# Something About Nothing.......#4



## macraven

hey homies.........


this is the motel 6 for us once #3 closes up shop.

the light will be left on so you can find your way here when we start to move

Here are the links to all the other threads:

Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196

Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593

Part 3: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1749271

Part 4: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1886193


----------



## macraven

don't be posting here yet homies.


we still have some days left on our lease for #3


----------



## macraven

holding.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> don't be posting here yet homies.
> 
> 
> we still have some days left on our lease for #3







 when have ya known ME to listen???  

Dibs on the bedroom w/ private bathroom and room for the tanning bed in it.  Since there is more than 1 bedroom w/ private bath, I'm calling the one with the view  

Gotta start breakin' down my bed again....    Glad there are guys here to help me move it!

btw mac....LOVE the decor....


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> when have ya known ME to listen???
> 
> Dibs on the bedroom w/ private bathroom and room for the tanning bed in it.  Since there is more than 1 bedroom w/ private bath, I'm calling the one with the view
> 
> Gotta start breakin' down my bed again....    Glad there are guys here to help me move it!
> 
> btw mac....LOVE the decor....




i knew you would be the first............  

i found some other threads that are over 250 pages.

we'll keep trucking on the #3 thread until we get the boot.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i knew you would be the first............
> 
> i found some other threads that are over 250 pages.
> 
> we'll keep trucking on the #3 thread until we get the boot.



 


yep...I know (didn't want to letcha down ) ....but wanted to 'call' the good bedroom first


----------



## RAPstar

I call the one with the sling...........i mean with the jacuzzi tub...have to keep things family friendly just in case   



tho there is a lot of poo talk around


----------



## t-and-a

I get one with a private bath and I'm bringing my tanning booth....it's a stand-up ya know!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Good *FRIDAY* Morning!


----------



## macraven

morning all....off to work







see youse when the skool bell rings today..



*thread #3 is still open.

we are over there until this one closes shop...
*


----------



## macraven

here is the link for thread #3



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24397734#post24397734



if you get #4 when you get up, use the above link to find the homies


----------



## marciemi

Just saying hi here to get it into my favorites on the user CP.  (Yes, I'm not a newbie and yes, I KNOW I can subscribe without posting.  But I figured I might as well say hi while I was here!)


----------



## RVGal

I'm not packing anything from the old place.  I'm just bringing... me...





I call the room with no medical or family dramas!


----------



## loribell

Honey I'm home! I like Tricia's idea. I'm just bringing me! Buying all new stuff and having it delivered and set up for me. 

I hope Barb is bringing one of those hydration stations. 

See you guys in the old house until it closes!


----------



## keishashadow

you can stick me upstairs in the rocker, long as i get to bring my laptop & big screen tv


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... just stoppin in to check out our new digs ... will BBL with all my stuff

Dibs on this room


----------



## keishashadow

bonny very cool room, i'd be worried about falling coconuts


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'll hook up the entertainment center. Now how many Wii & PS3s were needed again????


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

And this will be my room: ground level, seconds away from the pool  
As you can see, no bunk beds!!  Katie can take the couch...


----------



## damo

I'll take this one please.


----------



## ky07

*Here is my room  *


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Saturday!


----------



## pixeegrl

Morning everyone  
Having my coffee and sayin hey! Gotta get my daily dose of DIS early today. Got too much to do around here, ugh!


----------



## mslclark

Hey guys!!  I found your new home!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far.  We had major storms last night, knocked out our power all night.

Just have to vent here:  I'm tired of defending US in the other forums.  I say let them bash it so less people will come, and shorter lines for us!  Some people are just downright rude though.


----------



## marciemi

Found my room!  I always wanted an ocean view!  Just a bit tough here in Wisconsin!  






However, for those of you wondering, I do have a nice snow-view room again this morning.  DH was in charge of getting the soccer nets put up on the fields.  They sent out an email yesterday saying it would be cancelled if it was raining this morning.  We replied asking, seriously, "what about snowing?"  There's about an inch or two down, expecting another couple.  Still snowing!  I won't post pics - just go back to my last ones.  Looks about the same!

Stephen did end up coming home yesterday.  Evidently he spent from 9:30 until 11am running to the bathroom (I know, TMI!) and then slept from 11 until about 4.  He seems much better this morning so I'm going to shower and he and I are going to run out to garage sales.  In the snow!   Yes, of course last week when it was beautiful, there weren't any but it motivated everyone to have them this week in the snow!


----------



## tlinus

Here's my room - Have a great Saturday all!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## Tinker-tude

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'll hook up the entertainment center. Now how many Wii & PS3s were needed again????



Jared will bring his xBoxes.  I'll bring my music center.  I'm sure I'll have something for everyone!  And thanks for offering to set everything up.  Too many wires confuse me.


----------



## macraven

pixeegrl said:


> Morning everyone
> Having my coffee and sayin hey! Gotta get my daily dose of DIS early today. Got too much to do around here, ugh!




morning homie, i'm still drinking coffee



mslclark said:


> Hey guys!!  I found your new home!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far.  We had major storms last night, knocked out our power all night.
> 
> Just have to vent here:  I'm tired of defending US in the other forums.  I say let them bash it so less people will come, and shorter lines for us!  Some people are just downright rude though.




that's why i did my petition to get this thread agoing in the uo forums.
no one here is mean.
everyone follows the rule of playing nice.

you should hang around longer this time 
you were in on the original thread a year ago.

we have missed seeing you around.









ok, so it is about noon time.  drinking coffee trying to kill a killer headache.



i think i like the name tamster 
also like toot......

shall i flip  a coin?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

keishashadow said:


> you can stick me upstairs in the rocker, long as i get to bring my laptop & big screen tv



*Well, I was going to say I'd just move in beside Janet, & bring my big screen & laptop too.     Then.................*



damo said:


> I'll take this one please.




*I saw Damo's room!    I want a room like hers.     I'm sure I can find room for a big screen in there somewhere.    I'll take my laptop onto the balcony.*


----------



## Sharon G

I was loading up the truck this morning and heading over to our new digs when I noticed the inspection sticker expired in January!  Ooops.....

Spent the rest of the morning at the garage getting the new sticker and having the snow tires taken off.  I hope I haven't jinxed myself and now we will get a foot of snow.


----------



## RVGal

I see the old place got locked up.  Sigh.  I always feel a little sad when the threads get locked.  I don't know why.

It's cloudy and windy here today.  Lori, did you ship us this weather?   

Brad is hauling trailers to the race track for the RV show next weekend.  Everyone keep your fingers crossed that we get a bunch of sales out of the show.

Oh, and was I the only one watching Spongebob last night?  It was a pretty good episode.  Made me laugh.


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Oh, and was I the only one watching Spongebob last night?  It was a pretty good episode.  Made me laugh.


They didn't talk about poop did they?


----------



## Sharon G

RVGal said:


> Brad is hauling trailers to the race track for the RV show next weekend.  Everyone keep your fingers crossed that we get a bunch of sales out of the show.[COLOR]




Jim did home and garden shows for years with his company. They would run 3 days and it was wayyyyy to many hours for one person to do. He would be exhausted and than have to go to work on Monday. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> They didn't talk about poop did they?



Hmmm... there may have been some flatulence... but no poop.  



Sharon G said:


> Jim did home and garden shows for years with his company. They would run 3 days and it was wayyyyy to many hours for one person to do. He would be exhausted and than have to go to work on Monday.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you.



This one runs for 3 days too.  He has a couple of guys to help him out.  Thank goodness, because there is no way he could man 9 trailers by himself.  I was able to help out last year, but with what's going on with Joshua and everything else, I won't be there this time.  He isn't looking forward to it, but we have to do something to get our name & product out there.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ...


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Just checking in to the new place...

no way I'm sharing a room with Patty!  She snores!



Catch you guys later!


----------



## macraven

i hope everyone took their shoes off before coming into our new home.

i spent all last night scubbing and cleaning the joint up for you all.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i hope everyone took their shoes off before coming into our new home.
> 
> i spent all last night scubbing and cleaning the joint up for you all.



*Oh snap are they tracking in mud on you mac   *


----------



## macraven




----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Hmmm... there may have been some flatulence... but no poop.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


Just checking.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> i hope everyone took their shoes off before coming into our new home.
> 
> i spent all last night scubbing and cleaning the joint up for you all.



It smells absolutely wonderful!  Must be that ocean breeze.


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> I was loading up the truck this morning and heading over to our new digs when I noticed the inspection sticker expired in January!  Ooops.....
> 
> Spent the rest of the morning at the garage getting the new sticker and having the snow tires taken off.  I hope I haven't jinxed myself and now we will get a foot of snow.


This may sound silly but...state inspections are one of the things I miss about Virginia. We don't have any vehicle inspections down here but did back home. I wish they would start them up here again cause if there's something wrong with the car, I want to know about it...you know?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

ky07 said:


> *Oh snap are they tracking in mud on you mac   *





macraven said:


>



*Oops sorry!    My guys must have come over to visit.    They never clean their shoes or take them off.      I don't take mine off, until I get to the closet either though.      My routine is shoes off, bedroom shoes or house socks on.    I hate bare feet. *




bubba's mom said:


> when have ya known ME to listen???
> 
> Dibs on the bedroom w/ private bathroom and room for the tanning bed in it.  Since there is more than 1 bedroom w/ private bath, I'm calling the one with the view
> 
> Gotta start breakin' down my bed again....    Glad there are guys here to help me move it!
> 
> btw mac....LOVE the decor....



*So, who shows up first to crash the new place?    The bad child in the family, of course.* 
















   




RAPstar said:


> I call the one with the sling...........i mean with the jacuzzi tub...have to keep things family friendly just in case



*No worries!    I don't know why you'd want a sling or even what it is, unless you have a broken arm.    Kids should be safe reading it.      Although, my DS knows a lot more than I do about most taboo things.*  




t-and-a said:


> I get one with a private bath and I'm bringing my tanning booth....it's a stand-up ya know!



*You keep disappearing.    Are you a busy girl these days or what?     Btw, if you see Tracie, Penny, or Jodie while you're out there running around, tell them mom's gonna call the cops, if they don't come home soon.     Just so they know, showing up to pick out a room, then sneaking out again doesn't count as being home. *


----------



## ky07

*Ok who forgot to warm up the hot tub cause the water is too cold   *


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Ok who forgot to warm up the hot tub cause the water is too cold   *


Just do what I do...to warm up the bath water, just pee in it...geesh...I thought everyone knew that!


----------



## macraven

tammy, saturdays are usually slow around here, sometimes sundays also.


but you can count on me being here 7 days a week.........

i have no where else to go or i could clean up this dump of mine.....


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Just do what I do...to warm up the bath water, just pee in it...geesh...I thought everyone knew that!



thanks for the heads up................i think.................


----------



## mslclark

Well, I guess I should pick a room too, so I'll have a place when I get a chance to stop by


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Metro West said:


> This may sound silly but...state inspections are one of the things I miss about Virginia. We don't have any vehicle inspections down here but did back home. I wish they would start them up here again cause if there's something wrong with the car, I want to know about it...you know?



 *I hated having to do that in NC. *



*Cdn Friends of Pooh, just curious, are we talking to Bonny or Lee?    I saw your pics on your trip reports, & I like to put a face w/ the name.*  


*Katie & Patty, you guys will both be sad, when your bunk bed sharing days are over.* 




RVGal said:


> Brad is hauling trailers to the race track for the RV show next weekend.  Everyone keep your fingers crossed that we get a bunch of sales out of the show.












marciemi said:


> However, for those of you wondering, I do have a nice snow-view room again this morning.  DH was in charge of getting the soccer nets put up on the fields.  They sent out an email yesterday saying it would be cancelled if it was raining this morning.  We replied asking, seriously, "what about snowing?"  There's about an inch or two down, expecting another couple.  Still snowing!  I won't post pics - just go back to my last ones.  Looks about the same!
> 
> Stephen did end up coming home yesterday.  Evidently he spent from 9:30 until 11am running to the bathroom (I know, TMI!) and then slept from 11 until about 4.  He seems much better this morning so I'm going to shower and he and I are going to run out to garage sales.  In the snow!   Yes, of course last week when it was beautiful, there weren't any but it motivated everyone to have them this week in the snow!



*Wow, Green Bay sure is a white place to live.    It's a good thing you guys like to ski & snowboard.     I hope Steven's feeling better.    Did you find anything good at the garage sales?*

*Lori, how did the moving & games go?*


----------



## mslclark

macraven said:


> that's why i did my petition to get this thread agoing in the uo forums.
> no one here is mean.
> everyone follows the rule of playing nice.
> 
> you should hang around longer this time
> you were in on the original thread a year ago.
> 
> we have missed seeing you around.




Well thanks! I pop in from time to time.  I sorta feel like the kid at the playground watching everyone else having such a fun time playing, but don't want to interupt the game.  It's nice though to be with like minded people when it comes to loving Universal as much as Disney.


----------



## macraven

i'll take the room closest to the front door so i can be closer to shutting the lights out at night when i lock up........


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Just do what I do...to warm up the bath water, just pee in it...geesh...I thought everyone knew that!


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I see the old place got locked up.  Sigh.  I always feel a little sad when the threads get locked.  I don't know why.
> 
> It's cloudy and windy here today.  Lori, did you ship us this weather?
> 
> Brad is hauling trailers to the race track for the RV show next weekend.  Everyone keep your fingers crossed that we get a bunch of sales out of the show.
> 
> Oh, and was I the only one watching Spongebob last night?  It was a pretty good episode.  Made me laugh.






























Didn't watch spongebob. Maybe we will catch it another time. 



Metro West said:


> Just do what I do...to warm up the bath water, just pee in it...geesh...I thought everyone knew that!










tarheelmjfan said:


> *Lori, how did the moving & games go?*



Moving went great. Will be heading out to ball games in about 30 minutes. 



mslclark said:


> Well thanks! I pop in from time to time.  I sorta feel like the kid at the playground watching everyone else having such a fun time playing, but don't want to interupt the game.  It's nice though to be with like minded people when it comes to loving Universal as much as Disney.



Don't feel like you are interrupting. Just jump on in and have fun with us whenever you have a free minute.


----------



## macraven

mslclark said:


> Well thanks! I pop in from time to time.  I sorta feel like the kid at the playground watching everyone else having such a fun time playing, but don't want to interupt the game.  It's nice though to be with like minded people when it comes to loving Universal as much as Disney.



when we have a lot of people yaking on a subject, just jump in and post anything that you want to.


i always do that and sometimes homies listen to me.... 

we have other homies that will post some here and there.
there are just as much of this thread as the rest of us are.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Okay peeps, I have a "what would you do" for you.     We're planning to go to WDW in Oct., when Kenny has a long weekend off from school.    If he & his gf are still together, we'll probably take her.    She's lived in FL for 12 yrs. or so & has only been to the MK once & never been to the other parks.    How sad is that?  

We'll purchase FL Res. Seasonal Passes either way.    We plan to only get one room & put Kenny on a cot, if she goes.     One room means we can keep a better eye on them.    So here's the options we've come up with.    Feel free to offer alternatives to consider.

1- Stay at the Dolphin, & purchase a DDE card. 
2- Try to purchase points from a DVC member & purchase DDP.
3- Book through WDW & purchase the DDP. 

The problem I have with option 3 is we'd like to stay in an Epcot resort, so Kenneth & I can spend more time at the F&W festival, & they can walk to both Epcot & MGM to ride more rides.      I'd rather not spend $350 + a night, especially now that the BW is only rated 3 diamonds on AAA.    The YC/BC are still rated 4 diamond, but it's still a lot of money, especially when we won't be using Stormalong Bay.   

Those of you who've known me for awhile, know that dining is priority #1 for our vacations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     I need to sit down & try to figure out whether we'd do better with the DDP or DDE, but I'm just not motivated to do that at the moment.  

Your input will be very much appreciated.    We need to book soon, so I can make our ADRs.  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Cdn Friends of Pooh, just curious, are we talking to Bonny or Lee?    I saw your pics on your trip reports, & I like to put a face w/ the name.*


95% of the time on this thread you're speaking with Bonny ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Just do what I do...to warm up the bath water, just pee in it...geesh...I thought everyone knew that!


----------



## scotlass

Evening youse yins......LOVE THE NEW PLACE !!

A had a quick look round and no-one seens to have bagged the wee room at the top....can I have it !!??






Not sure about the mirror on the ceiling tho.....


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Metro West said:


> Just do what I do...to warm up the bath water, just pee in it...geesh...I thought everyone knew that!



*BOYS!!! *














 




macraven said:


> tammy, saturdays are usually slow around here, sometimes sundays also.
> 
> 
> but you can count on me being here 7 days a week.........
> 
> i have no where else to go or *i could clean up this dump of mine.....*



*What fun would that be? * 





mslclark said:


> Well, I guess I should pick a room too, so I'll have a place when I get a chance to stop by



*Wow, Mac must have gotten a raise.     Our homes keep getting bigger & nicer with every move.*  




mslclark said:


> Well thanks! I pop in from time to time.  I sorta feel like the kid at the playground watching everyone else having such a fun time playing, but don't want to interupt the game.  It's nice though to be with like minded people when it comes to loving Universal as much as Disney.



*You're definitely in good company here. *




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> 95% of the time on this thread you're speaking with Bonny ...



*Good to know!*


----------



## Metro West

Good evening...did everyone have a good day!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Good evening...did everyone have a good day!



*A good day here and congrats on 10,000 Todd   *


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Okay peeps, I have a "what would you do" for you.     We're planning to go to WDW in Oct., when Kenny has a long weekend off from school.    If he & his gf are still together, we'll probably take her.    She's lived in FL for 12 yrs. or so & has only been to the MK once & never been to the other parks.    How sad is that?
> 
> We'll purchase FL Res. Seasonal Passes either way.    We plan to only get one room & put Kenny on a cot, if she goes.     One room means we can keep a better eye on them.    So here's the options we've come up with.    Feel free to offer alternatives to consider.
> 
> 1- Stay at the Dolphin, & purchase a DDE card.
> 2- Try to purchase points from a DVC member & purchase DDP.
> 3- Book through WDW & purchase the DDP.
> 
> The problem I have with option 3 is we'd like to stay in an Epcot resort, so Kenneth & I can spend more time at the F&W festival, & they can walk to both Epcot & MGM to ride more rides.      I'd rather not spend $350 + a night, especially now that the BW is only rated 3 diamonds on AAA.    The YC/BC are still rated 4 diamond, but it's still a lot of money, especially when we won't be using Stormalong Bay.
> 
> Those of you who've known me for awhile, know that dining is priority #1 for our vacations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to sit down & try to figure out whether we'd do better with the DDP or DDE, but I'm just not motivated to do that at the moment.
> 
> Your input will be very much appreciated.    We need to book soon, so I can make our ADRs.  *




you really should stay up north further and see me during the columbus day weekend when i am at universal.........

since you won't be doing that, stay off site or dtd.  way cheaper
by boat, it is not far to epcot for f & w event

it's either the swan or dolphin that honors the teacher certificate.
my email showed a rate of $99/+tax night.  it's not disney affliated but it's close to epcot and mgm.


i really think #2 would be best.  rent from a dvc-er for the trip.
you might do better that way.  some i know have loved doing that.

do you know when you are going?
any chance of a meet up?



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> 95% of the time on this thread you're speaking with Bonny ...




i know.
lee doesn't talk much....



scotlass said:


> Evening youse yins......LOVE THE NEW PLACE !!
> 
> A had a quick look round and no-one seens to have bagged the wee room at the top....can I have it !!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the mirror on the ceiling tho.....




hey youse, that mirror on the ceiling adds character to the joint.......
and, there will be a hidden camera in your room.......can anyone say youtube?  jk


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *A good day here and congrats on 10,000 Todd   *



thanks for pointing that out St. L
and while i am here, are you satisfied with the car repairs?



congrats Todd.

we have made you an official talker like the rest of us........woo hoo


----------



## RVGal

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Okay peeps, I have a "what would you do" for you.     We're planning to go to WDW in Oct., when Kenny has a long weekend off from school.
> 
> Your input will be very much appreciated.    We need to book soon, so I can make our ADRs.  *



I can't help you decide.  Food is our lowest priority.  We usually grab counter service stuff at off peak times and call it good.  I just wanted to mention that we will be there in October too, so if your plans put you there the same time we'll be there we should find a way to meet.


----------



## scotlass

Hey mac, i better remember to smile....make sure to get my _good side !!_


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> congrats Todd.
> 
> we have made you an official talker like the rest of us........woo hoo


Thanks Mac!



ky07 said:


> *A good day here and congrats on 10,000 Todd   *


Thanks Lawrence...how's the car?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Okay, I know I commented on scotlass' room, but the post isn't here.      I hope it's not out there on some random thread on the Restaurant or Resort Board.*  




ky07 said:


> *A good day here and congrats on 10,000 Todd   *



*Thanks for the heads up.   I didn't even notice that! *

*Hey Todd, *








*J/K Congrats on 10,000 *









macraven said:


> you really should stay up north further and see me during the columbus day weekend when i am at universal.........
> 
> since you won't be doing that, stay off site or dtd.  way cheaper
> by boat, it is not far to epcot for f & w event
> 
> it's either the swan or dolphin that honors the teacher certificate.
> my email showed a rate of $99/+tax night.  it's not disney affliated but it's close to epcot and mgm.
> 
> 
> i really think #2 would be best.  rent from a dvc-er for the trip.
> you might do better that way.  some i know have loved doing that.
> 
> do you know when you are going?
> any chance of a meet up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know.
> lee doesn't talk much....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey youse, that mirror on the ceiling adds character to the joint.......
> and, there will be a hidden camera in your room.......can anyone say youtube?  jk



*Thanks for the suggestion.    We are leaning toward options 1 or 2.     I do like the idea of renting DVC points.   I'm kind of concerned that I won't be able to get BWV or BCV this late though.    (I'd really like to stay at an Epcot resort.)     I guess the best thing to do would be to go to that board & ask.     I'm such a procrastinator.  

The dates we're looking at are 10/16 - 10/20.   Kenny has to go to school on the 16th, but we could pick him up after school & still get there by 3 or 3:30 pm at the latest.   (He gets out of school at 2pm.)    What is your dates?    I don't even know when Columbus Day is this year.    I can't get my nerve up for HHN.   (MNSSHP is definitely more my speed.)   I'd love to meet you somewhere over there though.    If nothing else, maybe Kenneth & I can drive over on his day off to meet up with you. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> I can't help you decide.  Food is our lowest priority.  We usually grab counter service stuff at off peak times and call it good.  I just wanted to mention that we will be there in October too, so if your plans put you there the same time we'll be there we should find a way to meet.




*I can't see your ticker.     We're looking at 10/16-10/20.   When are you guys going to be there?*


----------



## RAPstar

evening all! busy day at work today (only one there from 1pm til close at 5). back home after wally-world and blockblister (finally gonna make myself watch Sweeney Todd so I can lose respect for Tim Burton ruining my favorite musical).


----------



## tarheelmjfan

scotlass said:


> Hey mac, i better remember to smile....make sure to get my _good side !!_




*Woohoo, we have a wild one.*






*PS:   I already posted this quoting your post of the room.    It doesn't seem to be here now.     Just so you know, there's probably a post somewhere on the DIS with your room, inc. the mirror on the ceiling, & me calling you a wild one. *  

*PSS:   If the PS needs translation, let me know.    I'm not sure I understand it myself.*


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Thanks Mac!
> 
> Thanks Lawrence...how's the car?





macraven said:


> thanks for pointing that out St. L
> and while i am here, are you satisfied with the car repairs?
> 
> 
> 
> congrats Todd.
> 
> we have made you an official talker like the rest of us........woo hoo



*Other than driving it home its running ok but the voltage light still comes on and so I figure tomorrow I will let it run for awhile just to see if it quits running and it better run right I just gave them $270.00 to fix it  *


----------



## macraven

andy, i had your back also.


todd was a lot more pleasant than i was on that thread.


i'm thinking really bad thoughts for that person now.
he is a meanie.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, i had your back also.
> 
> 
> todd was a lot more pleasant than i was on that thread.
> 
> 
> i'm thinking really bad thoughts for that person now.
> he is a meanie.



i don't think he's a meanie. that, sadly, is just the state of the youth nowadays. i assume he's a youth by the statement, for all I know he could 46! heck, even gay ppl ive interacted with have said it. i say interacted cause I only have like 2 real friends that i talk to, both gay, both have never said it. it doesn't bother me that much, but I appreciate you and todd standing up for those on here that would be bothered by it.


----------



## Sharon G

Metro West said:


> This may sound silly but...state inspections are one of the things I miss about Virginia. We don't have any vehicle inspections down here but did back home. I wish they would start them up here again cause if there's something wrong with the car, I want to know about it...you know?



I totally agree with you Todd. I see many more cars broken down on the side of the highway in FL than I do in New England.

Like with my truck today, they found a leak in the radiator hose, I would much rather fix it now, than later when it blows and I am stranded somewhere.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RAPstar said:


> evening all! busy day at work today (only one there from 1pm til close at 5). back home after wally-world and blockblister (finally gonna make myself watch Sweeney Todd so I can lose respect for Tim Burton ruining my favorite musical).



*Only 1 person on a Saturday.   I thought Sat. would be fairly busy. *  





ky07 said:


> *Other than driving it home its running ok but the voltage light still comes on and so I figure tomorrow I will let it run for awhile just to see if it quits running and it better run right I just gave them $270.00 to fix it  *



*I guess we know where you won't be buying your next car.    Those people are ripping you off.*  




macraven said:


> andy, i had your back also.
> 
> 
> todd was a lot more pleasant than i was on that thread.
> 
> 
> i'm thinking really bad thoughts for that person now.
> he is a meanie.



*What thread?   I must have missed something.     Sorry, if they're giving you a hard time Rob.     Stay here!   We won't let anyone pick on ya.  *





Sharon G said:


> I totally agree with you Todd. I see many more cars broken down on the side of the highway in FL than I do in New England.
> 
> Like with my truck today, they found a leak in the radiator hose, I would much rather fix it now, than later when it blows and I am stranded somewhere.



*In NC, it was mostly a money racket.   They didn't check your car thoroughly enough to actually find anything wrong.    The emissions test they used to do here & in VA were even worse. *


----------



## RAPstar

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Only 1 person on a Saturday.   I thought Sat. would be fairly busy. *



well, it was 1 peep from 9:45 to 11:15, then 2 til 1. The 3rd person called in.



> *What thread?   I must have missed something.     Sorry, if they're giving you a hard time Rob.     Stay here!   We won't let anyone pick on ya.  *



not me personally. here's the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1789120

BTW, *mac* i did something a lil naughty just now!


----------



## ky07

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Only 1 person on a Saturday.   I thought Sat. would be fairly busy. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I guess we know where you won't be buying your next car.    Those people are ripping you off.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What thread?   I must have missed something.     Sorry, if they're giving you a hard time Rob.     Stay here!   We won't let anyone pick on ya.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In NC, it was mostly a money racket.   They didn't check your car thoroughly enough to actually find anything wrong.    The emissions test they used to do here & in VA were even worse. *



*You got that right and the sad thing about it is they have 2 lots the one close to me and the other one close to where my DW's work where they took it to fix it and the manager of the lot told me never to buy from the lot where I live  *


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey Todd, *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J/K Congrats on 10,000 *


Thanks! I DO yak a lot huh?



ky07 said:


> *Other than driving it home its running ok but the voltage light still comes on and so I figure tomorrow I will let it run for awhile just to see if it quits running and it better run right I just gave them $270.00 to fix it  *


Nothing wrong with that. When my parents came down last year, their "check engine light" was on the whole time.   



Sharon G said:


> I totally agree with you Todd. I see many more cars broken down on the side of the highway in FL than I do in New England.
> 
> Like with my truck today, they found a leak in the radiator hose, I would much rather fix it now, than later when it blows and I am stranded somewhere.


From what I understand, they used to have state inspections here but decided not to continue it. Doesn't make sense to me. I see cars everyday that are dangerous to others and yet nothing is done about it.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Thanks! I DO yak a lot huh?
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. When my parents came down last year, their "check engine light" was on the whole time.
> 
> From what I understand, they used to have state inspections here but decided not to continue it. Doesn't make sense to me. I see cars everyday that are dangerous to others and yet nothing is done about it.



*Yeah Todd I was driving with the check engine light on too and when they put on a new altenator that light is now off and the voltage light is going crazy so I am hoping it is a dash sensor going out or gone out and don't mind it as long as the car runs   *


----------



## Sharon G

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Oops sorry!    My guys must have come over to visit.    They never clean their shoes or take them off.      I don't take mine off, until I get to the closet either though.      My routine is shoes off, bedroom shoes or house socks on.    I hate bare feet. *



Thats funny, I am just the opposite, I spend most of my time in the summer with bare feet. I just love feeling the grass between my toes! Nothing softer than grass in Maine!



tarheelmjfan said:


> [*No worries!    I don't know why you'd want a sling or even what it is, unless you have a broken arm.    Kids should be safe reading it.      Although, my DS knows a lot more than I do about most taboo things.*



Ahhh, you don't want to know!



Metro West said:


> Just do what I do...to warm up the bath water, just pee in it...geesh...I thought everyone knew that!



Todd, you are so not invited over to my hot tub!  


RVGal said:


> I can't help you decide.  Food is our lowest priority.  We usually grab counter service stuff at off peak times and call it good.  I just wanted to mention that we will be there in October too, so if your plans put you there the same time we'll be there we should find a way to meet.



I will be in Daytona at Parents weekend in October. Might just be able to sneak away to Orlando if I knew you guys were going to be there! I'll have to look at the website and see when parent weekend is.


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Yeah Todd I was driving with the check engine light on too and when they put on a new altenator that light is now off and the voltage light is going crazy so I am hoping it is a dash sensor going out or gone out and don't mind it as long as the car runs   *


As long as the car is running good, that's all that matters. My "seatbelt" light comes on when the outside temp is under 65 degrees. As the inside of the car warms up, the light goes off. The dealer said it was the tensioner and wanted $350.00 to fix...I said no way.


----------



## RAPstar

tarheelmjfan said:


> *No worries!    I don't know why you'd want a sling or even what it is, unless you have a broken arm.    Kids should be safe reading it.      Although, my DS knows a lot more than I do about most taboo things.*



   



Sharon G said:


> Ahhh, you don't want to know!




I agree. Best to be in the dark on that one. lol I love being a bit naughty sometimes.


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *In NC, it was mostly a money racket. They didn't check your car thoroughly enough to actually find anything wrong. The emissions test they used to do here & in VA were even worse. *


That's what I used to think too. When I lived in Virginia, I thought it was just another way of the state getting more money...until I moved here. 



Sharon G said:


> Todd, you are so not invited over to my hot tub!


Fine...be that way!


----------



## RVGal

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I can't see your ticker.     We're looking at 10/16-10/20.   When are you guys going to be there?*





Sharon G said:


> I will be in Daytona at Parents weekend in October. Might just be able to sneak away to Orlando if I knew you guys were going to be there! I'll have to look at the website and see when parent weekend is.



We arrive on the 19th and are staying for 5 nights at AS Music.  I don't know why the ticker keeps disappearing.


----------



## RAPstar

off to dinner and prolly a movie we rented. be back later!!


----------



## RVGal

Can I just say the I HATE LEGO KITS?!?!?!?!

I spent the better part of my afternoon building Bikini Bottom out of friggin Legos.  There were 57 steps for Spongebob's Pineapple.  That's just one part.  My fingers hurt and feel like they could split open at any minute, my shoulders are cramped, and my eyes are crossed.

Okay, time for bed.  Nite everyone.


----------



## Metro West

I guess I'll turn in too...have a good night everyone!


----------



## Sharon G

Metro West said:


> As long as the car is running good, that's all that matters. My "seatbelt" light comes on when the outside temp is under 65 degrees. As the inside of the car warms up, the light goes off. The dealer said it was the tensioner and wanted $350.00 to fix...I said no way.




Does it keep beeping until the light goes off??




RAPstar said:


> I agree. Best to be in the dark on that one. lol I love being a bit naughty sometimes.


Thats for sure! Shame on you!



RVGal said:


> Can I just say the I HATE LEGO KITS?!?!?!?!
> 
> I spent the better part of my afternoon building Bikini Bottom out of friggin Legos.  There were 57 steps for Spongebob's Pineapple.  That's just one part.  My fingers hurt and feel like they could split open at any minute, my shoulders are cramped, and my eyes are crossed.
> 
> Okay, time for bed.  Nite everyone.




Bikini bottom?!?  It can't mean what I am thinking, guess its been a while since I have buit legos!

We have a whole room devoted to Legos and K-Nex. DS says he is taking them to college! I don't think he has a clue how small the dorm rooms are!


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> Does it keep beeping until the light goes off??


Luckily it doesn't make any noise...just stares at me from the instrument display.


----------



## RVGal

Sharon G said:


> Bikini bottom?!?  It can't mean what I am thinking, guess its been a while since I have buit legos!



Bikini Bottom is the city where Spongebob Squarepants lives.

Whoooooo lives in a pineapple under the sea
Spongebob Squarepants

I really need to get out more.  Really.   

And I'm really going to bed this time.  I swear.


----------



## Sharon G

Metro West said:


> Luckily it doesn't make any noise...just stares at me from the instrument display.



Oh thats good, the beeping would drive me insane!

Congrats on your 10K!


----------



## Sharon G

RVGal said:


> Bikini Bottom is the city where Spongebob Squarepants lives.
> 
> Whoooooo lives in a pineapple under the sea
> Spongebob Squarepants
> 
> I really need to get out more.  Really.
> 
> And I'm really going to bed this time.  I swear.



It can't be any worse than the Barney and Bob the Builder that I had to sit through!
Enjoy it while you can, my baby is turning 18 this weekend.....an d it's the first time I have not made him a birthday cake, his girlfriend wanted to make him one....


----------



## Sharon G

RVGal said:


> Bikini Bottom is the city where Spongebob Squarepants lives.
> 
> Whoooooo lives in a pineapple under the sea
> Spongebob Squarepants
> 
> I really need to get out more.  Really.
> 
> And I'm really going to bed this time.  I swear.



Sponge Bob lives in a pineapple? under the sea? doesn't the pineapple float? Weird.....and why does he wear pants?


----------



## RAPstar

Sharon G said:


> Sponge Bob lives in a pineapple? under the sea? doesn't the pineapple float? Weird.....and why does he wear pants?



no.......its hollow, maybe that has something to do with it? or it could be all his furniture inside. he dates a squirrel too...........y do i know all of this?


----------



## keishashadow

hi all, bear of day; i hate my extended family...only time they show up is when they're in some form of trouble & need bailed out (either monetarily or via making a phone call or two) couldn't help them out this time and i'm stupid enough to feel guilty...grr.

congrats on the milestone todd 

tammy - we'll be splitting our time beween WDW & U from 10/18 to 10/23; then off on the Wonder for 3 nights

hate to tell you, BWV & BCV have been booked rather solidly (an isolated day or 2 here & there-nothing consecutive) from the day i started calling 7 months prior (i've got a waitlist thread going on the DVC misc. board for Oct). I just got the dates we needed @ AKV April 1st & know that WLV was booked also.

unless you actually rent a ressie (which members aren't supposed to post on rental board more than 60 days prior) or are willing to try & get OKW or SSR; I'd be more comfortable booking a standard room.

We too have enjoyed the DP got to experience it back in 2/05 when they 1st rolled it out-great value! Not too sure about it in it's present form though . Haven't decided if we'll pick it up in October since we'll be spending @ least 2 days @ U. Hoping they revamp it again to include the tip & give choice of appetizer OR dessert. 

We've never bothered with the DDE since we liked the DP so well, may rethink that option when time to buy new tix/APs next year.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Metro West said:


> Nothing wrong with that. When my parents came down last year, their "check engine light" was on the whole time.



*My check engine light has been on for 2 yrs., at least.     I've taken it in a couple times, but they can't find anything wrong with it.      Now that I think about it, maybe that's why I'm glad we don't have inspections here. * 





Sharon G said:


> Thats funny, I am just the opposite, I spend most of my time in the summer with bare feet. I just love feeling the grass between my toes! Nothing softer than grass in Maine!



*That would be sand between your toes here.*  




> I will be in Daytona at Parents weekend in October. Might just be able to sneak away to Orlando if I knew you guys were going to be there! I'll have to look at the website and see when parent weekend is.



*It would be great, if you could meet up with us too.     Of course, we need to actually book a trip, before I'm planning any meets.*  





RAPstar said:


>



*Are you laughing at me or with me?* 




Metro West said:


> That's what I used to think too. When I lived in Virginia, I thought it was just another way of the state getting more money...until I moved here.



*Where did you live in VA?   We lived in Richmond & I hated every 2nd of it.* *No offense to anyone who has or does live there.*  




RVGal said:


> We arrive on the 19th and are staying for 5 nights at AS Music.  I don't know why the ticker keeps disappearing.



*Our stays should overlap.     I'm not sure what we're doing on the 19th yet.    We're either going to MNSSHP on the 16th or 19th.    If we go on the 16th, we'll probably go to PM, EMH at MGM on the 19th.    I don't know what we'll be doing during the day yet.   Hopefully, we can meet up somewhere.    If not, we can try for the 20th.    That will be our last day, but we won't be in a hurry to leave. 

Oh yeah, your ticker's back.*




RAPstar said:


> off to dinner and prolly a movie we rented. be back later!!



*Enjoy!*





RVGal said:


> Can I just say the I HATE LEGO KITS?!?!?!?!
> 
> I spent the better part of my afternoon building Bikini Bottom out of friggin Legos.  There were 57 steps for Spongebob's Pineapple.  That's just one part.  My fingers hurt and feel like they could split open at any minute, my shoulders are cramped, and my eyes are crossed.
> 
> Okay, time for bed.  Nite everyone.



*Are ya having fun yet?     Good night!    See ya tomorrow. *


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Okay, I know I commented on scotlass' room, but the post isn't here.      I hope it's not out there on some random thread on the Restaurant or Resort Board.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the heads up.   I didn't even notice that! *
> 
> *Hey Todd, *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J/K Congrats on 10,000 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the suggestion.    We are leaning toward options 1 or 2.     I do like the idea of renting DVC points.   I'm kind of concerned that I won't be able to get BWV or BCV this late though.    (I'd really like to stay at an Epcot resort.)     I guess the best thing to do would be to go to that board & ask.     I'm such a procrastinator.
> 
> The dates we're looking at are 10/16 - 10/20.   Kenny has to go to school on the 16th, but we could pick him up after school & still get there by 3 or 3:30 pm at the latest.   (He gets out of school at 2pm.)    What is your dates?    I don't even know when Columbus Day is this year.    I can't get my nerve up for HHN.   (MNSSHP is definitely more my speed.)   I'd love to meet you somewhere over there though.    If nothing else, maybe Kenneth & I can drive over on his day off to meet up with you. *





i'll be at the motherland oct 2 and leave on the 9th for the darkside.
leaving universal at night on the 13th/monday.

kewl to meet up!



ky07 said:


> *Other than driving it home its running ok but the voltage light still comes on and so I figure tomorrow I will let it run for awhile just to see if it quits running and it better run right I just gave them $270.00 to fix it  *





put duct tape over that light and it won't bother you.
that's what i do with my seat belt sign for the passenger.
i put my purse there and that sucker is so heavy the "fasten your seat belt" light comes on.


i just love duct tape.
i use it for everything.



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Only 1 person on a Saturday.   I thought Sat. would be fairly busy. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What thread?   I must have missed something.     Sorry, if they're giving you a hard time Rob.     Stay here!   We won't let anyone pick on ya.  *




some weekends we have a lot of posting here.
and some, it is just a few.
i'm always here on the weekend unless i am sick or out of town or have a home issue or cleaning the house......



RAPstar said:


> well, it was 1 peep from 9:45 to 11:15, then 2 til 1. The 3rd person called in.
> 
> 
> 
> not me personally. here's the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1789120
> 
> BTW, *mac* i did something a lil naughty just now!





do tell.............what did we do........... 



Sharon G said:


> Thats funny, I am just the opposite, I spend most of my time in the summer with bare feet. I just love feeling the grass between my toes! Nothing softer than grass in Maine!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, you don't want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> Todd, you are so not invited over to my hot tub!
> 
> 
> I will be in Daytona at Parents weekend in October. Might just be able to sneak away to Orlando if I knew you guys were going to be there! I'll have to look at the website and see when parent weekend is.




list your dates sharon.
i would feel awful if one of the homies was in orlando and i missed them while i was there.



Sharon G said:


> Sponge Bob lives in a pineapple? under the sea? doesn't the pineapple float? Weird.....and why does he wear pants?


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hi all, bear of day; i hate my extended family...only time they show up is when they're in some form of trouble & need bailed out (either monetarily or via making a phone call or two) couldn't help them out this time and i'm stupid enough to feel guilty...grr.





spill it.
what happened?


and who did it ?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> do tell.............what did we do...........



well, i posted over on a disney board about my trip to universal. it was on the gay board about trips planned in '08. not that naughty, but realized after I posted what everyone's said of the disney/universal relationship. lol, hope not too many feathers get ruffled


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Where did you live in VA?   We lived in Richmond & I hated every 2nd of it.* *No offense to anyone who has or does live there.*


I used to live in Charlottesville...for 37 years before moving here in 2004. I can't believe I waited so long.  

BTW...I never liked Richmond either.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> well, i posted over on a disney board about my trip to universal. it was on the gay board about trips planned in '08. not that naughty, but realized after I posted what everyone's said of the disney/universal relationship. lol, hope not too many feathers get ruffled



link please............
or do i have to go find it myself


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> link please............
> or do i have to go find it myself



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1605597&page=12


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Metro West said:


> I guess I'll turn in too...have a good night everyone!



*Goodnight Todd!    You guys are making me yawn.    Looks like I'll be going to sleep soon myself.*









Sharon G said:


> It can't be any worse than the Barney and Bob the Builder that I had to sit through!
> Enjoy it while you can, my baby is turning 18 this weekend.....an d it's the first time I have not made him a birthday cake, his girlfriend wanted to make him one....



*Spongebob is much better than Barney & Bob the Builder.    

I think I'd have to tell that she gets her turn at baking his cake, after they get married.    Tell her you'll talk to her about it again in 5 or 6 yrs.*  





keishashadow said:


> tammy - we'll be splitting our time beween WDW & U from 10/18 to 10/23; then off on the Wonder for 3 nights
> 
> hate to tell you, BWV & BCV have been booked rather solidly (an isolated day or 2 here & there-nothing consecutive) from the day i started calling 7 months prior (i've got a waitlist thread going on the DVC misc. board for Oct). I just got the dates we needed @ AKV April 1st & know that WLV was booked also.
> 
> unless you actually rent a ressie (which members aren't supposed to post on rental board more than 60 days prior) or are willing to try & get OKW or SSR; I'd be more comfortable booking a standard room.
> 
> We too have enjoyed the DP got to experience it back in 2/05 when they 1st rolled it out-great value! Not too sure about it in it's present form though . Haven't decided if we'll pick it up in October since we'll be spending @ least 2 days @ U. Hoping they revamp it again to include the tip & give choice of appetizer OR dessert.
> 
> We've never bothered with the DDE since we liked the DP so well, may rethink that option when time to buy new tix/APs next year.



*I was afraid we wouldn't be able to get BCV or BWV.    Bummer!   Oh well, I guess it's now option 1 or 3.      Option 1 is looking better all the time.  

Will you be at AKV your entire land stay?     Do you have WDW tickets at all?    I'm thinking we could really enjoy some F&W time.     If not, we'll figure something out that works for both our families & Tricia's (& Sharon & Mac, if they're able to meet us).     I really need to stop making plans to meet up w/ all my homies & get our trip booked.  

We've used the DDE before, but never the DDP.    I really don't know which would save us money.     I figure we'll have to pay for appys & tip anyway.    With DDE, we could get a discount on the appys though.     The DDP looks like a great deal for some of the places we're considering, but not so much for others.    Decisions, decisions.  *


----------



## macraven

i just read your post over there.



you'll probably be ignored.
you didn't say anything bad.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i just read your post over there.
> 
> 
> 
> you'll probably be ignored.
> you didn't say anything bad.



yea, nothing to naughty. how r u tonite mac? i'm somewhat tired and am already waiting for tomorrow to be over so I can relax for a week, so that I can then be stressed and insomniac for 4 more months til I get to relax at RPR! also, i need to get my pics developed from my trip to Denver to see the pre-Broadway run of Disney's The Little Mermaid.


----------



## macraven

i'm good andy.
i'm about to watch the tube.

forensic files and a few other shows like that are coming up 

if i'm not back within a couple of hours, look the new joint up for me homie.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm good andy.
> i'm about to watch the tube.
> 
> forensic files and a few other shows like that are coming up
> 
> if i'm not back within a couple of hours, look the new joint up for me homie.



lock? havent come across anyone my type (that I know of) on here to look up yet.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

macraven said:


> i'll be at the motherland oct 2 and leave on the 9th for the darkside.
> leaving universal at night on the 13th/monday.
> 
> kewl to meet up!



*You'll be there, before us.     We'll just have to plan a day to drive over & meet you. *




Metro West said:


> I used to live in Charlottesville...for 37 years before moving here in 2004. I can't believe I waited so long.      BTW, we're almost the same age.
> 
> BTW...I never liked Richmond either.



*Charlottesville is much better than Richmond.    Although, I agree, I'd rather be here. *




RAPstar said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1605597&page=12



*You're just rubbing it in their faces that you have the best trip planned.    Bad boy!*


----------



## RAPstar

tarheelmjfan said:


> *You're just rubbing it in their faces that you have the best trip planned.    Bad boy!*



hardly. i'll be lucky if i can afford my dinner at tschoup chop!!


ok, about to watch Sweeney Todd. If my room is in shambles later you'll know that, IMO, Tim Burton made a royal mess of my fav musical. If mac doesn't lock up, I'll do it before I retire, since I only ever sleep like 4-6 hours anymore.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Well peeps, Tricia & Todd have convinced me it's bed time.    No Barb, I'm not going to bed with either of them.      I'll be going to bed with my hubby, like a good girl should.     Goodnight all!*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Awesome day today.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> *A good day here and congrats on 10,000 Todd   *


  ... and here I was proud I had almost 2,000  



RAPstar said:


> evening all! busy day at work today (only one there from 1pm til close at 5). back home after wally-world and blockblister (finally gonna make myself watch Sweeney Todd so I can lose respect for Tim Burton ruining my favorite musical).


... I love Johnny Depp, but I'm scared to watch Sweeney Todd 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *What thread?   I must have missed something.     Sorry, if they're giving you a hard time Rob.     Stay here!   We won't let anyone pick on ya.  *





RAPstar said:


> not me personally. here's the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1789120





RAPstar said:


> i don't think he's a meanie. that, sadly, is just the state of the youth nowadays. i assume he's a youth by the statement, for all I know he could 46! heck, even gay ppl ive interacted with have said it. i say interacted cause I only have like 2 real friends that i talk to, both gay, both have never said it. it doesn't bother me that much, but I appreciate you and todd standing up for those on here that would be bothered by it.


... sadly there are a lot of people out there who judge others because they are different for whatever reason.       I think you are right when you said it's the state of things nowadays.  IMHO, we've been socialized to judge others since we were children (the kids we wouldn't play with during recess because of the way they dressed or because one of our friends didn't like them) and unfortunately stereotypes govern perception and behavior toward the person  ... I'll get off my soapbox now


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Awesome day today.



and...................spill it


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i'll be at the motherland oct 2 and leave on the 9th for the darkside.  leaving universal at night on the 13th/monday.


We arrive on the 7th and fly home on the 20th ... 



macraven said:


> put duct tape over that light and it won't bother you. that's what i do with my seat belt sign for the passenger.
> i put my purse there and that sucker is so heavy the "fasten your seat belt" light comes on.


 



macraven said:


> list your dates sharon.
> i would feel awful if one of the homies was in orlando and i missed them while i was there.


Yes, let us know your dates please


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... and here I was proud I had almost 2,000



Guess we can see who gets there first!  Think I've been around a whole lot longer than you though.  Didn't start socializing until this thread!

Tricia - when the kids get a little older, you'll LIKE that the Lego's have more steps.  Longer to occupy the kids and they disappear for more time!  Yeah, I remember building a few K'Nex's in my time, but at some point it switched to if there weren't about a zillion steps then it wasn't worth the cash!

For all the folks talking about VA, we lived in Virginia Beach (less than a mile from the beach) back in '86.  Yeah, I'd take that again!  We also hated Richmond, but the beach is nice.  It's kind of cool in the winter when everything shuts down.  A lot of the hotels are still open and we'd just go stay at them for variety for like $29 a night.  Ah, the good old days!

Stephen and I did well garage saling today!  We found a great church rummage sale - which usually have basically total junk.  The stuff that you'd throw out rather than price at a garage sale.  But we were in a nice area and there was a lot of nice stuff.  All at 25 cents a piece!  Got some nice Christopher Banks, Croft & Barrow, Pendleton, etc. sweaters for a quarter each.  I bought a ton of sweaters and shirts for me and a bit for the kids.  We were there a good hour, I had four paper grocery bags full of clothes along with a box and our total was $10.  Some nice golf shirts for the guys as well.  Can't beat 25 cents!

Next we went out to Olive Garden and used up a gift card we'd gotten for Christmas.  Went to home depot to appropriate some Mickey Heads to make a countdown calendar for my friend who's going in July.  A productive day overall!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> and...................spill it


*trips over dog, spilling dog food everywhere*

 


Smooth & easy drive to work. Got to VIP a group of 5 when an 80 min wait was posted. Had many guests wish the next TM at my attraction "Happy Birthday." It wasn't anyone's b-day, but they had fun with it. Got the frames for my pics and printed them out. They look awesome.


----------



## macraven

now, i hope you will treat me like a queen bee when i go in october.........


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I won't be in the state. *points to second ticker*


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I won't be in the state. *points to second ticker*



snap, that's right.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Get your butt down here before Aug, then!


----------



## macraven

i should, shouldn't i........



i bought my air last week at $239. for the october trip


i checked the price out in case it drops so i can get a credit.

it is now, the same flight, date, time, etc up to $389............


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey y'all....what a day!!!  After I left for work this morning, I was home a total of 10 minutes before we left the house again.  Went to dinner and the Reading Royals 2nd playoff game...what an exciting game!!  We were down 3-0 starting the 3rd period, scored right away...then not even 5 minutes later, then again and then toward the end of the period to tie it up and force OT.  Not only did they score the game winning goal within the first two minutes of OT....they did it SHORTHANDED!!!    Great night....great game, great friends....


ANYHOW....MY KETCHUP FROM NEW DIGZ.........




RVGal said:


> I call the room with no medical or family dramas!



and how's it workin for ya....comfy?? 



t-and-a said:


> I get one with a private bath and I'm bringing my tanning booth....it's a stand-up ya know!



you gots the "stand", i gots the "lay".....anyone who wants to nap, feel free.... 



loribell said:


> I hope Barb is bringing one of those hydration stations.



You bet!!  Hoping to get 'moved in' tomorrow....(but, I have a busy, full packed day Sunday, so, don't hold me to it).



keishashadow said:


> you can stick me upstairs in the rocker, long as i get to bring my laptop & big screen tv



Okay...first: You crack me up!! 
Second: at least you'll have Tammy to keep ya company! 



mslclark said:


> Just have to vent here:  I'm tired of defending US in the other forums.  I say let them bash it so less people will come, and shorter lines for us!  Some people are just downright rude though.



Go ahead and vent...it's okay.  ANYTIME you need "homie backup" to defend UO on the DIS...just let us know here....we come in numbers.... (small numbers, but usually when they realize they are dealing with more than 1 of us, they let it go....   )



Tinker-tude said:


> And thanks for offering to set everything up.  Too many wires confuse me.



setting up electronics is the 'mens' job!! 



macraven said:


> i think i like the name tamster
> also like toot......



Uh....may I add my 2 cents...in House of Bubba .... "toot" is used in reference to "passing gas".... I really prefer not to associate the 2! 



Sharon G said:


> I was loading up the truck this morning and heading over to our new digs when I noticed the inspection sticker expired in January!  Ooops.....



whoops..... hate when that happens.....(good thing you caught it tho!)



RVGal said:


> I see the old place got locked up.  Sigh.  I always feel a little sad when the threads get locked.  I don't know why.
> 
> Brad is hauling trailers to the race track for the RV show next weekend.  Everyone keep your fingers crossed that we get a bunch of sales out of the show.



I feel the same way too...dunno why??  

I wish you guys tonz of luck   marketing the business...and you are correct thinking best to stay home with the boys. 



KStarfish82 said:


> no way I'm sharing a room with Patty!  She snores!



uh-oh...cat's out of the bag!!!  soooo....PFin....what dirt do YOU have on Katie??? 



Metro West said:


> This may sound silly but...state inspections are one of the things I miss about Virginia.  I wish they would start them up here again cause if there's something wrong with the car, I want to know about it...you know?



Just because state inspections aren't mandatory, doesn't mean you can't take it upon yourself to go get your car checked out.  Personally, I feel both ways...would love to not have to worry about the expense and result, then again, I do want to know if I'm going to have a problem.  Knock on wood, my Civic will be 8 in Aug. and I've flown thru every inspection with flying colors! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *So, who shows up first to crash the new place?    The bad child in the family, of course.*



I'm the 'bad' child??  I don't think so...I think I'm experienced and know how fast the 'good' rooms go around this neighborhood..... You just jealous I gots the better room...  




			
				tarheelmjfan[B said:
			
		

> .... showing up to pick out a room, then sneaking out again doesn't count as being home. [/B]



Sure it does!!!  When I was here the first time, I left a pile of stuff in the room I claimed as mine  



mslclark said:


> I pop in from time to time.  I sorta feel like the kid at the playground watching everyone else having such a fun time playing, but don't want to interupt the game.  It's nice though to be with like minded people when it comes to loving Universal as much as Disney.



You're not interrupting the game....you are PART of the game!!  Everyone plays here.  You are definately among friends here....we don't bash either park ..... too bad WE are the minority here on the DIS  



macraven said:


> i'll take the room closest to the front door so i can be closer to shutting the lights out at night when i lock up........



Good idea!!!  I was tired of you trippin' over my shoes and then having them in 2 different places in the morning from when you kicked and fell over them.  Your room comfy? 



macraven said:


> when we have a lot of people yaking on a subject, just jump in and post anything that you want to.
> 
> i always do that and sometimes homies listen to me....



I hang on your EVERY syllable mac.... 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Okay peeps, I have a "what would you do" for you.
> 
> *



I think it's great you're planning a trip....AND taking Kenny's gf with you!! ....maybe we're rubbing off on you???  Anyhow, I have no idea what DDE or DDP (disney dining plan?) is??  Can't help ya there.... Not real experienced with Disney (stay Values), but I wish you luck researching your trip and making the decision! 



ky07 said:


> *A good day here and congrats on 10,000 Todd   *



   CONGRATS ON 10K TODD!!!  

LAWRENCE: Glad to hear you have wheels again....hope you just have a loose wire or something that needs to be tightened.....and yes, if you paid them, and still have a related problem, GOOD customer service would be to help you out!  Good luck!  



macraven said:


> we have made you an official talker like the rest of us........woo hoo



YOU are an excellent mentor Mac! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *PS:   I already posted this quoting your post of the room.    It doesn't seem to be here now.     Just so you know, there's probably a post somewhere on the DIS with your room, inc. the mirror on the ceiling, & me calling you a wild one. *
> 
> *PSS:   If the PS needs translation, let me know.    I'm not sure I understand it myself.*



 



Metro West said:


> I DO yak a lot huh?



Aside from Mac, pretty soon you'll be chief blabbermouth around here.... 



Metro West said:


> My "seatbelt" light comes on when the outside temp is under 65 degrees. As the inside of the car warms up, the light goes off. The dealer said it was the tensioner and wanted $350.00 to fix...I said no way.



 and   Never heard of a "tensioner"....and it doesn't exist in the dictionary! 



RVGal said:


> Can I just say the I HATE LEGO KITS?!?!?!?!



Absolutely! 



Sharon G said:


> Sponge Bob lives in a pineapple? under the sea? doesn't the pineapple float? Weird.....and why does he wear pants?



I often questioned it myself... 



keishashadow said:


> hi all, bear of day; i hate my extended family...only time they show up is when they're in some form of trouble & need bailed out (either monetarily or via making a phone call or two) couldn't help them out this time and i'm stupid enough to feel guilty...grr.



Good for you being strong.  Tuff luv ain't alwayz easy...... An' stop feelin guilty.....for pete's sake.... (whoever pete is?) 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *My check engine light has been on for 2 yrs., at least. *
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]



sounds like a fuse?? 



macraven said:


> that's what i do with my seat belt sign for the passenger.
> i put my purse there and that sucker is so heavy the "fasten your seat belt" light comes on.



okay....so now I have got to know...what's in yer purse?? bricks?? 



Metro West said:


> I used to live in Charlottesville...for 37 years before moving here in 2004. I can't believe I waited so long.



wow...you're old  


Greetings and happy weekend to everyone...whether you survived the move or are just dropping by....a  to you all!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

the Dark Marauder said:


> Get your butt down here before Aug, then!


We'll be heading down in 25 days ...  



macraven said:


> i bought my air last week at $239. for the october trip
> 
> i checked the price out in case it drops so i can get a credit.
> 
> it is now, the same flight, date, time, etc up to $389............


Ours is still high ...


----------



## RAPstar

ok, so Sweeney Todd wasn't as bad as I thouhgt it would be. Still would've been better if the people in it could SING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  only 2 passable singers in the whole thing, and both of them were kids (well one I imagine was supposed to be 15ish but looked 12). good points: lovely costumes and set decorations; great use of the original score from the musical used throughout; Helena Bonham Carter and Depp, while bad singers, wonderful actors (Carter almost made me cry at one point); really great acting-wise throughout.


----------



## RAPstar

Guess everyone's gone to bed. Bringing in the pets and locking the door. Also locking up the fridge, too much midnight snacking. You people are starting to look like Texans!! (lol, I can say that cause I am one!) Night all!!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## mslclark

RAPstar said:


> no.......its hollow, maybe that has something to do with it? or it could be all his furniture inside. he dates a squirrel too...........y do i know all of this?



Maybe the same reason my 3 teenagers can sing the entire theme song by heart????  It's ridiculously addictive for some reason!



the Dark Marauder said:


> Smooth & easy drive to work. Got to VIP a group of 5 when an 80 min wait was posted. Had many guests wish the next TM at my attraction "Happy Birthday." It wasn't anyone's b-day, but they had fun with it. Got the frames for my pics and printed them out. They look awesome.



Do you work at one of the US parks?



Metro West said:


> Good morning! Have a great Sunday!



Thanks for the morning wake up call!  Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday!!


----------



## mslclark

bubba's mom said:


> Go ahead and vent...it's okay.  ANYTIME you need "homie backup" to defend UO on the DIS...just let us know here....we come in numbers.... (small numbers, but usually when they realize they are dealing with more than 1 of us, they let it go....   )




Here's a thread that was on the Resorts board, a few not so nice comments when a poster just asked a simple question about getting to Universal:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1788187

I think I killed it when I replied though


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all..... Happy? Sunday 

Hope everyone enjoys the last day of the weekend.....I MIGHT get a second to breathe today.....lots of stuff going on  






mslclark said:


> Here's a thread that was on the Resorts board, a few not so nice comments when a poster just asked a simple question about getting to Universal:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1788187
> 
> I think I killed it when I replied though



Im sorry I don't know your name/name to be used to address you, but I think you did an excellent job answering that question....very classy (vs the other poster   ) .... Don't think as "killing it"....think of it as "there is no way we can 'bash' that answer"    Good job!!!

Okay...off to accomplish stuff today........


----------



## ky07

*Good sunday morning all  *


----------



## roseprincess

Good Sunday morning all!
Been busy as usual  

I see we are in house #4  
I need a jacuzzi room. Thanks for saving a room for me at the new house  

I can't keep up with everyone.

Tricia- My kids watched the Sponge Bob episode Friday night as well. THey are heavily into Sponge Bob for a long time. Chrissy thinks she is Sandy Cheeks- she karate chops everything  She also likes Gary the snail.
Matthew identifies with Sponge Bob, Patrick, and Squidward  
My kids can't get enough of Sponge Bob   

Chrissy is heavily into Pokemon. Matthew really likes Fairly Odd Parents, anything on Nickeodeon  

Hi to everyone  

The kids want to get on the computer now so I gotta get off.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!


----------



## wdwgypsy

I have a question.  If you ask for information from this board and get it, does that mean you've been Dis'ed??  

Ok so maybe it wasn't that funny


----------



## keishashadow

Wanted - crossed fingers & mummy dust, please

last night after i put the laptop away & went to put my dogs down in the den for sleepy time; i found out my youngest (schipperke) couldn't stand or walk  

she had been limping off & on for a few months, figured she might have arthritis and had been planning to call the vet for an appt this week (she had her hips certified by 2 different vets before we purchased her), hope it's not dysplasia.

called all the ER vet places last night in our metro area - none of them have an ortho on staff; so it was suggested i wait & try & get her into her own vet on Monday.

i'm very scared as to what's wrong; at least she doesn't seem to be in much pain if we don't move her. After reading the costs involved w/quick serach on the net, not sure if we'll be able to fund the care if hips do need replaced...think a used car . Guess i'll find out tomorrow


----------



## t-and-a

Hey Homies! 
*Janet*, I hope your doggie is going to be OK!

*wdwgypsy*, that was funny!


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> Wanted - crossed fingers & mummy dust, please
> 
> last night after i put the laptop away & went to put my dogs down in the den for sleepy time; i found out my youngest (schipperke) couldn't stand or walk
> 
> she had been limping off & on for a few months, figured she might have arthritis and had been planning to call the vet for an appt this week (she had her hips certified by 2 different vets before we purchased her), hope it's not dysplasia.
> 
> called all the ER vet places last night in our metro area - none of them have an ortho on staff; so it was suggested i wait & try & get her into her own vet on Monday.
> 
> i'm very scared as to what's wrong; at least she doesn't seem to be in much pain if we don't move her. After reading the costs involved w/quick serach on the net, not sure if we'll be able to fund the care if hips do need replaced...think a used car . Guess i'll find out tomorrow



*Oh goodness hope she is ok  *


----------



## RVGal

Sharon G said:


> Sponge Bob lives in a pineapple? under the sea? doesn't the pineapple float? Weird.....and why does he wear pants?



His best friend, Patrick Starfish, lives under a rock and his co-worker Squidward Tentacles lives in a... it looks like one of the Easter Island statues.  So, I guess, why not put Spongebob in a pineapple?

Also, as for why he wears pants?  I dunno.  I don't know why Donald Duck doesn't wear pants either.   



RAPstar said:


> no.......its hollow, maybe that has something to do with it? or it could be all his furniture inside. he dates a squirrel too...........y do i know all of this?



And the squirrel is named Sandy Cheeks, which always made me think she should be a porn star.

I have a 6 year old, so I have an excuse for why I know all of this. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Our stays should overlap.     I'm not sure what we're doing on the 19th yet.    We're either going to MNSSHP on the 16th or 19th.    If we go on the 16th, we'll probably go to PM, EMH at MGM on the 19th.    I don't know what we'll be doing during the day yet.   Hopefully, we can meet up somewhere.    If not, we can try for the 20th.    That will be our last day, but we won't be in a hurry to leave.
> *



Our current plan is to drive more than halfway on the 18th, then we'll arrive at a decent time on the 19th.  We will be doing MNSSHP one night, but we don't know which night for sure yet.  We have to be careful with our planning because being overly tired lowers Joshua's seizure threshold.  We may do it our first night or we may save it for later.  We might try for a character meal, but I don't know that we will try for a breakfast.  Lunch might be better for us with the wanted to let the boys sleep thing.  Anyway, I hope we can work something out so that we can at least cross paths somehow!



roseprincess said:


> Tricia- My kids watched the Sponge Bob episode Friday night as well. THey are heavily into Sponge Bob for a long time. Chrissy thinks she is Sandy Cheeks- she karate chops everything  She also likes Gary the snail.
> Matthew identifies with Sponge Bob, Patrick, and Squidward
> My kids can't get enough of Sponge Bob
> 
> Chrissy is heavily into Pokemon. Matthew really likes Fairly Odd Parents, anything on Nickeodeon



I'm glad I'm not the only one.  Joshua has just discovered Pokemon.   



keishashadow said:


> Wanted - crossed fingers & mummy dust, please
> 
> last night after i put the laptop away & went to put my dogs down in the den for sleepy time; i found out my youngest (schipperke) couldn't stand or walk
> 
> Guess i'll find out tomorrow



Awwww, Janet.  That's tough.  I hope there is something (within reason) that can be done for your doggie.


----------



## scotlass

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Woohoo, we have a wild one.*



Dont worry,the soundproofers should be in next week 

no need to keep youse other guys awake.....!!


----------



## keishashadow

family is all looking @ me funny when i say i don't have that sort of money laying around  (probably could dig & find an onhand CC with it) 

have spent several thousand $s 3 times in the past (twice the pets died anyway); it's difficult to work it out in your mind (mine's running rampant - who knows, might be minor ).  Trying to be positive


----------



## ky07

scotlass said:


> Dont worry,the soundproofers should be in next week
> 
> no need to keep youse other guys awake.....!!



*Don't worry about it as long as we get a little sleep we will be ok     *


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> Wanted - crossed fingers & mummy dust, please
> 
> last night after i put the laptop away & went to put my dogs down in the den for sleepy time; i found out my youngest (schipperke) couldn't stand or walk
> 
> she had been limping off & on for a few months, figured she might have arthritis and had been planning to call the vet for an appt this week (she had her hips certified by 2 different vets before we purchased her), hope it's not dysplasia.
> 
> called all the ER vet places last night in our metro area - none of them have an ortho on staff; so it was suggested i wait & try & get her into her own vet on Monday.
> 
> i'm very scared as to what's wrong; at least she doesn't seem to be in much pain if we don't move her. After reading the costs involved w/quick serach on the net, not sure if we'll be able to fund the care if hips do need replaced...think a used car . Guess i'll find out tomorrow


Janet...I hope your dog will be OK!   



mslclark said:


> Thanks for the morning wake up call!  Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday!!


You are welcome...always glad to help! 



ky07 said:


> *Don't worry about it as long as we get a little sleep we will be ok     *


Lawrence...I have to ask...your ticker shows a countdown to Universal but the picture is of the Contemporary! For the love of God man...What have you done?!


----------



## ky07

*I am not even going to comment on the thread Universal=White Trash it is uncalled for and I think alot of people fall in the group the poster talks about and I am one I never claimed to be skinny or in the best of health and his comments on people missing teeth is not right either and yes I have alot of bad teeth and the mods should shut that thread off it is just pure hate but I will not put my 2 cents for the fear of being banned *


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *I am not even going to comment on the thread Universal=White Trash it is uncalled for and I think alot of people fall in the group the poster talks about and I am one I never claimed to be skinny or in the best of health and his comments on people missing teeth is not right either and yes I have alot of bad teeth and the mods should shut that thread off it is just pure hate but I will not put my 2 cents for the fear of being banned *


He posted the same thing over on the Disney side...and I must say...they see him for what he is...a 12 yo who broke into his mommy's computer who claims to have a wife!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> He posted the same thing over on the Disney side...and I must say...they see him for what he is...a 12 yo who broke into his mommy's computer who claims to have a wife!



*I agree Todd and by the way I was fooling around with the ticker and wanted to see who caught it and you won   *


----------



## Metro West

This thread is already closed but check out post # 8...it's HILARIOUS!

If I had soda in my mouth, I would have to clean my monitor now.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1790350


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> This thread is already closed but check out post # 8...it's HILARIOUS!
> 
> If I had soda in my mouth, I would have to clean my monitor now.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1790350



*Yeah pretty funny how he thought he was going to get praises on the disney part of the boards and they weren't having it   *


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *I agree Todd and by the way I was fooling around with the ticker and wanted to see who caught it and you won   *


What did I win? A nice dinner at 7-11 perhaps? I haven't had one of their hot dogs in years...it was a messy incident that involved gas and a plate glass window...but I digress.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> What did I win? A nice dinner at 7-11 perhaps? I haven't had one of their hot dogs in years...it was a messy incident that involved gas and a plate glass window...but I digress.



*You get a free dinner at I hop with us missing teeth and over people while we smoke   *


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *You get a free dinner at I hop with us missing teeth and over people while we smoke   *


But we can't smoke in restaurants anymore. 

We'll have to eat in the parking lot.


----------



## t-and-a

I responded on the white trash thread....that guy is such a DumbA@@!


----------



## ky07

t-and-a said:


> I responded on the white trash thread....that guy is such a DumbA@@!



*I agree 100 %*


----------



## macraven

mslclark said:


> Here's a thread that was on the Resorts board, a few not so nice comments when a poster just asked a simple question about getting to Universal:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1788187
> 
> I think I killed it when I replied though




you answered super!
way to gooooo homie!!





wdwgypsy said:


> I have a question.  If you ask for information from this board and get it, does that mean you've been Dis'ed??
> 
> Ok so maybe it wasn't that funny




  
*wdwgypsy*

the newest homie with a question.


the answer to your question is...............  



keishashadow said:


> Wanted - crossed fingers & mummy dust, please
> 
> last night after i put the laptop away & went to put my dogs down in the den for sleepy time; i found out my youngest (schipperke) couldn't stand or walk
> 
> she had been limping off & on for a few months, figured she might have arthritis and had been planning to call the vet for an appt this week (she had her hips certified by 2 different vets before we purchased her), hope it's not dysplasia.
> 
> called all the ER vet places last night in our metro area - none of them have an ortho on staff; so it was suggested i wait & try & get her into her own vet on Monday.
> 
> i'm very scared as to what's wrong; at least she doesn't seem to be in much pain if we don't move her. After reading the costs involved w/quick serach on the net, not sure if we'll be able to fund the care if hips do need replaced...think a used car . Guess i'll find out tomorrow




oh janet that is just awful.
i feel so bad for you ......


keep us posted on what happens monday.

i can say that my cat did that once and i took her in the emergency vet hospital.  they said her problem was she was dehydrated.  when she could get up, she dragged her hind legs.....thought she had a stroke but just dehydration.

it is scary when our pets aren't feeling good and we can't figure out what it is.


----------



## macraven

had your backs covered this morning.
you're all good for the week.



and a very sunday good afternoon to all the homies here.
that means you!!


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> *wdwgypsy*
> 
> the newest homie with a question.



Well, heck.  With the new thread, it's hard to keep up when someone new pops in.  I hate it when I miss somebody.

Let me add my   to wdwgypsy!

This is a great place to be.  Stop in and chat whenever you want!


----------



## mslclark

keishashadow - I hope your pet is ok!

That thread is so wrong on so many different levels, I don't know where to start.  I thought it was a joke at first.  No normal person could ever being that rude, so there's obviously underlying problems there.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RAPstar said:


> hardly. i'll be lucky if i can afford my dinner at tschoup chop!!



*I hope you have a better experience at TC than we did on our 2 visits.    Most people love it!     I suppose we were there on 2 off night.    Oh well, we haven't won the lottery yet either.    Luck doesn't seem to be our friend.  * 




marciemi said:


> For all the folks talking about VA, we lived in Virginia Beach (less than a mile from the beach) back in '86.  Yeah, I'd take that again!  We also hated Richmond, but the beach is nice.  It's kind of cool in the winter when everything shuts down.  A lot of the hotels are still open and we'd just go stay at them for variety for like $29 a night.  Ah, the good old days!



*We used to visit Virginia Beach every couple years, when I was growing up.      I've got some good memories from there.    I probably would have been okay, with my hubby's transfer to VA, if we could have gone there.     As it was, I was more than happy, when we were able to leave.    After we moved here, my DH soon left the company telling them his wife refused to move anymore.      Now he wants to move to Texas, but that's a different story for another time.*  





the Dark Marauder said:


> Smooth & easy drive to work. Got to VIP a group of 5 when an 80 min wait was posted. Had many guests wish the next TM at my attraction "Happy Birthday." It wasn't anyone's b-day, but they had fun with it. Got the frames for my pics and printed them out. They look awesome.



*You're making me want to work at UO.   I'm glad you're still enjoying it. * 





the Dark Marauder said:


> I won't be in the state. *points to second ticker*



*I never heard why you're moving to Colorado.    Is that another of those top-secret, super-spy things that you aren't allowed to share or can you tell us?*  





bubba's mom said:


> I'm the 'bad' child??  I don't think so...*I think I'm experienced *and know how fast the 'good' rooms go around this neighborhood..... You just jealous I gots the better room...




*See, you proved my point.    We good, naive kids don't have all that "experience". * 






> Sure it does!!!  When I was here the first time, I left a pile of stuff in the room I claimed as mine



*I'm not supposed to tell, but mom's gonna put alarms on the windows, if you guys don't stop sneaking out.*  

*BTW, you're gonna have to quit one of your jobs.    They're seriously interfering with you chatting time.*  





> I think it's great you're planning a trip....AND taking Kenny's gf with you!! ....maybe we're rubbing off on you???  Anyhow, I have no idea what DDE or DDP (disney dining plan?) is??  Can't help ya there.... Not real experienced with Disney (stay Values), but I wish you luck researching your trip and making the decision!



*DDE is the Disney Dining Experience.   It's available to AP holders & FL residents.    You pay a fee for a membership that lasts a year.    With it, you get a 20% discount on food & beverages (inc. alcohol) at most table service restaurants & food courts at the resorts that don't have sit-down restaurants.     There's also special DDE events occasionally.    We used to purchase the membership, when we bought APs every year.   The savings can really add up.*




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We'll be heading down in 25 days ...



*Lucky you!*  





mslclark said:


> Here's a thread that was on the Resorts board, a few not so nice comments when a poster just asked a simple question about getting to Universal:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1788187
> 
> *I think I killed it when I replied though*



*I think you fixed it!*  




roseprincess said:


> Chrissy is heavily into Pokemon.



*Don't even mention Pokemon around me.      Do you have any idea how many 100's of $ we have in those dumb cards that our DS abandoned years ago?    It almost makes me mad to think about it. * 





KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!









wdwgypsy said:


> I have a question.  If you ask for information from this board and get it, does that mean you've been Dis'ed??



*No, it just means you got the right info. *





keishashadow said:


> Wanted - crossed fingers & mummy dust, please
> 
> last night after i put the laptop away & went to put my dogs down in the den for sleepy time; i found out my youngest (schipperke) couldn't stand or walk
> 
> she had been limping off & on for a few months, figured she might have arthritis and had been planning to call the vet for an appt this week (she had her hips certified by 2 different vets before we purchased her), hope it's not dysplasia.
> 
> called all the ER vet places last night in our metro area - none of them have an ortho on staff; so it was suggested i wait & try & get her into her own vet on Monday.
> 
> i'm very scared as to what's wrong; at least she doesn't seem to be in much pain if we don't move her. After reading the costs involved w/quick serach on the net, not sure if we'll be able to fund the care if hips do need replaced...think a used car. Guess i'll find out tomorrow



*Oh Janet, I'm so sorry.     I hope it's nothing serious.    I'd be devestated, if anything happened to my 4-legged baby girl.    I know you feel the same.*  





t-and-a said:


> Hey Homies!



*Hey you!*








RVGal said:


> Our current plan is to drive more than halfway on the 18th, then we'll arrive at a decent time on the 19th.  We will be doing MNSSHP one night, but we don't know which night for sure yet.  We have to be careful with our planning because being overly tired lowers Joshua's seizure threshold.  We may do it our first night or we may save it for later.  We might try for a character meal, but I don't know that we will try for a breakfast.  Lunch might be better for us with the wanted to let the boys sleep thing.  Anyway, I hope we can work something out so that we can at least cross paths somehow!



*When we both get closer to our trip, surely we'll have a better idea of what we're doing.     We'll try to work around your little guy's schedule.    Hopefully, we can meet for a drink or something, even if it's a coke.*  





> I'm glad I'm not the only one.  Joshua has just discovered Pokemon.



*Warning!!! **Do not fall into the collectible cards money pit!!!*









scotlass said:


> Dont worry,the soundproofers should be in next week
> 
> no need to keep youse other guys awake.....!!





ky07 said:


> *Don't worry about it as long as we get a little sleep we will be ok*



*Speak for yourself Lawrence.    There is such a thing as TMI, ya know.*  

*scotlass,* *I've been doing some of Rob's pondering & was wondering, if you'd be interested in sharing your home with us.   (No not literally.   I know you were worried for a second.    )   I've never been to Scotland & would love to see some pics, if you felt like sharing them.   It would be really nice to see your homeland through your eyes.  *




Metro West said:


> This thread is already closed but check out post # 8...it's HILARIOUS!
> 
> If I had soda in my mouth, I would have to clean my monitor now.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1790350




*I can't believe the Mod said the discussion could be continued on the "appropriate" board.   There is no appropriate board for spewing hatred like that.*


----------



## coastermom

OMG I missed the move and now I missed almost 6 pages  .

Ok we went back to SF again on Saturday and had a pretty good time .

We have been crazy here . Friday night out to dinner for a friends birthday that turned out pretty bad. Too many people involved with the planning and well it just turned out on a sour note. 

I am off to go get the kiddies dinner and ready for  school and maybe work in the morning . I am going to try to get to the  computer tonignt but if not I will CK in soon.

Here is my note ...

Please Excuse Mary for not being around as she is going  . Too much to do and not enough time to do it all . She is hopeful to be sane again sometime after her trip to USF/IOA ... ...  BBL Guys


----------



## mslclark

tarheelmjfan said:


> *
> I can't believe the Mod said the discussion could be continued on the "appropriate" board.   There is no appropriate board for spewing hatred like that.*



I agree with you 100%!


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I can't believe the Mod said the discussion could be continued on the "appropriate" board.   There is no appropriate board for spewing hatred like that.*


Well...he seems to let things go on quite a while before he does anything. I've watched some threads get very heated and all he does is remind people to be nice and then won't close the thread when it starts getting nasty again.   



mslclark said:


> I agree with you 100%!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> Just do what I do...to warm up the bath water, just pee in it...geesh...I thought everyone knew that!



Does that work for warming up drinks, too?

Tamie


----------



## RVGal

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I can't believe the Mod said the discussion could be continued on the "appropriate" board.   There is no appropriate board for spewing hatred like that.*



Ummm... yeah... this is the "proper" board to visit the "correct" thread to "discuss" what an idiot the OP Troll was.   

I have my doubts about that particular mod.  He chimed in on one of the "too old for strollers" threads and I haven't had many good thoughts since... but what do I know.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> andy, i had your back also.
> 
> 
> todd was a lot more pleasant than i was on that thread.
> 
> 
> i'm thinking really bad thoughts for that person now.
> he is a meanie.



I've been so busy I didn't even catch it until very recently.  That person has no clue that unless they improve communication skills, earn respect by being respectful, and don't pass the buck (blame everyone else) for their failures, they will never succeed ANYWHERE.    There were a lot of things I wanted to say, but there's no point prolonging such a STUPID stream of ignorance and irresponsibility.

Tamie


----------



## macraven

tammy, i was gonna quote you but then i would get off track and forget the one thing i was going to mention in your questions.


darkie is in   and has found the one of his dreams.

that is the reason for moving to colorado.......


we all wish him the best in life but still don't like it he will leave florida.
don't know how we will be able to see him once he moves...


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> OMG I missed the move and now I missed almost 6 pages  .
> 
> Ok we went back to SF again on Saturday and had a pretty good time .
> 
> We have been crazy here . Friday night out to dinner for a friends birthday that turned out pretty bad. Too many people involved with the planning and well it just turned out on a sour note.
> 
> I am off to go get the kiddies dinner and ready for  school and maybe work in the morning . I am going to try to get to the  computer tonignt but if not I will CK in soon.
> 
> Here is my note ...
> 
> Please Excuse Mary for not being around as she is going  . Too much to do and not enough time to do it all . She is hopeful to be sane again sometime after her trip to USF/IOA ... ...  BBL Guys




note accepted.
we all get that way before a trip.

well, i do i know.



Metro West said:


> Well...he seems to let things go on quite a while before he does anything. I've watched some threads get very heated and all he does is remind people to be nice and then won't close the thread when it starts getting nasty again.




i'm not sure if i know which mod you mean.
i'll have to go take a look again.


----------



## macraven

got it.
now i'm off to look and find that thread on the step children side of life


----------



## RVGal

Tinker-tude said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even catch it until very recently.  That person has no clue that unless they improve communication skills, earn respect by being respectful, and don't pass the buck (blame everyone else) for their failures, they will never succeed ANYWHERE.    There were a lot of things I wanted to say, but there's no point prolonging such a STUPID stream of ignorance and irresponsibility.
> 
> Tamie



He was an idiot and the tried to defend his idiocy.  What a waste of thread space.


----------



## macraven

i found out the maybe probably dates for hhn............

i don't think i should post them here as it is not etched in stone.
if dates change around, someone that reads what i have posted might be upset later if the dates change around.


----------



## macraven

i just noticed one of the posts we were posting on this afternoon has been closed down for rehab.



thank you moderator!!


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. yay! i'm off all next week!!!!!


----------



## macraven

evening andy............


you can play all day long now that you have the week off.




why take it off and not save it for your september trip?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> evening andy............
> 
> 
> you can play all day long now that you have the week off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why take it off and not save it for your september trip?



1) that time is already saved up 2) cause i had to use it b4 may 8 or it would disappear!!


----------



## Sharon G

RAPstar said:


> evening all. yay! i'm off all next week!!!!!



oooooo, you lucky ducky!

Are you gonna sleep late every day? I sure would!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... hope you had a great Sunday


----------



## RAPstar

Sharon G said:


> oooooo, you lucky ducky!
> 
> Are you gonna sleep late every day? I sure would!



prolly.....if i even go to sleep.


----------



## RVGal

I've had loads of fun playing with everyone (including some newbies) on the White Trash thread.  That was a hoot!

I must, however, put my fellas to bed.  You guys behave.  And if you don't behave, please post the links.


----------



## RAPstar

ok no one say anything funny or important til i get back. i need some ice cream....and prolly a small burger......gonna run to DQ!! bbs


----------



## Seahag

RAPstar said:


> ok no one say anything funny or important til i get back. i need some ice cream....and prolly a small burger......gonna run to DQ!! bbs



oh, why"d ya have to go & say ice cream??? Now I"m not going to be able to stop thinking about ice cream!


----------



## ky07

*Ok here is your laugh for the night and here we are the white trah except I am the over weight one and the smoker and missing teeth   *


----------



## Metro West

Well...I guess head out for the night. 

Have a good evening and a great Monday.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Well...I guess head out for the night.
> 
> Have a good evening and a great Monday.



*Night Todd*


----------



## coastermom

Hey lawerance that photo may make Troy run back to what ever hole he came out of . I must say that post was the funniest thing I have ever read. I may need to take some photos just to offend people and put them in my TR when I get back.   

Ok off to bed the kiddies need sleep and so does mommy . I have to go to  work in the morning so please don't post too much guys i may never ketchup ... BTW thinking of you guys a ride called MEDUSA at our six flags is sponsered by ...Henize KETCHUP>>  I couldn't stop thinking of posting here after i misssed so much ... I guess i thought it was pretty funny . 

Off to sleep putting my green light out and just make sure someone locks up .


----------



## yankeepenny

Metro West said:


> This thread is already closed but check out post # 8...it's HILARIOUS!
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1790350



trolls running amok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

One more thing before I turn in....here's a little more information on the shooting a Wet 'N Wild today. They took the injured brothers to ORMC (where I work) so I'll see if I can find out anything tomorrow.

http://www.local6.com/news/15870939/detail.html


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Wow .. seems like I missed some "interesting" threads today ...  



keishashadow said:


> Wanted - crossed fingers & mummy dust, please
> 
> last night after i put the laptop away & went to put my dogs down in the den for sleepy time; i found out my youngest (schipperke) couldn't stand or walk
> 
> she had been limping off & on for a few months, figured she might have arthritis and had been planning to call the vet for an appt this week (she had her hips certified by 2 different vets before we purchased her), hope it's not dysplasia.
> 
> called all the ER vet places last night in our metro area - none of them have an ortho on staff; so it was suggested i wait & try & get her into her own vet on Monday.
> 
> i'm very scared as to what's wrong; at least she doesn't seem to be in much pain if we don't move her. After reading the costs involved w/quick serach on the net, not sure if we'll be able to fund the care if hips do need replaced...think a used car . Guess i'll find out tomorrow


I'm praying that things will be OK with her ... with three four-legged babies of our own I know it's very hard when something is wrong and they can't tell you what it is  



Tinker-tude said:


> Does that work for warming up drinks, too?
> Tamie


  



RAPstar said:


> evening all. yay! i'm off all next week!!!!!


... so whatcha gonna do with all your spare time???


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Seahag said:


> oh, why"d ya have to go & say ice cream??? Now I"m not going to be able to stop thinking about ice cream!



I have a great recipe for chocolate sherbet that is to die for ... when I make it I can eat the entire thing all by myself!!


----------



## RAPstar

Seahag said:


> oh, why"d ya have to go & say ice cream??? Now I"m not going to be able to stop thinking about ice cream!



they have a new blizzard. tin roof brownie: choc. covered peanuts, brownie pieces and choc. blended w/vanilla soft serve


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... so whatcha gonna do with all your spare time???



sleep, eat, work the street corners for vacation money.......what i usually do with time off.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RVGal said:


> Can I just say the I HATE LEGO KITS?!?!?!?!
> 
> I spent the better part of my afternoon building Bikini Bottom out of friggin Legos.  There were 57 steps for Spongebob's Pineapple.  That's just one part.  My fingers hurt and feel like they could split open at any minute, my shoulders are cramped, and my eyes are crossed.
> 
> Okay, time for bed.  Nite everyone.




Would you believe the Legos kits have drastically improved their directions?  You should se the bionicle kits from thre years ago.  One big picture with arrows identifying the pieces.

Jared is really into Sponge Bob, too.  When he was two, he was meowing everytime he saw a Gary picture or toy.  He's seven now and finished Sandy's rocket kit by himself.  It's simpler than Bikini Bottom.  He wants all of the Sponge Bob kits.  I tell him he can work to earn the money, and still his room is a sty.




Metro West said:


> This thread is already closed but check out post # 8...it's HILARIOUS!
> 
> If I had soda in my mouth, I would have to clean my monitor now.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1790350




I don't think the Troll has ever been to Universal.  Too inconsistant.  No kids in the park, but everyone was doing BAD things in front of all those kids.  And yes, the HAVE A NICE DAY post was great!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Hello all!!

All packed... 

Watching the Finale to Rock of Love...I know I know, yuck, but I'm hooked, gotta see who wins!!


----------



## ky07

*I see they locked the Universal=White Trash thread but not before the guy came back and posted   *


----------



## KStarfish82

ky07 said:


> *I see they locked the Universal=White Trash thread but not before the guy came back and posted   *



Lawrence, what is the link to that thread?



Oh...someone was shot in Wet n Wild today!


----------



## mslclark

coastermom said:


> BTW thinking of you guys a ride called MEDUSA at our six flags is sponsered by ...Henize KETCHUP>>  I couldn't stop thinking of posting here after i misssed so much ... I guess i thought it was pretty funny



Hee hee, that is funny!



RAPstar said:


> evening all. yay! i'm off all next week!!!!!



Well, enjoy your week off! I need a week off just to catch up on all my house cleaning.  Just got finished scrubbing bathrooms and mopping floors.



RAPstar said:


> ok no one say anything funny or important til i get back. i need some ice cream....and prolly a small burger......gonna run to DQ!! bbs



Mmmm, can't beat DQ!!!


I've got 2 kids going to the prom this weekend - a first for us.  I think we've got everything ready except for picking up the tux and my DD wants her nails done this week.  Proms have changed from when I was in high school!


----------



## ky07

KStarfish82 said:


> Lawrence, what is the link to that thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...someone was shot in Wet n Wild today!



*Sorry for some reason its not letting me post the link but you can't miss it its on our part of the boards *


----------



## ky07

*Good Night Homies and Sweet Dreams and hope everyone Has a Wonderful Monday  *


----------



## RAPstar

nite lawrence!!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Night All!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Oh, my WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I finally had time to read that whole White Trash thread.  That was absolutely hysterical!           


It's going to freeze tonight, and I'm 'zausted.  Long weekend chasing kids and dogs, trying to make a dent in the laundry and house cleaning, teaching Sunday School, leading a women's choir performance at church this morning with ten minute's notice and no prep time, and going to another choir practice two hours after church.  

I tried to ketchup but I'm just too far behind to respond to all the fun I was reading in the new home.  You fat, toothless, uneducated, smoking wife beaters are the best.  I'm so glad I fit right in.

Janet, I really hope your dog is okay.  Check out Orthodogs if you get a chance after you see the vet.

Andy, have a wonderful week off.  Glad Sweeny Todd was pretty good, I have a DVD of the one with Angela Landsbury.  I LOVE Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter, but I still haven't seen that version of Sweeny Todd.

Todd, have fun going to work in a few hours.  Can we call you Sweeny during October?

Sorry, everyone else.  My brain is just too numb to remember what else caught my attention, and my 2 y/o kept turning the laptop off when I was trying to multi-quote.

Be safe and happy, hope the cars are working, the viruses are dying, the kids are surviving all those activities, and the parents are surviving all the planning and driving.  We'll see y'all tomorrow!   

Tamie, Tamster, Tude, Macadamia, Toot, or Spaz.  We are many.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... just stopping in to say Good Night and hope everyone has a great Monday ...


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Oh, my WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I finally had time to read that whole White Trash thread.  That was absolutely hysterical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to ketchup but I'm just too far behind to respond to all the fun I was reading in the new home.  *You fat, toothless, uneducated, smoking wife beaters are the best.  *I'm so glad I fit right in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tamie, Tamster, Tude, Macadamia, Toot, or Spaz.  We are many.




we are legend......... 

you forgot the spandex wearing mamas, the ones that smell bad, the drunks and druggies, and me.....



you could paint a picture of me.
you have me down pat!!


good night to the tired ones.

work week starts again in the morning.....


last one here locks up tonight.

hope to see brab, jodie, wendy, etc and the mia's in the morning.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> we are legend.........
> 
> you forgot the spandex wearing mamas, the ones that smell bad, the drunks and druggies, and me.....
> 
> 
> 
> you could paint a picture of me.
> you have me down pat!!
> 
> 
> good night to the tired ones.
> 
> work week starts again in the morning.....
> 
> 
> last one here locks up tonight.
> 
> hope to see brab, jodie, wendy, etc and the mia's in the morning.



evenin beautiful


----------



## KStarfish82

Stoppin in to say good night....



Check out the ticker!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I spent the day finishing up cookies with my dad and he entered everything in the fair for me while I was at work.

Apparently I missed some GOLD.


----------



## bubba's mom

Result of my weekend: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





Hi & Bye everyone.....tomorrow is another day..... and another opportunity for me to ketchup


----------



## macraven

good morning everyone.........

came by a bit early as someone forgot to lock up the new joint last night.





see you when you wake up.

mother fletcher will yell real loud today in case you have missed your alarm clock


----------



## Motherfletcher

*MONDAY MORNIN'!!!*


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning everyone!


Morning Fletch!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

G'mornin all!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

We were going to go to the Studios the 17th for what I hoped was going to be the opening of Krustyland.  Now they are saying May 15th.  I asked the kids if they wanted to go anyway.  My son said that he had better stay home and complete an assignment for one of his college classes.  That is too responsible for a kid not yet 20!  The apple fell miles from the tree.  I changed my ressies for May 15th.


----------



## damo

MF can you go wake my son up?  He's got an exam at 9.


----------



## Motherfletcher

What, does he allow himself about 4 minutes to get up and get ready a drive to school?  Mine does.


----------



## scotlass

Afternoon youse yins !!!!

Lunch is on.......Pie 'n' beans any one !!?


----------



## yankeepenny

I read the whole white trash thread. liked the troy the troll award.


----------



## t-and-a

Mornin Homies!
Just droppin' by before work....
I liked the "Troy" award too, Penney! I thought that was an excellent idea! I was so happy to see so many people on the Disney side hammering that guy! There were lots of names I didn't recognize on this board that were giving it to him too.


----------



## scotlass

tarheelmjfan: You ponder well my friend.
If youse yins are interested ,I would love to show some photos of my hame .
Give me a few days and I'll post.  

Ps  ma hame is your hame,if youse ever reach my bonny shores the hoose is aye open.


----------



## cbdmhgp

MORNIN' YALL!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...a little late today and heading to a meeting.  

Have a good day!


----------



## RVGal

Morning!



yankeepenny said:


> I read the whole white trash thread. liked the troy the troll award.





t-and-a said:


> Mornin Homies!
> Just droppin' by before work....
> I liked the "Troy" award too, Penney! I thought that was an excellent idea! I was so happy to see so many people on the Disney side hammering that guy! There were lots of names I didn't recognize on this board that were giving it to him too.



There was just something about the way that the person posted "You are the most judgemental person in the world" that made me think of the Friends episode where Chandler was telling Monica that she gave the absolute worst massages in the world... and the way he made her feel better was by telling her that if there was an award for the worst massage ever, she would win.  They might even name the award after her.  So, hence the Troy.  That thread was hysterical.  When the idiot came back to post last night, he used the lame "must have hit a nerve" line.  When people do that, I know that they have nothing left to say.  People say that when they are trying to make themselves feel better.  Whatever.

I wish I could have posted just once after his rebuttal.  When he said he posted on both boards because he didn't know where to put it?  Yeah.  I would have loved to add "Oh, we know where you should have put it..."
 



scotlass said:


> tarheelmjfan: You ponder well my friend.
> If youse yins are interested ,I would love to show some photos of my hame .
> Give me a few days and I'll post.
> 
> Ps  ma hame is your hame,if youse ever reach my bonny shores the hoose is aye open.



I love pictures!  I'd love to see the part of the world that is your home.


----------



## Tinker-tude

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> All packed...
> 
> Watching the Finale to Rock of Love...I know I know, yuck, but I'm hooked, gotta see who wins!!



  Five more days!  Wish we were going with you.  Have a blast!


----------



## Tinker-tude

KStarfish82 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> 
> Morning Fletch!



Good Morning, and happy trip prepping to you.


----------



## tlinus

*Morning homies!!!

Who made the mess in my room???  

Have had some very full days here - doing my "chores" in the morning, helping out at fbean's class here and there and my nights are shot from now until October/November.    

All three beans are playing ball and that takes up most week nights. My weekend nights are for playing catch up on the shows we dvr.....so I am like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 right now.

Can you believe that we haven't even started baseball games and they are already having signups for football (thru the end of june)

I have 13 days until my Vegas trip and still don't have our childcare nailed down....  and it looks like we have to push our US/IOA vacation back AGAIN!!!!!!!!! Stupid stinking school trip that I already paid for and forgot about  

My Dad is having a quad bypass on Wednesday. He has a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery.......so that is another thing weighing on my mind.

Can anyone give me a few more hours in a day?? Please?? Don't need them for sleep (sleep is for chumps).....need them to Ketchup!!!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> tarheelmjfan: You ponder well my friend.
> If youse yins are interested ,I would love to show some photos of my hame .
> Give me a few days and I'll post.
> 
> Ps  ma hame is your hame,if youse ever reach my bonny shores the hoose is aye open.



    

Can't wait to see the pics.  Still hoping to make it to Scotland before I die.


----------



## RAPstar

tlinus said:


> *Morning homies!!!
> 
> Who made the mess in my room???
> 
> Have had some very full days here - doing my "chores" in the morning, helping out at fbean's class here and there and my nights are shot from now until October/November.
> 
> All three beans are playing ball and that takes up most week nights. My weekend nights are for playing catch up on the shows we dvr.....so I am like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now.
> 
> Can you believe that we haven't even started baseball games and they are already having signups for football (thru the end of june)
> 
> I have 13 days until my Vegas trip and still don't have our childcare nailed down....  and it looks like we have to push our US/IOA vacation back AGAIN!!!!!!!!! Stupid stinking school trip that I already paid for and forgot about
> 
> My Dad is having a quad bypass on Wednesday. He has a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery.......so that is another thing weighing on my mind.
> 
> Can anyone give me a few more hours in a day?? Please?? Don't need them for sleep (sleep is for chumps).....need them to Ketchup!!!!*



If I had 'em I'd throw 'em your way.   Hope everything works out with your dad.


----------



## Tinker-tude

tlinus said:


> *
> 
> My Dad is having a quad bypass on Wednesday. He has a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery.......so that is another thing weighing on my mind.
> 
> Can anyone give me a few more hours in a day?? Please?? Don't need them for sleep (sleep is for chumps).....need them to Ketchup!!!!*



Ouch, that 's a lot on your shoulders and on your mind.  Hope your dad gets through this okay.  The first year we had DVR technology here I used to feel obligated to watch everything we had set it up for.  Then one day, I just stopped caring.  We probably have two shows now that I MUST watch and the rest are just there if I have a chance.  

I used to say I needed a 36 hour day to get everything done, and my husband said I'd just overschedule that, too.  Why are we always SOOOOOOO busy?


----------



## keishashadow

st L - great pic, coming from the Queen of White Trash (i've got family stories that'd curl your hair); welcome to the club you look like you could pass that's what i keep telling my family, if we try hard we can almost appear normal 


tlinus said:


> *Morning homies!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *I have 13 days until my Vegas trip and still don't have our childcare nailed down.... and it looks like we have to push our US/IOA vacation back AGAIN!!!!!!!!! Stupid stinking school trip that I already paid for and forgot about  *
> 
> *My Dad is having a quad bypass on Wednesday. He has a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery.......so that is another thing weighing on my mind.*
> 
> *Can anyone give me a few more hours in a day?? Please?? Don't need them for sleep (sleep is for chumps).....need them to Ketchup!!!!*


 
eek on the childcare call in a marker!  bribes work well 

many wishes for your dad, must be giving you such heavy heart 

my cautiously optimistic recap of vet visit today (that i attribute to the positive vibe here-many thanks!)
back (with poochie ) from the vets. he doesn't think she has hip displaysia; thinking an auto immune disease (lupus?-who knew dogs got them?) 

she has a fever so vet gave her anti-inflamitories & pain pills instead of the steriods which don't mix with the fever? Said to call him Thursday if no improvement; then we'd have to look at MRI of spine/knees since an exray wouldn't show the problem.

i'm convinced the power of goodwill had an effect, keep it coming please!


----------



## RVGal

tlinus said:


> My Dad is having a quad bypass on Wednesday. He has a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery.......so that is another thing weighing on my mind.
> 
> Can anyone give me a few more hours in a day?? Please?? Don't need them for sleep (sleep is for chumps).....need them to Ketchup!!!![/B]



First off, I'm glad that your dad decided to have the surgery.  He wouldn't have had any chance without it.  So, 50/50 is better than nothing.  They gave us those odds when Carol had her emergency mastectomy, so I know how scary that is.  I'll be keeping you and your family in my prayers.   

Second, get your beans in a row woman!  If you don't get a bean watcher, you don't get QT with Daddy Bean.

Third, if you find those extra hours... SHARE!


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> my cautiously optimistic recap of vet visit today (that i attribute to the positive vibe here-many thanks!)
> back (with poochie ) from the vets. he doesn't think she has hip displaysia; thinking an auto immune disease (lupus?-who knew dogs got them?)
> 
> she has a fever so vet gave her anti-inflamitories & pain pills instead of the steriods which don't mix with the fever? Said to call him Thursday if no improvement; then we'd have to look at MRI of spine/knees since an exray wouldn't show the problem.
> 
> i'm convinced the power of goodwill had an effect, keep it coming please!



That's GREAT news Janet!  At least it is something they think they can treat.  As long as there is hope, we'll keep hoping!

My oldest sister's first dog (a nasty little Lhasa Apso) had epilepsy.  I guess there are lots of human ailments that they can have.


----------



## wwessing

tlinus said:


> Who made the mess in my room???


----------



## tlinus

janet - glad to hear that the doc is treating the pup - will keep up the good vibes for you


----------



## wwessing

ky07 said:


> *Ok here is your laugh for the night and here we are the white trah except I am the over weight one and the smoker and missing teeth   *




Hey Lawrence. . . we've got that #8 bag too.  It's been retired. . . so I'm sure dh will be looking for a new #88 bag!!  He's already whining cuz he doesn't have enough 88 t-shirts.


----------



## tlinus

Fletch - today is the end of the contest right??? 
so didja win????


----------



## ky07

wwessing said:


> Hey Lawrence. . . we've got that #8 bag too.  It's been retired. . . so I'm sure dh will be looking for a new #88 bag!!  He's already whining cuz he doesn't have enough 88 t-shirts.



*Yeah I have to retire mine too cause they busted the zipper on it last year when we came home  *


----------



## Motherfletcher

tlinus said:


> Fletch - today is the end of the contest right???
> so didja win????



Yes, I won!  Two of the guys haved refused to come over for the weigh in so I consider that a voluntary quit.  All 3 of my opponents are over 25 years younger than I.  I'm going to try to continue but not at the same rate.

I don't want to lose so much that I don't qualify as trailer trash for our "Troy Boy" though.


----------



## ky07

Motherfletcher said:


> Yes, I won!  Two of the guys haved refused to come over for the weigh in so I consider that a voluntary quit.  All 3 of my opponents are over 25 years younger than I.  I'm going to try to continue but not at the same rate.
> 
> I don't want to lose so much that I don't qualify as trailer trash for our "Troy Boy" though.


----------



## Motherfletcher

tlinus said:


> *
> My Dad is having a quad bypass on Wednesday. He has a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery.......so that is another thing weighing on my mind.
> *



Hang in there.  My dad had this surgery and the company I worked for in Palm Springs, Calif. wouldn't give me the time off to visit him so I quit.  I drove to where he was having surgery at a hospital in Iowa and everything turned out fine.  I was a mess the whole drive.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i found out the maybe probably dates for hhn............
> 
> i don't think i should post them here as it is not etched in stone.
> if dates change around, someone that reads what i have posted might be upset later if the dates change around.


this is a trip planning forum...ANY dates you post would probably help someone as long as you emphasized they are not firm, but a rumor  

Lawrence....thanks for posting a pic...not sure why it was supposed to be funny tho    You all look kinda sad...were you all coming home? 

Wendy....can't believe your trip is almost here.... where does the time go???  btw..did your DH's tan "even out"??  Did you both get a nice color?? 



mslclark said:


> I need a week off just to catch up on all my house cleaning.  Just got finished scrubbing bathrooms and mopping floors.



ppphhbbttt....Cleaning is overrated...it only gets dirty again.... 



			
				mslclark said:
			
		

> I've got 2 kids going to the prom this weekend - a first for us.  I think we've got everything ready except for picking up the tux and my DD wants her nails done this week.  Proms have changed from when I was in high school![/COLOR]



Woot!  More pix!  Proms can cost almost as much as the brides these days!  Hair, hair accessories, makeup, jewlery, shoes, dress, etc.... I feel for ya! 



macraven said:


> last one here locks up tonight.
> 
> hope to see brab, jodie, wendy, etc and the mia's in the morning.



You didn't tell us you'd be home late...we left it open for you.



the Dark Marauder said:


> I spent the day finishing up cookies with my dad and he entered everything in the fair for me while I was at work.
> 
> Apparently I missed some GOLD.



And you didn't bring cookies for us?  



macraven said:


> good morning everyone.........
> 
> came by a bit early as someone forgot to lock up the new joint last night.



if you would've told me you were coming home late, i woulda taken care of it for ya  



Motherfletcher said:


> I asked the kids if they wanted to go anyway.  My son said that he had better stay home and complete an assignment for one of his college classes.  That is too responsible for a kid not yet 20!



you should be proud of your son...    Looking forward to lotsa pix and review of Krustyland!




RVGal said:


> .... made me think of the Friends episode where Chandler was telling Monica that she gave the absolute worst massages in the world... and the way he made her feel better was by telling her that if there was an award for the worst massage ever, she would win.  They might even name the award after her.



I remember that epi   Loved it! 




tlinus said:


> *
> Who made the mess in my room???  *



uh...YOU did?  

We just did FALL soccer sign up too....   Wouldn't mind so much if they didn't wait till the week the season started in Sept to give us the schedule   I plan my work schedule for the rest of the year in July....




tlinus said:


> *I have 13 days until my Vegas trip and still don't have our childcare nailed down....  and it looks like we have to push our US/IOA vacation back AGAIN!!!!!!!!! Stupid stinking school trip that I already paid for and forgot about  *



I'm thinkin' maybe late June or early July would be a good time to push that trip back to  



tlinus said:


> *
> My Dad is having a quad bypass on Wednesday. He has a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery.......so that is another thing weighing on my mind.
> 
> Can anyone give me a few more hours in a day?? Please?? Don't need them for sleep (sleep is for chumps).....need them to Ketchup!!!!
> *



Like Tricia said, 50% is better than he had before....   that everything goes well and he makes a full, speedy recovery in plenty of time to still ''bug'' ya  

Oh...and i have an   for a beansitter for ya.... Call: 609-jod-iexx  ...I'm sure she'd be thrilled to help a homie out  

If I could give you more hours in the day, I guarantee you that you wouldn't be ketchupin with it...you'd be cleaning or dvr'in or something else.... 



Tinker-tude said:


> Can't wait to see the pics.  Still hoping to make it to Scotland before I die.



I'd love to see the pix too....never been to Scotland...dunno if i ever will make it  (I'm a sucker for pix....easy to read.... right mac & janet )



keishashadow said:


> my cautiously optimistic recap of vet visit today (that i attribute to the positive vibe here-many thanks!)
> back (with poochie ) from the vets. he doesn't think she has hip displaysia; thinking an auto immune disease (lupus?-who knew dogs got them?)
> 
> she has a fever so vet gave her anti-inflamitories & pain pills instead of the steriods which don't mix with the fever? Said to call him Thursday if no improvement; then we'd have to look at MRI of spine/knees since an exray wouldn't show the problem.
> 
> i'm convinced the power of goodwill had an effect, keep it coming please!



Janet...I was wishin' ya good thots for furry-friend   Glad the homie-dust is helping!!  At least the news wasn't as bad as you originally thot....hoping some meds can fix it!



Motherfletcher said:


> Yes, I won!



Congrats to you!!  DRINKS ARE ON FLETCH EVERYONE....

SEE YA AT THE PORCH OF INDECISION


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> this is a trip planning forum...ANY dates you post would probably help someone as long as you emphasized they are not firm, but a rumor
> 
> Lawrence....thanks for posting a pic...not sure why it was supposed to be funny tho    You all look kinda sad...were you all coming home?
> 
> Wendy....can't believe your trip is almost here.... where does the time go???  btw..did your DH's tan "even out"??  Did you both get a nice color??
> 
> 
> 
> ppphhbbttt....Cleaning is overrated...it only gets dirty again....
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!  More pix!  Proms can cost almost as much as the brides these days!  Hair, hair accessories, makeup, jewlery, shoes, dress, etc.... I feel for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't tell us you'd be home late...we left it open for you.
> 
> 
> 
> And you didn't bring cookies for us?
> 
> 
> 
> if you would've told me you were coming home late, i woulda taken care of it for ya
> 
> 
> 
> you should be proud of your son...    Looking forward to lotsa pix and review of Krustyland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that epi   Loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh...YOU did?
> 
> We just did FALL soccer sign up too....   Wouldn't mind so much if they didn't wait till the week the season started in Sept to give us the schedule   I plan my work schedule for the rest of the year in July....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinkin' maybe late June or early July would be a good time to push that trip back to
> 
> 
> 
> Like Tricia said, 50% is better than he had before....   that everything goes well and he makes a full, speedy recovery in plenty of time to still ''bug'' ya
> 
> Oh...and i have an   for a beansitter for ya.... Call: 609-jod-iexx  ...I'm sure she'd be thrilled to help a homie out
> 
> If I could give you more hours in the day, I guarantee you that you wouldn't be ketchupin with it...you'd be cleaning or dvr'in or something else....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see the pix too....never been to Scotland...dunno if i ever will make it  (I'm a sucker for pix....easy to read.... right mac & janet )
> 
> 
> 
> Janet...I was wishin' ya good thots for furry-friend   Glad the homie-dust is helping!!  At least the news wasn't as bad as you originally thot....hoping some meds can fix it!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you!!  DRINKS ARE ON FLETCH EVERYONE....
> 
> SEE YA AT THE PORCH OF INDECISION


*Yeah  we were sad that was us waiting on the town car service to take us to the airport in orlando and the reason I was laughing about it was when the guy posted about White trash he posted about over weight missing teeth and smoking which describes me but not my family and if you look close at the pic my cheeks look puffed out and that was because I had a broken tooth and holding ice water in my mouth to calm it down and not to mention a 2 hour flight home was not fun*


----------



## mslclark

tlinus said:


> *All three beans are playing ball and that takes up most week nights. My weekend nights are for playing catch up on the shows we dvr.....so I am like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now.
> 
> My Dad is having a quad bypass on Wednesday. He has a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery.......so that is another thing weighing on my mind.
> *


*

Know how you feel with three in sports at the same time - makes you koo-koo!  I hope things go well with your dad's surgery!




keishashadow said:



			my cautiously optimistic recap of vet visit today (that i attribute to the positive vibe here-many thanks!)
back (with poochie ) from the vets. he doesn't think she has hip displaysia; thinking an auto immune disease (lupus?-who knew dogs got them?) 

she has a fever so vet gave her anti-inflamitories & pain pills instead of the steriods which don't mix with the fever? Said to call him Thursday if no improvement; then we'd have to look at MRI of spine/knees since an exray wouldn't show the problem.

i'm convinced the power of goodwill had an effect, keep it coming please!

Click to expand...


Hope she gets better soon!!*


----------



## Metro West

Just checking in...how is everyone doing?


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!

4 more days of school!!!!!!!!!!!!




_800 posts......._


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> 4 more days of school!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _800 posts......._


----------



## RVGal

KStarfish82 said:


> _800 posts......._



   



Hey Todd.  I'm blah.  Cranky, tired, and blah.

Aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Hey Todd.  I'm blah.  Cranky, tired, and blah.
> 
> Aren't you glad you asked?


Always glad to hear from you Tricia. When are you guys coming down again? I can't remember squat any more.


----------



## RAPstar

afternoon all! just finished watching Muriel's Wedding. Very charmng movie....reminded me why I've been such a big fan of Toni Collette


----------



## damo

Motherfletcher said:


> What, does he allow himself about 4 minutes to get up and get ready a drive to school?  Mine does.



I'm just impressed that he knew his exam was today!!!

Please wake him early tomorrow.  He's got his engineering physics final.  Blech!!!!

Maybe you could say a few prayers too, he's pretty worried and stressed.


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> my cautiously optimistic recap of vet visit today (that i attribute to the positive vibe here-many thanks!)
> back (with poochie ) from the vets. he doesn't think she has hip displaysia; thinking an auto immune disease (lupus?-who knew dogs got them?)
> 
> she has a fever so vet gave her anti-inflamitories & pain pills instead of the steriods which don't mix with the fever? Said to call him Thursday if no improvement; then we'd have to look at MRI of spine/knees since an exray wouldn't show the problem.
> 
> i'm convinced the power of goodwill had an effect, keep it coming please!



When our first cocker spaniel was about 10, he got pemphigus which is an auto-immune disease where the body rejects your skin.  It was not pretty.  We almost lost him but thanks to good the good old steroid, prednizone, he lived another 5 years.  

Many auto-immune diseases are quite treatable if you catch them before they do too much damage.


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> Always glad to hear from you Tricia. When are you guys coming down again? I can't remember squat any more.



We arrive October 19th and are staying for 5 night.  The plan is to do MNSSHP one night.

Some plan, huh?  Have I over-thought it?   

Seriously, I haven't worked out any details as to which park on what day or any of that stuff.



RAPstar said:


> afternoon all! just finished watching Muriel's Wedding. Very charmng movie....reminded me why I've been such a big fan of Toni Collette



I love, LOVE that movie.  Haven't seen it in years, but I managed a video store when that first was released and I watched it tons.


----------



## scotlass

RAPstar said:


> afternoon all! just finished watching Muriel's Wedding. Very charmng movie....reminded me why I've been such a big fan of Toni Collette



Best sound track to a movie.......ever !!!


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> We arrive October 19th and are staying for 5 night.  The plan is to do MNSSHP one night.
> 
> Some plan, huh?  Have I over-thought it?
> 
> Seriously, I haven't worked out any details as to which park on what day or any of that stuff.


You ARE doing HHN one night...right?


----------



## macraven

snap......i have not been recieving my email notifications for the threads again..........

so i decided to stop by and see what was up.






KStarfish82 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> 4 more days of school!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _800 posts......._




congrats on 800...

the rate you are going you might hit 1000 by the time you have the wedding







Metro West said:


> You ARE doing HHN one night...right?






i'm waiting to see her response ........... 


todd, think about it, what would she do with her kidlettes if she went to hhn?

i don't think she would do that solo like i have been doing over the years.
now i found you and the homies, i have play partners for hhn......


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i'm waiting to see her response ...........
> 
> todd, think about it, what would she do with her kidlettes if she went to hhn?
> 
> i don't think she would do that solo like i have been doing over the years.
> now i found you and the homies, i have play partners for hhn......


I would be more than happy to escort her one night...hey...I wonder if I could _invent_ a job to escort people through HHN?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Hey peeps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




   Just stopping by to say hi.   I joined Tour Guide Mike today to start planning our WDW trip.    I may never see the light of day again.       I was quickly reminded  why we love UO so much.    No obsessive planning!!!   I do like to plan where we're going to eat dinner.    At UO, that's easy!   At WDW, I have to decide on a park, before I can even do that.      Back to burying my head in the computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I'll try to make it back later. *


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stopping by to say hi.   I joined Tour Guide Mike today to start planning our WDW trip.    I may never see the light of day again.       I was quickly reminded  why we love UO so much.    No obsessive planning!!!   I do like to plan where we're going to eat dinner.    At UO, that's easy!   At WDW, I have to decide on a park, before I can even do that.      Back to burying my head in the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to make it back later. *


Good luck!


----------



## KStarfish82

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stopping by to say hi.   I joined Tour Guide Mike today to start planning our WDW trip.    I may never see the light of day again.       I was quickly reminded  why we love UO so much.    No obsessive planning!!!   I do like to plan where we're going to eat dinner.    At UO, that's easy!   At WDW, I have to decide on a park, before I can even do that.      Back to burying my head in the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to make it back later. *



Hi THF!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I would be more than happy to escort her one night...hey...I wonder if I could _invent_ a job to escort people through HHN?




you two would have a great time!!!
i hope she takes you up on it.


so now you want to get into the escort business............. 




tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stopping by to say hi.   I joined Tour Guide Mike today to start planning our WDW trip.    I may never see the light of day again.       I was quickly reminded  why we love UO so much.    No obsessive planning!!!   I do like to plan where we're going to eat dinner.    At UO, that's easy!   At WDW, I have to decide on a park, before I can even do that.      Back to burying my head in the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to make it back later. *




hi there homie.
i bought the tgm 2 years in a row back in 05-6.
i resubscribed to it again for this trip in oct.

i know the details and what is given out to the subscribers, but i took it for a couple of reasons.

one is for the chat threads.  find out who is going when i am and do a meet for mnsshp.
the other is for changes that come up for rehabs and closing at the last minute.

is this your first time with tgm?
i hope you like it.
many enjoy what he has to offer.

i think touring guide is great also for those that need to plan ahead.

i plan my uo trips on what to do and when.
most of the fun of planning the trip is prior to the trip for me.


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> You ARE doing HHN one night...right?



I don't like to be scared.  In fact, I hate being scared.  Brad had to learn that the hard way.  The last scary movie I went to see was when I was in high school and too young & stupid to admit that I didn't want to go.

Even if babysitting wasn't an issue, which it probably would be, I don't think there is any way in hades you would catch me at HHN.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... hope everyone had a good Monday ... going to ketchup ...


----------



## coastermom

Tracie We will keep your Dad in our thoughts . 

I can't remember too much but my day at work was intresting . I was with a little boy in 2nd grade . Nice kid but he couldn't keep his hands out of his sweat pants . All day long . I must be missing something not being a man . I think i need a built in toy to play with ALL DAY. It was really disturbing after some time   . Teacher  says it is everyday . Now I know why I only sub at this . 

My DD is still doing well at bowling and of caurse now we will start baseball with my DS so our lives will be even more crazy then they were before . 

Some one had to say Ice cream when I was reading through and now there goes a DIET RUNIED .   I just had my peanut butter cup icecream  Yummy. 

Ok so it is only Monday and Friday is sooo far off . Lori I hope the trip goes well for you . EVERYONE is going to WDW next week . We have kids in school leaving early this week to get down there . We are going to miss the opening of the Simpsons at USF our trip is the 30th to the 4th . Maybe we will catch a soft opening day ... I Hope . 


Off to bed now  I am so tired and have LOTS of  and cleaning to do maybe Tuesday if there is no  work for me . 

Night Night


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> I don't like to be scared.  In fact, I hate being scared.  Brad had to learn that the hard way.  The last scary movie I went to see was when I was in high school and too young & stupid to admit that I didn't want to go.
> 
> Even if babysitting wasn't an issue, which it probably would be, I don't think there is any way in hades you would catch me at HHN.


Ah OK...thought I would ask as I didn't know your plans. Plus...I get to keep both arms since you won't be pulling one off.


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> Ah OK...thought I would ask as I didn't know your plans. Plus...I get to keep both arms since you won't be pulling one off.



Oh, you would probably wind up carrying me out... and I'm not a little thing.   

It would be great if we could find a way to meet up.  Maybe when I actually have plans, we can see if anything would work for your schedule.


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies  *


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> you two would have a great time!!!
> i hope she takes you up on it.
> 
> 
> so now you want to get into the escort business.............


  



RVGal said:


> Oh, you would probably wind up carrying me out... and I'm not a little thing.
> 
> It would be great if we could find a way to meet up.  Maybe when I actually have plans, we can see if anything would work for your schedule.


Sure...my Disney pass is paid for another year...$345.00 for the renewal but I digress. I could come down after work one night or maybe take a 1/2 day or something. Are you staying onsite?


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> Sure...my Disney pass is paid for another year...$345.00 for the renewal but I digress. I could come down after work one night or maybe take a 1/2 day or something. Are you staying onsite?



Yes, we're booked at AS Movies right now... unless I switch to Pop Century.  The thrill for the boys made me pick Movies, but I keep thinking about how convenient that unshared bus was from Pop Century.

Decisions, decisions.

Janet is going to be there around the same time.  And Tammy, if she ever makes her plans.  Maybe there will be a time when all our schedules will work.  If not, we'll still figure something out.


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Yes, we're booked at AS Movies right now... unless I switch to Pop Century.  The thrill for the boys made me pick Movies, but I keep thinking about how convenient that unshared bus was from Pop Century.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Janet is going to be there around the same time.  And Tammy, if she ever makes her plans.  Maybe there will be a time when all our schedules will work.  If not, we'll still figure something out.


I stayed at the AS Sports in 1997...my last trip down before moving here...the rooms were small but since it was just two of us it worked out. 

That would be cool if we all could meet up down there somewhere.


----------



## RVGal

I've got to put the boys to bed.  They are bouncing on the couch.  This should be fun.   

Nite.


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ... hope everyone had a good Monday ... going to ketchup ...


Hi Bonny...nite Bonny!  



ky07 said:


> *Good evening homies  *


Evening Lawrence...nite Lawrence.







RVGal said:


> I've got to put the boys to bed.  They are bouncing on the couch.  This should be fun.
> 
> Nite.


Nite Tricia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good nite Mac, Brab, Mary, Katie, Patty, Rose, Penny, Sharon and whoever else I missed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good nite!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

What did I miss today?


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Hi Bonny...nite Bonny!
> 
> Evening Lawrence...nite Lawrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nite Tricia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good nite Mac, Brab, Mary, Katie, Patty, Rose, Penny, Sharon and whoever else I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good nite!



*Night Todd*


----------



## t-and-a

Metro West said:


> Hi Bonny...nite Bonny!
> 
> Evening Lawrence...nite Lawrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nite Tricia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good nite Mac, Brab, Mary, Katie, Patty, Rose, Penny, Sharon and whoever else I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good nite!


ME ...you missed ME 
Hey Homies!
I haven't had a lot of time, but I have been reading. 
*Tracie*, I hope everything turns out good for your dad and I hope your bean sitting gets settled for your trip!


----------



## tlinus

Metro West said:


> Hi Bonny...nite Bonny!
> 
> Evening Lawrence...nite Lawrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nite Tricia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good nite Mac, Brab, Mary, Katie, Patty, Rose, Penny, Sharon and whoever else I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good nite!




night Todd - you missed me....but who's keeping track?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

t-and-a said:


> ME ...you missed ME
> Hey Homies!
> I haven't had a lot of time, but I have been reading.
> *Tracie*, I hope everything turns out good for your dad and I hope your bean sitting gets settled for your trip!


Who are you again?  

 

It can be hard to keep up with all the chattery.

Somone tried to break into my house it seems. The bathroom window was busted, but there was nothing taken or anything. The dogs must've scared them.


----------



## t-and-a

the Dark Marauder said:


> Who are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> It can be hard to keep up with all the chattery.
> 
> Somone tried to break into my house it seems. The bathroom window was busted, but there was nothing taken or anything. The dogs must've scared them.



Oh my! That's scary DM! I'm glad they didn't take anything! My overprotective mother has been talking about how many bad things happen in Florida.....she always worries about something when we go on vacation. (Remember I'm grown with a 14 year old and an almost 11 year old). The last time we went to Florida, she was worried about the alligators getting us.....I told her I didn't think we would have one knocking on our hotel door.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

tlinus said:


> *My Dad is having a quad bypass on Wednesday. He has a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery.......so that is another thing weighing on my mind*


I'll be keeping both your family and your Dad in my thoughts 



keishashadow said:


> my cautiously optimistic recap of vet visit today (that i attribute to the positive vibe here-many thanks!)
> back (with poochie ) from the vets. he doesn't think she has hip displaysia; thinking an auto immune disease (lupus?-who knew dogs got them?)
> 
> she has a fever so vet gave her anti-inflamitories & pain pills instead of the steriods which don't mix with the fever? Said to call him Thursday if no improvement; then we'd have to look at MRI of spine/knees since an exray wouldn't show the problem.
> 
> i'm convinced the power of goodwill had an effect, keep it coming please!


Sending more good thoughts your way too 



RAPstar said:


> afternoon all! just finished watching Muriel's Wedding. Very charmng movie....reminded me why I've been such a big fan of Toni Collette


You can be our resident movie reviewer 



RVGal said:


> We arrive October 19th and are staying for 5 night.  The plan is to do MNSSHP one night.


We'll just miss you as we fly home on the 20th




RVGal said:


> Yes, we're booked at AS Movies right now... unless I switch to Pop Century.  The thrill for the boys made me pick Movies, but I keep thinking about how convenient that unshared bus was from Pop Century.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.



We usually stay at Pop   ... the only complaint I have is the Pop bus stops seem to always be the farthest away at the parks


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

the Dark Marauder said:


> Somone tried to break into my house it seems. The bathroom window was busted, but there was nothing taken or anything. The dogs must've scared them.


Thanks goodness!!  ... what type of dogs do you have??


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> my cautiously optimistic recap of vet visit today (that i attribute to the positive vibe here-many thanks!)
> back (with poochie ) from the vets. he doesn't think she has hip displaysia; thinking an auto immune disease (lupus?-who knew dogs got them?)




My older dog probably has medicinally induced canine lupus.  Since there isn't a definitive test for it, that's their best guess.  He has cuts on his nose that never really heal.  As soon as they start to, his nose dries up again and he has bloody little splits on his nose.  Since that is the only problem he seems to have, I haven't put him on steroids yet.  Diet seems to be working for him so far.




> she has a fever so vet gave her anti-inflamitories & pain pills instead of the steriods which don't mix with the fever? Said to call him Thursday if no improvement; then we'd have to look at MRI of spine/knees since an exray wouldn't show the problem.
> 
> i'm convinced the power of goodwill had an effect, keep it coming please!




I hope she starts feeling better soon.  What a scare that must have been for you!  I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers.





Metro West said:


> Just checking in...how is everyone doing?




Good, but now you've gone to bed.  See ya tomorrow!





the Dark Marauder said:


> What did I miss today?




Dunno, I seem to have missed most of it, too.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Thanks goodness!!  ... what type of dogs do you have??


I have a wire haired terrier mutt. He's normally penned up with the other 3 male pomeranians. The female pom was out and about and must've run up to the door and barked.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Metro West said:


> Hi Bonny...nite Bonny!
> 
> Evening Lawrence...nite Lawrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nite Tricia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good nite Mac, Brab, Mary, Katie, Patty, Rose, Penny, Sharon and whoever else I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good nite!



Yay, I wasn't forgotten!! Now, I'm officially part of the homies... 



coastermom said:


> Tracie We will keep your Dad in our thoughts .
> 
> I can't remember too much but my day at work was intresting . I was with a little boy in 2nd grade . Nice kid but he couldn't keep his hands out of his sweat pants . All day long . I must be missing something not being a man . I think i need a built in toy to play with ALL DAY. It was really disturbing after some time   . Teacher  says it is everyday . Now I know why I only sub at this .
> 
> Night Night



Welcome to teaching!!  On the younger level, you have to deal with snotty noses and pocket pool.  On the high school level, you have to deal with attitudes and pulling girls away from one another to avoid a fight...yes, welcome to my Monday!

DM: It's good to hear that you're ok after last night!  Those dogs deserve a reward!  

Tracie: Best wishes to your dad and your family!!!  

Keisha: Good to hear better news regarding your pup!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have a wire haired terrier mutt. He's normally penned up with the other 3 male pomeranians. The female pom was out and about and must've run up to the door and barked.


Glad to hear they scared whoever it was away 


... betcha don't go through as much dog food as we do though - with our 3 (2 shepherds and a shepherd/husky cross)


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> What did I miss today?



well, locally the police shot and killed the cougar/mountain lion in the north side of chicago.  it was living in the state park near our house for the past 6 months....
other than that, nothing much



the Dark Marauder said:


> Who are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> It can be hard to keep up with all the chattery.
> 
> Somone tried to break into my house it seems. The bathroom window was busted, but there was nothing taken or anything. The dogs must've scared them.



i thought you had little dogs.  i guess they bark loud though.
that is upsetting to find out someone tried to break in.

i hope that person gets bit on the butt by a rattlesnake


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies and hope everyone had a better day than me cause the dag gone car wouldn't start today and they took it back to the shop and I know one thing I am not paying anymore this time due to they should have fixed it right the first time but anywho sweet dreams all  *


----------



## macraven

stL, that is awful.
you paid to have the car fixed and now it doesn't

mummy dust to you.........


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Hi everyone. I found ya. I hope you left a little room for me. If not, I guess I'll have to share with someone. 

*Tracie,* my prayers for your father.

*DM*, thank goodness your OK.

I'm tired now after ketchup. Wow, 20 pages...
I have no more sas left. Night,night.


----------



## macraven

blueeyesrnc said:


> Hi everyone. I found ya. I hope you left a little room for me. If not, I guess I'll have to share with someone.
> 
> *Tracie,* my prayers for your father.
> 
> *DM*, thank goodness your OK.
> 
> I'm tired now after ketchup. Wow, 20 pages...
> I have no more sas left. Night,night.





so glad you found us.

i left the key under the welcome mat with the link at the old joint.


don't worry about getting a little room in the new joint

all the rooms are 1000 sq feet.

so good to see you again.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

macraven said:


> so glad you found us.
> 
> i left the key under the welcome mat with the link at the old joint.
> 
> 
> don't worry about getting a little room in the new joint
> 
> all the rooms are 1000 sq feet.
> 
> so good to see you again.



Thanks Mac.   Let's jaw it up tomorrow. Night.


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. i had a nice nap today from like 2/3 til 7, then had mom's meatloaf, and then a blizzard while watching Medium. I love me some Patricia Arquette!!!


----------



## loribell

Okay I am back from the missing. Did you guys realize I was gone???? Anyway internet went out Saturday afternoon and came back just as I was leaving today for a baseball game. I wanted to say hi and put a reminder in that I need to go back to page 4 to ketchup. Will try to do that tomorrow. 

Later!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> evening all. i had a nice nap today from like 2/3 til 7, then had mom's meatloaf, and then a blizzard while watching Medium. I love me some Patricia Arquette!!!



I'll take her brother ...  http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2680600010068912643KrQpch


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Hey Todd.  I'm blah.  Cranky, tired, and blah.
> 
> Aren't you glad you asked?



trade ya?  



macraven said:


> snap......i have not been recieving my email notifications for the threads again..........



me either  



Metro West said:


> I wonder if I could _invent_ a job to escort people through HHN?



A DIS escort service  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stopping by to say hi.   I joined Tour Guide Mike today to start planning our WDW trip.    *



Hasn't it been awhile since you planned a trip? I'm glad you have a "project" now....



t-and-a said:


> I *haven't had a lot of time*, but I have been reading.



Oh...so that's YOU in the boat with me....good!  I wuz wonderin who you wuz.......  



the Dark Marauder said:


> Somone tried to break into my house it seems. The bathroom window was busted, but there was nothing taken or anything. The dogs must've scared them.



DM...AGAIN?   That's twice now...but, granted, you don't live in the same place anymore....maybe they are following you.....  



t-and-a said:


> The last time we went to Florida, she was worried about the alligators getting us.....I told her I didn't think we would have one knocking on our hotel door.



 



the Dark Marauder said:


> I have a wire haired terrier mutt. *He's* normally penned up with *the other 3 male *pomeranians. *The female *pom was out and about and must've *run up to the door and barked*.



ALWAYS the woman takin care of you lazy guys....  



macraven said:


> well, locally the police shot and killed the cougar/mountain lion in the north side of chicago.  it was living in the state park near our house for the past 6 months....
> other than that, nothing much



seriously mac??  didn't hear that one?? 



			
				macraven said:
			
		

> i hope that person gets bit on the butt by a rattlesnake



 you're evil  



blueeyesrnc said:


> Hi everyone. I found ya. I hope you left a little room for me. If not, I guess I'll have to share with someone.



There's room.... Katie & Patty can move back into bunks 





Okay y'all...that does it for my ketchupin tonite....gonna see if I can book excursions yet....._should _be able to....but, who knows?  

Exhausting day....hittin' the hay early....MAC!!  Lock up...wouldya??  I assume you'll be home cuz I didn't get a note from ya when I got home  

Nite all!


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Okay I am back from themising. Did you guys realize I was gone???? Anyway internet went out Saturday afternoon and came back just as I was leaving today for a baseball game. I wanted to say hi and put a reminder in that I need to go back to page 4 to ketchup. Will try to do that tomorrow.
> 
> Later!



Hi. Bye. & Nite!


----------



## macraven

hurry and go back and ketchup lori.


let me know what we talked about.
i already forgot except for the fact st L car is dead again.



hi there andy.......i make good meatloaf also


speaking of meatloaf, have you seen the commercial with him, son and wife...so kewl.
i   meatloaf.

he made 2 albums and was a hit.
well he was a hit after the first album.........


----------



## t-and-a

Hey Barb! Nite Barb! Long time no see!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Hi. Bye. & Nite!



come back tomorrow.




bonny, i just saw you up there.


i'm off to watch forensic files.

bbl


oh and lori, i remembered you were not here.
glad you are back


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> speaking of meatloaf, have you seen the commercial with him, son and wife...so kewl.
> i   meatloaf.
> 
> he made 2 albums and was a hit.
> well he was a hit after the first album.........


I haven't seen that, but every time someone on here says "let me sleep on it" I get _Paradise by the Dashboard Light _stuck in my head!


----------



## macraven

i'm off to watch tv.


locking up the joint now.

i figure if the homies haven't come in by now, they're sleeping over at a friends tonight.


sweet sleep all


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Night Mac


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'll take her brother ...  http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2680600010068912643KrQpch



Lucky!!!! We're was that at??

nevermind, he says after actually reading the page that's linked


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Lucky!!!! We're was that at??
> 
> nevermind, he says after actually reading the page that's linked



He had actually walked by me a few times before I actually realized who he was      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... we hadn't seen him during the festivities during the day but had "heard" he was there somewhere 

My favorite celeb meeting that day was Betsy Palmer - she is genuinely the sweetest person you could ever meet.  We asked if we could take a couple pictures with her after signing an autograph and she was so excited we asked ... she hugged and squeezed both my hubby and I so hard and then thanked us for taking the pictures with her ... 


Feel free to browse our other pictures too  





...anyway heading off to bed ... sweet dreams


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> He had actually walked by me a few times before I actually realized who he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... we hadn't seen him during the festivities during the day but had "heard" he was there somewhere
> 
> My favorite celeb meeting that day was Betsy Palmer - she is genuinely the sweetest person you could ever meet.  We asked if we could take a couple pictures with her after signing an autograph and she was so excited we asked ... she hugged and squeezed both my hubby and I so hard and then thanked us for taking the pictures with her ...
> 
> 
> Feel free to browse our other pictures too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyway heading off to bed ... sweet dreams



Who's Betsy Palmer? You met Robert Englund....and Daniele Harris!! I speaketh to you no more!!  lol night, bonny!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*TAX DAY MORNING!*


----------



## Motherfletcher

damo said:


> Please wake him early tomorrow.  He's got his engineering physics final.  Blech!!!!
> 
> Maybe you could say a few prayers too, he's pretty worried and stressed.



The bad news is the final like the PE exam sucks!  The good news is you'll never use what you are learning again!  Good luck to him on the journey.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## t-and-a

MORNIN' HOMIES!!!!


----------



## RVGal

Morning!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies *


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all!!!

  if you get money back today!!!

  if you owe money today!!

We are half way thru APRIL....bring on MAY!!!  


Guess Jennifer will be back.....today she gets to crawl out from under the pile of papers..... 

We are off to the doctor this morning....Bubba needs looked at.  He's fine, just don't want him worse, and want to know how to prevent this....again.....

Oh...and please 'pause' the world..... ugh.... 

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

bubba's mom said:


> There's room.... Katie & Patty can move back into bunks




No, Katie's on my couch!!  Oh wait, isn't there a lovely waterbed in the house that is quite large for just one person...oh Katie!!!  

Anyway, Good morning to all of the homies!!  Happy Tuesday...if there is such a thing!


----------



## coastermom

HAPPY TAX DAY .... I THINK ?? 


Ok off to look for that bathing suit again ... anyone know where to buy a giant bag to just throw over me ??  

I hope I find something other wise the HRH will have one sad camper by the pool . 

Ok gotta run and clean , go to the bank and then go to the mall for my DH and DS they both need some new spring stuff.


----------



## macraven

morning homies.


patty, stand up for your rights.
make sis give you the big room in her new house.


brab, fingers crossed, good wishes and thoughts and prayers for the house of bubba today.



going to curves soon.
i turned down a job today.
mr mac said he would pay me to take off work and do curves.
and then clean the dump up here.

sounds like a plan


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> HAPPY TAX DAY .... I THINK ??
> 
> 
> Ok off to look for that bathing suit again ... anyone know where to buy a giant bag to just throw over me ??
> 
> I hope I find something other wise the HRH will have one sad camper by the pool .
> 
> Ok gotta run and clean , go to the bank and then go to the mall for my DH and DS they both need some new spring stuff.






wear spandex.
i'm told its the in thing now.


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies - 

Taking a moment fer myself......and you all of course  

Barb - hope Bman is ok....let us know  

mac - I would take that deal in a heartbeat


----------



## coastermom

Now Mac I don't want to be a target of Troys now do I . Spandex is only for walking around the parks in     ...At least that is what us White Trash folks like to walk around in . I will wear it to WDW this summer though as I walk around Magic Kingdom.      Sorry I could not help myself ...  

Ok OFF TO THE MALL !!!!

BBL  

Hope everyone with the sickies and doctors gets better here is a  BIG HUG .


----------



## keishashadow

Motherfletcher said:


> Yes, I won! Two of the guys haved refused to come over for the weigh in so I consider that a voluntary quit. All 3 of my opponents are over 25 years younger than I. I'm going to try to continue but not at the same rate.
> 
> I don't want to lose so much that I don't qualify as trailer trash for our "Troy Boy" though.


absolutely fantastic, you should be so proud 


damo said:


> When our first cocker spaniel was about 10, he got pemphigus which is an auto-immune disease where the body rejects your skin. It was not pretty. We almost lost him but thanks to good the good old steroid, prednizone, he lived another 5 years.
> 
> Many auto-immune diseases are quite treatable if you catch them before they do too much damage.


 
waiting for vet to return call, as tammy said; not sure if they can do an absolute diagnosis or where we go from here 

good news is within a few hours she was standing for a bit (on 3 legs) and today looks nearly the same as she was Saturday before she couldn't move @ all ...a bit of a 3 legged favoring thing going on...still so much better than i had imagined-never thought she'd manage w/o surgery-dr is a miracle worker thus far 



Metro West said:


> I would be more than happy to escort her one night...hey...I wonder if I could _invent_ a job to escort people through HHN?


works for me, i'll do referalls - gratis 



RVGal said:


> Yes, we're booked at AS Movies right now... unless I switch to Pop Century. The thrill for the boys made me pick Movies, but I keep thinking about how convenient that unshared bus was from Pop Century.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Janet is going to be there around the same time. And Tammy, if she ever makes her plans. Maybe there will be a time when all our schedules will work. If not, we'll still figure something out.


yep, homies in the hood - Todd; lock the doors  

hope we all get to meet up, i won't have plans finalized until U releases their dates...they are messing with my DP plans something fierce. May just forego the plan wonder if that is their strategy to syphon fans off. I keep thinking they should comply with the release dates of the mouse; could be effective for them in the long run . Although i'm not sure how many out-of-towners go both ways (for lack of a better turn)



t-and-a said:


> Oh my! That's scary DM! I'm glad they didn't take anything! *My overprotective mother has been talking about how* *many bad things happen in Florida*.....she always worries about something when we go on vacation. (Remember I'm grown with a 14 year old and an almost 11 year old). The last time we went to Florida, she was worried about the alligators getting us.....I told her I didn't think we would have one knocking on our hotel door.


 I always thought my mom was a pia with her sim thoughts, now that my youngest is heading out in 9 sleeps (without me) i'm stressing myself - course he's only 14



the Dark Marauder said:


> I have a wire haired terrier mutt. He's normally penned up with the other 3 male pomeranians. The female pom was out and about and must've run up to the door and barked.


lots of fur babies ; i think i need to be penned up lol



macraven said:


> hurry and go back and ketchup lori.
> 
> 
> let me know what we talked about.
> i already forgot except for the fact st L car is dead again.
> 
> 
> 
> hi there andy.......i make good meatloaf also
> 
> 
> *speaking of meatloaf, have you seen the commercial with him, son and wife...so kewl.*
> *i  meatloaf.*
> 
> he made 2 albums and was a hit.
> well he was a hit after the first album.........


meatloaf is THE MAN jr looks just like him



Motherfletcher said:


> *TAX DAY MORNING!*


 
yep, mine have been submitted since end of January...

i've got a desk full of ones that made their annual last day appearance in my mailbox family (DSs), their friends, people walking by on the street wondering what to do with their taxes... 

i'm courting all the karma i can muster; so i'm plowing thru them...guess the threats i make every year aren't taken seriously 



bubba's mom said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> if you get money back today!!!
> 
> if you owe money today!!
> 
> We are half way thru APRIL....bring on MAY!!!
> 
> 
> *Guess Jennifer will be back.....today she gets to crawl out from under the pile of papers..... *
> 
> We are off to the doctor this morning....Bubba needs looked at. He's fine, just don't want him worse, and want to know how to prevent this....again.....
> 
> Oh...and please 'pause' the world..... ugh....
> 
> Have a good day everyone!!


i miss jennifer - wonder if she knows the pirates are on a 4 game winning streak...we fans don't get to say that often; usually out of it by now 

PS pens rocked the house 

barb hope mr bubba is rockin again soon too


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> We are off to the doctor this morning....Bubba needs looked at.  He's fine, just don't want him worse, and want to know how to prevent this....again.....



I hope you get some answers and solutions from the doctor.   



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Anyway, Good morning to all of the homies!!  Happy Tuesday...if there is such a thing!



And a Happy Tuesday to you too!  



coastermom said:


> Ok off to look for that bathing suit again ... anyone know where to buy a giant bag to just throw over me ??



Here ya go... 







macraven said:


> going to curves soon.
> i turned down a job today.
> mr mac said he would pay me to take off work and do curves.
> and then clean the dump up here.
> 
> sounds like a plan



Would Mr Mac pay me to go to Curves?    



tlinus said:


> Taking a moment fer myself......and you all of course



 



keishashadow said:


> good news is within a few hours she was standing for a bit (on 3 legs) and today looks nearly the same as she was Saturday before she couldn't move @ all ...a bit of a 3 legged favoring thing going on...still so much better than i had imagined-never thought she'd manage w/o surgery-dr is a miracle worker thus far
> 
> hope we all get to meet up, i won't have plans finalized until U releases their dates...they are messing with my DP plans something fierce. May just forego the plan wonder if that is their strategy to syphon fans off. I keep thinking they should comply with the release dates of the mouse; could be effective for them in the long run . Although i'm not sure how many out-of-towners go both ways (for lack of a better turn)



Great news about the pup, Janet!

And, yes, I hope that we can all meet.  Party at Todd's house!


----------



## keishashadow

i'll bring the landshark 

tricia - have you thought about the kid-swap in the parks-not sure if U has it or not (no, don't even say it i told my DS years ago they were swapping kids @ WDW he looked stricken)


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Okay peeps, I have a "what would you do" for you.     We're planning to go to WDW in Oct., when Kenny has a long weekend off from school.    If he & his gf are still together, we'll probably take her.    She's lived in FL for 12 yrs. or so & has only been to the MK once & never been to the other parks.    How sad is that?
> 
> We'll purchase FL Res. Seasonal Passes either way.    We plan to only get one room & put Kenny on a cot, if she goes.     One room means we can keep a better eye on them.    So here's the options we've come up with.    Feel free to offer alternatives to consider.
> 
> 1- Stay at the Dolphin, & purchase a DDE card.
> 2- Try to purchase points from a DVC member & purchase DDP.
> 3- Book through WDW & purchase the DDP.
> 
> The problem I have with option 3 is we'd like to stay in an Epcot resort, so Kenneth & I can spend more time at the F&W festival, & they can walk to both Epcot & MGM to ride more rides.      I'd rather not spend $350 + a night, especially now that the BW is only rated 3 diamonds on AAA.    The YC/BC are still rated 4 diamond, but it's still a lot of money, especially when we won't be using Stormalong Bay.
> 
> Those of you who've known me for awhile, know that dining is priority #1 for our vacations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to sit down & try to figure out whether we'd do better with the DDP or DDE, but I'm just not motivated to do that at the moment.
> 
> Your input will be very much appreciated.    We need to book soon, so I can make our ADRs.  *



Okay I see Janet has told you that rooms with DVC will be next to impossible. I think your best option of those is the Dolphin. I also prefer the dde over the ddp now.You better get busy! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *In NC, it was mostly a money racket.   They didn't check your car thoroughly enough to actually find anything wrong.    The emissions test they used to do here & in VA were even worse. *



Same here. Then it got to the point mechanics weren't willing to do it because it wasn't worth their time for the little pay they got. 



Sharon G said:


> [
> Enjoy it while you can, my baby is turning 18 this weekend.....an d it's the first time I have not made him a birthday cake, his girlfriend wanted to make him one....



Happy birthday to James! Stinkin girl needs to back away! 



RAPstar said:


> no.......its hollow, maybe that has something to do with it? or it could be all his furniture inside. he dates a squirrel too...........y do i know all of this?



  



the Dark Marauder said:


> I won't be in the state. *points to second ticker*



But I will be! 



bubba's mom said:


> Hey y'all....what a day!!!  After I left for work this morning, I was home a total of 10 minutes before we left the house again.  Went to dinner and the Reading Royals 2nd playoff game...what an exciting game!!  We were down 3-0 starting the 3rd period, scored right away...then not even 5 minutes later, then again and then toward the end of the period to tie it up and force OT.  Not only did they score the game winning goal within the first two minutes of OT....they did it SHORTHANDED!!!    Great night....great game, great friends....




  Way to go Bubba's team! 



> You bet!!  Hoping to get 'moved in' tomorrow....(but, I have a busy, full packed day Sunday, so, don't hold me to it).



   Me first!


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Our current plan is to drive more than halfway on the 18th, then we'll arrive at a decent time on the 19th.  We will be doing MNSSHP one night, but we don't know which night for sure yet.  We have to be careful with our planning because being overly tired lowers Joshua's seizure threshold.  We may do it our first night or we may save it for later.  We might try for a character meal, but I don't know that we will try for a breakfast.  Lunch might be better for us with the wanted to let the boys sleep thing.  Anyway, I hope we can work something out so that we can at least cross paths somehow!



Lunch at Crystal Palace is great, one of our favorites. There is also that lunch at Hollywood & Vine with the Little Einstein characters. 

Or you can do a late breakfast. We do breakfast at Ohana with Lilo, Stitch & Mickey and schedule it for about 10. Love it! The boys probably would too. 




macraven said:


> *wdwgypsy*
> 
> the newest homie with a question.



Welcome wdwgypsy! 



> i can say that my cat did that once and i took her in the emergency vet hospital.  they said her problem was she was dehydrated.  when she could get up, she dragged her hind legs.....thought she had a stroke but just dehydration.
> 
> it is scary when our pets aren't feeling good and we can't figure out what it is.



We had a lab a few years ago that started having trouble using his back legs. He would go through times that he was fine then just drag them behind him. Took him to the vet put him on steroids and nothing helped. The vet was recommending we put him down. I mentioned it at work and one of the girls asked if we feed him table scraps. She said red meat especially will build up fatty deposits on the back bone and cause that problem. We stopped feeding him table food and he was fine in days and never had the problem again. Can't believe the vet wanted us to put him down. 

So if any of you are feeding them table scraps put them on a strict diet and see if it will help. Janet I hope your puppy is okay. 



RVGal said:


> Ummm... yeah... this is the "proper" board to visit the "correct" thread to "discuss" what an idiot the OP Troll was.
> 
> I have my doubts about that particular mod.  He chimed in on one of the "too old for strollers" threads and I haven't had many good thoughts since... but what do I know.



When that happens report the thread to different mods. Maybe we should all report those threads until they get locked.



ky07 said:


> *Ok here is your laugh for the night and here we are the white trah except I am the over weight one and the smoker and missing teeth   *



You all look so sad.  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I have a great recipe for chocolate sherbet that is to die for ... when I make it I can eat the entire thing all by myself!!



Share please! 



RAPstar said:


> sleep, eat, work the street corners for vacation money.......what i usually do with time off.



   



mslclark said:


> I've got 2 kids going to the prom this weekend - a first for us.  I think we've got everything ready except for picking up the tux and my DD wants her nails done this week.  Proms have changed from when I was in high school![/COLOR]



Lots of changes. Did you have to rent limo's? It is practically required here. 



scotlass said:


> tarheelmjfan: You ponder well my friend.
> If youse yins are interested ,I would love to show some photos of my hame .
> Give me a few days and I'll post.
> 
> Ps  ma hame is your hame,if youse ever reach my bonny shores the hoose is aye open.



Yes please post pics of your home land. 



tlinus said:


> *Morning homies!!!
> 
> Who made the mess in my room???
> 
> Have had some very full days here - doing my "chores" in the morning, helping out at fbean's class here and there and my nights are shot from now until October/November.
> 
> All three beans are playing ball and that takes up most week nights. My weekend nights are for playing catch up on the shows we dvr.....so I am like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now.*


*

I feel your pain. 





			I have 13 days until my Vegas trip and still don't have our childcare nailed down....  and it looks like we have to push our US/IOA vacation back AGAIN!!!!!!!!! Stupid stinking school trip that I already paid for and forgot about  

My Dad is having a quad bypass on Wednesday. He has a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery.......so that is another thing weighing on my mind.

Can anyone give me a few more hours in a day?? Please?? Don't need them for sleep (sleep is for chumps).....need them to Ketchup!!!!
		
Click to expand...

*
Good luck with nailing down the childcare. I will be praying for your dad tomorrow.


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stopping by to say hi.   I joined Tour Guide Mike today to start planning our WDW trip.    I may never see the light of day again.       I was quickly reminded  why we love UO so much.    No obsessive planning!!!   I do like to plan where we're going to eat dinner.    At UO, that's easy!   At WDW, I have to decide on a park, before I can even do that.      Back to burying my head in the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to make it back later. *



Good luck exploring TGM. 



coastermom said:


> Ok so it is only Monday and Friday is sooo far off . Lori I hope the trip goes well for you . EVERYONE is going to WDW next week . We have kids in school leaving early this week to get down there . We are going to miss the opening of the Simpsons at USF our trip is the 30th to the 4th . Maybe we will catch a soft opening day ... I Hope .
> 
> 
> Off to bed now  I am so tired and have LOTS of  and cleaning to do maybe Tuesday if there is no  work for me .
> 
> Night Night



I'm not going to WDW next week.  You guys have a great time. 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Who are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> It can be hard to keep up with all the chattery.
> 
> Somone tried to break into my house it seems. The bathroom window was busted, but there was nothing taken or anything. The dogs must've scared them.



 Can't believe it almost happened again. Good thing you have those monster guard dogs!  



t-and-a said:


> Oh my! That's scary DM! I'm glad they didn't take anything! My overprotective mother has been talking about how many bad things happen in Florida.....she always worries about something when we go on vacation. (Remember I'm grown with a 14 year old and an almost 11 year old). The last time we went to Florida, she was worried about the alligators getting us.....I told her I didn't think we would have one knocking on our hotel door.



The gators are gonna get ya huh?


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> i hope that person gets bit on the butt by a rattlesnake



   



ky07 said:


> *Good night homies and hope everyone had a better day than me cause the dag gone car wouldn't start today and they took it back to the shop and I know one thing I am not paying anymore this time due to they should have fixed it right the first time but anywho sweet dreams all  *



  That sucks. Good luck!  



t-and-a said:


> I haven't seen that, but every time someone on here says "let me sleep on it" I get _Paradise by the Dashboard Light _stuck in my head!



Me too! 



bubba's mom said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> if you get money back today!!!
> 
> if you owe money today!!
> 
> We are half way thru APRIL....bring on MAY!!!
> 
> 
> Guess Jennifer will be back.....today she gets to crawl out from under the pile of papers.....
> 
> We are off to the doctor this morning....Bubba needs looked at.  He's fine, just don't want him worse, and want to know how to prevent this....again.....
> 
> Oh...and please 'pause' the world..... ugh....
> 
> Have a good day everyone!!



Hope everything is okay with Bubba. Let us know. 

I pressed the pause button for ya! 



macraven said:


> going to curves soon.
> i turned down a job today.
> mr mac said he would pay me to take off work and do curves.
> and then clean the dump up here.
> 
> sounds like a plan



Hey will he pay me too?  



keishashadow said:


> yep, mine have been submitted since end of January...
> 
> i've got a desk full of ones that made their annual last day appearance in my mailbox family (DSs), their friends, people walking by on the street wondering what to do with their taxes...
> 
> i'm courting all the karma i can muster; so i'm plowing thru them...guess the threats i make every year aren't taken seriously
> 
> 
> i miss jennifer - wonder if she knows the pirates are on a 4 game winning streak...we fans don't get to say that often; usually out of it by now
> 
> PS pens rocked the house
> 
> barb hope mr bubba is rockin again soon too



Congrats to your teams. 

Did you see my above post about our dog? Check it out. 

Tell those peeps to file an extension if they can't get them to you on time. 

Hope Jennifer can find it now that we have moved again! 

I am caught up! 

See you all later.


----------



## mslclark

the Dark Marauder said:


> Somone tried to break into my house it seems. The bathroom window was busted, but there was nothing taken or anything. The dogs must've scared them.



Wow, good thing that nothing is missing.  But it's a creepy feeling to know someone has been in your house that way



t-and-a said:


> The last time we went to Florida, she was worried about the alligators getting us.....I told her I didn't think we would have one knocking on our hotel door.



Too funny!!



coastermom said:


> I was with a little boy in 2nd grade . Nice kid but he couldn't keep his hands out of his sweat pants . All day long . I must be missing something not being a man . I think i need a built in toy to play with ALL DAY. It was really disturbing after some time   . Teacher  says it is everyday . Now I know why I only sub at this .



  Guess I missed that too! 


  RVGal - did you get any snow yesterday?  They were calling for light flurries, but we never saw any.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

bubba's mom said:


> Okay y'all...that does it for my ketchupin tonite....*gonna see if I can book **excursions y*et....._should _be able to....but, who knows?
> 
> Exhausting day....hittin' the hay early....MAC!!  Lock up...wouldya??  I assume you'll be home cuz I didn't get a note from ya when I got home
> 
> Nite all!
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Wow, I cruise. I didn't know. How exciting. Would you mind sharing some details?



macraven said:


> hurry and go back and ketchup lori.
> 
> 
> let me know what we talked about.
> i already forgot except for the fact st L car is dead again.
> 
> 
> 
> hi there andy.......i make good meatloaf also
> 
> 
> speaking of meatloaf, have you seen the commercial with him, son and wife...so kewl.
> i   meatloaf.
> 
> he made 2 albums and was a hit.
> well he was a hit after the first album.........



Love Meatloaf! My friends and I used to always sing Paradise by the Dashboard Lights. It was our anthum... Well at least it was mine. 
Haven't seen the commercial, yet.



bubba's mom said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> if you get money back today!!!
> 
> if you owe money today!!
> 
> We are half way thru APRIL....bring on MAY!!!
> 
> 
> Guess Jennifer will be back.....today she gets to crawl out from under the pile of papers.....
> 
> We are off to the doctor this morning....Bubba needs looked at.  He's fine, just don't want him worse, and want to know how to prevent this....again.....
> 
> Oh...and please 'pause' the world..... ugh....
> 
> Have a good day everyone!!



Hope you get good news and some solid answers. 



macraven said:


> morning homies.
> 
> 
> patty, stand up for your rights.
> make sis give you the big room in her new house.
> 
> 
> brab, fingers crossed, good wishes and thoughts and prayers for the house of bubba today.
> 
> 
> 
> *going to curves soon.
> i turned down a job today.
> mr mac said he would pay me to take off work and do curves.
> and then clean the dump up here.*
> sounds like a plan



Good plan. I wish I had a Mr Blu to do that for me. Ah, I life of curves and cleaning...To heck with that, I just wish I had a Mr Blu.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Off to do my taxes. Bye, all.


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> i'll bring the landshark
> 
> tricia - have you thought about the kid-swap in the parks-not sure if U has it or not (no, don't even say it i told my DS years ago they were swapping kids @ WDW he looked stricken)



You mean I can trade my kids in at Disney?  Cool.   



mslclark said:


> RVGal - did you get any snow yesterday?  They were calling for light flurries, but we never saw any.



Yes, actually it did snow for about an hour.  It was 40 degrees and snowing, so of course you could see it falling, but it was rain by the time it hit the ground.  Really weird.  We're supposed to be back into the 70s by the end of the week.  Our dogwoods and azaleas are just starting to peak.  LOVE the spring around here.


----------



## RAPstar

afternoon all. another fun filled day of no work. bout to pop in Hellboy which they had on sale at best buy for $10. Can't wait to see the sequel. BBL!!


----------



## coastermom

Quote:
Originally Posted by coastermom  
Ok off to look for that bathing suit again ... anyone know where to buy a giant bag to just throw over me ??   

Here ya go... 


Thanks for the bag ...     I needed it ... I did order TWO more suits to see if anything is going to work out ... I just won't get them till after my trip to USF/IOA so I am wearing last years suits for this trip. Off to do HW and Dinner . BBL


----------



## ky07

*Well keep your fingers crossed they said they have my car fixed a wait and see thing and Lori that pic of me and my DS's yes we were sad that we had to come home plus I had a broken tooth thats why my cheeks look puffy and did it that night but can't remeber how i did it   *


----------



## coastermom

Originally Posted by keishashadow  
i'll bring the landshark 

tricia - have you thought about the kid-swap in the parks-not sure if U has it or not (no, don't even say it i told my DS years ago they were swapping kids @ WDW he looked stricken) 

You mean I can trade my kids in at Disney? Cool.  


Hey maybe they will just keep mine ..I don't want to trade them in I just don't want to come home with them either ...    ... Maybe I can trade them for some kids that actually LISTEN TO ME


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> yep, homies in the hood - Todd; lock the doors


The doors are locked...but I'll leave the windows open and have a hidden camera ready.  



RVGal said:


> And, yes, I hope that we can all meet.  Party at Todd's house!


WOO HOO! I'm ready! 



bubba's mom said:


> A DIS escort service


You think it would work?  



RAPstar said:


> Who's Betsy Palmer?


She played Jason's mother in Friday the 13th and did game shows in the 1960's.



tlinus said:


> night Todd - you missed me....but who's keeping track?


I'm sorry Tracie...I forget you next time!  



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Yay, I wasn't forgotten!! Now, I'm officially part of the homies...


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> i'll bring the landshark
> 
> tricia - have you thought about the kid-swap in the parks-not sure if U has it or not (no, don't even say it i told my DS years ago they were swapping kids @ WDW he looked stricken)



universal does the child swap also.
tell the tm in advance when you enter the line.

the child swap area for MIB is great!


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> When that happens report the thread to different mods. Maybe we should all report those threads until they get locked.


The thing that irritated me about the mod was he directed that crap over here instead of locking it right away but today locked a thread immediately when it got just a little off topic about Gay Days. I guess we can see where he's coming from.


----------



## macraven

blueeyesrnc said:


> Off to do my taxes. Bye, all.



um.........i think they are due by midnight.......... 


the commercial is the best!

you gotta see it, so kewl


----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> The thing that irritated me about the mod was he directed that crap over here instead of locking it right away but today locked a thread immediately when it got just a little off topic about Gay Days. I guess we can see where he's coming from.




The most optimistic part of me hopes that he got a "talking to" about not locking the White Trash thread, and he's actually doing his job now. Did the other thread need to be closed in your opinion?  I didn't see it, so I have no idea.  I tend to think he just hates Universal if he thought that White Trash crap had an appropriate place to be posted.  Maybe he'll get enough complaints that he'll lose his moderator spot.

Tamie


----------



## wwessing




----------



## ky07

wwessing said:


>


----------



## loribell

ky07 said:


> *Well keep your fingers crossed they said they have my car fixed a wait and see thing and Lori that pic of me and my DS's yes we were sad that we had to come home plus I had a broken tooth thats why my cheeks look puffy and did it that night but can't remeber how i did it   *



Good luck. I hope it is really fixed this time.  



Metro West said:


> The thing that irritated me about the mod was he directed that crap over here instead of locking it right away but today locked a thread immediately when it got just a little off topic about Gay Days. I guess we can see where he's coming from.



It not only should have been locked but the offensive stuff should have been deleted. I know that it can be done. I have seen it before many times on the dvc boards. 



Tinker-tude said:


> The most optimistic part of me hopes that he got a "talking to" about not locking the White Trash thread, and he's actually doing his job now. Did the other thread need to be closed in your opinion?  I didn't see it, so I have no idea.  I tend to think he just hates Universal if he thought that White Trash crap had an appropriate place to be posted.  Maybe he'll get enough complaints that he'll lose his moderator spot.
> 
> Tamie



Well that would be nice Tamie but unfortunately I don't think that is the case. If it is something offensive to him he locks the thread, if not he allows it to go on. Ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all  

Hope everyone is doing well.

Been having some issues with Chrissy. Some school issues lately. She's been difficult to deal with at times, mostly at home. She's been driving DH and I nuts lately with her 'tude   
Had some drama this morning while waiting for the bus. She was running to bus stop, fell and scraped her knee on the sidewalk. She was ok, but she had a nice tantrum out of it  Long story.

DH went to his eye dr. specialist this past Sat. DH has been having cataracts esp his left eye is getting bad w/ the cataracts. We tentatively scheduled his cataract surgery a month from now. I don't know if the cataracts are inherited. I think so  

DH has been bringing work home lately, to do after dinner. It is work he has to do on the computer, and we only have 1 computer for the 4 of us, as we don't have a laptop and DH's work won't give him one  
So I won't be able to be here in the evenings for now.

I have so much going on next month. I have a bridal shower in the middle of May, Don's cataract surgery tentively, A wedding to go to Memorial Day weekend(different wedding than the bridal shower). 

I've seen that Meatloaf commercial myself lately. DH sings with it. I don't know the song much at all. I only know "Two out of three ain't bad" and "I will do anything at all". I didn't know Meatloaf's wife and son were in the commercial. 

Ok, will be watching Idol soon.

Love you all!!


----------



## RVGal

Hey Rose!  Sorry that Chrissy is giving you guys a hard time.  Growing pains, I guess.  I hope everything goes well with your husband's eyes.  Keep us posted.


----------



## RVGal

Well, guys... I'm going to try to convince my fellas that we all need an early bedtime tonight.  Good heavens I'm tired.


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *Well keep your fingers crossed they said they have my car fixed a wait and see thing and Lori that pic of me and my DS's yes we were sad that we had to come home plus I had a broken tooth thats why my cheeks look puffy and did it that night but can't remeber how i did it   *



evenin all. Congrats on the car Lawrence, i know how you feel. seems like every time I get 1 thing fixed on my beetle, something else is wrong with it. now no one will even tell me the exact thing wrong, just that it's running lean on gas. whatever that means. anywho, just ordered pizza and watching Juno tonite with mom.......or Clue the movie, I haven't decided what strikes my mood right now.


----------



## RAPstar

roseprincess said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Been having some issues with Chrissy. Some school issues lately. She's been difficult to deal with at times, mostly at home. She's been driving DH and I nuts lately with her 'tude
> Had some drama this morning while waiting for the bus. She was running to bus stop, fell and scraped her knee on the sidewalk. She was ok, but she had a nice tantrum out of it  Long story.



I agree that it sounds like growing pains. Hop all goes well with hubby!



> I've seen that Meatloaf commercial myself lately. DH sings with it. I don't know the song much at all. I only know "Two out of three ain't bad" and "I will do anything at all". I didn't know Meatloaf's wife and son were in the commercial.



His son is a cutie!!!!!


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Been having some issues with Chrissy. Some school issues lately. She's been difficult to deal with at times, mostly at home. She's been driving DH and I nuts lately with her 'tude
> Had some drama this morning while waiting for the bus. She was running to bus stop, fell and scraped her knee on the sidewalk. She was ok, but she had a nice tantrum out of it  Long story.
> 
> DH went to his eye dr. specialist this past Sat. DH has been having cataracts esp his left eye is getting bad w/ the cataracts. We tentatively scheduled his cataract surgery a month from now. I don't know if the cataracts are inherited. I think so
> 
> 
> I have so much going on next month. I have a bridal shower in the middle of May, Don's cataract surgery tentively, A wedding to go to Memorial Day weekend(different wedding than the bridal shower).
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, will be watching Idol soon.
> 
> Love you all!!



hi rose, idol just got over and here i is.......

i think a lot of kids go thru the Tude thing in their life.
take each day as it comes and hopefully she'll grow out of it soon.
i only had boys.  i'm told girls have the tude more so.


prayers and good thoughts for your hubby on the surgery.
i'm told it's a piece of cake.  technology has really advanced.
it is not unusal for a man in his 40's to have cataracts.

i think it runs in families.  both of my parents had the cataract surgery and i need it also.  i have to wait until the entire eye gets the cloudy look first.

we know you are with us.  if we don't hear from you a lot in the evening, we'll assume hubby is working out of the house that night.
but, keep in touch with us and let us know how things are going for you and the fam.



RAPstar said:


> evenin all. Congrats on the car Lawrence, i know how you feel. seems like every time I get 1 thing fixed on my beetle, something else is wrong with it. now no one will even tell me the exact thing wrong, just that it's running lean on gas. whatever that means. anywho, just ordered pizza and watching Juno tonite with mom.......or Clue the movie, I haven't decided what strikes my mood right now.




watch clue, i loved that movie.  it has a couple of different endings.
the characters are a hoot.

i haven't seen juno so watch clue tonight.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I agree that it sounds like growing pains. Hop all goes well with hubby!
> 
> 
> 
> His son is a cutie!!!!!



his son looks like him and when he starts to sing, sounds like his dad.

you bet he is a cutie!!


----------



## Metro West

Tinker-tude said:


> The most optimistic part of me hopes that he got a "talking to" about not locking the White Trash thread, and he's actually doing his job now. Did the other thread need to be closed in your opinion?  I didn't see it, so I have no idea.  I tend to think he just hates Universal if he thought that White Trash crap had an appropriate place to be posted.  Maybe he'll get enough complaints that he'll lose his moderator spot.
> 
> Tamie


No...I don't think the other thread was getting to the point of closing but whenever there's a Gay Days thread posted, it starts off innocently but someone will make a snide comment and then goes to hell in a hand basket. I guess he wanted to make sure it didn't go too far.


----------



## yankeepenny

Just finished watching Juno.  Got it with our netflicks.

Last week we got The Water Horse.   

we usually dont get the first out movies. 

Lawr, I have the shirt you are wearing in *ORANGE. *


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm heading to bed...I'm really tired. 

Have a good night and a pleasant Wednesday!


----------



## yankeepenny

Metro West said:


> No...I don't think the other thread was getting to the point of closing but whenever there's a Gay Days thread posted, it starts off innocently but someone will make a snide comment and then goes to hell in a hand basket. I guess he wanted to make sure it didn't go too far.




yeah- and as soon as someone asks when gay days are, there is *always* a "we wont go that week" comment. 
drives me up a wall.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all   Had a busy day today so first chance to check-in



RAPstar said:


> Who's Betsy Palmer? You met Robert Englund....and Daniele Harris!! I speaketh to you no more!!  lol night, bonny!





Metro West said:


> She played Jason's mother in Friday the 13th and did game shows in the 1960's.


 Betsy Palmer is probably best known for playing Jason Voorhees' mother in Friday the 13th - Mrs. Pamela Voorhees



macraven said:


> going to curves soon.
> i turned down a job today.
> mr mac said he would pay me to take off work and do curves.
> and then clean the dump up here.
> 
> sounds like a plan


 



keishashadow said:


> good news is within a few hours she was standing for a bit (on 3 legs) and today looks nearly the same as she was Saturday before she couldn't move @ all ...a bit of a 3 legged favoring thing going on...still so much better than i had imagined-never thought she'd manage w/o surgery-dr is a miracle worker thus far


Glad to hear she's feeling better ... more good thoughts sent your way  



RAPstar said:


> afternoon all. another fun filled day of no work. bout to pop in Hellboy which they had on sale at best buy for $10. Can't wait to see the sequel. BBL!!


... we'll be waiting for your review  



macraven said:


> the commercial is the best!
> 
> you gotta see it, so kewl


I saw it for the first time a few nights ago ... absolutely loved it



wwessing said:


>






roseprincess said:


> Hi all
> DH went to his eye dr. specialist this past Sat. DH has been having cataracts esp his left eye is getting bad w/ the cataracts. We tentatively scheduled his cataract surgery a month from now. I don't know if the cataracts are inherited. I think so


I had eye surgery almost 6 months ago now _(fortunately I don't have cataracts yet)_ and I asked my eye doc about this.  He told me cataracts can happen to anyone - as we age, some of the protein in the eye basically clumps together and starts to cloud a small area of the lens. Over time, the cataract may grow larger and cloud more of the lens, making it harder to see. 



RAPstar said:


> evenin all


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Betsy Palmer is probably best known for playing Jason Voorhees' mother in Friday the 13th - Mrs. Pamela Voorhees


I couldn't remember her name in the movie but knew who she was. 



yankeepenny said:


> yeah- and as soon as someone asks when gay days are, there is *always* a "we wont go that week" comment.
> drives me up a wall.


Here's the link to the thread I'm referring to. The poster on post # 21 (who is always making smart alleck remarks) started the whole mess but I don't see why he locked the thread.  

I guess he was afraid it was going to go downhill VERY rapidly. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1792083


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


Watching Deadliest Catch!  LOVE this show!


----------



## bubba's mom

Haven't had chance to ketchup, but wanted to letcha'll know Bubba is fine and all is well....

Till tomorrow.....


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> yeah- and as soon as someone asks when gay days are, there is *always* a "we wont go that week" comment.
> drives me up a wall.




gays days are a lot of fun.
i went to them 3 different years.
my boys had a blast on the bus with different groups

everyone was so happy and fun and so sweet to be around.

now i don't do disney in june as it is definitly getting too crowded.

i like the low attendance nights better even though the parks close up earlier.

i can remember in june leaving the park at 2 in the morning.
they had the E night tickets then.
the extra 3 hours in the park for an extra fee.



bubba's mom said:


> Haven't had chance to ketchup, but wanted to letcha'll know Bubba is fine and all is well....
> 
> Till tomorrow.....





that's it????

that's all you are gonna say tonight??????



you must be tired tonight.
thanks for giving us the heads up on our bubba.


----------



## loribell

I got a cool new ticker. I also asked on the tech forums there if they could do Universal ones. Told them I have a lot of buddies that would love them. Lets all cross our fingers.


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> Haven't had chance to ketchup, but wanted to letcha'll know Bubba is fine and all is well....
> 
> Till tomorrow.....



Barb, I've been looking back and I can't find where you posted about what happened...I must have missed it...what happened to Bubba? I'm glad he's ok!


----------



## macraven

hi kfish.... 


lori, i noticed your new ticker.
you wear it well.


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> hi kfish....
> 
> 
> lori, i noticed your new ticker.
> you wear it well.



They have kewl tickers there. I really hope they will do some Universal ones. If not I am going to have to figure out how to do them myself. I have a bil that is a programmer, maybe he can help.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

loribell said:


> Share please!



Ask and you shall receive ...



*Chocolate Sorbet *
1 cup sugar 
1/2 cup very good cocoa powder 
1/4 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt 
2 cups water 
1/4 cup brewed espresso (1 shot) 
11/2 tablespoons coffee liqueur (recommended: Tia Maria)

In a large saucepan, mix the sugar, cocoa powder, vanilla, cinnamon, and salt. Stir in 2 cups water and the espresso. Cook over low heat until the ingredients are dissolved. Off the heat, stir in the coffee liqueur. Transfer to plastic containers and refrigerate until very cold. 

Freeze the mixture in an ice cream freezer according to the manufacturer's directions. The sorbet will still be soft; place it in a plastic container and freeze for 1 hour or overnight, until firm enough to scoop.


----------



## RAPstar

yankeepenny said:


> Just finished watching Juno.  Got it with our netflicks.
> 
> Last week we got The Water Horse.
> 
> we usually dont get the first out movies.
> 
> Lawr, I have the shirt you are wearing in *ORANGE. *



I love Juno. Makes me all teary eyed tho, partly cause I'm adopted, and the cause it is a good love story. Don't ask, I have BF issues.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> [ Betsy Palmer is probably best known for playing Jason Voorhees' mother in Friday the 13th - Mrs. Pamela Voorhees



did she play the role in "Freddy vs. Jason" as well?



> ... we'll be waiting for your review



I love Hellboy, I just hadn't seen it in a while. If forgot how many special effects were in it. Great story, wonderful acting (except I thought Selma Blair wasn't as believable the 2nd time around). The special effects were awesome. Also heard David Hyde Pierce doing the voice of Abe (the fish guy) which I didn't notice the first time. Glad I bought cause it does have rewatchability.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I love Juno. Makes me all teary eyed tho, partly cause I'm adopted, and the cause it is a good love story. Don't ask, I have BF issues.


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> Here's the link to the thread I'm referring to. The poster on post # 21 (who is always making smart alleck remarks) started the whole mess but I don't see why he locked the thread.
> 
> I guess he was afraid it was going to go downhill VERY rapidly.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1792083



I agree. The mod did seem to end it somewhat suddenly, but it could have turned into another "troy" if it did continue.


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> They have kewl tickers there. I really hope they will do some Universal ones. If not I am going to have to figure out how to do them myself. I have a bil that is a programmer, maybe he can help.



gotta love Madame Leota, tho! Crossing my fingers that someone somewhere will make tickers for us redheads!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> gotta love Madame Leota, tho! Crossing my fingers that someone somewhere will make tickers for us redheads!!



andy, did you change your ticker again............


maybe i should wear glasses when i look at the monitor.......... 

or else get more sleep.....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, did you change your ticker again............
> 
> 
> maybe i should wear glasses when i look at the monitor..........
> 
> or else get more sleep.....



I change my mind a lot. Also the reason why I've changed my hotel  twice now. FYI, I drive a similar car.....a silver New Beetle


----------



## macraven

i''m calling it a night now.


sleepy............


locked the door, animals in the basement.

green lights out until morning.


sweet sleep


----------



## Metro West

Good morning!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Morning!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Good Morning!!!


----------



## Metro West

RAPstar said:


> did she play the role in "Freddy vs. Jason" as well?


No...Pamela was played by Paula Shaw in that movie.



RAPstar said:


> gotta love Madame Leota, tho! Crossing my fingers that someone somewhere will make tickers for us redheads!!


Which Leota are you talking about? I prefer Eleanor Audley's Leota in the HM before they changed the head during the refurb last fall. I don't care for Jennifer Tilly in the movie...her voice is like fingernails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Sharon G

Good Hump Day morning!


----------



## macraven

good wednesday morning homies...


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> Just finished watching Juno. Got it with our netflicks.
> 
> Last week we got The Water Horse.
> 
> we usually dont get the first out movies.
> 
> Lawr, I have the shirt you are wearing in *ORANGE. *


was Juno a downer?



Metro West said:


> No...Pamela was played by Paula Shaw in that movie.
> 
> Which Leota are you talking about? I prefer Eleanor Audley's Leota in the HM before they changed the head during the refurb last fall. TI don't care for Jennifer Tilly in the movie...her voice is like fingernails on a chalkboard.


 
i never got what DH found fascinating, guess it's her curvy figure?

Tricia - i'd take it VERY slow & easy with the boys, that young even under best circumstances not hard to get overwhelmed. That said, we're still commandos ; our plan is in oct (due to belt tightening  ) is sleeping in every day since we're only doing special events, U before HHN & maybe 1 day or after 4 tix in park...i don't do sleeping in/guess i'll be out on the balcony w/my coffee for hours lol.  Still not even sure of our schedule due to HHN not be announced ; guess i'll make ADRs & then decide if I'll buy the DP & keep all or part of them.

lori - i didn't know you had eye surgery (or did i get turned around reading thru the thread? if so, ignore me, i'm an idiot). I've got to decide on Friday what i'm going to do/drops or laser (i've cancelled it twice for emergencies-my better half is dragging me )

We've never done a charactar breakfast (in order to get their keisters out of the sack) was thinking perhaps CMs or the Lilo & Stitch one i luv stitch. 

*do you remember what sort of grub they serve?* DH only eats bacon, ham, toast, fruit & sugar doughnuts for breakfast - so it's usually not cost effective...who doesn't like a good carby breakfast 

todd thanks for posting a link, is it the thread that was referenced earlier that I missed this week?

mac - i agree re June; we've usually gone 3rd or 4th week & it's gotten so much busier over the last few years. As for gay days, i could care less what anybody's sexual preference is, none of my business ...here comes the hook...I just am not found of PDAs in general; that whole swaping spit/feeling eachother up a foot infront of you in line...IMO, invasion of "my privacy" and it makes me feel mighty uncomfortable in front of the youngins ...

as i used to tell them when i bartended: *Get a Room*


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## scotlass

*Lilo n stich breakfast* The breakfast is platter not buffet,they bring a platter to your table but you can order extra of what you like.Bacon, sausage eggs,waffles , pancakes ,toast and the likes.
We have done that breakfast twice and it was really great.The character interaction is good,they give the kids instuments and they do a wee conga round the dining room.

We did CM last year and it was great too.the buffet was very good(PBJ pizza..yummm)  and the boy just loved going and getting their own stuff.

I think I preferred the Lilo n Stich one cos it is in the Poly and the location and Dining room is nicer but the Boy loved CM's and wants to do it again next time.


----------



## damo

Morning all!


----------



## tlinus

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> 
> Watching Deadliest Catch!  LOVE this show!



*SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *

*Have it DVR'ed for viewing later this week - got alot of practices this week for the kids - the schedule? Monday = Kait and Frank, Tuesday = Court, Wednesday = Kait, Thursday = Court and Frank practices all at different fields nonetheless  Have they perfected human cloning yet? Just for baseball/softball season  We don't get home until after 8pm - then I try to talk to hubby/bathe and shower the kids and am falling asleep by 11:30 - so we will yap about it later  *


----------



## tlinus

loribell said:


> I got a cool new ticker. I also asked on the tech forums there if they could do Universal ones. Told them I have a lot of buddies that would love them. Lets all cross our fingers.



*Way to go....let us know if they come up with something  *



bubba's mom said:


> Haven't had chance to ketchup, but wanted to letcha'll know Bubba is fine and all is well....
> 
> Till tomorrow.....



*Hey Barb!! You must have been beat - glad to hear Bubba is ok!! Hope you make it on here today for an update.*




Metro West said:


> Good morning!





Motherfletcher said:


> Morning!





dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Good Morning!!!





Sharon G said:


> Good Hump Day morning!





macraven said:


> good wednesday morning homies...





ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies  *





damo said:


> Morning all!



*GOOD MORNING HOMIES - GO FORTH AND HAVE A GREAT HUMP DAY!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> No...I don't think the other thread was getting to the point of closing but whenever there's a Gay Days thread posted, it starts off innocently but someone will make a snide comment and then goes to hell in a hand basket. I guess he wanted to make sure it didn't go too far.





yankeepenny said:


> yeah- and as soon as someone asks when gay days are, there is *always* a "we wont go that week" comment.
> drives me up a wall.



After the first year you are on the boards, those Gay Days threads get old fast.  When are Gay Days so I make sure I'm not there then... I just found out my reservations are during Gay Days, what should I do... I had the best trip during Gay Days... I had the worst trip during Gay Days...  

For me, I try to avoid the high attendance days if at all possible.  I went with Carol & Deb to MK on Gay Day years and years ago, before it was the big high profile event that it is now.  None of us would go now because it is so friggin packed, not to mention that it has become something of a free for all.  Where is that link, Lori, to what Pete had to say about it?  I think he says it best.



KStarfish82 said:


> Watching Deadliest Catch!  LOVE this show!



Love, LOVE it!  



bubba's mom said:


> Haven't had chance to ketchup, but wanted to letcha'll know Bubba is fine and all is well....
> 
> Till tomorrow.....



Glad to hear that Ry is fine, but HELLLOOOO?  A few more details would be nice.  Sheesh.   



loribell said:


> I got a cool new ticker. I also asked on the tech forums there if they could do Universal ones. Told them I have a lot of buddies that would love them. Lets all cross our fingers.



That's great that you asked.  Think it would help if more people asked?  Let us know what happens.



keishashadow said:


> Tricia - i'd take it VERY slow & easy with the boys, that young even under best circumstances not hard to get overwhelmed.



That is why we don't have much of a plan.  I don't want to have a schedule that we feel like we are forced to stick to.  We'll be going at their pace.  When they get tired, we're done for the day.



tlinus said:


> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *
> 
> *Have it DVR'ed for viewing later this week - got alot of practices this week for the kids - the schedule? Monday = Kait and Frank, Tuesday = Court, Wednesday = Kait, Thursday = Court and Frank practices all at different fields nonetheless  Have they perfected human cloning yet? Just for baseball/softball season  We don't get home until after 8pm - then I try to talk to hubby/bathe and shower the kids and am falling asleep by 11:30 - so we will yap about it later  *


----------



## loribell

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Ask and you shall receive ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Chocolate Sorbet *
> 1 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup very good cocoa powder
> 1/4 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
> 1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
> 2 cups water
> 1/4 cup brewed espresso (1 shot)
> 11/2 tablespoons coffee liqueur (recommended: Tia Maria)
> 
> In a large saucepan, mix the sugar, cocoa powder, vanilla, cinnamon, and salt. Stir in 2 cups water and the espresso. Cook over low heat until the ingredients are dissolved. Off the heat, stir in the coffee liqueur. Transfer to plastic containers and refrigerate until very cold.
> 
> Freeze the mixture in an ice cream freezer according to the manufacturer's directions. The sorbet will still be soft; place it in a plastic container and freeze for 1 hour or overnight, until firm enough to scoop.



That sounds yummy. I will have to try it. Thanks for sharing. 



RAPstar said:


> gotta love Madame Leota, tho! Crossing my fingers that someone somewhere will make tickers for us redheads!!



I am working on it! 



keishashadow said:


> lori - i didn't know you had eye surgery (or did i get turned around reading thru the thread? if so, ignore me, i'm an idiot). I've got to decide on Friday what i'm going to do/drops or laser (i've cancelled it twice for emergencies-my better half is dragging me )
> 
> We've never done a charactar breakfast (in order to get their keisters out of the sack) was thinking perhaps CMs or the Lilo & Stitch one i luv stitch.
> 
> *do you remember what sort of grub they serve?* DH only eats bacon, ham, toast, fruit & sugar doughnuts for breakfast - so it's usually not cost effective...who doesn't like a good carby breakfast



I don't think you can go wrong with either. I love Chef Mickey's but we usually do it for dinner. It is the buffet type where you serve yourself. There is more of a choice there. 

Here is their menu:
PREMIUM FRUIT BAR
Seasonal Melon and Fresh Fruit Display, Assorted Flavored Yogurts & More

CEREAL SELECTIONS
Almond Granola, Frosted Flakes, Fruit Loops, Cocoa Krispies, Hot Oatmeal, and Grits

BREAKFAST SPECIALTIES
Pluto's Corned Beef Hash, Scrambled eggs, Three-cheese Omelet Chef's Daily Omelet, Mickey Waffles, Goofy's Vegetable Lasagna, Bacon and Cheese Potatoes, Breakfast potatoes, Minnie's Breakfast Pizza, Challah French Toast, Pancakes made to order with a variety of toppings, Buttermilk Biscuits and Gravy, Sausage Links and Bacon

PASTRY CHEF'S CREATIONS
Bagels, Chocolate Croissants, Muffins, Cinnamon Rolls, Rice Krispy Treats, Cheese Blintzes, Peach Cobbler, Brownies, Assorted Danish & More



Ohana with Lilo & Stitch is brought to your table and you have to ask for more of whatever you want. They bring different bread types but they are more sorta exotic, not doughnut types. They also bring a basket of fruits and a skillet with eggs, waffles, bacon, sausage, & potatoes. 

Both are very good. Chef Mickeys has to be scheduled way in advance. Ohana is easier to book. 



scotlass said:


> *Lilo n stich breakfast* The breakfast is platter not buffet,they bring a platter to your table but you can order extra of what you like.Bacon, sausage eggs,waffles , pancakes ,toast and the likes.
> We have done that breakfast twice and it was really great.The character interaction is good,they give the kids instuments and they do a wee conga round the dining room.
> 
> We did CM last year and it was great too.the buffet was very good(PBJ pizza..yummm)  and the boy just loved going and getting their own stuff.
> 
> I think I preferred the Lilo n Stich one cos it is in the Poly and the location and Dining room is nicer but the Boy loved CM's and wants to do it again next time.



We really like Ohana too. I like that they bring it to your table instead of having to go get it yourself.



RVGal said:


> After the first year you are on the boards, those Gay Days threads get old fast.  When are Gay Days so I make sure I'm not there then... I just found out my reservations are during Gay Days, what should I do... I had the best trip during Gay Days... I had the worst trip during Gay Days...
> 
> For me, I try to avoid the high attendance days if at all possible.  I went with Carol & Deb to MK on Gay Day years and years ago, before it was the big high profile event that it is now.  None of us would go now because it is so friggin packed, not to mention that it has become something of a free for all.  Where is that link, Lori, to what Pete had to say about it?  I think he says it best.



Here it is:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-gay-days.htm

Pete says it best. Also it is very crowded over that weekend. 



> That's great that you asked.  Think it would help if more people asked?  Let us know what happens.



It may help. It is a very small forum right now. Looks like they are really trying to get it to get started moving. I had a reply from the administrator this morning and they said they were going to work on more and could include Universal ones. They even asked for suggestions of what we would like. I think if we were to start posting over there kinda regular they would be even happier to do it for us.

I wanted to add anyone that would like to go to those forums or get a ticker can just click on mine. It will take you to the ticker page & there is a link for the forums at the top of the page.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

More baking today, then a late shift!


----------



## keishashadow

scotlass said:


> *Lilo n stich breakfast* The breakfast is platter not buffet,they bring a platter to your table but you can order extra of what you like.Bacon, sausage eggs,waffles , pancakes ,toast and the likes.
> We have done that breakfast twice and it was really great.The character interaction is good,they give the kids instuments and they do a wee conga round the dining room.
> 
> We did CM last year and it was great too.the buffet was very good(PBJ pizza..yummm) and the boy just loved going and getting their own stuff.
> 
> I think I preferred the Lilo n Stich one cos it is in the Poly and the location and Dining room is nicer but the Boy loved CM's and wants to do it again next time.


thanks, sounds fun; just not sure it'd be worth it for hubby - the meat eater

lori - same with CM's, sigh; think we'd be disappointed because of all the goodies we're used to @ dinner there

wonder what Cape May serves, know my DS like it on honeymoon; although he'll eat anything.

i'm started to think that since we'll be @ the AK & close to back entrance/Sherbeth Road; we should just skip the DP (picking just a few onsite meals) and check out what's down on 192? 

Todd - do you know what's available there, i've never been on that portion of road?  Know they have a hotel between the maingate & sherbeth - assume there has to be restaraunts?

Read something about Lobster buffets (oxymoron lol; probably of consistency of rubber if languishing on a buffet ); think we saw one driving down International (something blvd?) to Tampa before we hit I-4 looking for cell phone charger 

the road layout near Disney/U drives me mad


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> Todd - do you know what's available there, i've never been on that portion of road?  Know they have a hotel between the maingate & sherbeth - assume there has to be restaraunts?


Which road are you talking about? If you're talking about 192 it's tourist central in Kissimmee...lots of restaurants and motels.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Which road are you talking about? If you're talking about 192 it's tourist central in Kissimmee...lots of restaurants and motels.


 
honestly, i'm not sure - d'oh, the one that runs in front of the main gate entrance (furthermost southern entry point) 

don't want to run across I-4 if we can avoid it due to traffic, etc.

was hoping there might be dining "west" of maingate, or close to it (which is unchartered water for me, since we always head in either DTD or next exit)


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> No...Pamela was played by Paula Shaw in that movie.



Good to know. Of course Freddy vs. Jason was a crappy movie, only made good by Robert Englund playing Freddy again. 



> Which Leota are you talking about? I prefer Eleanor Audley's Leota in the HM before they changed the head during the refurb last fall. I don't care for Jennifer Tilly in the movie...her voice is like fingernails on a chalkboard.



The one that is on lori's ticker. I like Jennifer Tilly, mainy because of her voice. I love people with unique voices (Eartha Kitt anyone?).


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Good afternoon peeps!    I'm going to try to ketchup, before going to the TGM site.     If I don't, I may never ketchup.    That sites kinda frying my brain.*


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon all
I guess good for some as for me not so good cause the brought my car back yesterday and don't know what the heck they done to it but now the speed odometor doesn't work so you can't tell how fast your going and thats not the kicker I have no idea what they did to the wiring under the dash but I can smell something burning and guess I am lucky it didn't catch fire and didn't see smoke but smell it and I guess its time to go somewhere else and just hope we can that tax rebate thing in or we may have to cancel or trip because of all this  *


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> honestly, i'm not sure - d'oh, the one that runs in front of the main gate entrance (furthermost southern entry point)
> 
> don't want to run across I-4 if we can avoid it due to traffic, etc.
> 
> was hoping there might be dining "west" of maingate, or close to it (which is unchartered water for me, since we always head in either DTD or next exit)


I'm not real familiar with that area since I never go down that way much. There lots of restaurants on Apopka Vineland at the Crossroads. There are some nice places on 192 on the other side of I-4 but that's about all I know of that area. Sorry.


----------



## wwessing

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon all
> I guess good for some as for me not so good cause the brought my car back yesterday and don't know what the heck they done to it but now the speed odometor doesn't work so you can't tell how fast your going and thats not the kicker I have no idea what they did to the wiring under the dash but I can smell something burning and guess I am lucky it didn't catch fire and didn't see smoke but smell it and I guess its time to go somewhere else and just hope we can that tax rebate thing in or we may have to cancel or trip because of all this  *



Lawrence. . . call them up, get the manager or owner on the phone.  Tell them you will be bringing your car in ONE MORE TIME and you expect it to be fixed correctly, and without charge.  Whatever you paid them to do should be done correctly AND now they should be responsible for repairing the damage they did themselves.  Don't go anywhere else before you try that. . .especially if it cuts into your vacay funds  If it is a small, local auto shop, get the owner.  If it is something chain/corporate, get the big manager and tell them you will be calling their corporate office with a complaint. 

I have an auto repair horror story that happened to us last year while we were traveling AND towing our campler/hauler. . .I shoulda done a trippie, but I was so busy dealing with this place I didn't get around to it.  Some day I'll share. . . . 

Remember, kind but firm. . . hope it works out


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Barb, I made the dip.    It was very good.    We liked it better the 2nd day.   By then, it definitely had some heat.   Thanks again*  

*For those who are running nonstop with your kid's activities, enjoy it while you can.     I know that sounds crazy now, but you may miss it someday.     I have 2 sisters (1 w/2 kids & 1 w/3 kids) that had kids who literally played every sport.    Every summer was spent playing on all star & AAU teams.   Now that they're grown, my sisters don't know what to do with themselves.     We still have one niece playing sports, & everyone goes to every game & some practices just because.     The one thing I haven't liked about living in FL is missing out on watching them play sports.   * 




scotlass said:


> tarheelmjfan: You ponder well my friend.
> If youse yins are interested ,I would love to show some photos of my hame .
> Give me a few days and I'll post.
> 
> Ps  ma hame is your hame,if youse ever reach my bonny shores the hoose is aye open.



 *I can't wait to see your pics.   I love learning about new places. * 




tlinus said:


> *My Dad is having a quad bypass on Wednesday. He has a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery.......so that is another thing weighing on my mind.*



*I hope your dad does well with his surgery today.    You're all in my thoughts.*  




keishashadow said:


> my cautiously optimistic recap of vet visit today (that i attribute to the positive vibe here-many thanks!)
> back (with poochie ) from the vets. he doesn't think she has hip displaysia; thinking an auto immune disease (lupus?-who knew dogs got them?)
> 
> she has a fever so vet gave her anti-inflamitories & pain pills instead of the steriods which don't mix with the fever? Said to call him Thursday if no improvement; then we'd have to look at MRI of spine/knees since an exray wouldn't show the problem.
> 
> i'm convinced the power of goodwill had an effect, keep it coming please!



*That's great!     Prayers do work.* 




Motherfletcher said:


> Yes, I won!  Two of the guys haved refused to come over for the weigh in so I consider that a voluntary quit.  All 3 of my opponents are over 25 years younger than I.  I'm going to try to continue but not at the same rate.
> 
> I don't want to lose so much that I don't qualify as trailer trash for our "Troy Boy" though.



*You did great on your diet.     Nothing's a better motivator than money. *  




macraven said:


> hi there homie.
> i bought the tgm 2 years in a row back in 05-6.
> i resubscribed to it again for this trip in oct.
> 
> i know the details and what is given out to the subscribers, but i took it for a couple of reasons.
> 
> one is for the chat threads.  find out who is going when i am and do a meet for mnsshp.
> the other is for changes that come up for rehabs and closing at the last minute.
> 
> is this your first time with tgm?
> i hope you like it.
> many enjoy what he has to offer.
> 
> i think touring guide is great also for those that need to plan ahead.
> 
> i plan my uo trips on what to do and when.
> most of the fun of planning the trip is prior to the trip for me.



*Yeah, this is my 1st time using TGM.   I actually signed up to get the Least Crowded Park info.    Naturally, he doesn't have it posted yet.      There looks like a lot of good info, but it will take a lot of reading to take advantage of it.    I like to plan also, but at UO it's only for fun.   At WDW, it's necessary & time consuming to make sure you see & do as much as possible.    In other words, I like the magic key. * 




Metro West said:


> I stayed at the AS Sports in 1997...my last trip down before moving here...the rooms were small but since it was just two of us it worked out.
> 
> That would be cool if we all could meet up down there somewhere.



*We stayed at ASSp once too.   It was a long time ago, but we really enjoyed it there.    We've stayed in all categorizes of resorts at WDW, & it was one of our better stays.*


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> thanks, sounds fun; just not sure it'd be worth it for hubby - the meat eater
> 
> lori - same with CM's, sigh; think we'd be disappointed because of all the goodies we're used to @ dinner there
> 
> wonder what Cape May serves, know my DS like it on honeymoon; although he'll eat anything.
> 
> i'm started to think that since we'll be @ the AK & close to back entrance/Sherbeth Road; we should just skip the DP (picking just a few onsite meals) and check out what's down on 192?
> 
> Todd - do you know what's available there, i've never been on that portion of road?  Know they have a hotel between the maingate & sherbeth - assume there has to be restaraunts?
> 
> Read something about Lobster buffets (oxymoron lol; probably of consistency of rubber if languishing on a buffet ); think we saw one driving down International (something blvd?) to Tampa before we hit I-4 looking for cell phone charger
> 
> the road layout near Disney/U drives me mad



Well there is plenty of bacon & sausage on the buffet at Chef Mickey's. If that is what he wants, doughnuts too. Don't know about the one at Cape May. 



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon all
> I guess good for some as for me not so good cause the brought my car back yesterday and don't know what the heck they done to it but now the speed odometor doesn't work so you can't tell how fast your going and thats not the kicker I have no idea what they did to the wiring under the dash but I can smell something burning and guess I am lucky it didn't catch fire and didn't see smoke but smell it and I guess its time to go somewhere else and just hope we can that tax rebate thing in or we may have to cancel or trip because of all this  *



Lawrence that is terrible. Are they giving you a loaner car with all this work they are doing? 



keishashadow said:


> honestly, i'm not sure - d'oh, the one that runs in front of the main gate entrance (furthermost southern entry point)
> 
> don't want to run across I-4 if we can avoid it due to traffic, etc.
> 
> was hoping there might be dining "west" of maingate, or close to it (which is unchartered water for me, since we always head in either DTD or next exit)


There are quite a few places out west of the maingate. I know there is an Outback there. We have eaten at it several times. There is also a Key W Kools - stay away at all costs. Quite a few other alternatives. I will look through some of my links when I get a chance and let you know what I find. Now I have to go take Mikey to therapy.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Well there is plenty of bacon & sausage on the buffet at Chef Mickey's. If that is what he wants, doughnuts too. Don't know about the one at Cape May.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence that is terrible. Are they giving you a loaner car with all this work they are doing?
> 
> 
> There are quite a few places out west of the maingate. I know there is an Outback there. We have eaten at it several times. There is also a Key W Kools - stay away at all costs. Quite a few other alternatives. I will look through some of my links when I get a chance and let you know what I find. Now I have to go take Mikey to therapy.



*No they won't give me a loaner thats why I am fed up with this carlot *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

the Dark Marauder said:


> Somone tried to break into my house it seems. The bathroom window was busted, but there was nothing taken or anything. The dogs must've scared them.



*That's scary!     2 attempted break-ins at different homes, are you sure it's not someone you know?     Either that, or someone thinks you have drugs stashed in there. * 




loribell said:


> Okay I am back from the missing. Did you guys realize I was gone????



*I was wondering where you'd disappeared to.    I'm glad you're back.*  





bubba's mom said:


> Hasn't it been awhile since you planned a trip? I'm glad you have a "project" now....



*Well, I've partially planned a few.   We just couldn't decide on one.     This is the 1st time I've done any serious planning in a while.    You're right, I definitely need something to occupy my time.    Sad, but true.* 






bubba's mom said:


> We are off to the doctor this morning....Bubba needs looked at.  He's fine, just don't want him worse, and want to know how to prevent this....again.....



*I hope it was nothing serious, & they were able to help you prevent future issues.*









macraven said:


> wear spandex.
> i'm told its the in thing now.



*The funny this is, I remember when spandex shorts under long tops was in.*  





loribell said:


> Okay I see Janet has told you that rooms with DVC will be next to impossible. I think your best option of those is the Dolphin. I also prefer the dde over the ddp now.You better get busy!



*I think that's what we're going to do.    Since we're getting seasonal passes, I'm sure we'll go a few times, & the DDE card will be good for a year.    Plus, we eat at DTD occasionally, when we take Kenny over to Orlando for a concert.      After discussing it, we've decided that makes more sense in the long run. *




> Happy birthday to James! Stinkin girl needs to back away!











> Way to go Bubba's team!



*So, the Reading Royals are Bubba's team?   I was wondering who that way.     In that case, Go Reading Royals.*








loribell said:


> We had a lab a few years ago that started having trouble using his back legs. He would go through times that he was fine then just drag them behind him. Took him to the vet put him on steroids and nothing helped. The vet was recommending we put him down. I mentioned it at work and one of the girls asked if we feed him table scraps. She said red meat especially will build up fatty deposits on the back bone and cause that problem. We stopped feeding him table food and he was fine in days and never had the problem again. Can't believe the vet wanted us to put him down.
> 
> So if any of you are feeding them table scraps put them on a strict diet and see if it will help.



*Oops!     Molly only eats table scraps.   She won't eat 4-legged baby girl food.    She never would.     I wouldn't exactly call her food scraps though.   She's the pickiest eater in the house.      I don't know what we'd do, if this happened to her.     I once asked the vet about it, & she said that when she got hungry enough she'd eat whatever she had.    She didn't eat a bite for 2 days.   I couldn't take it anymore.     I wasn't going to let her starve trying to force her to eat dog food.    We try to feed her a more balanced diet, w/ guidance from the vet.     I even mix all her food up together.    She refuses to eat what she doesn't like.    She'll actually lick her bowl clean with the exception of the veggie, etc. that she doesn't want.      I don't know how she eats around it like that.   It's really kind of funny to see how clean she can lick a bean w/o eating it. * 





blueeyesrnc said:


> Wow, I cruise. I didn't know. How exciting. Would you mind sharing some details?



*I love to cruise too!* 




> Good plan. I wish I had a Mr Blu to do that for me. Ah, I life of curves and cleaning...To heck with that, I just wish I had a Mr Blu.



*The right Mr. Blu is out there somewhere.    You'll happen upon him, when you least expect it.*  





coastermom said:


> Hey maybe they will just keep mine ..I don't want to trade them in I just don't want to come home with them either ...  Maybe I can trade them for some kids that actually LISTEN TO ME



*You better try to take your 6 yr. old now.   They won't keep him, after he becomes a teenager.     He'll be too expensive to feed then.*


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!




Not to brag...but check out the ticker!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

roseprincess said:


> DH went to his eye dr. specialist this past Sat. DH has been having cataracts esp his left eye is getting bad w/ the cataracts. We tentatively scheduled his cataract surgery a month from now. I don't know if the cataracts are inherited. I think so



*I hope everything goes smoothly for him. *




RAPstar said:


> evenin all. Congrats on the car Lawrence, i know how you feel. seems like every time I get 1 thing fixed on my beetle, something else is wrong with it. *now no one will even tell me the exact thing wrong, just that it's running lean on gas.* whatever that means. anywho, just ordered pizza and watching Juno tonite with mom.......or Clue the movie, I haven't decided what strikes my mood right now.



*My van does that too!   Somehow, my hubby always fixes it!   All he does is leave for a little while.   When he comes back, it's heavier on gas.*  





macraven said:


> i think a lot of kids go thru the Tude thing in their life.
> take each day as it comes and hopefully she'll grow out of it soon.
> i only had boys.  i'm told girls have the tude more so.



*No kidding!     The question is, when do they grow out of it.* 





bubba's mom said:


> Haven't had chance to ketchup, but wanted to letcha'll know Bubba is fine and all is well....
> 
> Till tomorrow.....



 




RAPstar said:


> I love Juno. Makes me all teary eyed tho, partly cause I'm adopted, and the cause it is a good love story. Don't ask, I have BF issues.



*No offense, but I think you need a new bf.   It doesn't sound like he appreciates you, & you deserve better.*  




RAPstar said:


> I agree. The mod did seem to end it somewhat suddenly, but it could have turned into another "troy" if it did continue.



*It looked more like it may turn into a Troy on the UO board to me.      Poster #21 deserved a lambasting.*


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon all
> I guess good for some as for me not so good cause the brought my car back yesterday and don't know what the heck they done to it but now the speed odometor doesn't work so you can't tell how fast your going and thats not the kicker I have no idea what they did to the wiring under the dash but I can smell something burning and guess I am lucky it didn't catch fire and didn't see smoke but smell it and I guess its time to go somewhere else and just hope we can that tax rebate thing in or we may have to cancel or trip because of all this  *


That REALLY stinks!   

Did it come with any kind of warranty from the dealership? I would tell them if they didn't fix it to your satisfaction and at their expense, you will be reporting them to the BBB...that might shake them up a bit.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

keishashadow said:


> Tricia - i'd take it VERY slow & easy with the boys, that young even under best circumstances not hard to get overwhelmed. That said, we're still commandos ; our plan is in oct (due to belt tightening  ) is sleeping in every day since we're only doing special events, U before HHN & maybe 1 day or after 4 tix in park...i don't do sleeping in/guess i'll be out on the balcony w/my coffee for hours lol.  Still not even sure of our schedule due to HHN not be announced ; guess i'll make ADRs & then decide if I'll buy the DP & keep all or part of them.



*Where are you guys planning to eat?    I'm having a hard time deciding, where to make ADRs at.    By now, you all know my family really likes good food.    OTOH, Kenny's girlfriend is very picky, & I'm afraid she wouldn't like the places we would normally choose.     I want to take her to some fun restaurants (i.e. character meals or heavily themed restaurants).   We wouldn't normally choose those though.     I need to find places that we'll all enjoy.   When it comes down to it, I'll probably go with what she'll enjoy.    She's only spent one day at WDW ever, & we've been lots of times.    It will be my luck that I'll book all these restaurants that we wouldn't normally have chosen, then they'll break up before then.  *




RVGal said:


> After the first year you are on the boards, those Gay Days threads get old fast.  When are Gay Days so I make sure I'm not there then... I just found out my reservations are during Gay Days, what should I do... I had the best trip during Gay Days... I had the worst trip during Gay Days...



*The only thing worse than being gay is being a local.      There's always those, "When will FL schools be out?" questions.     "We want to avoid the locals at all cost."    "Mobs of teens run around unsupervised, & totally out of control."   "The locals come in the masses."   "They think they own the parks."     Yeah, we locals are lepers.*  





loribell said:


> It may help. It is a very small forum right now. Looks like they are really trying to get it to get started moving. I had a reply from the administrator this morning and they said they were going to work on more and could include Universal ones. They even asked for suggestions of what we would like. I think if we were to start posting over there kinda regular they would be even happier to do it for us.
> 
> I wanted to add anyone that would like to go to those forums or get a ticker can just click on mine. It will take you to the ticker page & there is a link for the forums at the top of the page.



*I've never heard of that forum before.    I'll have to check it out, if I ever escape TGM.*  





the Dark Marauder said:


> More baking today, then a late shift!



*I still haven't had a cookie.*  




keishashadow said:


> wonder what Cape May serves, know my DS like it on honeymoon; although he'll eat anything.



*I was going to suggest Cape May.    The food is good, & it's more low key than most character meals.     That suits us better.    We like more relaxed meals. 

If you want a really cheap meal, where Jr. & DH can get their fill, look for a Cici's pizza.   It's a pizza buffet.   It definitely not the best pizza ever, but it's cheap.    There's a salad bar, pasta w/red & alfredo sauce, & desserts.   The best part, it's $4.99 not including drinks.   * 





ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon all
> I guess good for some as for me not so good cause the brought my car back yesterday and don't know what the heck they done to it but now the speed odometor doesn't work so you can't tell how fast your going and thats not the kicker I have no idea what they did to the wiring under the dash but I can smell something burning and guess I am lucky it didn't catch fire and didn't see smoke but smell it and I guess its time to go somewhere else and just hope we can that tax rebate thing in or we may have to cancel or trip because of all this  *



*This is ridiculous.      It's looking like you or your DW are going to have to get nasty with them.    If it's not in your nature, have someone call & pretend to be you.      (My DH & I are very laid back.    When someone tries to rip us off, I have my sister call & pretend to be me.    Noone rips her off.    )     Another idea.....   Do you have a TV station that investigates businesses that rip people off?    If so, you may want to call them & tell them your story.    Let them deal with it for you.    Good luck! * 



loribell said:


> Now I have to go take Mikey to therapy.



*How is his therapy going?   I haven't heard in awhile. *





KStarfish82 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to brag...but check out the ticker!



*You know your bragging, but I don't blame you.     I'm excited for you guys.*


----------



## macraven

any report from tracie on her dad's surgery today?



just got home a bit ago.

now off to make dinner.


watch idol for the elimination.

i hope it is you know who that gets the boot.


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I was wondering where you'd disappeared to.    I'm glad you're back.*



Thanks! 



> *I think that's what we're going to do.    Since we're getting seasonal passes, I'm sure we'll go a few times, & the DDE card will be good for a year.    Plus, we eat at DTD occasionally, when we take Kenny over to Orlando for a concert.      After discussing it, we've decided that makes more sense in the long run. *



Sounds like a good plan to me! Next time plan sooner so you can rent some points and stay in the Epcot area. 





> *Oops!     Molly only eats table scraps.   She won't eat 4-legged baby girl food.    She never would.     I wouldn't exactly call her food scraps though.   She's the pickiest eater in the house.      I don't know what we'd do, if this happened to her.     I once asked the vet about it, & she said that when she got hungry enough she'd eat whatever she had.    She didn't eat a bite for 2 days.   I couldn't take it anymore.     I wasn't going to let her starve trying to force her to eat dog food.    We try to feed her a more balanced diet, w/ guidance from the vet.     I even mix all her food up together.    She refuses to eat what she doesn't like.    She'll actually lick her bowl clean with the exception of the veggie, etc. that she doesn't want.      I don't know how she eats around it like that.   It's really kind of funny to see how clean she can lick a bean w/o eating it. *



I know it is hard to try to make them eat dog food when they don't like it. Ours loved macaroni. He would push the steak out of the way and eat the mac & cheese first, of course he did go ahead and eat the steak too. So when we were told to make sure he didn't have red meat we would still give him mac & cheese to go along with his food. It is funny to watch them go to such great lengths to eat around something! 





KStarfish82 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to brag...but check out the ticker!



   I can't wait for the trippies! 



Metro West said:


> That REALLY stinks!
> 
> Did it come with any kind of warranty from the dealership? I would tell them if they didn't fix it to your satisfaction and at their expense, you will be reporting them to the BBB...that might shake them up a bit.



I agree totally! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Where are you guys planning to eat?    I'm having a hard time deciding, where to make ADRs at.    By now, you all know my family really likes good food.    OTOH, Kenny's girlfriend is very picky, & I'm afraid she wouldn't like the places we would normally choose.     I want to take her to some fun restaurants (i.e. character meals or heavily themed restaurants).   We wouldn't normally choose those though.     I need to find places that we'll all enjoy.   When it comes down to it, I'll probably go with what she'll enjoy.    She's only spent one day at WDW ever, & we've been lots of times.    It will be my luck that I'll book all these restaurants that we wouldn't normally have chosen, then they'll break up before then.  *



Fun/heavily themed places - Whispering Canyon Cafe, Hoop Dee Doo, Chef Mickeys, Ohana, Donalds @ AK, Rainforest Cafe, Crystal Palace, Beaches & Cream (hey you can get a kitchen sink), there are probably more but these are all places my picky family will eat. 




> *The only thing worse than being gay is being a local.      There's always those, "When will FL schools be out?" questions.     "We want to avoid the locals at all cost."    "Mobs of teens run around unsupervised, & totally out of control."   "The locals come in the masses."   "They think they own the parks."     Yeah, we locals are lepers.*



Umm, who do they think works in the parks? I love the locals! 





> *I've never heard of that forum before.    I'll have to check it out, if I ever escape TGM.*



It isn't a big forum or very busy. It won't take long to check them out! 





> *How is his therapy going?   I haven't heard in awhile. *



It is going good. They worked him for an hour and fifteen minutes today. I thought it was a bit much. Coach is tired of him not being there. I am tired of driving him over there 3 days a week. He seems to be all stretched out to me and doing good. I would think if he can work it like that for that long he should be able to throw a baseball. Good thing we have good insurance. The gas is killing me!


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> any report from tracie on her dad's surgery today?
> 
> 
> 
> just got home a bit ago.
> 
> now off to make dinner.
> 
> 
> watch idol for the elimination.
> 
> i hope it is you know who that gets the boot.



It got pushed to tomorrow. 

Who do you want to get the boot?


----------



## ky07

*Just stop by to say good night homies and see you all tomorrow cause with everything going on I just feel low and very depressed
So until tomorrow much Love to all my Homies
Lawrence*


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Just stop by to say good night homies and see you all tomorrow cause with everything going on I just feel low and very depressed
> So until tomorrow much Love to all my Homies
> Lawrence*


Aw Lawrence...you're bumming me out man. Look up...things are going to work out. 

Have a good night!


----------



## macraven

gotta watch american idol now.


will come back to ketchup later


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Just stop by to say good night homies and see you all tomorrow cause with everything going on I just feel low and very depressed*
> *So until tomorrow much Love to all my Homies*
> *Lawrence*


 
 hope it all works out for you, stinks when the unexpected crops up

DM - crap, not again!!! insult to injury after they heisted your video game system...hope they get caught; glad you're ok!

lori - i never heard of the red meat/dog issue before, will mention it to DH; if he doesn't get with the program it won't work for us...duly noted on the dining; glad to hear there's something there lol  Sounds like your son is making progress 

todd - no problem, it does seem to be no-man's land area-never see mention of it anywhere...i have heard an outback & red lobster mentioned but need to search them out.  Just didn't want to have to drive 10 miles to find food if we don't do DP

tammy - i'm still up in the air as to the dining since i'm not sure which park (even whether U or WDW each day since it's all dependent on the HHN dates)...going to ponder it tonight while i watch idol

we do like CM; Crystal Palace; Coral Reef; LeCellier; Spoodles; Capt Jacks lobster is decent on DP; Planet Hollywood throws alot of food to fill up hungry teenagers lol; and you cannot beat the filet (or view) of California Grill.

specifically haven't tried Ohana, Whispering Canyon, Kona or Boma because my family is so steak & baked potato oriented .  Only place i've seen a baked potato @ WDW is YS now that i think of it 

yak @ ya tomorrow


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all 

... hope everyone had a good Wednesday ... going to ketchup


----------



## Metro West

Good night everyone...have a pleasant evening!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Hello All!!  Just checking in now so Mac doesn't lock me out...hurry Mac, before Katie gets home!!


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> any report from tracie on her dad's surgery today?
> 
> 
> 
> just got home a bit ago.
> 
> now off to make dinner.
> 
> 
> watch idol for the elimination.
> 
> i hope it is you know who that gets the boot.



Did you get your wish?  It sounds like most people did!!!

Personally, I was hoping it was Brooke.


----------



## RAPstar

CSI:NY was good tonite. Watched Clue last night. It depressed me a lil cause I love Madeline Kahn. Her and Gilda Radner, my top 2 fav funny ladies.  Anwho, had Blue Bell Country Cooler Orange Swirl tonite, so that made me happy. And I get to see The Wedding Singer the musical tomorrow. Hope it's good.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Just stop by to say good night homies and see you all tomorrow cause with everything going on I just feel low and very depressed
> So until tomorrow much Love to all my Homies
> Lawrence*





hey homie, we care about you.
it's tough now with the car troubles but once it gets fixed up, it will be behind you.

start thinking about your trip! 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Hello All!!  Just checking in now so Mac doesn't lock me out...hurry Mac, before Katie gets home!!






i haven't locked up yet but will so before midnight.
that girl should be home by now and in bed.

good thing you made it in on time before i put the animals in the basement.
if you hadn't, your chore tonight would have been to walk the dog and clean out the liter box.......



got to do a run to mcdonalds.
be back to ketchup soon.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> hey homie, we care about you.
> it's tough now with the car troubles but once it gets fixed up, it will be behind you.
> 
> start thinking about your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't locked up yet but will so before midnight.
> that girl should be home by now and in bed.
> 
> good thing you made it in on time before i put the animals in the basement.
> if you hadn't, your chore tonight would have been to walk the dog and clean out the liter box.......
> 
> 
> 
> got to do a run to mcdonalds.
> be back to ketchup soon.



Ooh! bring me back one of those $1 double cheeseburgers and a hazlenut iced coffee with extra hazlenut!! kthxby


----------



## KStarfish82

Homies....I'm home!!!!!



Had to get in before we locked up....hitting the sack!


nitey night!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... well that was an exciting evening ... fell asleep watching tv


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... well that was an exciting evening ... fell asleep watching tv



at least you didn't fall asleep on the toilet


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> at least you didn't fall asleep on the toilet


 Nope ... no chance of that, the door to the bathroom off our family room doesn't close properly so I have dogs always busting in on me.   And if I close the door to the bathroom off our bedroom upstairs, our other dog (the oldest one), scratches at the door so I let her in (she too busts in on me and gets "huffy" if I've closed the door tight)


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Ooh! bring me back one of those $1 double cheeseburgers and a hazlenut iced coffee with extra hazlenut!! kthxby




i did!!
we   those $1 dcb




KStarfish82 said:


> Homies....I'm home!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get in before we locked up....hitting the sack!
> 
> 
> nitey night!




what's this "we" stuff..............
i saw you sneaking in tonight.


you'll be tired in the morning.
hope fletcher will be able to wake you up in time for skool



RAPstar said:


> at least you didn't fall asleep on the toilet


   





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Nope ... no chance of that, the door to the bathroom off our family room doesn't close properly so I have dogs always busting in on me.   And if I close the door to the bathroom off our bedroom upstairs, our other dog (the oldest one), scratches at the door so I let her in (she too busts in on me and gets "huffy" if I've closed the door tight)




i kind of know what you mean bonny.
i always had little fingers push underneath the bathroom door........

in our downstairs br, the cats pound on the door if it is closed and they want in.

we share that bathroom with the kitties.


----------



## macraven

locking up and turning off the lights.


gotta catch some zzzzzzz's now.


see youse in a few hours.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

*creeps in*
*drinks a glass of chocolate milk*
*heads to bed*


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Thursday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

It's FRIDAY for me.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Good Morning!!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## Tinker-tude

the Dark Marauder said:


> More baking today, then a late shift!



I miss my mom's baking.  I love to cook, but I'm no baker!  Not even cookies.  If you lived closer, I'd hire you!



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon all
> I guess good for some as for me not so good cause the brought my car back yesterday and don't know what the heck they done to it but now the speed odometor doesn't work so you can't tell how fast your going and thats not the kicker I have no idea what they did to the wiring under the dash but I can smell something burning and guess I am lucky it didn't catch fire and didn't see smoke but smell it and I guess its time to go somewhere else and just hope we can that tax rebate thing in or we may have to cancel or trip because of all this  *



That REALLY stinks.  They owe you free labor and parts until everything is fixed.  This is ridiculous.  Time to get demanding and firm.



macraven said:


> i kind of know what you mean bonny.
> i always had little fingers push underneath the bathroom door........
> [/SIZE]



I have a funny bathroom story.  When Jared was three, I forgot to lock the bathroom door one day.  He walked in at just the right (wrong) moment and got a full view.  He got this horrified look on his face and yelled, "MOMMY!  YOUR *****!!!!!!!!!!  WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR *****?!?!?!?!?  IT'S GONE!  WHAT HAPPENED TO IT?!?!?!?"  So I had to explain that girls and boys are just different from each other.  A few days later, he had to use the bathroom at Walmart.  So he did his business, and I decided I'd better go, too.  Having no other option at the moment, I told him to turn around and look at a sticker on the door.  When he heard that I was done, he turned around.  Just for kicks with a huge grin on his cherubic face, he started yelling at the top of his lungs, "MOMMY, YOU LOST YOUR *****!  YOU NEED TO BUY A NEW ONE AT LONG-MART!  MOMMY YOU NEED A NEW ***** FROM LONG-MART!"  I was laughing so hard it was a good thing I'd already peed.




Metro West said:


> Good morning and happy Thursday!





dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Good Morning!!!!





ky07 said:


> *Good Morning Homies  *




Good morning, homies!  I'm off to tour a school and talk to the principal.  We haven't liked Jared's school this year, so we're looking at others.  Wish us luck....

Tamie


----------



## coastermom

Quote:
Originally Posted by coastermom  
Hey maybe they will just keep mine ..I don't want to trade them in I just don't want to come home with them either ... Maybe I can trade them for some kids that actually LISTEN TO ME 

You better try to take your 6 yr. old now. They won't keep him, after he becomes a teenager. He'll be too expensive to feed then. 

VERY TRUE ...I need to find those kids that actually listen ... ANYONE HAVE THEM ???    


Ok Busy Hump Day .. Worked at the JHS that my DD goes to . . I can not tell you how tired I was after that . Last night I was in bed by 9  .

After work my DS had his first baseball practice . They are so cute playing at that age .  

Then we had our older one get her report card 90 avg in HS not bad  . It was a long day . 


TODAY IS THURSDAY and I don't have to work again till MONDAY the 28th    . The kids schools are closed next week . DD in HS has school because she is in Catholic school and well they were already off for spring break. 

Getting ready for our trip and well I am getting a little nervous now  Don't really know why but never really fly that much and I have never been with out DH for this long . Makes me kind of  . I guess it sounds corney but still  DH and after being together for almost 20 years it is weird .. Also worried how he will do with DS and DD while I am gone with the older one.  

Lawerance ... IS this a major car dealership? I had HORRIABLE luck with  a Chevy dealership twice . It is VERY Fustrating to deal with car issues . I have to say I never thought of buying a Toyota but I broke down and did it . We have it for 4 years and really have to say I am pretty happy with it .  Good luck with your car troubles I hope they pass for you and you can still go on a great vacation  .


Ok I am going to lunch with my DH today and then I am off to the store to get some shorts for my trip . I will BBL I hope . 

BTW it is going to be 70 DEGREES here and close to 80 on Friday    It is great . 

Seen the meatloaf cell phone ad and have to say I LOVE IT  . He is a cutie . Now I can't get that song out of my head though . 

Anyone Like the new KID ROCK song ?? It is called All Summer Long I think . It sounds like Sweet Home Alabama I love that song too . 

Ok gotta run 


BYE HOMIES SEE YA LATER


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning....quik ketchup here......


Tracie...    for Dad this morning....keep us posted!

Lawrence...I agree with others...time to pull the big boy pants up higher and let these car people know YOU are in control here....DEMAND, don't ask/tell, them to FIX the freakin' car once and for all....if not, proper authorities are involved.  Not only is it a waste of money for the original bill, now it is a waste of your TIME and EVERYONE's time = money!   I'd never buy a Chevy again either..... We bought a new Cavalier for the 'reliablility' of a new car when I was pregnant.  While in warranty, starter died.  They replaced it under warranty...or so they said.  Just OUT of warranty, it went again.  Because it was out of warranty, my friend (who is certified Honda mechanic) came to replace it for me.  He said there was NO way they replaced it....didn't look "new" in the slightest bit....he said it looked like the original one.... Don't trust that dealer OR Chevy's since then.....Now...my Honda...bought new in 2000, 89K+ on it and NEVER 1 spit of trouble or needing anything besides tires, oil chg, etc....(maintenance).... 

Tammy....glad you are keeping busy planning your trip.  I think it's sweet you are trying to have GF experience different restaurants...don't worry about her being picky...they always have something to eat for the pickies  

btw...Reading (city I live 10-15 min from) Royals are the East Coast Hockey League (ECHL) farm team for LAKings.... (don't ask how we got affiliated w/ a WEST coast team...but, we did!)  Rumor has it, Phila. Phantoms are coming to Reading when they tear down old Spectrum in Phila.... (eh, Royals average better attendance anyhows.... at least 4850 per game...) So, not Bubba's team per se....just the 'local' minor league team..... (like Janet's RiverRats?) 

blue....we are taking our first Disney cruise late June...3 of us and my Mom   Just a 4 nighter.... DH & I cruised 5 yrs ago...and I'm thinking another cruise will be in the near future, as I just found out Bubba is VERY excited about this cruise....like, whining, "why can't we go for 7 days?"   "Uh...because you've never cruised before and if you get sick or don't like it, you're not 'stuck' for a week....try before you buy son"    So...looks like my boy is actually excited for something to happen for a change...  
I don't know what else to tell you...it's 4 nites, 2 stops at Castaway Cay.  We are renting floats, bikes, doing the banana boat, stingray snorkel and on our own snorkeling both days..... Nothin' excitin'....going to 'relax' 

KFed...IF I miss you...have a safe, fun & wonderful trip!!   Make sure to take lotsa pix & let me know when that TR is up!

Tamie....what's up w/ Jared's skool??  Why no like???  Hope you find something you DO like.....  Oh...and the Walmart story...*****.....   Gotta love out of the mouths of babes....    I'm sure you'll always remember THAT one!!


----------



## marciemi

Hi everybody!  It's been awhile, but it's been a rough week.  Sick kiddies - you know how that goes.  Sick computer, ditto!  Husband conveniently out of town.  Friend with a crisis than involves spending hours on the phone.  Result..no computer time!

Matt came home sick on Monday.  I really didn't believe he was sick - thought he was playing the "Stephen came home sick on Friday so it's my turn" card.  He was asleep when I left for work.  Called me later to tell me that he'd thrown up 8 times!  And...get this... (squeamish warning!), he was nice enough to save it all for me in his trash can so I could take care of it when I got home!   

I'm like "What am I supposed to do with this?" and he said "I don't care.  Just get it out of here!"  Evidently the bathroom (directly next to his room) was too far away in his weakened state.   I think it was more a "See, I TOLD you I was sick!" thing!

Internet has been down at work so I haven't even been able to check in there.  Tonight is opening night for West Side Story and we're going since Royce & Matt will be out of town for a soccer tournament the rest of the weekend.  Eric conveniently has a tennis match about 50 minutes away so I'm going to head right there after work and grab him as soon as he's done so we can make it to the show.  

Sorry I haven't been around.  I know there's so much more to say and respond to and I just don't have time.  It's actually beautiful out right now (about 55 and sunny), and was even 70 yesterday (with about a zillion miles an hour winds!), but the rain is supposed to move in this afternoon just in time for Eric's tennis match.  

Catch you all later!


----------



## RAPstar

Gosh, everybody keeps getting sick lately. My sis called around midnight lst night to tell my mom she had to take my nephew to the emergency room. Poor little monkey's got pnemonia (sp?). Good thing I always get 100% vitamin c almost everyday (i'm a big juice drinker).


----------



## RVGal

Things are crazy busy and I'm just stopping by quick before I have to head out and get Joshua from school.

Hi!

Bye!


----------



## macraven

i'm way behind in life and way behind in addressing everyone here.

whatever you have posted in the last 2 days, do know i have read it, and prayed for you, laughed with you, felt your sorrow and pain, enjoyed hearing about your day, worried about you, became happy for you, etc.

i have read youse and still like youse.......... 


i went to bed this morning and slept until about 10ish......
had my coffee and went to curves.
skipped work again and feel great.

i'll start from scratch here when you all post.

let it be known that when i get behind, i miss all of you and feel bad i have not joined in with comments.

i think we all feel like that sometimes.



now i'm here, let the party begin........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm way behind in life and way behind in addressing everyone here.
> 
> whatever you have posted in the last 2 days, do know i have read it, and prayed for you, laughed with you, felt your sorrow and pain, enjoyed hearing about your day, worried about you, became happy for you, etc.
> 
> i have read youse and still like youse..........
> 
> 
> i went to bed this morning and slept until about 10ish......
> had my coffee and went to curves.
> skipped work again and feel great.
> 
> i'll start from scratch here when you all post.
> 
> let it be known that when i get behind, i miss all of you and feel bad i have not joined in with comments.
> 
> i think we all feel like that sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> now i'm here, let the party begin........


----------



## ky07

I tell you when it rains it pours 
its not enough that I am having car troubles but just found out that I had a cousin to pass away and the worst of it all she was hanicapped and wasn't expected to live to be 9 and she was 18 or 19 and was a very special kid and couldn't talk but she let you know that she knew you was there with that special little laugh and so heart broken she is gone


----------



## keishashadow

drive by hi...

mac - never did see idol, who got the boot?

schedule backed up, yak @ ya later...

defend the U!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


>




thanks sweetie 



ky07 said:


> I tell you when it rains it pours
> its not enough that I am having car troubles but just found out that I had a cousin to pass away and the worst of it all she was hanicapped and wasn't expected to live to be 9 and she was 18 or 19 and was a very special kid and couldn't talk but she let you know that she knew you was there with that special little laugh and so heart broken she is gone




i'm sorry to hear that st L
i guess today will be a sad day for you and the family.

here's a   from me and another   from all the homies here.



keishashadow said:


> drive by hi...
> 
> mac - never did see idol, who got the boot?
> 
> schedule backed up, yak @ ya later...
> 
> defend the U!




kristy got the boot last night.........finally.


have a grand day, i know it is a busy one for you


----------



## damo

ky07 said:


> I tell you when it rains it pours
> its not enough that I am having car troubles but just found out that I had a cousin to pass away and the worst of it all she was hanicapped and wasn't expected to live to be 9 and she was 18 or 19 and was a very special kid and couldn't talk but she let you know that she knew you was there with that special little laugh and so heart broken she is gone



Gosh Lawrence, you need a big hug!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> thanks sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry to hear that st L
> i guess today will be a sad day for you and the family.
> 
> here's a   from me and another   from all the homies here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristy got the boot last night.........finally.
> 
> 
> have a grand day, i know it is a busy one for you





damo said:


> Gosh Lawrence, you need a big hug!



Thanks Mac and Damo that means alot to me and she was just a special child


----------



## loribell

ky07 said:


> *Just stop by to say good night homies and see you all tomorrow cause with everything going on I just feel low and very depressed
> So until tomorrow much Love to all my Homies
> Lawrence*



   Hang in there Lawrence. 



keishashadow said:


> lori - i never heard of the red meat/dog issue before, will mention it to DH; if he doesn't get with the program it won't work for us...duly noted on the dining; glad to hear there's something there lol  Sounds like your son is making progress
> 
> we do like CM; Crystal Palace; Coral Reef; LeCellier; Spoodles; Capt Jacks lobster is decent on DP; Planet Hollywood throws alot of food to fill up hungry teenagers lol; and you cannot beat the filet (or view) of California Grill.
> 
> specifically haven't tried Ohana, Whispering Canyon, Kona or Boma because my family is so steak & baked potato oriented .  Only place i've seen a baked potato @ WDW is YS now that i think of it
> 
> yak @ ya tomorrow



As for feeding the dogs meat, I could not believe how quickly he had full use again. And he never had problems again after that. 

We like to have baked potatoes with our steak too. Unfortunately they are very hard to find at WDW. I'm still gonna check my links to let you know what I can find. As soon as I get time. 




Tinker-tude said:


> I have a funny bathroom story.  When Jared was three, I forgot to lock the bathroom door one day.  He walked in at just the right (wrong) moment and got a full view.  He got this horrified look on his face and yelled, "MOMMY!  YOUR *****!!!!!!!!!!  WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR *****?!?!?!?!?  IT'S GONE!  WHAT HAPPENED TO IT?!?!?!?"  So I had to explain that girls and boys are just different from each other.  A few days later, he had to use the bathroom at Walmart.  So he did his business, and I decided I'd better go, too.  Having no other option at the moment, I told him to turn around and look at a sticker on the door.  When he heard that I was done, he turned around.  Just for kicks with a huge grin on his cherubic face, he started yelling at the top of his lungs, "MOMMY, YOU LOST YOUR *****!  YOU NEED TO BUY A NEW ONE AT LONG-MART!  MOMMY YOU NEED A NEW ***** FROM LONG-MART!"  I was laughing so hard it was a good thing I'd already peed.



     




> Good morning, homies!  I'm off to tour a school and talk to the principal.  We haven't liked Jared's school this year, so we're looking at others.  Wish us luck....
> 
> Tamie



Good luck!    



marciemi said:


> Hi everybody!  It's been awhile, but it's been a rough week.  Sick kiddies - you know how that goes.  Sick computer, ditto!  Husband conveniently out of town.  Friend with a crisis than involves spending hours on the phone.  Result..no computer time!
> 
> Matt came home sick on Monday.  I really didn't believe he was sick - thought he was playing the "Stephen came home sick on Friday so it's my turn" card.  He was asleep when I left for work.  Called me later to tell me that he'd thrown up 8 times!  And...get this... (squeamish warning!), he was nice enough to save it all for me in his trash can so I could take care of it when I got home!
> 
> I'm like "What am I supposed to do with this?" and he said "I don't care.  Just get it out of here!"  Evidently the bathroom (directly next to his room) was too far away in his weakened state.   I think it was more a "See, I TOLD you I was sick!" thing!
> 
> Internet has been down at work so I haven't even been able to check in there.  Tonight is opening night for West Side Story and we're going since Royce & Matt will be out of town for a soccer tournament the rest of the weekend.  Eric conveniently has a tennis match about 50 minutes away so I'm going to head right there after work and grab him as soon as he's done so we can make it to the show.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around.  I know there's so much more to say and respond to and I just don't have time.  It's actually beautiful out right now (about 55 and sunny), and was even 70 yesterday (with about a zillion miles an hour winds!), but the rain is supposed to move in this afternoon just in time for Eric's tennis match.
> 
> Catch you all later!



Hey Marcie. Hope the kids are all feeling better. Tell Stephen "break a leg" for me. 



RAPstar said:


> Gosh, everybody keeps getting sick lately. My sis called around midnight lst night to tell my mom she had to take my nephew to the emergency room. Poor little monkey's got pnemonia (sp?). Good thing I always get 100% vitamin c almost everyday (i'm a big juice drinker).



Poor little guy.   I hope he is all better soon.



ky07 said:


> I tell you when it rains it pours
> its not enough that I am having car troubles but just found out that I had a cousin to pass away and the worst of it all she was hanicapped and wasn't expected to live to be 9 and she was 18 or 19 and was a very special kid and couldn't talk but she let you know that she knew you was there with that special little laugh and so heart broken she is gone



Lawrence I am so sorry. What a terrible loss for you & your family.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Hang in there Lawrence.
> 
> 
> 
> As for feeding the dogs meat, I could not believe how quickly he had full use again. And he never had problems again after that.
> 
> We like to have baked potatoes with our steak too. Unfortunately they are very hard to find at WDW. I'm still gonna check my links to let you know what I can find. As soon as I get time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Marcie. Hope the kids are all feeling better. Tell Stephen "break a leg" for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little guy.   I hope he is all better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence I am so sorry. What a terrible loss for you & your family.



Thanks Lori it really means alot and all of you Homies are great and I am glad I have you all


----------



## RVGal

Wow, Lawrence.  When it rains it pours on some of us.  I'm so sorry you've lost someone else in your family.


----------



## ky07

Thank you Tricia


RVGal said:


> Wow, Lawrence.  When it rains it pours on some of us.  I'm so sorry you've lost someone else in your family.


----------



## bubba's mom

Sorry Lawrence....but look on the bright side....look how many years she DID get to live and experience life..... she was definately a gift to your family and her life is to be celebrated.  I'm sorry for her passing....and dread that "3rd" yet to come  (ya know how they say things happen in 3's   )



btw....mac....HOW do I get DH to PAY me to stay home, clean and workout??    Gimmie yer secret woman!!!


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> I tell you when it rains it pours
> its not enough that I am having car troubles but just found out that I had a cousin to pass away and the worst of it all she was hanicapped and wasn't expected to live to be 9 and she was 18 or 19 and was a very special kid and couldn't talk but she let you know that she knew you was there with that special little laugh and so heart broken she is gone


Sorry to hear that bubba...try to hang in there.


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Sorry Lawrence....but look on the bright side....look how many years she DID get to live and experience life..... she was definately a gift to your family and her life is to be celebrated.  I'm sorry for her passing....and dread that "3rd" yet to come  (ya know how they say things happen in 3's   )
> 
> 
> 
> btw....mac....HOW do I get DH to PAY me to stay home, clean and workout??    Gimmie yer secret woman!!!





Metro West said:


> Sorry to hear that bubba...try to hang in there.



Thanks Barb I am trying to look on the brightside and hate to say it but this is the 3rd DW's grandmother my aunt and now my cousin and thank you too Todd


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> HOW do I get DH to PAY me to stay home, clean and workout??    Gimmie yer secret woman!!!



Well if you haven't already figured that one out....


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Well if you haven't already figured that one out....


----------



## bubba's mom

as I mentioned to mac...already tried that....doesn't work


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> as I mentioned to mac...already tried that....doesn't work



Then you're doing something wrong. 

One thing that might help is avoiding alcohol on religious holidays.


----------



## ky07

damo said:


> Then you're doing something wrong.
> 
> One thing that might help is avoiding alcohol on religious holidays.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Hello to all of the homies!!!!

Lawrence: I'm sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Then you're doing something wrong.
> 
> One thing that might help is avoiding alcohol on religious holidays.



How can what I'm doing be _wrong_?    Only one way to.......  

For cryin out loud....I just wanna get paid to stay home, workout and clean.....isn't THAT much to ask....jeez....  


(just noticed how many days to go till vacay ....   )


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> How can what I'm doing be _wrong_?    Only one way to.......
> 
> For cryin out loud....I just wanna get paid to stay home, workout and clean.....isn't THAT much to ask....jeez....
> 
> 
> (just noticed how many days to go till vacay ....   )



Barb, Barb, you are just such a generous girl.  Princesses can't afford to be generous.


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> (just noticed how many days to go till vacay ....   )



    Perfect timing for that conversation!


----------



## ky07

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Hello to all of the homies!!!!
> 
> Lawrence: I'm sorry to hear about your loss



Thank you very much


----------



## macraven

i have to go watch csi in about 2 minutes


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i have to go watch csi in about 2 minutes


It's a repeat.


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Perfect timing for that conversation!




 


Metro West said:


> It's a repeat.


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


>


Did you watch Survivor? HEHEHEHE!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Did you watch Survivor? HEHEHEHE!



Where do you guys get those smiley's 
They crack me up


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> It's a repeat.



i know that but it's a good one.


commercial on now.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i know that but it's a good one.


I liked it but didn't like the part about the dogs...that made me mad! 



ky07 said:


> Where do you guys get those smiley's
> They crack me up


www.bestsmileys.com


----------



## RVGal

Once again, I'm here for a quickie.  

Deadliest Catch is on, but a commercial is on.  I'm trying to get payroll done and all that Thursday crap.  I'll be heading to bed once everything is taken care of.  See you guys in the morning.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Thursday evening all ... 



ky07 said:


> I tell you when it rains it pours
> its not enough that I am having car troubles but just found out that I had a cousin to pass away and the worst of it all she was hanicapped and wasn't expected to live to be 9 and she was 18 or 19 and was a very special kid and couldn't talk but she let you know that she knew you was there with that special little laugh and so heart broken she is gone


I'm so sorry to hear that Lawrence ... and remember, you'll always have the good memories of her  



bubba's mom said:


> How can what I'm doing be _wrong_?    Only one way to.......
> 
> For cryin out loud....I just wanna get paid to stay home, workout and clean.....isn't THAT much to ask....jeez....  [/SIZE]


... guess I won't mention I get paid to stay at home  


... I actually work for Lee in his office at home  



Metro West said:


> It's a repeat.


I watch repeats of CSI all the time ... love that show


----------



## Tinker-tude

coastermom said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by coastermom
> Hey maybe they will just keep mine ..I don't want to trade them in I just don't want to come home with them either ... Maybe I can trade them for some kids that actually LISTEN TO ME



Let's see now, if you said that to a Genie, how many ways could THAT backfire on you?  




> VERY TRUE ...I need to find those kids that actually listen ... ANYONE HAVE THEM ???



Only if I'm swearing or calling someone an idiot in the car.




> Getting ready for our trip and well I am getting a little nervous now  Don't really know why but never really fly that much and I have never been with out DH for this long . Makes me kind of  . I guess it sounds corney but still  DH and after being together for almost 20 years it is weird ..




I don't think it's weird, I think it's wonderful!  More marriages should be that way.  My hubby and I have been married for almost eleven years now, and are still madly in love.  We just celebrated the 11th anniversary of our first date last month.  We really don't do well apart when he has to travel for business or I travel for rescue transport.  I feel your angst!






bubba's mom said:


> Tamie....what's up w/ Jared's skool??  Why no like???  Hope you find something you DO like.....




It's a private school that is overrated.  There was a SEVERE lack of communication from his teacher.  Jared's performance in school suffered for several months.  We weren't told ANYTHING for more than a month.  After we found out, I started re-teaching him everything he was having problems with, and we asked for frequent updates.  We didn't get any.  We were only informed if there was a behavior problem (good barometer for frustration in other areas) for more than a week.  I basically had to home school him for several months because he just wasn't connecting at all with the teacher, and sensed that she didn't like him.  We requested that he be moved to a different class, and that wasn't done.  After teaching him myself, he's back at the top of the class again.  Then we found out later that the school was actually built to allow segregation after the public schools weren't allowed to segregate anymore.  No wonder it's a completely vanilla school!  We hadn't really noticed it on the tours....  He's just been miserable in this school and hasn't been the same kid he was last year.  The curriculum is no different from the private school he went to in Alabama before we moved, but the quality of teachers is much lower at his current school.  Why pay tuition for that?  So we checked out the public school that we live near, and were very impressed.




marciemi said:


> Hi everybody!  It's been awhile, but it's been a rough week.  Sick kiddies - you know how that goes.  Sick computer, ditto!  Husband conveniently out of town.  Friend with a crisis than involves spending hours on the phone.  Result..no computer time!




Sorry about the sick kids and computer problems!  And I hope your friend is getting through her crisis okay.  She must love having your support.  Hope everyone feels better soon and the computer stays up!  





ky07 said:


> I tell you when it rains it pours
> its not enough that I am having car troubles but just found out that I had a cousin to pass away and the worst of it all she was hanicapped and wasn't expected to live to be 9 and she was 18 or 19 and was a very special kid and couldn't talk but she let you know that she knew you was there with that special little laugh and so heart broken she is gone




Lawrence, I'm so sorry about your loss.  Your cousin must have been a very special, sweet soul.  I'm glad you got to share in her life and her love, and I hope that it won't be a terribly long time before her memory brings joy instead of sorrow.  My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.





bubba's mom said:


> as I mentioned to mac...already tried that....doesn't work




Maybe you should ask Mac for "creative" tips.


----------



## ky07

Thanks Todd and Guess I am going to bed homies be fore I start doing this 





[/IMG]


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Happy Thursday evening all ...
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that Lawrence ... and remember, you'll always have the good memories of her
> 
> 
> ... guess I won't mention I get paid to stay at home
> 
> 
> ... I actually work for Lee in his office at home
> 
> 
> I watch repeats of CSI all the time ... love that show





Tinker-tude said:


> Let's see now, if you said that to a Genie, how many ways could THAT backfire on you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if I'm swearing or calling someone an idiot in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's weird, I think it's wonderful!  More marriages should be that way.  My hubby and I have been married for almost eleven years now, and are still madly in love.  We just celebrated the 11th anniversary of our first date last month.  We really don't do well apart when he has to travel for business or I travel for rescue transport.  I feel your angst!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a private school that is overrated.  There was a SEVERE lack of communication from his teacher.  Jared's performance in school suffered for several months.  We weren't told ANYTHING for more than a month.  After we found out, I started re-teaching him everything he was having problems with, and we asked for frequent updates.  We didn't get any.  We were only informed if there was a behavior problem (good barometer for frustration in other areas) for more than a week.  I basically had to home school him for several months because he just wasn't connecting at all with the teacher, and sensed that she didn't like him.  We requested that he be moved to a different class, and that wasn't done.  After teaching him myself, he's back at the top of the class again.  Then we found out later that the school was actually built to allow segregation after the public schools weren't allowed to segregate anymore.  No wonder it's a completely vanilla school!  We hadn't really noticed it on the tours....  He's just been miserable in this school and hasn't been the same kid he was last year.  The curriculum is no different from the private school he went to in Alabama before we moved, but the quality of teachers is much lower at his current school.  Why pay tuition for that?  So we checked out the public school that we live near, and were very impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the sick kids and computer problems!  And I hope your friend is getting through her crisis okay.  She must love having your support.  Hope everyone feels better soon and the computer stays up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence, I'm so sorry about your loss.  Your cousin must have been a very special, sweet soul.  I'm glad you got to share in her life and her love, and I hope that it won't be a terribly long time before her memory brings joy instead of sorrow.  My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should ask Mac for "creative" tips.


Thank you both and I am glad and can't say it enough that you guys show so much compassion about someone you don't know which is me and thats why I love this place and you guys too


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> (just noticed how many days to go till vacay ....   )[/SIZE][/COLOR]



   



RVGal said:


> Once again, I'm here for a quickie.



Does Brad know you are coming here for quickies????   



ky07 said:


> Thanks Todd and Guess I am going to bed homies be fore I start doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Lawrence you stay away from those things. You have worked to hard. Know that we are here for you always.


----------



## loribell

Guess I will head to bed myself. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

*creeps in*

I have a stuffy nose, bah. I'm going to get my Simpsons ticket tomorrow. I'm going to sleep.

*vanishes*


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Checking in and hitting the sack!



Finished packing for the most part.....hope I have everything!

I'll try and check in before we leave tomorrow!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

You're going to visit me in USF/IOA, right?


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I liked it but didn't like the part about the dogs...that made me mad!
> 
> www.bestsmileys.com




dogs.....i don't remember the dogs.....about the guy getting his head cut off by a semi that blew a tire, and the affair investigation between grisom and jorja.........

i can see repeats and still love them.
i enjoy the repeats cause i can find the little hints that are given the second time around.......and third and fourth....



ky07 said:


> Thanks Todd and Guess I am going to bed homies be fore I start doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





i wasn't going to ask about  
you've had a lot happening to you this past month.



ky07 said:


> Thank you both and I am glad and can't say it enough that you guys show so much compassion about someone you don't know which is me and thats why I love this place and you guys too



st L we ask because we do care about you.
don't forget that.

all the homies here get along so well with each other.  we have never had a cross word with each other.......we might have snapped once in a while but nothing ugly  



the Dark Marauder said:


> *creeps in*
> 
> I have a stuffy nose, bah. I'm going to get my Simpsons ticket tomorrow. I'm going to sleep.
> 
> *vanishes*




what simpson ticket??

spill it darkie



KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Checking in and hitting the sack!
> 
> 
> 
> Finished packing for the most part.....hope I have everything!
> 
> *I'll try *and check in before we leave tomorrow!




what do you mean try and check in????
you best check in......


you will have a great time.
have fun for me while you are there.



the Dark Marauder said:


> You're going to visit me in USF/IOA, right?




that could be done but first you have to tell her where you work......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

the Dark Marauder said:


> *creeps in*
> 
> I have a stuffy nose, bah. I'm going to get my Simpsons ticket tomorrow. I'm going to sleep.
> 
> *vanishes*


I can relate - I hate this time of year (up here anyway) ... allergies  







the Dark Marauder said:


> You're going to visit me in USF/IOA, right?


... we'll come visit you ... will you have cookies??? 



macraven said:


> what simpson ticket??
> 
> spill it darkie


... I'm thinking TM preview???


----------



## RAPstar

Back home. The Wedding Singer the Musical was pretty good, for not having seen the movie. The songs were catchy, but I couldn't hear the lyrics half the time (either cause I'm half deaf or cause of their sound system, or both). The acting was good, and I laughed out loud quite a bit. On a side not, it's funny striking up conversations with random elderly people. Talked about both the movie "300" and the Beatles, go figure. Sorry to hear about your loss Lawrence. It really does pour sometimes (it's doing that in Dallas right now asa amatter of fact). Glad I made it in b4 lights out.


----------



## Tinker-tude

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Checking in and hitting the sack!
> 
> Finished packing for the most part.....hope I have everything!
> 
> I'll try and check in before we leave tomorrow!




Have a great time!  I'm green with envy but happy for you.  




the Dark Marauder said:


> *creeps in*
> 
> I have a stuffy nose, bah. I'm going to get my Simpsons ticket tomorrow. I'm going to sleep.
> 
> *vanishes*




Sorry about your stuffy nose.  Hope you have some good meds.  And have fun on the Simpsons!!!!!!!!!!




RAPstar said:


> Back home. The Wedding Singer the Musical was pretty good, for not having seen the movie.
> 
> ....On a side not, it's funny striking up conversations with random elderly people. Talked about both the movie "300" and the Beatles, go figure.




Glad you had fun at the play.  I love talking to older people.  A lot of my friends growing up were at least a generation older than I am.  I love being around people who are comfortable in their own skin.

Tamie


----------



## macraven

ok homies, it is now friday......

came to lock up the joint and put the animals in bed with kfish tonight.
it's not like she is going to sleep anyway.......she leaves on her vacay today.




all green lights out.
time to catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Friday!



macraven said:


> dogs.....i don't remember the dogs.....about the guy getting his head cut off by a semi that blew a tire, and the affair investigation between grisom and jorja.........
> 
> i can see repeats and still love them.
> i enjoy the repeats cause i can find the little hints that are given the second time around.......and third and fourth....


I thought the other story was about the dog fighting ring...I guess that was another show.


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning everyone!!!


T-minus 9.5 hours til we leave!!   


Catch you later and happy Friday!!!


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> T-minus 9.5 hours til we leave!!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Morning everyone!!!
> 
> 
> T-minus 9.5 hours til we leave!!
> 
> 
> Catch you later and happy Friday!!!






woo hoo..........be sure to send us a postcard!!!




happy friday everyone.

i'm off for work now.
see you when the skool bell rings....


----------



## yankeepenny

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilMommyBug

KStarfish82 said:


> Morning everyone!!!
> 
> 
> T-minus 9.5 hours til we leave!!
> 
> 
> Catch you later and happy Friday!!!



Jealous!

Have fun!!


----------



## macraven

LilMommyBug said:


> Jealous!
> 
> Have fun!!


   

to our home 


*LilMommyBug*


we hope you kick off your shoes and hang around for awhile.

the homies are just now getting out of bed.
well, some of them are.....


----------



## damo

KStarfish82 said:


> Morning everyone!!!
> 
> 
> T-minus 9.5 hours til we leave!!
> 
> 
> Catch you later and happy Friday!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

GOOD MORNING! 


Metro West said:


> I thought the other story was about the dog fighting ring...I guess that was another show.



It was the gocart driver and the restaurant in the dark episode.... LOVED they blindsided Ozzy....PRICELESS look on his face.....glad to see the snotface go  

Tamie...glad you saw Jared's skool for what it really was....good you are able to help him and place him somewhere where he will excel.  I wish you lots of mummydust  

I actually am off this morning and the beginning half of the afternoon    However, (why is there always a "but"?   ), I have to get a birthday gift for Bubba's friends' party tomorrow and finish cleaning up the yardwork i started last nite.....

have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> to our home
> 
> 
> *LilMommyBug*
> 
> 
> we hope you kick off your shoes and hang around for awhile.
> 
> the homies are just now getting out of bed.
> well, some of them are.....



Just repeating Mac's welcome!    

Wow - I'm never around in time to welcome anyone!  It's Friday  and I'm OFF   for the first time in awhile!   Of course it's 40 degrees, raining, and windy, but what are you going to do?!  

Musical went okay last night.  More than a bit too long for my taste (can you say Titanic?)  Stephen did fine, but wasn't in a role where he could really have screwed up unless he fell off the stage or something!   I'm not in the least disappointed that we're not going again tonight or tomorrow night!

I'm going to hit a few garage sales, and then spend the morning working on a "Disney file" of stuff for my friend for when I head home next week, in order to prep her for her trip.  I'm also working on one of my famous "Countdown Calendars" for her as well, but have to substitute her house pics for mine, and some Sea World stuff for all my Uni pics and info I had in it.

Everyone have a great Friday!


----------



## damo

Hey guys, did you get all shook up this morning???  Everyone okay?


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Happy Friday!!!

Only 5 more periods in school to go!!!!!!!  Then it's partaaaaaay time!!! 
              


 Welcome to our newest homie too!!


----------



## RVGal

LilMommyBug said:


> Jealous!
> 
> Have fun!!



 LilMommyBug!

This is a great place, so stop in and chat whenever you want.   


Happy Friday everyone!

Katie, have a good trip... and Patty.  Wait, is Patty going too?  Or is she just excited about having a break from school?  I'm confused, but it doesn't take much.   

RV Show just opened and Brad is pretty excited.  Everyone keep fingers crossed, good thoughts, and "buy a trailer" vibes headed that way.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

RVGal said:


> Katie, have a good trip... and Patty.  Wait, is Patty going too?  Or is she just excited about having a break from school?  I'm confused, but it doesn't take much.



Oh, I am going too!!!  Do you think Katie would ever leave her lil sis behind??


----------



## RVGal

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Oh, I am going too!!!  Do you think Katie would ever leave her lil sis behind??



Wellll... you guys are always fighting over the bunk beds... and trying to get Mac to lock the door before one of you gets home... so I wasn't sure.   

Have a great trip and take lots of pictures.  We'll want a trip report from each of you when you get back.


----------



## tlinus

KStarfish82 said:


> Morning everyone!!!
> 
> 
> T-minus 9.5 hours til we leave!!
> 
> 
> Catch you later and happy Friday!!!



     

*Happy Vacay Day KATIE & PATTY!!!!!!

Work on that trip report which starts with the departure day, ya know  *


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> RV Show just opened and Brad is pretty excited.  Everyone keep fingers crossed, good thoughts, and "buy a trailer" vibes headed that way.



*Lots and lots of good thoughts and "buy a trailer" vibes for you guys !!!!!!!*


----------



## tlinus

*Lawrence - 

So sorry for your loss. Many thoughts and prayers for you and the family right now.*


----------



## loribell

Welcome Lilmommybug! Glad you joined us. 

DM - sorry you are a sickie. Hope you are feeling better soon. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Simpsons. 

Katie & Patty - Have a fabulous trip. Remember we are expecting a trippie from each of you! Have a safe trip. 

Tricia - Lots of good thoughts and trailer buying vibes coming your way! Just wondering, when I am rich will you guys be able to special order my motor home for me???? Of course it may be a while but I have picked it out.


----------



## loribell

And my fingers are crossed too!


----------



## Sharon G

HI!

I'm sneaking onto the DIS while here at work.

Just wanted to say hi and check in.

Hoping to catch up this weekend.

Bye!


----------



## loribell

Hi Sharon! Hope all is well with your mil and the rest of the family.


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon Homies


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> thanks sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry to hear that st L
> i guess today will be a sad day for you and the family.
> 
> here's a  from me and another  from all the homies here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristy got the boot last night.........finally.
> 
> 
> have a grand day, i know it is a busy one for you


mac - i thought she gave one of her "better" performances, oh well...she was rather snotty



ky07 said:


> Good afternoon Homies


hi guy, sorry to hear of your loss 

back later; going to sit out on deck & try to catch a ray or two


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> It was the gocart driver and the restaurant in the dark episode.... LOVED they blindsided Ozzy....PRICELESS look on his face.....glad to see the snotface go


Oh yeah...that might have been the greatest blind side hit in Survivor history.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... Happy Friday!!  

Cool and windy here today (25F) - forecast for the weekend is not much better - might even get some snow ... gotta love Spring in Alberta!!   Looks like it'll be a good weekend to stay indoors and watch some movies!


----------



## RAPstar

Holla, everyone!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Holla, everyone!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Leaving right now for FL!!!!



Catch you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Leaving right now for FL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Catch you guys tomorrow!



   Have a safe trip!!


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Leaving right now for FL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Catch you guys tomorrow!


   have tons of fun!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ... Happy Friday!!
> 
> Cool and windy here today (25F) - forecast for the weekend is not much better - might even get some snow ... gotta love Spring in Alberta!!  Looks like it'll be a good weekend to stay indoors and watch some movies!


 
it's almost 80 here ; i believe i got a start on my tan - finally

mac - did that earthquake shake anything up near you?  said it was 5.something  

no rats game, ds had mandatory tennis practice - sigh; my older 2 will be bummed - i've canceled every single time this year re weather, youngest's schedules


----------



## ky07

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Leaving right now for FL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Catch you guys tomorrow!



Have a great time


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> mac - i thought she gave one of her "better" performances, oh well...she was rather snotty
> 
> 
> hi guy, sorry to hear of your loss
> 
> back later; going to sit out on deck & try to catch a ray or two



Thank you very much


----------



## Akdar

keishashadow said:


> it's almost 80 here ; i believe i got a start on my tan - finally


I got some good sunburn over here in eastern PA while out mowing today, and I got paid to do it as well.  (part of my day job)


----------



## Metro West

Akdar said:


> I got some good sunburn over here in eastern PA while out mowing today, and I got paid to do it as well.  (part of my day job)


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> no rats game, ds had mandatory tennis practice - sigh; my older 2 will be bummed - i've canceled every single time this year re weather, youngest's schedules



That's to bad. You will get over there soon. 



Akdar said:


> I got some good sunburn over here in eastern PA while out mowing today, and I got paid to do it as well.  (part of my day job)



Hi Mike! 



KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Leaving right now for FL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Catch you guys tomorrow!



Have fun Katie! 


Off to baseball myself. Later!


----------



## tlinus

Akdar said:


> I got some good sunburn over here in eastern PA while out mowing today, and I got paid to do it as well.  (part of my day job)



*getting paid to lay down your base tan is ALWAYS a good thing!!!!*


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> I got some good sunburn over here in eastern PA while out mowing today, and I got paid to do it as well.  (part of my day job)



our snow is all gone and it hit 53 today but dropping again tonight.



why in the heck would anyone mow brown grass at this time of the year.???



i felt the earth move this morning.
it also comes with a song.


----------



## Metro West

Hey Brab...I was just watching the videos from Survivor last night...after Ozzy joined Eliza at Ponderosa, he was WHINING all night! Jeez...grow up Ozzy!

You should check them out on cbs.com


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i felt the earth move this morning.


   that's way too scary ... I heard about the earthquake up here ...


----------



## tlinus

*wow - this is weird - i am able to be on the computer. dh is at the Phillies/Mets game with the guys and two out of three beans are still out back playing *


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> *wow - this is weird - i am able to be on the computer. dh is at the Phillies/Mets game with the guys and two out of three beans are still out back playing *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Sorry I haven't been here- life is way too busy for me  

Thank you all for your concern about DH's upcoming cataract surgery. It won't be til the middle of May. It is just tentative date for now. I'll keep you posted when it is closer to the surgery date. 

Earthquake- yes, I was awake and did feel the earth move too!  
I was in bed with DH and I was awake before the earthquake hit. Felt the bed move. I looked at DH, he wasn't even moving, so I guessed it was a quake. Hey, it was fun to experience it tho   I went thru the same thing about 5 or so yrs ago. A small quake hit and I felt that one too.

I made the plane reservations today- with the free airline vouchers. Had to pay the tax today on credit card. So, I got All Star Sports resort reserved, DH got the vacation time approved for that week.
And now the airline reservations are done. I have so much more planning to do, but don't have time this minute to work on it.

Have to work on a school project for DD this weekend  Too many school projects and homework to do  

Tracie- did your dad have heart surgery? I'm sorry I missed that. Hope he is doing well  

St. L- Sorry to hear about your cousin's passing  
It is difficult when a young person passes. Prayers for you and the family  

Hi to all! I think of you all, even tho I can't be here that often.

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Happy Friday to my bestest peeps!    Between TGM & my DH being home the last couple days, I haven't had much free time.    I suppose Katie & Penny have left already.   Those lucky dogs!  

Lawrence, sorry to hear about your cousin.     Have you gotten your car taken care of yet?

If I've missed anything I should know, someone fill me in please.     See ya tomorrow. *


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. nothing happened today.


----------



## macraven

andy, that's because you didn' t have to work today.



you got to stay home and watch all the soap operas on tv today.

i ended up going to work.

now off for tv and then some reading.


----------



## tlinus

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Tracie- did your dad have heart surgery? I'm sorry I missed that. Hope he is doing well




*Thanks for asking. He came through the surgery JUST fine. He is grumbling and complaining - but sitting up and eating now. The surgery was yesterday and he was fortunate enough to have a quad vs. a triple. He will be around for another 1 bajillion years to annoy us all  *


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, that's because you didn' t have to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> you got to stay home and watch all the soap operas on tv today.
> 
> i ended up going to work.
> 
> now off for tv and then some reading.



I don't like soap operas. I was a nerd today tho, I watched half of season 10 of the Simpsons.......but listened to the commentary!!!


----------



## macraven

you can never go wrong with the simpsons..........


----------



## keishashadow

Akdar said:


> I got some good sunburn over here in eastern PA while out mowing today, and I got paid to do it as well. (part of my day job)


 
 


Metro West said:


>


 
uhhh, where's his safety gear???  where's his clothes dude=better tan? 



tlinus said:


> *getting paid to lay down your base tan is ALWAYS a good thing!!!!*


truer words were neve spoken 



macraven said:


> our snow is all gone and it hit 53 today but dropping again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> why in the heck would anyone mow brown grass at this time of the year.???
> 
> 
> 
> i felt the earth move this morning.
> it also comes with a song.


 
hee-hee, anticipation 



tlinus said:


> *wow - this is weird - i am able to be on the computer. dh is at the Phillies/Mets game with the guys and two out of three beans are still out back playing *


 
that's what meatloaf sings 2 outta 3 ain't bad 


tarheelmjfan said:


> *Happy Friday to my bestest peeps! Between TGM & my DH being home the last couple days, I haven't had much free time. I suppose Katie & Penny have left already. Those lucky dogs!  *
> 
> *Lawrence, sorry to hear about your cousin.  Have you gotten your car taken care of yet?*
> 
> *If I've missed anything I should know, someone fill me in please. See ya tomorrow. *


 
hey their girl, how's the trip planning coming along?



tlinus said:


> *Thanks for asking. He came through the surgery JUST fine. He is grumbling and complaining - but sitting up and eating now. The surgery was yesterday and he was fortunate enough to have a quad vs. a triple. He will be around for another 1 bajillion years to annoy us all  *


 
fantastic 

lori - hope baseball went well

rose - glad you got those tix booked  

back to Dr. Who-ooooo, Dr. Who 

barb - how's bubba?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> you can never go wrong with the simpsons..........



yup! it was either that or Twin Peaks.....but once you know who killed Laura Palmer, it's kinda hard to rewatch it. Maybe next year.


----------



## coastermom

Hello ... 

I was sooo busy these past two days . DH had a special day at school today so Thursday I was out all day getting stuff ready for him. MY DD is home from Catholic school because the Pope is in and well it was an excuse to give them more time off.  Like they needed it .  

Well we are all off this week except the DD that goes to catholic school . We need to get ready for our trip that is coming soon   . And the shower for my sister  Bridezilla  . 

Off to Six Flags again . My kids are like junkies they need a rollercoaster fix.  .
So I will not be back until Sunday guys .

I didn't get to ketchup so I will try to do it sunday .  Be Back soon  

Night Night


----------



## Metro West

coastermom said:


> My kids are like junkies they need a rollercoaster fix.  .


 Hey Mary...have fun!  

Why do you think I run over to IOA...ride a few rides and have lunch...and then come home? To get my coaster fix too!


----------



## bubba's mom

Evening all....heading to bed.... 

Tracie....GLAD to hear Dad is fine....I'll bet he's glad he wasn't stubborn now....   speedy recovery for him......

Janet....Bubba is fine....he now has an AeroChamber to assist him with the inhaler.... basically, I puff the inhaler into one end of this plastic tube, while he sucks it out of the other end....odd contraption, but seems to be working  

Mike....sunburn no good!    Come tan indoors to build yer base....slow & steady she goes.....Altho, was nice to be all tan today whilst wearing shorts and checking out everyone else's pasty legs!  

Todd.....I did see that site advertised, but never made it over.  I'd have to slap the s.o.b. if all he did was whine....shoulda played the idol ya fool!  


mac....bet ya saw plenty of earthquake coverage on weather channel 

HI to: Tricia, Lori, Bonny, Rob, Mary, Lawrence, Tammy, Rose and everyone else who blew by the neighborhood today.......

Long day...hitting the hay!!


----------



## coastermom

Turning the green light off , locking the doors and setting the alarm (hey it is still NYC here ) .   .... Turning in for the night see everyone soon .


Have a great Saturday Be back on Sunday . to  say hi to the homies


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Tinker-tude said:


> Sorry about your stuffy nose.  Hope you have some good meds.  And have fun on the Simpsons!!!!!!!!!!


I avoid meds like the plague. I only take them if I *have* to.



macraven said:


> what simpson ticket??
> 
> spill it darkie


TMs require a special ticket to ride the Simpsons during TM preview.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... we'll come visit you ... will you have cookies???


No guarantees, but I'll gladly accept Bribery.


----------



## keishashadow

everybody ducking under the covers already 

it's still 70 here, the night is young...going to join DH on the deck & watch him drink a beer 

barb - as i recall the ped told my kids to count to 5 (or 10) can't remember  while using the aerochamber to make sure they got it all inhaled...remember, no tooty noise (ala a kazoo) or he's doing it wrong.

see ya tomorrow


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Todd.....I did see that site advertised, but never made it over.  I'd have to slap the s.o.b. if all he did was whine....shoulda played the idol ya fool!


Yeah...that's the other thing he kept saying. I'm thinking we're gonna hear another rat vs snake speech at the final.


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> Yeah...that's the other thing he kept saying. I'm thinking we're gonna hear another rat vs snake speak at the final.



lol I miss.........susan? eh, that was the only time I ever really _watched_ survivor. i'm not big on reality tv. Except America's Next Top Model. I know, I'm gay.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

The Secret


----------



## Metro West

Well...I guess I'll head to bed...have lots to do tomorrow.

Buh bye!


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> Well...I guess I'll head to bed...have lots to do tomorrow.
> 
> Buh bye!



Nite Todd!


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> The Secret



Woah, that's quite the little treasure hunt you sent me on.  First I had to figure out what the SNA thread was (SAN perhaps?), then I had to follow the link, then I had to click, OK, then....there it was....THE SECRET!!!!!!


Can we do another one?  Can we?  Can we?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

damo said:


> Woah, that's quite the little treasure hunt you sent me on.  First I had to figure out what the SNA thread was (SAN perhaps?), then I had to follow the link, then I had to click, OK, then....there it was....THE SECRET!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Can we do another one?  Can we?  Can we?


D'oh! I guess I have SNA (the Orange County, CA airport) on the brain. 

And as for treasure hunts, perhaps.


----------



## t-and-a

Hey Homies! 
I see Katie and Patty are leaving tomorrow! I'm jealous! 

Barb, 
Jacob has asthma and we used several different inhalers with an aerochamber when he was little. Really, the aerochamber would be the best way for anyone to use an inhaler. Those things are really nasty to puff off of all at one time! We don't use the aerochamber anymore, as he only needs his Albuterol inhaler if he has an emergency, which doesn't happen very often (thank goodness!).


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Saturday!


----------



## coastermom

Morning all just wanted to pop in and say HELLO before our big day at Six Flags to day . 

I am getting all ready for our big trip to USF/IOA and am really excited for my DD. My sister informed me she spoke to the HRH and ordered a suprise to our room     .  I can't wait to see it . I will have to take lots of pictures  . 


Off to go get dressed have a bite to eat and then get my 3 kids up , Dh up and my DD's friend that stayed over last night . Just what we needed another kid .  . 

Our  NJ Devils were knocked out of the hockey playoffs   . Well we knew it wasn't going to be pretty but it was really   . We got creamed by of all teams the NY  rangers  it really well you know it ( insert foul words  here ) ok .. Rant over so is our season  

Off to the races see everyone on Sunday ...  Have  GOOD DAY HOMIES IN THE BOX


----------



## Sharon G

Goodmorning!

I'm trying to convince DH that he needs to take time away from the yardwork, shower, get dressed up and have some photos taken of the two of us.

I'm putting together a bound memory book as a gift to him for our 20th anniversary next month and we don't have any current pictures of us together.

Seeing as it's a surprise I've had to come up with a reason for the photo session. Told him I am putting together some pictures for his mom at the nursing home. 

Seeing as his mom is feeling better and back to being her b!tchy self, he's in no hurry to do anything nice for her. It's going to be a struggle to get those pictures today.... and its a beautiful sunny day....and I have to have them done by Monday to send to the person putting the book together....ugghh....wish me luck.

Off to see about that mound of laundry!


----------



## mslclark

Prom pictures as requested:





DS and DD





DD and her date





DD's group





DS and his date





DS and part of his group - they met the others at the restaurant, so I have no pics


----------



## damo

Ooooh!  So beautiful!


----------



## ky07

Good after noon Homies


----------



## RAPstar

Good morning...........um, wait, afternoon.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... hope everyone is having a great Saturday ... 

Crappy weather here ... snowing and 16F ... think I'll go hibernate


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Crappy weather here ... snowing and 16F ... think I'll go hibernate


Bonny...it's time for you to move. It's sunny and 82 degrees right now.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I have baked chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Bonny...it's time for you to move. It's sunny and 82 degrees right now.



60 and 70's here


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have baked chocolate chip cookies.



damn, and I just gorged myself on twizzlers


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Bonny...it's time for you to move. It's sunny and 82 degrees right now.


... some day I hope



the Dark Marauder said:


> I have baked chocolate chip cookies.


...  



RAPstar said:


> damn, and I just gorged myself on twizzlers


Red or Black??


----------



## keishashadow

Sharon G said:


> Goodmorning!
> 
> I'm trying to convince DH that he needs to take time away from the yardwork, shower, get dressed up and have some photos taken of the two of us.
> 
> I'm putting together a bound memory book as a gift to him for our 20th anniversary next month and we don't have any current pictures of us together.
> 
> Seeing as it's a surprise I've had to come up with a reason for the photo session. Told him I am putting together some pictures for his mom at the nursing home.
> 
> Seeing as his mom is feeling better and back to being her b!tchy self, he's in no hurry to do anything nice for her. It's going to be a struggle to get those pictures today.... and its a beautiful sunny day....and I have to have them done by Monday to send to the person putting the book together....ugghh....wish me luck.
> 
> Off to see about that mound of laundry!


 
oh dear, do it for your hubby , so hard to deal with for you



the Dark Marauder said:


> I have baked chocolate chip cookies.


 
drool...gotta luv a man who bakes 



ky07 said:


> 60 and 70's here


 
enjoy, i was 80 yesterday here, still mid 70's...snowed in seattle 

who knew they made black twizlers (licorice-bleech)

stuffing family w/pizza & hoagies today; spent day tracking down a new patio table, the old wrought iron one fell apart - needs soddered?  got one of the el-cheapos to just get thru the season, seems sturdy enough to me.

bbl


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> *i was 80 yesterday* here, still mid 70's...snowed in seattle


Janet...you were 80 yesterday and you didn't tell anyone?


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Afternoon all.  

*mslclark*, beautiful pics.

Off to the movies.  Bye.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Red or Black??



Red of course!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!!!!

We arrived safely!!!



Its about 80 degrees or so here and a little cloudy but good stuff good stuff.

I'll detail more later.....


See ya!


----------



## ky07

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!!!!
> 
> We arrived safely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Its about 80 degrees or so here and a little cloudy but good stuff good stuff.
> 
> I'll detail more later.....
> 
> 
> See ya!



Have fun


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> Its about 80 degrees or so here and a little cloudy but good stuff good stuff.


Hey Katie...glad to hear you guys made it OK. I'll be at the parks tomorrow and the weather should be warm for the rest of the week.

Have fun!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

^^^^

Pay me a visit in the afternoon!!!


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Pay me a visit in the afternoon!!!






i'm sure they would if they knew where to look for you...........




hi homies.....just got back from dinner out and started laundry.

it's been a long day here.



going to ketchup now.
will bbblll...........sorry, that's me studdering again.


----------



## RVGal

mslclark said:


> Prom pictures as requested:



Gorgeous pictures!  They all look like what I think of as classic Prom pictures.   

We've had a very busy day here and I'm about to turn in, but I wanted to stop in and say hi first.

Hi.

Nite.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Janet...you were 80 yesterday and you didn't tell anyone?


call me methesula (too lazy to look up the spelling lol)



blueeyesrnc said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> *mslclark*, beautiful pics.
> 
> Off to the movies.  Bye.


what'cha seeing?

mslclark - ps forgot to note, the pics are beautiful!



KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!!!!
> 
> We arrived safely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Its about 80 degrees or so here and a little cloudy but good stuff good stuff.
> 
> I'll detail more later.....
> 
> 
> See ya!


 
 make sure to say hi to my DS if you see him @ IOA on Friday 

i always have told my DSs they "have" to behave...i have spys everywhere 

mac - u channeling elmer fudd 

dr who was great, torchwood is weirder than usual


----------



## macraven

yes, and elmer fudd here forgot to say how beautiful your son and daughter are.

the prom dress she has on is marvelous!!

i do like that red ms clark!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> i'm sure they would if they knew where to look for you...........


They do know. Somewhere in USF/IOA. 
Or they could send me a PM which may or may not help.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey there!

I'm not hitting Universal so I wont be able to search for DM...

Where are you going Metro??


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

the Dark Marauder said:


> They do know. Somewhere in USF/IOA.
> Or they could send me a PM which may or may not help.


 ya I found that out ...


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I'm not hitting Universal so I wont be able to search for DM...
> 
> Where are you going Metro??


I'll hit both parks...taking pix and looking for stuff for DISers mostly. I might ride a few rides but mainly taking pictures.


----------



## ky07

Good Night and sweet dreams homies


----------



## Metro West

Another DISer biting the dust. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Night night all!


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. nothing happened today again.....well besides watching Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer finally.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> evening all. nothing happened today again.....well besides watching Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer finally.



... better than Winter being back with a vengeance here  


... BTW  hi Rob


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... better than Winter being back with a vengeance here



Wow - it's supposed to be 70 and sunny here tomorrow, believe it or not!  Today's forecast was rain all day, and it started out that way, but ended up being fairly nice.  Probably upper 50's and partly sunny at least!

I played 9 holes of golf with Eric tonight - everyone else was gone - Royce & Matt at a soccer tournament (They've won 2 games so far!  He had games today at 9:30am and 9:30pm!  ).  One more tomorrow for the championship.  Anyways, I took an average of 15 shots to each of Eric's, but it was nice out and there was no one near us on the course.  

I got a birdie!    Unfortunately, literally!   Managed to actually hit a shot further than I was expecting and hit a goose right in the rear end that was resting on the course!   They still refused to move as Eric and I got up there with the cart, so he had to run around and yell and scare them off the course so we could play!  That, however, was about the highlight of the golf playing on my part!

Up late here because Stephen's last play performance is tonight and he's at a party afterwards, and since I'm the only adult here (or even only driver in the house), I have to go pick him up afterwards!  Joy!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... better than Winter being back with a vengeance here
> 
> 
> ... BTW  hi Rob



hi, gorgeous!! we never really have a winter here. tho it did snow this year in parts of the area. I like the cold....but I'm a bear so I have self insulation!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> hi, gorgeous!! we never really have a winter here. tho it did snow this year in parts of the area. I like the cold....but I'm a bear so I have self insulation!!



We have 2 seasons here ... winter and non-winter    Actually April weather in Alberta is wonky - I've even seen it snow in the mountains in July (we're about 3 hours from the Canadian rockies)


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We have 2 seasons here ... winter and non-winter    Actually April weather in Alberta is wonky - I've even seen it snow in the mountains in July (we're about 3 hours from the Canadian rockies)



kinda like here. we have hot, and not as hot. tho it does get somewhat cool in winter. I'd love to visit Canada one day. I plan on moving there if Bush decides to get stupid and do the draft b4 he leaves office......or if another Republican wins and they decide to do it. So you might see me sooner than you think!!


----------



## mslclark

marciemi said:


> II got a birdie!    Unfortunately, literally!   Managed to actually hit a shot further than I was expecting and hit a goose right in the rear end that was resting on the course!   They still refused to move as Eric and I got up there with the cart, so he had to run around and yell and scare them off the course so we could play!  That, however, was about the highlight of the golf playing on my part!



I'm impressed - good job!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Crappy weather here ... snowing and 16F ... think I'll go hibernate



Oh yuck!  We had a nice day here, started out a little drizzly, but turned out sunny and warm



the Dark Marauder said:


> I have baked chocolate chip cookies.



Mmmmm, sounds good!



KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!!!!
> 
> We arrived safely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Its about 80 degrees or so here and a little cloudy but good stuff good stuff.
> 
> I'll detail more later.....
> 
> 
> See ya!



Oh wow! I hope the weather stays good for you!


Thanks for all the nice words about the prom pics - I was so proud of them!

Did anyone try to get on the dis boards last night and end up at a totally different site?  It said it was the unoriginaldistroublemakers club.  I kept trying to get on the disboards using different links, and I always ended up there.  Finally I got on the real boards.  There was a thread up top about it asking if the site was hijacked.   A lot of people posted that they experienced the same thing.  But this morning that thread was deleted.  It was weird!!  Wonder why they would just delete that thread with no explanation as to what happened.

Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Trying to decide what to do today. I was planning on going to Universal but now the forecast has changed to cloudy and showers.


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning everyone!!

mslclark---prom pix were beautiful....the girls all looked great and had beautiful dresses    Did they all have a good time?


What a whirlwind weekend..... yesterday I worked in the morning, ditched early and went to Bubba's soccer game.  Then, 'visited' the 'other' work   Ran home, grabbed Bubba, took him to his swim party and took off for a client's house to take care of her.  Finished up a little early with her, so I dropped by the mall to grab a couple things and met my boys at my Mom's so we could take my Grandpop out for dinner. FINALLY got home around 8 or so....exhausting day  


Day off today...going to take care of some things around here  

Enjoy your Sunday everyone!!


----------



## ky07

Good morning Homies


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day. Have loads of junk to do around here


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


>



Todd, that smiley is awesome!


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> why in the heck would anyone mow brown grass at this time of the year.?



Mac, the grass was green and lush, and very high in some spots.  I had to raise the mower deck 1.5 inches from where I left it at the end of last years mowing season!


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> Mike....sunburn no good!    Come tan indoors to build yer base....slow & steady she goes.....Altho, was nice to be all tan today whilst wearing shorts and checking out everyone else's pasty legs!



Barb, I WISH I could tan, I am basically a "burn, peel, burn" person.  I don't tan, never have.  It's the fair skin curse!!!!  Before my goatee had shades of gray, it was mostly red, as was my hair when I was in elementary school, so you see what I mean.


----------



## t-and-a

HEY HOMIES!!! 
I've not been around here much, but I wanted to drop in and say HI!!! I've been busy with the husband and the kids and also making my plans for our vacation. I've got a busy day ahead of me today....gots to get some laundry done....It's piled up!!!!


Akdar said:


> Barb, I WISH I could tan, I am basically a "burn, peel, burn" person.  I don't tan, never have.  It's the fair skin curse!!!!  Before my goatee had shades of gray, it was mostly red, as was my hair when I was in elementary school, so you see what I mean.



You have got to start out SLOW Mike!!!! Try about 1/4 of the time for the tanning bed starting off and work your way up. You will find that if you get that base tan, you won't burn as easily. For fair skinned people, it just takes a while and you can't expect that dark tan, but you will get some color.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Wanted to say a quick hi also to everyone  

Went to church last night, got all your backs.

Got lots to do myself today and everyday.

Barb- I must have missed this- did Bubba get diagnosed lately with asthma?
I take it he is doing better?  

Hope K-fish and Dolphin have a good vacation   

I also got one of those strange websites last nite as well. I'm guessing the Disboards got hacked last night? I don't know  


Should be a beautiful day here in the Chicago area today  
Not beach weather, but nice weather in general  

Have a good day homies!


----------



## Akdar

t-and-a said:


> You have got to start out SLOW Mike!!!! Try about 1/4 of the time for the tanning bed starting off and work your way up. You will find that if you get that base tan, you won't burn as easily. For fair skinned people, it just takes a while and you can't expect that dark tan, but you will get some color.


Alison, thanks, I know about the whole tanning bed thing, years ago before I had 1 main job and a side business of my own, I had time to go to the gym and did the tanning bed as well.  I know I'll never get a dark tan, what I do now is when the sunburn gets to bad, or I have to mow in the real hot weather, I use sunblock, I don't want skin cancer some day in the future!  My skin needs SPF 1,000,000,000


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I'll hit both parks...taking pix and looking for stuff for DISers mostly. I might ride a few rides but mainly taking pictures.


is it toy story preview this weekend?



Akdar said:


> Mac, the grass was green and lush, and very high in some spots. I had to raise the mower deck 1.5 inches from where I left it at the end of last years mowing season!


 
my neighbor cuts his grass @ least twice every time; think he's going for that checkerboard effect the ball parks have ; he's a butthead...who spends more time on yardwork than they need to?  probably just enjoys breathing the gas fumes

marici goosed a goose  

i'm up to ears in chores, have a good one


----------



## Akdar

keishashadow said:


> my neighbor cuts his grass @ least twice every time; think he's going for that checkerboard effect the ball parks have ; he's a butthead...who spends more time on yardwork than they need to?  probably just enjoys breathing the gas fumes



I rarely cut the grass at home, (since during the warm months that's what I do almost every day at work) but I did buy a new tractor for the house last year, and my wife does like riding the tractor to cut the grass


----------



## Sharon G

Akdar said:


> I rarely cut the grass at home, (since during the warm months that's what I do almost every day at work) but I did buy a new tractor for the house last year, and my wife does like riding the tractor to cut the grass



I'm with your wife on this, I like mowing with the tractor too. It even has a drink holder. I get time alone to listen to music and a tan at the same time! It takes about 3 hours to mow the lawn, more like 4 1/2 if we let it get to long and have to use the bagger. I liked the old tractor with the  sweeper better as it held twice as much grass. Oh-well. The grass is still dead and brown here for the most part.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... snowing like crazy here so spending a quiet day inside watching movies ...


keishashadow said:


> is it toy story preview this weekend?


TSM Preview for AP holders is May 10, 11 & 12th


----------



## RAPstar

hello all. another fun filled day of nothingness so far


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> is it toy story preview this weekend?


No...the weekend of May 10-12 at Disney's Hollywood Studios.


----------



## ky07

Awful quiet today


----------



## Metro West

In case anyone was wondering...Brab mentioned a while back ago about the old HRC being visible from the Studios. At lookie what I found today! Also, the BTTR train and DeLorean have a new home.


----------



## macraven

i'll try to come back tonight if i can to yak with all of you homies.

i'm in the middle of making plans for a quick trip to southern illinois and to mt carmel.

we are having a graveside burial on this saturday for a relative.

i finally got a room for myself and parents to stay at that did not have any structural damage.

all is fine here with me.
hope the same for all of you.

i need to get some more work done on my car tomorrow and run a son to the doctor's office.

not sure if i don't come back tonight if i will be on in the morning here.

i'll try.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> In case anyone was wondering...Brab mentioned a while back ago about the old HRC being visible from the Studios. At lookie what I found today! Also, the BTTR train and DeLorean have a new home.









Todd glad you showed that I'm glad they aren't just storing them away and I will have to figure out how to get there to see them this summer


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Todd glad you showed that I'm glad they aren't just storing them away and I will have to figure out how to get there to see them this summer



i'll draw you a map and send it to you if no one here tells you before you leave.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i'll try to come back tonight if i can to yak with all of you homies.
> 
> i'm in the middle of making plans for a quick trip to southern illinois and to mt carmel.
> 
> we are having a graveside burial on this saturday for a relative.
> 
> i finally got a room for myself and parents to stay at that did not have any structural damage.
> 
> all is fine here with me.
> hope the same for all of you.
> 
> i need to get some more work done on my car tomorrow and run a son to the doctor's office.
> 
> not sure if i don't come back tonight if i will be on in the morning here.
> 
> i'll try.


Sorry to hear that Mac


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i'll draw you a map and send it to you if no one here tells you before you leave.



Thanks Mac that would be great


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> Todd glad you showed that I'm glad they aren't just storing them away and I will have to figure out how to get there to see them this summer


Uh oh...THAT doesn't sound good. Have your plans changed? Did the car repairs take all your vacation money?


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Uh oh...THAT doesn't sound good. Have your plans changed? Did the car repairs take all your vacation money?



Long story short we wound up getting another car from a differnt car lot but it took our spending money for souveniers but we should be able to put that back when we get the tax rebate thing but hotel and food money still not touched and airline already paid for plus our Universal tickets already paid for


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> Long story short we wound up getting another car from a differnt car lot but it took our spending money for souveniers but we should be able to put that back when we get the tax rebate thing but hotel and food money still not touched and airline already paid for plus our Universal tickets already paid for


That's good at least. I'm still hoping you guys come down so we can drag you onto Dueling Dragons.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> That's good at least. I'm still hoping you guys come down so we can drag you onto Dueling Dragons.



Sorry Todd I worded that wrong I meant to say when we came down to universal this summer and my DW said she didn't care if we had spending money or not that as long as we had a place to stay and food money she was going


----------



## blueeyesrnc

ky07 said:


> Long story short we wound up getting another car from a differnt car lot but it took our spending money for souveniers but we should be able to put that back when we get the tax rebate thing but hotel and food money still not touched and airline already paid for plus our Universal tickets already paid for



Glad your still able to go. I'm so sorry about your loss. I hope for only good things for you and yours from this point on. 



macraven said:


> i'll try to come back tonight if i can to yak with all of you homies.
> 
> i'm in the middle of making plans for a quick trip to southern illinois and to mt carmel.
> 
> we are having a graveside burial on this saturday for a relative.
> 
> i finally got a room for myself and parents to stay at that did not have any structural damage.
> 
> all is fine here with me.
> hope the same for all of you.
> 
> i need to get some more work done on my car tomorrow and run a son to the doctor's office.
> 
> not sure if i don't come back tonight if i will be on in the morning her
> 
> i'll try.



So sorry, Mac. Take care.


----------



## ky07

blueeyesrnc said:


> Glad your still able to go. I'm so sorry about your loss. I hope for only good things for you and yours from this point on.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, Mac. Take care.



Thank you I was begining to wonder there for a min


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Saw Nim's Island with my DD9. Good flick. Different part for Jody Foster. She tried comedy on for size. She did a fairly good job. Like a movie that transports me, and this one did.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i'll try to come back tonight if i can to yak with all of you homies.
> 
> i'm in the middle of making plans for a quick trip to southern illinois and to mt carmel.
> 
> we are having a graveside burial on this saturday for a relative.
> 
> i finally got a room for myself and parents to stay at that did not have any structural damage.
> 
> all is fine here with me.
> hope the same for all of you.
> 
> i need to get some more work done on my car tomorrow and run a son to the doctor's office.
> 
> not sure if i don't come back tonight if i will be on in the morning here.
> 
> i'll try.


Sorry to hear that Mac...take care of yourself.


----------



## keishashadow

Akdar said:


> I rarely cut the grass at home, (since during the warm months that's what I do almost every day at work) but I did buy a new tractor for the house last year, and my wife does like riding the tractor to cut the grass


 
 i could use a weed wacker to cut ours...junk in yard takes up most of the grass...between pool, decks, sheds & DHs veggie garden there isn't much left



Sharon G said:


> I'm with your wife on this, I like mowing with the tractor too. It even has a drink holder. I get time alone to listen to music and a tan at the same time! It takes about 3 hours to mow the lawn, more like 4 1/2 if we let it get to long and have to use the bagger. I liked the old tractor with the sweeper better as it held twice as much grass. Oh-well. The grass is still dead and brown here for the most part.


 
that's a whole lotta green stuff, forget what i said about wanting to move to the country lol



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ... snowing like crazy here so spending a quiet day inside watching movies ...
> 
> TSM Preview for AP holders is May 10, 11 & 12th


 
snow 



Metro West said:


> No...the weekend of May 10-12 at Disney's Hollywood Studios.


 
i'm off...as usual ...nice pics 

st l - glad it's all coming together for you 

mac - hope the trip goes well, not too much of an ordeal with transporting parents


----------



## Metro West

Before signing off for the night, I thought I would share a couple of construction pictures from the Jurassic Park area. Harry Potter World is starting to go upwards. This is two different views of the building:










I tried to get a shot of the bridge being built to divert people from the Lost Continent but couldn't get a decent shot and all the walkways down to that area are blocked off. 

Anyhoo...have a good night and a happy Monday!


----------



## coastermom

Hey all Busy weekend here . I am so TIRED but had to come in and say HI .

WE went to SF on Saturday and well I got a little sun burn  . I really didn't even think I was in the sun that much but oh well . The park was packed but it was fun to walk around and see the kiddies enjoy it . 

I do hope that during our trip to USF/IOA in TEN DAYS   that DD is open . I am so looking forward to a good ride on fire and or ice. I am also praying really hard to have a soft opening day for the simpsons but if not there is always 2010 ... 

Had my DS practice for baseball today and going from 80 degrees to 50 degrees really stinks . I wish it were 80 all the time . Any way he was so cute IT is great to see the YMCA make baseball fun and not all just about the win. Everyone is a winner there and that makes mommy  Happy . 

Got to get ready for bed my oldest DD has school this week and we got to get up early  but one DD is at her friends house and sleeping there and my DS is going to sleep now  . 

See everyone in the morning .


Mac sorry to hear about your loss you need a  . 

Lawerance ... At least now you can still go on your vacation   

Night night


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> snow


  uh huh - although most of it will hopefully melt by this time next week ...



Metro West said:


> Before signing off for the night, I thought I would share a couple of construction pictures from the Jurassic Park area. Harry Potter World is starting to go upwards. This is two different views of the building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a shot of the bridge being built to divert people from the Lost Continent but couldn't get a decent shot and all the walkways down to that area are blocked off.
> 
> Anyhoo...have a good night and a happy Monday!


Kewl photos Todd ... thanks for sharing those ... good to see some progress




Mac ...   have a safe trip


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Kewl photos Todd ... thanks for sharing those ... good to see some progress




As long as their progress doesn't close DD down until next year....or after September!!!


----------



## loribell

Hey everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend. 

Lawrence glad you got a different car and your trip was not impacted too much. 

mslclark - loved those prom pics. Your daugther is beautiful and son is very handsome. Loved that dress. 

Mac be careful on your trip this week. I hope all goes well with your folks. 

I worked for my sis this weekend and I'm bushed. Finally finished reading up on the dis. Gonna hit the hay soon. 

Have a terrific week everyone!


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> Hey all Busy weekend here . I am so TIRED but had to come in and say HI .
> 
> WE went to SF on Saturday and well I got a little sun burn  . I really didn't even think I was in the sun that much but oh well . The park was packed but it was fun to walk around and see the kiddies enjoy it .
> 
> I do hope that during our trip to USF/IOA in TEN DAYS   that DD is open . I am so looking forward to a good ride on fire and or ice. I am also praying really hard to have a soft opening day for the simpsons but if not there is always 2010 ...
> 
> Had my DS practice for baseball today and going from 80 degrees to 50 degrees really stinks . I wish it were 80 all the time . Any way he was so cute IT is great to see the YMCA make baseball fun and not all just about the win. Everyone is a winner there and that makes mommy  Happy .
> 
> Got to get ready for bed my oldest DD has school this week and we got to get up early  but one DD is at her friends house and sleeping there and my DS is going to sleep now  .
> 
> See everyone in the morning .
> 
> 
> Mac sorry to hear about your loss you need a  .
> 
> Lawerance ... At least now you can still go on your vacation
> 
> Night night



Yeah and the only thing we have to worry about right now is coming up with some money to get us from the airport to our first hotel and then to rpr and back to airport but really hoping for the tax rebate to come in and when it does it will put back all the money we used that was for the vacation but anywho we can't wait til july


----------



## ky07

Good night Homies and sweet Universal dreams


----------



## macraven

good morning, it's monday now..........


thank you homies for the kind words and thoughts.....




came back to lock up the joint and turn off the lights.



see you in a few hours.

i have to take off early for a doc appt in the morning, but will punch in here when i can


----------



## Motherfletcher

Morning!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great day!


----------



## tlinus

*Morning all!!!!

Todd - awesome pics   we need you to do those screen captures of the weekly weather forecast - get yerself a thread and we can beg bev to sticky it  

mac - you have a safe trip. I know you will be around for another day or so, but I am going to be in and out of here all week - have lots to do before Sunday and don't want to miss you.

mary - great time at SF with the kids! not much longer until your Uni/IOA Adventure   

Lawrence - sorry to hear about the car thing. I would look into a lemon law or something to get some of your money back from the other dealer.   Glad this will not impact your trip too much. Good Vibes for a quick delivery of that stimulus check    

It is a busy busy week in the Bean Household. Mamma and Daddy are getting ready to venture to Vegas on Sunday   He needs business casual and I need all casual. He is in class everyday and I am on my own to explore, take pics and whatnot. Oldest Bean turns 13 on Wednesday, have to figure in a cake somewhere for the grandparents......DH and Kbean always goto dinner for her birthday. Just the two of them - so I will have the grands over right after they get home. I am also signed up to help out on Dino Day at Fbean's Kindergarten class......He is an afternoon class, but on Wednesday he is in school all day - and so am I    For some reason I knew I should have only volunteered for half a day   Oh well, who needs sleep? I will sleep next week!  *


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> Hey all Busy weekend here . I am so TIRED but had to come in and say HI .
> 
> WE went to SF on Saturday and well I got a little sun burn  . I really didn't even think I was in the sun that much but oh well . The park was packed but it was fun to walk around and see the kiddies enjoy it .
> 
> I do hope that during our trip to USF/IOA in TEN DAYS   that DD is open . I am so looking forward to a good ride on fire and or ice. I am also praying really hard to have a soft opening day for the simpsons but if not there is always 2010 ...
> 
> Night night


 
you are so lucky your SF is open, all parks within a few hours of my house don't open until May ; ergo the reason we're going to Gettysburg this weekend...i need a park fix! 

fingers crossed for you



loribell said:


> Hey everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend.
> 
> I worked for my sis this weekend and I'm bushed. Finally finished reading up on the dis. Gonna hit the hay soon.
> 
> Have a terrific week everyone!


 
lori pounds the hay now i'm humming the farmer in the dale 

hope u didn't work too hard



ky07 said:


> Yeah and the only thing we have to worry about right now is coming up with some money to get us from the airport to our first hotel and then to rpr and back to airport but really hoping for the tax rebate to come in and when it does it will put back all the money we used that was for the vacation but anywho we can't wait til july


 
hmm, have you checked into a cheapo rental car (perhaps from offsite vendor @ airport) using the codes on this board & mousesavers...long as you don't pre-pay you can book something now & keep checking for better rates.  



macraven said:


> good morning, it's monday now..........
> 
> 
> i have to take off early for a doc appt in the morning, but will punch in here when i can


good luck @ the good doctors 


tlinus said:


> *Morning all!!!!*
> 
> *Todd - awesome pics  we need you to do those screen captures of the weekly weather forecast - get yerself a thread and we can beg bev to sticky it  *
> *It is a busy busy week in the Bean Household. Mamma and Daddy are getting ready to venture to Vegas on Sunday  He needs business casual and I need all casual. He is in class everyday and I am on my own to explore, take pics and whatnot. Oldest Bean turns 13 on Wednesday, have to figure in a cake somewhere for the grandparents......DH and Kbean always goto dinner for her birthday. Just the two of them - so I will have the grands over right after they get home. I am also signed up to help out on Dino Day at Fbean's Kindergarten class......He is an afternoon class, but on Wednesday he is in school all day - and so am I   For some reason I knew I should have only volunteered for half a day  Oh well, who needs sleep? I will sleep next week!  *


 
i'm exhausted just reading your schedule...you do need a vacation

ps nobody sleeps in vegas , or so i hear lol  

just gamble while DHs in class 

i want pics of the Luxor...lots & lots of pics of the Luxor ...not too many of the hot tub in your room though or i'll be tempted to upgrade .  Would like to see the pool area

i 2nd your idea of Todd being sticky ; he has class photos!

good week ahead, i feel it in my bunions


----------



## ky07

Good morning Homies


----------



## macraven

morning homies.


will be in and out today.


blue eyes, i wasn't trying to avoid you just kept skimming thru the pages and now that i went back i see you are as chatty as we are!


i'm so glad you are here with us.


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> *Todd - awesome pics   we need you to do those screen captures of the weekly weather forecast - get yerself a thread and we can beg bev to sticky it  *


Thanks but I steal those shots from the local news station's website. I can do it but if I end up in jail, someone bail me out.  



keishashadow said:


> i 2nd your idea of Todd being sticky ; he has class photos!


Well thanks Janet!


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> only thing we have to worry about right now is coming up with some money to get us from the airport to our first hotel and then to rpr and back to airport



i agree with Janet....use mousesavers for code for cheapie rental...  Also try carrentals.com .... OR call a car service and ask them what they would charge.  I know across from PBH is Holiday Inn Universal that has a Budget at it (we use it all the time).  You can either walk across the highway and pickup/return it OR I believe they do have the "drop you off" or "pick you up" service.... Also, as time gets closer, check Southwest rental car deals/codes....I snagged a beaut once there    Did you check out the transportation board to see if they have any ideas??  Also, try rentalcarmomma.com (don't laugh   )... Once I managed to get a SUV for $189 for 9 days  



tlinus said:


> *
> Todd - awesome pics   we need you to do those screen captures of the weekly weather forecast - get yerself a thread and we can beg bev to sticky it  *



 





tlinus said:


> *
> It is a busy busy week in the Bean Household. Mamma and Daddy are getting ready to venture to Vegas on Sunday   He needs business casual and I need all casual. He is in class everyday and I am on my own to explore, take pics and whatnot. Oldest Bean turns 13 on Wednesday, have to figure in a cake somewhere for the grandparents......DH and Kbean always goto dinner for her birthday. Just the two of them - so I will have the grands over right after they get home. I am also signed up to help out on Dino Day at Fbean's Kindergarten class......He is an afternoon class, but on Wednesday he is in school all day - and so am I    For some reason I knew I should have only volunteered for half a day   Oh well, who needs sleep? I will sleep next week!  *



please, please, please   take Janet's pix of Luxor....before she has a heart attack!!    Still wonderin' why you need casual at all...with that hot tub and 'sleeping' and all....     I am sure you will have a wonderful time....make it a 'makeup' anniversary trip    Lookin' forward to TRIP REPORT!! 



keishashadow said:


> good week ahead, i feel it in my bunions



This frightens me  


Happy (?) Monday everyone!!  Yet another week upon us...another week closer to vacation!  

Doom & gloom clouds here today....Janet!  Quit hoggin' the sun and send it over here....

everyone is busy, Momma Bean, mac, everyone busy as a bee....... me included


----------



## RAPstar

off to work I go!! don't have too much fun with me away! lol


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> off to work I go!! don't have too much fun with me away! lol





ok, i'll put that on my list.

also on my list is grocery store and laundry


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all- quick fly by...

My computer is acting real slow today.

I was out earlier today shopping for cards, birthday cards, Mother's Day cards, other cards I needed. 

Trying to also sell chocolate candies for Matthew's fundraiser for Boy Scouts. Have to do this fundraiser now  
Trying to get a a few teachers at school to buy from Matthew. Matthew and DH will do on-site sales at our local library on Sat. morning.

We went to visit my grandma yesterday at the nursing home.

Mac- hope all goes well with your downstate trip this week  
Hope no more earthquake and aftershocks.

Hi to Mac, Barb, RAPstar,Todd, St. Lawrence,Janet, Tracie, Mother Fletcher, and anyone else I missed 

Forgot to mention, it's in the 70's here by me today!!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey rose, good luck on the fundraising



bubba's mom said:


> i agree with Janet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _see what editing can do_
> 
> please, please, please  take Janet's pix of Luxor....before she has a heart attack!!
> 
> _cut me a break, you know i'm travel compulsive it's in my bunions, i mean genes_
> 
> This frightens me
> 
> Happy (?) Monday everyone!! Yet another week upon us...another week closer to vacation!
> 
> Doom & gloom clouds here today....Janet! Quit hoggin' the sun and send it over here....


 
nope...the sun is mine...all mine...mine, mine, mine






i'll bring it with me out east on Friday 

i wouldn't know what a bunion looks like if it bit me, although i'm familiar with grunions




Metro West said:


> Thanks but I steal those shots from the local news station's website. I can do it but if I end up in jail, someone bail me out.


we gotcher back...do they take disney dollars?


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> Hey rose, good luck on the fundraising
> 
> 
> 
> nope...the sun is mine...all mine...mine, mine, mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll bring it with me out east on Friday
> 
> i wouldn't know what a bunion looks like if it bit me, although i'm familiar with grunions
> 
> 
> 
> *we gotcher back...do they take disney dollars*?


----------



## macraven

rose good luck with the fund raiser.

i always dreaded them with my kids.......

too much to buy and i didn't send mine out selling door to door.


thanks for the thought.

mt carmel had another tremor of 4.2 this morning.
it was their 15th after shock.




i hope it happens when i get there.
i'll think i'm on a rollercoaster........whew.............


----------



## keishashadow

hold on tight mac, earthquakes in the heartland - eek


----------



## bubba's mom

OR...it could be like riding the old Earthquake! at Universal!


----------



## RVGal

Hey everyone.

Been riding the drama llama this weekend.  Daniel started getting sick last night.  I took him to the doc this afternoon because he was so lethargic and discovered he had strep throat. How do you have strep without a fever?   

It's gonna be a loooong night.  Sigh.


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Been riding the drama llama this weekend. Daniel started getting sick last night. I took him to the doc this afternoon because he was so lethargic and discovered he had strep throat. How do you have strep without a fever?
> 
> It's gonna be a loooong night. Sigh.


 
wish i could make it all better, for both of you...popsicles, the red, white & blue ones will take the edge off


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> wish i could make it all better, for both of you...popsicles, the red, white & blue ones will take the edge off



and a Jack for Mom


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> we gotcher back...do they take disney dollars?


LOL...I don't think so. Maybe they give Universal bucks back as change for the Disney dollars.   



roseprincess said:


> Hi to Mac, Barb, RAPstar,Todd, St. Lawrence,Janet, Tracie, Mother Fletcher, and anyone else I missed


Hey Rose...how's it going? 



RVGal said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Been riding the drama llama this weekend.  Daniel started getting sick last night.  I took him to the doc this afternoon because he was so lethargic and discovered he had strep throat. How do you have strep without a fever?
> 
> It's gonna be a loooong night.  Sigh.


Uh oh Tricia...I hope Daniel feels better.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Lawrence, I'm glad you got a new car & still get to go on your vacation.  

Todd, if they don't take Monopoly money to bail you out, you're out of luck here.  

Sorry, Daniel is sick.    I hope he feels better soon.      We had to take Kenny to the dr. today too.    He missed school again today, & is asleep now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How's Bubba feeling?    Is the new way of administering his meds helping?

Mac, sorry to hear about the death in your family.      It's great that you're able to take your parents.    I hope the trip to the funeral goes smooth.    

What's up with the earthquake chatter?    What did I miss?    As you can tell, I don't watch the news.    It's too depressing.  

Janet, I saw you booked some of your dining.    What did you book?    So far, we have:

Breakfast:
Tusker House @ AK (never been)
Lunch:
Sci-fi (never been)
Dinner:
Le Cellier (have been several times & probably going to change) 
Tony's Town Square (never been, but scheduled prior to Spectro)
Hollywood Brown Derby (been once)

We haven't booked our hotel yet, so I still have a few more days to call for the others.    We're booking 2 TS a day.   With the DDE card, TS can be as cheap as or cheaper than CS. 

Our AC just went out.    Hope Kenneth can get it fixed.     FL w/o AC =  

Hi to all my other peeps.     I'm still researching my trip & TGM still hasn't listed the Least Crowded Parks yet.      Catch you all later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Todd, if they don't take Monopoly money to bail you out, you're out of luck here.
> 
> *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ...



Metro West said:


> Thanks but I steal those shots from the local news station's website. I can do it but if I end up in jail, someone bail me out.


Lee is a lawyer but you'll have to wait in jail until we get there next month  



keishashadow said:


> we gotcher back...do they take disney dollars?





tarheelmjfan said:


> *Todd, if they don't take Monopoly money to bail you out, you're out of luck here.  *


We have Canadian Tire money up here we can contribute to the bail money


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> we gotcher back...do they take disney dollars?



  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ...



Hiya, Bonny!



> We have Canadian Tire money up here we can contribute to the bail money



  BTW, thanks for the adivice you pm'd me. It's already helped out!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Hiya, Bonny!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, thanks for the adivice you pm'd me. It's already helped out!!




 


You are welcome - glad my ramblings helped


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> You are welcome - glad my ramblings helped



oh, ramblings always help. heck I ramble all the time...........to myself...........in a British accent.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RAPstar said:


> oh, ramblings always help. heck I ramble all the time...........to myself...........in a British accent.


----------



## RAPstar

tarheelmjfan said:


>



awww.....you're making me miss the hanna barbera ride!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RAPstar said:


> awww.....you're making me miss the hanna barbera ride!




*Sorry    If you weren't so funny, I wouldn't have to laugh.*


----------



## ky07

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Lawrence, I'm glad you got a new car & still get to go on your vacation.
> 
> Todd, if they don't take Monopoly money to bail you out, you're out of luck here.
> 
> Sorry, Daniel is sick.    I hope he feels better soon.      We had to take Kenny to the dr. today too.    He missed school again today, & is asleep now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's Bubba feeling?    Is the new way of administering his meds helping?
> 
> Mac, sorry to hear about the death in your family.      It's great that you're able to take your parents.    I hope the trip to the funeral goes smooth.
> 
> What's up with the earthquake chatter?    What did I miss?    As you can tell, I don't watch the news.    It's too depressing.
> 
> Janet, I saw you booked some of your dining.    What did you book?    So far, we have:
> 
> Breakfast:
> Tusker House @ AK (never been)
> Lunch:
> Sci-fi (never been)
> Dinner:
> Le Cellier (have been several times & probably going to change)
> Tony's Town Square (never been, but scheduled prior to Spectro)
> Hollywood Brown Derby (been once)
> 
> We haven't booked our hotel yet, so I still have a few more days to call for the others.    We're booking 2 TS a day.   With the DDE card, TS can be as cheap as or cheaper than CS.
> 
> Our AC just went out.    Hope Kenneth can get it fixed.     FL w/o AC =
> 
> Hi to all my other peeps.     I'm still researching my trip & TGM still hasn't listed the Least Crowded Parks yet.      Catch you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not exactly new actually several years old but it seems to run good and alot better than the other one and I wonder if the 666 at the end of the vin number of the old one had something to do with all the trouble


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> oh, ramblings always help. heck I ramble all the time...........to myself...........in a British accent.



oooh like Black Adder?? ... I like Black Adder


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> oooh like Black Adder?? ... I like Black Adder


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


>



This is Black Adder


----------



## RAPstar

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Sorry    If you weren't so funny, I wouldn't have to laugh.*



touche'! lol it looks and sounds similar to tooshie!!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> This is Black Adder



looks funny. will have to check it out! gives me a reason to restart Netflix.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> looks funny. will have to check it out! gives me a reason to restart Netflix.



or better yet - just search for it on Youtube


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Been riding the drama llama this weekend.  Daniel started getting sick last night.  I took him to the doc this afternoon because he was so lethargic and discovered he had strep throat. How do you have strep without a fever?
> 
> It's gonna be a loooong night.  Sigh.




oh snap, its tough when the littles get sick.
mine would have strep without a fever.  it can happen.

hang in there.
hopefully he will sleep some tonight.



keishashadow said:


> wish i could make it all better, for both of you...popsicles, the red, white & blue ones will take the edge off




and maybe he will become very patriotic if he eats the flag colors.



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Lawrence, I'm glad you got a new car & still get to go on your vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac, sorry to hear about the death in your family.      It's great that you're able to take your parents.    I hope the trip to the funeral goes smooth.
> 
> What's up with the earthquake chatter?    What did I miss?    As you can tell, I don't watch the news.    It's too depressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our AC just went out.    Hope Kenneth can get it fixed.     FL w/o AC =
> 
> Hi to all my other peeps.     I'm still researching my trip & TGM still hasn't listed the Least Crowded Parks yet.      Catch you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





well as of tonight, there have been 22 after shocks and the last one hit 4.6 tonight.
i'm hoping it will still be happening later this week when i am in mt carmel.


no options on taking my folks.  its my mom's brother and she wants to be there of course.



Metro West said:


>





that is so precious!!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> 
> Lee is a lawyer but you'll have to wait in jail until we get there next month
> 
> 
> 
> We have Canadian Tire money up here we can contribute to the bail money





i'm gonna scan that tire money and pay lee in that type if i need him to haul my butt out of jail this october.

think he will fall for it???   



tomorrow i get the car worked on and clean it up.

i'm told a clean car drives better.




where is everyone now?

where is sharon?
and penny?


and darkie?

and YOU?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm here.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Just checking in....


Yesterday was a Disney day...

Today was a CiCi's pizza, laying by the pool, shopping, and Old Town day....

Tomorrow is Typhoon Lagoon...


So a big hello to everyone and hopefully I'll be able to hang around more tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

it's about time you checked in little missy............ 



we miss you here and your sis also.
she has a wicked sense of humor.




and you are a very good swimmer kfish.....




call again but don't call collect next time.   


i know you are taking pictures.
excited to hear and see all about your trip when you return.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> and YOU?


I'm here 


macraven said:


> i'm gonna scan that tire money and pay lee in that type if i need him to haul my butt out of jail this october.
> 
> think he will fall for it???


no need to scan it ... I'll just bring some with me in Oct


----------



## Tinker-tude

Just checking in after a very busy weekend before I go to bed and collapse for a few hours.  Hi, homies!




tarheelmjfan said:


> *Breakfast:
> Tusker House @ AK (never been)
> Lunch:
> Sci-fi (never been)
> Dinner:
> Le Cellier (have been several times & probably going to change)
> Tony's Town Square (never been, but scheduled prior to Spectro)
> Hollywood Brown Derby (been once)
> [/img]*




We went to Sci-Fi our last trip.  The movies were great, the food was only fair.  We also went to Tony's, which was surprisingly good for the prices.  We were very happy with our meal and the service.  We love the Brown Derby and have never had anything but a great experience there.  I think we've been there five times?




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> This is Black Adder




I love Black Adder!  I'm surprised it hasn't been taken off of youtube since they sell the DVD collections in stores.

Good night, everybody.  Sleep tight!

Tamie


----------



## macraven

sci fi:  have been there for lunch and dinner probably all together about 10 times.

for me, the reuben sandwich was the best value and taste.
i usually only hit sci fi once every 3 years now.

desserts are good here, so is the chili.

tonys has good days and bad.
i lost interest last year when the menu changed.
when the steak i liked left, i left.

the inside of the place is fab
take pictures of it when you go there.  nice little fountain in the middle of the main dining room.
you can sit on the far end that has the windows and people watch outside while you eat.  it's kewl

tusker house, only have been there prior to the change over.
it was my favorite place in ak.
from what i read, i won't do tusker house the way it is set up now.
reminds me of a mini me boma

le cellier, used to love this place and go every trip there for dinner.
didn't care for the lunch menu but the dinner menu was right up my alley.
in march, they changed the menu.  my favorites are no longer available.
i have adrs for it in october and will be canceling them due to the menu change.


never did brown derby.


----------



## macraven

goody goody....bonny is bringing the money with her this october.

be sure to bring the lunies.........i love them! 
not sure if i spelled it correct.

and bring that paper money.

i'll buy it from you and use it as tips at mythos......
ok, maybe not there but somewhere i  will try to use it.... 



it's late.

i'm heading out now.

catch you all in the morning.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Good Morning!  Had to read the Simpsons thread and I'm *WOO HOO!*  counting the days to grand opening.


----------



## ky07

Good morning Homies


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning everyone........

We did SciFi and we had a great time....came home with glow in the dark souvy cup and glow ice cube for Bubba....food was, mediocre.  We did LeCellier last January...it was awesome...we loved it! (AND, getting in w/o an ADR just 'made' the whole thing!)

For those who missed what happened with Bubba.... last Monday after doing a suicide run at soccer practice, he collapased to the ground and couldn't breathe.  He had been sick and his colds hit him in the chest. He had been using an inhaler, but I didn't think about the hard running at practice Coach has them do. He didn't have the common sense to stop and kept going.  I took him to the doctor the next day and he didn't have bronchitis or pneumnoia brewing, and he said I was doing right by giving him the inhaler...HOWEVER....the doctor didn't think he was getting all the medicine just using the inhaler itself...so, he prescribes an AeroChamber for him to use, and it worked wonderfully for him...he was getting 100% of the meds, and by the next night, he was almost completely better..... So, it really wasn't anything, but it did scare us initially...... He's right as rain now and did a normal practice last nite 

As for me...I have some things to do around here, errands to run, i haveta VOTE   and then off to work I go.....

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday......


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Morning everyone........
> 
> We did SciFi and we had a great time....came home with glow in the dark souvy cup and glow ice cube for Bubba....food was, mediocre.  We did LeCellier last January...it was awesome...we loved it! (AND, getting in w/o an ADR just 'made' the whole thing!)
> 
> For those who missed what happened with Bubba.... last Monday after doing a suicide run at soccer practice, he collapased to the ground and couldn't breathe.  He had been sick and his colds hit him in the chest. He had been using an inhaler, but I didn't think about the hard running at practice Coach has them do. He didn't have the common sense to stop and kept going.  I took him to the doctor the next day and he didn't have bronchitis or pneumnoia brewing, and he said I was doing right by giving him the inhaler...HOWEVER....the doctor didn't think he was getting all the medicine just using the inhaler itself...so, he prescribes an AeroChamber for him to use, and it worked wonderfully for him...he was getting 100% of the meds, and by the next night, he was almost completely better..... So, it really wasn't anything, but it did scare us initially...... He's right as rain now and did a normal practice last nite
> 
> As for me...I have some things to do around here, errands to run, i haveta VOTE   and then off to work I go.....
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Tuesday......


Have a great day Barb and glad to hear that Bubba is fine cause always scary when one of our kids gets sick but thats all about being a parent


----------



## macraven

vote for me brab




off to the car mechanic.


i just love days like this



bbl today


a very good tuesday morning homies


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> vote for me brab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to the car mechanic.
> 
> 
> i just love days like this
> 
> 
> 
> bbl today
> 
> 
> a very good tuesday morning homies



*Good luck with the car Mac cause know how ya feel and you have a great morning too *


----------



## macraven

thanks st L.


leaving the house now.


----------



## tlinus

*Morning all!!!

Busy day again on tap! I just got back from the doctor for me. Missed my annual allergy-oh my god my ear hurts so bad-appointment by one day. I was there for the same EXACT thing on 4-23-07  

I have a sinus infection and fluid in my right ear...which will be wonderful on Sunday flying to Vegas ...but doc hooked me up with all sorts of medicines (antibiotic, Singular, Nasonex and a pain killer) to take to get me cleared up and out quickly. I likey my doc.......this time last year we were getting ready to go to Universal and doc did the same thing because I had an inner AND outer ear infection and was going on a plane  

I made the appointment for my lab work (thyroid, blood sugar and triglycerides) for after Vegas.....so that is all squared away now.

Tricia - Kait often gets strep without a fever. Hope Daniel is feeling much better soon.

Time to run and throw in a load of laundry........what fun - the planes are using the alternate runway today and they are taking off right over my neighborhood - I really truly hate the FAA and PHL!!  *


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> *
> I have a sinus infection and fluid in my right ear...which will be wonderful on Sunday flying to Vegas ...but doc hooked me up with all sorts of medicines (antibiotic, Singular, Nasonex and a pain killer) to take to get me cleared up and out quickly. I likey my doc.......this time last year we were getting ready to go to Universal and doc did the same thing because I had an inner AND outer ear infection and was going on a plane
> 
> 
> - the planes are using the alternate runway today and they are taking off right over my neighborhood - I really truly hate the FAA and PHL!!  *





Make sure to take a 'decongestant' if you're still stuffed before you fly.... the decongestant will clear all that out of there....(remember the beginning of my summer TR?)

re: planes today.... I told ya....there's an empty house next to me


----------



## Sharon G

Good morning!

It was sooo nice out yesterday. I think spring has finally arrived.

Bonnie - still snow on the ground for you?

After work yesterday afternoon I drained the hot tub, scrubbed the dickins out of it and refilled it. I'll work on getting the chemicals right this afternoon. The spa store says you never have to empty it....I like knowing there is fresh water in there at least once a year....

Drove the summer car to work today!  

11 more days until vacation! My rental car keeps going down in price every time I check it. I've saved $80 since I reserved it a month ago!!!  I even found a bathing suit that I like. Things are looking pretty good right now in the house of Sharon!

I'm debating whether or not to call DS's girlfriends mother and tell her that DH and I are going to be away on vacation. I have not met her yet. Both DS and his girlfriend know they are not allowed at my house when I'm not there, but.....they are teens after all and there are alot of hormones floating around. If it was me, I would want to know.


----------



## RVGal

Morning Everyone.

Daniel is still sick.  I can't get the strep meds in yet because he can't keep anything down.  I've got to get the tummy under control before I can deal with the throat.  Hopefully things will take a turn for the better today.

I'm also keeping my fingers crossed that the rest of us don't get the tummy thing again.  Joshua has an appointment with the neurologist tomorrow to discuss his test results and I sure don't want to miss that.

I'll be back when I can.


----------



## macraven

hope he feels better soon.

did any of you get any sleep last night?


back home from the garage.

out to do some errands before noontime.


----------



## Sharon G

RVGal said:


> Morning Everyone.
> 
> Daniel is still sick.  I can't get the strep meds in yet because he can't keep anything down.  I've got to get the tummy under control before I can deal with the throat.  Hopefully things will take a turn for the better today.
> 
> I'm also keeping my fingers crossed that the rest of us don't get the tummy thing again.  Joshua has an appointment with the neurologist tomorrow to discuss his test results and I sure don't want to miss that.
> 
> I'll be back when I can.



Tummy trouble and Strep at the same time!  
Hope he's feeeling better soon.

How did the RV show go?


----------



## Sharon G

macraven said:


> hope he feels better soon.
> 
> did any of you get any sleep last night?
> 
> 
> back home from the garage.
> 
> out to do some errands before noontime.



Hi Mac!

Have a safe  trip.  Did they check your shocks? Those aftershocks can be brutal!


----------



## macraven




----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> Morning Everyone.
> 
> Daniel is still sick.  I can't get the strep meds in yet because he can't keep anything down.  I've got to get the tummy under control before I can deal with the throat.  Hopefully things will take a turn for the better today.
> 
> I'm also keeping my fingers crossed that the rest of us don't get the tummy thing again.  Joshua has an appointment with the neurologist tomorrow to discuss his test results and I sure don't want to miss that.
> 
> I'll be back when I can.




*Hmmm....I seem to remember one time Kait had strep and it was making her nauseated and she did get sick quite a bit. (especially when they had to do the swab test - yeah, I know, TMI)

In any case - Here's hoping you all do not get it and that Daniel is better really, really soon   *


----------



## loribell

Tricia I hope Daniel gets better quick. Good luck vibes coming your way so the rest of you don't get it. 

Mac I didn't know you were running for president. You've got my vote! 

Sharon way to go on the car rental deals. 

Tracie - Kate's birthday is tomorrow?

Hi to everyone!


----------



## RVGal

Sharon G said:


> Tummy trouble and Strep at the same time!
> Hope he's feeeling better soon.
> 
> How did the RV show go?



I took Daniel to the doctor yesterday because of the vomiting.  Well, really because he was so lethargic.  I was worried about dehydration,etc.  It was the doctor that said, "His throat is a little red.  Probably better check it."  I didn't have any clue his throat was bothering him until the swab tested positive for strep.   

He is eating a popcicle now.  Fingers crossed it stays down this time.

The RV show went okay.  Lots of people, lots of lookers, some good prospects, but no buyers.  Now we'll hold our breath for the next few weeks and hope that some of those prospects pan out.


----------



## macraven

woo hoo for me




tanks!!


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> woo hoo for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tanks!!



You get something in the mail Raven?


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> You get something in the mail Raven?



 



i'm thinking of something that is known for its peaches.......


tank u so much!


----------



## bubba's mom

bout frickin time


----------



## scotlass

Evening Youse...


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> Evening Youse...



Hi!

Did I miss the pics of your homeland? Or are we still waiting for them?


----------



## scotlass

loribell said:


> Hi!
> 
> Did I miss the pics of your homeland? Or are we still waiting for them?



Sorry, ive not had a chance.

Have some crappy stuff goin on the now.Pretty ruff week.

I will try this weekend..


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> sci fi:  have been there for lunch and dinner probably all together about 10 times.
> 
> for me, the reuben sandwich was the best value and taste.
> i usually only hit sci fi once every 3 years now.
> 
> 
> never did brown derby.



I guess I'm Reuben snob.   I was really excited that Sci-Fi had them on the menu, but I was really disappointed with what I got.  Tasted very processed and canned, with no zing at all to the dressing, and the rye bread didn't taste like rye.  But we laughed at all the movies and stayed for a long time just to watch them.  Sounds like they're getting lots of new chefs at Disney.  If the Brown Derby hasn't changed much, you may want to give it a try.  The steaks were perfect, the tuna steak was incredible, and the duck was amazing.  Salads and desserts were awesome, too.



bubba's mom said:


> Morning everyone........
> 
> he said I was doing right by giving him the inhaler...HOWEVER....the doctor didn't think he was getting all the medicine just using the inhaler itself...so, he prescribes an AeroChamber for him to use, and it worked wonderfully for him...he was getting 100% of the meds, and by the next night, he was almost completely better..... So, it really wasn't anything, but it did scare us initially...... He's right as rain now and did a normal practice last nite



Wow, glad your doc found a solution that worked for Bubba!  That's pretty scary that he collapsed at soccer like that.  Glad he's recovered!



RVGal said:


> Morning Everyone.
> 
> Daniel is still sick.  I can't get the strep meds in yet because he can't keep anything down.  I've got to get the tummy under control before I can deal with the throat.  Hopefully things will take a turn for the better today.
> 
> I'm also keeping my fingers crossed that the rest of us don't get the tummy thing again.  Joshua has an appointment with the neurologist tomorrow to discuss his test results and I sure don't want to miss that.
> 
> I'll be back when I can.




Sorry Daniel's still so sick.   Have you tried the over the counter meds for nausea?  I hope Joshua's test results are promising.  I had a friend who had surgery to separate the right and left hemispheres of her brain.  She hasn't had a seizure since then.  I don't know if that's an option for Joshua.  Has anyone metioned the possibility, or is this still too new to make any determination about the cause?



scotlass said:


> Evening Youse...



Good evening!  Afternoon here, so what should I make for dinner?  

Tamie


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Sorry, ive not had a chance.
> 
> Have some crappy stuff goin on the now.Pretty ruff week.
> 
> I will try this weekend..



Ouch, hope things smooth out soon....

Tamie


----------



## Metro West

Tinker-tude said:


> Good evening!  Afternoon here, so what should I make for dinner?


I spent the evening mowing the grass so after the shower I wanted something fast. I had Hot Pockets...very good!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I spent the evening mowing the grass so after the shower I wanted something fast. I had Hot Pockets...very good!



MMMMMMMMMM Hot Pockets


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening everyone ...



tlinus said:


> *I have a sinus infection and fluid in my right ear...which will be wonderful on Sunday flying to Vegas ...but doc hooked me up with all sorts of medicines (antibiotic, Singular, Nasonex and a pain killer) to take to get me cleared up and out quickly. I likey my doc.......this time last year we were getting ready to go to Universal and doc did the same thing because I had an inner AND outer ear infection and was going on a plane  *


  I can sympathize with you ... I'm prone to sinus infections but thank goodness never had to fly with one



Sharon G said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It was sooo nice out yesterday. I think spring has finally arrived.
> 
> Bonnie - still snow on the ground for you?


Yep - we finally saw the sun around 4:00 pm this afternoon after 4 days of snow and blowing ... our news station was reporting that we hadn't been this cold or received snow this late in April since 1954.  The good news is it should all be gone by this time next week ... 

This was our deck yesterday afternoon ...












loribell said:


> Mac I didn't know you were running for president. You've got my vote!


 



Metro West said:


> I spent the evening mowing the grass so after the shower I wanted something fast. I had Hot Pockets...very good!


I wish we we mowing the grass instead of shoveling snow!!


----------



## coastermom

Hello I am  Still here . 

Ok today is my DD Katies B-day and she is 13  . 
We have been very busy getting ready for the big  Bridal shower on Sunday and then we leave on our Sweet 16 trip next wed.    I am so ready after this week to be over so we can get going on the trip  


I did some back reading and am so happy for you Lawernce . Glad to hear you got a car that runs now . I am thinking 666 in the vin not really a good thing .  


Sorry Bubba was sick there Barb and to all the other sickies we send  Big hugs and I hope you all feel better soon. 


YUMMY Hot Pockets I actually eat the lean ones for lunch sometimes . 
WE had Outback Steak house for dinner  It was GOOOOD . This is DD's choice then some Carvel Icecream cake and now I am a happy mommy  . 


Went to the mall got an outfit and then some from NY and Co . But still looking for a dress for my Katie to wear for confirmation . WHY are teenage style dresses so low cut ? I am thinking I will never find one at this rate . We will have to go back on Wed. as Thursday we have our new couches coming for the basement .   and Friday I promised them Six Flags ...AGAIN  COASTER FIX . I am going to try to take some pictures and post them . We love our Coasters here .  

Ok off to get some stuff for the shower on the computer and then I am going to try to get back on  to the DIS if not and I get sleepy I just wanted to wish everyone a 

 HAPPY EARTH DAY 

Gotta get some sleep  and now I have to fix my signature to read that my DD katie is 13   ... I need some   to make them little again ...Just for a day or so .


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> Hello I am  Still here .
> 
> Ok today is my DD Katies B-day and she is 13  .
> We have been very busy getting ready for the big  Bridal shower on Sunday and then we leave on our Sweet 16 trip next wed.    I am so ready after this week to be over so we can get going on the trip
> 
> 
> I did some back reading and am so happy for you Lawernce . Glad to hear you got a car that runs now . I am thinking 666 in the vin not really a good thing .
> 
> 
> Sorry Bubba was sick there Barb and to all the other sickies we send  Big hugs and I hope you all feel better soon.
> 
> 
> YUMMY Hot Pockets I actually eat the lean ones for lunch sometimes .
> WE had Outback Steak house for dinner  It was GOOOOD . This is DD's choice then some Carvel Icecream cake and now I am a happy mommy  .
> 
> 
> Went to the mall got an outfit and then some from NY and Co . But still looking for a dress for my Katie to wear for confirmation . WHY are teenage style dresses so low cut ? I am thinking I will never find one at this rate . We will have to go back on Wed. as Thursday we have our new couches coming for the basement .   and Friday I promised them Six Flags ...AGAIN  COASTER FIX . I am going to try to take some pictures and post them . We love our Coasters here .
> 
> Ok off to get some stuff for the shower on the computer and then I am going to try to get back on  to the DIS if not and I get sleepy I just wanted to wish everyone a
> 
> HAPPY EARTH DAY
> 
> Gotta get some sleep  and now I have to fix my signature to read that my DD katie is 13   ... I need some   to make them little again ...Just for a day or so .









Happy Birthday Katie


----------



## Metro West

To Katie -


----------



## coastermom

Katie says thanks off to go get DS to get ready for bed ... BBL


----------



## RAPstar

evening all


----------



## Metro West

I'm beat...so I'm hitting the sack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good evening!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> evening all






Metro West said:


> I'm beat...so I'm hitting the sack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good evening!


Night Todd!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Night Todd!



hello, bonny


----------



## macraven

happy birthday to katie.


give her a 20$ for me, eh........



well, i'm waiting to fix dinner for one of the sons.
haven't packed yet but need to do that tonight.


i told my cousin i was wearing blue jeans to the funeral.
he hung up on me.


ok, so i wear a dress.
i'm just a rebel.


i'll come back later.
i need to check up on my emails.


----------



## marciemi

bubba's mom said:


> We did SciFi and we had a great time....came home with glow in the dark souvy cup and glow ice cube for Bubba....food was, mediocre.
> 
> For those who missed what happened with Bubba.... last Monday after doing a suicide run at soccer practice, he collapased to the ground and couldn't breathe.



On the first note - what would you recommend for my friend who's going to WDW for the first (and probably only) time?  They want to do one or two meals at Disney and that will really be it.  Her kids aren't really into characters (ages 9-15) and they're not into gourmet type food.  They're looking for something that's not too expensive (less than $25 per person) and something that's "Disney" - that they won't get somewhere else.  My suggestions so far for her to consider have been:

Garden Grill
Sci-Fi (along with others, we were not impressed here but went back nearly every trip)
Ohana
50's Prime Time Cafe
Whispering Canyon

Which of these would you choose, and what other ideas do you have for her?

And as far as the soccer stuff, am I the only one who thinks this is wrong for kids this age?   Sounds a bit intense for high school, and yes, I have a high school soccer player!  Glad to hear he's doing better.  Eric deals with asthma too, but luckily seems to be outgrowing it.  Hope it ends up the same way for Ryan.



tlinus said:


> I have a sinus infection and fluid in my right ear...which will be wonderful on Sunday flying to Vegas ...but doc hooked me up with all sorts of medicines (antibiotic, Singular, Nasonex and a pain killer) to take to get me cleared up and out quickly. I likey my doc.......this time last year we were getting ready to go to Universal and doc did the same thing because I had an inner AND outer ear infection and was going on a plane
> 
> I made the appointment for my lab work (thyroid, blood sugar and triglycerides) for after Vegas.....so that is all squared away now.
> 
> Tricia - Kait often gets strep without a fever. Hope Daniel is feeling much better soon.



Hope you're feeling better soon and have a great trip!  Never been to Vegas but keep wanting to!  And good for you getting allt he appointments set up before you left.  Hope everything works out!

Tricia - I guess I didn't go back far enough to get to your quote, but wanted to wish you luck on the strep.  We also had a lot of different reactions with Strep.  Stephen had it 8 times in 2nd grade before they finally took his tonsils out.  The next year he got it again, but this time his only symptom was that he had a really bad earache.  I still remember being with him at the doctor and him telling Stephen that he had strep.  Stephen looked at him with a really confused look and said "You mean my ear DOESN'T hurt and my throat DOES?"  Guess it's one of those transferred symptoms.  Stephen didn't usually get a fever, Matt had it once I think and his was like 105.  He was up at night hallucinating.  Hope you're on the road to recovery by now!



Sharon G said:


> "]After work yesterday afternoon I drained the hot tub, scrubbed the dickins out of it and refilled it. I'll work on getting the chemicals right this afternoon. The spa store says you never have to empty it....I like knowing there is fresh water in there at least once a year....
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to call DS's girlfriends mother and tell her that DH and I are going to be away on vacation. I have not met her yet. Both DS and his girlfriend know they are not allowed at my house when I'm not there, but.....they are teens after all and there are alot of hormones floating around. If it was me, I would want to know.



I'm surprised they told you that about the hot tub.  We've always been told (and just got our current one a little over a year ago) that you should change the water every 3-4 months.  Winter is really hard for us just going about 5 months.  We changed it in November, then a couple weekends ago finally had 50's so quickly took the opportunity to scrub it down and change the water.  Our water doesn't usually last more than 3 months before it starts to get icky and clog the pipes.  But I guess we're not real religious about putting the chemicals in as often as we should either.

I'd definitely tell the girlfriend's parents.  No sense in putting temptation out there!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> This was our deck yesterday afternoon ...



Okay, you win!    It's been 70 and sunny here the last few days.  Guess I don't get to whine anymore!



coastermom said:


> Ok today is my DD Katies B-day and she is 13  .
> 
> Gotta get some sleep  and now I have to fix my signature to read that my DD katie is 13   ... I need some   to make them little again ...Just for a day or so .



Happy birthday Katie!  

I agree totally and keep feeling the same way myself lately!  I have a friend though who has kids close to my kids' age (hers are 10 and 12) and she's pregnant and due in July.  As much as I wish I could go back (as you said) for a day or two, I can't imagine doing it again!   

Oh, and I deleted it too quickly, but the only Hot Pockets I can tolerate at all (and actually like) are the Chicken Pot pie ones.  Really good if you like the crust a whole lot more than the pot pie part!

I'm heading out to Michigan Thursday night so probably won't be checking in since Mom's internet is similar to the ancient Egyptians.  The old AOL - spend 30 minutes getting on only to get knocked off minutes later.  I'll be spending some time with the folks and the day Saturday with my friend who's going to Disney to try to tell her everything she needs to know for a 2 week trip in 5 hours!   Have to start with a basic itinerary so we can try to book ADR's for a trip 3 months away!  Wish us luck![/SIZE]


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> happy birthday to katie.
> 
> 
> give her a 20$ for me, eh........
> 
> 
> 
> well, i'm waiting to fix dinner for one of the sons.
> haven't packed yet but need to do that tonight.
> 
> 
> i told my cousin i was wearing blue jeans to the funeral.
> he hung up on me.
> 
> 
> ok, so i wear a dress.
> i'm just a rebel.
> 
> 
> i'll come back later.
> i need to check up on my emails.



hiya mac. notice the change in my siggy. pm me for the long story........that prolly isn't that long. eh.


----------



## macraven

hey andy, i'll send you a pm and then you can send me a pm about the new ticker and then everyone wil be sending pm's to you and me to find out the story behind the ticker....



yes, and i talk like that in real life.




marcie, i was wondering where you have been.
i would suggest to your friend to do sci fi as it is different and the kids will like the style of the resturant.  the names on the menu are cute too.
for lunch all are under $25.  check the menu out on deb's site.

garden grill is another good one.
for $20 adults, less for kids 9 and under, it is good.


have a safe trip when you go see your mom.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> hey andy, i'll send you a pm and then you can send me a pm about the new ticker and then everyone wil be sending pm's to you and me to find out the story behind the ticker....
> 
> 
> 
> yes, and i talk like that in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marcie, i was wondering where you have been.
> i would suggest to your friend to do sci fi as it is different and the kids will like the style of the resturant.  the names on the menu are cute too.
> for lunch all are under $25.  check the menu out on deb's site.
> 
> garden grill is another good one.
> for $20 adults, less for kids 9 and under, it is good.
> 
> 
> have a safe trip when you go see your mom.



pm'd you back. as you might figure (and for those of those who haven't got a pm), it's not the ticker, but the missing "person" in my little jumpy disney family thingy.


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> Sorry, ive not had a chance.
> 
> Have some crappy stuff goin on the now.Pretty ruff week.
> 
> I will try this weekend..



Sorry about the crappy stuff. I hope everything is okay. No hurry on the pics. 





marciemi said:


> On the first note - what would you recommend for my friend who's going to WDW for the first (and probably only) time?  They want to do one or two meals at Disney and that will really be it.  Her kids aren't really into characters (ages 9-15) and they're not into gourmet type food.  They're looking for something that's not too expensive (less than $25 per person) and something that's "Disney" - that they won't get somewhere else.  My suggestions so far for her to consider have been:
> 
> Garden Grill
> Sci-Fi (along with others, we were not impressed here but went back nearly every trip)
> Ohana
> 50's Prime Time Cafe
> Whispering Canyon
> 
> Which of these would you choose, and what other ideas do you have for her?




Although the kids aren't really in to the characters nothing says Disney more to me than Chef Mickey's. The Crystal Palace would be a close second. There is also the Hoop Dee Doo or Mickey's Backyard BBQ. If you want to go with one of your suggestions I think I would pick WCC. It is a lot of fun, expecially for the kids. 




HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE!!!!!​​


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> pm'd you back. as you might figure (and for those of those who haven't got a pm), it's not the ticker, but the missing "person" in my little jumpy disney family thingy.



i know that, i noticed it.

i was trying to be discreet......now you went and blew it.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i know that, i noticed it.
> 
> i was trying to be discreet......now you went and blew it.



  oh. lol oh well, i've never been big on secrets anyway.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> hiya mac. notice the change in my siggy. pm me for the long story........that prolly isn't that long. eh.



I noticed earlier .... was busy chatting with a friend from back home so got sidetracked ...


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I noticed earlier .... was busy chatting with a friend from back home so got sidetracked ...



what is a dole whip?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> yes, and i talk like that in real life.


 she does!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> what is a dole whip?



It's a pineapple flavored soft-serve ice ream treat .... YUMMY


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It's a pineapple flavored soft-serve ice ream treat .... YUMMY



Blech! I'm not a big fan of pinapple. I like pineapple juice (or pine-orange-banana, my fav!!), but I just don't like the fruit itself.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Blech! I'm not a big fan of pinapple. I like pineapple juice (or pine-orange-banana, my fav!!), but I just don't like the fruit itself.



this does have pineapple juice (that's the juice on the bottom) - it's actually very refreshing on a nice hot day


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> this does have pineapple juice (that's the juice on the bottom) - it's actually very refreshing on a nice hot day



so it's just pineapple ice cream? hmm....if I ever make up my mind to whether go to HHN or take me cousin's daughter to WDW, if I choose the latter I might be tempted to try it. I could do both, but I would have to rent a car, and want to wait til I'm 25 so I don't have to pay extra fees and whatnot.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> so it's just pineapple ice cream? hmm....if I ever make up my mind to whether go to HHN or take me cousin's daughter to WDW, if I choose the latter I might be tempted to try it. I could do both, but I would have to rent a car, and want to wait til I'm 25 so I don't have to pay extra fees and whatnot.



Yes just pineapple ice cream ... 

Actually there are some contract codes that include the extra fees for under 25 drivers ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well for those still around ... off to bed ... sweet dreams all


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Morning!


----------



## tlinus

coastermom said:


> Ok today is my DD Katies B-day and she is 13  .




*Happy Birthday to another Katie!!!!!*







*My Katie is 13 today!! I hear you on keeping them small for just another day  Oh - and she is going to Outback for her birthday dinner as well ........ that is so weird - in a good way!!!! *


----------



## tlinus

*Hey Homies - 

Going to be in skool all day for Dinosaur Day with the littlest bean.   Not too sure how well that is going to go with my nerves shot about this trip on Sunday.........but The saving fact is that on Wednesdays the skool bell rings at 2:15 instead of 3:15  

So you all have a great day and be sure to keep cliff notes for me  *


----------



## marciemi

tlinus said:


> *Happy Birthday to another Katie!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Katie is 13 today!! I hear you on keeping them small for just another day  Oh - and she is going to Outback for her birthday dinner as well ........ that is so weird - in a good way!!!! *



Well you guys are confusing me!  I knew someone had a daughter (and may have even come up with the name Katie) who was turning thirteen this month (because my son is turning 13 a month later), but didn't realize there were TWO of you!  Congrats and happy birthday to both!   

And just coincindentally, if Eric had been a girl, he also would have been a Katie!  (Well, Kaitlyn actually, but we would have called him Katie!)   
Everyone have a great day.  Supposed to be sunny and 69 today.  Yeah, I really want to go sit in my crummy office at work and watch everyone outside my window go by on the beautiful bike trail along the river.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> so it's just pineapple *ice cream*? hmm....if I ever make up my mind to whether go to HHN or take me cousin's daughter to WDW, if I choose the latter I might be tempted to try it. I could do both, but I would have to rent a car, and want to wait til I'm 25 so I don't have to pay extra fees and whatnot.


actually, it's probably ice milk/soft serve...real ice cream has to have a certain % of fat in it i'm not a fan of soft serve-yeech...finally tried a dole float a couple years ago...cannot believe what i was missing 


tlinus said:


> *Happy Birthday to another Katie!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Katie is 13 today!! I hear you on keeping them small for just another day  Oh - and she is going to Outback for her birthday dinner as well ........ that is so weird - in a good way!!!! *


13 is a very big day!  Hope her day & dinner went swell sorry to hear you're feeling so crappy before your trip ; do you do the earplane gizmos? I swear by them, have issues & always would get so clogged up I couldn't hear well for a couple days, no problem once i started using them...plop them in before takeoff & until you reach cruising altitude..then repeat.



RVGal said:


> I took Daniel to the doctor yesterday because of the vomiting. Well, really because he was so lethargic. I was worried about dehydration,etc. It was the doctor that said, "His throat is a little red. Probably better check it." I didn't have any clue his throat was bothering him until the swab tested positive for strep.
> 
> He is eating a popcicle now. Fingers crossed it stays down this time.
> 
> The RV show went okay. Lots of people, lots of lookers, some good prospects, but no buyers. Now we'll hold our breath for the next few weeks and hope that some of those prospects pan out.


 
call them, they expect it ; track them down like the dogs (customers) they are...no mercy . 

sorry to hear your lil guys feeling poorly again



Metro West said:


> I spent the evening mowing the grass so after the shower I wanted something fast. I had Hot Pockets...very good!


 
another thing i've never eaten, do have them stocked in the fridge for the youngins...i like stouffers frozen pizza bread...not too shabby



bubba's mom said:


> Morning everyone........
> 
> We did SciFi and we had a great time....came home with glow in the dark souvy cup and glow ice cube for Bubba....food was, mediocre. We did LeCellier last January...it was awesome...we loved it! (AND, getting in w/o an ADR just 'made' the whole thing!)
> 
> For those who missed what happened with Bubba.... Hope everyone has a great Tuesday......


 
this bitter, old, catholic, blue collar chick had a fantastic day yesteday working the polls ; long day -yet, oh, so satisfying 

tennis match went well, today:
* hauling patio stone with oldest DS
* getting roots done
* packing DSs suitcase



macraven said:


> off to the car mechanic.
> 
> 
> i just love days like this
> 
> a very good tuesday morning homies


 
be very nice to the mechanic, borrow some of lori's cookies

marci - i 2nd lori's suggestions for the newbie - CM & CP; although if she's staying off sight; why bother eating all the meals in Disney ; go back to room in afternoon & get grub somewhere nice for 1/2 the $

tammy - i probably will wind up cancelling @ least 1/2 of my ADRs, don't think we're picking up the DP.  Will probably just eat @ U 2 days & some places outside "the world" once i figure out when HHN is (note doubles are booked via virtue of having  2 DVC ressies ; shameful...i'll go to heck for sure)  I will cancel as soon as i know what U is doing; 

Sat: CM or CP for dinner
Sun: LTT or CP for dinner
Mon: Boma or CP for dinner
Tue: LeCellier or CP for dinner
Wed: Boma or CP for lunch


----------



## ky07

Good Morning Homies


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> another thing i've never eaten, do have them stocked in the fridge for the youngins...i like stouffers frozen pizza bread...not too shabby


 You should try them...there are lots of varieties. I had meatball and maranara last night...yum!


----------



## RVGal

Morning.

Daniel is still sick.  I have another call into the doctor's office to see if there is anything else we can do.  I am very, very, very tired of vomit laundry.

I know.  TMI.  I'm leaving.


----------



## loribell

Janet  I think you are going to get tired of CP!    


HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAIT!




​


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Morning.
> 
> Daniel is still sick.  I have another call into the doctor's office to see if there is anything else we can do.  I am very, very, very tired of vomit laundry.
> 
> I know.  TMI.  I'm leaving.



Ask if there is a suppository for nausea they can call in for him. Poor little guy has got to be getting dehydrated.


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> *
> Going to be in skool all day for Dinosaur Day with the littlest bean.   Not too sure how well that is going to go with my nerves shot about this trip on Sunday.........but The saving fact is that on Wednesdays the skool bell rings at 2:15 instead of 3:15
> *



Hang in there....go, go, go crazy this week...it's HUMP day already!!    Weekend and your trip will be here before ya know it   ...THEN you can relax all ya want!! 

*HAPPY 13th BIRTHDAY KBEAN!!!  *



keishashadow said:


> sorry to hear you're feeling so crappy before your trip ; do you do the earplane gizmos? I swear by them, have issues & always would get so clogged up I couldn't hear well for a couple days, no problem once i started using them...*plop them in before takeoff & until you reach cruising altitude..then repeat.*



I thought you were going to say you left the earplugs in the WHOLE flight  

...wait!  




			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> this bitter, old, catholic, blue collar chick had a fantastic day yesteday working the polls ; long day -yet, oh, so satisfying



So, does that mean things went the way you wanted?    Had a good day and no crabby, rude people???

btw...good luck with the roots today...let's hope she wrote down the last formula and doesn't screw it up this time  



RVGal said:


> Morning.
> 
> Daniel is still sick.  I have another call into the doctor's office to see if there is anything else we can do.  I am very, very, very tired of vomit laundry.
> 
> I know.  TMI.  I'm leaving.



 Is puttin' Daniel on the porch an option??  No need for stapler...I don't think he'll go far..... I hope he is better soon....Are you doing Pedialyte popcicles or anything like that?? 



macraven said:


> happy birthday to katie.



Sorry I'm at work and can't post any fun birthday stuff....but Happy Birthday to Mary's Katie!  



			
				macraven said:
			
		

> i told my cousin i was wearing blue jeans to the funeral.
> he hung up on me.
> 
> ok, so i wear a dress.
> i'm just a rebel.



(i know you aren't home to read this....) 

Wear the dress.....and matching flipflops  



marciemi said:


> On the first note - what would you recommend for my friend who's going to WDW for the first (and probably only) time?
> Garden Grill
> Sci-Fi (along with others, we were not impressed here but went back nearly every trip)
> Ohana
> 50's Prime Time Cafe
> Whispering Canyon
> 
> Which of these would you choose, and what other ideas do you have for her?
> 
> And as far as the soccer stuff, am I the only one who thinks this is wrong for kids this age?   Sounds a bit intense for high school, and yes, I have a high school soccer player!  Glad to hear he's doing better.  Eric deals with asthma too, but luckily seems to be outgrowing it.  Hope it ends up the same way for Ryan.



Honestly...I'm no help when it comes to Disney dining...we've only eaten at a few places there.... Now...Universal restaurants...different story....

Actually, the suicide (& Indian) runs for soccer aren't bad...it's to build endurance and at a young age, they can handle it.  They have to learn to pace themselves to build endurance and "jog" and "sprint" ...just like in a game.  It's odd how you might think it's too much for them...but, most of them will run it at the end of practice and then they all RUN to the parents and their cars or run around and play......    Ah...to be young, fit and in shape again...


----------



## marciemi

Thanks for the advice guys.  I guess I didn't think of CM because we've never eaten there.  I probably thought it was more of a younger kids' place.  I did talk about CP with her, but she wasn't really interested in the Pooh characters.  I guess they feel if they have to do one character meal, it might as well have Mickey.  I thought GG might be a bit more "subdued" and more enjoyable for the older kids.

I talked through Sci-Fi, but she didn't really sound interested in that one.  She was interested in one that had a lot of waiter interaction.  I've done 50's Prime Time and told her about it, but I was wondering if Whispering Canyon might be even more fun, although we've never done it.

Janet - they are staying off site and plan to do most of their meals there, but would like to try just a couple Disney meals.  That's why I'm trying to get the right ones for them if they only do one or two.  Some of this may be severely limited by what's even available when we call on Saturday, less than 3 months out!

Tricia - hang in there!  Hopefully they can help him out if you call today.  The nausea sounds surprising to me.  Is there a chance it could be a reaction to the antibiotics?  I know we had to stop giving Matt Augmentin after a couple times dealing with that because his stomach just couldn't handle it.


----------



## RVGal

I've got him sipping Gatorade and he gets a popcicle every now and then.  He is still peeing, so he isn't too dehydrated.  I just want him to be able to keep something down, dammit!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hang in there....go, go, go crazy this week...it's HUMP day already!!    Weekend and your trip will be here before ya know it   ...THEN you can relax all ya want!!
> 
> *HAPPY 13th BIRTHDAY KBEAN!!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to say you left the earplugs in the WHOLE flight
> 
> ...wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, does that mean things went the way you wanted?    Had a good day and no crabby, rude people???
> 
> btw...good luck with the roots today...let's hope she wrote down the last formula and doesn't screw it up this time
> 
> 
> 
> Is puttin' Daniel on the porch an option??  No need for stapler...I don't think he'll go far..... I hope he is better soon....Are you doing Pedialyte popcicles or anything like that??
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm at work and can't post any fun birthday stuff....but Happy Birthday to Mary's Katie!
> 
> 
> 
> (i know you aren't home to read this....)
> 
> Wear the dress.....and matching flipflops
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly...I'm no help when it comes to Disney dining...we've only eaten at a few places there.... Now...Universal restaurants...different story....
> 
> Actually, the suicide (& Indian) runs for soccer aren't bad...it's to build endurance and at a young age, they can handle it.  They have to learn to pace themselves to build endurance and "jog" and "sprint" ...just like in a game.  It's odd how you might think it's too much for them...but, most of them will run it at the end of practice and then they all RUN to the parents and their cars or run around and play......    Ah...to be young, fit and in shape again...


Hey Barb I some how lost my ticker can you post the link and hows Bubba doing ??


----------



## loribell

marciemi said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.  I guess I didn't think of CM because we've never eaten there.  I probably thought it was more of a younger kids' place.  I did talk about CP with her, but she wasn't really interested in the Pooh characters.  I guess they feel if they have to do one character meal, it might as well have Mickey.  I thought GG might be a bit more "subdued" and more enjoyable for the older kids.
> 
> I talked through Sci-Fi, but she didn't really sound interested in that one.  She was interested in one that had a lot of waiter interaction.  I've done 50's Prime Time and told her about it, but I was wondering if Whispering Canyon might be even more fun, although we've never done it.
> 
> Janet - they are staying off site and plan to do most of their meals there, but would like to try just a couple Disney meals.  That's why I'm trying to get the right ones for them if they only do one or two.  Some of this may be severely limited by what's even available when we call on Saturday, less than 3 months out!
> 
> Tricia - hang in there!  Hopefully they can help him out if you call today.  The nausea sounds surprising to me.  Is there a chance it could be a reaction to the antibiotics?  I know we had to stop giving Matt Augmentin after a couple times dealing with that because his stomach just couldn't handle it.



Okay Chef Mickeys will be very difficult, probably impossible to get at 3 months out. WCC is a great option for lots of waiter interaction and very good food. The thing with Crystal Palace is the food is good, much better in my opinion than GG and you serve yourself rather than them bringing a small dish to your table. We have eaten at GG a couple of times but it would be my last choice of all that has been mentioned. Maybe you can show her a  menu of CP. They don't have to interact with the characters if they don't want to. 



Lawrence I think you can click on one of our countdowns and it will take you to their site. I believe it is v50.net.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Okay Chef Mickeys will be very difficult, probably impossible to get at 3 months out. WCC is a great option for lots of waiter interaction and very good food. The thing with Crystal Palace is the food is good, much better in my opinion than GG and you serve yourself rather than them bringing a small dish to your table. We have eaten at GG a couple of times but it would be my last choice of all that has been mentioned. Maybe you can show her a  menu of CP. They don't have to interact with the characters if they don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence I think you can click on one of our countdowns and it will take you to their site. I believe it is v50.net.



Thanks Lori


----------



## bubba's mom

Lori's right...that's the address....

bubba is fine....bein' bubba


----------



## RVGal

I only have a minute, but I wanted to give you a quick update.

The nurse called back and told me to bring Daniel in.  They gave him a shot of the antibiotic for strep (since he couldn't keep the oral meds down) and we have suppositories for the nausea.  Let's hope things improve from here.

I'm off to get Joshua.  His neurologist appointment is this afternoon.  I hope I will have some answers, or at least a better understanding, after we see her.


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Lori's right...that's the address....
> 
> bubba is fine....bein' bubba



Glad to hear he is ok and atleast you only have 1 my 2 are now wanting another dog and think they talked DW into it


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> I only have a minute, but I wanted to give you a quick update.
> 
> The nurse called back and told me to bring Daniel in.  They gave him a shot of the antibiotic for strep (since he couldn't keep the oral meds down) and we have suppositories for the nausea.  Let's hope things improve from here.
> 
> I'm off to get Joshua.  His neurologist appointment is this afternoon.  I hope I will have some answers, or at least a better understanding, after we see her.



Good luck!!  Hopefully this is the beginning of the end of it for Daniel....  Hope you get the answers you are lookin' for w/ neurologist....hope it wasn't a waste of time/money  



ky07 said:


> Glad to hear he is ok and atleast you only have 1 my 2 are now wanting another dog and think they talked DW into it



_another _dog??    Bad enough fighting off 1 dog for Bubba....  He wants one...Well...I think we ALL want one, but we just aren't home enough... and I know who will end up being the walker & scooper   
Man... I miss my cat


----------



## bubba's mom

Lawrence,
Did you ever figure out your car situation?? Did you try those sites?


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Lawrence,
> Did you ever figure out your car situation?? Did you try those sites?



Those guys at the car lot were being butt heads and wouldn't fix it so we wound up using our spending money to put a down payment on another car from a diffrent car lot and its a older car and runs better than the one we had and also half the price we were going to pay for the other car but I guess thats what you get when you get a used car


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Wednesday all ...

It's a lovely sunny day here ... hopefully all the snow we got over the past 4 days will melt soon  

Tricia - hope Daniel feels better soon! 

Brab - good to hear Bubba is being Bubba



keishashadow said:


> once i figure out when HHN is


Check the dates from last year ... odds are this years dates will most likely be the same days of the week - at least the days have been the same over the past couple of years (if I'm wrong Metro and Mac will correct me I'm sure ) 



ky07 said:


> Glad to hear he is ok and atleast you only have 1 my 2 are now wanting another dog and think they talked DW into it


... we had one - then took in a second when our friend was looking for a new home for one of her three shepherds, and when that same friend's other female shepherd had puppies, Lee just had to have one  ... as he said "they're so cute"


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> Those guys at the car lot were being butt heads and wouldn't fix it so we wound up using our spending money to put a down payment on another car from a diffrent car lot and its a older car and runs better than the one we had and also half the price we were going to pay for the other car but I guess thats what you get when you get a used car



 uh...no silly...I MEANT your car needs on _vacation_....remember you were trying to figure out how to get from point A to point B....


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Happy Wednesday all ...
> 
> It's a lovely sunny day here ... hopefully all the snow we got over the past 4 days will melt soon
> 
> Tricia - hope Daniel feels better soon!
> 
> Brab - good to hear Bubba is being Bubba
> 
> 
> Check the dates from last year ... odds are this years dates will most likely be the same days of the week - at least the days have been the same over the past couple of years (if I'm wrong Metro and Mac will correct me I'm sure )
> 
> 
> ... we had one - then took in a second when our friend was looking for a new home for one of her three shepherds, and when that same friend's other female shepherd had puppies, Lee just had to have one  ... as he said "they're so cute"



This one is suppose to be a doberman mix


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I only have a minute, but I wanted to give you a quick update.
> 
> The nurse called back and told me to bring Daniel in.  They gave him a shot of the antibiotic for strep (since he couldn't keep the oral meds down) and we have suppositories for the nausea.  Let's hope things improve from here.
> 
> I'm off to get Joshua.  His neurologist appointment is this afternoon.  I hope I will have some answers, or at least a better understanding, after we see her.



Well I am glad they finally gave that poor baby what he needed to get well. Now maybe mommy won't have to clean up any more pukey messes. 

As you know I am anxiously waiting to know what the neurologist has to say. 


Hi Bonny!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> uh...no silly...I MEANT your car needs on _vacation_....remember you were trying to figure out how to get from point A to point B....



You have to watch me I can get pretty stupid at times but no not yet but was thinking of mears or one of those guys and when it comes time to go to RPR just take a taxi over cause I think it would only be $10 bucks or so


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Happy "Belated" Birthday, Katie 
& 
Happy Birthday, Kait.​ 





Let the teenage fun begin.​​​*​


macraven said:


> well as of tonight, there have been 22 after shocks and the last one hit 4.6 tonight.
> i'm hoping it will still be happening later this week when i am in mt carmel.
> 
> 
> no options on taking my folks.  its my mom's brother and she wants to be there of course.



*Sorry, you lost your uncle.      There is another option for some people, but a good daughter like you wouldn't choose it. 

Is it common to have an earthquake in your area?   I didn't think so.     That's a lotta aftershocks. * 





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> no need to scan it ... I'll just bring some with me in Oct



*Nothing like being wealthy with Canadian Tire money.      I remember Damo sharing her secret to Canadian Tire wealth on here once before. * 





Tinker-tude said:


> We went to Sci-Fi our last trip.  The movies were great, the food was only fair.  We also went to Tony's, which was surprisingly good for the prices.  We were very happy with our meal and the service.  We love the Brown Derby and have never had anything but a great experience there.  I think we've been there five times?



*I keep hearing Sci-fi has a fun atmosphere.    I booked an early lunch.    How bad could a burger or similar be?      I hope we don't get stuck in one of the "nobody wants" tables I've read about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad you enjoyed Tony's.    Did you go for lunch or dinner?     The lunch menu looks a bit better to me, mostly for the flatbreads.   It's too bad they don't offer those.    Oh well, I'm sure there's something we'll enjoy. 

We ate at BD once & all got sick that night.   I'm sure it wasn't that meal, but that's the one we associate the unpleasant sickness with.    My 2 guys have said a definitive "no" everytime I've brought it up since.     I decided to ignore them & give it another chance this visit. * 





macraven said:


> sci fi:  have been there for lunch and dinner probably all together about 10 times.
> 
> for me, the reuben sandwich was the best value and taste.
> i usually only hit sci fi once every 3 years now.
> 
> desserts are good here, so is the chili.



*Did you say dessert? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Which are the best?   We should have 4 people.    That means 4 desserts in this house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Who needs a burger anyway?*





macraven said:


> tonys has good days and bad.
> i lost interest last year when the menu changed.
> when the steak i liked left, i left.
> 
> the inside of the place is fab
> take pictures of it when you go there.  nice little fountain in the middle of the main dining room.
> you can sit on the far end that has the windows and people watch outside while you eat.  it's kewl



*Tony's does seem to be a love it or hate it kind of place.     Hopefully, we'll be the on of the good day.*









macraven said:


> tusker house, only have been there prior to the change over.
> it was my favorite place in ak.
> from what i read, i won't do tusker house the way it is set up now.
> reminds me of a mini me boma



*The only time we've eaten at TH was for a special "DDE" event, so it wasn't really like eating at TH at all.     We mostly want to get breakfast over with & not have to stand with the masses at the entrance.      I'm considering eating at RFC instead.    Who know what we'll end up doing?*  




macraven said:


> le cellier, used to love this place and go every trip there for dinner.
> didn't care for the lunch menu but the dinner menu was right up my alley.
> in march, they changed the menu.  my favorites are no longer available.
> i have adrs for it in october and will be canceling them due to the menu change.
> 
> 
> never did brown derby.



*What are you switching LC for?    I'm considering Tutto Italia.   All the reviews I've read have been very positive.* 




bubba's mom said:


> We did SciFi and we had a great time....came home with glow in the dark souvy cup and glow ice cube for Bubba....food was, mediocre.  We did LeCellier last January...it was awesome...we loved it! (AND, *getting in w/o an ADR just 'made' the whole thing!*)




*You should have bought a lottery ticket that evening.   Lady luck was definitely on your side. *




bubba's mom said:


> For those who missed what happened with Bubba.... last Monday after doing a suicide run at soccer practice, he collapased to the ground and couldn't breathe.  He had been sick and his colds hit him in the chest. He had been using an inhaler, but I didn't think about the hard running at practice Coach has them do. He didn't have the common sense to stop and kept going.  I took him to the doctor the next day and he didn't have bronchitis or pneumnoia brewing, and he said I was doing right by giving him the inhaler...HOWEVER....the doctor didn't think he was getting all the medicine just using the inhaler itself...so, he prescribes an AeroChamber for him to use, and it worked wonderfully for him...he was getting 100% of the meds, and by the next night, he was almost completely better..... So, it really wasn't anything, but it did scare us initially...... He's right as rain now and did a normal practice last nite



*That's scary!    I'm glad he's okay.    We can't have bad things happening to our babies. * 




macraven said:


> vote for me brab



*You've got my vote!!!     I've been hoping someone would come along that was worth voting for.*  





scotlass said:


> Sorry, ive not had a chance.
> 
> Have some crappy stuff goin on the now.Pretty ruff week.
> 
> I will try this weekend..



*Sorry, you're having a bad week.     I hope things are going better now.*  




coastermom said:


> I need some   to make them little again ...Just for a day or so .



*I wish I could make Kenny a preschooler until we were too old to take care of a small child.    He can grow up then.   I'm not ready yet.  

He's been sick on & off for 3 weeks.      We've taken him to the walk-in clinic, but he's still vomitting & has other symptons.    He's going to another dr. tomorrow.    I hope they give him something to help.    It's breaking my heart to see him so sick & worrying us that he's missing too much school.*


----------



## Sharon G

ky07 said:


> Glad to hear he is ok and atleast you only have 1 my 2 are now wanting another dog and think they talked DW into it



Earth to Lawrence.....you're allergic to dogs.....!!


----------



## ky07

Sharon G said:


> Earth to Lawrence.....you're allergic to dogs.....!!



Thats what I told them and I think its a plot to do old dad in   
No I just got word she doesn't think we are getting the dog now


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> Earth to Lawrence.....you're allergic to dogs.....!!


I don't have a problem with dogs...I'm allergic to cats!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Nothing like being wealthy with Canadian Tire money.      I remember Damo sharing her secret to Canadian Tire wealth on here once before. *



Nothing like getting your change PLUS Canadian Tire money - then the Canadian Tire money goes in the drawer and sits there for months until you clean ... and it's like found money


----------



## tarheelmjfan

marciemi said:


> On the first note - what would you recommend for my friend who's going to WDW for the first (and probably only) time?  They want to do one or two meals at Disney and that will really be it.  Her kids aren't really into characters (ages 9-15) and they're not into gourmet type food.  They're looking for something that's not too expensive (less than $25 per person) and something that's "Disney" - that they won't get somewhere else.  My suggestions so far for her to consider have been:
> 
> Garden Grill
> Sci-Fi (along with others, we were not impressed here but went back nearly every trip)
> Ohana
> 50's Prime Time Cafe
> Whispering Canyon
> 
> Which of these would you choose, and what other ideas do you have for her?
> [/SIZE]



*Does she have boys, girls, or both?    I think 1900 Park Fare dinner @ Grand Floridian would be a blast for older kids, especially boy.    I've heard Cindy's stepsisters make a big deal about finding a boy to marry.    The stepmother is supposed to be on the prowl to find them a beau as well.    All the characters are supposed to be really good at their roles.   For girls, there's always Prince Charming.  

If she's looking for server interaction, 50's & WCC would probably fit the bill.    We avoid them for the same reason.     Enjoy your trip! * 




RAPstar said:


> hiya mac. notice the change in my siggy. pm me for the long story........that prolly isn't that long. eh.



*I noticed that!   I hope you're happy about it.   It seems to be what's best for you, but I want you to be happy too.*  




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It's a pineapple flavored soft-serve ice ream treat .... YUMMY



*We've tried the float & didn't like it at all.    Is the juice always room temp?    We thought it would have been much better, if the juice was chilled.    We may try just the Dole Whip minus the juice next time.   * 





tlinus said:


> *Hey Homies -
> 
> Going to be in skool all day for Dinosaur Day with the littlest bean.   Not too sure how well that is going to go with my nerves shot about this trip on Sunday.........but The saving fact is that on Wednesdays the skool bell rings at 2:15 instead of 3:15
> 
> So you all have a great day and be sure to keep cliff notes for me  *



*Did you make it out of there alive?      How are you feeling?    I hope you're all better by the weekend. *


----------



## Tinker-tude

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I keep hearing Sci-fi has a fun atmosphere.    I booked an early lunch.    How bad could a burger or similar be?      I hope we don't get stuck in one of the "nobody wants" tables I've read about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed Tony's.    Did you go for lunch or dinner?     The lunch menu looks a bit better to me, mostly for the flatbreads.   It's too bad they don't offer those.    Oh well, I'm sure there's something we'll enjoy.
> 
> We ate at BD once & all got sick that night.   I'm sure it wasn't that meal, but that's the one we associate with the unpleasant sickness with.    My 2 guys have said a definitive "no" everytime I've brought it up since.     I decided to ignore them & give it another chance this visit. ​*


*


Sci-Fi really does have a fun atmosphere, but I expected the food to be ALOT better after all of the other Disney dining we'd done over the years.  Maybe we were there on a bad day, but it was very blah, cold, and our server was clueless.  The movies and atmosphere were great though.  I'd go again for a snack just to be there.

We went to Tony's for lunch and had a really wonderful meal.  Mac says they have their off days, too.  Guess it's a hit or miss thing.  We were lucky enough to get a good day!  For us, enjoying the food is a HUGE part of enjoying the vacation.

I hope you have a good experience at the Brown Derby this time!  The first time we went was for lunch on a whim.  We were so impressed we made reservations for dinner that night.  We've made it a point to go every trip since then and have always had a fantastic meal.






I wish I could make Kenny a preschooler until we were too old to take care of a small child.    He can grow up then.   I'm not ready yet.  

He's been sick on & off for 3 weeks.      We've taken him to the walk-in clinic, but he's still vomitting & has other symptons.    He's going to another dr. tomorrow.    I hope they give him something to help.    It's breaking my heart to see him so sick & worrying us that he's missing too much school. 

Click to expand...



Sorry Kenny is sick....  Hope he's feeling better soon and back to bouncing off the walls.​*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Hey Lori, Todd,  & any of my other peeps I didn't address personally today.*








keishashadow said:


> tammy - i probably will wind up cancelling @ least 1/2 of my ADRs, don't think we're picking up the DP.  Will probably just eat @ U 2 days & some places outside "the world" once i figure out when HHN is *(note doubles are booked via virtue of having  2 DVC ressies ; shameful...i'll go to heck for sure)*  I will cancel as soon as i know what U is doing;
> 
> Sat: CM or CP for dinner
> Sun: LTT or CP for dinner
> Mon: Boma or CP for dinner
> Tue: LeCellier or CP for dinner
> Wed: Boma or CP for lunch



*Oh no, Janet's going to WDW heck.     Wait, that's Universal to most on the DIS.     I wanna go too!     I'm calling back & triple booking my ADRs.     Maybe, I'll win a trip to the darkside.  

So....................................... do ya like CP?     We have a 4:30 ADR at LTT on Sun., 10/19.   I'm hoping we'll finish eating, just in time for most of the non-partygoers to start clearing out.    What's you plan for that day?* 





RVGal said:


> I only have a minute, but I wanted to give you a quick update.
> 
> The nurse called back and told me to bring Daniel in.  They gave him a shot of the antibiotic for strep (since he couldn't keep the oral meds down) and we have suppositories for the nausea.  Let's hope things improve from here.
> 
> I'm off to get Joshua.  His neurologist appointment is this afternoon.  I hope I will have some answers, or at least a better understanding, after we see her.



*I'm glad they were able to see Daniel & give him the meds he needs to get better quickly.   Let us know what they have to say about Joshua. *




ky07 said:


> Those guys at the car lot were being butt heads and wouldn't fix it so we wound up using our spending money to put a down payment on another car from a diffrent car lot and its a older car and runs better than the one we had and also half the price we were going to pay for the other car but I guess thats what you get when you get a used car



*A better running, cheaper car......   That's what I call a win, win. *




ky07 said:


> This one is suppose to be a doberman mix



*We have a mini-doberman & she's a baby doll.    She's very smart & loving.    I don't know about the bigger ones though.   I guess it would depend on what it was mixed with. * 




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Nothing like getting your change PLUS Canadian Tire money - then the Canadian Tire money goes in the drawer and sits there for months until you clean ... and it's like found money



*Found money!!!     While you're at it, find me some please. *


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> hiya mac. notice the change in my siggy. pm me for the long story........that prolly isn't that long. eh.



Don't know whether to say congratulations or condolences, but I hope you're okay.  Now you're free to find someone who really appreciates you.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Tinker-tude said:


> Sci-Fi really does have a fun atmosphere, but I expected the food to be ALOT better after all of the other Disney dining we'd done over the years.  Maybe we were there on a bad day, but it was very blah, cold, and our server was clueless.  The movies and atmosphere were great though.  I'd go again for a snack just to be there.
> 
> We went to Tony's for lunch and had a really wonderful meal.  Mac says they have their off days, too.  Guess it's a hit or miss thing.  We were lucky enough to get a good day!  For us, enjoying the food is a HUGE part of enjoying the vacation.
> 
> I hope you have a good experience at the Brown Derby this time!  The first time we went was for lunch on a whim.  We were so impressed we made reservations for dinner that night.  We've made it a point to go every trip since then and have always had a fantastic meal.



*What did you like & not like at Sci-fi & HBD?    It always helps to know if a menu item is consistently good or not-so-good.  *





> Sorry Kenny is sick....  Hope he's feeling better soon and back to bouncing off the walls.



*Thanks    He's never been one to be sick often.    Now that he can't seem to kick whatever this is, his imagination is running wild.    He's convinced he has all kinds of horrible diseases.    It's been a challenge for all of us.     Hopefully, the doctor he's seeing tomorrow will be able to ease his symptoms & his mind.    Then, we have to deal with the missed days of school     Teachers of honors classes just aren't real forgiving about missed days.    This should be fun.*


----------



## loribell

Tammie I hope Kenny is feeling better soon. 


Hi Macadamia!


----------



## wwessing

HEY GUYS AND GALS!!!!  Anyone miss me    

Sorry I've been absent. . .I have no doctors notice or nuthin. . . just been working like crazy but I got THE BIG PROJECT finished and everything cleared off my desk soooooo. . . . I'M FREE TO LEAVE TOMORROW!!!!!  Well, I was going to leave regardless, but now I can leave without any little thing tickling the back of my conscience.  I'll only have to deal with whatever piles up in the next two weeks and I can handle that.

I'll be back to yak at ya on the other side. . . .


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *We've tried the float & didn't like it at all.    Is the juice always room temp?    We thought it would have been much better, if the juice was chilled.    We may try just the Dole Whip minus the juice next time.   *



Dole Whip =  

there's MY 2 cents  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Found money!!!     While you're at it, find me some please. *



me too pleeze  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Thanks    He's never been one to be sick often.    Now that he can't seem to kick whatever this is, his imagination is running wild.    He's convinced he has all kinds of horrible diseases.    It's been a challenge for all of us.     Hopefully, the doctor he's seeing tomorrow will be able to ease his symptoms & his mind.    Then, we have to deal with the missed days of school     Teachers of honors classes just aren't real forgiving about missed days.    This should be fun.*



Well...what the heck?!?    Does it matter if he's in HONORS classes....the boy is SICK....whether honors or kindergarten...for cryin' out loud....somebody needs to slap a teacher....OR better yet....cough on 'em and let THEM get his sick....   



wwessing said:


> HEY GUYS AND GALS!!!!



Have a great trip Wendy!  We are lookin' forward to lots of yer pix and TR!


----------



## RAPstar

I'm home!! Note: Next time I plan a trip I'm going to make sure I know for sure who all is going before I book it. Called last night to add my friend Chip to the hotel ressie. Was told operations handles that and to call tonite to see if there's an increase in hotel price to add him. Now I've been told to call tomorrow cause I have to be on the line with the operator and operations to say yes or no (or something like that). Oh well.


----------



## Tinker-tude

tarheelmjfan said:


> *What did you like & not like at Sci-fi & HBD?    It always helps to know if a menu item is consistently good or not-so-good.  *




At Sci-Fi, I had the Reuben (blech, no flavor), my husband had a Club sandwich that was gross, and my son hated the dry chicken fingers.  At HBD, we tried something different almost everytime.  We had steak twice, which was perfect both times.  We each had a tuna steak at different times, again PERFECT when cooked as the chef recommends it (rare), my husband loved the linguini and clams, I loved the duck, and we had a hard time choosing desserts because they all looked good enough to kill or die for.  I'd just ask the server what their favorites are.





> *Thanks    He's never been one to be sick often.    Now that he can't seem to kick whatever this is, his imagination is running wild.    He's convinced he has all kinds of horrible diseases.    It's been a challenge for all of us.     Hopefully, the doctor he's seeing tomorrow will be able to ease his symptoms & his mind.    Then, we have to deal with the missed days of school     Teachers of honors classes just aren't real forgiving about missed days.    This should be fun.*




Anytime I get sick my husband asks, "Is it a brain tumor?"   I hope he feels better soon.  When you said you wanted him to be a preschooler again, I was imagining him as a first grader.  You should be able to get a form from the school to allow him extra time to make up his work.  Teachers of honors classes are generally trying to be just as mean as college professors, even though their class will only allow their students to test out of ONE semester college class.  Not as big a deal as they would have everyone believe.



loribell said:


> Hi Macadamia!




Hi, Lori!  I can't keep up with this place!  But it's fun trying.  

Macadamia


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey Lori, Todd,  & any of my other peeps I didn't address personally today.*


Howdy!


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> I'm home!! Note: Next time I plan a trip I'm going to make sure I know for sure who all is going before I book it. Called last night to add my friend Chip to the hotel ressie. Was told operations handles that and to call tonite to see if there's an increase in hotel price to add him. Now I've been told to call tomorrow cause I have to be on the line with the operator and operations to say yes or no (or something like that). Oh well.



I'm glad Chip can go with you!  It's always more fun to share the FUN.  Hope there's no increase in the price, but I think it's better to have a reservation and change it than to lose the cool room because you waited. Although in September it may not be an issue.  I'll shut up now.  

Tamie


----------



## Metro West

Well...I guess I'll head to bed. Have a good night!


----------



## ky07

Good night homies and sweet dreams


----------



## Tinker-tude

wwessing said:


> Sorry I've been absent. . .I have no doctors notice or nuthin. . . just been working like crazy but I got THE BIG PROJECT finished and everything cleared off my desk soooooo. . . . I'M FREE TO LEAVE TOMORROW!!!!!  Well, I was going to leave regardless, but now I can leave without any little thing tickling the back of my conscience.  I'll only have to deal with whatever piles up in the next two weeks and I can handle that.
> 
> I'll be back to yak at ya on the other side. . . .



What?!?!?!?!?  How dare you have a busy life as you get ready for vacation?   Hope you have a great time and squish some relaxation in there somewhere.  Hooray for getting away from it all!


----------



## Metro West

OK...this time I really AM going! 4:45am comes early.

Good night!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I'm home!! Note: Next time I plan a trip I'm going to make sure I know for sure who all is going before I book it. Called last night to add my friend Chip to the hotel ressie. Was told operations handles that and to call tonite to see if there's an increase in hotel price to add him. Now I've been told to call tomorrow cause I have to be on the line with the operator and operations to say yes or no (or something like that). Oh well.




I may be wrong but I was under the impression most hotel room prices were based on double occupancy ???


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I may be wrong but I was under the impression most hotel room prices were based on double occupancy ???



yea, me too. the woman I spoke with tonite said that the hotel price prolly won't change (and it better not since i'm in a standard room w/2 queens......and 2 queen beds too ). But you always have to make sure. But i'm glad he's going. I'm ending up paying more, cause I'm paying for his plan ticket, i've already got mine, and then my half of the trip. but it's better than paying for the entire room.


----------



## bubba's mom

If you are adding a 3rd adult, there's an extra charge per nite.....If only 2 adults in the room....not sure why the price would increase???


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> i'm in a standard room w/2 queens......and 2 queen beds too )



you are too funny!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!!!

Just checking in...

We have a whole day at Disney tomorrow so I need my sleep....




Talk to you all soon!


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> If you are adding a 3rd adult, there's an extra charge per nite.....If only 2 adults in the room....not sure why the price would increase???



that's what i figure too. the woman i talked to yesterday said there might be....but I doubt there will and the woman i talked to tonight said they're prolly won't be. and there better not be cause I think I got like one of the last supersaver rates for Sept. cause I was double checking the netbooker site and it's not available for the time I'm going.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> you are too funny!!!



i try. honestly, chip is one of those un-noticeable gays. he's not like super butch, but i doubt most ppl would know unless they asked. or looked at his myspace.....where the world gets its information.


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> that's what i figure too. the woman i talked to yesterday said there might be....but I doubt there will and the woman i talked to tonight said they're prolly won't be. and there better not be cause I think I got like one of the last supersaver rates for Sept. cause I was double checking the netbooker site and it's not available for the time I'm going.



So, let me get this straight.....

Your initial res was for 2 adults.

You are taking 1 adult off the res and adding a different adult?

If that's the case, shouldn't matter with the price....it matters if it's 'adult' or 'child'


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> So, let me get this straight.....
> 
> Your initial res was for 2 adults.
> 
> You are taking 1 adult off the res and adding a different adult?
> 
> If that's the case, shouldn't matter with the price....it matters if it's 'adult' or 'child'



no, i booked one adult. adding a second to the ressie. i've only paid the deposit so far (for the hotel and it covered my plane ticket).


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> no, i booked one adult. adding a second to the ressie. i've only paid the deposit so far (for the hotel and it covered my plane ticket).




doesn't matter....rate is based on DOUBLE occupancy....you are paying for 2 adults in the room whether there are 2 or 1 adults in that room



Nite all....I'm hittin' the hay!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> i try. honestly, chip is one of those un-noticeable gays. he's not like super butch, but i doubt most ppl would know unless they asked. or looked at his myspace.....where the world gets its information.



There's absolutely  nothing on my myspace page


----------



## Metro West

Good morning! Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

MORNING!


----------



## Metro West

Motherfletcher said:


> MORNING!


What took you so long Fletch?


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> You should try them...there are lots of varieties. I had meatball and maranara last night...yum!


 
you had me @ meatball ; i wound up eating lunch w/oldest DS after wrestling with his patio pavers yesterday...had a fine penne dish & fried zuchinni too-drool



loribell said:


> Janet I think you are going to get tired of CP!


 
never, their asiago mushroom/chicken pasta is to die for 

and i despise mac & cheese 




RVGal said:


> I've got him sipping Gatorade and he gets a popcicle every now and then. He is still peeing, so he isn't too dehydrated. I just want him to be able to keep something down, dammit!


 
aw, do they still sell pedialyte?  least they don't mess up their electrolytes after long spell if they get some of it down

marci - i agree w/lori CP has great food-imo better than CM & you don't have to wait as long for  your table, although youngest likes CM much better.  As for age appropriate as to charactar meals, i've seen many adult couples at them & plan on continuing to frequent when DH & I go solo once all the kiddos have left the nest...you either like the charactars or not imo ; and they pick up on the vibe if you just want a quick interaction (as we do - 1 pic & they're outta there & seemingly grateful that we're not lingering) .


ky07 said:


> Thats what I told them and I think its a plot to do old dad in
> No I just got word she doesn't think we are getting the dog now


 
 , i keep telling my family...i am done with pets, not planning on getting anymore.  I luv them dearly, but they are a major expense; especially when they have health issues.  

So sad on local news this am, many peeps are returning the same pets they adopted a short time ago...citing; the economy & gas prices, etc...that would break my heart 

dropped jr off w/his luggage, handed him a wad of cash (and his U AP )...see ya Wednesday!  i miss him already -what a dork lol  I've raised him right, he knew enough to remind me to call & make a ressie @ Mythos 

running again today, off to drop off work papers for said son, hair dyed, yadda, yadda & hopefully find gas under $3.60 a gallon for trip out to Gettysburg tomorrow

have a great day


----------



## ky07

Good Morning Homies


----------



## Ileana

So I'm going to join the fun today


----------



## tlinus

*Thanks for all of the birthday wishes for Kbean yesterday. She got a few gifts (books, and iTunes cards) and tonight she and dad will do the Outback dinner.....he got home way late for dinner last night. We handed her the Chinese food menu and she ordered for all of us. 

Told DH that I didn't feel good last night (stomach problems) - he said "yea, your stomach will be in knots for a long time to come. You are the mother of a TEENAGER !!" He survived the evil eye he got from me    

Lots on the list of todo's today - so I will be here and there. Dad is supposed to come home today. Here's hopin he gets back into his routine as quickly as possible   (my Mom is the main sitter for the kids while we are in Vegas) Did that sound selfish? Really I am not a selfish person, but darn it, couldn't something go my way - just once?????.....*


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> *Thanks for all of the birthday wishes for Kbean yesterday. She got a few gifts (books, and iTunes cards) and tonight she and dad will do the Outback dinner.....he got home way late for dinner last night. We handed her the Chinese food menu and she ordered for all of us.
> 
> Told DH that I didn't feel good last night (stomach problems) - he said "yea, your stomach will be in knots for a long time to come. You are the mother of a TEENAGER !!" He survived the evil eye he got from me
> 
> Lots on the list of todo's today - so I will be here and there. Dad is supposed to come home today. Here's hopin he gets back into his routine as quickly as possible   (my Mom is the main sitter for the kids while we are in Vegas) Did that sound selfish? Really I am not a selfish person, but darn it, couldn't something go my way - just once?????.....*



I know how you feel oldest DS will be 17 in Nov and youngest DS will be 13 in Feb
Where does the time go


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys!  Off to work for an early day and then to the airport.  Got Eric off to Chicago at 6am this morning (Shedd Aquarium).  Survived the hectic night of finding out that his National History Day project was due 2 days ago in Madison.  Always nice to have a kid that keeps you in the loop.    Since that of course couldn't interfere with their golf plans, he and DH were up quite late printing out the projects and trying to get 4 copies of the CD burned (always the hard part) and finishing up a bibliography so it can be express mailed today.

Meanwhile I was trying to do my packing for MY trip, get everything ready for DH to take care of the 3 boys for 3 days (why, when he leaves nearly every other week for 3 days, does it have no effect on our lives, but when I do it's a major crisis?).  Meanwhile, trying to get everything together for my friend when I visit her for her trip to WDW.  (Yes, you'll all be glad that I made her a nice Countdown Calendar like I did for my boys).  

And...trying to get everything ready for Eric's trip to Chicago.  4 hours on a bus each way, plus he has a ton of homework to make up for what he's missing, got the ipod and phone charged, etc.  And the lunch made.  For a kid who refuses to eat anything a normal person would put in their lunch.  Oh, and now I realize I really should have sent a camera for the trip.  Oh, well - he has a cell phone - he can take pics with that!   

Everyone have a great weekend!  I'll try to check in if I can but don't hold your breath!  If I get a chance at work today I'll stop by too!


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> never, their asiago mushroom/chicken pasta is to die for
> 
> and i despise mac & cheese



Yummy! I know a lot of people don't like the buffets but we do. 

I am beginning to despise mac & cheese. DH thinks he has to have it at every meal. 




> marci - i agree w/lori CP has great food-imo better than CM & you don't have to wait as long for  your table, although youngest likes CM much better.  As for age appropriate as to charactar meals, i've seen many adult couples at them & plan on continuing to frequent when DH & I go solo once all the kiddos have left the nest...you either like the charactars or not imo ; and they pick up on the vibe if you just want a quick interaction (as we do - 1 pic & they're outta there & seemingly grateful that we're not lingering) .



Same here. Even our big kids, the grown ones, still love to go. 



> So sad on local news this am, many peeps are returning the same pets they adopted a short time ago...citing; the economy & gas prices, etc...that would break my heart



That is sad.  



> dropped jr off w/his luggage, handed him a wad of cash (and his U AP )...see ya Wednesday!  i miss him already -what a dork lol  I've raised him right, he knew enough to remind me to call & make a ressie @ Mythos



Smart boy! I hope he has a fabulous time. 



Ileana said:


> So I'm going to join the fun today



Glad you joined us again. Stick around and have some fun.



tlinus said:


> *
> 
> Told DH that I didn't feel good last night (stomach problems) - he said "yea, your stomach will be in knots for a long time to come. You are the mother of a TEENAGER !!" He survived the evil eye he got from me    *


*

Dh is living dangerously now! 




			Lots on the list of todo's today - so I will be here and there. Dad is supposed to come home today. Here's hopin he gets back into his routine as quickly as possible   (my Mom is the main sitter for the kids while we are in Vegas) Did that sound selfish? Really I am not a selfish person, but darn it, couldn't something go my way - just once?????.....
		
Click to expand...

*
I hope he is back to his normal self quickly. Glad mom is taking care of the kiddos for ya. You deserve a chance to get away. 




Marcie have fun on your trip.


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> As for age appropriate as to charactar meals, i've seen many adult couples at them & plan on continuing to frequent when DH & I go solo once all the kiddos have left the nest...you either like the charactars or not imo



DH and I loved going to CP before we ever had kids.  It was our favorite place for lunch.  With kids, we liked going there for Bfast.




> So sad on local news this am, many peeps are returning the same pets they adopted a short time ago...citing; the economy & gas prices, etc...that would break my heart



That's really depressing, especially when there are already so many dogs and cats being put to sleep because no one could/would take care of them.  I went to pick up a rescue from a high kill shelter last year when a guy was dropping off a stray puppy.  He said, "I know you have a harder time getting homes for the adults, but you can get this puppy adopted pretty easily, can't you?"  The lady at the desk tightened her jaw a little and said calmly, "We have to euthanize 30-40 puppies a day.  There's no room for them."  It was horrible.  I think everyone who gets a puppy or kitten should spend a day at their local shelter.  It might motivate them to spay and neuter when they see what happens to the unplanned litters.




> running again today, off to drop off work papers for said son, hair dyed, yadda, yadda & hopefully find gas under $3.60 a gallon for trip out to Gettysburg tomorrow
> 
> have a great day




Have fun running your marathon day, Janet!  And buck up, you'll see DS soon!  I might be going to Gettysburg in September for the Ridgeback National Specialty.  How far away are you?





marciemi said:


> Meanwhile I was trying to do my packing for MY trip, get everything ready for DH to take care of the 3 boys for 3 days (why, when he leaves nearly every other week for 3 days, does it have no effect on our lives, but when I do it's a major crisis?).




Because you're the MOM!  If I leave the house for three hours, I come home to absolute chaos.  It's just the way the universe is.  Moms are the glue and oil of the family.  Kudos to you for being able to keep up with it all and maintain some semblance of sanity.





loribell said:


> Yummy! I know a lot of people don't like the buffets but we do.
> 
> I am beginning to despise mac & cheese. DH thinks he has to have it at every meal.



Are all men like this?  My DH loves great food, but he thinks mac and cheese is AWESOME.   Go figure.  

Tamie


----------



## Tinker-tude

Ileana said:


> So I'm going to join the fun today



Welcome back to the fun!


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> Just checking in...
> 
> We have a whole day at Disney tomorrow so I need my sleep....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to you all soon!


 
missed your post, have fun...so nice you were able to post...how's the Vistana? 



tlinus said:


> *Thanks for all of the birthday wishes for Kbean yesterday. She got a few gifts (books, and iTunes cards) and tonight she and dad will do the Outback dinner.....he got home way late for dinner last night. We handed her the Chinese food menu and she ordered for all of us. *
> 
> *Told DH that I didn't feel good last night (stomach problems) - he said "yea, your stomach will be in knots for a long time to come. You are the mother of a TEENAGER !!" He survived the evil eye he got from me
> 
> Lots on the list of todo's today - so I will be here and there. Dad is supposed to come home today. Here's hopin he gets back into his routine as quickly as possible  (my Mom is the main sitter for the kids while we are in Vegas) Did that sound selfish? Really I am not a selfish person, but darn it, couldn't something go my way - just once?????.....*


phew, you need Vegas...although i'm pretty sure you're not going to be sleeping much...dance3:  maybe visit the spa 

lori - thanx, i'll pass along the good luck to jr R u working with sis this week or baseball? 

tamie - it is so upsetting to me to even think about it, we have a local no-kill shelter that i support; such a shame as to the pet population expanding & they "specialize" in pitbulls/placement.  We had a vacant house in the neighborhood for awhile after old gent passed...his estate was contested & the house sat & basically fell apart over the years.  When it finally was sold (and torn down for new construction) they found TONS of cats in the basement...think nearly feral .  County came out & caught some, rest ran off into the nearby woods.  They come out @ night & reap havoc on any garbage that isn't under lock & key...they almost don't look like cats anymore very agressive  Yet, many of the neighbors still let their cats roam @ night.

ps mapquest sez we're about 3 hours away...we shall see .  I know nothing of Gettysburg, supposed to be a greyhound show Friday night, which i guess is why most of the hotels were booked solid so early in the season 

(*Sharon* don't you raise/rescue greyhounds?)

then, a "muster" on Saturday...never have seen one of those either. 

finally starting to look forward to it & first trip in over 10 years with just DH & I; wanted to do niagara falls or the even ocean city, md; caved in to DH 

have you been to Gettysburg before?  if so, any suggestions as to dining?


----------



## RAPstar

morning/afternoon all.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ... Happy Thursday!



keishashadow said:


> So sad on local news this am, many peeps are returning the same pets they adopted a short time ago...citing; the economy & gas prices, etc...that would break my heart





Tinker-tude said:


> That's really depressing, especially when there are already so many dogs and cats being put to sleep because no one could/would take care of them.  I went to pick up a rescue from a high kill shelter last year when a guy was dropping off a stray puppy.  He said, "I know you have a harder time getting homes for the adults, but you can get this puppy adopted pretty easily, can't you?"  The lady at the desk tightened her jaw a little and said calmly, "We have to euthanize 30-40 puppies a day.  There's no room for them."  It was horrible.  I think everyone who gets a puppy or kitten should spend a day at their local shelter.  It might motivate them to spay and neuter when they see what happens to the unplanned litters.






 I have such a soft spot for animals I could never in a million years work in a shelter.  



loribell said:


> Yummy! I know a lot of people don't like the buffets but we do.


Our favorite buffet is Boma  



Tinker-tude said:


> Are all men like this?  My DH loves great food, but he thinks mac and cheese is AWESOME.   Go figure.


My DH loves Kraft Dinner but won't eat the homemade mac & cheese - go figure


----------



## Ileana

I try to stick around, but I always get so sidetracked  

I lurk way too much


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, so I have to pay $25 per night for having an extra person with me (booked one person, adding a 2nd). First they wanted me to pay an extra 342 for his airfare, but I'm paying for that separately (found a flight for 240/260 depending on what time he wants to leave).


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Ok, so I have to pay $25 per night for having an extra person with me (booked one person, adding a 2nd). First they wanted me to pay an extra 342 for his airfare, but I'm paying for that separately (found a flight for 240/260 depending on what time he wants to leave).


did you book a package??


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> did you book a package??



yes, through Universal. The 2-park getaway w/airfare.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> yes, through Universal. The 2-park getaway w/airfare.



ah ... ok that makes more sense


----------



## loribell

Janet - Baseball for the next three weekends as long as we win. Playoff time here. We have our first game this evening. 

Bonny - We have never tried Boma. We stayed at AKL once years ago and Ally did not like the smells of even Mara. We had to eat outside every time we ate at the resort. I don't think I could even get the child to go in the doors.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ah ... ok that makes more sense



yea. it's not too bad. was worried they would have to do a whole new ressie for the hotel, and then my rate would increase. so, $150 as opposed to like $300 is a good exchange.


----------



## RVGal

I'm here for my daily medical update.   

Life is so hectic right now that I know all I've been doing lately is dropping in and talking about the medical dramas and then flitting away again.  Sigh.  Hopefully that will change sometime soon.

Daniel is a million times better.  What a difference a day makes.  He is acting normal.  Well, okay... he is acting like Daniel again.  I'm not sure what passes for normal, so I won't try to make that call at this point.   

Joshua's appointment with the pediatric neurologist yesterday went fine.  She had the results of all his tests and he is now officially diagnosed with partial epilepsy.  I'm not sure if I feel better that they've slapped a label on his condition or not.  At least we know what it is and that we are seeing the correct doctor and that we are doing all we can to control his seizures.  I guess all of that is a good thing.  There is still a good chance that he may outgrow his condition, so I'll continue to keep that hope.  If he doesn't, we'll deal with it.  What else can you do?


----------



## Metro West

I just had to say........


----------



## Foladar

anybody know how strict they are with the 30-day window for renewing your pass?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Good evening all ...


----------



## Metro West

Folks arriving tomorrow night...will probably be offline more than on next week.

Have a good night and I'll check in periodically.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Folks arriving tomorrow night...will probably be offline more than on next week.
> 
> Have a good night and I'll check in periodically.



Have fun Todd ... we'll miss ya!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

RVGal said:


> I'm here for my daily medical update.
> 
> Life is so hectic right now that I know all I've been doing lately is dropping in and talking about the medical dramas and then flitting away again.  Sigh.  Hopefully that will change sometime soon.
> 
> Daniel is a million times better.  What a difference a day makes.  He is acting normal.  Well, okay... he is acting like Daniel again.  I'm not sure what passes for normal, so I won't try to make that call at this point.
> 
> Joshua's appointment with the pediatric neurologist yesterday went fine.  She had the results of all his tests and he is now officially diagnosed with partial epilepsy.  I'm not sure if I feel better that they've slapped a label on his condition or not.  At least we know what it is and that we are seeing the correct doctor and that we are doing all we can to control his seizures.  I guess all of that is a good thing.  There is still a good chance that he may outgrow his condition, so I'll continue to keep that hope.  If he doesn't, we'll deal with it.  What else can you do?



So glad your boys are OK. I'm glad the docs figured out what was going on with Joshua. Good to know what it is. Now you can deal with it. Many good drugs to treat epilepsy.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Night, night all. Workin too much lately. 60 hr weeks. I'll catch you when I can.


----------



## RAPstar

evening all!! *blueyes*, I didn't see til now that you're in TX too! always cool to find someone in your state on here!! anywho, bout to have some turky spaghetti (cause ground turkey was the only thing we had thawed). bbl!!


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl

gnite everyone... 

Metro hope u have a good time with your parents.


----------



## loribell

Todd have a great visit with your folks. Hope mom remembered to bring the old pics. 

Tricia - So glad Daniel is back to Daniel. We wouldn't have him any other way! I know this is tough with Joshua's situation but remember I am here for you any time you need me. 

So good to see everyone today! Have a great evening & wonderful Friday everyone!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> evening all!! *blueyes*, I didn't see til now that you're in TX too! always cool to find someone in your state on here!! anywho, bout to have some turky spaghetti (cause ground turkey was the only thing we had thawed). bbl!!



I make spaghetti with Turkey quite often ...


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I make spaghetti with Turkey quite often ...



did you know the turkey was almost the official bird for America instead of the bald ealgle. and German was almost our national language. Gotta love Benjamen Franklin. Why I know this is beyond me.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Foladar said:


> anybody know how strict they are with the 30-day window for renewing your pass?


Very. If you try to renew on day 31, you get a FLOGGING!    






 

Seriously though, just call or e-mail Guest Services and let them know that you may not be able to make the 30-day window. They should be able to work with you.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm going to sleep now. I have to be up at 4am. The parks are opening at 8am the next two days, so everyone has to be in EXTRA EARLY.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> did you know the turkey was almost the official bird for America instead of the bald ealgle. and German was almost our national language. Gotta love Benjamen Franklin. Why I know this is beyond me.


Most of us are full of useless knowledge and trivia ... and by the way _Ich bin von anständigem Deutsch_



the Dark Marauder said:


> Very. If you try to renew on day 31, you get a FLOGGING!


oh no ... not a FLOGGING  



the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm going to sleep now. I have to be up at 4am. The parks are opening at 8am the next two days, so everyone has to be in EXTRA EARLY.


  Have fun ...


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Most of us are full of useless knowledge and trivia ... and by the way _Ich bin von anständigem Deutsch_



Huh? It's been years since I took German, and I only took 2 years.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Huh? It's been years since I took German, and I only took 2 years.



It says "I am of German decent" ... it's the only German I know


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It says "I am of German decent" ... it's the only German I know



I can say my name, age, count to 100, say where I'm from (sorta), and ask what would you like in formal form (i.e. a waiter asking what you want). Oh, and the German words for b***h and to pleasure one's self . I won 1st place regionally in Houston for doing prose reading (I did part of the Bremen Town Musicians in German) and then 4th place in state (the story was a German folk tale with animals talking about which animal is the most dangerous concluding that man is the most dangerous).


----------



## Metro West

Good morning! Happy Friday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*GOOD FRIDAY MORNING!*

Rode by a gas station that said $3.71 this morning.  What will it be in 3 weeks when we grand open Krustyland?  Least it's usually cheaper in O town.


----------



## ky07

Motherfletcher said:


> *GOOD FRIDAY MORNING!*
> 
> Rode by a gas station that said $3.71 this morning.  What will it be in 3 weeks when we grand open Krustyland?  Least it's usually cheaper in O town.



Good Morning Homies


----------



## Akdar

Morning everyone!  Have a busy weekend ahead.  Two shows (for those who don't remember, I run sound for bands)  Plus I have 8 hours each day (Sat & Sun) booked in the studio.  So not a lot of sleep, but hopefully I can get some Dissin' in.  Also, knowing that I have only 14 days till I'll be in Orlando helps get me through the long weekend!


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning everyone!!

Happy Friday!

I hope ya have a great visit with folks Todd....WE EXPECT TO SEE SOME PIX 

Glad to hear we have our 'old' Daniel back...... now...where's that stapler again?   

...and Joshua too....somewhat 'back to what is was' is creeping up Tricia's steps  

Lori...take it easy on the baseball runnin'....hope you have great weather!

Hi to Lawrence, Bonny, Rob, blu (quit workin' so many hours...not even I do that!),  Mike... (you too  ), have a 'great' day at work DM..... 

...and  to everyone else!!  Your Friday is finally here


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> I hope ya have a great visit with folks Todd....WE EXPECT TO SEE SOME PIX
> 
> Glad to hear we have our 'old' Daniel back...... now...where's that stapler again?
> 
> ...and Joshua too....somewhat 'back to what is was' is creeping up Tricia's steps
> 
> Lori...take it easy on the baseball runnin'....hope you have great weather!
> 
> Hi to Lawrence, Bonny, Rob, blu (quit workin' so many hours...not even I do that!),  Mike... (you too  ), have a 'great' day at work DM.....
> 
> ...and  to everyone else!!  Your Friday is finally here



 HI Barb


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> tamie - it is so upsetting to me to even think about it, we have a local no-kill shelter that i support; such a shame as to the pet population expanding & they "specialize" in pitbulls/placement.  We had a vacant house in the neighborhood for awhile after old gent passed...his estate was contested & the house sat & basically fell apart over the years.  When it finally was sold (and torn down for new construction) they found TONS of cats in the basement...think nearly feral .  County came out & caught some, rest ran off into the nearby woods.  They come out @ night & reap havoc on any garbage that isn't under lock & key...they almost don't look like cats anymore very agressive  Yet, many of the neighbors still let their cats roam @ night.



I've never lived near a no kill shelter, and I've lived in four places in the last eleven years.  Our shelter here killed 6,000 dogs last year, and our town only has 26,000 people in it.  There just aren't a lot of people in the south who have a clue about responsible pet ownership.  My neighbors next door had to give away their Lab puppy when she got pregnant and had complications.  They asked me for advice on getting rid of him.  I told them to contact a rescue or let me help them screen potential owners.  Instead, they put an ad in the paper and gave him away unneutered.  He was a little annoyed that they couldn't recover some of the money they had paid for him, even though the puppy was six months old and completely untrained.  Then my neighbor across the street had a yard sale last month and put out a sign for Lab puppies.  I'm surrounded by people who take pets too casually to own them.  Grrrr....




> ps mapquest sez we're about 3 hours away...we shall see .  I know nothing of Gettysburg, supposed to be a greyhound show Friday night, which i guess is why most of the hotels were booked solid so early in the season
> 
> (*Sharon* don't you raise/rescue greyhounds?)
> 
> then, a "muster" on Saturday...never have seen one of those either.
> 
> finally starting to look forward to it & first trip in over 10 years with just DH & I; wanted to do niagara falls or the even ocean city, md; caved in to DH
> 
> have you been to Gettysburg before?  if so, any suggestions as to dining?




I've never been to Gettysburg, either.  I've always wanted to go to see the historical sites, and the RR Specialty made it a great reason to get my caboose up there.  You'll have to tell me if you discover any great restaurants.




RVGal said:


> I'm here for my daily medical update.
> 
> Daniel is a million times better.  What a difference a day makes.  He is acting normal.  Well, okay... he is acting like Daniel again.  I'm not sure what passes for normal, so I won't try to make that call at this point.
> 
> Joshua's appointment with the pediatric neurologist yesterday went fine.  She had the results of all his tests and he is now officially diagnosed with partial epilepsy.  I'm not sure if I feel better that they've slapped a label on his condition or not.




So glad things are gettting back to normal for you and the kiddoes!  I think it will be easier to deal with Joshua's condition now that you know what to learn about.  For me a known challenge is always better than a stressful mystery!  And I'm glad Daniel is on the mend.  Shots are great!  After the pain is gone, it's ALL done - you don't have to worry about getting every dose of pills for ten days.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Most of us are full of useless knowledge and trivia ... and by the way _Ich bin von anständigem Deutsch_




Ach, ich habe ein bisschen Deutsch gelernt!  I had three years in high school.  But I've forgotten so much of the vocabulary I can't actually carry on a conversation anymore.  Grammar, no problem, but structure rules do me no good if I can't remember the words they are attached to.  

I need to learn French.  Aren't all Canadians required to learn it?  You can move here and be my tutor, K?  




Metro West said:


> Good morning! Happy Friday!




Hey, Todd.  Have fun with the parents.  You can log on and show them how popular you are.  


Tamie


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Morning everyone!  Have a busy weekend ahead.  Two shows (for those who don't remember, I run sound for bands)  Plus I have 8 hours each day (Sat & Sun) booked in the studio.  So not a lot of sleep, but hopefully I can get some Dissin' in.  Also, knowing that I have only 14 days till I'll be in Orlando helps get me through the long weekend!


Have a great weekend!  We'll be down in 12 days  



Tinker-tude said:


> I need to learn French.  Aren't all Canadians required to learn it?  You can move here and be my tutor, K?



Yes we are/did but unfortunately like you I've forgotten much of it so wouldn't be much help in tutoring


----------



## Metro West

The parents got to Orlando at 2pm today and were lying by the pool when I talked to them. I was at the tire shop since I was lucky enough to get a nail in my tire on the way to work this morning. So...I had to take it by Tire Kingdom for them to patch it. They were going to the grocery store and were going to chill and then they are coming over here tomorrow afternoon for lunch and some shopping. Then they want to go to Epcot on Sunday to see the Flower and Garden Festival.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

<---Exhausted and has to be up at 4am again tomorrow.


----------



## Metro West

Good night...I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## RAPstar

hello anyone that's still up.


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> The parents got to Orlando at 2pm today and were lying by the pool when I talked to them. I was at the tire shop since I was lucky enough to get a nail in my tire on the way to work this morning. So...I had to take it by Tire Kingdom for them to patch it. They were going to the grocery store and were going to chill and then they are coming over here tomorrow afternoon for lunch and some shopping. Then they want to go to Epcot on Sunday to see the Flower and Garden Festival.



Good evening all......

I'm glad to hear your folks made it just fine.... I'm sure you'll all have a great time while they are here.....I guess THEY get your 'tourguide' services for free, huh?  

btw....is Tire Kingdom anywhere near Magic Kingdom? 



 





(sorry....couldn't resist!)

Evening to all....busy day today....a little bit of work tomorrow and then Bub's soccer game......

Off to catch some zzzzzzz's..........

Nite all!!

btw....ROB!!  YOU are in charge of locking up at night... Taking care of pets and turnin' lights out.  Mac's gonna be pissed the door's been unlocked and the lights have been left on since she left     ....Bonny can have yer back if ya fall asleep!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Our last night in FL 

Then we get on the road tomorrow and head back to NY...


Hope you haven't missed us too much


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Sorry,been MIA. Just so much going on everyday in my life lately   

Yesterday, my kids had their well exam doctor appts after school. It went ok. Spending 2 and a half hours in the doctors office. Since theyhave to do the exams separately with my kids, now that they are older.

Woke up with a migraine headache this morning. When that went away, went out to do errands. 

Tomorrow morning, DH and Matthew are going ot do site-sales outside in front of our district library. Then we have a birthday party to attend in the afternoon. 
I was able to get a hold of a few teachers at school this week, to sell candy to, for Matthew's candy fundraiser for Boy Scouts  

Had to catch up on some phone calls this past week.
My mind has been occupied about other things lately.

Chrissy's teacher's aide keeps emailing me updates on her, and what homework/ school projects are next,etc. So been busy on all that.  

Anyways, I'm sorry I can't seem to catch up with all of you, but I'm a busy momma  

Tricia- Glad to hear Daniel is doing alot better  And Joshua is doing well, too!

Hope all the sickies (kids and adults here) are doing better  


Happy belated birthday to all celebrating b-days recently!    

If there is anything else of importance I missed on anyone, please someone let me know. Thanks!

I take it Mac is still in southern Illinois with her family,taking care of some business.

Hi to all


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... (if anyone is still around at this late hour)


----------



## blueeyesrnc

RAPstar said:


> evening all!! *blueyes*, I didn't see til now that you're in TX too! always cool to find someone in your state on here!! anywho, bout to have some turky spaghetti (cause ground turkey was the only thing we had thawed). bbl!!



Howdy.   Love, Texas...Lived here all my life. Friendly people, great weather, and Mexican food to die for.

Night, night. Workin tomorrow. 5:00 AM.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well ... gonna lock up this joint now 

Lights out ... good night - key is under the mat for anyone who is still out and about

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> [COLOR="DarkOrchidI'm glad to hear your folks made it just fine.... I'm sure you'll all have a great time while they are here.....I guess THEY get your 'tourguide' services for free, huh?
> 
> btw....is Tire Kingdom anywhere near Magic Kingdom? [/QUOTE][COLOR="Blue"]Tire Kingdom is the fifth gate that has been rumoured for so long at Disney. They built the whole place and didn't tell anyone![/COLOR]


----------



## RVGal

Hey everyone.  I'm here for the medical update.

I had a doctor's appt yesterday, but then again, don't I have a doctor's appointment somewhere almost every day?   

This one was for me.  My annual smoosh and scrape at the ob/gyn.  If you call it something else, you're being polite.

So, he wants me to go to a genetics counselor because of Carol's battles.  Assess my risks and all that.  The problem with that is, once you do that it becomes "on record" that you are a cancer risk and insurance companies tend to drop you or refuse you after that.  Sigh.  I guess I'll just get my yearly super smoosh (mammogram) and go from there.

I'm off to Wal-Mart.  On a Saturday afternoon.  Again.  I'm not a sadist, I assure you... but apparently my mother is.


----------



## t-and-a

Hey Homies! 
I haven't been around here much lately, it's been extremely busy for our family! 
Todd, have fun with your parents! I know they are going to enjoy their stay- I bet the weather is just gorgeous right now!
Katie, post lots of pics when you get back! We're all eager to see!


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon Homies


----------



## ky07




----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> Tire Kingdom is the fifth gate that has been rumoured for so long at Disney. They built the whole place and didn't tell anyone!



Yes, I saw it when I was abducted by aliens!  It's got a Cars theme.  Now McQueen doesn't have to rev through MGM anymore.


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. niece and nephew over again (their mommy and daddy are at the horse races). Getting to go see Margaret Cho tomorrow!!!


----------



## Metro West

Good evening...we had a good day today and are ready for Epcot in the morning. 

Heading to get some sleep...have a good night!


----------



## ky07

I guess since no one is on tonight or morning I will lock up.
Lights out
Door locked 
Sweet dreams Homies and good night John Boy


----------



## Foladar

the Dark Marauder said:


> Very. If you try to renew on day 31, you get a FLOGGING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, just call or e-mail Guest Services and let them know that you may not be able to make the 30-day window. They should be able to work with you.



i actually did initially but was told because the 30-day window passed that I'd need to buy a new pass .. but I just called and renewed the other day with no issues, when did they raise the renewal rates (no complaints, just curious)


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon Homies
Where is everyone it is awfully quiet here


----------



## damo

Lawrence, I can't believe it is so quiet on here this weekend!!!


----------



## ky07

damo said:


> Lawrence, I can't believe it is so quiet on here this weekend!!!



I know it  me


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey everyone.....


Just breezin' thru.....

Doing the usual Sunday stuff....have to leave this afternoon to drive to Philadelphia for a birthday dinner for my Grandpop...he's 92 today      ...ya know...all the family (minus my 'ex'sister) there and all.... 

Trying to do wash and shower 3 people and get chores done is proving to be a challenge  

Tracie is leaving for Vegas, Jodie is getting ready to leave for vacation...tomorrow for her... Janet is in Gettysburg (on "honeymoon" w/ DH) and mac should be driving home from her folks place.... that's why it's quiet!

Me....I'm crazy....as usual!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.....they MUST be....since it's so quiet


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hey everyone.....
> 
> 
> Just breezin' thru.....
> 
> Doing the usual Sunday stuff....have to leave this afternoon to drive to Philadelphia for a birthday dinner for my Grandpop...he's 92 today      ...ya know...all the family (minus my 'ex'sister) there and all....
> 
> Trying to do wash and shower 3 people and get chores done is proving to be a challenge
> 
> Tracie is leaving for Vegas, Jodie is getting ready to leave for vacation...tomorrow for her... Janet is in Gettysburg (on "honeymoon" w/ DH) and mac should be driving home from her folks place.... that's why it's quiet!
> 
> Me....I'm crazy....as usual!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.....they MUST be....since it's so quiet
> 
> 
> HELLO YOU RED-HEADED STEPCHILDREN YOU!!!



*Have a great time Barb and be safe .*


----------



## fan of the TTA

also here. been doing our garden today...tidying it all up, ready for the hot months of july and august where we can just go out in the garden, and chill.

. we're buying a swimming pool this year, and that should be really cool


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Hey peeps!      I've been around, just not posting a lot.    It has been a challenging few days at the House of Tarheels.     Kenny has been to the dr. twice, & it's looking like it isn't over yet.      He isn't sick very often & he's not handling this well.    He's letting his imagination get the best of him.    What is most likely a simple virus is a life-threating illness in his mind.   We've had to ban him from the internet to stop the self-diagnosing he's been doing.     We're all at our wit's end.         His gf left yesterday, because she couldn't take it anymore.      He is doing better today, & is hanging out with her.     When you say your prayers, please keep us in mind. *


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> evening all. niece and nephew over again (their mommy and daddy are at the horse races). Getting to go see Margaret Cho tomorrow!!!



Margaret Cho!  I'm so jealous....


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon Homies
> Where is everyone it is awfully quiet here



Busy, busy, busy.  My birthday is Wednesday, but yesterday was the only day we'd all be able to spend time together.  So we went to a nice restaurant for lunch, did a little shopping, opened presents, and had fun.  Today we had a church conference about an hour north, so we left home early and got home about an hour ago.  Now I can breathe again and finish Kelly's book.


----------



## Tinker-tude

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey peeps!      I've been around, just not posting a lot.    It has been a challenging few days at the House of Tarheels.     Kenny has been to the dr. twice, & it's looking like it isn't over yet.      He isn't sick very often & he's not handling this well.    He's letting his imagination get the best of him.    What is most likely a simple virus is a life-threating illness in his mind.   We've had to ban him from the internet to stop the self-diagnosing he's been doing.     We're all at our wit's end.         His gf left yesterday, because she couldn't take it anymore.      He is doing better today, & is hanging out her.     When you say your prayers, please keep us in mind. *



Poor Kenny, and poor you.  It's always torture not knowing when the end of an illness (or any other challenge) will come along.  Having no relief in sight can really wear on a person and make it less bearable.  I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## fan of the TTA

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey peeps!      I've been around, just not posting a lot.    It has been a challenging few days at the House of Tarheels.     Kenny has been to the dr. twice, & it's looking like it isn't over yet.      He isn't sick very often & he's not handling this well.    He's letting his imagination get the best of him.    What is most likely a simple virus is a life-threating illness in his mind.   We've had to ban him from the internet to stop the self-diagnosing he's been doing.     We're all at our wit's end.         His gf left yesterday, because she couldn't take it anymore.      He is doing better today, & is hanging out her.     When you say your prayers, please keep us in mind. *





it sounds like you are going through a bit of a hard time at the moment.

hope everything goes well and he is all right at the end of it all


----------



## Tinker-tude

Tinker-tude said:


> Margaret Cho!  I'm so jealous....



Oops, I mixed her up with Liang-Lin Cho the violinist.  I've seen Margaret Cho on YouTube, so both names were familiar.  I'm not quite so jealous anymore.    She'd probably be amused by the mix up and have a great come back for it.  Especially since Liang-Lin is a guy.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

We're baaaaaaack!!!

So, how many parties did I miss??  We had a good time, just wish it were longer...ugh, work tomorrow  

I'm not sure how far I'll get to ketchup since I have to get ready for work and whatnot, but

Tinkertude: Happy Birthday on Wednesday  
tarheel: Best wishes to Kenny, you, and the family


----------



## coastermom

HELLO ALL ... 

Yes I am still alive . We have been extreamly busy this weekend . My DD is getting ready for her BIG TRIP on Wed.    .

We had our big rollercoaster fix on Friday at SF . It was lots of fun. Saturday was get ready for the Bridal   shower day ALL DAY  .I AM SO GLAD IT IS OVER . The  was very suprised and we had a great time . . Now I will never ketchup as we are getting ready to return to school for the next two and a half days and then me and my DD are off on our big USF/IOA trip. I am so excited  and nervous and  at the same time . I will be glad when we get there and then when we get home. 

I am so hopefu to get a simpsons ride in one day and well I will take LOTS OF photos . I promise . 

Will try to get on again before the big trip but we have lots to do still between base ball and bowling I am one sleepy mom  . 

See all the homies in the box soon


----------



## Metro West

Hey gang...just passing through. I spent the day at Epcot with the parents and I'm beat. Back to work tomorrow and waking up at 4:45am!





Have a good night and as I always say....Buh-bye!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

What up homies?

I had a day that was most awesome. I got to do the "keep the area clean while providing amazing guest service" job. I met one family that I talked to that was just blown away by how knowledgeable I am and that I even VIP'd them on an attraction. They were like:      

<---Is awesome.

Then I got to see an area that not many have.


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> What up homies?
> 
> I had a day that was most awesome. I got to do the "keep the area clean while providing amazing guest service" job. I met one family that I talked to that was just blown away by how knowledgeable I am and that I even VIP'd them on an attraction. They were like:
> 
> <---Is awesome.
> 
> Then I got to see an area that not many have.



Good boy, DM!!!  You probably just made someone's vacation great!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I try to find at least 1 family to VIP to my attraction every day. A 3 min wait is always better than a 30!


----------



## ky07

Good night Homies


----------



## bubba's mom

Quik....

Tammy....Kenny isn't feeling better yet?    Didn't he go to the doctor?  I'm startin' to worry about him.....(good thing ya took the internet away....those 'self diagnoses' can freak ya out   )  I hope he's turnin' the corner and coming around....


We didn't get home from birthday dinner till after 11.... folding load of laundry and hittin' the hay.


Lockin' up...key is in the usual hidin' spot for whoever needs it........

Nightlight is on, all other lights out.


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Oops, I mixed her up with Liang-Lin Cho the violinist.  I've seen Margaret Cho on YouTube, so both names were familiar.  I'm not quite so jealous anymore.    She'd probably be amused by the mix up and have a great come back for it.  Especially since Liang-Lin is a guy.



she was awesome. in a previous show of hers she did make a joke about that she's not considered a conventional Korean role model cause she doesn't play violin......or f**k Woody Allen.


----------



## fan of the TTA

Metro West said:


> Hey gang...just passing through. I spent the day at Epcot with the parents and I'm beat. Back to work tomorrow and waking up at 4:45am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night and as I always say....Buh-bye!





did you enjoy epcot?. 

i think it's got some real good atractions, but could never spend a whole day there


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Morning!*


----------



## ky07

Good monday morning Homies


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a good Monday!


----------



## bubba's mom

Monday mornin' huh....  

Wonder if it'll be a "Monday" at work....it's already doom & gloom outside with heavy rain/t-storms comin'  


Have a good day everyone! (for bein' a Monday that is!)


----------



## bubba's mom

coastermom said:


> ....and then me and my DD are off on our big USF/IOA trip. I am so excited  and nervous and  at the same time . I will be glad when we get there and then when we get home.



Have NEVER heard anyone saw they couldn't wait to get HOME from UO  



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> We're baaaaaaack!!!



Welcome back.....Where's the trippie  



Metro West said:


> Hey gang...just passing through. I spent the day at Epcot with the parents and I'm beat.



How was it and where's the pix  



damo said:


> Good boy, DM!!!  You probably just made someone's vacation great!



I agree...you KNOW they are saying something nice to someone about it  



Foladar said:


> i actually did initially but was told because the 30-day window passed that I'd need to buy a new pass .. but I just called and renewed the other day with no issues, when did they raise the renewal rates (no complaints, just curious)



Whew!!  Thank goodness they let you "squeak in"    Don't want to haveta purchase a NEW AP  



fan of the TTA said:


> also here. been doing our garden today...tidying it all up, ready for the hot months of july and august where we can just go out in the garden, and chill.
> 
> . we're buying a swimming pool this year, and that should be really cool



When you're done, I have a garden calling out for some assistance    ..seriously, good to do it now and enjoy it when it gets hot!  


Hi to everyone else who is busy, busy and didn't post!!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Have NEVER heard anyone saw they couldn't wait to get HOME from UO
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back.....Where's the trippie
> 
> 
> 
> How was it and where's the pix
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...you KNOW they are saying something nice to someone about it
> 
> 
> 
> Whew!!  Thank goodness they let you "squeak in"    Don't want to haveta purchase a NEW AP
> 
> 
> 
> When you're done, I have a garden calling out for some assistance    ..seriously, good to do it now and enjoy it when it gets hot!
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else who is busy, busy and didn't post!!






*Barb*


----------



## RVGal

Hey everyone.

I'm here.  Dealing with stuff, but here.  We have NO doctor's appointments this week!  Barring a trip to the ER, which always seems to be a possibility, I hope to be medical drama free for the next little while.   

We are hosting my nephew's birthday party this weekend.  Why?  I know you are wondering because I seem to host everything these days.  Well, Carol is getting chemo today and won't be up to travel by this weekend, so the only way to celebrate is if they come here.  Carol doesn't know if she'll be up to having everyone next door, soooo... that leaves my house.  Honestly, it is easier for me to have it here than to travel 3 hours each way to Susan's house, so I won't fuss about it too much.

I don't know how much I'll be around.  I'll be back if I can.


----------



## macraven

good monday morning homies.

i'm still in a fog but glad i am back home.


it was a very well presented funeral but tough to go through.


i'll be back later when i can collect my thoughts.



missed you all


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Ugh, Monday morning!  Especially the Monday after vacation.  At least I have a field trip today and tomorrow with my kiddies.  Going to a college Physics laboratory.  Wahoo!


----------



## fan of the TTA

macraven said:


> good monday morning homies.
> 
> i'm still in a fog but glad i am back home.
> 
> 
> it was a very well presented funeral but tough to go through.
> 
> 
> i'll be back later when i can collect my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> missed you all





funerals are very hard to deal with, even if you never knew the person.

hope you're okay


----------



## fan of the TTA

bubba's mom said:


> Have NEVER heard anyone saw they couldn't wait to get HOME from UO
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back.....Where's the trippie
> 
> 
> 
> How was it and where's the pix
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...you KNOW they are saying something nice to someone about it
> 
> 
> 
> Whew!!  Thank goodness they let you "squeak in"    Don't want to haveta purchase a NEW AP
> 
> 
> 
> When you're done, I have a garden calling out for some assistance    ..seriously, good to do it now and enjoy it when it gets hot!
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else who is busy, busy and didn't post!!





i'm not flying all the way to america just to do your garden for you.

do it yourself, lol!


----------



## fan of the TTA

ky07 said:


> *Barb*





is that it?


----------



## ky07

fan of the TTA said:


> is that it?






*to you and Mac 
Sorry if I forgot anyone else*


----------



## fan of the TTA

ky07 said:


> *to you and Mac
> Sorry if I forgot anyone else*





never mind.

this thread confuses me


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Hey everyone.
> I'm here.  Dealing with stuff, but here.  We have NO doctor's appointments this week!  Barring a trip to the ER, which always seems to be a possibility, I hope to be medical drama free for the next little while.



You da 'hostess wit the mostest' sista   You are a good person putting yourself out for your sister's sake....how totally UNSELFISH  



macraven said:


> good monday morning homies.
> 
> i'm still in a fog but glad i am back home.
> 
> missed you all



You were missed  (& ya didn't hear it from ME...but they wuz leaving the doors unlocked and the lights on all night   ...ya might need some help with the electric bill this month   ) 



fan of the TTA said:


> i'm not flying all the way to america just to do your garden for you.
> 
> do it yourself, lol!



Awww   See...here's MY logic.... if you came to the states, you could take care of my garden and THEN go to the parks  (or, if that still doesn't do it for ya...then I'd settle for a pic of yer garden   ) 



fan of the TTA said:


> never mind.
> 
> this thread confuses me



Oh don't worry....you're not alone there    I get confused here a lot too.....


----------



## fan of the TTA

bubba's mom said:


> You da 'hostess wit the mostest' sista   You are a good person putting yourself out for your sister's sake....how totally UNSELFISH
> 
> 
> 
> You were missed  (& ya didn't hear it from ME...but they wuz leaving the doors unlocked and the lights on all night   ...ya might need some help with the electric bill this month   )
> 
> 
> 
> Awww   See...here's MY logic.... if you came to the states, you could take care of my garden and THEN go to the parks  (or, if that still doesn't do it for ya...then I'd settle for a pic of yer garden   )
> 
> 
> 
> Oh don't worry....you're not alone there    I get confused here a lot too.....





oh, if i can go to the parks, then what am i waiting for.



*runs off to book a flight*


----------



## macraven

i'm so glad we have a tattletale here.
i wouldn't have known about the lights left on all the time until i received the electric bill for the place.


this funeral took a lot out of me.
i didn't think it would but it has.

you know mt carmel got hit with the earthquake a week or so back.
i was in the Berry Skool at 12:30 on friday when another tremor came thru.
it was only a 3.6 but it was felt.

that skool has been condemned as it looks like it was hit by a bomb inside.  the outside has damage but nothing like inside.  right now, it will be razed today by the city.

the police had their cars outside with notices on the building of do not enter, building condemned.

i got my dad to go talk to them and when they weren't looking, i went inside and took pics.  i'm a rebel

that is when the tremor hit again.
it was really neat.


the skool was built in 1904 and was used as a school for k - 6 up until 1985.

it was converted to an apartment building then.

my mom and her siblings all went to that skool.
they lived around the corner from it.


enough of that, i am home now and need to read up on what i missed.


maybe i will just read up and start posting from here.

i'm missing some of the homies that have left for vacation now.

i see our team dolphin made it back but looks like sister was left behind as she hasn't checked in yet, has she?
i should hold my tongue, she may have posted and i didn't read it yet.


i was thinking of all you homies.
good to see some more familiar faces have come back home here.


it is like a different world to be without a computer and no access to the real outside world..... 

i kept thinking andy changed his dates again and wanted to know what he had this time.
also thought about st L and the car issue
carol and her treatment, tricia and the boys, etc.


will be back later
i have to do laundry now.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i'm so glad we have a tattletale here.







			
				macraven said:
			
		

> you know mt carmel got hit with the earthquake a week or so back.
> i was in the Berry Skool at 12:30 on friday when another tremor came thru.
> it was only a 3.6 but it was felt.
> 
> that skool has been condemned as it looks like it was hit by a bomb inside.  the outside has damage but nothing like inside.  right now, it will be razed today by the city.
> 
> the police had their cars outside with notices on the building of do not enter, building condemned.
> 
> i got my dad to go talk to them and when they weren't looking, i went inside and took pics.  i'm a rebel
> 
> that is when the tremor hit again.
> it was really neat.



I don't think I like the idea of you in a condemned building....and then to hear ANOTHER tremor went thru     I'm glad you didn't get hurt....When you are rested please make it worth your while and post the pix...I'd like to see this skool.  It's a shame it sustained such damage...sounds like a beautiful old historic building...(ya know they don't make 'em that way anymore  )

I'm glad you're home safe....back to 'normal' now....whatever THAT is!


----------



## bubba's mom

fan of the TTA said:


> oh, if i can go to the parks, then what am i waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> *runs off to book a flight*



 

lemme know your ETA...I'll pick ya up


----------



## fan of the TTA

bubba's mom said:


> lemme know your ETA...I'll pick ya up





*runs back in the room

okay, booked a flight leaving on the 1st may to florida's sanferd airport. ariving about 4 in the afternoon...so you better be there


----------



## bubba's mom

fan of the TTA said:


> *runs back in the room
> 
> okay, booked a flight leaving on the 1st may to florida's sanferd airport. ariving about 4 in the afternoon...so you better be there



 Wait.... I live in _Pennsylvania_....you have to come here FIRST (my garden needs you!) THEN you can fly to Florida    (ya know...while on the east coast of the states an all....   )


----------



## fan of the TTA

bubba's mom said:


> Wait.... I live in _Pennsylvania_....you have to come here FIRST (my garden needs you!) THEN you can fly to Florida    (ya know...while on the east coast of the states an all....   )





oh dam....what's your airport called over there.

will have to reskedule


----------



## macraven

the airport is ORD


O'Hare out of chicago.


i'll be there to pick you up.
our ground is thawing out.
you will do wonders in the garden for me.
i'm told you have a green thumb.


----------



## bubba's mom

fan of the TTA said:


> oh dam....what's your airport called over there.
> 
> will have to reskedule



PHL (Philadelphia---I'm about 70minutes northwest of it)




macraven said:


> the airport is ORD
> 
> 
> O'Hare out of chicago.
> 
> 
> i'll be there to pick you up.
> our ground is thawing out.
> you will do wonders in the garden for me.
> i'm told you have a green thumb.




OH NO YA DON'T!!!  She's MINE first

git yer own personal gardener....


----------



## ky07

Talk to you homies later cause I have to go pick up DW and take youngest DS to have blood work cause they think he may have to be put on high blood pressure medication.


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> Talk to you homies later cause I have to go pick up DW and take youngest DS to have blood work cause they think he may have to be put on high blood pressure medication.


gosh, sorry to hear that best of luck

we're back from Gettysburg mac was right, it was great 

i did get a mild case of what i assume was food poisioning from the local buffet so it killed our ghost tour the last night & we just decided to high-tail it home...still feeling rather shrek-like

jr's doing well in competition, #6 overall thus far - my dawg! 

will try & catsup later, hope the rest of y'all are well

ps todd - thought i noticed on the HHN thread, did you get new tags?


----------



## fan of the TTA

bubba's mom said:


> PHL (Philadelphia---I'm about 70minutes northwest of it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO YA DON'T!!!  She's MINE first
> 
> git yer own personal gardener....





yeah, she promised that after we can go to florida...so there.

will be there at the airport soon, don't forget to wait for me at arivals.

can't wait to see you


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> Talk to you homies later cause I have to go pick up DW and take youngest DS to have blood work cause they think he may have to be put on high blood pressure medication.



 Holy crap Lawrence!!  That is NOT good!    Get the boy a diet & exercise program....that is waaaaay to young to have that problem... 




keishashadow said:


> we're back from Gettysburg mac was right, it was great
> 
> i did get a mild case of what i assume was food poisioning from the local buffet so it killed our ghost tour the last night & we just decided to high-tail it home...still feeling rather shrek-like
> 
> jr's doing well in competition, #6 overall thus far - my dawg!
> 
> will try & catsup later, hope the rest of y'all are well
> 
> ps todd - thought i noticed on the HHN thread, did you get new tags?



  jr....way to go!!!  Did he hit UO? Get to ride Simpsons??  (I'm sure he HATES you for going to CA this year   )

Didn't you have food poisoning somewhere else??...cruise maybe    What is it that attracts you to food poisioning?  

Either way...glad you're home and feelin' better.....  




fan of the TTA said:


> yeah, she promised that after we can go to florida...so there.
> 
> will be there at the airport soon, don't forget to wait for me at arivals.
> 
> can't wait to see you


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> PHL (Philadelphia---I'm about 70minutes northwest of it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO YA DON'T!!!  She's MINE first
> 
> git yer own personal gardener....





why?

i have known her longer than you have......... 

should we split her in half?


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Talk to you homies later cause I have to go pick up DW and take youngest DS to have blood work cause they think he may have to be put on high blood pressure medication.



keep us posted.   
i hope that doesn't happen.
he is awfully young to have blood pressure problems.


i'm praying for him and you all.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> gosh, sorry to hear that best of luck
> 
> we're back from Gettysburg mac was right, it was great
> 
> i did get a mild case of what i assume was food poisioning from the local buffet so it killed our ghost tour the last night & we just decided to high-tail it home...still feeling rather shrek-like
> 
> jr's doing well in competition, #6 overall thus far - my dawg!
> 
> will try & catsup later, hope the rest of y'all are well
> 
> ps todd - thought i noticed on the HHN thread, did you get new tags?




todd had the tags he created colorized when the tag fairy made him a red head.

great going for our son jr !!

i knew you would love gettysburg!
i bought 5 ghost tour books while i was there.
wanna borrow them?


sorry you got sick on the food, that sure puts a damper on the trip.
and sorry you missed the ghost tour.
it is cheesy but kinda of neat.



fan of the TTA said:


> yeah, she promised that after we can go to florida...so there.
> 
> will be there at the airport soon, don't forget to wait for me at arivals.
> 
> can't wait to see you




well, i will take you to florida afterwards.

and if you come here first, we are closer to orlando..........


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> why?
> 
> i have known her longer than you have.........
> 
> should we split her in half?



 



macraven said:


> well, i will take you to florida afterwards.
> 
> and if you come here first, we are closer to orlando..........


----------



## loribell

Mac - Glad you are back safely. Sorry it was so tough on you.

Janet - Woo Hoo for jr. Hope you are feeling better. 

Lawrence - Let us know what the docs say. I hope it isn't necessary. 

Tammie - What is going on with Kenny? Hope he is feeling better. 

Katie & Patty - Welcome home. Now where are those trippies?????

Howdy to everyone else!


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ...

Had work today and well kiddies back from a week of no  and then add a sub to the mix.  .

Barb . My DS is not taking it well that mommy went to work today after being off for a week NEVER MIND that mommy is leaving him for 5 days . I am NOT looking forward to coming home from ANY VACATION but to come home to see him not so   sad and crying all the time will make mommy happy . I am also missing like 2 of his baseball games and a practice . So he is not feeling so great about this and DH is so not happy about it either . He really wants to go too. 


So anyone else thinking a big tall drink by the pool is what mommy needs ?? I DO .

Tired today and need to do some school stuff . I will try to BBL if not see you all in the morning ...Maybe if there is no work  .


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> todd had the tags he created colorized when the tag fairy made him a red head.


Right...still waiting for another from the TF...one I would be completely surprised by.


----------



## ky07

Sorry for not getting on earlier and letting you guys know whats going on with DS's blood test but we have to wait and see what his regular doctor says and thats not until may the 4th and since they mentioned all this stuff about putting him on blood pressure meds we have taken steps such as watching what he eats plus how much and letting him be more active by running around and playing with his friends.
which seems to be working he fell a sleep at 8:00pm and he is wore out .


----------



## Metro West

Let's hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

The Magic have made it to the 2nd round in the playoffs, something they haven't done in 12 years.


----------



## Metro West

Good night all...have a good night!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Let's hope everything turns out OK.


Thanks Todd


----------



## ky07

Good night and sweet dreams Homies


----------



## macraven

st L, hope everything comes out good for your son.
i know this must be a worry for all of you

todd, party pooper...........


the october dates are up for UO.
i can tell which nights are hhn ones.
also the sept calendar is up also.  which would make sense since sept comes before october usually.......


no bonny or andy tonight?


i'll be back later to lock up.


and, i'm waiting for the trippie from our miss dolphin teacher....


----------



## loribell

ky07 said:


> Sorry for not getting on earlier and letting you guys know whats going on with DS's blood test but we have to wait and see what his regular doctor says and thats not until may the 4th and since they mentioned all this stuff about putting him on blood pressure meds we have taken steps such as watching what he eats plus how much and letting him be more active by running around and playing with his friends.
> which seems to be working he fell a sleep at 8:00pm and he is wore out .



Lawrence I hope everything is fine. Is his appointment on the 4th or the 5th? 4th is a Sunday. 

DM - Congrats to the Magic. 

Night guys.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

No trippie yet.  I have all of the pics on my comp, just haven't uploaded them yet.  I also need to get permission from Katie on which ones I can put up if they have her in them  

Lawrence, hope everything is ok with your son!

Welcome back to everyone who was away and welcome to everyone who have just recently entered the thread!!  

Well, have a great night to all of the homies!!!


----------



## RAPstar

I'm here. Another wonderful episode of Medium. Good things today. Went to get brakes done (making a noise). Just Brakes is doing a special for $100 change all for pads and service rotors. Turns up, only needed the fluid bled and refilled. $51!!!!


----------



## macraven

i came back to close the place up and see we had more homies come in.


sorry charlies, i'm so tired and hitting the hay in about 2 minutes.


i locked the door
turned off the lights
put the animals in the boys room.

we are calling it a night....at least i am


sweet sleep


----------



## fan of the TTA

macraven said:


> todd had the tags he created colorized when the tag fairy made him a red head.
> 
> great going for our son jr !!
> 
> i knew you would love gettysburg!
> i bought 5 ghost tour books while i was there.
> wanna borrow them?
> 
> 
> sorry you got sick on the food, that sure puts a damper on the trip.
> and sorry you missed the ghost tour.
> it is cheesy but kinda of neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i will take you to florida afterwards.
> 
> and if you come here first, we are closer to orlando..........





no ya don't!.

i would prefer to go in the company of a cast member, do the garden for her and then if i am lucky, she will give me a private tour of the parks....show me all the staff secrets.

what do you say, mom?


----------



## fan of the TTA

coastermom said:


> Hey all ...
> 
> Had work today and well kiddies back from a week of no  and then add a sub to the mix.  .
> 
> Barb . My DS is not taking it well that mommy went to work today after being off for a week NEVER MIND that mommy is leaving him for 5 days . I am NOT looking forward to coming home from ANY VACATION but to come home to see him not so   sad and crying all the time will make mommy happy . I am also missing like 2 of his baseball games and a practice . So he is not feeling so great about this and DH is so not happy about it either . He really wants to go too.
> 
> 
> So anyone else thinking a big tall drink by the pool is what mommy needs ?? I DO .
> 
> Tired today and need to do some school stuff . I will try to BBL if not see you all in the morning ...Maybe if there is no work  .





subs are cool, they usually don't have a clue what the lesson is, so the students can just dos around


----------



## fan of the TTA

Metro West said:


> Right...still waiting for another from the TF...one I would be completely surprised by.





i want to be a proud red hed as well, please?


----------



## Metro West

Good morning! Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Morning Redheaded Step Children!*


----------



## fan of the TTA

what you all doing on this lovely tuesday.

not doing much...we have thunder and rain here, but went to the shops earlier *** i could get some sweets.

oh yeah!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Good morning everyone!  Hope everyone enjoys their Tuesday!


----------



## raph_b

Okay, I have a dumb question to ask, what with me being a newbie here and all - 

What is a Redhead?!?!


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies *


----------



## fan of the TTA

raph_b said:


> Okay, I have a dumb question to ask, what with me being a newbie here and all -
> 
> What is a Redhead?!?!





somebody with red hair

hense the name


----------



## ky07

raph_b said:


> Okay, I have a dumb question to ask, what with me being a newbie here and all -
> 
> What is a Redhead?!?!



*What it is we all love universal here and since this is dis boards and alot of people just love disney 
Hence we are concidered the red headed step child of the disboards  *


----------



## raph_b

fan of the TTA said:


> somebody with red hair
> 
> hense the name



So it's as simple as that lol!!!

Well I love Disney and Universal, so can I be a half red head?!


----------



## fan of the TTA

raph_b said:


> So it's as simple as that lol!!!
> 
> Well I love Disney and Universal, so can I be a half red head?!





hell. be a full 1....we love new people to anoy!

lol. only joking about the anoying thing


----------



## raph_b

Woohoo!!!

I'm a redhead!!!


----------



## fan of the TTA

raph_b said:


> Woohoo!!!
> 
> I'm a redhead!!!





yeah...welcome to the team!


----------



## Metro West

raph_b said:


> What is a Redhead?!?!


As Lawrence stated, we are considered the Redheaded Step children of the DIS...hence the tags. Maybe you'll get one too...but you really have to post on this and other sections of the board for the Tag Fairy to notice you. We all got them the same night...the TF was very generous. Keep the faith!


----------



## RVGal

raph_b said:


> Okay, I have a dumb question to ask, what with me being a newbie here and all -
> 
> What is a Redhead?!?!



First of all, HI and WELCOME!

Second, there are no dumb questions.  Well, okay, maybe there are... but yours wasn't.

Third, as others have already explained, we are a tiny and often unnoticed board on the DIS... so we dubbed ourselves the Red Headed Step-children of the DIS... and one night the Tag Fairy flew through our thread and gave us all matching tags.


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin' all.... 




macraven said:


> todd had the *tags he created *colorized when the tag fairy made him a red head.





Metro West said:


> Right...still waiting for another from the TF...one I would be completely surprised by.



yeah...you were kinda 'cheated' a bit, weren't you??  



coastermom said:


> Barb . My DS is not taking it well that mommy went to work today after being off for a week NEVER MIND that mommy is leaving him for 5 days . I am NOT looking forward to coming home from ANY VACATION but to come home to see him not so   sad and crying all the time will make mommy happy .



Ah..okay...didn't know little man wasn't going....got it now.




ky07 said:


> Sorry for not getting on earlier and letting you guys know whats going on with DS's blood test but we have to wait and see what his regular doctor says and thats not until may the 4th and since they mentioned all this stuff about putting him on blood pressure meds we have taken steps such as watching what he eats plus how much and letting him be more active by running around and playing with his friends.
> which seems to be working he fell a sleep at 8:00pm and he is wore out .



Good luck with it    Watching the diet & exercise is a big help  



macraven said:


> sorry charlies, i'm so tired and hitting the hay in about 2 minutes.



 early nite for you...eh?  (i know..trip wore ya out!) 



fan of the TTA said:


> i would prefer to go in the company of a cast member
> 
> what do you say, mom?



i say:  don't believe everything you read  


off to get ready for the salt mines again today.....


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> jr....way to go!!! Did he hit UO? Get to ride Simpsons?? (I'm sure he HATES you for going to CA this year  )
> 
> Didn't you have food poisoning somewhere else??...cruise maybe  What is it that attracts you to food poisioning?
> 
> Either way...glad you're home and feelin' better.....


since I told him simpsons wasn't open, he didn't sneak over; did get the express pass & said he didn't really need it afterall; everything done by noon...he's well trained, told him to ride it regular line if under 1/2 hour then he got to re-ride. 

btw, he & bud were treated well @ Mythos despite being kids...he made sure to tip well . Said the service was excellent, same caliber as always.

i have a tendency to have just a bite of this & that on the buffet...wind up with a plate full of misc. stuff that i think doesn't sit well . Believe it was the shrimp in the creole...my new rule of thumb "skip the seafood on a buffet"

not sure if you posted, what excursions did you wind up picking for cruise? 



macraven said:


> todd had the tags he created colorized when the tag fairy made him a red head.
> 
> great going for our son jr !!
> 
> i knew you would love gettysburg!
> i bought 5 ghost tour books while i was there.
> wanna borrow them?
> 
> 
> sorry you got sick on the food, that sure puts a damper on the trip.
> and sorry you missed the ghost tour.
> it is cheesy but kinda of neat.


 
i'm the queen of cheesy , come from a long line of no-class, peons...we know what we like 

thanks for the offer on the books, i went online & read a bunch of stuff; think i have it covered. Interesting twist on Jenny Wade possibly being a person of "loose moral charactar" so funny to read between the lines in the way they wrote/phrased things then. 

PS you will luv, luv, luv the new visitors center We spent at least 2-3 hours there, fantastic displays, etc. Only issue was their following the current trend of artsy lighting on the displays...some of the text was nearly impossible to read. Make sure you put it on your list.

We spent most of our time @ Devils Den - way cool...we climbed that huge mt (up & down to the castle-like area) it was 85 degrees and 82% humidity they tell me...can you imagine them on July 3rd in wool uniforms 



coastermom said:


> Hey all ...
> 
> Barb . My DS is not taking it well that mommy went to work today after being off for a week NEVER MIND that mommy is leaving him for 5 days . I am NOT looking forward to coming home from ANY VACATION but to come home to see him not so  sad and crying all the time will make mommy happy . I am also missing like 2 of his baseball games and a practice . So he is not feeling so great about this and DH is so not happy about it either . He really wants to go too.
> 
> 
> So anyone else thinking a big tall drink by the pool is what mommy needs ?? I DO .
> 
> Tired today and need to do some school stuff . I will try to BBL if not see you all in the morning ...Maybe if there is no work  .


 
aww, sorry to hear; always hard after a vacation



Metro West said:


> Right...still waiting for another from the TF...one I would be completely surprised by.


 


ky07 said:


> Sorry for not getting on earlier and letting you guys know whats going on with DS's blood test but we have to wait and see what his regular doctor says and thats not until may the 4th and since they mentioned all this stuff about putting him on blood pressure meds we have taken steps such as watching what he eats plus how much and letting him be more active by running around and playing with his friends.
> which seems to be working he fell a sleep at 8:00pm and he is wore out .


 
Did you speak to a dietician? Usually tell you to cut out the soda pop (lots of sodium) & drink lots of H2o. Did they check him for high cholesterol too?


Metro West said:


> As Lawrence stated, we are considered the Redheaded Step children of the DIS...hence the tags. Maybe you'll get one too...but you really have to post on this and other sections of the board for the Tag Fairy to notice you. We all got them the same night...the TF was very generous. Keep the faith!


 
yep, sure spread the luv that night

A day of running in store for me...cannot access either of my two primary bank accounts 2 days running...hope it's not another round of identity fraud...has happened a couple times when we've gone away used CCs...both accounts are "locked" either that or the IRS has frozen my assets


----------



## macraven

raph_b said:


> Okay, I have a dumb question to ask, what with me being a newbie here and all -
> 
> What is a Redhead?!?!


  


*raph_b*

newest newbie here.....
redheads are kewl.  dip your head in red paint and that will do.....





raph_b said:


> So it's as simple as that lol!!!
> 
> Well I love Disney and Universal, so can I be a half red head?!



many here go both ways for the parks.  you can see it in the screen names and the siggies.
might as well go all the way and be a total redhead while you are on the universal forums.

you read how the red head began.
if you want to be tagged Proud Redhead, put it in as your tag and kiss up to the tag fairy to have her colorize it.


----------



## macraven

keisha, that is one reason we are returning to gettysburg....the new visitor center.

i recieved the email when it opened.

i wanna go there now............


when we were there, they talked about how the new center would be, etc.
i think it will be worth the drive to see it 


glad you had a great honeymoon.
stay away from shrimp next time....


----------



## Motherfletcher

macraven said:


> *raph_b*
> many here go both ways...



I have to re-tell a story from about a gazillion years ago when I was reading the Dis and my dog came in and let me know that I better take him outside or I'd be working "clean up".  While I was walking the dog my son started reading the Dis and when I returned to the computer he said, "Dad, you need to get a life.  There are grown men on this site begging a fairy to "tag" them!"

Now, I think most of us Dis in secret without the family knowing or we wouldn't have stuff like "Metro Mike" on here.  I thought I was in the closet but it looks like Mac outed me!


----------



## raph_b

macraven said:


> *raph_b*
> 
> newest newbie here.....
> redheads are kewl.  dip your head in red paint and that will do.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many here go both ways for the parks.  you can see it in the screen names and the siggies.
> might as well go all the way and be a total redhead while you are on the universal forums.
> 
> you read how the red head began.
> *if you want to be tagged Proud Redhead, put it in as your tag and kiss up to the tag fairy to have her colorize it*.



Done and Done. And I mean Done.


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> I have to re-tell a story from about a gazillion years ago when I was reading the Dis and my dog came in and let me know that I better take him outside or I'd be working "clean up".  While I was walking the dog my son started reading the Dis and when I returned to the computer he said, "Dad, you need to get a life.  There are grown men on this site begging a fairy to "tag" them!"
> 
> Now, I think most of us Dis in secret without the family knowing or we wouldn't have stuff like "Metro Mike" on here.  I thought I was in the closet but it looks like Mac outed me!






oh fletcher............


----------



## keishashadow

Motherfletcher said:


> I have to re-tell a story from about a gazillion years ago when I was reading the Dis and my dog came in and let me know that I better take him outside or I'd be working "clean up". While I was walking the dog my son started reading the Dis and when I returned to the computer he said, "Dad, you need to get a life. There are grown men on this site begging a fairy to "tag" them!"
> 
> Now, I think most of us Dis in secret without the family knowing or we wouldn't have stuff like "Metro Mike" on here. I thought I was in the closet but it looks like Mac outed me!


 
sad thing is my DH doesn't post here (or anywhere); poor guy does have to sit thru me recapping the highlights/lowlights though this is what passes for my life


----------



## Metro West

raph_b said:


> Done and Done. And I mean Done.


Did you change it? It's still showing "Mouseketeer".


----------



## raph_b

Metro West said:


> Did you change it? It's still showing "Mouseketeer".



Aaahh - I thought I had to change my Sig.

How do I change the Mouseketeer bit?

I couldnt figure that out


----------



## raph_b

Now Done


----------



## macraven

make your request in colors and make them bigger.
change the font and it will catch the tag fairy's attention.




metro, its good, i see the change now.


----------



## fan of the TTA

bubba's mom said:


> Mornin' all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...you were kinda 'cheated' a bit, weren't you??
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..okay...didn't know little man wasn't going....got it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with it    Watching the diet & exercise is a big help
> 
> 
> 
> early nite for you...eh?  (i know..trip wore ya out!)
> 
> 
> 
> i say:  don't believe everything you read
> 
> 
> off to get ready for the salt mines again today.....





oh....you telling porkies somewhere?.

i have reason to think everything i read here on the dis is true

lol


----------



## Metro West

raph_b said:


> Now Done


  



macraven said:


> metro, its good, i see the change now.


Yup...already saw it.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... sorry I haven't been around over the past couple days - had computer issues ... but all is well now  

Gonna go back and do my ketchin up ... will BBL


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ... sorry I haven't been around over the past couple days - had computer issues ... but all is well now


Bonny...what day did we decide on for the AP Preview for Toy Story Mania? Was it 5/10 or 5/11...I can't remember.


----------



## fan of the TTA

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ... sorry I haven't been around over the past couple days - had computer issues ... but all is well now
> 
> Gonna go back and do my ketchin up ... will BBL




nice to see you back!

welcome


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Bonny...what day did we decide on for the AP Preview for Toy Story Mania? Was it 5/10 or 5/11...I can't remember.



Hi Todd 

I think we were looking at the 11th, but if you need to change that to the 10th, that's OK with us as we're already at DHS on the 10th for lunch at Prime Time


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon Homies


----------



## macraven

hi ya st L............


is everyone in your house feeling better today?
son also?


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> hi ya st L............
> 
> 
> is everyone in your house feeling better today?
> son also?



*Yeah son is feeling good but DW has some kind of sinus cold and tomorrow we have to take oldest DS to the dentist to have 3 wisdom teeth pulled
so tomorrow will be the fun day  *


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> sad thing is my DH doesn't post here (or anywhere); poor guy does have to sit thru me recapping the highlights/lowlights though this is what passes for my life



That's me too.  When I see DHs eyes glaze over, I figure it is time to change the subject.   



ky07 said:


> *Yeah son is feeling good but DW has some kind of sinus cold and tomorrow we have to take oldest DS to the dentist to have 3 wisdom teeth pulled
> so tomorrow will be the fun day  *



We seem to be riding the Medical Problem train around here, don't we?  It's best that you are dealing with the teeth now.  I had all four of my wisdom teeth pulled when I was 31.  I seriously wish it had been taken care of in my teens like normal people.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!!!

Just stopping by to check in before Mac comes and finds me  


I'll be back later.....


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> That's me too.  When I see DHs eyes glaze over, I figure it is time to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to be riding the Medical Problem train around here, don't we?  It's best that you are dealing with the teeth now.  I had all four of my wisdom teeth pulled when I was 31.  I seriously wish it had been taken care of in my teens like normal people.



Yeah I am glad we are able to get his took care of cause I have several teeth that need to be took care of but rather take care of the kids first and deal with mine later


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Yeah son is feeling good but DW has some kind of sinus cold and tomorrow we have to take oldest DS to the dentist to have 3 wisdom teeth pulled
> so tomorrow will be the fun day  *



double ouch.
once in the wallet
and once in the mouth.......


hope all goes fine tomorrow



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> Just stopping by to check in before Mac comes and finds me
> 
> 
> I'll be back later.....





i see you sneaking in here young lady.

ahem, trip report....................


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> A day of running in store for me...cannot access either of my two primary bank accounts 2 days running...hope it's not another round of identity fraud...has happened a couple times when we've gone away used CCs...both accounts are "locked" either that or the IRS has frozen my assets



Glad jr. was treated well at Mythos and had a great time riding the rides. 

Hope everything is okay with your accounts! 



ky07 said:


> *Yeah son is feeling good but DW has some kind of sinus cold and tomorrow we have to take oldest DS to the dentist to have 3 wisdom teeth pulled
> so tomorrow will be the fun day  *



Ouch!  Good luck to him. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> Just stopping by to check in before Mac comes and finds me
> 
> 
> I'll be back later.....



I am waiting young lady! And I'm not exactly a patient person.


----------



## Sharon G

hi all! 

Busy getting ready for my vacation. We leave bright and early Sat morning. Should be in FL in time for lunch!  

DH asked my DD if she thought I would like jewelry or perscription sunglasses for my anniversary........in his mind are perscrip sunglasses romantic?!    Thank goodness she told him jewelry. How can you buy sunglasses for someone? You need to be able to try them on.


----------



## KStarfish82

Deadliest Catch is on!!!


----------



## Sharon G

American Idol is on!!


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> American Idol is on!!



yes it is .....commercial now............


----------



## brookelizabeth

macraven...i was sent here by blueeyesrnc-she posted on my PTR and sent me here.     dh and i are tossing around the idea of adding a few days to a week on our trip and do universal and a bit of other stuff.  but i'm universal-stupid still, so i've been browsing your boards trying to make sense of it all.  i refuse to rent a car which makes things a bit tougher probably-and we need to go pretty cheap.  so not sure if it will happen, but wanted to say HELLO to you all anyway.


----------



## KStarfish82

Brookelizabeth!!



Mac will be along to officially welcome you!  We all love Universal so if any of us can help you, we would be glad to!


I see you are coming to NYC soon?  Where are you going?


----------



## Metro West

Just a drive by before heading to bed. The parents and I ate at The Captain and The Cowboy tonight. It was my second time and their first. It's an excellent restaurant in beautiful downtown Apopka. I had the 8oz. filet and it was dy-no-myte!

Have a good night!


----------



## Foladar

10 days til universal is mine.
forever.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Just a drive by before heading to bed. The parents and I ate at The Captain and The Cowboy tonight. It was my second time and their first. It's an excellent restaurant in beautiful downtown Apopka. I had the 8oz. filet and it was dy-no-myte!
> 
> Have a good night!



*Good Night Todd*


----------



## loribell

Brookelizabeth welcome to our home. This is a great group of people. Let us know what you need to know and we will work our version of magic. 

Folodar - Welcome to you too. Have a terrific trip. 



So Todd I have been meaning to ask you for your recommendations for places to eat in the area. I take it The Captain and The Cowboy is one you would suggest? What else? How bout some good Mexican food?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> Just a drive by before heading to bed. The parents and I ate at The Captain and The Cowboy tonight. It was my second time and their first. It's an excellent restaurant in beautiful downtown Apopka. I had the 8oz. filet and it was dy-no-myte!
> 
> Have a good night!


I've been there twice. The first time was so-so. The second time was fab.


----------



## ky07

*Good Night and Sweet Dreams Homies  *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
quick fly by..
I've been doing ok, if anyone has missed me.
Had to do some shopping today. Yesterday I started tackling a huge stack of papers I haven't tackled in months. Throw out what I don't need, etc.

My kids still have alot of homework each night.
I've also had alot on my mind lately.

Still planning the UO/ WDW trip- just haven't been in the mood lately. I need to get more in the mood for that  

I haven't put up a ticker yet, but going from June 21st(I believe) til June 27.

I will need some crash planning from you homies when I get around to asking the specific questions  


Mac- glad you got back okay the other day. Sorry to hear the funeral took alot out of you  

Janet - sounded like you had a good time in Gettysburg  

Tinker-tude- happy birthday to you tomorrow   

Welcome to all the new homies  

Hi to all  

My kids only have a half day of school tomorrow  
For some stupid teacher's institute day in the afternoon. 

Ok, I am very tired.
Lock- up and good night all.


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. long day at work. did anyone else see Robin Williams on L&O:SVU? I always love it when he does dramatic work. He's one of my role models too. Ooh, and I found out the theatre that I did Beauty and the Beast at is doing Sweeney Todd next spring!!!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

roseprincess said:


> I've also had alot on my mind lately.
> 
> Mac- glad you got back okay the other day. Sorry to hear the funeral took alot out of you
> 
> Janet - sounded like you had a good time in Gettysburg
> 
> Tinker-tude- happy birthday to you tomorrow
> 
> Ok, I am very tired.




Thanks for the Birthday wishes!  Sorry you've had alot on your mind, I know that gets tiring.

Mac, I'm finally caught up, and I hope you're feeling better.  Funerals are so difficult and draining.  

Janet, your trip report about Gettysburg has me looking forward to going there in September!     


Tamie


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... (or at least those that are still around at this late hour) ...

All caught up with the events of the past few days .... it really sucks when you have computer issues and can't talk to my friends in the box ...

... at 8:00 am, a week from tomorrow morning, we'll be on our way to Orlando


----------



## brookelizabeth

KStarfish82 said:


> Brookelizabeth!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mac will be along to officially welcome you! We all love Universal so if any of us can help you, we would be glad to!
> 
> 
> I see you are coming to NYC soon? Where are you going?


 
Thank you for the warm welcome and in advance for the help!   

Yep, headed to NYC in less than 2 weeks!     I used to live there so we are staying with a friend (she lives in Manhattan) and just hanging out for a week.  Our plans are to relax a whole lot, and visit some places I've never done....Bronx Zoo, Prospect Park in Brooklyn, Brooklyn Botanical Gardens, my DH has never been to the Met.  And of course EAT.  My favorite diner recently closed   so I don't get to visit my friends there, but we'll be hitting a few other eats that I love and miss!

Are you in NYC?


----------



## macraven

brookelizabeth said:


> macraven...i was sent here by blueeyesrnc-she posted on my PTR and sent me here.     dh and i are tossing around the idea of adding a few days to a week on our trip and do universal and a bit of other stuff.  but i'm universal-stupid still, so i've been browsing your boards trying to make sense of it all.  i refuse to rent a car which makes things a bit tougher probably-and we need to go pretty cheap.  so not sure if it will happen, but wanted to say HELLO to you all anyway.



    to our miss brook

newest newbie today:

*brookelizabeth*


so glad you came here for help.
blue eyes is a kewl homie.  she hasn't been around today maybe she will jump in around midnight ........we miss her here.


we all here would love to help you on your trip to the darkside.
what type of info do you want?
are you doing a split stay disney and uo?
that's what i do.

give us more 411 and we'll help you put it all together.


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> hi all!
> 
> Busy getting ready for my vacation. We leave bright and early Sat morning. Should be in FL in time for lunch!
> 
> DH asked my DD if she thought I would like jewelry or perscription sunglasses for my anniversary........in his mind are perscrip sunglasses romantic?!    Thank goodness she told him jewelry. How can you buy sunglasses for someone? You need to be able to try them on.



so maybe you are getting jeweled sunglasses???

i can crank call him and tell him to make that jewelry some ice....



brookelizabeth said:


> macraven...i was sent here by blueeyesrnc-she posted on my PTR and sent me here.     dh and i are tossing around the idea of adding a few days to a week on our trip and do universal and a bit of other stuff.  but i'm universal-stupid still, so i've been browsing your boards trying to make sense of it all.  i refuse to rent a car which makes things a bit tougher probably-and we need to go pretty cheap.  so not sure if it will happen, but wanted to say HELLO to you all anyway.




boy, this must be my stupid day.

i just went back and reread your post and see you have a link for the pretrip in november at wl.

duh.........



Metro West said:


> Just a drive by before heading to bed. The parents and I ate at The Captain and The Cowboy tonight. It was my second time and their first. It's an excellent restaurant in beautiful downtown Apopka. I had the 8oz. filet and it was dy-no-myte!
> 
> Have a good night!




that is great you all had a nice dinner together.
i gather you loved your steak!

will mom and dad be with you much longer on their vacation?

not longer, you know i mean staying with you for the visit longer.....


----------



## macraven

Foladar said:


> 10 days til universal is mine.
> forever.




well, save a little for me homie.....
you'll be there way before i will this year...



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ... (or at least those that are still around at this late hour) ...
> 
> All caught up with the events of the past few days .... it really sucks when you have computer issues and can't talk to my friends in the box ...
> 
> ... at 8:00 am, a week from tomorrow morning, we'll be on our way to Orlando




you are right, computer headaches are the worse.


i'm up for a bit.
i'll be back after i check some more emails


wow, one more week..............
and then you get to take another trip to orlando this year...

lucky ducky


----------



## macraven

brookelizabeth, when are you coming to chicago?

that's my old stomping grounds.

what plans do you have for chi town?

there is a lot to do in the city!
you'll have fun but bring your winter coat.
it might be cold when you get here


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> American Idol is on!!



did one of your tags change?
the second one is purple now.
and different i thought.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> did one of your tags change?
> the second one is purple now.
> and different i thought.



hiya mac. glad to have you back.


----------



## macraven

guess what today is homies???


yup, it is wednesday april 30.............


and tamie's birthday


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> hiya mac. glad to have you back.



hi ya andy!!   tanks, it is good to be back


i put the cat in the basement, locked up the front and back door and turned off the lights.

then i came back to do a HB to tamie 2, aka tamie tude for her wednesday event.


i think i am going to catch some zzzzzzzzzz's now.
i hope i can wake up in time for work in the morning.

sweet sleep


----------



## fan of the TTA

brookelizabeth said:


> macraven...i was sent here by blueeyesrnc-she posted on my PTR and sent me here.     dh and i are tossing around the idea of adding a few days to a week on our trip and do universal and a bit of other stuff.  but i'm universal-stupid still, so i've been browsing your boards trying to make sense of it all.  i refuse to rent a car which makes things a bit tougher probably-and we need to go pretty cheap.  so not sure if it will happen, but wanted to say HELLO to you all anyway.





welcome to our group...good to see you!.

yeah, we're all crazy universal fans, i'm sure we can all anser any questions you may have. just ask.

hey everyone else...wow, this thread is huge!. was actually looking for the cast member, but don't think she's checked in yet. want to cary on with what we started.

anyway, tis another wet day here, so won't be venturing out too  far. i am just sitting here listening to music at the moment, acon


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> So Todd I have been meaning to ask you for your recommendations for places to eat in the area. I take it The Captain and The Cowboy is one you would suggest? What else? How bout some good Mexican food?


I would definately recommend The Captain and The Cowboy...it's pricey but it's nice to have a relaxing dinner away from the tourist area. Here's the website if you want to check it out:

www.captainandthecowboy.com


macraven said:


> that is great you all had a nice dinner together.
> i gather you loved your steak!
> 
> will mom and dad be with you much longer on their vacation?
> 
> not longer, you know i mean staying with you for the visit longer.....


They're leaving Sunday morning...we're doing the Gaylord Palms restaurants tomorrow night and then somewhere around Universal Friday night...not sure about Saturday yet.


----------



## Motherfletcher

*MORNING HEADS OF RED!*


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Good morning and Happy Wednesday!!  Halfway there...

Welcome to our new homie, Brook!!!

And Happy Birthday to Tamie!!

Finally, the sun is out and shining, even though it is quite chilly still.  Too bad I'll be at work until 9 pm tonight.  And the forecast is rain rain rain for the weekend.   Ugh...wishin I was back in FL!!!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and Happy Birthday to Tamie!


----------



## ky07

Good morning and Happy Birthday Tamie


----------



## brookelizabeth

macraven said:


> to our miss brook
> 
> newest newbie today:
> 
> *brookelizabeth*
> 
> 
> so glad you came here for help.
> blue eyes is a kewl homie. she hasn't been around today maybe she will jump in around midnight ........we miss her here.
> 
> 
> we all here would love to help you on your trip to the darkside.
> what type of info do you want?
> are you doing a split stay disney and uo?
> that's what i do.
> 
> give us more 411 and we'll help you put it all together.


 



macraven said:


> boy, this must be my stupid day.
> 
> i just went back and reread your post and see you have a link for the pretrip in november at wl.
> 
> duh.........


 
 No problem!     Yep, doing WL and thinking about tacking on a few days to a week to do Universal and Islands of Adventure-taking advantage of that 7 day ticket for $80.  My main questions right now are these...

1)  I REFUSE to drive on vacation.  I hate driving and DH cannot due to being legally blind.  Therefore we are looking for a hotel that has a shuttle to the parks.

2) I don't want to pay a lot for a hotel-I'm actually looking for one of those "attend a timeshare conference, get a cheap room" deals, and hoping there is one close to property so #1 above is a reality.

3) We have a baby who will be 1 by our trip.  Is there enough family friendly rides at Universal and IoA to make it worth it?  Or should I take advantage of the 7 day, non-expiring ticket deal and do it when DS is older?



macraven said:


> brookelizabeth, when are you coming to chicago?
> 
> that's my old stomping grounds.
> 
> what plans do you have for chi town?
> 
> there is a lot to do in the city!
> you'll have fun but bring your winter coat.
> it might be cold when you get here


 
I'll be in Chicago on May 9, driving down from Minnesota.  Then flying out to NYC on the 10th, then will be in Chicago again on the 17th.  On the 9th it's my brother's graduation (he lives in my childhood home, Bolingbrook) from college, so we will be having a party for him, but DH and I had planned our NYC vacation the following week, so we are just flying out from there.  Then we fly back into Chicago, crash at my brothers or aunts house and drive back to Minnesota.  So in all, we probalby won't even go into the City really...but visit family and the airport!     I bet it will still be chilly there...it's still is in Minnesota!   



fan of the TTA said:


> welcome to our group...good to see you!.
> 
> yeah, we're all crazy universal fans, i'm sure we can all anser any questions you may have. just ask.


 
Thank you!  Please see questions above.   



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Welcome to our new homie, Brook!!!


 
Thank you!

And Happy Birthday Tamie!
(even though I have no idea who you are....yet!)​


----------



## Metro West

Foladar said:


> 10 days til universal is mine.
> forever.


Just remember to return it for HHN or there's gonna be some trouble.


----------



## raph_b

Happy Birthday Tamie!!

That is such a cool name


----------



## coastermom

Hello ALL ...

   To all our new Homies ..

   Happy Birthday Tamie .


I am leaving TODAY     For our big Sweet 16 trip to the HRH and USF/IOA . I am so ready to find some WARM WEATHER . I will be back on Sunday and hopeful to see the friends on the box  on either Sunday night or Monday . 


Yep, headed to NYC in less than 2 weeks!  I used to live there so we are staying with a friend (she lives in Manhattan) and just hanging out for a week. Our plans are to relax a whole lot, and visit some places I've never done....Bronx Zoo, Prospect Park in Brooklyn, Brooklyn Botanical Gardens, my DH has never been to the Met. And of course EAT. My favorite diner recently closed  so I don't get to visit my friends there, but we'll be hitting a few other eats that I love and miss!

Are you in NYC?

I am in NYC.... If you get the chance while in Prospect Park there is a cute little zoo it is pretty nice. We have gone a few times . I live in Staten Island nothing much to see here nobody comes to visit us unless you want to see the worlds largest CLOSED   ( YEAH )  garbage dump . OR just ride our ferry .  We love it here though .   


Ok got packing to do shopping for the kids and then  I gotta go pick them all up from school to get to the airport on time. I will see all the homies soon ...Don't Party too hard without me I will party hard enough for all of us at the HRH .  And my DH thinks I did this just for my DD     ... See eveyone soon .


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I think we were looking at the 11th, but if you need to change that to the 10th, that's OK with us as we're already at DHS on the 10th for lunch at Prime Time


You wanna do 5/10 instead...since you're already going to be there? It doesn't matter to me...you guys talk it over and send me a PM.


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> *MORNING HEADS OF RED!*





pinch me.

that phrase gives me shivers down the spine.



ooo i do love that.




mary, have a safe and wild and fun trip.
do you need cliff notes while you are gone from here?

brookelizabeth, later today, i'll try to figure out the best answers to your questions.

if you want to do day trips from wdw to universal, mears charges about $12 a person for the round trip shuttle.  that was the price last year but i read on a thread it went up to $14 now.  i'm not sure of the price but it should be in that range.

if you stay at american inn or days inn or somewhere on the major blvd which is across the street from UO, they have shuttle services from their hotel to the park/UO


----------



## loribell

Macadamia!


----------



## marciemi

Hi Guys!  Remember me?!   

Yeah, it's been awhile.  Trip home went okay.  Parents were just being parents and annoying the um, stuffing, out of me.  Had beautiful weather - Friday it was 80 degrees!    In Detroit!  

I did spend most of the day Saturday with my friend who's planning her first WDW trip.  We got her booked for 50's Prime Time, Garden Grill, and Crystal Palace.  Not sure she'll do all, but at least she has the ADR's.  She was unwilling to try Whispering Canyon because I think she was intimidated by going somewhere not in a park.  Wanted to do a Fantasmic dinner package, but since she's only doing one day at MGM and really wanted to do 50's Prime Time, I kind of pointed out it wouldn't work too well.  Personally I don't think it's worth the money.

Did some tentative park touring plans.  Trying to see how much they can fit in since they only plan on 6 days in the parks (2 at MK, 2 at Epcot, 1 at the rest).  Guess we'll see!

DH is in California this week.  Life is hectic as usual.  Outdoor soccer started games this week.  Monday it was snowing like crazy in the morning (sigh!) and Matt had his first game.  Stopped snowing before then luckily, but it was 36 and windy (and dark!) for the game.  I opted to get a good parking place where I could see the field and stay in my car and watch the game.

Welcome to all our new folks   and coastermom - have a great trip!


----------



## loribell

Mary's daughter! 




Have a fabulous trip and celebrate for me too!


----------



## loribell

Hi Marcie! Welcome home. Glad you got your friend set up.


----------



## macraven

marcia is back.

can cross her off the MIA list now.




are you here to play marcie or do you have to work now?


----------



## loribell

Todd - The Cowboy & The Captain looks very nice. Thanks for the link. It looks like it would cost about the same as Le Cellier too. Maybe we should do it instead. 

So do you have any other recommendations for places to eat that the locals frequent?


----------



## RAPstar

morning all.


----------



## Motherfletcher

A little too early to be getting up, ain't it?


----------



## RAPstar

Motherfletcher said:


> A little too early to be getting up, ain't it?



yes!! lol The phone woke me up this morning. I wanted to sleep til 12, but alas that didn't work out for me.


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all....checkin in from work....


Happy Birthday to Mary's Daughter!

Tinker-Tude (i love that name!)....HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ALSO!!!!

(i'm at work and can't utilize the kewl smilies  )

WELCOME to our new peeps...ralph and brookelizabeth i think....(sorry, new peeps confuse me??   ) 

A sunny day here....cool too.  What happened to summer  

Hope everyone is enjoying their HUMP DAY  (as Tracie would say  )


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> A sunny day here....cool too.  What happened to summer
> 
> [/SIZE]



Well, it is still April. Summer will be here soon.


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Todd - The Cowboy & The Captain looks very nice. Thanks for the link. It looks like it would cost about the same as Le Cellier too. Maybe we should do it instead.
> 
> So do you have any other recommendations for places to eat that the locals frequent?


What kinds of food do you like? I like Joe's Crab Shack and Logan's Roadhouse which are in the tourist areas. I also enjoy Firehouse Subs and Bubbalou's. I can tell you a few places I go but I don't think you'd ever find them.


----------



## loribell

I can find anything! We like steak, Mexican, Italian (but not fancy Italian), BBQ, & good old American comfort food. 

We will not eat Chinese, Japanese, or Greek.


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> I can find anything! We like steak, Mexican, Italian (but not fancy Italian), BBQ, & good old American comfort food.
> 
> We will not eat Chinese, Japanese, or Greek.


Captain and The Cowboy will take care of most of those you listed. I LOVE Italian and one of the best places I've found is Positano's...very good pizza, pasta portions are pretty big and salads are definately filling. Bubbalou's and Sonny's are the two big BBQ places here but I like Bubbalou's better. If you like wings, you'll have to try Flyers...it's not a very pretty area but the wings are awesome! I had a recommendation for Chinese but since you don't like it...


----------



## Foladar

loribell said:


> Folodar - Welcome to you too. Have a terrific trip.


My trip will be terrible, we're moving and unpacking stinks.



macraven said:


> well, save a little for me homie.....
> you'll be there way before i will this year...


yep, im used to coming up there in october, but not this year.



Metro West said:


> Just remember to return it for HHN or there's gonna be some trouble.


never, im keeping it for hhn too because im actually getting to go this yr.



ill probablybe stopping in here more often once we get moved, but its hard to keep up with all these posts lol


----------



## the Dark Marauder

loribell said:


> I can find anything! We like steak, Mexican, Italian (but not fancy Italian), BBQ, & good old American comfort food.
> 
> We will not eat Chinese, Japanese, or Greek.


Bauren Stube is an EXCELLENT German restaurant. It's a bit of a drive from the Universal area (it's closer to the FL Mall), but worth it. For excellent steaks, Charley's on OBT is the best. There's a Charley's on I-Drive, but the OBT one is better.


----------



## coastermom

Barb and Lori a BIG THANKS   For the birthday wishes for Christine . 

Mac Cliff notes are great .... I can always use the extra help. 


Off to finish getting ready . This may be my last post till MONDAY  . Don't yack to much I will never Ketchup then . 


See everyone after our trip .

Mary


----------



## Tinker-tude

Wow!  Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes!!!!!!   

And thanks for the compliments on my name(s), too.  I have such warm fuzzies now.    What a great group of homies you are!  You made my day.

Lori, the topsy-turvy cake fits me to a tee!  It's gorgeous and we will all enjoy the deliciousness of it.  With all that food coloring, we may enjoy it twice.  

Mary, hope your trip is wonderful!  

Welcome to all the newbies!  If you're just a little crazy, you'll fit right in.

Thanks again for all the birthday cheer!

((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))

Tamie, a.k.a. Tinker-Tude, Macadamia, Spaz
(And then there are the people sharing the apartment in my brain.)


----------



## fan of the TTA

Metro West said:


> What kinds of food do you like? I like Joe's Crab Shack and Logan's Roadhouse which are in the tourist areas. I also enjoy Firehouse Subs and Bubbalou's. I can tell you a few places I go but I don't think you'd ever find them.





they must be well hidden, at least in 1 of the parks or even in down town disney, where else can you look?


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Captain and The Cowboy will take care of most of those you listed. I LOVE Italian and one of the best places I've found is Positano's...very good pizza, pasta portions are pretty big and salads are definately filling. Bubbalou's and Sonny's are the two big BBQ places here but I like Bubbalou's better. If you like wings, you'll have to try Flyers...it's not a very pretty area but the wings are awesome! I had a recommendation for Chinese but since you don't like it...



I will make a note of these. We have eaten at Sonny's. We'll have to give Bubbalou's a try this time instead. 



Foladar said:


> My trip will be terrible, we're moving and unpacking stinks.



But you will be right there with the parks to enjoy once the packing is done. Remember that and it will make the unpacking easier! 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Bauren Stube is an EXCELLENT German restaurant. It's a bit of a drive from the Universal area (it's closer to the FL Mall), but worth it. For excellent steaks, Charley's on OBT is the best. There's a Charley's on I-Drive, but the OBT one is better.



It took me a minute but I figured out OBT I think. (Orange Blossum Trail?) I have thought about trying Charley's before but never did since I wasn't sure. Maybe we can give it a try this year. Will have to check out Bauren Stube too. Thanks! Any more suggestions?



coastermom said:


> Barb and Lori a BIG THANKS   For the birthday wishes for Christine .



I felt bad that I couldn't remember her name. So...

HAPPY SWEET 16 CHRISTINE!​


Tinker-tude said:


> Lori, the topsy-turvy cake fits me to a tee!  It's gorgeous and we will all enjoy the deliciousness of it.  With all that food coloring, we may enjoy it twice.




Oh good! I went back and forth several times trying to find the perfect cake! 

I wanted to give you this too:





Cause ya know "sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't"!


----------



## marciemi

Mac - at work unfortunately!  But just following along and saying hi!  Happy birthday too to Tink and to Mary's daughter on the sweet 16!  So when do you get to do the drivers' license thing?!  

Not an exciting day here but have to look busy!  I know as I've been reading that there's a ton of stuff I meant to comment on, but of course now I'm completely blank!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, speaking of cakes, did anyone catch the special on one of the cooking channels last night with the girl who went to the show (cake decorating) for her Make-A-Wish trip?  She was probably about 12 or 13.  She chose to make a 4 level rainforest cake and it turned out really cool.  It was fun seeing her have fun with them.  Stephen enjoys watching all these cooking shows, but I'm sorry, I don't know the name!


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> I will make a note of these. We have eaten at Sonny's. We'll have to give Bubbalou's a try this time instead.
> 
> 
> It took me a minute but I figured out OBT I think. (Orange Blossum Trail?) I have thought about trying Charley's before but never did since I wasn't sure. Maybe we can give it a try this year. Will have to check out Bauren Stube too. Thanks! Any more suggestions?


Yes...OBT is Orange Blossom Trail...AKA SR441 to the locals. I think you would really enjoy Bubbalou's and there's one located very near Universal.  



fan of the TTA said:


> they must be well hidden, at least in 1 of the parks or even in down town disney, where else can you look?


These are local restaurants...not in the tourist areas so you wouldn't find them at the parks.


----------



## keishashadow

jr's home, tons of laundry & he brought tons of spending money back too ; bought him the new Mario Racing game for Wii as reward for not going hog wild buying junk. Head's up, he sez it stinks big time...hates the controller...have a feeling i'll be selling it on eBay in a week or so....shame-the other racing games were cool.

mary - have a great trip, don't forget to down a landshark or 2 






Sharon G said:


> hi all!
> 
> Busy getting ready for my vacation. We leave bright and early Sat morning. Should be in FL in time for lunch!
> 
> DH asked my DD if she thought I would like jewelry or perscription sunglasses for my anniversary........in his mind are perscrip sunglasses romantic?!  Thank goodness she told him jewelry. How can you buy sunglasses for someone? You need to be able to try them on.


least he's thinking about a gift...and not the day before 



Metro West said:


> Just a drive by before heading to bed. The parents and I ate at The Captain and The Cowboy tonight. It was my second time and their first. It's an excellent restaurant in beautiful downtown Apopka. I had the 8oz. filet and it was dy-no-myte!
> 
> Have a good night!


 
so glad you had a good dinner with the folks, betcher tired running about to the parks & working this week. Interesting name for a restaurant, we like Joe's Crab Shack & all the Landry's joints...they give a AAA discount 


Tinker-tude said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes! Sorry you've had alot on your mind, I know that gets tiring.
> 
> Mac, I'm finally caught up, and I hope you're feeling better. Funerals are so difficult and draining.
> 
> Janet, your trip report about Gettysburg has me looking forward to going there in September!
> 
> 
> Tamie


 
heck, i haven't bored ya officially yet lol 

and...


----------



## keishashadow

forgot to shout out to everybody else today...hidey ho neighbors 

one bank account is still frozen, bank mgr has no idea why, glad it's not my primary one hope they settle it soon 

marci - the trip planning sounds right on track 

rose - don't dilly-dally, that trip'll be here before u know it

off to watch DS play mario, maybe i'll get a chance


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi homies
just back with oldest ds dentist appointment and they ended up pulling 4 wisdom teeth and so far he is not in pain but changing those bloody gause makes me  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... Rainy cool day here  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Tamie











 to all our new homies/redheads 



Metro West said:


> You wanna do 5/10 instead...since you're already going to be there? It doesn't matter to me...you guys talk it over and send me a PM.


----------



## RAPstar

Just got some pics developed. Just had to share this one of my nephew. Ok, and one of me and Sierra Boggess who plays Ariel in The Little Mermaid on Broadway. And the third is me, my lil brother and his golden retriever Annie.


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Well, it is still April. Summer will be here soon.



Not good enuf for me  



Foladar said:


> My trip will be terrible, we're moving and unpacking stinks.



If i were moving where you were...I wouldn't be complaining.... yes, unpacking stinks...BUT look WHERE you are unpacking!  



coastermom said:


> Off to finish getting ready . This may be my last post till MONDAY  . Don't yack to much I will never Ketchup then .
> See everyone after our trip .



Bye Mary   Have a good trip and take lotsa pix  



Tinker-tude said:


> Wow!  Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes!!!!!!



So...what are you (& the peeps campin out in yer brain) planning to do for your birthday?? 



loribell said:


> Cause ya know "sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't"!



Today is definately a "don't" day  (always a good thing!) 



keishashadow said:


> jr's home, tons of laundry & he brought tons of spending money back too ; bought him the new Mario Racing game for Wii as reward for not going hog wild buying junk. Head's up, he sez it stinks big time...hates the controller...have a feeling i'll be selling it on eBay in a week or so....shame-the other racing games were cool.
> 
> mary - have a great trip, don't forget to down a landshark or 2



Glad he's home and in 1 piece!  Kinda strange he didn't blow all his money....what'd he bring YOU back??      Sorry to hear game sux....(glad we don't have Wii).... Is that pic supposed to be Landshark related??  



keishashadow said:


> forgot to shout out to everybody else today...hidey ho neighbors
> 
> one bank account is still frozen, bank mgr has no idea why, glad it's not my primary one hope they settle it soon



I'm sorry....   forgot about the bank thing.... What in the world is goin' on??  If I couldn't get to MY  money...oh...you don't know what would happen   Tell 'em to git it straight! 

And...I know you asked, but I was tired when I read it and forgot to answer.... Our excursions for the cruise are:

Day 1 - Castaway Cay: Stingray snorkel (9am) & float rental
Day 2 - Nassau: get off boat and take pic of Bubba IN Nassau....get back on boat   Not doing any 'excursions' per se....just getting off so Bubba can see another country and the people/culture.... (that's why it's a quick 'on and off' the boat   )
Day 3 - Castaway Cay: Float rental (again), bike rental, banana boat at 11am.

Pretty boring...eh??  



ky07 said:


> *Sopping by to say hi homies
> just back with oldest ds dentist appointment and they ended up pulling 4 wisdom teeth and so far he is not in pain but changing those bloody gause makes me  *



He'll be in pain once the drugs wear off....just wait    It ain't no fun.... Did they "pull" them all or "cut" any??  You have problems when they are "cut".... Hope the rest of the days goes okay for him....


----------



## loribell

Andy those are great pics. That nephew is adorable! 

Janet glad jr. made it home with money to spare, sorry the game sucks.

Lawrence I hope ds doesn't end up in too much pain when the meds wear off. 

Hi Bonny!


----------



## loribell

Dear Katie & Patty,

I just wanted to drop you a quick note to remind you that we are anxiously awaiting two, yes two, trippies and lots of pics. Notice I said anxiously, not patiently. 


WHAT'S THE HOLD UP??????????????????????????

Love ya,

Lori


----------



## RVGal

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TAMIE!!!

and

HAVE A GOOD TRIP MARY AND HAPPY 16TH BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DAUGHTER!!!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Not good enuf for me
> 
> 
> 
> If i were moving where you were...I wouldn't be complaining.... yes, unpacking stinks...BUT look WHERE you are unpacking!
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Mary   Have a good trip and take lotsa pix
> 
> 
> 
> So...what are you (& the peeps campin out in yer brain) planning to do for your birthday??
> 
> 
> 
> Today is definately a "don't" day  (always a good thing!)
> 
> 
> 
> Glad he's home and in 1 piece!  Kinda strange he didn't blow all his money....what'd he bring YOU back??      Sorry to hear game sux....(glad we don't have Wii).... Is that pic supposed to be Landshark related??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry....   forgot about the bank thing.... What in the world is goin' on??  If I couldn't get to MY  money...oh...you don't know what would happen   Tell 'em to git it straight!
> 
> And...I know you asked, but I was tired when I read it and forgot to answer.... Our excursions for the cruise are:
> 
> Day 1 - Castaway Cay: Stingray snorkel (9am) & float rental
> Day 2 - Nassau: get off boat and take pic of Bubba IN Nassau....get back on boat   Not doing any 'excursions' per se....just getting off so Bubba can see another country and the people/culture.... (that's why it's a quick 'on and off' the boat   )
> Day 3 - Castaway Cay: Float rental (again), bike rental, banana boat at 11am.
> 
> Pretty boring...eh??
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be in pain once the drugs wear off....just wait    It ain't no fun.... Did they "pull" them all or "cut" any??  You have problems when they are "cut".... Hope the rest of the days goes okay for him....



*I think they pulled them cause he was suppose to back there at 10 am but they didn't take him until after 11 am and was done by 11:30 am and its 3:00pm and he say he is still numb but when it finally wears off he has got loratab for the pain *


----------



## RVGal

ky07 said:


> *I think they pulled them cause he was suppose to back there at 10 am but they didn't take him until after 11 am and was done by 11:30 am and its 3:00pm and he say he is still numb but when it finally wears off he has got loratab for the pain *



Lortab is good stuff, but it always makes me crabby.


----------



## KStarfish82

RAPstar said:


> evening all. long day at work. did anyone else see Robin Williams on L&O:SVU? I always love it when he does dramatic work. He's one of my role models too. Ooh, and I found out the theatre that I did Beauty and the Beast at is doing Sweeney Todd next spring!!!!!




Yea, Robin Williams was great in that episode!  Reminded me of his performance in One Hour Photo.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> so glad you had a good dinner with the folks, betcher tired running about to the parks & working this week. Interesting name for a restaurant,we like Joe's Crab Shack & all the Landry's joints...they give a AAA discount


Thanks Janet...they are having a nice time. I love Joe's...it's the atmosphere that gets me...and the food isn't bad either.


----------



## RAPstar

KStarfish82 said:


> Yea, Robin Williams was great in that episode!  Reminded me of his performance in One Hour Photo.



I was thinking the same exact thing. And I knew it was him disguising his voice when they called the restaurant and hotel he "went" to when he was "fishing".


----------



## the Dark Marauder

loribell said:


> It took me a minute but I figured out OBT I think. (Orange Blossum Trail?) I have thought about trying Charley's before but never did since I wasn't sure. Maybe we can give it a try this year. Will have to check out Bauren Stube too. Thanks! Any more suggestions?


Charley's is a bit pricey, but the food =  Everything's ala carte, but if you go to the one on OBT, they include the salad bar & their French Onion soup, which is outstanding.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> jr's home, tons of laundry & he brought tons of spending money back too ; bought him the new Mario Racing game for Wii as reward for not going hog wild buying junk. Head's up, he sez it stinks big time...hates the controller...have a feeling i'll be selling it on eBay in a week or so....shame-the other racing games were cool.
> 
> mary - have a great trip, don't forget to down a landshark or 2



I agree, the "steering wheel" controller that comes with it sux. I was doing much better with the wiimote and nunchuck. BTW, when I went to eat lunch today, pizza buffet at Double Dave's, they had Landshark in their beer fridge. Almost bought one just to say I had one. Too bad I don't like beer.


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Birthday Tamie!


I know Lori......I feel the pressure  

I have to find out where Patty downloaded the pics....


----------



## RVGal

KStarfish82 said:


> I know Lori......I feel the pressure
> 
> I have to find out where Patty downloaded the pics....



Patty claimed that she needed your permission or something to post pictures.  Would you get her the notarized document or whatever (I'm a notary if you need my services  ).


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Dear Katie & Patty,
> 
> I just wanted to drop you a quick note to remind you that we are anxiously awaiting two, yes two, trippies and lots of pics. Notice I said anxiously, not patiently.
> 
> 
> WHAT'S THE HOLD UP??????????????????????????
> 
> Love ya,
> 
> Lori




yea, where in the heck are those trippies......!!!

are you dodging us............ 



KStarfish82 said:


> Yea, Robin Williams was great in that episode!  Reminded me of his performance in One Hour Photo.




i see you are trying to put up the smoke screen and get our minds off the pics and two sets of trippies..............



KStarfish82 said:


> Happy Birthday Tamie!
> 
> 
> I know Lori......I feel the pressure
> 
> I have to find out where Patty downloaded the pics....




blame it on poor patty.
she's the one on the bottom bunk?

she might poke you with a stick if you blame her for the lose of the pics.

i'm kidding you, i'm a big teaser





but tricia on the other hand means business.
i just glanced at her last post.

i'm scared now


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I agree, the "steering wheel" controller that comes with it sux. I was doing much better with the wiimote and nunchuck. BTW, when I went to eat lunch today, pizza buffet at Double Dave's, they had Landshark in their beer fridge. Almost bought one just to say I had one. Too bad I don't like beer.


 
supposedly, there's a 1/2 wheel out there? think we just need new game cube controllers, need to buy some before they quit making them. 

i don't like beer either...

i luv it jk, not a big beer drinker either, prefer vodka or tequila; just on vacation it's usually more price friendly and if i do drink beer, i'll usually stop @ one, or two, or three... 

barb - luv day #2, there's lots there to do...take a walk up the hill & see the fort, or the cheesy pirate museum. We did ardrasta gardens, was fun since i got to dance with the flamingos . I'm thinking we'll do cable beach or perhaps Atlantis if i can snag a decent day rate @ the Comfort inn . Beware, the crazies seem to like the kiddos in nassau. DS had a woman wearing a newspaper hat follow him around...all clutchy . He doesn't want to get off the boat @ all this time. likes his foreign countries sanitized & tied up in a bow lol

off to tan, hopefully, not burn this time 

ps the secondary bank account is now "unlocked"; primary one has assummed the position...it's payday @ midnight. If the money doesn't post & I have access, all heck is going to break loose. They still don't know if the system is overloaded by peeps checking for their govt stimulus checks or if "corporate" has a fraud lock on it. Ummm, i worked in corporate banking (another bank) for over 10 years...it's not that hard to figure it out...if only they try.  They keep telling me, not to worry...they'll cover all my debits/checks pending resolution.  i think it's time to start digging in the couch for loose change.

st l - hope DS doesn't have much pain tonight...is the tooth fairy coming?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Tamie​




*to all the new homies.*


*Mary, have a fun & safe trip!*  

*Thanks to everyone who asked about Kenny.    He's feeling better, but not 100% yet.    At least, the anxiety is gone, which is a blessing.    That was a really bad experience for all of us.*


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> supposedly, there's a 1/2 wheel out there? think we just need new game cube controllers, need to buy some before they quit making them.
> 
> i don't like beer either...
> 
> i luv it jk, not a big beer drinker either, prefer vodka or tequila; just on vacation it's usually more price friendly and if i do drink beer, i'll usually stop @ one, or two, or three...
> 
> barb - luv day #2, there's lots there to do...take a walk up the hill & see the fort, or the cheesy pirate museum. We did ardrasta gardens, was fun since i got to dance with the flamingos . I'm thinking we'll do cable beach or perhaps Atlantis if i can snag a decent day rate @ the Comfort inn . Beware, the crazies seem to like the kiddos in nassau. DS had a woman wearing a newspaper hat follow him around...all clutchy . He doesn't want to get off the boat @ all this time. likes his foreign countries sanitized & tied up in a bow lol
> 
> off to tan, hopefully, not burn this time
> 
> ps the secondary bank account is now "unlocked"; primary one has assummed the position...it's payday @ midnight. If the money doesn't post & I have access, all heck is going to break loose. They still don't know if the system is overloaded by peeps checking for their govt stimulus checks or if "corporate" has a fraud lock on it. Ummm, i worked in corporate banking (another bank) for over 10 years...it's not that hard to figure it out...if only they try.  They keep telling me, not to worry...they'll cover all my debits/checks pending resolution.  i think it's time to start digging in the couch for loose change.
> 
> st l - hope DS doesn't have much pain tonight...is the tooth fairy coming?



*Nope no tooth fairy cause he is too old for her (16) and besides I can't afford his prices   *


----------



## marciemi

Janet - good luck on getting the game cube controllers.  We have a couple old ones (wireless) and a couple wired ones.  Anything you can replace them with now is complete junk, and the old ones like we have are running $70 plus on ebay, if you can find them at all.  (Wavebird I want to say?)  I don't understand why they don't go back to making them!

Okay, all - day is over here and I'm heading home!


----------



## macraven

i have a box full of controllers in my garage.

what type does he need and i will look for it.

it will have to be after AI is over tonight.
crossing fingers that jason gets booted.


----------



## Sharon G

marciemi said:


> Mac - at work unfortunately!  But just following along and saying hi!  Happy birthday too to Tink and to Mary's daughter on the sweet 16!  So when do you get to do the drivers' license thing?!
> 
> Not an exciting day here but have to look busy!  I know as I've been reading that there's a ton of stuff I meant to comment on, but of course now I'm completely blank!



James got a speeding ticket the other day. 54 in a 40.   He just turned 18, so I don't think he will lose his license. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> Just got some pics developed. Just had to share this one of my nephew. Ok, and one of me and Sierra Boggess who plays Ariel in The Little Mermaid on Broadway. And the third is me, my lil brother and his golden retriever Annie.



I think you posted as I was.... Your nephew is a cutie...how old??  You look like you have a great time together! 



loribell said:


> Dear Katie & Patty,
> 
> I just wanted to drop you a quick note to remind you that we are anxiously *awaiting two, yes two, trippies and lots of pics*. Notice I said anxiously, not patiently.
> 
> 
> WHAT'S THE HOLD UP??????????????????????????
> 
> Love ya,
> 
> Lori





RVGal said:


> Patty claimed that she needed your permission or something to post pictures.  Would you get her the notarized document or whatever (I'm a notary if you need my services  ).





macraven said:


> yea, *where in the heck are those trippies*......!!!
> 
> i see you are trying to put up the smoke screen and get our minds off the pics and two sets of trippies..............
> 
> 
> 
> blame it on poor patty.
> she's the one on the bottom bunk?
> 
> she might poke you with a stick if you blame her for the lose of the pics.
> 
> 
> but tricia on the other hand means business.
> i just glanced at her last post.
> 
> i'm scared now



TRIPPIES!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	









keishashadow said:


> barb - luv day #2, there's lots there to do...take a walk up the hill & see the fort, or the cheesy pirate museum. We did ardrasta gardens, was fun since i got to dance with the flamingos . I'm thinking we'll do cable beach or perhaps Atlantis if i can snag a decent day rate @ the Comfort inn . Beware, the crazies seem to like the kiddos in nassau. DS had a woman wearing a newspaper hat follow him around...all clutchy . He doesn't want to get off the boat @ all this time. likes his foreign countries sanitized & tied up in a bow lol
> 
> off to tan, hopefully, not burn this time
> 
> ps the secondary bank account is now "unlocked"; primary one has assummed the position...it's payday @ midnight. If the money doesn't post & I have access, all heck is going to break loose. They still don't know if the system is overloaded by peeps checking for their govt stimulus checks or if "corporate" has a fraud lock on it. Ummm, i worked in corporate banking (another bank) for over 10 years...it's not that hard to figure it out...if only they try.  They keep telling me, not to worry...they'll cover all my debits/checks pending resolution.  i think it's time to start digging in the couch for loose change.
> 
> st l - hope DS doesn't have much pain tonight...is the tooth fairy coming?



Why are peeps checking for their stimulus check...my accountant told me it would be deposited on May 9th.... May 10th I'll start lookin for it    Never thot THAT could be the reason for the banking problem???  

Will definately keep in mind the pirate museum....seems popular...we'll 'wing it' and see how we feel at the time....good to know it's "walkable"...do they charge admission??  I fear the locals..with my long hair and all    Last visit to Nassau was frightening for that reason....locals will probably want to braid Bubba's hair   

I wish you mummydust snagging Comfort Inn rate... we stopped by Atlantis via boat on an excursion last cruise....looks beautiful from the water  

didn't fry yer bum tonite, didja?  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Thanks to everyone who asked about Kenny.    He's feeling better, but not 100% yet.    At least, the anxiety is gone, which is a blessing.    That was a really bad experience for all of us.*



I'm happy to hear he is coming around....did you ever figure out what he had??  He has been sick for a long time....  How's the trip plannin' coming? 



ky07 said:


> *Nope no tooth fairy cause he is too old for her (16) and besides I can't afford his prices   *



Tell him "IOU on vacation"  



macraven said:


> crossing fingers that jason gets booted.



uh....okay


----------



## loribell

Barb they decided that anyone that was on direct deposit was getting their checks tomorrow. They are trying really hard to convince us we are not in a recession. They want everyone to go out and spend that money asap!


----------



## marciemi

Sharon G said:


> James got a speeding ticket the other day. 54 in a 40.   He just turned 18, so I don't think he will lose his license. Keeping my fingers crossed.



If he hasn't gotten any other tickets (or at least a few), I can't imagine that he would.  I'd be more concerned about the insurance rates!  Incidentally, for those of you wondering, here's our insurance story and how having a 16 year old male driver "helps" your rates!

Previous 6 month rate for 2001 minivan, 2006 Civic, and pop-up:  $500
New rate with son added with "good student" discount:  $1000
Rate when we purchase a new Odyssey, with DS as primary driver on the old minivan:  $1350   

DH was pricing out ways to reduce it, but basically if we change our deductibles from $100 to $1000 on the all the vehicles, we can get down to about $1250.  That just seems pointless as the first accident (and you KNOW there will be one!), we'll just be out way more than that!

Mac - if you're looking for controllers, they'd love the old "Wavebird" brand for the gamecube.  Especially the wireless ones.  If anyone sees any anywhere, just let us know!


----------



## ky07

Oh no here we go DS is feeling the pain from the wisdom teeth being pulled  
Gave him pain meds and bags of ice to hold on his cheeks and hoping it helps


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Barb they decided that anyone that was on direct deposit was getting their checks tomorrow. They are trying really hard to convince us we are not in a recession. They want everyone to go out and spend that money asap!


I haven't received anything either and I checked the IRS website for an estimated amount...it said I was getting $300! WTH!


----------



## Sharon G

marciemi said:


> If he hasn't gotten any other tickets (or at least a few), I can't imagine that he would.  I'd be more concerned about the insurance rates!  Incidentally, for those of you wondering, here's our insurance story and how having a 16 year old male driver "helps" your rates!
> 
> Previous 6 month rate for 2001 minivan, 2006 Civic, and pop-up:  $500
> New rate with son added with "good student" discount:  $1000
> Rate when we purchase a new Odyssey, with DS as primary driver on the old minivan:  $1350
> 
> DH was pricing out ways to reduce it, but basically if we change our deductibles from $100 to $1000 on the all the vehicles, we can get down to about $1250.  That just seems pointless as the first accident (and you KNOW there will be one!), we'll just be out way more than that!
> 
> Mac - if you're looking for controllers, they'd love the old "Wavebird" brand for the gamecube.  Especially the wireless ones.  If anyone sees any anywhere, just let us know!



Maine has an 18 month graduated license. But I think since he turned 18 years old he is ok. Won't have had his license for a year until mid March. 
We insure 5 vehicles, one only liability, and we pay $500 a month. It makes me sick.  I wonder how long it takes for the insurance company to find out he has a speeding ticket. 



Metro West said:


> I haven't received anything either and I checked the IRS website for an estimated amount...it said I was getting $300! WTH!



It's plain and simple Todd - you made too much money!!  Our's is being reduced too.


----------



## Sharon G

ky07 said:


> Oh no here we go DS is feeling the pain from the wisdom teeth being pulled
> Gave him pain meds and bags of ice to hold on his cheeks and hoping it helps



Mary (Coastermom) had hers out recently. I think she said it hurt for a couple days. Maybe you should buy some babyfood. The pureed bananas are pretty good! My son likes the protein drink ensure (he's too skinny and has to gain weight, I told him he could have some of mine!)

Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## ky07

Sharon G said:


> Mary (Coastermom) had hers out recently. I think she said it hurt for a couple days. Maybe you should buy some babyfood. The pureed bananas are pretty good! My son likes the protein drink ensure (he's too skinny and has to gain weight, I told him he could have some of mine!)
> 
> Hope he's feeling better soon.



*Yeah I am feeding him stuff like warm cream of chicken soup and pudding 
He got mad at me earlier cause I fixed other ds chicken nuggets and he went thru the house saying stupid pulled teeth  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening ...

Well, got out all my shorts and t-shirts for the trip next week.  The shorts still fit so I guess I didn't gain that much weight over the winter  

Unfortunately, while my legs aren't quite pasty white, I still fear that I will blind everyone at the parks with untanned legs  


_... maybe I should try that Jergens natural glow moisturizer


... but then I might end up with orange legs and really scare everyone_


----------



## loribell

ky07 said:


> Oh no here we go DS is feeling the pain from the wisdom teeth being pulled
> Gave him pain meds and bags of ice to hold on his cheeks and hoping it helps



Lawrence I hope the pain pills knock him out. Tell him to stay away from regular food until the wholes heal. He DOES NOT WANT DRY SOCKET!



Metro West said:


> I haven't received anything either and I checked the IRS website for an estimated amount...it said I was getting $300! WTH!



That sucks! 

For you to Sharon. Also hope your insurance rates don't go up and James doesn't have problems with his license. 


Marcie welcome to my world!


Bonny my legs are very white to and it has been warm here for a while. I guess if your legs turn yellow you could just tell people that it was either that  our blinding them.


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> It's plain and simple Todd - you made too much money!!  Our's is being reduced too.


Yipee...now I can put that down payment on the Leer jet since I'm sooooo wealthy!  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Unfortunately, while my legs aren't quite pasty white, I still fear that I will blind everyone at the parks with untanned legs


Look at it this way...it will be easy to find you at DHS!  



Sharon G said:


> Mary (Coastermom) had hers out recently. I think she said it hurt for a couple days. Maybe you should buy some babyfood. The pureed bananas are pretty good! My son likes the protein drink ensure (he's too skinny and has to gain weight, I told him he could have some of mine!)
> 
> Hope he's feeling better soon.


Make sure not to use a straw! That could pull out the stitches and he does NOT want that to happen. I had mine taken out in my teens and had no trouble. My sister had hers done two weeks before mine and hers got infected!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Thanks for the warm welcome you gave our newest homie, Brook. You all are a great bunch. 

Been home sick today with the stomach flu. Feel like cra...

Talk to ya soon.


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Janet - good luck on getting the game cube controllers. We have a couple old ones (wireless) and a couple wired ones. Anything you can replace them with now is complete junk, and the old ones like we have are running $70 plus on ebay, if you can find them at all. (Wavebird I want to say?) I don't understand why they don't go back to making them!
> 
> Okay, all - day is over here and I'm heading home!


 
crap, of course they're now mia



ky07 said:


> *Nope no tooth fairy cause he is too old for her (16) and besides I can't afford his prices   *


 
fairy came when i had a molar pulled a couple years ago , think i got $5  



macraven said:


> i have a box full of controllers in my garage.
> 
> what type does he need and i will look for it.
> 
> it will have to be after AI is over tonight.
> crossing fingers that jason gets booted.


 
aw, how nice of you...game cube

now i hesitate to say i like jason ; not sure why....probably because he sang the hallelulia song & it reminded me of Shrek 
paula needs a new stylist, what's up with her?


Sharon G said:


> James got a speeding ticket the other day. 54 in a 40.  He just turned 18, so I don't think he will lose his license. Keeping my fingers crossed.


 
maybe the officer won't show up for court 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening ...
> 
> Well, got out all my shorts and t-shirts for the trip next week. The shorts still fit so I guess I didn't gain that much weight over the winter
> 
> Unfortunately, while my legs aren't quite pasty white, I still fear that I will blind everyone at the parks with untanned legs
> 
> 
> _... maybe I should try that Jergens natural glow moisturizer_
> 
> 
> _... but then I might end up with orange legs and really scare everyone_


 
i use it often, they've got a new product out in smaller container...bit more "oomph"

ps avon sells sim product as jergens...there's doesn't smell as funky and they have one that insists it reduces hair growth on legs...i don't think so 



loribell said:


> Lawrence I hope the pain pills knock him out. Tell him to stay away from regular food until the wholes heal. He DOES NOT WANT DRY SOCKET!
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks!
> 
> For you to Sharon. Also hope your insurance rates don't go up and James doesn't have problems with his license.
> 
> 
> Marcie welcome to my world!
> 
> 
> Bonny my legs are very white to and it has been warm here for a while. I guess if your legs turn yellow you could just tell people that it was either that our blinding them.


 
indeed, no insurance hikes!!!

if legs turn yellow peeps may think you're jaudiced/contagious and they may get outta your way @ WDW lol

yinz peeps need to know how to reduce your AGI , if they're a-giving, i'm a-taking . we got notification that we're getting something, not the whole thang though guess it gets phased out, yadda, yadda.


----------



## loribell

blueeyesrnc said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome you gave our newest homie, Brook. You all are a great bunch.
> 
> Been home sick today with the stomach flu. Feel like cra...
> 
> Talk to ya soon.



Well unfortunately that seems to come with being a part of this great group. We just keep passing it around the internet. I  hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Metro West

Well...I guess I'll head to bed now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good night!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

loribell said:


> Bonny my legs are very white to and it has been warm here for a while. I guess if your legs turn yellow you could just tell people that it was either that  our blinding them.


 



Metro West said:


> Look at it this way...it will be easy to find you at DHS!


Nah - you'll just have to "listen" for our Canadian accent - eh  



keishashadow said:


> i use it often, they've got a new product out in smaller container...bit more "oomph"
> 
> ps avon sells sim product as jergens...there's doesn't smell as funky and they have one that insists it reduces hair growth on legs...i don't think so
> 
> if legs turn yellow peeps may think you're jaudiced/contagious and they may get outta your way @ WDW lol



... am heading out to Wal-Mart tomorrow so just might pick some up ... if my legs turn a weird color I'll post pics  



Metro West said:


> Well...I guess I'll head to bed now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night!



Night Todd


----------



## macraven

i just got done watching american idol


i was robbed is all i gotta say..........
my homie left.
well, i wanted her to leave but not this week.
maybe next week....



right before i started in, guess who called me???


*miss jodie*

she said to tell everyone here hello for her.
they are in the room that was promised to them and loving hrh and the parks.
they went to sea world today, and it was hot there.

they leave in a couple of days for their disney cruise of 7 days.


she sends her love to all the homies and lurkers...


i think she said something else but i think i forgot.
oh wait, she got a surprise birthday cake and balloons and hrh tshirt from the hotel.

woo hoo..........everything was thrilling and lovely she said.



now i need to go back and ketchup and post for what i am behind.


----------



## marciemi

Some advice for when you get a ticket, from personal experience:

Got one for running a stop sign about 4 years ago.  It was the first one I'd had in at least a decade, and DH has this legal benefit at work, so we contacted them and they said I wouldn't have to even appear in court - to just send the ticket to them and they'd get it bargained down.  And they did - got it changed to something like a parking ticket instead, which wouldn't result in any points and all I had to do was pay the (now much lower) fine.

 Always good to remember to do this.  Before a couple months pass, and you get a notification that since you didn't pay the ticket, it has now reverted to the original citation (running the stop sign), plus the fee is now DOUBLE that higher price since you didn't pay it, PLUS you get cited with a civil ticket for ignoring the ticket so you get an extra fee, PLUS now you have points and your insurance rates go up!   I bet you can guess how happy DH was with me over that!   

Then I went and got a ticket a couple months later for speeding.    Yeah, some example I am!  But it's been almost 4 years now and I'm being much more careful!


----------



## brookelizabeth

macraven said:


> brookelizabeth, later today, i'll try to figure out the best answers to your questions.
> 
> if you want to do day trips from wdw to universal, mears charges about $12 a person for the round trip shuttle. that was the price last year but i read on a thread it went up to $14 now. i'm not sure of the price but it should be in that range.
> 
> if you stay at american inn or days inn or somewhere on the major blvd which is across the street from UO, they have shuttle services from their hotel to the park/UO


 
Thank you mac!  I look forward to your responses-and I will check out the hotels across the street.  That would be ideal!  Then we can even walk.



Tinker-tude said:


> Welcome to all the newbies! If you're just a little crazy, you'll fit right in.


 
  I guess I'll fit right in!   

Thank you again to all of you for your very warm welcome.  Blue, you sent me to a good place!


----------



## KStarfish82

Brookelizabeth:  I actually live on Long Island, I like to go to the city during Xmas and when I go see Broadway plays.


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> I think you posted as I was.... Your nephew is a cutie...how old??  You look like you have a great time together!



He'll be 3 in May. He's adorable and in that stage where they have to question everything. H e was over this weekend and we were going to Wally World. My mom said "let's get in the car", he replied "what car?". "Mim's car" "what mim?" etc.



KStarfish82 said:


> Brookelizabeth:  I actually live on Long Island, I like to go to the city during Xmas and when I go see Broadway plays.



I want to go back to NYC. I lucked out and got to see the most recent revival of Sweeney Todd when I went for the 1st time. I got to see The Little Mermaid, but in Denver. Maybe I'll take a weekend trip out there sometime in the next 2 yrs. lol


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Barb and Lori a BIG THANKS   For the birthday wishes for Christine .
> 
> Mac Cliff notes are great .... I can always use the extra help.
> 
> 
> Off to finish getting ready . This may be my last post till MONDAY  . Don't yack to much I will never Ketchup then .
> 
> 
> See everyone after our trip .
> 
> Mary




have a great trip!
i'll try to remember to do the cliff notes.......
i am going back to work so i'll be ketchuping at evening time also 



Tinker-tude said:


> Wow!  Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes!!!!!!
> 
> And thanks for the compliments on my name(s), too.  I have such warm fuzzies now.    What a great group of homies you are!  You made my day.
> 
> Lori, the topsy-turvy cake fits me to a tee!  It's gorgeous and we will all enjoy the deliciousness of it.  With all that food coloring, we may enjoy it twice.
> 
> Mary, hope your trip is wonderful!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!  If you're just a little crazy, you'll fit right in.
> 
> Thanks again for all the birthday cheer!
> 
> 
> 
> Tamie, a.k.a. Tinker-Tude, Macadamia, Spaz
> (And then there are the people sharing the apartment in my brain.)





i'm growing quite fond of tamie tude or tinker tude.........
it's so cutsey  



RAPstar said:


> Just got some pics developed. Just had to share this one of my nephew. Ok, and one of me and Sierra Boggess who plays Ariel in The Little Mermaid on Broadway. And the third is me, my lil brother and his golden retriever Annie.




all of you look so precious 
great looking pics of all 3 of you and the dog.
love the boots on the little guy.... 



RVGal said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TAMIE!!!
> 
> and
> 
> HAVE A GOOD TRIP MARY AND HAPPY 16TH BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DAUGHTER!!!




me too and including the daughter christine this time.
16 is a special one.



tarheelmjfan said:


> *to all the new homies.*
> 
> 
> *Mary, have a fun & safe trip!*
> 
> *Thanks to everyone who asked about Kenny.    He's feeling better, but not 100% yet.    At least, the anxiety is gone, which is a blessing.    That was a really bad experience for all of us.*




i was just thinking about kenny and wondering how he was.
keep us posted on him



Sharon G said:


> James got a speeding ticket the other day. 54 in a 40.   He just turned 18, so I don't think he will lose his license. Keeping my fingers crossed.




it depends what your state laws are.  in illinois, we have the graduated drivers license and any ticket before age 20 is an issue here.

contact the police department and see if he takes a special class on driving, it won't be reported to his insurance company.
i have one son that has had 3 speeding tickets over the years in wisconsin.
they told him when he was issued the ticket he could take a driving course at the local junior college and if he passed, the insurance company would not be notified. 
therefore, lead footed david has not had any rate increase on his auto ins.

we live in illinois but just down the street is wisconsin for us.



bubba's mom said:


> TRIPPIES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh....okay





i love it when you bring out the stick and poke.
it adds to what i say when you put in the pictures........ 



ky07 said:


> Oh no here we go DS is feeling the pain from the wisdom teeth being pulled
> Gave him pain meds and bags of ice to hold on his cheeks and hoping it helps



give him the ice pack and a beer.
he'll forget the pain then.



Sharon G said:


> Maine has an 18 month graduated license. But I think since he turned 18 years old he is ok. Won't have had his license for a year until mid March.
> We insure 5 vehicles, one only liability, and we pay $500 a month. It makes me sick.  I wonder how long it takes for the insurance company to find out he has a speeding ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> It's plain and simple Todd - you made too much money!!  Our's is being reduced too.




sharon, i feel your pain with the car insurance rates.
we added one son at the age of 20 and ours jumped to $3200 a year.



ky07 said:


> *Yeah I am feeding him stuff like warm cream of chicken soup and pudding
> He got mad at me earlier cause I fixed other ds chicken nuggets and he went thru the house saying stupid pulled teeth  *




ok, maybe not a beer.
try jack daniels.
it takes the pain away from everything.

except for the next morning headache.


----------



## brookelizabeth

KStarfish82 said:


> Brookelizabeth: I actually live on Long Island, I like to go to the city during Xmas and when I go see Broadway plays.


 


RAPstar said:


> I want to go back to NYC. I lucked out and got to see the most recent revival of Sweeney Todd when I went for the 1st time. I got to see The Little Mermaid, but in Denver. Maybe I'll take a weekend trip out there sometime in the next 2 yrs. lol


 
Broadway...sigh...won't be done this year due to DS being 8 months old.  I saw Sweeny Todd while living out there - dark show, but so good.  And to see Patti Lupone come out playing the tuba-PRICELESS!


----------



## macraven

blueeyesrnc said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome you gave our newest homie, Brook. You all are a great bunch.
> 
> Been home sick today with the stomach flu. Feel like cra...
> 
> Talk to ya soon.




sending you mummy dust to get over the flu.
it is no fun being a mom and busy with everyday life to have the flu and feel icky.

i was about to do the MIA listing on you homie.

and brookelizabeth is a sweetie.  
she needs some advice and i will pull up that post of hers in case others have not seen it.  sometimes our post requests get pushed aside when many pages are past it .

everyone is welcomed here.

we haven't seen princess di  aka  R2D2   aka something else which has slipped my mind right now....oops..

last i heard from her she had a tragedy in her family.
i wish her well and hope she comes back to play with us very soon.
kick her in the butt and tell her to drop back in.




keishashadow said:


> crap, of course they're now mia
> 
> 
> 
> fairy came when i had a molar pulled a couple years ago , think i got $5
> 
> 
> 
> aw, how nice of you...game cube
> 
> now i hesitate to say i like jason ; not sure why....probably because he sang the hallelulia song & it reminded me of Shrek
> paula needs a new stylist, what's up with her?
> 
> 
> maybe the officer won't show up for court
> 
> 
> 
> i use it often, they've got a new product out in smaller container...bit more "oomph"
> 
> ps avon sells sim product as jergens...there's doesn't smell as funky and they have one that insists it reduces hair growth on legs...i don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> indeed, no insurance hikes!!!
> 
> if legs turn yellow peeps may think you're jaudiced/contagious and they may get outta your way @ WDW lol
> 
> yinz peeps need to know how to reduce your AGI , if they're a-giving, i'm a-taking . we got notification that we're getting something, not the whole thang though guess it gets phased out, yadda, yadda.




janet, i loved your land shark.........



marciemi said:


> Some advice for when you get a ticket, from personal experience:
> 
> Got one for running a stop sign about 4 years ago.  It was the first one I'd had in at least a decade, and DH has this legal benefit at work, so we contacted them and they said I wouldn't have to even appear in court - to just send the ticket to them and they'd get it bargained down.  And they did - got it changed to something like a parking ticket instead, which wouldn't result in any points and all I had to do was pay the (now much lower) fine.
> 
> Always good to remember to do this.  Before a couple months pass, and you get a notification that since you didn't pay the ticket, it has now reverted to the original citation (running the stop sign), plus the fee is now DOUBLE that higher price since you didn't pay it, PLUS you get cited with a civil ticket for ignoring the ticket so you get an extra fee, PLUS now you have points and your insurance rates go up!   I bet you can guess how happy DH was with me over that!
> 
> Then I went and got a ticket a couple months later for speeding.    Yeah, some example I am!  But it's been almost 4 years now and I'm being much more careful!





speedy gonzalez marcie.............i bet if you and i did something together, we wouldn't be late for it, eh...........

i never buy a red car.  it's too obvious when i am speeding down the highway.


oh and st L...........don't let son suck on a straw like the other homies told you.

it can cause a dry socket.  that is very painful.
you don't want that to happen.


----------



## macraven

brookelizabeth said:


> No problem!     Yep, doing WL and thinking about tacking on a few days to a week to do Universal and Islands of Adventure-taking advantage of that 7 day ticket for $80.  *My main questions right now are these...
> *
> 1)  I REFUSE to drive on vacation.  I hate driving and DH cannot due to being legally blind.  *Therefore we are looking for a hotel that has a shuttle to the parks.*
> 
> 2) I don't want to pay a lot for a hotel-*I'm actually looking for one of those "attend a timeshare conference, get a cheap room" deals, and hoping there is one close to property so #1 above is a reality.*
> 
> 3) *We have a baby who will be 1 by our trip.  Is there enough family friendly rides at Universal and IoA to make it worth it?  Or should I take advantage of the 7 day, non-expiring ticket deal and do it when DS is older?
> *
> 
> 
> I'll be in Chicago on May 9, driving down from Minnesota.  Then flying out to NYC on the 10th, then will be in Chicago again on the 17th.  On the 9th it's my brother's graduation (he lives in my childhood home, Bolingbrook) from college, so we will be having a party for him, but DH and I had planned our NYC vacation the following week, so we are just flying out from there.  Then we fly back into Chicago, crash at my brothers or aunts house and drive back to Minnesota.  So in all, we probalby won't even go into the City really...but visit family and the airport!     I bet it will still be chilly there...it's still is in Minnesota!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Please see questions above.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And Happy Birthday Tamie!
> (even though I have no idea who you are....yet!)​





homies, this is the request brookelizabeth posted quite a few pages back.
put on your thinking caps and share the mummy dust if you will please.


i think i can pull up the old thread on what to do with a little at UO.

we did that one about 2 years ago.  i'll try to search for that one.


homies, help me out here


----------



## macraven

bonny....................


----------



## brookelizabeth

macraven said:


> and brookelizabeth is a sweetie.
> she needs some advice and i will pull up that post of hers in case others have not seen it. sometimes our post requests get pushed aside when many pages are past it .
> 
> everyone is welcomed here.





			
				macraven said:
			
		

> homies, this is the request brookelizabeth posted quite a few pages back.
> put on your thinking caps and share the mummy dust if you will please.
> 
> 
> i think i can pull up the old thread on what to do with a little at UO.
> 
> we did that one about 2 years ago. i'll try to search for that one.
> 
> 
> homies, help me out here


 

I feel all warm and fuzzy.  Thank you in advance    You guys are great-I've never had such a welcome to a board before.


----------



## macraven

homie brookelizabeth.
i am so glad you feel at home here.
we want everyone to feel welcomed here and be one of the homies with us.

we have only one rule on this thread and that is to play nice.

everyone has followed it and we have not had any harsh words in the past year since the thread was born.


all of us here really enjoy universal.
and also here are many that enjoy disney also.

we don't compare the two, we accept them for what pleasure they give us.


some threads on the dis side just tolerate us.
i guess they feel competition of the parks is a necessity.

i know when the potter portion of the UO park is opened, many disney only fans will come check it all out.

since we are on the universal forum, we generally have more talk about the UO parks.  if someone comes with a disney question, a lot of the homies here can also answer those questions.

many of us have the tag of Proud Redhead.
one of the homies here added to the "we are the step children of the dis"
with her input.
she says it as :  we are the red headed step children of the dis.

the tag fairy came to the uo forums and our thread.
she dipped all of our head in red paint and created the tag.
the few that were not posting at that time or the few days prior, did not get the tag.  they have listed it themselves hoping the TF will colorize it.

if you see posters with the redhead tag, that means they are a homie from here.


no one has to be a redhead to post and play with us.
just thought i would mention why so many of us have that tag.


again, let me say i feel really good that you feel really good about coming here.

we'll try to help you with your request.

please kick off your shoes and stay awhile.


----------



## RAPstar

*Mac*, you're smarter than me. What do you think would be smarter: going to SeaWorld one day (cheaper, cool roller coaster, a lot of sea animals), or going to Epcot one day with the possibility of making a quick hop to DHS to try the new ride (a lil more expensive, still get to see sea animals, a lot more to do (IMO) than SeaWorld)?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny....................



  Hi Mac!!

Have you gotten in touch with our favorite VIP tour guide yet for Oct??


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> *Mac*, you're smarter than me. What do you think would be smarter: going to SeaWorld one day (cheaper, cool roller coaster, a lot of sea animals), or going to Epcot one day with the possibility of making a quick hop to DHS to try the new ride (a lil more expensive, still get to see sea animals, a lot more to do (IMO) than SeaWorld)?



Hope you don't mind my 2 cents ...  

If you've never done Seaworld, I'd say do it at least once ... whether you do it this trip or next ... the sea life at Seaworld is definitely different than at Epcot


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hope you don't mind my 2 cents ...
> 
> If you've never done Seaworld, I'd say do it at least once ... whether you do it this trip or next ... the sea life at Seaworld is definitely different than at Epcot



I've done SeaWorld before. But that was way before Kraken or JTA were open. I'm leaning more towards Epcot so I can get my Disney fix in, and do Mission:Space, which I haven't done, same with the World Showcase (Epcot is the rest of my family's least favorite park).


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I've done SeaWorld before. But that was way before Kraken or JTA were open. I'm leaning more towards Epcot so I can get my Disney fix in, and do Mission:Space, which I haven't done, same with the World Showcase (Epcot is the rest of my family's least favorite park).



Then my advice - do EPCOT ... Seaworld will be there when you go to Orlando again ... 

We love EPCOT ... it's one of our favorite parks


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> *Mac*, you're smarter than me. What do you think would be smarter: going to SeaWorld one day (cheaper, cool roller coaster, a lot of sea animals), or going to Epcot one day with the possibility of making a quick hop to DHS to try the new ride (a lil more expensive, still get to see sea animals, a lot more to do (IMO) than SeaWorld)?




i have done both and find that epcot is more of a full day as the hours are longer there than at seaworld.
i found dining at seaworld more crowded as there aren't that many great sit down places.

if you go to seaworld and staying at universal, they offer free transportation from the hotels.

it would be cheaper to do seaworld if you are staying at universal.

a one day ticket for disney is now up to $71 plus tax.

i think you can get a discount for seaworld.  i might have a coupon for sw



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi Mac!!
> 
> Have you gotten in touch with our favorite VIP tour guide yet for Oct??



i started the email tonight.
will polish it up and get it out later.

i'll keep you posted.



RAPstar said:


> I've done SeaWorld before. But that was way before Kraken or JTA were open. I'm leaning more towards Epcot so I can get my Disney fix in, and do Mission:Space, which I haven't done, same with the World Showcase (Epcot is the rest of my family's least favorite park).




more to do at epcot for sure.
if you like disney,  then do epcot.  it will cost you more for transportation and ticket and food if you stay at uo and get a cab or car service.

cheaper at seaworld shorter hours than epcot,  no transportation costs from uo hotels.
food is just ok, or it was when i went.

i suggest you read the sea world forum for more details from others that have gone there.

gonna catch some zzzzz's now.
have to get up at 6 for work tomorrow


smells ya later.....


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> i have done both and find that epcot is more of a full day as the hours are longer there than at seaworld.
> i found dining at seaworld more crowded as there aren't that many great sit down places.
> 
> if you go to seaworld and staying at universal, they offer free transportation from the hotels.
> 
> it would be cheaper to do seaworld if you are staying at universal.
> 
> a one day ticket for disney is now up to $71 plus tax.
> 
> i think you can get a discount for seaworld.  i might have a coupon for sw
> 
> 
> 
> i started the email tonight.
> will polish it up and get it out later.
> 
> i'll keep you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to do at epcot for sure.
> if you like disney,  then do epcot.  it will cost you more for transportation and ticket and food if you stay at uo and get a cab or car service.
> 
> cheaper at seaworld shorter hours than epcot,  no transportation costs from uo hotels.
> food is just ok, or it was when i went.
> 
> i suggest you read the sea world forum for more details from others that have gone there.
> 
> gonna catch some zzzzz's now.
> have to get up at 6 for work tomorrow
> 
> 
> smells ya later.....





came back to add, if it were me, i would do epcot.  more to do there and you can always hit dtd for a bit.


you can take mears for transportation from dtd to sw i believe.
i know mears does wdw to uo for $14 pp roundtrip.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> came back to add, if it were me, i would do epcot.  more to do there and you can always hit dtd for a bit.
> 
> 
> you can take mears for transportation from dtd to sw i believe.
> i know mears does wdw to uo for $14 pp roundtrip.



Cool! Thanks again for the info Mac (and Bonny!!). With the Southwest Airline code, Seaworld is $50ish. But I will most likely do Epcot. Any opinions about the Wonder Works? My friend Chip discovered their website last night and it piqued his interests.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Cool! Thanks again for the info Mac (and Bonny!!). With the Southwest Airline code, Seaworld is $50ish. But I will most likely do Epcot. Any opinions about the Wonder Works? My friend Chip discovered their website last night and it piqued his interests.



Isn't that the building that's upside down on International Drive?  We've driven by it but never stopped in ... 

... and that's all the advice I have for the evening 

... heading off to bed 

G'night all


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> I
> Oh good! I went back and forth several times trying to find the perfect cake!
> 
> I wanted to give you this too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause ya know "sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't"!



Thanks to you again!  I'm alwasy a nut, unless I'm so tired I fall on the couch in a mound.  Do you like coconut and chocolate?  If so, you MUST try the little key lime coconut patties they sell at HRH in the HR store.  They're made by Anastasia Confections in Florida.  They were so good I looked up the website on the package and ordered a whole bunch of candy.  They also have the best salt water taffy.




marciemi said:


> Okay, speaking of cakes, did anyone catch the special on one of the cooking channels last night with the girl who went to the show (cake decorating) for her Make-A-Wish trip?  She was probably about 12 or 13.  She chose to make a 4 level rainforest cake and it turned out really cool.  It was fun seeing her have fun with them.  Stephen enjoys watching all these cooking shows, but I'm sorry, I don't know the name!




I really like those shows, too.  It's not like it's on every week!  I love the cake competitions, the pastry chef competitions, the gingerbread houses, etc.  I don't have the hand dexterity to do any of that stuff, so I just watch and drool.



keishashadow said:


> jr's home, tons of laundry & he brought tons of spending money back too ; bought him the new Mario Racing game for Wii as reward for not going hog wild buying junk. Head's up, he sez it stinks big time...hates the controller...have a feeling i'll be selling it on eBay in a week or so....shame-the other racing games were cool.


 

Wow, he came home with money?  Good kid!  My husband has been planning on getting a Wii for a long time, we just never get around to going shopping.  Are they as great as the hype?  We've already got a game cube, Xbox, Xbox 360, and a bunch of handheld thingymabobs for car trips.



>





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Tamie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to all our new homies/redheads





KStarfish82 said:


> Happy Birthday Tamie!





tarheelmjfan said:


> Tamie​
> *Thanks to everyone who asked about Kenny.    He's feeling better, but not 100% yet.    At least, the anxiety is gone, which is a blessing.    That was a really bad experience for all of us.*




Thanks again for all the birthday cheer, everyone!  You people ROCK!!!!!




ky07 said:


> *Nope no tooth fairy cause he is too old for her (16) and besides I can't afford his prices   *




Poor kid, I hope he recovers okay.  Tell the Tooth Fairy to stop taking the money out of YOUR wallet.  What is she, a mugger?




blueeyesrnc said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome you gave our newest homie, Brook. You all are a great bunch.
> 
> Been home sick today with the stomach flu. Feel like cra...
> 
> Talk to ya soon.




Hope you feel better soon, Blue Eyes.  May your flu bugs die quickly without any posterity.

Andy Robert, great pics.

Tricia, hope things are looking good for the kids' health and future RV sales.  Are you doing a show in MS anytime this year?

Mac, it's just SOOOOOOO good to have you back.   

Marcie, welcome back to you, too.

And our lovely NY Dolphin and Starfish sisters, it'll be nice to hear all about your trip.  Hint-hint.

Tammie, glad Kenny is feeling better and not planning his eventual death of a brain tumor.

I can't remember who asked what the Bday plans were, but here it is in a nut shell.  DH knew he'd have to work really late tonight, so we had the party on Saturday.  We went to lunch at a nice restaurant and then opened presents.  He went to an antique store and got me two porcelain statues, one of Blue Boy the other of Pinkie.  He also got a porcelain ballerina doll that was made in 1923.  I was very happy!  I never would have bought anything like that for myself, but they are things I love.  We had cake tonight and just relaxed after he got home from a 14 hour day.  He probably fell asleep in front of the PC while doing his internet classes.  I should get us both to bed.

Thanks again to everyone for the Birthday wishes, and to everyone I left out of this installment of the thread, YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Tamie


----------



## fan of the TTA

hey all, morning. 

as usual, can't be bothered to trawl through the whole thread. it's a nicer day here today (for the moment, ) but think it may rain later.

not really any plans, but we have some friends of ours for dinner tonight. roast lamb


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and welcome to May! Have a great day!


----------



## fan of the TTA

Metro West said:


> Morning all and welcome to May! Have a great day!





lol....thanks for the reminder.

where's the year going.

9 months until christmas


----------



## raph_b

fan of the TTA said:


> lol....thanks for the reminder.
> 
> where's the year going.
> 
> 9 months until christmas



and only 4 months until I go to WDW and US


----------



## Motherfletcher

MAY DAY! MAY DAY! 
Only 2 weeks until Krustyland opens!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

It's May!!!  So where are those flowers after our April showers??   Well Good Morning to all!!  Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Cool! Thanks again for the info Mac (and Bonny!!). With the Southwest Airline code, Seaworld is $50ish. But I will most likely do Epcot. Any opinions about the Wonder Works? My friend Chip discovered their website last night and it piqued his interests.



i did wonder works and the ripleys museum.
i think we preferred ripleys.
these are on the international drive area, across the street from the mercado if i remember correctly.



Tinker-tude said:


> Thanks to you again!  I'm alwasy a nut, unless I'm so tired I fall on the couch in a mound.  Do you like coconut and chocolate?  If so, you MUST try the little key lime coconut patties they sell at HRH in the HR store.  They're made by Anastasia Confections in Florida.  They were so good I looked up the website on the package and ordered a whole bunch of candy.  They also have the best salt water taffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the birthday cheer, everyone!  You people ROCK!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kid, I hope he recovers okay.  Tell the Tooth Fairy to stop taking the money out of YOUR wallet.  What is she, a mugger?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, Blue Eyes.  May your flu bugs die quickly without any posterity.
> 
> Andy Robert, great pics.
> 
> Tricia, hope things are looking good for the kids' health and future RV sales.  Are you doing a show in MS anytime this year?
> 
> Mac, it's just SOOOOOOO good to have you back.
> 
> Marcie, welcome back to you, too.
> 
> And our lovely NY Dolphin and Starfish sisters, it'll be nice to hear all about your trip.  Hint-hint.
> 
> Tammie, glad Kenny is feeling better and not planning his eventual death of a brain tumor.
> 
> I can't remember who asked what the Bday plans were, but here it is in a nut shell.  DH knew he'd have to work really late tonight, so we had the party on Saturday.  We went to lunch at a nice restaurant and then opened presents.  He went to an antique store and got me two porcelain statues, one of Blue Boy the other of Pinkie.  He also got a porcelain ballerina doll that was made in 1923.  I was very happy!  I never would have bought anything like that for myself, but they are things I love.  We had cake tonight and just relaxed after he got home from a 14 hour day.  He probably fell asleep in front of the PC while doing his internet classes.  I should get us both to bed.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the Birthday wishes, and to everyone I left out of this installment of the thread, YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tamie




wow, you made a killing on your big day.
fantastic.  i adore blue boy and pink lady.

in all my stays at hrh, i have never bought or stole the key lime coconut patties.  i'm gonna do that this october.  just hope i don't get caught...  i agree on the taffy...



fan of the TTA said:


> hey all, morning.
> 
> as usual, can't be bothered to trawl through the whole thread. it's a nicer day here today (for the moment, ) but think it may rain later.
> 
> not really any plans, but we have some friends of ours for dinner tonight. roast lamb



so your friends are dinner tonight?   



Motherfletcher said:


> MAY DAY! MAY DAY!
> Only 2 weeks until Krustyland opens!




that's what i forgot to tell you when i said jodie called me.

she and mike went on THE SIMPSONS ride.
she said they waited for about 45 minutes and it was worth it.
now that is saying something from our jodie.
she waited in line without a beer and still said the wait was worth it for the ride......






where are my manners............Good Morning Homies.


now off to work...


----------



## Motherfletcher

macraven said:


> that's what i forgot to tell you when i said jodie called me.
> 
> she and mike went on THE SIMPSONS ride.
> she said they waited for about 45 minutes and it was worth it.
> now that is saying something from our jodie.
> she waited in line without a beer and still said the wait was worth it for the ride......



That is indeed good news!  Jodie will try to get FOTL for her own funeral so for her to wait on a ride is something!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> so your friends are dinner tonight?


Yeah...kinda sounds like Hannibal Lecter doesn't it?


----------



## ky07

Good morning Homies


----------



## fan of the TTA

Metro West said:


> Yeah...kinda sounds like Hannibal Lecter doesn't it?





i asure you, i'm not a canibal.

well maybe


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> homies, this is the request brookelizabeth posted quite a few pages back.
> put on your thinking caps and share the mummy dust if you will please.
> 
> 
> i think i can pull up the old thread on what to do with a little at UO.
> 
> we did that one about 2 years ago.  i'll try to search for that one.
> 
> 
> homies, help me out here



Thanks for bringing that back up Mac.  Brookelizabeth, my youngest was not quite 2 when we went to US/IOA the last time.  He is tall for his age and was just barely tall enough to ride some of the rides.  Your little one will be too small for the rides.  I can't think of any that are baby-friendly.  Having said that, there are still shows and play areas for the little ones.  The Barney show and Barney's Backyard playground are the absolute best spots I've found anywhere for the under 3 crowd.  If you are looking to experience lots of stuff with your 1 y/o, then you might be disappointed by the lack of rides... or you might enjoy the shows and playgrounds.  I don't know what your plans are.  Of course, at that age, babies are pretty much okay with doing whatever, so you can still get away with the baby swap if you guys want to ride the rides.  My experience has been that when they get older than, say, 18 months, waiting around in the baby swap area is no longer fun.  It is boooooring and you will hear all about it.  I have a trip report buried somewhere on the boards about what we did.  I can try to dig it up if you want.



Tinker-tude said:


> Tricia, hope things are looking good for the kids' health and future RV sales.  Are you doing a show in MS anytime this year?



Joshua is having some trouble adjusting to the new dose of medicine, but I'm hoping that will work out.  If not, it'll be back to the drawingboard.  Again.

We only do 2 shows a year and they are both in the Atlanta area.  We are up in the NE corner of Georgia, so we head down to the "big city" just to get our name out to the biggest crowd possible.  We're supposed to have some people coming to look this weekend at trailers for the second and/or third time.  When people come back to look, it's a good sign they are ready to buy.  Here's hoping.



Motherfletcher said:


> That is indeed good news!  *Jodie will try to get FOTL for her own funeral* so for her to wait on a ride is something!



   

That's only funny because it is so true!


----------



## RVGal

Morning everyone.

It is still morning, right?  I'm trying to shovel out the house so that my extended family can continue to harbor the illusion that we don't live like pigs.  We're hosting nephew's birthday party this Sunday and Mother's Day next Sunday.  I don't get Mother's Day off.  With MILs food problems, we are very limited if we try to go out to eat.  If we try to see my mom and then MIL, we'll spend the whole day in the car running the kids (which is who they really want to see anyway) from house to house.  It just isn't worth it, so I wind up making a big meal here and inviting everyone.

I'm also trying to fit coloring my roots into the schedule today.  We'll see how that goes.

I have such an exciting life, don't I?


----------



## marciemi

Well, DH made it back.  Complete with every In and Out Burger product known to mankind!   I was just thinking we needed an In and Out Burger ashtray (no, we don't smoke), golf balls (okay, they golf), key chains, hats, pencils, Christmas ornaments, miniature shake containers, etc.  I can just see the employee when he bought all this thinking "Guess it's true - there IS one born every minute!   If you can't tell, DH is a big fan!

I kind of agree on taking a real little one to Universal (or Disney for that matter).  They can have a good time there, but they also can have a good time in your back yard, so you're really not doing it for them.  The Barney play area, Fievel's, Woody Woodpecker-land, etc., will all be places they can have fun, but really won't be any more exciting for them than your local park (or to you).  You can parent swap, but that's not much fun riding alone.  Best case would be to have someone else along to take turns parent swapping with so you're not always the single rider.  

I would think at 1 they could do the Seuss rides (another fun play area), am I wrong on that?  Thought I saw some real little kids on those, but my kids are too big - all kids look little to me these days!

Happy May all!


----------



## RVGal

Daniel was barely, and I mean *barely* tall enough to ride Cat in the Hat or the Trolley in the Sky.  Both of those rides require that the child sit independantly next to you, no lap sitting, which wouldn't work for a baby.  One Fish Two Fish is a bench seat (just like Dumbo), but they still have to sit next to you.  The Caro-seuss-el would be okay, I guess.  Just like any other carousel, however, you'd wind up standing next to them to hold them on.  Do they let you do that there?  We didn't take Daniel on that.  Joshua & I did it while Daniel was napping.  There is another great playground (If I Ran The Zoo) there with both wet and dry play areas.

Vacationing with a baby is different, but it can still be fun.  I always joked that the boys were probably thinking, "We can do this for a few days.  New sights, new sounds, lots of colors and movement.  Mommy & Daddy are here, so it must be okay."   

My boys loved the baby swap areas when they were really babies.  A nice room to crawl or toddle around in with Mommy and/or Daddy... what's not to love?  But, like I said before, once they get old enough to want some entertainment, the baby swap didn't work for us anymore.


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin'.....

Blowin' by to say HI and Happy May!!!

Woohoo Jodie  


I can FINALLY say "next month" is vacation  

Off to work....HELLO to everyone & have good day all!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Join me & my ethnic peeps in dancing the traditional May Day dance comrades  






our school has a huge May Day celebration every year, elect king/queen/court, entertainment galore...we hunkies know how to throw a party.

mac thanks for posting, glad jodie's having fun 

tammy - i must've missed update on your son, glad things are lookingup for him 

tami - lol, can't remember what you asked now-sr moment-doh

andy - ph tix are very expensive @ WDW imo

jik anybody is interested, MNSSHP & MVMCP tix went on sale today...big fat increase too ...in the area of $10 more than i paid in '06 $50.  I'm hoping that DVC comes thru with the discount they referenced when i called this am , said to call back later...or tomorrow...or never 

im getting good @ jumping thru hoops


----------



## RVGal

*cough*  postnumber3000  *cough*


----------



## RVGal

One of the most time consuming, common question that we get on our board is about the characters.  What characters are out in the parks... when/where will they be... do they sign autographs... etc.

At least it is time consuming for me to try and remember who all I saw on our last trip.

Why don't we make a thread strictly for a character list?  Pics, where to find them, if they sign/stamp, if they are regularly out or rare, whatever.

What do youse guys think?


----------



## blueeyesrnc

loribell said:


> Well unfortunately that seems to come with being a part of this great group. We just keep passing it around the internet. I  hope you feel better tomorrow.



Thanks so much, and thanks to all for wishing me well. I feel much better now. I was so sick I couldn't take my DD9 to school. Had to bother my poor Mom. Thank God for her. 



brookelizabeth said:


> Thank you mac!  I look forward to your responses-and I will check out the hotels across the street.  That would be ideal!  Then we can even walk.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll fit right in!
> 
> Thank you again to all of you for your very warm welcome.  Blue, you sent me to a good place!



Anything for a fellow Wildbuncher...This is a great place. I knew they would be more than happy to help you out.



macraven said:


> sending you mummy dust to get over the flu.
> it is no fun being a mom and busy with everyday life to have the flu and feel icky.
> 
> i was about to do the MIA listing on you homie.
> 
> and brookelizabeth is a sweetie.
> she needs some advice and i will pull up that post of hers in case others have not seen it.  sometimes our post requests get pushed aside when many pages are past it .
> 
> everyone is welcomed here.
> 
> we haven't seen princess di  aka  R2D2   aka something else which has slipped my mind right now....oops..
> 
> last i heard from her she had a tragedy in her family.
> i wish her well and hope she comes back to play with us very soon.
> kick her in the butt and tell her to drop back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janet, i loved your land shark.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speedy gonzalez marcie.............i bet if you and i did something together, we wouldn't be late for it, eh...........
> 
> i never buy a red car.  it's too obvious when i am speeding down the highway.
> 
> 
> oh and st L...........don't let son suck on a straw like the other homies told you.
> 
> it can cause a dry socket.  that is very painful.
> you don't want that to happen.





Thanks, Mac. You are so kind. Please don't count me MIA. If I don't drop by for a while, it's because I've been working 60+ hours a week. I just don't have the time to post as often as I would like. Being a single mom and working all these hours is pretty tough. Never enough time. Never enough time...



RAPstar said:


> I've done SeaWorld before. But that was way before Kraken or JTA were open. I'm leaning more towards Epcot so I can get my Disney fix in, and do Mission:Space, which I haven't done, same with the World Showcase (Epcot is the rest of my family's least favorite park).



Loved your pics. Too, cute. My two cents votes for Epcot. Mission Space and Soarin are two good reasons, but the food, man, the food is reason enough...Corral Reef, Le Cellier, Rose and Crown, Le Chefs de France, Tutto Italia, Bisto de Paris, Restaurant Marrakesh, and so many more.



Motherfletcher said:


> MAY DAY! MAY DAY!
> Only 2 weeks until Krustyland opens!



What is Krusyland? 



RVGal said:


> Thanks for bringing that back up Mac.  Brookelizabeth, my youngest was not quite 2 when we went to US/IOA the last time.  He is tall for his age and was just barely tall enough to ride some of the rides.  Your little one will be too small for the rides.  I can't think of any that are baby-friendly.  Having said that, there are still shows and play areas for the little ones.  The Barney show and Barney's Backyard playground are the absolute best spots I've found anywhere for the under 3 crowd.  If you are looking to experience lots of stuff with your 1 y/o, then you might be disappointed by the lack of rides... or you might enjoy the shows and playgrounds.  I don't know what your plans are.  Of course, at that age, babies are pretty much okay with doing whatever, so you can still get away with the baby swap if you guys want to ride the rides.  My experience has been that when they get older than, say, 18 months, waiting around in the baby swap area is no longer fun.  It is boooooring and you will hear all about it.  I have a trip report buried somewhere on the boards about what we did.  I can try to dig it up if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua is having some trouble adjusting to the new dose of medicine, but I'm hoping that will work out.  If not, it'll be back to the drawingboard.  Again.
> 
> We only do 2 shows a year and they are both in the Atlanta area.  We are up in the NE corner of Georgia, so we head down to the "big city" just to get our name out to the biggest crowd possible.  We're supposed to have some people coming to look this weekend at trailers for the second and/or third time.  When people come back to look, it's a good sign they are ready to buy.  Here's hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only funny because it is so true!



Not unusual to have some adjustment to the new meds. The docs may have to adjust the dosage a few times before they get it right. Also, as he gets older there may need to be some adjustment to the meds. Hang in there, girl. You are closer now than ever, to having this resolved. If you haven't done this already, you might consider researching his condition on the web. Epilepsy has been researched for a long time. I'll bet my last dollar that there are some great web sites about this. My daughter has ADD, and besides buying many books on the subject, I also found some very infomative websites. This really helped me out a lot.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

RVGal said:


> *cough*  postnumber3000  *cough*



 CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

keishashadow said:


> Join me & my ethnic peeps in dancing the traditional May Day dance comrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our school has a huge May Day celebration every year, elect king/queen/court, entertainment galore...we hunkies know how to throw a party.
> 
> mac thanks for posting, glad jodie's having fun
> 
> tammy - i must've missed update on your son, glad things are lookingup for him
> 
> tami - lol, can't remember what you asked now-sr moment-doh
> 
> andy - ph tix are very expensive @ WDW imo
> 
> jik anybody is interested, MNSSHP & MVMCP tix went on sale today...big fat increase too ...in the area of $10 more than i paid in '06 $50.  I'm hoping that DVC comes thru with the discount they referenced when i called this am , said to call back later...or tomorrow...or never
> 
> im getting good @ jumping thru hoops



Oh, how cute. I don't remember the tradition behind the May poll. Could you please explain. Looks like great fun.



RVGal said:


> *cough*  postnumber3000  *cough*



CONGRATULATIONS!!!         



RVGal said:


> One of the most time consuming, common question that we get on our board is about the characters.  What characters are out in the parks... when/where will they be... do they sign autographs... etc.
> 
> At least it is time consuming for me to try and remember who all I saw on our last trip.
> 
> Why don't we make a thread strictly for a character list?  Pics, where to find them, if they sign/stamp, if they are regularly out or rare, whatever.
> 
> What do youse guys think?



Great idea.


----------



## RVGal

blueeyesrnc said:


> What is Krusyland?
> 
> 
> 
> Not unusual to have some adjustment to the new meds. The docs may have to adjust the dosage a few times before they get it right. Also, as he gets older there may need to be some adjustment to the meds. Hang in there, girl. You are closer now than ever, to having this resolved. If you haven't done this already, you might consider researching his condition on the web. Epilepsy has been researched for a long time. I'll bet my last dollar that there are some great web sites about this. My daughter has ADD, and besides buying many books on the subject, I also found some very infomative websites. This really helped me out a lot.



First, Krustyland is the new Simpsons area at Universal.

Second, yes, I am learning a lot about epilepsy.  Finding the balance between the medication that will control seizures, at the correct dose, with minimal side effects, seems to be the key.  We will be the luckiest people in the world if this medication is the right one without having to go through more of the trial and error process.



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!



Thanks.  Here I thought I was being subtle.


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> One of the most time consuming, common question that we get on our board is about the characters.  What characters are out in the parks... when/where will they be... do they sign autographs... etc.
> 
> At least it is time consuming for me to try and remember who all I saw on our last trip.
> 
> Why don't we make a thread strictly for a character list?  Pics, where to find them, if they sign/stamp, if they are regularly out or rare, whatever.
> 
> What do youse guys think?



*I agree with you
Congrats on 3000*


----------



## blueeyesrnc

RVGal said:


> First, Krustyland is the new Simpsons area at Universal.
> 
> Second, yes, I am learning a lot about epilepsy.  Finding the balance between the medication that will control seizures, at the correct dose, with minimal side effects, seems to be the key.  We will be the luckiest people in the world if this medication is the right one without having to go through more of the trial and error process.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Here I thought I was being subtle.




I know what you mean. It took a good long while before we found the right med/dosage for my daughter. It  was a time consuming and frustrating process.


----------



## scotlass

Evening Youse......

Ive not been around(or got pictures done yet   )***  my crappy week turned into a  crappy two weeks.

long story short,my friend has been diagnosed with terminal Cancer and we thought we were going to lose her.....but she's a Scot and we dont give in easy so she is fighting back.She is out of hospital and back home (she stays in London but took ill on a trip up here) with her family.

Love ye Mo.

I will hopefully get some gid photies of ma bit for youse yins soon.

Hope youse are all well.x

Vicks.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RVGal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It is still morning, right?  I'm trying to shovel out the house so that my extended family can continue to harbor the illusion that we don't live like pigs.  We're hosting nephew's birthday party this Sunday and Mother's Day next Sunday.  I don't get Mother's Day off.  With MILs food problems, we are very limited if we try to go out to eat.  If we try to see my mom and then MIL, we'll spend the whole day in the car running the kids (which is who they really want to see anyway) from house to house.  It just isn't worth it, so I wind up making a big meal here and inviting everyone.
> 
> I'm also trying to fit coloring my roots into the schedule today.  We'll see how that goes.
> 
> I have such an exciting life, don't I?




Busy, busy Mother's Day week!  I can understand trying to work around food problems.  My husband had a severe allergy to gluten for several years, and EVERYTHING in restaurants has gluten in it.  So do all the quickie meal items from the grocery store.  I was late to an evening women's meeting once and my friends were teasing me.  I told them, sorry, I had to finish dinner for Brent before I left, and he can't eat things like sandwiches, pizza, pasta, etc. that they make for THEIR families.   It would have been eaiser if the oven's broiler hadn't died.




RVGal said:


> *cough*  postnumber3000  *cough*



Congrats!!!!!!!!     



keishashadow said:


> Join me & my ethnic peeps in dancing the traditional May Day dance comrades
> 
> our school has a huge May Day celebration every year, elect king/queen/court, entertainment galore...we hunkies know how to throw a party.




That sounds so fun!  I got to do a Maypole dance once in third grade.   I've given up pole dancing since then.  

Gotta run now.  See you homies later! 

Tamie Tude


----------



## RVGal

blueeyesrnc said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!



Thanks.  



ky07 said:


> *I agree with you
> Congrats on 3000*



Thanks to you too.  



scotlass said:


> Evening Youse......
> 
> Ive not been around(or got pictures done yet   )***  my crappy week turned into a  crappy two weeks.
> 
> long story short,my friend has been diagnosed with terminal Cancer and we thought we were going to lose her.....but she's a Scot and we dont give in easy so she is fighting back.She is out of hospital and back home (she stays in London but took ill on a trip up here) with her family.
> 
> Love ye Mo.
> 
> I will hopefully get some gid photies of ma bit for youse yins soon.
> 
> Hope youse are all well.x
> 
> Vicks.



  Sending prayers and good thoughts across the ocean...


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Evening Youse......
> 
> Ive not been around(or got pictures done yet   )***  my crappy week turned into a  crappy two weeks.
> 
> long story short,my friend has been diagnosed with terminal Cancer and we thought we were going to lose her.....but she's a Scot and we dont give in easy so she is fighting back.She is out of hospital and back home (she stays in London but took ill on a trip up here) with her family.



Wow, that really sucks.  I'm so sorry your friend has to go through this, and my heart is with you.  Hang in there, the Scots across the sea are pulling for your friend, too.

Tamie


----------



## RVGal

Tinker-tude said:


> Busy, busy Mother's Day week!  I can understand trying to work around food problems.  My husband had a severe allergy to gluten for several years, and EVERYTHING in restaurants has gluten in it.  So do all the quickie meal items from the grocery store.  I was late to an evening women's meeting once and my friends were teasing me.  I told them, sorry, I had to finish dinner for Brent before I left, and he can't eat things like sandwiches, pizza, pasta, etc. that they make for THEIR families.   It would have been eaiser if the oven's broiler hadn't died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tamie Tude



Thanks for the congrats.  And, my MILs problem with food?  Yeah... it can't have gluten in it!  How strange that we have the same problem cooking.  She was diagnosed with Celiac's Disease about 5 years ago.  I'm used to how to cook for her now, but it was quite an adjustment.


----------



## RVGal

OMG!  I just got the funniest thing in the mail.

THANKS BARB!

Now I can display my Poop Lady status for the whole world to see...


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Now I can display my Poop Lady status for the whole world to see...


And we are sooooooo proud of you!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Join me & my ethnic peeps in dancing the traditional May Day dance comrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our school has a huge May Day celebration every year, elect king/queen/court, entertainment galore...we hunkies know how to throw a party.



See, I've been talking about this today and getting blank looks from everyone.  I KNOW we used to do this as a church thing (Catholic) back as a kid.  But of course have no idea why!  But everyone else doesn't seem to know it exists!  Story if you know it!?



RVGal said:


> At least it is time consuming for me to try and remember who all I saw on our last trip.



Who we saw on our last trip?  Mickey!  Well, that about summarizes it!  Little bit different story back when the kids were your kids' ages!  No, I take that back - we ate breakfast with Pooh and friends too, so a few more!



RVGal said:


> *cough*  postnumber3000  *cough*



Tricia - weren't we just at about the same number, somewhere around 1500 or so?   Now suddenly you're at 3000 and I haven't hit 2000 yet?  Guess you're doing way more yakking than me!  



scotlass said:


> long story short,my friend has been diagnosed with terminal Cancer and we thought we were going to lose her.....but she's a Scot and we dont give in easy so she is fighting back.She is out of hospital and back home (she stays in London but took ill on a trip up here) with her family.
> 
> Love ye Mo.
> 
> I will hopefully get some gid photies of ma bit for youse yins soon.



So sorry about your friend.  Hope she continues to hang in there!  Best of luck!  And really looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ...



Metro West said:


> Morning all and welcome to May! Have a great day!


YAY    ... finally!!!  Didn't think May would ever get here



Motherfletcher said:


> MAY DAY! MAY DAY!


... only 5 days and 19 hours until we leave for Orlando!!



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> It's May!!!  So where are those flowers after our April showers??   Well Good Morning to all!!  Hope everyone has a great day!!


Never mind the April showers - what about the April snow???



macraven said:


> that's what i forgot to tell you when i said jodie called me.
> 
> she and mike went on THE SIMPSONS ride.
> she said they waited for about 45 minutes and it was worth it.
> now that is saying something from our jodie.
> she waited in line without a beer and still said the wait was worth it for the ride......


... WHOO HOO ... can't wait until we get to ride it in a few days  



RVGal said:


> One of the most time consuming, common question that we get on our board is about the characters.  What characters are out in the parks... when/where will they be... do they sign autographs... etc.
> 
> At least it is time consuming for me to try and remember who all I saw on our last trip.



I remember in October 2007 - a friend, Lee and I we were walking on Rodeo Drive at US - we were near the Lucy a Tribute and Lee saw Homer and Marge come out by T3 ... I've never seen the man run so fast  



RVGal said:


> *cough*  postnumber3000  *cough*


CONGRATS ....


----------



## brookelizabeth

macraven said:


> homie brookelizabeth.
> i am so glad you feel at home here.
> .......
> 
> please kick off your shoes and stay awhile.


 
Thanks mac - shoes are off.  Socks too for that matter.  No worries, I showered this morning.   



RVGal said:


> Thanks for bringing that back up Mac. Brookelizabeth, my youngest was not quite 2 when we went to US/IOA the last time. He is tall for his age and was just barely tall enough to ride some of the rides. Your little one will be too small for the rides. I can't think of any that are baby-friendly. Having said that, there are still shows and play areas for the little ones. The Barney show and Barney's Backyard playground are the absolute best spots I've found anywhere for the under 3 crowd. If you are looking to experience lots of stuff with your 1 y/o, then you might be disappointed by the lack of rides... or you might enjoy the shows and playgrounds. I don't know what your plans are. Of course, at that age, babies are pretty much okay with doing whatever, so you can still get away with the baby swap if you guys want to ride the rides. My experience has been that when they get older than, say, 18 months, waiting around in the baby swap area is no longer fun. It is boooooring and you will hear all about it. I have a trip report buried somewhere on the boards about what we did. I can try to dig it up if you want.


 


marciemi said:


> I kind of agree on taking a real little one to Universal (or Disney for that matter). They can have a good time there, but they also can have a good time in your back yard, so you're really not doing it for them. The Barney play area, Fievel's, Woody Woodpecker-land, etc., will all be places they can have fun, but really won't be any more exciting for them than your local park (or to you). You can parent swap, but that's not much fun riding alone. Best case would be to have someone else along to take turns parent swapping with so you're not always the single rider.
> 
> I would think at 1 they could do the Seuss rides (another fun play area), am I wrong on that? Thought I saw some real little kids on those, but my kids are too big - all kids look little to me these days!


 


RVGal said:


> Daniel was barely, and I mean *barely* tall enough to ride Cat in the Hat or the Trolley in the Sky. Both of those rides require that the child sit independantly next to you, no lap sitting, which wouldn't work for a baby. One Fish Two Fish is a bench seat (just like Dumbo), but they still have to sit next to you. The Caro-seuss-el would be okay, I guess. Just like any other carousel, however, you'd wind up standing next to them to hold them on. Do they let you do that there? We didn't take Daniel on that. Joshua & I did it while Daniel was napping. There is another great playground (If I Ran The Zoo) there with both wet and dry play areas.
> 
> Vacationing with a baby is different, but it can still be fun. I always joked that the boys were probably thinking, "We can do this for a few days. New sights, new sounds, lots of colors and movement. Mommy & Daddy are here, so it must be okay."
> 
> My boys loved the baby swap areas when they were really babies. A nice room to crawl or toddle around in with Mommy and/or Daddy... what's not to love? But, like I said before, once they get old enough to want some entertainment, the baby swap didn't work for us anymore.


 
So, at Universal and Islands of Adventure thereis a "Parent Swap" area?  Like a little room?  Do they have that at Disney too?  I was just under the impression we would hang out by the exit until the other one was done.

I will admit...We are mostly going on this trip for DH and I...we don't have any character meals planned, as we know DS will still be too young to really get it all.  I know he will enjoy himself, but as mentioned, he would enjoy himself in our back yard!     I have scoured the Disney PassPorter and found there are actually quite a few rides that DS will be able to do - all the shows, along with the tamer rides.  DH and I will do the swap on the bigger rides.  If the rides at Universal and Islands of Adventure don't have many tame ones that we can do as a family--maybe it would be best to wait a few years.  Which makes me SAD, but at least I have lots of time to research!  

I think maybe I'll research a bit on the rides to make a judgement call.  We are okay with doing the swap on some, but also want a nice chunk of family-type rides.

Thank you so much for your information!


----------



## RVGal

Motherfletcher said:


> MAY DAY! MAY DAY!



I just realized that Fletch was calling for help this morning.  

  Somebody throw that man a life preserver!


----------



## RVGal

Okay, I started a US/IOA character list thread.  I'm going to start digging through pictures, but I know BARB, hello if you're listening, has a ton.  Please add anything you can: 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1811863


----------



## brookelizabeth

RVGal said:


> Okay, I started a US/IOA character list thread. I'm going to start digging through pictures, but I know BARB, hello if you're listening, has a ton. Please add anything you can:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1811863http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1811863http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1811863


 
This is a great idea.  Hopefully someday I will have a few to add!


----------



## macraven

homies, i heard from jodie again.

she is having a ball.  today is her birthday 

she was walking over to NBA city for the special happy hour of 2 for 1.

she laughed on what fletcher posted about her.


i got disconnected from her when she was in the elevator but did hook back up with her until the dj at the pool area was too loud.

she sends her love and thank yous to everyone here.

she misses us......i added that but you know she will say that when she comes back.

she leaves on saturday for her 7 day disney cruise.


----------



## macraven

oh snap tricia, i didn't add pictures to your thread, just statements on the characters and where to find them.

i haven't finished it yet.
i have to check my journal.

i know there are many by IFF and ET area, MIB also

shrek and donkey ,  so many to name...


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick fly by...

Been busy running errands today and other things to get done.

More issues with Chrissy at school lately. Hopefully the issues are resolved now.

Mac- I sent you 2 PM's today.

Jodie- Happy birthday to her and glad she is having a great time!!
   

Tricia- thanks for the character list thread! I'm really going to have to look into all that, with the characters.

Hi to all  


AI:My thoughts- I was sad Brooke White got booted off last night. Matthew and I really liked her  Jason should have been booted off, he didn't sing very well this week, tho I do like Jason too.
As of Neil Diamond, he looked fine last night, considering how old he is (not sure how old he is). Also, I didn't realize with some of his older songs, how sexy they are. I know "September Morn" pretty well, but the other love songs I never paid much attention to before until this week  Just my thoughts.



Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


Congrats on the 3000 Tricia!


----------



## macraven

rose, i'll answer them when everyone leaves the room here.

i like my privacy when talking about you know what.... 



good to see you here.

i just finished reading the pm's.
i will get back to you later tonight hopefully.


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> rose, i'll answer them when everyone leaves the room here.
> 
> i like my privacy when talking about you know what....
> 
> 
> 
> good to see you here.
> 
> i just finished reading the pm's.
> i will get back to you later tonight hopefully.






meaning when everyone in my four walls leaves the room.
i can handle the cats in the room at home with me when i type,
rest of the family, oh no...........  too many interuptions.


----------



## keishashadow

scotlass - so sorry to hear 

tricia - you're chock full of poopy  now, congrats on the milestone post 

before i launch in may day origins....

*PENS - SHOOT THE DARN PUCK...HIT SOMEBODY *

When my illustrious ancestors where booted outta the motherland , they took refuge in these United States and did their level best to assimilate...at least on the surface.  They did cling to many of their ethnic customs, one of which is May Day to celebrate what would've been the 1st day of summer according to their calendars.

Both the Druids & Ancient Romans celebrated it, by the Middle Ages the dancing 'round the maypole was practiced despite the puritans displeasure

Soviets celebrated May Day back in the 1800s too, they combined it with celebration of those who died in WWII.

The US labor movement embraced it back in the late 1800s-famous violent/deadly strikes after unarmed workers killed by Pinkerton guards (chicago Haymarket-bet mac knows all about it ), turning point in rise of US labour unions

now considered an international worker's right day, in celebration of quest for an 8 hour day


----------



## macraven

well, i wasn't personally present at that time but am aware of it.... 


from reading about it.


where i grew up, May day was a big one.
when we were children, we would make paper baskets and put them on someone's doorstep.  we would ring the bell and run as you are not supposd to let the recipient know who is giving the gift of flowers.

at school, we did a presentation for the families of the may day dance weaving around the pole.


come to chi town and no one up here knows about may day........


----------



## Metro West

Tricia...big 3,000...   

Evening all...just stopping by before bed. Hope you all have a great evening!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> well, i wasn't personally present at that time but am aware of it....
> 
> 
> from reading about it.
> 
> 
> where i grew up, May day was a big one.
> when we were children, we would make paper baskets and put them on someone's doorstep. we would ring the bell and run as you are not supposd to let the recipient know who is giving the gift of flowers.
> 
> at school, we did a presentation for the families of the may day dance weaving around the pole.
> 
> 
> come to chi town and no one up here knows about may day........


 
you r a riot 

hmmph, they should teach local history to the youngins, even in chi-town ; those who forget their history are indeed doomed....doomed i tell you you...bwa-ha-ha

time for a snacky poo


----------



## Metro West

Well...it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Good night all!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Hello All!!  Another late night...helping Grandma move in to her new apt.  And yes, I kno, TR, TR, TR.  Hopefully I'll do something on it this weekend  

Hope everyone has a great night.  I'm sure I'll be heading to bed soon unless my head hits the pillow on the couch first!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Well, DH made it back.  Complete with every In and Out Burger product known to mankind!   I was just thinking we needed an In and Out Burger ashtray (no, we don't smoke), golf balls (okay, they golf), key chains, hats, pencils, Christmas ornaments, miniature shake containers, etc.  I can just see the employee when he bought all this thinking "Guess it's true - there IS one born every minute!   If you can't tell, DH is a big fan!
> 
> I kind of agree on taking a real little one to Universal (or Disney for that matter).  They can have a good time there, but they also can have a good time in your back yard, so you're really not doing it for them.  The Barney play area, Fievel's, Woody Woodpecker-land, etc., will all be places they can have fun, but really won't be any more exciting for them than your local park (or to you).  You can parent swap, but that's not much fun riding alone.  Best case would be to have someone else along to take turns parent swapping with so you're not always the single rider.
> 
> I would think at 1 they could do the Seuss rides (another fun play area), am I wrong on that?  Thought I saw some real little kids on those, but my kids are too big - all kids look little to me these days!
> 
> Happy May all!




this is what the website has for littles:







All the fun is located in a unique KidZone, especially created for younger kids. Designed to maximize the fun for your younger children, and make it easy for parents to get involved in the action and play along too! 



Follow the footsteps of that mischievous monkey Curious George® in this colorful play area with water-based fun, as well as a dry area with thousands of soft sponge balls. 



Meet Barney® and his friends Baby Bop™ and BJ® in a live sing-along, clap-along stage show. Then afterwards, have fun in Barney’s interactive playground. It’s Super-Dee-Duper™!

Get a mouse-eye view of the world in this one-of-a-kind outdoor playground featuring a 1,000-gallon cowboy hat, a 30-foot spider web to climb, and a twisting, turning 200-foot water slide.

We have a roller coaster for your young kids too! Climb into your crate and take a fun-filled ride through Woody Woodpecker’s own nut factory on this family-style coaster. It’s the nuttiest ride you’ve ever seen!

Get up-close and personal with all of your favorite characters!

From the moment you step inside Universal Studios Florida, and perhaps even before, you’ll have the chance to interact and take pictures with some of your favorite characters – Shrek® and Donkey, Nickelodeon’s SpongeBob SquarePants™ and Rugrats™, Alex the lion from Madagascar, and more!





The Simpsons RideTM
Shrek 4-DTM
Revenge of the MummySM
MEN IN BLACKTM Alien AttackTM
Terminator 2®:3-D
E.T. Adventure®
Jimmy Neutron's Nicktoon BlastTM
JAWS®
DisasterSM
Animal Actors On Location!SM
FEAR FACTOR LIVE
TWISTER...Ride It Out®
Live Shows
Woody Woodpecker's Kidzone®
View All







i love the cat in the hat land.
i ride blue fish red fish a lot!

and all the rides they have over in that area.
guess i'm just a big kid that goes there without my kids...



RVGal said:


> *cough*  postnumber3000  *cough*




soon you'll be running with the big doggies.

congrats on the big 3-0-0-0



blueeyesrnc said:


> Thanks so much, and thanks to all for wishing me well. I feel much better now. I was so sick I couldn't take my DD9 to school. Had to bother my poor Mom. Thank God for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything for a fellow Wildbuncher...This is a great place. I knew they would be more than happy to help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mac. You are so kind. Please don't count me MIA. If I don't drop by for a while, it's because I've been working 60+ hours a week. I just don't have the time to post as often as I would like. Being a single mom and working all these hours is pretty tough. Never enough time. Never enough time...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved your pics. Too, cute. My two cents votes for Epcot. Mission Space and Soarin are two good reasons, but the food, man, the food is reason enough...Corral Reef, Le Cellier, Rose and Crown, Le Chefs de France, Tutto Italia, Bisto de Paris, Restaurant Marrakesh, and so many more.
> 
> :




blue eyes, i count noses every once in awhile and yours had been missing.
i should have sent you a pm to see how you were.
but, many of us here wondered where you were.

sorry you have been sick.  good thing for mom being able to help out.
hope you get your strength back soon.

it's hard for working moms.



scotlass said:


> Evening Youse......
> 
> Ive not been around(or got pictures done yet   )***  my crappy week turned into a  crappy two weeks.
> 
> long story short,my friend has been diagnosed with terminal Cancer and we thought we were going to lose her.....but she's a Scot and we dont give in easy so she is fighting back.She is out of hospital and back home (she stays in London but took ill on a trip up here) with her family.
> 
> Love ye Mo.
> 
> I will hopefully get some gid photies of ma bit for youse yins soon.
> 
> Hope youse are all well.x
> 
> Vicks.




i have missed youse so much.
don't worry about the pics, your friend needed you and that is more important to be with her.  

prayers for your friend and for youse.
she will do fine.
she's a scot....she will beat this.

youse take cares of youseself.
we are here for you when youse needs us.
homie, we care what happens to our friends here.....
 



RVGal said:


> OMG!  I just got the funniest thing in the mail.
> 
> THANKS BARB!
> 
> Now I can display my Poop Lady status for the whole world to see...




happy it finally arrived.
do you know how hard it is to keep a secret like that from you???


woo hoo.......brab struck gold when she found it



brookelizabeth said:


> Thanks mac - shoes are off.  Socks too for that matter.  No worries, I showered this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, at Universal and Islands of Adventure thereis a "Parent Swap" area?  Like a little room?  Do they have that at Disney too?  I was just under the impression we would hang out by the exit until the other one was done.
> 
> I will admit...We are mostly going on this trip for DH and I...we don't have any character meals planned, as we know DS will still be too young to really get it all.  I know he will enjoy himself, but as mentioned, he would enjoy himself in our back yard!     I have scoured the Disney PassPorter and found there are actually quite a few rides that DS will be able to do - all the shows, along with the tamer rides.  DH and I will do the swap on the bigger rides.  If the rides at Universal and Islands of Adventure don't have many tame ones that we can do as a family--maybe it would be best to wait a few years.  Which makes me SAD, but at least I have lots of time to research!
> 
> I think maybe I'll research a bit on the rides to make a judgement call.  We are okay with doing the swap on some, but also want a nice chunk of family-type rides.
> 
> Thank you so much for your information!



the baby swap rooms are fabulous.  the one for MIB over looks the landing area.
both parents can take turns on the ride without having to exit the rides and then stand in line again.

it is a good set up.

i'm still trying to find the thread that phamton put together a year back on littles at the park.

i listed some things above that is from the UO site.


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. somewhat busy day at work. tired. oh so tired. Decied that we will be going to Epcot. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I read somewhere that there is a walkway connecting Epcot and DHS?? If so, would be perfect to get a ride on TOT, RRC and the new ride. Now off to watch AVPR for some strange reason.


----------



## ky07

Just stopping to say good night homies and sleep tight and have a lovely night


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> evening all. somewhat busy day at work. tired. oh so tired. Decied that we will be going to Epcot. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I read somewhere that there is a walkway connecting Epcot and DHS?? If so, would be perfect to get a ride on TOT, RRC and the new ride. Now off to watch AVPR for some strange reason.



yes, you can walk to the other park but it is too long for me.
i take the boat or bus to get between the parks of mgm/hollywood now to epcot and vice versa


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening homies ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> evening all. somewhat busy day at work. tired. oh so tired. Decied that we will be going to Epcot. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I read somewhere that there is a walkway connecting Epcot and DHS?? If so, would be perfect to get a ride on TOT, RRC and the new ride. Now off to watch AVPR for some strange reason.



As Mac said, it is a bit of a walk ... 

A closer walk would be from Epcot to the Boardwalk 

This map will give you a better idea of the layout


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> yes, you can walk to the other park but it is too long for me.
> i take the boat or bus to get between the parks of mgm/hollywood now to epcot and vice versa



Now if only the parkhopper was cheaper. lol I think we'll stick to epcot and make a day of it there.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I think we'll stick to epcot and make a day of it there.



Good plan  

... I think you'll just miss the start of the Food and Wine Festival though


----------



## macraven

i'll be back, i need to read some of my emails.
still trying to ketchup from when i was out of town.


----------



## macraven

i just read this in one of my emails.

if any of you are planning on a cruise after may 28th, be prepared for extra charges per day per person now.

brab, i think you will get hit with this.


Updates:
What's New and Changed

Here are a few items of relevant news: 

Many cruise lines have recently implemented fuel surcharges and Disney Cruise Line is the latest to follow suit. The surcharge, applied to new bookings made after May 28, 2008, is $8 per person, per day for the first two guests in a stateroom and $3 per person, per day for all other guests. (So a family of four in one stateroom would pay $22 per day.) Additionally, the surcharge will be capped at $112 each for the first and second Guest and $42 each for each remaining Guest, though this would only affect itineraries longer than 14 nights.


----------



## macraven

did you see that???



my hula no neck chubby smilie bald girl just transformed to something else swaying in the wind.



woo hoo, tanks tag fairy.....

can you dip the other homies here with that red paint again....

they want to be true redheads with the rest of us.


thank you again oh holy one..........


----------



## brookelizabeth

macraven said:


> did you see that???
> 
> 
> 
> my hula no neck chubby smilie girl just transformed to something else.
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo, tanks tag fairy.....
> 
> can you dip the other homies here with that red paint again....
> 
> they want to be true redheads with the rest of us.
> 
> 
> thank you again oh holy one..........


 
I was just about to say, "Mac!  You have an upgraded Hula Girl!"   

And thank you again for the info and attempting to hunt down the thread!  I am not yet a Red Head, but a big fan of them!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i'll be back, i need to read some of my emails.
> still trying to ketchup from when i was out of town.



Good thing I didn't send you any emails


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Good thing I didn't send you any emails



     


i'm trying to see if the others that wanted to go red was granted their wish.


bbl


----------



## t-and-a

Hey Homies! 
*Mac*, I love your Hula Girl!!!! I haven't been around here much lately. I've been dieting and started walking in the evenings. I've got to get some weight off before our vacation! 
*Tricia*, are you gonna put it on your van? Won't that be funny!!!! I'd love to see it!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> did you see that???
> 
> my hula no neck chubby smilie bald girl just transformed to something else swaying in the wind.



CONGRATS!!!!  She's a beauty


----------



## macraven

my hula girl is a red head............what a nice touch tag fairy


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> time for a snacky poo




You snack on poo?  Guess that's one way to dispose of it.  Let me guess - peanut clusters?




Metro West said:


> Well...it's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night all!




Night, Todd.  Sleep well, and happy dreams to you.




dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Hello All!!  Another late night...helping Grandma move in to her new apt.  And yes, I kno, TR, TR, TR.  Hopefully I'll do something on it this weekend
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night.  I'm sure I'll be heading to bed soon unless my head hits the pillow on the couch first!




Your Grandma must love you!  Sweet of you to help her.  Go to bed already.  YAAAAAAWN....  I'm so ready for bed myself, and yet here I am typing.




ky07 said:


> Just stopping to say good night homies and sleep tight and have a lovely night




Night, Lawrence.  Hope the family mouths are okay.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening homies ...




Evening, Bonny!  Goodnight!  Was May Day green or white in the Great White North?





macraven said:


> did you see that???
> my hula no neck chubby smilie bald girl just transformed to something else swaying in the wind.
> 
> woo hoo, tanks tag fairy.....
> 
> can you dip the other homies here with that red paint again....
> 
> they want to be true redheads with the rest of us.
> 
> thank you again oh holy one..........




Beauteeful!  The Tag Fairy loves you.  Then again, who doesn't?  

Taminator


----------



## macraven

another name for the homie.


taminator        so kewl.......


sweet sleep all
got to hit the hay, going to work in the morning.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well gang ... off to bed for me

G'night ... sweet dreams all


----------



## RAPstar

Wow! Mac forgot to lock up. Guess I have to do it tonite. Animals inside, doors locked. Key in the fake stone I tossed into the pool to make things interesting. Nite all!!


----------



## fan of the TTA

Tinker-tude said:


> You snack on poo?  Guess that's one way to dispose of it.  Let me guess - peanut clusters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night, Todd.  Sleep well, and happy dreams to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Grandma must love you!  Sweet of you to help her.  Go to bed already.  YAAAAAAWN....  I'm so ready for bed myself, and yet here I am typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night, Lawrence.  Hope the family mouths are okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening, Bonny!  Goodnight!  Was May Day green or white in the Great White North?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauteeful!  The Tag Fairy loves you.  Then again, who doesn't?
> 
> Taminator





iww....snacking on pooh?.

no thanks!.

anyway...hey all. .


----------



## fan of the TTA

going to unsubscribe from this thread.  tooo big!

i'll talk with you guys, well the ones i want to in private message.

TTA


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Friday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

RVGal said:


> I just realized that Fletch was calling for help this morning.
> 
> Somebody throw that man a life preserver!



I knew you'd get it Trish! 

*Good Friday Morning!*


----------



## Motherfletcher

Hey Todd I got an email that answers your prayers:

 The Simpsons Ride 
Premier & Preferred Annual Passholder Preview
May 9-11, 2008  8:00am - 9:00am

You're invited to get your first look at the hilarious new 
The Simpsons Ride at Universal Studios Florida®! Just show your Premier or Preferred Annual Pass for early park admission to Universal Studios, and be one of the first to enjoy The Simpsons Ride!

Visit UNIVERSALORLANDO.COM/ANNUALPASS for more information about the preview.


----------



## ky07

Good Morning Homies


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Wow! Mac forgot to lock up. Guess I have to do it tonite. Animals inside, doors locked. Key in the fake stone I tossed into the pool to make things interesting. Nite all!!




i'm so lucky to have you....... 
i adore the fake stone hidden key rock you bought.
now it's at the bottom of the pool so i guess you'll be wet soon.




fan of the TTA said:


> going to unsubscribe from this thread.  tooo big!
> 
> i'll talk with you guys, well the ones i want to in private message.
> 
> TTA




see ya'
morning  




morning homies!


----------



## macraven

st L....
how is our son doing now?

did he swell much from the teeth being pulled?

still thinking and praying for him.





got up early, going to work again.

it is gonna pour rain here soon.  will be a great day to stay inside.
the skool that is....




morning todd
morning fletcher
morning to anyone i missed


haven't had my cup of coffee yet...............everything is kind of blurry until then


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> st L....
> how is our son doing now?
> 
> did he swell much from the teeth being pulled?
> 
> still thinking and praying for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got up early, going to work again.
> 
> it is gonna pour rain here soon.  will be a great day to stay inside.
> the skool that is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morning todd
> morning fletcher
> morning to anyone i missed
> 
> 
> haven't had my cup of coffee yet...............everything is kind of blurry until then



*He seems to be doing good cause he says his jaw is really not hurting anymore and he only had to use his pain meds once and now he says he is ready to start trying solid food agian but I tell him to slow down and wait another day or so cause it may still be too early for that.
Thanks for asking Mac and the rest of you homies for asking  *


----------



## macraven

tell him to eat soft foods like mac and cheese, mashed potatoes, applesauce, milkshakes for a few more days.

if he eats any food that requires chewing, it could get lodged in the area where the teeth were pulled.

i had all 4 of mine cut out years ago and was stupid.
i had what i wanted and didn't listen to the doctor.
i paid the price later when i got an infection.


that is good he is recovering so quickly.


----------



## Metro West

Motherfletcher said:


> Hey Todd I got an email that answers your prayers:
> 
> The Simpsons Ride
> Premier & Preferred Annual Passholder Preview
> May 9-11, 2008  8:00am - 9:00am
> 
> You're invited to get your first look at the hilarious new
> The Simpsons Ride at Universal Studios Florida®! Just show your Premier or Preferred Annual Pass for early park admission to Universal Studios, and be one of the first to enjoy The Simpsons Ride!
> 
> Visit UNIVERSALORLANDO.COM/ANNUALPASS for more information about the preview.


Thanks Fletch...I saw that on the website. I'm glad they aren't making you show that "postcard" which I probably won't get.


----------



## marciemi

Morning all - it's a beautiful day in the neighborhood - NOT!  Guess after all the snow, it's finally time for those April showers you've all been talking about - in May!  Forecast for today and the rest of the weekend - rain!  Forecast (pastcast!?) for Eric's soccer game last night - pouring rain.  Not fun.  

Especially since his team won their division last year so got moved up into the higher division.  So for their first game last night got to play the winners of the higher division, who (joy!) are the only team we get to play twice.  I don't know the score, since I was huddling under my blanket and raincoat, but let's just say I know we didn't get any goals and the other team had at least numbers in the teens, if not twenties!   Not a great way to kick off the season.  The team wasn't being overly phisical or aggressive or obnoxious, which was nice, but I think once you hit 10-0 or so, the coach should really tell the kids to step back.  13 year olds can understand that (I know it's hard with 8 year olds).  Put your offensive players on defense, etc.  Frustrating overall.

No work today though so it's a good day!   If there's a break in the rain, I'll try to do some garage saling! I'll try to stop in as I get a chance throughout the day!  Have a great Friday all!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> tell him to eat soft foods like mac and cheese, mashed potatoes, applesauce, milkshakes for a few more days.
> 
> if he eats any food that requires chewing, it could get lodged in the area where the teeth were pulled.
> 
> i had all 4 of mine cut out years ago and was stupid.
> i had what i wanted and didn't listen to the doctor.
> i paid the price later when i got an infection.
> 
> 
> that is good he is recovering so quickly.



Yeah I yelled at him last night cause he grabed a chicken nugget from Dw and began eating it and he said dad its not hurting anymore and I told him its not that the food could get up there and get infected .
Told him he was 16 and quit acting like a 2 year old


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> did you see that???
> 
> 
> 
> my hula no neck chubby smilie bald girl just transformed to something else swaying in the wind.



Woo HOO!  I like the new hula girl much, much better!  Nobody will question if she is a dancing mop...  



t-and-a said:


> *Tricia*, are you gonna put it on your van? Won't that be funny!!!! I'd love to see it!



I am and I'll post a pic.  I have to wait a little bit for pollen season to pass.  If you don't know what it is like around here, everything that is outside (including vehicles) gets a lovely greenish-yellow coating of pollen during the spring growing season.  We stay in the "unhealthy" range for weeks.   



Tinker-tude said:


> Taminator



I love "Taminator".  I think I'll stick with that one...  



RAPstar said:


> Wow! Mac forgot to lock up. Guess I have to do it tonite. Animals inside, doors locked. Key in the fake stone I tossed into the pool to make things interesting. Nite all!!



Thanks for making me fish the floating rock out of the pool.    



Motherfletcher said:


> I knew you'd get it Trish!



I started to post "He's going down!  He's going down!"... but with this crowd, I thought I'd better not.


----------



## Motherfletcher

RVGal said:


> I started to post "He's going down!  He's going down!"... but with this crowd, I thought I'd better not.


   I really did laugh out loud too.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Metro West said:


> Thanks Fletch...I saw that on the website. I'm glad they aren't making you show that "postcard" which I probably won't get.



Are you going Friday?  Let me know what the trinkit is and I'll consider a 450 mile round trip on Saturday.


----------



## t-and-a

*Mornin' Homies!*
Happy Friday to all! 
*Tricia*, the pollen is terrible around here too! Last month when we went to a track meet out of town, the air looked hazy because there was so much pollen in the air, you could see it coming out of the trees! It's not quite that bad now, but it's still bad.
*Marcie*, it's raining here today too. But the rain may wash some of this pollen away. 
*Taminator*, now that's a cool nickname! 
*Todd*, I'm glad you're gonna get a short wait on the Simpsons!
*Lawrence*, sometimes teenagers have jello for brains! I hope it all goes well for him. (and you too!)
Everybody else...you know I luvs ya!  

We're down to less than 50 days.......


----------



## ky07

t-and-a said:


> *Mornin' Homies!*
> Happy Friday to all!
> *Tricia*, the pollen is terrible around here too! Last month when we went to a track meet out of town, the air looked hazy because there was so much pollen in the air, you could see it coming out of the trees! It's not quite that bad now, but it's still bad.
> *Marcie*, it's raining here today too. But the rain may wash some of this pollen away.
> *Taminator*, now that's a cool nickname!
> *Todd*, I'm glad you're gonna get a short wait on the Simpsons!
> *Lawrence*, sometimes teenagers have jello for brains! I hope it all goes well for him. (and you too!)
> Everybody else...you know I luvs ya!
> 
> We're down to less than 50 days.......



Oh it will he is just hard headed and just keep an eye on him and just think my other ds will be 13 in feb which means another teenager


----------



## ky07

My goodness I hate spring time colds 
Chest cold mixed with sore throat and can deal with chest cold but sore throat


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> *cough*  postnumber3000  *cough*



I believe THAT calls for celebration!!!!  *CONGRATS!!!!*















macraven said:


> i just read this in one of my emails.
> 
> if any of you are planning on a cruise after may 28th, be prepared for extra charges per day per person now.
> 
> brab, i think you will get hit with this.
> 
> Updates:
> What's New and Changed
> 
> Here are a few items of relevant news:
> 
> Many cruise lines have recently implemented fuel surcharges and Disney Cruise Line is the latest to follow suit. *The surcharge, applied to new bookings made after May 28, 2008,* is $8 per person, per day for the first two guests in a stateroom and $3 per person, per day for all other guests. (So a family of four in one stateroom would pay $22 per day.) Additionally, the surcharge will be capped at $112 each for the first and second Guest and $42 each for each remaining Guest, though this would only affect itineraries longer than 14 nights.



Thanks for thinkin' of me mac....but does not apply to us   ...we're PIF!!!  (paid in full) 



macraven said:


> did you see that???
> 
> my hula no neck chubby smilie bald girl just transformed to something else swaying in the wind



i noticed it right away.... LUV it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







fan of the TTA said:


> going to unsubscribe from this thread.  tooo big!
> 
> i'll talk with you guys, well the ones i want to in private message.
> 
> TTA







Motherfletcher said:


> Hey Todd I got an email that answers your prayers:
> 
> The Simpsons Ride
> Premier & Preferred Annual Passholder Preview
> May 9-11, 2008  8:00am - 9:00am
> 
> You're invited to get your first look at the hilarious new
> The Simpsons Ride at Universal Studios Florida®! Just show your Premier or Preferred Annual Pass for early park admission to Universal Studios, and be one of the first to enjoy The Simpsons Ride!
> 
> Visit UNIVERSALORLANDO.COM/ANNUALPASS for more information about the preview.



= no day off from work to ride!!!      Sorry I can't join ya...  


btw Tricia.....told ya if I ever found it....   ...and you are very welcome!    Looking forward to pic!!  (we got that pollen crap too....altho, after the monsoon earlier this week, is all gone now  )

Hi to Lawrence, Bonny, Robert, Tammy, Tamie, and heck.....we got so many living here now, I can't keep up!    So...if you live here  ...hi to you!!!  Have a great Friday!!!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> I believe THAT calls for celebration!!!!  *CONGRATS!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for thinkin' of me mac....but does not apply to us   ...we're PIF!!!  (paid in full)
> 
> 
> 
> i noticed it right away.... LUV it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = no day off from work to ride!!!      Sorry I can't join ya...
> 
> 
> btw Tricia.....told ya if I ever found it....   ...and you are very welcome!    Looking forward to pic!!  (we got that pollen crap too....altho, after the monsoon earlier this week, is all gone now  )
> 
> Hi to Lawrence, Bonny, Robert, Tammy, Tamie, and heck.....we got so many living here now, I can't keep up!    So...if you live here  ...hi to you!!!  Have a great Friday!!!



Hi Barb


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

macraven said:


> my hula girl is a red head............what a nice touch tag fairy



That is awesome!!  You'll have to tell the rest of us how you get so lucky with the Tag Fairy...oh wait, was that a bad choice of words??? 



ky07 said:


> My goodness I hate spring time colds
> Chest cold mixed with sore throat and can deal with chest cold but sore throat



Awww, if it's not one thing it's another, huh??  That stinks, hopefully the weather starts getting better so you can feel better too!!   



RVGal said:


> I am and I'll post a pic.  I have to wait a little bit for pollen season to pass.  If you don't know what it is like around here, everything that is outside (including vehicles) gets a lovely greenish-yellow coating of pollen during the spring growing season.  We stay in the "unhealthy" range for weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I love "Taminator".  I think I'll stick with that one...
> 
> 
> 
> I started to post "He's going down!  He's going down!"... but with this crowd, I thought I'd better not.



   


I hear you about pollen season!  My kids in school have been have terrible allergy attacks in class!!

Taminator is an awesome nickname!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Oh yeah, and good morning to all!!  It's F-R-I-D-A-Y


----------



## ky07

Post 2000


----------



## keishashadow

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Hello All!! Another late night...helping Grandma move in to her new apt. And yes, I kno, TR, TR, TR. Hopefully I'll do something on it this weekend
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night. I'm sure I'll be heading to bed soon unless my head hits the pillow on the couch first!


least somebody's thinking about doing  TR 
good girl to help grammie 
luv the ticker, just noticed it



RAPstar said:


> evening all. somewhat busy day at work. tired. oh so tired. Decied that we will be going to Epcot. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I read somewhere that there is a walkway connecting Epcot and DHS?? If so, would be perfect to get a ride on TOT, RRC and the new ride. Now off to watch AVPR for some strange reason.


the walkway between the 2 parks is littered with the bodies of fallen travelers jk, it's long, very long, longer than a sane person would walk after tromping in the parks all day...although we do walk from BC & from BW too if we've just missed the boat.



macraven said:


> did you see that???
> 
> 
> 
> my hula no neck chubby smilie bald girl just transformed to something else swaying in the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo, tanks tag fairy.....
> 
> can you dip the other homies here with that red paint again....
> 
> they want to be true redheads with the rest of us.
> 
> 
> thank you again oh holy one..........


 
 hula girl got "back"



ky07 said:


> Yeah I yelled at him last night cause he grabed a chicken nugget from Dw and began eating it and he said dad its not hurting anymore and I told him its not that the food could get up there and get infected .
> Told him he was 16 and quit acting like a 2 year old


 
least he's feeling better...how r u going to keep a teenage boy from eating...at least double their weight in any given day. 

taminator - ROTF

i got the email too, got exicited for a bright & shining moment thought about sneaking down, until i remembered my bank account balance 

have a swell day, i've got to disconnect a stove & haul it out to curb with DH


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> Told him he was 16 and quit acting like a 2 year old


Just tell him to act his age...not his shoe size.


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> Post 2000



CONGRATS TO YOU ALSO LAWRENCE!!!

HERE'S TWO FOR YOU!!!








​


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Just tell him to act his age...not his shoe size.



Tell him that all the time and DW gets mad


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> Post 2000


----------



## RVGal

ky07 said:


> Post 2000


----------



## Tinker-tude

Morning everyone!  No sleep last night, so I'm going to squeeze a nap in after this.




t-and-a said:


> *
> Taminator, now that's a cool nickname!
> *


*



RVGal said:



I love "Taminator".  I think I'll stick with that one...  

Click to expand...





macraven said:



			another name for the homie.


taminator        so kewl.......
		
Click to expand...


I believe this makes it official.  
I AM THE TAMINATOR.



ky07 said:



My goodness I hate spring time colds 
Chest cold mixed with sore throat and can deal with chest cold but sore throat  

Click to expand...



Sorry you're feeling under the weather.   There's an herbal tea called Throat Coat.  If you can find it, it's wonderful for sore throats.  Or blueberry or raspberry are very good for throats.




dolPhinlovEr83 said:



			That is awesome!!  You'll have to tell the rest of us how you get so lucky with the Tag Fairy...oh wait, was that a bad choice of words???

Click to expand...


   






			Taminator is an awesome nickname!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, I believe it's a keeper!



ky07 said:



  Post 2000   

Click to expand...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!            


Marcie, sorry the game was so awful.  I'll drink something warm for you.

Tricia, my burgundy minivan has a lovely green coat, too.  We can't figure out if Jared has a cold, allergies, or both.  Nothing is clearing him up.


Gonna try to catch some zzzzz now.  Three hours a night just doesn't cut it!


Taminator*


----------



## LeslieR

Metro West said:


> Just tell him to act his age...not his shoe size.


Just lurking here but thought i'd mention this...If I told my son to act his age, not his shoe size it wouldn't do much good. He's 13 and wears a size 13 soon to be size 14!!!


----------



## outlander

Just wanted to stop in and say  HI to all the homies and drop off some cookies


----------



## roseprincess

outlander said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say  HI to all the homies and drop off some cookies


Thanks for the cookies!!


----------



## roseprincess

LeslieR said:


> Just lurking here but thought i'd mention this...If I told my son to act his age, not his shoe size it wouldn't do much good. He's 13 and wears a size 13 soon to be size 14!!!


Welcome, LeslieR!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all- 
quick fly by...

Mac- I show you didint' read the the 2 PM's from yest on my confirmation Pm thing. I also Pm'd you again, when you have a chance to read them. thanks!
Also, congrats on hte new Hula Girl!  

Tricia- Congrats  on 3000 posts!    

St. L- congrats on 2000 posts!   

Hi to all!


----------



## RVGal

outlander said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say  HI to all the homies and drop off some cookies




Ooooo... YUMMY!



LeslieR said:


> Just lurking here but thought i'd mention this...If I told my son to act his age, not his shoe size it wouldn't do much good. He's 13 and wears a size 13 soon to be size 14!!!



Hi Leslie!     Feel free to jump in anytime.



roseprincess said:


> Tricia- Congrats  on 3000 posts!



Hi Rose... and Thanks!


----------



## ky07

Thanks Barb , Todd , Rose and the rest of the homies couldn't have done it with out all of you and thanks for just putting up with me


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ...

Just a quick post to say hope you all are all having a great Friday!


----------



## roseprincess

I had to pick up Chrissy at school early this afternoon. She vomitted at school at lunch time. She is feeling sick. I guess the stomach virus is going around again at school


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Outlander, I think we're going to need more cookies.  Apparently, Tricia only left crumbs, and I licked those crumbs off of the plate!!


----------



## macraven

LeslieR said:


> Just lurking here but thought i'd mention this...If I told my son to act his age, not his shoe size it wouldn't do much good. He's 13 and wears a size 13 soon to be size 14!!!




   

*LeslieR*...........latest and newest homie to drop by.

and she has a kid with big feet.
i find that wonderful...

leslieR, pull up a chair and stick around.

i just got home from work about 35 minutes ago and checking in to see what's up here.








outlander said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say  HI to all the homies and drop off some cookies





*outlander*........   

welcome also to our home.


you will get to sit at the head of the table if you keep bringing those delicious cookies over her.

i nominate outlander to be the homie baker here.
i would take the job but i keep confusing and mixing up salt with sugar.
they look alike to me....


----------



## ky07

Just popping by to say hi and may be back on later but don't know some strong storms are coming thru so it might get a little messy soon.


----------



## Metro West

LOVE the hula girl Mac!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Since the cookies are all gone ... thought I would bring these by for snacking on  

... later homies ...


----------



## blueeyesrnc

keishashadow said:


> scotlass - so sorry to hear
> 
> tricia - you're chock full of poopy  now, congrats on the milestone post
> 
> before i launch in may day origins....
> 
> *PENS - SHOOT THE DARN PUCK...HIT SOMEBODY *
> 
> When my illustrious ancestors where booted outta the motherland , they took refuge in these United States and did their level best to assimilate...at least on the surface.  They did cling to many of their ethnic customs, one of which is May Day to celebrate what would've been the 1st day of summer according to their calendars.
> 
> Both the Druids & Ancient Romans celebrated it, by the Middle Ages the dancing 'round the maypole was practiced despite the puritans displeasure
> 
> Soviets celebrated May Day back in the 1800s too, they combined it with celebration of those who died in WWII.
> 
> The US labor movement embraced it back in the late 1800s-famous violent/deadly strikes after unarmed workers killed by Pinkerton guards (chicago Haymarket-bet mac knows all about it ), turning point in rise of US labour unions
> 
> now considered an international worker's right day, in celebration of quest for an 8 hour day



Thanks so much. I thought I knew a little about the tradition. Turns out, I hadn't a clue. Very interesting. Thanks, again. 



ky07 said:


> Post 2000



3000 posts, Congratulations!!! 


*Mac,* Love your new hula gal. By the way, what ever happened to those vacation pics???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Sharon G

The bags are packed, food in the cupboard for the kids. Called DS's girlfriend's mom to tell her Jim and I are going to be gone for the week, I think I'm ready to go!

Turning in soon, leaving for the airport at the ungodly hour of 4 am. 

all you redheads - stay outa my room!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening all!!!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Sharon G said:


> The bags are packed, food in the cupboard for the kids. Called DS's girlfriend's mom to tell her Jim and I are going to be gone for the week, I think I'm ready to go!
> 
> Turning in soon, leaving for the airport at the ungodly hour of 4 am.
> 
> all you redheads - stay outa my room!



Have a wonderful vacation!!!


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> Thanks Barb , Todd , Rose and the rest of the homies couldn't have done it with out all of you and thanks for just putting up with me


another shout out for ya! racking up the big numbers 



roseprincess said:


> I had to pick up Chrissy at school early this afternoon. She vomitted at school at lunch time. She is feeling sick. I guess the stomach virus is going around again at school


sorry to hear



Sharon G said:


> The bags are packed, food in the cupboard for the kids. Called DS's girlfriend's mom to tell her Jim and I are going to be gone for the week, I think I'm ready to go!
> 
> Turning in soon, leaving for the airport at the ungodly hour of 4 am.
> 
> all you redheads - stay outa my room!


wow, that is an early departure...can u even sleep the night before...i toss & turn like a little kid lol

have a wonderful trip  

don't worry about your room, it's under control did u leave beer in the fridge? 

i'm a zombie...

went from washing the wallpaper in kitchen to ripping it down, even my fingers hurt; i'll sleep good tonight


----------



## KStarfish82

Sharon - Have a wonderful trip!

Lawrence - Congrats on the 2000 posts!!


----------



## Metro West

Evening...just stopping by on my way to bed. 



Have a good night!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Sharon G said:


> The bags are packed, food in the cupboard for the kids. Called DS's girlfriend's mom to tell her Jim and I are going to be gone for the week, I think I'm ready to go!
> 
> Turning in soon, leaving for the airport at the ungodly hour of 4 am.
> 
> all you redheads - stay outa my room!



Have a great trip!!!



KStarfish82 said:


> Evening all!!!






Metro West said:


> Evening...just stopping by on my way to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night!


Hi Todd ....

Night Todd!!!


----------



## marciemi

Have a great trip Sharon!  Don't forget to write...I mean post!

Quick question for one of you experts before I go to bed.  I keep seeing YAGE on the community board - I get what it signifies, but what does it stand for?  Don't feel like asking over there!

Night all!


----------



## Tinker-tude

outlander said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say  HI to all the homies and drop off some cookies




Wow, those hit the spot!  Thanks for the yummies!




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon everyone ...
> 
> Just a quick post to say hope you all are all having a great Friday!




Hope you're having a great, restful weekend.  TGIF!




Sharon G said:


> The bags are packed, food in the cupboard for the kids. Called DS's girlfriend's mom to tell her Jim and I are going to be gone for the week, I think I'm ready to go!
> 
> Turning in soon, leaving for the airport at the ungodly hour of 4 am.
> 
> all you redheads - stay outa my room!




Yikes, that's when I'm getting my deepest sleep.   Have a great trip!




Metro West said:


> Evening...just stopping by on my way to bed.




Night, Todd.  Sweet dreams.

I finally got the kids to bed.  Jonathan(2) is NOT happy about it and is still crying angrily 30 minutes later.  His life is one long string of tantrums broken up with intermittant brief minutes of great happiness, singing and laughter.  He managed to sneak upstairs today without me noticing.  When it got too quiet, I went looking for him.  He was sitting in the sink, shivering and shaking with the water running.  He had put the only towel in that bathroom into the sink for a cushion to sit on, so the sink was half full of very cold water and he was soaked.  So I carried the cold, drenched boy downstairs and gave him a warm bath.

I just signed us up at the YMCA today.  Now if I can just stay motivated enough to use it myself and not just drop Jared off for swimming and Karate....

Taminator


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm so lucky to have you.......
> i adore the fake stone hidden key rock you bought.
> now it's at the bottom of the pool so i guess you'll be wet soon.



Naw. Anyone who needs in bad enough after you lock up will have to retrieve it.


----------



## RAPstar

RVGal said:


> Thanks for making me fish the floating rock out of the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> I started to post "He's going down!  He's going down!"... but with this crowd, I thought I'd better not.




Sorry taminator......but it did make things interesting, did it not?  I agree with the latter too, I'd prolly get banned with the many responses that flooded my head.  


keishashadow said:


> the walkway between the 2 parks is littered with the bodies of fallen travelers jk, it's long, very long, longer than a sane person would walk after tromping in the parks all day...although we do walk from BC & from BW too if we've just missed the boat.



so this walkway..........is it really long or something?  



bubba's mom said:


> CONGRATS TO YOU ALSO LAWRENCE!!!
> 
> HERE'S TWO FOR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



goodness, that's a lot of bananas



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Since the cookies are all gone ... thought I would bring these by for snacking on
> 
> ... later homies ...



You know what idea I had. Snackable air. It almost advertises itself (no calories, no fat, no trans fat). lol random thoughts just pop into my head.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> You know what idea I had. Snackable air. It almost advertises itself (no calories, no fat, no trans fat). lol random thoughts just pop into my head.




That's a great new way to sell scented candles.  You know, the ones that are SOOOO over powering you can taste them?  "Yes, I'll have the Vanilla Hazelnut Air Snack, please.  To go, in the collectable hurricane lamp."

Tamie


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Good Morning All!!  Guess everyone is still in bed from all the partying last night.  Hope y'all have a fabulous weekend...off to work for me in a bit!


----------



## RVGal

Sharon G said:


> The bags are packed, food in the cupboard for the kids. Called DS's girlfriend's mom to tell her Jim and I are going to be gone for the week, I think I'm ready to go!
> 
> Turning in soon, leaving for the airport at the ungodly hour of 4 am.
> 
> all you redheads - stay outa my room!



Is she gone?  PARTY IN SHARON'S ROOM!!!  



marciemi said:


> Quick question for one of you experts before I go to bed.  I keep seeing YAGE on the community board - I get what it signifies, but what does it stand for?  Don't feel like asking over there!



Yet Another Grand Exit... and there have been quite a few on the CB in the past 2 weeks.



Tinker-tude said:


> I finally got the kids to bed.  Jonathan(2) is NOT happy about it and is still crying angrily 30 minutes later.  His life is one long string of tantrums broken up with intermittant brief minutes of great happiness, singing and laughter.  He managed to sneak upstairs today without me noticing.  When it got too quiet, I went looking for him.  He was sitting in the sink, shivering and shaking with the water running.  He had put the only towel in that bathroom into the sink for a cushion to sit on, so the sink was half full of very cold water and he was soaked.  So I carried the cold, drenched boy downstairs and gave him a warm bath.
> 
> Taminator



Did you borrow my kid?  Daniel goes through those phases.  I've threatened here (more than once I think  ) to staple his pants to the deck and toss him some snacks from time to time.


----------



## RVGal

JANET!  Look what I just found...






An invisible nanner, just for you.  He can hide from the slashers and stompers out there.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Saturday!


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
still not feeling good but I am getting better for now
that is until the DW gets back with the new puppy and no matter how much I tell her a DS's how bad my allergies are with the one we have its falling on deaf ears but oh well what can you do


----------



## the Dark Marauder

My desktop computer seems to have died. It just won't start for some reason. I'm about to call Dell Tech support and be like" Help, please!"


----------



## macraven

save some cake for us homies.







have a great bd today.




now, i'm off to do errands.


----------



## bubba's mom

Sharon....Happy Relaxing!

Tricia!!!  LOVE the nanner....Janet is gonna love it too!!!

Lawrence...._another _puppy?!   


Taminator....why would your son sit in the sink full of cold water?    Goes back to those "sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes ya don't" dayz  

Hey to Bonny & Robert...good thing youse were around to lock up....mac was MIA again  

Hi to everyone else!  Hope you enjoy your weekend!  It's just startin'....get out there and grab it


----------



## bubba's mom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LORI!!!!!! 

















(wherever you are?)​


----------



## t-and-a

Barb, that is a beautiful cake! Lori will love it. I got her one too, but it's not as purdy as yours......Where is Lori?




to Lori!


----------



## ky07

Happy Birthday Lori


----------



## tarheelmjfan

​


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Sharon....Happy Relaxing!
> 
> Tricia!!!  LOVE the nanner....Janet is gonna love it too!!!
> 
> Lawrence...._another _puppy?!
> 
> 
> Taminator....why would your son sit in the sink full of cold water?    Goes back to those "sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes ya don't" dayz
> 
> Hey to Bonny & Robert...good thing youse were around to lock up....mac was MIA again
> 
> Hi to everyone else!  Hope you enjoy your weekend!  It's just startin'....get out there and grab it



Yep another one Barb
Just hope this one is a short haired one cause the one we have now is a hairy little booger and thats why I have allergies cause of his hair


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> JANET! Look what I just found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An invisible nanner, just for you. He can hide from the slashers and stompers out there.


'hee-hee 

wish i could do that on the CB 

st l - good luck on the bundle of joy

spent most of yesterday washing kitchen walls, then decided to strip the wallpaper, today i primed the walls, soon off to long drive to Erie ...

*GO RATS *


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## orlandonyc

keishashadow said:


>



love this cake!!


----------



## RVGal

orlandonyc!  Stick around and have a piece of cake...


----------



## RVGal

Since everyone else brought cake, I'm providing some decoration.   






HAPPY BIRTHDAY LORI!!!


----------



## macraven

orlandonyc said:


> love this cake!!



   


to the newest homie:


*orlandonyc*




have some cake with us.
we love having drop in company.

stick around and yak with us.

we are a friendly group that loves people...........and cake...


----------



## orlandonyc

much obliged! i think i will have the slice near Remy...


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Birthday, Lori!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Been busy today.
This morning, Matthew and DH did site sales at our local grocery store, for candy fundraiser again for Boy Scouts. Most of the candy is sold. I think we have about 20 peices of candy left to sell. 
This afternoon, we did a volunteer opportunity for church. We packed meals(rice, soy products) in ziplock bags, to go to starving children in Africa.
DH, I, and Matthew went for a couple of hours for the volunteer opportunity.
My mom took Chrissy for the afternoon, as Chrissy wouldn't last 10 min with the volunteering, so Chrissy had a grandma and granddaughter day.
Chrissy is doing better from yesterday.

Mac- you did read my PM's didn't you? My confirmation PMs show they were unread. 

I haven't seen Penny, Jaws CPA, and Wendy(wwessing) for awhile here. Hope they are doing well.

Hi to all!

gotta run.


----------



## Metro West

Happy Birthday Lori...hope you had a great day!


----------



## Tinker-tude

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LORI!!!!!!!

I don't know where to find a cake to post, so I'll just sing and help with the party games.



bubba's mom said:


> Taminator....why would your son sit in the sink full of cold water?    Goes back to those "sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes ya don't" dayz




I think it has more to do with the fact that the sink is much easier to get into than it is to get out of.  It's not set in a countertop, so he climbs onto the toilet next to the sink, and then hoists himself into the basin.  No cupboard is safe from this monkey, either.

Tricia, I have a staple gun if you want to borrow it.  I would never use a shock collar on a dog, but I told my husband after a particularly challenging day that he needed to pick two up for the boys.  




ky07 said:


> Yep another one Barb
> Just hope this one is a short haired one cause the one we have now is a hairy little booger and thats why I have allergies cause of his hair




It's not really the hair, it's the dander.  Have you tried a prescription for it?  Good luck with your new bundle of joy!




roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Been busy today.
> This morning, Matthew and DH did site sales at our local grocery store, for candy fundraiser again for Boy Scouts. Most of the candy is sold. I think we have about 20 peices of candy left to sell.
> This afternoon, we did a volunteer opportunity for church. We packed meals(rice, soy products) in ziplock bags, to go to starving children in Africa.
> DH, I, and Matthew went for a couple of hours for the volunteer opportunity.




Don't you love the volunteer projects?  Those kids will be helped SOOOO much, and it always makes me appreciate how much we have at our fingertips.


Taminator


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening homies ... hope everyone had a great Saturday

Happy Birthday Lori!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> still not feeling good but I am getting better for now
> that is until the DW gets back with the new puppy and no matter how much I tell her a DS's how bad my allergies are with the one we have its falling on deaf ears but oh well what can you do


Glad to hear you're feeling better Lawrence ... and congrats on the new puppy ... we want pics!!



the Dark Marauder said:


> My desktop computer seems to have died. It just won't start for some reason. I'm about to call Dell Tech support and be like" Help, please!"


Thank goodness for laptops and wireless connections  

... it's been so long since I've used our desktop, it probably still has Windows 98 on it  



bubba's mom said:


> Hey to Bonny & Robert...good thing youse were around to lock up....mac was MIA again


Maybe she's still discombobulated


----------



## RVGal

roseprincess said:


> I haven't seen Penny, Jaws CPA, and Wendy(wwessing) for awhile here. Hope they are doing well.



Hey Rose!  Wendy is in Orlando right now, I think.  Jennifer (JawsCPA) hasn't checked in since tax season hit.  I hope she can take a break and let us know she survived soon.  Penny has popped in here and there, but not alot.  I think she started a new job a few weeks ago.  Maybe that's got her busy.

That wasn't much help, was it.


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> 
> 
> Mac- you did read my PM's didn't you? My confirmation PMs show they were unread.
> 
> I haven't seen Penny, Jaws CPA, and Wendy(wwessing) for awhile here. Hope they are doing well.
> 
> Hi to all!
> 
> gotta run.




rose, you won't believe this but i think i deleted all my pms 
nothing is there.

i was near the max and thought if i hit one button it would clear some out.
i think i put a check in the first box and lost everything.

i'll try to pm you later.  i think i know what's up.





Tinker-tude said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LORI!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know where to find a cake to post, so I'll just sing and help with the party games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the fact that the sink is much easier to get into than it is to get out of.  It's not set in a countertop, so he climbs onto the toilet next to the sink, and then hoists himself into the basin.  No cupboard is safe from this monkey, either.
> 
> Tricia, I have a staple gun if you want to borrow it. * I would never use a shock collar on a dog, but I told my husband after a particularly challenging day that he needed to pick two up for the boys.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really the hair, it's the dander.  Have you tried a prescription for it?  Good luck with your new bundle of joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love the volunteer projects?  Those kids will be helped SOOOO much, and it always makes me appreciate how much we have at our fingertips.
> 
> 
> Taminator






that has to be the sentence of the week.

i would like to nominate that for a homie award............


i wish i would have thought of a shock collar when my were little.


----------



## orlandonyc

two for the boys...

luv that line.
we should open a shock collar store here


----------



## RAPstar

Woo hoo! 7 hours of overtime. Had to work today. Gonna watch Golden Compass in a bit.


----------



## roseprincess

RVGal said:


> Hey Rose!  Wendy is in Orlando right now, I think.  Jennifer (JawsCPA) hasn't checked in since tax season hit.  I hope she can take a break and let us know she survived soon.  Penny has popped in here and there, but not alot.  I think she started a new job a few weeks ago.  Maybe that's got her busy.
> 
> That wasn't much help, was it.


It was alot of help, thanks!
I forgot Wendy was on vacation, oops!
I knew Penny had gotten the new job, so I figured she was busy with that and her life.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> rose, you won't believe this but i think i deleted all my pms
> nothing is there.
> 
> i was near the max and thought if i hit one button it would clear some out.
> i think i put a check in the first box and lost everything.
> 
> I'll try to pm you later.  i think i know what's up.


Sorry you deleted all your PM's  
If you need me to resend mine, let me know. 
Looking forward to your PM when you get around to it, thanks!


----------



## Metro West

Here's a cake for Lori:


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening !






 Lori!


----------



## Metro West

Well gang...it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good night!


----------



## bubba's mom

Don't know if mac is comin' home tonite.....so, I took care of the pets.

Doors are locked...use the hide-away key if you need to 

Lights going out....

In the words of mac...

"Sweet Sleep"....


----------



## t-and-a

Good night everybody!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Happy Birthday, Lori!!!















































































Night, night all.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... it's been so long since I've used our desktop, it probably still has Windows 98 on it




At least that version kinda worked!  This laptop came preloaded with Vista.  I hate it so badly my next laptop will be a Macintosh.




macraven said:


> i wish i would have thought of a shock collar when my were little.




The collars come in all different sizes.  I'm sure we could find one for your older kids.  Just tell them it's a new method of dance lessons.  Or shock therapy, as recomended by some doctor somewhere.




orlandonyc said:


> two for the boys...
> 
> luv that line.
> *we should open a shock collar store here*



 We can display them right next to the child leashes.  Tricia, would you like to write our new manual for potty "training"?



t-and-a said:


> Good night everybody!




Night, all.  See you tomorrow night!  

Taminator


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... it's been so long since I've used our desktop, it probably still has Windows 98 on it



Around here we call that a "doorstop"


----------



## macraven

morning homies......... 






bubba's mom said:


> Don't know if mac is comin' home tonite.....so, I took care of the pets.
> 
> Doors are locked...use the hide-away key if you need to
> 
> Lights going out....
> 
> In the words of mac...
> 
> "Sweet Sleep"....




thanks for covering my back.
you're a good homie!




Tinker-tude said:


> At least that version kinda worked!  This laptop came preloaded with Vista.  I hate it so badly *my next laptop will be a Macintosh.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The collars come in all different sizes.  I'm sure we could find one for your older kids.  Just tell them it's a new method of dance lessons.  Or shock therapy, as recomended by some doctor somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can display them right next to the child leashes.  Tricia, would you like to write our new manual for potty "training"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night, all.  See you tomorrow night!
> 
> Taminator




yes, buy a mac.  i have used macintosh since 1993.
the boys have the notebook and the powerbook, i have the imac

so easy to use....



Akdar said:


> Around here we call that a "doorstop"


----------



## macraven

i'm going to church in a little bit.
will have your backs covered for the week.....


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies


----------



## macraven

2 questions for you st. L

did the other dog come yet to your house?


is your car still working?



how is son?


ok, that was 3 for a start......


----------



## tlinus

*Morning Homies - 

We are back from Vegas and I need cliff notes  

Hope to catch up soon - this place is out of control  *


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> *Morning Homies -
> 
> We are back from Vegas and I need cliff notes
> 
> Hope to catch up soon - this place is out of control  *



welcome back.

i'll do some cliff notes after church today.


did you bring back any little souveniers?


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> 2 questions for you st. L
> 
> did the other dog come yet to your house?
> 
> 
> is your car still working?
> 
> 
> 
> how is son?
> 
> 
> ok, that was 3 for a start......



*Yep they brought him home last night and have to add with a few ticks  
The car was hopeless and we had to get another one which seems to be running good and Ds goes to doctor tomorrow for results of blood test and checking his blood pressure agian *


----------



## orlandonyc

good Morning all


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Ack! 

I replaced the battery, reseated the CMOS, and even followed the support from dell.com

NOTHING.


----------



## orlandonyc

the Dark Marauder said:


> Ack!
> 
> I replaced the battery, reseated the CMOS, and even followed the support from dell.com
> 
> NOTHING.



whats wrong?


----------



## Akdar

Tinker-tude said:


> At least that version kinda worked!  This laptop came preloaded with Vista.  I hate it so badly my next laptop will be a Macintosh.


I responded to this earlier and had my post deleted for referring to bad words about Vista, so here's my original post, but without the potty mouth references.  So, my deleted post cost me 30 points, I have no idea what that means as I have never has this happen in my 15 years or so of being on various message boards.  I thought I was doing the right thing by using ** and such, instead of actually spelling out the words.  Oh well, the nuns from my 10 years in Catholic School would get a kick out of this  

_I agree about Vista, been building pooters since the 286, and Vista is the biggest most bloat ridden piece of crap I have ever used. I have a recording studio, and my digital side is all XP-Pro. A lot of the major recording hardware companies still don't have reliable drivers for Vista and it's been over a year since it's release. I have taken out all the visual silliness in Vista, and it is still slow as heck .
_


----------



## Akdar

> Ack!
> 
> I replaced the battery, reseated the CMOS, and even followed the support from dell.com
> 
> NOTHING.





orlandonyc said:


> whats wrong?


Bad Power Supply??  Does anything turn on??  Like the fan in the power supply??


----------



## Metro West

Tinker-tude said:


> Night, all.  See you tomorrow night!


Hey Tammie...unless I missed something it looks as though you were tagged! 

Check it out. You might already know it but I wanted to mention it in case you didn't.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Woo hoo! 7 hours of overtime. Had to work today. Gonna watch Golden Compass in a bit.


 
imo a big disappointment, other than the computer bear etc. have the big book of all the tales, have yet to wade thru it



tlinus said:


> *Morning Homies - *
> 
> *We are back from Vegas and I need cliff notes  *
> 
> *Hope to catch up soon - this place is out of control  *


 
 missed you!  please tell me the luxor was great, if not lie 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Ack!
> 
> I replaced the battery, reseated the CMOS, and even followed the support from dell.com
> 
> NOTHING.


 
eek, for awhile i had dell on speed dial



Akdar said:


> I responded to this earlier and had my post deleted for referring to bad words about Vista, so here's my original post, but without the potty mouth references. So, my deleted post cost me 30 points, I have no idea what that means as I have never has this happen in my 15 years or so of being on various message boards. I thought I was doing the right thing by using ** and such, instead of actually spelling out the words. Oh well, the nuns from my 10 years in Catholic School would get a kick out of this
> 
> _I agree about Vista, been building pooters since the 286, and Vista is the biggest most bloat ridden piece of crap I have ever used. I have a recording studio, and my digital side is all XP-Pro. A lot of the major recording hardware companies still don't have reliable drivers for Vista and it's been over a year since it's release. I have taken out all the visual silliness in Vista, and it is still slow as heck ._


 
double eek, i had desktop built with XP in lieu of Vista, have it on laptop too.  Weird thing is it cost a good $300 more to get the XP verision built , funny when the "outdated" software costs more than the new.

*RATS WON   *

Penguins winning

zip a dee doo dah


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Woo hoo! 7 hours of overtime. Had to work today. Gonna watch Golden Compass in a bit.


 
imo a big disappointment, other than the computer bear etc. have the big book of all the tales, have yet to wade thru it



tlinus said:


> *Morning Homies - *
> 
> *We are back from Vegas and I need cliff notes  *
> 
> *Hope to catch up soon - this place is out of control  *


 
 missed you!  please tell me the luxor was great, if not lie 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Ack!
> 
> I replaced the battery, reseated the CMOS, and even followed the support from dell.com
> 
> NOTHING.


 
eek, for awhile i had dell on speed dial



Akdar said:


> I responded to this earlier and had my post deleted for referring to bad words about Vista, so here's my original post, but without the potty mouth references. So, my deleted post cost me 30 points, I have no idea what that means as I have never has this happen in my 15 years or so of being on various message boards. I thought I was doing the right thing by using ** and such, instead of actually spelling out the words. Oh well, the nuns from my 10 years in Catholic School would get a kick out of this
> 
> _I agree about Vista, been building pooters since the 286, and Vista is the biggest most bloat ridden piece of crap I have ever used. I have a recording studio, and my digital side is all XP-Pro. A lot of the major recording hardware companies still don't have reliable drivers for Vista and it's been over a year since it's release. I have taken out all the visual silliness in Vista, and it is still slow as heck ._


 
double eek, i had desktop built with XP in lieu of Vista, have it on laptop too.  Weird thing is it cost a good $300 more to get the XP verision built , funny when the "outdated" software costs more than the new.

*RATS WON   *

Penguins winning

zip a dee doo dah


----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> Hey Tammie...unless I missed something it looks as though you were tagged!
> 
> Check it out. You might already know it but I wanted to mention it in case you didn't.




I've been tagged!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, thank you, kind, wise, beautiful and benevolent Tag Fairy!     

And thank you, Todd, for pointing it out.  

Be back later!

Tamie


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Hey Tammie...unless I missed something it looks as though you were tagged!
> 
> Check it out. You might already know it but I wanted to mention it in case you didn't.



yes she was tagged this morning and alison got hers also.

i have been trying to recheck the other homies that had the self made tag for proud redhead.


i told them all to do that and only the ones that listened i think got it.



mike, i am shocked you got socked with a 30 point penalty.
i see how people use ** a lot and fly under the radar.


but then, if the tf has come to visit, they tidy up the house too while here.


in 30 days your points will leave

in 4 days you will be in florida.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...  Hope your Sunday has been a good one

Been a busy day so far ... we leave in 3 sleeps so want to get everything done ahead of time

Off to ketchup ... BBL


----------



## macraven

taminator, you got 2 tags.


lucky ducky....



let's see............maybe we could get a couple of our newbie regulars a tag as a redhead in training...........


----------



## macraven

or proud associate redhead.........

if not  Proud redhead


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> I've been tagged!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, thank you, kind, wise, beautiful and benevolent Tag Fairy!
> 
> And thank you, Todd, for pointing it out.
> 
> Be back later!
> 
> Tamie





congrats tamie-'tude   aka taminator


----------



## outlander

Congrats on the tags Tamie and Alison!! 
I brought some goodies for a little celebration


----------



## outlander

Maybe some....


----------



## macraven

oh outlander, you really out did yourself on the goodies!!


i love all the chocolates!!


if the others don't show up soon, i'll be a pig and eat them all..

shhhhh


tank you homie


----------



## outlander

You're quite welcome!

I thought this was a grand chocolate occasion! 

Don't forget to grab a couple for hula girl.


----------



## macraven

you bet  !


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Akdar said:


> Around here we call that a "doorstop"


At least it's better than Vista!



macraven said:


> yes, buy a mac.  i have used macintosh since 1993.
> the boys have the notebook and the powerbook, i have the imac
> 
> so easy to use....


Used a mac when I worked at the University ... was very easy to learn  



ky07 said:


> *Yep they brought him home last night and have to add with a few ticks
> The car was hopeless and we had to get another one which seems to be running good and Ds goes to doctor tomorrow for results of blood test and checking his blood pressure agian *


Still waiting for puppy pics ...  *and speaking of pics - Mac where are your Hawaii pics???*

Hope DS's BP is ok



Akdar said:


> I responded to this earlier and had my post deleted for referring to bad words about Vista, so here's my original post, but without the potty mouth references.  So, my deleted post cost me 30 points, I have no idea what that means as I have never has this happen in my 15 years or so of being on various message boards.  I thought I was doing the right thing by using ** and such, instead of actually spelling out the words.  Oh well, the nuns from my 10 years in Catholic School would get a kick out of this


 



Akdar said:


> _I agree about Vista, been building pooters since the 286, and Vista is the biggest most bloat ridden piece of crap I have ever used. I have a recording studio, and my digital side is all XP-Pro. A lot of the major recording hardware companies still don't have reliable drivers for Vista and it's been over a year since it's release. I have taken out all the visual silliness in Vista, and it is still slow as heck .
> _


DH's laptop had Vista - had my cousin redo it with XP as Vista was giving him too many problems



Metro West said:


> Hey Tammie...unless I missed something it looks as though you were tagged!





Tinker-tude said:


> I've been tagged!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, thank you, kind, wise, beautiful and benevolent Tag Fairy!


----------



## bubba's mom

HEY!!!  I SMELLED CHOCOLATE!!  


Thanks for the treats!!   


I see my bananas have been hangin' out in Bonny's room     Darn nanners.....never listen!    Bonny...they tend to be slobs, stay on top of 'em, kay?

Big fat *CONGRATS *to Alison and Taminator!!!!     You are 'officially' red now! 

Let's see.....Welcome back Tracie!!  Waitin' for trippie  (no rush or anything...   ) 

Janet:  LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!  





Hey to everyone.....   Hope you enjoyed your weekend!!  It's over   ....start the week tomorrow....


----------



## ky07

Ok here he is


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Ok here he is



he's just a baby!!
so cute!


how are you going to resist holding him?


----------



## macraven

btw, your wife looks like a kid.

i would have guessed about 15-6






she's a cutie too !!


----------



## t-and-a

Hi Homies!
So, I finally got my tag, huh? I haven't seen it yet, but I will when I post this.
Thanks for the goodies* outlander*!
*MAC*, and everyone else who campaigned for my redheadedness, THANK YOU!!!!! You are my HOMIES!!!!


----------



## macraven

tag fairy just showed up on the tag fairy thread.

right now....

alison, it would be a good thing to go over there and say thanks to the oh holy one....


hint hint...


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ... Hope your Sunday has been a good one
> 
> Been a busy day so far ... we leave in 3 sleeps so want to get everything done ahead of time
> 
> Off to ketchup ... BBL


 



t-and-a said:


> Hi Homies!
> So, I finally got my tag, huh? I haven't seen it yet, but I will when I post this.
> Thanks for the goodies* outlander*!
> *MAC*, and everyone else who campaigned for my redheadedness, THANK YOU!!!!! You are my HOMIES!!!!


 
   

tamminator - congrats! 

st l - luv the pics, ur wife is glowing , pooch is a cutie too

barb - i've been humming the space jam ditty, r u read to rumble since last nights game .  We'll do the dance with 'ya sista ; and we'll still be buds no matter what keep thinking how yinz guys whooped montreal ...

you come to our house 1st....rolling out the carpet, handing out the crying towels , hope it's exciting.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> he's just a baby!!
> so cute!
> 
> 
> how are you going to resist holding him?



Its hard too Mac cause when they brought him home last night he headed for me and whined until I put him in my lap and he is only 2 months old.
Dw said thanks for the complement and thinks she is old and only 35


----------



## macraven

tell her 35 is todays 22.....


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> Its hard too Mac cause when they brought him home last night he headed for me and whined until I put him in my lap and he is only 2 months old.
> Dw said thanks for the complement and thinks she is old and only 35


 
i kid you not, i am allergic to my cats & dogs; i wear disposable latex gloves when i cuddle them...sorta feel like edward scissorhands; yet it works


----------



## RVGal

I am totally PUI right now, so everyone ignore this... except LORI.

LORI?  IS IS OKAY TO HATE KYLE BUSCH EVEN MORE NOW???

Thank you.  You may return to your regularly schedumarled thread now.


----------



## macraven

i'm not lori but isn't it jeff gordon you are supposed to hate?


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> i'm not lori but isn't it jeff gordon you are supposed to hate?



No.  Lori has the hots for Jeff Gordon and his teammates.  Kyle Busch we all hate and he pushed Dale Earnhardt Jr out of the way when he was about to win the race in Richmond.  Dale Jr is one of Jeff Gordon's teammates.

If you have any idea how rabid the fans of Dale Jr are, you'll know that Kyle Busch has just bought himself years of "boooos".


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> I am totally PUI right now, so everyone ignore this... except LORI.
> 
> LORI? IS IS OKAY TO HATE KYLE BUSCH EVEN MORE NOW???
> 
> Thank you. You may return to your regularly schedumarled thread now.


 
nothing better than ending Sunday night with a bang 

i've gotcher back, if you want me to hate Kyle Busch, i'm in he's a race car driver - right? (only 1/2 kidding lol)


----------



## t-and-a

Speaking of Lori....has anyone heard from Lori?


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> nothing better than ending Sunday night with a bang
> 
> i've gotcher back, if you want me to hate Kyle Busch, i'm in he's a race car driver - right? (only 1/2 kidding lol)



Yes.  Kyle Busch drives the #18 M&Ms car... not to be confused with his brother Kurt Busch who drives the # Miller Lite car.  Actually, you can confust them if you want.  I can't stand either one of them.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> yes, buy a mac.  i have used macintosh since 1993.
> the boys have the notebook and the powerbook, i have the imac
> 
> so easy to use....




We were considering switching to Mac ten years ago, but they didn'thave the tools yet to convert all the Windows software.  So we were stuck because Brent needed certain pieces for work.  Then I guess we just got used to dealing with MS crap.




tlinus said:


> *Morning Homies -
> 
> We are back from Vegas and I need cliff notes
> 
> Hope to catch up soon - this place is out of control  *




Welcome home to the box, Homie!  Glad you made it safe and sound.  Fun?




Akdar said:


> I responded to this earlier and had my post deleted for referring to bad words about Vista, so here's my original post, but without the potty mouth references.  So, my deleted post cost me 30 points, I have no idea what that means as I have never has this happen in my 15 years or so of being on various message boards.  I thought I was doing the right thing by using ** and such, instead of actually spelling out the words.  Oh well, the nuns from my 10 years in Catholic School would get a kick out of this
> 
> _I agree about Vista, been building pooters since the 286, and Vista is the biggest most bloat ridden piece of crap I have ever used. I have a recording studio, and my digital side is all XP-Pro. A lot of the major recording hardware companies still don't have reliable drivers for Vista and it's been over a year since it's release. I have taken out all the visual silliness in Vista, and it is still slow as heck .
> _




When talking about Vista, how could you NOT use potty mouth?   I'm sure that even the nuns would understand.

We had to buy a copy of Rosetta Stone software to learn German.  Someone was complaining about constant problems and blaming Rosetta Stone for not writing something compatible with Vista.  But really - how can you make something compatible with that useless, non-organic manure?  You can't even grow flowers with it!  



keishashadow said:


> double eek, i had desktop built with XP in lieu of Vista, have it on laptop too.  Weird thing is it cost a good $300 more to get the XP verision built , funny when the "outdated" software costs more than the new.




My husband bought the software for Vista before all the problems came to light.  A short time after he installed it, he took it off and reinstalled XP-Pro.  Too bad we can't do that with this useless preloaded laptop.  It screws up our network, too.  With five home computers, that's a bad thing.




macraven said:


> taminator, you got 2 tags.
> 
> 
> lucky ducky..........





macraven said:


> congrats tamie-'tude   aka taminator




Thanks, Mac!  I feel oh so blessed.  And thanks for the advice on getting tagged!




outlander said:


> Congrats on the tags Tamie and Alison!!
> I brought some goodies for a little celebration




Thanks, Outlander!  Chocolate is the most bestest food group evuh. 




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> At least it's better than Vista!
> Used a mac when I worked at the University ... was very easy to learn




I think my husband may have been waiting to switch just for my comfort level.  I've assured him I'm looking forward to learning a GOOD platform.  He's fluent in 33 computer languages, so he never has a problem with anything technical.  He can coach me better than any support team.  




bubba's mom said:


> I see my bananas have been hangin' out in Bonny's room     Darn nanners.....never listen!    Bonny...they tend to be slobs, stay on top of 'em, kay?
> 
> Big fat *CONGRATS *to Alison and Taminator!!!!     You are 'officially' red now!




But if she stays on top of the nanners, won't the guts make a bigger mess than they do?

And thanks!  It's so good to be RED with the other red homies.  




ky07 said:


> Ok here he is




He's adorable!  I'm so glad you got him away from tick-land.  Ear scratches and loves for pupster.  Does he have a name yet?  Or does he go by No and Stop It?




macraven said:


> tag fairy just showed up on the tag fairy thread.
> 
> right now....
> 
> alison, it would be a good thing to go over there and say thanks to the oh holy one....
> 
> 
> hint hint...




I will go there too, although she's probably gone by now.


Taminator


----------



## outlander

Even before the 'bump'  did anyone really like Kyle Bush? 
punk.

Glad everyone enjoyed the treats!  Congrats again Tamie and Alison!  You wear them well


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> i kid you not, i am allergic to my cats & dogs; i wear disposable latex gloves when i cuddle them...sorta feel like edward scissorhands; yet it works



Yeah and I know how ya feel but every time I hold them I wash my hands 
Today my oldest DS washed both dogs today and handed them to me to dry and they shook and got water in my eye and now its is sore


----------



## Metro West

Congrats to all the new Redheads on the block!


----------



## RVGal

outlander said:


> Even before the 'bump'  did anyone really like Kyle Bush?
> punk.



I didn't.  In fact, I have never met a Kyle Busch fan.


----------



## keishashadow

t-and-a said:


> Speaking of Lori....has anyone heard from Lori?


nope, i hope i'm worried for nothing...tornados terrify me; believe the last one was in arkansas...still, don't know.  Ashamed to say i ever paid much attention before (other than generally feeing bad for those involved) because i didn't know anybody who lived in tornado alley, now i pay attention every time it's on the news



RVGal said:


> Yes. Kyle Busch drives the #18 M&Ms car... not to be confused with his brother Kurt Busch who drives the # Miller Lite car. Actually, you can confust them if you want. I can't stand either one of them.


 
okay, i will remember this...the Busch bros are buttheads 

wonder if they are from the busch family/coors beer? 

ah well, off to settle up with disney shopping, bought some bathing suits on clearance for the new season and a couple messenger bags...not too shabby @ $60 or so i guess

catch ya tomorrow guys


----------



## KStarfish82

Congrats redhead's!!!!


You have been dipped!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Where is the Tag Fairy thread?


----------



## RVGal

Tinker-tude said:


> Where is the Tag Fairy thread?



Here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24917207#post24917207


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

tlinus: Welcome Back!!  
Lawrence: Congrats on your new addition!  Your puppy is adorable!!  
Allison & Taminator: CONGRATULATINS ON OFFICIALLY BECOMING REDHEADS!!!  


Good Evening to all!!!


----------



## ky07

Tinker-tude said:


> We were considering switching to Mac ten years ago, but they didn'thave the tools yet to convert all the Windows software.  So we were stuck because Brent needed certain pieces for work.  Then I guess we just got used to dealing with MS crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home to the box, Homie!  Glad you made it safe and sound.  Fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When talking about Vista, how could you NOT use potty mouth?   I'm sure that even the nuns would understand.
> 
> We had to buy a copy of Rosetta Stone software to learn German.  Someone was complaining about constant problems and blaming Rosetta Stone for not writing something compatible with Vista.  But really - how can you make something compatible with that useless, non-organic manure?  You can't even grow flowers with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband bought the software for Vista before all the problems came to light.  A short time after he installed it, he took it off and reinstalled XP-Pro.  Too bad we can't do that with this useless preloaded laptop.  It screws up our network, too.  With five home computers, that's a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mac!  I feel oh so blessed.  And thanks for the advice on getting tagged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Outlander!  Chocolate is the most bestest food group evuh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my husband may have been waiting to switch just for my comfort level.  I've assured him I'm looking forward to learning a GOOD platform.  He's fluent in 33 computer languages, so he never has a problem with anything technical.  He can coach me better than any support team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if she stays on top of the nanners, won't the guts make a bigger mess than they do?
> 
> And thanks!  It's so good to be RED with the other red homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's adorable!  I'm so glad you got him away from tick-land.  Ear scratches and loves for pupster.  Does he have a name yet?  Or does he go by No and Stop It?
> 
> You might laugh and not my idea (DW) our oldest dog's name is bandit and I think you know where its going and that is she named him Smokey
> Better than what they name him and that was Bucket and I hate being called hillbilly but man is that hillbilly or what


----------



## outlander

RVGal said:


> I didn't.  In fact, I have never met a Kyle Busch fan.


I haven't either.  Actually, I'm pretty sure I've never even seen anyone wearing their gear.  I bet the lines aren't very long at their merchandise trailers!


----------



## ky07

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> tlinus: Welcome Back!!
> Lawrence: Congrats on your new addition!  Your puppy is adorable!!
> Allison & Taminator: CONGRATULATINS ON OFFICIALLY BECOMING REDHEADS!!!
> 
> 
> Good Evening to all!!!



*Thanks and now if we can get him to get along with our other dog
2 males so we are in for some fun   *


----------



## Metro West

Lawrence...that is one CUTE puppy!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Lawrence...that is one CUTE puppy!



Thanks Todd


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading to bed...have to work tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good evening!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I'm heading to bed...have to work tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good evening!


Good night Todd


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> I see my bananas have been hangin' out in Bonny's room     Darn nanners.....never listen!    Bonny...they tend to be slobs, stay on top of 'em, kay?


Ya, they came on over ...hope ya don't mind  



ky07 said:


> Ok here he is


Oh My Gosh ... what a cutie!! 



ky07 said:


> Its hard too Mac cause when they brought him home last night he headed for me and whined until I put him in my lap and he is only 2 months old.


Our youngest shepherd is 4, weighs over 100 lbs and still likes to be cuddled  



ky07 said:


> Dw said thanks for the complement and thinks she is old and only 35


I agree with Mac - she looks so young!


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> i kid you not, i am allergic to my cats & dogs; i wear disposable latex gloves when i cuddle them...sorta feel like edward scissorhands; yet it works



    I love the Johnny Depp Edward Scissorhands.  I kinda avoided the slasher ES.



RVGal said:


> Here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24917207#post24917207



Thank you!  I have left my obeisance there.



ky07 said:


> You might laugh and not my idea (DW) our oldest dog's name is bandit and I think you know where its going and that is she named him Smokey
> Better than what they name him and that was Bucket and I hate being called hillbilly but man is that hillbilly or what



Smokey and the Bandit!  Too fun!



ky07 said:


> *Thanks and now if we can get him to get along with our other dog
> 2 males so we are in for some fun   *



We have two males.  If you get the puppy neutered around six months old, they'll get along better.  Ours love each other dearly and wrestle a lot for fun.  As long as no one is bleeding much, your dogs should be fine messing with each other.  He looks so sweet!  In the meantime, if Bandit get's tons of extra love and attention, he won't be jealous of the puppy.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Tinker-tude said:


> I love the Johnny Depp Edward Scissorhands.




Bit of trivia....   That movie was filmed in the neighborhood Kenny's girlfriend lives in.    It's across the street from us.

Lawrence, your new baby's adorable.


----------



## ky07

tarheelmjfan said:


> Bit of trivia....   That movie was filmed in the neighborhood Kenny's girlfriend lives in.    It's across the street from us.
> 
> Lawrence, your new baby's adorable.



Thank you
He is only 2 months old and he does better at going out to do his buisness than our other dog that is almost a year old


----------



## ky07

Tinker-tude said:


> I love the Johnny Depp Edward Scissorhands.  I kinda avoided the slasher ES.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I have left my obeisance there.
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey and the Bandit!  Too fun!
> 
> 
> 
> We have two males.  If you get the puppy neutered around six months old, they'll get along better.  Ours love each other dearly and wrestle a lot for fun.  As long as no one is bleeding much, your dogs should be fine messing with each other.  He looks so sweet!  In the meantime, if Bandit get's tons of extra love and attention, he won't be jealous of the puppy.



*Yeah I told DW and DS's that they need to show him love too cause if not then he will be mean toward the puppy and DW tells him she loves him and shows him but the worst thing right now is they are both in bed with DW right now  *


----------



## ky07

Good night homies going to bed still feeling bad due to a cold that I think DW passed on to me .
So sleep well my friends and have a great day tomorrow


----------



## macraven

hope you feel better st L



and i hope you don't start sneezing to the allergies to the doggies.



sweet sleep


----------



## macraven

just seeing if andy or the night crew showed up yet.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I'm here ... sort of 

... been freezing cold and sniffling the last couple days ... trying to rest, take my vitamins and drink lots of liquids - don't want to get sick before we leave (or while we're in Orlando) ...


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> Good night homies going to bed still feeling bad due to a cold that I think DW passed on to me .
> So sleep well my friends and have a great day tomorrow





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm here ... sort of
> 
> ... been freezing cold and sniffling the last couple days ... trying to rest, take my vitamins and drink lots of liquids - don't want to get sick before we leave (or while we're in Orlando) ...



Hope you both get well soon.  Sending warm hugs and happy thoughts.

Taminator


----------



## macraven

bonny, don't get sick.

it is miserable flying then, makes the ears hurt real bad.


you can get sick once you get back from your vacation.



a big day for our tamie'tude.
2 tagger day for her.


locking up the joint.

green lights out homies.




sweet sleep


----------



## RAPstar

hi all! nite all!


----------



## macraven

did you sneak in thru the basement window again.....




it is beddy bye time....


greenlights out andy.........


sweet sleep.
it is monday now, catch some shut eye before we all have to get up in a few hours to get ready for work...


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Monday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Feliz Cinco de Mayo! *
Or as Homer says,* "Cinco de Ocho".*


----------



## keishashadow

tarheelmjfan said:


> Bit of trivia.... *That movie was filmed in the neighborhood Kenny's girlfriend lives in. It's across the street from us.*
> 
> Lawrence, your new baby's adorable.


way cool!



Tinker-tude said:


> I love the Johnny Depp Edward Scissorhands. I kinda avoided the slasher ES.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have left my *obeisance* there.
> .


word for the day 



ky07 said:


> Thank you
> He is only 2 months old and he does better at going out to do his buisness than our other dog that is almost a year old


 


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm here ... sort of
> 
> ... been freezing cold and sniffling the last couple days ... trying to rest, take my vitamins and drink lots of liquids - don't want to get sick before we leave (or while we're in Orlando) ...


 
stop right there, go out to your orange tree & pick one (dust off the snow 1st jk); grab the vit C & ward off that nasty stuff...it's against the rules to be sick on vacation. 


Motherfletcher said:


> *Feliz Cinco de Mayo! *
> Or as Homer says,* "Cinco de Ocho".*


 yeah, what MF said 

not much of anything in way of celebrations here...have only met 1 peep of mexican heritage in my neck of woods.  Other than the BOGOs on Corona & margarittas (never a bad thing lol) what is the significance of the holiday?


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies


----------



## Akdar

Morning all, catching up on some topics I was involved in


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> At least it's better than Vista!


True!  It's kind of an inside joke about the Win98 thing.  Lots of guys at work always ask me why the newest version of Photoshop won't run on Win98, well , because the new version is made for a newer OS! (so I just started calling their pooters that still only had 64 Megs of RAM in them, "Doorstops").  But, in retrospect, I never really had a prob with Win98, now WinME, that was kind of like the Vista of it's day, just my opinion though!





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> DH's laptop had Vista - had my cousin redo it with XP as Vista was giving him too many problems




I wish I could do that.  I had a laptop stolen, and needed a replacement ASAP, and at the time, not even Dell or Gateway, or Alienware were offering any made to order lappys with XP on them, so I am stuck with a Vista Laptop that doesn't have any hardware drivers available for XP...........  
Luckily my insurance covered the loss, but still, I consider my Vista laptop my DOORSTOP!

Oh, and I hope you feel better soon, nothing worse than sinus or head cold issues when flying, maybe we'll run into each other down there!!!!  I', the guy who ISN'T blue in my avatar


----------



## RVGal

outlander said:


> I haven't either.  Actually, I'm pretty sure I've never even seen anyone wearing their gear.  I bet the lines aren't very long at their merchandise trailers!



I saw one.  We were in the garage area of the Fan Zone at Daytona and a lady walked up to the window wearing her M&M car t-shirt.  She was trying to get a picture of the car through the window.  One of the guys working on the car walked over, grabbed her camera, had the other guys gather around the car, and he took half a dozen pictures for her.  That tells me that it is very rare for a fan to show up at their stall.  



keishashadow said:


> not much of anything in way of celebrations here...have only met 1 peep of mexican heritage in my neck of woods.  Other than the BOGOs on Corona & margarittas (never a bad thing lol) what is the significance of the holiday?



There is a very large Mexican population in the little city to our south.  I believe it is the equivalent of our 4th of July.  Independence Day.  Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## outlander

RVGal said:


> I saw one.  We were in the garage area of the Fan Zone at Daytona and a lady walked up to the window wearing her M&M car t-shirt.  She was trying to get a picture of the car through the window.  One of the guys working on the car walked over, grabbed her camera, had the other guys gather around the car, and he took half a dozen pictures for her.  That tells me that it is very rare for a fan to show up at their stall.


.....She thought it was Elliot Sadler. 





RVGal said:


> There is a very large Mexican population in the little city to our south.  I believe it is the equivalent of our 4th of July.  Independence Day.  Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.[/COLOR][/SIZE]


You are correct!


----------



## keishashadow

Mexican 4th of July , if there are fireworks involved, i'm there!

forgot to shout out...dipped under 50 days today...hooray 

hope to check out USH, if only for studio tour & Simpsons ride (if it'll be up & running then?).  Know Damo went, believe she liked it ; anybody else visit it.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Happy CINCO DE MAYO!!!

Hope everyone enjoys their Monday!!


----------



## macraven

Cinco de Mayo (Spanish for "5th of May") is primarily a regional and not an obligatory federal holiday in Mexico.[1][2][3][4][5] The holiday commemorates an initial victory of Mexican forces led by General Ignacio Zaragoza Seguín over French forces in the Battle of Puebla on May 5, 1862. The date is observed in the United States and other locations around the world as a celebration of Mexican heritage and pride.
A common misconception in the United States is that Cinco de Mayo is Mexico's Independence Day; Mexico's Independence Day is actually September 16 (dieciséis de septiembre in Spanish), which is the most important national patriotic holiday in Mexico.



Although the Mexican army was victorious over the French at Puebla, the victory only delayed the French invasion of Mexico City; a year later, the French occupied Mexico. The French occupying forces placed Maximilian I, Emperor of Mexico on the throne of Mexico. The French were eventually defeated and expelled in 1867. Maximilian was executed by President Benito Juarez, five years after the Battle of Puebla.
History of observance
According to a paper published by the UCLA Center for the Study of Latino Health and Culture, about the origin of the observance of Cinco de Mayo in the United States, the modern American focus on that day first started in California in the 1860s in response to the resistance to French rule in Mexico.[6] The paper notes that "The holiday, which has been celebrated in California continuously since 1863, is virtually ignored in Mexico."[6]
Observances

Mexico
The holiday of Cinco de Mayo is primarily a regional holiday in Mexico, celebrated in the state of Puebla. There is some limited recognition of the holiday in other parts of the country.[7] For the most part the celebrations combine food, music and dancing.
In Mexico City like the rest of the Mexican capitals all the young men who serve the military services pledge allegiance to the Mexican national flag and the institutions that it represents.


Cinco de Mayo celebration in St. Paul, MN.
United States
In the United States, Cinco de Mayo has taken on a significance beyond that in Mexico.[6][8][9][10] The date is perhaps best recognized in the United States as a date to celebrate the culture and experiences of Americans of Mexican ancestry, much as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest, and the Chinese New Year are used to celebrate those of Irish, German, and Chinese ancestry, respectively. Similar to those holidays, Cinco de Mayo is observed by many Americans regardless of ethnic origin. Celebrations tend to draw both from traditional Mexican symbols, such as the Vírgen de Guadalupe, and from prominent figures of Mexican descent in the United States, such as César Chávez.[11] To celebrate, many display Cinco de Mayo banners while school districts hold special events to educate pupils about its historical significance. Special events and celebrations highlight Mexican culture, especially in its music and regional dancing. Examples include ballet folklórico and mariachi demonstrations held annually at the Plaza del Pueblo de Los Angeles, near Olvera Street. Commercial interests in the United States have capitalized on the celebration, advertising Mexican products and services, with an emphasis on beverages,[12] foods, and music.[13][14]
Elsewhere
Events tied to Cinco de Mayo are also occuring outside Mexico and the United States. For example, a sky-diving club near Vancouver in Canada holds a Cinco de Mayo skydiving event.[15] In the Cayman Islands, in the Caribbean, there is an annual Cinco de Mayo air guitar competition.[16] As far away as the island of Malta, in the Mediterranean, revelers are encouraged to drink Mexican beer on May 5th.[17]


----------



## macraven

cinco de mayo is a big big thing where i live.

i took the day off of work as it will be celebrated at the high school today and today's lunch is only mexican food.


waukegan is near me and they have a huge latino population residing there.

town is about 85,000.

they have adopted "sister" cities in mexico.



i like mexican food a lot.

but, i have an issue so i don't celebrate cinco de mayo anymore.


----------



## macraven

forgot to say good morning homies.


it is monday and that means free coffee at mcdonalds all day long.
hop in your cars and get your fuel there.





i was playing on the tag fairy thread late last night.
lots of newbies were inducted into the Hall of Tags there.....
i found it to be exciting.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Cinco de Mayo (Spanish for "5th of May") is primarily a regional and not an obligatory federal holiday in Mexico.[1][2][3][4][5] The holiday commemorates an initial victory of Mexican forces led by General Ignacio Zaragoza Seguín over French forces in the Battle of Puebla on May 5, 1862. The date is observed in the United States and other locations around the world as a celebration of Mexican heritage and pride.
> A common misconception in the United States is that Cinco de Mayo is Mexico's Independence Day; Mexico's Independence Day is actually September 16 (dieciséis de septiembre in Spanish), which is the most important national patriotic holiday in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> Although the Mexican army was victorious over the French at Puebla, the victory only delayed the French invasion of Mexico City; a year later, the French occupied Mexico. The French occupying forces placed Maximilian I, Emperor of Mexico on the throne of Mexico. The French were eventually defeated and expelled in 1867. Maximilian was executed by President Benito Juarez, five years after the Battle of Puebla.
> History of observance
> According to a paper published by the UCLA Center for the Study of Latino Health and Culture, about the origin of the observance of Cinco de Mayo in the United States, the modern American focus on that day first started in California in the 1860s in response to the resistance to French rule in Mexico.[6] The paper notes that "The holiday, which has been celebrated in California continuously since 1863, is virtually ignored in Mexico."[6]
> Observances
> 
> Mexico
> The holiday of Cinco de Mayo is primarily a regional holiday in Mexico, celebrated in the state of Puebla. There is some limited recognition of the holiday in other parts of the country.[7] For the most part the celebrations combine food, music and dancing.
> In Mexico City like the rest of the Mexican capitals all the young men who serve the military services pledge allegiance to the Mexican national flag and the institutions that it represents.
> 
> 
> Cinco de Mayo celebration in St. Paul, MN.
> United States
> In the United States, Cinco de Mayo has taken on a significance beyond that in Mexico.[6][8][9][10] The date is perhaps best recognized in the United States as a date to celebrate the culture and experiences of Americans of Mexican ancestry, much as St. Patrick's Day, Oktoberfest, and the Chinese New Year are used to celebrate those of Irish, German, and Chinese ancestry, respectively. Similar to those holidays, Cinco de Mayo is observed by many Americans regardless of ethnic origin. Celebrations tend to draw both from traditional Mexican symbols, such as the Vírgen de Guadalupe, and from prominent figures of Mexican descent in the United States, such as César Chávez.[11] To celebrate, many display Cinco de Mayo banners while school districts hold special events to educate pupils about its historical significance. Special events and celebrations highlight Mexican culture, especially in its music and regional dancing. Examples include ballet folklórico and mariachi demonstrations held annually at the Plaza del Pueblo de Los Angeles, near Olvera Street. Commercial interests in the United States have capitalized on the celebration, advertising Mexican products and services, with an emphasis on beverages,[12] foods, and music.[13][14]
> Elsewhere
> Events tied to Cinco de Mayo are also occuring outside Mexico and the United States. For example, a sky-diving club near Vancouver in Canada holds a Cinco de Mayo skydiving event.[15] In the Cayman Islands, in the Caribbean, there is an annual Cinco de Mayo air guitar competition.[16] As far away as the island of Malta, in the Mediterranean, revelers are encouraged to drink Mexican beer on May 5th.[17]



*WOW thats alot of great info Mac *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *WOW thats alot of great info Mac *





i love history, it's my thing after HHN........


----------



## outlander

macraven said:


> it is monday and that means free coffee at mcdonalds all day long.
> hop in your cars and get your fuel there.


REally?


----------



## macraven

outlander said:


> REally?



yup, its a promo that started in the winter time in the midwest.

i see it advertised on the tv ads also.


i have used the free coffee on mondays in all of chgoland land and suburbs and in the st. louis area

it's their premium coffee they serve


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey everyone!

We don't get free coffee at McD's here   ...never heard of it....

Oh well.... don't drink it anyway....  

Happy Monday everyone!!  Even if you don't celebrate Cinco de Mayo, still have a drink in it's honor


----------



## macraven

tag fairy is back at that other thread tagging people.

just a heads up homies


----------



## keishashadow

thanks for the cinco history mac!

got the dirt on the tag fairy?


----------



## orlandonyc

here is a cake for everyone


----------



## Tinker-tude

orlandonyc said:


> here is a cake for everyone



Wow, what a weird cake!  Cool.  Reminds me of the Armadillo groom's cake in Steel Magnolias.

Tamie


----------



## macraven

orlandonyc said:


> here is a cake for everyone



does it bite?


----------



## macraven

os should i say sting???



whatever it is ........it's purty........


----------



## keishashadow

orlandonyc said:


> here is a cake for everyone


 
looks like one of the aliens you should be shooting on MIB ride


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse.....

We had our first real spring day today,it was sooooo sunny and hot.
It was a school holiday so the wee fella had a ball with his cousins.
Water bombs a go-go !!

AND I GOT PHOTOS OF MY BIT !!!

not uploaded but i will get them done soon.

My friend is doing really good,thank you all for your kindness and concern.
I post a few messages on a board and i get youse yins sending love across the water......WOW !!  

Friends are found in the most unexpected places.

Laters Vicks x


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 


DID YOU MISS ME ??? 

Ok I will post a full TR when I get it together here . Busy with the kids this week as well as work and well RECOVERING from my Vacation .

WE    The HRH club level and well everyone was amazingly NICE . 

Will say now that we did ride the simpsons and I will give my 2 cents on it later .


Gotta run just a quick HI  for now .


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey Youse.....
> 
> We had our first real spring day today,it was sooooo sunny and hot.
> It was a school holiday so the wee fella had a ball with his cousins.
> Water bombs a go-go !!
> 
> AND I GOT PHOTOS OF MY BIT !!!
> 
> not uploaded but i will get them done soon.
> 
> My friend is doing really good,thank you all for your kindness and concern.
> I post a few messages on a board and i get youse yins sending love across the water......WOW !!
> 
> Friends are found in the most unexpected places.
> 
> Laters Vicks x




you betcha we missed youse........
so glad to har from youse now.
 






coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> DID YOU MISS ME ???
> 
> Ok I will post a full TR when I get it together here . Busy with the kids this week as well as work and well RECOVERING from my Vacation .
> 
> WE    The HRH club level and well everyone was amazingly NICE .
> 
> Will say now that we did ride the simpsons and I will give my 2 cents on it later .
> 
> 
> Gotta run just a quick HI  for now .




you were missed and late for dinner......

hurry up and get relaxed and spill the beans about your fantastic trip....

welcome back home.


----------



## coastermom

I have to say Mac NEVER call me late for food . Late for everything else but NEVER FOOD . 

Will get a TR together but later tonight . BBL


----------



## scotlass

Hey mac, hows youse ?

what have i missed......seems to be more Redheads around,did the tag fairy visit ?

Lovin yer hula lassie.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey mac, hows youse ?
> 
> what have i missed......seems to be more Redheads around,did the tag fairy visit ?
> 
> Lovin yer hula lassie.



youse missed the taggings.


we can root together and try to get youse one .

redheads...........it would look good on youse.!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ...

Just popping in for a quick "Hi" ... been a busy day - getting a few last minute things done before flying out on Wednesday morning.  

My Mom will be staying with the dogs while we're away so want to make things as comfortable for both her and the dogs.

Have my 6 month eye appointment tomorrow morning then will finish up our packing and hopefully get to bed early as we need to be up at 4:30 am on Wednesday to get to the airport 2 hours before our flight (we live about 40 minutes from the airport).

We're both very much looking forward to our trip - and of course Lee is as excited as a kid at Christmas that we'll be in Orlando for the Simpson's Grand Opening on the 15th 

... only 2 more sleeps


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> youse missed the taggings.
> 
> 
> we can root together and try to get youse one .
> 
> redheads...........it would look good on youse.!!



dont quite feel worthy yet mac  ,maybe next time round.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> stop right there, go out to your orange tree & pick one (dust off the snow 1st jk); grab the vit C & ward off that nasty stuff...it's against the rules to be sick on vacation.


... been taking mega doses of Vitamin C and Echinacea ... feeling better today  



Akdar said:


> Oh, and I hope you feel better soon, nothing worse than sinus or head cold issues when flying, maybe we'll run into each other down there!!!!  I', the guy who ISN'T blue in my avatar


... and if you see us wandering around - don't be scared to say "hi" ... we've had all our shots!  



macraven said:


> i love history, it's my thing after HHN........


Lee's too


----------



## Metro West

I had a dream last night that I got tagged with "Loves Italian" and "Loves carrot cake" but sadly...nothing happened...yet.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I had a dream last night that I got tagged with "Loves Italian" and "Loves carrot cake" but sadly...nothing happened...yet.



... maybe the Tag Fairy will grace you with an "I love Italian carrot cake" tag 

BTW - Hi Todd


----------



## macraven

carrot cake is good.
one of my faves..........






i have been doing errands all day and evening.
busy as a beaver.



one of my son's play station 3 /80g just died last night.
it is just under 3 months since he bought it new.

i'm gonna have to find out from sony if they will replace it.

it was too much money.......


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Happy Cinco De Mayo(or de mayonaise, as I call it) or whatever it is called. I don't celebrate it but I'm sure some people that do will have some Caronas  

Anyways, been busy as usual. I'm doing fine, if anyone is wondering. 

Yesterday(Sunday), I got a new cell phone!! Yea! My old cell phone went dead, as the charger broke apart(had old cell phone for about 4 or 5yrs and I never upgraded it). Got a new upgraded cell phone yest at the Verizon wireless store. Got the upgrade phone for only $20 total! It is a camera phone too, so that's pretty cool! Never had a camera phone before. Still checking the new phone out with all the bells and whistles. DH says this is my Mother's Day gift.
We also yest. tried to visit DH's dad at the nursing home, but SIL I guess took him out for the afternoon, so we left him a note in his room that we came to visit, then we left the nursing home and went home. 
Matthew practiced his clarinet outside(my idea for him to practice outside, as it was nice out). I took a pic of him on my camera phone, but I don't know how to unload it to computer yet.

Oh forgot to say, we finally made our car rental reservations with the airport we are coming in at in FL( Tampa, Clearwater airport.) 

Today I did a little cleaning and thoroughly vacuumed our bedroom. Had to find some hats for Hat Day tomorrow for school. THey do this ABC countdown(everyday is a letter of the alphabet), so tomorrow is H day. Today was G day for Green day. So glad I didn't have to pick up any of my kids for being sick, as I had to do that last Friday for Chrissy was sick then.

I also had to help DS look up pics on the internet and print them out for his Zoo project due Wed. He is doing the red eyed tree frog. Got about 10 different pics printed out.
Always something with homework, school projects. 

Ok, I have to get off computer as DH needs to do some work for his job.

Coastermom- welcome back  

HI to all!

have a good evening everyone!


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... maybe the Tag Fairy will grace you with an "I love Italian carrot cake" tag
> 
> BTW - Hi Todd


Yeah...that would work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi back Bonny!


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm heading off to bed...have a good night!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening homies!!!

Sorry I have only stopped in, but with supervision and going to my college courses, I've been one busy person!  Hopefully I'll be able to get back on track this week!


----------



## orlandonyc

keishashadow said:


> looks like one of the aliens you should be shooting on MIB ride


thats what i thought


----------



## RAPstar

good day at work today. got almost $1500 in collections (from returned loan checks). Go me!!


----------



## ky07

Quick stop by to say good night homies and sweet dreams


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> good day at work today. got almost $1500 in collections (from returned loan checks). Go me!!




gee for a minute there andy, i was going to say how handsome you are.

but since you don't get to keep any of that moola you collected today,
i'll just say hey homie....... jk....i like you poor or rich.....



ky07 said:


> Quick stop by to say good night homies and sweet dreams



night st L.

didn't get around to asking about the new doggy and if he got to sleep in the center of the bed last night.

hope you didn't sneeze all night...


i'm calling it a night.

locking the doors and turning off the lights.

we are not motel 6 tonight.
we are economising for spending money for our UO trip this year....


sweet sleep homies.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> gee for a minute there andy, i was going to say how handsome you are.
> 
> but since you don't get to keep any of that moola you collected today,
> i'll just say hey homie....... jk....i like you poor or rich.....



lol...........wait! r u saying only money makes me handsome?


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Knock Knock Knock...anybody else awake?  

Well, it looks like I'll go to sleep on the lounge chair by the pool tonight, since somebody locked me out  

Hope everyone has a great night...4.5 hrs til the alarm goes off!!!


----------



## scotlass

Mornin Youse.....its sunny again !!!!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Morning!*
That carne tampicena was terrific last night.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Good Morning!!
And Happy Birthday to my brother!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> Just popping in for a quick "Hi" ... been a busy day - getting a few last minute things done before flying out on Wednesday morning.
> 
> My Mom will be staying with the dogs while we're away so want to make things as comfortable for both her and the dogs.
> 
> Have my 6 month eye appointment tomorrow morning then will finish up our packing and hopefully get to bed early as we need to be up at 4:30 am on Wednesday to get to the airport 2 hours before our flight (we live about 40 minutes from the airport).
> 
> We're both very much looking forward to our trip - and of course Lee is as excited as a kid at Christmas that we'll be in Orlando for the Simpson's Grand Opening on the 15th
> 
> ... only 2 more sleeps


 good luck w/the peepers!  glad u r feeling better
how smart of you to plan ur trip for the opening of The Simpsons 



scotlass said:


> dont quite feel worthy yet mac ,maybe next time round.


of course you are 



Metro West said:


> I had a dream last night that I got tagged with "Loves Italian" and "Loves carrot cake" but sadly...nothing happened...yet.


 



macraven said:


> carrot cake is good.
> 
> one of my son's play station 3 /80g just died last night.
> it is just under 3 months since he bought it new.
> 
> i'm gonna have to find out from sony if they will replace it.
> 
> it was too much money.......


 holy moley, they are oh-so expensive 



RAPstar said:


> good day at work today. got almost $1500 in collections (from returned loan checks). Go me!!


 
congrats hmmm, do you get a commission or just ammo for next review?


Motherfletcher said:


> *Morning!*
> That carne tampicena was terrific last night.


huh 
i'm thinking a tasty meaty dish 
didja have a corona like rose said to wash it down?

zooming about today, have a good one all

believe we need a couple of TRs to keep us going


----------



## ky07

Good Morning Homies


----------



## tlinus

*Morning Homies!!!

Lots to do for the next 21 days then off to Florida.......  I want the house in order and have a date with a few trash bags this week   The garbage men are just going to love me on Thursday  

Hope everyone has a wonderful day - I will be checking in here and there!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Hey Youse.....
> 
> My friend is doing really good,thank you all for your kindness and concern.
> I post a few messages on a board and i get youse yins sending love across the water......WOW !!
> 
> Friends are found in the most unexpected places.
> 
> Laters Vicks x




Welcome back!  Glad your friend is doing so well.  We missed you!




coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> DID YOU MISS ME ???
> 
> Ok I will post a full TR when I get it together here . Busy with the kids this week as well as work and well RECOVERING from my Vacation .
> 
> WE    The HRH club level and well everyone was amazingly NICE .
> 
> Will say now that we did ride the simpsons and I will give my 2 cents on it later .
> 
> 
> Gotta run just a quick HI  for now .



Welcome back!  Can't wait to read the trip report.  Have fun trying to recover.  Brent always takes an extra day off work when we get back, but we women know that the world doesn't pause for us to rest.  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> Just popping in for a quick "Hi" ... been a busy day - getting a few last minute things done before flying out on Wednesday morning.
> 
> My Mom will be staying with the dogs while we're away so want to make things as comfortable for both her and the dogs.
> 
> Have my 6 month eye appointment tomorrow morning then will finish up our packing and hopefully get to bed early as we need to be up at 4:30 am on Wednesday to get to the airport 2 hours before our flight (we live about 40 minutes from the airport).
> 
> We're both very much looking forward to our trip - and of course Lee is as excited as a kid at Christmas that we'll be in Orlando for the Simpson's Grand Opening on the 15th
> 
> ... only 2 more sleeps




HAVE FUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!!     
I wish we were going sooner.  Hope you're feeling better and not all congested on your flight.

Taminator


----------



## RVGal

Welcome back Mary!  Looking forward to the Trip Report.

Have fun Bonny (and Lee)!  I hope I didn't miss the big send off.  Looking forward to another report when you come back.

Good to see you again Scotlass.  We'll grovel at the Tag Fairy's feet if you want to be a Proud Redhead.  It worked for Alison (finally).

Hey everyone else.  I woke up with a sore throat this morning.  You didn't think I could possibly make a post without some medical something thrown in, did you?  Oh and I have my super smoosh (mammogram) scheduled for Thursday morning.  I'm thinking of slamming my chest in the car door a few times to prepare myself.   

Oh, and Tamie, I had a sudden flash of a new super hero last night as Daniel decided that he did NOT want to use the potty at bedtime.  I thought, "This is a job for the Taminator..."


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> lol...........wait! r u saying only money makes me handsome?





you know i wuvs you anyway you are sweetie..........
i was just playing wit ya'



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Knock Knock Knock...anybody else awake?
> 
> Well, it looks like I'll go to sleep on the lounge chair by the pool tonight, since somebody locked me out
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night...4.5 hrs til the alarm goes off!!!




see what happens when you try to sneak in the joint after lock down time...

next time, use your cell to call and someone will unlock the door for ya'





scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse.....its sunny again !!!!




youse were so missed.
good to hear friend doing better.


and, you should be a redhead.......youse are here and ones of yins so you are a redhead.......



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Good Morning!!
> And Happy Birthday to my brother!!!




happy birthday brother.
maybe big sis will shave a message on your head today.....



tlinus said:


> *Morning Homies!!!
> 
> Lots to do for the next 21 days then off to Florida.......  I want the house in order and have a date with a few trash bags this week   The garbage men are just going to love me on Thursday
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day - I will be checking in here and there!!*




wow you are super woman.
it takes me a week to recover from a vacation.
glad to hear you had lots of fun!



RVGal said:


> Welcome back Mary!  Looking forward to the Trip Report.
> 
> Have fun Bonny (and Lee)!  I hope I didn't miss the big send off.  Looking forward to another report when you come back.
> 
> Good to see you again Scotlass.  We'll grovel at the Tag Fairy's feet if you want to be a Proud Redhead.  It worked for Alison (finally).
> 
> Hey everyone else.  I woke up with a sore throat this morning.  You didn't think I could possibly make a post without some medical something thrown in, did you?  Oh and I have my super smoosh (mammogram) scheduled for Thursday morning.  I'm thinking of slamming my chest in the car door a few times to prepare myself.
> 
> Oh, and Tamie, I had a sudden flash of a new super hero last night as Daniel decided that he did NOT want to use the potty at bedtime.  I thought, "This is a job for the Taminator..."






 

get better soon and that's an order....

have a few drinks, it will help your throat feel better.
or it will make it where you don't feel the pain or care about the pain....


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Have fun Bonny (and Lee)!  I hope I didn't miss the big send off.  Looking forward to another report when you come back.


I'll take good care of them at DHS for the Toy Story Mania preview this weekend.


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> I'll take good care of them at DHS for the Toy Story Mania preview this weekend.



And come back here with a FULL REPORT.  Right?


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> And come back here with a FULL REPORT.  Right?


 But of course!


----------



## macraven

is everyone at work today???



or just sleeping in..........


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> is everyone at work today???


   That's me!



> or just sleeping in..........



I wish!   

Or maybe we're all just feeling crummy (like it sounds like everyone's saying) between colds and allergies so that whenever we get a free minute we collapse in bed or at least put our head down on our desk!   

Hope you're all doing well - reading but not having much chance to respond!


----------



## ky07

marciemi said:


> That's me!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish!
> 
> Or maybe we're all just feeling crummy (like it sounds like everyone's saying) between colds and allergies so that whenever we get a free minute we collapse in bed or at least put our head down on our desk!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well - reading but not having much chance to respond!



I feel your pain cause I am the same shape I am in between cold and an allergie and man is it a big pain


----------



## wwessing




----------



## macraven

wwessing said:


>



you can do the laundry anytime....

tell us about your trip!!


----------



## wwessing

. . . but I need clean undies


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> But of course!


pictures?
a video?

i declare...u r so lucky brother  

we've gone thru almost a case of kleenex in 2 weeks from Sams....allergies def in the air


----------



## wwessing

macraven said:


> you can do the laundry anytime....
> 
> tell us about your trip!!




K - I'll tell you that we had a wonderful time. We left home Thursday, April 24 and drove straight through the night.  We are TOO DA#N OLD to do that again, so we left Orlando on Sunday mid morning, stopped for the night and got home yesterday day late afternoon.

I'm alone today, trying to get things straightened out but I have a serious case of post-vacation depression!!!  I don't wanna do JACK and then DH will be ticked if he comes home and I didn't do what I said I would do and then I will get mad at him for getting mad at me and isn't this a big ole mess   I took our rental back this morning and had my dd20 pick me up so I could spend some time with my now walking grandson and so I took her to an early lunch and had her take me to the store for a few groceries dh called and said I needed to pick up.  So now I'm home and working on laundry and mostly have stuff unpacked.  I got all upset when I unpacked my souvenier Margaritaville glass . . . so I logged on and now I'm pouting!


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> pictures?
> a video?
> 
> i declare...u r so lucky brother
> 
> we've gone thru almost a case of kleenex in 2 weeks from Sams....allergies def in the air


Sorry to hear about the allergies...I've had trouble as well. I'll be taking pix at both previews and will write a TR. How would that be?


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Sorry to hear about the allergies...I've had trouble as well. I'll be taking pix at both previews and will write a TR. How would that be?


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> is everyone at work today???






Hey everyone! 

Tricia...sorry you're not feeling well    Hot tea w/ honey   ....good thing it's not one of the boys not feeling well!

Todd...well..you just KNOW you'll be hunted down if you DON'T do full report with pix included....(oh, and break the rulz and take pix where ya ain't 'posed to    )

Lawrence, if you are feeling that miserable, I have no idea why you allowed that dog?  

Welcome back Wendy....New contest.  Who gets their trippie done first....the swim gals OR Wendy?


----------



## macraven

if you have a cell phone with camera features, you'll never get caught taking pictures with it inside of the place.


i'm so bad..........


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Todd...well..you just KNOW you'll be hunted down if you DON'T do full report with pix included....(oh, and break the rulz and take pix where ya ain't 'posed to    )


Well...I can't have a target on my back can I?  


I just watched last night's episode of CSI: Miami and I can't believe Alex quit! She's one of the main reasons I like the show.


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Tricia...sorry you're not feeling well    Hot tea w/ honey   ....good thing it's not one of the boys not feeling well!
> 
> Todd...well..you just KNOW you'll be hunted down if you DON'T do full report with pix included....(oh, and break the rulz and take pix where ya ain't 'posed to    )
> 
> Lawrence, if you are feeling that miserable, I have no idea why you allowed that dog?
> 
> Welcome back Wendy....New contest.  Who gets their trippie done first....the swim gals OR Wendy?



What can I say when DW wants something she gets it whether I say yes or no and thought it was a dead subject about the dog until a friend took her to get it and love her to death but its like talking to a wall and wonder if they care sometimes


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... another busy day ... 

Eye appointment went well ... errands finished ... suitcases all packed ... house made comfortable for Mom (and dogs) ... just passing the time until we can get to bed so we can wake up and head off to the airport 



keishashadow said:


> good luck w/the peepers!  glad u r feeling better
> how smart of you to plan ur trip for the opening of The Simpsons



We actually didn't plan it that way but are very glad we'll get to be there  



Tinker-tude said:


> HAVE FUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!!
> I wish we were going sooner.  Hope you're feeling better and not all congested on your flight.
> 
> Taminator


Thanks!  I am feeling much better but will take my sinus meds in the morning so I'm not congested ...



RVGal said:


> Have fun Bonny (and Lee)!  I hope I didn't miss the big send off.  Looking forward to another report when you come back.


We're still here - for one more sleep anyway 



Metro West said:


> I'll take good care of them at DHS for the Toy Story Mania preview this weekend.


 Looking forward to it!


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ... another busy day ...
> 
> Eye appointment went well ... errands finished ... suitcases all packed ... house made comfortable for Mom (and dogs) ... just passing the time until we can get to bed so we can wake up and head off to the airport
> 
> 
> We actually didn't plan it that way but are very glad we'll get to be there
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I am feeling much better but will take my sinus meds in the morning so I'm not congested ...
> 
> 
> We're still here - for one more sleep anyway
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!



Have a great time


----------



## KStarfish82

Deadliest Catch!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> Have a great time


Thanks Lawrence!


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading to bed...have a good night all!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I'm heading to bed...have a good night all!



Hi Todd .... 

Night Todd ...

... see you on the 11th


----------



## ky07

Quick drive by to say good night homies


----------



## KStarfish82

Good night everyone!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Yay. My car broke down. Pulled into the ATM and everything turned off. Something electrical.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well g'night homies 

... my last post for 10 days 

... signing off, heading to bed (4:30 am comes early) 

... in 24 hours will be snug in our beds in Orlando  

Promise to take lots of pics and will have a TR soon after we get home.

Catch ya later homies


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well g'night homies
> 
> ... my last post for 10 days
> 
> ... signing off, heading to bed (4:30 am comes early)
> 
> ... in 24 hours will be snug in our beds in Orlando
> 
> Promise to take lots of pics and will have a TR soon after we get home.
> 
> Catch ya later homies





good bye and have a safe and wonderful trip.


hope you and lee have loads of fun......


----------



## Akdar

KStarfish82 said:


> Deadliest Catch!!!!


 I'm watching it now on the DVR, I love this show!!  It's rare that I'm one of the last one's to lock the door, and turn off the lights!


----------



## macraven

its now wednesday and time to lock up the joint.


green lights out.

stay quiet....bony and lee are trying to get a few hours of shut eye before they have to get up and leave in the next 4 hours.



animals in bed.


doors locked


hopefully dolphin girl won't have to sleep in her car again tonight....


----------



## scotlass

Mornin Youse......

Well it looks like spring has finally sprung(or is it summer now) in Scotland....it sunny again. 
3 days in a row is gottae be some kinda record.
Pity i have work.....but if i want to do Florida in 09 its gottae be done !!

Hope you all have a great day.

you know what...._i do _feel like a Redhead.Cheers youse.


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Good Morning!  Hump Day!*


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Wednesday! Have a great day!


----------



## t-and-a

MORNIN'!


----------



## RVGal

RAPstar said:


> Yay. My car broke down. Pulled into the ATM and everything turned off. Something electrical.



At least you were right there where you had access to all your money.

I'm looking for the positive.  I had to think a long time to come up with that.  

Maybe now is a good time to mention that the regular posters on this thread seem to have car problems... and for some reason, teeth problems too?   



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well g'night homies
> 
> ... my last post for 10 days
> 
> ... signing off, heading to bed (4:30 am comes early)
> 
> ... in 24 hours will be snug in our beds in Orlando
> 
> Promise to take lots of pics and will have a TR soon after we get home.
> 
> Catch ya later homies



I know I missed you this time, but have a good time and I'll be waiting patiently for the Trippie.  



Akdar said:


> I'm watching it now on the DVR, I love this show!!  It's rare that I'm one of the last one's to lock the door, and turn off the lights!



I love Deadliest Catch too.  Isn't it almost time for your trip?   



scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse......
> 
> Well it looks like spring has finally sprung(or is it summer now) in Scotland....it sunny again.
> 3 days in a row is gottae be some kinda record.
> Pity i have work.....but if i want to do Florida in 09 its gottae be done !!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day.
> 
> you know what...._i do _feel like a Redhead.Cheers youse.



That's because you _are_ a Redhead!


----------



## RVGal

Before I try to brave the Dining board, and I'll admit the prospect frightens me, I thought I would check with you guys first.

Do any of you know what the character dining choices are at Disney World for lunch?  I only know one, the Garden Grill at the Land in Epcot.  We've done that once and it was nice.  I'm hoping to find something new, but if we have to repeat that one I'll live.

I don't want to book a breakfast because I don't want a set time that we have to be somewhere in the morning.  I prefer to eat in the parks for character meals because we can plan to be at that park on the day of the reservation and not have to go back and forth to another resort.  Dinner is usually more expensive, but if there is a reasonably priced dinner at one of the resorts that might work.  The boys are at an age where they prefer the main characters (Mickey, Donald, Goofy, etc... or Pooh, Piglet, Tigger, etc...), but I'm open to any and/or all suggestions.

Any thoughts?


----------



## outlander

Morning all!

Tricia:  Akershus (Norway) is character dining.  It's all princesses though.
edited- I thought you were asking for character dining specifically in Epcot.
Character dining for lunch would be:
CRT
Crystal palace (I would recommend this one)
Hollywood and Vine


----------



## RVGal

outlander said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Tricia:  Akershus (Norway) is character dining.  It's all princesses though.
> edited- I thought you were asking for character dining specifically in Epcot.
> Character dining for lunch would be:
> CRT
> Crystal palace (I would recommend this one)
> Hollywood and Vine



I don't think the princesses would go over too big.  Well, Daniel would probably be okay with it, but Joshua has reached the age where other boys are convincing him that it is a sin to like "girly" things.   

Crystal Palace is Pooh & Tigger, right?  Who is at Hollywood and Vine?


----------



## outlander

Crystal Palace is Pooh, Tigger, Piglet, Eyore (or any combination of them) and they usually make it around a couple of times.

Hollywood & Vine is Playhouse Disney characters (JoJo I think) it's definitely geared for the younger set.

Your best bet, if you want to do lunch, is CP

Edited again:  In my experience, the lunch and dinner prices weren't too much different.  If you really want to expand your character selections, you might consider dinner.  Though....really, if the boys like Pooh, Eeyore and such, CP is still going to be a really good choice.


----------



## keishashadow

wwessing said:


> K - I'll tell you that we had a wonderful time. We left home Thursday, April 24 and drove straight through the night. We are TOO DA#N OLD to do that again, so we left Orlando on Sunday mid morning, stopped for the night and got home yesterday day late afternoon.
> 
> I'm alone today, trying to get things straightened out but I have a serious case of post-vacation depression!!! I don't wanna do *JACK* and then DH will be ticked if he comes home and I didn't do what I said I would do and then I will get mad at him for getting mad at me and isn't this a big ole mess  I took our rental back this morning and had my dd20 pick me up so I could spend some time with my now walking grandson and so I took her to an early lunch and had her take me to the store for a few groceries dh called and said I needed to pick up. So now I'm home and working on laundry and mostly have stuff unpacked. I got all upset when I unpacked my souvenier Margaritaville glass . . . so I logged on and now I'm pouting!


Daniels? what's wrong with Jack Daniels 
drive sounds yucky, sorry & for your vacation hangover - they stink


Metro West said:


> Sorry to hear about the allergies...I've had trouble as well. I'll be taking pix at both previews and will write a TR. How would that be?


wonderful 


RAPstar said:


> Yay. My car broke down. Pulled into the ATM and everything turned off. Something electrical.


 hope u had AAA to haul it off


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well g'night homies
> 
> ... my last post for 10 days
> 
> ... signing off, heading to bed (4:30 am comes early)
> 
> ... in 24 hours will be snug in our beds in Orlando
> 
> Promise to take lots of pics and will have a TR soon after we get home.
> 
> Catch ya later homies


so long, farewell...

bring back the magic!



t-and-a said:


> MORNIN'!


 
more like moanin' here...

and i'm talking in a good way 



RVGal said:


> Before I try to brave the Dining board, and I'll admit the prospect frightens me, I thought I would check with you guys first.
> 
> Do any of you know what the character dining choices are at Disney World for lunch? I only know one, the Garden Grill at the Land in Epcot. We've done that once and it was nice. I'm hoping to find something new, but if we have to repeat that one I'll live.
> 
> I don't want to book a breakfast because I don't want a set time that we have to be somewhere in the morning. I prefer to eat in the parks for character meals because we can plan to be at that park on the day of the reservation and not have to go back and forth to another resort. Dinner is usually more expensive, but if there is a reasonably priced dinner at one of the resorts that might work. The boys are at an age where they prefer the main characters (Mickey, Donald, Goofy, etc... or Pooh, Piglet, Tigger, etc...), but I'm open to any and/or all suggestions.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
this will come as a surprise to many after my last report of ADRs...

Crystal Palace rocks!  When paying OOP (no DP) we choose it over dinner since most of the food is the same (exception of peel & eat shrimp & some of the carving meat) and it's a whole lotta less dough, usually less crowded-better charactar interation.  Nice how the kiddos can get to parade about too during the dance.

i'm in a funk, pooch is still limping after 2 rounds of meds; had to drop her off @ the vets for series of Xrays.  Always feel so bad when they give you that pitiful look...you're leaving me all alone .  Was appalled when some dumb broad pulled across 2 lanes of highway (she was in the 3rd lane going the same way i was) into moving traffic approx 35 mph to get to Target & cut me (and another car betwixt us) off to the point where even though i was holding onto pooch's leash with one hand...she slid off the seat.  I'm beginning to think they should recall everybody's license & have them do a road test .  Guess i should be glad the car beside me didn't veer too far into my lane .  I hate to drive anymore.


----------



## tlinus

KStarfish82 said:


> Deadliest Catch!!!!



*love.it.*


----------



## tlinus

Morning All!!

Happy Hump Day (_sorry B__arb_ - I know its not yours  )

Still trying to de-vacation so I can get ready to go on vacation again in 20 days   

*Bonny and Lee *- I know I missed the sendoff - but I truly hope you have a great trip   Cannot wait to read all about it  

*Tricia *- I think the Crystal Palace is your best bet for lunch. The boys would like the interaction with Pooh and friends. 

*Lawrence *- our friends have cats. He is really allergic to them. There is a spray for the pet to help keep the dander down. Maybe go look into something like that for dogs?? Or just live on Sudafed   Jim is allergic to our dog - but she loves him to pieces. How is the smoking thing going? Still down to less than a pack??

*Wendy *- welcome home.....get those undies done   and tell us all about the trip!!! How was the Hard Rock? Were you able to eat where you wanted and did it effect the diet any? I hope not, you have done well on it....Sorry dd got ill - we usually have one of those days each vacation too (remember last year Jim broke a tooth  )

*Fletch, Todd, mac, Allison, Janet, Rob, outlander, Mike, scotlass, Barb, KFish, Patty and all the other homies out there *- *GOOD MORNING TO YOU ALL AS WELL!!!*


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> Morning All!!
> 
> Happy Hump Day (_sorry B__arb_ - I know its not yours  )
> 
> Still trying to de-vacation so I can get ready to go on vacation again in 20 days
> 
> *Bonny and Lee *- I know I missed the sendoff - but I truly hope you have a great trip   Cannot wait to read all about it
> 
> *Tricia *- I think the Crystal Palace is your best bet for lunch. The boys would like the interaction with Pooh and friends.
> 
> *Lawrence *- our friends have cats. He is really allergic to them. There is a spray for the pet to help keep the dander down. Maybe go look into something like that for dogs?? Or just live on Sudafed   Jim is allergic to our dog - but she loves him to pieces. How is the smoking thing going? Still down to less than a pack??
> 
> *Wendy *- welcome home.....get those undies done   and tell us all about the trip!!! How was the Hard Rock? Were you able to eat where you wanted and did it effect the diet any? I hope not, you have done well on it....Sorry dd got ill - we usually have one of those days each vacation too (remember last year Jim broke a tooth  )
> 
> *Fletch, Todd, mac, Allison, Janet, Rob, outlander, Mike, scotlass, Barb, KFish, Patty and all the other homies out there *- *GOOD MORNING TO YOU ALL AS WELL!!!*



*UMMM the smoking question
Lets see how can I put it 
One good term would be fell of the wagon but don't worry starting back on the cutting down thing agian today and hope I didn't disappoint any of the homies and hopefully I get back to where I was before everything got so hetic and agian sorry homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

pooch back home under house arrest, supposed to not run (fat chance, guess she'll be outside only on a leash ) & steriods for awhile, if no progress off to orthopedic vet (didn't even know they had them lol)

at least no hip dysplasia, or anything else


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *UMMM the smoking question*
> *Lets see how can I put it *
> *One good term would be fell of the wagon but don't worry starting back on the cutting down thing agian today and hope I didn't disappoint any of the homies and hopefully I get back to where I was before everything got so hetic and agian sorry homies  *


u have nothing to be sorry for 

i lost count of the number of times i tried to quit, quit, restarted easily over the period of 10 years

while i managed to quite for 9 months or so each time i was preggie, always started up again thinking i could just have 1 or 2 while out socialing , it gets a powerful hold on you. 

when u are ready, u will finally do it -good luck


----------



## macraven

hello homies.....
i finally got back on line



i heard from loribell and she is fine.
she lost her internet connection and it won't be back in operation until maybe early next week.  look for her around tuesday maybe...

she has satellite connection and the weather effects her connection.


she said to tell all the homies hello and she misses all of you.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> u have nothing to be sorry for
> 
> i lost count of the number of times i tried to quit, quit, restarted easily over the period of 10 years
> 
> while i managed to quite for 9 months or so each time i was preggie, always started up again thinking i could just have 1 or 2 while out socialing , it gets a powerful hold on you.
> 
> when u are ready, u will finally do it -good luck



Thanks cause its does have a powerful hold on you and those that don't smoke can't understand that and have had comments like come on you can quit that its not hard and statments like that give me a


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> if you have a cell phone with camera features, you'll never get caught taking pictures with it inside of the place.
> 
> 
> i'm so bad..........




 



Metro West said:


> I just watched last night's episode of CSI: Miami and I can't believe Alex quit! She's one of the main reasons I like the show.



 WHAT?!?!  Why?  I loved her... and I forgot to watch it!!!  



ky07 said:


> What can I say when DW wants something she gets it whether I say yes or no and thought it was a dead subject about the dog until a friend took her to get it and love her to death but its l*ike talking to a wall and wonder if they care sometimes*



Apparently you need to be LOUDER  



RAPstar said:


> Yay. My car broke down. Pulled into the ATM and everything turned off. Something electrical.



 welcome to the place for car trouble  (you better not jinx me!) 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... my last post for 10 days
> 
> ... in 24 hours will be snug in our beds in Orlando
> 
> Promise to take lots of pics and will have a TR soon after we get home.



 missed ya!  Oh well...I'm sure you'll still have a fab time  




scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse......
> 
> Well it looks like spring has finally sprung(or is it summer now) in Scotland....it sunny again.
> 3 days in a row is gottae be some kinda record.
> Pity i have work.....but if i want to do Florida in 09 its gottae be done !!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day.
> 
> you know what...._i do _feel like a Redhead.Cheers youse.



Okay...so now I'm curious....what exactly is your weather _'supposed' _to be like     ...and you're right...ya wanna play, ya haveta pay!    I assume it's really expensive to fly to the states for vacation, huh?  Heck, i LIVE here and it's expensive to go  



Motherfletcher said:


> *Good Morning!  Hump Day!*





Metro West said:


> Good morning and happy Wednesday! Have a great day!





t-and-a said:


> MORNIN'!



WAAAAYYYY too many happy people that early in the day! 



RVGal said:


> I love Deadliest Catch too.  Isn't it almost time for your trip?



 Is Deadliest Catch a show about fishing?  If so, I think I saw some of it to see what all the hub-bub was about...   



RVGal said:


> Before I try to brave the Dining board, and I'll admit the prospect frightens me, I thought I would check with you guys first.
> 
> Do any of you know what the character dining choices are at Disney World for lunch?
> 
> Any thoughts?



My thoughts are this: you already know than me and seems like you've gotten good advice.... Let us know if you get 'attacked' on the Dining boards...we gotcher bak  



keishashadow said:


> i'm in a funk, pooch is still limping after 2 rounds of meds; had to drop her off @ the vets for series of Xrays.  Always feel so bad when they give you that pitiful look...you're leaving me all alone .  Was appalled when some dumb broad pulled across 2 lanes of highway (she was in the 3rd lane going the same way i was) into moving traffic approx 35 mph to get to Target & cut me (and another car betwixt us) off to the point where even though i was holding onto pooch's leash with one hand...she slid off the seat.  I'm beginning to think they should recall everybody's license & have them do a road test .  Guess i should be glad the car beside me didn't veer too far into my lane .  I hate to drive anymore.



  That's rotten!  Hope your horn was a blowin'!    I hope she'll be okay....nothing major wrong and whatever is wrong is fixable at a decent price  



tlinus said:


> Still trying to de-vacation so I can get ready to go on vacation again in 20 days



somebody smack her!


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *UMMM the smoking question
> Lets see how can I put it
> One good term would be fell of the wagon but don't worry starting back on the cutting down thing agian today and hope I didn't disappoint any of the homies and hopefully I get back to where I was before everything got so hetic and agian sorry homies  *



keep at it Lawrence...you can do it    Think POSITIVE!! 



keishashadow said:


> pooch back home under house arrest, supposed to not run (fat chance, guess she'll be outside only on a leash ) & steriods for awhile, if no progress off to orthopedic vet (didn't even know they had them lol)
> 
> at least no hip dysplasia, or anything else



Well...good news is no dysplasia.... why on roids and 'wait n see'??  Why not go straight to ortho??   



macraven said:


> hello homies.....
> i finally got back on line
> i heard from loribell and she is fine.
> she lost her internet connection and it won't be back in operation until maybe early next week.  look for her around tuesday maybe...
> 
> she has satellite connection and the weather effects her connection.
> 
> 
> she said to tell all the homies hello and she misses all of you.



 

(thanks mac   )


----------



## RVGal

Lawrence, don't worry about disappointing us.  You are the one that has to deal with it.  I have no experience with smoking, so I am in no position to judge.  If it is anything like dieting, I take it one day at a time.  If I fall off the wagon, I climb back on.  Sometimes it takes awhile to climb back on, but I get there eventually.

Mac, I'm so glad you heard from Lori.  Thank goodness it was something simple like her internet connection.  I was really starting to worry.  She missed her birthday party and everything!

Barb, Deadliest Catch is on Discovery Channel.  You follow several boats, their captains and crews, as they do their thing catching Alaska King Crabs in the Bering Sea.  There are always huge storms that hit, there is always the threat of the ever present ice pack closing in, and they continue to plant and pull their crab pots through it all.  Fascinating stuff... in a why the hell would anyone do that sorta way.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey Tricia - did you see last night's episode?

Who's your favorite captain/boat?


----------



## bubba's mom

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey Tricia - did you see last night's episode?
> 
> Who's your favorite captain/boat?



WHY are you watching tv when you have a trip report to do missy!?


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> WHAT?!?!  Why?  I loved her... and I forgot to watch it!!!


I know...the episode involved her son Brian and a friend of his who was a Federal squealer who killed a guy with a piece of slate from Alex's house. When Alex almost saw Brian get thrown in jail because he wouldn't name names, she freaked a little. At the end of the show, she told Horatio she needed to spend more time with the living and resigned.


----------



## bubba's mom

Darn it!    Wonder if she's taking a leave of absence, or quitting altogether??  I really liked her!  

thanks for the info... 


btw....have any of youse heard of or used Bayhill limo/transportation?  A friend of mine is asking me about them... Never heard of 'em..     Going to throw it out on Transp. board...


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> WHY are you watching tv when you have a trip report to do missy!?


yeah!  what's worse that waiting a long time to do a TR  



ky07 said:


> Thanks cause its does have a powerful hold on you and those that don't smoke can't understand that and have had comments like come on you can quit that its not hard and statments like that give me a


 
consider the source - then place them on "ignore" 

There's AA & NA, wonder if there's a support group of sorts for smokers.  know from an acquaintance attending that nearly everybody there smokes like a fiend...guess they figure that habit is less deadly or one step @ a time? whatever, pixie dust to us all to be better peeps 

how's ur son doing?

allison - 20 days! i don't think i would've bothered to unpack hey, that's right; i never do unpack the toiletries...just keep refreshing them...never know when wanderlust or a DING will strike 

called to tan, 1st appointment @ 7:20 pm guess that's what happens when you're the only dog & pony show in town.

whadja have for dinner?  for me BBQ chips & a liverwurst sammich - yum...cooked burgers for family; they can nuke them @ will.


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> Darn it!  Wonder if she's taking a leave of absence, or quitting altogether?? I really liked her!
> 
> thanks for the info...
> 
> 
> btw....have any of youse heard of or used Bayhill limo/transportation? A friend of mine is asking me about them... Never heard of 'em..  Going to throw it out on Transp. board...


did they google them?

know my DS just mentioned yesterday how nice & clean the SUV was from agency that picked them up in (as compared to mine i suppose lol). I've never used them, was surprised when he told me during the grocery stop i arranged - that the owner/driver went in the store with them. Only issue was he wasn't allowed to pull in the driveway/turnaround of the BW, evidently something to do proprietary contract . he said they only had a short distance to drag their bags/groceries to valet.


----------



## RVGal

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey Tricia - did you see last night's episode?
> 
> Who's your favorite captain/boat?



Yes, I saw last nights episode.  I've seen all the new ones on Tuesday so far.

I gotta go with Psycho Sig... Capt of the Northwestern.  He is like a box of chocolates.  You never know what you're gonna get!   



keishashadow said:


> whadja have for dinner?  for me BBQ chips & a liverwurst sammich - yum...cooked burgers for family; they can nuke them @ will.



I made pork chops & tomato gravy with mashed potatoes and green beans.  I can hear the "what the hell is pork chops and tomato gravy" from here.  Let's just say it is a southern thing and leave it at that.   

Breakfast tomorrow will be biscuits with tomato gravy, if you really want to ponder our strange eating habits...


----------



## KStarfish82

RVGal said:


> I gotta go with Psycho Sig... Capt of the Northwestern.  He is like a box of chocolates.  You never know what you're gonna get!




I like Sig, but John on the Time Bandit is probably my fave.....especially when he threw the pick-up in the water!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> btw....have any of youse heard of or used Bayhill limo/transportation?  A friend of mine is asking me about them... Never heard of 'em..     Going to throw it out on Transp. board...


 I've never used them of course but I guess they are as good as any other. 

http://www.bayhilltransportation.com/index.html


----------



## ky07

Well I guess they are getting along now and begining to play with each other and here they are sleeping close to each other for the first time


----------



## Metro West

They are just tooooooooo cute!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> They are just tooooooooo cute!



Yes they are and so far the newest puppy is not bothering my allergies but sadly the oldest one the fluffy one still does cause I can let him get near me my left eye starts itching and swelling


----------



## the Dark Marauder

<---Has a blackberry now.

<---Has a better broadband card.

<---Desktop computer is still dead, even with a new power supply.


----------



## outlander

the Dark Marauder said:


> <---Has a blackberry now.
> 
> <---Has a better broadband card.
> 
> <---Desktop computer is still dead, even with a new power supply.


How's browsing on the Blackberry?  I haven't even attempted trying on the Dis


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Browsing on a blackberry? Wouldn't that make the fruit feel violated????  



 

Seriously, it's been pretty good. I've only tinkered on a few sites so far.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> allison - 20 days! i don't think i would've bothered to unpack hey, that's right; i never do unpack the toiletries...just keep refreshing them...never know when wanderlust or a DING will strike



uh...that's *TRACIE*.... (_mac _  ) 



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> called to tan, 1st appointment @ 7:20 pm guess that's what happens when you're the only dog & pony show in town.



  is this the same place you were complaining about before?   _appointments?_  


thanks for the input on Bayhill...she may gamble with them...told her who I've used...guess she don't wanna go for it  

congrats on the new toy DM.

Lawrence....pups are too cute!


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> Daniels?  i'm in a funk, pooch is still limping after 2 rounds of meds; had to drop her off @ the vets for series of Xrays.  Always feel so bad when they give you that pitiful look...you're leaving me all alone .



Sorry she's still limping....  Is she touching her paw on the ground at all?  If not, it's probably a torn cruciate ligament.  If she's just stiff and limpy, I have no clue.



> Was appalled when some dumb broad pulled across 2 lanes of highway (she was in the 3rd lane going the same way i was) into moving traffic approx 35 mph to get to Target & cut me (and another car betwixt us) off to the point where even though i was holding onto pooch's leash with one hand...she slid off the seat.  I'm beginning to think they should recall everybody's license & have them do a road test .  Guess i should be glad the car beside me didn't veer too far into my lane .  I hate to drive anymore.



I think every area has it's own common versions of crazy drives.  Here, people sit in you blind spot for long periods of time, stop at the end of onramps as if they had stop sign, and don't know what a blinker is.  Sorry pupster got thrown off the seat.  That couldn't have felt good.





ky07 said:


> Thanks cause its does have a powerful hold on you and those that don't smoke can't understand that and have had comments like come on you can quit that its not hard and statments like that give me a





My husband used to smoke two packs a day before we met, and he quit.  He tells people that he knows former heroine addicts who still can't stop smoking, if that tells you how addictive nicotene is.  I'm not trying to discourage you about quitting, because it's possible and a lot of people do it, but it's a VERY difficult addiction to get over.  People who don't understand that are just really ignorant.  Don't let them get to you!  If you want me to send you a few things my husband did that helped him quit, just send me a private message and I'll send them to you.




keishashadow said:


> consider the source - then place them on "ignore"
> 
> whadja have for dinner?  for me BBQ chips & a liverwurst sammich - yum...cooked burgers for family; they can nuke them @ will.




Well said, Janet!  For dinner I ditched my plans to make a really yummy sounding Italian chicken thing and had my wonderful hubby get me a Big Mac.  He loves liverwurst, too, by the way.    After a long day of running errands and trying to shop with a toddler, I'm too tired to cook!




RVGal said:


> I made pork chops & tomato gravy with mashed potatoes and green beans.  I can hear the "what the hell is pork chops and tomato gravy" from here.  Let's just say it is a southern thing and leave it at that.
> 
> Breakfast tomorrow will be biscuits with tomato gravy, if you really want to ponder our strange eating habits... [/COLOR]




I'm not a native southerner, but so far for the last eleven years, I've LOVED southern food.  I can't wait until the green tomatoes hit the grocery store!




ky07 said:


> Well I guess they are getting along now and begining to play with each other and here they are sleeping close to each other for the first time




Awwwwww!  They're going to be inseperable soon.  Especially if the new one grows up and eats the fluffy one.




the Dark Marauder said:


> <---Has a blackberry now.
> 
> <---Has a better broadband card.
> 
> <---Desktop computer is still dead, even with a new power supply.




Congratulations on your phone upgrade!  I went in today to see if I had gotten my cracked cell phone insured, and sadly, I hadn't.  I'm afraid I'm going to cut my hand on the splintered glass.  Guess I better just bite the bullet and replace it....

Tamie


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading to bed now...have a good night!


----------



## coastermom

Hey everyone . I promise to get a TR going in during the day on Thusday . We had Katies Confirmation today as well as my nephews confirmation . I am exhausted to say the least . I am going to bed now . I hope to visit the homies in the box with lots of information on my trip soon . Night Night


----------



## RAPstar

well, luckily my car's only gonna be like $145. Battry cable got corroded. Hoepfully I'll get that stilmulus check on Fri. Cross your fingers for me!


----------



## macraven

sweet sleep homies.


someone lock up for me will ya?

i am gonna watch tv now.


----------



## macraven

here is the link for the gophone commercial i talked about a few weeks back.

it has meatloaf in it, tiffany also sings in the commercial
and an actor, the teen.  man, doesn't he have the look of meatloaf........


it is not meatloaf's son, he only has daughters 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5YMVO7-8ns



i wuv meatloaf...........



ok, all to bed now.

lock up time


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> well, luckily my car's only gonna be like $145. Battry cable got corroded. Hoepfully I'll get that stilmulus check on Fri. Cross your fingers for me!




Fingers crossed, and glad it wasn't something major.  Also glad you didn't get robbed in your stalled car.  




macraven said:


> sweet sleep homies.
> 
> 
> someone lock up for me will ya?
> 
> i am gonna watch tv now.





macraven said:


> here is the link for the gophone commercial i talked about a few weeks back.
> 
> it has meatloaf in it, tiffany also sings in the commercial
> and an actor, the teen.  man, doesn't he have the look of meatloaf........
> 
> 
> it is not meatloaf's son, he only has daughters
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5YMVO7-8ns
> 
> 
> 
> i wuv meatloaf...........
> 
> 
> 
> ok, all to bed now.
> 
> lock up time




Hey, Mac.  I'm going to bed now, too.  I'll have to watch teh Meatloaf commercial tomorrow after Jared goes to school.  Does this make me the official locker-upper tonight?   I'm putting the key in our swan fountain.  The water's dirty enough no bandits will see the key.  The cleaning supplies are under the sink for whoever opens up in the morning.

Taminator


----------



## scotlass

Mornin Youse....

See what happens when you moan....not an hour after complaining about having to go to work yesterday we had a meetin to say we close in 4 weeks.They _hope _to relocate every one but no guarantees......   

DH wage took a blow 6 months ago due to " restructuring " to his company so this is the last thing we need.

Bubbas mom (sorry,not sure of everyones real names yet) it is expensive but we try to do Florida every two years to help save.....might be longer this time though !!!   

Well ,I put the coffee on and cleaned down the tops so have a heart breakfast and a good day youse.


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Good Morning!*
A week from today 
We' ll be on our way.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Thursday! The weekend is almost here!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## tlinus

*morning all

rainy day here - blech

on a good note 19 days til we are off to Florida!!!

Barb - didja see that they caught that rotten cop killer......hope he never sees a view out his window that doesn't include prison bars.   

going to throw in a load of  

be back soon!!*


----------



## outlander

the Dark Marauder said:


> Browsing on a blackberry? Wouldn't that make the fruit feel violated????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's been pretty good. I've only tinkered on a few sites so far.


  

Good to hear.  Maybe I'll try it before we set sail in a couple of weeks 

Sorry about your computer, that's a bummer.


Morning all!!


----------



## RVGal

Tinker-tude said:


> Awwwwww!  They're going to be inseperable soon.  Especially if the new one grows up and eats the fluffy one.



   



coastermom said:


> Hey everyone . I promise to get a TR going in during the day on Thusday . We had Katies Confirmation today as well as my nephews confirmation . I am exhausted to say the least . I am going to bed now . I hope to visit the homies in the box with lots of information on my trip soon . Night Night



I'm tired just reading that.  I'll be waiting on you trippie.  Patiently.  Waiting.  Right here.   



RAPstar said:


> well, luckily my car's only gonna be like $145. Battry cable got corroded. Hoepfully I'll get that stilmulus check on Fri. Cross your fingers for me!



Any time your car gets fixed for under $200, count yourself lucky.  I'll cross some stuff for you.   



scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse....
> 
> See what happens when you moan....not an hour after complaining about having to go to work yesterday we had a meetin to say we close in 4 weeks.They _hope _to relocate every one but no guarantees......
> 
> DH wage took a blow 6 months ago due to " restructuring " to his company so this is the last thing we need.
> 
> Bubbas mom (sorry,not sure of everyones real names yet) it is expensive but we try to do Florida every two years to help save.....might be longer this time though !!!
> 
> Well ,I put the coffee on and cleaned down the tops so have a heart breakfast and a good day youse.



Bubba's mom is Barb.  I'm Tricia.  Somebody had a cheat sheet awhile ago.  Anyway, nice to meet you again.  The job situation stinks, there's no doubt about it.  I hope that they are able to relocate you, or that something even better comes along.



Motherfletcher said:


> A week from today
> We'll be on our way.



 Now I've got that scene from Princess Bride in my head where Fezzik couldn't stop talking in rhymes.


----------



## outlander

RVGal said:


> Now I've got that scene from Princess Bride in my head where Fezzik couldn't stop talking in rhymes.


Now I'VE got it in my head! 


from what you said


----------



## keishashadow

morning guys

barb - i'm going slowly insane...why do i keep mixing up peeps names...like i tell my DSs, i may call u by the wrong name but i know who i'm talking to 
yep, now the only salon in town with a bed started taking appts. IMO, better (as long as they have openings), nothing worse that fighting off the prom chickies. Hoping it dies down before i commit, no sense spending the dough if you can't get in. I had the last appointment yesterday, so hot i didn't last long, just miserably uncomfortable. Guess they need better ventilation

tricia - is that the gravy made with coffee, or is that something else. I've been hankering for greens lately; may have to open a can (shamefully lazy next day or 2). 

tamminator - (such a great name) ur din-din sounded good, i'd take a big mac over liverwurst any day.

today is sweet & sour chicken




the Dark Marauder said:


> <---Has a blackberry now.
> 
> <---Has a better broadband card.
> 
> <---Desktop computer is still dead, even with a new power supply.


well,  to you, except for DT



coastermom said:


> Hey everyone . I promise to get a TR going in during the day on Thusday . We had Katies Confirmation today as well as my nephews confirmation . I am exhausted to say the least . I am going to bed now . I hope to visit the homies in the box with lots of information on my trip soon . Night Night


 
Did they confirm @ same church? Did you get the Bishop, even my DH - non RC, finds the pomp fascinating



RAPstar said:


> well, luckily my car's only gonna be like $145. Battry cable got corroded. Hoepfully I'll get that stilmulus check on Fri. Cross your fingers for me!


 
keep ur connections, cables & hoses clean my pa taught me my way around under the hood, just enough to get into trouble. Still, u should check periodically, u might find






http://www.ksbw.com/automotive/16182653/detail.html check out the slide show



macraven said:


> here is the link for the gophone commercial i talked about a few weeks back.
> 
> it has meatloaf in it, tiffany also sings in the commercial
> and an actor, the teen. man, doesn't he have the look of meatloaf........
> 
> 
> it is not meatloaf's son, he only has daughters
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5YMVO7-8ns
> 
> 
> 
> i wuv meatloaf...........
> 
> 
> 
> ok, all to bed now.
> 
> lock up time


 
so...you're hungry for meatloaf  it's such a cool commercial 



scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse....
> 
> See what happens when you moan....not an hour after complaining about having to go to work yesterday we had a meetin to say we close in 4 weeks.They _hope _to relocate every one but no guarantees......
> 
> DH wage took a blow 6 months ago due to " restructuring " to his company so this is the last thing we need.
> 
> Bubbas mom (sorry,not sure of everyones real names yet) it is expensive but we try to do Florida every two years to help save.....might be longer this time though !!!
> 
> Well ,I put the coffee on and cleaned down the tops so have a heart breakfast and a good day youse.


 
aw, so sorry to hear ; hope it works out for you

btw, how long of a flight for u?


----------



## RVGal

outlander said:


> Now I'VE got it in my head!
> 
> 
> from what you said



Sorry.   



keishashadow said:


> tricia - is that the gravy made with coffee, or is that something else. I've been hankering for greens lately; may have to open a can (shamefully lazy next day or 2).



Nope.  The stuff made from coffee is Red Eye Gravy.  Pork Chops & Red Eye Gravy is popular with some, but I don't really like it.


----------



## outlander

RVGal said:


> Sorry.


Hehehe....no apologies necessary.  I was trying to pass it back to you with a 'lil rhyming thing.  I love Princess Bride.


----------



## Metro West

Oh wonderous and glorious Tag Fairy....PLEASE bestow "HHN addict" for my next tag....PLEASE! 

Thank you for your support!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Oh wonderous and glorious Tag Fairy....PLEASE bestow "HHN addict" for my next tag....PLEASE!
> 
> Thank you for your support!



stand in line.
the line starts behind me mister...........  


i would kill for that tag....


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> stand in line.
> the line starts behind me mister...........
> 
> 
> i would kill for that tag....


Sorry Toots...you already have a hula girl that tempts and teases everyone who looks at it.

All this humble redhead wants is that little ole tag.


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> here is the link for the gophone commercial i talked about a few weeks back.
> 
> it has meatloaf in it, tiffany also sings in the commercial
> and an actor, the teen.  man, doesn't he have the look of meatloaf........
> 
> 
> it is not meatloaf's son, he only has daughters


Mac, that HAS to be his son, I have seen that commercial a boatload of times, and paused it on the DVR to get Sherry's opinion, and we're convinced, it's his son!


----------



## Akdar

tlinus said:


> *morning all
> 
> rainy day here - blech
> 
> on a good note 19 days til we are off to Florida!!!
> 
> Barb - didja see that they caught that rotten cop killer......hope he never sees a view out his window that doesn't include prison bars.
> 
> going to throw in a load of
> 
> be back soon!!*



I won't miss the rain tomorrow, and the possible heavy rain better not delay our departure from Philly at 8:50AM!!! 

Are you an AP holder, just curious if you and Barb got the Simpson's preview postcard??

That guy they caught had ties to Reading, where I grew up and now work, (have since moved to the country about 12 miles north of Reading) no big surprise there!


----------



## macraven

He recently appeared in a AT&T GoPhone commercial and parodied " Let Me Sleep On It", part of the song "Paradise by the Dashboard Light" with actor Adam Cagley playing his son and 80s pop diva Tiffany Darwish as his wife.



I googled the info and it states he has only 2 daughters.
one step daughter and then amanda born in 81 who is a tv actress.



i had a long reply to you but it got eaten up in cyber space somehow.
i just hate that when it happens.......


i have a hard time also believing it is not his son...
such a look alike and sound alike.


----------



## Akdar

Well, he might as well be his son, cause "WE" said so


----------



## keishashadow

tricia - i've crossed the gravy off my list never had a red velvet cake    either, think that's southern origins?



Metro West said:


> Sorry Toots...you already have a hula girl that tempts and teases everyone who looks at it.
> 
> All this humble redhead wants is that little ole tag.


 
ok u 2, back to your respective corners & come out swinging...schawing! 
hula chickie's cute, not my type, wonder if she has a fresh pineapple hidden under that grass skirt ...that, i could go forfloating in a concoction of some sort involving rum or vodka 



Akdar said:


> I won't miss the rain tomorrow, and the possible heavy rain better not delay our departure from Philly at 8:50AM!!!
> 
> Are you an AP holder, just curious if you and Barb got the Simpson's preview postcard??
> 
> That guy they caught had ties to Reading, where I grew up and now work, (have since moved to the country about 12 miles north of Reading) no big surprise there!


 
no postcard for AP-holder me 

i'm convinced that the chick in the ML video is the one who sang on bat out of heck album...notice i said *heck* 

think the allergy has morphed into a lousy spring time cold...groan


----------



## outlander

keishashadow said:


> never had a red velvet cake


 Thou hath not truly lived!

okay... a little dramatic....but......YUM!!!



> think the allergy has morphed into a lousy spring time cold...groan


Bummer.  I love spring....wish it didn't come with all the allergies though.

Have some red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting.  That'll make ya better. 

It will at least make you forget you feel bad for awhile


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> think the allergy has morphed into a lousy spring time cold...groan



HI all!  That's where I am right now too.  Tried to convince myself it was just allergies for a bit but now since I'm hacking away, it doesn't seem to be working anymore!  Everyone at work is glaring at me.  I keep volunteering to go home, but they don't seem to like that option either.  One boss is in Vegas for the week, and the other boss and my coworker decided to go take an extra long lunch break (to get away from me I think!) so here I am!

DH made it home last night from yet another business trip, but this time involved waiting awhile at the airport for him.  American doesn't do a good job of updating their flight hotline.  Not to mention their stupid voice system that can't understand anything you say.  DS had piano (near the airport) from 7:30 to 8.  DH's flight was supposed to get in at 7:30 so I was going to run and get him during piano.  

Called at 7:30 and it told me 7:55.  So decided to wait until after piano and then DS and I ran over there.  Called again and it said 8:33.  It's about 20 minutes back home so no sense in running home, so we went to McD's only to be told at 8:30 that it was now 8:55.  Sigh!

Not much exciting going on around here.  Pretty much being sick and running to soccer!  Matt had his first AP test yesterday, but I think it's a while until he hears anything back.  Has another next Monday.  I think we're actually going to go ahead and buy the new minivan - I'm pretty sure it'll be a Honda.  DH wants to do it by the end of the month to take advantage of the rebates and financing offers now.  Where's that darn stimulus check?

Anyways, hope you're all doing well!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> never had a red velvet cake    either



Forgot to reply to this.  When DH and I were in Virginia (back in 88 or so!), we went to a mall that had red velvet cake for sale in one of the snack shops.  We asked what flavor it was (having never seen it before) and were told red velvet.  When we asked, "Yeah, but is it like strawberry or cherry or what?" were told simply "Red!"  Didn't know red was a flavor as well as a color!


----------



## tlinus

Akdar said:


> I won't miss the rain tomorrow, and the possible heavy rain better not delay our departure from Philly at 8:50AM!!!



*I will hope that the rain holds off for your takeoff.....of course I will be the looney outside waving to you on  the Southwest flight as it takes off over my house.   *



Akdar said:


> Are you an AP holder, just curious if you and Barb got the Simpson's preview postcard??



*not an ap holder here - we go old skool and buy them each year   It would make sense for us to get at least one though, right??  *



Akdar said:


> That guy they caught had ties to Reading, where I grew up and now work, (have since moved to the country about 12 miles north of Reading) no big surprise there!



*They found him in an abandoned house sort of near my old stomping grounds....pretty pathetic how the old hood has changed. Lots of fond memories of my teen years down there in SW Philly.  That is now 3 cops killed in two years - no wonder the police are stressed out......now not only do the have to proctect and serve the citizens, but also they have got to protect themselves more than ever before. *


----------



## marciemi

And wait - I'm back again!  Forgot another story.  I totally crashed our computer database system yesterday, and unfortunately the only computer guru here is the boss that's in Vegas.  Can't access anything from the 7 years or so of data or add anything in.  Talked to tech support much of yesterday afternoon who was able to get into the lines of code that showed for the final entry:

12:36pm  Failure   

Yeah, not a good sign!  So we're waiting for Monday for someone who hopefully knows what they're doing.  So there's a lot I can't be doing now so I'm hanging here.  Of course Monday will be all kinds of fun, but still!


----------



## tlinus

outlander said:


> Have some red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting.  That'll make ya better.
> 
> It will at least make you forget you feel bad for awhile



*I like your way of thinking *


----------



## tlinus

marciemi said:


> And wait - I'm back again!  Forgot another story.  I totally crashed our computer database system yesterday, and unfortunately the only computer guru here is the boss that's in Vegas.  Can't access anything from the 7 years or so of data or add anything in.  Talked to tech support much of yesterday afternoon who was able to get into the lines of code that showed for the final entry:
> 
> 12:36pm  Failure
> 
> Yeah, not a good sign!  So we're waiting for Monday for someone who hopefully knows what they're doing.  So there's a lot I can't be doing now so I'm hanging here.  Of course Monday will be all kinds of fun, but still!



*YIKES!!!!!

 

Hope boss man is enjoying his week in Vegas. Jim and I just got back. Come Monday he may not be a very happy camper - eh, that'll teach him not to show anyone else how to fix the system. Yeah - that sounds better, let's just blame him *


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> ok u 2, back to your respective corners & come out swinging...schawing!
> hula chickie's cute, not my type, wonder if she has a fresh pineapple hidden under that grass skirt ...that, i could go forfloating in a concoction of some sort involving rum or vodka


 That's a good thought...I could go for some fresh pineapple but I was spoiled on Maui...you talk about good? OMG...you have no idea!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> That's a good thought...I could go for some fresh pineapple but I was spoiled on Maui...you talk about good? OMG...you have no idea!


but i'd like to 



marciemi said:


> Forgot to reply to this. When DH and I were in Virginia (back in 88 or so!), we went to a mall that had red velvet cake for sale in one of the snack shops. We asked what flavor it was (having never seen it before) and were told red velvet. When we asked, "Yeah, but is it like strawberry or cherry or what?" were told simply "Red!"  Didn't know red was a flavor as well as a color!


ha, least i'm not alone; we can be sniffly together lol


outlander said:


> Thou hath not truly lived!
> 
> okay... a little dramatic....but......YUM!!!
> 
> Bummer. I love spring....wish it didn't come with all the allergies though.
> 
> *Have some red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting. That'll make ya* *better.*
> 
> It will at least make you forget you feel bad for awhile


 
yep, heck cream cheese is even good with smoked salmon


----------



## bubba's mom

scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse....
> 
> See what happens when you moan....not an hour after complaining about having to go to work yesterday we had a meetin to say we close in 4 weeks.They _hope _to relocate every one but no guarantees......
> 
> DH wage took a blow 6 months ago due to " restructuring " to his company so this is the last thing we need.
> 
> Bubbas mom (sorry,not sure of everyones real names yet) it is expensive but we try to do Florida every two years to help save.....might be longer this time though !!!
> 
> Well ,I put the coffee on and cleaned down the tops so have a heart breakfast and a good day youse.



Oh...that's not good... I'm sorry to hear that    Hopefully they'll just 'move' and all will be okay.....I'll send some mummydust across the ocean for ya   



tlinus said:


> *morning all
> 
> rainy day here - blech
> 
> on a good note 19 days til we are off to Florida!!!
> 
> Barb - didja see that they caught that rotten cop killer......hope he never sees a view out his window that doesn't include prison bars.
> 
> be back soon!!*



first...i agree...who turned off the sun?  

I DID see they caught him.  Remember they were talking about his ties to Antietam?  Lower Alsace?  Yep...just minutes up the road from me  

So glad they caught him before the funeral...which was their goal!  



keishashadow said:


> morning guys
> yep, now the only salon in town with a bed started taking appts. IMO, better (as long as they have openings), nothing worse that fighting off the prom chickies. Hoping it dies down before i commit, no sense spending the dough if you can't get in. I had the last appointment yesterday, so hot i didn't last long, just miserably uncomfortable. Guess they need better ventilation



Sounds like they need better ventilation OR byof (bring your own fan) :teeth)  Going late in the day is bad because it IS so hot from usage all day    Don't worry, proms are happenin'...girls should be about done!  



Metro West said:


> Oh wonderous and glorious Tag Fairy....PLEASE bestow "HHN addict" for my next tag....PLEASE!
> 
> Thank you for your support!





 PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!


(poor Todd....he really don't ask for much   )



macraven said:


> stand in line.
> the line starts behind me mister......
> 
> 
> i would kill for that tag....



but you gots the kewl scrollin' hulagirl    Which one wouldya give up  



Akdar said:


> I won't miss the rain tomorrow, and the possible heavy rain better not delay our departure from Philly at 8:50AM!!!
> 
> Are you an AP holder, just curious if you and Barb got the Simpson's preview postcard??
> 
> That guy they caught had ties to Reading, where I grew up and now work, (have since moved to the country about 12 miles north of Reading) no big surprise there!



I'll be praying the rain holds off...but SW is usually pretty good at getting outta here.... We have NEVER left late using SW and once even left EARLY  

yes....we got our AP preview postcard   (not that I'm gonna be there to utilize it   ) 

_Country_?  You moved to the _boonie sticks _brother!  



keishashadow said:


> never had a red velvet cake either, think that's southern origins?
> 
> no postcard for AP-holder me



Keep thinkin' allergies Janet....bound to do an about-face  

I'm with you...never had the red velvet...just doesn't LOOK appetizing    What's the big draw?? 

I can actually understand YOU not getting the AP postcard....you've had trouble with your APs since Day 1...remember??  ('cept for JR on his last trip) 



tlinus said:


> *I will hope that the rain holds off for your takeoff.....of course I will be the looney outside waving to you on  the Southwest flight as it takes off over my house. *



 she will 



			
				tlinus said:
			
		

> *not an ap holder here - we go old skool and buy them each year   It would make sense for us to get at least one though, right??  *



 You don't have at least *1* AP for the discounts??  





			
				tlinus said:
			
		

> *They found him in an abandoned house sort of near my old stomping grounds....pretty pathetic how the old hood has changed. Lots of fond memories of my teen years down there in SW Philly.  That is now 3 cops killed in two years - no wonder the police are stressed out......now not only do the have to proctect and serve the citizens, but also they have got to protect themselves more than ever before. *



Ya outta see the neighborhood where I grew up in Feltonville  

It's


----------



## blueeyesrnc

t-and-a said:


> Hi Homies!
> So, I finally got my tag, huh? I haven't seen it yet, but I will when I post this.
> Thanks for the goodies* outlander*!
> *MAC*, and everyone else who campaigned for my redheadedness, THANK YOU!!!!! You are my HOMIES!!!!



Congratulations! We campaigned hard for ya. Glad your finally red.



ky07 said:


> Good night homies going to bed still feeling bad due to a cold that I think DW passed on to me .
> So sleep well my friends and have a great day tomorrow



Hope your feeling better.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm here ... sort of
> 
> ... been freezing cold and sniffling the last couple days ... trying to rest, take my vitamins and drink lots of liquids - don't want to get sick before we leave (or while we're in Orlando) ...



Feel better, and have a safe trip.



coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> DID YOU MISS ME ???
> 
> Ok I will post a full TR when I get it together here . Busy with the kids this week as well as work and well RECOVERING from my Vacation .
> 
> WE    The HRH club level and well everyone was amazingly NICE .
> 
> Will say now that we did ride the simpsons and I will give my 2 cents on it later .
> 
> 
> Gotta run just a quick HI  for now .



Welcome back. Looking forward to your TR.



RAPstar said:


> Yay. My car broke down. Pulled into the ATM and everything turned off. Something electrical.



Sorry about your car. Glad the repair won't be too exspensive.



RVGal said:


> Before I try to brave the Dining board, and I'll admit the prospect frightens me, I thought I would check with you guys first.
> 
> Do any of you know what the character dining choices are at Disney World for lunch?  I only know one, the Garden Grill at the Land in Epcot.  We've done that once and it was nice.  I'm hoping to find something new, but if we have to repeat that one I'll live.
> 
> I don't want to book a breakfast because I don't want a set time that we have to be somewhere in the morning.  I prefer to eat in the parks for character meals because we can plan to be at that park on the day of the reservation and not have to go back and forth to another resort.  Dinner is usually more expensive, but if there is a reasonably priced dinner at one of the resorts that might work.  The boys are at an age where they prefer the main characters (Mickey, Donald, Goofy, etc... or Pooh, Piglet, Tigger, etc...), but I'm open to any and/or all suggestions.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Liberty Tavern has Goofy and friends for dinner. I've seen some good reviews. Crystal Palace is a sure bet if you like Pooh. How about Chef Mickey's at the Contemporary-you could take the monorail, fast and easy. I think they only have breakfast and dinner.


*Momma Mac*, I saw that commercial some time back. It's great. Sweet, sweet memories...


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> He recently appeared in a AT&T GoPhone commercial and parodied " Let Me Sleep On It", part of the song "Paradise by the Dashboard Light" with actor Adam Cagley playing his son and 80s pop diva Tiffany Darwish as his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> I googled the info and it states he has only 2 daughters.
> one step daughter and then amanda born in 81 who is a tv actress.
> 
> 
> 
> i had a long reply to you but it got eaten up in cyber space somehow.
> i just hate that when it happens.......
> 
> 
> i have a hard time also believing it is not his son...
> such a look alike and sound alike.





Akdar said:


> Well, he might as well be his son, cause "WE" said so



lol, I agree, it might as well be his son. I looked him up on imdb....and he's only 17!!!!  damn jailbait.


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is having a good one cause my dogs are driving me crazy cause now all they do is bark and play with each other and the puppy is the loudest one and then when it goes to far they start fighting and then back to playing.
I need a asprin


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is having a good one cause my dogs are driving me crazy cause now all they do is bark and play with each other and the puppy is the loudest one and then when it goes to far they start fighting and then back to playing.
> I need a asprin


My neighbor's dogs are just like that...they let them play in the yard until they get tired.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> My neighbor's dogs are just like that...they let them play in the yard until they get tired.



*Yeah thats what I have been doing and the only time they quit long enough to take a nap and then its on agian   *


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse...

We got a pack from work today explaining whats going to happen with the shut down.
Inside had a break down of our redundancy offer.
I only work part time so its not a lot but when i told DH he replied....." ya dancer, thats the flights for Florida sorted !!! " 

Why worry about the mortgage when you've got a holiday planned......

Keishashadow (sorry again for not knowing real name ) our flight is 9 long hours,we usually upgrade for comfort,but its a hard slog.

But its always worth it in the end right !!!

Well its bed time for this yin so see youse laters .


----------



## RAPstar

Yay! I have my car back!!! Now cross your fingers that I'll have $600 from the gov't. come morning!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon!


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is having a good one cause my dogs are driving me crazy cause now all they do is bark and play with each other and the puppy is the loudest one and then when it goes to far they start fighting and then back to playing.
> I need a asprin


 
take 2!  I'm counting the hours until i can feed the old man dinner when he gets home from work, take a big fat pill & crash.

 i'm having a time preventing pooch from tearing thru the yard (leash only until meds are done) while her buddy dashes thru the yard.  So glad she finally kept scratching on the door i had to put the latch on...reminded me of dripping water driving me bonkers.  



scotlass said:


> Hey Youse...
> 
> We got a pack from work today explaining whats going to happen with the shut down.
> Inside had a break down of our redundancy offer.
> I only work part time so its not a lot but when i told DH he replied....." ya dancer, thats the flights for Florida sorted !!! "
> 
> Why worry about the mortgage when you've got a holiday planned......
> 
> Keishashadow (sorry again for not knowing real name ) our flight is 9 long hours,we usually upgrade for comfort,but its a hard slog.
> 
> But its always worth it in the end right !!!
> 
> Well its bed time for this yin so see youse laters .


 
it'll be better in the am!  ps i'm janet



KStarfish82 said:


> Afternoon!


 
hi...suppose you've been busy with the TR 

barb - it was a bonus for jr to sail thru with his AP!  I'm thinking since he was in such a large group they just waived him thru for expediency.  I'm one of those ones who always forgets to pull out the AP for food & drink, did better last trip. Haven't had any luck with AP rates for the last 4 trips i priced out - AAA was always slightly (or massively) better. 

mac may be ready to commit mayhem for a tag, i'm more interested in finding a hot tub to crash.


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> tricia - i've crossed the gravy off my list never had a red velvet cake either, think that's southern origins?



Now red velvet cake is some good stuff.  That I would recommend trying.



outlander said:


> Thou hath not truly lived!
> 
> okay... a little dramatic....but......YUM!!!
> 
> Have some red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting.  That'll make ya better.



Yeah.  What she said.   



marciemi said:


> Forgot to reply to this.  When DH and I were in Virginia (back in 88 or so!), we went to a mall that had red velvet cake for sale in one of the snack shops.  We asked what flavor it was (having never seen it before) and were told red velvet.  When we asked, "Yeah, but is it like strawberry or cherry or what?" were told simply "Red!"  Didn't know red was a flavor as well as a color!



Of course Red is a flavor.  Have you never had Kool-Aid?  "I'm making Kool-Aid.  What flavor do you want?"  Trust me, the reply will be a color.   



bubba's mom said:


> I'm with you...never had the red velvet...just doesn't LOOK appetizing    What's the big draw??



It is a must for Christmas, I think because of the color (which comes strictly from food color btw).  The cake gets the most of its basic flavor from cocoa powder, so it is a chocolate-ish cake... usually with a rich, sweet cream cheese frosting.  Nummy.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all- 
Quick fly by....
Happy 100th page!  

Been busy this week so far.
Yesterday, my internet wouldn't work right and it was very hard to retrieve emails. It was very frustrating. Seems to be working today so far. Must be Microsoft Internet Explorer problems  
Been busy running errands the past couple of days, to drop this off and pick this up, etc for Boy Scouts. Last night we had a school function to attend, an Open House/ Portfolio Night type thing.
This afternoon I had to pick up Matthew from school, as he threw up at school and was sick  

Has Lori been back here yet? I know she was MIA around her birthday.
I haven't read back a few pages to see if she came back here or not.
ETA: I just read pg. 96 and Mac got a hold of Lori and Lori is doing well, just having internet connection problems.

Hope everyone is doing well   

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> mac may be ready to commit mayhem for a tag, i'm more interested in finding a hot tub to crash.




*like this one????:






bwaaaaahaaaaaa haaaaa - loves ya janet!!!!*


----------



## Metro West

Brab -

Did you watch Survivor? Erik is now the DUMBEST player EVER in the game. He wins immunity and instead of keeping it, he gives it to Natalie in order to apologize for his talking trash to everyone. Well...guess what? He got voted OUT! What an IDIOT! I guess it's back to scooping ice cream for a living!


----------



## outlander

RVGal said:


> Of course Red is a flavor.  Have you never had Kool-Aid?  "I'm making Kool-Aid.  What flavor do you want?"  Trust me, the reply will be a color.


Hahahahahhahaaaaa.....so true!





> It is a must for Christmas, I think because of the color (which comes strictly from food color btw).  The cake gets the most of its basic flavor from cocoa powder, so it is a chocolate-ish cake... usually with a rich, sweet cream cheese frosting.  Nummy.


I don't make mine as red as they are supposed to be (well, unless I'm doing an animal shape, that is always a hit) that much food coloring just couldn't be good for you!
Yes, they are chocolate-ish.  Definitely not choco lover chocolate though.
Verrra moist and yummarrific however.


----------



## Metro West

Good night folks...pleasant dreams!


----------



## outlander

Metro West said:


> Good night folks...pleasant dreams!


Good nighty night!


----------



## loribell

Hey guys just wanted to post and let you all know I am back online for now. I have to go all the way back to page 71 to ketchup so I won't be doing that tonight. I will try to do some tomorrow though. 

Sorry if I worried you guys. I'm sure mac let you know what was going on after she called me. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Friday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

FRIDAY!(finally)


----------



## outlander

Happy happy HAPPY Friday!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies  *


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning everyone!  Happy Friday (if that's whatcha want)....

Hey?  Who turned summer off?  

Bit of ketchup here........





scotlass said:


> Hey Youse...
> 
> We got a pack from work today explaining whats going to happen with the shut down.
> Inside had a break down of our redundancy offer.
> I only work part time so its not a lot but when i told DH he replied....." ya dancer, thats the flights for Florida sorted !!! "
> 
> Why worry about the mortgage when you've got a holiday planned......
> 
> Keishashadow (sorry again for not knowing real name ) our flight is 9 long hours,we usually upgrade for comfort,but its a hard slog.
> 
> But its always worth it in the end right !!!
> 
> Well its bed time for this yin so see youse laters .



 *NINE *hours?!?  Yikes!!!  Yes, it's definately worth it...no doubt....but, that is a whole DAY in the air.... No wonder it's only every other year     I'm sorry to hear about your job...but, having a vacation planned is the bright light at the end of that tunnel  



RAPstar said:


> Yay! I have my car back!!! Now cross your fingers that I'll have $600 from the gov't. come morning!!



Congrats and things crossed for you .... altho a shame to have to spend it on something like that   



keishashadow said:


> i'm having a time preventing pooch from tearing thru the yard (leash only until meds are done) while her buddy dashes thru the yard.  So glad she finally kept scratching on the door i had to put the latch on...reminded me of dripping water driving me bonkers.



 no better today, huh?  still dunno why they're messing around with roids....  



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> barb - it was a bonus for jr to sail thru with his AP!  I'm thinking since he was in such a large group they just waived him thru for expediency.  I'm one of those ones who always forgets to pull out the AP for food & drink, did better last trip. Haven't had any luck with AP rates for the last 4 trips i priced out - AAA was always slightly (or massively) better.
> 
> mac may be ready to commit mayhem for a tag, i'm more interested in finding a hot tub to crash.




We always forget our first couple of times to whip out AP for discounts too    Takes some gettin' used to!  Altho, Preferred isn't much of a discount anymore since the introduced Premiere AP.....discounts w/ Preferred are just as good as AAA (with regards to shopping and food...hotel = different story   )  We usually find AAA rates cheaper too....not even bothering checking AP rate for this year....need those nights to qualify for next level status     (Also, be member of coveted 3-way club then too!   ) 



RVGal said:


> Now red velvet cake is some good stuff.  That I would recommend trying.
> 
> Of course Red is a flavor. * Have you never had Kool-Aid?  "I'm making Kool-Aid.  What flavor do you want?"  *Trust me, the reply will be a color.



If you asked me what flavor KoolAid I wanted, I'd tell you "cherry" or maybe "raspberry"....not "red" or "blue"    (We wuz poor...I grew up on the stuff!  Always addressed by flavor, not color  ) 




			
				RVGal said:
			
		

> It is a must for Christmas, I think because of the color (which comes strictly from food color btw).  The cake gets the most of its basic flavor from cocoa powder, so* it is a chocolate-ish cake... usually with a rich, sweet cream cheese frosting.*  Nummy.



So, you're telling me this red-cake tastes like _'chocolate'_?? 



tlinus said:


> *like this one????:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwaaaaahaaaaaa haaaaa - loves ya janet!!!!*



Ohhhh...you're bad.....  



Metro West said:


> Brab -
> 
> Did you watch Survivor? Erik is now the DUMBEST player EVER in the game. He wins immunity and instead of keeping it, he gives it to Natalie in order to apologize for his talking trash to everyone. Well...guess what? He got voted OUT! What an IDIOT! I guess it's back to scooping ice cream for a living!



 oh yeah....I saw it!  Poor guy...he really IS an idiot!!   Like DH said....if he gave up immunity, he _deserved _to be voted out!    DH sent an email to his buddy at work who has Erik in "his" pool.... Basically tellin' him "thanks"    If Cirie can win, DH wins $180!  

Now....to sit and watch the girls pick each other off on Sunday....gonna be a good Mother's Day....  



outlander said:


> I don't make mine as red as they are supposed to be (well, unless I'm doing an animal shape, that is always a hit) *that much food coloring just couldn't be good for you!*Yes, they are chocolate-ish.  Definitely not choco lover chocolate though.
> Verrra moist and yummarrific however.




Probably not...but here's my theory.....there's a LOT of stuff in this world that ain't good for you.... why miss out on the good stuff?


----------



## LeslieR

Metro West said:


> Brab -
> 
> Did you watch Survivor? Erik is now the DUMBEST player EVER in the game. He wins immunity and instead of keeping it, he gives it to Natalie in order to apologize for his talking trash to everyone. Well...guess what? He got voted OUT! What an IDIOT! I guess it's back to scooping ice cream for a living!



I loved Erik! You're right, maybe he's not the smartest player but he was the funniest! I loved that he made up the name DABU, and his quote about being an ice cream man, not an ice cream boy (I rolled on the floor laughing at that comment) I was sad to see him go -- but he did deserve to get voted off.....


----------



## Metro West

LeslieR said:


> I loved Erik! You're right, maybe he's not the smartest player but he was the funniest! I loved that he made up the name DABU, and his quote about being an ice cream man, not an ice cream boy (I rolled on the floor laughing at that comment) I was sad to see him go -- but he did deserve to get voted off.....


I think the funniest has been James...he just puts it out there for all to hear. I did think it was funny when Erik came up with Dabu and he told everyone it meant something in Polynesian and it didn't. I was waiting for someone to call him on it but never did. I can't stand Eliza...I want to throw her off a cliff! I don't know how many more times that chin can hit the floor w/o needing stitches...nothing but camera drama with her.


----------



## outlander

bubba's mom said:


> Probably not...but here's my theory.....there's a LOT of stuff in this world that ain't good for you.... why miss out on the good stuff?



No doubt but in this case, the 'good stuff' isn't the color, it's the cake.  Tastes just as good without the color, so I generally just leave it out.
I would gladly make a red, red, red one just for you though!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Flying flubber cakes, I just found out that I'm not getting my $600 rebate as Direct Deposit, but as the mailed check. And I have to wait until July for it.


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> I think the funniest has been James...he just puts it out there for all to hear. I did think it was funny when Erik came up with Dabu and he told everyone it meant something in Polynesian and it didn't. I was waiting for someone to call him on it but never did. I can't stand Eliza...I want to throw her off a cliff! I don't know how many more times that chin can hit the floor w/o needing stitches...nothing but camera drama with her.



I gotta agree...that girl has a hard time keeping expressions to herself  



outlander said:


> No doubt but in this case, the 'good stuff' isn't the color, it's the cake.  Tastes just as good without the color, so I generally just leave it out.
> I would gladly make a red, red, red one just for you though!



Okay...so if it TASTES like chocolate, why are we making it red? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...oh, I'm havin' just a bite...you can have the rest.....gotta watch the calories ya know


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> Flying flubber cakes, I just found out that I'm not getting my $600 rebate as Direct Deposit, but as the mailed check. And I have to wait until July for it.



Why?

Better late than not at all!


----------



## outlander

the Dark Marauder said:


> Flying flubber cakes, I just found out that I'm not getting my $600 rebate as Direct Deposit, but as the mailed check. And I have to wait until July for it.


 
Well...at least you're getting one! 



bubba's mom said:


> Okay...so if it TASTES like chocolate, why are we making it red?


I haven't researched the origins of the red 
 I just know me likey 


> ...oh, I'm havin' just a bite...you can have the rest.....gotta watch the calories ya know [/COLOR][/SIZE]


I made this one special for you.  I took out all of the calories and replaced them with RED.  That's why it is so red.  Taking out the calories made more room for red.


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Why?


It should be the same with me...check out the article:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/community/news/deland/orl-delay0908may09,0,5721460.story

Also on the news front...check out this story about Disney:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-teacup0908may09,0,2834453.story


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> So, you're telling me this red-cake tastes like _'chocolate'_??


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse....

The wee fella watched Home Alone for the first time tonight   and he LOVED it.......he laughed so much at one bit that wee bit pee-pee came out !!!!   

Needless to say he found that every bit as funny.  

I forgot what a great film it was and Macauley Culken was so cute.

Im watching AI now.I dont know how behind we are over here but its the last four.

My guess is Bye Bye to the guy with the dreads.....


----------



## ky07

the Dark Marauder said:


> Flying flubber cakes, I just found out that I'm not getting my $600 rebate as Direct Deposit, but as the mailed check. And I have to wait until July for it.


*I know how you feel DM cause according to irs website I won't get mine until june  *


----------



## Metro West

Did anyone catch last night's episode of CSI:? That was one of the best shows in recent memory...LOVED the writing.


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm heading to bed...going to Universal first thing in the morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good night!


----------



## RAPstar

I got a digital camera!!!! It's a Kodak Easyshare, 7.2MP, and yadda yadda, I don't understand all that jargon. Had to get one anyway so I could o my trippie when I got back. You know you're hooked on the DIS when you buy a digital camera just to do a trip report.


----------



## Foladar

RAPstar said:


> I got a digital camera!!!! It's a Kodak Easyshare, 7.2MP, and yadda yadda, I don't understand all that jargon. Had to get one anyway so I could o my trippie when I got back. You know you're hooked on the DIS when you buy a digital camera just to do a trip report.



is that the Z712? or the newer one? we have the z712, you'll like it if its similar, great camera for a great price.


----------



## bubba's mom

Evenin' all....

Ketchup time  




outlander said:


> I haven't researched the origins of the red
> I just know me likey
> 
> I made this one special for you.  I took out all of the calories and replaced them with RED.  That's why it is so red.  Taking out the calories made more room for red.



oh well... calorie free..... wait!  how about the fat & cholestrol?? 



Metro West said:


> It should be the same with me...check out the article:
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/community/news/deland/orl-delay0908may09,0,5721460.story





Simply put: if you paid a tax preparer by having them deduct the amount from your refund, you are getting a paper check this summer.... eliminates you as direct deposit.  (lucky us, ours get done for free   )   ...Where's Jenn when you need tax stuff 'splained?? 




			
				Metro West said:
			
		

> Also on the news front...check out this story about Disney:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-teacup0908may09,0,2834453.story



That would NEVER happen at Universal!  



 




Seriously tho...what IS it about those darned teacups??  



scotlass said:


> Im watching AI now.I dont know how behind we are over here but its the last four.
> 
> My guess is Bye Bye to the guy with the dreads.....



Hey youself:    Dreads is gone.... 



Metro West said:


> Did anyone catch last night's episode of CSI:? That was one of the best shows in recent memory...LOVED the writing.



Really?  I thought it was "okay"..... didja pick up it was a Roseanne episode?  



Metro West said:


> Well...I'm heading to bed...going to Universal first thing in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night!



 attraction report(s) tomorrow! 




RAPstar said:


> I got a digital camera!!!! It's a Kodak Easyshare, 7.2MP, and yadda yadda, I don't understand all that jargon. Had to get one anyway so I could o my trippie when I got back. You know you're hooked on the DIS when you buy a digital camera just to do a trip report.



You got a dig camera JUST to do a trip report?    Wow.....  Congrats!  Sounds like a nice camera.... (altho, I know a lot of peeps not thrilled w/ Kodak...but, maybe the Easyshare is a different story?)


----------



## Notatourist

Greetings from lurkdom....just a note to say that Bonny and Lee are alive, well and enjoying the best of both worlds...It was great to see them last night. Hope all of you are doing well....see some of you at HHN....


----------



## RAPstar

Foladar said:


> is that the Z712? or the newer one? we have the z712, you'll like it if its similar, great camera for a great price.



No, its the M763. Not bad so far for the first day


----------



## bubba's mom

Rounding up the troops.....

Locking up.

Lights are going out.


If you are locked out, and can get in, please be quiet and tippy toe  

Nite all....


----------



## bubba's mom

ARE YA KIDDIN' ME?!?  
 


*GET UP EVERYONE!!!! *



...Oh....and HAPPY SATURDAY TOO!

 


​


----------



## t-and-a

Yes Happy Saturday to all! 
Todd, have fun today and bring us back some pictures!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Yay for Saturday


----------



## KStarfish82

I loves me some Saturdays!!!


----------



## ky07

*A little late but good morning Homies and hope everyone is having a great saturday so far  *


----------



## loribell

Well I guess nobody missed me! I am still trying to ketchup. Maybe will get a little done today before we head out to baseball. 

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Well I guess nobody missed me! I am still trying to ketchup. Maybe will get a little done today before we head out to baseball.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!



Good luck on the game!


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Well I guess nobody missed me! I am still trying to ketchup. Maybe will get a little done today before we head out to baseball.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!



*AWWW I missed ya Lori and glad to see ya back  *


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to start working on the TR from this morning. I didn't take as many pictures as I would have liked...my camera started acting up.  

Be back later with the TR and pictures.


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> Well I guess nobody missed me! I am still trying to ketchup. Maybe will get a little done today before we head out to baseball.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!




Oh, paleeze!  You just didn't ketchup far enough back in the thread.  Peeps were asking about you, and then we heard you were out of commission for a bit.  Of course we missed you!  




Metro West said:


> I'm going to start working on the TR from this morning. I didn't take as many pictures as I would have liked...my camera started acting up.
> 
> Be back later with the TR and pictures.




I keep forgetting to change my batteries in my camera.  They've been in there since Christmas, all through our Universal vacation, three family birthday parties, and dog and kid play days.  Those wonderful lithiums finally bit the dust.  Thanks for the reminder to tend to the camera.  

You take some GREAT pictures.  I know the camera is only part of the equation, Mr. Photo King, but what kind of camera do you have?

Tam


----------



## loribell

Okay I have read through everything and can start to reply. First I wanted to thank you all for the birthday party. Sorry I missed it. I was here in spirit. 

Now on with the ketchup:

Congrats to Tricia & Lawrence on their posting milestones!!!!!




scotlass said:


> Evening Youse......
> 
> Ive not been around(or got pictures done yet   )***  my crappy week turned into a  crappy two weeks.
> 
> long story short,my friend has been diagnosed with terminal Cancer and we thought we were going to lose her.....but she's a Scot and we dont give in easy so she is fighting back.She is out of hospital and back home (she stays in London but took ill on a trip up here) with her family.
> 
> Love ye Mo.
> 
> I will hopefully get some gid photies of ma bit for youse yins soon.
> 
> Hope youse are all well.x
> 
> Vicks.



I am so sorry for you & your friend. Ill keep her in my thoughts & prayers. Just stay positive. If she is a fighter she can beat it. Tell her no sugar in her diet. Many doctors dont  tell patients that but it is very important.  We are here for you when you need to vent. 




RVGal said:


> OMG!  I just got the funniest thing in the mail.
> 
> THANKS BARB!
> 
> Now I can display my Poop Lady status for the whole world to see...



Glad you liked it. Barb is amazing! 



fan of the TTA said:


> going to unsubscribe from this thread.  tooo big!
> 
> i'll talk with you guys, well the ones i want to in private message.
> 
> TTA



Uhhh, HOW RUDE! 



ky07 said:


> *He seems to be doing good cause he says his jaw is really not hurting anymore and he only had to use his pain meds once and now he says he is ready to start trying solid food agian but I tell him to slow down and wait another day or so cause it may still be too early for that.
> Thanks for asking Mac and the rest of you homies for asking  *



How is he doing now? I hope he held off and didnt get dry socket. I did the same thing when I was a teen. 






Sharon G said:


> The bags are packed, food in the cupboard for the kids. Called DS's girlfriend's mom to tell her Jim and I are going to be gone for the week, I think I'm ready to go!
> 
> Turning in soon, leaving for the airport at the ungodly hour of 4 am.
> 
> all you redheads - stay outa my room!



Sorry I missed the send off. I hope you are having a fabulous trip.



Tinker-tude said:


> I finally got the kids to bed.  Jonathan(2) is NOT happy about it and is still crying angrily 30 minutes later.  His life is one long string of tantrums broken up with intermittent brief minutes of great happiness, singing and laughter.  He managed to sneak upstairs today without me noticing.  When it got too quiet, I went looking for him.  He was sitting in the sink, shivering and shaking with the water running.  He had put the only towel in that bathroom into the sink for a cushion to sit on, so the sink was half full of very cold water and he was soaked.  So I carried the cold, drenched boy downstairs and gave him a warm bath.
> 
> I just signed us up at the YMCA today.  Now if I can just stay motivated enough to use it myself and not just drop Jared off for swimming and Karate....
> 
> Taminator



OH MY GOODNESS! I know it wasnt to you but that is too funny! 



RVGal said:


> JANET!  Look what I just found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An invisible nanner, just for you.  He can hide from the slashers and stompers out there.



Love it! 




Akdar said:


> I responded to this earlier and had my post deleted for referring to bad words about Vista, so here's my original post, but without the potty mouth references.  So, my deleted post cost me 30 points, I have no idea what that means as I have never has this happen in my 15 years or so of being on various message boards.  I thought I was doing the right thing by using ** and such, instead of actually spelling out the words.  Oh well, the nuns from my 10 years in Catholic School would get a kick out of this



Well I see people doing that all the time. How absolutely ridiculous. I can see it if you were attacking someone but can we use a little common sense around here??????

_I agree about Vista, been building pooters since the 286, and Vista is the biggest most bloat ridden piece of crap I have ever used. I have a recording studio, and my digital side is all XP-Pro. A lot of the major recording hardware companies still don't have reliable drivers for Vista and it's been over a year since it's release. I have taken out all the visual silliness in Vista, and it is still slow as heck .
_[/QUOTE]

Vita SUCKS! 



RVGal said:


> I am totally PUI right now, so everyone ignore this... except LORI.
> 
> LORI?  IS IS OKAY TO HATE KYLE BUSCH EVEN MORE NOW???
> 
> Thank you.  You may return to your regularly schedumarled thread now.



ABSOLUTELY! I do! Hey on the bright side the JR. fans have someone to hate more than Jeffy now! 



macraven said:


> i'm not lori but isn't it jeff gordon you are supposed to hate?



That is blasphemy! How could you. 



outlander said:


> Even before the 'bump'  did anyone really like Kyle Bush?
> punk.



Nope! 



Akdar said:


> Morning all, catching up on some topics I was involved in
> True!  It's kind of an inside joke about the Win98 thing.  Lots of guys at work always ask me why the newest version of Photoshop won't run on Win98, well , because the new version is made for a newer OS! (so I just started calling their pooters that still only had 64 Megs of RAM in them, "Doorstops").  But, in retrospect, I never really had a prob with Win98, now WinME, that was kind of like the Vista of it's day, just my opinion though!



I had a printing business for a while and could not even set up printer ports with ME. What a joke. I cant believe they came out with something even worse. 






outlander said:


> .....She thought it was Elliot Sadler.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct!



:



keishashadow said:


> Mexican 4th of July , if there are fireworks involved, i'm there!
> 
> forgot to shout out...dipped under 50 days today...hooray
> 
> hope to check out USH, if only for studio tour & Simpsons ride (if it'll be up & running then?).  Know Damo went, believe she liked it ; anybody else visit it.



Been once many, many years ago. Loved the back lot tour.  It is amazing. Dont know if Back Draft is still there but that one blew Twister away. It was great.


----------



## loribell

coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> DID YOU MISS ME ???
> 
> Ok I will post a full TR when I get it together here . Busy with the kids this week as well as work and well RECOVERING from my Vacation .
> 
> WE    The HRH club level and well everyone was amazingly NICE .
> 
> Will say now that we did ride the simpsons and I will give my 2 cents on it later .
> 
> 
> Gotta run just a quick HI  for now .



Glad you are back. Waiting for that trippie! 



scotlass said:


> dont quite feel worthy yet mac  ,maybe next time round.



You are worthy. We say so! 



Metro West said:


> I had a dream last night that I got tagged with "Loves Italian" and "Loves carrot cake" but sadly...nothing happened...yet.



You love Italian Carrot Cake????



Metro West said:


> Sorry to hear about the allergies...I've had trouble as well. I'll be taking pix at both previews and will write a TR. How would that be?



   



RAPstar said:


> Yay. My car broke down. Pulled into the ATM and everything turned off. Something electrical.



Oh no! 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well g'night homies
> 
> ... my last post for 10 days
> 
> ... signing off, heading to bed (4:30 am comes early)
> 
> ... in 24 hours will be snug in our beds in Orlando
> 
> Promise to take lots of pics and will have a TR soon after we get home.
> 
> Catch ya later homies



Sorry I missed your send off too. I hope you guys have a fabulous trip! 



RVGal said:


> Before I try to brave the Dining board, and I'll admit the prospect frightens me, I thought I would check with you guys first.
> 
> Do any of you know what the character dining choices are at Disney World for lunch?  I only know one, the Garden Grill at the Land in Epcot.  We've done that once and it was nice.  I'm hoping to find something new, but if we have to repeat that one I'll live.
> 
> I don't want to book a breakfast because I don't want a set time that we have to be somewhere in the morning.  I prefer to eat in the parks for character meals because we can plan to be at that park on the day of the reservation and not have to go back and forth to another resort.  Dinner is usually more expensive, but if there is a reasonably priced dinner at one of the resorts that might work.  The boys are at an age where they prefer the main characters (Mickey, Donald, Goofy, etc... or Pooh, Piglet, Tigger, etc...), but I'm open to any and/or all suggestions.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I say Crystal Palace too. It is one of our favorites. And to top that off lunch is our favorite meal there. 

The characters at Hollywood & Vine are Playhouse Disney characters so your boy would probably really like it too. Here is wdwig’s info on it:

"Playhouse Disney's Play 'N Dine at Hollywood & Vine" with Jo Jo and Goliath from "Jo Jo's Circus" and June and Leo from "The Little Einsteins". Breakfast and lunch feature the characters singing and dancing to favorite Playhouse Disney songs. The buffet breakfast, 8-11:20 a.m., features Mickey waffles, frittatas and fresh fruits and pastries. Lunch hours 11:40 a.m.-2:25 p.m. Among the buffet selections are baked salmon with citrus butter, multigrain pasta and salads, as well as a dessert and sundae station.



keishashadow said:


> i'm in a funk, pooch is still limping after 2 rounds of meds; had to drop her off @ the vets for series of Xrays.  Always feel so bad when they give you that pitiful look...you're leaving me all alone .  Was appalled when some dumb broad pulled across 2 lanes of highway (she was in the 3rd lane going the same way i was) into moving traffic approx 35 mph to get to Target & cut me (and another car betwixt us) off to the point where even though i was holding onto pooch's leash with one hand...she slid off the seat.  I'm beginning to think they should recall everybody's license & have them do a road test .  Guess i should be glad the car beside me didn't veer too far into my lane .  I hate to drive anymore.



Witch. I hope puppers didn’t get banged up. Glad you are okay. I am beginning to think your car is invisible to other drivers. 



ky07 said:


> *UMMM the smoking question
> Lets see how can I put it
> One good term would be fell of the wagon but don't worry starting back on the cutting down thing agian today and hope I didn't disappoint any of the homies and hopefully I get back to where I was before everything got so hetic and agian sorry homies  *



Hey we aren’t disappointed in you. I have never smoked myself but I know how hard that has to be. I have been trying to get my dad & sister to stop smoking for years. Good luck on your next try. We believe in you! 



keishashadow said:


> pooch back home under house arrest, supposed to not run (fat chance, guess she'll be outside only on a leash ) & steriods for awhile, if no progress off to orthopedic vet (didn't even know they had them lol)
> 
> at least no hip dysplasia, or anything else



I hope the meds work this time. Make sure ma isn’t slipping her red meat. 



RVGal said:


> Barb, Deadliest Catch is on Discovery Channel.  You follow several boats, their captains and crews, as they do their thing catching Alaska King Crabs in the Bering Sea.  There are always huge storms that hit, there is always the threat of the ever present ice pack closing in, and they continue to plant and pull their crab pots through it all.  Fascinating stuff... in a why the hell would anyone do that sorta way.



MONEY???


----------



## Metro West

Tinker-tude said:


> You take some GREAT pictures.  I know the camera is only part of the equation, Mr. Photo King, but what kind of camera do you have?


 Thanks Ms. Taminator! I have a Sony CyberShot but I still need to learn how to take pictures in low light for HHN.


----------



## Metro West

OK...the TR is posted...it's not very good but then I was never a good writer. I hope you like it.


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> did they google them?
> 
> know my DS just mentioned yesterday how nice & clean the SUV was from agency that picked them up in (as compared to mine i suppose lol). I've never used them, was surprised when he told me during the grocery stop i arranged - that the owner/driver went in the store with them. Only issue was he wasn't allowed to pull in the driveway/turnaround of the BW, evidently something to do proprietary contract . he said they only had a short distance to drag their bags/groceries to valet.



I know I would not be happy if the resort I was staying in told my driver they could not drop me off at the door. What a pain. 



RAPstar said:


> well, luckily my car's only gonna be like $145. Battry cable got corroded. Hoepfully I'll get that stilmulus check on Fri. Cross your fingers for me!



Next time poor coke on your battery cables. It will eat off the corrosion. Of course that should tell us all that it isn’t good  for us to drink it either. 



macraven said:


> here is the link for the gophone commercial i talked about a few weeks back.
> 
> it has meatloaf in it, tiffany also sings in the commercial
> and an actor, the teen.  man, doesn't he have the look of meatloaf........
> 
> 
> it is not meatloaf's son, he only has daughters
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5YMVO7-8ns
> 
> 
> 
> i wuv meatloaf...........
> 
> 
> 
> ok, all to bed now.
> 
> lock up time



You have got to be kidding me. That kid looks just like him. Sounds like him too. 



scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse....
> 
> See what happens when you moan....not an hour after complaining about having to go to work yesterday we had a meetin to say we close in 4 weeks.They _hope _to relocate every one but no guarantees......
> 
> DH wage took a blow 6 months ago due to " restructuring " to his company so this is the last thing we need.
> 
> Bubbas mom (sorry,not sure of everyones real names yet) it is expensive but we try to do Florida every two years to help save.....might be longer this time though !!!
> 
> Well ,I put the coffee on and cleaned down the tops so have a heart breakfast and a good day youse.



Oh no! How terrible for you. Good luck with the relocation or finding something new. 



macraven said:


> He recently appeared in a AT&T GoPhone commercial and parodied " Let Me Sleep On It", part of the song "Paradise by the Dashboard Light" with actor Adam Cagley playing his son and 80s pop diva Tiffany Darwish as his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> I googled the info and it states he has only 2 daughters.
> one step daughter and then amanda born in 81 who is a tv actress.
> 
> 
> 
> i had a long reply to you but it got eaten up in cyber space somehow.
> i just hate that when it happens.......
> 
> 
> i have a hard time also believing it is not his son...
> such a look alike and sound alike.






Akdar said:


> Well, he might as well be his son, cause "WE" said so



Well it might be his son and he just doesn’t know it yet. 



tlinus said:


> *not an ap holder here - we go old skool and buy them each year   It would make sense for us to get at least one though, right??  *



You could also arrange your trip dates so you could get two trips out of one ap and that would save you even more money to spend on other things.


----------



## loribell

Tinker-tude said:


> Oh, paleeze!  You just didn't ketchup far enough back in the thread.  Peeps were asking about you, and then we heard you were out of commission for a bit.  Of course we missed you!



Ahh thanks for the love! I saw I was missed. Sorry I missed the party. Congrats on your tag! 

And you are still Macadamia to me! 



Metro West said:


> OK...the TR is posted...it's not very good but then I was never a good writer. I hope you like it.



Will head over to read it since I am all ketchuped! And I bet it is wonderful. 



By the way I see we are still waiting for trippies from Kaite & Patty & Mary & Wendy. Now it hasn't been that long for Mary & Wendy but Miss Katie & Patty it has been a while. What is the hold up???????


----------



## Tinker-tude

I went to a huge Mother's Day sale at a department store and found myself picking things just because they'd be cute and comfy enough for vacation.  Not that they wouldn't be great for everyday life in hot muggy Mississippi, but it's the FL vacation that was guiding the decision process.  Do any of the rest of you do that?  I even picked up two new toiletry bags last night that looked like they'd be perfect for holding medical supplies on trips.  I swear I'm starting to live based on the next adventure somewhere, and our next trip (to Gettysburg, PA) isn't until September.  Do the rest of you do this, or do I just need to get out of the house more?  Both? 



I know it's early, but

_Happy, snappy Mother's Day to all of you moms and grandmas out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!_  Especially Mac, the Mom of this fun thread.

Must run now.  Off to get quotes on forts/swingsets for the boys.


Tamie


----------



## ky07

*Lori Ds is doing fine and the dentist gave him a suringe to use to rinse for food that might get stuck in the sockets and I guess the good thing is he only had to take one pain pill and good thing cause DW accidently tossed them out.  
*


----------



## macraven

hey homies.
hope all is going fine for youse.



i haven't been posting much since wednesday.

my cat is not well and i am spending her last days holding her and making her comfortable.

i'll be back again.


i'm not ignoring anyone, just not able to get my mind off of things 



i think of all of you.

mac


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> hey homies.
> hope all is going fine for youse.
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been posting much since wednesday.
> 
> my cat is not well and i am spending her last days holding her and making her comfortable.
> 
> i'll be back again.
> 
> 
> i'm not ignoring anyone, just not able to get my mind off of things
> 
> 
> 
> i think of all of you.
> 
> mac



*Thats sad Mac and thats understandable and big hugs  *


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> hey homies.
> hope all is going fine for youse.
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been posting much since wednesday.
> 
> my cat is not well and i am spending her last days holding her and making her comfortable.
> 
> i'll be back again.
> 
> 
> i'm not ignoring anyone, just not able to get my mind off of things
> 
> 
> 
> i think of all of you.
> 
> mac


Sorry to hear that...I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> Thanks Ms. Taminator! I have a Sony CyberShot but I still need to learn how to take pictures in low light for HHN.




Sony makes some really nice cameras!  I was torn between a Sony and a Canon SE something or other.  I went with the Canon because it had a faster response on action shots.  With crazy kids and active dogs, that was a must.  Do you have a night time portrait setting on your Sony, or is it a super high end expert thing you have to manually set?  I've only used my night scene and night portrait settings a few times.  It seems to do a lot better with things like moon shots than people shots at night.  If I have an object besides the scenery, you can see the object really well, but nothing much in the background.  My camera can be set manually, but I don't know enough about photography and cameras to do that stuff yet.  I really want to go to HHN in 2009, so I need to get the kinks figured out, too.  Have you taken classes and read books, or are you just a natural I should envy and kill?





loribell said:


> Ahh thanks for the love! I saw I was missed. Sorry I missed the party. Congrats on your tag!
> 
> And you are still Macadamia to me!




Glad you saw you were missed and are loved.  
Thanks, and thanks!  I'm pretty fond of the name Macadamia, too.


Macadamia the Taminator


----------



## Metro West

Tinker-tude said:


> Sony makes some really nice cameras!  I was torn between a Sony and a Canon SE something or other.  I went with the Canon because it had a faster response on action shots.  With crazy kids and active dogs, that was a must.  Do you have a night time portrait setting on your Sony, or is it a super high end expert thing you have to manually set?  I've only used my night scene and night portrait settings a few times.  It seems to do a lot better with things like moon shots than people shots at night.  If I have an object besides the scenery, you can see the object really well, but nothing much in the background.  My camera can be set manually, but I don't know enough about photography and cameras to do that stuff yet.  I really want to go to HHN in 2009, so I need to get the kinks figured out, too.  Have you taken classes and read books, or are you just a natural I should envy and kill?


I'm a guy and most guys don't like to read the instructions.  

I've looked at the book and tried changing the settings but still can't get the hang it...which is why I don't have many HHN pictures. 

As far as the daytime shots go, I just point and shoot. Then...I use JASC Paint Shop Pro to crop, lighten and sharpen the pictures before posting.


----------



## RAPstar

I love my new camera......so I'm sharing a pic I took. It's me and my mom


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading to read and then bed...have a good evening!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I love my new camera......so I'm sharing a pic I took. It's me and my mom



huh, your mom..................it looks like a teenager

come on, who really is that gal andy?


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> *like this one????:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *bwaaaaahaaaaaa haaaaa - loves ya janet!!!!*


 
  i want it so bad i can taste it, budget just stretched to the max...admit to checking on the upgrade $70 a night...think i'll just try the $20 bill trick @ checkin if i get the nerve...although i've got 1-1/2 months, never know if a deal will pop up.

never though of it...does this room have a shower too? Might be a little awkward w/jr in the room...guess we could wear bathingsuits 


loribell said:


> Hey guys just wanted to post and let you all know I am back online for now. I have to go all the way back to page 71 to ketchup so I won't be doing that tonight. I will try to do some tomorrow though.
> 
> Sorry if I worried you guys. I'm sure mac let you know what was going on after she called me. See you all tomorrow.


 
u kidding, i hired phillip marlowe to track u down...

for you youngins - a PI, private investigator popular in the 40's/50's



outlander said:


> No doubt but in this case, the 'good stuff' isn't the color, it's the cake. Tastes just as good without the color, so I generally just leave it out.
> I would gladly make a red, red, red one just for you though!


 
wonder if your teeth/tongue would turn red? 

glad it tastes like chocolate, was waiting for the old: "..it tastes like chicken..." what everything gross/exotic tastes like it seems 



Notatourist said:


> Greetings from lurkdom....just a note to say that Bonny and Lee are alive, well and enjoying the best of both worlds...It was great to see them last night. Hope all of you are doing well....see some of you at HHN....


 
greetings, live long & prosper , glad they're having fun!



Tinker-tude said:


> I went to a huge Mother's Day sale at a department store and found myself picking things just because they'd be cute and comfy enough for vacation. Not that they wouldn't be great for everyday life in hot muggy Mississippi, but it's the FL vacation that was guiding the decision process. Do any of the rest of you do that? I even picked up two new toiletry bags last night that looked like they'd be perfect for holding medical supplies on trips. I swear I'm starting to live based on the next adventure somewhere, and our next trip (to Gettysburg, PA) isn't until September. Do the rest of you do this, or do I just need to get out of the house more? Both?
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's early, but
> 
> _Happy, snappy Mother's Day to all of you moms and grandmas out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ Especially Mac, the Mom of this fun thread.
> 
> Must run now. Off to get quotes on forts/swingsets for the boys.
> 
> 
> Tamie


 
u kidding, i live in tshirts & shorts, most with a disney reference on them , much to my DSs lament

i have lots of the cutsie toiletrie bags (with disney charactars on them lol); don't use much anymore...just plop everything in gallon zip bags & then into shoebox sized tupperwareish containers with swinging, locking lids. note to self, post gettysburg pics soon!



RAPstar said:


> I love my new camera......so I'm sharing a pic I took. It's me and my mom


 
nice pic, have fun with it...your mom is a knockout...looks like she's in her late 20's.


----------



## macraven

if you're not a mom, you do have a mom........

or a mom to kitties


----------



## bubba's mom

oops!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> huh, your mom..................it looks like a teenager
> 
> come on, who really is that gal andy?



haveta agree....she's too young to be your Mom  



keishashadow said:


> never though of it...does this room have a shower too? Might be a little awkward w/jr in the room...guess *we could wear bathingsuits*



 




			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> wonder if your teeth/tongue would turn red?
> 
> glad it tastes like chocolate, was waiting for the old: "..it tastes like chicken..."



   



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> ....note to self, post gettysburg pics soon!




 



macraven said:


> if you're not a mom, you do have a mom........
> 
> or a mom to kitties




right back atcha Janet & mac


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> huh, your mom..................it looks like a teenager
> 
> come on, who really is that gal andy?





keishashadow said:


> nice pic, have fun with it...your mom is a knockout...looks like she's in her late 20's.





bubba's mom said:


> haveta agree....she's too young to be your Mom



My mom will love the compliments. She turns 50 in July.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> I love my new camera......so I'm sharing a pic I took. It's me and my mom




Great picture, and I like your new look!




Metro West said:


> I'm heading to read and then bed...have a good evening!




Nighty-night, Todd.  Sleep well.  Zzzzzzzzz....




keishashadow said:


> u kidding, i live in tshirts & shorts, most with a disney reference on them , much to my DSs lament




You know, that's what I wear every day, too.  I've been trying to expand my wardrobe a little bit, but I never get my clothes hung up soon enough after drying them to avoid major wrinkles.  I don't have time to iron, so I always end up in t-shirts and sweats or jeans.  At least now I have a bunch of Universal and HRH t-shirts in the collection!



macraven said:


> if you're not a mom, you do have a mom........
> 
> or a mom to kitties




Some of the women I've met with the best mothering instincts had no children of their own.  So Happy Mother's Day to everyone with the heart of a mother who uses her instincts to mother those around her.  Love the flowers!

Tam


----------



## bubba's mom

Andy...tell your Mom she looks fab for her age..... what's her secret?  


Tam.... i take our clothes out of the dryer right away...no wrinkles  ...I am NOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Todd & DM....did you find out what happened to your stimulus check??  Is it because you paid your preparer fee from your refund?  It would have been nice if someone had thought about that BEFORE all these people were counting on that money being in their account  

I went to the bank today, and while there, had them check to see if ours was deposited.  It was on the 9th of May.  (then again, we don't pay to have our taxes done!   )

On a happy note, I'm an idiot and have 'found' money....sort of.  I was balancing our checkbook today and realized I never entered a $100 deposit in our register AND (more importantly) one of DH's paychecks    So, being stupid paid off...._this _time...


----------



## RAPstar

my mother said thanks. now i don't have to get her anything for mother's day. lol j/k


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> Andy...tell your Mom she looks fab for her age..... what's her secret?
> 
> 
> Tam.... i take our clothes out of the dryer right away...no wrinkles  ...I am NOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd & DM....did you find out what happened to your stimulus check??  Is it because you paid your preparer fee from your refund?  It would have been nice if someone had thought about that BEFORE all these people were counting on that money being in their account
> 
> I went to the bank today, and while there, had them check to see if ours was deposited.  It was on the 9th of May.  (then again, we don't pay to have our taxes done!   )
> 
> On a happy note, I'm an idiot and have 'found' money....sort of.  I was balancing our checkbook today and realized I never entered a $100 deposit in our register AND (more importantly) one of DH's paychecks    So, being stupid paid off...._this _time...



Brab, keep meaning to ask you: I know Castaway Cay is the island Disney owns........but what id Double Dippin?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> Todd & DM....did you find out what happened to your stimulus check??  Is it because you paid your preparer fee from your refund?  It would have been nice if someone had thought about that BEFORE all these people were counting on that money being in their account


That would be it. 

The IRS: Making things complicated for people since 1797.


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> Brab, keep meaning to ask you: I know Castaway Cay is the island Disney owns........but what id Double Dippin?



double dip means you stop at CC _twice _during your cruise...not just _once _ 



the Dark Marauder said:


> That would be it.
> 
> The IRS: Making things complicated for people since 1797.



  Guess they didn't think about the '3rd party' bank.... but, still shouldn't make a difference imho....       Look on the bright side....better late than not at all


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> double dip means you stop at CC _twice _during your cruise...not just _once _
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they didn't think about the '3rd party' bank.... but, still shouldn't make a difference imho....       Look on the bright side....better late than not at all



oic. and I agree with you Brab. it also has to do with how close to April 15th you sent your's in. There are prolly a lot of people who did do direct deposit but filed like right on the 15th expecting their's not knowing since the filed so close to the due date it might take an extra 2 weeks to process. Read up about that on the IRS website, since I'll prolly have a lot of people coming in to cash their checks at my store.


----------



## bubba's mom

All I know is if you efiled and direct deposited (which, we do), you are among the first to get your money back via direct deposited.  If you paid your tax preparer (like H&R Block or used Turbo Tax) deducted from your refund, that is where the big problem is....you will get a paper check in June or July....depending on the last 2 numbers of the primary filer's ssn.  

afaik, it's not supposed to have anything to do with WHEN you filed, but the last 2 numbers of the primary's ssn and whether or not you opted for direct deposit...and, now apparently, how you paid to have your taxes done!    ...of course, I could be wrong....what do I know??  I don't know anything about taxes except what and how much I am "writing off" and how much and when I get my refund


----------



## bubba's mom

Since it is officially Sunday....let me be the first to officially wish everyone a 

Happy Mother's Day 


Enjoy your day and take advantage of every thing you can  



...to quote a wise woman.... "go for the wallet"  ​


nite all!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> All I know is if you efiled and direct deposited (which, we do), you are among the first to get your money back via direct deposited.  If you paid your tax preparer (like H&R Block or used Turbo Tax) deducted from your refund, that is where the big problem is....you will get a paper check in June or July....depending on the last 2 numbers of the primary filer's ssn.
> 
> afaik, it's not supposed to have anything to do with WHEN you filed, but the last 2 numbers of the primary's ssn and whether or not you opted for direct deposit...and, now apparently, how you paid to have your taxes done!    ...of course, I could be wrong....what do I know??  I don't know anything about taxes except what and how much I am "writing off" and how much and when I get my refund



*Yor right Barb cause we filed with a tax preparer and with my last digits on my ss# we won't be getting ours until June.
That is if something doesn't go wrong  and hope not that will be our extra money for our july trip to Universal  *


----------



## ky07

*Happy Mothers Day to all the Mothers out there  *


----------



## Tinker-tude

bubba's mom said:


> Tam.... i take our clothes out of the dryer right away...no wrinkles  ...I am NOT



That's the problem - I CAN NEVER GET THEM OUT OF THE DRYER RIGHT AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Even on the rare occassions that I can, my 2/yo is obsessed with throwing everything on the floor.  He systematically empties laundry baskets, waste baskets, cupboards, toy boxes, tool boxes, and throws anything on a table on the floor.  Anything full must be empty, and all things belong on the floor.  He won't even eat food from a plate.  It has to be spread on the tray of his high chair.  So if I can get the laundry out of the dryer before it's been sitting (safely locked in the dryer) for many hours, I have to hide the basket until he's asleep.  Otherwise, he's sweeping up dog hair and dirt in the kitchen with it.  There's a reason I never get anything done, and his name is Jonathan.

Macadamia-nator


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> All I know is if you efiled and direct deposited (which, we do), you are among the first to get your money back via direct deposited.  If you paid your tax preparer (like H&R Block or used Turbo Tax) deducted from your refund, that is where the big problem is....you will get a paper check in June or July....depending on the last 2 numbers of the primary filer's ssn.
> 
> afaik, it's not supposed to have anything to do with WHEN you filed, but the last 2 numbers of the primary's ssn and whether or not you opted for direct deposit...and, now apparently, how you paid to have your taxes done!    ...of course, I could be wrong....what do I know??  I don't know anything about taxes except what and how much I am "writing off" and how much and when I get my refund



lol, and yet you still know more than me when it comes to taxes. Pretty much, according to the IRS, if you're returns is processed by the 15th, it'll come according to their schedule, if it isn't it has to be processed before they can send it out. Anywho, sleep well Brab!!


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies or should I say good morning   *


----------



## macraven

i think good morning .............it is sunday now.


still up also


----------



## RAPstar

me three, but about to hit the sack


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and....Happy Mother's Day to all the mamas out there!


----------



## Akdar

Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms on here, it is great celebrating mothers day with my wife here in Orlando!  I told here this was here present.  (and we're going shopping at Old Town later, so she can pick out something she likes as well!)


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Want to wish everyone a Happy Mother's Day!!     

Also, I forgot to say earlier in the week, anyone here that are teachers(coastermom and her DH) and substitute teach(Mac)- Happy Teacher's Appreciation week last week!
And Happy Nurses week as well!! 


Went to church last night, got you all covered.
Fabulous Mother's Day service last night at church.

Going later to visit my grandma at nursing home. I have family in from out of town this weekend(one of my aunts and a cousin). We will be going out for Mother's Day dinner later today.
Weather here is supposed to be real crappy.

Got a dozen pink roses yesterday from DH and the kids. Getting more gifts today. 

Mac- how's your cat?

Hi to all!

Hope all moms here have a special and awesome day!


----------



## marciemi

RAPstar said:


> I love my new camera......so I'm sharing a pic I took. It's me and my mom





macraven said:


> huh, your mom..................it looks like a teenager
> 
> come on, who really is that gal andy?



I totally agree with both of these!   I was guessing maybe a sister or a new friend!  Tell mom from me that she looks great!  (Wish I looked that great and I'm closer to 40  than 50!)



bubba's mom said:


> On a happy note, I'm an idiot and have 'found' money....sort of.  I was balancing our checkbook today and realized I never entered a $100 deposit in our register AND (more importantly) one of DH's paychecks    So, being stupid paid off...._this _time...



Just kind of did something similar.  Since my kids' schedules are impossible for the summer, and you have to book all your camping reservations 11 months out (does that make sense?), I just did my best guesses and kind of double booked everything.  But of course (unlike Disney), they make you pay everything up front.  So we sat down now that we have all the soccer, golf, church, etc. schedules and cancelled all our double bookings.  Got over $600 back in credits!  Yeah, that's going towards the new minivan, along with the $2100 stimulus check, which is now PENDING in our account.  What, the bank doesn't trust the government?    Can't say I blame them!

And good news!  Told mom and dad that we're looking to buy a new car and they said they'd chip in some!   I won't say how much they decided to send us but it's well over the stimulus amount  so we can put a good downpayment down on the van and keep our monthly payments reasonable!  If we can do 36 months, we can get 0.9% financing, which is awesome!  Only condition was that I not tell my siblings that they were sending it!  Um, no problem!  



Tinker-tude said:


> That's the problem - I CAN NEVER GET THEM OUT OF THE DRYER RIGHT AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Exactly my problem too!  General flow of my morning is, workout, come home, throw sweaty workout gear and a load of wash in the washer.  Get showered, etc. and get them in the dryer right before I head out to work for the day.  Doesn't work with getting clothes right out of the dryer when they're done.  Frequently things end up getting washed 3-4 times before I catch them right if they're wrinkle-able!   

Anyways - Happy Mothers' Day all!  My treat is that I didn't go to the soccer game this morning at 7:30am an hour away in the pouring rain!  Matt's team made it to the finals this afternoon in their tournament so he and Royce are hanging out there for the day.  When they get back we voted instead of going out to eat for Mothers' Day that we'd do fondue here.  We have salmon, steak, chicken, shrimp and all sorts of veggies.  Should be fun!

But now since it's a really icky day, I'm going to go down and tackle the basement a bit.   Any volunteers?


----------



## blueeyesrnc

_Happy Mother's Day !!!​_







Worked 65 hours this last week. Today is my first day off. Just going to kick my feet up and stay in my jamies. Too, tired to move. I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

macraven said:


> hey homies.
> hope all is going fine for youse.
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been posting much since wednesday.
> 
> my cat is not well and i am spending her last days holding her and making her comfortable.
> 
> i'll be back again.
> 
> 
> i'm not ignoring anyone, just not able to get my mind off of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think of all of you.
> 
> mac





Sorry to hear this, mac.  How are things today? Is your cat any better?


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies  *


----------



## loribell

Mac - Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about ya.  

Happy Mother's Day everyone! 

Macadamia what is this iron thing you speak of???? 

I wear mostly Disney & Universl t-shirts myself. Off course for our superstitious baseball team I wore the same shirt to the game Friday, Saturday (& because we didn't come home after the game last night) again today!  I'm still not supposed to wash it before tomorrow night's game but I think I'm gonna. Maybe no one will find out I cheated.


Oh and yes we WON!!!!!! We are playing for the state championship tomorrow night!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

I'll post a brief TR on the boards regarding this morning's venture to DHS for the AP preview of TSM. 

OK...here's the link to the TR. Heaven help me for posting on the "other" side. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1821880


----------



## tarheelmjfan

loribell said:


> Oh and yes we WON!!!!!! We are playing for the state championship tomorrow night!!!!!!



That's awesome!!!     Good luck tomorrow, & don't you dare wash that shirt.


----------



## scotlass

loribell said:


> Mac - Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day everyone!
> 
> Macadamia what is this iron thing you speak of????
> 
> I wear mostly Disney & Universl t-shirts myself. Off course for our superstitious baseball team I wore the same shirt to the game Friday, Saturday (& because we didn't come home after the game last night) again today!  I'm still not supposed to wash it before tomorrow night's game but I think I'm gonna. Maybe no one will find out I cheated.
> 
> 
> Oh and yes we WON!!!!!! We are playing for the state championship tomorrow night!!!!!!



Evening Youse....

cool.good luck and dont wash that shirt !!!

My Football team (soccer) has an unbelievable chance of winning our league...unbelievable because we had blown it big time but back 2 back wins against our rivals has got us back in.CMON THE HOOPS !!

GOD I LOVE FITBA.....

Mac : i dont do cats but i hope things are better with your wee yin.x


----------



## Metro West

I met Bonny and Lee (CDN Friends of Pooh) today at DHS...we had a good time dispite not being able to ride Toy Story Mania. We chatted about the RIP Tour for HHN and FL in general. It was nice meeting another DISer.


----------



## Tinker-tude

I started replying to several of you, but just as I finished Jonathan hit the mouse and a few keys.  Everything disappeared FOREVER.  I'm just too tired to try that again.




roseprincess said:


> Going later to visit my grandma at nursing home. I have family in from out of town this weekend(one of my aunts and a cousin). We will be going out for Mother's Day dinner later today.
> Weather here is supposed to be real crappy.



Sounds like you had a great Mom's Day!  We got some cute things at church.  Jared's Primary group sang to us.  I was sitting on the front row, and Jared stared at me beaming the whole song.  I was so proud of him!  He made a little tile with a caterpillar on it and put a picture book together.  It was so sweet.  DH got me some little mini cubes with screens that hook together.  They each have a stick figure in them, and they can move from cube to cube and interact.  Really funny for a kid at heart.  Now if Jared will put them down, I might be able to play with them myself....



marciemi said:


> And good news!  Told mom and dad that we're looking to buy a new car and they said they'd chip in some!   I won't say how much they decided to send us but it's well over the stimulus amount  so we can put a good downpayment down on the van and keep our monthly payments reasonable!  If we can do 36 months, we can get 0.9% financing, which is awesome!  Only condition was that I not tell my siblings that they were sending it!  Um, no problem!
> 
> Exactly my problem too!  General flow of my morning is, workout, come home, throw sweaty workout gear and a load of wash in the washer.  Get showered, etc. and get them in the dryer right before I head out to work for the day.  Doesn't work with getting clothes right out of the dryer when they're done.  Frequently things end up getting washed 3-4 times before I catch them right if they're wrinkle-able!




A new van and help getting great financing!  You must be the favorite child.   You'll have to post pics of your new freeway rocket when you get it.

And I'm right there with you on the laundry.  My friend taught me a trick for those times that a wrinkled t-shirt is absolutely unacceptable.  Dampen a dishcloth and throw it in the dryer with your outfit for ten minutes.  Works better than a hot shower, but not quite as well as immediately hanging the clothes up.  Like that will ever happen here.  That spray on Downy stuff is okay too, I just forget I have a little bottle of it.  I don't even know if they sell it amymore.




loribell said:


> Macadamia what is this iron thing you speak of????
> 
> I wear mostly Disney & Universl t-shirts myself. Off course for our superstitious baseball team I wore the same shirt to the game Friday, Saturday (& because we didn't come home after the game last night) again today!  I'm still not supposed to wash it before tomorrow night's game but I think I'm gonna. Maybe no one will find out I cheated.
> 
> 
> Oh and yes we WON!!!!!! We are playing for the state championship tomorrow night!!!!!!




Would you believe I still haven't unpacked the iron that moved here with us in June '07?

Congrats on the win!!!!!!!  Now wash your shirt, stinky.  Or plant flowers in the seams.  


Macadamia Tam I. Nator


----------



## RAPstar

My mom said thanx again for all the compliments. She was telling every over at my aunt's house about all the compliments she got from ya'll. I think that made her Mother's Day (of course the roses and Ferrero Rocher I got her couldn't hurt )


----------



## coastermom

OK I know I promised that I would post a TR but I still haven't had the time to do so . I am so busy here . On Wed. both my DD katie and my nephew made confirmation on the same day . We were out late with dinner reserations and all . On Thursday and Friday we had our plant sale / Mothers day thing up at my DS's school so I was there most of the day and the rest of the day was spent getting ready for the big party on Saturday .

All I have to say is that 45 people in one house is NUTS WHO knows what I was thinking  ... ...

Ok I will get on the TR I promise I tried to use supload tonight to post some photos but they link is not working it doesn't seem to up load the photos for me .   

I will tell you all that the HRH was amazing at club level . My sister sent us a cake with balloons and 2 HRH shirts for the girls . IT was great the cake was very good and even had little rollercoasters on it. The guy who put it together with my sister was there the next morning and I had to thank him for the great job he did . His name was Joe and I really think he did a  Great Job. Also We had an AMAZING View on the 7th floor . WE were in room 7062 and it was over looking the pool and the parks GREAT VIEW   I wanna go back . 

BBL gotta get the little ones off to sleep it is already 9:15 and I am so sleepy   . I will try to get back soon I am pretty sure that the craziness that was my life for the past two weeks  has ended for now .....


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to watch the remainder of Survivor and then hit the sack.

Have a good night!


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies  *


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> That's awesome!!!     Good luck tomorrow, & don't you dare wash that shirt.





scotlass said:


> Evening Youse....
> 
> cool.good luck and dont wash that shirt !!!
> 
> My Football team (soccer) has an unbelievable chance of winning our league...unbelievable because we had blown it big time but back 2 back wins against our rivals has got us back in.CMON THE HOOPS !!
> 
> GOD I LOVE FITBA.....
> 
> Mac : i dont do cats but i hope things are better with your wee yin.x



Thanks to both of you & I won't wash the shirt. 

Good luck to your team too scotlass. 



Tinker-tude said:


> I started replying to several of you, but just as I finished Jonathan hit the mouse and a few keys.  Everything disappeared FOREVER.  I'm just too tired to try that again.



I hate it when that happens. 



> Would you believe I still haven't unpacked the iron that moved here with us in June '07?



What's the point? 



> Congrats on the win!!!!!!!  Now wash your shirt, stinky.  Or plant flowers in the seams.
> 
> 
> Macadamia Tam I. Nator



Oh you will understand once your boys are older!  



RAPstar said:


> My mom said thanx again for all the compliments. She was telling every over at my aunt's house about all the compliments she got from ya'll. I think that made her Mother's Day (of course the roses and Ferrero Rocher I got her couldn't hurt )



Don't think I remembered to mention it earlier but I totally agree with the others, she looks great!




coastermom said:


> OK I know I promised that I would post a TR but I still haven't had the time to do so . I am so busy here . On Wed. both my DD katie and my nephew made confirmation on the same day . We were out late with dinner reserations and all . On Thursday and Friday we had our plant sale / Mothers day thing up at my DS's school so I was there most of the day and the rest of the day was spent getting ready for the big party on Saturday .
> 
> All I have to say is that 45 people in one house is NUTS WHO knows what I was thinking  ... ...
> 
> Ok I will get on the TR I promise I tried to use supload tonight to post some photos but they link is not working it doesn't seem to up load the photos for me .
> 
> I will tell you all that the HRH was amazing at club level . My sister sent us a cake with balloons and 2 HRH shirts for the girls . IT was great the cake was very good and even had little rollercoasters on it. The guy who put it together with my sister was there the next morning and I had to thank him for the great job he did . His name was Joe and I really think he did a  Great Job. Also We had an AMAZING View on the 7th floor . WE were in room 7062 and it was over looking the pool and the parks GREAT VIEW   I wanna go back .
> 
> BBL gotta get the little ones off to sleep it is already 9:15 and I am so sleepy   . I will try to get back soon I am pretty sure that the craziness that was my life for the past two weeks  has ended for now .....



Okay you get one more pass. Now get with it missy!  



Metro West said:


> I'm going to watch the remainder of Survivor and then hit the sack.
> 
> Have a good night!





ky07 said:


> *Good night Homies  *



Nighty night guys!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

What a crazy, busy weekend!!!

Sorry I've been MIA, but I needed to get on and say...



Happy Mother's Day!!!!!!!

Hey that rhymes......


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> Oh you will understand once your boys are older!



I just bought Jonathan a t-shirt that says, "I make dirt look GOOD."  I did suggest that you plant flower seeds in the seams.  That way you're not breaking tradition, but there will still be a feminine (albeit stinky) air about you.

Macadamia


----------



## Metro West

Good morning! Have a great Monday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*MONDAY!?! MEH!*


----------



## Akdar

I can't believe I'm up already, and I'm on VACATION!  Shouldn't I be sleeping in a bit?  My normal workday wakeup time is 5:45AM, I woke up here in Orlando at 6:45, a full hour before the alarm was to go off.  Sherry (my wife) is still sleeping, good for her, she's obviously the smart one here!

  I want to be at IOA by 9, should be able to get a lot of rides in first thing on a Monday in early May, that was the basic idea when I planned this trip.  Anyway, good morning all, I'm going back over to get a little more done on the trip reporting board


----------



## Motherfletcher

Mike,
Annual Passholders should be able to get into IOA at 8 on Monday through Friday.  You should be able to ride the Hulk solo!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

It's the morning after - Mother's Day 
i got the small pair of diamond studs I've been lusting for to compliment the others i have...anybody else have more than a few holes in their head? ears?



macraven said:


> hey homies.
> hope all is going fine for youse.
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been posting much since wednesday.
> 
> my cat is not well and i am spending her last days holding her and making her comfortable.
> 
> i'll be back again.
> 
> 
> i'm not ignoring anyone, just not able to get my mind off of things
> 
> 
> 
> i think of all of you.
> 
> mac


 
  oh mac, i missed your post, so sorry to hear; i still think about situation w/my kitty last Nov.; hope things go peacefully for you both



bubba's mom said:


> All I know is if you efiled and direct deposited (which, we do), you are among the first to get your money back via direct deposited. If you paid your tax preparer (like H&R Block or used Turbo Tax) deducted from your refund, that is where the big problem is....you will get a paper check in June or July....depending on the last 2 numbers of the primary filer's ssn.
> 
> afaik, it's not supposed to have anything to do with WHEN you filed, but the last 2 numbers of the primary's ssn and whether or not you opted for direct deposit...and, now apparently, how you paid to have your taxes done!  ...of course, I could be wrong....what do I know?? I don't know anything about taxes except what and how much I am "writing off" and how much and when I get my refund


 
u can check on irs.gov - where is my refund section? will give you the direct deposit date or mailing date.

we had ours about 10 days ago (have managed not to spend it yet lol).  Even DS whose taxes i filed on the 15th got his the same day i did.  

Conversely, oldest DS who did them snailmail (didn't listen to his mommie) won't get his until end of July.




Akdar said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms on here, it is great celebrating mothers day with my wife here in Orlando! I told here this was here present. (and we're going shopping at Old Town later, so she can pick out something she likes as well!)


 
ooh, even better than jewelry 



loribell said:


> Mac - Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about ya.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day everyone!
> 
> Macadamia what is this iron thing you speak of????
> 
> I wear mostly Disney & Universl t-shirts myself. Off course for our superstitious baseball team I wore the same shirt to the game Friday, Saturday (& because we didn't come home after the game last night) again today!  I'm still not supposed to wash it before tomorrow night's game but I think I'm gonna. Maybe no one will find out I cheated.
> 
> 
> Oh and yes we WON!!!!!! We are playing for the state championship tomorrow night!!!!!!


 
 go get'em tigers!!!!



Metro West said:


> I'll post a brief TR on the boards regarding this morning's venture to DHS for the AP preview of TSM.
> 
> OK...here's the link to the TR. Heaven help me for posting on the "other" side.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1821880http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1821880http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1821880http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1821880


 
nothing wrong with spreading it around 

other TR was great, off to read-thanks!


scotlass said:


> Evening Youse....
> 
> cool.good luck and dont wash that shirt !!!
> 
> My Football team (soccer) has an unbelievable chance of winning our league...unbelievable because we had blown it big time but back 2 back wins against our rivals has got us back in.CMON THE HOOPS !!
> 
> GOD I LOVE FITBA.....
> 
> Mac : i dont do cats but i hope things are better with your wee yin.x


 
 to ur team too

marcie - wow, did ur parents offer out of the blue?  very cool indeed

still have lingering hack from cold, bleech.  muscle i didn't know i had are yelling every time i move, resulting from spending Sat. afternoon on my hands & knees putting down kitchen floor 

have a merry day!


----------



## Motherfletcher

keishashadow said:


> It's the morning after - Mother's Day



I didn't get a damn thing for Mother's Day!


----------



## RVGal

Motherfletcher said:


> I didn't get a damn thing for Mother's Day!



Greedy.  Your turn is next month.

Screen names don't count.  Just because you are "Mother" fletcher, it doesn't mean you get gifts.  You have to grow a uterus and give birth before you get gifts.  Good luck with that.


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Greedy.  Your turn is next month.
> 
> Screen names don't count.  Just because you are "Mother" fletcher, it doesn't mean you get gifts.  You have to grow a uterus and give birth before you get gifts.  Good luck with that.



wow


----------



## bubba's mom

Good morning everyone....


Dropping by to say "Hi"....

What's new?  

Where's the trippies???


----------



## Tinker-tude

Motherfletcher said:


> I didn't get a damn thing for Mother's Day!



'Cause you're such a Mutha Fletcher.  
You're not paranoid, the world IS out to get you.



RVGal said:


> Greedy.  Your turn is next month.
> 
> Screen names don't count.  Just because you are "Mother" fletcher, it doesn't mean you get gifts.  You have to grow a uterus and give birth before you get gifts.  Good luck with that.



      



bubba's mom said:


> Good morning everyone....
> 
> 
> Dropping by to say "Hi"....
> 
> What's new?
> 
> Where's the trippies???



Hi, everyone.  Bye, everyone.  Gotta run many errands today.  Hope to see those lovely TRs soon!  

Tamie


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Greedy.  Your turn is next month.
> 
> Screen names don't count.  Just because you are "Mother" fletcher, it doesn't mean you get gifts.  You have to grow a uterus and give birth before you get gifts.  Good luck with that.


----------



## ky07

*WOW what a differance it is when you buy your airline tickets a few months early,
Not only is flight we are on in july is almost sold out but the price I paid for 4 tickets was $1360.00 and now the same tickets are over $2400.00  
Glad I got them when I did and only now if they would quit changing the time we come home  *


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!!!


Akdar: I want to know where you go in Old Town!  Get me some Pepsi's!!


----------



## RVGal

Hey.

Laundry.  Grocery store.  Boys haircuts.  Laundry.

That was my day.  And how was yours?


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Just to let you homies know that my DH will have cataract surgery on his left eye on Thurs.
He went for a consultation appt. last Fri. with the eye surgeon.
Today he went for a consult appt. with a retinal specialist, they had to check DH's eyes to make sure he wasn't at risk for a retinal detachment. So far it doesn't look like he would be at surgical risk for that, thank goodness  
Prayers and good thoughts appreciated for Thurs. THanks homies! 


Trip planning:
On a different subject, I have last-minute questions on UO/WDW passes, etc.
I haven't bought any passes yet. 
Does anyone know about the Magic Your Way passes? We are looking at the basic Magic Your Way passes without upgrades. Is it better to buy them at the AAA Travel store w/ an agent, or at the Disney Store at a mall by me, or at the resort we are staying at (All Star Sports resort)? I never had to buy
WDW passes before,as last time we went to WDW was with Make-A-Wish and they had everything for us and paid for everything.
Any advice appreciated! 

Also about the Disney Dining Plan- do you guys think it's best for us to go buy the DDP for 3 days? I never had to look into this either. I haven't even made ressies yet with any restaurants as I'm planning this trip so last minute. and I don't seem to have the time to look up all the boards,etc here on the DIS. Any advice appreciated. THanks so much!


----------



## outlander

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Just to let you homies know that my DH will have cataract surgery on his left eye on Thurs.
> He went for a consultation appt. last Fri. with the eye surgeon.
> Today he went for a consult appt. with a retinal specialist, they had to check DH's eyes to make sure he wasn't at risk for a retinal detachment. So far it doesn't look like he would be at surgical risk for that, thank goodness
> Prayers and good thoughts appreciated for Thurs. THanks homies!


Thoughts and prayers for your hubby on Thurs.   




> Trip planning:
> On a different subject, I have last-minute questions on UO/WDW passes, etc.
> I haven't bought any passes yet.
> Does anyone know about the Magic Your Way passes? We are looking at the basic Magic Your Way passes without upgrades. Is it better to buy them at the AAA Travel store w/ an agent, or at the Disney Store at a mall by me, or at the resort we are staying at (All Star Sports resort)? I never had to buy
> WDW passes before,as last time we went to WDW was with Make-A-Wish and they had everything for us and paid for everything.
> Any advice appreciated!


Usually, Disney gives the best offer for tickets.  Other places may *sound* like they have good rates but there is usually something included that you don't really need/want.  Bottom line:  see what the prices are through Disney online and compare apples to apples from there.



> Also about the Disney Dining Plan- do you guys think it's best for us to go buy the DDP for 3 days? I never had to look into this either. I haven't even made ressies yet with any restaurants as I'm planning this trip so last minute. and I don't seem to have the time to look up all the boards,etc here on the DIS. Any advice appreciated. THanks so much!


If you are sure you will be doing at least one table service meal anyway, the dining plan can save you money.  If you don't want to take time away from touring the parks and you only eat counter service, the DDP probably won't save you much.
When are you going?


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *WOW what a differance it is when you buy your airline tickets a few months early,
> Not only is flight we are on in july is almost sold out but the price I paid for 4 tickets was $1360.00 and now the same tickets are over $2400.00
> Glad I got them when I did and only now if they would quit changing the time we come home  *



I had the same thing happen to me. when i went to go buy my friend chip's plane tix for the same times I'm going, it went from like $253 to $397. Luckily, i found some ok prices for his ticket.....he just has to leave at 6:35am!  I'm thinking of changing mine to that time so I don't have to wait around at the airport (since I insist on only taking one car). Anyone happen to know how much they charge to do that?


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Just to let you homies know that my DH will have cataract surgery on his left eye on Thurs.
> He went for a consultation appt. last Fri. with the eye surgeon.
> Today he went for a consult appt. with a retinal specialist, they had to check DH's eyes to make sure he wasn't at risk for a retinal detachment. So far it doesn't look like he would be at surgical risk for that, thank goodness
> Prayers and good thoughts appreciated for Thurs. THanks homies!
> 
> 
> Trip planning:
> On a different subject, I have last-minute questions on UO/WDW passes, etc.
> I haven't bought any passes yet.
> Does anyone know about the Magic Your Way passes? We are looking at the basic Magic Your Way passes without upgrades. Is it better to buy them at the AAA Travel store w/ an agent, or at the Disney Store at a mall by me, or at the resort we are staying at (All Star Sports resort)? I never had to buy
> WDW passes before,as last time we went to WDW was with Make-A-Wish and they had everything for us and paid for everything.
> Any advice appreciated!
> 
> Also about the Disney Dining Plan- do you guys think it's best for us to go buy the DDP for 3 days? I never had to look into this either. I haven't even made ressies yet with any restaurants as I'm planning this trip so last minute. and I don't seem to have the time to look up all the boards,etc here on the DIS. Any advice appreciated. THanks so much!


*Sorry to hear your DH has to go thru that Rose and your in my prayers  *


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...I'm just updating the resume (in case I need it) and looking to see what's around. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> I had the same thing happen to me. when i went to go buy my friend chip's plane tix for the same times I'm going, it went from like $253 to $397. Luckily, i found some ok prices for his ticket.....he just has to leave at 6:35am!  I'm thinking of changing mine to that time so I don't have to wait around at the airport (since I insist on only taking one car). Anyone happen to know how much they charge to do that?



*I would call them cause I know if I wanted to change ours to come back ealier in July they wanted to charge a extra $200.00 a ticket and I told delta the time was fine for me only coming home is not a nonstop like it was suppose to be.
Plus we wanted to be able to spend a few hours in the park before we leave to come home and the time they had was 1:00 pm and we decided to keep the 6:00 pm*


----------



## keishashadow

Motherfletcher said:


> I didn't get a damn thing for Mother's Day!


 


RVGal said:


> Greedy. Your turn is next month.
> 
> Screen names don't count. Just because you are "Mother" fletcher, it doesn't mean you get gifts. You have to grow a uterus and give birth before you get gifts. Good luck with that.


 
see, i worked hard for those studs 



ky07 said:


> *WOW what a differance it is when you buy your airline tickets a few months early,*
> *Not only is flight we are on in july is almost sold out but the price I paid for 4 tickets was $1360.00 and now the same tickets are over $2400.00  *
> *Glad I got them when I did and only now if they would quit changing the time we come home  *


doesn't it make u feel smrt , i check often...arm hurts from patting myself on my back



Metro West said:


> Evening all...I'm just updating the resume (in case I need it) and looking to see what's around. Hope everyone is doing well.


never hurts to look 

it was 40 degrees here this am , who's holding the sun hostage?


----------



## Metro West

I guess I'll watch a little television and then hit the sack. Have a good night!


----------



## coastermom

I put my TR up well as much as  I can for now . I wanted to post my photos but supload is giving me an issue . I will see if I can get them up soon . 

Gotta go my DS has horriable spelling words this week and he needs to start studying them now . I worked today and then we had a bowling dinner at the bowling alley . My daughter the only one on her team to get a trophy   . I am so PROUD of her .Ok gotta run Hope to be around later if not maybe Tuesday .  

STOP THE WORLD I NEED TO GET OFF .... Too busy to even think right now .


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *I would call them cause I know if I wanted to change ours to come back ealier in July they wanted to charge a extra $200.00 a ticket and I told delta the time was fine for me only coming home is not a nonstop like it was suppose to be.
> Plus we wanted to be able to spend a few hours in the park before we leave to come home and the time they had was 1:00 pm and we decided to keep the 6:00 pm*



Yea. If I did mine it would only be $145, AA told me. Oh well. I'm thinking of getting a one day pass to the Admiral's Club so I can at least relax a bit b4 my flight.


----------



## orlandonyc

ky07 said:


> *WOW what a differance it is when you buy your airline tickets a few months early,
> Not only is flight we are on in july is almost sold out but the price I paid for 4 tickets was $1360.00 and now the same tickets are over $2400.00
> Glad I got them when I did and only now if they would quit changing the time we come home  *



wow thats a lot. what airline?
i fly jetblue from nyc and paid $680 for 4 tix back in march. now that same four tix is over a grand


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I had the same thing happen to me. when i went to go buy my friend chip's plane tix for the same times I'm going, it went from like $253 to $397. Luckily, i found some ok prices for his ticket.....he just has to leave at 6:35am!  I'm thinking of changing mine to that time so I don't have to wait around at the airport (since I insist on only taking one car). Anyone happen to know how much they charge to do that?



all airlines charge per ticket for any changes made after the purchase.
the only time they don't charge is when they cancel your flight and switch you to another flight.

for united it is a $150 charge per ticket for a change.
for american it was $100, it might have gone up as united increased theirs on saturday.

even air tran charges for flight changes.


it would be cheaper to keep your flight andy then change the time for it.



Metro West said:


> Evening all...I'm just *updating the resume* (in case I need it) and looking to see what's around. Hope everyone is doing well.



are we changing jobs???




ky07 said:


> *I would call them cause I know if I wanted to change ours to come back ealier in July they wanted to charge a extra $200.00 a ticket and I told delta the time was fine for me only coming home is not a nonstop like it was suppose to be.
> Plus we wanted to be able to spend a few hours in the park before we leave to come home and the time they had was 1:00 pm and we decided to keep the 6:00 pm*



evening flights are better 



don't get me started on air..............i made my ressie at the beginning of the year for the october trip.  yes, i got a cheaper rate than what it is going for now but that is not the headache.

i checked united this morning to see how much i am saving since i already booked my flight months ago.

i had a flagged message on my itenary locator and it said "flight change, call united"


i ALWAYS take a night flight home in order to extend my vacation with that last full day in the park until 6:30 pm.........

i saw my flight was changed to a 5:00 pm departure........

i called and ranted and raved at the service department.
they told me they pulled my flight out of service.  they reassigned me to an earlier flight.  and, they said, no charge to you ms. w., since we changed it you don't have to pay for the change.

then i yelled....................

to get me calmed down, they are sending me a $50 voucher for a future flight.  i told them that was not enough and i wanted to cancel for a flight with american.  i don't care that ticket w/ american is not up to close to $500, it is the times of flights that matter to me.


readers digest version:  i kept the united flight, they have me on a list for special seating on return flight at 5:00 pm and on another list to switch me to the original flight if they put it back in service in october.


i originally had seats in the front of the plan, aisle seat as i booked so early.
i have the flight for the morning i leave to orlando the same but the seat i am reassigned to is the last seat in the back row of the plane coming back home.


they just want to fill the planes up.
i'm hoping mummy dust for my flight to be put back into service.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> are we changing jobs???


I might be...hopefully soon. As you know, we are going tobacco free at work on July 1 and today we got some other news. Not only are we not allowed to smoke at work during working hours (which I don't have a problem with) now the administration has taken the stand that if someone...anyone smells smoke on your clothes, you can get reported and ultimately fired. I'm wondering who's going to be policing the non-smoking nazis (my new name for administration). I feel they DO have the right to tell me what I can and can't do on property during working hours but they DO NOT have the right to tell me I can't smoke on my way into work OFF property. So...it's just best for me to try and find something else away from that place. If they want to play God with people's personal lives, I'll have no part of it.


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> I might be...hopefully soon. As you know, we are going tobacco free at work on July 1 and today we got some other news. Not only are we not allowed to smoke at work during working hours (which I don't have a problem with) now the administration has taken the stand that if someone...anyone smells smoke on your clothes, you can get reported and ultimately fired. I'm wondering who's going to be policing the non-smoking nazis (my new name for administration). I feel they DO have the right to tell me what I can and can't do on property during working hours but they DO NOT have the right to tell me I can't smoke on my way into work OFF property. So...it's just best for me to try and find something else away from that place. If they want to play God with people's personal lives, I'll have no part of it.



  I totally agree! Is it just me, or is this country more and more slipping into the world of Orwell's _1984_? Since when do company's get to tell us what to do when we're not at work? I mean, when you're government wants to keep tabs on what you're searching for on Yahoo or Google, then i think there's something seriously wrong with you're government. Don't even get me started on the dictator and his phone taps. Thank god there's only a few more months til we're rid of him. Sorry mac, I know, no political discussions. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I might be...hopefully soon. As you know, we are going tobacco free at work on July 1 and today we got some other news. Not only are we not allowed to smoke at work during working hours (which I don't have a problem with) now the administration has taken the stand that if someone...anyone smells smoke on your clothes, you can get reported and ultimately fired. I'm wondering who's going to be policing the non-smoking nazis (my new name for administration). I feel they DO have the right to tell me what I can and can't do on property during working hours but they DO NOT have the right to tell me I can't smoke on my way into work OFF property. So...it's just best for me to try and find something else away from that place. If they want to play God with people's personal lives, I'll have no part of it.





think of the lawsuits if that would happen.

they can call the shots on their property but that's it.

what you do on your free time at home and to work, is no ones business.


----------



## macraven

i'm talking to the tag fairy on the other tag fairy thread.


groveling and begging for the naked homies to get the proud redhead tag.
adkar
outlander
scotlass
blueeyeesnrc

and all the other nude homies....


----------



## macraven

is everyone calling it a night already??


it's only tuesday morning right now....

just think, after the end of the work day today, there will only be 3 more work days this week.


----------



## macraven

i just went through the back pages.


looks like it's green lights out here for the homies.


sweet sleep.

locking the joint up now.
if you want to get in, bang on the window.

someone will get up and turn the light on for you......just like motel 6 does.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> i'm talking to the tag fairy on the other tag fairy thread.
> 
> 
> groveling and begging for the naked homies to get the proud redhead tag.
> adkar
> outlander
> scotlass
> blueeyeesnrc
> 
> and all the other nude homies....



Mornin Youse......

Thanks mac.


----------



## Metro West

scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse......
> 
> Thanks mac.


I took this at DHS over the weekend and thought of you. Hope you like!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Good Morning!*
Two more flipping days at work and its Homer time!


----------



## Akdar

_Morning all_ going to try and get a bit more "mid trip reporting" done before we head to the Studios


----------



## Metro West

Akdar said:


> _Morning all_ going to try and get a bit more "mid trip reporting" done before we head to the Studios


Mike...you lost your tags when you changed to "I'm here now".


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


> Mike...you lost your tags when you changed to "I'm here now".


I didn't realize it would take out what the Tag Fairy wrote, I thought it would just replace my text, oh well..........  Maybe I'll get them back someday!


----------



## orlandonyc

good morning all


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> I didn't realize it would take out what the Tag Fairy wrote, I thought it would just replace my text, oh well..........  Maybe I'll get them back someday!



send the tag fairy a pm and say you lost your tags by accident.
maybe they will be restored.


next time don't be so.......blonde


i'll grovel for you.......


----------



## macraven

Fletcher, my dad is named Homer..........


----------



## ky07

orlandonyc said:


> wow thats a lot. what airline?
> i fly jetblue from nyc and paid $680 for 4 tix back in march. now that same four tix is over a grand



*Its Delta *


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies  *


----------



## macraven

morning  st. L


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> morning  st. L



Morning Mac


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> I might be...hopefully soon. As you know, we are going tobacco free at work on July 1 and today we got some other news. Not only are we not allowed to smoke at work during working hours (which I don't have a problem with) now the administration has taken the stand that if someone...anyone smells smoke on your clothes, you can get reported and ultimately fired. I'm wondering who's going to be policing the non-smoking nazis (my new name for administration). I feel they DO have the right to tell me what I can and can't do on property during working hours but they DO NOT have the right to tell me I can't smoke on my way into work OFF property. So...it's just best for me to try and find something else away from that place. If they want to play God with people's personal lives, I'll have no part of it.



To change a policy like that after everyone has been hired and in place... ummmm... nope.  They have every right to tell you what you can do in their house, but absolutely no right to tell you what you can do anywhere else.

Seems like this policy of governing individuals behavior outside of the boundaries of where the PTB have authority is becoming a common problem.   



macraven said:


> i'm talking to the tag fairy on the other tag fairy thread.
> 
> 
> groveling and begging for the *naked* homies to get the proud redhead tag.
> adkar
> outlander
> scotlass
> blueeyeesnrc
> 
> and all the other *nude* homies....



It's a clothing drive for the homies!  

What Tag Fairy thread are you on now Mac?  I know they finally locked the old one.



Motherfletcher said:


> *Good Morning!*
> Two more flipping days at work and its Homer time!



 



Akdar said:


> _Morning all_ going to try and get a bit more "mid trip reporting" done before we head to the Studios



I'll head to the trip report board after this...  



orlandonyc said:


> good morning all



Yum.  Cinnabon.


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> To change a policy like that after everyone has been hired and in place... ummmm... nope.  They have every right to tell you what you can do in their house, but absolutely no right to tell you what you can do anywhere else.
> 
> Seems like this policy of governing individuals behavior outside of the boundaries of where the PTB have authority is becoming a common problem.


Morning Tricia...people are very subdued here today...I think a riot could break out at any moment.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> It's a clothing drive for the homies!
> 
> What Tag Fairy thread are you on now Mac?  I know they finally locked the old one.




this one..


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25079037#post25079037



morning tricia


----------



## macraven

orlandonyc said:


> good morning all



now how did i miss this yummy treat?

tanks for the goodies.

it's all mine homies..............i flunked "sharing" in kindergarten, sorry


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> Morning Tricia...people are very subdued here today...I think a riot could break out at any moment.


----------



## outlander

Dang!  I missed breakfast. 

Morning all!


----------



## outlander

Hey mac, thanks for putting me on the list!  I didn't see that at first (I had my eye on the sweets!).
Thanks for thinking of me. 

Now in case anyone is still hungry......


----------



## macraven

orlandonyc said:


> good morning all



anyone that brings food here should be a redhead.............


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i'm talking to the tag fairy on the other tag fairy thread.
> 
> 
> groveling and begging for the naked homies to get the proud redhead tag.
> adkar
> outlander
> scotlass
> blueeyeesnrc
> 
> and all the other nude homies....


thought it said rude when i 1st read it , add me to the list...i get high marks in pandering 


Metro West said:


> I might be...hopefully soon. As you know, we are going tobacco free at work on July 1 and today we got some other news. Not only are we not allowed to smoke at work during working hours (which I don't have a problem with) now the administration has taken the stand that if someone...anyone smells smoke on your clothes, you can get reported and ultimately fired. I'm wondering who's going to be policing the non-smoking nazis (my new name for administration). I feel they DO have the right to tell me what I can and can't do on property during working hours but they DO NOT have the right to tell me I can't smoke on my way into work OFF property. So...it's just best for me to try and find something else away from that place. If they want to play God with people's personal lives, I'll have no part of it.


 
hmm, def a civil rights violation, call the ACLU-forthwit; they'll salivate over this one 



Akdar said:


> I didn't realize it would take out what the Tag Fairy wrote, I thought it would just replace my text, oh well.......... Maybe I'll get them back someday!


 
u cannot win for trying 



orlandonyc said:


> good morning all


what a pair...of gooey goodness-drool

rose - im more scattered than usual this week, good luck to yr hubby


----------



## macraven

so what janet is really trying to say is she would like a tag that states:


rude nude here..........


----------



## outlander

macraven said:


> so what janet is really trying to say is she would like a tag that states:
> 
> 
> rude nude here..........


 


I hope the TF hasn't misunderstood what you said! 

I wouldn't want to be known as a nude redhead


----------



## scotlass

Metro West said:


> I took this at DHS over the weekend and thought of you. Hope you like!



Thats is Toooo coool..... 

Where is it exactly ?


----------



## Metro West

scotlass said:


> Thats is Toooo coool.....
> 
> Where is it exactly ?


It's in the NY section of Hollywood Studios down the street from the car stunt show.


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning...er, afternoon rather...  

outlander & orlandonyc are my new bestest friends    they brought breakfasts....  

Rose...good luck w/ DH's surgery...keep busy 

Mac...good to see you around again  

Who had the issue w/ the airline?  (besides Mac..and, btw, that sux!)  I won't fly Delta for that reason...I want to fly when *I* want to fly...not when *THEY *want me to fly...wth??  


Janet...you feelin' any better?

Tammy...how's the trip plannin' going?

Todd...I agree w/ the others, you can't lose your job for smoking OFF company property....don't work that way...like Tricia said...lawsuit!  Then again, like you said, maybe a sign to move on...  


MF--Have a great Homer-time  

Mary....still haven't read your trippie...will get over there shortly (HEY! You beat KFed & PFin!)

Hi to everyone else I didn't address personally.....just can't remember it all....customers are interrupting me  

Have a great Tuesday everyone!!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

RVGal said:


> You have to grow a uterus and give birth before you get gifts.  Good luck with that.



The doctor said he could install one but he'd have to remove my brain to get it to work! I kid, I love you girls!


----------



## ky07

Motherfletcher said:


> The doctor said he could install one but he'd have to remove my brain to get it to work! I kid, I love you girls!



*Sounds painful    *


----------



## macraven

where is wendy wressing and her report?

i saw where she posted on another thread that they were home on that monday and she was finishing up the laundry the next day.


mia:  wendy...........


----------



## keishashadow

Motherfletcher said:


> The doctor said he could install one but he'd have to remove my brain to get it to work! I kid, I love you girls!


 


macraven said:


> so what janet is really trying to say is she would like a tag that states:
> 
> 
> rude nude here..........






*rude nude redhead*
*seeks tag*
​ 


outlander said:


> I hope the TF hasn't misunderstood what you said!
> 
> I wouldn't want to be known as a nude redhead


 
ya only live once, gotta grab all the gusto u can...charge!


 


macraven said:


> where is wendy wressing and her report?
> 
> i saw where she posted on another thread that they were home on that monday and she was finishing up the laundry the next day.
> 
> 
> mia: wendy...........






note to wendy
trippie due​barb - hanging, had to go forth & provision today​

i cut it short
ready for the brawl tonight?​​​


----------



## RVGal

Motherfletcher said:


> The doctor said he could install one but he'd have to remove my brain to get it to work! I kid, I love you girls!



Why remove the brain?  It certainly doesn't have much control over the uterus.  If it did, we would never, never, NEVER have more than one child.   

I was just picking at you anyway.  I got flowers and homemade cards for Mothers Day.  If you want, I'll mail you some of the flowers.


----------



## macraven

will the flowers have a dead bee in it?


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Busy today. Went out to get my haircut today and to pick up some cards and stuff at the Factory Card Outlet (party store). 


Thanks to all that responded about DH's upcoming eye surgery on Thurs.  
I'll try to do a reminder tomorrow of his surgery on Thurs. I don't know what time his surgery on Thurs is yet. We had a tentative time in mid- morning(which would work out great for us). Waiting for a phone call from Day Surgery as of what time of surgery, time to be there, etc.

I can't remember who responded back about the DDP and Magic Your Way tickets for WDW- maybe Outlander? I have to read back a few pages when I have a chance again.

Anyone else have any responses on DDP and Magic Your Way tickets, please let me know.
I think we will be doing 2 or 3 days at WDW and 2 days at UO/ IOA- tentative schedule.
Hi to all!

Ok gotta run.


----------



## keishashadow

rose - i didn't read back either, least i don't remember lol

As for the Disney DP, it needs to be purchased as part of a package, with minimum of 1 day MYW tix (base are fine), usually @ rack rate unless there's a specific promo during ur time (or booked thru AAA with discount on room only portion)

Popular ADR slots disappear on the 180 day mark prior to travel, u might have luck with lunches though

imo, it's not the value it once was since the appetizer & tip have been yanked, while price remains the same. Primarily the reason we'll probably skip it in Oct, along with fact that we'll be day guests @ Universal; just too hard to keep to the schedule & ADRs


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> will the flowers have a dead bee in it?



No, but I can't promise what the condition of the flowers would be after a trip through the mail.   



roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Busy today. Went out to get my haircut today and to pick up some cards and stuff at the Factory Card Outlet (party store).
> 
> 
> Thanks to all that responded about DH's upcoming eye surgery on Thurs.
> I'll try to do a reminder tomorrow of his surgery on Thurs. I don't know what time his surgery on Thurs is yet. We had a tentative time in mid- morning(which would work out great for us). Waiting for a phone call from Day Surgery as of what time of surgery, time to be there, etc.
> 
> I can't remember who responded back about the DDP and Magic Your Way tickets for WDW- maybe Outlander? I have to read back a few pages when I have a chance again.
> 
> Anyone else have any responses on DDP and Magic Your Way tickets, please let me know.
> I think we will be doing 2 or 3 days at WDW and 2 days at UO/ IOA- tentative schedule.
> Hi to all!
> 
> Ok gotta run.



You have to purchase your park tickets from Disney to have the DDP option.  Personally, I get the tickets and room together through Disney whenever they send me a promo that is reasonably priced enough to get my attention.  I have never used the DDP.  We don't eat table service except for character meals.  I can't stand being locked into ADRs every day or feeling like I've wasted meal credits if I don't use them all.  But, that's just me.  Now that they've opened up the ADR window to 180 days out (yes, that is SIX MONTHS),  you probably won't get a dinner reservation at this point.

Good luck with your DHs eye surgery.


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Now that they've opened up the ADR window to 180 days out (yes, that is SIX MONTHS),  you probably won't get a dinner reservation at this point.


I'm sorry...I think making dinner reservations six months in advance is too funny. Who knows what they're doing in six hours much less six months!


----------



## RVGal

I have a request.

Joshua is suddenly obsessed with Speed Racer.  McDonalds currently has Speed Racer toys in the Happy Meals.  If anyone happens to get a toy that they don't want or need, please let me know.  It doesn't matter if it is the "boy" or "girl" toy at this point.  He wants them all.  He has the "boy" number 1 (Speed Racer car) and number 2 (Racer X car) toys.  I am not eating freaking McDonalds often enough for him to get all 16 toys.  There is NO way.


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> I'm sorry...I think making dinner reservations six months in advance is too funny. Who knows what they're doing in six hours much less six months!



At the rate they keep expanding the reservation window, it'll be 2 years out before long.

"Honey?  Do you want Italian or Mexican for dinner on May 12, 2010?"


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Joshua is suddenly obsessed with Speed Racer.  McDonalds currently has Speed Racer toys in the Happy Meals.  If anyone happens to get a toy that they don't want or need, please let me know.  It doesn't matter if it is the "boy" or "girl" toy at this point.  He wants them all.  He has the "boy" number 1 (Speed Racer car) and number 2 (Racer X car) toys.  I am not eating freaking McDonalds often enough for him to get all 16 toys.  There is NO way.


I loved Speed Racer in cartoons when I was a kid. I used to watch him every afternoon. I have several dvd's of the classic show and I doubt I will see the movie...looks cool though.



RVGal said:


> At the rate they keep expanding the reservation window, it'll be 2 years out before long.
> 
> "Honey?  Do you want Italian or Mexican for dinner on May 12, 2010?"


Yeah...no kidding. I understand the whole eating in in a nice restaurant thing but it's a vacation and sometimes it's best to play it by ear.


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> I loved Speed Racer in cartoons when I was a kid. I used to watch him every afternoon. I have several dvd's of the classic show and I doubt I will see the movie...looks cool though.



I loved the cartoon as a kid too, so at least I already know who the characters are.  We plan to go see the movie this weekend.  The reviews aren't good, but I doubt my 6 year old is going to care.


----------



## patster734

RVGal said:


> At the rate they keep expanding the reservation window, it'll be 2 years out before long.
> 
> "Honey?  Do you want Italian or Mexican for dinner on May 12, 2010?"



I'll go for Mexican on May 5, 2010!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hola everyone!!!

3 more days of the work week!

I gotta talk to Patty about the trippie....trust me, I want to start!


----------



## RVGal

patster734 said:


> I'll go for Mexican on May 5, 2010!



Okay, maybe that is a safe bet...


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> I loved the cartoon as a kid too, so at least I already know who the characters are.  We plan to go see the movie this weekend.  The reviews aren't good, but I doubt my 6 year old is going to care.


Nah...they won't care. Sometimes movies are ruined by the special effects and IMHO...this would be one of them. Nothing is real anymore.



patster734 said:


> I'll go for Mexican on May 5, 2010!


Oh...just make sure you never eat at the Italian restaurant at Epcot. It was VERY expensive and the food was so-so. Just be warned.


----------



## KStarfish82

Deadliest Catch!


----------



## Metro West

I'm waiting for season 2 of Ice Road Truckers!


----------



## macraven

back to *patster734*


all of us will join you on that date for mexican food.


----------



## macraven

i went to petsmart to get cat food.

i paid the charge w/ my cc.




the dude behind me kept getting closer to me and it made me feel ackward.

i get home and realize he stole my wallet and glasses.

have spent the last few hours canceling out my credit cards.

i don't need this aggravation.

kind of takes the zing out of posting tonight for me.

will see youse all later homies.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i went to petsmart to get cat food.
> 
> i paid the charge w/ my cc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dude behind me kept getting closer to me and it made me feel ackward.
> 
> *i get home and realize he stole my wallet and glasses.*have spent the last few hours canceling out my credit cards.
> 
> i don't need this aggravation.
> 
> kind of takes the zing out of posting tonight for me.
> 
> will see youse all later homies.


You have GOT to be kidding! I hope you can remember what he looks like when you call the police and report him. He should be thrown under the jail!


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> i went to petsmart to get cat food.
> 
> i paid the charge w/ my cc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dude behind me kept getting closer to me and it made me feel ackward.
> 
> i get home and realize he stole my wallet and glasses.
> 
> have spent the last few hours canceling out my credit cards.
> 
> i don't need this aggravation.
> 
> kind of takes the zing out of posting tonight for me.
> 
> will see youse all later homies.



Oh Mac, I'm so sorry!!!

That really sucks....sorry you had a rough afternoon


----------



## outlander

macraven said:


> i went to petsmart to get cat food.
> 
> i paid the charge w/ my cc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dude behind me kept getting closer to me and it made me feel ackward.
> 
> i get home and realize he stole my wallet and glasses.
> 
> have spent the last few hours canceling out my credit cards.
> 
> i don't need this aggravation.
> 
> kind of takes the zing out of posting tonight for me.
> 
> will see youse all later homies.



NO WAY!! 

How awful.  Big, big hugs to you Mac, that plain stinks.

Make sure you start a fraud alert with all of the Credit agencies too.


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading to bed...have a good night!  

Mac - they'll catch that slimeball...don't you worry!


----------



## keishashadow

mac - just what u need sorry...a pox on the perp!



Metro West said:


> I'm sorry...I think making dinner reservations six months in advance is too funny. Who knows what they're doing in six hours much less six months!


Mickey is helping u learn to commit u must learn the ways of the mouse padawan jk, i'm all about jumping thru the hoops to avoid eating @ crappy places like mama melrose's .  Honestly, must admit the TS ressies are the only thing that gets me to slow down during a Disney trip lol 

Citiwalk joints have some hurdles i haven't figured out yet but (Bubba's), at least they give you hope & say they have 3 hour waits for walkups w/o ressies vs WDW



RVGal said:


> I have a request.
> 
> Joshua is suddenly obsessed with Speed Racer. McDonalds currently has Speed Racer toys in the Happy Meals. If anyone happens to get a toy that they don't want or need, please let me know. It doesn't matter if it is the "boy" or "girl" toy at this point. He wants them all. He has the "boy" number 1 (Speed Racer car) and number 2 (Racer X car) toys. I am not eating freaking McDonalds often enough for him to get all 16 toys. There is NO way.


 
hmm, if they're popular they could be sold out within days (don't ask me how i know ; been there/done that many times).  You could probably already buy them all on eBay.  If we stop in this week, i'll see what we have.


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> i went to petsmart to get cat food.
> 
> i paid the charge w/ my cc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dude behind me kept getting closer to me and it made me feel ackward.
> 
> i get home and realize he stole my wallet and glasses.
> 
> have spent the last few hours canceling out my credit cards.
> 
> i don't need this aggravation.
> 
> kind of takes the zing out of posting tonight for me.
> 
> will see youse all later homies.



OK, I am mad now! I want to go bust his chops and get your stuff back! What is this world coming to?


----------



## ky07

*Thats a shame Mac and hope they catch the scum bag so big  
Well good night homies and sweet dreams  *


----------



## Dagny

macraven said:


> i went to petsmart to get cat food.
> 
> i paid the charge w/ my cc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dude behind me kept getting closer to me and it made me feel ackward.
> 
> i get home and realize he stole my wallet and glasses.
> 
> have spent the last few hours canceling out my credit cards.
> 
> i don't need this aggravation.
> 
> kind of takes the zing out of posting tonight for me.
> 
> will see youse all later homies.




OMG!  I am so sorry to read this.  That is just awful and time consuming.  Hugs my friend!


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> back to *patster734*
> 
> 
> all of us will join you on that date for mexican food.



Thanks, although my stay here will be short lived for now, until I return back from Universal on Sunday.  

As for Cinco de Mayo, we have some good mexican restaurants to choose from in KC.



macraven said:


> i went to petsmart to get cat food.
> 
> i paid the charge w/ my cc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dude behind me kept getting closer to me and it made me feel ackward.
> 
> i get home and realize he stole my wallet and glasses.
> 
> have spent the last few hours canceling out my credit cards.
> 
> i don't need this aggravation.
> 
> kind of takes the zing out of posting tonight for me.
> 
> will see youse all later homies.



I'm deeply sorry to hear about that!  Its always frustrating when stuff like that happens.  Last month we had to change one of our bank account because a check, we sent through normal mail, was returned in a postal envelope, with a note saying that the following documents were found opened and scattered at the post office.  The first envelope contained the associated documents but no check.  The check showed up a week later in another postal envelope.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i went to petsmart to get cat food.
> 
> i paid the charge w/ my cc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dude behind me kept getting closer to me and it made me feel ackward.
> 
> i get home and realize he stole my wallet and glasses.
> 
> have spent the last few hours canceling out my credit cards.
> 
> i don't need this aggravation.
> 
> kind of takes the zing out of posting tonight for me.
> 
> will see youse all later homies.



  I've had my wallet stolen before (twice actually, don't ask). A tip someone once told me is to keep your wallet in one of the front pockets, keeps it from getting stolen and better for posture.....well for those of us with stuffed wallets. Bear hugs, mac!


----------



## t-and-a

RAPstar said:


> I've had my wallet stolen before (twice actually, don't ask). A tip someone once told me is to keep your wallet in one of the front pockets, keeps it from getting stolen and better for posture.....well for those of us with stuffed wallets. Bear hugs, mac!



That works for guys, but most women carry their wallets in their purses. I still want to punch that jerk's lights out!


----------



## patster734

Metro West said:


> I'm waiting for season 2 of Ice Road Truckers!



I believe its scheduled to return the middle of June.


----------



## macraven

i can't sleep
i can't rest.


i did a fraud alert and have to pay $7.95 a month for the service on my uo mc

i canceled all my credit cards, there were 4 of them in the wallet.

now i need to contact loews for a replacement platinum card, AAA for a replacement card, 2 hotels for their cards/hilton honors and choice.

my cell phone numbers for homies and family were in that insert in the wallet.
need to think where i can list them again.  that is if i have them anywhere at this point.
my sam's club card is in that wallet and i just renewed it.
my insurance card and son's ins. card were in it.
of course my drivers license was there too.
2 grocery store discount cards were in it....

my college alum card was in it.
disney visa, original member was in it as one of the cc.

oh vey...........my life was in that wallet.

so was my money.
money that was to be for my trip in october.



and i just can't rest now.

tomorrow i have to make calls to redo the replacable cards.
go to DL station and have a new id done.  and pay it again ........shesh......

oh, in the zipper part my indian head pennies.
and my chinese buffet punch card....i had 19 punches on it and the next one i get earns me a free dinner..........dang.......

oh snap........i don't like mean people.


thanks for your thoughtful words.
it helps me ...


anyone here have a mean dog....i mean really really mean dog.....


----------



## t-and-a

Holy crap, MAC! Your money for your trip was in there.....now that REALLY sucks! I don't have any dogs, just a moody black cat named Panther. Maybe my Panther and Jodie's Savvie can claw him. Panther sometimes climbs up Tim's leg and that hurts pretty darn bad. If we give Panther some catnip right before she meets the perpetrator, she could become very vicious when it is taken away from her.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Motherfletcher said:


> The doctor said he could install one but he'd have to remove my brain to get it to work! I kid, I love you girls!



Are you saying you think with the junk in your basement trunk?  We already knew that, Fletch.   So yes, you'd have to remove your brain.

Kidding, kidding.  I really don't like sexist humor on either end.  Why is it more okay to bash men than women lately?  It should ALL be fair game, or ALL off limits.  I say all fair game. 

Tamie


----------



## macraven

will panther crawl all the way up the leg............... 

and i gather, panther has sharp claws.....


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> will panther crawl all the way up the leg...............
> 
> and i gather, panther has sharp claws.....



Yes she will and yes she does...we haven't had anything done to her claws. She is an indoor/outdoor cat and quite the hunter. She brings prizes and sets them on my porch at my front door....squirrels, mice, rabbits, birds....she mostly just rips their heads off and plays with them. She comes in the house to eat.


----------



## t-and-a

Forgot to mention that she will climb up his body to sit on his shoulder. All the while, he's going ow ow ow....


----------



## macraven

i was thinking about borrowing panther to get the ow ow ow part of a job done.....


----------



## macraven

where is wendy?



did she go back to orlando and not tell us???




i'm counting noses and don't see hers or sharon's or jodie's and a few more



homies, bring a note from home to excuse your absence.

dolphin and sister kfish........trippie time


----------



## RAPstar

I've got an old cat who's mean.........but declawed. he's like 18 or 15 I can't remember. And I'm fat, you can find him and i'll sit on him.


----------



## RAPstar

Here's Phillip!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i went to petsmart to get cat food.
> 
> i paid the charge w/ my cc.
> 
> 
> the dude behind me kept getting closer to me and it made me feel ackward.
> 
> i get home and realize he stole my wallet and glasses.





macraven said:


> i can't sleep
> i can't rest.
> 
> anyone here have a mean dog....i mean really really mean dog.....



Oh, crud.  I'm soooo sorry this happened.  What a Richard with a capitol D that guy is.  I feel for you and wish there was a magic fix for all the problems he's caused.  I have two very big, protective dogs.  They are very friendly unless they think I'm feeling threatened.  If that happens, everybody had better look out.  Their teeth are very long, too.  Brodie has gotten stitches a time or two for play wrestling too hard with Rock.  

If you find this guy, we'll come up and teach him what happens when you hurt nice women.  Especially if Panther wants to come along for the ride.  Rock and Brodie have a very high prey drive.  If Panther ran up the guy in panic mode and clung to his head, face, and neck for dear life, he'd be scarred on all surfaces.  Then Panther can jump up into a tree and the dogs will back off after crippling the guy.  I can hear him screaming now, and it makes me giggle a little.  We could use his skin to make a replacement wallet for everyone he's ever robbed and turn this experience into a HHN house.

It's a plan, all settled.  Let's hire some scent hounds and track him down.  Easy to scent Turd....

Taminator


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

GOOD MORNING! 
This time tomorrow we should be around Sarasota on the way to the Krusty-est place on Earth!


Tinker-tude said:


> Are you saying you think with the junk in your basement trunk?  We already knew that, Fletch. ...  I say all fair game.



Excellent Tinker-tude Tami!  My sensitivity training went out the window!!


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> Todd...I agree w/ the others, you can't lose your job for smoking OFF company property....don't work that way...like Tricia said...lawsuit!  Then again, like you said, maybe a sign to move on...


I agree, and I'm a non smoker!  I grew up in a family of 5, and I was only one to not smoke.  If you want to smoke on your time, that's your business!  I have a lot of friends at my Post Office job, (it's at the Reading PA plant, where we process the  mail) that if they go totally smokeless, it's going to get really, really ugly!


----------



## Akdar

Sorry to hear about your wallet mac.  That happened to me with a laptop.  Not only was all my internet financial logins in there, my checkbook was in the bag as well!  What a pain to get all the passwords changed, make sure no-one accessed any of my accounts, ect.....  Then the nightmare of getting a new checking account, so many direct withdrawals for bills and insurances,  not to mention my Direct Deposit from the Post Office.  It took a few weeks, but it's all good now, it will be fine, just takes some patience


----------



## keishashadow

morning 
40 days stretching ahead of me until R&R ; hope those on their way to the motherland have smooth sailing & short lines

mac  , not sure if homeowner's or special victims fund (if your state has one) will hope .  Let's sic Phillip on them...he looks as thou he's got an attitude lol


RAPstar said:


> Here's Phillip!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I've got an old cat who's mean.........but declawed. he's like 18 or 15 I can't remember. And I'm fat, you can find him and i'll sit on him.



what a homie...
tanks andy....

note to self:  never piss andy off.  if i do, run real fast



RAPstar said:


> Here's Phillip!




he is a Cutie with a capital C



Tinker-tude said:


> Oh, crud.  I'm soooo sorry this happened.  What a Richard with a capitol D that guy is.  I feel for you and wish there was a magic fix for all the problems he's caused.  I have two very big, protective dogs.  They are very friendly unless they think I'm feeling threatened.  If that happens, everybody had better look out.  Their teeth are very long, too.  Brodie has gotten stitches a time or two for play wrestling too hard with Rock.
> 
> If you find this guy, we'll come up and teach him what happens when you hurt nice women.  Especially if Panther wants to come along for the ride.  Rock and Brodie have a very high prey drive.  If Panther ran up the guy in panic mode and clung to his head, face, and neck for dear life, he'd be scarred on all surfaces.  Then Panther can jump up into a tree and the dogs will back off after crippling the guy.  I can hear him screaming now, and it makes me giggle a little.  We could use his skin to make a replacement wallet for everyone he's ever robbed and turn this experience into a HHN house.
> 
> It's a plan, all settled.  Let's hire some scent hounds and track him down.  Easy to scent Turd....
> 
> Taminator




i like the way you think.
ending it all with a HHN house just makes me smile now....

tanks homie



Akdar said:


> I agree, and I'm a non smoker!  I grew up in a family of 5, and I was only one to not smoke.  If you want to smoke on your time, that's your business!  I have a lot of friends at my Post Office job, (it's at the Reading PA plant, where we process the  mail) that if they go totally smokeless, it's going to get really, really ugly!




ugly as in we will read about it in the newspaper and watch it on the 6:00 news type of ugly????



Akdar said:


> Sorry to hear about your wallet mac.  That happened to me with a laptop.  Not only was all my internet financial logins in there, my checkbook was in the bag as well!  What a pain to get all the passwords changed, make sure no-one accessed any of my accounts, ect.....  Then the nightmare of getting a new checking account, so many direct withdrawals for bills and insurances,  not to mention my Direct Deposit from the Post Office.  It took a few weeks, but it's all good now, it will be fine, just takes some patience



mike, it's all that down time that has me bugged now and straightening out my banking stuff.  my 411 on that was in the wallet.
sorry you went thru that yourself.
you went through a lot !



keishashadow said:


> morning
> 40 days stretching ahead of me until R&R ; hope those on their way to the motherland have smooth sailing & short lines
> 
> mac  , not sure if homeowner's or special victims fund (if your state has one) will hope .  Let's sic Phillip on them...he looks as thou he's got an attitude lol




special funds victims like in CSI?
oh..


----------



## tlinus

*Morning homies!!*

*mac - that totally and completely sucks!! Here's a hug from me for you that you get it all straight and soon.

I will pm you my number again if you want it - just let me know *


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> ugly as in we will read about it in the newspaper and watch it on the 6:00 news type of ugly????



Could be ?? Remember, with most Postal shootings, we only kill our own.  There is tension between management and craft now, I can only imagine what it would be like with peeps on both sides not being able to smoke on Postal property.  Some of the plants are HUGE, (hundreds of shipping docks, multiple levels) it would be a drive (or a VERY long walk) just to get off the property to have a cig


----------



## RVGal

Akdar said:


> Could be ?? *Remember, with most Postal shootings, we only kill our own.  *There is tension between management and craft now, I can only imagine what it would be like with peeps on both sides not being able to smoke on Postal property.  Some of the plants are HUGE, (hundreds of shipping docks, multiple levels) it would be a drive (or a VERY long walk) just to get off the property to have a cig



Well, that's comforting.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## Akdar

RVGal said:


> Well, that's comforting.


Glad I Could help!


----------



## LeslieR

Mac- any chance the pet store had a surveillance video?


----------



## outlander

Morning all


----------



## macraven

LeslieR said:


> Mac- any chance the pet store had a surveillance video?



i talked to the manager of petsmart last night.

he said they have signs of it but they don't have any survelliance cameras in the place..............


i know, it was my first thought also.


thanks for the thought leslieR


now off to the police department for more help.


----------



## Akdar

Good luck Mac, we're thinking of ya!


----------



## LeslieR

Oh, I'm sorry to hear no cameras...it's so maddening the way people behave.  Good luck at the PD.


----------



## Motherfletcher

I'm going to be in Al Roker's Today Show audience tomorrow.  They say I can bring a sign saying "Hi" to family and friends.  How should it read?

*"PROUD REDHEAD"*

*Woo Hoo!  DIS Homies Rule!*

*"RETURN MAC'S WALLET!"*


----------



## keishashadow

Akdar said:


> Could be ?? Remember, with most Postal shootings, *we only kill our own*. There is tension between management and craft now, I can only imagine what it would be like with peeps on both sides not being able to smoke on Postal property. Some of the plants are HUGE, (hundreds of shipping docks, multiple levels) it would be a drive (or a VERY long walk) just to get off the property to have a cig


 
and mothers are know to eat their young too in some species jk, haven't heard the term going postal for awhile...so un-pc 



Motherfletcher said:


> I'm going to be in Al Roker's Today Show audience tomorrow. They say I can bring a sign saying "Hi" to family and friends. How should it read?
> 
> *"PROUD REDHEAD"*
> 
> *Woo Hoo! DIS Homies Rule!*
> 
> *"RETURN MAC'S WALLET!"*


 
 

*Surrender Dorothy!*

course, you'd need a broom to write it across the sky 

i will be looking for U


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey all...


Tricia, we don't frequent McD's often, but this might be a good excuse to stop and get a burger   I also thought of eBay

Todd...the SpeedRacer movie is done entirely in front of green screen..._all _special effects.

Bubba is having to choose between Speed and Wall-E for his summer vacay movie.... So far, Wall-E is winning  

MF... I think you should go w/ Proud Redhead sign....everyone will be like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and maybe you'd be able to get on tv and 'splain??  THEN you can tell them "whoever the dirtbag was in a Chicago area Petsmart yesterday and lifted a nice lady's wallet and glasses from her purse in the checkout line, return it....ya scum!"

mac....Did the scumbag behind you BUY anything since he was in line behind you??  Maybe he paid w/ cc too and there is a name on the receipt??  I know, a longshot, but still...an idea  

Hey there, Hi there to all the peeps here ....Yo to the newbs!!


----------



## macraven

i would do Proud Redhead sign.


print it in blood for the special effects though.



if you can't get enough blood together to do that, use red yarn.



i'll be watching so wave to me when the camera spans the crowds....


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Todd...the SpeedRacer movie is done entirely in front of green screen..._all _special effects.


Yeah and that's what kills it for me. I don't mind some special effects but when it's ALL special effects, it doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies
Don't know what I have done to my arm but below my bicept i have lump like I have pulled something but not in real pain.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> Tammy...how's the trip plannin' going?




Thanks for asking.    At the moment, it's the only thing keeping me sane.    I feel like we have a black cloud over our heads.      Kenny is finally feeling better, which is a Godsend.    That had me totally stressed.    Then my 40th birthday came & went with no fanfare whatsoever.    Kenneth brought me a cake, after work & after I'd already gone to bed.     I had to give him a hint to get that.    Then for Mother's Day, I got "asked what I was fixing for dinner".    That's it!   That's all I got.     Needless to say, I didn't fix dinner.    To be fair, he has been totally stressed himself.    He has been working very long days, then having many days off in a row.    Yesterday, he found out that the company he works for is laying everyone off for 2 months.    So now he's scrambling to find another job.    That didn't help keep me from feeling neglected though.      Sorry, to burden you with my woes.  I'm trying to not be such a downer. 

Mac, sorry about being robbed.   I hope you get it all straightened out, & they catch the thief. 

Hi, to all the other homies.


----------



## keishashadow

tarheelmjfan said:


> Thanks for asking.  At the moment, it's the only thing keeping me sane. I feel like we have a black cloud over our heads.  Kenny is finally feeling better, which is a Godsend. That had me totally stressed. Then my 40th birthday came & went with no fanfare whatsoever. Kenneth brought me a cake, after work & after I'd already gone to bed.  I had to give him a hint to get that. Then for Mother's Day, I got "asked what I was fixing for dinner". That's it! That's all I got.  Needless to say, I didn't fix dinner.  To be fair, he has been totally stressed himself. He has been working very long days, then having many days off in a row. Yesterday, he found out that the company he works for is laying everyone off for 2 months. So now he's scrambling to find another job. That didn't help keep me from feeling neglected though.  Sorry, to burden you with my woes. I'm trying to not be such a downer.
> 
> Mac, sorry about being robbed. I hope you get it all straightened out, & they catch the thief.
> 
> Hi, to all the other homies.


stinks, hope it all works out for you; talk about having alot on your plate to deal with



ky07 said:


> *Good evening homies*
> *Don't know what I have done to my arm but below my bicept i have lump like I have pulled something but not in real pain.*


define real pain seriously, doesn't sound promising...RICE (rest, ice, cold, elevation)...unless it feels hot; then i'd run for the ER

this thread has had a run of bad luck lately...out it goes


----------



## KStarfish82

Alright people....I have started my TR...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25114571#post25114571


----------



## Metro West

Just passing by on my way to bed...have a good night all!


----------



## loribell

coastermom said:


> I put my TR up well as much as  I can for now . I wanted to post my photos but supload is giving me an issue . I will see if I can get them up soon .
> 
> Gotta go my DS has horriable spelling words this week and he needs to start studying them now . I worked today and then we had a bowling dinner at the bowling alley . My daughter the only one on her team to get a trophy   . I am so PROUD of her .Ok gotta run Hope to be around later if not maybe Tuesday .
> 
> STOP THE WORLD I NEED TO GET OFF .... Too busy to even think right now .



Will head over to read on the trippie. Congrats to your daughter. I need the world to stop too. 



Metro West said:


> I might be...hopefully soon. As you know, we are going tobacco free at work on July 1 and today we got some other news. Not only are we not allowed to smoke at work during working hours (which I don't have a problem with) now the administration has taken the stand that if someone...anyone smells smoke on your clothes, you can get reported and ultimately fired. I'm wondering who's going to be policing the non-smoking nazis (my new name for administration). I feel they DO have the right to tell me what I can and can't do on property during working hours but they DO NOT have the right to tell me I can't smoke on my way into work OFF property. So...it's just best for me to try and find something else away from that place. If they want to play God with people's personal lives, I'll have no part of it.



That is absolutely ridiculous. While I would love it if you stopped smoking for the benefit of your health they have no right to tell you that you can't smoke away work.  



Motherfletcher said:


> The doctor said he could install one but he'd have to remove my brain to get it to work! I kid, I l ove you girls!



 Oh no you didn't!  

Have a great time at Uni. I say go with Proud Redhead and then call the guy 
out about Mac's wallet if they let you talk!



RVGal said:


> I have a request.
> 
> Joshua is suddenly obsessed with Speed Racer.  McDonalds currently has Speed Racer toys in the Happy Meals.  If anyone happens to get a toy that they don't want or need, please let me know.  It doesn't matter if it is the "boy" or "girl" toy at this point.  He wants them all.  He has the "boy" number 1 (Speed Racer car) and number 2 (Racer X car) toys.  I am not eating freaking McDonalds often enough for him to get all 16 toys.  There is NO way.



Will see what I can do. Although I don't frequent Mickey D's much. May just have to do it for our boy! 



KStarfish82 said:


> Hola everyone!!!
> 
> 3 more days of the work week!
> 
> I gotta talk to Patty about the trippie....trust me, I want to start!



Umm, don't you mean 2 tirppies???? Just kidding! 



Metro West said:


> Oh...just make sure you never eat at the Italian restaurant at Epcot. It was VERY expensive and the food was so-so. Just be warned.




Have you tried it since the change? I was hoping it was better. 



macraven said:


> i went to petsmart to get cat food.
> 
> i paid the charge w/ my cc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dude behind me kept getting closer to me and it made me feel ackward.
> 
> i get home and realize he stole my wallet and glasses.
> 
> have spent the last few hours canceling out my credit cards.
> 
> i don't need this aggravation.
> 
> kind of takes the zing out of posting tonight for me.
> 
> will see youse all later homies.



Mean people SUCK!  



RAPstar said:


> Here's Phillip!



He is a beautiful kitty!



ky07 said:


> *Good evening homies
> Don't know what I have done to my arm but below my bicept i have lump like I have pulled something but not in real pain.*



I hope it is nothing Lawrence. Keep us informed. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> Thanks for asking.    At the moment, it's the only thing keeping me sane.    I feel like we have a black cloud over our heads.      Kenny is finally feeling better, which is a Godsend.    That had me totally stressed.    Then my 40th birthday came & went with no fanfare whatsoever.    Kenneth brought me a cake, after work & after I'd already gone to bed.     I had to give him a hint to get that.    Then for Mother's Day, I got "asked what I was fixing for dinner".    That's it!   That's all I got.     Needless to say, I didn't fix dinner.    To be fair, he has been totally stressed himself.    He has been working very long days, then having many days off in a row.    Yesterday, he found out that the company he works for is laying everyone off for 2 months.    So now he's scrambling to find another job.    That didn't help keep me from feeling neglected though.      Sorry, to burden you with my woes.  I'm trying to not be such a downer.
> 
> Mac, sorry about being robbed.   I hope you get it all straightened out, & they catch the thief.
> 
> Hi, to all the other homies.



Tammie if it makes you feel any better both my days were the same as yours. No cards or gifts from my dh or 3 of my kids on either day. Ally did make me a homemade birthday card & I paid for the mother's day card she gave me last night. I have no idea why she didn't give it to me till then. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Alright people....I have started my TR...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25114571#post25114571



Woo Hoo! I'll head over to read yours too! 



Rose - Good luck to your dh with his surgery. 

You can get just about as good a discount on any by buying your tickets ahead of time at the Disney Store. I say lay off the dining plan too. It just isn't worth it any more. 



Just wanted to thank you all for the good wishes for our boys. Unfortunately they just didn't ever get going Monday night and we lost. It was a very sad night. 


Howdy to everyone I missed. Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Have you tried it since the change? I was hoping it was better.


No...I went there not long after I moved here in 2004. I haven't been back since. Once was enough for me.


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> No...I went there not long after I moved here in 2004. I haven't been back since. Once was enough for me.



Understand completely. Kinda like my experience with Key W Kools. Never again.


----------



## orlandonyc

good evening fellow homies


----------



## Tinker-tude

Motherfletcher said:


> GOOD MORNING!
> This time tomorrow we should be around Sarasota on the way to the Krusty-est place on Earth!



WOO-HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope you have a blast.  If it's not Krusty enough for you in Universal, just don't change your underwear.  That'll fix it.




> Excellent Tinker-tude Tami!  My sensitivity training went out the window!!




Even if you manage to hang on to your sensitivity training, there's a committee of professors somewhere who decides at random intervals what is INclusive language and what is EXclusive.  You can be sued anytime, anywhere for using last year's trendy inclusive word, because now people use THAT word in a derivitive tone, making the word itsself evil.  I *FEEL* like they're trying to exclude people like me, who don't have the time or the means to keep up with innocuously shifting "acceptable" pc vocabulary.  I could sue them for that. 




macraven said:


> i talked to the manager of petsmart last night.
> 
> he said they have signs of it but they don't have any survelliance cameras in the place..............




Unbelievable.  That sucks in so many ways.  There are plenty of people who know what to look for to see if cameras are actually being used.  There are people who are PROFESSIONAL thieves, and they know how to stay off the radar.  You should dare the entire baseball team to casually walk through the store naked.  It would cause a stir, and they'd have no proof that it ever happened.




tarheelmjfan said:


> Then my 40th birthday came & went with no fanfare whatsoever.    Kenneth brought me a cake, after work & after I'd already gone to bed.     I had to give him a hint to get that.    Then for Mother's Day, I got "asked what I was fixing for dinner".    That's it!   That's all I got.     Needless to say, I didn't fix dinner.    To be fair, he has been totally stressed himself.    He has been working very long days, then having many days off in a row.    Yesterday, he found out that the company he works for is laying everyone off for 2 months.    So now he's scrambling to find another job.    That didn't help keep me from feeling neglected though.      Sorry, to burden you with my woes.  I'm trying to not be such a downer.




Oooooh, I can relate.  Happy belated birthday, and I'm sorry I don't have those cool cake pictures everybody else seems to have.  There were several years in a row that my wonderful hubby had a horrible work schedule and forgot my birthday.  Then one year I reminded him a week beforehand so he'd remember.  He still forgot.  I was devastated, so he's been doing a VERY good job of remembering ever since then.  I can understand why it happens when it happens, but it still hurts.  And with all the stress you've been under lately, I know you were looking forward to being spoiled and appreciated a bit.  Sorry it was such a bummer, it will get better.  I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.

Tamie


----------



## Tinker-tude

orlandonyc said:


> good evening fellow homies



Oh, yummy and beautiful!  I've heard of those artistic coffee and chocolate places, but I've never been to one.  Thanks for bringing some cosmopolitan flair and flavor to the evening.

Cheers!

Tam


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks for stopping by the trippie Tam and Marcie!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> what a homie...
> tanks andy....
> 
> note to self:  never piss andy off.  if i do, run real fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is a Cutie with a capital C



And yet ppl still piss me off. Go figure.   But if you got me mad mac, I'd just sulk and grumble to myself. or handcuff you to jodie and lock you inside a haunted house!  And old phil there is a Walter Mathau from Grumpy Old Men in cat's clothing. 



Motherfletcher said:


> I'm going to be in Al Roker's Today Show audience tomorrow.  They say I can bring a sign saying "Hi" to family and friends.  How should it read?
> 
> *"PROUD REDHEAD"*
> 
> *Woo Hoo!  DIS Homies Rule!*
> 
> *"RETURN MAC'S WALLET!"*


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> Thanks for asking.    At the moment, it's the only thing keeping me sane.    I feel like we have a black cloud over our heads.      Kenny is finally feeling better, which is a Godsend.    That had me totally stressed.    Then my 40th birthday came & went with no fanfare whatsoever.    Kenneth brought me a cake, after work & after I'd already gone to bed.     I had to give him a hint to get that.    Then for Mother's Day, I got "asked what I was fixing for dinner".    That's it!   That's all I got.     Needless to say, I didn't fix dinner.    To be fair, he has been totally stressed himself.    He has been working very long days, then having many days off in a row.    Yesterday, he found out that the company he works for is laying everyone off for 2 months.    So now he's scrambling to find another job.    That didn't help keep me from feeling neglected though.      Sorry, to burden you with my woes.  I'm trying to not be such a downer.




happy belated birthday........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that is good to hear that kenny is feeling better.  it is always a worry for a mom when the kids are sick.  worries for dads too...

since they forgot your birthday, you get to stay 39 for another year.

we are in the same boat.
i cooked and grilled and cleaned on mothers day. it didn't bother me.
each day kind of rolls into one in my four walls.

next year andy is calling all of the hubbies up and reminding them to do good for mothers day and birthdays.
andy doesn't know that yet but he will once he reads it..... 


hope you are doing better now and able to smile some.



ky07 said:


> *Good evening homies
> Don't know what I have done to my arm but below my bicept i have lump like I have pulled something but not in real pain.*



allergies to doggie and getting welts????

maybe dw pinched you last night in your sleep to make you stop snoring?

chigger bite??

i don't know, take a picture of it and post it here and we all will play doctor.

if you are having pain with it, drink two beers.
if you are not having pain with it, drink the beers any how and pretend you are in pain....

you might get some miles out of it St. L.





KStarfish82 said:


> Alright people....I have started my TR...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25114571#post25114571



i'll go read it.
do i need to take my red marker with?




orlandonyc said:


> good evening fellow homies




that is cute.
i drink my coffee black but if i didn't, i would like those decorations also in my joe.



Tinker-tude said:


> WOO-HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope you have a blast.  I*f it's not Krusty enough for you in Universal, just don't change your underwear. * That'll fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you manage to hang on to your sensitivity training, there's a committee of professors somewhere who decides at random intervals what is INclusive language and what is EXclusive.  You can be sued anytime, anywhere for using last year's trendy inclusive word, because now people use THAT word in a derivitive tone, making the word itsself evil.  I *FEEL* like they're trying to exclude people like me, who don't have the time or the means to keep up with innocuously shifting "acceptable" pc vocabulary.  *I could sue them for that.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable.  That sucks in so many ways.  There are plenty of people who know what to look for to see if cameras are actually being used.  There are people who are PROFESSIONAL thieves, and they know how to stay off the radar.  *You should dare the entire baseball team to casually walk through the store naked.  It would cause a stir, and they'd have no proof that it ever happened.*
> 
> Tamie





you need to be a lawyer.
or a joke writer for the stand up comics.

you are gggooooooodddd...........



i apologize if i missed any homies.

have been trying to keep my thoughts to myself today and tonight and its working.....
i'm gonna stay positive.


and i watched american idol.

i like david cook just in case you want to know.


maybe fletcher could hold up a sign in roker's audience tomorrow that says proud redheads vote for david C......


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> And yet ppl still piss me off. Go figure.   But if you got me mad mac, I'd just sulk and grumble to myself. or handcuff you to jodie and lock you inside a haunted house!  And old phil there is a Walter Mathau from Grumpy Old Men in cat's clothing.






oh, that's kinky enough for me..........handcuffs........


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Oh, yummy and beautiful!  I've heard of those artistic coffee and chocolate places, but I've never been to one.  Thanks for bringing some cosmopolitan flair and flavor to the evening.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Tam




i think it's more than that taminator tutu.......

orlando wants to show us some class so we have cooth here....... 





i'll go get 10 straws and we can all share.
i've had all my shots and don't have cooties so it's okay to share the straws in case yours falls on the floor.....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> oh, that's kinky enough for me..........handcuffs........



ok.........were we separated at birth or something? cause it's either that, or you had a son u gave up for adoption in 1985.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> ok.........were we separated at birth or something? cause it's either that, or you had a son u gave up for adoption in 1985.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


>



i'm tired. i have to get up at 6 to get ready to leave by 7 to go get an engine diagnostic done by VW.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Just stopping by real quick. 
Sorry I couldn't even be here today. I cleaned the bathroom, washed bathroom floor and washed kitchen floor today while kids were in school. Also did laundry. Gave Chrissy a bath this afternoon.
Not too many days left of school, so trying to get some cleaning done while they are not home. Had other stuff to get done as well.


Mac- so sorry to hear about your wallet stolen   I hope the cops find it soon.  How frustrating  

Hi to all!  

I won't be able to be here tomorrow, as DH's eye surgery is tomorrow 
morning at 9:45am central standard time. I just hope I don't have to pick up my kids if they get sick or something at school  
Have to be at Day Surgery at 8:30am.
Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts. Means alot to DH and I  
I will let you all know how it went when I have a chance.


Tarheelmjfan- Happy 40th Birthday to you!!    
Sorry to say, but men in general(maybe a small few are good at this?) are not very good at planning birthdays, anniversary celebrations, etc.
Sorry to hear about all the dilemmas  Prayers and hugs to you   
You can vent all you want, that's what we're here for   


Tarheelmjfan, here is a cake for you.


----------



## macraven

call into work sick.



it works for me..............when i go to orlando in the fall.....


----------



## macraven

rose, prayers and good thoughts for your hubby and entire family for tomorrow's surgery.


----------



## roseprincess

Good night all!


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> rose, prayers and good thoughts for your hubby and entire family for tomorrow's surgery.


Thanks, Mac  
Ok, I still keep in touch with you know who, and I did ask him via voicemail message to pray for my DH and that surgery goes well. 
Got to use mystery person(not anyone from the DIS) for good use, right?  

Ok, goodnight all.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> you need to be a lawyer.
> or a joke writer for the stand up comics.
> 
> you are gggooooooodddd...........



Awwww, thanks, Mac Love!   I'm glad I can give a little of what I get on this thread.  I loved your beer advice to St. L, and I'm so happy to see you making funny comments to everyone again.  Mel Brooks once said that you can take all the power away from terrible things if you can laugh at them and get others to laugh at them, too.  You're inspiring.  



macraven said:


> oh, that's kinky enough for me..........handcuffs........



     



macraven said:


> i think it's more than that taminator tutu.......
> 
> orlando wants to show us some class so we have cooth here.......



But where's the fun in that?  




RAPstar said:


> i'm tired. i have to get up at 6 to get ready to leave by 7 to go get an engine diagnostic done by VW.



More car problems?  Sorry....  Hope it goes well and any problems are covered by a warranty.


TuTu Taminator (now there's a strange thing to envision....)


----------



## Tinker-tude

Night everyone.

Rose, hope your hubby's surgery goes well.

Lori, good to see you today.  Better late than never!  And sorry about the boys not winning this time.  But wasn't it great getting to that point?!?!  Woo-hoo!!!!!!!!!  


Janet, say hey to the pups for me.


Love the trip reports so far!


Scotlass, good to hear about the games and spring fun.  Have you heard anything else yet about the job situations?  Here's hoping for the best!


Todd, hope you either find a better place to work or convince the management that it would be a VERY bad idea to set themselves up for a lawsuit that big.  Sounds like a class action suit to me.  I also hope you can quit smoking someday so we don't have to send money for your funeral any sooner than neccessary, but it's YOUR choice, not your employer's.


All other Homies, I'm having a brain fart and your names literally blasted out of my ear.  You know I love you.  


Nighty-night.  Zzzzzzzz....


----------



## macraven

locking up the joint now.



green lights out.



sweet sleep


----------



## macraven

tu tu taminator....
came back to say thank you.




i see life in a way others don't always do.  i can get upset but it doesn't over power me for more than a brief time.  little things will happen in each of our lives.  i just move on to the next step each day and start over.

an example:
the average person would get really angry and upset if someone bumped into them while they were standing in a check out line.  they feel violated if another person enters into "their" space.  they sometimes get really mad if they drop something out of their hands cause an "idiot" not paying attention, ran into them.



same situation as above, you are standing in a check out line and someone runs into you causing you to drop what you are holding.

this time after you pick up your items off the floor that you dropped, you realize it was a blind person that ran into you.

are you still angry?

does it make a difference in how you feel if the person unintentionally bumped into you had sight or no sight?


think about it.
things happen for no reason.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Thursday!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

Thanks for stopping by the trippie Mac!!!

Rose, hope your hubby's surgery goes well!

To everyone else, happy Thursday!  Just think...tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## macraven

morning homies......looks like fletcher isn't up yet.  just because he is on vacation doesn't mean he can't be our alarm clock...
maybe he'll wave to us today....




have a good day.


----------



## tlinus

*hey homies 

trip is off......and it figures, the HRH Velvet Sessions this month (5/29) was stinking Bret Michaels      I would have loved to see that (and him  )

Oh well - off to cancel everything now

Hope you guys have a great day!!!!*


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Arm is still bothering me but not as bad as yesterday and I guess a good thing is that the lump is not getting bigger.
I guess I must have pulled or strained something so I guess I will keep it elevated and iced down and if it doesn't get any better then its off to the er *


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> morning homies......looks like fletcher isn't up yet.  just because he is on vacation doesn't mean he can't be our alarm clock...
> maybe he'll wave to us today....
> 
> have a good day.


If he went with his plans from last night, he's been at the parks for a while now.  Unlike lazy bones me who just rolled out of bed.  The parks have been dead, and we move t the HRH tomorrow, so we have plenty of time and FOTL left  
My poor wife came down with a pretty good head cold  , we actually had to have our doc from back home in PA call her in some antibiotics to the local CVS here in Orlando.  She's doing a little better today, so we're putting off the water rides until this weekend if at all.  She wants me to do them without her, but it just won't be the same


----------



## Akdar

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Arm is still bothering me but not as bad as yesterday and I guess a good thing is that the lump is not getting bigger.
> I guess I must have pulled or strained something so I guess I will keep it elevated and iced down and if it doesn't get any better then its off to the er *



I'm always doing stuff like that, I always give it a few days, sometimes up to a week to see if it gets better, than a trip to the doc.  Heck, I'm a professional patient, I have had 12 surgeries in my life for different things (full hip replacement, _(which was actually my 3rd surgery on that hip)_ both carpal tunnels fixed _(from years of drumming for a living back in the day)_.  Lots of docs have lots of nice stuff thanks to me!


----------



## ky07

Akdar said:


> I'm always doing stuff like that, I always give it a few days, sometimes up to a week to see if it gets better, than a trip to the doc.  Heck, I'm a professional patient, I have had 12 surgeries in my life for different things (full hip replacement, _(which was actually my 3rd surgery on that hip)_ both carpal tunnels fixed _(from years of drumming for a living back in the day)_.  Lots of docs have lots of nice stuff thanks to me!



*I hear you on that and hope DW feels better cause no fun to be sick on vacation .*


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning everyone!

Lawrence, I hope your arm gets better by Friday...if not, call the doctor or else it'll just get worse over the weekend when dr. isn't around.

Mike, sorry to hear Sherry picked up a bug....tell her to have another margarita  ... and, i know the water rides aren't the same, but, if she gives you the okay, ride at least once. (or go very early while she's still sleeping   )

Tammy... in my defense, I didn't know it was your big birthday    But...Happy Belated Birthday.  Since the boys didn't celebrate for you, are you still 39?     I hope your DH can find work while they layoff...can he get unemployment if he doesn't find something?  I hope it doesn't affect your trip!  

Speakin' of trips.... I will check out tr

Tracie....    oh nooooo   ...you still come see ME tho, kay?  

Janet...loved the Gnomie  

Rose....  for the surgery this morning

Hi to everyone else...mac, Tricia, Alison, Jodie, Penny, Lori, Todd (the future non-smoker   ), Andy, Tamie, outlander ... and whoever else I missed 

Here's a funny ditty for ya....we applied for new credit card and they came in the mail yesterday.... but DH's doesn't have his last name on his      Called to activate them and they said they'd send a new one w/in 3 days...    (that was a ''new'' one!)


----------



## outlander

Good Thursday morning everyone! 

Rose, hope hubby's surgery goes well today. 

Tammy, sounds like something that would happen at my house.  Yep, pretty sure it did   Happy belated to you


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> Here's a funny ditty for ya....we applied for new credit card and they came in the mail yesterday.... but DH's doesn't have his last name on his



Maybe that means he is so famous, he only needs one name now.  Like Cher, Madonna, etc.    



tarheelmjfan said:


> Then my 40th birthday came & went with no fanfare whatsoever.



Well, slap my butt and call me Fanny.  I missed another birthday.  Here ya go...


----------



## outlander

Argh....I somehow hit the post button after I put up the cake pic 

Anyway....I hope everyone has a great-as-can-be Thursday!


----------



## marciemi

tlinus said:


> *hey homies
> 
> trip is off......and it figures, the HRH Velvet Sessions this month (5/29) was stinking Bret Michaels      I would have loved to see that (and him  )
> 
> Oh well - off to cancel everything now
> 
> Hope you guys have a great day!!!!*



What??  What's up with that?    Did I miss all the pre-discussion of this?  I know there was a work issue a while back, but thought you'd resolved that?  Are you rescheduling at least?  For when?

I know it's been awhile since I commented, but I have been reading.  Mac, I'm so sorry that happened.  The only time we ever had that happen to us was down in your neck of the woods, too.  We went to 6 Flags a long time ago - I want to say Matt was about 8 so 8 years ago!  We still had a stroller with an attached bag on the back.

We were going on a water ride so DH stuck his wallet in the zipper part of the bag, along with a bunch of sippy cups, suntan lotion, and misc. other junk.  So someone must have been watching him do it.

However, we were really lucky in that they just took all the cash out of the wallet (probably about $100) and left the wallet itself.   Honestly, we were so relieved by that that we didn't even care about the cash.  It's so much harder replacing everything else, as you're mentioning.  I'm sure it was kids, but still it would have been so much easier for them to just reach in, grab the wallet, and go to a bathroom to take out the cash and then just toss the wallet in the trash than to go through it out in the open!

Funny part was that Matt was just infuriated.  He was all "Let's go report it to the police" and "But can't we do anything?"  Since it was just cash, we didn't really see how we could file a report ("Yeah, if anyone turns in $100 in cash, it was ours!"  ).  

Where do you stand on it?  Were the credit cards used at all?  Good luck!


----------



## keishashadow

afternoon all!



macraven said:


> tu tu taminator....
> came back to say thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see life in a way others don't always do. i can get upset but it doesn't over power me for more than a brief time. little things will happen in each of our lives. i just move on to the next step each day and start over.
> 
> an example:
> the average person would get really angry and upset if someone bumped into them while they were standing in a check out line. they feel violated if another person enters into "their" space. they sometimes get really mad if they drop something out of their hands cause an "idiot" not paying attention, ran into them.
> 
> 
> 
> same situation as above, you are standing in a check out line and someone runs into you causing you to drop what you are holding.
> 
> this time after you pick up your items off the floor that you dropped, you realize it was a blind person that ran into you.
> 
> are you still angry?
> 
> does it make a difference in how you feel if the person unintentionally bumped into you had sight or no sight?
> 
> 
> think about it.
> things happen for no reason.


 
now u did it...

wrote something deep, 

i had to stop & ponder ,

think i hurt myself 

it was worth it 



tlinus said:


> *hey homies *
> 
> *trip is off......and it figures, the HRH Velvet Sessions this month (5/29) was stinking Bret Michaels      I would have loved to see that (and him  )*
> 
> *Oh well - off to cancel everything now*
> 
> *Hope you guys have a great day!!!!*


 


Akdar said:


> I'm always doing stuff like that, I always give it a few days, sometimes up to a week to see if it gets better, than a trip to the doc. Heck, I'm a professional patient, I have had 12 surgeries in my life for different things (full hip replacement, _(which was actually my 3rd surgery on that hip)_ both carpal tunnels fixed _(from years of drumming for a living back in the day)_. Lots of docs have lots of nice stuff thanks to me!


 
bionic postman 

i'm going shopping after skool lets out, youngest DS talked me into letting him spend most of his stash he had saved from being paper boys a few years ago...figures he'll replace it once caddying gets rolling for the summer (car down payment fund )...

he's buying a *PS3*

i'm secretly thrilled...blu ray baby


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> tu tu taminator....
> came back to say thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see life in a way others don't always do.  i can get upset but it doesn't over power me for more than a brief time.  little things will happen in each of our lives.  i just move on to the next step each day and start over.
> 
> an example:
> the average person would get really angry and upset if someone bumped into them while they were standing in a check out line.  they feel violated if another person enters into "their" space.  they sometimes get really mad if they drop something out of their hands cause an "idiot" not paying attention, ran into them.
> 
> 
> 
> same situation as above, you are standing in a check out line and someone runs into you causing you to drop what you are holding.
> 
> this time after you pick up your items off the floor that you dropped, you realize it was a blind person that ran into you.
> 
> are you still angry?
> 
> does it make a difference in how you feel if the person unintentionally bumped into you had sight or no sight?
> 
> 
> think about it.
> things happen for no reason.



You are amazing. Love ya Mac! 



tlinus said:


> *hey homies
> 
> trip is off......and it figures, the HRH Velvet Sessions this month (5/29) was stinking Bret Michaels      I would have loved to see that (and him  )
> 
> Oh well - off to cancel everything now
> 
> Hope you guys have a great day!!!!*



That sucks. Sorry to hear it. 



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Arm is still bothering me but not as bad as yesterday and I guess a good thing is that the lump is not getting bigger.
> I guess I must have pulled or strained something so I guess I will keep it elevated and iced down and if it doesn't get any better then its off to the er *



Good luck Lawrence. I hope it is better tomorrow. 



Akdar said:


> If he went with his plans from last night, he's been at the parks for a while now.  Unlike lazy bones me who just rolled out of bed.  The parks have been dead, and we move t the HRH tomorrow, so we have plenty of time and FOTL left
> My poor wife came down with a pretty good head cold  , we actually had to have our doc from back home in PA call her in some antibiotics to the local CVS here in Orlando.  She's doing a little better today, so we're putting off the water rides until this weekend if at all.  She wants me to do them without her, but it just won't be the same



Sorry your wife isn't feeling well. Hopefully the meds will kick it quick.


----------



## loribell

I think I did this earlier & I really hope I did but just in case:

Happy Birthday Tammie!


----------



## loribell

Mikey had his MRI on Tuesday and we went for the results this morning. His laborum is torn in the back and he will need surgery to fix it. We are probably going to wait until July to do it. He needs to be able to help the family with harvest through June before we have it done. 

We will be postponing our trip too. We are going to try to go during Christmas break. I want Mikey to be able to enjoy the trip too.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Mikey had his MRI on Tuesday and we went for the results this morning. His laborum is torn in the back and he will need surgery to fix it. We are probably going to wait until July to do it. He needs to be able to help the family with harvest through June before we have it done.
> 
> We will be postponing our trip too. We are going to try to go during Christmas break. I want Mikey to be able to enjoy the trip too.



*Sorry to hear that Lori and whats up with the vacation breakdowns .
wish you all good luck and hope you all can get to Orlando soon .*


----------



## Metro West

Well...I FINALLY got some news about the stimulus check. I get a paper check and it's supposed to be mailed 5/23! Better late than never.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all!
Brief post....

Came back form DH's cataract surgery at about 11am today. Didn't have time to post until now. Surgery went well! He is wearing an eye sheild over his left eye, has to stay on all day and night until he has his follow up Dr appt tomorrow. He isn't in pain at all. I'll be taking DH to his follow-up appt. tomorrow.
Tonight, my kids have some kind of school project to be at. It is optional, but Matthew wants to go pretty bad. So I won't be able to be back here today.

Everything went so quickly this morning, with the surgery and all.
We got to Day surgery at 8:30 am and we left to go home about 10:30am, so only 2 hrs total!  

Thank you homies for your good thoughts and prayers   

Tracie- sorry to hear you have to cancel your trip  

Lori- sorry to hear Mikey needs surgery  

Hope all that are sick get better soon  


Have a good day everyone!


----------



## RVGal

That is really good news, Rose.  I'm so glad that your DHs surgery went well.


----------



## RAPstar

Yay!! My car's al better!!!!!!!!!! Now to try to get the inspection sticker!!


----------



## loribell

Rose - Glad dh's surgery went well. 

Andy - Glad the car is better too!


----------



## bubba's mom

Rose..glad all went well

 HEY to everyone   ....off to burn some fat


----------



## ky07

*Good evening Homies and Hi Barb  *


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> Well...I FINALLY got some news about the stimulus check. I get a paper check and it's supposed to be mailed 5/23! Better late than never.



Lucky. I still have to wait until July.


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> HEY to everyone   ....off to burn some fat



Hey, Barb?  Will you burn some of my fat while you're at it?  We could make it a big 'ol fat bonfire.


----------



## Tinker-tude

tlinus said:


> *trip is off
> 
> Oh well - off to cancel everything now
> 
> Hope you guys have a great day!!!!*



Oh, NO!!!!!!!!!  That really stinks....  I noticed your counter has changed though, so does that mean you get another shot at it soon?



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Arm is still bothering me but not as bad as yesterday and I guess a good thing is that the lump is not getting bigger.
> I guess I must have pulled or strained something so I guess I will keep it elevated and iced down and if it doesn't get any better then its off to the er *



Go to a doctor tomorrow or Monday.  ER visits stink!



Akdar said:


> My poor wife came down with a pretty good head cold  , we actually had to have our doc from back home in PA call her in some antibiotics to the local CVS here in Orlando.  She's doing a little better today, so we're putting off the water rides until this weekend if at all.  She wants me to do them without her, but it just won't be the same




What a nice doc!  Sorry your wife is so bad off that she needed a prescription.  Hope it does the trick and you can both enjoy yourselves.




Akdar said:


> I'm always doing stuff like that, I always give it a few days, sometimes up to a week to see if it gets better, than a trip to the doc.  Heck, I'm a professional patient, I have had 12 surgeries in my life for different things (full hip replacement, _(which was actually my 3rd surgery on that hip)_ both carpal tunnels fixed _(from years of drumming for a living back in the day)_.  Lots of docs have lots of nice stuff thanks to me!




  I'm always telling people to go to the doctor, but I avoid going like the plague.  I've been diabetic since I was a year and a half old, and I've had a few complications in my lifetime.  Like the sores on my leg that wouldn't heal until I had to get a skin graft, the retinopathy and detached retina, the digestion problems, frequent kidney infections, etc.  I think I have a broken thumb that will need surgery because I didn't realize it had probably been broken until it started to heal wrong.  I just HATE going to the doctor, and I'd rather work around the symptoms unless I'm pretty sure it's going to be a real problem.  



bubba's mom said:


> Here's a funny ditty for ya....we applied for new credit card and they came in the mail yesterday.... but DH's doesn't have his last name on his       Called to activate them and they said they'd send a new one w/in 3 days...    (that was a ''new'' one!)




That's too funny!  Do you remember when the Amex commercials had the name Charles Frost on the floating card?  I knew a guy named Charles Lynn Frost who applied for their card and was denied in a very rude way because they thought he was just being a jerk using their commercial name.  He sent them a copy of his birth certificate and driver's license, and they sent him his card with profuse apologies and some kind of gift.




RVGal said:


> Maybe that means he is so famous, he only needs one name now.  Like Cher, Madonna, etc.



  




keishashadow said:


> now u did it...
> 
> wrote something deep,
> 
> i had to stop & ponder  ,
> 
> think i hurt myself



I think we need to start a new thread, "Deep Thoughts by Mac Handy."    



loribell said:


> Mikey had his MRI on Tuesday and we went for the results this morning. His laborum is torn in the back and he will need surgery to fix it. We are probably going to wait until July to do it. He needs to be able to help the family with harvest through June before we have it done.
> 
> We will be postponing our trip too. We are going to try to go during Christmas break. I want Mikey to be able to enjoy the trip too.




Ooooh, ouch.  Sorry Mikey is hurt, and sorry you're having to postpone your trip.  How is he going to manage harvest with an injury?




roseprincess said:


> Hi all!
> Brief post....
> 
> Came back form DH's cataract surgery at about 11am today. Didn't have time to post until now. Surgery went well! He is wearing an eye sheild over his left eye, has to stay on all day and night until he has his follow up Dr appt tomorrow. He isn't in pain at all. I'll be taking DH to his follow-up appt. tomorrow.
> Tonight, my kids have some kind of school project to be at. It is optional, but Matthew wants to go pretty bad. So I won't be able to be back here today.
> 
> Everything went so quickly this morning, with the surgery and all.
> We got to Day surgery at 8:30 am and we left to go home about 10:30am, so only 2 hrs total!
> 
> Thank you homies for your good thoughts and prayers




Good for him!  That's a miracle that you got out of there so quickly.  Must be a very well organized office.  And I'm glad he's not in pain!  




RAPstar said:


> Yay!! My car's al better!!!!!!!!!! Now to try to get the inspection sticker!!




Hooray!  Does your car have a name?  I'm sure you'll have no problem getting your sticker now.  I'm glad I haven't had to worry about that for a few years.  They were very strict about inspections when I lived in the western states.  I've lived in four southern states that don't require inspections at all.  Go figure.


Tamie


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Maybe that means he is so famous, he only needs one name now.  Like Cher, Madonna, etc.



(let's not tell HIM that, kay?)  



keishashadow said:


> i'm going shopping after skool lets out, youngest DS talked me into letting him spend most of his stash he had saved from being paper boys a few years ago...figures he'll replace it once caddying gets rolling for the summer (car down payment fund )...
> 
> he's buying a *PS3*
> 
> i'm secretly thrilled...blu ray baby



and how did shopping for YOUR new toy courtesy of JR go?  



loribell said:


> I think I did this earlier & I really hope I did but just in case:
> 
> Happy Birthday Tammie!



just too pretty to eat  



loribell said:


> Mikey had his MRI on Tuesday and we went for the results this morning. His laborum is torn in the back and he will need surgery to fix it. We are probably going to wait until July to do it. He needs to be able to help the family with harvest through June before we have it done.
> 
> We will be postponing our trip too. We are going to try to go during Christmas break. I want Mikey to be able to enjoy the trip too.



   



ky07 said:


> *Sorry to hear that Lori and whats up with the vacation breakdowns .
> wish you all good luck and hope you all can get to Orlando soon .*



We're still goin'....right L?   I think I hear dragons callin' your name....  



Metro West said:


> Well...I FINALLY got some news about the stimulus check. I get a paper check and it's supposed to be mailed 5/23! Better late than never.



Yay!!  That's good to hear.... what happened? 



RAPstar said:


> Yay!! My car's al better!!!!!!!!!! Now to try to get the inspection sticker!!



Glad your car is better...i hate not having wheels ...dust for passin' inspection 



ky07 said:


> *Good evening Homies and Hi Barb  *







RVGal said:


> Hey, Barb?  Will you burn some of my fat while you're at it?  We could make it a big 'ol fat bonfire.



consider it done my friend!   



Tinker-tude said:


> I'm always telling people to go to the doctor, but I avoid going like the plague.
> 
> I just HATE going to the doctor, and I'd rather work around the symptoms unless I'm pretty sure it's going to be a real problem.
> 
> That's too funny!  Do you remember when the Amex commercials had the name Charles Frost on the floating card?  I knew a guy named Charles Lynn Frost who applied for their card and was denied in a very rude way because they thought he was just being a jerk using their commercial name.  He sent them a copy of his birth certificate and driver's license, and they sent him his card with profuse apologies and some kind of gift.



i believe the saying you are looking for is: "do as I say, not as I DON'T do"  

And the Charles Frost story....     too funny!! 

Mac....know you're MIA..hope all is comfy....thinkin' of ya  

Okay...that does it for me.  I'm making DH's lunch/breakfast for tomorrow & hittin' the hay.... early day tomorrow  

  nite all!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Yay!!  That's good to hear.... what happened?


Who knows...I was one of the H & R Block customers who had to wait for a paper check.


----------



## RAPstar

good day today. car's better, finally found something passable at the chinese buffet my mom likes that i think is a**-nasty. finally got to watch the movie I've wanted to see (Teeth). Tried some yummy chocolate (with hazelnut cream and pistachios in the middle) and got the Mummy movies for a bargain (and will force myself to watch The Scorpion King just cause it was included).


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Mikey had his MRI on Tuesday and we went for the results this morning. His laborum is torn in the back and he will need surgery to fix it. We are probably going to wait until July to do it. He needs to be able to help the family with harvest through June before we have it done.
> 
> We will be postponing our trip too. We are going to try to go during Christmas break. I want Mikey to be able to enjoy the trip too.


 so sorry to hear

good luck on the surgery & booking replacement dates 

no better place to be in Dec.; it's beautiful



loribell said:


> Rose - Glad dh's surgery went well.
> 
> Andy - Glad the car is better too!


 
here, here orisit hear, hear?

taminator tutu - that is devine sounding glad u cope so confidently with your condition

barb my kid rocks i even get reward points fo rit   broke down & gave him my reward $s i had from the tv purchase & some gift cards...not entirely heartless.  I was proud of his shopping savyness though.  While i was off looking for BD present for DH,   He tracked down a Geek & asked as to cheaper headsets than the ones displayed with the consoles ($50!)  ,they found one for $7 that he can use with his cell phone too. 

pens lost, beer gone, party over lol


----------



## loribell

Macadamia - Mikey's injury is one that has messed up his throwing abilities. He has not been able to play baseball but he can do anything else. 


So sorry to hear about all your past problems. Glad your are able to deal with them so well. 

Night everyone!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Friday!


----------



## macraven

morning todd and all the homies.



do you think fletcher is in the ride line now?
simpsons are calling his name...........


----------



## marciemi

Completely irrelevant rant here:

If your 16 year old son called you at work and asked you how to clean his new tennis shoes because they got muddy and you told him to spray them down with Shout, then soak them in the sink with some laundry detergent, would you expect said 16 year old to figure out that perhaps he should remove the dishes from the sink FIRST?  

Um, duh!  Anyways, Matt's on his way down to 6 Flags for the day with his Physics class.  You know, those weird kids you see walking around the parks measuring things and making calculations, etc.!  Stop by and say hi Mac!  (Yeah, I know, he'd be thrilled!).

Everyone have a great Friday!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> morning todd and all the homies.
> 
> 
> 
> do you think fletcher is in the ride line now?
> simpsons are calling his name...........


 Morning Mac...I imagine he's over there loving every minute of it! Magic 107.7 (the station we listen to at work) is over there this morning.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Completely irrelevant rant here:
> 
> If your 16 year old son called you at work and asked you how to clean his new tennis shoes because they got muddy and you told him to spray them down with Shout, then soak them in the sink with some laundry detergent, would you expect said 16 year old to figure out that perhaps he should remove the dishes from the sink FIRST?
> 
> Um, duh!  Anyways, Matt's on his way down to 6 Flags for the day with his Physics class.  You know, those weird kids you see walking around the parks measuring things and making calculations, etc.!  Stop by and say hi Mac!  (Yeah, I know, he'd be thrilled!).
> 
> Everyone have a great Friday!




will his gf be with him there?
i know i would recognize him if they were together.

they are a cute couple



maybe i will drop over there today


----------



## dlbbwu

Well it is Friday and my family is traveling to Indianapolis for a tennis tournament and I have to work this weekend...what a bummer...The only good thing I can think of is Universal is one month away!!!


----------



## Metro West

dlbbwu said:


> The only good thing I can think of is Universal is one month away!!!


----------



## t-and-a

Mornin' Homies!


marciemi said:


> Completely irrelevant rant here:
> 
> If your 16 year old son called you at work and asked you how to clean his new tennis shoes because they got muddy and you told him to spray them down with Shout, then soak them in the sink with some laundry detergent, would you expect said 16 year old to figure out that perhaps he should remove the dishes from the sink FIRST?
> 
> Um, duh!  Anyways, Matt's on his way down to 6 Flags for the day with his Physics class.  You know, those weird kids you see walking around the parks measuring things and making calculations, etc.!  Stop by and say hi Mac!  (Yeah, I know, he'd be thrilled!).
> 
> Everyone have a great Friday!


Marcie, that's something that Zack would do, so yeah it would be expected at my house!


----------



## keishashadow

It's Friday     get down, get down

marci - ummm... NO; i cannot imagine putting shoes in the kitchen sink period ...i *would* have him disinfecting it later though...kids 

i have always just hosed them off & plopped dirty athletic shoes in the washer if time allows, air dry stuffed with newspapers...although i have used the dryer in a pinch - no issue...ps u can throw Crocs in both too (esp dryer for sizing help)

did anybody pickout MF on Today show yesterday?  i kept looking for some sort of _sign _

fyi, check out ur emails, U sent me an survey invite re focus group in the park last week of May , say they'll contact me again in June as to another offer...sounds like fun; wish i were there


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> (let's not tell HIM that, kay?)
> 
> 
> 
> and how did shopping for YOUR new toy courtesy of JR go?
> 
> 
> 
> just too pretty to eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We're still goin'....right L?   I think I hear dragons callin' your name.... :*rolleyes1
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!  That's good to hear.... what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your car is better...i hate not having wheels ...dust for passin' inspection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consider it done my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> i believe the saying you are looking for is: "do as I say, not as I DON'T do"
> 
> And the Charles Frost story....     too funny!!
> 
> Mac....know you're MIA..hope all is comfy....thinkin' of ya
> 
> Okay...that does it for me.  I'm making DH's lunch/breakfast for tomorrow & hittin' the hay.... early day tomorrow
> 
> nite all!



*Yep we are Barb 
About the only thing that would stop us is if I kick the bucket  *


----------



## ky07

ky07 said:


> *Yep we are Barb
> About the only thing that would stop us is if I kick the bucket  *



*Sorry Homies forgot to say Good morning  *


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin' Mornin'....who turned on the faucet here?  

   --Lori!  Send the boat for Tracie & I!!  



Metro West said:


> Who knows...I was one of the H & R Block customers who had to wait for a paper check.



Ohhhh...YOU were one of thoosseee..... well, you're lucky to be getting it in May   



RAPstar said:


> good day today. car's better, finally found something passable at the chinese buffet my mom likes



Glad it was a good day for you....let's hope today is too  



keishashadow said:


> barb my kid rocks i even get reward points fo rit   broke down & gave him my reward $s i had from the tv purchase & some gift cards...not entirely heartless.  I was proud of his shopping savyness though.  While i was off looking for BD present for DH,   *He tracked down a Geek & asked as to cheaper headsets than the ones displayed with the consoles ($50!)  ,they found one for $7 that he can use with his cell phone too*.
> 
> pens lost, beer gone, party over lol



 Way to go jr!  You are teachin the boy great!  He will have his future wife in awe!  (sorry 'bout yer party) 



dlbbwu said:


> The only good thing I can think of is Universal is one month away!!!



Dave....what are your dates? I think I'm there around the same time?  



t-and-a said:


> Mornin' Homies!
> Marcie, that's something that Zack would do, so yeah it would be expected at my house!



 (why do I believe that?)



keishashadow said:


> u can throw Crocs in both too (esp dryer for sizing help)



Your knowledge of that frightens me



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> fyi, check out ur emails, U sent me an survey invite re focus group in the park last week of May , say they'll contact me again in June as to another offer...sounds like fun; wish i were there



got it and did 1.... liked the one w/ Spidey jumping around and the web (2nd one?)  Did NOT like the Hulk one.....not crazy about the first one (but better than Hulk one)

Ahhh...yet another day of work..... one more day after today till day off!  

Have a good Friday everyone....especially if you have off the next 2 days!


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Yep we are Barb
> About the only thing that would stop us is if I kick the bucket  *




Hear that Todd??  Date w/ the dragons  


btw...how's your arm Lawrence?


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *Yep we are Barb
> About the only thing that would stop us is if I kick the bucket  *



*YIKES

   

Don't even say that!!!!!*


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hear that Todd??  Date w/ the dragons
> 
> 
> btw...how's your arm Lawrence?



*Thanks for asking Barb it has stopped hurting and lump is almost gone so must have pulled something and btw Todd I am another that used Hand R Block and have to wait on a paper check  *


----------



## Metro West

Here's a list of tag possibilities I'm hoping for...just in case the TF is watching.  

1. HHN addict

2. Weatherman to da homies

3. Game show freak

4. Rollercoaster junky

5. Loves carrot cake

6. Loves Italian food

I would be happy with any of those so...Grand and glorious Tag Fairy...PLEASE work your magic and surprise me with a new tag!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Hi all!    I hope everyone's having a good Friday, & has a great weekend.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes & cakes.     My birthday is the same day as Lori's.   I think I was even more disappointed for Mother's Day.    I thought for sure my DH would make up for the birthday fiasco.    After all, I gave him a big, surprise party on his 40th.   If he doesn't start doing better, he won't be getting anything on his 50th.     He may not even get his "not really a gift" present he thinks he's supposed to get every birthday.       Sorry, you didn't get anything either Lori.     Sorry, some of my homies joined me in getting nothing for Mother's Day too.     Everybody but Fletch that is.    Congrats on your bling Janet.  

Tracie, bummer about your vacation.    I hope the kids are okay with it &  you can reschedule soon.  

Poor Mikey.     He's had a rough time.   Surgery is no fun, but will be worth it, if he heals completely.    Lori, I don't blame you for putting the trip off, until he'll be all healed & pain free.  

Barb, I'm still planning full speed ahead.    Whether or not the layoff will affect our vacation plan, depends on how long my DH is out of work.     Sadly, if he doesn't find an acceptable job here, we may have to move.    I'll be crushed, if he ends up having to take a job out of state. 
*


----------



## marciemi

Back from a productive day of garage saling!  Lots of cool stuff.  Unfortunately while I was gone the house fairy didn't come, so now with all the stuff I bought as well, the house is a disaster!  But it was such a beautiful day (70 and sunny) that I just couldn't spent it inside.  Met DH for lunch at Red Robin and ate outside there as well!



macraven said:


> will his gf be with him there?
> i know i would recognize him if they were together.
> 
> they are a cute couple
> 
> maybe i will drop over there today



Nope, girlfriend isn't in physics so he has to hang out with the guys for a change!   



keishashadow said:


> It's Friday     get down, get down
> 
> marci - ummm... NO; i cannot imagine putting shoes in the kitchen sink period ...i *would* have him disinfecting it later though...kids
> 
> i have always just hosed them off & plopped dirty athletic shoes in the washer if time allows, air dry stuffed with newspapers...although i have used the dryer in a pinch - no issue...ps u can throw Crocs in both too (esp dryer for sizing help)



One big thing I miss from our old house is having a laundry tub.  Here we're kind of stuck using the kitchen sink for those things.  Unfortunately these were his brand new $80 white Puma's and I was afraid the washer would mangle them.

On the flip side, you have Stephen, who after I yelled at Matt for putting his shoes in the sink with the dishes and moving them, then proceeds to put HIS shoes in the sink to wash - late last night.  Then this morning (while they're still soaking merrily away) 3 minutes before the bus comes suddenly says "I need another pair of tennis shoes for gym today!"   Believe it or not I was able to find some in bins in the basement in that amount of time.

I've used the dryer for stretching/fitting Crocs but never tried washing them.  Honestly, I wear my Crocs out (the soles on the bottom) before I ever need to wash them!



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hi all!    I hope everyone's having a good Friday, & has a great weekend.
> 
> Thanks for all the birthday wishes & cakes.     My birthday is the same day as Lori's.   I think I was even more disappointed for Mother's Day.    I thought for sure my DH would make up for the birthday fiasco.    After all, I gave him a big, surprise party on his 40th.   If he doesn't start doing better, he won't be getting anything on his 50th.     He may not even get his "not really a gift" present he thinks he's supposed to get every birthday.       Sorry, you didn't get anything either Lori.     Sorry, some of my homies joined me in getting nothing for Mother's Day too.     Everybody but Fletch that is.    Congrats on your bling Janet.
> 
> Barb, I'm still planning full speed ahead.    Whether or not the layoff will affect our vacation plan, depends on how long my DH is out of work.     Sadly, if he doesn't find an acceptable job here, we may have to move.    I'll be crushed, if he ends up having to take a job out of state.
> *



Yeah, I don't get much for my birthday around here either.  I got a card on Mother's Day (woo hoo!).  I remember one birthday when the only thing I got was a package of sunflower seeds and a pack of licorice from a friend.  No one in the family got me anything.   Basically if I want anything, I better make very definite hints or go the way I usually do Christmas and buy and wrap it myself!

If you do have to move out of state, maybe you could go to NC!  Make it cheaper for your kids if they wanted to go to college there!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

marciemi said:


> If you do have to move out of state, maybe you could go to NC!  Make it cheaper for your kids if they wanted to go to college there!



*It's funny you mentioned moving to NC.   My DH sent out feelers.   Of the replies he received, Iraq is at the bottom of the list, followed by Antartica, then NC.     We would go back, if it was absolutely necessary, but it wouldn't be by choice.    Then again, I wouldn't leave FL by choice.    Unfortunately, I may not have a choice.* 

*ETA:   Sorry, you didn't get anything for MD either.   I think next year we should do a "secret kid" exchange.   At least, we'd all get something that way.*


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Hear that Todd??  Date w/ the dragons


Yup...I can't wait to see his face...hehe. 



ky07 said:


> *Thanks for asking Barb it has stopped hurting and lump is almost gone so must have pulled something and btw Todd I am another that used Hand R Block and have to wait on a paper check  *


I wonder what made us so special? Some people at work used H & R Block and already got theirs.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Yup...I can't wait to see his face...hehe.
> 
> I wonder what made us so special? Some people at work used H & R Block and already got theirs.



*Makes ya wonder Todd *


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> Your knowledge of that frightens me
> 
> got it and did 1.... liked the one w/ Spidey jumping around and the web (2nd one?) Did NOT like the Hulk one.....not crazy about the first one (but better than Hulk one)
> 
> Ahhh...yet another day of work..... one more day after today till day off!
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone....especially if you have off the next 2 days!


 



bwaaa-haaa-haaa....

be afraid, be very afraid






 im a renaissance woman 

fyi, i use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to spiff them up all shiney too 


Metro West said:


> Here's a list of tag possibilities I'm hoping for...just in case the TF is watching.
> 
> 1. HHN addict
> 
> 2. Weatherman to da homies
> 
> 3. Game show freak
> 
> 4. Rollercoaster junky
> 
> 5. Loves carrot cake
> 
> 6. Loves Italian food
> 
> I would be happy with any of those so...Grand and glorious Tag Fairy...PLEASE work your magic and surprise me with a new tag!


 
oooooooh!

a tag buffet   

is the tip & drink included 




tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hi all!  I hope everyone's having a good Friday, & has a great weekend.*
> 
> *Thanks for all the birthday wishes & cakes.  My birthday is the same day as Lori's. I think I was even more disappointed for Mother's Day. I thought for sure my DH would make up for the birthday fiasco. After all, I gave him a big, surprise party on his 40th. If he doesn't start doing better, he won't be getting anything on his 50th.  He may not even get his "not really a gift" present he thinks he's supposed to get every birthday.  Sorry, you didn't get anything either Lori.  Sorry, some of my homies joined me in getting nothing for Mother's Day too.  Everybody but Fletch that is. Congrats on your bling Janet.  *
> 
> *Tracie, bummer about your vacation. I hope the kids are okay with it & you can reschedule soon. *
> 
> *Poor Mikey.  He's had a rough time. Surgery is no fun, but will be worth it, if he heals completely. Lori, I don't blame you for putting the trip off, until he'll be all healed & pain free.  *
> 
> *Barb, I'm still planning full speed ahead. Whether or not the layoff will affect our vacation plan, depends on how long my DH is out of work.  Sadly, if he doesn't find an acceptable job here, we may have to move. I'll be crushed, if he ends up having to take a job out of state. *


 
there's a big black cloud hovering over your head...it's due to blow over soon 

some guys just don't get it...as long as he's a keeper the other 363 days of the year, i'd let it go...and buy ur own present next year my guy was the same way until i started to purchase my own...found it more economical to pick up a 'lil something on his own


----------



## macraven

i'll be a charter member of the new club.
mothers day is just another day, club.



we don't do my birthday either.
mr mac says, if i want something, go buy it.  don't wait for mothers day or birthday to get it.



so in the long run, it is really okay with me.  i don't have any complaints about it as we never started md as a holiday at home.


now i have to read back and see what i have missed today.
i haven't been on line.


i have been busy all day long holding my


----------



## Metro West

Good to see ya Mac...hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... 

Arrived home safe and sound  but tired (we were up at 4:30 am Orlando time as our plane left at 7:45 am - as we were driving to the airport we couldn't help but think the only person up at that hour besides us must be Todd)  

Trip was great ... Will start working on trip report once we download all of our 2000+ pictures ...

TTFN*


----------



## RAPstar

welcome back, Bonlee (like Brangelina, but better cause it's you). Stressful day at work. Kind been depressed all week.....it's that time of the month.


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Here's a list of tag possibilities I'm hoping for...just in case the TF is watching.
> 
> 1. HHN addict
> 
> 2. Weatherman to da homies
> 
> 3. Game show freak
> 
> 4. Rollercoaster junky
> 
> 5. Loves carrot cake
> 
> 6. Loves Italian food
> 
> I would be happy with any of those so...Grand and glorious Tag Fairy...PLEASE work your magic and surprise me with a new tag!



PLEASE, OH PLEASE, OH PLEASE MADAM TAG FAIRY!!!!!!!



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hi all!    I hope everyone's having a good Friday, & has a great weekend.
> 
> Thanks for all the birthday wishes & cakes.     My birthday is the same day as Lori's.   I think I was even more disappointed for Mother's Day.    I thought for sure my DH would make up for the birthday fiasco.    After all, I gave him a big, surprise party on his 40th.   If he doesn't start doing better, he won't be getting anything on his 50th.     He may not even get his "not really a gift" present he thinks he's supposed to get every birthday.       Sorry, you didn't get anything either Lori.     Sorry, some of my homies joined me in getting nothing for Mother's Day too.     Everybody but Fletch that is.    Congrats on your bling Janet.
> 
> Tracie, bummer about your vacation.    I hope the kids are okay with it &  you can reschedule soon.
> 
> Poor Mikey.     He's had a rough time.   Surgery is no fun, but will be worth it, if he heals completely.    Lori, I don't blame you for putting the trip off, until he'll be all healed & pain free.
> 
> Barb, I'm still planning full speed ahead.    Whether or not the layoff will affect our vacation plan, depends on how long my DH is out of work.     Sadly, if he doesn't find an acceptable job here, we may have to move.    I'll be crushed, if he ends up having to take a job out of state.
> *



I hope things work out for your dh & you don't have to move. 

I wish I didn't have so much company with having the sucky birthdays. 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Arrived home safe and sound  but tired (we were up at 4:30 am Orlando time as our plane left at 7:45 am - as we were driving to the airport we couldn't help but think the only person up at that hour besides us must be Todd)
> 
> Trip was great ... Will start working on trip report once we download all of our 2000+ pictures ...
> 
> TTFN*



Woo Hoo another trippie on the way!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Arrived home safe and sound  but tired (we were up at 4:30 am Orlando time as our plane left at 7:45 am - as we were driving to the airport we couldn't help but think the only person up at that hour besides us must be Todd)
> 
> Trip was great ... Will start working on trip report once we download all of our 2000+ pictures ...
> 
> TTFN*


Hey Bonny...glad you made it back safely and yes...the only other person in Orlando who is up at that hour is me.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick fly by....
DH had his follow-up appt this morning with his eye Dr. Everything looks really good with the left eye he had surgery on yest.   
DH got permission to drive and go into work, so DH went into work this afternoon. 

Ok vent coming. My mom is driving me crazy! 
We(me, mom, and Chrissy) are going to a family bridal shower tomorrow.
My mom wants Chrissy to look like a perfect little girl. Mom bought a dress for Chrissy awhile ago and she brought the dress over after getting off of work today. She said Chrissy HAS to wear this and that, etc. and has to look refined(in her own words) .  Chrissy is a tomboy. I don't mind Chrissy in a dress etc, but my mom goes so overboard with Chrissy has to look perfect, etc   Dmom just drives me crazy    
Ok, vent over  

I will be busy with attending the wedding shower tomorrow and a boy scout picnic on Sunday.

Hi to all!
Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading to bed...have a good night all!


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin'........ 


Hi and bye everyone...off to work I go!

Have a great Saturday....(for those of you who have the day off!)


----------



## dlbbwu

I am with you bubba's mom....I have been at work for 8 hours and only have 4 more to go, before I do it all over again tomorrow


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Mornin'........
> 
> 
> Hi and bye everyone...off to work I go!
> 
> Have a great Saturday....(for those of you who have the day off!)



*I am off everyday (in the head)    Anywho Good morning Homies *


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> i'll be a charter member of the new club.
> mothers day is just another day, club.
> 
> 
> 
> we don't do my birthday either.
> mr mac says, if i want something, go buy it.  don't wait for mothers day or birthday to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> so in the long run, it is really okay with me.  i don't have any complaints about it as we never started md as a holiday at home.
> 
> 
> now i have to read back and see what i have missed today.
> i haven't been on line.
> 
> 
> i have been busy all day long holding my



*Hey mac, hope things are going as ok as they can with Baby. I am thinking of you.

And Jim tells me to go and get things as I need them too. I don't really ask for/get presents on Mother's Day, Birthday, etc Because I get as I need during the year. I usually just ask for my favorite meal on those days and since Jim is the cook in this house, I get the special meal I ask for......Mother's Day was Chicken Parm with Angel Hair pasta & Garlic Bread. I love it when Jim makes his own gravy (or spaghetti sauce to some). It's an all day process, but SOOOOOOOO worth it in the end   *



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Arrived home safe and sound … but tired (we were up at 4:30 am Orlando time as our plane left at 7:45 am - as we were driving to the airport we couldn't help but think the only person up at that hour besides us must be Todd) …
> 
> Trip was great ... Will start working on trip report once we download all of our 2000+ pictures ...
> 
> TTFN*



*Yay!! Glad to hear you are home......looking forward to your trippie   *



RAPstar said:


> welcome back, Bonlee (like Brangelina, but better cause it's you). Stressful day at work. Kind been depressed all week.....it's that time of the month.



*Hope the weekend is good to you and gets you out of the funk!!*



ky07 said:


> *I am off everyday (in the head)    Anywho Good morning Homies *



*Morning Lawrence. I woke up with a foggy brain this morning. So much to do......so little time and not enough arms  *


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Mornin'........
> Hi and bye everyone...off to work I go!
> Have a great Saturday....(for those of you who have the day off!)



*Morning Barb!! One more day till you have a day off * 



roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Quick fly by....
> DH had his follow-up appt this morning with his eye Dr. Everything looks really good with the left eye he had surgery on yest.
> DH got permission to drive and go into work, so DH went into work this afternoon.
> 
> Ok vent coming. My mom is driving me crazy!
> We(me, mom, and Chrissy) are going to a family bridal shower tomorrow.
> My mom wants Chrissy to look like a perfect little girl. Mom bought a dress for Chrissy awhile ago and she brought the dress over after getting off of work today. She said Chrissy HAS to wear this and that, etc. and has to look refined(in her own words) .  Chrissy is a tomboy. I don't mind Chrissy in a dress etc, but my mom goes so overboard with Chrissy has to look perfect, etc   Dmom just drives me crazy
> Ok, vent over
> 
> I will be busy with attending the wedding shower tomorrow and a boy scout picnic on Sunday.
> 
> Hi to all!
> Have a good weekend everyone!



*Rose - great news about DH!! Can't believe he went right in to the office though   Just tell Chrissy not to worry - wear the dress and use her good manners......that is all she needs to do......*




Tinker-tude said:


> Oh, NO!!!!!!!!!  That really stinks....  I noticed your counter has changed though, so does that mean you get another shot at it soon?
> 
> Tamie



*Tamie - yes - we rescheduled the trip......instead of going the 27th - 3rd we are going 3rd - 10th of June. Just pushed it back a week. Again. 

It can't be any hotter than it was during the freak hot spell we experienced in October 2006........It was really really REALLY hot. Just wondering about the crowd level because I think the southern schools are out by then, right? It'll be manageable with the FOTL pass, but I don't like being shoulder to shoulder with peeps in the parks, kwim?*


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> oooooooh!
> 
> a tag buffet
> 
> is the tip & drink included



It depends on what dining plan you are on.   



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Arrived home safe and sound  but tired (we were up at 4:30 am Orlando time as our plane left at 7:45 am - as we were driving to the airport we couldn't help but think the only person up at that hour besides us must be Todd)
> 
> Trip was great ... Will start working on trip report once we download all of our 2000+ pictures ...
> 
> TTFN*



Glad you made it home.  I'll be waiting for the trip report and pics!



roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Quick fly by....



Hi Rose.  Glad DHs eyes are okay.  Don't let you mom bug you too much.  It will all be over in a few days, right?



dlbbwu said:


> I am with you bubba's mom....I have been at work for 8 hours and only have 4 more to go, before I do it all over again tomorrow



 



ky07 said:


> *I am off everyday (in the head)   *


----------



## tlinus

*And this is a big old   GOOD MORNIN' to the Homies I didn't comment to this time   . Off to throw in the first of several loads of laundry for today......  *


----------



## LeslieR

> And Jim tells me to go and get things as I need them too. I don't really ask for/get presents on Mother's Day, Birthday, etc Because I get as I need during the year. I usually just ask for my favorite meal on those days and since Jim is the cook in this house, I get the special meal I ask for......Mother's Day was Chicken Parm with Angel Hair pasta & Garlic Bread. I love it when Jim makes his own gravy (or spaghetti sauce to some). It's an all day process, but SOOOOOOOO worth it in the end



My mother-in-law calls it gravy too....

We'll be at UO in August--hot AND crowded!


----------



## ky07

*I know what your saying about having to be at the parks when its shoulder to shoulder cause we usually take our vacation june 4-11 but promised DW that we would do something special for anniversary this year so we are going july 6-11 and anniversary is on july 7th so I know its going to be crowded and now hoping we get our rebate check back in time so I can make it real special for her *


tlinus said:


> *Morning Barb!! One more day till you have a day off *
> 
> 
> 
> *Rose - great news about DH!! Can't believe he went right in to the office though   Just tell Chrissy not to worry - wear the dress and use her good manners......that is all she needs to do......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tamie - yes - we rescheduled the trip......instead of going the 27th - 3rd we are going 3rd - 10th of June. Just pushed it back a week. Again.
> 
> It can't be any hotter than it was during the freak hot spell we experienced in October 2006........It was really really REALLY hot. Just wondering about the crowd level because I think the southern schools are out by then, right? It'll be manageable with the FOTL pass, but I don't like being shoulder to shoulder with peeps in the parks, kwim?*


----------



## RVGal

tlinus said:


> It can't be any hotter than it was during the freak hot spell we experienced in October 2006........It was really really REALLY hot. Just wondering about the crowd level because I think the southern schools are out by then, right? It'll be manageable with the FOTL pass, but I don't like being shoulder to shoulder with peeps in the parks, kwim?[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]



We were there Memorial Day week last year.  It wasn't what I would consider shoulder to shoulder packed.  It was a very manageable crowd.  We didn't get flogged at Shrek 4-D, but that was the only thing that I know of that was cut short due to the crowd.  June in Florida is hot, but it is not like July/August/into September hot.


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Arrived home safe and sound  but tired (we were up at 4:30 am Orlando time as our plane left at 7:45 am - as we were driving to the airport we couldn't help but think the only person up at that hour besides us must be Todd)
> 
> Trip was great ... Will start working on trip report once we download all of our 2000+ pictures ...
> 
> TTFN*


  Sorry we missed you guys, should have arranged a meet or something, my bad  

Still here at the HRH since yesterday, Room 6056, decent view of the pool and parks, that doesn't really matter, it's all about FOTL for the next 2 days.  Yesterday in the heat, Dudley was a 75 minute wait, but with our magic keys we were on in 17 minutes (yeah, I used my timer on my watch, I know I'm a geek!)  Spiderman was 35 regular, we were on and off in just under 9 minutes!  Nice.....


----------



## RVGal

Do you know what the problem with baking a loaf of banana nut bread is?

You wind up eating a loaf of banana nut bread.


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Do you know what the problem with baking a loaf of banana nut bread is?
> 
> You wind up eating a loaf of banana nut bread.



  
*Love banana nut bread   *


----------



## RVGal

ky07 said:


> *Love banana nut bread   *



Me too.  I've probably gained a pound from the damn stuff in the past 2 days.


----------



## scotlass

RVGal said:


> Do you know what the problem with baking a loaf of banana nut bread is?
> 
> You wind up eating a loaf of banana nut bread.



I cannae stand banana nut bread......give me Cinnamon loaf and thats a whole other matter !!!


You know the problem with having PBJs on vacation in florida in october......you have PBJs almost every day in the six months you have been home !!!!!  

I have became a peanut butter...well...NUT !!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

hope urall enjoying ur Saturday, it's at least the 10 day of rain here 

going down to the 30's & 40's @ nights, barely hitting 60 during the day, almost ready to turn the furnace back on 

banana nut bread - haven't made that in years, or blueberry muffins...now i'm hungry for baked goods/any will do .  purposely didn't buy any trying to cut back on the junk food in the house.  Gave kids their own stash & said to keep  it in their rooms so ma & pa aren't tempted.

ex family was sicilian; always called sauce gravy...and it was never made without somesort of meat/pork/chicken in it...preferrably all 3 - yum...with meatballs the size of baseballs


----------



## Metro West

I wish we could get some rain...it's been a month and everything is soooo dry! They are called for showers tomorrow and Monday so let's hope we get something.


----------



## pixeegrl

RVGal, ok my oldest DS and I have been trying to figure it out and can't so I am asking. What in the world is that little creature in your signature? The quote on it makes me think of an embroidery design I have of a unicorn pooping out lucky charms...sorry had to ask!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ...

Haven't had time to ketchup yet ...  looks like I have a lot of reading to do  



Akdar said:


> Sorry we missed you guys, should have arranged a meet or something, my bad



We did keep our eyes open for you 

... we can set something up for October


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I wish we could get some rain...it's been a month and everything is soooo dry! They are called for showers tomorrow and Monday so let's hope we get something.



Hi Todd   ... just finished reading your mini-trip reports


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *
> Barb, I'm still planning full speed ahead.    Whether or not the layoff will affect our vacation plan, depends on how long my DH is out of work.     Sadly, if he doesn't find an acceptable job here, we may have to move.    I'll be crushed, if he ends up having to take a job out of state.
> *



Just tell DH you CAN'T move.....AND, if he'd been more attentive for your birthday and Mother's Day, you would have _maybe _thought about it.....but... you're stayin' in FL and that's it  



macraven said:


> mr mac says, if i want something, go buy it.  don't wait for mothers day or birthday to get it.
> 
> 
> so in the long run, it is really okay with me.
> 
> i have been busy all day long holding my cat



So, what you're saying is: "*everyday*" is Mother's Day and your birthday  

Dare I ask how Baby is?? ...and YOU?  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Arrived home safe and sound
> 
> ... Will start working on trip report once we download all of our 2000+ pictures ...
> 
> *



Glad you had a great time and are home in one piece.... Good luck with 2K+ pix to upload     How did you have time to enjoy yourself if you were taking so many pictures  



RAPstar said:


> welcome back, *Bonlee (like Brangelina*, but better cause it's you)



 



Metro West said:


> .....and yes...the only other person in Orlando who is up at that hour is me.









dlbbwu said:


> I am with you bubba's mom....I have been at work for 8 hours and only have 4 more to go, before I do it all over again tomorrow



 ok....you win   



ky07 said:


> *I am off everyday (in the head) *



 


must admit....that was funny! 



tlinus said:


> *
> So much to do......so little time and not enough arms  *



you could hire me to help you.....    I'd do that for a homie     ...ship the Beans here  



tlinus said:


> *Morning Barb!! One more day till you have a day off *



it's here!!!  




			
				tlinus said:
			
		

> *Tamie - yes - we rescheduled the trip......instead of going the 27th - 3rd we are going 3rd - 10th of June. Just pushed it back a week. Again.
> 
> It can't be any hotter than it was during the freak hot spell we experienced in October 2006........It was really really REALLY hot. Just wondering about the crowd level because I think the southern schools are out by then, right? It'll be manageable with the FOTL pass, but I don't like being shoulder to shoulder with peeps in the parks, kwim?*



You, KBean and Jim will be fine with the crowd levels....don't worry.... I keep tellin' ya that!    IF anything, there will be longer queue lines and you'll just have a bigger smile on yer face when you walk past the same family (standing in line) for the 4th time straight!  



ky07 said:


> *I know what your saying about having to be at the parks when its shoulder to shoulder cause we usually take our vacation june 4-11 but promised DW that we would do something special for anniversary this year so we are going july 6-11 and anniversary is on july 7th so I know its going to be crowded and now hoping we get our rebate check back in time so I can make it real special for her *



Okay....Happy ?th Anniversary (early) and when I see you, I can wish you Happy Belated ?th Anniversary...So, I've got my bases covered!   (btw, that is what the 4 night cruise is for....early anniversary gift to ourselves  ) 



Akdar said:


> Dudley was a 75 minute wait, but with our magic keys we were on in 17 minutes (yeah, I used my timer on my watch, I know I'm a geek!)  Spiderman was 35 regular, we were on and off in just under 9 minutes!



You're not a geek, but that is very interesting/useful info    Good thinkin'! If anyone wants, I will "clock" every ride/attraction for the wait-time in Express when we go...  



RVGal said:


> Do you know what the problem with baking a loaf of banana nut bread is?
> 
> You wind up eating a loaf of banana nut bread.



So, then my question to you would be: If you KNOW you are going to eat a loaf of banana nut bread, why make a loaf of banana nut bread in the first place?  (btw...shoulda shipped some here...we woulda helped ya out   )



keishashadow said:


> hope urall enjoying ur Saturday, it's at least the 10 day of rain here
> 
> going down to the 30's & 40's @ nights, barely hitting 60 during the day, almost ready to turn the furnace back on



What a day at the salon today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  Our day started sunny and was in the low 70's (after the deluge yesterday)...but, got cloudy as the day went on, windy and rain tonite and at some points tomorrow...  dude...where's spring?  



Metro West said:


> I wish we could get some rain...it's been a month and everything is soooo dry! They are called for showers tomorrow and Monday so let's hope we get something.



Heard about those fires down there....BIL is Edgewater/NSB area...Dad is Ocala...I think Dad is safe...and BIL too...haven't heard any reports of it from BIL..... I was kinda shocked to hear about them...hadn't realized how dry it was down there....


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey to everyone 

Hittin' the hay EARLY tonite (like Todd does!)... been a long, busy week and I am SO lookin' forward to FINALLY having a day off  


I bid you all a good evening and restful sleep!


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi Todd   ... just finished reading your mini-trip reports


Hi Bonny...thanks for reading the report.


----------



## RAPstar

Saw Prince Caspian today. really good. Now I want to read the book. And finish the 2 after that. I finished the first 1 and 1/2 (didn't finish A Horse and His Boy) like last yr, but got busy.


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Heard about those fires down there....BIL is Edgewater/NSB area...Dad is Ocala...I think Dad is safe...and BIL too...haven't heard any reports of it from BIL..... I was kinda shocked to hear about them...hadn't realized how dry it was down there....


Yeah...it's been brutal. Everyone's grass is a nice shade of brown.


----------



## RAPstar

Here's a picture taken from when I saw Prince Caspian today. See the resemblance??


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great day!!


----------



## roseprincess

RAPstar said:


> Here's a picture taken from when I saw Prince Caspian today. See the resemblance??


----------



## roseprincess

Good Sunday morning all-

Made it to church last night, got you all covered  

Family bridal shower went pretty well yesterday  
My mom was a little witchy in the car going up there, but everything else went well. Got to finally meet one of my mom's first cousins that I never met before. My mom would mention the cousin on and off  for a few yrs, but I never met her before until yest. I have a very disfunctional family on my mom's side of the family. My mom has this status thing that she has to see her cousins first before I can  . I probably don't make sense to anyone here, but this is what goes on in the family  
Anyways, her cousin grew up blocks from my mom, so they were kinda best friends as well growing up. This woman is so nice  . She really wanted to know about Chrissy, her heart surgeries when she was a baby,etc. Wanted to know about Matthew as well. She was so positive about me as a stay-at-home mom, etc. She said I'm doing the right thing, etc. Mom's cousin is a 4th grade teacher in a catholic school for many yrs. 
Alot of cousins and family members on my mom's and grandma's side of the family are so  snooty with me, as they don't care less about me or my kids,etc. This cousin is so different. It was really nice to to socialize with her cousin and couple of other older women at our table. I had a good time  
Chrissy actually did fine for the 3 and a half hours we were there. I forgot to bring the Nintendo DS for her, so she was bored at times, but she did well.
Future bride and groom got alot of nice gifts  
My mom actually won a prize! 
We all had to guess how many Hershey kisses were in this glass jar. My mom was the closest, so she won the glass jar and the chocolate! 


Just a random thing about me I'm sharing. I am an only child, no brothers or sisters. Was a latchkey kid growing up, as my parents both worked full-time at the time. They still work full-time, at least my mom still does.

You wouldn't believe a couple of family members(my mom and my aunt(mom's sister)) would tell me I should go back to work when my kids were 3 or 4 yrs old. I don't know what they were thinking   

Anyways, got to get ready soon to go to the Scout picnic today.

Have a good day everyone!  

Hi to all!


----------



## Metro West

Anyone remember this song from 1989? I LOVE it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SBs0g7qF-s


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Yeah...it's been brutal. Everyone's grass is a nice shade of brown.



Then you don't have to cut it...is there no making you happy?  Lookit all the money you're saving in gas for the mower! 
 



RAPstar said:


> Here's a picture taken from when I saw Prince Caspian today. See the resemblance??




Very cute pic Andy....altho, I believe the Panda is doing a karate kick....you are very close!   How was the movie?  My Mom wanted to take Bubba, but he wasn't interested    whatever...... Going to be a whole bunch of series apparently???  

Rose...glad to hear the shower went well and you got to 'meet' a cousin.  I think it's rude for people to tell other Moms when they should go back to work.  You have to do what's best for your family.   I only worked part time when Bubba was little....only putting him in daycare 2 days a week for about 6 hours each day.  The other days, I was home.  Once he went to school all day, (1st grade), I went back to work during his school hours.  The way I look at it, what else am I going to do while he's in school?   May as well work and help contribute to the bills around here   (..which, got all turned around and now I work for nice vacations  )  But, except for 2 days during the week, I am at work while he's in school and home when he gets home....it all works out for us.  


Okay, I FINALLY have time off today....I'm going to be productive, I'm going to be productive, I'm going to be productive..... (if i keep saying it, it will happen   )

Enjoy the day everyone...... off to be productive!


----------



## roseprincess

bubba's mom said:


> Rose...glad to hear the shower went well and you got to 'meet' a cousin.  I think it's rude for people to tell other Moms when they should go back to work.  You have to do what's best for your family.   I only worked part time when Bubba was little....only putting him in daycare 2 days a week for about 6 hours each day.  The other days, I was home.  Once he went to school all day, (1st grade), I went back to work during his school hours.  The way I look at it, what else am I going to do while he's in school?   May as well work and help contribute to the bills around here   (..which, got all turned around and now I work for nice vacations  )  But, except for 2 days during the week, I am at work while he's in school and home when he gets home....it all works out for us.


Yeah, it's very rude. But I'm used to the rudeness of some family members. Been this way for many, many yrs.
It isn't right to be treated that way, but it happens and I deal with it.

THat's why I love you homies! You all are not rude!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Then you don't have to cut it...is there no making you happy?  Lookit all the money you're saving in gas for the mower!


Nope...no making me happy!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies
Sorry for not being on cause started feeling really bad yesterday so had to make a run to the er last night cause chest and arm hurting bad and good news ekg showed my heart normal but when they did my blood pressure it was 199 over 104  and they told me thats why I was feeling bad and put me on some blood pressure medication and told me to see regular doctor in which I have none but they said my arm was fine and the lump will go away in a week or so and it was probably a ligament strain nothing serious but thats whats being going on and I feel much better now  *


----------



## Metro West

Hey Lawrence...glad to hear it's nothing too serious. BP meds will take care of you. I think everyone I work with has hypertension...you'll be fine. Go to the doctor and follow the instructions.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Hey Lawrence...glad to hear it's nothing too serious. BP meds will take care of you. I think everyone I work with has hypertension...you'll be fine. Go to the doctor and follow the instructions.



*Thanks Todd and trust me I will  *


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Thanks Todd and trust me I will  *


You're a good man Charlie Brown.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

RAPstar said:


> Here's a picture taken from when I saw Prince Caspian today. See the resemblance??


They're both Kung Fools?  



 




Metro West said:


> Anyone remember this song from 1989? I LOVE it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SBs0g7qF-s



    
EPIC FIND, MAN! EPIC


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> You're a good man Charlie Brown.


----------



## roseprincess

Back from Boy Scout picnic. Was a little chilly, but kids had a good time.


Question for UO/ IOA planning: Meal Deal planning at UO. I need help planning, you homies  
Is the Meal Deal only for 1 day or as many days as we want? For example, we might want to purchase Meal Deals for 2 or 3 days, is that possible? 
Also, which character meal is the best at UO/ IOA? Maybe a Spiderman character meal? Want to do a character meal with a character besides the usual WDW characters.  
Any help appreciated, as I am doing this so last minute. Thanks, homies! 

Also, I need to look into 2- day park passes for UO and IOA,cheap passes. I think we are going to spend Day 1 at UO and Day 2 at IOA. I need help on this. Thanks!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon/evening homies ...

Well, all 2000+ pics from our trip downloaded off the cameras onto our laptop ... now just have to upload them to photobucket  



RAPstar said:


> Here's a picture taken from when I saw Prince Caspian today. See the resemblance??


Glad that's not me trying that pose - I'd most likely fall over  



the Dark Marauder said:


> They're both Kung Fools?


  



Metro West said:


> Anyone remember this song from 1989? I LOVE it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SBs0g7qF-s


 



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies
> Sorry for not being on cause started feeling really bad yesterday so had to make a run to the er last night cause chest and arm hurting bad and good news ekg showed my heart normal but when they did my blood pressure it was 199 over 104  and they told me thats why I was feeling bad and put me on some blood pressure medication and told me to see regular doctor *


 

I actually freaked out the staff at the clinic when I went to get laser surgery on my eyes ... when the nurse went to take my BP before the surgery, it was 150/96 - a week prior to that when I had it taken by my regular doc it was normal ... they figured it was just anxiety


----------



## Foladar

we should be heading to the parks tomorrow to ride mib, our first time as orlando residents, so we'll be strolling along.  anybody have any photo requests? lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Foladar said:


> we should be heading to the parks tomorrow to ride mib, our first time as orlando residents, so we'll be strolling along.  anybody have any photo requests? lol



Have fun!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Iron Man was awesome.


----------



## coastermom

HELLO >>>>


Yes Mary is still alive and well I am just trying to recover from all the work  that I have had and the activities that have gone on here in the past few weeks . Can anyone say EXHAUSTED  ...Also the nerve in my back is KILLING ME for the past 4 days so I haven't been feeling too well.

MY DD loved her Sweet 16 and we loved the HRH . I posted the TR but am having  computer issues with supload I am going to try photobucket and see if I can get something going on there . 

My other DD had a great confirmation and everyone enjoyed themselves . Last week was a lot of work and well it is all coming to an end now.

I wanted to know if anyone has stayed at the RPR and not LOVED it . We are considering a 3 day stop over after we leave WDW . We always loved the HRH but with a 7 day trip to WDW we are looking to make the trip a little less expensive so RPR it will have to be. We have our car so no Club level which is fine but is there anything I should request . I need a non -smoking room that hasn't has any pets in it as my DD is algeric to pet hair . Other then that is there a reason to get a water view room or no ? That is our biggest decision . 

I can't even think of trying to ketchup but I hope all is well with everyone and that you all Forgive me for being away for so long. I missed it here . I hope to be around more but there are still so many school things going on that it is hard to find the time to sit and relax for 5 min the past few weeks . Maybe I need another VACATION    ... Just don't tell DH he will not be happy .


----------



## coastermom

Tamie - yes - we rescheduled the trip......instead of going the 27th - 3rd we are going 3rd - 10th of June. Just pushed it back a week. Again. 

It can't be any hotter than it was during the freak hot spell we experienced in October 2006........It was really really REALLY hot. Just wondering about the crowd level because I think the southern schools are out by then, right? It'll be manageable with the FOTL pass, but I don't like being shoulder to shoulder with peeps in the parks, kwim?
__________________

Don't laugh....really....its not funny!!! Let's try this again. 


Had to reply to this .. When we were there the 1st,2nd and 3rd of may it seemed that JHS trip was to USF/IOA . IT was 88 degrees and the line for Dudley was over 75 min . All the lines were long and it seemed the park was packed we went on Dudley twice and still it seemed the same people were in the same place when we got on the ride . With FOTL you will not have an issue with rides it is just with crowds at the food places . Now that was  .


----------



## loribell

Barb - were you productive?????

Lawrence - take care of that blood pressure. What medication did they put you on? 

Bonnie - My blood pressure goes up when I go in to give blood. Everytime. I know it is anxiety from their cuff and how hard they pump it up. I know it is going to hurt so up it goes. When they take it in the doctors office with an automatic machine it is not high. 

Rose - Glad you got to meet such a nice family member. No one should have to listen to that from their family. 


Hey to everyone else! Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## Metro West

I'm off to bed...have a good night!


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> Very cute pic Andy....altho, I believe the Panda is doing a karate kick....you are very close!   How was the movie?  My Mom wanted to take Bubba, but he wasn't interested    whatever...... Going to be a whole bunch of series apparently???




You're prolly right Brab, I haven't taken karat since jr. high!! I liked it, no hiding the Christian undertones tho, but it's expected in the series. There's seven books, but from what I is that Disney's most likely going to do 2 more, which will round out all the books that have the kids from Lion, Witch and Wardrobe in them. 



the Dark Marauder said:


> They're both Kung Fools?



  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Glad that's not me trying that pose - I'd most likely fall over



I took about 2 yrs of ballet so I'm pretty good with balance.....for the most part


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, everybody!  Busy weekend. Friday night, DH and got a babysitter and spent seven hours watching movies and eating dinner.  It was awesome!

Todd, I really think you might like Speedracer.  Critics always hate cult classics because they don't know anything about the original.  The green screen stuff was very well done.  They managed to bring the cartoon to life, but the effects were never chaotic enough that you lost track of what was happening.  They used a LOT of stuff that happened frequently in the series, and the character interpretations by the actors was very good.  Again, nothing that would impress a critic, but after all - they were trying to act like cartoon characters in the flesh.  We had a lot of fun watching it, and Brent decided to take Jared the next day.

After Speedracer, we ate dinner at a place across the street from the theater and then went back for Prince Caspian.  It was WONDERFUL!  I used to read the entire series every week (yes that's a book a day everyday plus the assigned reading for class) while I was in fifth grade.  This is a long-running love of this series!  They really got the characters perfectly, and were very true to the book for the most part.  Any changes were very minimal, and you can never include EVERYTHING when you make a movie from a book.

Saturday was busy too with errands, shopping, and a grouchy baby.  I tried to get a set of luggage on sale for our upcoming trips, but they didn't have the pieces I really wanted.  Found them online at a different store for even less than the sale price at Belk!  Hooray!

Taught two lessons and led music in church today, then collapsed for a nice long nap at 3:00.

The End

Mac, hope Baby Mommie's pain is under control and her meds are helping her.  And I hope you're okay.  You're in my prayers.

Welcome back Bonnie and Lee!  Can't wait to read all about your trip.

Rosemarie, glad the shower was a success and you got to connect with your mom's cousin.  When is the wedding?  I'm sure you'll be glad to have all of that stress out of the way.

Tlinus, glad you get to go again!  Southern schools are out, but most of them don't rush to vacation spots as soon as the school doors close.  The crowds will be bigger a few weeks later, and even bigger the last few weeks before school starts again.  You should be fine!  Especially with FOTL.

Lawrence, glad you found out why you weren't feeling well and got some medication.  Hope it does the trick and you're back to feeling chipper soon!  It'll probably help your arm heal better, too, to have your BP under control.  Best wishes!

Now I need to find the time to see Iron Man.  DH and Jared saw it last week, so it's my turn.  This is a good year for movies!

Taminator.


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> After Speedracer, we ate dinner at a place across the street from the theater and then went back for Prince Caspian.  It was WONDERFUL!  I used to read the entire series every week (yes that's a book a day everyday plus the assigned reading for class) while I was in fifth grade.  This is a long-running love of this series!  They really got the characters perfectly, and were very true to the book for the most part.  Any changes were very minimal, and you can never include EVERYTHING when you make a movie from a book.



Tammy, there must have been some people who read the series as much as you did when I saw it, cause they laughed at odd moments, kinda like I do when I see a movie based on the book and they get a character just the way I imagined. Happens a lot with the Harry Potter movies. I had to control myself so I wouldn't vocally boo Professor Umbridge cause the actress was so spot on in her portrayal.

I need to finish the rest of the series (stopped half way through A Horse and His Boy). But I've read Lion, Witch, and Wardrobe like 5 times, and had the same reaction when I saw it the first time. OOh, the scene where Jadis first meets Edmund, I almost messed myself Tilda Swinton was so good. Anywho, bed time for me!!


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## keishashadow

short dancing intermission...

it's another dismal weather wise week here...when will we hit 60 degrees...when will it quit raining?

had 3rd squirrel in 2 years romping thru the basement last night, DH & I tag-teamed him; finally captured after a few hours.  They're getting smarter...watched it run right thru fancy-dancy squirrel trap we invested in 

andy - kung fu fighting, barb's son could give u pointers...wonder how that movie will turn out?  Was disappointed in both Golden Compass & Narnia, not sure we'll bother until it comes out on DVD...so many choices:  Iron Man, Indy 

mary - we were in Orlando week of Columbus day in Oct. '06...it was  hotter-more humid than the trip end of June that year - bleech

rose - financially, i _had _to back to work 3 weeks after giving birth to middle DS (while still nursing) ...u do what u have to do to keep the family unit intact.  Felt blessed to be able to stay home with youngest DS .   Know many of my friends are their happiest while working  & they have it down to a science coordinating child-rearing with their spouses; all a matter of personal choice IMO.


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies*
> *Sorry for not being on cause started feeling really bad yesterday so had to make a run to the er last night cause chest and arm hurting bad and good news ekg showed my heart normal but when they did my blood pressure it was 199 over 104  and they told me thats why I was feeling bad and put me on some blood pressure medication and told me to see regular doctor in which I have none but they said my arm was fine and the lump will go away in a week or so and it was probably a ligament strain nothing serious but thats whats being going on and I feel much better now  *


 
make sure u keep taking them 

todd - of course i remember that song


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning everyone!

Took the day off because my brother is graduating from college.  Catch you all later!


----------



## Foladar

heading to the parks, pray for sun sun sun!


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> make sure u keep taking them
> 
> todd - of course i remember that song



*Thanks and I will keep taking them and as soon as I got up this morning DW made sure to reminded me to take it and Lori the blood pressure med they have me on is Metoprolol and thanks Tammy and so far the meds are making me feel better and arm is going back to normal and funny thing is MIL told me last night that I better get to feeling better soon or we wouldn't be able to go to Orlando in July  and told her nope already paid for so we are going  
Anyway good morning homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Thanks and I will keep taking them and as soon as I got up this morning DW made sure to rmind me to take it and Lori the blood pressure med they have me on is Metoprolol and thanks Tammy and so far the meds are making me feel better and arm is going back to normal and funny thing is MIL told me last night that I better get to feeling better soon or we wouldn't be able to go to Orlando in July  and told her nope already paid for so we are going  *
> *Anyway good morning homies  *


 i like the way u think!

fyi, watch urself out in the sun until u know whether it makes u more sensitive to burning


----------



## outlander

Morning all!
Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## coastermom

Booked again for IOA/USF ... extending our WDW vacation for 3 more nights to do some universal time ...

Staying at RPR for the first time a little nervous but excited at the same time . Can't wait till July and Aug now


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> Booked again for IOA/USF ... extending our WDW vacation for 3 more nights to do some universal time ...
> 
> Staying at RPR for the first time a little nervous but excited at the same time . Can't wait till July and Aug now



*We are staying at RPR for the first time in july also and can't wait   *


----------



## coastermom

You will have to let us know how it is  Lawrence I am a little nervous since we have ONLY stayed at the Hard Rock for the past 3 trips we have taken down there but I am looking forward to it because my son can now do Dudley which he couldn't last time and he is a little older so it will be more enjoyable . I am hopeful he will grow a little to do the mummy but he is only at 47 inches now . He usually has a growth spurt before his Birthday but that is not till Sept . so we shall see . 

Gotta run and clean up now see everyone later .


----------



## RVGal

pixeegrl said:


> RVGal, ok my oldest DS and I have been trying to figure it out and can't so I am asking. What in the world is that little creature in your signature? The quote on it makes me think of an embroidery design I have of a unicorn pooping out lucky charms...sorry had to ask!



That is Katie from the Horton Hears a Who movie.  In the movie, all the kids adore Horton, so when he discovers that there is a tiny world on his clover flower, they all pretend to have one too.  Katie declares her clover, "On my world, everyone is a pony.  They all eat rainbows and poop butterflies."  That's where the box in my sig comes from.


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> mary - we were in Orlando week of Columbus day in Oct. '06...it was  hotter-more humid than the trip end of June that year - bleech



yup - that is when I was talking about as well, janet  It continued the week after you were there (we were there from the 15th -21st) I remember the news people commenting on tv how strange it was for it to be that hot and humid in October


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> You will have to let us know how it is  Lawrence I am a little nervous since we have ONLY stayed at the Hard Rock for the past 3 trips we have taken down there but I am looking forward to it because my son can now do Dudley which he couldn't last time and he is a little older so it will be more enjoyable . I am hopeful he will grow a little to do the mummy but he is only at 47 inches now . He usually has a growth spurt before his Birthday but that is not till Sept . so we shall see .
> 
> 
> Gotta run and clean up now see everyone later .


*I will cause we can't wait and will be at the Doubletree for 2 days and then RPR for 3 days and would have love to have spent all of our days at RPR but wasn't in our budget but 3 is better than none and hope DS can ride the mummy cause me and oldest DS love it*


----------



## roseprincess

roseprincess said:


> Back from Boy Scout picnic. Was a little chilly, but kids had a good time.
> 
> 
> Question for UO/ IOA planning: Meal Deal planning at UO. I need help planning, you homies
> Is the Meal Deal only for 1 day or as many days as we want? For example, we might want to purchase Meal Deals for 2 or 3 days, is that possible?
> Also, which character meal is the best at UO/ IOA? Maybe a Spiderman character meal? Want to do a character meal with a character besides the usual WDW characters.
> Any help appreciated, as I am doing this so last minute. Thanks, homies!
> 
> Also, I need to look into 2- day park passes for UO and IOA,cheap passes. I think we are going to spend Day 1 at UO and Day 2 at IOA. I need help on this. Thanks!


Any help appreciated on the Meal Deal. Anyone here do the Meal Deal?
Mac and Barb, you both asked me to ask for help on my UO planning,so I'm asking for help!


----------



## coastermom

We did it a few summers ago and while we were there this past trip we didn't do it only because the parks closed too early for us to really get use out of it . I must say that I think it was like $20 a person for one park and I know it was more for two parks . We ate EVERYHTING That day though even when we were not really too hungry . 

I am pretty sure you need to purchase them day by day and not in advance. I am thinking that at least one day when I am there we are going to do it . I also have to make sure we get into MYTHOS one day . It is not on the plan but boy was the food great .


----------



## bubba's mom

Good mornin' everyone....er, wait...it's afternoon, ain't it?  

Okay, so it WAS busy at work this morning...think I have a lull in the action here...so, lemme try to ketchup:

Rose.. Meal Deal is ALL counter service.  IF you can eat a LOT, and don't mind the same stuff over and over, then, it's worth it.  I actually prefer to sit down for table service for dinner while on vacation, (and I don't eat a lot during the day), so, we usually don't get it.  I am not near my notes/book, but it's places like Mel's, International Food Ct., Burger Digs (i think), Circus McGurkus, etc.... I will look later for you.  But, in a nutshell, that's it.  CS (=fast food) and HOW MUCH can your family eat??  You can buy it for just 1 day to see how you like it and if it's worth it for your family.  I don't think you have to purchase it in advance, you CAN buy it in the parks.  Cripes...it's advertised _everywhere_.... (along w/ EP)

Lawrence....having high blood pressure AND arm pain...hhmmm  ...think I'd be talking to doc to make sure I'm not a heart attack waiting to happen!  Then again...why can I picture you being taken to UO via stretcher?    (darned!  it's paid, I'm GOING!   )   

Mary....we've stayed at RPR twice and HRH once.  RPR is just a little further of a walk (yes, HRH does spoil you in that respects)...but, it's a very nice hotel and you will not be disappointed.  Same wonderful level of service.  There are 3 Towers to stay in.  Tower 2 is where they put all the pets.  CALL and note on your res of the allergy and request Tower 1    (I have pix of it in my TR link in sig) 

Todd...yep   I remember that song...

Janet...you cookin' up some squirrel soup fer dinner?  Congrats on yer party....  

KFed...congrats for your brother!  

Rob...lemme know if you'd like to borrow Bubba...he's a first degree blackbelt in TaeKwonDo and testing for his second degree in Sept.  

Who did I miss??  Did I miss you? Well, it wasn't on purpose and I'm sorry!  

I WAS somewhat productive yesterday....now I am just chugging thru this week till next weekend.  Hoping to have off Monday, and I took off next Tuesday.  SO, hopefully for Memorial Weekend, i will be off Sun, Mon & Tues.  ....and boy...do I have a list of things to get done  


 


Okay...back to work....


----------



## orlandonyc

Hey homies!

i brought some lunch.


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Good mornin' everyone....er, wait...it's afternoon, ain't it?
> 
> Okay, so it WAS busy at work this morning...think I have a lull in the action here...so, lemme try to ketchup:
> 
> Rose.. Meal Deal is ALL counter service.  IF you can eat a LOT, and don't mind the same stuff over and over, then, it's worth it.  I actually prefer to sit down for table service for dinner while on vacation, (and I don't eat a lot during the day), so, we usually don't get it.  I am not near my notes/book, but it's places like Mel's, International Food Ct., Burger Digs (i think), Circus McGurkus, etc.... I will look later for you.  But, in a nutshell, that's it.  CS (=fast food) and HOW MUCH can your family eat??  You can buy it for just 1 day to see how you like it and if it's worth it for your family.  I don't think you have to purchase it in advance, you CAN buy it in the parks.  Cripes...it's advertised _everywhere_.... (along w/ EP)
> 
> Lawrence....having high blood pressure AND arm pain...hhmmm  ...think I'd be talking to doc to make sure I'm not a heart attack waiting to happen!  Then again...why can I picture you being taken to UO via stretcher?    (darned!  it's paid, I'm GOING!   )
> 
> Mary....we've stayed at RPR twice and HRH once.  RPR is just a little further of a walk (yes, HRH does spoil you in that respects)...but, it's a very nice hotel and you will not be disappointed.  Same wonderful level of service.  There are 3 Towers to stay in.  Tower 2 is where they put all the pets.  CALL and note on your res of the allergy and request Tower 1    (I have pix of it in my TR link in sig)
> 
> Todd...yep   I remember that song...
> 
> Janet...you cookin' up some squirrel soup fer dinner?  Congrats on yer party....
> 
> KFed...congrats for your brother!
> 
> Rob...lemme know if you'd like to borrow Bubba...he's a first degree blackbelt in TaeKwonDo and testing for his second degree in Sept.
> 
> Who did I miss??  Did I miss you? Well, it wasn't on purpose and I'm sorry!
> 
> I WAS somewhat productive yesterday....now I am just chugging thru this week till next weekend.  Hoping to have off Monday, and I took off next Tuesday.  SO, hopefully for Memorial Weekend, i will be off Sun, Mon & Tues.  ....and boy...do I have a list of things to get done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...back to work....



*Yeah Barb thats why I went to the er was didn't want it to be heart attack or stroke and when I got there they did a ekg and said my heart was normal and they said the reason my arm was doing that was more than likely I pulled or strained a ligament and feeling bad due to blood pressure .
since I have been taking the medication they gave me I feel much better but may take a few days to get me back to my normal self what ever that is   *


----------



## marciemi

Hi everyone!  Busy weekend, busy week.  All the end of the year stuff crammed into one week.  When do everyone else's kids get out of school?  Ours are done June 9th (yes, that's a half day on a Monday  but for high schoolers it's finals so your can't miss it)!

But it seems like we have band concerts, choir concerts, awards nights, etc. EVERY night right now.  Add in the normal piano lessons, choir practices, soccer games and practices and it's just hectic!

Spent much of the weekend cleaning and sorting in the basement and the garage.  Goal is to have a garage sale some day, but for right now it's just chaos.  Eric auditioned for the Green Bay Youth Symphony Orchestra on Saturday (for both piano and percussion) and evidently played very well.  We should hear back on if he got in sometime in the next week or two.  

Stephen found out he made it into the higher choir at school.  Took them long enough - they auditioned back in March before our Easter trip out east and just finally announced it Friday so he's excited.  

Matt did his first day "shadow" caddying at the golf course.  Should be able to start for real next weekend.  Poor golfer had one caddie and 3 "shadow" caddies!  Matt got to carry his drink!  

Well, it's Monday, which is my busiest day at work, so I'm actually going to!  Everyone have a great week!


----------



## coastermom

Barb thanks for the RPR tips and I am really excited now  . I am going to have to get to Starbucks in the parks though but other then that RPR looks good. I am kind of ready for a change but kind of nervous at the same time. We never used the slide at HRH so that isn't a big deal and well we are going to WDW for 7 days before so a nice relaxing RPR vacation with FOTL is looking better and better.  

Gotta run kids are on their way home soom and well then the fun really begins .


----------



## ky07

marciemi said:


> Hi everyone!  Busy weekend, busy week.  All the end of the year stuff crammed into one week.  When do everyone else's kids get out of school?  Ours are done June 9th (yes, that's a half day on a Monday  but for high schoolers it's finals so your can't miss it)!
> 
> But it seems like we have band concerts, choir concerts, awards nights, etc. EVERY night right now.  Add in the normal piano lessons, choir practices, soccer games and practices and it's just hectic!
> 
> Spent much of the weekend cleaning and sorting in the basement and the garage.  Goal is to have a garage sale some day, but for right now it's just chaos.  Eric auditioned for the Green Bay Youth Symphony Orchestra on Saturday (for both piano and percussion) and evidently played very well.  We should hear back on if he got in sometime in the next week or two.
> 
> Stephen found out he made it into the higher choir at school.  Took them long enough - they auditioned back in March before our Easter trip out east and just finally announced it Friday so he's excited.
> 
> Matt did his first day "shadow" caddying at the golf course.  Should be able to start for real next weekend.  Poor golfer had one caddie and 3 "shadow" caddies!  Matt got to carry his drink!
> 
> Well, it's Monday, which is my busiest day at work, so I'm actually going to!  Everyone have a great week!



*My wife works in a school in the next county over and the kids there gets out on 28th of this month and our DS's get out on June the 5th due to snow days *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ...

Hope everyone is having a good Monday ... we are enjoying our warm sunny weather


----------



## keishashadow

barb - yeah for u, 3 days off baby!!!

marcie - i got to get up & drive my caddy to the CC on Sunday @ 7am...he called me to pick him up @ 10:30 am...everybody had cancelled since the weather was sooooo cold & rainy (no - duh, so why was he scheduled in the 1st place ).  Hoping he gets called next weekend...we're in the hole as to gas consumption lol

IMO FLA weather is unpredictable shoulder seasons, it's ranged from cold enough to wear a mid-weight winter coat to t-shirt & shorts beginning of Dec...guess it keeps it interesting...right Todd? 

bonny - how r us adjusting to RL after vacation?  least u have Oct. to look forward


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afernoon everyone.It was a warm 1 today.Kinda laught when I pulled into my yard.After all these years I finnally know were my septic is located!Its the only parst of my yard thats green anymore


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey ky07(Lawrence)glad to hear it wasnn't seriose.Hi BP runs in my fam.I try to keep my in-check w/diet and exercise(I donnt like diets).The doc told me I'll be on meds soon if I donnt slow down!! Hard for me todo.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Tammy, there must have been some people who read the series as much as you did when I saw it, cause they laughed at odd moments, kinda like I do when I see a movie based on the book and they get a character just the way I imagined. Happens a lot with the Harry Potter movies. I had to control myself so I wouldn't vocally boo Professor Umbridge cause the actress was so spot on in her portrayal.
> 
> I need to finish the rest of the series (stopped half way through A Horse and His Boy). But I've read Lion, Witch, and Wardrobe like 5 times, and had the same reaction when I saw it the first time. OOh, the scene where Jadis first meets Edmund, I almost messed myself Tilda Swinton was so good. Anywho, bed time for me!!



Tilda Swinton was amazing!  Absolutely perfect in and for the part.  And you're right about people laughing in odd places about characters.  Brent and I were the only ones laughing in a few places, usually when Trumpkin the dwarf or Reepicheep the mouse said/did something perfectly, just as we had always imagined them.  

I hope they don't stop at four movies.  I almost think they'll have to make three more just so it fits together and has a finished feel to it.  Brent read somewhere that The Voyage of the Dawn Treader is the next one being made, so they kind of have to do the two books after it - The Silver Chair and The Last Battle.  They can get away with skipping The Horse and His Boy and The Magic Ring, but if they introduce the Pevensie's cousin Eustace in the Voyage of the Dawn Treader, I think they'd have to finish his involvement in the series storyline.




Foladar said:


> heading to the parks, pray for sun sun sun!




Have fun, hopefully in the sun sun SUN!




ky07 said:


> *We are staying at RPR for the first time in july also and can't wait   *




Boy, that's coming up fast!  I was actually thinking of adding another ticker to count down how long I have to wait to make our reservations at HRH.  Since I can only do it six months ahead of time....  That's so weird after having to book a Disney resort vacation as far in advance as they allow you to, or miss the rooms you want entirely.




RVGal said:


> That is Katie from the Horton Hears a Who movie.  In the movie, all the kids adore Horton, so when he discovers that there is a tiny world on his clover flower, they all pretend to have one too.  Katie declares her clover, "On my world, everyone is a pony.  They all eat rainbows and poop butterflies."  That's where the box in my sig comes from.




I have GOT to see that movie.  We missed it in the theaters, so I can't wait until it's on DVD.  That line sounds like something you'd hear on Robot Chicken.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon everyone ...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday ... we are enjoying our warm sunny weather




Glad you're finally getting warm weather.  We had a few VERY cool days over the weekend, and now it's broiling.  It'll probably never cool down again until November.   Good thing there's a pool at the YMCA!

Tamie


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> IMO FLA weather is unpredictable shoulder seasons, it's ranged from cold enough to wear a mid-weight winter coat to t-shirt & shorts beginning of Dec...guess it keeps it interesting...right Todd?


Right Janet...you never know what you're going to get in the winter season.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

Got back from graduation a little while ago (boring!)
I'll try and post some pics later!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

I have been a little tired today. Feels like I'm coming down with a cold(I hope not). 

Barb- thanks for the info on the Meal Deal. Very appreciated  

Coastermom- thanks for your input, too  

St. L- please take care of yourself, with the blood pressure issue  

Marcie- sounds like you have a very busy schedule  

K-Fish- Glad all went well with your brother's graduation   even tho it was boring.  

Mac- how are things going for you? Is your wallet found yet?

Hi to all  


Oh, we made ADLs at WDW for the Plaza restaurant so far and 50's Primetime Cafe. I have never been to the Plaza before, but I have been to Primetime Cafe twice so far  
We are looking into the DDP, even if we are a little late on it.

Update: DH's left eye is doing very well! He can see very well out of that eye now and you can't even tell surgery was done on it  
He wears a contact in his right eye, which he usually wears glasses(before surgery). He has to use 3 different eye drops, 4 times a day. He has his 1 week follow-up appt this Friday.    


Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I am exhausted. High humidity + no AC = ack.


----------



## RAPstar

yay!!! my new Chuck Palahinuk book, "Snuff", came in the mail today!!  



bubba's mom said:


> Rob...lemme know if you'd like to borrow Bubba...he's a first degree blackbelt in TaeKwonDo and testing for his second degree in Sept.




My lil bro is doing his 2nd degree this summer. And I think the 2 yrs of ballet did me in, so nothing too extreneous.....unless I'm called to do it in a show (Sweeney Todd April '09 here I come!!)



Tinker-tude said:


> Tilda Swinton was amazing!  Absolutely perfect in and for the part.  And you're right about people laughing in odd places about characters.  Brent and I were the only ones laughing in a few places, usually when Trumpkin the dwarf or Reepicheep the mouse said/did something perfectly, just as we had always imagined them.
> 
> I hope they don't stop at four movies.  I almost think they'll have to make three more just so it fits together and has a finished feel to it.  Brent read somewhere that The Voyage of the Dawn Treader is the next one being made, so they kind of have to do the two books after it - The Silver Chair and The Last Battle.  They can get away with skipping The Horse and His Boy and The Magic Ring, but if they introduce the Pevensie's cousin Eustace in the Voyage of the Dawn Treader, I think they'd have to finish his involvement in the series storyline.



Trumpkin is the good dwarf, right? I just want them to do The Magician's Nephew, if only so they can bring back Tilda Swinton!! lol Now, I really do wanna finish the rest of the series. Maybe when I finish the book I just got.


----------



## loribell

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, everybody!  Busy weekend. Friday night, DH and got a babysitter and spent seven hours watching movies and eating dinner.  It was awesome!
> 
> 
> Taminator.



Sounds like a wonderful evening out! Glad you had a great time. I have to get Ally out to see prince Caspian. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Took the day off because my brother is graduating from college.  Catch you all later!



Way to go! 





orlandonyc said:


> Hey homies!
> 
> i brought some lunch.



You always bring the best stuff! 



donaldduck352 said:


> Good afernoon everyone.It was a warm 1 today.Kinda laught when I pulled into my yard.After all these years I finnally know were my septic is located!Its the only parst of my yard thats green anymore



Glad you found your way over here. 

I hope you get some rain soon.


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading off to bed...have a good night!


----------



## loribell

Night Todd!


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I am exhausted. High humidity + no AC = ack.



suffering here also darkie
44 degrees and the furnace has ran all day......


----------



## loribell

95 degrees & no ac = ack too

Yep the ac is not working again!


----------



## marciemi

loribell said:


> 95 degrees & no ac = ack too
> 
> Yep the ac is not working again!



AC - what's AC?    

(Note - I just read my husband this and he said that it's that big metal box outside our house that doesn't do anything!   )

Yeah, I'm with Mac in the cold and crummy weather camp!  We were all laughing at Matt's soccer game that the water parks, pools, beaches, etc. will all open in 5 days.  Why????  

His game was freezing.  I was wearing pants, a turtleneck, a sweater, a hooded sweatshirt with the hood up, a windbreaker and a polartec lined coat.  And mittens.  And was wrapped in a polartec blanket.  I did start with 2 blankets but donated one to his GF who was of course dressed like your typical teen in a t-shirt and flip-flops.   

However, I don't know if I've told you guys how well his team is doing this season.  Before today's game, they hadn't been scored on in 10 games.  They've won two tournaments.  Today they did get scored on twice, but they played a really good team and managed to score twice as well and end up with a tie.  Fun to watch!


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say good night homies and to everyone I am feeling much better but still under the weather I guess its a cold from the weather being in the 70's one day and 50's and 60';s the next and running around without a jacket wasn't a great idea but anywho have a great night homies  *


----------



## Tinker-tude

roseprincess said:


> Any help appreciated on the Meal Deal. Anyone here do the Meal Deal?
> Mac and Barb, you both asked me to ask for help on my UO planning,so I'm asking for help!



I haven't used it, but you can buy it ahead of time online at this link: http://www.universalorlando.com/tic_meal_deal.html#mealdeal



orlandonyc said:


> Hey homies!
> 
> i brought some lunch.



That looked delicious.  I wish I'd gotten here in time for lunch.  Anyone have a little left to share?




roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Hi to all
> Update: DH's left eye is doing very well! He can see very well out of that eye now and you can't even tell surgery was done on it
> He wears a contact in his right eye, which he usually wears glasses(before surgery). He has to use 3 different eye drops, 4 times a day. He has his 1 week follow-up appt this Friday.
> 
> 
> Have a good evening everyone.




So happy for DH's recovery!  They've improved eye surgery so much in the last ten years.  It's a great time of history to have eye problems!




RAPstar said:


> My lil bro is doing his 2nd degree this summer. And I think the 2 yrs of ballet did me in, so nothing too extreneous.....unless I'm called to do it in a show (Sweeney Todd April '09 here I come!!)
> 
> 
> Trumpkin is the good dwarf, right? I just want them to do The Magician's Nephew, if only so they can bring back Tilda Swinton!! lol Now, I really do wanna finish the rest of the series. Maybe when I finish the book I just got.



Are they doing Sweney Todd in Dallas next year?  I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, Trumpkin was the good dwarf and Nikabrick was the bad one.  I can't believe I called The Magician's Nephew the Magic Ring....  I've got DH's Sci-Fi Ringworld saga in my brain right now, and there were rings in The Magician's Nephew.  But it's still so embarrassing to make a faux pas like that.  I would LOVE to see that one made into a movie, too.  I want all of them!!!!!!!!!!!  But if Disney isn't doing the whole series, I wonder if they'd sell the rights to another production company?  The original series as it was written had The Horse and His Boy as the fifth book, just a flash-back story in the Golden Age of Narnia that fans would love because they already loved Narnia and the history they knew so far.  The Magician's Nephew was originally the sixth book that explained the creation of Narnia, but the creation doesn't really matter as much before you love Narnia to pieces already and know the significance of some of the details later in it's history.  If they're cutting any out, those are the only two they can cut to make it feel like a full sequence.  I don't see how they can only do four of the seven effectively.  Unless they combine the Silver Chair and The Last Battle as one really long movie.

WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!  WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!! STOP SNORING!!!!!!!!!!  THIS IS REALLY IMPORTANT STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!



marciemi said:


> However, I don't know if I've told you guys how well his team is doing this season.  Before today's game, they hadn't been scored on in 10 games.  They've won two tournaments.  Today they did get scored on twice, but they played a really good team and managed to score twice as well and end up with a tie.  Fun to watch!




Yeah team!  You must be really proud of your boys.   Congrats on all the musical pursuits, too!  My best memories before marriage are all associated with singing and performing in band, choirs and theater.  If they don't appreciate your time and efforts now, they will later.  You're a great supportive mom!

Tu Tu Taminator


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Are they doing Sweney Todd in Dallas next year?  I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, Trumpkin was the good dwarf and Nikabrick was the bad one.  I can't believe I called The Magician's Nephew the Magic Ring....  I've got DH's Sci-Fi Ringworld saga in my brain right now, and there were rings in The Magician's Nephew.  But it's still so embarrassing to make a faux pas like that.  I would LOVE to see that one made into a movie, too.  I want all of them!!!!!!!!!!!  But if Disney isn't doing the whole series, I wonder if they'd sell the rights to another production company?  The original series as it was written had The Horse and His Boy as the fifth book, just a flash-back story in the Golden Age of Narnia that fans would love because they already loved Narnia and the history they knew so far.  The Magician's Nephew was originally the sixth book that explained the creation of Narnia, but the creation doesn't really matter as much before you love Narnia to pieces already and know the significance of some of the details later in it's history.  If they're cutting any out, those are the only two they can cut to make it feel like a full sequence.  I don't see how they can only do four of the seven effectively.  Unless they combine the Silver Chair and The Last Battle as one really long movie.
> 
> WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!  WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!! STOP SNORING!!!!!!!!!!  THIS IS REALLY IMPORTANT STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!



Technically they're doing it in Garland, but close enough. Well.....not to you, but it does give you a reason to come down and visit!!  Glad to know I'm not the only one who gets obsessed with their favorite book series. I'm still excited that they're doing the last Harry Potter film justice by splitting it in 2.


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## tlinus

*Morning all!!!!

Where's Fletch? Did he get lost on The Simpsons Ride?

Have a great day all!!!*


----------



## orlandonyc

tlinus said:


> *Morning all!!!!
> 
> Where's Fletch? Did he get lost on The Simpsons Ride?
> 
> Have a great day all!!!*



i want to get lost on the simpson ride.... on any ride really. weather up here sucks.


----------



## outlander

Good Tuesday morning!

I brought some fuel






Enjoy!


----------



## Metro West

Mornin all...a little late this morning.


----------



## Akdar

tlinus said:


> *Morning all!!!!
> *


Almost forgot to tell you there's good news about Alcatraz, it is now open, and should be open now through the summer.  It was on Saturday the 17th of May that I took this pic, talked to the bartender, and you should be good to go for the end of May!!


----------



## loribell

Morning everyone! Hope you all have a fabulous day!


----------



## tlinus

Akdar said:


> Almost forgot to tell you there's good news about Alcatraz, it is now open, and should be open now through the summer.  It was on Saturday the 17th of May that I took this pic, talked to the bartender, and you should be good to go for the end of May!!



         

*Thanks Mike!!!!
During your vacation, my vacation dates changed (again) so we are going 6/3-6/10.*


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Morning everyone! Hope you all have a fabulous day!


sounds good to me 

still hasn't broken 50 degrees here, yuk


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning....er, afternoon i should say...._again_... 


On my way to work after cleaning and errands this morning.....

Janet...quit sendin' this crappy weather to Tracie, Jodie & I  

WE don't like it either  


 


okay...off to work!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> Morning....er, afternoon i should say...._again_...
> Janet...quit sendin' this crappy weather to Tracie, Jodie & I
> 
> WE don't like it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay...off to work!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Don't forget me!  I don't want this stuff either, after having 10 days of no rain, high 80s and low 90s, and low humidity for the most part!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> Don't forget me!  I don't want this stuff either, after having 10 days of no rain, high 80s and low 90s, and low humidity for the most part!!!



Sorry....I was thinkin' you wuz still there.....  




(are ya buying that?)


----------



## coastermom

Is it ever going to STOP RAINING ??? I have had it with this weather . I just with the sun would come out and the warm weather would return . It hasn't been over 75 in the last few weeks and I have had it now. What was the point of spring clothes this year ?? I HAVEN'T WORN THEM YET  .

Rant over 

So hows everyone been ? I am so crazy busy that I haven't had time to do anything here . I still need help with Photobucket. i want to upload my photos to share them in my TR  but my subload is not working for some reason . I don't want to make them public on Photobucket either so what am I to do ?? Any help.

Well we have extend our trip to WDW to now include a stop at USF . We are going to try the RPR . I called last night to make sure it was a no pet , no smoking room and sure enough the woman told me the note was already posted on our reservation . Then she told me that we would enjoy the Simpsons ride . I told her we already rode it and just returned from the HRH a few weeks ago and then she  laughed . It was pretty funny. They were very nice on the phone. 

I hope eveyone is doing well . Got to go get the kiddies from school and I will BBL .


----------



## donaldduck352

Good evening all.Thought I'de drop in and say Hi All ..Hope everyone had a great day.I'll check back in later to see whats up!


----------



## Tinker-tude

For all of you in the cold weather, we had a bunch of that.  I was really wanting it to warm up so it would feel like spring/summer.  Now it's suddenly very HHHHHHHHHHHHOT and so muggy it's suffocating.  I think I'd rather shiver a little and wear a coat than melt into a sweaty oblivion.  The snails in MS will become extinct trying to navigate through all the salty puddles of gummy flesh that used to be humans.




RAPstar said:


> Technically they're doing it in Garland, but close enough. Well.....not to you, but it does give you a reason to come down and visit!!  Glad to know I'm not the only one who gets obsessed with their favorite book series. I'm still excited that they're doing the last Harry Potter film justice by splitting it in 2.




I have GOT to visit Dallas and Houston sometime in my life.  I was looking at the touristy websites for both places last year and told my hubby we need to go.  There are so many cool things to do and see!  And if you're going to be in THE BEST BROADWAY MUSICAL EVUH, I have no excuse to delay it.

I really need to make time to read again.  The kids keep my busy enough that I think I've only read six books cover to cover in the past eight years.   I've never actually read a Harry Potter book.  I know, shocking.  I've liked the movies, but a movie never quite gives you the same experience.  If I'm going to REALLY fully enjoy the new HP area of IoA, I need to lock myself up, ignore the rest of the world, and read away.  That would be heavenly....  Until the guilt set in.

Tamie


----------



## loribell

Tinker-tude said:


> I have GOT to visit Dallas and Houston sometime in my life.  I was looking at the touristy websites for both places last year and told my hubby we need to go.  There are so many cool things to do and see!  And if you're going to be in THE BEST BROADWAY MUSICAL EVUH, I have no excuse to delay it.
> Tamie



Now what is there in Dallas and Houston to see?????????????????

San Antoino, yes, but Dallas & Houston. All I know of is traffic!


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...hope everyone had a great Tuesday.


----------



## donaldduck352

Checking-in.Just another Tuesday,come tommorrow we'll have to give a  bump,to get us through the week!!

 Hey ky07(Lawrence)are ya going todo a pre TR?It's coming up soon. Just wandering!


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> Checking-in.Just another Tuesday,come tommorrow we'll have to give a  bump,to get us through the week!!
> 
> Hey ky07(Lawrence)are ya going todo a pre TR?It's coming up soon. Just wandering!



*Yes I will do a TR but must admit I don't know what a pre TR is  *


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm heading to bed...have a good night!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Well...I'm heading to bed...have a good night!



*Good Night Todd *


----------



## ky07

*Good Night And Sweet Dreams Homies  *


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> I have GOT to visit Dallas and Houston sometime in my life.  I was looking at the touristy websites for both places last year and told my hubby we need to go.  There are so many cool things to do and see!  And if you're going to be in THE BEST BROADWAY MUSICAL EVUH, I have no excuse to delay it.
> 
> I really need to make time to read again.  The kids keep my busy enough that I think I've only read six books cover to cover in the past eight years.   I've never actually read a Harry Potter book.  I know, shocking.  I've liked the movies, but a movie never quite gives you the same experience.  If I'm going to REALLY fully enjoy the new HP area of IoA, I need to lock myself up, ignore the rest of the world, and read away.  That would be heavenly....  Until the guilt set in.
> 
> Tamie



I'll let you know if I get in (auditions are next Feb, runs April something to May 6). Cross you're fingers that I get Toby, cross more to get me Sweeney!!  I just finished my first bok since at least Sept. of last year ("Snuff" by Chuck Palahniuk). It was a quick read, only 197 pages. I'm planning a big trip in 2010 for HP/RRR/first parentless trip to WDW. If all goes well that is.....I got demoted today.   



loribell said:


> Now what is there in Dallas and Houston to see?????????????????
> 
> San Antoino, yes, but Dallas & Houston. All I know of is traffic!



Well, besides me , there's the site of the JFK assassination, art museums, a big fashion center. There was an AFI film festival here the past 2 years. George Michael lives here occasionally since his BF does. There's.........the State Fair if you come in the fall. That's all I can think of. Don't know about Houston tho, never did anything there


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Wednesday! Have a great day!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Hey guys!!! Im home (but only until Friday unfortunately!). How is everyone?? Any big news? xxxxxxxx


----------



## GemmaPixie

HUH?? I got my first tag!! "Proud Redhead".....but im not a redhead?? Im blonde??


----------



## outlander

Morning all!

Boy am I up early! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday


----------



## Metro West

GemmaPixie said:


> HUH?? I got my first tag!! "Proud Redhead".....but im not a redhead?? Im blonde??


Gemma...welcome back. We are the redheaded stepchildren of the DIS so the Tag Fairy graced us with the "Proud Redhead" tags.


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies
*


----------



## RVGal

GemmaPixie said:


> HUH?? I got my first tag!! "Proud Redhead".....but im not a redhead?? Im blonde??



 

Gemma is BACK!   

Remember how we used to joke that we were the redheaded step children of the DIS?  That may not be a popular phrase where you are.  When someone says they are the "redheaded step child", they are saying that they are the overlooked one in a group.  The Tag Fairy flitted through our thread one night a couple of months ago and most of the regular people got the "Proud Redhead" tag.

Welcome home.  We've missed you.


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Yes I will do a TR but must admit I don't know what a pre TR is  *


im with u as to intent/purpose too?  however, it makes the author feel good...go for it it's all good


Metro West said:


> Good morning and happy Wednesday! Have a great day!


 
why thank you, and also to you...we might break 60 tomorrow, least it's not raining (yet)...how's the weather in ur neck of the woods? 



GemmaPixie said:


> HUH?? I got my first tag!! "Proud Redhead".....but im not a redhead?? Im blonde??


 
uh...i think u have a 2nd one too...peter somebody or other 
welcome home!

going to try & replicate Panda Express' Orange Chicken today...recipie has no oranges in it


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> why thank you, and also to you...we might break 60 tomorrow, least it's not raining (yet)...how's the weather in ur neck of the woods?


Still warm and dry...we need some rain BADLY! Send some of your rain down here!


----------



## LeslieR

> im with u as to intent/purpose too?  however, it makes the author feel good...go for it


 
I love pre-tripies...they are for those of us who can't contain our excitement  so packing tips and all the extra planning details are fun to read...Wendys are the greatest!


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> Now what is there in Dallas and Houston to see?????????????????
> 
> San Antoino, yes, but Dallas & Houston. All I know of is traffic!




They both have thriving art communities and performing groups.  One of the best men's choruses in the world (in my opinion), the Turtle Creek Chorale, is from just outside Dallas.  Both have great ballet, symphony, opera, theater, and art.  And the shopping is GREAT, according to friends who've lived in both areas.  Isn't there a Six Flags near Houston?  There's also a Sea World near one of them, isn't there?  And there's ANDY.  What more do we need to plan a visit?  




RAPstar said:


> I'll let you know if I get in (auditions are next Feb, runs April something to May 6). Cross you're fingers that I get Toby, cross more to get me Sweeney!!  I just finished my first bok since at least Sept. of last year ("Snuff" by Chuck Palahniuk). It was a quick read, only 197 pages. I'm planning a big trip in 2010 for HP/RRR/first parentless trip to WDW. If all goes well that is.....I got demoted today.




Fingers, toes, legs, arms, and eyes crossed!  Do I have to KEEP them crossed until February?  That will be awkward trying to drive.  I'll cross them again when you tell us the audition dates, if that's okay.  Sorry about the demotion....  It'll work out.  You'll either get a better job or a raise again.  Or you can put a cap out and sing in the park.




> Well, besides me , there's the site of the JFK assassination, art museums, a big fashion center. There was an AFI film festival here the past 2 years. George Michael lives here occasionally since his BF does. There's.........the State Fair if you come in the fall. That's all I can think of. Don't know about Houston tho, never did anything there




Aha!  More stuff!  See, Lori?  Texas is a happenin' place!  Where is the NASA space center?  Isn't it in/near Dallas?  I want to see the Kennedy space center in FL when the boys are a little older.  We really liked the NASA place in Huntsville, AL wen we lived closeby.

Well, gotta jump in the shower.  Woke up too late this morning to do it earlier, and Jared's school day ends at 10:00 today.  It's the last day of school and it's only two hours long.  Why have it at all?  At least we'll all be up and energized so we can find some fun books at the library before the crowds get there.  Jonathan won't be screaming for a nap!

Taminator the Stinky


----------



## GemmaPixie

Lol ohhh I get it now....I've never heard that phrase but I'm sure gonna use it!!! I've missed everyone! Has anyone been to Universal recently? Hows the Simpsons ride? Gutted I won't be there this year!!


----------



## keishashadow

LeslieR said:


> I love pre-tripies...they are for those of us who can't contain our excitement so packing tips and all the extra planning details are fun to read...Wendys are the greatest!


 
mystery solved not my cuppa tea, whatever floats ur boat


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Still warm and dry...we need some rain BADLY! Send some of your rain down here!


 
i remember warm & dry...

from last dec trip to MCO 

i'd be happy to package it all up for you...we started planting our garden a few weeks ago and the tomato plants have almost been forced up out of the ground due to water level rising hope we don't lose them


----------



## macraven

i know, i have been MIA but think i will be back now for the week.


i have to go back and do a ketchup on my homies here.


you get to the point of where do i start to respond.

don't want to overlook anyone.



i quit my job and have lots of time now to play on the dis.
but, i started to clean up the dump here and that has occupied my time.


will be back after i get back from curves.

missed you redheaded homies.....
and outlander who we need to campaign for the tag like us.

i think she would be a great redhead!


----------



## RVGal

GemmaPixie said:


> Lol ohhh I get it now....I've never heard that phrase but I'm sure gonna use it!!! I've missed everyone! Has anyone been to Universal recently? Hows the Simpsons ride? Gutted I won't be there this year!!



Yes, there are some trip reports up on that board.  Todd did the AP preview of the Simpsons.  Mike just got back from a trip.  So did a couple of people who have joined the thread since you were last here.

I'm assuming "gutted" is a bad thing?  Damn, I've got to get an Irish/American phrase book one of these days.


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> I'll let you know if I get in (auditions are next Feb, runs April something to May 6). Cross you're fingers that I get Toby, cross more to get me Sweeney!!  I just finished my first bok since at least Sept. of last year ("Snuff" by Chuck Palahniuk). It was a quick read, only 197 pages. I'm planning a big trip in 2010 for HP/RRR/first parentless trip to WDW. If all goes well that is.....I got demoted today.



Well crossing everything for you! Sorry bout the demotion. 



> Well, besides me , there's the site of the JFK assassination, art museums, a big fashion center. There was an AFI film festival here the past 2 years. George Michael lives here occasionally since his BF does. There's.........the State Fair if you come in the fall. That's all I can think of. Don't know about Houston tho, never did anything there



I was just joking! Of course there is you, and the museums. The JFK museum is really amazing. The state fair also includes the OU/UT game every year. I huge fair but not something I would want to do. 



GemmaPixie said:


> Hey guys!!! Im home (but only until Friday unfortunately!). How is everyone?? Any big news? xxxxxxxx



WELCOME HOME GEMMA! We missed you? How long are you going to be home? How was University? Tell us what all you have been up to. 



Tinker-tude said:


> They both have thriving art communities and performing groups.  One of the best men's choruses in the world (in my opinion), the Turtle Creek Chorale, is from just outside Dallas.  Both have great ballet, symphony, opera, theater, and art.  And the shopping is GREAT, according to friends who've lived in both areas.  Isn't there a Six Flags near Houston?  There's also a Sea World near one of them, isn't there?  And there's ANDY.  What more do we need to plan a visit?
> 
> Aha!  More stuff!  See, Lori?  Texas is a happenin' place!  Where is the NASA space center?  Isn't it in/near Dallas?  I want to see the Kennedy space center in FL when the boys are a little older.  We really liked the NASA place
> Taminator the Stinky




Dallas has the Six Flags. Been to many times. NASA is at Houston. There is also Fiesta Texas in San Antonio. If you have never been it is all worth visiting. Just don't go in the summer. Way to hot!


----------



## pixeegrl

RVGal said:


> That is Katie from the Horton Hears a Who movie.  In the movie, all the kids adore Horton, so when he discovers that there is a tiny world on his clover flower, they all pretend to have one too.  Katie declares her clover, "On my world, everyone is a pony.  They all eat rainbows and poop butterflies."  That's where the box in my sig comes from.


Thanks, we wanted to see Horton but decided to wait till video. Sounds cute!


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey y'all   ...I'm NOT dead!    I'm alive 


Just a busy morning at work for a change....who'd thunk it???  




Tinker-tude said:


> For all of you in the cold weather, we had a bunch of that.  I was really wanting it to warm up so it would feel like spring/summer.  Now it's suddenly very HHHHHHHHHHHHOT and so muggy it's suffocating.  I think I'd rather shiver a little and wear a coat than melt into a sweaty oblivion.  The snails in MS will become extinct trying to navigate through all the salty puddles of gummy flesh that used to be humans.



Nope...   I'll take the 90+ degrees and humidity thank you very much!  



ky07 said:


> *Yes I will do a TR but must admit I don't know what a pre TR is  *



Lawrence...a pre trippie is setting the background for vacay.  Who the cast is, why you're going, where you're going, when, etc.... I never saw much need to do one, but if you're excited about your trip, and you want to "tell the beginning of the story" that's what it's for. 



RAPstar said:


> .....I got demoted today.



uh-oh...what happened?  Guess it's better to be 'demoted' than 'fired' tho  



keishashadow said:


> why thank you, and also to you...we might break 60 tomorrow, least it's not raining (yet)...how's the weather in ur neck of the woods?
> 
> going to try & replicate Panda Express' Orange Chicken today...recipie has no oranges in it



sunny here (for now anyway)....  how does that NOT have any orange or orange extract in it?  



Metro West said:


> Still warm and dry...we need some rain BADLY! Send some of your rain down here!



consider it sent my friend!  



GemmaPixie said:


> Hows the Simpsons ride? Gutted I won't be there this year!!



Like mentioned...there is an "official Simpsons ride review" thread on the boards...with pix too.  Glad to see you home!... how has school been going??  Are you staying OUT of trouble young lady??  



macraven said:


> i know, i have been MIA but think i will be back now for the week.
> 
> i have to go back and do a ketchup on my homies here.
> 
> you get to the point of where do i start to respond.
> 
> don't want to overlook anyone.
> 
> i quit my job and have lots of time now to play on the dis.
> but, i started to clean up the dump here and that has occupied my time.
> 
> will be back after i get back from curves.
> 
> missed you redheaded homies.....
> and outlander who we need to campaign for the tag like us.
> 
> i think she would be a great redhead!



Glad to see you back.... I've been thinking 'boutcha    Is mr mac now employing you to keep house?  

I don't think anyone can be upset if you 'overlook' them....you are the founder of this thread....just pick it up and shout everyone out  



RVGal said:


> I'm assuming "gutted" is a bad thing?  Damn, I've got to get an Irish/American phrase book one of these days.



I was wonderin' what it meant too 

Shoutin' HEY to all the homies out there....sorry not addressed personally by name, but there's too darn many of us!!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hey y'all   ...I'm NOT dead!    I'm alive
> 
> 
> Just a busy morning at work for a change....who'd thunk it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...   I'll take the 90+ degrees and humidity thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence...a pre trippie is setting the background for vacay.  Who the cast is, why you're going, where you're going, when, etc.... I never saw much need to do one, but if you're excited about your trip, and you want to "tell the beginning of the story" that's what it's for.
> 
> 
> 
> uh-oh...what happened?  Guess it's better to be 'demoted' than 'fired' tho
> 
> 
> 
> sunny here (for now anyway)....  how does that NOT have any orange or orange extract in it?
> 
> 
> 
> consider it sent my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Like mentioned...there is an "official Simpsons ride review" thread on the boards...with pix too.  Glad to see you home!... how has school been going??  Are you staying OUT of trouble young lady??
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back.... I've been thinking 'boutcha    Is mr mac now employing you to keep house?
> 
> I don't think anyone can be upset if you 'overlook' them....you are the founder of this thread....just pick it up and shout everyone out
> 
> 
> 
> I was wonderin' what it meant too



*Thanks Barb and I think I will just do a TR cause things get a little hetic before we go .
Have to admitt my DS's get so excited that they get thier stuff and suit cases ready days before and already reminding me that Universal time is real close   *


----------



## orlandonyc

Here ya go!


----------



## coastermom

OrlandoNYC you are killing me with the photos of the FOOD . I need to diet I come here and want to eat the computer   . 

By the way where in NYC are you ? We are in Staten Island ... Better know as the place the dump was or the place the ferry takes you ... 

Ok guys off to a School Dinner tonight . My Dh 's school is celebrating their anniversary . I am not even ready for this and still not sure what to wear . I will post in the morning . No work this week but I did get some shopping for the summer done  Good sales this week .


----------



## keishashadow

that's a mighty big salad ; never did develop a taste for fresh mozzarella

barb - beats me why there's no orange in it maybe the rice wine vingegar (which i've never used before) gives it some flavoring...i'll let u know how it turns out.  Typically, chinese food is a bit much in the prep dept for me; didn't cook yesterday so i had to make some effort to keep my street cred.  Have fun making peeps look beautiful

tricia/barb - in our neck of the woods to "gut" a building means to take it down to the studs & start over...what i should've done with my dump
mac - so you're a bum now too? we could start a thread


----------



## bubba's mom

TRICIA!!!!​


----------



## ky07

*





Tricia*


----------



## loribell

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRICIA!


----------



## bubba's mom

Uh...you don't mind sharin'....do ya Tricia??


----------



## macraven

tricia.....


----------



## Foladar

Metro West said:


> Still warm and dry...we need some rain BADLY! Send some of your rain down here!



During non-hours of Universal please!  Did it rain over towards Universal yesterday? it poured down here, and when we were at the parks ..

id do a trip report but i only took 10 photos, so it'll give me another excuse to go back next week (or this weekend if it doesnt look like its gonna rain)


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve all.Looking @ the weather.We got 40% chance of rain tommorrow and Friday,and 50% Saturday After Saturday looks DRY AGAIN. But at least its a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Tinker-tude

_Happy, happy Birthday, Tricia dear!
Happy days will come to you all year.
If I had one wish then it would be,
A happy, happy birthday to you from me!_  

Enjoy the cakes, and may your closet remain free of moths.  
Now go spoil yourself rotten!

Tamie


----------



## GemmaPixie

RVGal said:


> Yes, there are some trip reports up on that board.  Todd did the AP preview of the Simpsons.  Mike just got back from a trip.  So did a couple of people who have joined the thread since you were last here.
> 
> I'm assuming "gutted" is a bad thing?  Damn, I've got to get an Irish/American phrase book one of these days.



Ohhh trip reports!! I'll have to have a ketchup and read those!! Haha, sorry, Im not sure which slang you know and don't know. Yes gutted means devestated/sad/upset etc etc. We should just make our own book!! What have we got so far? Gutted, snog.....anymore??



loribell said:


> WELCOME HOME GEMMA! We missed you? How long are you going to be home? How was University? Tell us what all you have been up to.



Thank you Lori!! I missed you guys too! I'm only home until friday! Finished uni for the year (some exams went ok but mostly they were terrible....walked out of one!! whoops) and now working hard in my sales job at a big department store (how american am I sounding!!). We are a brand new shop and it's massive! We don't open until next thursday (8 days!!) and we will be chockerblocked so get no time off to come home and visit the family and friends which sucks but means lots of yummy money! Havn't been up to much...still living the typical student life (and staying safe of course!!) How have you been?



bubba's mom said:


> Like mentioned...there is an "official Simpsons ride review" thread on the boards...with pix too.  Glad to see you home!... how has school been going??  Are you staying OUT of trouble young lady??



I will have the read the review...has it been generally well received or dumped on? Schools been ok, exams were bad but at least they are over (until resits in august!). I have been staying out of trouble!! lol, well as much as possible for me! I seem to be a troublesome young lady!!



TRICIA.......HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! 21 yes??


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> that's a mighty big salad ; never did develop a taste for fresh mozzarella
> To me the taste wears off in the 1st couple of bites.
> 
> 
> tricia/barb - in our neck of the woods to "gut" a building means to take it down to the studs & start over...what i should've done with my dump
> mac - so you're a bum now too? we could start a thread


 Thats the southern slang!!



loribell said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRICIA!



 Thats the kinda cake I would like too see On my B-DAY 
But I usually settle for ICE-CREAM CAKE But I donn't complain(Too many candles)!!



Tinker-tude said:


> _Happy, happy Birthday, Tricia dear!
> Happy days will come to you all year.
> If I had one wish then it would be,
> A happy, happy birthday to you from me!_
> 
> Enjoy the cakes, and may your closet remain free of moths.
> Now go spoil yourself rotten!
> 
> Baeutiful poem HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!


----------



## macraven

BIG ANNOUNCEMENT................


david cook will win the american idol



so instead of posting here and doing some ketchup, i'll be watching the 2 hour finale and see all the guest stars on tonight.


the one i don't like, jason, will do a solo.
not looking forward to that.


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Thanks Barb and I think I will just do a TR cause things get a little hetic before we go .*
> *Have to admitt my DS's get so excited that they get thier stuff and suit cases ready days before and already reminding me that Universal time is real close   *


 


macraven said:


> BIG ANNOUNCEMENT................
> 
> 
> david cook will win the american idol
> 
> 
> 
> so instead of posting here and doing some ketchup, i'll be watching the 2 hour finale and see all the guest stars on tonight.
> 
> 
> the one i don't like, jason, will do a solo.
> not looking forward to that.


 
awww...mac, he's such a cutie pie im fond of his, not the best voice in the pack by far

hope the police are ready to protect the other david jik he loses...his dad looks capable of mayhem...meal ticket & all


----------



## loribell

Gemma you are a doll. I wish you were going to be around longer but I guess a few days is better than nothing. I think we actually handle it better when we don't here about your nights out while they are happening! 

Sorry some of your tests were so tough. Do you get to retake them? 

Good luck with the new job. It sounds like you will be very busy. Enjoy your time home while you can.


----------



## keishashadow

Very happy birthday my friend


----------



## orlandonyc

coastermom said:


> OrlandoNYC you are killing me with the photos of the FOOD . I need to diet I come here and want to eat the computer   .
> 
> By the way where in NYC are you ? We are in Staten Island ... Better know as the place the dump was or the place the ferry takes you ...
> 
> Ok guys off to a School Dinner tonight . My Dh 's school is celebrating their anniversary . I am not even ready for this and still not sure what to wear . I will post in the morning . No work this week but I did get some shopping for the summer done  Good sales this week .



the north bronx


----------



## donaldduck352

It's pretty cool over here(this thread).Got A job to look @ tommorrow in Jacksonville.A 3hr. drive, and my meeting ats 7AM.So goodnight all,got too get some sleep.3:30AM comes early.

So with that,Will Dis tommorrow.Wish me luck!!


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> It's pretty cool over here(this thread).Got A job to look @ tommorrow in Jacksonville.A 3hr. drive, and my meeting ats 7AM.So goodnight all,got too get some sleep.3:30AM comes early.
> 
> So with that,Will Dis tommorrow.Wish me luck!!



*Good luck  *


----------



## bubba's mom

Gemma.....  the Simpson's is mostly getting good reviews...you'll always have a few peeps who complain, but ya can't make everyone happy.  Apparently, tall peeps need to sit in the front....back roof is still low (like on BTTF) and tall people can bang their head! 

Why did you walk out on one of your finals?  What subject?  Can you make it up?  Sounds like a GREAT summer job  you have lined up!  Make tons of money to come visit the states & Universal!

oh....and GREAT cake for Tricia btw..


donaldduck....glad you are 'at home' here....good luck with the job...if you get it, are you going to haveta move??  That's a heckuva commute


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> It's pretty cool over here(this thread).Got A job to look @ tommorrow in Jacksonville.A 3hr. drive, and my meeting ats 7AM.So goodnight all,got too get some sleep.3:30AM comes early.
> 
> So with that,Will Dis tommorrow.Wish me luck!!






cool =  KEWL


yea, we think it's kewl here too.
so glad you are joining in here.

todd has let up on the weather forecast and since you are in florida, we now have backup..........



getting ready to watch idol.

supposed to be another phantom elvis duet again tonight.......


----------



## macraven

dduck.......wishing you luck and loads of mummy dust for tomorrow!!


----------



## RVGal

GemmaPixie said:


> Ohhh trip reports!! I'll have to have a ketchup and read those!! Haha, sorry, Im not sure which slang you know and don't know. Yes gutted means devestated/sad/upset etc etc. We should just make our own book!! What have we got so far? Gutted, snog.....anymore??



Snogged is my favorite.  I remember the night you were all pissed because you "snogged" some guy who you later found out had a girlfriend.  I had NO idea what snogged meant!   




GemmaPixie said:


> We don't open until next thursday (8 days!!) and we will be *chockerblocked *so get no time off to come home and visit the family and friends which sucks but means lots of yummy money! Havn't been up to much...still living the typical student life (and staying safe of course!!) How have you been?



*ahem*  Chockerblocked?


----------



## RVGal

Thank you for all the birthday wishes.  I am 21 twice over.

Joshua was very proud of the present he picked out for me all by himself.  It is a very large, very red straw hat, complete with silk flowers on the brim.  I think I deserve a major mom award for wearing the hat when we went out to dinner.  It was just the local pizza buffet, but still...


----------



## loribell

donaldduck352 said:


> It's pretty cool over here(this thread).Got A job to look @ tommorrow in Jacksonville.A 3hr. drive, and my meeting ats 7AM.So goodnight all,got too get some sleep.3:30AM comes early.
> 
> So with that,Will Dis tommorrow.Wish me luck!!




Good luck!


----------



## loribell

Major mom awards to you Tricia! What a sweet boy.


----------



## bubba's mom

I'm guessing chockerblocked means extremely busy??  

Oh Gemma....be sure to give ole BK a "Hi" from us


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> They both have thriving art communities and performing groups.  One of the best men's choruses in the world (in my opinion), the Turtle Creek Chorale, is from just outside Dallas.  Both have great ballet, symphony, opera, theater, and art.  And the shopping is GREAT, according to friends who've lived in both areas.  Isn't there a Six Flags near Houston?  There's also a Sea World near one of them, isn't there?  And there's ANDY.  What more do we need to plan a visit?



Awww!!!  thanks for the compliment, I needed it. 





> Fingers, toes, legs, arms, and eyes crossed!  Do I have to KEEP them crossed until February?  That will be awkward trying to drive.  I'll cross them again when you tell us the audition dates, if that's okay.  Sorry about the demotion....  It'll work out.  You'll either get a better job or a raise again.  Or you can put a cap out and sing in the park.



Well, in my company, you don't get a raise as manager, so my pay won't be affected too much. I will be losing the manager commission tho!  




> Aha!  More stuff!  See, Lori?  Texas is a happenin' place!  Where is the NASA space center?  Isn't it in/near Dallas?  I want to see the Kennedy space center in FL when the boys are a little older.  We really liked the NASA place in Huntsville, AL wen we lived closeby.



lori already took my answers away.



loribell said:


> Well crossing everything for you! Sorry bout the demotion. I was just joking! Of course there is you, and the museums. The JFK museum is really amazing. The state fair also includes the OU/UT game every year. I huge fair but not something I would want to do.Dallas has the Six Flags. Been to many times. NASA is at Houston. There is also Fiesta Texas in San Antonio. If you have never been it is all worth visiting. Just don't go in the summer. Way to hot!



Thanks for taking my answers!!!  lol just kidding. I went to the fair once. plan on going this year since my ticket to the "fair musical" (this year is The Color Purple) gets me into the fair for free.



bubba's mom said:


> uh-oh...what happened?  Guess it's better to be 'demoted' than 'fired' tho




stupid mistake on my part. it's hard to explain, unless you know the inner workings of a payday loan store. And that's the good thing that I wasn't fired, because my mistake usually ends in immediate termination. Guess I'm not a bad employee in their collective opinions!


----------



## Metro West

Happy Birthday Tricia!


----------



## KStarfish82

Oh my gosh!

I feel so out of the loop!  Crazy week..

Happy Birthday Tricia!!!!

Thanks to all that have been keeping with the TR!

One more day of school til Memorial Day weekend!!


----------



## DisneyfeverTN

Let's make this clear. By virtue of being DISers and sharing internet space with fellow DISers we are all guilty of the following:
1.	We will now all push stuffed animals around in our grocery carts and take pictures of them. We will all believe ourselves to be the offspring of 2 female mice; FICTIONAL female mice at that. 
2.	We are all pondering bankruptcy and are just trying to figure out how to squeeze one last trip out before we file, or how to put aside a horde of Disney Dollars to pay for a trip after we file. 
3.	None of us has any idea of when it might be a good idea to go to the doctor rather than to ask the DIS medical review board for advice. 
4.	We've all made threats against the family of other DISers (but then we were made mods so it's all cool). 
5.	We all pool hop yet at the same time we believe that pool hoppers should be tarred, feathered and stoned in Liberty Square for their sins. 
6.	We all cram 47 people into a value resort room yet at the same time we refer to value resort guests as tasteless, classless, refrigerator sharing, chuckwagon eating, cheap sons of *****es. 
7.	We all own a pit bull but at the same time want pit bulls outlawed. 
8.	We bring our refillable mugs back year after year, but it's OK because we beat ourselves with those mugs later in punishment for our crimes. 
9.	We've all believed that there is a special magic bag at Downtown Disney that allows you to fill it with purchases from any store and wander around without paying for it. 
10.	We've all booked travel with discounts we know we are not entitled to but we feel entitled to anyway. 
11.	We've all began an internet affair with fellow DISers. 
12.	We've all posted our passwords on public forums (mine was asshat by the way!) 
13.	We've all failed to pay taxes on our internet based travel agency income. 
14.	We've all defaulted on our student loans from the state of New Jersey 
15.	We've all failed to pay self employment taxes for multiple years on income earned through our internet businesses. 
16.	We've all solicited cybersex from random DIS members. 
17.	We've all scammed the disability system by claiming to have a TBI that prevents us from remembering anything...but we're all capable of coordinating a photopass shop. 
18.	We all know someone who is having triplets and we've solicited donations for them (they left an abusive relationship and we felt bad for them). Of course didn't really care for the stuff donated so we sold it on ebay instead. 
19.	We've solicited money to take underprivileged kids to WDW...but we refuse to answer questions about it or post pics of the kids enjoying themselves at WDW. 
20.	We've all lived imaginary lives of luxury jetsetting around the world staying in first class accommodations while carrying our non-knock off designer handbag that we left the tags on so everyone could see how much it cost and waxing poetic about it for anyone who would listen. 
21.	We all share photopass cds for all of our vacations despite very clear responses from Disney that this is a clear violation of their terms. 
22.	We all bring teenage boys into the ladies room with us. Once they are in there we begin shouting at anyone who looks at us funny that we have a right to bring 14 year old Johnny in with us because we don't know what dangers are lurking in the mens room! 
23.	We've all stolen pictures of strangers and created a fictional life for ourselves by pretending to be those people. We were even planning to marry them off in a delightfully tacky High School Musical themed wedding! 
24.	We've all been phone sex operators and we all openly admit to being swingers! WOO HOO! Party at Pete's house! Who is bringing the pudding? 
25.	We are all ex-gang members who grew up in an apartment with a door man but it was in a bad neighborhood where we were stationed as a lookout to make sure our mother didn't get jumped on the way to the subway. 
26.	We all loathe public school teachers. Those *****es can do nothing right! 
27.	We're all homophobes. 
28.	We're all racists. 
29.	We're all staunch conservatives. 
30.	We're all bleeding heart liberals. 
31.	There are good things too, none of us have any debt 
32.	We all have gifted children 
33.	We all have overly generous relatives who lavish Disney vacations upon us (yet they don't seem to notice that we are drowning in debt? Odd, that, isn't it?) 
34.	We even have generous babysitters who send us on lavish Disney vacations 
35.	We can all feed our families on less than 14 cents a day! Veggies? Fruits? HA! We don't need no stinkin' fruits and veggies! Those are for sissies! Besides, the preservatives in the chuckwagon will keep our bodies from deteriorating as we get older!


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading to bed...tomorrow is my Friday this week!  

Have a good night!


----------



## KStarfish82

Me 2 Todd!  Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## macraven

DAVID COOK WON THE IDOL CONTEST.......


----------



## KStarfish82

Alright, I'm hitting the sack.  Tomorrow we are heading to PA so I don't know when I'll be able to get back on here.

Have a great weekend everyone and I'll catch you when I get back!


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies.
Sweet dream  *


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> I'm heading to bed...tomorrow is my Friday this week!
> 
> Have a good night!



Congrats!!  Lucky for you!  I'm hoping to have off Monday so then I will have off Sun-Tues.  Hoping for 3 days off....IN A ROW and NOT on vacation!



macraven said:


> DAVID COOK WON THE IDOL CONTEST.......



  I thought I heard you  



KStarfish82 said:


> Alright, I'm hitting the sack.  Tomorrow we are heading to PA so I don't know when I'll be able to get back on here.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone and I'll catch you when I get back!



Be safe and have fun! 



ky07 said:


> *Good night homies.
> Sweet dream  *



Nite!   


Gettin' ready to hit the hay....catch everyone tomorrow... I hope


----------



## Tinker-tude

> [SIZE="5
> Baeutiful poem [COLOR="Red"]HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!![/COLOR]





Can't take credit for it.  It's from our Church's children's hymn book. They have a dozen birthday songs or so.




donaldduck352 said:


> It's pretty cool over here(this thread).Got A job to look @ tommorrow in Jacksonville.A 3hr. drive, and my meeting ats 7AM.So goodnight all,got too get some sleep.3:30AM comes early.
> 
> So with that,Will Dis tommorrow.Wish me luck!!




Good Luck!!!!!!!!!  Best wishes, and I hope you're happy with whatever happens as a result.




RAPstar said:


> Awww!!!  thanks for the compliment, I needed it.




Sure thing, dear.  We must sing together, you know.   I wonder if the kareoke place at City Walk has any Broadway stuff?  We're planning on doing HHN in 2009.  You are too, aren't you?  Maybe I'll have vocal chords again by then.  I really need to see a specialist.  Four years of frequent laryngitis is worrisome and annoying.





> Well, in my company, you don't get a raise as manager, so my pay won't be affected too much. I will be losing the manager commission tho!
> 
> plan on going this year since my ticket to the "fair musical" (this year is The Color Purple) gets me into the fair for free.



Ooooh, sorry.  You'll get it back somehow!  I'm serious about the cap and singing/dancing.  Okay, maybe not totally serious.  But on holidays you could really rake in some dough.  And they made The Color Purple into a musical?!?!?!?  How did I miss that?  That would be awesome!


DH just got a Wii, and he's jumping around boxing.  He had a hard time beating the girl and had to fight her three times.  I told him it was because he hates the thought of hitting women and he was holding back.  Turns out that was exactly the problem, because he easily creamed the two guys after her who had higher fighting levels.  I told him he should have thought of her as the evil ex-wife who gave him rufies, cut him, and burned the whiskers off the cat's face.  She was TRULY schizo....

Mac, great to see you again.  We missed you.  Hope things are well with you and family.  

Must go to sleep now.  Nighty-night, all!  I have to have all my energy now that Jared has no school.  

Macadaminator Tamia TuTu


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Thursday!


----------



## GemmaPixie

loribell said:


> Gemma you are a doll. I wish you were going to be around longer but I guess a few days is better than nothing. I think we actually handle it better when we don't here about your nights out while they are happening!
> 
> Sorry some of your tests were so tough. Do you get to retake them?
> 
> Good luck with the new job. It sounds like you will be very busy. Enjoy your time home while you can.



Oh I like being called a doll!! lol. I wish I was aswell but unfortunaltely I gotta go to work to put the food on the table....ok maybe not for that reason but girl needs money to go shopping!

I do get tto re-take them in August at £83 pounds each!!! Which is about $150...joke right?? It's not like a don't pay enough in fees! (£3070=$5800). 

Thank you...I need the luck. Im in lingerie so I will be measuring people and I still havn't got the hang of it yet...its too hard!

Having a chinese with my family tonight then going out to the pub with my friends after....think my dad might tag along haha!



bubba's mom said:


> Gemma.....  the Simpson's is mostly getting good reviews...you'll always have a few peeps who complain, but ya can't make everyone happy.  Apparently, tall peeps need to sit in the front....back roof is still low (like on BTTF) and tall people can bang their head!
> 
> Why did you walk out on one of your finals?  What subject?  Can you make it up?  Sounds like a GREAT summer job  you have lined up!  Make tons of money to come visit the states & Universal!
> 
> oh....and GREAT cake for Tricia btw..




Oh I can't wait to go on it!! Me and my wee brother were going to go for a week in September but just couldn't get the funds so we might go next year. Is it a simulator?? The outside looks amazing with Krusty the clown! 

Well, I did all the revision for it.....and none of the questions came up. All questions that I had no clue about (they weren't even in our notes!! The lecturers just said 'oh well, you should have done extra reading! UHHH WE DID!!!) so I walked out. I couldn't do it as I knew nothing so just sitting there would have gotten me more and more upset. It was cognitive psychology....snore!

Thanks, thought the cake was quite relevant to me!! Hows bubba? I miss hearing about his life!!



RVGal said:


> Snogged is my favorite.  I remember the night you were all pissed because you "snogged" some guy who you later found out had a girlfriend.  I had NO idea what snogged meant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ahem*  Chockerblocked?



Hahahahaha, yes I thought snogged was a term everywhere!! Now I know its not!

Ahhh chockerblocked added onto the list...it means very busy. If one american uses my phrases then I will be happy!!



RVGal said:


> Thank you for all the birthday wishes.  I am 21 twice over.
> 
> Joshua was very proud of the present he picked out for me all by himself.  It is a very large, very red straw hat, complete with silk flowers on the brim.  I think I deserve a major mom award for wearing the hat when we went out to dinner.  It was just the local pizza buffet, but still...



That is the CUTEST thing ever!!! Big mummy points!! Was someone there when he picked it out? Was it a "I could direct him to something more suitable but this is funnier" situation? Brilliant!



bubba's mom said:


> I'm guessing chockerblocked means extremely busy??
> 
> Oh Gemma....be sure to give ole BK a "Hi" from us




Well done, Barb's getting in the flow of my "gemma-isms"!! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH that picture always makes me laugh!! Should I invite BK to universal?? lol.....too bad he's fictional! 





Metro West said:


> Good morning all! Have a great Thursday!



Have a great Thursday to you too!!


----------



## macraven

morning homies !!


is it really thursday already?
wow, this has been a fast week.




it's about time for me to take my power nap.
catch you in a few.


gemma, tell us you didn't end up in the ditch last night............


----------



## RVGal

GemmaPixie said:


> That is the CUTEST thing ever!!! Big mummy points!! Was someone there when he picked it out? Was it a "I could direct him to something more suitable but this is funnier" situation? Brilliant!



Brad took the boys shopping.  He gave them each a few bucks and told them they could pick out whatever they wanted for Mommy.  Joshua picked out the hat.  Daniel got me dishcloths.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Alright, I'm hitting the sack. Tomorrow we are heading to PA so I don't know when I'll be able to get back on here.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone and I'll catch you when I get back!


 
enjoy! 
i spend most of my free time plotting how to escape from PA 



RVGal said:


> Brad took the boys shopping. He gave them each a few bucks and told them they could pick out whatever they wanted for Mommy. Joshua picked out the hat. Daniel got me dishcloths. I'm not kidding.


U look regal pizza is always a good thang in my book 

re payday loan co's...legislation in PA closed the loophole on % rates, not quite the profitable venture they once were so u don't see as many of them here.  They used to have them everywhere in the strip malls.   Conversely, i see more & more of the rent-a-center type places as to furniture/appliances...they charge peeps who can ill-afford it ridiculous overall charge for items (nothing more than built in interest/predatory ); yet they are not effected.


----------



## marciemi

Tricia - you look so thin in your pic with the boys!  I'm jealous!    Anyways, just wanted to tell you to hold on to the hat because in 8 more years (yeah, I'm 42 too!) you can join the Red Hat Society (you know, the "when I am an old woman I will wear purple with a red hat").  My mom belongs and has a blast!  I'll guarantee there are some in your area!  Now you just have to get one of the kids to get you a nice purple outfit sometime in those next 8 years! 

Hi everyone else!  Welcome home, however briefly, Gemma!  Great to hear all your stories!   

We're also heading out over the weekend - just up north camping.  We will be back Sunday night though, since Eric has to work a concession stand for a movie with his soccer team, then Monday morning Matt and Stephen have to march (band) in a parade, and Eric has piano and soccer Monday afternoon/evening.  So much for the holiday!   

Speaking of which:

ERIC TURNS 13 ON SATURDAY!!!  

Don't bother with the cakes and congrats for him (trust me, he could care less  ).  Instead, send along some condolences for me for having 3 teenage boys!  AAUUGGGHHHHH!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies  *


----------



## scotlass

Hi Youse...

Im just off to Dundee for the last Football game of the season.

7 weeks ago my team had no chance of winning the league but the bhoys dug in and won 7 games on the bounce.
Now we just have to win tonight and hope our biggest rivals dont make up a 4 goals goal difference. 

I LOVE football and I LOVE Celtic so if youse yins would send some cheers over the water for The bhoys it would be most appreciated.

This win would also be very fitting because The Celtic family lost a great member last week.


Tommy Burns was an ex player,ex manager and current  head of Youth development at the club.
He lost his fight with cancer on thursday and having met him many times and knowing the kind and loving man he was it was very very sad.

I will let youse know how it goes.......but if we win dont hold yer breath.... the party may go on a wee while !!!


----------



## loribell

GemmaPixie said:


> Oh I like being called a doll!! lol. I wish I was aswell but unfortunaltely I gotta go to work to put the food on the table....ok maybe not for that reason but girl needs money to go shopping!
> 
> I do get tto re-take them in August at £83 pounds each!!! Which is about $150...joke right?? It's not like a don't pay enough in fees! (£3070=$5800).
> 
> Thank you...I need the luck. Im in lingerie so I will be measuring people and I still havn't got the hang of it yet...its too hard!
> 
> Having a chinese with my family tonight then going out to the pub with my friends after....think my dad might tag along haha!



Of course you need shopping money. Don't worry, you'll get the hang of the measuring and be a pro in no time. 

The cost of classes and then retesting is ridiculous. It is good that you can retake them though. Good luck with them net time. 

So did dad tag along and keep you out of trouble?



scotlass said:


> Hi Youse...
> 
> Im just off to Dundee for the last Football game of the season.
> 
> 7 weeks ago my team had no chance of winning the league but the bhoys dug in and won 7 games on the bounce.
> Now we just have to win tonight and hope our biggest rivals dont make up a 4 goals goal difference.
> 
> I LOVE football and I LOVE Celtic so if youse yins would send some cheers over the water for The bhoys it would be most appreciated.
> 
> This win would also be very fitting because The Celtic family lost a great member last week.
> 
> 
> Tommy Burns was an ex player,ex manager and current  head of Youth development at the club.
> He lost his fight with cancer on thursday and having met him many times and knowing the kind and loving man he was it was very very sad.
> 
> I will let youse know how it goes.......but if we win dont hold yer breath.... the party may go on a wee while !!!



Good luck to your team.     



Marcie - Happy birthday to Eric & my condolences to you on those 3 teenage boys. 


Have a terrific day everyone!


----------



## RVGal

scotlass said:


> I LOVE football and I LOVE Celtic so if youse yins would send some cheers over the water for The bhoys it would be most appreciated.
> 
> This win would also be very fitting because The Celtic family lost a great member last week.




  Cheers for your team... and good thoughts and prayers for all those touched by the loss of your team's member.


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning!!  (it's STILL morning as I start this.....) 




Tinker-tude said:


> DH just got a Wii, and he's jumping around boxing.  He had a hard time beating the girl and had to fight her three times.  I told him it was because he hates the thought of hitting women and he was holding back.  Turns out that was exactly the problem, because he easily creamed the two guys after her who had higher fighting levels.  I told him he should have thought of her as the evil ex-wife who gave him rufies, cut him, and burned the whiskers off the cat's face.  She was TRULY schizo....



Tam....I find the Wii story w/ your DH    'never hit a girl'  

However, the blurb about his ex is a bit frightening  



GemmaPixie said:


> I do get tto re-take them in August at £83 pounds each!!! Which is about $150...joke right?? It's not like a don't pay enough in fees! (£3070=$5800).
> 
> 
> Oh I can't wait to go on it!! Me and my wee brother were going to go for a week in September but just couldn't get the funds so we might go next year. Is it a simulator?? The outside looks amazing with Krusty the clown!
> 
> Hows bubba? I miss hearing about his life!!
> 
> Ahhh chockerblocked added onto the list...it means very busy. If one american uses my phrases then I will be happy!!
> 
> Well done, Barb's getting in the flow of my "gemma-isms"!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH that picture always makes me laugh!! Should I invite BK to universal?? lol.....too bad he's fictional!



I'm glad to hear you get to take your tests over, but that's kind of expensive?  Especially since you didn't have notes on the material    Unfortunately, I know exactly where you are coming from.  In 10th or 11th grade our Social Studies final had stuff on it we NEVER discussed in class.... NEVER!  Dad didn't believe me, but, I gave up the fight.  Can't remember if I passed it or not, but I did pass the grade, so, must not have been too bad....

How's this: I'm not chockerblocked right now.     I love to learn Gemma-language!

Simpsons is a simulator...like BTTF was.  I haven't experienced it first hand yet, so I can't elaborate. 

Bubba is fine...busy with karate and school.  He was playing indoor soccer (your football) thru the winter and just finished up for spring.  He is also training to be goalkeeper!    (Racks my nerves!) Vacation is soon and then soccer starts back up in Aug.  Never ending cycle..... he keeps me chockerblocked!  

Wait!?  BK ain't _real_??   



macraven said:


> morning homies !!
> 
> is it really thursday already?
> wow, this has been a fast week.
> 
> it's about time for me to take my power nap.
> catch you in a few.
> 
> gemma, tell us you didn't end up in the ditch last night............




mornin' sleepyhead!  


keishashadow said:


> enjoy!
> i spend most of my free time plotting how to escape from PA



take us with you  


scotlass said:


> Hi Youse...
> This win would also be very fitting because The Celtic family lost a great member last week.
> 
> Tommy Burns was an ex player,ex manager and current  head of Youth development at the club.
> He lost his fight with cancer on thursday and having met him many times and knowing the kind and loving man he was it was very very sad.



aww..   sorry to hear about the loss.  It's never easy to lose someone so loved.  Maybe the team can pullout a win in honor of him    Have a good time at the game! 


loribell said:


> Have a terrific day everyone!



okay



Marcie...good luck, happy birthday to Eric AND my condolences.  have a fun trip! 

No update on trip plannin yet Tammy??  

HI  to everyone else...have a great day!  One more day till the looong weekend!


----------



## GemmaPixie

RVGal said:


> Brad took the boys shopping.  He gave them each a few bucks and told them they could pick out whatever they wanted for Mommy.  Joshua picked out the hat.  Daniel got me dishcloths.  I'm not kidding.



Thats such a cute photo!! When I was younger I bought my mum a toaster for christmas...she was just like 'great, a toaster'...very sarcastic....no mummy points for her!! 



marciemi said:


> Hi everyone else!  Welcome home, however briefly, Gemma!  Great to hear all your stories!




Thank you! How are the boys?? the eldest still with his girlfriend? You're such an active family!!



scotlass said:


> Hi Youse...
> 
> Im just off to Dundee for the last Football game of the season.
> 
> 7 weeks ago my team had no chance of winning the league but the bhoys dug in and won 7 games on the bounce.
> Now we just have to win tonight and hope our biggest rivals dont make up a 4 goals goal difference.
> 
> I LOVE football and I LOVE Celtic so if youse yins would send some cheers over the water for The bhoys it would be most appreciated.
> 
> This win would also be very fitting because The Celtic family lost a great member last week.
> 
> 
> Tommy Burns was an ex player,ex manager and current  head of Youth development at the club.
> He lost his fight with cancer on thursday and having met him many times and knowing the kind and loving man he was it was very very sad.
> 
> I will let youse know how it goes.......but if we win dont hold yer breath.... the party may go on a wee while !!!



LOL I told them ages ago that they must support Liverpool lol. 



loribell said:


> Of course you need shopping money. Don't worry, you'll get the hang of the measuring and be a pro in no time.
> 
> The cost of classes and then retesting is ridiculous. It is good that you can retake them though. Good luck with them net time.
> 
> So did dad tag along and keep you out of trouble?



The pub is tonight....I have have put the wrong night in? lol. He's away down to his boat now then he might drop in and buy me a wee drink! Pear cider yum!!



bubba's mom said:


> I'm glad to hear you get to take your tests over, but that's kind of expensive?  Especially since you didn't have notes on the material    Unfortunately, I know exactly where you are coming from.  In 10th or 11th grade our Social Studies final had stuff on it we NEVER discussed in class.... NEVER!  Dad didn't believe me, but, I gave up the fight.  Can't remember if I passed it or not, but I did pass the grade, so, must not have been too bad....
> 
> How's this: I'm not chockerblocked right now.     I love to learn Gemma-language!
> 
> Simpsons is a simulator...like BTTF was.  I haven't experienced it first hand yet, so I can't elaborate.
> 
> Bubba is fine...busy with karate and school.  He was playing indoor soccer (your football) thru the winter and just finished up for spring.  He is also training to be goalkeeper!    (Racks my nerves!) Vacation is soon and then soccer starts back up in Aug.  Never ending cycle..... he keeps me chockerblocked!
> 
> Wait!?  BK ain't _real_??




Of course BK is real...Im sorry!! I don't know why I said that!! 

You are getting the hang of my language!! Well done, now mention it over dinner and see if bubba or hubby notice anything! lol.

Glad bubba is good...that boy sure is talented! Ohhh your cruise is soo soon! I remember when you first put the countdown in your sig it was sooo long away! time flies....


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Sure thing, dear.  We must sing together, you know.   I wonder if the kareoke place at City Walk has any Broadway stuff?  We're planning on doing HHN in 2009.  You are too, aren't you?  Maybe I'll have vocal chords again by then.  I really need to see a specialist.  Four years of frequent laryngitis is worrisome and annoying.
> 
> Ooooh, sorry.  You'll get it back somehow!  I'm serious about the cap and singing/dancing.  Okay, maybe not totally serious.  But on holidays you could really rake in some dough.  And they made The Color Purple into a musical?!?!?!?  How did I miss that?  That would be awesome!



At the very least the place might have Summer Nights from Grease. I think it's a law that every karaoke place has to have that song.  I'm gonna try to do HHN next year. We'll see how things go. The Color Purple opened on Broadway 2 yrs ago I think? It's already closed tho. The music's pretty good.


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Wait!?  BK ain't _real_??




yes he most certainly is real......


----------



## GemmaPixie

tlinus said:


> yes he most certainly is real......


----------



## tlinus

GemmaPixie said:


>



That guy is one of the sports talk radio personalities in Philadelphia.....its too funny the abuse he continues to take because of the uncanny resemblence to BK


----------



## bubba's mom

He is freakishly similiar


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve all!!ITS FINALLY RAINING!! Just got back from J-ville,it rained the whole trip.Cann;t understand why peeps tailgate ya in the rain doing 70mph 

 Hope everyone had a great day


----------



## Metro West

WOO HOO...rain is on the way!


----------



## loribell

Glad there is some much needed rain falling in the Orlando area!


----------



## bubba's mom

Yep....Orlando can have it!  


Wait!    'Cept when the homies are on vacation


----------



## donaldduck352

Not enough to break the drought tho


----------



## donaldduck352

loribell said:


> Glad there is some much needed rain falling in the Orlando area!


 We need alot more...



bubba's mom said:


> Yep....Orlando can have it!
> 
> We'll take it
> 
> 
> Wait!    'Cept when the homies are on vacation



 Hope all on vacca has a sunny day.(But we need the rain so bad down here,the peeps vacca will be smoking wildfires if not )


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Yep....Orlando can have it!
> 
> 
> Wait!    'Cept when the homies are on vacation



*Yep they can have all they want until July and then nice clear days for july cause bad enough I only get 5 days (no DD if it rains Barb)[/SIZE]*


----------



## donaldduck352

I hope it donn't rain when Ya''ll vaccation But THAT TIME OF YEAR IS UNPREDITTABLE
 The 3o'clock thunderstorms will kick in then!!


----------



## donaldduck352

HEY the 3;30AM trip to Jacksonville paid off!! I got the account hands down(knowbody showed up,but me.Sign contract and all:cool1

Just have too waight for my commision check on this.It's like money in the bank,I hope


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> I hope it donn't rain when Ya''ll vaccation But THAT TIME OF YEAR IS UNPREDITTABLE
> The 3o'clock thunderstorms will kick in then!!



*Yeah thats what I figure cause we where down there in june last year and it seemed to rain about that time everyday but didn't last long though *


----------



## donaldduck352

That yoused to be the rime and reason down here.Anymore I donn't know 

 Unfort I think it;s gonna be a bad hurricane season The way insuarence are down here!We cann't take another hard HIT!!


----------



## donaldduck352

GemmaPixie said:


>



 Way too freaky 



KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!



 Good evening here to!!


----------



## loribell

donaldduck352 said:


> HEY the 3;30AM trip to Jacksonville paid off!! I got the account hands down(knowbody showed up,but me.Sign contract and all:cool1
> 
> Just have too waight for my commision check on this.It's like money in the bank,I hope



      Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

I Wish I could say what tommorrow would be.Good We hope.But it's What you make of what we can wish 

  So after that goodnight!!  A Little deep, I know!!!


----------



## Metro West

Good night peoples!


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all!


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Marcie - Happy birthday to Eric & my condolences to you on those 3 teenage boys.


 , Eric's making the jump to being a teen 



tlinus said:


> yes he most certainly is real......


 
funniest thing i've seen today 

i'm thinking he looks like a younger Sir Richard Branson/Virgin Airlines 

what do u say from the other side of the pond girls?



donaldduck352 said:


> Good eve all!!ITS FINALLY RAINING!! Just got back from J-ville,it rained the whole trip.Cann;t understand why peeps tailgate ya in the rain doing 70mph
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day


 
yeech...it rained here too...didn't bother us...we've built an ark...got the pairs of animals secure & on my way out East to pick up the rest of the Pennsylvanians...we're invading Orlando...look out!


Metro West said:


> WOO HOO...rain is on the way!


if ur happy, im happy 4 u 



ky07 said:


> *Yeah thats what I figure cause we where down there in june last year and it seemed to rain about that time everyday but didn't last long though *


 
we've only had i bad week in June over the past few years as to rain...

honestly think rain can be a bit of a blessing...it keeps the locals away...they know better than to run around in thunderstorms 

no skool or work tomorrow here...other than the ever present kitchen remodeling...have a good weekend all


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I took my car in to get the air compressor for the AC replaced (at 8am) and the mechanic said he would call me when it was ready or if it would be ready tomorrow.

It's nearly 11pm and I don't even have ONE missed call from anyone!!!! WTH?


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies*


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> no DD if it rains Barb



oh yeah....in the rain. They won't run it if it's thunderin & lightenin...but rain is okay!  



donaldduck352 said:


> I hope it donn't rain when Ya''ll vaccation But THAT TIME OF YEAR IS UNPREDITTABLE
> The 3o'clock thunderstorms will kick in then!!



When they come, I'm used to them....but, they rarely happen when we're there  



donaldduck352 said:


> HEY the 3;30AM trip to Jacksonville paid off!! I got the account hands down(knowbody showed up,but me.Sign contract and all:cool1
> 
> Just have too waight for my commision check on this.It's like money in the bank,I hope



congrats!!!  



keishashadow said:


> yeech...it rained here too...didn't bother us...we've built an ark...got the pairs of animals secure & on my way out East to pick up the rest of the Pennsylvanians...we're invading Orlando...look out!



Tracie, Mike & I are waitin' for ya  



the Dark Marauder said:


> I took my car in to get the air compressor for the AC replaced (at 8am) and the mechanic said he would call me when it was ready or if it would be ready tomorrow.
> 
> It's nearly 11pm and I don't even have ONE missed call from anyone!!!! WTH?




maybe he has the wrong number?  sux to have to have that dun to yer car!  


I'm beat!  What a day!  On top of regular karate class, had SWAT meeting tonite too.....feel like I spent the entire evening at karate skool and then workin' out.....

Oh well....hittin' hay!

Nite all!


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> Tracie, Mike & I are waitin' for ya



Yes we are, I have what bags that weren't fully unpacked, repacked.........  Anytime now, I've already called in sick at work for tomorrow 



 .....................Still Waiting.........................


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl

*My son woke up at 11:20 pm and I am so sleepy . .. its now 1:01 am.. he is very awake ... will wait a few more see what happens......Thank god hubby is around to help me lol....
meanwhile i will keep looking at the pictures everyone posts........


Happy Friday!*


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Friday!


----------



## tlinus

*Morning Homies!!!!

Any huge plans for the weekend??

My big weekend will consist of  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


**definately have to fit in some*





 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*not much longer until vacation    (hence the need for all of the work above  )*


----------



## macraven

morning homies.


tracie, my weekends are like my weekdays......

kind of 
sort of


----------



## macraven

when is fletcher coming back?


will he take back the morning alarm clock job here for us?


----------



## GemmaPixie

Well guys...the time has come for me to leave again!! I hope to be home sometime in the next 2 months but until then...

all the homies going on holiday...have a fab time!!
good luck with everything
you'll be in my thoughts!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> when is fletcher coming back?
> 
> 
> will he take back the morning alarm clock job here for us?



I was wondering the same thing - I did see him post yesterday over on the Do Your Dancin thread   

*FLETCH - COME BACK!!!!!!*


----------



## tlinus

GemmaPixie said:


> Well guys...the time has come for me to leave again!! I hope to be home sometime in the next 2 months but until then...
> 
> all the homies going on holiday...have a fab time!!
> good luck with everything
> you'll be in my thoughts!!
> 
> xxxxxxx



*We'll miss you Gemma!!!

Behave and try to grab a wireless connection somewhere!!!

Talk to you soon!!!*


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## loribell

Dang it. I can't believe it is time for you to leave already Gemma. I'll miss you. Be safe and check in with us when you can. 

I think Fletch is stuck on the Simpsons! 

Have a fabulous weekend everyone!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

bye Gemma.... miss you!  


Mornin' to everyone....

Haveta run and get Ma a birthday gift....then busy at work later today, tonite and tomorrow.  Ma's birthday is tomorrow, so out for dinner and cake afterwards....who knows what time I'll get home? 

Have a great day and plan yourselves a wonderful Memorial Weekend.....oh, and don't forget to remember what the day is REALLY all about


----------



## Sharon G

Hi Guys and Gals!
Stopping by for a quick hello.
We had a wonderful time on vacation in Fort Lauderdale. It rained for about 5 minutes in 8 days. Spent every available minute on the beach. Went thru tons of sunscreen. Wish I could have brought some of the warm weather home.

DH bought me a diamond anniversary band. Its really pretty. The photo book I had made for him came out great and he was touched. Found out after we got home, under the dust cover, the imprinting that should have said "Jim and Sharon - 20 years" said Happy Mothers Day Arline!
Apple is sending me a new book, so now I will have two for the price of one! 

I'm at work right now, will try and post some photos this weekend.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> maybe he has the wrong number?  sux to have to have that dun to yer car!
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


He even confirmed my phone number before I left.  

Anywho, I have my car back--$200+ for parts and $500+ for labor later. At least I have AC...


----------



## marciemi

Hi all!  Okay, it's the big moment you've been waiting for!  We're heading off to get our new minivan!     

It's a medium blue Honda Odyssey!  DH has been working with 3 dealers.  Of course it worked out that the closer the dealer, the more expensive the price.  Finally, the closest dealer told him to let him try to match what we were getting from the other dealers.  DH took the lowest price he'd gotten from anyone, took $400 off it, and offered it to the closest dealer in an email, figuring they could start bargaining from there.  To his surprise, they promptly accepted it  leaving him wondering if he should have gone even lower!

Oh, well, it's less than he was expecting to pay and they managed to get the color he wanted and everything on it (towing package, etc.) and have it ready for us this afternoon!  I'll be sure to post a pic when we get back!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

That's awesome.  

And yes, you probably could have negotiated lower, but getting the van for LESS than you expected = MORE $$$ in your pocket (so you can plan your next Orlando trip )


----------



## keishashadow

Sharon G said:


> Hi Guys and Gals!
> Stopping by for a quick hello.
> We had a wonderful time on vacation in Fort Lauderdale. It rained for about 5 minutes in 8 days. Spent every available minute on the beach. Went thru tons of sunscreen. Wish I could have brought some of the warm weather home.
> 
> DH bought me a diamond anniversary band. Its really pretty. The photo book I had made for him came out great and he was touched. Found out after we got home, under the dust cover, the imprinting that should have said "Jim and Sharon - 20 years" said Happy Mothers Day Arline!
> Apple is sending me a new book, so now I will have two for the price of one!
> 
> I'm at work right now, will try and post some photos this weekend.


hey sharon! welcome home, congrats on the loot 


bubba's mom said:


> bye Gemma.... miss you!
> 
> 
> Mornin' to everyone....
> 
> Haveta run and get Ma a birthday gift....then busy at work later today, tonite and tomorrow. Ma's birthday is tomorrow, so out for dinner and cake afterwards....who knows what time I'll get home?
> 
> Have a great day and plan yourselves a wonderful Memorial Weekend.....oh, and don't forget to remember what the day is REALLY all about


 
yep, gemma stay safe!

busy bee barb



Akdar said:


> Yes we are, I have what bags that weren't fully unpacked, repacked......... Anytime now, I've already called in sick at work for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> .....................Still Waiting.........................


 
my ark has a leak, getting estimates lol

pssst...i woke up & was blinded by the...

SUN going to break 60 degrees today 



tlinus said:


> *Morning Homies!!!!*
> 
> *Any huge plans for the weekend??*
> 
> *My big weekend will consist of  and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **definately have to fit in some*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not much longer until vacation   (hence the need for all of the work above  )*


 
hmmm...exactly what i'm off to do...since DHs home & doing yardwork, making me feel positively guilty 

marci - enjoy the new ride...we had minivans so long i was glad to finally not have to drive one ...they certainly are helpful though when u have a bunch of kids & their gear to haul. I luv my small SUV, has a fold down seat in the back wherein i can tow 7 or 8 peeps when necesary, otherwise i've got cargo room galore & decent gas mileage.

my weekend will consist of rooting for the River Rats (still leading the league down in SC today) and the Pens tomorrow 

dinner & a movie today with my 2 daves who have birthdays next week

guess i throw something on the grill the next couple days since we're supposed to have a break in the rain.

enjoy the holiday all!


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> Have a great day and plan yourselves a wonderful Memorial Weekend.....oh, *and don't forget to remember what the day is REALLY all about*



Eating barbeque?   

Seriously, Memorial Day is a wonderful opportunity to remember all the men and women who have given the ultimate sacrifice for our country.  I try to work that in for the kids somewhere.



Joshua came home from school loaded down with all his last day gear.  He told me he couldn't wait until tomorrow.  "Tomorrow?  Why?"

"Moooom.  Because it is the first day of my summer vacation!"

I guess it doesn't count until tomorrow.


----------



## loribell

Congrats on the new van Marcie.

Sorry about the incredibly huge ac bill DM. Glad it is working again though. 

Happy Birthday to Janet's Dave's! Good luck to the Rats!

Barb - Slow down and enjoy your weekend. 

Yep Tricia summer vacation starts tomorrow! 

Sharon - Sounds like a fabulous trip! What a wonderful gift from DH and to him.


----------



## scotlass

CHAMPIONEES...........!!!!!!!!






What a night....got hame at 2.45 this morning.
Got up to take the boy to school,no voice ,covered in bruises and every muscle in my body  screaming.God it was sooooo worth it !!!!

The players wore T shirts in memory of Tommy Burns.





T.B You'll never walk alone.x


----------



## donaldduck352

IT'S A 3 DAY WEEKEND!! 
 Good eve all!!


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> He even confirmed my phone number before I left.
> 
> Anywho, I have my car back--$200+ for parts and $500+ for labor later. At least I have AC...




Down here they charge what they wantto.Cann't live in FLA without 
The bad part it's not even summer yet It's gonna be a hot 1>>>


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> bye Gemma.... miss you!
> 
> 
> Mornin' to everyone....
> 
> Haveta run and get Ma a birthday gift....then busy at work later today, tonite and tomorrow.  Ma's birthday is tomorrow, so out for dinner and cake afterwards....who knows what time I'll get home?
> 
> Have a great day and plan yourselves a wonderful Memorial Weekend.....oh, and don't forget to remember what the day is REALLY all about


 The weekend is about me and my Dw-DD-DS sending E-Mails to our nepthew in Iraq,And pray he comes home safe!!



marciemi said:


> Hi all!  Okay, it's the big moment you've been waiting for!  We're heading off to get our new minivan!
> 
> It's a medium blue Honda Odyssey!  DH has been working with 3 dealers.  Of course it worked out that the closer the dealer, the more expensive the price.  Finally, the closest dealer told him to let him try to match what we were getting from the other dealers.  DH took the lowest price he'd gotten from anyone, took $400 off it, and offered it to the closest dealer in an email, figuring they could start bargaining from there.  To his surprise, they promptly accepted it  leaving him wondering if he should have gone even lower!
> 
> Oh, well, it's less than he was expecting to pay and they managed to get the color he wanted and everything on it (towing package, etc.) and have it ready for us this afternoon!  I'll be sure to post a pic when we get back!



 We love to haggle also..Cann't waite for the pics!!



RVGal said:


> Eating barbeque?
> Thats in our plans for this weekend also
> 
> Seriously, Memorial Day is a wonderful opportunity to remember all the men and women who have given the ultimate sacrifice for our country.  I try to work that in for the kids somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua came home from school loaded down with all his last day gear.  He told me he couldn't wait until tomorrow.  "Tomorrow?  Why?"
> 
> "Moooom.  Because it is the first day of my summer vacation!"
> 
> I guess it doesn't count until tomorrow.


----------



## loribell

Woo Hoo for you & your team scotlass! Now why are you covered in bruises?


----------



## donaldduck352

Thanks lorribell,For showing me this thread.
 It's like 1 happy DARKSIDE FAMILY, THAT CARE


----------



## donaldduck352

Thank you eveyone for letting me Dis over here 
 Got too start on our E-Mails to our nepthew.He will be glad too hear from us.
 Thanks again all,and lets remember what this weekend is about.
 Goodnight and bless all


----------



## loribell

donaldduck352 said:


> Thanks lorribell,For showing me this thread.
> It's like 1 happy DARKSIDE FAMILY, THAT CARE



You are very welcome! Glad you came over and joined us. 

Thank your nephew for me too for the sacrifice he is making.


----------



## orlandonyc

anyone still hungry?


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all- 
Quick fly by...
I haven't been here in a few days.

Happy belated birthday to Trisha!





Happy birthday to others I have missed(Barb's mom) and anyone else's b-day
  


My kids were off of school today- something called Records Day. No, not spinning records  I guess it is for the teachers to finish up writing  the report cards and other paperwork to get done. My kids have a week and 2days left of school still.
Busy weekend coming up. Sunday, DH and I have a wedding to attend.

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Thank you eveyone for letting me Dis over here
> Got too start on our E-Mails to our nepthew.He will be glad too hear from us.
> Thanks again all,and lets remember what this weekend is about.
> Goodnight and bless all




we owe a lot to the service men .

my son received a medical discharge.
i always give him extra hugs on memorial day and veteran day.
tell your nephew we are proud of him for what he is doing for our country.









donaldduck352 said:


> Thanks lorribell,For showing me this thread.
> It's like 1 happy DARKSIDE FAMILY, THAT CARE




hey homie, you are family now.
you are a part of us.



orlandonyc said:


> anyone still hungry?



still trying for getting you a redhead tag........





ok, this weekend i will be on line more.
mr mac is leaving in the early morning for a camping trip.

no one looking over my shoulder saying, there are no people in that box....
it's a computer.......


----------



## loribell

But there are people in this box. I have some amazing friends in this box. If only they understood! 

Give that boy a hug for me too!


----------



## RAPstar

evening all! tried that new tropicana pure valencia orange juice today. pretty tasty, smooth and not too tart. also had yummy yummy Chipotle. and got me some grape nuts cause they are so good with some brown sugar. anywho, i'm one of the few who have to work monday, but I might get off at 3.


----------



## orlandonyc

still trying for getting you a redhead tag.....


----------



## loribell

Happy Saturday everyone!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning.It's gonna be a great 3 day weekend.Alittle of ice,alittle of cold 1's and alot of grilling


----------



## donaldduck352

By the way I'll post some pixs of my grilling skills!


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning.It's gonna be a great 3 day weekend.Alittle of ice,alittle of cold 1's and alot of grilling



*Sounds good   *


----------



## Foladar

wow, wait time page shows Hulk at 100 minutes (and DD at 5 minutes) .. either a typo (10) or I'm really glad I'm not there.


----------



## RAPstar

Good morning starshine.......the earth says "hello".


----------



## Akdar

RAPstar said:


> i'm one of the few who have to work monday, but I might get off at 3.



I also am working Monday, but I signed up for the Holiday!  I know, what, are you crazy Mike?? 
Well, what the Post Office is doing now, is that you can work a holiday, but instead of the extra 8 hours of pay, they give you 8 more hours of vacation time!  Seeing as I am trying to finesse an extra 4 days onto our October vacation, I need all the vacation days I can store up!  I'll do the same on July 4th and on labor day.  It's easy work days, as we only have a skeleton crew, and a lot of times there isn't a maintenance boss at all, so the inmates run the asylum


----------



## RAPstar

Akdar said:


> I also am working Monday, but I signed up for the Holiday!  I know, what, are you crazy Mike??
> Well, what the Post Office is doing now, is that you can work a holiday, but instead of the extra 8 hours of pay, they give you 8 more hours of vacation time!  Seeing as I am trying to finesse an extra 4 days onto our October vacation, I need all the vacation days I can store up!  I'll do the same on July 4th and on labor day.  It's easy work days, as we only have a skeleton crew, and a lot of times there isn't a maintenance boss at all, so the inmates run the asylum



wish our company would do something like that. this is the 2nd job I've had were they don't have holiday pay. And since July 4th is on a Friday this year, there's a chance we may not even close early. Ugh, I'm so finding a new job next year (so as to not mess up my vaca. plans).


----------



## loribell

I see you guys have your priorities in line. Cant mess with the vacation plans!


----------



## Metro West

Good afternoon all...just stopping by after a trip to Renninger's flea market this morning. It's supposed to storm this afternoon and evening so no yard work for me.


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all...just stopping by after a trip to Renninger's flea market this morning. It's supposed to storm this afternoon and evening so no yard work for me.



Oh darn!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all...just stopping by after a trip to Renninger's flea market this morning. It's supposed to storm this afternoon and evening so no yard work for me.



*No yard work is good yard work but then agian I have a 16 year old DS to do it   
That is if you can get him off his cell phone  
*


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!!!



 back atcha! 

**Happy 1st day of a long weekend to everyone!  I just got home from work and now have to get ready to take Mom out to dinner for her birthday.... 



donaldduck352 said:


> By the way I'll post some pixs of my grilling skills!



look forward to pix....we ALWAYS like pix here....we're pix hogs  



Foladar said:


> wow, wait time page shows Hulk at 100 minutes (and DD at 5 minutes) .. either a typo (10) or I'm really glad I'm not there.



uh...i think that should've been "10" minutes  ...was this earlier this morning? 




Akdar said:


> I also am working Monday, but I signed up for the Holiday!  I know, what, are you crazy Mike??
> Well, what the Post Office is doing now, is that you can work a holiday, but instead of the extra 8 hours of pay, they give you 8 more hours of vacation time!  Seeing as I am trying to finesse an extra 4 days onto our October vacation, I need all the vacation days I can store up!  I'll do the same on July 4th and on labor day.  It's easy work days, as we only have a skeleton crew, and a lot of times there isn't a maintenance boss at all, so the inmates run the asylum



nope...you ain't crazy (yet...keep hangin' around here tho  ) You are smart    Do what you have to do to get more days to spend in FL next vacation...duh..no brainer!  



Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all...just stopping by after a trip to Renninger's flea market this morning. It's supposed to storm this afternoon and evening so no yard work for me.




Oh...don't tell me you are complaining about the rain coming.... I KNOW you are NOT....    Glad to hear you are getting some of the crap Janet, Mike, Tracie and i had ALL freakin' week!    You take a turn now!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Oh...don't tell me you are complaining about the rain coming.... I KNOW you are NOT....    Glad to hear you are getting some of the crap Janet, Mike, Tracie and i had ALL freakin' week!    You take a turn now!


That's the LAST thing I would do. We need the rain badly and the storms are going to push all this humidity out for a few days. Tomorrow and Monday look to be beautiful!


----------



## RAPstar

i've retreated to my room because of a splitting headache. 3yr old nephew, and 3 and 2 yr old cousin's son and daughter have been having a screaming match for the last 30 odd minutes.....just cause they can. At least my niece didn't join them.


----------



## donaldduck352

Didnn't get any rain over here yet.I would go outside and do a raindance if it would help.But its to bloody HOT!!Looking @ the thermoter its reading 93degrees And its not summer yet!


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> i've retreated to my room because of a splitting headache. 3yr old nephew, and 3 and 2 yr old cousin's son and daughter have been having a screaming match for the last 30 odd minutes.....just cause they can. At least my niece didn't join them.



 Oh how I love when my DD17 has her friends over.2 days ago I couldnn't hear mysef think.I uasually go hide in the garage.


----------



## scotlass

loribell said:


> Woo Hoo for you & your team scotlass! Now why are you covered in bruises?



Evening youse....

Thanks Lori 

The bruises came from bashing my legs off the seats infront,to the side and behind when i was jumping about like a looney when we scored.When we all calmed down i was actually 3 rows forward of where i was sitting....  It was crazy,i havent hugged and kissed so many strangers since..........well......since that  _one_ party in college but thats a whole other story !!


----------



## Foladar

im too lazy to quote. yeah it was this morning, 10:30 however shortly after, the wait went to 90 minutes, so I don't think it was a typo.  Simpsons is at 90 right now, MIB is at 45.  Crazy.


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> Oh how I love when my DD17 has her friends over.2 days ago I couldnn't hear mysef think.I uasually go hide in the garage.



well when it's just the niece and nephew, it's not bad cause they're pretty well behaved for being 1 and 3. But add the other two!!!   oh well. maybe i'll just sit in the cool darkness of my room and watch Death at a Funeral.



scotlass said:


> Evening youse....
> 
> The bruises came from bashing my legs off the seats infront,to the side and behind when i was jumping about like a looney when we scored.When we all calmed down i was actually 3 rows forward of where i was sitting....  It was crazy,i havent hugged and kissed so many strangers since..........well......since that  _one_ party in college but thats a whole other story !!



Who won what? It kinda reminds me one time when we had gone out boating and I didn't wear sunscreen, I was so burnt, but was jumping up and down that night cause one of my favorite musicals one best revival at the tony's that year. I know, I'm a nerd.


----------



## donaldduck352

I never heard of that movie RAPstar Isit new?


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> I never heard of that movie RAPstar Isit new?



i think it came out earlier this year. it's directed by Frank Oz. It's a comedy, kinda in the vein of Oz's other movie, In & Out.


----------



## donaldduck352

Kool,I love Frank Oz work Got to go find this movie now!!


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> Evening youse....
> 
> Thanks Lori
> 
> The bruises came from bashing my legs off the seats infront,to the side and behind when i was jumping about like a looney when we scored.When we all calmed down i was actually 3 rows forward of where i was sitting....  It was crazy,i havent hugged and kissed so many strangers since..........well......since that  _one_ party in college but thats a whole other story !!



     You fit in well around here!


----------



## donaldduck352

Looking @ the radar for Orlando.Looks like round two,more rain heading that way.I pray everyone knows the lighting factor down here 
 Yes I'm vey BORED.I'm looking at weather now!!
 But this is a whole lot better then MySpace.I closed my site last week!


----------



## donaldduck352

Still bored.Another round of rain heading that way!!
 Hey Metro did you do a rainedance??


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> i think it came out earlier this year. it's directed by Frank Oz. It's a comedy, kinda in the vein of Oz's other movie, In & Out.



 Call me old Frank OZ did the puppet work on the movie Labyirthe,I probally spelled wrong(my english teacher would have a fun time with me now)
You know the movie with David Bowie!!


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> Call me old Frank OZ did the puppet work on the movie Labyirthe,I probally spelled wrong(my english teacher would have a fun time with me now)
> You know the movie with David Bowie!!



I love Labyrinth!!! David Bowie's songs for that movie rock!!! I need to get on DVD. I already have The Dark Crystal. I love Jim Henson, he was a bloody genius.


----------



## keishashadow

thanks lori for the good wishes...Rats got hosed, still in 1st place though...penguins not hanging well either...think the octupuses scared them


orlandonyc said:


> still trying for getting you a redhead tag.....


 
deep down...we're all redheads 

luv the plopper avatar 



Akdar said:


> I also am working Monday, but I signed up for the Holiday! I know, what, are you crazy Mike??
> Well, what the Post Office is doing now, is that you can work a holiday, but instead of the extra 8 hours of pay, they give you 8 more hours of vacation time! Seeing as I am trying to finesse an extra 4 days onto our October vacation, I need all the vacation days I can store up! I'll do the same on July 4th and on labor day. It's easy work days, as we only have a skeleton crew, and a lot of times there isn't a maintenance boss at all, so the inmates run the asylum


 
we're in good hands...u all passed civil service tests 
my DH always voluteers to work the holidays...triple time - ca-ching, he's going out midnight - yuck. Know if they offered the time in lieu of cash he'd take it & run away FAST 



scotlass said:


> Evening youse....
> 
> Thanks Lori
> 
> The bruises came from bashing my legs off the seats infront,to the side and behind when i was jumping about like a looney when we scored.When we all calmed down i was actually 3 rows forward of where i was sitting....  It was crazy,i havent hugged and kissed so many strangers since..........well......since that _one_ party in college but thats a whole other story !!


they sound well worth it, congrats!



RAPstar said:


> I love Labyrinth!!! David Bowie's songs for that movie rock!!! I need to get on DVD. I already have The Dark Crystal. I love Jim Henson, he was a bloody genius.


quite a cult fav!
Dance Magic Dance,
dance magic dance,
jump magic jump,
jump magic jump
put that magic jump on me,
slap that baby set it free


----------



## donaldduck352

10-4 Jim Henson and Frank Oz A good combo there!!
Thanks for the spelling bee on the name of the movie Should of known this.And it's still one of my fav movies.Well along with Indy-Jones>>


----------



## donaldduck352

Thanks keisha now thats song is in my head Now I got too go threw my libary to find this movie.I know I got it (on VHS) 

 Good night homies,I'm doingmore  then I need.
 With that god bless all 

 I know I'm going to bed now,my DD17 just put on Purple Rain AGAINE!!
 Donn't get me wrong I love the story.But 4times in 1day,grows allitle thin!!

 Goodnight!!!


----------



## Metro West

Foladar said:


> im too lazy to quote. yeah it was this morning, 10:30 however shortly after, the wait went to 90 minutes, so I don't think it was a typo.  Simpsons is at 90 right now, MIB is at 45.  Crazy.


Yup...this is why I don't go to the parks on a holiday weekend...but might Monday.  



donaldduck352 said:


> I never heard of that movie RAPstar Isit new?


Here ya go:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368



donaldduck352 said:


> Still bored.Another round of rain heading that way!!
> Hey Metro did you do a rainedance??


Yes...and it wasn't pretty. I've had decent rainfall since 8pm and it's still coming down...a lot slower now but at least it's falling.


----------



## ky07

*Quick stop by to say good night homies  *


----------



## Metro West

Yeah...I'm bushed too. Have a good night all!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> quite a cult fav!
> Dance Magic Dance,
> dance magic dance,
> jump magic jump,
> jump magic jump
> put that magic jump on me,
> slap that baby set it free



I love that song! That and "The World Falls Down", also known as the song from the scene where Jennifer Connely hallucinates she's at a ball being seduced by David Bowie. Only from the mind of Jim Henson



donaldduck352 said:


> 10-4 Jim Henson and Frank Oz A good combo there!!
> Thanks for the spelling bee on the name of the movie Should of known this.And it's still one of my fav movies.Well along with Indy-Jones>>



lol, I actually had to search to get the spelling. I never remember where the I and Y go. It's funny, I never knew Frank Oz was the performer for Miss Piggy till I was older. I always thought it was a real woman. There never were too many women muppeteers. I still haven't gotten around to watching Death at a Funeral, I blame it on my niece and nephew!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## bubba's mom

Greetings everyone!

Mom's birthday was a success...she had a great night!

It's the FIRST day of the holiday weekend for ME...I took off Tuesday (since I work Saturdays) 

Going to ketchup around the house today....have a list a mile long  

Will check in on breaks 

Have a great Sunday  

ps--Janet....sorry bout ur pens


----------



## tlinus

RAPstar said:


> Good morning starshine.......the earth says "hello".



*I say that to my kids all the time!!! Best.Line.EVAH!!!!!*



Akdar said:


> I also am working Monday, but I signed up for the Holiday!  I know, what, are you crazy Mike??
> Well, what the Post Office is doing now, is that you can work a holiday, but instead of the extra 8 hours of pay, they give you 8 more hours of vacation time!  Seeing as I am trying to finesse an extra 4 days onto our October vacation, I need all the vacation days I can store up!  I'll do the same on July 4th and on labor day.  It's easy work days, as we only have a skeleton crew, and a lot of times there isn't a maintenance boss at all, so the inmates run the asylum



*You are not crazy Mike - you are a man with a mission    
Didn't you do that last year too?? Worked most of the holidays to get extra days off?*


scotlass said:


> Evening youse....
> 
> Thanks Lori
> 
> The bruises came from bashing my legs off the seats infront,to the side and behind when i was jumping about like a looney when we scored.When we all calmed down i was actually 3 rows forward of where i was sitting....  It was crazy,i havent hugged and kissed so many strangers since..........*well......since that  one party in college but thats a whole other story !! *



     
*yeah - you definately fit in here!!!!*
     

*Congrats on your team winning - maybe one of these days a Philadelphia Team (be it baseball, basketball, football or hockey) will get beyond the playoffs and win a championship - hopeful to see it in MY lifetime, right Barb & Mike??!!??*

*Have a great Sunday all - its yardwork day. I have someone cut my grass but now I have alot of planting to do, actually behind schedule with the vegetable garden   - will try to be back later!!*


----------



## ky07

*Guess its not too late to say Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## loribell

Good morning everyone! 

Barb - glad your ma loved her birthday. You are a good kid! 

I bought a pool yesterday. We are setting it up today. It is supposed to be in the 90's all week. Guess it's going to be a long, hot summer.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning/afternoon all ...

Sorry to have been MIA but we've had a very stressful and busy week - just glad it's over and a new week is starting.

Will bbl after trying to do some ketchup ...*


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> *I say that to my kids all the time!!! Best.Line.EVAH!!!!!*


 Tracie....see if this brings back memories! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKeGzNa6Xzw&feature=related


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon all!!


----------



## donaldduck352

We got no rain yesterday It's like a dust bowl over here.And my neighbor is burning So I turned on the sprinklers just in case..


----------



## scotlass

Evening youse.....

Just watched AI and pat on the back America,great choice for winner.

And George Michael.....  I saw him twice last year and he was amazing ,so if your a fan get tickets to his American Tour.You _WONT_ be dissapointed !!!


----------



## donaldduck352

loribell said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Barb - glad your ma loved her birthday. You are a good kid!
> 
> I bought a pool yesterday. We are setting it up today. It is supposed to be in the 90's all week. Guess it's going to be a long, hot summer.



 I hope that weather yesterday didnn't hit YA.Watching the Weather Channel,Oklahoma got hit hard with tornadoes.


----------



## loribell

donaldduck352 said:


> We got no rain yesterday It's like a dust bowl over here.And my neighbor is burning So I turned on the sprinklers just in case..



Some people are just ignorant. Does the state  not put burn bans in effect under those conditions? When it is like that here Oklahoma does. Good luck!



donaldduck352 said:


> I hope that weather yesterday didnn't hit YA.Watching the Weather Channel,Oklahoma got hit hard with tornadoes.



Nope, we are way south of the area that was hit by quite a bit. Thanks for the concern!


----------



## donaldduck352

loribell said:


> Some people are just ignorant. Does the state  not put burn bans in effect under those conditions? When it is like that here Oklahoma does. Good luck!
> Their is not a offical burn ban posted for our county We havenn;t seen a drop in almost a month..But my neibther donn't care if there was 1 or not.She got 2tickets last year for doing this,and she still donn't care
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, we are way south of the area that was hit by quite a bit. Thanks for the concern!



 I'm glad too hear that I was worrying about Ya when I seen the videos clips.We are glad it missed YA


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> We got no rain yesterday It's like a dust bowl over here.And my neighbor is burning So I turned on the sprinklers just in case..


You guys didn't get any of that rain yesterday? I got a nice shower on the west side from 8pm until after 11pm.


----------



## donaldduck352

No not a drop!!Ocala got some,not us(we live 20miles south of Ocala)
 Wish we did!!Thats Florida,rain on 1 side of the road,and not a drop on the other!!


----------



## orlandonyc

Hope that all Da Homies have a fun and safe Memorial Day and for the troops:


----------



## donaldduck352

Memorial Day BBQ pixs PhotoBucket going to be busy tommorrow


----------



## donaldduck352

And yes lets remember what this day is about


----------



## tlinus

Metro West said:


> Tracie....see if this brings back memories!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKeGzNa6Xzw&feature=related



I remember my mom - did that with me - and Johnny Depp in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory said that - brought back memories


----------



## tlinus

A very, very dear close friend of mine just got reactivated (again) - already served 3 tours - he has very little kids too......keep a prayer out there for Jerry, okay? He is a high rank MP with the Air Force.

Waiting for the call for my DH - he was in logistics and never reupped in 2000 - he may eventually get a call if this mess does not get straight soon.


----------



## Metro West

Well...I guess I'm going to get off here. 

Have a good night and a nice Memorial Day tomorrow!


----------



## donaldduck352

Me too.Goodnight homies.My Dw got too go too work@5AM..I wish she would call-in  But she is dedicated(she is a nurse)..
 Withthat I'll post pixs of my BBQ skills tommorrow.Goodnight and bless all


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies  *


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> Tracie....see if this brings back memories!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKeGzNa6Xzw&feature=related



Who is Oliver?  



tlinus said:


> A very, very dear close friend of mine just got reactivated (again) - already served 3 tours - he has very little kids too......keep a prayer out there for Jerry, okay? He is a high rank MP with the Air Force.
> 
> Waiting for the call for my DH - he was in logistics and never reupped in 2000 - he may eventually get a call if this mess does not get straight soon.



That sucks major!! I swear if they ever start the draft again, I'm moving to Canada!! Of course it's easier that I kinda know a few ppl up there now cause of this board. Hint hint Bonlee!!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> Thanks keisha now thats song is in my head Now I got too go threw my libary to find this movie.I know I got it (on VHS)
> 
> Good night homies,I'm doingmore  then I need.
> With that god bless all
> 
> I know I'm going to bed now,my DD17 just put on Purple Rain AGAINE!!
> Donn't get me wrong I love the story.But 4times in 1day,grows allitle thin!!
> 
> Goodnight!!!


 
like the music and the club scenes...morris day almost stole the show



Metro West said:


> Yup...this is why I don't go to the parks on a holiday weekend...but might Monday.
> 
> .


 
good holiday to u too Todd...

 they'd have to tie me down to keep me away from the parks



bubba's mom said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> Mom's birthday was a success...she had a great night!
> 
> It's the FIRST day of the holiday weekend for ME...I took off Tuesday (since I work Saturdays)
> 
> Going to ketchup around the house today....have a list a mile long
> 
> Will check in on breaks
> 
> Have a great Sunday
> 
> *ps--Janet....sorry bout ur pens*


 
we'll be back...just need to figure out how to cook all that octopus 

had to head out this am near dawn to take jr to caddy...forgot how nice it is to drive thru the country before everybody else is hogging up the road 

enjoy the day...i'll be waving my rally flag later on


----------



## bubba's mom

Happy Memorial Day....remember to thank and/or think of a vetern 


What a busy weekend thus far.....managed to clean out the garage, wash windows and get the patio cleaned up yesterday.

Today....my husband's "play room"  gets the cleanin' out  


I took tomorrow off....so after Bubba gets off to skool...more work around here for me 

orlandonyc...lookin' forward to those bbq pix....nobody wants to cook here...just throwing burgers & dogs on the grill....oh, and got some corn on the cob too  

Hope everyone enjoys their day ​


----------



## cbdmhgp

HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY! Taking the kids to the pool, then coming home to some RIBS!


----------



## orlandonyc

Bubba's Mom How's this?


----------



## bubba's mom

They aren't yours...are they???

They have to be YOURS and YOU cookin' 'em


----------



## orlandonyc

well then i would be in short supply. pop is cooking this year. the top pic is from reunion . sorry about the confusion...


----------



## bubba's mom

that's okay....Janet likes food porn anyway..... 

Just have yourself a great day!


----------



## donaldduck352

HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY ALL
Hope eveyone is doing good!


----------



## ky07

*Happy Memorial Day ,
Dw is thinking of her dad cause he was a Vietanam vet and guess I spelled it right but He was the one who took us to Universal for the first time in 2005 and then he passed away 6 months later from all the chemicals they used over there and those guys and the ones that are serving now needs and gets much repect for what they are doing.*


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Happy Memorial Day ,
> Dw is thinking of her dad cause he was a Vietanam vet and guess I spelled it right but He was the one who took us to Universal for the first time in 2005 and then he passed away 6 months later from all the chemicals they used over there and those guys and the ones that are serving now needs and gets much repect for what they are doing.*



i hugged my soldier today.
and i gave him an extra hug from the homies here.


----------



## RAPstar

Afternoon homies. Woke up late today. 27 minutes late for work. Got off at 3 tho. Now just relaxing here. Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> that's okay....Janet likes food porn anyway.....
> 
> Just have yourself a great day!


 






we scarfed down our delmonicos like rabid dogs...a splurge on my grocery budget now that gasoline has started to infringe upon it ...yet oh, so worth it 

mac - hug ur soldier again, just because 

im sore, decided to whip out the carpet scrubber & go to town today...quit after 2 rooms 

my baby's birthday tomorrow...

15 

how did that happen?


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> we scarfed down our delmonicos like rabid dogs...a splurge on my grocery budget now that gasoline has started to infringe upon it ...yet oh, so worth it
> 
> mac - hug ur soldier again, just because
> 
> im sore, decided to whip out the carpet scrubber & go to town today...quit after 2 rooms
> 
> my baby's birthday tomorrow...
> 
> 15
> 
> how did that happen?



God, I don't even remember being 15.


----------



## Metro West

Well...another long Memorial Day weekend comes to a close.   

Have a good night!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hola everyone and Happy Memorial Day!

I hope everyone enjoyed the nice long weekend....just wanted to let everyone know that I am back...hopefully I'll be able to finish that TR soon


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys!  Back from the camping trip and getting very frustrated with photobucket.  Seems like what used to take 5 minutes now takes 5 hours!  Anyone else having trouble with getting logged out each time you upload a picture?  No matter how many I try to upload at once (new or old way), it pretty much only does one at a time and then kicks me out before doing the next one.  Anyways, I'll try to do a bit at a time and see how they look!

The big news!  Okay, you guys already knew it, but tomorrow is Royce and my 20 YEAR ANNIVERSARY!  Woo hoo!  And, to show you the pics of the new car we bought for our anniversary present on Friday:

At the dealership:






Today:











I'll try to do some more from the weekend later!


----------



## macraven

happy anniversary marcie.

i thought gold was the 20 year anniversary gift.
assume a car is the next best thing.


good looking car.
is it all yours to drive??



and a good morning to all the homies here.

it's tuesday.  only 4 more work days this week until the weekend...


----------



## Motherfletcher

*MORNING!*

I have 10 days until our 20th Anniversary.  How many more are left on my sentence?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> happy anniversary marcie.
> 
> i thought gold was the 20 year anniversary gift.
> assume a car is the next best thing.
> ...


 
a set of wheels beats the heck out of china enjoy ur milestone & new ride marcie (don't let the kids drive it )

picture of Pittsburgh Penguin's fan after last night's fiasco





hang our heads in shame 

15 i remember, everything after that was just gravy


----------



## tlinus

Motherfletcher said:


> *MORNING!*
> 
> I have 10 days until our 20th Anniversary.  How many more are left on my sentence?



*Morning Fletch  

How was your mini vacation??? Still waiting to hear all about it  *




KStarfish82 said:


> Hola everyone and Happy Memorial Day!
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed the nice long weekend....just wanted to let everyone know that I am back...hopefully I'll be able to finish that TR soon



*Hey - hope you had a great weekend!!! Get working on that trip report  *



marciemi said:


> Hi guys!  Back from the camping trip and getting very frustrated with photobucket.  Seems like what used to take 5 minutes now takes 5 hours!  Anyone else having trouble with getting logged out each time you upload a picture?  No matter how many I try to upload at once (new or old way), it pretty much only does one at a time and then kicks me out before doing the next one.  Anyways, I'll try to do a bit at a time and see how they look!
> 
> The big news!  Okay, you guys already knew it, but tomorrow is Royce and my 20 YEAR ANNIVERSARY!  Woo hoo!  And, to show you the pics of the new car we bought for our anniversary present on Friday:
> 
> At the dealership:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to do some more from the weekend later!



*Happy anniversary Marcie & Royce!!! 
Nice wheels too - need some pics of the inside too, ya know, enquiring minds   *


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Happy Tuesday!


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> *MORNING!*
> 
> I have 10 days until our 20th Anniversary.  How many more are left on my sentence?



when you find out the answer to that, let me know........


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies*


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all 





JR!!!
Hope ya git some good stuff  


Happy Anniversary Marcie!  Nice car!  Hondas will last a day shy of forever....

Janet...when ur done bein' sore...bring yer scrubber here   


I took today off  ...I'm off to be productive    Not many more days _off_ for me before vacation....even *LESS *for some other people


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR!!!
> Hope ya git some good stuff
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary Marcie!  Nice car!  Hondas will last a day shy of forever....
> 
> Janet...when ur done bein' sore...bring yer scrubber here
> 
> 
> I took today off  ...I'm off to be productive    Not many more days _off_ for me before vacation....*even LESS for some other people*



*ahem*
you talking about me   

     

Happy Birthday JR!!!!


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl

Good afternoon everybody...

excited i am.........6 days away from my vacation .... 

btw when will i get the color on my avatar lettering?


----------



## macraven

Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Good afternoon everybody...
> 
> excited i am.........6 days away from my vacation ....
> 
> btw when will i get the color on my avatar lettering?



you might have a better chance of getting your tag colorized on the DL forums.
i heard the tag fairy does creative work over there.

hope you enjoy your universal vacation that is soon to happen!

you'll have to tell us all about your fun there.

have a great trip!


----------



## macraven

and a very happy birthday to jr..........


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon Homies!!Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day 

Sorry I didnn't get back too you all yesterday,got real busy with cooking and all..I did get some pixs of my steaks tho!

And How would you like yours cooked?




Decided to go with NYStrips!!
Afer 2hrs of grilling heres the end result:




After eating My good friend sayed it was time for aboat ride(he doesnn't drink)So I said sure


----------



## donaldduck352

My DW was Didnn't get back till dark.Just told her we need to buy1 and she can drive it.NO is what she says everytime.You already have two.But I want a airboat!!But she's right BOAT stands for Break Out Another Thousand.1 day she'll give in.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all- 
Quick fly by....
Haven't been here in a few days. Had a very busy Memorial Day weekend   

Happy Belated Memorial Day  to all and to all our service men and women.

Let's see...On Sat., Chrissy had a laser quest party to go to. Then after that, we went to church.
On Sunday, we had a wedding to go to. Someone from DH's small group, the DD got married. Got my mom and dad to watch the kids so we can make it to the wedding and wedding reception. It was a riot!  
We had a great time! We sat with some fun peeps at the wedding reception and had a blast!  Unfortunately, DH and I didn't get to dance at the wedding b/c we had to leave by 8:30pm to pick up the kids   Oh well, we had a great time anyways.
On Monday, we went to see Indiana Jones 4 at the matinee. It was very good!   We also ordered our 2-Day Magic Your Way passes via ticket reservations with Disney on the phone. Tried to get MYW passes via AAA store, but they don't sell them unless you do a vacation package with them. 
Today, went to Woodfield mall to get a couple of giftcards at the Disney Store and to get other things. I live abut 5-10 min away from Woodfield Mall.


Happy birthday to JR!    


Happy wedding anniversary, Marcie and DH!     

Don't know if I'll be back later, as DS likes to be on computer when he gets home from school.
I haven't read back a few pages, so no clue what's been going on lately.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## macraven

hi rose, hey, you can buy disney tickets at the schaumberg disney store.
that way you don't have to pay s & h for them.




mr donald.........i'll take mine rare




can i ride shotgun on that airboat with youse?


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> hi rose, hey, you can buy disney tickets at the schaumberg disney store.
> that way you don't have to pay s & h for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr donald.........i'll take mine rare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i ride shotgun on that airboat with youse?



 Thats the way my Dw likes it also!!
Got a friend that has a airboat with 5seats and 500HP.That boat would fly if it had wings!!


----------



## RAPstar

afternoon all. half day at work today! came home and actually cleaned my room some!!!  and I am ! And listening to the Eurythmics cause I am the love child of Annie Lennox.......or I wished I was. lol


----------



## keishashadow

wow - strip steaks & an airboat...who can top that? on my bucket list

thanx for the bd wishes, will show them off to jr once he's done socializing...via grand theft auto if i hear one more time that such video games are contributing to the decline of western civilization im gonna lose what's left of my mind

dh will be jealous...his is tomorrow

rose - is that the mall that has the DVC too?


----------



## donaldduck352

I'm regrettig (somewhat) for getting on that boat now.My Dw is still mad @ me for leaving her with the mess yesterday  But I think tommorrow she gets off of work @1PM.So I'll surprise her and take her to the matinee to see the Indy movie


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> I'm regrettig (somewhat) for getting on that boat now.My Dw is still mad @ me for leaving her with the mess yesterday But I think tommorrow she gets off of work @1PM.So I'll surprise her and take her to the matinee to see the Indy movie


marriage = give & take, you'll be on the short end next time - trust me 
my DH likes to hop on the bike & vrooom off now & again...usually, a good idea when he does


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> marriage = give & take, you'll be on the short end next time - trust me
> my DH likes to hop on the bike & vrooom off now & again...usually, a good idea when he does



 Oh I know she'll get me back.Maybe not tommorrow or next week,but she will.


----------



## donaldduck352

I'm outta here homies.I got todo the dishes She is getting back @ me now .Goodnight,I'll check-in tommorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> Oh I know she'll get me back.Maybe not tommorrow or next week,but she will.


 
we're hardwired like elephants


----------



## RAPstar

i love elephants. they're so magetical!


----------



## orlandonyc

keishashadow said:


> marriage = give & take, you'll be on the short end next time - trust me
> my DH likes to hop on the bike & vrooom off now & again...usually, a good idea when he does



My DW usually claps when i take off


----------



## Metro West

Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> btw when will i get the color on my avatar lettering?


The Tag Fairy has to notice you in order to get color.


----------



## loribell

Evening everyone!






Marcie & Royce!






JR!​


----------



## Metro West

Good night folks...have a good evening.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I was so tired I took a 2hr nap.

The heat is draining.


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies *


----------



## DaddyDon

Good Morning all........:


----------



## Metro West

Good morning! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## cbdmhgp

GOOD MORNING! Kids get out of school in 5 days


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies*


----------



## tlinus

the Dark Marauder said:


> I was so tired I took a 2hr nap.
> 
> The heat is draining.




Take the nap now before Ad comes into town  - any cool plans? how long is she staying?? 

Going to have to try and track you down next week


----------



## tlinus

*Morning all!!!

Happy Hump Day!!!!*


----------



## macraven

morning homies....



another cold day here.

had the furnace on all yesterday and it is still running.



we have only 2 seasons here.

winter and the 4th of july


----------



## the Dark Marauder

tlinus said:


> Take the nap now before Ad comes into town  - any cool plans? how long is she staying??
> 
> Going to have to try and track you down next week



Fri-Mon. Going to DeLeon Springs and Kennedy Space Center. No, I'm not going to KSC on launch day--that's been sold out for weeks.


----------



## keishashadow

and a big good morning back @ y'all 

with the wind chill, it was 30 here when i crawled outta the sack this am 

im determined to see a shuttle live - have been just missing them for years...

figured for October, instead of day of...schedule trip a few days later to catch the window delay will probably be one of the few to launch on time


----------



## marciemi

Morning all!  Busy day yesterday (and the weekend) so haven't done much responding.  We're also in the chilly weather.  It was in the 80's here on Monday and within a few hours dropped 40 degrees Monday evening.  Of course Stephen spent all day Monday planting his garden (finally moving everything outside), so has had to be covering everything up the past few nights when it's been in the mid-30's!

The car seems to be fine.  I've only actualy ridden in it once and haven't driven it yet, so what do I know?   I'm perfectly happy with my old minivan so I don't have to worry about all the new gizmos and about scratching it or getting it dirty!  So DH is driving the van - fine with me!  Haven't had a chance to do any interior shots - sorry!

Thanks for the anniversary congrats - it was a pretty crummy day - being back at work after a 4 day weekend, and my coworker is off this week, so of course it was chaos.  Still working on those photobucket pics.  Here are a couple to tide you over - we have Eric celebrating his 13th birthday while camping this weekend:






And a flash back to the our second time camping ever, when he celebrated his SECOND birthday:






Janet - we got Wii Fit for Eric for his birthday and the whole family has been having a blast with it.  Have you looked into it yet?  It's a lot of fun, and probably good on the strength/yoga/balance, but I think pretty useless for the cardio part if you actually work out.  It yelled at me today because I didn't work out yesterday ("Too busy to workout, Marcie?") and I'm like, "Um, I ran 4 miles and did weights at the Y - yeah, I think I worked out!"    But it's a good way to keep an eye on your weight and BMI.


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning everyone! 

Well...I was productive yesterday   2 bags of trash, 2 bags of donations...You can actually see the carpet in that room AND walk over to the window without falling over anything  

Almost done spring cleaning...have Bubba's room and our closet yet    Looking forward to school getting out so I have more time to do stuff like that.    Have to finish the inside stuff I want to finish and the outside planting before we go away.... 

Yesterday it was mid 80's and humid here...till t-storms blew thru about 7:30pm.  Then the temp and humidity bottomed out.  Actually had to close the windows so it wouldn't get too chilly overnight  

Anyhow...high 60's and sunny today    Gonna be a "nice day" 






*MR. KEISHASHADOW!!!!! *

Not much else goin' on in House of Bubba...cooked out since Monday...told DH didn't take Tuesday off to cook  

How is everyone??  Holiday weekend makes lotsa homies scat...either that, or they are all finally gettin' some good weather & are outside enjoyin' it!


----------



## loribell

HAPPY HUMP DAY EVERYONE!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JANET'S DH!





​


----------



## tlinus

*Happy Hubby Birthday, Mr. KS!!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> *Happy Hubby Birthday, Mr. KS!!!!*


ooooooh man is he gonna dig that cake & the balloon  ...wonder if he has the oomph to handle all those candles barb 

snoozing away...nothing like 12 hour midnight shift on yr BD , will throw some shrimp scampi @ him for dinner to take the edge off ...to go with his left over BD cake/jrs...which was actually just a 1/2 sheet with pens logo on it 

u packed yet? do u have to pack for family...i do...otherwise they'd have 1 outfit, no underwear & in a grocery bag...lots of electronic toys though.

barb - go, go, go girl...vacation's right around the corner, almost time to get packing

marci -yr son looks thrilled!  when do his braces come off?  never knew anybody w/2 minivans, make sure u get ur turn on the new one too! What if i don't want to know my BMI missy? ha, i've got a treadmill and weight bench that laff @ me, don't need to spend all those bucks for more abuse . From what i gather, it hasn't gotten great reviews ; evidently...very easy to cheat (now, why would anybody do that if the intent is to exercise?) and the testers said they were so over it after a few weeks as to the running games, etc. However, anything to get peeps moving is a good thing. Now that jr bought his PS3, don't think he'll bother with games other than Zelda/Mario franchise...he's all about Grand Theft Auto. Guess im contributing to the decline of america's youth by allowing him to purchase it


----------



## orlandonyc

bubba's mom said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Well...I was productive yesterday   2 bags of trash, 2 bags of donations...You can actually see the carpet in that room AND walk over to the window without falling over anything
> 
> Almost done spring cleaning...have Bubba's room and our closet yet    Looking forward to school getting out so I have more time to do stuff like that.    Have to finish the inside stuff I want to finish and the outside planting before we go away....
> 
> Yesterday it was mid 80's and humid here...till t-storms blew thru about 7:30pm.  Then the temp and humidity bottomed out.  Actually had to close the windows so it wouldn't get too chilly overnight
> 
> Anyhow...high 60's and sunny today    Gonna be a "nice day"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MR. KEISHASHADOW!!!!! *
> 
> Not much else goin' on in House of Bubba...cooked out since Monday...told DH didn't take Tuesday off to cook
> 
> How is everyone??  Holiday weekend makes lotsa homies scat...either that, or they are all finally gettin' some good weather & are outside enjoyin' it!



i thought i was busy


----------



## marciemi

Janet - yeah, I didn't want to know my BMI either.  At least it didn't laugh at me - it told me I was "normal" - well, upper portion of the normal box, but at least not "overweight" like it told my DH (who is incidentally in much better shape than I am).  

Evidently I have no sense of balance however, which is what it uses primarily to tell you your "Wii Fit" age.  Mine keeps telling me I'm like 54 based on my age and balance (or lack thereof).  Meanwhile, DH's tells him he's like 37!    I think a lot of it is that I have heel spurs and just can't stand and press weight on my feet like they want you to do on the balance tests (without a lot of pain!).  

I'm surprised your DS can wear golf cleats on the course caddying - that was one of the first "no-no's" on my DS' rules list.  Which doesn't make any sense to me - you're on a golf course - why not wear golf shoes so you aren't sliding around?  But he can't!

Anyways - wish your husband a happy b-day from me as well.  You guys have it backwards - in our family, Matt's birthday is the day AFTER his dad's, and my brother's birthday is the day after my dad's.  Got them switched around!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## donaldduck352

tlinus said:


> *Happy Hubby Birthday, Mr. KS!!!!*




 Good afterHUMPDAYnoon all.Kool looking cake.Happy birthday!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Little calm around here.Dw and I are talking again(after Monday's boat trip)This is agood thing Goodnight Homies.Dis tommorrow.By the way Indiana Jones movie was great Did the matinee,still crowded!!But ate way too much popcorn


----------



## RAPstar

TO all of you complaining about cold weather: 

Wanna trade?  It's already in the 90's here. I hate Texas summers. Especially since I have leather seats in my car (that smells like Crayons, or so everyone who'd ridden in it says, and it supposedly a VW Beetle thing too). I'd gladly have cold weather all the time. Plus I'm like a bear and have self-insulation!!


----------



## Metro West

Heading to bed...have a good night!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone....just checking in!

I feel so out of the loop!


----------



## marciemi

Okay guys - a few more pics for you from this weekend:

All of us on the beach:






This is at the bike rental place - a BIG chair:






This is a place we ate dinner at.  Really strange - they have goats living on the roof of the restaurant!   






Finally, a shot of my guys before the Memorial Day parade:


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone....just checking in!
> 
> I feel so out of the loop!



*Me too ... been MIA for too long.  

It's been a rough couple of weeks here - had a death in the family - a cousin of mine who we were close to.  He was 36 and we still don't know what the cause of death was.  He was diagnosed as diabetic just over a year ago and our theory was it was related to that but we need to wait for the tests to come back.

To compound that, we found out that he was lying to the family about some things that were going on in his life, plus his ex is causing a stink about his assets ...  it's all a great big mess.  It's been especially hard on my uncle who is going through his third round of chemotherapy.  We're all very disappointed and angry ...

*


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Me too ... been MIA for too long.
> 
> It's been a rough couple of weeks here - had a death in the family - a cousin of mine who we were close to.  He was 36 and we still don't know what the cause of death was.  He was diagnosed as diabetic just over a year ago and our theory was it was related to that but we need to wait for the tests to come back.
> 
> To compound that, we found out that he was lying to the family about some things that were going on in his life, plus his ex is causing a stink about his assets ...  it's all a great big mess.  It's been especially hard on my uncle who is going through his third round of chemotherapy.  We're all very disappointed and angry ...
> 
> *



  sorry bout your loss Bonlee. Hopefully everything will sort itself out. Sending my best wishes and prayers your way!!


----------



## loribell

So sorry about your loss Bonny & Lee. I hope everything gets straightened out quickly.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> sorry bout your loss Bonlee. Hopefully everything will sort itself out. Sending my best wishes and prayers your way!!





loribell said:


> So sorry about your loss Bonny & Lee. I hope everything gets straightened out quickly.



*Thanks everyone ... it will get sorted out - it's just a big pain right now.  The anger and hurt will too dissipate*


----------



## macraven

orlandonyc said:


> i thought i was busy




i just love that scene from the simpsons movie.
your avatar pic with the pig.......... 



donaldduck352 said:


> Little calm around here.Dw and I are talking again(after Monday's boat trip)This is agood thing Goodnight Homies.Dis tommorrow.By the way Indiana Jones movie was great Did the matinee,still crowded!!But ate way too much popcorn




heck, half of the fun of doing the matinee is the popcorn with extra butter of course.....




RAPstar said:


> TO all of you complaining about cold weather:
> 
> Wanna trade?  It's already in the 90's here. I hate Texas summers. Especially since I have leather seats in my car (that smells like Crayons, or so everyone who'd ridden in it says, and it supposedly a VW Beetle thing too). I'd gladly have cold weather all the time. Plus I'm like a bear and have self-insulation!!




will trade.........



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Me too ... been MIA for too long.
> 
> It's been a rough couple of weeks here - had a death in the family - a cousin of mine who we were close to.  He was 36 and we still don't know what the cause of death was.  He was diagnosed as diabetic just over a year ago and our theory was it was related to that but we need to wait for the tests to come back.
> 
> To compound that, we found out that he was lying to the family about some things that were going on in his life, plus his ex is causing a stink about his assets ...  it's all a great big mess.  It's been especially hard on my uncle who is going through his third round of chemotherapy.  We're all very disappointed and angry ...
> 
> *




bonny or bonnlee as andy would say, so sorry to hear of your loss.
that is a shock when a young person dies suddenly.

prayers and mummy dust and good thoughts for you.


----------



## macraven

keisha, that bmi stat ........well, i ignore mine every month when i do my weigh in and measurements at curves.


i don't like my numbers.
i'm in denial over them....


----------



## macraven

marcie, very nice family picture of you at the beach.

i do remember you saying one of your boys is always hot and wears shorts year round.

didn't realize he also went barefoot.......

some of you are bundled up and then there is the son that isn't.....




yea, we get a very cold breeze off the lake where we live.
i can imagine it was cold when you had that pic taken.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i just love that scene from the simpsons movie.
> your avatar pic with the pig..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck, half of the fun of doing the matinee is the popcorn with extra butter of course.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will trade.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonny or bonnlee as andy would say, so sorry to hear of your loss.
> that is a shock when a young person dies suddenly.
> 
> prayers and mummy dust and good thoughts for you.



Hi Mac! Feel like I haven't seen you in forever.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Hi Mac! Feel like I haven't seen you in forever.



i is here now.........or until forensic files starts back up tonight.....


----------



## macraven

From Orlando Sentinel
Bear spotted at Hard Rock Hotel near Universal Studios

A car passes the Hard Rock Hotel entrance at Universal Studios this morning. (JOE BURBANK, ORLANDO SENTINEL / May 28, 2008)

Walter Pacheco | Sentinel Staff Writer
3:12 PM CDT, May 28, 2008
Article tools
E-mail
Share
Print
Reprints
Post comment
Text size:
Florida Fish and Wildlife officials did not find the bear that wandered onto the Hard Rock Hotel property early this morning.

Orlando police are at Universal Studios today after reports of a black bear near the pool area, but Florida Fish and Wildlife officials said the bear never went into the water.

Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission officials are at the popular tourist spot to check out the reports.

Although the bear has not been found, Tom Schroder of Universal Studios said it is business as usual at the hotel and theme parks. The hotel has not been evacuated.


Related links
Map: Bear spotted in Hard Rock Hotel swimming pool
Hard Rock Hotel Photo
Bizarre animal news featuring Tiny Dancer, Thumbelina
Photos: College Park bear Photos
Orlando black bear caught Photos
College Park bear is back; people urged to avoid it

Travel, tourism, airline and airport news...
Orlando International Airport seeks new insurance brokers
Crist's picks for airport panel draw criticism
Poston to lead Port Canaveral tourism efforts
Gatorland reopens gift shop
Take that, Vegas: 'What happens in Orlando...'
More...
More Orlando Sentinel blogs
Gallery of the strange Photos

Latest on weird news and pop culture...
Naked maid accused of stealing $40,000 worth of jewelry
'Tootsie', 'Out of Africa' director Sydney Pollack dead at 73
Myspace Tom to the Rescue: Woman Charged in Myspace Hoax Suicide Case
It's Friday, it's time to dance
What the Burger?! Restaurant serves up $175 patties
More...
More Orlando Sentinel blogs
World record events around Central Florida
Weird news, video, photos and more


"We got the OK from the Fish and Wildlife officials to go about with our regular operations," Schroder said.

As of early afternoon, the bear still had not been found, but FWC's law enforcement officials have cordoned off an area where they think the bear might be, said Patricia Behnke, a spokeswoman for Fish and Wildlife.

The bear is thought to be a juvenile bear between 65 and 85 pounds with large ears, Behnke said.

"He was described as small and lanky," she said.

Police were first told of the bear sighting at 4:13 a.m., after a security guard spotted the bear on a security screen. The Hard Rock Hotel is located at 5601 Universal Blvd.

Mike Orlando, a wildlife biologist, said black bears are typically shy animals and that this one should not be a threat to residents in the area.

Check back for details.

Information from the Associated Press was used in this report.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Happy Thursday!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Tomorrow evening....


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ... 

I don't even know where to start . I have been working alot . On top of that we have had non stop activities with the kids and work . The schools are ending in a month and the parties , dinners and just plain old get togethers have started. 

I haven't been on in  a while and will NEVER ketchup if I had to I would be like this     for  days.

I have a lunchen today at 11:30 and then a friend of my DD is going to senior prom tonight so we want to go see her off . 

Friday is carnival day at my DS 's school so I will be there all day and this weekend I am sure there is something that we will have to do . 

Went to the PTA meeting again last night had to vote for my friend to get into office and   She did. I am happy for her . Now I hope she can  stir it up a little now and get some nice things back for the kiddies.  

Off to do some cleaning and get some stuff together . I hope to be back soon before the computer thinks I have forgotten how to use it .  . 


BTW story about the bear in the HRH Pool is kind of weird . What else is swimming in that water ... Ducks now bears ill I need a shower I swam there too ..  

 ok gotta run just a big HI  from me . 

Went to a p


----------



## coastermom

PICTURES>>>>













Free Image Host

Ok That is our cake we had...Then the 4 of us in front of the Simpsons  .. From left to right ..me , dd and her friend and then my friend .,,Then DD on her birthday in fornt of the mummy and then on our last day with the Simpsons . 

I am going to see if I can up load more But here are these for now .


----------



## scotlass

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Me too ... been MIA for too long.
> 
> It's been a rough couple of weeks here - had a death in the family - a cousin of mine who we were close to.  He was 36 and we still don't know what the cause of death was.  He was diagnosed as diabetic just over a year ago and our theory was it was related to that but we need to wait for the tests to come back.
> 
> To compound that, we found out that he was lying to the family about some things that were going on in his life, plus his ex is causing a stink about his assets ...  it's all a great big mess.  It's been especially hard on my uncle who is going through his third round of chemotherapy.  We're all very disappointed and angry ...
> 
> *



So sorry for your loss.....sendin hugs from oor the water !!!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Me too ... been MIA for too long. *
> 
> *It's been a rough couple of weeks here - had a death in the family - a cousin of mine who we were close to. He was 36 and we still don't know what the cause of death was. *


 
so sorry for your loss...hoping every day gets better

marci -  pics, those band uniforms are very bright lol, must be new!



macraven said:


> keisha, that bmi stat ........well, i ignore mine every month when i do my weigh in and measurements at curves.
> 
> 
> i don't like my numbers.
> i'm in denial over them....


 
_de-nile_

makes me think of






i need a vacation 

u too

still  about not getting columbus day week for vacation to join in all the fun yinz guys have planned


----------



## keishashadow

mary - nice pics, luv ur fanny pack u be styling


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> marcie, very nice family picture of you at the beach.
> 
> i do remember you saying one of your boys is always hot and wears shorts year round.
> 
> didn't realize he also went barefoot.......
> 
> some of you are bundled up and then there is the son that isn't......



Yep - that would be the kid!  We say that he lives in a different climate zone than the rest of us!



coastermom said:


> Hello all ...
> I don't even know where to start . I have been working alot . On top of that we have had non stop activities with the kids and work . The schools are ending in a month and the parties , dinners and just plain old get togethers have started.


Welcome back Mary!  Just jump in!  Enjoyed the pics!  When do your kids get out of school?  Ours have 8 days left and it seems like we're behind the power curve here - so many people online at least are out already!  Good luck with surviving the rest of school!



keishashadow said:


> marci -  pics, those band uniforms are very bright lol, must be new!



I know they had them last year as well at least, so they're not brand new.  Must use a lot of bleach on the white shirts!

Off to yet another fun day at the office.  2 people out this week so it's just me and my boss.  Joy!


----------



## loribell

Loved the pics Mary! Post some more when you can. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## RAPstar

Good morning Reheads!


----------



## coastermom

Yup Coach fanny pack for me  . Got a gift card and well I just HAD to have it ... 


My kids are in school till the end of June  . I know it seems long but there are so many 1/2 days and testing days that it really is almost over.   I just hope the weather holds out I don't want it to get too hot here just hot enough to enjoy the outdoors ...Like 80 degrees or so . 

I will get to more photos for some reason subload works sometime and other times it doesnt  . I am thinking it may be the amount I try to up load so they may come in drips and draps but at least they will be posted sooner or later . 
Going to get some stuff done in the house I will try to BBL  .


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies
Not feeling too good cause allergies are acting up and usually my left eye swells up this time its my right eye so its back to the over the counter allergie meds  *


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies
> Not feeling too good cause allergies are acting up and usually my left eye swells up this time its my right eye so its back to the over the counter allergie meds  *



that sucks, lawrence. hope i gets better soon!


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies
> Not feeling too good cause allergies are acting up and usually my left eye swells up this time its my right eye so its back to the over the counter allergie meds  *


Sorry to hear...you'd better be in TIP TOP shape when you come down!


----------



## macraven

gee, i forgot to come back and post after forensic files this morning.

but then  i took a nap and then to curves and then to the recycle place and then to the grocery store.


when i got home, i held my cat until five minutes ago.


i'll be back later after csi is over tonight.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Sorry to hear...you'd better be in TIP TOP shape when you come down!



*Told Dw I didn't care if my eye was swollen shut I am taking this vacation 
Plus my airline tickets are nonrefundable and can't loose that money *


----------



## orlandonyc

HERE HERE, GOOD SHOW<<<<<< in stuffy British accent


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Eve all.Been home for over a hour and the cell phone wonnt stop ringing In this job I got to answer it!


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> gee, i forgot to come back and post after forensic files this morning.
> 
> but then  i took a nap and then to curves and then to the recycle place and then to the grocery store.
> 
> 
> when i got home, i held my cat until five minutes ago.
> 
> 
> i'll be back later after csi is over tonight.


 Sounds like abusy day!!



ky07 said:


> *Told Dw I didn't care if my eye was swollen shut I am taking this vacation
> Plus my airline tickets are nonrefundable and can't loose that money *



 Hope you get feeling better!!


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Good morning *Reheads*!


 
reheads...as in retreads? 



macraven said:


> gee, i forgot to come back and post after forensic files this morning.
> 
> but then i took a nap and then to curves and then to the recycle place and then to the grocery store.
> 
> 
> when i got home, i held my cat until five minutes ago.
> 
> 
> i'll be back later after csi is over tonight.


 
kittie comes 1st 

st l - what r we going to do with u?  i think u need vitamins! yep, that's it vitamins. 

now that the rains have stopped, w've been digging in the garden...wormapalooza...e-gads! hope they never decide to migrate into the house.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> reheads...as in retreads?
> 
> 
> 
> kittie comes 1st
> 
> *st l - what r we going to do with u?  i think u need vitamins! yep, that's it vitamins. *
> 
> now that the rains have stopped, w've been digging in the garden...wormapalooza...e-gads! hope they never decide to migrate into the house.



*  begining to think thats what I need*


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> reheads...as in retreads?



I can't type. Redheads!


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> I can't type. Redheads!



 Dot your i's and  cross your t's and always i before e unless after c.We'll be grading you now


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> Dot your i's and  cross your t's and always i before e unless after c.We'll be grading you now


----------



## donaldduck352

I had to do that.Way to easy


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> I had to do that.Way to easy



Gee thanks! Something else I have to worry about now!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Its all in fun.I couldn't resist


----------



## donaldduck352

I allways feel better Dis'ing over here,after a long day it makes me feel better With that goodnight HOMIES.Its been a looong day!
I'll check-in tommorrow,and I hope everyone has a great night


----------



## Metro West

orlandonyc said:


> HERE HERE, GOOD SHOW<<<<<< in stuffy British accent


And in yet another stuffier British accent>>>>>Oh bloody hell!


----------



## KStarfish82

Lori!

I just updated the TR....and I was over at Lynn's TR  

I didn't actually go on a wedding planning trip officially, just scoped out some sites on my own  

And as for Patty, she has been very busy....but she'll return eventually.


----------



## Metro West

Good night all...sleep well!


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> Lori!
> 
> I just updated the TR....and I was over at Lynn's TR
> 
> I didn't actually go on a wedding planning trip officially, just scoped out some sites on my own
> 
> And as for Patty, she has been very busy....but she'll return eventually.



Oh you are a sweetie! Thanks for the update on the trippie & on Patty. Tell her hi for me.


----------



## orlandonyc

Metro West said:


> And in yet another stuffier British accent>>>>>Oh bloody hell!



LMAO


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Told Dw I didn't care if my eye was swollen shut I am taking this vacation
> Plus my airline tickets are nonrefundable and can't loose that money *




well, you still have another eye so as long as that one is not swollen, you're still good to go........


hope you feel better soon.





ky07 said:


> *  begining to think thats what I need*





RAPstar said:


> I can't type. Redheads!




i read your mind.
i knew what you were thinking.......




donaldduck352 said:


> Dot your i's and  cross your t's and always i before e unless after c.We'll be grading you now




i have a red marker !

i can give out grades too !!

 




donaldduck352 said:


> I had to do that.Way to easy




i noticed what you have above your siggie....

make that wish/request bigger and we'll try to help the cause!

i think redhead would be quite fitting for you




KStarfish82 said:


> Lori!
> 
> I just updated the TR....and I was over at Lynn's TR
> 
> I didn't actually go on a wedding planning trip officially, just scoped out some sites on my own
> 
> And as for Patty, she has been very busy....but she'll return eventually.




and did she pay you to say that.............

is she in hiding since her trippie has not been started yet.....

she could just copy yours and that would work..


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Good Eve all.Been home for over a hour and the cell phone wonnt stop ringing In this job I got to answer it!






escort business??   



jk


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Tomorrow evening....




guess we won't be seeing darkie for the next 3 days.


be sure to tell her we all said hey......




coastermom said:


> Hello all ...
> 
> I don't even know where to start . I have been working alot . On top of that we have had non stop activities with the kids and work . The schools are ending in a month and the parties , dinners and just plain old get togethers have started.
> 
> I haven't been on in  a while and will NEVER ketchup if I had to I would be like this     for  days.
> 
> I have a lunchen today at 11:30 and then a friend of my DD is going to senior prom tonight so we want to go see her off .
> 
> Friday is carnival day at my DS 's school so I will be there all day and this weekend I am sure there is something that we will have to do .
> 
> Went to the PTA meeting again last night had to vote for my friend to get into office and   She did. I am happy for her . Now I hope she can  stir it up a little now and get some nice things back for the kiddies.
> 
> Off to do some cleaning and get some stuff together . I hope to be back soon before the computer thinks I have forgotten how to use it .  .
> 
> 
> BTW story about the bear in the HRH Pool is kind of weird . What else is swimming in that water ... Ducks now bears ill I need a shower I swam there too ..
> 
> ok gotta run just a big HI  from me .
> 
> Went to a p



like marcie said, just jump in anytime.
the water is fine and we won't splash you.

well, do like i do.  when you have been MIA for a bit, just start yaking.




coastermom said:


> PICTURES>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Image Host
> 
> Ok That is our cake we had...Then the 4 of us in front of the Simpsons  .. From left to right ..me , dd and her friend and then my friend .,,Then DD on her birthday in fornt of the mummy and then on our last day with the Simpsons .
> 
> I am going to see if I can up load more But here are these for now .



very nice pictures.
you look too young to have kids as old as they are.

and, did you see the dude behind you walking but his head was looking right at your butts...............


i notice things like that....... 



scotlass said:


> So sorry for your loss.....sendin hugs from oor the water !!!




scotty, youse back!!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> escort business??
> 
> 
> 
> jk



Does someone need an escort? Cause I need the money!!  j/k of course.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Friday!


----------



## cbdmhgp

*TGIF*


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Gee thanks! Something else I have to worry about now!!


see what i started...its true...i am devisive jk, im usually the one with typos - no stressin' here...it's all good!



KStarfish82 said:


> Lori!
> 
> *I just updated the TR*....and I was over at Lynn's TR
> 
> I didn't actually go on a wedding planning trip officially, just scoped out some sites on my own
> 
> And as for Patty, she has been very busy....but she'll return eventually.


 
link please?


macraven said:


> escort business??
> 
> 
> 
> jk


 
i like the way u thmink 

*here, here for the red-headed colorization for r homie *

TGIF indeed, have a good weekend all


----------



## macraven

oh janet, i love the way you phrase things.


here here to colonize the homie that likes the speed boats.........or something like that.


it is friday, may 30.

my furnace is still on.
it is 49 degrees.


i know.
you really care about the crap i write here....... 
i think marcie appreciates my weather chat....


----------



## tlinus

Hey all - Happy Friday!!

Laundry and packing going on here..... just read a post that has me miffed and its right here in our "home" area.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1839552

post #19

 IOA caters to a certain "demographic?" GMAB already......


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Woke up this morning to my right eye being almost swollen shut  but put a warm compress on it still swollen but went way down and took some benadryl so hopefully it will go all the way down but anywho I hope everyone has a great friday  *


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Hey all - Happy Friday!!
> 
> Laundry and packing going on here..... just read a post that has me miffed and its right here in our "home" area.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1839552
> 
> post #19
> 
> IOA caters to a certain "demographic?" GMAB already......




i replied to it.
got your back homie.

that poster said this happened 4 or 5 years ago.
hey, that is like eons ago............
there have been more rides and attractions put up since then.



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Woke up this morning to my right eye being almost swollen shut  but put a warm compress on it still swollen but went way down and took some benadryl so hopefully it will go all the way down but anywho I hope everyone has a great friday  *




use the compress st L

try to google what you can do for the eye.
it is the next best thing to a doctor.

hope you feel better real soon


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i replied to it.
> got your back homie.
> 
> that poster said this happened 4 or 5 years ago.
> hey, that is like eons ago............
> there have been more rides and attractions put up since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use the compress st L
> 
> try to google what you can do for the eye.
> it is the next best thing to a doctor.
> 
> hope you feel better real soon



*Thanks Mac
Thats were I found to put the Warm compresses on my eye and taking some benadryl and it looked bad this morning but the swelling went way down and hopefully it will get better soon  *


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> it is friday, may 30.
> 
> my furnace is still on.
> it is 49 degrees.
> 
> 
> i know.
> you really care about the crap i write here.......
> i think marcie appreciates my weather chat....



Always willing to commiserate with you about the cold Mac!  Sorry, though, but those of you whining about the heat aren't ever going to get any sympathy from me though!   

When we lived in Charlotte in 1993, much of the country was undergonig a heat wave and there were all kinds of articles from the folks up north in the papers complaining about all the heat related problems.  In our paper there, they ran an article, and the title was "It's July.  It's hot.  SO WHAT?"   

Have a great weekend everyone - almost time to cut out of work here!  Woo hoo!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon homies-TGIF FINALY


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> escort business??
> 
> 
> 
> jk


 That would probaly be easier!



tlinus said:


> Hey all - Happy Friday!!
> 
> Laundry and packing going on here..... just read a post that has me miffed and its right here in our "home" area.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1839552
> 
> post #19
> 
> IOA caters to a certain "demographic?" GMAB already......


 deffinatly bad choice of words on that post!



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Woke up this morning to my right eye being almost swollen shut  but put a warm compress on it still swollen but went way down and took some benadryl so hopefully it will go all the way down but anywho I hope everyone has a great friday  *


 Thats good to hear


----------



## macraven

any plans for the homies this weekend?



i think i am going to think about cleaning out a closet.

that or go to kohls for their special sale.


----------



## KStarfish82

Garage sale this weekend....if it doesn't rain!

Here is the link to the trippie if anyone needs...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1825603


----------



## donaldduck352

Air boat riding tonight.The rest of the weekend catching up on blueprints.But @ least I'll be home..


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> any plans for the homies this weekend?


Not sure...I'm going to mow the grass tonight but nothing on the books for tomorrow or Sunday.

Any ideas?


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> any plans for the homies this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> i think i am going to think about cleaning out a closet.
> 
> that or go to kohls for their special sale.



Hey mac,hows youse ?

Ive got training tomorrow and then taking the boy to see Indy Jones....!!!  

Sunday is all about the boys Street dance ....only two weeks till show time so rehearsing hard.....he is soooooo excited bless him.I spoke to his teacher after last weeks class and she said he is a stand out....so Im kinda excited myself !!!!




*EDIT.....OMG.... i have a 10k charity run on sunday and i had TOTALLY FORGOT !!!


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> hi rose, hey, you can buy disney tickets at the schaumberg disney store.
> that way you don't have to pay s & h for them.


Hi Mac,
I called the Schaumburg(Woodfeild) Disney Store last Sunday. They carry the 3-day MYW passes and above, not the 2-day MYW passes that DH wants.
Cheaper for us to get the 2-Day MYW passes, as DH wants to go cheap.
So far, we are only doing Magic Kingdom for 1 day and Hollywood Studios the other day. We weren't planning on going to Epcot or AK. We want a day in DTD and 2 days for UO and IOA. 

Disney Store is closing at Stratford Square Mall in Bloomingdale(15 min drive from me). Disney Store at Woodfield is staying open, thank goodness


----------



## roseprincess

keishashadow said:


> rose - is that the mall that has the DVC too?


Yes, it is  
It is called Doorway to Dreams store. Unfortunately, it is not even close to the Disney Store. It is on the other side of the mall  
Been in there once, during opening weekend last August. Got a few free Mickey ears and flashing pins.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all- quick fly by...
Couldn't be here too much this week, just had too much running to do and trying to get things done before school is out with the kids.
My kids have 1 full day left coming up on Monday and 2 hrs on Tues and then they are done! I don't look forward to them being off during summer, b/c they fight so much   
Chrissy sports a tude alot and drives me crazy  
Then Matthew wants to be on computer and he kicks me off the computer, since we only have 1 computer for the 4 of us  
Can't wait til Chrissy starts summer school in a week and a half- tho she only goes 3 hrs/ day. Tho it gives me peace and quiet for 3 hrs in the morning   

I missed Michael Johns from American Idol, he sang th National Anthem
the other day at Wrigley Field.  
I guess I need to check YouTube sometime to see it's on there.



DH's birthday is tomorrow!

Hi to all!  

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Sharon G

Whew....just spent the last couple hours getting caught up. Looks like everyone is doing ok. Thank goodness, well St. L could be doing better, but he's hanging in there!

Glad to see Gemma checked in and is still alive and kickin.

Where's Tricia been?



macraven said:


> any plans for the homies this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> i think i am going to think about cleaning out a closet.
> 
> that or go to kohls for their special sale.




I'll meet you at Kohls. I have a $30 coupon to spend before 6/4!



donaldduck352 said:


> Air boat riding tonight.The rest of the weekend catching up on blueprints.But @ least I'll be home..



Oh no, you better take DW this time or your going to be sleeping on the couch!



Metro West said:


> Not sure...I'm going to mow the grass tonight but nothing on the books for tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> Any ideas?



Sure, you can join me for a high school band concert on Sunday. It's at 3:00, don't be late!


----------



## macraven

hi homie.............


----------



## Sharon G

Today was my youngest's last day of high school. He has graduation on June 8.

He is graduating Magna Cum Laude!!! 

Not bad seeing as his school does not weight grades. He struggled a bit with the AP classes, actually had to study!

In just a few short months he will be leaving for college in Daytona Beach Florida.    
I'm going to miss the day to day interaction with him....

I can invision the phone conversations with him

me: how was your day?
him: fine

what did you do today?
nuthin

How are classes going?
fine

Have you made any new friends?
I guess

It's going to be sooo different than when my daughter went away to college. We spent hours on the phone or IMing each other with her telling me every little detail of her day!


----------



## Sharon G

Hey Mike....

I need to pick your brain re: pellet stoves.
We are heading out tomorrow to look at them.

Not sure if we want to supplement our oil heat or get a stove large enough to be the primary source. Everyone is telling us it's going to be impossible to find pellets this winter.


----------



## macraven

sharon, congratulations for your son's wonderful achievement in school.


wait until he gets homesick.
then he will be calling home.


heck, the first 2 weeks my first went to college, he was terribly homesick.

his school was only 2 + hours from home.

i had to drive up 3 times the first week and bring him back home to spend the night at home.  get him up at 4 in the morning to get him back to his dorm so he could get ready for his 8:00 am class...........

after 2 weeks of that, i quit answering my cell phone ...........


----------



## Sharon G

Hi Mac!

Or when he needs money....

thats too funny - i would have quit answering the phone too!

james and his girlfriend are joined at the hip. should be interesting when he leaves. she still has one more year in HS


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... thought I'd stop in and say "Hi" ... let everyone know that we're doing OK and hoping to start posting on a trip report soon ... 

Since we've been away so long, there's just too much to ketchup on, so you'll have to forgive me if I sound out of the loop


----------



## coastermom

Hey Mac thanks for pointing that out .. the guy is looking at our butts maybe he was wondreing GOD How big is that thing ..   ..My Butt is huge... 

I was young when I had my first DD I was 21 . We are SOOO happy now that they are older because I see my friends starting to have kids in their late 30's and well it is not pretty it is kind of    scary . I love my kids but I don't know if I could start now with diapers and stroller  . 

Busy week again Our PTA had their elections this week ... Drama as usual , Then we had our carnival for the kids at my sons school and then Saturday is baseball ( if it doesn't rain) , and both girls have two seperate parties to go to . Then I am hopeful for a nice sunday to rest and go up to the pool club. 

So lawerance not feeling well I hope you feel better soon .

Hey Sharon .. College Grad ...WOW   Hats off to you guys for rasing a college grad ... GOOD LUCK .

Off to bed see everyone soon .


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies and hope you all have a great saturday.
My eye is still swollen and of course now its starting to itch.
Oh well off to put a warm compress on it and head to be and hope I don't wake up to it being swollen shut.*


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Good night homies and hope you all have a great saturday.
> My eye is still swollen and of course now its starting to itch.
> Oh well off to put a warm compress on it and head to be and hope I don't wake up to it being swollen shut.*



Are you  sure you You didnn;t get bitten by a bee or somthing? 
 Donn;t sound like allergies to me!!


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Good night homies and hope you all have a great saturday.
> My eye is still swollen and of course now its starting to itch.
> Oh well off to put a warm compress on it and head to be and hope I don't wake up to it being swollen shut.*



 A old trick,drawing swap.Goes like this,a little vasseilene with some baking soda mix.Try this and take a aspirine in the morning!!

 I feel for Ya, any thing would help now


----------



## Metro West

Good night folks....have a great evening!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good night Todd. Catch you in theA.M. 
 I like what someone said:
 You can check out,but you can never leave!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, all.  I've been MIA for awhile now.  Too long to remember what page we were on when I got swamped with various and sundry THINGS.

Mostly I've been busy with kids and church, and I'm too tired from my second kidney infection in a month to do anything but the bare neccessities.  Heck, I'm not even finishing those.  I did manage to get some new luggage ordered and found comfy shoes in my size online.  No stores around here carry a 5-5.5, so I shop at Zappos a lot lately.  LOVE that website!  Even when I have to return shoes, they still have bunches in my size to choose the replacement from.  

I just noticed they changed the smiley menu.  Makes me want to put a bunch of smilies up for absolutely no reason.

  ::cop:


----------



## RAPstar

i have to work all weekend and miss nephew's 3rd bday. Oh well, chip's most likely coming over and we shall play playstation til the early morn......or at least 10/11 at night.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ... thought I'd stop in and say "Hi" ... let everyone know that we're doing OK and hoping to start posting on a trip report soon ...
> 
> Since we've been away so long, there's just too much to ketchup on, so you'll have to forgive me if I sound out of the loop




i've missed you homie..........

we gotta get the team together for the rip tour this october.  looking forward to your last trippie report.



coastermom said:


> Hey Mac thanks for pointing that out .. the guy is looking at our butts maybe he was wondreing GOD How big is that thing ..   ..My Butt is huge...
> 
> I was young when I had my first DD I was 21 . We are SOOO happy now that they are older because I see my friends starting to have kids in their late 30's and well it is not pretty it is kind of    scary . I love my kids but I don't know if I could start now with diapers and stroller  .
> 
> Busy week again Our PTA had their elections this week ... Drama as usual , Then we had our carnival for the kids at my sons school and then Saturday is baseball ( if it doesn't rain) , and both girls have two seperate parties to go to . Then I am hopeful for a nice sunday to rest and go up to the pool club.
> 
> So lawerance not feeling well I hope you feel better soon .
> 
> Hey Sharon .. College Grad ...WOW   Hats off to you guys for rasing a college grad ... GOOD LUCK .
> 
> Off to bed see everyone soon .




or maybe the dude was just a butt man........





ky07 said:


> *Good night homies and hope you all have a great saturday.
> My eye is still swollen and of course now its starting to itch.
> Oh well off to put a warm compress on it and head to be and hope I don't wake up to it being swollen shut.*




as long as the other eye still works and isn't swollen shut, you're still good to go.

i'll google the info for you st L.
i know if you close the bathroom door and close the window and then let the faucet run hot water, the room will get very steamy.

once it does that, put a towel around your head with the front/your face exposed.  lean over the sink and have the towel drape the counter of the sink.
you will have a lot of steam in your face then.
be sure to close your good eye when you do this


that will help open the swollen eye up quicker than the warm compress.

do that for about 15 minutes.
clean out any gunk n the corner of your eye in case it is an infection or sty starting. 

that will give you major relief...

doc mac has spoken.....




Metro West said:


> Good night folks....have a great evening!



you know you better get all the sleep you can now...
when i get to UO, you will be up late with me todd.
no party poopers on those nights allowed......
 



Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, all.  I've been MIA for awhile now.  Too long to remember what page we were on when I got swamped with various and sundry THINGS.
> 
> Mostly I've been busy with kids and church, and I'm too tired from my second kidney infection in a month to do anything but the bare neccessities.  Heck, I'm not even finishing those.  I did manage to get some new luggage ordered and found comfy shoes in my size online.  No stores around here carry a 5-5.5, so I shop at Zappos a lot lately.  LOVE that website!  Even when I have to return shoes, they still have bunches in my size to choose the replacement from.
> 
> I just noticed they changed the smiley menu.  Makes me want to put a bunch of smilies up for absolutely no reason.





eh, you have small feet...........
now i need to reread what you said.
it just jumped out at me about your shoe size......


----------



## bubba's mom

Bonny....glad to see you back...sorry about your cousin   Always worse with a young person....


RAPstar said:


> TO all of you complaining about cold weather:
> 
> Wanna trade?



You're a little late...it was in the 80s today.... talking heat wave next weekend...90s!  



macraven said:


> From Orlando Sentinel
> Bear spotted at Hard Rock Hotel near Universal Studios



Maybe he's lookin' for Todd's house?    But, seriously, what is with the bears lately??  There is one/two wandering around the burbs of Philly 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Tomorrow evening....



Have a GREAT time!!   

Mary...thanks for postin pix....always nice to put a face w/ a name!  Looks like daughter had a great time...well, all of you actually!  



macraven said:


> i have a red marker !



what happened to _green_?  



macraven said:


> and, did you see the dude behind you walking but his head was looking right at your butts...............
> 
> i notice things like that.......



(you ain't the ONLY one who noticed  ) 



macraven said:


> you really care about the crap i write here.......
> [/SIZE]



i read CUZ i care  



Metro West said:


> Not sure...I'm going to mow the grass tonight but nothing on the books for tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> Any ideas?



come take care of MY yardwork 



Sharon G said:


> Today was my youngest's last day of high school. He has graduation on June 8.
> 
> He is graduating Magna Cum Laude!!!
> 
> In just a few short months he will be leaving for college in Daytona Beach Florida.



Welcome back.  Congratulations!!  Bet you're looking forward to having a son livin' in FL  



Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, all.  I've been MIA for awhile now.



Hey Tam....good to see yah!


 everyone!!  Been very busy....would love to do more ketchupin, but gotta work in the morning (early), so best be gettin' some zzzzzz's......


----------



## Metro West

Good morning...have a great day!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Morning all! Taking the kids to the pool today


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homie*


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homie*



how's the eye this morning st L?


and a good saturday morning to all the homies out there!!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> how's the eye this morning st L?
> 
> 
> and a good saturday morning to all the homies out there!!



*Still red and swollen and usually takes a few days to go down but its doing a little better*


----------



## Akdar

Sharon G said:


> Hey Mike....
> 
> I need to pick your brain re: pellet stoves.
> We are heading out tomorrow to look at them.
> 
> Not sure if we want to supplement our oil heat or get a stove large enough to be the primary source. Everyone is telling us it's going to be impossible to find pellets this winter.


 I haven't heard anything about the inability to get pellets this coming winter, but I'll look into it locally here in my part of PA ?  I love our pellet stoves, we have one in the house and 1 in my recording studio.


----------



## roseprincess

Good Saturday morning all- 

St. L- hope your eye gets better   I didn't read up what happened to your eye. Are you on oral antibiotics as well as antibiotic and prednisone eye drops?


Sorry about my rant yest about my kids. Chrissy was in a real bad mood and tantrums yest before I posted, so it put me in a bad mood yest late afternoon. I only have 1 full day left of freedom (time to myself), this coming Monday. I am looking forward for Chrissy to go to summer school- only half-days tho. And of course, our UO/WDW vacation coming up   And we have our pool at our complex to go to during hte summer as well  


Today is Don's(DH) birthday!   
We did his cake last night. He opened his present this morning. he got a giftcard to Cubs Clubhouse (a Cub's store at hte mall). He really liked hte gift(which I thought he would)  

THe kids came home with their yearbooks the other day. I was surprised how many pictures Matthew is in.I always enjoy looking thru their school yearbooks. They grow up too fast tho  

Hi to all!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Saturday morning all.Finnaly had the chance to sleep in


----------



## Akdar

I actually have a Saturday afternoon off from the recording studio, so I'm going to try and get over to the Trip Report board and get another day done!


----------



## donaldduck352

Akdar said:


> I actually have a Saturday afternoon off from the recording studio, so I'm going to try and get over to the Trip Report board and get another day done!



 Cann't waight.Love the Tr style


----------



## ky07

*Awful quiet today  *


----------



## macraven

st L.    i just figured out why it is so quiet here today.


we are not recieving our subscription notices for the thread.


i kept waiting and waiting for someone to post.

then i fell asleep for an hour.


i checked my inbox and realized, none of my subscription notifications are working today....







and another blonde moment from mac.......





i see i missed something above........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





to Mr. Roseprincess today!!


let's all eat cake now.
who brought the ice cream........


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey, my Dw is getting on the DIS.Her handle is daiseyduck352.Lets give here A big Homie Welcome 
She will keep me on subject::cop:


----------



## donaldduck352

To sign-in it takes A day or so!!
So when Y'all see daiseyduck352 Thats my DW keeping A  on me!!
She is pretty Kool!!(but this is myspace)I'm not scared!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey goodnight all.I'll check in tommorrow


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> i see i missed something above........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Mr. Roseprincess today!!
> 
> 
> let's all eat cake now.
> who brought the ice cream........


Thanks, Mac  


Oh, we got our MYW passes today in the mail!  It took less than a week via regular mail to get them. That was fast! We only had to pay $3 for shipping & handling.

Went to church late this afternoon. Ate dinner at church afterwards.
Got your backs.  


Welcome, daiseyduck352!


----------



## RAPstar

work was fairly slow today. which isn't that good considering this is supposed to be a big weekend being the end of the month. oh well, we already got our 2% in commission for may!!!! Did get to hang out with Chip today, which is always nice. can't wait to introduce him to UO/IOA!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## tlinus

*Good Morning Homies and Homie-ettes!!!!!


2 days left and don't be shocked....All the packing is done. Yup - that is where I have been. A woman on a mission to be packed well before we leave (instead of doing it the night before/day of) Landering and folding and packing     Just need to gather the toiletries and liquids. Going to do some clean up around here today and relax this afternoon  

Have a great day, and happy belated birthday to Mr.Roseprincess *


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> Hey all - Happy Friday!!
> 
> Laundry and packing going on here..... just read a post that has me miffed and its right here in our "home" area.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1839552
> 
> post #19
> 
> IOA caters to a certain "demographic?" GMAB already......


guess they don't like _our_ _kind...bunch of holligans_

i've watched tons of peeps @ WDW try & cut line, without success once they're shouted down . 

watched one group try it @ U-on Jaws...no shouting, they just called security (a bunch of them) who grabbed & booted them ...no fuss, no muss



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies*
> *Woke up this morning to my right eye being almost swollen shut  but put a warm compress on it still swollen but went way down and took some benadryl so hopefully it will go all the way down but anywho I hope everyone has a great friday  *


 
wash out your eye with bathroom or dixie cup a couple times during the day too



roseprincess said:


> Yes, it is
> It is called Doorway to Dreams store. Unfortunately, it is not even close to the Disney Store. It is on the other side of the mall
> Been in there once, during opening weekend last August. Got a few free Mickey ears and flashing pins.


 
they r offering big, exclusive deals out there to buy into DVC

nothing like free...its for me 



Sharon G said:


> Today was my youngest's last day of high school. He has graduation on June 8.
> 
> He is graduating Magna Cum Laude!!!
> 
> Not bad seeing as his school does not weight grades. He struggled a bit with the AP classes, actually had to study!
> 
> In just a few short months he will be leaving for college in Daytona Beach Florida.
> !


 
how can they not weigh the AP classes what incentive (other than learning/college credits, god fordid lol) is there then



Sharon G said:


> Hey Mike....
> 
> I need to pick your brain re: pellet stoves.
> We are heading out tomorrow to look at them.
> 
> Not sure if we want to supplement our oil heat or get a stove large enough to be the primary source. Everyone is telling us it's going to be impossible to find pellets this winter.


add me to the list of clueless here too

dh has wanted one for years to replace the unheated converted porch/now game room in our house. Original owner didn't add heat (other than expensive to run gas heater-that u have to have the window cracked since it's not vented?), use an electrical heater - still expensive.

we have a line chimney in the room that was evidently going to be hooked up to a wood burner? weird, they just bricked the front in...we were thinking of buying a pellet stove, not sure if it has to be vented or not? 


Sharon G said:


> james and his girlfriend are joined at the hip. should be interesting when he leaves. she still has one more year in HS


 
they are siamese if u please 



coastermom said:


> Hey Mac thanks for pointing that out .. the guy is looking at our butts maybe he was wondreing GOD How big is that thing ..   ..My Butt is huge...
> 
> I was young when I had my first DD I was 21 . We are SOOO happy now that they are older because I see my friends starting to have kids in their late 30's and well it is not pretty it is kind of   scary . I love my kids but I don't know if I could start now with diapers and stroller  .
> 
> Busy week again Our PTA had their elections this week ... Drama as usual , Then we had our carnival for the kids at my sons school and then Saturday is baseball ( if it doesn't rain) , and both girls have two seperate parties to go to . Then I am hopeful for a nice sunday to rest and go up to the pool club.


 
i don't miss PTA involvement, was officer for more years than i care to remember...used to hate dealing with the disgrunted moms not picked for homeroom ma/party duty...even though the teacher picked her "mom" & party helpers were picked from a hat . Had woman who even though they were told they must be a member of the PTA, ie pay $2 refuse to join; then throw a fit when they couldn't chaperone field trips.

in some cultures big butts are considered very attractive...and if u fall down u r protected via extra padding im an expert on big butts

mac - it was 81 here yesterday, ACs running - feat or famine...pool temp up to 74 

house full of kiddos for youngests' BD celebration, still snoozing...kitchen's going to close for breakfast soon...or i'll call it brunch 

stoopid Pens fell on their big butts


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ... hope you're all enjoying your Sunday


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey, my Dw is getting on the DIS.Her handle is daiseyduck352.Lets give here A big Homie Welcome
> She will keep me on subject::cop:


    
a big welcome to the better half of donaldduck......

miss *dasieyduck352* is coming aboard..........soon.......

ps, donald, don't tell her i get shotgun on the air boat..... 




donaldduck352 said:


> To sign-in it takes A day or so!!
> So when Y'all see daiseyduck352 Thats my DW keeping A  on me!!
> She is pretty Kool!!(but this is myspace)I'm not scared!




as long as miss daisey does not read back, you're in safe waters..... 



tlinus said:


> *Good Morning Homies and Homie-ettes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 2 days left and don't be shocked....All the packing is done. Yup - that is where I have been. A woman on a mission to be packed well before we leave (instead of doing it the night before/day of) Landering and folding and packing     Just need to gather the toiletries and liquids. Going to do some clean up around here today and relax this afternoon
> 
> Have a great day, and happy belated birthday to Mr.Roseprincess *




wow tracie, i am impressed.  i always pack minutes prior to a trip.
you are doing good.
now hopefully, you will find everything you have packed when you get to the hotel and start to settle in.
have a great vacay!



ky07 said:


> *Good Morning Homies  *



how's the eye today st. L ?



still not getting the email notifications when someone responds to the thread.


oh snap........


----------



## wwessing

Hey everyone!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon all!!Sad day @US Hollywood.


----------



## donaldduck352

daiseyduck is going to fit in around here.(Watch she'll get a tag before me )
Hey mac donn't worry about the airboat ride,she hates them.Thats probally why she wont let me buy1!!


----------



## wwessing

I just trimmed my bangs with the little scissors dd9 brought home from school last week.    
ssshhhh. . . don't tell Barb


----------



## scotlass

Evening youse......

Did my 10k charity run.......just.
I injured my knee at Karate yesterday and thot i might have to pull oot.
Im soooo glad i made it , its a great event.
Its a womans only run/walk for cancer research.My knee is so sore now but it was worth it.




wwessing : bangs is yer hair covering yer forehead right !!? we call it yer fringe.....


















oh mac....have we fallen oot....ive posted wee hiyas a few times and no hiyas back !!!!


----------



## wwessing

scotlass said:


> wwessing : bangs is yer hair covering yer forehead right !!? we call it yer fringe.....




Yep. . . it's the same thing. . . so for our scottish homies. . . I trimmed my fringe with little bitty school scissors   . . . 


that sounds kinds personal, doesn't it


----------



## bubba's mom

howdy "youse"  (how was that shout-out?)

lass...hope your knee isn't hurt too badly....how brave of you to still run for charity! 

I don't normally address everyone personally any more...there's just too many peeps livin' in this house now....

But, do know I read everything, even tho i may not have the time to post/reply.



 to Don! 

Lawrence...hope yer eye is better!

Todd....you had nothing planned for the weekend....what'd you end up doing?

I look forward to having a Mrs Duck here to go along with the Mr Duck 

Janet...sorry 'bout yer Pens 

Hope you enjoyed a day of resting before your vacation Tracie...never heard of anyone resting before trip    Can't believe you are finally going!!    Ain't it nice to know you are just going now, instead of already been there?  Had you not gone to Vegas, that'd be the scenario.

Wendy....i saw that 

So, they claim a lot of archives are lost at Universal fire in CA...also the King Kong attraction   .....and, quite possibly, the Clock Tower building from BTTF     i hope that building survived....

House of Bubba was busy this weekend.  Soccer evals and work.  Today DH & I worked on our embankment out back....which consisted of pulling weeds and pulling the dirt down the hill so i can plant ground cover.....    Mgr from salon called with emergency...timer at work wasn't working...she couldn't get the beds to go on... so, i ran over to help her with that   Gotta pick Bubba up from birthday party soon....went to a girl from class' "Wild and Wacky Dance Party"    He was happy his one bud from skool was there  

DH & I had dinner (hoagies) on the patio and saw a chipmunk in freak out mode.  Apparently we raked over his hole, and when he went 'home', 'home' wasn't there...oops!    He must have ran all over that embankment for 20 minutes looking for his 'home'.  (i felt bad for the little dude, but it was kinda funny).... He finally gave up and dug a new hole    All is better in chipmunk world now  

I am off to shower and get cleaned up.  I have to take Bubba to skool early tomorrow, the 3rd grade is heading to Museum of Science in Phila. for the day...gotta get to bed early.....


----------



## RAPstar

afternoon all! good day at work today. Increased like 3 loans today. Raking in that commission for spending money!! (or to just pay off the whole thing, cross your fingers that I have a good b-day.........as greedy as that sounds. I kinda feel bad talking about getting money for my bday, I don't know why). Anywho, hope everyone's Sunday is going well!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Checking in.Alittle quiet today!


----------



## RAPstar

it usually is on the weekends


----------



## donaldduck352

Sounds Like your doing good Rapstar.I'm saving cans for our next vacca(its going for .80cents a pound) whatever it takes these days


----------



## Sharon G

Good evening everyone!

Attended my last high school band concert this afternoon. sniff sniff  





Been alot of lasts this past month....

Graduation is next Sunday.


----------



## RAPstar

Sharon G said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Attended my last high school band concert this afternoon. sniff sniff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been alot of lasts this past month....
> 
> Graduation is next Sunday.



You could always have another kid. Then you'll have a lot more firsts.


----------



## Sharon G

RAPstar said:


> You could always have another kid. Then you'll have a lot more firsts.



Yikes! I don't think so. I dun raised two, that's enough!


----------



## Akdar

Sharon G said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Attended my last high school band concert this afternoon. sniff sniff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been alot of lasts this past month....
> 
> Graduation is next Sunday.



That was me in HS, played drums in every possible band!  Wow, a lot of flashbacks after seeing that pic


----------



## Akdar

Seeing this is the "Something about nothing" thread, it's as good a place as any to point out that my (and I think Barb and a few others) countdown generator server is down again. 

http://v50.net/cdgenerator.php

Anyone know of any others that are plain, no advertising in with the countdown


----------



## Sharon G

Akdar said:


> That was me in HS, played drums in every possible band!  Wow, a lot of flashbacks after seeing that pic



Glad I could bring back some good memories for you!

Did you get the email I sent you about pellet stoves?


----------



## Akdar

Sharon G said:


> Glad I could bring back some good memories for you!
> 
> Did you get the email I sent you about pellet stoves?



Yes, check your PMs!


----------



## donaldduck352

Goodnight Homies.Have A great night all. 
Still trying to get daiseyduck on here,but the webmaster is a sleep this weekend.
SO IS THE TAG FAIRY!!


----------



## Sharon G

Catching up on photobucket.

Here's a couple photos from DS's prom.


----------



## roseprincess

Yikes, it's going to be a long summer  . Chrissy just bit Matthew in the stomach   
She's having a time-out now. 
Not something I should be sharing, but I need to get this off my chest.
They were kissy kissy during the day, brotherly /sisterly kiss and hugs and now she turned on him and bit him.
I think I need Super Nanny. 

Back to regular programming.

Sharon- enjoyed the band and prom pics!

Good night all!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Evening youse......
> 
> Did my 10k charity run.......just.
> I injured my knee at Karate yesterday and thot i might have to pull oot.
> Im soooo glad i made it , its a great event.
> Its a womans only run/walk for cancer research.My knee is so sore now but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwessing : bangs is yer hair covering yer forehead right !!? we call it yer fringe.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh mac....have we fallen oot....ive posted wee hiyas a few times and no hiyas back !!!!





so sorry..........i didn't mean to overlook youse.
hiyas back to youse a thousand times more now homie.

i have been off and on the computer the last 2 weeks.  have a sick kitty at  home and i stop a lot to take care of her.

no fallen oots.  good as gold again homie!!



RAPstar said:


> You could always have another kid. Then you'll have a lot more firsts.




madam chairman, i vote for this to be the quote of the week........ 




donaldduck352 said:


> Goodnight Homies.Have A great night all.
> Still trying to get daiseyduck on here,but the webmaster is a sleep this weekend.
> SO IS THE TAG FAIRY!!




put Proud Redhead in your avator.
then the tag fairy can colorize it as a tag.
that was done by another homie here to get the job done.
keep your big red flagging note to the tf up where it is though.

i think i will have to start referring you as donald  
from now on.......

for a disney character, i like donald duck the best.




sharon, beautiful pictures !
i see a lot of the girls wore blue to the prom


rose, biting is not a good thing.
try to ignore it the next time so you don't have to deal with it.....


----------



## macraven

birthday......andy, is today your birthday?

the way you posted one of your comments made me think that...


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> birthday......andy, is today your birthday?
> 
> the way you posted one of your comments made me think that...



Not until the 19th of this month. Just a lot riding on the bday money I'll most likely be getting from dad/stepmom and grandma. Of course if I knew how to manage money I'd almost have my half paid off right now.  Oh well, it's not like I can cancel now since I've already bought both the plane tix.


----------



## macraven

send me your money.
i'll hold on to it for you.



i won't spend it.
i'll save it for you.
the bank of mac at your service......

if i can manage a trip a year for a couple of weeks, i'll show you how to pinch those pennies andy..........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> send me your money.
> i'll hold on to it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> i won't spend it.
> i'll save it for you.
> the bank of mac at your service......
> 
> if i can manage a trip a year for a couple of weeks, i'll show you how to pinch those pennies andy..........



please do. i need someone to manage my money for me. Now you just have to open a branch of the mac bank in Dallas and we're all set!!


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies
Thought I already posted good moring but must not have   *


----------



## keishashadow

Sharon G said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Attended my last high school band concert this afternoon. sniff sniff
> 
> Been alot of lasts this past month....
> 
> Graduation is next Sunday.


kwym, it tuff being a mum & letting go...they'll always be our babies

wonderful pics, thanx for sharing 



roseprincess said:


> Yikes, it's going to be a long summer  . Chrissy just bit Matthew in the stomach
> She's having a time-out now.
> 
> Good night all!


do they have their shots , this too shall pass; hopefully!


ky07 said:


> *Good Morning Homies*
> *Thought I already posted good moring but must not have   *


 
u r good as gold now 

monday, all day...ds done with skool (i hope if he get a B in Algebra II, otherwise im making him either take summer skool or do over, don't think they should pass in advanced classes if they don't get @ least a B)...should be taking the 1st part of final right about now...it's a doosey - 3 hour test in 2 parts...we r accepting both pixie & mummy dust 

really a shame re U, DS was clamoring to go to ride Simpsons end of month...i wanted to see the tour   Evidently, they're just cutting out the NY/BTTF area, just don't know if it's worth the hassle/time/$s to work it in since we'd be skipping a day on prepaid DL tix to work it in...any experts who have been t here that can chime in with advice???


----------



## coastermom

Morning all ...

Well another busy coastermom week here . The oldest DD is making me nuts .I think this is how I am going to look before the end of the month  . She has so many projects and waits till the last minute to do all of it . Tonight will be another night of me yelling and her telling me the famous teenage words ...What ever ...  I am going to knock that child out I swear. On the other hand my poor DS got sick this weekend so no baseball for him on saturday he was so sad  I felt so bad for him . He is all better now and I hope I don't get it now. The middle child is having a small melt down as being the middle child having MCS ( middle child syndrome ) Has made her cranky . It is also that well girls are just nuts I am convinced . 

Busy for me 1/2 day of school for two fo my kids today then Tuesday I have to work and well Wed . I may have work but if not we have to take my Mom and aunts to the Airport . They are going to visit my cousin in Fla . It is his daughters baptism .  Then Wed . Night I am going to the PTA Dinner . Got suckered into that but I am sure it will be a fun night . At least it is an open Bar and we are not  Driving  . 

Heard about the Fire in USH it is very sad . The Today show was there but I missed it . I heard all the movies were not a total loss which is really great but the loss of all those building is very sad. 

I hope everyone is doing well and I wanted to welcome all the new Homies I didn't get to say hi to yet. 

Gotta go the kiddies will be home soon and someone has to at least clean up a little before then .


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Popping in to say hi. Adrienne flys back today.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Popping in to say hi. Adrienne flys back today.



she is still with you and you have time to post........... 



wow, you ARE a dedicated homie.......


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> Morning all ...
> 
> Well another busy coastermom week here . The oldest DD is making me nuts .I think this is how I am going to look before the end of the month  . She has so many projects and waits till the last minute to do all of it . Tonight will be another night of me yelling and her telling me the famous teenage words ...What ever ...  I am going to knock that child out I swear. On the other hand my poor DS got sick this weekend so no baseball for him on saturday he was so sad  I felt so bad for him . He is all better now and I hope I don't get it now. The middle child is having a small melt down as being the *middle child having MCS* ( middle child syndrome ) Has made her cranky . It is also that well girls are just nuts I am convinced .
> 
> 
> *Heard about the Fire in USH it is very sad . The Today show was there but I missed it . I heard all the movies were not a total loss which is really great but the loss of all those building is very sad. *
> 
> .


 
i knew i had a "condition" to explain my weird behaviour 

ps i posted a link as to the today show bit re USH on the other thread 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Popping in to say hi. Adrienne flys back today.


awww


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> she is still with you and you have time to post...........
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you ARE a dedicated homie.......


She was in the shower.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon homies!

put Proud Redhead in your avator.
then the tag fairy can colorize it as a tag.
that was done by another homie here to get the job done.
keep your big red flagging note to the tf up where it is though.

i think i will have to start referring you as donald  
from now on.......

for a disney character, i like donald duck the best.

Im on a mission for that tag,I'll try anything now
donald's fine It's my nickname


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> Good afternoon homies!
> 
> put Proud Redhead in your avator.
> then the tag fairy can colorize it as a tag.
> that was done by another homie here to get the job done.
> keep your big red flagging note to the tf up where it is though.
> 
> i think i will have to start referring you as donald
> from now on.......
> 
> for a disney character, i like donald duck the best.
> 
> Im on a mission for that tag,I'll try anything now
> donald's fine It's my nickname


 
my fav too, also fond of stitch....they've got attitude


----------



## loribell

First wanted to welcome DaisyDuck! Glad you joined us. 



scotlass said:


> Hey mac,hows youse ?
> 
> Ive got training tomorrow and then taking the boy to see Indy Jones....!!!
> 
> Sunday is all about the boys Street dance ....only two weeks till show time so rehearsing hard.....he is soooooo excited bless him.I spoke to his teacher after last weeks class and she said he is a stand out....so Im kinda excited myself !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT.....OMG.... i have a 10k charity run on sunday and i had TOTALLY FORGOT !!!



Please post pics of the boys street dance. We would love to see them. Glad you were able to do your run. 



Sharon G said:


> Today was my youngest's last day of high school. He has graduation on June 8.
> 
> He is graduating Magna Cum Laude!!!
> 
> Not bad seeing as his school does not weight grades. He struggled a bit with the AP classes, actually had to study!
> 
> In just a few short months he will be leaving for college in Daytona Beach Florida.
> I'm going to miss the day to day interaction with him....
> 
> I can invision the phone conversations with him
> 
> me: how was your day?
> him: fine
> 
> what did you do today?
> nuthin
> 
> How are classes going?
> fine
> 
> Have you made any new friends?
> I guess
> 
> It's going to be sooo different than when my daughter went away to college. We spent hours on the phone or IMing each other with her telling me every little detail of her day!



   Thought maybe you could use those! 




keishashadow said:


> kwym, it tuff being a mum & letting go...they'll always be our babies
> 
> wonderful pics, thanx for sharing
> 
> 
> do they have their shots , this too shall pass; hopefully!
> 
> 
> u r good as gold now
> 
> monday, all day...ds done with skool (i hope if he get a B in Algebra II, otherwise im making him either take summer skool or do over, don't think they should pass in advanced classes if they don't get @ least a B)...should be taking the 1st part of final right about now...it's a doosey - 3 hour test in 2 parts...we r accepting both pixie & mummy dust
> 
> really a shame re U, DS was clamoring to go to ride Simpsons end of month...i wanted to see the tour   Evidently, they're just cutting out the NY/BTTF area, just don't know if it's worth the hassle/time/$s to work it in since we'd be skipping a day on prepaid DL tix to work it in...any experts who have been t here that can chime in with advice???



It all depends on what all will be closed off. I just got home a little while ago and haven't had a chance to see what all was lost and  what will be closed. I'll check it out in a bit and let you know what I think. Of course I have only been once so take my advice with a grain of salt!


----------



## orlandonyc

hey i want to be a proud redhead!!!

btw what is that? 

i do know that its an avatar sig but whats a redhead?


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!!!!!

Just checking in....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

orlandonyc said:


> hey i want to be a proud redhead!!!
> 
> btw what is that?
> 
> i do know that its an avatar sig but whats a redhead?



Redhead = those who have red hair.

Also, those who post on the "Dark side"


----------



## orlandonyc

the Dark Marauder said:


> Redhead = those who have red hair.
> 
> Also, those who post on the "Dark side"



cool th dark..... can i play?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

You're posting over here, therefore you're up for a possible tag.  

Now what's a TF's favorite bribe? Chocolate chip cookies? Money? Free tickets?


----------



## keishashadow

the Dark Marauder said:


> You're posting over here, therefore you're up for a possible tag.
> 
> *Now what's a TF's favorite bribe*? Chocolate chip cookies? Money? Free tickets?


 
pssst...... the tag fairy has a banana fettish


----------



## the Dark Marauder

*going to bake banana bread*


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> pssst...... the tag fairy has a banana fettish


thanks for the hint!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ...


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve from overhere to.Not feeling good today at all I think the heat is getting to me and it's not even summer yet:scared1
daisyduck is still not allowed to post.Sign her up 4days ago,donn't know why!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

D man, you live in Central FL. Summer runs April-Oct.


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> D man, you live in Central FL. Summer runs April-Oct.



I know.But seems like it got hot real fast this year,all @ 1time!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Understood. The corn, tomato, and pumpkin plants are drying out way too fast!


----------



## donaldduck352

I'm out.Check Y'all out tommorrow homies!!Still not feeling good


----------



## KStarfish82

the Dark Marauder said:


> *going to bake banana bread*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

k-starfish, your last sig image isn't showing.


----------



## KStarfish82

the Dark Marauder said:


> k-starfish, your last sig image isn't showing.



I know, I tried to fix it...but its still not showing the bottom.


----------



## orlandonyc

here ya go tag fairy....


----------



## ky07

*Quick stop by to say good night and sweet dreams homies  *


----------



## macraven

orlandonyc said:


> hey i want to be a proud redhead!!!
> 
> btw what is that?
> 
> i do know that its an avatar sig but whats a redhead?





did cha read what darkie stated?
he was on target alrighty........





the Dark Marauder said:


> Redhead = those who have red hair.
> 
> Also, those who post on the "Dark side"


 





keishashadow said:


> pssst...... the tag fairy has a banana fettish




i remember those days keisha.......



the Dark Marauder said:


> *going to bake banana bread*




will have cream cheese on mine please.



donaldduck352 said:


> I know.But seems like it got hot real fast this year,all @ 1time!!




puleeaaze..........i turned the furnace off this morning.




orlandonyc said:


> here ya go tag fairy....




are those raisins in that bread?
i don't like raisins....

we always called them rabbit turds.



and a big hiya to kfish, st L and the other homies that posted this evening.


----------



## macraven

ok homies, i'm locking up the joint now.

porch light is going off.


all green lights out now.






sweet sleep...........


----------



## tlinus

*MORNING HOMIES!!!!!!*
*Today is the day!! We need to be a the airport around 1pm - our flight is at 2:55pm!! Won't be back for a week. Have a great time and keep some cliff notes for me!! 

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOoooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo*


----------



## Sharon G

Tracie - have a wonderful time and take loads of pictures!!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

lori missed ur post re U hints, would be a big help 




the Dark Marauder said:


> *going to bake banana bread*


 
friends, not food



donaldduck352 said:


> thanks for the hint!!


 
worked for me, ask mac...im sure she got sick of seeing my nanners 



tlinus said:


> *MORNING HOMIES!!!!!!*
> *Today is the day!! We need to be a the airport around 1pm - our flight is at 2:55pm!! Won't be back for a week. Have a great time and keep some cliff notes for me!! *
> 
> *WHOOOOOOOOOOOOoooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo*


 
what a send off  21 banana salute, give or take a few that may have split 

have a wonderful trip @ both _worlds _


----------



## scotlass

Afternoon youse.....McD's any one ??

Have a great time Tracie.....so jealous !!!


a wee thingy to share....I got  my transfer from work but its not ideal travel wise so i went to an interview for IKEA.
Quite fancy a change and well you can never have too many candles.

All was going well till the lassie starts tellin us about the history of the company and how the founder was in the Hitler youth during the 2nd world war.... 

Anyway when i got home i was ranting about it to my huddy who just sat quietly  
and when i finally calmed down he smiled and said  " you've worked for GAP for the last 7 years,its a wee bit late to get a social conscience.......!!!  
Kinda put ma gas at a peep.


----------



## keishashadow

Today i can post this birthday pic without hanging my head in shame........






Took 3 OTs...

but, we're still hangin


----------



## scotlass

keishashadow said:


> Today i can post this birthday pic without hanging my head in shame........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took 3 OTs...
> 
> but, we're still hangin



Hey Youse.....nice one,my team took it till the last and won.Its never over till its over !!!


----------



## coastermom

Hey Janet ... Yes you have MCS .. Now take a deep breath and blame everything on the older or younger siblings around you .  Being the middle child I am told is very stressful . I am the oldest and well that isn't any better I think being the baby is the best but who am I to say . 

Lets go PITT !! I sure am glad they won my future BIL is a big pens fan and well we are all Devils fans . We are rooting for them though HOPE for a big win this weekend  . 


Ok Hello to eveyone else and  a good Tuesday to you all . Tracie have a blast on your Vacation . Wish I was going . 

My job stiffed me today no work they called and told me not to come in so I am off but now DH has left a LIST OF THINGS FOR ME TO DO  . AH like I didn't have enough on my own to get done . GOt to run to the post office , the mall and to the supermarket all in one day I am tired just thinking of it all .

Off to do the daily work here . BBL


----------



## orlandonyc

scotlass said:


> Afternoon youse.....McD's any one ??
> 
> Have a great time Tracie.....so jealous !!!
> 
> 
> a wee thingy to share....I got  my transfer from work but its not ideal travel wise so i went to an interview for IKEA.
> Quite fancy a change and well you can never have too many candles.
> 
> All was going well till the lassie starts tellin us about the history of the company and how the founder was in the Hitler youth during the 2nd world war....
> 
> Anyway when i got home i was ranting about it to my huddy who just sat quietly
> and when i finally calmed down he smiled and said  " you've worked for GAP for the last 7 years,its a wee bit late to get a social conscience.......!!!
> Kinda put ma gas at a peep.



i did hear its a great company to work for, had no idea its founder had Nazi exposure


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Today i can post this birthday pic without hanging my head in shame........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took 3 OTs...
> 
> but, we're still hangin



GO WINGS!!!!!






Really enjoyed being in Detroit for the 96 and 97 championships!  Would love to see another one!  (Sorry Janet - are you tired today too?  Just a bit late of a night last night!  And we get to do it again tomorrow night!)


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> Afternoon youse.....McD's any one ??
> 
> Have a great time Tracie.....so jealous !!!
> 
> 
> a wee thingy to share....I got  my transfer from work but its not ideal travel wise so i went to an interview for IKEA.
> Quite fancy a change and well you can never have too many candles.
> 
> All was going well till the lassie starts tellin us about the history of the company and how the founder was in the Hitler youth during the 2nd world war....
> 
> Anyway when i got home i was ranting about it to my huddy who just sat quietly
> and when i finally calmed down he smiled and said  " you've worked for GAP for the last 7 years,its a wee bit late to get a social conscience.......!!!
> Kinda put ma gas at a peep.



Good luck with whatever you decide on your job search. I had no idea IKEA had ties to Hitler either. Of course there isn't one within 4 hours of me either so I will probably never even be inside of one.


----------



## marciemi

Couple Red Wings pics for you while we're on the subject!  

DH at our neighbor's house back in 1998.  Yes, they were Red Wings fans (can you tell?).  No, it's not the real Stanley Cup:






THe guys in their true colors while camping (back in 2001 when I also forgot to mention that the Wings were champs!):


----------



## marciemi

Aw man, I missed my 2000th post!  Guess I haven't been paying attention while chatting!  And it only took me 8 1/2 years to get there!


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> *MORNING HOMIES!!!!!!*
> *Today is the day!! We need to be a the airport around 1pm - our flight is at 2:55pm!! Won't be back for a week. Have a great time and keep some cliff notes for me!!
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOoooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo*




be sure to spit out the window of the plane when you go over chicago land.
have fun for all of us.......

we will miss you!





scotlass said:


> Afternoon youse.....McD's any one ??
> 
> Have a great time Tracie.....so jealous !!!
> 
> 
> a wee thingy to share....I got  my transfer from work but its not ideal travel wise so i went to an interview for IKEA.
> Quite fancy a change and well you can never have too many candles.
> 
> All was going well till the lassie starts tellin us about the history of the company and how the founder was in the Hitler youth during the 2nd world war....
> 
> Anyway when i got home i was ranting about it to my huddy who just sat quietly
> and when i finally calmed down he smiled and said  " you've worked for GAP for the last 7 years,its a wee bit late to get a social conscience.......!!!
> Kinda put ma gas at a peep.


don't youse get riled over IKEA.
it might have been a coercered involvement of the founder.
i went to snopes to check that out. nothing there yet.

IKEA is more funner than GAP.......

go for the paycheck homie!



coastermom said:


> Hey Janet ... Yes you have MCS .. Now take a deep breath and blame everything on the older or younger siblings around you .  Being the middle child I am told is very stressful . I am the oldest and well that isn't any better I think being the baby is the best but who am I to say .
> 
> Lets go PITT !! I sure am glad they won my future BIL is a big pens fan and well we are all Devils fans . We are rooting for them though HOPE for a big win this weekend  .
> 
> 
> Ok Hello to eveyone else and  a good Tuesday to you all . Tracie have a blast on your Vacation . Wish I was going .
> 
> My job stiffed me today no work they called and told me not to come in so I am off but now DH has left a LIST OF THINGS FOR ME TO DO  . AH like I didn't have enough on my own to get done . GOt to run to the post office , the mall and to the supermarket all in one day I am tired just thinking of it all .
> 
> Off to do the daily work here . BBL




i wish my job would stiff me.
i quit mine a few weeks back and they still call everyday begging me to come back to work.
i'll go back in september.  i didn't quit the job for life, just for the rest of this school year.
if we are called and show up for work, and then they decide they don't need me, we still get paid for the job.


middle child here.
never thought of having that syndrome though.
just the luck of the draw...... 



orlandonyc said:


> i did hear its a great company to work for, had no idea its founder had Nazi exposure



yea, i hear ya.  new one for me.
i'll do more googling on it.

and let it be known, i am not german but luxembourgese on one side of the family.

big difference for that side of the paternal family.....


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Aw man, I missed my 2000th post!  Guess I haven't been paying attention while chatting!  And it only took me 8 1/2 years to get there!





congrats marcie, now you are running with the big doggies.




where is our alarm clock this morning......

Fletch, you goofing off on the job.

metro, you were next in line.

st L.....how's the eye?

tax lady.....jennifer.....where are you?

and all the other homies, it's about time for a nose count.....


----------



## scotlass

loribell said:


> Good luck with whatever you decide on your job search. I had no idea IKEA had ties to Hitler either. Of course there isn't one within 4 hours of me either so I will probably never even be inside of one.



it really would be a deal breaker for me so i have spoken to HR at IKEA and did a bit of research and the guy has since put millions back into Poland and has been a major figure in the rebuilding of the country since the war.so maybe not as bad as i first thot.....


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Only a few minutes left of freedom. Kids get out of school in a few minutes. Last day today. Only going to school for 2 hrs. 
This school yr just whipped by so fast!

Did some shopping yest. 

Marcie- Happy 2000 posts!    

Mac- I'm here!  

Hi Lori, scotlass, Janet, coastermom, and everyone else  

TRacie- have a great vacation! 

Not sure if I'll bbl.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Only a few minutes left of freedom. Kids get out of school in a few minutes. Last day today. Only going to school for 2 hrs. 
This school yr just whipped by so fast!

Did some shopping yest. 

Marcie- Happy 2000 posts!    

Mac- I'm here!  

Hi Lori, scotlass, Janet, coastermom, and everyone else  

TRacie- have a great vacation! 

Not sure if I'll bbl.

Talk later.


----------



## roseprincess

Oops! Double posted.


----------



## macraven

i found this:



IKEA shocker rocks world of right-wing DIY
Flat-pack furore
by Ian Ascough
Popular boffins' rhythm mag New Scientist is set to publish amazing new details of an investigation set to send shock-waves through the right-wing DIY community, The Rockall Times can reveal.
According to a ten-minute study into post-1945 German immigration, the report suggests that rather than flee to South America  as has long been suspected  high-ranking members of the Nazi party chartered Easyjet flights to Stockholm's Vasteras Airport. In Sweden  a country known for its liberal views  the tall, blonde and blue-eyed war criminals re-invented themselves as entrepreneurs and, in 1951, published the very first IKEA catalogue.
Using the alias nom de plume anonym moniker pseudonym epithet rubric Ingvar Kamprad, New Scientist alleges that German National Socialists quite literally set up shop in the impoverished Swedish region of Småland. Disappointed analysts at The Rockall Times report that Ingvar Kamprad, the individual alleged to be responsible for the IKEA concept, is not an anagram of anything more sinister than Darken Amra Kiva Pig  chilling testament to the depths the evil Nazis were willing to plumb to cover their wicked tracks.
IKEA chiefs claim the idea behind the shop was to offer home furnishing products of good function and design at prices much lower than competitors by using simple "cost-cutting final solutions" that did not affect the quality of products. However, the New Scientist exposé blasts the claims and proves Nazis have been able continue their reign of terror and anti-social behaviour by using IKEA as an execrable front. The Rockall Times contacted a world-renowned art expert who told us, on condition of anonymity: "Having studied and compared IKEA furniture instruction booklets with brushstrokes of watercolours completed by the accomplished Nazi artist Führer Adolf Hitler, there can be little doubt that both are the work of the same individual," said the BBC's David Dickinson on condition of anonymity.
IKEA instructions feature grinning, genderless cartoon shapes ostensibly pursuing a series of cryptic numbers around pages littered with Delphian images of what could be bits of wood or moulded plastic. Hitler  who was a popular Austrian humorist before his name became a by-word for despotism  is understood to have enjoyed presenting gifts of self-assembly furniture to his disciples during Germany's unfortunate misunderstanding with Britain during the 1940s. New Scientist claims the crowning zenith of Hitler's favourite lark was that the furniture would be missing a piece essential to its successful, functional completion.
The Rockall Times media department has viewed leaked and never-before-seen moving pictures of Hitler, Goebbels, Goering and Jeremy Beadle watching CCTV footage of unsuspecting Nazi-party sponsors attempting to assemble items of furniture. To the recipient, the gifts were simply examples of their leader's largesse and philanthropy. For Hitler and his wacky comedy cohorts the footage provided hours of pleasure and a genial release from the Niagara of Frenchmen throwing themselves at their feet in defiant submission.
The IKEA trademark represents the leading home furnishings brand in the world with more than 200 stores in more than 30 countries and more than 85,000 co-workers. Despite the New Scientist report, shares in IKEA remained steady in The City and in a move that is bound to shock analysts of totalitarian terror regimes The Financial Times tipped stock in the Swedish-based company to rise. "People have long suspected IKEA as a harbinger of the apocalypse and of being in coalition with Beelzebub himself," noted Luis Cypher of the Bank of England. "This really isn't news".
IKEA's arch rival MFI is reported to be following the situation closely. "We're following the IKEA situation closely," said MFI Chairman and Head of UK Operations Osama Bin Laden.
In North Korea, meanwhile, Dear Leader Kim Jong II was spotted leaving the Toys 'R Us near his Chŏngjin holiday home. The fun-loving satirist, who is rumoured to have been shopping for his good friend Bono, would not comment on the New Scientist accusations.



and this:



Is IKEA the Worlds Largest Charity?
mentalfloss.com  You read that correctly; IKEA s technically a charity. But before you write down the umlaut-riddled name of your most recent dresser purchase as a charitable donation on your next tax return, its worth exploring this ownership structure, which was brought to light by a 2006 article in The Economist.

and then this for the background of the man:

	Friday, 28 July, 2000, 16:37 GMT 17:37 UK
Ikea's self-assembled billionaire

By Bob Chaundy of BBC's News Profiles Unit

Ikea, the joke goes, is the Swedish word for temporarily out of stock.

In fact, it is an acronym consisting of the initials of its eccentric founder, the 74-year-old Ingvar Kamprad, with the E being for Elmtaryd, the family farm in Sweden where he was born; and the A for Agunnaryd, the village where he grew up.


IKEA stores grace 29 countries
Kamprad, in a move straight from the pages of the Brothers Grimm, has declared that whichever of his three sons is most successful in running their arms of Habitat - the upmarket furniture chain which Ikea bought in 1992 - will inherit Ikea and the £15bn family fortune.

Lying behind this inheritance challenge is a firm Calvinist work ethic that was instilled in Ingvar Kamprad from the very beginning.

In 1897 his grandfather killed himself with a shotgun when he could not pay the mortgage on his farm and three years after moving his wife and three children from the Sudetenland.

Kamprad's widowed grandmother saved the farm from bankruptcy by sheer willpower and hard work.

It was she who infected the young Ingvar with enthusiasm for Adolf Hitler, whose seizure of her Sudeten homeland she regarded as liberation. Kamprad recently apologised for this youthful aberration.


I don't think any of my sons are capable of running the company, at least not yet

Ingvar Kamprad
By the age of 17 he had formed a small company to enable him to bid for a contract to supply pencils. Within five years he had set up a mail-order firm and was sending goods out with the daily milk round.

Soon afterwards, he snapped up a disused factory and began turning out furniture. His low prices undercut the cosy Swedish cartel of the time which imposed a boycott on Kamprad's company in the late 1950s.

Kamprad responded by turning to Polish producers for inexpensive components that could be assembled at home from flat packs. The modern Ikea was born.

Now, its 140 outlets dispense its pastel paraphernalia throughout 29 countries.


Kamprad eschews formal wear
"IKEA's ethos is in line with the reforming art and industry movements of 20th Century northern Europe by delivering democratic design at affordable prices", says Director of the Design Museum, Paul Thompson.

"The Bauhaus movement, for example, was concerned with combining style with reduced costs", he added.

A strong social and ethical theme runs through Ikea's "bible", Kamprad's "Furniture Dealer's Testament". Maxims abound such as "Waste of resources is a mortal sin at Ikea", "Happiness is not to reach one's goal but to be on the way" and "Only while sleeping one makes no mistakes."

The company structure is less hierarchical than other similar businesses - titles and privileges are taboo at Ikea. Suits and ties are absent.

The imprint comes direct from its founder. Ingvar Kamprad is seldom besuited, and despite his extreme wealth, frequents cheap restaurants, flies economy class and haggles for bargains at the market in the Swiss village near Lausanne where he lives in tax exile.


Pastel furnishing, stylish but accessible
"How the hell can I ask people who work for me to travel cheaply if I am travelling in luxury?", he says. "It's a question of good leadership".

It was with some surprise then, when Kamprad admitted recently his over-fondness for vodka, a vice acquired, he says, from the almost obligatory accompaniments to all his business deals in Poland. Despite regular drying-out periods, the vodka habit has remained for 40 years.

Cynics might attribute many of the assembly instructions to the work of vodka-addled brains but Ikea's sale growth continues in double digits.

So, the prize for the successful brother is huge. But, if the democratic instincts are inherited from his father, he should, in line with the Grimm Brothers fairy tale, share the winnings with his two siblings.

That is if they can decipher the assembly instructions.


See also:

19 Jun 00 | Business
Ikea expands in UK
Internet links:

IKEA Home Page

The BBC is not responsible for the content of external internet sites
Top Europe stories now:

Prominent Kosovo suspect held
Turkey ups stakes on US troops
'New Europe' backs EU on Iraq
Omagh detectives make arrest
Beckham forgives Ferguson
Blair keeps euro options open
Waiter jailed for underage sex
Democratic test for Armenia

Links to more Europe stories are at the foot of the page.


have to remember it was compulsory for children to belong to the camp for hitler.
what the founder of ikea had to do was drilled into his head by his grandmother.  he later apologized for the involvement.


can't hold it against a company for what happened years ago since the company is now a major contributor to charity.

people that left that area due to the war and came to the usa chose to do so.
now that generation is very old, some of the hatred they carried over is gone with the present generation.

i can remember growing up no german was allowed to be spoken in our home.
no german food allowed either.
we even changed our name legally to sound more american.
but then, i am not really german but luxembourgese.

on the dad's side.
the other side, the mum is the scot side.


----------



## macraven

i guess it's too many words to read.......


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i guess it's too many words to read.......


cliff notes please 

marci i never figured u for a hockey fan, how 'bout that pic of all your boys...it's a keeper


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Eve all.Just checking-in saying


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> Good Eve all.Just checking-in saying


bait not working yet, eh?  give 'er time!

ps do u want to be a redhaed or a redhead


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> Aw man, I missed my 2000th post!  Guess I haven't been paying attention while chatting!  And it only took me 8 1/2 years to get there!



I hope it donn't take me that long!!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> cliff notes please
> 
> marci i never figured u for a hockey fan, how 'bout that pic of all your boys...it's a keeper



Why not?   Come on, I have 3 boys (well, 4 if you count Royce!), and grew up in Hockeytown!  Then spent 12 years there while my kids were young!  Impossible not to be - kind of like being in Green Bay and not being a Packers' fan!

It is different here though.  Although Green Bay is just as cold, there just isn't the hockey mentality.  In Michigan we were about 5 minutes walk from the ice arena.  Here I don't even know where one is located!  There everyone eventually quit soccer to play hockey; here (I bet you can guess!), they all quit to play football! 

See ya on Wednesday night!


----------



## donaldduck352

way togo marci

sorry had a kool smilie tag for ya.But my spyware is knocking it off.Limewire messed up my last computer,so I'm taking no chances anymore!


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> i found this:
> 
> 
> 
> IKEA shocker rocks world of right-wing DIY
> Flat-pack furore
> by Ian Ascough
> Popular boffins' rhythm mag New Scientist is set to publish amazing new details of an investigation set to send shock-waves through the right-wing DIY community, The Rockall Times can reveal.
> According to a ten-minute study into post-1945 German immigration, the report suggests that rather than flee to South America — as has long been suspected — high-ranking members of the Nazi party chartered Easyjet flights to Stockholm's Vasteras Airport. In Sweden — a country known for its liberal views — the tall, blonde and blue-eyed war criminals re-invented themselves as entrepreneurs and, in 1951, published the very first IKEA catalogue.
> Using the alias nom de plume anonym moniker pseudonym epithet rubric Ingvar Kamprad, New Scientist alleges that German National Socialists quite literally set up shop in the impoverished Swedish region of Småland. Disappointed analysts at The Rockall Times report that Ingvar Kamprad, the individual alleged to be responsible for the IKEA concept, is not an anagram of anything more sinister than Darken Amra Kiva Pig — chilling testament to the depths the evil Nazis were willing to plumb to cover their wicked tracks.
> IKEA chiefs claim the idea behind the shop was to offer home furnishing products of good function and design at prices much lower than competitors by using simple "cost-cutting final solutions" that did not affect the quality of products. However, the New Scientist exposé blasts the claims and proves Nazis have been able continue their reign of terror and anti-social behaviour by using IKEA as an execrable front. The Rockall Times contacted a world-renowned art expert who told us, on condition of anonymity: "Having studied and compared IKEA furniture instruction booklets with brushstrokes of watercolours completed by the accomplished Nazi artist Führer Adolf Hitler, there can be little doubt that both are the work of the same individual," said the BBC's David Dickinson on condition of anonymity.
> IKEA instructions feature grinning, genderless cartoon shapes ostensibly pursuing a series of cryptic numbers around pages littered with Delphian images of what could be bits of wood or moulded plastic. Hitler — who was a popular Austrian humorist before his name became a by-word for despotism — is understood to have enjoyed presenting gifts of self-assembly furniture to his disciples during Germany's unfortunate misunderstanding with Britain during the 1940s. New Scientist claims the crowning zenith of Hitler's favourite lark was that the furniture would be missing a piece essential to its successful, functional completion.
> The Rockall Times media department has viewed leaked and never-before-seen moving pictures of Hitler, Goebbels, Goering and Jeremy Beadle watching CCTV footage of unsuspecting Nazi-party sponsors attempting to assemble items of furniture. To the recipient, the gifts were simply examples of their leader's largesse and philanthropy. For Hitler and his wacky comedy cohorts the footage provided hours of pleasure and a genial release from the Niagara of Frenchmen throwing themselves at their feet in defiant submission.
> The IKEA trademark represents the leading home furnishings brand in the world with more than 200 stores in more than 30 countries and more than 85,000 co-workers. Despite the New Scientist report, shares in IKEA remained steady in The City and in a move that is bound to shock analysts of totalitarian terror regimes The Financial Times tipped stock in the Swedish-based company to rise. "People have long suspected IKEA as a harbinger of the apocalypse and of being in coalition with Beelzebub himself," noted Luis Cypher of the Bank of England. "This really isn't news".
> IKEA's arch rival MFI is reported to be following the situation closely. "We're following the IKEA situation closely," said MFI Chairman and Head of UK Operations Osama Bin Laden.
> In North Korea, meanwhile, Dear Leader Kim Jong II was spotted leaving the Toys 'R Us near his Chŏngjin holiday home. The fun-loving satirist, who is rumoured to have been shopping for his good friend Bono, would not comment on the New Scientist accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> Is IKEA the World’s Largest Charity?
> mentalfloss.com — You read that correctly; IKEA ’s technically a charity. But before you write down the umlaut-riddled name of your most recent dresser purchase as a charitable donation on your next tax return, it’s worth exploring this ownership structure, which was brought to light by a 2006 article in The Economist.
> 
> and then this for the background of the man:
> 
> Friday, 28 July, 2000, 16:37 GMT 17:37 UK
> Ikea's self-assembled billionaire
> 
> By Bob Chaundy of BBC's News Profiles Unit
> 
> Ikea, the joke goes, is the Swedish word for temporarily out of stock.
> 
> In fact, it is an acronym consisting of the initials of its eccentric founder, the 74-year-old Ingvar Kamprad, with the E being for Elmtaryd, the family farm in Sweden where he was born; and the A for Agunnaryd, the village where he grew up.
> 
> 
> IKEA stores grace 29 countries
> Kamprad, in a move straight from the pages of the Brothers Grimm, has declared that whichever of his three sons is most successful in running their arms of Habitat - the upmarket furniture chain which Ikea bought in 1992 - will inherit Ikea and the £15bn family fortune.
> 
> Lying behind this inheritance challenge is a firm Calvinist work ethic that was instilled in Ingvar Kamprad from the very beginning.
> 
> In 1897 his grandfather killed himself with a shotgun when he could not pay the mortgage on his farm and three years after moving his wife and three children from the Sudetenland.
> 
> Kamprad's widowed grandmother saved the farm from bankruptcy by sheer willpower and hard work.
> 
> It was she who infected the young Ingvar with enthusiasm for Adolf Hitler, whose seizure of her Sudeten homeland she regarded as liberation. Kamprad recently apologised for this youthful aberration.
> 
> 
> I don't think any of my sons are capable of running the company, at least not yet
> 
> Ingvar Kamprad
> By the age of 17 he had formed a small company to enable him to bid for a contract to supply pencils. Within five years he had set up a mail-order firm and was sending goods out with the daily milk round.
> 
> Soon afterwards, he snapped up a disused factory and began turning out furniture. His low prices undercut the cosy Swedish cartel of the time which imposed a boycott on Kamprad's company in the late 1950s.
> 
> Kamprad responded by turning to Polish producers for inexpensive components that could be assembled at home from flat packs. The modern Ikea was born.
> 
> Now, its 140 outlets dispense its pastel paraphernalia throughout 29 countries.
> 
> 
> Kamprad eschews formal wear
> "IKEA's ethos is in line with the reforming art and industry movements of 20th Century northern Europe by delivering democratic design at affordable prices", says Director of the Design Museum, Paul Thompson.
> 
> "The Bauhaus movement, for example, was concerned with combining style with reduced costs", he added.
> 
> A strong social and ethical theme runs through Ikea's "bible", Kamprad's "Furniture Dealer's Testament". Maxims abound such as "Waste of resources is a mortal sin at Ikea", "Happiness is not to reach one's goal but to be on the way" and "Only while sleeping one makes no mistakes."
> 
> The company structure is less hierarchical than other similar businesses - titles and privileges are taboo at Ikea. Suits and ties are absent.
> 
> The imprint comes direct from its founder. Ingvar Kamprad is seldom besuited, and despite his extreme wealth, frequents cheap restaurants, flies economy class and haggles for bargains at the market in the Swiss village near Lausanne where he lives in tax exile.
> 
> 
> Pastel furnishing, stylish but accessible
> "How the hell can I ask people who work for me to travel cheaply if I am travelling in luxury?", he says. "It's a question of good leadership".
> 
> It was with some surprise then, when Kamprad admitted recently his over-fondness for vodka, a vice acquired, he says, from the almost obligatory accompaniments to all his business deals in Poland. Despite regular drying-out periods, the vodka habit has remained for 40 years.
> 
> Cynics might attribute many of the assembly instructions to the work of vodka-addled brains but Ikea's sale growth continues in double digits.
> 
> So, the prize for the successful brother is huge. But, if the democratic instincts are inherited from his father, he should, in line with the Grimm Brothers fairy tale, share the winnings with his two siblings.
> 
> That is if they can decipher the assembly instructions.
> 
> 
> See also:
> 
> 19 Jun 00 | Business
> Ikea expands in UK
> Internet links:
> 
> IKEA Home Page
> 
> The BBC is not responsible for the content of external internet sites
> Top Europe stories now:
> 
> Prominent Kosovo suspect held
> Turkey ups stakes on US troops
> 'New Europe' backs EU on Iraq
> Omagh detectives make arrest
> Beckham forgives Ferguson
> Blair keeps euro options open
> Waiter jailed for underage sex
> Democratic test for Armenia
> 
> Links to more Europe stories are at the foot of the page.
> 
> 
> have to remember it was compulsory for children to belong to the camp for hitler.
> what the founder of ikea had to do was drilled into his head by his grandmother.  he later apologized for the involvement.
> 
> 
> can't hold it against a company for what happened years ago since the company is now a major contributor to charity.
> 
> people that left that area due to the war and came to the usa chose to do so.
> now that generation is very old, some of the hatred they carried over is gone with the present generation.
> 
> i can remember growing up no german was allowed to be spoken in our home.
> no german food allowed either.
> we even changed our name legally to sound more american.
> but then, i am not really german but luxembourgese.
> 
> on the dad's side.
> the other side, the mum is the scot side.



I did a wee bit research mac and it seems the guy has tried to make up for his past.like you say it seems he was influenced by his family but  once he got a mind of his own he made better choices.

jeez my ma once convinced me a home perm was the way to go.........


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> bait not working yet, eh?  give 'er time!
> 
> ps do u want to be a redhaed or a redhead



Thanks for spell check

I'm patient,I'll mix it up to get attention tho


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say good evening and good night
Mac the eye is doing alot better cause I have been using some over the counter allergie eye drops and seems to be working but now dealing with a sore throat.
Man can't wait to go on vacation next month ( I really need it )*


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say good evening and good night
> Mac the eye is doing alot better cause I have been using some over the counter allergie eye drops and seems to be working but now dealing with a sore throat.
> Man can't wait to go on vacation next month ( I really need it )*


Just what the doc orderd,a vaccation
I'm with you on that lawrence.I'm out of here to homies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goodnight all!!


----------



## marciemi

donaldduck352 said:


> way togo marci
> 
> sorry had a kool smilie tag for ya.But my spyware is knocking it off.Limewire messed up my last computer,so I'm taking no chances anymore!



Thanks for the thoughts!  Looks like you'll be catching up soon!  

Is your wife still having trouble getting on?  My husband decided to try posting for a little while before our trip, and I'm pretty certain he was able to post the same day.  Are you sure she's not supposed to do some sort of confirmation (click a link to confirm or whatever)?  Is she using a different email address than yours?  Good luck!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> Thanks for spell check
> 
> I'm patient,I'll mix it up to get attention tho


 
never know, TF may have bit on the misspell 

i used to be a 'professional' proofreader...old habits die hard...doesn't mean i don't have my hare of misspeaks/misspells/mistakes...i could go on...

st l - ur not making very good progress mr!  tomorrow's got to be better! 

goodnight all, going to feed the troops their late dinner & hit the hay...last night game gave me about 5 hrs of sleep & i need a good 6


----------



## scotlass

Night night youse......


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. i'd type more but i have no energy


----------



## roseprincess

Good night, all.

mac- I PM'd you recently.


----------



## scotlass

Mornin youse.....

The sun is out, it is a beautiful morning.Hope you all have a great day !!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Mornin' Homies!*


----------



## orlandonyc

morning all


----------



## coastermom

Morning all ...

Off to take mom to the airport today and well not in the mood to do it. There is rain and fog here so it is really not the day I want to do anything. 

Kids are home from school Thursday so we are going to Six Flags with our friends for the day . I don't want to go over the weekend when they are calling for over 90 degree days . It is going to be HOT . I guess we should get on opening our pool soon. We also belong to a pool club so I am thinking of not opening our pool and selling the dam thing. Nobody wants to clean it ans nobody wants to use it the kiddies would rather go to the club. 

Hope everyone has a nice HUMP DAY and I guess I will post Friday . Tonight is the PTA Dinner and well I got suckered into going . I need to find an outfit because it is that kind of night crazy PTA moms with an open bar ....This should be fun    . 

Gotta run see everyone soon .


----------



## keishashadow

morning all 

mary - my PTA never served booze...perhaps that's the key to increasing membership .  Hope ur kids have a great time @ the park, mine's gong next Wednesday for skool picnic - i get to drive, hopefully just 1 way 

 send the mummy dust to the Pens tonight 

would make for a heckova game 7


----------



## cbdmhgp

Morning Everyone. Kids are officially out of school! Now they can focus on VACATION


----------



## coastermom

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> mary - my PTA never served booze...perhaps that's the key to increasing membership .  Hope ur kids have a great time @ the park, mine's gong next Wednesday for skool picnic - i get to drive, hopefully just 1 way
> 
> send the mummy dust to the Pens tonight
> 
> would make for a heckova game 7





Open Bar the magic two words to get people here to go to these events . At $45 a head if it were just dinner I don't think anyone would go . 


I am sending all my Mummy dust to the PENS tonight. Go to day I hope my future BIL gets a winning hockey team ... ... Can we make this game a little shorter then the last one I like to sleep once in a while .. 

Gotta run see you all soon ....


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all 

Somebody turned off the sun  


Busy working....only 3 weeks to go till vacation....

Where'd the time go?  Why do I have so much stuff to do?

 

Hope everyone enjoys their Humpin' Day 

at least it's not snowing


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> mary - my PTA never served booze...perhaps that's the key to increasing membership .  Hope ur kids have a great time @ the park, mine's gong next Wednesday for skool picnic - i get to drive, hopefully just 1 way



What, are you planning on moving in?   



> send the mummy dust to the Pens tonight
> 
> would make for a heckova game 7



Did I mention, GO WINGS!!??    I'm a bit concerned about game 6, but I'm confident that if they get back to the Joe for game 7 that they'll wrap it up.  Would be more fun than winning tonight, but we'll still hope for that instead!


----------



## macraven

i will be so glad when the email notifications go back into service.


time goes by quickly for me at home and when i get on the computer and don't see the new notification for this thread, i think, umm....maybe they all are out drinking again today..............


any hoot......i am here for a bit.


woes i have many and  did not get on the computer until after midnight this morning.  didn't see many green lights on at that time.

one son used my computer yesterday afternoon.  his is not working correctly.
he took it in for repairs and won't get it back until friday night, maybe.


oh yea, it is wednesday again.
only 2 more work days this week once it hits 5:00 today...

woo hoo


----------



## marciemi

coastermom said:


> Morning all ...
> Kids are home from school Thursday so we are going to Six Flags with our friends for the day . I don't want to go over the weekend when they are calling for over 90 degree days . It is going to be HOT .



Have a great time!  It's even supposed to be near 88 here next Monday - the kids' last day of school.  Eric will be going to a local beach/park - guess I'll have to cover him with sunscreen.  Matt and Stephen will be having finals - at least the HS is air conditioned.  Feel really bad for the 8th graders who will be doing graduation late morning.  The middle school isn't air conditioned - add in 800 parents, 400 kids and a stuffy auditorium and it should be a fun morning.   

Everyone have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

My wife and kids went to the zoo in Brownsville, Texas this week and it was 103 degrees.  Too hot for me.


----------



## coastermom

NON of our schools have A/C in them . Add in some 90 degree days and well you can just guess how june is here .  

I have to say only some rooms have A/C and it is very rare to get it but our kids go to school till june 26th . It seems so long from now but I am hopeful that time will go quickly for them and us that have to work in the schools .  

Ok gotta do it 


LET'S GO PENS 

http://photobucket.com/image/penguins/victoria716/NHL/penguins.gif  HIT THE LINK


----------



## coastermom

Motherfletcher said:


> My wife and kids went to the zoo in Brownsville, Texas this week and it was 103 degrees.  Too hot for me.



103 AHHH  .. I agree too hot stay home in the A/C in that weather .


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies.
Don't know if this will help anyone but there is an airline offering a good deal for the next few days and it is if your flying with kids 2 to 16 they fly for free and think you have until this friday cause I just got an email.
so pm me if you would like to know the airline.
sorry forgot to say flying to florida*


----------



## macraven

gee st L.   kind of makes me want to take kids with me on the trip.
free fare for them.....




















second thought.
glad i am not taking kids on the trip.

i don't have to eat hamburgers all day long then....


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> gee st L.   kind of makes me want to take kids with me on the trip.
> free fare for them.....
> second thought.
> glad i am not taking kids on the trip.
> 
> i don't have to eat hamburgers all day long then....



*Yeah I bought my tickets at the end of january and now they come out with a deal that would probably saved me about $800.00 
Hear ya about the hamburger deal cause thats all oldest ds orders everywhere when we are on vacation but one time he had a hotdog at Nascar Grille  *


----------



## Akdar

coastermom said:


> Morning all ...
> 
> Kids are home from school Thursday so we are going to Six Flags with our friends for the day . I don't want to go over the weekend when they are calling for over 90 degree days .


Are you going to Six Flags GA over in Jersey? (or is there a Six Flags somewhere closer to you?)  If you are going to SFGA, ride Kingda Ka for me    I LOVE that coaster, and El Toro, that was a great ride as well!  Have Fun!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve all.Another wends gone by.Tell ya what you can almost fry a egg on the blacktop.It's going to be a hot1.
Still trying for that tag color


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> Open Bar the magic two words to get people here to go to these events . At $45 a head if it were just dinner I don't think anyone would go .
> 
> 
> I am sending all my Mummy dust to the PENS tonight. Go to day I hope my future BIL gets a winning hockey team ... ... Can we make this game a little shorter then the last one I like to sleep once in a while ..
> 
> Gotta run see you all soon ....


 
hooray!

ah, the magical words of "open bar"! 



bubba's mom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Somebody turned off the sun
> 
> 
> Busy working....only 3 weeks to go till vacation....
> 
> Where'd the time go? Why do I have so much stuff to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their Humpin' Day
> 
> at least it's not snowing


ditto, i'd suggest a packing race...my hearts not in it 

burning out on the PENS & election



marciemi said:


> What, are you planning on moving in?
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention, GO WINGS!!??  I'm a bit concerned about game 6, but I'm confident that if they get back to the Joe for game 7 that they'll wrap it up. Would be more fun than winning tonight, but we'll still hope for that instead!


 
um is the Joe their arena?

we have the *Igloo*





made so that the dome opens under the stars...very cool...hasn't worked for years...soon a thing of the past with new arena...my tax $s @ work



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies.*
> *Don't know if this will help anyone but there is an airline offering a good deal for the next few days and it is if your flying with kids 2 to 16 they fly for free and think you have until this friday cause I just got an email.*
> *so pm me if you would like to know the airline.*
> *sorry forgot to say flying to florida*


 
sell the info on ebay 
i cannot believe that peeps actually do sell readily available travel codes (via a google search) 

mac hang in there!  watch the game to take ur mind offa ur troubles...always works for me


----------



## marciemi

Joe Louis = Red Wings Hockey Arena

Love your story about the Igloo.  Read the beginning and was thinking "oh, that's cool!" and then got to the part where "it hasn't worked in years"!    Oh, well!


----------



## macraven

i started 2 new threads in the UO forums.

this one is about when are you going to hhn?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1846729


this one is about getting homies together for a RIP tour and pick out dates:



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1846743


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i started 2 new threads in the UO forums.
> 
> this one is about when are you going to hhn?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1846729
> 
> 
> this one is about getting homies together for a RIP tour and pick out dates:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1846743






I'm ironing the details out.I'll be on one of tho's threads before Ya know 

 Went too the tech boards about my DW account.Hope to have A answer soon why she cann't post.I should of set up her account,but she is her I'll just sit back and take the flack 

I'm out of here,goodnight homies


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Added our preferences and dates Mac!


----------



## RAPstar

So randomness! I won tickets to go to a race this weekend at Texas Motor Speedway on the radio. It pays to be an untapped well of useless information!!


----------



## marciemi

1-0 WINGS!  

Posting a bit late, I know!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> So randomness! I won tickets to go to a race this weekend at Texas Motor Speedway on the radio. It pays to be an untapped well of useless information!!



That's way kewl!!!  Congrats!  I never win anything


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> That's way kewl!!!  Congrats!  I never win anything



Want my prize? You could tell everyone you won it on the radio, and I don't like car races. But of course you're friends would wonder why they're giving away tickets to a race in TX in Canada.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Want my prize? You could tell everyone you won it on the radio, and I don't like car races. But of course you're friends would wonder why they're giving away tickets to a race in TX in Canada.



Thanks for the offer, but I'd have a bit of a problem getting a cheap plane fare down there for the race though - right now flights are around $700/pp for our October trip


----------



## marciemi

2-0 WINGS!!!

Janet, you out there?


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'd have a bit of a problem getting a cheap plane fare down there for the race though - right now flights are around $700/pp for our October trip



That sucks! Then I guess I won't see you on my birthday in 2 weeks? lol j/k 




marciemi said:


> 2-0 WINGS!!!
> 
> Janet, you out there?



I thought about Janet today. The Pens were in my newspaper in an aricle about some shot Sykora (?sp) made. IDK


----------



## marciemi




----------



## cbdmhgp

Goodnight All!


----------



## roseprincess

Is it ok to ask about some homies that usually post here? What ever happened to Tricia(RVGal), Lori (loribell hasn't posted that much here lately), Jodie (AlexandNessa), and there were some other homies that used to post here. Just wondering how they are doing?


----------



## roseprincess

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## scotlass

Mornin youse.....

its an other beautiful day here....god must know im on a weeks paid leave...nice one big fella !!!  

Have a good one youse yins.


----------



## DaddyDon

Morning all......


----------



## Motherfletcher

Are you there now, Don?


----------



## marciemi

roseprincess said:


> Is it ok to ask about some homies that usually post here? What ever happened to Tricia(RVGal), Lori (loribell hasn't posted that much here lately), Jodie (AlexandNessa), and there were some other homies that used to post here. Just wondering how they are doing?



Tricia and Lori are still around.  I've seen Lori fairly regularly.  I don't know what's happened to Tricia lately (last week or so), but I know she was dropping in here before that at least now and then.  Jodie I agree we haven't seen much of.  I know when she stopped by awhile ago they had a lot going on (I think primarily work stuff) and that we wouldn't be interested.  

Primarily I think now that the weather's getting nicer, real life is getting in the way of online life!   Speaking of real weather, it's really bad out there right now!  Pretty serious storms and dense fog.  Not real excited about sending my 16 year old out to drive to school in it, but of course he insists he's fine.

Glad to see you around some more Rose!  Hope your summer with the kids is going well.  With the way Stephen and Eric have been fighting, I'm getting concerned about leaving the two of them home while I'm at work.  My office is right on a really nice bike/jogging/rollerblading trail along the river, so I've told them if they can't get along I'll just bring one of them to work with me each day and send them out to bike or jog for 4 hours!


----------



## dlbbwu

Morning everyone.. A hot one today  .  Maybe one of the hottest yet.  Everyone stay safe!


----------



## keishashadow

dlbbwu said:


> Morning everyone.. A hot one today  . Maybe one of the hottest yet. Everyone stay safe!


luv the avatar, is it a garden statue or toy?  


RAPstar said:


> That sucks! Then I guess I won't see you on my birthday in 2 weeks? lol j/k
> 
> I thought about Janet today. The Pens were in my newspaper in an aricle about some shot Sykora (?sp) made. IDK


 
happy birthday early jik im mia...party like it's 1999 in your little red corvette...

im in a Prince sorta frame of mind today because...

The Pens almost pulled it off...hit them with (not quite) our best shot 

when doves cry...the purple rain starts im done now, i promise lol

weekend's almost here...hang in there troops


----------



## dlbbwu

Keisha:

  I believe it is a statue.  I got it off the pics here on this website.  I am not sure where it is on Disney property, but it looks like something from All Sports?????


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> at least it's not snowing



Bite your tongue! 

It *IS* snowing here.  2-5 inches expected for areas above 9,000 ft. (Our town is a little over a mile high, but we are nestled in the foothills, so the snow is pretty close). We are getting rain, but it is cold. Did I say COLD for June?  My kids just left for swim team  and it is 43 degrees and pouring rain and an outdoor pool.  And they are not back, so I guess practice was a go.

So...Good morning all, thought I would stop by and try and read all 160 pages. Not even going to attempt the first three threads


----------



## marciemi

goofy! said:


> Bite your tongue!
> 
> It *IS* snowing here.  2-5 inches expected for areas above 9,000 ft. (Our town is a little over a mile high, but we are nestled in the foothills, so the snow is pretty close). We are getting rain, but it is cold. Did I say COLD for June?  My kids just left for swim team  and it is 43 degrees and pouring rain and an outdoor pool.  And they are not back, so I guess practice was a go.
> 
> So...Good morning all, thought I would stop by and try and read all 160 pages. Not even going to attempt the first three threads



Yeah, when we used to have outdoor 5am swim practices in Michigan in the "summer", the requirement was that it had to be over 50 degrees in order to practice.  We'd listen on the radio on the way in and as soon as we got there tell the coach that it was 46 degrees or whatever.  Inevitable, he'd yell "I heard 50, get in!" as he stood with his stadium jacket on drinking a cup of coffee!


----------



## goofy!

marciemi said:


> Yeah, when we used to have outdoor 5am swim practices in Michigan in the "summer", the requirement was that it had to be over 50 degrees in order to practice.  We'd listen on the radio on the way in and as soon as we got there tell the coach that it was 46 degrees or whatever.  Inevitable, he'd yell "I heard 50, get in!" as he stood with his stadium jacket on drinking a cup of coffee!



The only comforting thought is at least the kids are warmer in the pool than the coaches. They have to suffer standing on the deck in the rain in 45 degree weather.

Those 5am practices stink don't they? DS just finished those on his HS swim team. Summer league is sleeping in till 6:00 am.


----------



## RVGal

I'm alive.  I've been doing some heavy spring cleaning, which led to rearranging furniture, which led to a little redecorating.

Somebody stop the madness.


----------



## cbdmhgp

RVGal said:


> I'm alive.  I've been doing some heavy spring cleaning, which led to rearranging furniture, which led to a little redecorating.
> 
> Somebody stop the madness.



Same here kinda. Doing a lot of spring cleaning,  but not rearranging furniture.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'd have a bit of a problem getting a cheap plane fare down there for the race though - right now flights are around $700/pp for our October trip




tell me you already bought the plane tickets bonny......
are you just pricing them out now to see what a bargain you got when you DID book them........... 



roseprincess said:


> Is it ok to ask about some homies that usually post here? What ever happened to Tricia(RVGal), Lori (loribell hasn't posted that much here lately), Jodie (AlexandNessa), and there were some other homies that used to post here. Just wondering how they are doing?



tricia and lori have been posting here.
jodie has a crazy schedule and probably is awake and at work when we are all catching zzzzzzz's



scotlass said:


> Mornin youse.....
> 
> its an other beautiful day here....god must know im on a weeks paid leave...nice one big fella !!!
> 
> Have a good one youse yins.



youse have one also!
hour many hours different are we from youse?



DaddyDon said:


> Morning all......




welcome back daddy with the daddy girl trip.......
i would stick in a smilie here of sparkles but with the storm we have going on now, i keep losing my internet connection.




marciemi said:


> Tricia and Lori are still around.  I've seen Lori fairly regularly.  I don't know what's happened to Tricia lately (last week or so), but I know she was dropping in here before that at least now and then.  Jodie I agree we haven't seen much of.  I know when she stopped by awhile ago they had a lot going on (I think primarily work stuff) and that we wouldn't be interested.
> 
> Primarily I think now that the weather's getting nicer, real life is getting in the way of online life!   Speaking of real weather, it's really bad out there right now!  Pretty serious storms and dense fog.  Not real excited about sending my 16 year old out to drive to school in it, but of course he insists he's fine.
> 
> Glad to see you around some more Rose!  Hope your summer with the kids is going well.  With the way Stephen and Eric have been fighting, I'm getting concerned about leaving the two of them home while I'm at work.  My office is right on a really nice bike/jogging/rollerblading trail along the river, so I've told them if they can't get along I'll just bring one of them to work with me each day and send them out to bike or jog for 4 hours!




give him an umbrella if you make him walk today.
weather is dreadful where i am now.
warnings out for kenosha and zion still.
bad thunderstorms....
lightning hit in my yard and it shook my bed and knocked me out of it this morning.



dlbbwu said:


> Morning everyone.. A hot one today  .  Maybe one of the hottest yet.  Everyone stay safe!



a big hello and welcome to you!
we have crossed paths on the sw meet for illinois homies thread.
i was in mt carmel on april 24 and that weekend for a funeral.  took pictures of the Berry School that got demolished by that earthquake.

btw, it is not hot here.
cold and storming........



goofy! said:


> Bite your tongue!
> 
> It *IS* snowing here.  2-5 inches expected for areas above 9,000 ft. (Our town is a little over a mile high, but we are nestled in the foothills, so the snow is pretty close). We are getting rain, but it is cold. Did I say COLD for June?  My kids just left for swim team  and it is 43 degrees and pouring rain and an outdoor pool.  And they are not back, so I guess practice was a go.
> 
> So...Good morning all, thought I would stop by and try and read all 160 pages. Not even going to attempt the first three threads




yes, it is not hot here but lots of rain.
we are supposed to heat up today but with the storm that rolled in, not sure how the temps will be today.
i hate snow don't you......



cbdmhgp said:


> Same here kinda. Doing a lot of spring cleaning,  but not rearranging furniture.



i'm just holding my scarety cat now.
furniture has been in the same place the last 20 years.
when i find a place to put things, i leave it there until i leave....


----------



## macraven

good morning homies !!


i'm dreaming of my universal vacation now.
hope you all have a great day.


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning everyone!!!

I am pretty sure Lori is at the lake on vacation...I think...can't remember for sure  

As for me....I ain't been around because I've been busy at works...yes workS...both of them.  It's finally hot and humid here and everyone is wearing shorts...and they are realizing their legs are pasty white   so, they are rushing to tan   (had they tanned in Apr/May, they'd already BE tan   ) ...so, I do what I can here while at work.

The other salon is slammin' too....because of my impending vacation.  ALWAYS busy before I leave and when I get home.  And since I'm out for 4 Friday nights in a row and 3 Saturdays, I'm a little extra busy trying to accommodate everyone.

My saving grace is Saturday I'm off for DH's company picnic to Hersheypark    Gonna be in the low 90's and hot & humid    Looking forward to a good day with my boys.

good to see ya Michele....you should really drop by more often   uh...sorry 'bout the 'snow' comment...can't believe you have it that cold there  

Bonlee...did I miss your trippie?  

well...off to do more work...apparently the clients don't realize I'm trying to ketchup  

Have a good day everyone  ....tomorrow is FRIDAY!!! (for me too for a change   )


----------



## cbdmhgp

macraven said:


> i'm just holding my scarety cat now.
> furniture has been in the same place the last 20 years.
> when i find a place to put things, i leave it there until i leave....



i usually don't move the furniture, but i must clean, my sister-in-law is coming into town soon, so i need to get the house all cleaned up. just me here though. 

All the kids are gone to work. Ds 15 is lifeguarding now. Ds 17 works at Spring Creek BBQ(always like it when he comes home smelling like BBQ. DD 19 is working at the neighborhood country club. Busy group of kids


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> happy birthday early jik im mia...party like it's 1999 in your little red corvette...
> 
> im in a Prince sorta frame of mind today because...
> 
> The Pens almost pulled it off...hit them with (not quite) our best shot
> 
> when doves cry...the purple rain starts im done now, i promise lol
> 
> weekend's almost here...hang in there troops



Thanks, Janet! Hope you have a great day doing whatever you have to do wearing your raspberry beret! 

On a side note. I kinda feel bad cause I won those tickets on the radio yesterday, but 1)I don't really want to go anyway and 2) don't really have the gas to get there. And so I'm conflicted cause I don't want the radio station to think badly of me. Oh well!


----------



## marciemi

goofy! said:


> The only comforting thought is at least the kids are warmer in the pool than the coaches. They have to suffer standing on the deck in the rain in 45 degree weather.
> 
> Those 5am practices stink don't they? DS just finished those on his HS swim team. Summer league is sleeping in till 6:00 am.



I don't know - our coaches always looked cozy in their full length lined coats!  

Our practices were the opposite.  5-7am in the summer but not until 5:30 during the school year.  Actually our summer schedule was 5-7 am M-F, 4-6pm M-F, and 6-8 on Sat & Sun.  And you were allowed to miss ONE of those 12 practices each week.  My soccer playing sons don't know how good they have it!




RVGal said:


> I'm alive.  I've been doing some heavy spring cleaning, which led to rearranging furniture, which led to a little redecorating.
> 
> Somebody stop the madness.



Hi Tricia!   Thanks for dropping in and letting us know you're still out there!  I figured with Memorial Day and all you were probably busy in camper-land!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Thanks, Janet! Hope you have a great day doing whatever you have to do wearing your raspberry beret!
> 
> On a side note. I kinda feel bad cause I won those tickets on the radio yesterday, but 1)I don't really want to go anyway and 2) don't really have the gas to get there. And so I'm conflicted cause I don't want the radio station to think badly of me. Oh well!



andy, sell them on ebay.
then you can buy me the bd present i have had my eye on.......


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, sell them on ebay.
> then you can buy me the bd present i have had my eye on.......



Would they sell by this weekend?


----------



## scotlass

ok mac lets get this time diff........it is 18:08 as i post this...lets see what the board says.


12:41....6 1/2 hour i make it.

waaaay haaaay..... i get Chrimbo mornin waaaaaay before you guys !!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ...



macraven said:


> tell me you already bought the plane tickets bonny......
> are you just pricing them out now to see what a bargain you got when you DID book them...........



 Yes Mac we already have our plane tickets ... and hotel booked ... and car reserved ... and are patiently waiting for the AP rates to come out on the FFP for HHN


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> ok mac lets get this time diff........it is 18:08 as i post this...lets see what the board says.
> 
> 
> 12:41....6 1/2 hour i make it.
> 
> waaaay haaaay..... i get Chrimbo mornin waaaaaay before you guys !!!!



the time clock on my siggie area is not correct.
i don't know what time you posted the above.

right now it is 2:00 pm cst.
i'll try to figure out youse time.

i am guessing youse is at 7 pm right now.


ok, what do i win?


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon everyone ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Mac we already have our plane tickets ... and hotel booked ... and car reserved ... and are patiently waiting for the AP rates to come out on the FFP for HHN





all i have to do is buy the hhn/e.p. and renew my pap for the trip.

i keep rechecking to see if the fare goes down.
i know, stupid blonde here.


i'm glad i bought early like i did.
in fact, my tickets were $189 then $200, then $225......i bought at $239 as i figured in february it should not be increasing like that for a fall trip.
glad i did.

the above is the total price with taxes and fees built into the amounts.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon all.Figure stop in and say HI!!


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> andy, sell them on ebay.
> then you can buy me the bd present i have had my eye on.......



  
What do you want for ya B/D?


----------



## macraven

homie donald  

you speak in code............


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> homie donald
> 
> you speak in code............



I'm doing this for when daisyduck gets on-line,she'll have to figure out what I'm talking about 

Wish that worked @ home


----------



## keishashadow

barb - have the bestest time on sat @ Hershey...eat tons of chocolate hope it's warm enough so u can romp thru the new water attraction.





dlbbwu said:


> Keisha:
> 
> I believe it is a statue. I got it off the pics here on this website. I am not sure where it is on Disney property, but it looks like something from All Sports?????


hmm...i must've been blinded by the giant baseball field & football fields lol, the only All Star we haven't stayed @ based upon all the youth groups we saw...a rocking place. 


goofy! said:


> Bite your tongue!
> 
> It *IS* snowing here. 2-5 inches expected for areas above 9,000 ft. (Our town is a little over a mile high, but we are nestled in the foothills, so the


 
just say no

to snow



RVGal said:


> I'm alive. I've been doing some heavy spring cleaning, which led to rearranging furniture, which led to a little redecorating.
> 
> Somebody stop the madness.


 
we're all mad here




macraven said:


> andy, sell them on ebay.
> then you can buy me the bd present i have had my eye on.......


 
soooo....what r we wishing for?

ashamed to say i just hopped out of the pool 

last day of skool tomorrow for jr, still holding breath re algegra final...i may lower my standards & accept a C as long as the over grade is a B i don't want to deal with summer skool...bleech


----------



## keishashadow

ps forgot to post,  jik anybody is fuming over the airlines now charging for extra bag/any bag, etc....widespread practice lately

there's a thread on the transportation board re this issue

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1838725

if you confirmed/booked ur flight *before* the specific airline changed their baggage policy afterwards, go forth to this site & file a complaint

http://airconsumer.ost.dot.gov/problems.htm


took 2 days & I received email from AirTran as to how we can indeed still bring a 2nd bag per person, no extra charge.

fyi, i printed it out & plan on bringing with me during travel jik


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> the time clock on my siggie area is not correct.
> i don't know what time you posted the above.
> 
> right now it is 2:00 pm cst.
> i'll try to figure out youse time.
> 
> i am guessing youse is at 7 pm right now.
> 
> 
> ok, what do i win?



its 23:23 here.......NOW !!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

I got a question homies=I know I have A inner ear infection(walking around like Ozzy on the pills)Had the same symptons before! Do anyone know a home remiede for this. 
 My insuarence co-pay is off the scale.Any help would be great and cheaper if it works


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies
Pretty good day here but still not feeling good but at least both DS's passed which means one will be in the 11th grade and the other starts middle school in 6th grade.
oh what fun oh what joy   *


----------



## donaldduck352

OK guys,not sleeping well,dizzy spells when awake.Not good.B-P is good,I donn'tknow Oh well!!

Hey Lawrence,cool.Glad the kids did well in school My DD17 has 4 credits to go for college She worked hard for it..
My DS14 loves to fish,hence lack of grades..If he donn't pass it's to the wood shed
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



He is way too smart.He quizes the teachers.If only he would do this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still wondering about 8'th grade for him


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> I got a question homies=I know I have A inner ear infection(walking around like Ozzy on the pills)Had the same symptons before! Do anyone know a home remiede for this.
> My insuarence co-pay is off the scale.Any help would be great and cheaper if it works



i am not sure if i understand your question correctly.

if you have an inner ear infection, you need an rx for the best results.


if you have a problem with drainage or excess wax in the ear which is causing you physical problems, there are some home remedies.

i'll pm them to you .


----------



## phamton

donaldduck352 said:


> OK guys,not sleeping well,dizzy spells when awake.


  Maybe you're just dizzy from your new tag!  Congrats---you are now a proud redhead.


----------



## macraven

congratulations REDHEAD.......


ya, what phamton says.........you are dizzy cause you are now red.

and 2 tags to boot!!!!!


----------



## macraven

and it's a scrolling Proud Redhead tag 


super kewl


----------



## macraven

homie Scotlass........put a big notice in your siggie like donaldduck did.

it will catch the tag fairy's eye.......

and don't forget to put Proud Redhead in black in your siggie to help the TF out.
TF will only have to colorize you then....


and all you other homies out there that want the proud redhead tag do the same.

this has worked for the last 4 homies that did it that way.


woo hoo...........the reds are coming...


----------



## cbdmhgp

hey ALL! Watchin' Leno


----------



## macraven

cbdmhgp said:


> hey ALL! Watchin' Leno



who is on leno tonight?
anyone good.
anyone hot?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ...

Congrats donaldduck352 on your new Redhead tag


----------



## WDWFreak200

*Hello all! It's been so long since I've posted on the DIS/this board itself. How's everyone doing? I'm good. I had a rough day yesterday with someone at work. Long story. Now I have Gay Days at MK to look forward to, then more Universal for me. Joy. *


----------



## macraven

WDWFreak200 said:


> *Hello all! It's been so long since I've posted on the DIS/this board itself. How's everyone doing? I'm good. I had a rough day yesterday with someone at work. Long story. Now I have Gay Days at MK to look forward to, then more Universal for me. Joy. *



hi ya kevin!
long time no see...

are you going to do hhn with me this year?

i promise i will let you do all the screaming........


isn't it getting tough working both parks?
well, maybe you are a millionaire by now with all the hours you are putting in.

do come play with us more here!


----------



## macraven

kev, which park did you have the rough day at?

i'm from chicago, i can take care of it.

i have a wealth of knowledge in concrete.......


----------



## cbdmhgp

macraven said:


> who is on leno tonight?
> anyone good.
> anyone hot?



Dustin Hoffman is the only big person on the show tonight.


----------



## RAPstar

Went to see The Drowsy Chaperone tonight! There was some construction  that made me have to circle the theatre! Here's the view from my seat. I got to meet one of my favorite Broadway performers (she has an awesome voice), Nancy Opel And Andrea Chamberlin who played Janet and was very good! I love this musical!!


----------



## macraven

tell me how you really feel andy.......


----------



## macraven

it's going on midnight and son #1 needs to use my computer for awhile.

his is in the shop still.


i am trying very hard to learn how to share.





catch all you homies in the morning.

andy, if you are the last one up tonight, be sure to turn the porch light off and put the cat in the basement.
i don't want her waking me up at 5:30 in the morning again for food.


and, i wonder how long it will take donald  to figure out he got 2 tags tonight.
and one is a scrolling one.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Photobucket sucks.



 ... unfortunately I have to agree with you 

BTW -


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, if you are the last one up tonight, be sure to turn the porch light off and put the cat in the basement.
> i don't want her waking me up at 5:30 in the morning again for food.



Done and done!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... unfortunately I have to agree with you
> 
> BTW -



Hey Bonlee! I figured it was easier to just do the linky text thing than try to put the actual pics. Will prolly do that for my TR so I don't waste my time resizing them if they still link to the original pic anyway.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> tell me how you really feel andy.......



Well check out the edit now that I fixed it!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> andy, if you are the last one up tonight, be sure to turn the porch light off and put the cat in the basement.
> i don't want her waking me up at 5:30 in the morning again for food.



I actually woke up the other night at 4:30 am ... sat bolt upright in bed remembering that neither Lee nor I turned off the sprinkler on the front lawn ...


... by then it had been going for 8 hours ...  



not looking forward to our water bill next month



of course, after I went out to turn it off and got back into bed, I couldn't get back to sleep


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Hey Bonlee! I figured it was easier to just do the linky text thing than try to put the actual pics. Will prolly do that for my TR so I don't waste my time resizing them if they still link to the original pic anyway.



that's actually a really good idea! - the links that is


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> that's actually a really good idea! - the links that is



Yup. Now you can use my idea for your TR!! (hint hint!)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Yup. Now you can use my idea for your TR!! (hint hint!)



I know ... we need to get on it ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

G'night all ... sweet dreams ... off to bed


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I know ... we need to get on it ...



Awwww! We still like you Bonlee!  I's just teasin ya. Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

Just checking in after a long ketchup session before I collapse in bed.  You peeps post ALOT!

School has been out for two weeks here, so Jared keeps me busy running around keeping him occupied.  He goes to a day camp a few days a week, the library, karate lessons, and next week we add swimming lessons.

I have a lovely kidney infection AGAIN.  I'll go back to the clinic this time after the antibiotics are done just to make sure it cleared up.  It's keeping me EGGS-hausted.  If it doesn't clear up, I get to go to a specialist to see if my kidneys are starting to degenerate.  I'm just wondering why they haven't bothered to do a panel tests already.  Being diabetic since I was a year old kinda makes me prone to this stuff....

Congrats on the tickets, Andy!  I won a few of those trivia questions when I used to listen to the radio.  Never bothered picking up the prizes because I was too young to drive to the stations.  Even if you don't want the tickets, you KNEW the answer to their silly question and got through before any other smarties did.  Celebrate and sing.  What was the question, anyway?

Mac, hope your kitty is doing as well as she can.

Scotlass, hope the job search and interviews go well.  It sounds like someone is trying to make a big deal out of nothing as far as the Ikea guy is concerned.  Pretty typical of society trying to create sensationalism about EVERYTHING.

Hope all the Homies on trips are having safe and wonderful travels.

Good vibes for summer vacation and all the busy activities ahead.  Tricia, want to do some spring cleaning at my house?   I'm buried under clutter right now and trying to reorganize.  I should just have a big bonfire.

Gotta work on a lesson now for Sunday School.  Teaching adults this week instead of the 12-13 year olds.  That may be a permanent thing.  I'll miss the kids....

Taminator


----------



## dlbbwu

Macraven:  Hello...wow this is an interesting thread, I guess I am going to read it everytime I get a notice...LOL...I am so far behind on it...

It is 2:00 in the morning, been at work for over 4 hours and 8 more to go, THEN, I leave for Indianapolis (4 hour drive) to work a tennis tournament, as an official, that my daughter is playing in with over 500 kids.  Wish me luck on staying awake, cause I will need it.

On my avitar, I am not sure where it is located, I just found it in the photo section of this website, by searching tennis....maybe California?  My family is a "tennis" family and we try to find any disney product that has to do with tennis. For example I have a antenna tennis ball with Mickey ears.  So if anyone finds more "Disney" tennis stuff, please let me know.

Sorry for rambling, but I am exhausted and need coffee..


----------



## scotlass

Mornin Youse.......

The boys school is doing a charity line dance today so he was to dress as a cowboy..........I give you.......




John McWayne........!!!





......and yes...I did walk home singing YMCA !!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*IT'S FRIDAY!!*


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I actually woke up the other night at 4:30 am ... sat bolt upright in bed remembering that neither Lee nor I turned off the sprinkler on the front lawn ...
> 
> 
> ... by then it had been going for 8 hours ...
> 
> 
> 
> not looking forward to our water bill next month
> 
> 
> 
> of course, after I went out to turn it off and got back into bed, I couldn't get back to sleep


 sorry to hear...i've been there too.  was annoyed because we pay sewage based on level of water & it jacked up next bill too 
ps IMO u get @ least a month to start the TR 


donaldduck352 said:


> I got a question homies=I know I have A inner ear infection(walking around like Ozzy on the pills)Had the same symptons before! Do anyone know a home remiede for this.
> My insuarence co-pay is off the scale.Any help would be great and cheaper if it works


 
nothing worse than an earache...except maybe a toothache 

might just need to buy the OTC stuff to clean out earwax, sure worth a shot...antibiotics are cheap to clear up the ear...can u just call your dr's office for an Rx?

yet CONGRATS on the awesome scrolly tag!

told u the bananas would work     friends not food 

busy day for me, tires/appts...

drive up to beautiful Erie, PA, to see the RATS kick some Reading Express butt tomorrow...i hope...have a great weekend all


----------



## dlbbwu

Thanks, Keisha...U reminded me that I need to buy tires this weekend...ouch...over $400 (I have a truck).  Too bad I will be in Indianapolis all weekend. 

Guess, it will have to be first thing next week.


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin' all 

Busy day....best be gettin' to it.... 



keishashadow said:


> barb - have the bestest time on sat @ Hershey...eat tons of chocolate.... hope it's warm enough so u can romp thru the new water attraction.



uh...it's supposed to be 97 degrees Saturday    afraid to buy any chocolate for fear of an immediate melt 



keishashadow said:


> ps forgot to post,  jik anybody is fuming over the airlines now charging for extra bag/any bag, etc....widespread practice lately
> 
> there's a thread on the transportation board re this issue
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1838725
> 
> if you confirmed/booked ur flight *before* the specific airline changed their baggage policy afterwards, go forth to this site & file a complaint
> 
> http://airconsumer.ost.dot.gov/problems.htm



WOW!  Another reason to NOT fly AirTran    Will have to check our SW....we bought tix in January..should be gtg  



donaldduck352 said:


> I got a question homies=I know I have A inner ear infection(walking around like Ozzy on the pills)Had the same symptons before! Do anyone know a home remiede for this.
> My insuarence co-pay is off the scale.Any help would be great and cheaper if it works



get an antibiotic...that's the only thing that'll clear an infection  



ky07 said:


> *Good evening homies
> Pretty good day here but still not feeling good but at least both DS's passed which means one will be in the 11th grade and the other starts middle school in 6th grade.
> oh what fun oh what joy  *



Congrats on the grads!  



macraven said:


> congratulations REDHEAD.......
> 
> 
> ya, what phamton says.........you are dizzy cause you are now red.
> 
> and 2 tags to boot!!!!!




 ...what mac & phamton said  




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I actually woke up the other night at 4:30 am ... sat bolt upright in bed remembering that neither Lee nor I turned off the sprinkler on the front lawn ...
> 
> ... by then it had been going for 8 hours ...



 whoops!



RAPstar said:


> Yup. Now you can use my idea for your TR!! (hint hint!)



i believe i told Mike a while back, I had the patent on the pic links in reports/text....but, I share    ....it's okay. 



Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> Just checking in after a long ketchup session before I collapse in bed.  You peeps post ALOT!



 ...hey yourself!  Better demand some panel tests...if nobody is listening to you, better be PROactive    Hope you are feeling better soon... finally get some nice weather and you feel bad  


scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse.......
> 
> The boys school is doing a charity line dance today so he was to dress as a cowboy..........I give you.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John McWayne........!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could ma wee fella _be _ any cooler...and yes...I did walk home singing YMCA !!



LOVE IT!!    He looks SO adorable! 



keishashadow said:


> drive up to beautiful Erie, PA, to see the *RATS kick some Reading Express butt*  tomorrow...i hope...have a great weekend all



*ahem*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I'm off work tomorrow....have busy day today.... Haveta git movin'!

Have great beginning of the weekend everyone!!


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Hi,

Can someone answer me a question that has bothered me for years?

As a frequent visitor I love some of the film theme music they play at Universal Studios.
There is one orchestral piece they always play and is one I really like, I get goose-bumps.
I thought it was Apollo 13 but I am sure now it isn't, kind of a daft question I know.
Does anyone know what I mean?

It's always being played as we enter or exit the park.


----------



## cbdmhgp

MORNING ALL!


----------



## donaldduck352

_GOOD MORNING ALL_

All the begging paid off,I GOT MY TAGactually two 

THANK YOU TAG FAIRY:AND ALL THAT HELPED ME!


----------



## dlbbwu

ok, stupid question....how many posts to chane the tag and will it overide my current one (which I am very proud of)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sharon G

scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse.......
> 
> The boys school is doing a charity line dance today so he was to dress as a cowboy..........I give you.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John McWayne........!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......and yes...I did walk home singing YMCA !!




Awesome picture! What a cutie


----------



## donaldduck352

dlbbwu said:


> ok, stupid question....how many posts to chane the tag and will it overide my current one (which I am very proud of)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




It takes alot of begging Apparantly tag fairy loves banana's!!
seen peeps with low post count get it.It wont change your current tag.
But you better hurry,there is no telling how long the fairy will be around..


----------



## cbdmhgp

scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse.......
> 
> The boys school is doing a charity line dance today so he was to dress as a cowboy..........I give you.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John McWayne........!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......and yes...I did walk home singing YMCA !!



Very nice cowboy!


----------



## dlbbwu

And who or how to I beg to?....LOL


----------



## donaldduck352

dlbbwu said:


> And who or how to I beg to?....LOL




Start with your siggie.And change it around everyother day or so to get attention.Good Luck!!


----------



## DaddyDon

Motherfletcher said:


> *IT'S FRIDAY!!*



How was the big 20 aniv??????  
Its my monday.....gotta work all weekend on nite shift......


----------



## RVGal

Happy Friday to those having a... well... happy Friday.   

I am busy keeping up with the boys.  School has been out for 2 weeks now and they haven't hurt each other or anything in the house.  Yet.

My sister is doing okay.  Still exploring her post surgical treatment options.  Chemo did not work out for her, so they are still discussing stuff.  She is cancer free at the moment, so whatever they do would be preventative at this point.

Joshua had another seizure early in May, but hasn't had one since.  He is almost completely switched to the new med, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is the one that works.

I have been doing a lot of spring cleaning.  I ripped both boys rooms apart, hauled stuff to the basement, rearranged, and put them back together.  I also got fed up with starting at the "who in the hell picked this out" wallpaper in the eat in area of my kitchen, so I stripped it and hung new.  Of course, that has triggered the domino effect of needing a new valance, wall clock, etc.  

We have our MNSSHP tickets and ADRs to eat at Chef Mickeys, so my planning for our trip is done.  *gasp*  Yes, I'm afraid that is all the advanced planning that I do.

I think that catches up on the highlights from the past month or so.  I just don't find myself here on the DIS all that much anymore.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> Just checking in after a long ketchup session before I collapse in bed.  You peeps post ALOT!
> 
> 
> Taminator



taminator, i was about to send you a pm to find out where you were...
glad you came and posted.
i'm rushing now to finish my posting here as son #1 will be back soon and want to "borrow" my computer for a few minutes.... 




dlbbwu said:


> Macraven:  Hello...wow this is an interesting thread, I guess I am going to read it everytime I get a notice...LOL...I am so far behind on it...
> 
> It is 2:00 in the morning, been at work for over 4 hours and 8 more to go, THEN, I leave for Indianapolis (4 hour drive) to work a tennis tournament, as an official, that my daughter is playing in with over 500 kids.  Wish me luck on staying awake, cause I will need it.
> 
> On my avitar, I am not sure where it is located, I just found it in the photo section of this website, by searching tennis....maybe California?  My family is a "tennis" family and we try to find any disney product that has to do with tennis. For example I have a antenna tennis ball with Mickey ears.  So if anyone finds more "Disney" tennis stuff, please let me know.
> 
> Sorry for rambling, but I am exhausted and need coffee..


   to a new homie.......
*dlbbwu*

i know i welcomed you prior but didn't have the smilies working that day.

i'll check the disney outlet store near me for the tennis stuff.
gee, we have never been called interesting. 
called other things but i like that word...





scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse.......
> 
> The boys school is doing a charity line dance today so he was to dress as a cowboy..........I give you.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John McWayne........!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......and yes...I did walk home singing YMCA !!





oh, and i love how you included the MC with his title......
he is so handsome!



Motherfletcher said:


> *IT'S FRIDAY!!*


for the newbies, fletcher is our morning alarm clock.
he has been MIA the last few weeks and now back to his job here.



JohnnySharp2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone answer me a question that has bothered me for years?
> 
> As a frequent visitor I love some of the film theme music they play at Universal Studios.
> There is one orchestral piece they always play and is one I really like, I get goose-bumps.
> I thought it was Apollo 13 but I am sure now it isn't, kind of a daft question I know.
> Does anyone know what I mean?
> 
> It's always being played as we enter or exit the park.



another   
to *JohnnySharp2.......*
i have seen you around on the boards before.
so glad you stopped in here.

there are some employees on this thread that work at universal.
i know one of them will have an answer to your question.

if they don't come on this weekend, i'll send them a pm to post their answer on the thread for you.
i don't think it is Apollo 13 either.



donaldduck352 said:


> _GOOD MORNING ALL_
> 
> All the begging paid off,I GOT MY TAGactually two
> 
> THANK YOU TAG FAIRY:AND ALL THAT HELPED ME!



ahem.................... 
i got all excited for you last night and you were probably snoozing.....




dlbbwu said:


> ok, stupid question....how many posts to chane the tag and will it overide my current one (which I am very proud of)?




i received my first tag when i had 7 posts.  my second tag came at 11 posts so i know it can be done.
i have lost and gained tags many times over the years.
my present ones are recent except for the universal homie tag.
it is strictly up to the tag fairy on what tag you will receive.
the TF might colorize your own tag you made or give you a different one.



dlbbwu said:


> And who or how to I beg to?




tag fairy begging 101 by mac..........

put your own tag in your siggie...which you have already done


do a large font and size at the bottom of your siggie to get the attention of the tag fairy.
state what you want there.
use smilies to beg
or something witty to persuade the TF to grant you the mummy dust and get the tag of your dreams

this is what i have advised homies for years and it helps.
it really does.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Happy Friday


----------



## scotlass

Just about to go to bed when......YEEEEEEEESSSSS !!!

Do ya see it...do ya....do ya....huh...!!







IM RED !!!!!!!!   

Thanks you T.F x


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies 
Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Just about to go to bed when......YEEEEEEEESSSSS !!!
> 
> Do ya see it...do ya....do ya....huh...!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM RED !!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks you T.F x



  The TAG FAIRY is around.Do your begging now>>

Way to go scotlass


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse.......
> 
> The boys school is doing a charity line dance today so he was to dress as a cowboy..........I give you.......
> 
> 
> John McWayne........!!!
> 
> ......and yes...I did walk home singing YMCA !!




Loved the picture!  He looks like the real thing.  Or I guess I should say THANG.  



scotlass said:


> Just about to go to bed when......YEEEEEEEESSSSS !!!
> 
> Do ya see it...do ya....do ya....huh...!!
> 
> 
> IM RED !!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks you T.F x




Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The begging always works.  We just give the Tag Fairy her dues, and she is always generous and benevolent.





macraven said:


> taminator, i was about to send you a pm to find out where you were...
> glad you came and posted.
> i'm rushing now to finish my posting here as son #1 will be back soon and want to "borrow" my computer for a few minutes....



Thanks for thinking of me!  Good luck getting your computer back.  




> to a new homie.......
> *dlbbwu*
> 
> i know i welcomed you prior but didn't have the smilies working that day.
> 
> i'll check the disney outlet store near me for the tennis stuff.
> gee, we have never been called interesting.
> called other things but i like that word...



Yes, welcome newest homie!  We are strange and eclectic here.  Just ask us.  We'll tell you how great our wide variety of interests are.



> tag fairy begging 101 by mac..........
> 
> put your own tag in your siggie...which you have already done
> 
> 
> do a large font and size at the bottom of your siggie to get the attention of the tag fairy.
> state what you want there.
> use smilies to beg
> or something witty to persuade the TF to grant you the mummy dust and get the tag of your dreams
> 
> this is what i have advised homies for years and it helps.
> it really does.




Yes, Mac the Tag ambassador speaks wisely.  It worked for a bunch of us.  Be creative, beg, use lots of smileys and bananas.  I used a bunch of the bowing worship smileys and got both of my tags in one night.  And when you get your tags, be sure to thank the Tag Fairy.

Gotta get the kids fed and to bed now.  Later, Homies.


----------



## donaldduck352

Allwrighty Then homies.I'm out.Hope everyone has a great Friday night.As for me,I'm feeling alittle better now.Thanks mac for the tip 
What a day 2tags WOOHOO THANKS AGAIN TAG FAIRY!!

Goodnight and catch Y'all tomorrow


----------



## cbdmhgp

scotlass said:


> Just about to go to bed when......YEEEEEEEESSSSS !!!
> 
> Do ya see it...do ya....do ya....huh...!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM RED !!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks you T.F x



Congrats!


----------



## RAPstar

evening all!


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies and sweet dreams *


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Just about to go to bed when......YEEEEEEEESSSSS !!!
> 
> Do ya see it...do ya....do ya....huh...!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM RED !!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks you T.F x





WOO HOO...........i'm thrilled for you.

see, i told you that trick would work!
welcome newest Proud Redhead.....


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Just about to go to bed when......YEEEEEEEESSSSS !!!
> 
> Do ya see it...do ya....do ya....huh...!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM RED !!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks you T.F x




and i see youse also got a 2fer......
your location was colorized by the tag fairy also.
that is the only way you can have them in color.
TF.........

do a bit of bowing now scotlass........
TF's like the gratitude....   

we believe, yes, we believe





donaldduck352 said:


> Allwrighty Then homies.I'm out.Hope everyone has a great Friday night.As for me,I'm feeling alittle better now.Thanks mac for the tip
> What a day 2tags WOOHOO THANKS AGAIN TAG FAIRY!!
> 
> Goodnight and catch Y'all tomorrow




hope your ear is doing better tonight.
and hope it continues to improve.



i got my computer back for 15 minutes.
son's computer should be out of the shop on monday.
first he told me today/friday, now it has been changed.

oh snap.......i hate sharing


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> oh snap.......i hate sharing



 mac, ur so adorable!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

Congratulations to the newly appointed redheads!!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Is there a ghost in the picture????


----------



## macraven

you know i had to check that one out darkie........kewl


----------



## macraven

it's after 2 am, 3 for those in florida and the east coast.

now is "my" time on my computor.

i doubt many are up at this time.

i'll catch up on my reading then...


----------



## Tinker-tude

the Dark Marauder said:


> Is there a ghost in the picture????



That freaked me out.  I almost peed.


----------



## macraven

kewl............another homie is still up.
it's only 3:30 now.......


maybe she has insomnia also.......


hey taminator, want to play a game of cards?


----------



## Tinker-tude

the Dark Marauder said:


> Is there a ghost in the picture????





macraven said:


> kewl............another homie is still up.
> it's only 3:30 now.......
> 
> 
> maybe she has insomnia also.......
> 
> 
> hey taminator, want to play a game of cards?



I don't have any cards, unless you count Uno.  I always have insomnia until the alarm goes off.  I should go to bed.  I have to get up and buy a birthday present before a morning party.  Wish me luck falling asleep.  And hearing the alarm.  And not dozing off at the wheel on my way to Walmart.

Taminator


----------



## scotlass

mac, i didnt notice my 2fr......cool !!


----------



## keishashadow

It's saturday , can u smell the bacon?

driving by to say hi!


RVGal said:


> Happy Friday to those having a... well... happy Friday.
> 
> 
> We have our MNSSHP tickets and ADRs to eat at Chef Mickeys, so my planning for our trip is done. *gasp* Yes, I'm afraid that is all the advanced planning that I do.
> 
> I think that catches up on the highlights from the past month or so. I just don't find myself here on the DIS all that much anymore.


 
u mean ur not going to change them @ least once (or twice )....where's the fun in that? i like to fiddle with things think i'll pander to the Tag Fairy since she appears to be spreading herself around lately 


scotlass said:


> Just about to go to bed when......YEEEEEEEESSSSS !!!
> 
> Do ya see it...do ya....do ya....huh...!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM RED !!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks you T.F x


 
  , that pic of ur son is a hoot!


yoo-hoo oh benevolent fairy....

it's me - keisha

jik ur looking for new ideas...

* I like to fiddle with things*


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> mac, i didnt notice my 2fr......cool !!



i just love the way youse say McTag Fairy....


hey taminator, i think you feel asleep on me.....

in case you didn't know, i won the game of uno this morning with youse!!


----------



## ky07

*Good day Homies  *


----------



## RAPstar

morning


----------



## ky07

the Dark Marauder said:


> Is there a ghost in the picture????



*DM what the h e double hockey sticks 
Hate those things    *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *DM what the h e double hockey sticks
> Hate those things    *



 


and you want to try HHN?


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> and you want to try HHN?



*No no no HHN for me cause I don't like the horror stuff but DW loves that stuff not me   *


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all-

Talking about horror stuff, does anyone know how to do excorcisms(sp)?
I need one done on DD right about now. She screams and tantrums alot and drives both DH and I crazy    
Dealing with special needs can be crazy.
I should call a friend of mine in Racine, Wisconsin. Her DH is a deacon at their church(catholic) and he might be able to do excorcisms  

Talk later.


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> 
> Talking about horror stuff, does anyone know how to do excorcisms(sp)?
> I need one done on DD right about now. She screams and tantrums alot and drives both DH and I crazy
> Dealing with special needs can be crazy.
> I should call a friend of mine in Racine, Wisconsin. Her DH is a deacon at their church(catholic) and he might be able to do excorcisms
> 
> Talk later.



*Rose I know how you dh feels my youngest ds has special needs and he does the same thing but more spoiled than anything and between that and all the doctors they have us going to next week is going to be nuts but all worth it to make sure his heart and kidneys are fine and they are doing this due to his blood pressure *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... 

Congratulations to those that finally received their colorized *redhead *tags!!!!


----------



## scotlass

* I like to fiddle with things*

Keisha...with a Tag line like that Im guessin it might not just be the Tag fairys attention youse get !!!!   

Lawrence , 
Im with you,dont do fierdy things......walked oot halfway through Silence of the lambs and didnae sleep for a month !!! 

Haunted Masion is a BIG test of my fierdyness.


----------



## roseprincess

ky07 said:


> *Rose I know how you dh feels my youngest ds has special needs and he does the same thing but more spoiled than anything and between that and all the doctors they have us going to next week is going to be nuts but all worth it to make sure his heart and kidneys are fine and they are doing this due to his blood pressure *


Good to know someone else is going thru the tantrum stuff  
What does your DS have, as of diagnosis, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## roseprincess

Well, we are very blessed!! The Lord is providing for our Disney/ UO financial needs!   
DH went to a baseball/ football card show earlier today in our town. He was able to sell some binders of 1960's and 1970's football and baseball cards that he kept pretty near mint condition for many yrs. He got a few hundred $$ from selling them, which is a big relief for financing our vacation!!     

Wanted to share the good news on that!
Plus, DH got interviewed by a local reporter from our local newspaper when he was leaving the card convention. So there might be a write-up with maybe a quote he said, I don't know yet. 


Ok gotta run, as we are leaving for church real soon.


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Good to know someone else is going thru the tantrum stuff
> What does your DS have, as of diagnosis, if you don't mind me asking?



*He really hasn't been diagnosed excepted by the schools and don't like what they say about him they say he is mildly r and I think you know what the r stands for but if you ever met him you would know thats wrong but he was behind most kids his age but now is picking up things fine.*


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> 
> Talking about horror stuff, does anyone know how to do excorcisms(sp)?
> I need one done on DD right about now. She screams and tantrums alot and drives both DH and I crazy
> Dealing with special needs can be crazy.
> I should call a friend of mine in Racine, Wisconsin. Her DH is a deacon at their church(catholic) and he might be able to do excorcisms
> 
> Talk later.



welcome to parenthood 101......
it only gets better




roseprincess said:


> Well, we are very blessed!! The Lord is providing for our Disney/ UO financial needs!
> DH went to a baseball/ football card show earlier today in our town. He was able to sell some binders of 1960's and 1970's football and baseball cards that he kept pretty near mint condition for many yrs. He got a few hundred $$ from selling them, which is a big relief for financing our vacation!!
> 
> Wanted to share the good news on that!
> Plus, DH got interviewed by a local reporter from our local newspaper when he was leaving the card convention. So there might be a write-up with maybe a quote he said, I don't know yet.
> 
> 
> Ok gotta run, as we are leaving for church real soon.



wow, that is great!
one of my son's went to the bears' fan convention today and still there at Soldier Field.  i'm hoping he made some sweet deals there also



ky07 said:


> *He really hasn't been diagnosed excepted by the schools and don't like what they say about him they say he is mildly r and I think you know what the r stands for but if you ever met him you would know thats wrong but he was behind most kids his age but now is picking up things fine.*




don't believe all the teachers each time.....and this is coming from a teacher.
one of my son's was slow and we were told the same thing you were.
he graduated from school with a very fine gpa.

put that in your pipe and smoke it is what i say to them.....


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> welcome to parenthood 101......
> it only gets better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that is great!
> one of my son's went to the bears' fan convention today and still there at Soldier Field.  i'm hoping he made some sweet deals there also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't believe all the teachers each time.....and this is coming from a teacher.
> one of my son's was slow and we were told the same thing you were.
> he graduated from school with a very fine gpa.
> 
> put that in your pipe and smoke it is what i say to them.....



*Thanks Mac thats what we told them cause Oldest DS was slow too in fact he wouldn't talk until he was 3 and finally started comming out of it around the 7th grade and he had to do extra classes this year for 9th grade but he managed to do it and now he will be in the 11th grade this year and even though some times he drives me insane he made me a very proud poppa for working so hard.*


----------



## macraven

you got good boys st L
hug them every chance they let you.
they grow up fast.



and then they never leave home......... 
maybe i hugged too much..... 




i'm hungry and nothing looks good in this joint of mine.
i'm telling mr mac to finish his beer and we are then going to applebees for dinner.

i'll even let him pay for the dinner.
that is what a good wife i am to him.
i'll let him feel like he is the man...


----------



## macraven

haven't made it out the door yet.
he is now on beer #2.......

i've started eating peanut butter and crackers.........


----------



## coastermom

..OK DM you got me I was  . I even jumped .  ....

There is no HHN for me I am lucky that I can even stand Fright Fest at our SF park and they give "kids" a whistle to blow when they dont want the ghouls around . I make sure my DS ( who has no fear ) is near me with the whistle ..   ...


Ok you guys all talking about your kids makes me think of my situation with two kids with needs . I work with many special needs kids and well they are all a blessing . Lawarence your son may just need to learn at a slower pace but many schools see that as a hindernece . Remember Montessori has childern learning at there own pace and he may do better there my DD did the public schools are paced at one level and if you don't meet it they feel you are the problem not the schools. 

Rose I am not really sure how old your DD is and what her issue is but if she is over 9 it may just be her being a girl ... Mine BOTH need to be exercized by the church . Maybe we can get a group rate.. Smile it will get better .  

Ok busy weekend and I wanted it to get hot BUT now we are buring here . Near 100 degrees for the next three days and there is school on Monday with no A/C . . Now that is going to be fun ..NOT .

Gotta run Kids got to get ready for bed and mommy needs a shower .


----------



## the Dark Marauder

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> 
> Talking about horror stuff, does anyone know how to do excorcisms(sp)?
> I need one done on DD right about now. She screams and tantrums alot and drives both DH and I crazy
> Dealing with special needs can be crazy.
> I should call a friend of mine in Racine, Wisconsin. Her DH is a deacon at their church(catholic) and he might be able to do excorcisms
> 
> Talk later.


As long as nobody starts talking in.......

voctus hom isknalst. vxnor skiailist, zemttop.


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


> As long as nobody starts talking in.......
> 
> voctus hom isknalst. vxnor skiailist, zemttop.



 

Saw the Sex and the City movie today. It was really good. But long as all get out. I loved the show, but does the movie have to be 2 1/2 hours long?


----------



## roseprincess

the Dark Marauder said:


> As long as nobody starts talking in.......
> 
> voctus hom isknalst. vxnor skiailist, zemttop.


 


Goodnight all.


----------



## damo

Wake up little homies!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies
Hot and humid here and its already 84 degrees *


----------



## bubba's mom

afternoon all 

Congrats to all those who are now "official" Reds 

We were at Hersheypark yesterday for DHs company picnic. VERY hot  and fun!  Had a good time  

So..what'd I miss??


----------



## Phil from PA

I live right around the corner from you and it was brutal with the heat yesterday.  

Was Hershey crowded?

Phil from PA


----------



## bubba's mom

Phil from PA said:


> I live right around the corner from you and it was brutal with the heat yesterday.
> 
> Was Hershey crowded?
> 
> Phil from PA



Yep....especially the BoardWalk area....waited in a couple LOOOONG lines to get wet...  

Kept saying "If we were at Unviersal, we would have done this ride 5X by now"  

Welcome neighbor!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon homies.Got our resseis made for Oct.(resort anyway)
Just waiting for AP rates for HHN!!

Hope eveyone is doing great.I'll check back in later


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> Yep....especially the BoardWalk area....waited in a couple LOOOONG lines to get wet...
> 
> Kept saying "If we were at Unviersal, we would have done this ride 5X by now"
> 
> Welcome neighbor!



That's what is keeping me from going to Hershey and Dorney. THE LINES!

Barb, would you have gone if it wouldn't had been for DH's company picnic??

I just hate lines with a passion


----------



## macraven

hi Phil from PA....so good to see you hear....



i went to church today and it got out very late.
got your backs covered for all of this week and next........... 


rain we are getting ...........
heat, not yet but looking forward to it.


will be back later.
i am learning how to share with son.
i hate every minute of it too.


----------



## orlandonyc

hi homies..... 

Baking up here. my town is like a


----------



## macraven

baked apple????


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Crazy busy weekend!

Aunt's b-day party, met LL Cool J (got a pic!), dying due to the heat and ent out on a boat and jet ski...

Going to dinner, and looking forward to the last week of classes!!!!

Catch you homies later!


----------



## dlbbwu

Hey everyone...Hello again....crazy weekend here....So I have been for the past 3 days in Indianapolis Indiana working a tennis tournament.  Check out the news for Indiana...SO much rain, flooding....one death???, many injuried, waster everywhere.  It took over 4 hours to get home when it usually takes 3....ouch....This is serious, people, the Governor has declared a State of Emergency...There were so many roads closed on the way home I think I ended up in Ohio to get to Evansville (home).  But at least i got a really nice tan out of it.   

Well, I am sorry to report, I am not red yet, but I will work on it...I will be working day shift until the end of the year and all the "big wigs" are always around, but I will try to keep up.   

Another hot and humid one today, people let's be safe out there and drink lots of fluids and take breaks!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Crazy busy weekend!
> 
> Aunt's b-day party, met LL Cool J (got a pic!), dying due to the heat and ent out on a boat and jet ski...
> 
> Going to dinner, and looking forward to the last week of classes!!!!
> 
> Catch you homies later!




hey............where's patty?

did you lock her in the closet............... again



dlbbwu said:


> Hey everyone...Hello again....crazy weekend here....So I have been for the past 3 days in Indianapolis Indiana working a tennis tournament.  Check out the news for Indiana...SO much rain, flooding....one death???, many injuried, waster everywhere.  It took over 4 hours to get home when it usually takes 3....ouch....This is serious, people, the Governor has declared a State of Emergency...There were so many roads closed on the way home I think I ended up in Ohio to get to Evansville (home).  But at least i got a really nice tan out of it.
> 
> Well, I am sorry to report, I am not red yet, but I will work on it...I will be working day shift until the end of the year and all the "big wigs" are always around, but I will try to keep up.
> 
> Another hot and humid one today, people let's be safe out there and drink lots of fluids and take breaks!



i saw how awful it was in your area.

i was going to go back to mt carmel some days ago but the weather changed my mind.......

still looking for tennis stuff for you.


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> it really would be a deal breaker for me so i have spoken to HR at IKEA and did a bit of research and the guy has since put millions back into Poland and has been a major figure in the rebuilding of the country since the war.so maybe not as bad as i first thot.....



[/QUOTE]

Hope you are feeling better. 



scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse.......
> 
> The boys school is doing a charity line dance today so he was to dress as a cowboy..........I give you.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John McWayne........!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......and yes...I did walk home singing YMCA !!



Adorable!


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> baked apple????



or maybe baked tomatoes???



hi homie lori, good to see you.



the time has come for me to "learn how to share" now......

son #1 wants to borrow my mac........



oh snap.......i'll never make mother of the year at this rate.


----------



## dlbbwu

Macraven:  Share a Mac...your kidding, right?  Last time I shared a Dell with my kids, it never came back..   They kept saying they needed it for school projects.  I had to buy another one.  Sometimes I don't even get to see that one if DW wants it, so then I just go to work and use that one....No one ever takes that one... 

Thanks for looking, there really isn't much tennis stuff when it comes to disney, I even tried to find a polo shirt with Mickey holding a tennis racquet, but they do have a lot for golf, since the pros come and play down there...Maybe I need to get the USTA involved and have a pro tournament at Disney.... 

HEY TAG FAIRY...make me red, please...!!           
This is the only red i see right now...LOL.. 

I will keep in touch on the details of all the flooding...


----------



## keishashadow

scotlass said:


> *I like to fiddle with things*
> 
> Keisha...with a Tag line like that Im guessin it might not just be the Tag fairys attention youse get !!!!
> 
> .


 
im starved for attention any will do



roseprincess said:


> Well, we are very blessed!! The Lord is providing for our Disney/ UO financial needs!
> DH went to a baseball/ football card show earlier today in our town. He was able to sell some binders of 1960's and 1970's football and baseball cards that he kept pretty near mint condition for many yrs. He got a few hundred $$ from selling them, which is a big relief for financing our vacation!!
> .


 
who new the good Lord was Universal/WDW fan?  congrats, in this economy even rookie cards are hard to unload.



macraven said:


> you got good boys st L
> hug them every chance they let you.
> they grow up fast.
> 
> and then they never leave home.........
> maybe i hugged too much.....
> 
> i'm hungry and nothing looks good in this joint of mine.
> i'm telling mr mac to finish his beer and we are then going to applebees for dinner.
> 
> i'll even let him pay for the dinner.
> that is what a good wife i am to him.
> i'll let him feel like he is the man...


 
imo, no such thang! hug them once, then another time, just for good measure

how thoughtful u r to DH 



bubba's mom said:


> We were at Hersheypark yesterday for DHs company picnic. VERY hot and fun! Had a good time
> 
> So..what'd I miss??


 
Didja work on that tan for vacation?

The RiverRats pounded Reading Express look to do the same thing next week on Reading turf. 

drove up early yesterday, since it was in the mid-90's & no AC in SUV 
Red Lobster...rock lobster for din-din
today we had hotdogs
talk about both ends of the dining spectrum lol

spent the day pretending to be a manatee in the pool, rearing up for daily

 daily pander 
 *I like  to fiddle with  things*


----------



## macraven

keisha, qualify that statement.........


what are "things"


----------



## RAPstar

hey all! another fun filled day at work. is it september yet?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

... just thought I'd share this with you 

... we've had cool rainy weather for the past few days, plus the weather forecast is for more rain for the next 4 days ...*


----------



## Akdar

keishashadow said:


> im starved for attention
> 
> how thoughtful u r to DH
> 
> 
> The RiverRats pounded Reading Express look to do the same thing next week on Reading turf.



Thanks for rubbing it in    I have some buddies that work for the express.  Also, the band that plays before the home games, (the arena is about a mile and a half from where I work!) are great friends of mine.  The bass player is my son's Godfather.


----------



## coastermom

Ok I wanted it to be hot but now I am ON FIRE here . Almost 100 degrees here in the baked apple . My van said it was 97 IN THE SHADE  . SO our schools are open and it will be over 100 during the day with no AIR in the buildings . What would you do with your kids ? My friend is keeping them home but I don't think I can do that . Especially with Finals for my oldest DD starting this Thursday . AHH we need a slight cool down . 

Already two schools called me to work and I said NO . IT is too hot to go to the schools that are considered bad . I only want to go to a good school if I even go at all that is . Just don't tell DH He will not be happy if I just stay home . Trust me he may be  But I worry if one of my kids needs me to pick them up because of the heat. The problems we have as moms . 

Off to bed see everyone later .


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies and sweet dreams to all  *


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> ... just thought I'd share this with you
> 
> ... we've had cool rainy weather for the past few days, plus the weather forecast is for more rain for the next 4 days ...*




Yeah, I'm there with you.  Matt had a soccer tournament this weekend.  They got to play one game yesterday morning before they had to call it because of the storms.  Rescheduled it so that they could play 3 games today instead and it's been storming all day so they cancelled the entire tournament.  Heat, what's heat?    The rain always reminds me of one of my favorite Calvin and Hobbes cartoons:






I especially like the first panel on the second line - we always say that around here!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Hey All! Internet was down for a day, lots of new things to look at now. 

Got a really bad sunburn yesterday at the pool 

Last full week of work for me


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> That's what is keeping me from going to Hershey and Dorney. THE LINES!
> 
> Barb, would you have gone if it wouldn't had been for DH's company picnic??
> 
> I just hate lines with a passion



Nope...are you kiddin'??   100+ heat index...we KNEW it'd be crowded...especially the Boardwalk.  Actually, if you want to go to one of those parks when it's NOT busy, go on Mother's Day   We went to Hersheypark last year ON Mother's Day and altho a bit busy in the parks, there were essentially NO lines.  Walked right onto SuperDooperLooper twice..AND the front seat, coulda walked on Great Bear, but waited 4 cars for the front seat...the longest wait was for StormRunner...BUT, it was SO worth it!    Come to think of it, it was only probably was only 1/2 hour at the most....musta seemed longer because everything else was walk-on.  Someone had told me Mother's Day wasn't crowded (guess cuz everyone is takin' Ma out to breakfast and dinner)...and, they were right.  It really wasn't bad.  AND, iirc, our tix at AAA were cheaper (by a LOT) because we went before Memorial Day 


macraven said:


> rain we are getting ...........
> heat, not yet but looking forward to it.



peeps out here are cookin'....come on out and bbq yerself  



dlbbwu said:


> I have been for the past 3 days in Indianapolis Indiana working a tennis tournament.  Check out the news for Indiana...SO much rain, flooding....one death???, many injuried, waster everywhere.  It took over 4 hours to get home when it usually takes 3....ouch....This is serious, people, the Governor has declared a State of Emergency...There were so many roads closed on the way home I think I ended up in Ohio to get to Evansville (home).



Hey Lori  ...good to see ya back!!  Send the ark....our Indiana peeps are floatin  



RAPstar said:


> hey all! another fun filled day at work. is it september yet?



nope...and don't you go wishin the summer away so fast..... we do flog here ya know 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> ... just thought I'd share this with you
> 
> ... we've had cool rainy weather for the past few days, plus the weather forecast is for more rain for the next 4 days ...*



  You need the ark too?


----------



## macraven

im building an ark tonight.



weather changed.
ducks would love to live where i am now....


----------



## RAPstar

and for once it's dry as a bone in TX.


----------



## macraven

oh snap.....

finally my time on my mac and the lights are flickering from the T storm we are having.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> oh snap.....
> 
> finally my time on my mac and the lights are flickering from the T storm we are having.



Don't get electricuted........i don't know CPR!


----------



## macraven

many many  hours later and i finally get my turn on the computer again.


going on 3 in the morning but i now have my turn...........




thanks andy, take a class in cpr.........


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse.....

DH put on shorts yesterday and found a IOA map in one pocket and a MK map in the other......it brought on flaskbacks and depressed him soooo much ( no vacation this year,moneys tight) he spent all last night pricing Hols !!

Looks like 09 is a goer !!!  

The boys has his first Street dance show tonight and i am beside ma self with excitement.He is so calm but ma butterflies are kicking in already.

Barb: What is this Hersheys place.....a theme park AND chocolate...HEAVEN ?



Suns oot again so am going to have ma lunch in the garden.

Hope the weather gets better for all youse guys suffering,and have a great day.


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

good morning all!



macraven said:


> keisha, qualify that statement.........
> 
> 
> what are "things"


 
whatever moves me 



Akdar said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in  I have some buddies that work for the express. Also, the band that plays before the home games, (the arena is about a mile and a half from where I work!) are great friends of mine. The bass player is my son's Godfather.


 
7 degrees of arena football 
sorry, my trash talking sports mouth tends to do me in 
have u gone to any of the games or does it conflict w/ur work schedule?

if gas wasn't so high, i'd take the drive out this weekend.

they brought their cheerleaders with them to Erie (rather unusual practice), cute bunch



scotlass said:


> Hey Youse.....
> 
> DH put on shorts yesterday and found a IOA map in one pocket and a MK map in the other......it brought on flaskbacks and depressed him soooo much ( no vacation this year,moneys tight) he spent all last night pricing Hols !!
> 
> *Looks like 09 is a goer* !!!
> 
> The boys has his first Street dance show tonight and i am beside ma self with excitement.He is so calm but ma butterflies are kicking in already.
> .


 
 start planning!  how long of a flight for u? embarrassed to be stressing re mine out west which is just a little over 4 hours 

good luck on the street dance show, post pics!

long day for me, starting w/ped appt to try & see why his ear keeps getting infected when he previously had no issues


----------



## scotlass

Keisha: its a 9 1/2 hour flight......but worth every minute !!!

we try to get every two years but with work changes we werent sure we would get,but DH is so on board now its Florida before the morgtage  !!  

But Hey,they do some pretty cool tents these days....

Hope you get some answers at the Doctors.


----------



## loribell

I think I would rather live in a tent these days. Especially if it meant more vacations!!!!


----------



## coastermom

Ok who put the OVEN on ?? I am baked enough now . It is too early for this heat here in NYC. I am thinking that global warming thing may actually be happening ...I think I need a loan to pay my A/C Bill this month . 


SO off to return DH's shorts I bought for him and then I am going to the school to pick up the kiddies a little early . It is just too hot for them in that building . Just wanted to say HI .


Gotta run see everyone later .


----------



## cbdmhgp

Morning ALL!


----------



## dlbbwu

Lori:

  Hows is that Ark coming?  We are fine down here in Evansville, but the people north of us are in DEEP (get it) trouble.  Being the fireman and EMT that I am, I am voluntering to go and help.  My work hates it, but sometimes there is more to life than work.  If I can save a life, I am doing it.

So, I am off to go up north with boat in tow and pray I can be of service.


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> Ok who put the OVEN on ?? I am baked enough now . It is too early for this heat here in NYC. I am thinking that global warming thing may actually be happening ...I think I need a loan to pay my A/C Bill this month .
> 
> 
> SO off to return DH's shorts I bought for him and then I am going to the school to pick up the kiddies a little early . It is just too hot for them in that building . Just wanted to say HI .
> 
> 
> Gotta run see everyone later .



*I hear ya cause its only 12:30 here and its already 90 degrees  *


----------



## dlbbwu

11:30 here and feels like 94...actual is 90...OUCH...


----------



## ky07

dlbbwu said:


> 11:30 here and feels like 94...actual is 90...OUCH...



*Same here the heat index is already 93  Hate to see the old eletric bill next month cause it will be due right after we get back from orlando  *


----------



## dlbbwu

I know the feeling, we are leaving in two weeks and wondering how hot it is going to be.  Should I turn the thermostat up and hopefully it won't be too hot, or should I turn it off all together and then play catch up when we get home?...hmmm  

It doesn't really matter, cause we leave in TWO WEEKS!


----------



## loribell

dlbbwu said:


> Lori:
> 
> Hows is that Ark coming?  We are fine down here in Evansville, but the people north of us are in DEEP (get it) trouble.  Being the fireman and EMT that I am, I am voluntering to go and help.  My work hates it, but sometimes there is more to life than work.  If I can save a life, I am doing it.
> 
> So, I am off to go up north with boat in tow and pray I can be of service.



The ark I used last year is on it's way! I hope everyone is okay up your way.

I may need it back later though. We've got 4 inches of rain since the middle of the night.


----------



## dlbbwu

Lori:

  Sounds like you better keep it and I will build a new one.  So how long did it take to build the ark?.... 

I have my own rescue boat, which I will be taking with me, and I can only legally hold 6 people.  

Yesterday it took me 6 hours (normally 3) to get home from Indianapolis, so i am wondering how long it will take to get up there?  I am leaving within the hour.
I will have my laptop always on, so keep me and my family in your prayers.


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> im building an ark tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> weather changed.
> ducks would love to live where i am now....





hey tennis pro..........my ark is closer to you.
i'll stop by and pick you up in an hour..... 



i wish i could complain about the heat.
well, the only heat i have going is when i turn the furnace on.

we are due to have some high humid and heat this week.
i am so looking forward to it.

it makes me want to eat less.
when i eat less i can lose weight.
when i lose weight, i can wear clothes to universal this fall.

if not, it won't be a pretty sight....



morning homies.....


----------



## loribell

dlbbwu said:


> Lori:
> 
> Sounds like you better keep it and I will build a new one.  So how long did it take to build the ark?....
> 
> I have my own rescue boat, which I will be taking with me, and I can only legally hold 6 people.
> 
> Yesterday it took me 6 hours (normally 3) to get home from Indianapolis, so i am wondering how long it will take to get up there?  I am leaving within the hour.
> I will have my laptop always on, so keep me and my family in your prayers.



It didn't take to long. Came in handy too!  

Will keep you in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## dlbbwu

This is not my first flood.  We had a tennis tournament in French Lick (I know, what a name), Indiana.  It rained for 2 hours , "hard" and the flood gates opened and people were trapped in their cars, homes, etc.  I did the same thing I am about to do and went up there and helped.  I pulled 23 people from their cars in the mucky water to safety.  the only reason I remember the number is the date was the 23rd.
So, whoevers ark is closer or ready to use, maybe I can pull it behind my boat.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i just love the way youse say McTag Fairy....
> 
> 
> hey taminator, i think you feel asleep on me.....
> 
> in case you didn't know, i won the game of uno this morning with youse!!




Congratulations on your big win!  You should feel very lucky.




scotlass said:


> You crack me up!  I love the word "fierdyness".  I still haven't seen Silence of the Lambs, and don't plan to.   And that's saying a lot 'cuz I LOVE Anthony Hopkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scotlass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Youse.....
> 
> DH put on shorts yesterday and found a IOA map in one pocket and a MK map in the other......it brought on flaskbacks and depressed him soooo much ( no vacation this year,moneys tight) he spent all last night pricing Hols !!
> 
> Looks like 09 is a goer !!!
> 
> The boys has his first Street dance show tonight and i am beside ma self with excitement.He is so calm but ma butterflies are kicking in already.
> 
> Barb: What is this Hersheys place.....a theme park AND chocolate...HEAVEN ?
> 
> 
> 
> Suns oot again so am going to have ma lunch in the garden.
> 
> Hope the weather gets better for all youse guys suffering,and have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray for the vacation plans!!!!!!!!!!  When are you planning to come?
> 
> Hope you get lots of pictures of your kid dancing and post them.
> 
> Hershey is a theme park in Pennsylvania.  I get to visit for the first time in September, if they're still open then.  You peeps in PA - is it open most of the year?
> 
> 
> 
> coastermom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who put the OVEN on ?? I am baked enough now . It is too early for this heat here in NYC. I am thinking that global warming thing may actually be happening ...I think I need a loan to pay my A/C Bill this month .
> 
> 
> SO off to return DH's shorts I bought for him and then I am going to the school to pick up the kiddies a little early . It is just too hot for them in that building . Just wanted to say HI .
> 
> 
> Gotta run see everyone later .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're broiling here in MS too.  Yesterday it hit 100, so today I'm sitting inside.  Unfortunately, I'm feeling really unmotivated and haven't gotten anything done.  No laundry, no printing, no studying, no cleaning.  Bad me, oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> dlbbwu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori:
> 
> Hows is that Ark coming?  We are fine down here in Evansville, but the people north of us are in DEEP (get it) trouble.  Being the fireman and EMT that I am, I am voluntering to go and help.  My work hates it, but sometimes there is more to life than work.  If I can save a life, I am doing it.
> 
> So, I am off to go up north with boat in tow and pray I can be of service.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best, best wishes and good luck in volunteering and giving your time and abilities to people who need you!  Kudoes, hugs, and prayers coming your way.
> 
> Taminator
Click to expand...


----------



## donaldduck352

dlbbwu said:


> This is not my first flood.  We had a tennis tournament in French Lick (I know, what a name), Indiana.  It rained for 2 hours , "hard" and the flood gates opened and people were trapped in their cars, homes, etc.  I did the same thing I am about to do and went up there and helped.  I pulled 23 people from their cars in the mucky water to safety.  the only reason I remember the number is the date was the 23rd.
> So, whoevers ark is closer or ready to use, maybe I can pull it behind my boat.  Thanks for all the help!




Good luck,hope everyone comes out allright.You be safe also


----------



## marciemi

Sounds like we didn't have it as bad as everyone else!  Even though it stormed pretty much non-stop for the last 3 days.  Matt's tournament was cancelled yesterday, and just found out his game in Fond du Lac for tonight (closer to Milwaukee) was cancelled as well due to flooding.  Talked to my folks in the Detroit area and they said 250,000 people without electricity and temps in the 90's there as well.  High today here is supposed to be 75 and overcast so I guess I can't complain!  We still haven't flipped the switch on our thermostat from "heat" to "cool"!


----------



## bubba's mom

scotlass said:


> DH put on shorts yesterday and found a IOA map in one pocket and a MK map in the other......it brought on flaskbacks and depressed him soooo much ( no vacation this year,moneys tight) he spent all last night pricing Hols !!
> 
> Looks like 09 is a goer !!!



Yay!!  



keishashadow said:


> 7 degrees of arena football
> sorry, my trash talking sports mouth tends to do me in



what did the doc say....congrats on beatin' my team  



scotlass said:


> Keisha: its a 9 1/2 hour flight......but worth every minute !!!



Oh My!    I can just about handle the 2 hours it takes us! 



ky07 said:


> *Same here the heat index is already 93  Hate to see the old eletric bill next month cause it will be due right after we get back from orlando  *





dlbbwu said:


> I know the feeling, we are leaving in two weeks and wondering how hot it is going to be.  Should I turn the thermostat up and hopefully it won't be too hot, or should I turn it off all together and then play catch up when we get home?...hmmm
> 
> It doesn't really matter, cause we leave in TWO WEEKS!



We turn our air up to about 82-84 degrees while away....that way, it keeps the humidity out of the house    It's more efficient to keep your air UP than turn it off...you'll use it MORE trying to cool a hot house.  (Another reason to put it on early in the morning before the house heats up or late at night when it's cooling off.) 



loribell said:


> We've got 4 inches of rain since the middle of the night.



  




macraven said:


> i wish i could complain about the heat.
> well, the only heat i have going is when i turn the furnace on.
> 
> we are due to have some high humid and heat this week.
> i am so looking forward to it.
> 
> it makes me want to eat less.
> when i eat less i can lose weight.
> when i lose weight, i can wear clothes to universal this fall.
> 
> if not, it won't be a pretty sight....



don't worry...you'll be complainin soon.....at least Curves has AC  



Tinker-tude said:


> Hershey is a theme park in Pennsylvania.  I get to visit for the first time in September, if they're still open then.  You peeps in PA - is it open most of the year?



maybe this will help?   http://www.hersheypark.com/index.php


Well...my summer hours at 1 job start now....    as in = LESS of 'em  

Off to take care of dishes....


----------



## marciemi

bubba's mom said:


> Well...my summer hours at 1 job start now....    as in = LESS of 'em



Me too!  Yay!  Mine started last week actually and now I'm working 4 hours a day instead of 5.5 and it seems SO much shorter.  Makes so much more sense because I just don't have that much to do so now they get to pay me less and I actually work while I'm there instead of DIS'ing and I get to spend more time with the kiddo's at home!  Win/win!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey goodnight homies.Hope eveyone be safe in the wierd weather we are having.Between the heat and the severe storms,our thoughts and prayers are with ya.Dis tommorrow,I'm out


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Sounds like we didn't have it as bad as everyone else!  Even though it stormed pretty much non-stop for the last 3 days.  Matt's tournament was cancelled yesterday, and just found out his game in Fond du Lac for tonight (closer to Milwaukee) was cancelled as well due to flooding.  Talked to my folks in the Detroit area and they said 250,000 people without electricity and temps in the 90's there as well.  High today here is supposed to be 75 and overcast so I guess I can't complain!  We still haven't flipped the switch on our thermostat from "heat" to "cool"!



yea, just a bit north of me got hit bad.

the lake that used to be where tommy barlett/dells did their show, is now part of the river.
the lake flooded and wiped out 4 private homes there.

no lake anymore, just a wider river now.

racine is about a 30 minute drive from me if i don't speed....


if our power would go out, we are doomed.
our sump pump has run every 5 minutes the last 3 days.
we haven't had a bad disaster with a flood since 93.
it wiped out part of a town 10 miles from us on that one.


tennis pro, sending you prayers and mummy dust for your helping the others.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> yea, just a bit north of me got hit bad.
> 
> 
> racine is about a 30 minute drive from me if i don't speed....
> 
> .


 
no speeding!  u may hydroplane scary, watched what appeared to be pricey real estate tumbling into river @ wisconsin dells area...hope they had flood insurance

mummy dust for the electric to keep humming

with the extreme heat here we've had several power surges, enough to throw off all the clocks, etc. 
barb - do so luv the banana counting the hours

too hot for me, catch ya tomorrow


----------



## cbdmhgp

Oh man, what a long day, it seemed like. 

Looks like it's about to storm here. Better check the weather channel.

Talk to yall in the morning


----------



## macraven

some people always have a radio on when they are in the house or music on when they are on the computer.


me, i have the weather channel on all the time.
i just love that station.

and the history and bio channel also.

and can't forget true tv.....


----------



## RAPstar

evenin all. I jinxed myself by saying that we had no rain here. it has stomed on and off all day today. But at least it wasn't a terrible day. I had my favortie chicken taco salad from Taco Bell. Yum!


----------



## macraven

taco bell is good.

i go for the chalupas.........supreme style





has anyone noticed that scotlass's tag is a different font and in bold print?

she must be special.......


----------



## dlbbwu

Update:

  I have no idea what small town I am in (between Terre Haute and Indianapolis).  Used the boat to go house to house and take the people to safety.  This is a very sad thing, worse than the last flood I worked.  There are many more homes and property gone than the last one.  This flood is so spread out.  I went through 4 tanks of gas and had to stop due to darkness.
  I am now thankful for my home and family.  To see the people's faces when you pull up with a boat is priceless, but to see their faces as we pull away is very sad.  It will be a long time before they can enter their homes and then it will take forever for them to get back to normal.  I know I am rambling on, but here in Indiana, we usually don't see this type of flooding.  More towards the south.
  I will be here for another 2 days (my days off from work) and then back to my regular job.  I will keep everyone informed and PLEASE if you live near a flooded area, DO NOT be a hero, and try to get into the home, car, etc.  Is your life worth it?  I rescued a person who thought he stereo was worth it.


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies 
Not feeling good but good news is we got our rebate check so I guess thats some stress off cause now we will have a little spending cash for our Universal trip next month  *


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> taco bell is good.
> 
> i go for the chalupas.........supreme style



the supreme is good, but i'm a slave to the baja. and shoe shiner to the nacho cheese.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good night homies
> Not feeling good but good news is we got our rebate check so I guess thats some stress off cause now we will have a little spending cash for our Universal trip next month  *



hope you feel better st L.

is the eye improved?

are the allergies to the doggies acting up again.?



hey andy, i love all the chalupas but my usual is the supreme.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> hope you feel better st L.
> 
> is the eye improved?
> 
> are the allergies to the doggies acting up again.?
> 
> 
> 
> hey andy, i love all the chalupas but my usual is the supreme.



hey mac, i don't have a response. lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Well the rain stopped for the most part today - just weird dark clouds and cool ... but more rain on the way for the rest of the week.  Had some tornado activity about 75 miles south of us on Sunday - thank goodness it touched down in a field and not close to any cities/towns.

As much as I hate the rain and storms, we could have it worse.  My heart goes out to those families affected by the flooding in the US midwest!*


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Morning! *


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> hope you feel better st L.
> 
> is the eye improved?
> 
> are the allergies to the doggies acting up again.?
> 
> 
> 
> hey andy, i love all the chalupas but my usual is the supreme.



*The eye is feeling much better Mac and still can't get to close to the dog without itching and the reason I said dog was because DW couldn't stand watching me suffer and gave the new puppy back to the lady she got him from plus he was chewing up alot of her stuff .
But anywho Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## orlandonyc




----------



## cbdmhgp

Morning all ! Storming pretty hard outside since 3. Lights keep on flickering. 

Weather Channel says it wil be like this till noon.


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning!   Today is the last day Bubba is a 3rd grader.... 

They have 12:30 dismissal, but a lot of the skools in Phila. are dismissing early due to the heat...heck, some are even closed!  I can't remember when skools around here were 'closed' due to HEAT?  



marciemi said:


> Me too!  Yay!  Mine started last week actually and now I'm working 4 hours a day instead of 5.5 and it seems SO much shorter.



Marcie...when i said my hours were less...I meant LESS!  I went from 3 days/week to 1 day/week and instead of 7 hours a day, now it's 4.5    I managed to get 2 days off for the summer!!!   



macraven said:


> if our power would go out, we are doomed.
> our sump pump has run every 5 minutes the last 3 days.
> we haven't had a bad disaster with a flood since 93.
> it wiped out part of a town 10 miles from us on that one.



 sending YOU the mummydust 



keishashadow said:


> barb - do so luv the banana counting the hours



i know   Not many  's left for us....lookit those tickers go  



macraven said:


> has anyone noticed that scotlass's tag is a different font and in bold print?
> 
> she must be special.......



 I noticed....  



dlbbwu said:


> Used the boat to go house to house and take the people to safety.
> 
> I rescued a person who thought he stereo was worth it.



Be safe....you are a true hero to help other (stupid) people in a time of need.  A stereo??  Yeah....THAT's important....  



ky07 said:


> *Good night homies
> Not feeling good but good news is we got our rebate check so I guess thats some stress off cause now we will have a little spending cash for our Universal trip next month  *



Don't forget to save some $$ for the electric bill when ya get home  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Well the rain stopped for the most part today - just weird dark clouds and cool ... but more rain on the way for the rest of the week.  Had some tornado activity about 75 miles south of us on Sunday - thank goodness it touched down in a field and not close to any cities/towns.
> 
> As much as I hate the rain and storms, we could have it worse.  My heart goes out to those families affected by the flooding in the US midwest!*



Ark headin' your way.....  



ky07 said:


> *The eye is feeling much better Mac and still can't get to close to the dog without itching and the reason I said dog was because DW couldn't stand watching me suffer and gave the new puppy back to the lady she got him from plus he was chewing up alot of her stuff .
> But anywho Good Morning Homies  *



Sorry you had to give the puppy back....BUT, you did tell/warn her    Glad your eye is better.... Funny how allergies affect 1 eye, ain't it?  



orlandonyc said:


>



kewl ...never drank a cuppa sunrise before...what's it taste like?  


Well....not many days left to work before vacation....going to be a long day at work...  

You all have a great day 

Todd...btw, i keep forgetting to tell ya that i think your new sig is kewl   PERFECT for you


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> *Morning! *




he's baaaccckkkk...........

fletcher is back being our alarm clock.....


now he needs to tell us about his trip





ky07 said:


> *The eye is feeling much better Mac and still can't get to close to the dog without itching and the reason I said dog was because DW couldn't stand watching me suffer and gave the new puppy back to the lady she got him from plus he was chewing up alot of her stuff .
> But anywho Good Morning Homies  *




aren't you glad the puppy loved to chew on HER things.......... 



orlandonyc said:


>





yes, i'll have a cup and the sun with it please






hey, i ran into mrs....    1daisey 352 on another thread.
the mr...   needs to point her in our direction now.

we are a family board.......


----------



## macraven

so our boy bubba is going to be with the big doggies next school year.

i think that would make him at the double digits age about then.

oh my.......can't believe he is growing up already


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> so our boy bubba is going to be with the big doggies next school year.
> 
> i think that would make him at the double digits age about then.
> 
> oh my.......can't believe he is growing up already



Mac, I can't believe mine is going to be 21 in August, that's why I have so much gray in my beard now  

That means he'll have a "real" reason to hit on the shot girls at HHN in October, oh my.................... 

Hard to imagine that he and I can sit together at the Alchemy Bar on our next trip, I'm feeling OOOOLLLLLLLDDDDDD  right now


----------



## the Dark Marauder

It rained yesterday!  

My corn needs more rain. How else am I supposed to grow my own gas?


----------



## Motherfletcher

Beans?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

The gas from beans is the kind that should be used to make biological weapons. F(art) bombs, anyone?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

OMZ, Epic youtube find!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY


----------



## dlbbwu

Update:

  1:30 EST...and there are still many STUPID people out there.  Water covering a road is not a good thing.  While in my boat I rescued 3 cars with people in them.  They were trying to cross a road that had water going across it.  Now granted, they were screaming and shouting to get over to them and help.  But to even try and cross the road was stupid and did I make them aware of that.  They had no excuse.  
It was a very dangerous situation with a floating car/boat.  SO, pleople heed warnings when they say stay off the road, PLEASE.

Other than that, it has been a very hard 16 hour day.  So hopefully the weather will calm down and the water will go down back to normal, if there is such a thing.

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## keishashadow

dlbbwu said:


> Update:
> 
> 1:30 EST...and there are still many STUPID people out there. Water covering a road is not a good thing. While in my boat I rescued 3 cars with people in them. They were trying to cross a road that had water going across it. Now granted, they were screaming and shouting to get over to them and help. But to even try and cross the road was stupid and did I make them aware of that. They had no excuse.
> It was a very dangerous situation with a floating car/boat. SO, pleople heed warnings when they say stay off the road, PLEASE.
> 
> Other than that, it has been a very hard 16 hour day. So hopefully the weather will calm down and the water will go down back to normal, if there is such a thing.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!


 
good karma 

scary stuff, makes me nervous when peeps go digging around in their basements w/a couple feet of water in them too w/o shutting off their power first too

mac i keep limewire going most of the day it's like Xmas everytime i open it up depending on whatever kids have downloaded

newest find i like (rap no less w/linkin park & sir paul no less )

http://youtube.com/watch?v=24MD-v0IgYA


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> Mac, I can't believe mine is going to be 21 in August, that's why I have so much gray in my beard now
> 
> That means he'll have a "real" reason to hit on the shot girls at HHN in October, oh my....................
> 
> Hard to imagine that he and I can sit together at the Alchemy Bar on our next trip, I'm feeling OOOOLLLLLLLDDDDDD  right now




21  !

i can remember when he was in school............ 

i think you should be thrilled and relax now he will be 21 and legal.

i prayed a lot for mine to turn 21 as i just knew they would end up in the slammer due to their under age drinking.........and false id's.......

they take after their father not mother 


about the gray hairs, well, i found my first 3 yesterday.
i pulled them out.

you're a man, you can color your beard.  




dlbbwu said:


> Update:
> 
> 1:30 EST...and there are still many STUPID people out there.  Water covering a road is not a good thing.  While in my boat I rescued 3 cars with people in them.  They were trying to cross a road that had water going across it.  Now granted, they were screaming and shouting to get over to them and help.  But to even try and cross the road was stupid and did I make them aware of that.  They had no excuse.
> It was a very dangerous situation with a floating car/boat.  SO, pleople heed warnings when they say stay off the road, PLEASE.
> 
> Other than that, it has been a very hard 16 hour day.  So hopefully the weather will calm down and the water will go down back to normal, if there is such a thing.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!





many thanks for your good heart and time for helping others.
we need more people like you.

you take care of yourself.


----------



## coastermom

HAVE TO VENT ....


Back from a gross  day at work for the NYC Department of Education or as we called it today HELL .  The mayor and his idiot that runs the schools had them open today after it was 98 degrees yesterday and well 97 so far as i know today. We had kids who were throwing up and just sick from the heat.  I had gotten a call from my DD who was in the local JHS and had my dear FIL pick her up at 10 AM because she was dizzy from the heat. It was so HOT I don't understand how these kids are expected to learn anything . After starting with 21 in our class we ended the day with less then 15 . I am so glad I am just a sub and don't hav eto go in if i don't want to it was just insane . I hope it gets better as the week goes on ... OK rant over...

Hope eveyone else is ok . I hear the flooding is bad in parts of the middle of the country I hope that everyone is safe. i know there are many reports on the weather station to NOT cross flooded roads but we can all see how people just don't listen. 

Off to go do the wash , get lunch going for the morning and just CHILL out in the basement for awhile . it is nice and COOL down here and the kids are not around me at the moment . 

BBL


----------



## KStarfish82

I was totally thinking about the city teachers today!  I was in Great Neck and it was HOT.  My kids were taking their last exam for me and I had to let them go after they finished because my room was one of the worst in the school.

I thought back to my old school in Brooklyn and felt so bad for the people there.  They should have shut down the schools...it was really bad.


----------



## macraven

we don't have ac in our elementary schools.
we just allow them to bring water bottles in and teachers bring in a few fans.

always been like that.

only our high school as air.  that helps keep the fights down..... 


there are many schools that do not use or have a/c.
the ones i went to downstate illinois never did and still don't.

and we started school in mid august....



the east coast had a heat wave a few years back that was a killer.
hope all of you on the east coast are hanging in there.


----------



## orlandonyc

coastermom said:


> HAVE TO VENT ....
> 
> 
> Back from a gross  day at work for the NYC Department of Education or as we called it today HELL .  The mayor and his idiot that runs the schools had them open today after it was 98 degrees yesterday and well 97 so far as i know today. We had kids who were throwing up and just sick from the heat.  I had gotten a call from my DD who was in the local JHS and had my dear FIL pick her up at 10 AM because she was dizzy from the heat. It was so HOT I don't understand how these kids are expected to learn anything . After starting with 21 in our class we ended the day with less then 15 . I am so glad I am just a sub and don't hav eto go in if i don't want to it was just insane . I hope it gets better as the week goes on ... OK rant over...
> 
> Hope eveyone else is ok . I hear the flooding is bad in parts of the middle of the country I hope that everyone is safe. i know there are many reports on the weather station to NOT cross flooded roads but we can all see how people just don't listen.
> 
> Off to go do the wash , get lunch going for the morning and just CHILL out in the basement for awhile . it is nice and COOL down here and the kids are not around me at the moment .
> 
> BBL



hey coaster mom,
what part of the city you're in? I can't believe they kept the schools open.
I start teaching myself soon enough..


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey honey...I'm home  

The vacation crunch at work has begun.......

......and I'm an idiot for squeezing people in where I shouldn't/can't  




macraven said:


> so our boy bubba is going to be with the big doggies next school year.
> 
> i think that would make him at the double digits age about then.
> 
> oh my.......can't believe he is growing up already



yep...he turns 10 in Jan...going into 4th...ya know, when i joined the DIS, he was going into 1st grade    ....where did the time go?  

(Mini-brag...came home with EXCELLENT report card    We are VERY proud!) 



Akdar said:


> Mac, I can't believe mine is going to be 21 in August, that's why I have so much gray in my beard now
> 
> That means he'll have a "real" reason to hit on the shot girls at HHN in October, oh my....................
> 
> Hard to imagine that he and I can sit together at the Alchemy Bar on our next trip, I'm feeling OOOOLLLLLLLDDDDDD  right now


 Poor Mike....he feels old cuz his son is turning 21 







macraven said:


> about the gray hairs, well, i found my first 3 yesterday.
> i pulled them out.
> 
> you're a man, you can color your beard.



you'd be better off coloring those grays vs pulling them out.....might not grow back & you'll start going bald  


Okay...I'm beat...gonna check out what I missed today!

 to everyone!!!  Hail the almighty redheads!


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


> OMZ, Epic youtube find!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY



lol, that video is kinda creepy. I remember seeing part of it on VH1 during their "1 Hit Wonder" special.


----------



## coastermom

orlandonyc said:


> hey coaster mom,
> what part of the city you're in? I can't believe they kept the schools open.
> I start teaching myself soon enough..



I am in Staten Island . It was unbearable in school today . I am not a teacher I am a Para ..( I am subbing for now) . My DH is an 8th grade math teacher and well between the both of us today we have had it with this weather . Schools right over the bridge in NJ were either closed or closed early today .  Makes me nuts . 

You are going to be a teacher ...GOOD LUCK . I have to say the system is a lot different then it was years ago . It is a real mess now that the mayor has taken control . What kind of teacher are you studying to be ? Special Ed , Regular Ed,  k-6 or 6-12 ?  I personally like the little kids better but my DH says the bigger ones are easier to deal with . I don't know some of the 8th graders these days are bigger then me .  . 

Gotta run my DS doesn't really like the storm that is coming in and I need to see if my e- mail came in on some stuff I ordered . IF I am not back later 

NIght NIGHT


----------



## keishashadow

tag fairy busy tonight on the happy camper thread 

no more roughing it for me, tags or not 

gotta draw the line in the sand somewhere

as per barb - hail the mighty redheads indeed 

sounds as though all the teachers need their summer vacation as much as the  kiddos


----------



## marciemi

bubba's mom said:


> yep...he turns 10 in Jan...going into 4th...ya know, when i joined the DIS, he was going into 1st grade    ....where did the time go?



When I joined the DIS my oldest was in 2nd grade (and my baby was a preschooler!).  Now the oldest is officially a junior and the baby is in 8th grade!  One more year and no one younger than high school!

And it's not that warm here.  Highs only in the mid 60's tomorrow.  Not that I'm complaining that it's not in the 90's, but it would be nice if it could actually FEEL like summer a little bit!

Mac - I hadn't heard about the lake at the Dells.  We're heading out there next weekend and will be camping at Mirror Lake again (can you believe it's been a year since the last time we went there and I posted my pics for you guys?!).  Apparently the dam there was very close to "failing" and leaking in spots where it wasn't supposed to.  I heard that Gov. Doyle said that Lake Delton is important and they're going to rebuild it - how do you rebuild a lake?   We'll have to check it out next weekend and see how it looks.  Bizarre.


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Morning!   Today is the last day Bubba is a 3rd grader....
> 
> They have 12:30 dismissal, but a lot of the skools in Phila. are dismissing early due to the heat...heck, some are even closed!  I can't remember when skools around here were 'closed' due to HEAT?
> 
> 
> 
> Marcie...when i said my hours were less...I meant LESS!  I went from 3 days/week to 1 day/week and instead of 7 hours a day, now it's 4.5    I managed to get 2 days off for the summer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> sending YOU the mummydust
> 
> 
> 
> i know   Not many  's left for us....lookit those tickers go
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed....
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe....you are a true hero to help other (stupid) people in a time of need.  A stereo??  Yeah....THAT's important....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to save some $$ for the electric bill when ya get home
> 
> 
> 
> Ark headin' your way.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you had to give the puppy back....BUT, you did tell/warn her    Glad your eye is better.... Funny how allergies affect 1 eye, ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> kewl ...never drank a cuppa sunrise before...what's it taste like?
> 
> 
> Well....not many days left to work before vacation....going to be a long day at work...
> 
> You all have a great day
> 
> Todd...btw, i keep forgetting to tell ya that i think your new sig is kewl   PERFECT for you



*Actually Barb it went from the left eye to the right one and so long as I keep our 1 dog away from my face I am ok  *


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> aren't you glad the puppy loved to chew on HER things



*Mac She was yelling at me for that and I told her lets see what did he chew up of mine ??
Charger cord for my cell phone and not to mention my cigs but the thing about that the crazy dog actually ate them cause all I found was the filters  but did remind her she was the one that wanted the dog and even went to get him and sad thing was she had to be the one to give him back .
But anywho Good Night homies and sweet dreams *


----------



## orlandonyc

night all


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> When I joined the DIS my oldest was in 2nd grade (and my baby was a preschooler!).  Now the oldest is officially a junior and the baby is in 8th grade!  One more year and no one younger than high school!
> 
> And it's not that warm here.  Highs only in the mid 60's tomorrow.  Not that I'm complaining that it's not in the 90's, but it would be nice if it could actually FEEL like summer a little bit!
> 
> Mac - I hadn't heard about the lake at the Dells.  We're heading out there next weekend and will be camping at Mirror Lake again (can you believe it's been a year since the last time we went there and I posted my pics for you guys?!).  Apparently the dam there was very close to "failing" and leaking in spots where it wasn't supposed to.  I heard that Gov. Doyle said that Lake Delton is important and they're going to rebuild it - how do you rebuild a lake?   We'll have to check it out next weekend and see how it looks.  Bizarre.




i think it was lake delta that was lost with the 4 houses.
completely swept away.

you should check the website and see how close mirror lake is to that area that got wiped out.
tommy bartlett is long gone now.

yea, no heat here.
temps will drop tonight but have the electric blanket for the bed.
i will not put the furnace back on tonight....


remember to take the dryer lint for your starter on the campfires...


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Mac She was yelling at me for that and I told her lets see what did he chew up of mine ??
> Charger cord for my cell phone and not to mention my cigs but the thing about that the crazy dog actually ate them cause all I found was the filters  but did remind her she was the one that wanted the dog and even went to get him and sad thing was she had to be the one to give him back .
> But anywho Good Night homies and sweet dreams *




oops, bad doggy........
sweet sleep st L





orlandonyc said:


> night all




reading those HHN bed time stories again, eh.......


----------



## KStarfish82

Go check out some of Patty's new photos....

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25614399#post25614399


----------



## orlandonyc

macraven said:


> oops, bad doggy........
> sweet sleep st L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *reading those HHN bed time stories again, eh.....*..



lol....


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> Go check out some of Patty's new photos....
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25614399#post25614399



Very pretty pics Katie & Patty. 


Night everyone.


----------



## Motherfletcher

macraven said:


> he's baaaccckkkk...........
> 
> fletcher is back being our alarm clock.....
> 
> 
> now he needs to tell us about his trip



Do I have to do another trippie?  The one thing I can advise is getting up at 1 a.m. to make it there to be in the live audience for the Today Show is not worth the jet lag it caused for the rest of the trip.


----------



## Motherfletcher

*MORNING!*


----------



## coastermom

MORNING 

Off to work ..UH I mean HELL Again . I just hope that the kids are better today then they were yesterday . I am not looking forward to another day of throwup and sending kids home. I have to day our mayor is nuts  .

Anyway gotta go get ready and pick something to wear . I will BBL I hope. 
Hey anyone here have a Myspce ? Looking into it just to get info on DD believe it or not . MY oldest has one now and I think I can manage it better if I were on her "friends " list . I know it sounds sneaky but a mom has to do what a mom had to do. OK

OFF to work now See ya later .


----------



## orlandonyc

coastermom said:


> I am in Staten Island . It was unbearable in school today . I am not a teacher I am a Para ..( I am subbing for now) . My DH is an 8th grade math teacher and well between the both of us today we have had it with this weather . Schools right over the bridge in NJ were either closed or closed early today .  Makes me nuts .
> 
> You are going to be a teacher ...GOOD LUCK . I have to say the system is a lot different then it was years ago . It is a real mess now that the mayor has taken control . What kind of teacher are you studying to be ? Special Ed , Regular Ed,  k-6 or 6-12 ?  I personally like the little kids better but my DH says the bigger ones are easier to deal with . I don't know some of the 8th graders these days are bigger then me .  .
> 
> Gotta run my DS doesn't really like the storm that is coming in and I need to see if my e- mail came in on some stuff I ordered . IF I am not back later
> 
> NIght NIGHT



hey good luck today

I am studying to be a middle school/high school english teacher.
Just a side note, this is a second career. I am in my mid thirties and have been a assistant director for a homeless outreach program for the last ten years in the city. You think the schools are a mess....
I can't wait to teach really. First you'll be surprised how many homeless clients I have who are in their twenties. Rather try to help them in their teens and while they're still in school. Second, my passion is writing so having the summers off to focus on that is a great perk. As for bureaucracies.... been there and used to it.

Lastly, our mayor wants another term


----------



## orlandonyc

oh btw


----------



## loribell

Morning everyone! 

Mary making kids go to school in those temps with no ac is ridiculous. My kids would not be going. That mayor needs to be impeached not given another term.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

i dunno about the ac thing...our school district doesn't have it either, heck we don't even have a pool we're poor

while i can see early dismissal or cancellation for extreme heat, the norm early June temps shouldn't be a factor for otherwise healthy kids as long as they are hydrated, etc.  Always a parent's option to keep their kids @ home if they think it's dangerous as lori said. 

our district just opens the windows & set up big fans, when it gets too bad they take the kiddos outside under the shady trees , as was the same for me as a kid.  We thought it a treat lol

ps i always tell my kids to do good in school or they'll be stuck as road workers or roofers in the summer...now that's a hot job 

fyi our district's last day was friday & we start 3rd week of August & today is Kennywood . One of the other mom's actually volunteered to drive...she _never drives ever! _


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Mac She was yelling at me for that and I told her lets see what did he chew up of mine ??*
> *Charger cord for my cell phone and not to mention my cigs but the thing about that the crazy dog actually ate them cause all I found was the filters  but did remind her she was the one that wanted the dog and even went to get him and sad thing was she had to be the one to give him back .*
> *But anywho Good Night homies and sweet dreams *


 
OMG, it's scary what they can get into, hard to keep things out of reach. amazing the dog survived, in the spirit of education thought i'd bring this over; learned this from rescue shelter i support

_*A 10-pound dog would only need to eat 2 to 4 cigarettes in order to show* toxic signs. You should note that even after smoking, tobacco retains a significant amount of nicotine residue._

*What To Watch For*

_The clinical signs of toxicity are dependent upon the amount and type of nicotine ingested relative to your dogs body weight. The signs of toxicity are dose-dependent and generally begin within one hour of ingestion. Many dogs will vomit naturally after ingestion. _

_When large amounts are consumed, the effects can be life-threatening, but even small amounts can induce symptoms. Without treatment, nicotine toxicity can cause paralysis of the breathing muscles and your dog may die from an inability to breathe, sometimes within a few hours. If your pet exhibits any of the following symptoms, call your veterinarian. _

_tremors, weakness, stumbling/incoordination, depression, hyperactivity, lethargy, rapid or difficulty breathing, drooling, dilated pupils, vomiting, diarrhea, seizures, collapse_


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> OMG, it's scary what they can get into, hard to keep things out of reach. amazing the dog survived, in the spirit of education thought i'd bring this over; learned this from rescue shelter i support
> 
> _*A 10-pound dog would only need to eat 2 to 4 cigarettes in order to show* toxic signs. You should note that even after smoking, tobacco retains a significant amount of nicotine residue._
> 
> *What To Watch For*
> 
> _The clinical signs of toxicity are dependent upon the amount and type of nicotine ingested relative to your dogs body weight. The signs of toxicity are dose-dependent and generally begin within one hour of ingestion. Many dogs will vomit naturally after ingestion. _
> 
> _When large amounts are consumed, the effects can be life-threatening, but even small amounts can induce symptoms. Without treatment, nicotine toxicity can cause paralysis of the breathing muscles and your dog may die from an inability to breathe, sometimes within a few hours. If your pet exhibits any of the following symptoms, call your veterinarian. _
> 
> _tremors, weakness, stumbling/incoordination, depression, hyperactivity, lethargy, rapid or difficulty breathing, drooling, dilated pupils, vomiting, diarrhea, seizures, collapse_




*Wow that is scary but Dw asked friend how he is doing and she said fine so I guess he got lucky.
Good Morning Homies *


----------



## marciemi

orlandonyc - sounds like you'll be one of the few who finds teaching to be a break after your last career!  I agree that it will seem rewarding and maybe a bit easier to catch them when they're a bit younger.  Although your average young teen knows everything - not all 20-somethings are still certain that they do!  

Supposed to be a high of 62 here today!    No concerns about the heat here I guess!  But flash flood warnings for tomorrow into Friday - another possible 1-3 inches of rain.  The Dells are having even worse warnings.  Mac, I checked into it and it was Lake Delton (you were making me concerned that I was really confused!).  Do you have any idea of how big of a lake it was?  With the warnings there, now I'm really worried about the dam at Mirror Lake - guess we'll see what happens over the next few days.

Anyways, everyone have a great Wednesday.  I spent my morning at the dentist  so the day just has to improve from here!  I'm hoping at least!


----------



## keishashadow

weather map showed another big band of storms going to hit the midwest, last thing they need @ this point

marci - if ur tent camping might want to rethink, imo miserable when the ground is wet/mud tracked into tent - yeech


----------



## marciemi

Janet - we're pop-up camping.  A step up (literally), which is usually enough to keep the mud out of the camper (and just in the entry part).  However, you did make me think about the getting stuck part.  Have done that at least twice, but both times while camping in dune areas, where the ground was mostly sand.  I'll have to check and see if our campsite is primarily level and/or has a concrete pad.  Joy!

Edited to add that I just searched for the info about our campsite and this is what it said:

This is a shaded site, with a hardwood tree cover, and a sandy surface. The double-wide, gravel, driveway is on an incline.

Maybe not a good sign?!


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> Do I have to do another trippie?  The one thing I can advise is getting up at 1 a.m. to make it there to be in the live audience for the Today Show is not worth the jet lag it caused for the rest of the trip.



i think the report you just listed will do fine fletcher.
you have more talents than you realize........ 

did you get all the money from the weight contest bet?





orlandonyc said:


> hey good luck today
> 
> I am studying to be a middle school/high school english teacher.
> Just a side note, this is a second career. I am in my mid thirties and have been a assistant director for a homeless outreach program for the last ten years in the city. You think the schools are a mess....
> I can't wait to teach really. First you'll be surprised how many homeless clients I have who are in their twenties. Rather try to help them in their teens and while they're still in school. Second, my passion is writing so having the summers off to focus on that is a great perk. As for bureaucracies.... been there and used to it.
> 
> Lastly, our mayor wants another term



you'll enjoy teaching.
i was working as a social worker and switched over to teaching.  i had my masters so i did well on the certificate tests.  i do high school a lot in subbing and long term special ed classes.  the middle schools i concentrated in for many years but 8 years ago switched back to hs.
it is rewarding to be able to reach young people.



coastermom said:


> MORNING
> 
> Off to work ..UH I mean HELL Again . I just hope that the kids are better today then they were yesterday . I am not looking forward to another day of throwup and sending kids home. I have to day our mayor is nuts  .
> 
> Anyway gotta go get ready and pick something to wear . I will BBL I hope.
> Hey anyone here have a Myspce ? Looking into it just to get info on DD believe it or not . MY oldest has one now and I think I can manage it better if I were on her "friends " list . I know it sounds sneaky but a mom has to do what a mom had to do. OK
> 
> OFF to work now See ya later .




do what i did, quit the job now and return back when fall term begins.
no sense making yourself miserable due to the conditions.
it is not worth it.  if you have to cut back on things, it will work out.
if it is difficult for you with the heat and situation, it probably is a lot harder on the kids.  good luck on what you decide.



keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> i dunno about the ac thing...our school district doesn't have it either, heck we don't even have a pool we're poor
> 
> while i can see early dismissal or cancellation for extreme heat, the norm early June temps shouldn't be a factor for otherwise healthy kids as long as they are hydrated, etc.  Always a parent's option to keep their kids @ home if they think it's dangerous as lori said.
> 
> our district just opens the windows & set up big fans, when it gets too bad they take the kiddos outside under the shady trees , as was the same for me as a kid.  We thought it a treat lol
> 
> *ps i always tell my kids to do good in school or they'll be stuck as road workers or roofers in the summer...now that's a hot job *
> 
> fyi our district's last day was friday & we start 3rd week of August & today is Kennywood . One of the other mom's actually volunteered to drive...she _never drives ever! _




i just adore the way you express yourself keisha.......so kewl



marciemi said:


> orlandonyc - sounds like you'll be one of the few who finds teaching to be a break after your last career!  I agree that it will seem rewarding and maybe a bit easier to catch them when they're a bit younger.  Although your average young teen knows everything - not all 20-somethings are still certain that they do!
> 
> Supposed to be a high of 62 here today!    No concerns about the heat here I guess!  But flash flood warnings for tomorrow into Friday - another possible 1-3 inches of rain.  The Dells are having even worse warnings.  Mac, I checked into it and it was Lake Delton (you were making me concerned that I was really confused!).  Do you have any idea of how big of a lake it was?  With the warnings there, now I'm really worried about the dam at Mirror Lake - guess we'll see what happens over the next few days.
> 
> Anyways, everyone have a great Wednesday.  I spent my morning at the dentist  so the day just has to improve from here!  I'm hoping at least!



sorry i confused you.  i wrote lake delta and not delton.  my fingers are standing in the corner for that error........ 


yes, the skies are dark again here.
it's ok
i have lots of umbrellas.

hope your camping trip is a go still.



marciemi said:


> Janet - we're pop-up camping.  A step up (literally), which is usually enough to keep the mud out of the camper (and just in the entry part).  However, you did make me think about the getting stuck part.  Have done that at least twice, but both times while camping in dune areas, where the ground was mostly sand.  I'll have to check and see if our campsite is primarily level and/or has a concrete pad.  Joy!
> 
> Edited to add that I just searched for the info about our campsite and this is what it said:
> 
> This is a shaded site, with a hardwood tree cover, and a sandy surface. The double-wide, gravel, driveway is on an incline.
> 
> Maybe not a good sign?!




incline on a sandy surface doesn't sound ideal............

but on the other hand, you have 4 guys with you and they can do all the pushing to get the camper back on the level hard surface area if you get stuck....


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> incline on a sandy surface doesn't sound ideal............
> 
> but on the other hand, you have 4 guys with you and they can do all the pushing to get the camper back on the level hard surface area if you get stuck....



Exactly what I was thinking after I wrote that.  I remember being stuck back at a campground in Ontario when the kids had to have been like in the 3-6 range and of course were no help at all.  Now with 3 teenagers, I think they'd be better at pushing than I was!


----------



## macraven

don't let the weather stop you from a family outing marcie.

it will work out.

but then if it pours the entire time, just imagine all the fun things you can do with the 5 of you inside the pop up camper.......

cards will entertain them all.....


six flags is having their special again.  i received the newsletter that the price will be cut back to $29.99 with free parking until a date in july.
also a promo of buy one ticket at $39.99 and get one free.
that one expires on july 4.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning all ...

Well the sun decided to come out for a bit today  although our forecast is for more thunder-showers.  Lets hope the sun can dry the grass out enough for us to cut it before we start losing the dogs in the back yard!*


----------



## orlandonyc

Thx guys on your views on teaching, more people should do it. We will have a stronger crop of kids if more experienced people joined the fray.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon all.Stoping in to say


----------



## dlbbwu

Update:

  When is this rain stopping?  More is coming to the area I am in, and it is time for me to head home to ensure my family is ok.  Thanks to everyone for the notes.  I have been checking them daily.
  With all the rain forecasted, I am sure I will be back up here.  Everyone stay safe, and hopefully you will never have to see me.  For if you do that means you are in deep (get it) trouble.


----------



## donaldduck352

dlbbwu said:


> Update:
> 
> When is this rain stopping?  More is coming to the area I am in, and it is time for me to head home to ensure my family is ok.  Thanks to everyone for the notes.  I have been checking them daily.
> With all the rain forecasted, I am sure I will be back up here.  Everyone stay safe, and hopefully you will never have to see me.  For if you do that means you are in deep (get it) trouble.



Hey glad you are safe.I've been watching the weather,its not looking good for up there.It's been 1 wiered spring weather wize.
We got family in the cinnci area,We know how fast the water rises up there.
Thank you Dave for what you do I'm sure it comes from evreyone on this board


----------



## roseprincess

HI all-
Sorry been MIA. 
Had alot of paperwork to do the last few days. Getting out of jury duty. I was summoned as a standby juror during our family vacation. Couldn't believe I got summoned during that time   Since I am a mom of 2 special needs kids, I was able to get a doctor's letter to get out of it. Yay!
I wouldn't mind going to jury duty someday, but DH can't take time off of work to watch the kids so I can go and it was scheduled during our vacation time.

Chrissy finally started summer school today. Yay!     
Only for 3 hrs in the mornings, but it helps me keep my sanity, I think  
No summer school on Fridays tho, just Mon thru Thurs.
Went out shopping at Target with Matthew this morning. 

Had a handyman come by yest to look at something in our garage. Will get it fixed on Friday.
So I've been busy! 

Forgot to add: This past Sunday, we went shopping for shorts for Chrissy and bought me new luggage.  

I've been battling sharing the computer with DS Matthew, as he wants to get on and do stuff on the computer all the time. We only have 1 computer for the 4 of us, no laptops at all.   

As of the rain by me, haven't had much issues with the rain(no flooding). Hasn't rained a whole lot by me the last few days, so that's good news   It's been hit or miss here by me. 
Anyone of you homies dealing with the rain and flooding, I'll be praying for all of you. 

Hi to all


----------



## roseprincess

I just noticed, I hit 2500 posts!!!


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> HI all-
> Sorry been MIA.
> Had alot of paperwork to do the last few days. Getting out of jury duty. I was summoned as a standby juror during our family vacation. Couldn't believe I got summoned during that time   Since I am a mom of 2 special needs kids, I was able to get a doctor's letter to get out of it. Yay!
> I wouldn't mind going to jury duty someday, but DH can't take time off of work to watch the kids so I can go and it was scheduled during our vacation time.
> 
> Chrissy finally started summer school today. Yay!
> Only for 3 hrs in the mornings, but it helps me keep my sanity, I think
> No summer school on Fridays tho, just Mon thru Thurs.
> Went out shopping at Target with Matthew this morning.
> 
> Had a handyman come by yest to look at something in our garage. Will get it fixed on Friday.
> So I've been busy!
> 
> Forgot to add: This past Sunday, we went shopping for shorts for Chrissy and bought me new luggage.
> 
> I've been battling sharing the computer with DS Matthew, as he wants to get on and do stuff on the computer all the time. We only have 1 computer for the 4 of us, no laptops at all
> 
> As of the rain by me, haven't had much issues with the rain(no flooding). Hasn't rained a whole lot by me the last few days, so that's good news   It's been hit or miss here by me.
> Anyone of you homies dealing with the rain and flooding, I'll be praying for all of you.
> 
> Hi to all




i hear ya rose, i hate sharing my mac with the others here in the house.

when son's computer broke down, i shared.
my time usually came around 2:30 in the morning..... 

since the 2 boys have lap tops, no one else uses theirs.
one other son has a desktop but in a bedroom.

mine is the IMac and in the dining room so everyone likes to use mine.


yea we are getting more rain soon.

our high today was 60 degrees.


i was inside the theatre and the ac was on.  froze to death, well not really or i wouldn't be back here typing now would i.........




roseprincess said:


> I just noticed, I hit 2500 posts!!!





congratulations on hitting the big one.
you'll be running with the big doggies now!


----------



## donaldduck352

orlandonyc said:


> oh btw





orlandonyc said:


> night all




Were do you find these orlandonyc??


----------



## orlandonyc

just google.the trick is in the keyword. the last bunch of pics with the kid was from a promo film that the dude who made spirited away cartoon did to propose a film on the little nemo. i loved the 80's cartoon movie and the 1989 video game. i think its all based on a very old comic strip.


----------



## donaldduck352

orlandonyc said:


> just google.the trick is in the keyword. the last bunch of pics with the kid was from a promo film that the dude who made spirited away cartoon did to propose a film on the little nemo. i loved the 80's cartoon movie and the 1989 video game. i think its all based on a very old comic strip.




 I new I've seen that somewere before.Just googled it.I'm a 40 born to late....Thanks for the check to keep me young


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey Homies ketch Y'all tommorrow.I'm out,Dis tomorrow.Have a great night,and be safe.


----------



## orlandonyc

donaldduck352 said:


> I new I've seen that somewere before.Just googled it.I'm a 40 born to late....Thanks for the check to keep me young



LOl.


----------



## RAPstar

evenin all. router went out at work today. joy


----------



## RAPstar

evenin all. router went out at work today. joy


----------



## 1daisyduck352

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey Homies ketch Y'all tommorrow.I'm out,Dis tomorrow.Have a great night,and be safe.



Its about time you let me on line!!!!


----------



## 1daisyduck352

Hey mac this is donald  better half how are ya!


----------



## cbdmhgp

RAPstar said:


> evenin all. router went out at work today. joy



Easy day for you i bet. 


Computer is so slow right now , and I'm starting to get really angry


----------



## RAPstar

cbdmhgp said:


> Easy day for you i bet.
> 
> 
> Computer is so slow right now , and I'm starting to get really angry



well, even with the computer working, the store i was at is slow anyway. oh well, i'm off tomorrow, gonna watch movies we rented at blockbuster


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> well, even with the computer working, the store i was at is slow anyway. oh well, i'm off tomorrow, gonna watch movies we rented at blockbuster


 
what'd u get?

i do the online, getting ready to cancel, they keep sending me european versions that won't play on any of my DVD players  twice i've tried to rent 28 weeks later, some day i'll get to see it 

national treasure 2 (or whatever it's called) was in mailbox today...wasn't too thrilled with the 1st one, don't remember putting it in my qeuque 

marci  a tent camper, heck; go for it...it'll be an adventure 
i  just detest the chore of washing down the mud on everything when we get home:  sleeping bags, 3 room tent-takes forever to dry, every article of clothing & shoes-yeech.  ive camped when it snowed before, i'll take it anytime over mud


----------



## 1daisyduck352

got to go DD wants the line


----------



## cbdmhgp

RAPstar said:


> well, even with the computer working, the store i was at is slow anyway. oh well, i'm off tomorrow, gonna watch movies we rented at blockbuster



I wish I was off tomorrow. My whole family is working, except for the dog.

Like Keisha said, what did you rent from BB?


----------



## Akdar

coastermom said:


> Hey anyone here have a Myspce ?



I have one, it's unreal the amount of business stuff I get done on there.  Then again, MySpace was actually started for bands, and just grew from there.  Since I record and run live sound for bands, MySpace has been real useful for me  

MySpace

I think there are a few others on here that have one?  I just can't think of who they are, or maybe I'm thinking of the Vault or CSW, I don't know, it's late and I'm tired


----------



## Tinker-tude

Thanks for sending the Hershey Park link, PA peoples!  Muchas Gracias.  Vielen Dank.




coastermom said:


> HAVE TO VENT ....
> 
> 
> Back from a gross  day at work for the NYC Department of Education or as we called it today HELL .  The mayor and his idiot that runs the schools had them open today after it was 98 degrees yesterday and well 97 so far as i know today. We had kids who were throwing up and just sick from the heat.  I had gotten a call from my DD who was in the local JHS and had my dear FIL pick her up at 10 AM because she was dizzy from the heat. It was so HOT I don't understand how these kids are expected to learn anything . After starting with 21 in our class we ended the day with less then 15 .
> BBL



If your schools are anything like ours growing up, they will remain open no matter what the weather is.  The teachers didn't have to have "normal" classes on blizzard days or in extreme heat, but if schools were let out for bad weather we had to cut a day off of vacation to make up for it.  So they would keep the schools open to fulfill the minimum annual school days required by the state.  Since very few kids would show up on days like that, they'd just review material, watch movies, or play games.  Then we'd have extra work spread over the next week or so.  But we NEVER had to stay in school a day longer than the districts had originally planned.



roseprincess said:


> I just noticed, I hit 2500 posts!!!



WOO-HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats, and happy continued posting.

Gotta run and get to work on my lesson plans and laundry.

Taminator


----------



## macraven

1daisyduck352 said:


> Hey mac this is donald  better half how are ya!



   
to the newest homie:

*1daisyduck352*..........the boss lady of course over donald 


i saw you on another thread and did a quick hey and wave to you.
so glad you are finally here to join us!




1daisyduck352 said:


> got to go DD wants the line



well, that was a quick intro but you be sure to come back soon.


----------



## macraven

tamie tude aka taminator...........let the laundry pile up.

you'll only have to do it again sometime later next week.
just wait and do it all at once.


in the meantime, hope for warm weather and just wear shoes.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

coastermom said:


> Hey anyone here have a Myspce ?





Akdar said:


> I think there are a few others on here that have one?  I just can't think of who they are, or maybe I'm thinking of the Vault or CSW, I don't know, it's late and I'm tired



*Yep ... I have a Myspace page.  There's not a lot on it though  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> ...........let the laundry pile up.



* sounds like our house ... *


*ooops maybe that's too much info *


----------



## macraven

where are all the homie?
don't tell me you are catching zzzzz's now.


even you too andy?



card game starts in 2 minutes...


be there
or 
be square


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> where are all the homie?
> don't tell me you are catching zzzzz's now.
> 
> 
> even you too andy?
> 
> 
> 
> card game starts in 2 minutes...
> 
> 
> be there
> or
> be square



Are we playing Uno?


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Are we playing Uno?



only if i can cheat.........


----------



## macraven

andy, are you on central time?
i am


----------



## Motherfletcher

Morning!

Got to go to the Seminole Casino Immokalee for lunch today.  Think they are fixin' to announce a new Hard Rock Hotel in our area.


----------



## cbdmhgp

Motherfletcher said:


> Morning!
> 
> Got to go to the Seminole Casino Immokalee for lunch today.  Think they are fixin' to announce a new Hard Rock Hotel in our area.



A new HRH? How many do they have?


----------



## Motherfletcher

cbdmhgp said:


> A new HRH? How many do they have?



Vegas
Tampa
Hollywwod
Orlando
*FOUR*


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all-
Quick post.
Today is I and DH's 15th wedding anniversary!!   
DH is at work today as usual.
Hoping to go out to dinner tonight.

Hope to bbl.


----------



## macraven

happy anniversary rose and mr rose.

you will have a lovely time tonight!




morning all, good to see fletcher back on the boards early.
but looks like we lost metro west...........

he has been back up for fletcher.....


and where has jennifer been?
blueeyes?
and many others.........?


----------



## cbdmhgp

Motherfletcher said:


> Vegas
> Tampa
> Hollywood
> Orlando
> *FOUR*



For some reason i thought they had more, i must have been thinking of the restaurants 






roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> Quick post.
> Today is I and DH's 15th wedding anniversary!!
> DH is at work today as usual.
> Hoping to go out to dinner tonight.
> 
> Hope to bbl.



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, are you on central time?
> i am



i think so. but i fell asleep last night. and no cheating on uno!!


----------



## marciemi

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> Quick post.
> Today is I and DH's 15th wedding anniversary!!
> DH is at work today as usual.
> Hoping to go out to dinner tonight.
> 
> Hope to bbl.



Congratulations Rose!   

We went on a cruise for our 15th!  For our 20th, we went out to dinner!   Not quite the same thing!   By our 25th (in 5 years), we should have 3 boys in college at the same time!   Maybe we'll be able to put peanut butter AND jelly on the bread that night!  

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> tamie tude aka taminator...........let the laundry pile up.
> 
> you'll only have to do it again sometime later next week.
> just wait and do it all at once.
> 
> 
> in the meantime, hope for warm weather and just wear shoes.



Oh, but it's not the washing that needs to be done.  Its the folding.  We've been digging through high piled laundry baskets for clean, horribly wrinkled clothes for two weeks now.  I'm too tired to fold them by the time the boys are in bed.  But I like your idea.  Shoes it is!  Our weather is PLENTY hot enough for being a nudey



roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> Quick post.
> Today is I and DH's 15th wedding anniversary!!
> DH is at work today as usual.
> Hoping to go out to dinner tonight.
> 
> Hope to bbl.



_Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!_
Congrats to you and the Hubby, may you be happily wedded forever.



marciemi said:


> Congratulations Rose!
> 
> We went on a cruise for our 15th!  For our 20th, we went out to dinner!   Not quite the same thing!   By our 25th (in 5 years), we should have 3 boys in college at the same time!   Maybe we'll be able to put peanut butter AND jelly on the bread that night!
> 
> Enjoy your day!



Oh, paleeeeze!  Like your boys won't be offered scholarships all over the place.  Make them work all summer to help pay for *your* groceries, and let THEM live on PB.  You need to get a deep freeze before they go so they can drool over the filet mignon you'll be eating while they camp out in the dorms.  If they cry about it, ask them if they need a lacy hanky and bigger pink panties.


----------



## marciemi

Tinker-tude said:


> Oh, but it's not the washing that needs to be done.  Its the folding.  We've been digging through high piled laundry baskets for clean, horribly wrinkled clothes for two weeks now.  I'm too tired to fold them by the time the boys are in bed.  But I like your idea.  Shoes it is!  Our weather is PLENTY hot enough for being a nudey
> 
> Oh, paleeeeze!  Like your boys won't be offered scholarships all over the place.  Make them work all summer to help pay for *your* groceries, and let THEM live on PB.  You need to get a deep freeze before they go so they can drool over the filet mignon you'll be eating while they camp out in the dorms.  If they cry about it, ask them if they need a lacy hanky and bigger pink panties.



Well, I admire your optimism and only hopes it works out that way.  But from what I've read (both in news, college websites, and here on the DIS), it sounds like the white male is about the hardest person to find scholarships for these days!  Basically we make a bit too much money, they're good at sports, but not at the college recruitment level, and I'm just afraid good grades aren't going to be enough.  But I'll try to be optimistic too!

And I've been meaning to thank you (I'm pretty sure it was you) for the suggestion for putting a damp cloth in the dryer with something that was wrinkled - I've used that tip several times in the past few weeks and it's worked great!   

But we don't have any laundry baskets, so I wash, dry, fold clothes and then place them neatly on the boys beds where they promptly push them onto the floor and then step on, over and through them for the next week or two until I lose my temper and tell them they can't leave their rooms until everything's put away.  Then they stuff all of them into one drawer together, under the bed, or into the closet.   

Anyways, we're under a flood watch, Eric has a soccer game a half hour away this evening, it's lightning and thundering like crazy out there and in the 60's, but of course they won't do the common sense and cancel it.  No, we'll have to go show up, and wait in our cars for an hour for them to determine that it's too dark to play (if the storms keep up), or we'll have to huddle out in the cold and rain (if it keeps raining, but stops lightning) while the kids play in a foot of water/mud.


----------



## donaldduck352

Akdar said:


> I have one, it's unreal the amount of business stuff I get done on there.  Then again, MySpace was actually started for bands, and just grew from there.  Since I record and run live sound for bands, MySpace has been real useful for me
> 
> MySpace
> 
> I think there are a few others on here that have one?  I just can't think of who they are, or maybe I'm thinking of the Vault or CSW, I don't know, it's late and I'm tired




Hey Mike,never would of thought of you as a Pantera fan


----------



## marciemi

Here's our current radar map - keep in mind that the storms are moving to the northeast (directly towards us!):






And our current weather warning is calling for "torrential downpours" with flooding of roads and highways.   

Yeah, this sounds like great soccer weather!


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> Here's our current radar map - keep in mind that the storms are moving to the northeast (directly towards us!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our current weather warning is calling for "torrential downpours" with flooding of roads and highways.
> 
> Yeah, this sounds like great soccer weather!



When will it end.Y'all getting slammed this year 
We hope it donn't get severe on Ya,be safe.


----------



## donaldduck352

Where has metro been??Havenn't seen him post over here in a while


----------



## marciemi

They cancelled soccer!   

What a surprise that it wasn't safe to play.  Still lightning and now tornado watches.  Kids are supposed to have a soccer tournament here starting tomorrow through the weekend and the website now shows:

Due to recent heavy rains and potential severe weather, we will make a final determination regarding the tournament schedule and fields by noon on Friday.

Who was it who said they had an ark - Lori?


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Here's our current radar map - keep in mind that the storms are moving to the northeast (directly towards us!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our current weather warning is calling for "torrential downpours" with flooding of roads and highways.





that's because sometimes i do like to share.

i will share my rain with anyone...........


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Where has metro been??Havenn't seen him post over here in a while



he has been on my mind also.
i guess i'll have to hunt him down like a rabid dog......


we are also missing other homies.
keisha, jaws/jennifer/ blueeyes, sharon, tricia, brab, jodie, etc, you know the ones that have lives outside of this box.....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> where are all the homie?
> don't tell me you are catching zzzzz's now.
> 
> 
> even you too andy?
> 
> 
> 
> card game starts in 2 minutes...
> 
> 
> be there
> or
> be square


I actually caught a few Z's. Tired Marauder was tired!

And now I'm battling the laundry beast. With a baseball bat.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I actually caught a few Z's. Tired Marauder was tired!
> 
> And now I'm battling the laundry beast. With a baseball bat.



i have a story about a baseball bat.
someday i will tell you about it darkie.....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Start typing! 

Oh, did you ever receive those pins?


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Start typing!
> 
> Oh, did you ever receive those pins?



oh snap, i forgot to pm you.

yes they arrived and i went shopping for you today..........


the suspense starts now............

and thank you very much.

i'll go stand in the corner now for being bad and not letting you know they came......


----------



## Akdar

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey Mike,never would of thought of you as a Pantera fan



Yeah, I like some of the heavier stuff, it all depends on the talent level.  

The heavy song that plays when you open my MySpace page is a band I recorded right before our May trip.  They won a National contest and are going on a pretty nice tour in the fall!   As a matter of fact, I just looked it up, and they are going to be only 18 miles away from us (in Winter Park Fl) during our October trip.  I think I'll surprise them, they won't know what to say when we walk in the club they are playing at 1,000 miles from home....nice!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

So I'm looking at laptops for under $500, since my main PC died. This one seems to be the most reasonable/bang-for-the-buck.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115464

Thoughts.


----------



## cbdmhgp

Hey all! watchin' Austin Powers


----------



## RAPstar

hello peeps.


----------



## Sharon G

Here's a photo of Jim, James and I at James' graduation last Sunday.





Here's a photo of James and his girlfriend (sunburned from the track meet the day before!)


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> Here's a photo of Jim, James and I at James' graduation last Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of James and his girlfriend (sunburned from the track meet the day before!)



sharon that is a beautiful picture of you and the family.


----------



## macraven

think i am going to watch season 6 of the law and order suv dvd set.


bbl


unless the storm starts in soon.
we are do for more tstorms tonight.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> think i am going to watch season 6 of the law and order suv dvd set.
> 
> 
> bbl
> 
> 
> unless the storm starts in soon.
> we are do for more tstorms tonight.



i love L&O:SUV!!! Mariska Hargitat is the bomb. And Christopher Meloni is my future husband......well, in my mind he is. lol


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> i love L&O:SUV!!! Mariska Hargitat is the bomb. And Christopher Meloni is my future husband......well, in my mind he is. lol



 

can't go wrong with either of them..


storming here.
i never sleep well in t storms.


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Morning!*Friday morning!


----------



## Motherfletcher

cbdmhgp said:


> For some reason i thought they had more, i must have been thinking of the restaurants



They have HR Cafes everywhere!  So I was standing in line for the whing ding's buffet and I asked a friend if he has stayed at any of the HRH's and he says no.  I tell him that the Orlando one is my favorite and told him that Loew's still runs it.  The couple ahead of us were from the Seminole Tribe and were quick to say that the Seminoles bought  ALL of the Hard Rocks and seemed bitter that that I would say anything about Loews after the Tribe shelled out over a billion dollars.  
It was a pretty strange event.  I managed to get the VIP lanyard and they gave everyone sunglasses so we could all look like Elvis.  The entire Seminole Nation had to speak one by one at the podium.  The invocation came about half way through and was given in Seminole.  No one had a clue what he was saying and it was uncomfortably long.  I wasn't sure if you are supposed to bow your head or not so I was transfixed on the gold painted Vegas showgirls.  They were giving champagne away and introduced Elvis.  He was an impersonator that I had seen on TV so he was pretty good.  They hearded us all down a red carpet to a huge A/C'ed tent that had ice sculptures, blackjack tables, fancy tables with fancy dishes and cloth napkins.  The buffet had huge shrimp, steak, chicken, carving stations and a desert table filled with sinful goodies.  Elvis went from table to table like a charactor dinner and dropped to his knees for any woman.
All of this was to show off their new Vegas-style slots.  More than one person told me that every man, woman and child in the Tribe receives $100k a year from the casino.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all! _TGIF_


----------



## dlbbwu

Morning everyone...Safe and sound in my own home.  Looks like Iowa is in trouble now, but I am going to stay in Indiana for now.  
Thanks again for all the pm's and well wishes.


----------



## donaldduck352

Akdar said:


> Yeah, I like some of the heavier stuff, it all depends on the talent level.
> 
> The heavy song that plays when you open my MySpace page is a band I recorded right before our May trip.  They won a National contest and are going on a pretty nice tour in the fall!   As a matter of fact, I just looked it up, and they are going to be only 18 miles away from us (in Winter Park Fl) during our October trip.  I think I'll surprise them, they won't know what to say when we walk in the club they are playing at 1,000 miles from home....nice!!!


That song is pretty heavy when I opened your page.Brings me back to my 
20's and mosh pits 



the Dark Marauder said:


> So I'm looking at laptops for under $500, since my main PC died. This one seems to be the most reasonable/bang-for-the-buck.
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115464
> 
> Thoughts.




If you buy this darkie let me know how good or bad it is.Been looking for 1 myself.Only got 1pc in the house and 4 users.Hard to get on-line sometimes.


----------



## Motherfletcher

dlbbwu said:


> Morning everyone...Safe and sound in my own home.  Looks like Iowa is in trouble now, but I am going to stay in Indiana for now.
> Thanks again for all the pm's and well wishes.



Iowa is in trouble.  I was just reading about the Cedar River corridor which strikes home because I worked on the Army Corps. of Engineers' flood control project in Waterloo.  Cedar Falls, Cedar Rapids and Vinton are all in my prayers.


----------



## donaldduck352

dlbbwu said:


> Morning everyone...Safe and sound in my own home.  Looks like Iowa is in trouble now, but I am going to stay in Indiana for now.
> Thanks again for all the pm's and well wishes.




Great you made it back safe 
Went to Louisianna after Katrina with some friends with airboats to help out.
Its a real eye opener to see devastation in person.TV donn't tell the whole story of personal loss.My hats off to everyone that does this for a living.
I know I couldnn't!!

Well its off to work.   BBL  Have a great day all!!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ... 

Crazy here with work , kids the usual . My DS 's friend had a birthday party at the local SF yeasterday as it was 1/2 a day . What a mess . Too many kids , too many heights where some could go on some rides while others couldn't and well mommy was a crank as I did not go on any big rides.. 

After this mess I have to go to get Fathers day stuff today and well not one thing in mind for any of the three men I need to buy for. MY dad ,my FIL and my DH . I need to just get some good gift cards I am thinking. 

Glad eveyone is alright with the crazy weather in the midwest. I was so sad to see those poor boyscouts . The pictures of the flooding is un believeable . WE are suppose to get bad storms this weekend on Saturday night. I hope it is nothing like that . 

Gotta go clean and get some stuf done see eveyone later .


----------



## tlinus

*Hey all - 

We did make it back from vacation on Tuesday, just been crazy with the end of school on Wednesday, End of softball yesterday and going to look for Father's Day stuff today. Have to get all our pics of Jim's laptop and will have a trip report going early next week  I will say that the Simpson's ride was great    

Have a great Friday (the 13th  )*


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> They have HR Cafes everywhere!  So I was standing in line for the whing ding's buffet and I asked a friend if he has stayed at any of the HRH's and he says no.  I tell him that the Orlando one is my favorite and told him that Loew's still runs it.  The couple ahead of us were from the Seminole Tribe and were quick to say that the Seminoles bought  ALL of the Hard Rocks and seemed bitter that that I would say anything about Loews after the Tribe shelled out over a billion dollars.
> It was a pretty strange event.  I managed to get the VIP lanyard and they gave everyone sunglasses so we could all look like Elvis.  The entire Seminole Nation had to speak one by one at the podium.  The invocation came about half way through and was given in Seminole.  No one had a clue what he was saying and it was uncomfortably long.  I wasn't sure if you are supposed to bow your head or not so I was transfixed on the gold painted Vegas showgirls.  They were giving champagne away and introduced Elvis.  He was an impersonator that I had seen on TV so he was pretty good.  They hearded us all down a red carpet to a huge A/C'ed tent that had ice sculptures, blackjack tables, fancy tables with fancy dishes and cloth napkins.  The buffet had huge shrimp, steak, chicken, carving stations and a desert table filled with sinful goodies.  Elvis went from table to table like a charactor dinner and dropped to his knees for any woman.
> All of this was to show off their new Vegas-style slots.  More than one person told me that every man, woman and child in the Tribe receives $100k a year from the casino.




wow, i am in awe........... 




dlbbwu said:


> Morning everyone...Safe and sound in my own home.  Looks like Iowa is in trouble now, but I am going to stay in Indiana for now.
> Thanks again for all the pm's and well wishes.



glad you made it back home safely.
and so thankful there are people like you that help others.





coastermom said:


> Hello all ...
> 
> Crazy here with work , kids the usual . My DS 's friend had a birthday party at the local SF yeasterday as it was 1/2 a day . What a mess . Too many kids , too many heights where some could go on some rides while others couldn't and well mommy was a crank as I did not go on any big rides..
> 
> After this mess I have to go to get Fathers day stuff today and well not one thing in mind for any of the three men I need to buy for. MY dad ,my FIL and my DH . I need to just get some good gift cards I am thinking.
> 
> Glad eveyone is alright with the crazy weather in the midwest. I was so sad to see those poor boyscouts . The pictures of the flooding is un believeable . WE are suppose to get bad storms this weekend on Saturday night. I hope it is nothing like that .
> 
> Gotta go clean and get some stuf done see eveyone later .




oh snap, forgot sunday was fathers day!!!



tlinus said:


> *Hey all -
> 
> We did make it back from vacation on Tuesday, just been crazy with the end of school on Wednesday, End of softball yesterday and going to look for Father's Day stuff today. Have to get all our pics of Jim's laptop and will have a trip report going early next week  I will say that the Simpson's ride was great
> 
> Have a great Friday (the 13th  )*



welcome back home.
i know you would rather be in the big 0 now but home is the next best place to be...


----------



## the Dark Marauder

My car is being a pain in the posterior. I checked the tire pressure in the one tire I *know* is giving me a problem. It's fine.  

I'm going tomorrow to get a balancing/rotation/replacement. I have to be there (the tire place) by 8am to ensure I can leave by 1030am.

I also have to get the engine sludge removed. Until then, I bought an additive to help reduce sludge. 

Cars = annoying.


----------



## macraven

car problems really suck don't they..........


i spent 2 weeks of using my air compressor to fill up tires that were losing air.
then took them to the garage and they patched 2 of the tires that had a slow leak.

1 week later picked up a nail in one of the tires.

i said, screw it, i'm just replacing all of them.

i know, it's not the way to take care of car problems but i was exasperated over the aggravation of having flat tires.


hope you can get yours taken care of darkie.
it does beat riding a bike to work in the heat and humidity you have down there..


----------



## RVGal

Hey all.

Don't have much time to DIS these days.  Waiting for the umpteenth load of laudry to finish, so I thought I'd stop in.

The spring cleaning bug finally passed, right around the time the heat wave hit.  Seemed to zap all that excess energy that I had.

The boys are enjoying each other mostly, only seem to annoy each other once or twice a day.  I'll take it.

Finally took Joshua to see Speed Racer, which I enjoyed.  After the dismal showing at the box office and the bad reviews, I wasn't expecting much, but I have to say that I thought it was a fun movie.  More of a story line than I anticipated in a based-on-a-cartoon movie and they captured the individual characters well.  If you accept that the cartoon made *ahem* a long time ago was intended to be about a futuristic race car and the people who surround it, then give them artistic license to make a movie now about a futuristic race car and the people who surround it, you'll probably have a good time watching it.  If you expect something that looks like an old Speed Racer cartoon, you'll hate it.

Anyway, I just thought I'd pop in and say Hi.


----------



## macraven

i took in the new Indy show on wednesday afternoon by myself.

all i can say is i had the best popcorn of the week there.

now i know why the reviews were down the toilet on that one.

good to see you tricia!

have you had to resort to the duct tape on the deck yet for the little?
if you do, use sunscreen on the little guy.


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> good to see you tricia!
> 
> have you had to resort to the duct tape on the deck yet for the little?
> if you do, use sunscreen on the little guy.



I haven't had to duct tape a child onto the back deck... yet.  I have used the phrase "Go find Daddy" quite a bit when Brad was home.   

Daniel turns 3 in just over 3 weeks.  Maybe the so called "terrible twos" will just magically disappear then.  I know I'm delusional.  Let me hang on to the fantasy for a few more days, 'kay?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon homies ...

Just stopped by to say hope everyone is enjoying their Friday the 13th ...*


----------



## macraven

hi bonny, friday the 13th is always a winner for me............


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Handyman came this morning to fix the holes in our garage wall that border our neighbors garage. That's done with, phew!

Listening to classic disco right now on AOL radio. I'm the disco queen, always have been   

Went out to dinner last night with DH. My mom watched the kids for a couple of hours. Went out to Lou Malnati's pizza- down the street from me. 
It was crazy/busy there last night!   It was almost a 40 min wait to be seated  We waited 20 min and then the hostess said our table was ready. Well, she showed us a table in the bar area which was the only table/booth open at the time. I told her no, we are not sitting there, this is our wedding anniversary- we wanted something more quiet. So we waited almost 20 more min to be seated again. I was not in the best of moods at first, but then I settled once we were seated. Had already put the pizza order in while we were waiting to be seated. Pizza was good!  
We also had the chocolate chip pizza for dessert. Yum! that stuff is good!
Chocolate chip pizza is vanilla ice cream on top of a warm choc. chip cookie with lots of whip cream on top. 
It was nice to get away from the kids a couple of hours. We did bring home leftover stuffed pizza which the kids wanted anyways  
The restaurant was so crowded last night for a weeknight. I guess alot of families didn't want to cook last night  I guess the economy doesn't affect my area of where I live  People like to spend money
in my area I suppose.  

Tricia- glad to see you here! Glad your spring cleaning is over.GLad Joshua is doing well  

Marcie- glad to see you here, too!

Hi Mac  

Sharon- I liked the pics of your DS's graduation. You have a beautiful family  

Hi to all  

So sad to hear about the boy scouts that died in the tornado in Nebraska/ Iowa   I'm always afraid of that, if my DS goes camping, etc. 

I just heard Tim Russert died from a heart attack  

Ok,enough sad talk.


----------



## donaldduck352

WOO HOOOO ITS FRIDAY,I'M GOING TO THE WATER HOLE AND DO KAROKE


----------



## macraven

when i see you homies in october, will you be doing karoke again there for us to hear? 
 



hey rose, nice you two got out for an evening to celebrate your anniversary.
lots of people are quite fond of lou malnati's.


the rain has not stopped yet.
well, it stops for 20 minutes but then it comes right back again.



going to go down to the 50's tonight.  
i thought this was summer............oh snap, summer officially begins on the 22nd.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> when i see you homies in october, will you be doing karoke again there for us to hear?



Hi Mac (& me)!! Even tho it won't be til next October when I see you, I'll definitely be doing karaoke!! Heck, you'll prolly have to hit me over the head with something to knock me out so I'll stop. I really like to sing!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

WTH.

My car has been shaking, even when idle, and really badly when driving, especially uphill/accelerating. 

Going to get tires balanced/rotated tomorrow.


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


> WTH.
> 
> My car has been shaking, even when idle, and really badly when driving, especially uphill/accelerating.
> 
> Going to get tires balanced/rotated tomorrow.



That sux! I feel your pain.


----------



## bubba's mom

hey hey hey... 


first.... Newegg...good.  DH bought a desktop there...not disappointed...got everything he wanted and was very pleased.  Apparently, a lot of his friends have used Newegg  

Rose...Happy Belated Anniversary    Good you got out for a 'date night'  

Sharon....great family pic.  You all look so proud.  Now it's off to Daytona!  

Uh...whoever asked, I *think* DH has a myspace link in my username   ...not sure tho....


Sorry I haven't been around, but no time to sit, relax and DIS.  Trip is in less than 2 weeks and I'm busy.  Busy: getting ready, at home and especially work.  10 hour days are not unheard of prior to my vacations    I'd like to try to come home from vacation to a 'clean' house....still a realistic goal for me 

I wish everyone well and a great summer start!  

Time for bed...work early tomorrow  

ps---Lawrence, are we set for the 10th for Dragons?  You leave the 11th, dontcha?


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning homies-
Am I the first one here this morning waking everyone up??

Tracie- Welcome back from vacation! I'll have to read your trip report soon.


Want to wish all the dads and guys here a Happy Fathers Day!  A day early.


----------



## roseprincess

Homies- Family and I are leaving a week from today! 
I haven't been on a plane in 4 years.
I have some technical plane- boarding questions, whoever can answer them.
First, I know I need drivers' liscences for DH and I. for identification to board the plane. Can I use my kids' library cards(they have their names w/ their pictures on them) for identification, to board the plane? Anyone know?

Also, is their a certain liquid restriction - the 3 ounce liquid restriction thing to bring on carry-on? I know a yr or two ago they had that restriction. I don't know if that is still the case. Is there a 3 ounce liquid restriction also for regular luggage, not on carry- on? Please let me know. Thanks!!
Any help appreciated!!  
These airline restrictions are confusing me.


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> hey hey hey...
> 
> 
> first.... Newegg...good.  DH bought a desktop there...not disappointed...got everything he wanted and was very pleased.  Apparently, a lot of his friends have used Newegg
> 
> Rose...Happy Belated Anniversary    Good you got out for a 'date night'
> 
> Sharon....great family pic.  You all look so proud.  Now it's off to Daytona!
> 
> Uh...whoever asked, I *think* DH has a myspace link in my username   ...not sure tho....
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around, but no time to sit, relax and DIS.  Trip is in less than 2 weeks and I'm busy.  Busy: getting ready, at home and especially work.  10 hour days are not unheard of prior to my vacations    I'd like to try to come home from vacation to a 'clean' house....still a realistic goal for me
> 
> I wish everyone well and a great summer start!
> 
> Time for bed...work early tomorrow
> 
> *ps---Lawrence, are we set for the 10th for Dragons?  You leave the 11th, dontcha?  *



*YEAH sad we leave on the 11th Barb and sounds good to me if you guys don't have to drag me on it kicking screaming and crying   
Good Morning homies and sorry haven't been around but alot going on in the past 2 days*


----------



## donaldduck352

I'm back.Last night was great,someone paid my tab.Didnn't think I sang that good I probally sound better with akdar's studio.

I've got to get some asprin,got a headake that wont stop BBL


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Homies- Family and I are leaving a week from today!
> I haven't been on a plane in 4 years.
> I have some technical plane- boarding questions, whoever can answer them.
> First, I know I need drivers' liscences for DH and I. for identification to board the plane. Can I use my kids' library cards(they have their names w/ their pictures on them) for identification, to board the plane? Anyone know?
> 
> Also, is their a certain liquid restriction - the 3 ounce liquid restriction thing to bring on carry-on? I know a yr or two ago they had that restriction. I don't know if that is still the case. Is there a 3 ounce liquid restriction also for regular luggage, not on carry- on? Please let me know. Thanks!!
> Any help appreciated!!
> These airline restrictions are confusing me.



*As long as your kids are not 18 or over they will not need id and the 3 ounce thing is still in effect for boarding but does not apply for luggage you check in .*


----------



## roseprincess

ky07 said:


> *As long as your kids are not 18 or over they will not need id and the 3 ounce thing is still in effect for boarding but does not apply for luggage you check in .*


THanks, St. L


----------



## dlbbwu

Good Morning all....I am at work for two 12 hour days of work.  Haven't had much sleep in the past week, and here at work it is busy with everything going on.  Just found out I will be going to Iowa to help out.
I will be leaving on Monday and return on Thursday.  My family and I leave for Orlando on the 24th, so I needed some time to pack, etc.  ORLANDO, here I come!


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> THanks, St. L



*Your welcome  *


----------



## RAPstar

i'm bored. Hi everyone.


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> i'm bored. Hi everyone.



Me too.time to go over to the game board..


----------



## bubba's mom

roseprincess said:


> I haven't been on a plane in 4 years.
> I have some technical plane- boarding questions, whoever can answer them.





ky07 said:


> *As long as your kids are not 18 or over they will not need id and the 3 ounce thing is still in effect for boarding but does not apply for luggage you check in .*



 what he said.  Also, if you have a bottle that is more than 3oz., but almost empty (and obviously LESS than 3oz. in it), they will still take it.  They go by what is written on the bottle (what size it is)....NOT HOW MUCH is left IN the bottle  



ky07 said:


> [/B]
> *YEAH sad we leave on the 11th Barb and sounds good to me if you guys don't have to drag me on it kicking screaming and crying
> Good Morning homies and sorry haven't been around but alot going on in the past 2 days*



Must be gettin' ready for vacation, huh?   Hope everything/one is okay.   We are set for the 10th....Dragons and/or Hulk??  Was going to invite Robert too...he's from Ireland and will be staying at RPR too.  I have to do the coaster(s) [Hulk] with his wife Lily..... I can set up a coaster-meet for the 10th if ya want 




donaldduck352 said:


> I'm back.Last night was great,someone paid my tab.Didnn't think I sang that good I probally sound better with akdar's studio.



Wow...that was nice...do it again!  






dlbbwu said:


> Good Morning all....I am at work for two 12 hour days of work.  Haven't had much sleep in the past week, and here at work it is busy with everything going on.  Just found out I will be going to Iowa to help out.
> I will be leaving on Monday and return on Thursday.  My family and I leave for Orlando on the 24th, so I needed some time to pack, etc.  ORLANDO, here I come!



Be safe!  You really will deserve that vacation!!  


RAPstar said:


> i'm bored. Hi everyone.





donaldduck352 said:


> Me too.time to go over to the game board..




hey guys  ...i'm not bored....got a ton of stuff to do....wanna help?


----------



## macraven

rose, the tsa.gov site will give you correct up to date info on the carry ons that are allowed.

what i last read stated       all liquids need to be 3 oz or less and placed in one ziplock baggie.  

i think this means you have to put all your liquids in the one baggy.

from personal experience out of ohare, last year in september, i had the plastic baggie in my purse.  i had the purse go thru the xray machine along with my shoes and carry on bag.  they pulled me aside and told me the plastic baggie had to be on the belt not in my purse.

readers digest version:  since i refused for them to throw my meds out, i was escorted out the door by security.

i waited 30 minutes and went back but used a different check thru area.
i did put my baggie on the belt that time and had no issues.

check the tsa site for updates 

ohare is very very strict on the rules.  they don't make exceptions.

it would not hurt to carry the kids library id cards with you.

at ohare, my kids had to show their school ids as they were bigger boys and in middle school when they flew with me.


----------



## macraven

dlbbwu said:


> Good Morning all....I am at work for two 12 hour days of work.  Haven't had much sleep in the past week, and here at work it is busy with everything going on.  Just found out I will be going to Iowa to help out.
> I will be leaving on Monday and return on Thursday.  My family and I leave for Orlando on the 24th, so I needed some time to pack, etc.  ORLANDO, here I come!




have a fantastic trip.
take pics.....




RAPstar said:


> i'm bored. Hi everyone.



i'm on the computer with my friends in a box.  i'm not bored now...

andy, don't be bored.  surf the web for crossword puzzles for me....



i went to Old World Wisconsin and spent the day there with mr mac.

very nice except it closed early due to the t storms.

we came home earlier than planned then.  oh snap, lost out on dinner out too.

since not many of you are up this far north except for marcie, you don't realize how many of the communities are flooded.

we had to take a different way due to road closing for the water has flooded out many of the highways.

on hwy 50, signs were up and we were allowed to continue on that main highway with the water.  it took a long time as the water on the highway was up to just below our headlights...
now with this rain coming down again, that highway will be closed in a matter of hours.


----------



## RAPstar

sorry to hear bout all the flooding mac! it's been pretty dry down here. maybe you should visit! lol


----------



## marciemi

Mac - actually we're just enough further north I guess that we haven't had the flooding.  I guess from Appleton (about 30 min south) and south - especially Oshkosh and Fond du Lac, things are really bad.  We didn't even get any rain today - for a change!  I know they're predicting it again for tonight and tomorrow though.

Why didn't they just let you put your meds through the scanner again rather than throw them out?  Maybe I'm not understanding.  When we flew out to Boston, Matt had a water bottle that had some water in it and they took it and refused to let him empty it out or go through again with it.  (He was particularly upset about this because, get this, the expiration date on the bottle would be his and GF's 2 year anniversary so he'd been re-using it for awhile!).  When we flew home out of Boston, one of the other kids had a regular (non-disposable) water bottle that had apple juice in it from breakfast that they were supposed to throw out.  When I asked if there was any way we could have the bottle back, the TSA agent went and emptied it out and gave it back to me.   So I guess the rules weren't very consistent.

Hi everyone else!  It's a hectic soccer weekend.  Two games last night, games today at 10, 2, 3, and 6 and Matt refereed two games at 9 and 11:30.  Tomorrow games at noon and 3.  Not a lot of time to catch up at home.  Stephen has a bunch of friends sleeping over so of course that makes it even more hectic (and loud!).  

Catch you all later!


----------



## bubba's mom

mac....i don't think they CAN throw meds out.... and exactly what difference did it make whether it was on the belt or not?  just like you have to take your laptop out and put it in the bin separate...I don't get that?  

Marcie...they don't let bottles of more than 3oz. thru security...whether they are full of liquid, empty or almost empty.  They don't go by the "3oz liquid" rule, more like the "3oz bottle size".  You were lucky to get the other bottle back.  I think I came home with an empty waterbottle (8oz) from the HardRock last year  

Mac....sendin' YOU the ark next


----------



## yankeepenny




----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


>



Penny's nose just checked in


----------



## Sharon G

yankeepenny said:


>



Hi Penny! How's things going for ya?


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Mac - actually we're just enough further north I guess that we haven't had the flooding.  I guess from Appleton (about 30 min south) and south - especially Oshkosh and Fond du Lac, things are really bad.  We didn't even get any rain today - for a change!  I know they're predicting it again for tonight and tomorrow though.
> 
> Why didn't they just let you put your meds through the scanner again rather than throw them out?  Maybe I'm not understanding.  When we flew out to Boston, Matt had a water bottle that had some water in it and they took it and refused to let him empty it out or go through again with it.  (He was particularly upset about this because, get this, the expiration date on the bottle would be his and GF's 2 year anniversary so he'd been re-using it for awhile!).  When we flew home out of Boston, one of the other kids had a regular (non-disposable) water bottle that had apple juice in it from breakfast that they were supposed to throw out.  When I asked if there was any way we could have the bottle back, the TSA agent went and emptied it out and gave it back to me.   So I guess the rules weren't very consistent.
> 
> Hi everyone else!  It's a hectic soccer weekend.  Two games last night, games today at 10, 2, 3, and 6 and Matt refereed two games at 9 and 11:30.  Tomorrow games at noon and 3.  Not a lot of time to catch up at home.  Stephen has a bunch of friends sleeping over so of course that makes it even more hectic (and loud!).
> 
> Catch you all later!



marcie, when i fly out of o'hare, they enforce the rules to the T.
if anything is confiscated, you can't have it back.

my mouth ran as my prescriptions were very costly and i could not replace them while i was on my vacation.  

they told me i could go thru but without my medications.
i argued, they called a supervisor and i was escorted out of the building.

the tsa people can refuse admittance to anyone if they act snarky i guess.

how horrible the son lost the bottle almost.  it was good they let him empty it and go thru again.
dates are so important to teens.



bubba's mom said:


> mac....i don't think they CAN throw meds out.... and exactly what difference did it make whether it was on the belt or not?  just like you have to take your laptop out and put it in the bin separate...I don't get that?
> 
> Marcie...they don't let bottles of more than 3oz. thru security...whether they are full of liquid, empty or almost empty.  They don't go by the "3oz liquid" rule, more like the "3oz bottle size".  You were lucky to get the other bottle back.  I think I came home with an empty waterbottle (8oz) from the HardRock last year
> 
> Mac....sendin' YOU the ark next



tsa guidelines state you can not keep certain items hidden from open view of the tsa xray employees.  they consider medicine in a purse and not on the belt a violation of trying to get an item thru inspection at o'hare airport security.

yea, i didn't realize that until i read what they showed me.
all meds should be in a plastic type baggie and placed on the counter belt for tsa view.

so i was wrong but the second time i went thru, i had it out of my purse for viewing.  then it was okay.  like i said, o'hare enforces all the rules.
if you refuse to remove your shoes, it is a body search.

one of my boys decided to be an idiot and said he was too tired to take his shoes off and relace them up again.
he went to a private room for body inspection..... 

i laughed............he passed the inspection..



yankeepenny said:


>




you got a new tag.........and our location has been colorized....



Sharon G said:


> Hi Penny! How's things going for ya?



i'm not penny but i am fine.......


----------



## Sharon G

macraven said:


> i'm not penny but i am fine.......



Hi Mac!!

Also, if you use saline for contacts, you can bring a regular size bottle, but it has to be in its own baggie.

And knitting needles have to be put on the belt, I almost lost mine as they were in the "knitting bag".


----------



## RAPstar

wow! i feel lucky to have not had any major problems at an airport.....except one time when the lace holes on a pair of sneakers I had were metal.


----------



## Sharon G

DH and I went on a last minute trip yesterday afternoon. I love that the kids are old enough to leave on their own.

We wanted to check out a certain brand direct vent coal stove, but the nearest dealer is 4 hours away from us outside of Bar Harbor Maine. 

It took us about 10 minutes to pack, 5 minutes to find a place to sleep for the night and we were out the door. Called the kids from the cell as we were getting on the pike and said see ya tomorow night!

We found a wonderful B & B that is right on the coast. Here was our room:





Here is another bedroom:





We got there just as the sun was setting





This photo is from the rear as we were walking back from the ocean.





Another view from the deck




Wished we had more time to spend there as the owners were very friendly and easy to talk to. The husband is building a seaplane in his garage!

We ended up buying a coal stove and 4 tons of coal in 40 pound bags. There's no way I'm paying $5.00 a gallon for oil this winter. Last winter we used 1000 gallons.....


----------



## coastermom

GOOD MORNING ALL 

Happy Fathers Day to all the Dad friends in my Box... 

So on this day that we should rest we are  off to the local pool for some good old family fun . We also are going to clean up our yard pool so it can be opened . 


Have a good day and I will BBL


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey Sharon...good to see yah!!   Not only was your trip fruitful, you also stayed in a beautiful place.  It was a shame you couldn't stay longer...but, now ya know a nice spot to stay if ya need to.

I cant' believe you went thru that much oil!     We only use about 300-400 gallons a year...then again, we replaced our furnace in 2002 and our windows a couple years later too....so, we got all energy efficient around here....saved us 1 tank of oil a year...not bad.  Now that you got the coal stove, you watch.....you'll have a record warmth winter (not that you'd complain or anything....)  



RAPstar said:


> wow! i feel lucky to have not had any major problems at an airport.....except one time when the lace holes on a pair of sneakers I had were metal.



 My DH had to hand scanned after setting off the metal dector....never found anything....dunno why it went off?  

Have fun today Mary.... better you than I openin' that pool!  



Off to start Father's Day!   HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to all our DIS Dads!    May you enjoy your day and a nice fat steak with a cold beer for dinner!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Morning all, haven't been on in a few days.

HAPPY FATHERS DAY!

Internets been down, got to check up on a lot of stuff. Just a few more days till the excitement begins!


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Father's Day all you dads out there!

Haven't been around much with school ending and all....hope to be done with the madness is a few weeks!

Final start tomorrow so all we have to do is proctor and clean...then summer here we come!

Catch you homes later....


----------



## macraven

Happy Daddy Day to all out there.


and it is still a daddy day if you have a pet.


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> what he said.  Also, if you have a bottle that is more than 3oz., but almost empty (and obviously LESS than 3oz. in it), they will still take it.  They go by what is written on the bottle (what size it is)....NOT HOW MUCH is left IN the bottle
> 
> 
> 
> *Must be gettin' ready for vacation, huh?   Hope everything/one is okay.   We are set for the 10th....Dragons and/or Hulk??  Was going to invite Robert too...he's from Ireland and will be staying at RPR too.  I have to do the coaster(s) [Hulk] with his wife Lily..... I can set up a coaster-meet for the 10th if ya want *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that was nice...do it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe!  You really will deserve that vacation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys  ...i'm not bored....got a ton of stuff to do....wanna help?



*Sounds good to me Barb cause Dw and DS's want to ride the hulk for the first time but the youngest DS may be the only one brave enough to ride the dragons cause I know DW says no way   *


----------



## marciemi

bubba's mom said:


> mac....i don't think they CAN throw meds out.... and exactly what difference did it make whether it was on the belt or not?  just like you have to take your laptop out and put it in the bin separate...I don't get that?
> 
> Marcie...they don't let bottles of more than 3oz. thru security...whether they are full of liquid, empty or almost empty.  They don't go by the "3oz liquid" rule, more like the "3oz bottle size".  You were lucky to get the other bottle back.  I think I came home with an empty waterbottle (8oz) from the HardRock last year



I was confused on the meds too.  I would also have a hard time shutting my mouth if they tried to take the meds.  Several times I've forgotten to take my plastic baggie out of the carryon and they've always taken it out for me and given me a warning about it.  It never occurred to me that they'd take it - it was just a simple mistake!

And I understand the 3oz rule - I know we were wrong in both cases, but even though we asked both times, once they gave us the bottle back and once they didn't.  I thought maybe it was more because one was disposable and one wasn't.



yankeepenny said:


>



Hi Penny!  Long time no see!  Welcome back!  



macraven said:


> how horrible the son lost the bottle almost.  it was good they let him empty it and go thru again.
> dates are so important to teens.



No, unfortunately he didn't get his bottle back.  We got the cute one that goes with our Fisher Price fanny pack that they've had since they were like 4 back!    But as far as dates - if you want to know how to remember when their two year anniversary is - just watch all the commercials telling you when you have to switch your TV's over to digital - it's the same date - Feb 17, 2009!



Sharon G said:


> DH and I went on a last minute trip yesterday afternoon. I love that the kids are old enough to leave on their own.
> 
> We ended up buying a coal stove and 4 tons of coal in 40 pound bags. There's no way I'm paying $5.00 a gallon for oil this winter. Last winter we used 1000 gallons.....



Sharon - we're looking forward to that time!  Not quite there yet, although we're talking about it for the fall.  Eric has a special band concert out in Madison in October - he goes out and stays overnight and then performs the next day.  Since we'd have to drive him out Friday morning and then see him Saturday afternoon, we considered just staying out there together.  Couldn't get a room (in the same hotel as the kids) with 2 double beds, only kings were available so we could leave the older two home overnight.  Only problem is that it's Halloween night itself, which makes me a bit leery.  We'll see!

I loved the pics - it looked so beautiful out on the balcony!  Was it warm enough to sit out there?  

How do you guys know how much oil you used?  Or if I have no idea, does that mean we don't use oil?  I think we have gas heat - is that entirely different?   Yeah, I'm clueless!



bubba's mom said:


> Off to start Father's Day!   HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to all our DIS Dads!    May you enjoy your day and a nice fat steak with a cold beer for dinner!



Guess we're doing the soccer thing for Father's Day.  Hey, we did it for Mother's Day, so why not?!



macraven said:


> Happy Daddy Day to all out there.
> 
> 
> and it is still a daddy day if you have a pet.



I had Matt send a Father's Day card to his Uncle, who's also his Godfather.  It was a kind of cute, funny one complaining about how no one ever cares about the uncle, etc. 

All right - I went out biking with Eric this morning and I'm all sweaty and need to get in the shower and off to a soccer game!  Catch you all later!


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all- 

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!

THanks, mac for the TSA website.
Thanks mac, Barb, Marcie, and anyone else, about the restrictions with boarding the plane. Seems like O'Hare really enforced more rules since we went on the plane last time in June 2004, for Chrissy's Make-A-Wish trip.
I can't believe we have to take off our shoes now?? Good grief   I thought that was over with at O'Hare  That stinks(no pun intended   )

More airplane boarding questions:
For regular luggage, non carry-on, can I pack liquid Benadryl(it's 4 ounces) in our regular suitcase? Any other meds the kids have are pill form.
Any info appreciated.



Other stuff going on- There was a Dadfest at our church, after church services. We have one every year for the past 4 yrs (I think it's been 4 yrs ). 
We have old cars, but in really good condition displayed in our huge church parking lot. We also have free food(hot dogs, chips, popcorn, pop).
There was even a band playing 50's, 60's music.
We stayed for a half hour after church and then it poured, so we left.  I took some pics of the kids by a few cars, but using the disposable camera, so don't know when the pics will be developed, haven't used up all the film yet. 
Then we got home about 8 pm and I watched The Notebook on CBS(channel 2 by me), Never seen it before. I bawled(sp) throughout parts of the movie. The kids were not watching it, just me. Good chick flick movie. I like the ending. I read the synopsis of the movie before, so I knew it would be a tear jerker. During the movie, when the mother hid the letters from the daughter- that would definitely be something my mom would do, as my mom was a control freak w/ me in my teens, early 20's, all the time actually. Enough said on that.
Talking about building an ark, I rented out Evan Almighty over a week ago. It was cute. Didn't care for the p**** word a couple of times( I sensored myself). I guess newer movies try to push the envelope of how much they can get away with in a PG or G rated movie. 



Sharon - like the pics of the B & B  

Penny- glad you are back  
Glad you stopped by.

Hi to all!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## macraven

marcie said, "How do you guys know how much oil you used? Or if I have no idea, does that mean we don't use oil? I think we have gas heat - is that entirely different?   Yeah, I'm clueless!"




if you have an oil tank, you use oil for heating.

it has to be filled in order to have heat.

i had a condo in chicago before that used oil for heating.
i bought the oil from a company and they filled the tank once i paid them.

it is expensive.  it also takes the use of electricity when you use oil for heating.


----------



## marciemi

Hi Rose!

I can't remember the last time I haven't had to take shoes off at any airport - even little dinky Green Bay.  And even if I'm just wearing Crocs.  I think they all just require it as a matter of course now.

You can pack anything in your regular suitcases - as far as toiletries, at least.  16 oz of shampoo, 32 oz of Benadryl, whatever.  Just put it in a ziploc bag so you don't end up with a mess just in case it spills.  I had this happen with a bottle of cough medicine once and trust me - it was not fun.  I ended up just throwing the entire bag away (washed and cleaned what I could out of it but there was no way to "wash" a duffle type bag easily).

Good luck!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> marcie said, "How do you guys know how much oil you used? Or if I have no idea, does that mean we don't use oil? I think we have gas heat - is that entirely different?   Yeah, I'm clueless!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have an oil tank, you use oil for heating.
> 
> it has to be filled in order to have heat.
> 
> i had a condo in chicago before that used oil for heating.
> i bought the oil from a company and they filled the tank once i paid them.
> 
> it is expensive.  it also takes the use of electricity when you use oil for heating.



Okay - I told you I was clueless!   I guess we don't use oil then!  Must be gas.  Speaking of gas - anyone know how to fix a gas dryer?  Ours is working fine but (apparently) makes a horrible screeching sound the entire time it's drying.  Not really old - probably had it about 5 years.  Fortunately due to my hearing loss I can't hear it, but everyone else in the house refuses to let me run the dryer if they're home.  It wasn't a problem when everyone was at work/school all day, but now it's getting hard to find a time to do the laundry!  Suggestions?  (Besides the "get a new dryer" one!)!


----------



## macraven

morning rose.

you can put all those meds in your checked luggage without a problem.
only thing is most people put the meds you need in their carry on in case they need that med while flying.

i think you won't have a problem with packing the meds as you are doing a non stop flight.  almost impossible for the airline to lose your luggage when you fly non stop.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Okay - I told you I was clueless!   I guess we don't use oil then!  Must be gas.  Speaking of gas - anyone know how to fix a gas dryer?  Ours is working fine but (apparently) makes a horrible screeching sound the entire time it's drying.  Not really old - probably had it about 5 years.  Fortunately due to my hearing loss I can't hear it, but everyone else in the house refuses to let me run the dryer if they're home.  It wasn't a problem when everyone was at work/school all day, but now it's getting hard to find a time to do the laundry!  Suggestions?  (Besides the "get a new dryer" one!)!



check out the belt.  could be worn or off the track.


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Hi Rose!
> 
> I can't remember the last time I haven't had to take shoes off at any airport - even little dinky Green Bay.  And even if I'm just wearing Crocs.  I think they all just require it as a matter of course now.
> 
> You can pack anything in your regular suitcases - as far as toiletries, at least.  16 oz of shampoo, 32 oz of Benadryl, whatever.  Just put it in a ziploc bag so you don't end up with a mess just in case it spills.  I had this happen with a bottle of cough medicine once and trust me - it was not fun.  I ended up just throwing the entire bag away (washed and cleaned what I could out of it but there was no way to "wash" a duffle type bag easily).
> 
> Good luck!


THanks for the info  
I always pack liquid stuff(shampoo, liquid meds,etc) in gallon-size baggies. Done that for years. So I'm used to that.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> morning rose.
> 
> you can put all those meds in your checked luggage without a problem.
> only thing is most people put the meds you need in their carry on in case they need that med while flying.
> 
> i think you won't have a problem with packing the meds as you are doing a non stop flight.  almost impossible for the airline to lose your luggage when you fly non stop.


Thanks, Mac


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Okay - I told you I was clueless!   I guess we don't use oil then!  Must be gas.  Speaking of gas - anyone know how to fix a gas dryer?  Ours is working fine but (apparently) makes a horrible screeching sound the entire time it's drying.  Not really old - probably had it about 5 years.  Fortunately due to my hearing loss I can't hear it, but everyone else in the house refuses to let me run the dryer if they're home.  It wasn't a problem when everyone was at work/school all day, but now it's getting hard to find a time to do the laundry!  Suggestions?  (Besides the "get a new dryer" one!)!


We have a Kenmore washer and Kenmore gas dryer- Kenmore is made from Sears. For me, I just call Sears to come out and take a look at it.
I hope you can get your dryer fixed soon.


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> think i am going to watch season 6 of the law and order suv dvd set.



Mac, I love SVU, also the original.  Have been watching (actually Tivoing, now DVRing) both, since the first episodes of each


----------



## Akdar

donaldduck352 said:


> That song is pretty heavy when I opened your page.Brings me back to my
> 20's and mosh pits



Indeed!  I see them almost every week at the local shows I do sound for, a lot of mosh pits, rarely any fights though, they knock each other down, and then help each other up!  My son is in the pit a lot, kids..........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Daddy's Day **to all the father's out there!*


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> hey hey hey...  first.... Newegg...good.  DH bought a desktop there...not disappointed...got everything he wanted and was very pleased.  Apparently, a lot of his friends have used Newegg



Dark M, I use Newegg all the time, from hardrives to photography equipment, never have been unhappy.  If you get that Lappy, I would think about the 2 year warranty, only because if something happens to the screen, it will cost more to replace and or fix it, (most times anyway), then for the original computer


----------



## Akdar

I have to show you guys what my wife and son made me for Fathers day, my dark side dissers will really appreciate it, I'm going to hang it in my recording studio!


----------



## tlinus

Mike - 

What an awesome present!!!

Happy Father's Day to you and all of our other DisDaddys   !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlbbwu

Hiya Bubbas Mom, How can i be of service?  If you need the help, that's what I do, help.

Good Afternoon all, second day of 12 hour shift.  I get off at 11:00 tonight and leave for Iowa in the morning.  An 8 hour drive (or so)with boat in tow.  The city I will be in is Cedar Rapids (I believe).  My captain and I are going along with two new recruits (both women).  Ought to be a blast getting there, but once we arrive, it's all business.

Keep the notes, prayers and thoughts coming.  I believe this one will be worse than Indianapolis.


----------



## donaldduck352

Akdar said:


> I have to show you guys what my wife and son made me for Fathers day, my dark side dissers will really appreciate it, I'm going to hang it in my recording studio!




That is awesome.My kids are bieng extra nice today,thats my gift.
A REALLY NICE GIFT!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Akdar said:


> Indeed!  I see them almost every week at the local shows I do sound for, a lot of mosh pits, rarely any fights though, they knock each other down, and then help each other up!  My son is in the pit a lot, kids..........




The mosh pits back in my day was crazy(alot of fights)If you didnn't come out bloody and half your clothes missing,you were not having fun.Kinda like hockey.
I'm glad I grew up!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Akdar said:


> I have to show you guys what my wife and son made me for Fathers day, my dark side dissers will really appreciate it, I'm going to hang it in my recording studio!



That's pretty cool. I made something like that for my kids last summer, and they got me a HUGE MARAGARITAVILLE poster and other stuff. 

Great Gift though


----------



## RAPstar

hi all.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening everyone*


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening everyone*



Hi Bonlee!! How u been?


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> The mosh pits back in my day was crazy(alot of fights)If you didnn't come out bloody and half your clothes missing,you were not having fun.Kinda like hockey.
> I'm glad I grew up!!





i still like the mosh pits.

i don't like getting slugged but like the pushing and shoving.....




RAPstar said:


> Hi Bonlee!! How u been?




that is so cute how you renamed her to connect her and the hubby together.
bonlee.......... 


mike, i wanted to comment earlier how much that fathers day gift was fantastic.

you made out well on "daddy day" this year.

how are they going to top that next year?


it's about midnight.
i'm ready for the card game.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Hi Bonlee!! How u been?



*... busy (which is good) ...  Means our October trip will be here before we know it  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> that is so cute how you renamed her to connect her and the hubby together.
> bonlee..........



*No need to duck Mac - I think it's cute*


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *No need to duck Mac - I think it's cute*



I have a talent for nicknames. My Aunt Judy is still called AJ by most of my family. I think you can agree too, right Mac (&me)!  BTW, I call dealer for Uno, or go fish! (the ony 2 games i'm good at).


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *... busy (which is good) ...  Means our October trip will be here before we know it  *



I know right? I can't believe I have only a lil more than 2 months til mine.......and now the anxiety sets in again! Cross your fingers that I'll actually have some money come Sept!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Well, you two have fun with your card games - I'm off to bed ... g'night*


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I have a talent for nicknames. My Aunt Judy is still called AJ by most of my family. I think you can agree too, right Mac (&me)!  BTW, I call dealer for Uno, or go fish! (the ony 2 games i'm good at).



i'm really really good at go fish..........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm really really good at go fish..........



bring it!!


----------



## mslclark

Akdar - I love love your Father's Day gift!!!

Hi guys - hope everyone have been 'having themselves! When my DD was little, she couldn't say she had been behaving, she said she had been 'having!

We are so excited here because we are going to Cedar Point this weekend! Woo Hoo!

Just thought I'd check in and say hello for a minute!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

*MORNING ALL!*

Going up to Dallas for the day to see my oldest Ds. 

Check back on yall later


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

busy bee, RL sux , im still gonna leave on a jet plane regardless...it'll all be there when i get home 

day late shout out to all the dear old dad's  

mike, excellent present, ho-made - the best!

if yinz guys r dealing blackjack im in or poker...jacks to open, trips to win

have a good one


----------



## macraven

morning homies..........ok keisha you are in and you can deal the cards.
i always drop them when i deal.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> busy bee, RL sux , im still gonna leave on a jet plane regardless...it'll all be there when i get home
> 
> day late shout out to all the dear old dad's
> 
> mike, excellent present, ho-made - the best!
> 
> if yinz guys r dealing blackjack im in or poker...jacks to open, trips to win
> 
> have a good one





hey homie, did you lose one of your naners in the bottom, in your siggie?


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!

Sharon - have to mention before i forget - great pictures and thanks for sharing.

Hoping all those with upcoming trips have good weather and a great time  

got my trip report started (and uploaded pictures  ) Check it out when you can.

I told DH that next year for my 40th birthday, I want to do the 4 night Disney Cruise.......he said yes. Then no. Then maybe. He said no because in his words:

DH: I really don't want to do a cruise.
ME: WHAT???!!! WHY?????
DH: Two words - Rogue Waves
ME:      - In the Carribean? Are you serious? You are watching WAY too much Deadliest Catch!!!!
DH: If it were just us, then yes, I would do a cruise. But with the kids, I wouldn't know who to grab first.
ME: Ummmm that is what we always said about flying too, that we wouldn't take the kids on a plane because "what if...."

I showed him the Family stateroom with the verandah that we would have and he is now considering it......so wish me luck  

Other than that, just trying to remain sane here with all the kids home.
Plus the little girl (8) that I babysit.......and the dog......and the fish.....and the hamster  

Let me get some housework started, and I will be back a bit later.

P.S. - Anyone seen our Todd???


----------



## loribell

Sharon G said:


> Here's a photo of Jim, James and I at James' graduation last Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of James and his girlfriend (sunburned from the track meet the day before!)



Great pics Sharon. The ones of the B & Bare great too. 





Akdar said:


> I have to show you guys what my wife and son made me for Fathers day, my dark side dissers will really appreciate it, I'm going to hang it in my recording studio!



What an amazing gift! 



tlinus said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Sharon - have to mention before i forget - great pictures and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Hoping all those with upcoming trips have good weather and a great time
> 
> got my trip report started (and uploaded pictures  ) Check it out when you can.
> 
> I told DH that next year for my 40th birthday, I want to do the 4 night Disney Cruise.......he said yes. Then no. Then maybe. He said no because in his words:
> 
> DH: I really don't want to do a cruise.
> ME: WHAT???!!! WHY?????
> DH: Two words - Rogue Waves
> ME:      - In the Carribean? Are you serious? You are watching WAY too much Deadliest Catch!!!!
> DH: If it were just us, then yes, I would do a cruise. But with the kids, I wouldn't know who to grab first.
> ME: Ummmm that is what we always said about flying too, that we wouldn't take the kids on a plane because "what if...."
> 
> I showed him the Family stateroom with the verandah that we would have and he is now considering it......so wish me luck
> 
> Other than that, just trying to remain sane here with all the kids home.
> Plus the little girl (8) that I babysit.......and the dog......and the fish.....and the hamster
> 
> Let me get some housework started, and I will be back a bit later.
> 
> P.S. - Anyone seen our Todd???



That sounds like my mom. Rouge wave.    Hope you can convince him.  

By the way, what is this housework thing you speak of????


----------



## the Dark Marauder

My car is still being a putz. Going in tomorrow for a tune up.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> My car is still being a putz. Going in tomorrow for a tune up.



you weren't planning to drive that car to colorado soon were you.....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I *was* planning on taking it in Aug (see ticker), but that's Out Of The Question.

I'm flying in to Denver on the below date. *goes to edit ticker*


----------



## Sharon G

Akdar said:


> I have to show you guys what my wife and son made me for Fathers day, my dark side dissers will really appreciate it, I'm going to hang it in my recording studio!



Mike - that's an awesome gift! 
By the way, we ended up buying a direct vent coal stove. The availability of pellets is pretty iffy in my neck of the woods, plus the pellet stoves are backordered till sometime in Jan/Feb......



RAPstar said:


> I know right? I can't believe I have only a lil more than 2 months til mine.......and now the anxiety sets in again! Cross your fingers that I'll actually have some money come Sept!



Fingers and toes crossed for ya!



keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> busy bee, RL sux , im still gonna leave on a jet plane regardless...it'll all be there when i get home
> 
> day late shout out to all the dear old dad's
> 
> *mike, excellent present, ho-made - the best!*
> 
> if yinz guys r dealing blackjack im in or poker...jacks to open, trips to win
> 
> have a good one



Are you calling Mike's wife a HO?!!


----------



## Sharon G

tlinus said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Sharon - have to mention before i forget - great pictures and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Hoping all those with upcoming trips have good weather and a great time
> 
> got my trip report started (and uploaded pictures  ) Check it out when you can.
> 
> I'm heading there now!
> 
> I told DH that next year for my 40th birthday, I want to do the 4 night Disney Cruise.......he said yes. Then no. Then maybe. He said no because in his words:
> 
> DH: I really don't want to do a cruise.
> ME: WHAT???!!! WHY?????
> DH: Two words - Rogue Waves
> ME:      - In the Carribean? Are you serious? You are watching WAY too much Deadliest Catch!!!!
> DH: If it were just us, then yes, I would do a cruise. But with the kids, I wouldn't know who to grab first.
> ME: Ummmm that is what we always said about flying too, that we wouldn't take the kids on a plane because "what if...."
> 
> I showed him the Family stateroom with the verandah that we would have and he is now considering it......so wish me luck
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed for you too! Rogue wave
> 
> Other than that, just trying to remain sane here with all the kids home.
> Plus the little girl (8) that I babysit.......and the dog......and the fish.....and the hamster
> 
> Let me get some housework started, and I will be back a bit later.
> 
> When your done, head on over to my house, the pollen is out in full force and covering every available surface in my house. Yuck.
> 
> P.S. - Anyone seen our Todd???



Nope, have not seen Todd, the heat must have got to him...


----------



## RVGal

Hey guys.

Sharon, those were great pics.  You must be very proud.

Mike, that was an awesome present.  Your family did good.

Here is part of what we gave Brad:






Goodness they are growing up.  Daniel will be 3 in less than 3 weeks.    

WHERE OH WHERE HAS OUR TODD GONE?!?!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *



Sharon G said:


> Nope, have not seen Todd, the heat must have got to him...



*We might need to send out a search party   *


----------



## Sharon G

RVGal said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Sharon, those were great pics.  You must be very proud.
> 
> Mike, that was an awesome present.  Your family did good.
> 
> Here is part of what we gave Brad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness they are growing up.  Daniel will be 3 in less than 3 weeks.
> 
> WHERE OH WHERE HAS OUR TODD GONE?!?!




Hi Tricia, I just love those chipmunk cheeks on both your boys! Kids do have a way of growing tooooo fast.  It seems like just the other day James was running around in rainboots looking for mudpuddles and now I am sending him off to college.... 

How's Carol doing these days?! Hope all is well.


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey all... 

Just have a sec to breeze by.... Why is it on days you don't have to work, you're busier than if you'd gone to work?   

I dropped Bubba and his friend at daycamp today at 9....didn't get back to the area (from runnin errands) till 2...time to pick them up.  Jeez....

Anyhow...Mike...FAB Father's Day gift!! 

Tricia....guess Brad had a good day too!



tlinus said:


> I told DH that next year for my 40th birthday, I want to do the 4 night Disney Cruise.......he said yes. Then no. Then maybe. He said no because in his words:
> 
> DH: I really don't want to do a cruise.
> ME: WHAT???!!! WHY?????
> DH: Two words - Rogue Waves
> ME:      - In the Carribean? Are you serious? You are watching WAY too much Deadliest Catch!!!!
> DH: If it were just us, then yes, I would do a cruise. But with the kids, I wouldn't know who to grab first.
> ME: Ummmm that is what we always said about flying too, that we wouldn't take the kids on a plane because "what if...."
> 
> I showed him the Family stateroom with the verandah that we would have and he is now considering it......so wish me luck




I will keep my fingers crossed for ya....AND give you a full detailed TR to help ya convince him....anything in particular you want a report/pic of?  

Gotta run.....l8rs y'all!


----------



## RVGal

All is as well as it gets around here.   

Carol is doing fine.  Her hair isn't growing back as fast this time as it did last time she stopped chemo.  We think it is partially because her whole system is so weak.  Her blood count numbers are still low.  White is back up to the low end of normal, but red is still below normal.  She is going to talk to a radiologist next week to discuss possible radiation treatments.  We'll see how that goes.

Did you ever pick a spot in Daytona to stay?  I know you were looking for somewhere near the college, but away from the track.


----------



## donaldduck352

Stopping in to say Hi!!


----------



## macraven

hi homies....





MIA check in time...........hint hint........you too todd.....


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

We took my dad and mom out to dinner yest at Outback Steakhouse. We haven't been there in a few yrs. Good food!  


UO questions:
How much is parking at UO/ IOA? Is there a way to get discount parking of some sort( or not pay at all?) We will be taking our rental car there from All- Star Sports Resort. Another question: Is there a way to get AAA discount on the 2-day park unlimited tickets ordered online? DH called UO yesterday to ask and they told him they cannot give AAA discounts on UO tix at all, neither online nor tix bought at the park  I thought there was a way to get AAA discount on the tix? We haven't bought our UO tix yet.
Any help appreciated! Thanks!
Maybe these questions will get Todd back here  



MIke- the Father's Day picture collage is pretty cool!  

Tricia- hope Carol feels better  
Enjoyed the pics of the boys.

Hi to all! 

Hope to bbl to see if answers to my questions. DS wants to get on computer now


----------



## donaldduck352

Just noticed post#1000


----------



## keishashadow

Sharon G said:


> Are you calling Mike's wife a HO?!!


 
 ummm, no

see seems like a sweetie pie...ya, know putting up with Mike (just kidding bro )

i call nobody ho...too old to rumble 



tlinus said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> I told DH that next year for my 40th birthday, I want to do the 4 night Disney Cruise.......he said yes. Then no. Then maybe. He said no because in his words:
> 
> DH: I really don't want to do a cruise.
> ME: WHAT???!!! WHY?????
> DH: Two words - Rogue Waves
> ME:     - In the Carribean? Are you serious? You are watching WAY too much Deadliest Catch!!!!
> DH: If it were just us, then yes, I would do a cruise. But with the kids, I wouldn't know who to grab first.
> ME: Ummmm that is what we always said about flying too, that we wouldn't take the kids on a plane because "what if...."
> 
> I showed him the Family stateroom with the verandah that we would have and he is now considering it......so wish me luck


 
perhaps the 3 day, not as much of a commitment

don't show him this pic
http://web.usna.navy.mil/~phmiller/en358/cruise ship big wave.JPG
not to worry, it's photoshopped lol


macraven said:


> hey homie, did you lose one of your naners in the bottom, in your siggie?


 
hmm...no i didn't, perhaps he was nana-napped  @ almost a $1 a pd here he's very valuable on the black market

naw...i checked he's still boggie-ing away...get down on it.


----------



## cbdmhgp

donaldduck352 said:


> Just noticed post#1000



Congrats on the post!

Anybody see Tigers amazing win?


----------



## keishashadow

cbdmhgp said:


> Congrats on the post!
> 
> Anybody see Tigers amazing win?


 
i like Tiger, just was rootin for our hometown (sorta ) boy...man (oldest on the tour)

*You Go Rocco *next time for sure


----------



## Sharon G

RVGal said:


> Did you ever pick a spot in Daytona to stay?  I know you were looking for somewhere near the college, but away from the track.



Yep, we are staying at the Marriot Courtyard on Richard Petty Blvd. Have you ever done the Daytona 500 experience? I think Jim might like it, but its $24 a ticket.



donaldduck352 said:


> Stopping in to say Hi!!



Hi! Congrats on the 1000 posts.



macraven said:


> hi homies....
> MIA check in time...........hint hint........you too todd.....



Hey mac!



roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> 
> We took my dad and mom out to dinner yest at Outback Steakhouse. We haven't been there in a few yrs. Good food!
> 
> 
> UO questions:
> How much is parking at UO/ IOA? Is there a way to get discount parking of some sort( or not pay at all?) We will be taking our rental car there from All- Star Sports Resort. Another question: Is there a way to get AAA discount on the 2-day park unlimited tickets ordered online? DH called UO yesterday to ask and they told him they cannot give AAA discounts on UO tix at all, neither online nor tix bought at the park  I thought there was a way to get AAA discount on the tix? We haven't bought our UO tix yet.
> Any help appreciated! Thanks!
> Maybe these questions will get Todd back here
> 
> 
> Hi to all!



Hi Rose! We like Outback too. We went to Ruby Tues the other day. I like their salad bar and baked potato combo.



keishashadow said:


> hmm...no i didn't, perhaps he was nana-napped  @ almost a $1 a pd here he's very valuable on the black market
> 
> naw...i checked he's still boggie-ing away...get down on it.



That green lama has more energy than the energizer bunny. i wonder how many miles he's trotted?!


----------



## keishashadow

not to worry re the llama mileage...

all highway...

only rode to the DISboard by grandma nanna...

a real cream puff


----------



## RVGal

Sharon G said:


> Yep, we are staying at the Marriot Courtyard on Richard Petty Blvd. Have you ever done the Daytona 500 experience? I think Jim might like it, but its $24 a ticket.




I haven't done the Daytona 500 experience.  Our last trip to Daytona was just for the race.  The only time we left Speedway Blvd was the night we went to the biker bar in Daytona Beach.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Just noticed post#1000


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies  *


----------



## macraven

hi ya st L


are you starting to feel better yet?
allergies still with you?


what do your boys do to keep themselves busy now that school is over?
sleep to noon like mine did.......


----------



## Sharon G

RVGal said:


> I haven't done the Daytona 500 experience.  Our last trip to Daytona was just for the race.  The only time we left Speedway Blvd was the night we went to the biker bar in Daytona Beach.



I remember you telling us about that night! Might have to check it out for myself while I'm there!


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all! Very nice today.....despite not falling asleep til 5am!! I really wanted a p'zone from Pizza Hut but didn't know if I would have enough $$$ since I don't get paid til Fri. Luckily it was only $6, so I got one! And it was good!! Then I got a soda for free cause the guy rang it up wrong or something, IDK. Pretty hassle free at work. Then I come home and have a card waiting for me from my Grandma and mom had bought Chinese food! I'm now half way to paying off my half of the trip so I can start putting money back for spending/food (if I stick to my plan i should have $700-ish, more than enough, right?). Yay!!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> hi ya st L
> 
> 
> are you starting to feel better yet?
> allergies still with you?
> 
> 
> what do your boys do to keep themselves busy now that school is over?
> sleep to noon like mine did.......



*The allergies is better but still have a sore throat that I seem not to be able to kick.
My oldest boy keeps busy by running around and simming with friends and youngest stays home and plays his video games
By the way my youngest boy went to the doctor so they could check his kidneys and they said it they looked fine so tomorrow he has a sleep study to do and thursday he has to have his heart checked but they did an ultra sound on his heart today and said it looked fine but still has to see the heart doctor *


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Only got a sec to pop in but great news....

 
I got tenure!!! 

You teachers out there know how big this is!



Alright, hitting the sack...sweet dreams all.


----------



## loribell

Congrats Katie! I know what it means too!


----------



## loribell

Lawrence I hope everything is okay with your young one. Is it Gage?


----------



## RAPstar

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Only got a sec to pop in but great news....
> 
> 
> I got tenure!!!
> 
> You teachers out there know how big this is!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, hitting the sack...sweet dreams all.



Congrats!!


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies and sweet dreams  *


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Hi all! Very nice today.....despite not falling asleep til 5am!! I really wanted a p'zone from Pizza Hut but didn't know if I would have enough $$$ since I don't get paid til Fri. Luckily it was only $6, so I got one! And it was good!! Then I got a soda for free cause the guy rang it up wrong or something, IDK. Pretty hassle free at work. Then I come home and have a card waiting for me from my Grandma and mom had bought Chinese food! I'm now half way to paying off my half of the trip so I can start putting money back for spending/food (if I stick to my plan i should have $700-ish, more than enough, right?). Yay!!



what's the $700 gonna be for?
is that to cover hotel, food, tickets type of stuff....





ky07 said:


> *The allergies is better but still have a sore throat that I seem not to be able to kick.
> My oldest boy keeps busy by running around and simming with friends and youngest stays home and plays his video games
> By the way my youngest boy went to the doctor so they could check his kidneys and they said it they looked fine so tomorrow he has a sleep study to do and thursday he has to have his heart checked but they did an ultra sound on his heart today and said it looked fine but still has to see the heart doctor *



i sure hope you feel better soon St L.
but once you get your feet on the ground at orlando, you should perk up and do fine.

i do hope all goes well for your youngest son with all the tests.
he is too young to have heart trouble.  i know this is a big worry for you and your wife.  sending you prayers and mummy dust



KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Only got a sec to pop in but great news....
> 
> 
> I got tenure!!!
> 
> You teachers out there know how big this is!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, hitting the sack...sweet dreams all.



being a teacher, yea, i know what tenure is.
our district gives out tenure after the 3rd year.

congratulations Kfish.  now you can goof off in the classroom and have fun.
oops, i mean, now you can count on a steady job for each new school year.


----------



## WDWFreak200

*Good evening everybody!It's been a couple weeks since I last posted over here on the Universal board. I hope everyone's doing great. Just came down with a sudden cold yesterday so trying to recover. Man, I hate being sick. I am really not looking forward to working at Uni tomorrow, but I have to do it. *Sigh* A job is a job.

I'm looking into staying at either Hard Rock or Portofino Bay this summer for a weekend of fun. I need to balance my budget and see if I can afford it though.

Hope everyone has a great night,
Kevin*


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> what's the $700 gonna be for?
> is that to cover hotel, food, tickets type of stuff....



$700 is for food/souvie's. I'm paying $600 for my half of the hotel/tix/shuttle package thru Universal. Just have to wait and see if I get money from my dad (which I usually do) and how much (usually $300). I feel guilty wanting money from them and I don't know why.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Lawrence I hope everything is okay with your young one. Is it Gage?



*Yea Gage is the youngest and thanks Lori*



macraven said:


> what's the $700 gonna be for?
> is that to cover hotel, food, tickets type of stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope you feel better soon St L.
> but once you get your feet on the ground at orlando, you should perk up and do fine.
> 
> i do hope all goes well for your youngest son with all the tests.
> he is too young to have heart trouble.  i know this is a big worry for you and your wife.  sending you prayers and mummy dust
> 
> 
> 
> being a teacher, yea, i know what tenure is.
> our district gives out tenure after the 3rd year.
> 
> congratulations Kfish.  now you can goof off in the classroom and have fun.
> oops, i mean, now you can count on a steady job for each new school year.


*I sure he will be Mac and when he went to the doctor today they did a ultra sound on his kidneys and while this doctor was at it they decied to do the ultra sound on his heart and said his kidneys and heart looked fine and the reason they are checking is due to his blood pressure being a little to high and wanted to make sure his heart and kidneys were fine
Thanks for the prayers cause we all need them  *


----------



## macraven

WDWFreak200 said:


> *Good evening everybody!It's been a couple weeks since I last posted over here on the Universal board. I hope everyone's doing great. Just came down with a sudden cold yesterday so trying to recover. Man, I hate being sick. I am really not looking forward to working at Uni tomorrow, but I have to do it. *Sigh* A job is a job.
> 
> I'm looking into staying at either Hard Rock or Portofino Bay this summer for a weekend of fun. I need to balance my budget and see if I can afford it though.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night,
> Kevin*



hey kevie........are you at the same place at UO as last year?
did you get moved to jaws........

where are you working at disney?
i'll be doing disney before i hit universal in october.

vote for the same date i do for the csw meet or i will have to break your legs....  
jk, i'll just trip you when you walk by me after coming out of the hhn house.

you know i'm a kidder.
just teasing you here.

if you have never stayed on site before, you will love it.
maybe you get a discounted rate.....that would be nice.
and if you had someone to share the room costs, it would make it affordable for you.



RAPstar said:


> $700 is for food/souvie's. I'm paying $600 for my half of the hotel/tix/shuttle package thru Universal. Just have to wait and see if I get money from my dad (which I usually do) and how much (usually $300). I feel guilty wanting money from them and I don't know why.




take the money
i'll help you spend it and i won' t have any guilt about it....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> take the money
> i'll help you spend it and i won' t have any guilt about it....



Oh it's going to be spent.............on my hotel room. Staying on-site for 6 nights is expensive!


----------



## keishashadow

congrats to the tenured one 

does this mean u get more vacation days? 

it's tuesday, going to drop into the 60's here this week & i feel fine about it after the heatwave we've had

still haven't heard from the mechanic re the bill I could call, just seems weird to ask for a bill? 

mummy dust for Gage, i've got a feeling he'll pass the sleep test , jk must be scary for him & ma & pa too 

note to grown kids here...trust me, if ur parents offer money freely , they really want to give it to u!  take it & run, pay it forward to ur own kiddos/family later in life


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Car's fixed. No more shakes & quakes.

No AC or cruise control, though.


----------



## cbdmhgp

the Dark Marauder said:


> Car's fixed. No more shakes & quakes.
> 
> No AC or cruise control, though.



No AC, just cruise around with the windows down


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Car's fixed. No more shakes & quakes.
> 
> No AC or cruise control, though.



well, at least it runs........
and things don't fall off when you drive it......




keisha, we haven't had a heat wave yet.
in the 50's again last night and 62 right now/noon time



hi ya' homies!!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> keisha, we haven't had a heat wave yet.
> in the 50's again last night and 62 right now/noon time



Yeah, us neither.  It did get warm enough this weekend (80ish) to actually try out the A/C for a couple hours and confirm that it worked, but we don't need it now with highs in the upper 60's!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Yeah, us neither.  It did get warm enough this weekend (80ish) to actually try out the A/C for a couple hours and confirm that it worked, but we don't need it now with highs in the upper 60's!



you are warmer that we are marcie.
it was cold here on last weekend.
we are close to the lake and did have t storms again so that keeps the temps down.

last night we were in the 50's and i had to haul out blankets again.


i keep waiting for summer to begin.........


----------



## dlbbwu

Good afternoon from Iowa......OMG....People, this is much worse than Indiana.  It seems it is more spread out.  Many homes, businesses, etc.  We are in Cedar Rapids and are trying to help people back in their homes.  Our job to is ensure it is "safe" for them to return.  
I have spent the last 2 days in the boat looking for people that did NOT leave their homes and there are many, which is really hard to believe.  Some are still there with water up to their knees.  Now, what can you possibly do with water to your knees?  The sheriff has been with me and two extra boats to take people to safety.

I will keep everyone up to date if interested.  Thanks for the PM's.


----------



## keishashadow

dlbbwu said:


> Good afternoon from Iowa......OMG....People, this is much worse than Indiana. It seems it is more spread out. Many homes, businesses, etc. We are in Cedar Rapids and are trying to help people back in their homes. Our job to is ensure it is "safe" for them to return.
> I have spent the last 2 days in the boat looking for people that did NOT leave their homes and there are many, which is really hard to believe. Some are still there with water up to their knees. Now, what can you possibly do with water to your knees? The sheriff has been with me and two extra boats to take people to safety.
> 
> I will keep everyone up to date if interested. Thanks for the PM's.


 
hang in there!
saw on The Today Show that they're cautioning folks to stay out of the flood waters...i thought snakes perhaps?  Evidently, it's the toxic mix of fertilizer & other carcinogens...be careful!



macraven said:


> you are warmer that we are marcie.
> it was cold here on last weekend.
> we are close to the lake and did have t storms again so that keeps the temps down.
> 
> last night we were in the 50's and i had to haul out blankets again.
> 
> 
> i keep waiting for summer to begin.........


 
don't blink u'll miss it...won't wish a heat wave on u & marci; how about a couple weeks of 80 degrees & sunshine


----------



## dlbbwu

Thanks keisha....There are so many camera crews out here, I lost count.  In fact I know I was on film many times.  
You are correct the water is very nasty out here, plus, you watch, their water supply will get low and they will have to go to bottled water.

It is really nasty, the TV isn't false about anything.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

cbdmhgp said:


> No AC, just cruise around with the windows down



I do.  

If the car was a convertible, I'd totally put the top down. But it's just a regular old tank.

And for the homies who want warmth, TAKE IT FROM ME, PLEASE! I want cooler temps!


----------



## loribell

dlbbwu - Thanks for all you are doing to help those in need. Stay safe yourself and keep us updated.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I've been reading reviews about the space bags (the ones you vacuum the air out of) and it seems that they are USELESS.

How am I supposed to maximize my stuff while minimizing space????


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> How am I supposed to maximize my stuff while minimizing space????



Now thats a good question!


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> Car's fixed. No more shakes & quakes.
> 
> No AC or cruise control, though.



Dw calls me crazy,I drive with the A-C on and windows down!!
I tell her I like best of both worlds


Here is a good Question.Has the homie search party find metro yet?  See him post but not overhere!!


----------



## macraven

i have no idea donald


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> last night we were in the 50's and i had to haul out blankets again.
> 
> 
> i keep waiting for summer to begin.........



I still haven't taken my electric heating mattress pad off the bed - and am not sure I'm going to!  I still end up using it about 1 night out of 3.  But hey, according to my toolbar, it's supposed to get up to 73 tomorrow!  That's summer - I guess!   Where's this global warming I keep hearing about?!


----------



## bubba's mom

hey gang....

have a client running late    ggrrrr.....  

dave...be careful and thank you for helping those peeps...you definately have an awesome vacation waiting to reward all your hard work  

DM..spacebags work.  I've had plenty of them...dunno what you read    You can also just get really big ziplocs and 'roll' the air out of 'em.  Good luck w/ the move...glad to see you & Ad finally together 


i forget what else is up... our weather highs are in the 70s this week   what happened to the heat wave??   

well...best be gittin' to work...vacation doesn't pay for itself  ...unfortunately


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> hey gang....
> 
> have a client running late    ggrrrr.....
> 
> dave...be careful and thank you for helping those peeps...you definately have an awesome vacation waiting to reward all your hard work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forget what else is up... our weather highs are in the 70s this week   what happened to the heat wave??
> 
> well...best be gittin' to work...vacation doesn't pay for itself  ...unfortunately



I'm in sales,cann't stand on waiting on prospects(my product sells itself)

Hey Dave,its a karma thing.Trust me 

Give it time,the heat will hit Y'ALL before you know!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Hey all, had a pretty bad storm today, lots of branches in the yard, don't have time to do it, so I guess my sons will have to do it, little hard manuel labor never hurt anyone


----------



## macraven

i bought the space bags in two sizes some years back.

used them but not sure if i will again.

i usually roll my clothes up.
my army son showed me how he had to pack more efficiently and had to roll them.


----------



## RAPstar

evenin all! i had the best fries ever today. from wingstop. with cheddar cheese sauce. soooooooooooooooo good!!


----------



## ky07

*Thought I would do a quick stop by and say good night and sweet dreams cause have to be up about 5:00 am due to my youngest DS is doing a sleep study tonight cause they want to make sure he is doing ok while he sleeps 
So sweet dreams Homies  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... *



the Dark Marauder said:


> How am I supposed to maximize my stuff while minimizing space????


*I ask myself that every time we travel *


----------



## macraven

hi ya homies...........

night time again and here i is..........


i am trying to think of how i can get by in orlando with just one bag.
i will have the carry on for my documents and chocolate but i guess this time i won't get to overpack.

i will wear 7 outfits on the trip down.
i will throw away any clothes i don't like or get stained while down there.

maybe that will help me this time.........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> hi ya homies...........
> 
> night time again and here i is..........
> 
> 
> i am trying to think of how i can get by in orlando with just one bag.
> i will have the carry on for my documents and chocolate but i guess this time i won't get to overpack.
> 
> i will wear 7 outfits on the trip down.
> i will throw away any clothes i don't like or get stained while down there.
> 
> maybe that will help me this time.........



and u can always wash them at the hotel!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> and u can always wash them at the hotel!



 



i don't do clothes on vacation.


i don't cook, clean, empty the trash, etc on vacay.............


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i don't do clothes on vacation.
> 
> 
> i don't cook, clean, empty the trash, etc on vacay.............



then what's the point of me meeting you at HHN next year?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i will wear 7 outfits on the trip down.
> i will throw away any clothes i don't like or get stained while down there.
> 
> maybe that will help me this time.........


*
Unfortunately if I did that, I'd have nothing to wear ... I somehow always spill something on me - that's why I carry a Tide-to-go pen in my purse at all times  *


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> then what's the point of me meeting you at HHN next year?



i'll buy you a beer and some nuts......

that's it for cooking for me...... 


St L, hope all goes fine for gage in the morning for the tests.
let us know how it goes for all of you.


gonna hit the hay now after i finish the last load of laundry.

catch you in a few hours when the sun comes up....


green lights out homies.....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'll buy you a beer and some nuts......
> 
> that's it for cooking for me......



make it a martini or daquiri and you've got a deal. i don't like beer.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Hi all! Very nice today.....despite not falling asleep til 5am!! I really wanted a p'zone from Pizza Hut but didn't know if I would have enough $$$ since I don't get paid til Fri. Luckily it was only $6, so I got one! And it was good!! Then I got a soda for free cause the guy rang it up wrong or something, IDK. Pretty hassle free at work. Then I come home and have a card waiting for me from my Grandma and mom had bought Chinese food! I'm now half way to paying off my half of the trip so I can start putting money back for spending/food (if I stick to my plan i should have $700-ish, more than enough, right?). Yay!!



Sounds like a great day!  Take the money and run.  If they want to give it, don't feel bad about wanting the tradition to continue.  Money is useful stuff!  Hoping you get money is no worse than hoping you get anything else.



KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Only got a sec to pop in but great news....
> 
> 
> I got tenure!!!
> 
> You teachers out there know how big this is!
> 
> Alright, hitting the sack...sweet dreams all.



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      



macraven said:


> you are warmer that we are marcie.
> it was cold here on last weekend.
> we are close to the lake and did have t storms again so that keeps the temps down.
> 
> last night we were in the 50's and i had to haul out blankets again.
> 
> 
> i keep waiting for summer to begin.........



Stop whining and come visit me.  That's n order, Missy. ::cop: 



marciemi said:


> I still haven't taken my electric heating mattress pad off the bed - and am not sure I'm going to!  I still end up using it about 1 night out of 3.  But hey, according to my toolbar, it's supposed to get up to 73 tomorrow!  That's summer - I guess!   Where's this global warming I keep hearing about?!



You too.  Visit my hot, humid neck of the woods.  Now.  ::cop: 



macraven said:


> i don't do clothes on vacation.
> 
> 
> i don't cook, clean, empty the trash, etc on vacay.............



Me too!!!!!  My MIL said we could go with her on a really discounted trip to the Bahamas and stay in a really nice condominium complex right on the beach.  We'd just have to do light cleaning and wash dishes in our room and one or two others.  I told her I go on vacation so other people can take over that crap for me.  The location is only part of the vacation as far as I'm concerned.

MIA Taminator has now checked in.
MIA Taminator is now checking out for bed.  Zzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## macraven

it's almost good morning time.......

hello planet earth, the sun is about to come up......


----------



## macraven

only because i never did get to bed yet.


think it was the coffee.
and in about a couple of hours, i will have to make more coffee to stay awake for the day.


----------



## Motherfletcher

*MORNIN' MAC!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> only because i never did get to bed yet.
> 
> 
> think it was the coffee.




Ya think?     
I'm a night owl, too.  Haven't had as many all-nighters since the kids came along.


----------



## tlinus

donaldduck352 said:


> Dw calls me crazy,I drive with the A-C on and windows down!!
> I tell her I like best of both worlds



me too - but with the price of gas I have cut out the ac as much as possible.




donaldduck352 said:


> Here is a good Question.Has the homie search party find metro yet?  See him post but not overhere!!



Next time you see him - tell him the homies are going to send out a search party - if he doesn't check in soon - he will be flogged  



macraven said:


> i bought the space bags in two sizes some years back.
> 
> used them but not sure if i will again.
> 
> i usually roll my clothes up.
> my army son showed me how he had to pack more efficiently and had to roll them.



I used the rolling method as well (Jim is Air Force) and got our clothes into one rolling carry on sized suitcase and all the girls stuff into a duffel bag. just try to find a travel sized Downy Wrinkle Release - that stuff ROCKS!!!!! Frank had his own rolling suitcase - its Thomas the train  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> Unfortunately if I did that, I'd have nothing to wear ... I somehow always spill something on me - that's why I carry a Tide-to-go pen in my purse at all times  *



Shout wipes are good too  



Motherfletcher said:


> *MORNIN' MAC!*



MORNING FLETCH!!!!!!!!!!! MORNING HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S HUMP DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!



macraven said:


> only because i never did get to bed yet.
> think it was the coffee.
> and in about a couple of hours, i will have to make more coffee to stay awake for the day.



Hope yer getting a quick nap in now, mac!!



Tinker-tude said:


> Ya think?
> I'm a night owl, too.  Haven't had as many all-nighters since the kids came along.



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - the old days of all nighters and not worrying about taking care of the littles - nah.........I like my sleep now   

*Lawrence *- hoping for good results today with your son. Keep us posted, homie.

*Dave *- hope you are staying safe - and I agree with the Karma comment, all good will come back to you for what you are doing.

*DM *- now is the time to go through all the "stuff" and decide what you can dump  

*KFish *- Congrats on the Tenure     Now what about the rest of the trippie??  

*Barb *- I can't wait to meet up with you on your travels to this area - 8 days left? I want to hear ALL about your vacation (especially the cruise) I think we can convince Jim that there will be no rogue waves (God Forbid we have a hurricane that week)


----------



## RVGal

Morning.

Who turned off summer?  It's almost chilly here for the moment.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

tlinus said:


> I used the rolling method as well (Jim is Air Force) and got our clothes into one rolling carry on sized suitcase and all the girls stuff into a duffel bag. just try to find a travel sized Downy Wrinkle Release - that stuff ROCKS!!!!! Frank had his own rolling suitcase - its Thomas the train
> 
> *DM *- now is the time to go through all the "stuff" and decide what you can dump



I've heard the rolling works best. It's what I'll do. And start getting ris of stuff NOW?  I still have more than 6 weeks left. 



macraven said:


> i don't do clothes on vacation.
> 
> 
> i don't cook, clean, empty the trash, etc on vacay.............



I had to do that when visiting CA last year. Then again, it was a 10-day stay.



RVGal said:


> Morning.
> 
> Who turned off summer?  It's almost chilly here for the moment.



*gives you 10 degrees of my weather*


----------



## cbdmhgp

RVGal said:


> Morning.
> 
> Who turned off summer?  It's almost chilly here for the moment.



It's getting pretty hot here in East Texas, Ds 15 isn't complaining he works at a pool, so he's fine with the weather.


Morning all! watching the Season of Disney episodes on travel channel


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Well ds did sleep test this morning and they said ( hope I spell it right )
he a small touch of sleep acnema but they said they would send my wife the results in the mail but they didn't seem to think it was something that was real bad
So now its one left and that is the heart doctor tomorrow and boy oh boy can;t wait till we go to Orlando really need it about now *


----------



## RVGal

Our temps dropped down into the 50s last night.  Back up into the 70s already today, but it was cool this morning.

Lawrence, my FIL has sleep apnea.  It has become progressively worse as he has aged.  He now has to use a breathing aid at night.  Some people have a mild case their entire lives, but some people get worse.  He'll need to keep an eye on it as he gets older.  My FIL didn't become really bad until he was in his 60s.


----------



## keishashadow

morning!

coffee for mac

wrinkle release is up there in the top 10!


----------



## tlinus

Lawrence - may sound weird, thank goodness its mild sleep apnea. Meaning at least its not something horribly serious. Just have to keep an eye on things as he ages.

not much longer til vacation


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> Lawrence - may sound weird, thank goodness its mild sleep apnea. Meaning at least its not something horribly serious. Just have to keep an eye on things as he ages.
> 
> not much longer til vacation



*Yeah thank goodness he doesn't have a sever case of it and happy its not much longer to orlando cause with all going on I think the whole family needs it really bad *


----------



## loribell

Mornin everyone. 

Lawrence thanks for the update on Gage. I hope everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Mornin everyone.
> 
> Lawrence thanks for the update on Gage. I hope everything goes well tomorrow.



*Morning Lori and thanks I am sure it will go good cause monday they did an ultra sound on his kidneys and the doctor showed him what his heart looked like and that doctor told him and my DW his heart looked find.*


----------



## loribell

ky07 said:


> *Morning Lori and thanks I am sure it will go good cause monday they did an ultra sound on his kidneys and the doctor showed him what his heart looked like and that doctor told him and my DW his heart looked find.*



Good news Lawrence!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

What happened to photobucket?????


----------



## ky07

the Dark Marauder said:


> What happened to photobucket?????



*   tried getting on there earlier and its gone  *


----------



## tlinus

the Dark Marauder said:


> What happened to photobucket?????



I am in there now.....been working with it all morning   writing my trip report.


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> I am in there now.....been working with it all morning   writing my trip report.


*keep trying photobucket.com and it comes up a diffrent site  *


----------



## bubba's mom

Hi quik 

photobucket comes up for me.... 

I agree Tricia....who turned off summer?   

50s here last nite too and 70s today.... thank God vacation is next week...90s here I come!  

Lawrence...good news about Gage...continued mummydust    Be seein' ya all in a few weeks!  

KFed...congrats on tenure....way to go!  

Had to stop by Walmart...runnin' outta stuff..... Spent $121 and don't feel i got anything    of course....  

Tracie...i see YOU next WEDNESDAY evening sista!  

gotta run....lots to do....you know how the last week before vacation is....  


Hope everyone is well and enjoying the last couple days of spring.....summer starts FRIDAY!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hi quik
> 
> photobucket comes up for me....
> 
> I agree Tricia....who turned off summer?
> 
> 50s here last nite too and 70s today.... thank God vacation is next week...90s here I come!
> 
> Lawrence...good news about Gage...continued mummydust    Be seein' ya all in a few weeks!
> 
> KFed...congrats on tenure....way to go!
> 
> Had to stop by Walmart...runnin' outta stuff..... Spent $121 and don't feel i got anything    of course....
> 
> Tracie...i see YOU next WEDNESDAY evening sista!
> 
> gotta run....lots to do....you know how the last week before vacation is....
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying the last couple days of spring.....summer starts FRIDAY!



*Thanks Barb and can't wait too meet up with you all and it is real close   *


----------



## macraven

hi homies.....

went to bed at 6:30 and took my super nap.
pretty kitty got me up at 10.........but i have been hitting the coffee again so all is well in Mac Land.

st L.  so glad you let us know about gage.  will keep him on my prayer list.

i had the surgery for apnea.  but, still have apnea.  i think fletcher dealt with it also.  maybe he will share.

yikes, 2 homies going to the darkside in about a week.
too bad about the luggage fees now.  don't think we can roll up into a ball and fit in them.......

tinker tude, now i have an insomnia buddy.  learn to play go fish or uno with me at late night.  beware though, i cheat.

weather?  i laugh.  we have not had summer weather yet.  it was 50 here last night.

how is our tennis player boat man today?  is he still on the rowboat, is he on dry land, is he home, nope, i think he is still being a super hero and helping others in iowa.  such a generous person to give of themself.

darkie, i usually spend 14 days at the parks and come home on the 15th day.  still don't do laundry.  take two suitcases and stuff them full besides the carry on.  but, those days are over for me.
plan B will take over.
car still running?

cdbmsomething, share your heat with us in the midwest.
and take some of the rain with it please.........

loribell, how is the harvest going for the guys now?
will it take the rest of the month to finish the job?



gotta make another pot of coffee.
will bbbl


----------



## Sharon G

Are any of you listening for the Ding from Southwest?
Here's the email I got:

Listen for the DING! As Southwest Airlines Celebrates 37 years of FUN

On Wednesday, June 18th, Southwest Airlines celebrates 37 years of flying by offering great DING! fares. Southwest will offer rates as low as $37 one-way (not available in all markets), for 37 minutes. Final offers will end before 7:37 p.m. These super-low fares will be offered five times throughout the day.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all well where to start with my absence ...

Lawarence .. Hope Gage is OK and will keep him in our prayers ..

K-Fed Tenure ..  Yeah congratulations ... Now when my DH get it I will really jump for joy .. He has one more year to go . 


Now I am so  Sad and worried .. My DD has been taking her finals and well yeaterday she took the math regents . She came out and informed us she was going to have to go to Summer School because she is 100% sure she failed it . I told her she was just being too nervous but after talking to other moms and kids they all seem to think this . My DH is marking ..NOT HER SCHOOL but other kids and from his point the test was not as hard as she is saying . I hope there is no summer school because if there is we are not going on our great vacation we planned ...  .. And now I don't know if we are going to get charged with a fee from WDW since the report cards come on 6/27 and our reservations are on 7/26 it is less then the 45 day thing ... AHH I need some good prayers for a passing grade so we can see wdw and usf.. 

Other then that drama I have been so busy working and with end of year school stuff that I am exhausted every night . Last night I was in bed at 8:30 like I was 7 years old again . IT is crazy .

Off now to pick the little guy up at school and then off to baseball practice .. IF it doesn't rain and then HW and well a shower and then maybe another visit to see my friends in the box  and then to bed . See exciting life here .


----------



## donaldduck352

Good afternoon all.Stopping in for a HELLO!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> darkie, i usually spend 14 days at the parks and come home on the 15th day.  still don't do laundry.  take two suitcases and stuff them full besides the carry on.  but, those days are over for me.
> plan B will take over.
> car still running?


It's stopped now. It was running earlier and I had to chase it. I did catch it and threaten to do bad things to it if it ran away again.


It's raining! Yay! The plants are getting watered!


----------



## keishashadow

St L - keep the faith!  curious, does ur son have his tonsils...if so r they enlarged?  sometimes issues with sleep apnea im told 

barb - i did my "just a few things for trip" run last week ...still need few things

much ado about nothing on the much touted DING anniversary this year, last one @ 7:15 pm & still squat.  

fyi, my airfare from PIT to Vegas is now over $1100 for 3 peeps = ONE WAY ...
changed it around a couple weeks ago & was annoyed to went up few bucks $450...
guess i got a bargin 

even the quickie Vegas to SNA/John Wayne has doubled since i bought it

im afraid to see what the next round of SW fares will start out @


----------



## RAPstar

hi all! still no bday card from dad and step-mom yet. it'll come either tomorrow or Fri. Hopefully. I'm so tired.


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Now I am so  Sad and worried .. My DD has been taking her finals and well yeaterday she took the math regents . She came out and informed us she was going to have to go to Summer School because she is 100% sure she failed it . I told her she was just being too nervous but after talking to other moms and kids they all seem to think this . My DH is marking ..NOT HER SCHOOL but other kids and from his point the test was not as hard as she is saying . I hope there is no summer school because if there is we are not going on our great vacation we planned ...  .. And now I don't know if we are going to get charged with a fee from WDW since the report cards come on 6/27 and our reservations are on 7/26 it is less then the 45 day thing ... AHH I need some good prayers for a passing grade so we can see wdw and usf..
> 
> Other then that drama I have been so busy working and with end of year school stuff that I am exhausted every night . Last night I was in bed at 8:30 like I was 7 years old again . IT is crazy .



oh no, that stinks big time.

she probably passed the class, just worried about it maybe.
i hope all turns out well and you can have the family vacation.

crossing my fingers and sending oodles of mummy dust to youse.





donaldduck352 said:


> Good afternoon all.Stopping in for a HELLO!




hi ya'



the Dark Marauder said:


> It's stopped now. It was running earlier and I had to chase it. I did catch it and threaten to do bad things to it if it ran away again.
> 
> 
> It's raining! Yay! The plants are getting watered!




oh snap and you just paid to have the car fixed.
sending you mummy dust also.

call the mechanic and tell him to fix it up right or your friends in the box will deal with him....... 



keishashadow said:


> St L - keep the faith!  curious, does ur son have his tonsils...if so r they enlarged?  sometimes issues with sleep apnea im told
> 
> barb - i did my "just a few things for trip" run last week ...still need few things
> 
> much ado about nothing on the much touted DING anniversary this year, last one @ 7:15 pm & still squat.
> 
> fyi, my airfare from PIT to Vegas is now over $1100 for 3 peeps = ONE WAY ...
> changed it around a couple weeks ago & was annoyed to went up few bucks $450...
> guess i got a bargin
> 
> even the quickie Vegas to SNA/John Wayne has doubled since i bought it
> 
> im afraid to see what the next round of SW fares will start out @



i checked the sw rates out of midway/chgo and they are double of what they were last year.  i would never use sw as it is in the airport that is too far away from me.  what i could save on air fare would be lost in the car service to get there and back.

glad you got a bargain on the fares for going west.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> hi all! still no bday card from dad and step-mom yet. it'll come either tomorrow or Fri. Hopefully. I'm so tired.















now make a wish and blow:










sorry, i over looked your bd today.
hope the cake makes up for it.
hope it was a happy one.



but if today is not the bd and tomorrow is, the above still counts.....


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> St L - keep the faith!  curious, does ur son have his tonsils...if so r they enlarged?  sometimes issues with sleep apnea im told
> 
> barb - i did my "just a few things for trip" run last week ...still need few things
> 
> much ado about nothing on the much touted DING anniversary this year, last one @ 7:15 pm & still squat.
> 
> fyi, my airfare from PIT to Vegas is now over $1100 for 3 peeps = ONE WAY ...
> changed it around a couple weeks ago & was annoyed to went up few bucks $450...
> guess i got a bargin
> 
> even the quickie Vegas to SNA/John Wayne has doubled since i bought it
> 
> im afraid to see what the next round of SW fares will start out @



*Glad you brought that up cause I never thought about that and yes he still has his tonsils .
Sometimes I feel like such a bad parent for not of thinking of things like that but I guess I am over protective when it comes to my boys  *


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies
Hitting the sack 
So sweet dreams  *


----------



## macraven

it is not common to remove tonsils anymore.

most kids have them.

they only remove them if the person gets 4 attacks in one year.

one of my sons' had his removed last july and he is no little.


going to watch forensic files now.

tru tv rules.......


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> it is not common to remove tonsils anymore.
> 
> most kids have them.
> 
> they only remove them if the person gets 4 attacks in one year.
> 
> one of my sons' had his removed last july and he is no little.
> 
> 
> going to watch forensic files now.
> 
> tru tv rules.......



i had my tonsils out when i was little. then went home and ate chicken fried steak! lol i was kinda spoiled when i was little and got what i wanted most of the time.


----------



## macraven

commercial time on tv.


hey bonny, i saw this post on the transportation board:



Air Canada slashing 2000 jobs and 13% of flights into the US! The same report said DELTA was slashing 4000 and Continential 2000 as well. There was a third, but I can't remember.


Not looking good!


are you flying with any of those carriers?


----------



## loribell

Mary - good luck to your daughter, hopefully she is just worried about nothing. 

Lawrence - Continued mummy dust & prayers for Gage. 

Mac - Ther are a little over 2/3rds done but it has rained for the past 3 days so they are in a holding patern. Hopefully it will dry up and they can get the rest of it in. They did finally get some rail cars in to unload all the wheat that was in the graineries so they can put more in. After that they will work a couple of weeks discing the fields. They should be finished by the 4th of July. 

Have a great Thursday everyone!


----------



## loribell

Umm, Rob when is your birthday? You know we can't celebrate it if we don't know.


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> Umm, Rob when is your birthday? You know we can't celebrate it if we don't know.



In 30 minutes in the central time zone. Or in laymen's, June 19th


----------



## Motherfletcher

Moanin'!


----------



## dlbbwu

Update:

Thursday very early in the morning....Good Morning everyone...Today is the last day of work.  This trip has been the hardest one yet.  Water is everywhere and at times it is hard to distinguish if the water is supposed to be there (like a like or river) or not.
Thanks for the PM birthday wishes (you all know who you are).  They came in handy!  I won't be able to celebrate it until I get back home tomorrow.

So I will be on the road in about 5 hours and then off on Friday...for it's Universal time, baby!!!!  Thanks for all the well wishes.  The people in Iowa are gonna need your thoughts and prayers as they try to rebuild their future.


----------



## bubba's mom

So....Happy Birthday to Andy....

Early Happy Birthday to Dave..... (who's gettin ready to leave for vac   )


janet...we are ALWAYS getting last minute stuff together....it's a wife/mother's job    Hit DH w/ concern last nite: dunno if 3rd suitcase is big enuf     He's trying to remind me of what we _aren't _taking .... told him we didn't take that stuff last year either...and had just enuf room   Have snorkel gear and pirate stuff to haul this time   ...so, we shall see.....

Off to work this morning....last day i work at this job before vac  


Hope everyone has a great day.....  to everyone!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> oh snap and you just paid to have the car fixed.
> sending you mummy dust also.
> 
> call the mechanic and tell him to fix it up right or your friends in the box will deal with him.......


You missed the joke. The car is running fine.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all




ky07 said:


> *Glad you brought that up cause I never thought about that and yes he still has his tonsils .*
> *Sometimes I feel like such a bad parent for not of thinking of things like that but I guess I am over protective when it comes to my boys  *


 
naw, im just a natural worry wort my special talent



macraven said:


> it is not common to remove tonsils anymore.
> 
> most kids have them.
> 
> they only remove them if the person gets 4 attacks in one year.
> 
> one of my sons' had his removed last july and he is no little.
> 
> 
> going to watch forensic files now.
> 
> tru tv rules.......


ur dead on as usual mac!
they've wanted mine out for years
i won't have the sleep study (no way will i ever be able to sleep w/a mask, i can't sleep with a retainer lol)
told DH it's his job to elbow me after i quit breathing @ night...think he's starting to enjoy it course i do always have a black & blue arm lol


dlbbwu said:


> Update:
> 
> Thursday very early in the morning....Good Morning everyone...Today is the last day of work. This trip has been the hardest one yet. Water is everywhere and at times it is hard to distinguish if the water is supposed to be there (like a like or river) or not.
> Thanks for the PM birthday wishes (you all know who you are). They came in handy! I won't be able to celebrate it until I get back home tomorrow.
> 
> So I will be on the road in about 5 hours and then off on Friday...for it's Universal time, baby!!!! Thanks for all the well wishes. The people in Iowa are gonna need your thoughts and prayers as they try to rebuild their future.


 
u need R&R, have a great trip & happy BD too 


bubba's mom said:


> janet...we are ALWAYS getting last minute stuff together....it's a wife/mother's job  Hit DH w/ concern last nite: dunno if 3rd suitcase is big enuf   He's trying to remind me of what we _aren't _taking .... told him we didn't take that stuff last year either...and had just enuf room  Have snorkel gear and pirate stuff to haul this time  ...so, we shall see.....
> 
> Off to work this morning....last day i work at this job before vac
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.....  to everyone!!


 
pack an empty gear bag in suitcase...ur crap will grow while ur on vacation...no problem w/SW, cause u still get to have 2 bags per peep 
so much time off before ur trip, what will u do with urself ?

Andy - sorry ur tired...must be because you're another year older hope u get to celebrate in style this weekend (& that ur check comes in ).

still dealing w/crazy homestead, forces always claw @ me up until the bitter end not to leave im going even if aliens attack


----------



## RVGal

Another cool morning here.  I guess since I can't use the excuse that it is too hot to move, I suppose I should go dig the hedge trimmer out.  There are 60ish bushes along the front and sides of my house.  I want to hunt the former landscaper down and give him a piece of my mind.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> You missed the joke. The car is running fine.





i plead blondeness




RVGal said:


> Another cool morning here.  I guess since I can't use the excuse that it is too hot to move, I suppose I should go dig the hedge trimmer out.  There are 60ish bushes along the front and sides of my house.  I want to hunt the former landscaper down and give him a piece of my mind.



torch all of it.
there, problem solved


and a good morning to all the homies.
i think it is morning time.
the paper came already...


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies 
Been trying to get on photo bucket but it still keeps throwing me to another site and it says that photo bucket has been hacked  and should be back up in 24 to 48 hours  *


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> torch all of it.
> there, problem solved



Great idea!

Now for Andy & dlbbwu






And here are a couple of cakes. You guys can figure out who gets which one:











I hope you both have a terrific birthday!


----------



## RAPstar

OMG, that first cake looks so good!! Thanks for the bday wishes! 

Janet- me and some friends are going to our local Six Flags to celebrate. Today, I'm just at home resting. I just got a lil sick.  My nose is all stuffy and my throat's a lil sore. Ooh, and one of my customers let me borrow his copy of Alfred Hitchcock's Sabetour, so I'm watching that in a bit.


----------



## marciemi

HI guys!  My middle son had his tonsils out in 2nd grade.  The reason for his was that he'd had strep 8 times that school year.  Is strep what we used to call tonsillitis when I was a kid?  If so, guess that makes sense.  It did help a lot, since he only got it once since then and it was a much milder illness that time.

Here's my next question for you guys!  I already posted it on the teen thread (well, parents of teens thread!), but I don't think most of you hang out over there!

At least a month ago, we mentioned to GF and her dad that we were going to Wisconsin Dells (Waterpark capital of the world!) camping this weekend and that she was welcome to join us. I pointed out that although we have a popup (which is tight with the 5 of us, let alone 6), we would bring a tent and have DS16 and dad sleep out there. So that in the camper, we'd have GF in a twin and me in the double on one side of the camper, and then my younger two boys on the other side (there is a curtain that comes across). 

Dad said that they were going up to their cabin that weekend and that was the end of the discussion. Now suddenly as of yesterday, it turns out that her older sister can't get the time off from work so they're not going. Which means that GF can come with us. But here's the weird part. Her dad's condition is that SHE must sleep out in the tent - BY HERSELF!    

Okay, maybe I'm a weenie, but I wouldn't sleep out in a tent by myself in a state campground (read wilderness). I'm not certain I would even let one of my boys (I was considering having the older two boys out there but decided I'd feel better with dad there instead). And I KNOW I wouldn't let a daughter sleep out there alone! Not to mention that now if DS wants to sneak out and be with her, it's made much easier. In my situation, GF would have to sneak past me and DS would have to climb over dad to get together. Now DS (who usually sleeps on the floor in the popup) just has to pop the door and sneak out.    I guess what I'm thinking is that the tent is going as close to the camper as physically possible, but does this seem weird to you or just me?!


----------



## marciemi

Andy - here's some birthday wishes for you too!  It doesn't sound like you're having a great one so far, but maybe some rest and relaxation is just what you need right now!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Starting to get realy dark here, storm is about to hit, Ds at pool better be inside now, being a good lifeguard. 

Power just went out, but laptop is still up and running. 

Check back with the homies later


----------



## ky07

marciemi said:


> HI guys!  My middle son had his tonsils out in 2nd grade.  The reason for his was that he'd had strep 8 times that school year.  Is strep what we used to call tonsillitis when I was a kid?  If so, guess that makes sense.  It did help a lot, since he only got it once since then and it was a much milder illness that time.
> 
> Here's my next question for you guys!  I already posted it on the teen thread (well, parents of teens thread!), but I don't think most of you hang out over there!
> 
> At least a month ago, we mentioned to GF and her dad that we were going to Wisconsin Dells (Waterpark capital of the world!) camping this weekend and that she was welcome to join us. I pointed out that although we have a popup (which is tight with the 5 of us, let alone 6), we would bring a tent and have DS16 and dad sleep out there. So that in the camper, we'd have GF in a twin and me in the double on one side of the camper, and then my younger two boys on the other side (there is a curtain that comes across).
> 
> Dad said that they were going up to their cabin that weekend and that was the end of the discussion. Now suddenly as of yesterday, it turns out that her older sister can't get the time off from work so they're not going. Which means that GF can come with us. But here's the weird part. Her dad's condition is that SHE must sleep out in the tent - BY HERSELF!
> 
> Okay, maybe I'm a weenie, but I wouldn't sleep out in a tent by myself in a state campground (read wilderness). I'm not certain I would even let one of my boys (I was considering having the older two boys out there but decided I'd feel better with dad there instead). And I KNOW I wouldn't let a daughter sleep out there alone! Not to mention that now if DS wants to sneak out and be with her, it's made much easier. In my situation, GF would have to sneak past me and DS would have to climb over dad to get together. Now DS (who usually sleeps on the floor in the popup) just has to pop the door and sneak out.    I guess what I'm thinking is that the tent is going as close to the camper as physically possible, but does this seem weird to you or just me?!



*Marci sounds to me the guy is weird and would never let or want one of my kids to sleep in a tent by themselves and I know its sneaky but I would tell the father ok and when you get there do your sleeping arrangement *


----------



## ky07

*Happy B-Day Andy and Dave*


----------



## macraven

i must be weird.

i have slept in a tent alone before.


once you are asleep, you never know what is happening around you.....

it's safe up there in the camping area around the dells.
don't worry about that part marci


----------



## RAPstar

marciemi said:


> Andy - here's some birthday wishes for you too!  It doesn't sound like you're having a great one so far, but maybe some rest and relaxation is just what you need right now!



thanks, marcie! It'll get better once I go get my favorite taco salad from Taco Bell and cozy up to watch my movie. If only I could breathe through my nose!


----------



## marciemi

ky07 said:


> *Marci sounds to me the guy is weird and would never let or want one of my kids to sleep in a tent by themselves and I know its sneaky but I would tell the father ok and when you get there do your sleeping arrangement *



That was my idea too.  I did tell her to make sure that that her dad knew that if it was bad weather (how much of the Dells is under water already?!) that we'd all fit in the camper in a storm, etc.  In that case, I'll put DH and middle ds on the double bed, with DS13 on the twin, Matt on the floor, and me and GF on the king (so somebody will have to climb over me for them to get together!).  I'll see how she feels about it when we get there!



macraven said:


> i must be weird.
> 
> i have slept in a tent alone before.
> 
> 
> once you are asleep, you never know what is happening around you.....
> 
> it's safe up there in the camping area around the dells.
> don't worry about that part marci



Yeah, but it's the falling asleep part that's the problem.  I wouldn't be worried about wildlife as much as axe murderers, vampires, aliens - you get the idea!  I have a very hard time going to sleep at home alone - let alone out in the woods in a tent!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Yeah, but it's the falling asleep part that's the problem.  I wouldn't be worried about wildlife as much as axe murderers, vampires, aliens - you get the idea!  I have a very hard time going to sleep at home alone - let alone out in the woods in a tent!





i wasn't thinking of that.... 
but now i am...........

tie a chain around ds ankle and the other end to yours.

if he moves, you wake up.

tent lady all secure then.


problem solved..


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies
Good news just got back from heart doctor and they said his heart was fine but the only thing was he was boarderline on his high bloodpressure but we can work on that by cutting out the salt and things he wants that is real salty  *


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies
> Good news just got back from heart doctor and they said his heart was fine but the only thing was he was boarderline on his high bloodpressure but we can work on that by cutting out the salt and things he wants that is real salty  *



yea. my grandma learned the hard way after she was diagnosed with diabetes how much salt is in everyday foods. Glad you got good news today! I've been sending good vibes through the world today since it's my bday, so obviously it's working!! lol


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve all.Stopping in for a
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Just got in from work,Dw telling me to go cut the grass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BBL, hopefully!!


----------



## loribell

Lawrence great news for Gage. Now lets just get that blood pressure taken care of.

Marcie - sounds strange to me. I would never put my daughter out in a tent alone. Heck Ally & I stayed at dad's last night without them there and I had trouble sleeping. Woke up every time the ac cycled because of the strange noise! 

donald that wife is mean!   Tell her it is raining somewhere so you can't mow!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> yea. my grandma learned the hard way after she was diagnosed with diabetes how much salt is in everyday foods. Glad you got good news today! I've been sending good vibes through the world today since it's my bday, so obviously it's working!! lol




that is a good thing for you to do andy.
while you are at it and spreading sunshine to all on your birthday, let me know the lottery numbers for the big draw will ya?   



donaldduck352 said:


> Good eve all.Stopping in for a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got in from work,*Dw telling me to go cut the grass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBL, hopefully!!




looks like you mind well, mr mac doesn't....



loribell said:


> Lawrence great news for Gage. Now lets just get that blood pressure taken care of.
> 
> Marcie - sounds strange to me. I would never put my daughter out in a tent alone. Heck Ally & I stayed at dad's last night without them there and I had trouble sleeping. Woke up every time the ac cycled because of the strange noise!
> 
> *donald that wife is mean!   Tell her it is raining somewhere so you can't mow!*


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


>



Well it was pouring here when I typed that.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Lawrence great news for Gage. Now lets just get that blood pressure taken care of.
> 
> Marcie - sounds strange to me. I would never put my daughter out in a tent alone. Heck Ally & I stayed at dad's last night without them there and I had trouble sleeping. Woke up every time the ac cycled because of the strange noise!
> 
> donald that wife is mean!   Tell her it is raining somewhere so you can't mow!



*Yeah we already started to cut his salt and I don't know what the normal bloodpressure is for a 12 year old but his was like 145 over 79 but has been much worse cause the last time they checked it the bottom number was 90 so I guess we are doing something right to make it drop .*


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> that is a good thing for you to do andy.
> while you are at it and spreading sunshine to all on your birthday, let me know the lottery numbers for the big draw will ya?



I'm good......but not that good!


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies and sweet dreams  *


----------



## macraven

green lights out.

sweet sleep homies


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Good Friday Mornin'!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning!!ITS FRIDAY
Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

Checking in because I've been so busy!  Hopefully I'll be able to be back when time permits this summer.

Happy Friday all!


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!!

Hoping everyone has a great Friday!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

breezin thru.....

Mornin and Happy Friday....

Wow...next Friday I'm wakin' up at Portofino.... yay. 


ah...but before then...so much to do....including work today and Bubba's midterm for blackbelt at 6 tonite ....that'll take a good 2 hours tonite   

have a great day everyone......


----------



## loribell

Moring everyone! 

Barb I can't believe you will be at Portofino in just a week!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all....3 more sleeps for me till trip 



RAPstar said:


> OMG, that first cake looks so good!! Thanks for the bday wishes!
> 
> Janet- me and some friends are going to our local Six Flags to celebrate. Today, I'm just at home resting. I just got a lil sick.  My nose is all stuffy and my throat's a lil sore. Ooh, and one of my customers let me borrow his copy of Alfred Hitchcock's Sabetour, so I'm watching that in a bit.


i've  never seen that one!  must've missed it, i luv Hitch



macraven said:


> i must be weird.
> 
> i have slept in a tent alone before.
> 
> 
> once you are asleep, you never know what is happening around you.....
> 
> it's safe up there in the camping area around the dells.
> don't worry about that part marci


 
beware yogi bear...he likes pic-i-nic baskets

never have take girlfriends on trips, im old fashioned; just not going to happen


ky07 said:


> *Yeah we already started to cut his salt and I don't know what the normal bloodpressure is for a 12 year old but his was like 145 over 79 but has been much worse cause the last time they checked it the bottom number was 90 so I guess we are doing something right to make it drop .*


glad to hear, continued well wishes for him!  ps soda has lots of hidden sodium, do a google search for list


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Well we are STILL in school and I have had enough . 

My DD is having her last final today .. BIO .. I hope she passes all these test and her regents so we can go on Vacation .

My Dh and his school went to the local SF on their 8th grade trip yesterday and with no test and hardley anything going on in our schools I took the kiddies out and went for the day . I think I needed the veg out type of atmosphere there yesterday .. Too stressed over the chance of summer school. 

Mom is having a moment again .. I think I am gonna be very moody this week . My sister has us going to try on our dresses for her wedding tomm. Needless to say I am not happy . I am too fat to wear this dress and I did not lose enough on my diet.. That dam starbucks keeps chasing me down ...    and well this motion doesn't help either  .But it wan't me  


I need to get two new tires on my van and get it inspected and an oil change all this weekend does this not sound like fun guys ??  

Ok off to finish cleaning and getting the little darling (DD16) to her test on time and praying that she does well I don't think I am going to make it to next friday i need lots of   and mummy dust. 

Well hope everyone is doing better and I am glad there is good news for gage Lawerence ...
Barb I WANNA WAKE UP IN USF TOO ...Have a wonderful trip next week I am so   Excited for you guys ... You must post a TR upon your return .

For everyone i missed sorry guys crazy here and well mommy is having a summer melt down before the summer . Gotta run... BBL


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all!
Leaving tomorrow for UO/ Disney!     
Can't believe the time went by so fast! I feel I haven't planned as much as I should have, but RL the past few months got in the way of checking out TRs and doing some reading here on the DIS   .
I just hope and pray everything runs smoothly for us, esp. getting off the plane late tomorrow night and getting our rental van at Tampa/ St. Pete airport tomorrow night and driving late tomorrow night from Tampa to All- Star Sports resort. Pray we don't get lost  
I still have a ton of packing to do today.

Happy belated birthdays to RAPstar and I forgot who else that had birthdays lately!     

Janet- enjoy your trip!  


Asking the homies:
If any of you homies can give me any last-minute tips on rides and attractions at UO, please let me know. Chrissy is afraid of anything scary, like Jaws and such. She wants to check out Barney at UO   She is a huge Barney fan still, don't ask  
I see there is a Jimmy Neutron area I'm sure my kids will like.
I do have that Universal book I'm still borrowing and reading from homie Wendy(wwessing). Thanks, Wendy!   The book is alot of help    Any suggerstions appreciated, thanks! I do know about Mythos restaurant, but DH doesn't want to spend too much money. 
Never been to UO before, so of couse we are UO virgins, that's why I'm asking
of any last-minute tips  
Been to IOA before, but only 2 hrs at Suess Landings only, during Chrissy's Make-A -Wish trip 4 yrs ago.
We will try the Meal Deal when we go to UO and see how that goes. We already bought the 2- day 2- park passes online the other day.


Here's is our itinerary so far: DH wants to do this on limited budget.
Coming in very late Sat night to All- Star Sports Resort.
Sunday- Go to Magic Kingdom. Have dinner ADR at the Plaza Restaurant at 4:30pm.(This is DH's idea to go there, as LTT was already booked all evening for ADRs that day    ) Been to LTT before a couple of times.
Hope to stay for Wishes at night  

Monday- go to UO all day.
NO ADRs anywhere, probably do the Meal Deal.

Tues- Hollywood Studios (used to be Disney- MGM studios). 
ADR at 50's Primetime Cafe at 4:30 pm (I LOVE this place!!)

Wed- Fri, playing it by ear as when we are going to DTD and IOA.
May do resort pool and DTD this day? NO ADRs for dinner anywhere.

Thurs- probably IOA, no ADRs anywhere for dinner. 

Friday- walk around resorts, etc, maybe do DTD? Drive back to Tampa in afternoon to take flight back home at night.


Gotta get off computer now. Hope to bbl for any last- minute UO trip-planning answers.

Oh, where to buy refiillable mugs at All- Star Sports resort and can I use the mugs in the parks? Also, can we pool hop with the other All Star Music and Movies? I know,  questions  not trying to   We will problably just use pool at All- Star Sports.


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi all!
> Leaving tomorrow for UO/ Disney!
> 
> Hooray, woo hoo.........!!  you'll have FUN
> 
> Can't believe the time went by so fast! I feel I haven't planned as much as I should have, but RL the past few months got in the way of checking out TRs and doing some reading here on the DIS   .
> I just hope and pray everything runs smoothly for us, esp. getting off the plane late tomorrow night and getting our rental van at Tampa/ St. Pete airport tomorrow night and driving late tomorrow night from Tampa to All- Star Sports resort. Pray we don't get lost
> 
> you won't get lost.  have the car company give you an outlined map
> I still have a ton of packing to do today.
> 
> Happy belated birthdays to RAPstar and I forgot who else that had birthdays lately!
> 
> Janet- enjoy your trip!
> yup, she leaves in just a few sleeps.
> 
> 
> Asking the homies:
> If any of you homies can give me any last-minute tips on rides and attractions at UO, please let me know. Chrissy is afraid of anything scary, like Jaws and such. She wants to check out Barney at UO   She is a huge Barney fan still, don't ask
> 
> did you check out the youtube videos i mentioned?
> and be sure to check out the interactive map of the parks on the UO site.
> hope you did, a wealth of knowledge there rose.
> 
> I see there is a Jimmy Neutron area I'm sure my kids will like.
> 
> It is a ride.  front row is motionless, all other rows are motion.  tell a TM you want a motionless ride if necessary.
> 
> I do have that Universal book I'm still borrowing and reading from homie Wendy(wwessing). Thanks, Wendy!
> 
> how sweet of wendy.  we haven't seen her around here since she got back. that was very nice of the two of you to work that out and borrow the book.
> 
> The book is alot of help    Any suggerstions appreciated, thanks! I do know about Mythos restaurant, but DH doesn't want to spend too much money.
> Never been to UO before, so of couse we are UO virgins, that's why I'm asking
> of any last-minute tips
> Been to IOA before, but only 2 hrs at Suess Landings only, during Chrissy's Make-A -Wish trip 4 yrs ago.
> We will try the Meal Deal when we go to UO and see how that goes. We already bought the 2- day 2- park passes online the other day.
> 
> check the menu out under the meal deal plan.
> it is also on the UO site.
> 
> 
> Here's is our itinerary so far: DH wants to do this on limited budget.
> Coming in very late Sat night to All- Star Sports Resort.
> Sunday- Go to Magic Kingdom. Have dinner ADR at the Plaza Restaurant at 4:30pm.(This is DH's idea to go there, as LTT was already booked all evening for ADRs that day    ) Been to LTT before a couple of times.
> Hope to stay for Wishes at night
> 
> did you go to the disney site and see if wishes will be on that night?
> 
> 
> Monday- go to UO all day.
> NO ADRs anywhere, probably do the Meal Deal.
> 
> UO doesn't have the adr system, disney does.
> you don't need ressies at UO necessarily but can make them for city walk at the booth on the day you get there.
> 
> Tues- Hollywood Studios (used to be Disney- MGM studios).
> ADR at 50's Primetime Cafe at 4:30 pm (I LOVE this place!!)
> 
> Wed- Fri, playing it by ear as when we are going to DTD and IOA.
> 
> do IOA first in the morning.  get there early at the parking garage at 7:45.  if not, you will have a very long wait to get in and park your car.
> do dtd at evening time.
> 
> probably t-w-th are the lightest days at UO
> 
> May do resort pool and DTD this day? NO ADRs for dinner anywhere.
> 
> Thurs- probably IOA, no ADRs anywhere for dinner.
> 
> Friday- walk around resorts, etc, maybe do DTD? Drive back to Tampa in afternoon to take flight back home at night.
> 
> 
> Gotta get off computer now. Hope to bbl for any last- minute UO trip-planning answers.
> 
> Oh, where to buy refiillable mugs at All- Star Sports resort and can I use the mugs in the parks?
> 
> you buy them at the resort food court.  when you check out at the register, just put the mug on your tray.  they are only valid at the value resorts.
> last october they were $12.99 or $13.99 per mug.
> 
> Also, can we pool hop with the other All Star Music and Movies?
> 
> yes you can and you can use any of the food courts there at the values.  take towels from your room with you. none of the pools give out towels there at the pool area.
> 
> the mugs are allowed at all of them if you buy them from one of the value resorts.
> 
> I know,  questions  not trying to   We will problably just use pool at All- Star Sports.




have a great time!


----------



## dlbbwu

Good Morning/Afternoon everyone!  Thanks for all the birthday wishes here and also the PM's.  Yesterday was the day of my birth and I was travelling home!  On the way home I stopped by a car dealership and bought a vehicle (I thought why not, it was my birthday....LOL)

Picked a Kia Sorento...for next to nothing and can't find anything wrong with it.  Pick it up today in about 4 hours.

Thanks to all for the well wishes, prayers and thoughts since I have been to 8 different cities under water.  Many of these are disaster areas.  So many rescues, too many to list, along with those are many recoveries (which mean the person has passed away).  It is very sad to see that some people would risk their lives for their home, etc.  ALSO, I did rescue some animals...dogs cats...and that is also hard, for their owners either left them behind or the animals tried to return home.

Having said all this, it will be a welcome vacation.  We leave Tuesday and return Saturday and I dont have to be at work until July 3.  I look forward to the new ride.  in fact I have talked with 2 people that just got back from universal and they said it wasn't too crowded.  let's keep our fingers crossed.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## roseprincess

Thanks for the info, Mac  
I PM'd you recently.

Gotta run.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve allTGIFThis week went fast.Today in my travels I stopped by Best Buy in Ocala.They had a killer deal on a laptop.A Dell w/14'' screen daul core procsesser 250mb ram out the door for$695 w/all the belles and whistles.Called Dw @ work and it was NO 
She sayed take the old 1 in and get it fixed.Told her it would cost allmost as much(wich it wouldnn't)She wasnnt buying into my story.So no laptop yet.
But DD is gone for a week so I can get on-line anytime I want now 

1 day all convince her.H*** that old computer can buy its own beer,it's that old


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies
> Good news just got back from heart doctor and they said his heart was fine but the only thing was he was boarderline on his high bloodpressure but we can work on that by cutting out the salt and things he wants that is real salty  *



Kinda know were your at on this.My DS14 was told by the fam doc about his blood pressure was a little high for his age.Change of diet was the 1'st thing he said.But the biggest thing is be active.Unfortante in Florida they have no PE in the schools anymore So the doc said sign him up for somekinda sport.Football it was.In 3weeks everything was normal.
You kinda have to picture my son.@ 14 he is 6foot tall wieghs around 235,and after football is built better then me Must of gotit from his moms side.
Want to talk about shoe size,special order 15EEE. Alot of $ putting clothes on him...


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> Kinda know were your at on this.My DS14 was told by the fam doc about his blood pressure was a little high for his age.Change of diet was the 1'st thing he said.But the biggest thing is be active.Unfortante in Florida they have no PE in the schools anymore So the doc said sign him up for somekinda sport.Football it was.In 3weeks everything was normal.
> You kinda have to picture my son.@ 14 he is 6foot tall wieghs around 235,and after football is built better then me Must of gotit from his moms side.
> Want to talk about shoe size,special order 15EEE. Alot of $ putting clothes on him...



*I do know where you come from cause my DS is 12 about 5ft2 and weighs 150 lbs and thats down 2 lbs cause we are watching what he eats and when he eats but as far as making him to be more active is tuff when all he wants to do is play video games so I guess the next step is taking that away from him and making him get out and play.*


----------



## donaldduck352

It must be something in the water But my son is huge!!!@ 12 he was only 5'3 or 5'4 around 140-150.But he had a growth spurt in the past 2yrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Now as far as video games;I'm sure he is racking high scores on his PS3.
But when I come home it's work time..He listens does his chores and gets rewarded for it.We got to keep him active.

Now if I could get my DD17 to listen,all would be good in my world


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Good eve allTGIFThis week went fast.Today in my travels I stopped by Best Buy in Ocala.They had a killer deal on a laptop.A Dell w/14'' screen daul core procsesser 250mb ram out the door for$695 w/all the belles and whistles.Called Dw @ work and it was NO
> She sayed take the old 1 in and get it fixed.Told her it would cost allmost as much(wich it wouldnn't)She wasnnt buying into my story.So no laptop yet.
> But DD is gone for a week so I can get on-line anytime I want now
> 
> 1 day all convince her.H*** that old computer can buy its own beer,it's that old



buy the computer and don't tell her.   
you know what lori said last night............ 



donaldduck352 said:


> Kinda know were your at on this.My DS14 was told by the fam doc about his blood pressure was a little high for his age.Change of diet was the 1'st thing he said.But the biggest thing is be active.Unfortante in Florida they have no PE in the schools anymore So the doc said sign him up for somekinda sport.Football it was.In 3weeks everything was normal.
> You kinda have to picture my son.@ 14 he is 6foot tall wieghs around 235,and after football is built better then me Must of gotit from his moms side.
> Want to talk about shoe size,special order 15EEE. Alot of $ putting clothes on him...




your wife is 6 ft?
i didn't know that or i wouldn't have posted above don't listen to her and go ahead and buy the computer....... 


second thought, you better NOT buy the computer or she will make youse guys cancel out on HHN......



ky07 said:


> *I do know where you come from cause my DS is 12 about 5ft2 and weighs 150 lbs and thats down 2 lbs cause we are watching what he eats and when he eats but as far as making him to be more active is tuff when all he wants to do is play video games so I guess the next step is taking that away from him and making him get out and play.*



he is at that age where the kids eat what they want and when they want.
so hard to motivate a youngster at 12...........

at my home, i took away the remote to the tv and made them walk to the tv set to change channels ...........


that was their exercise during the winter time......


----------



## macraven

rose princess~ i read your pm and thank you.

make notes on the tips for your trip.


and most of all, have a great time.


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey mac,how is going.As far as daiseyduck she is only 5'3.Its so odd to see my son stand next to her.He was born wieghing only 7lbs13oz and 20inches long.Now he towers over her by almost a foot.It's crazy how fast they grow.
But daisey will lay the smack down better then the ROCK if he gets out of line


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey mac,how is going.As far as daiseyduck she is only 5'3.Its so odd to see my son stand next to her.He was born wieghing only 7lbs13oz and 20inches long.Now he towers over her by almost a foot.It's crazy how fast they grow.
> But daisey will lay the smack down better then the ROCK if he gets out of line


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey mac,everytime I'm on I cann't see your green light.I know your on-line but are you invincable??


----------



## roseprincess

Oh Mac,
 One more question. Does All- Star Sports have computer/ internet access in the lobby? Just asking, as we won't have a laptop(don't own one) nor have a Blackberry with us. THanks!


----------



## donaldduck352

Going down to the watering hole.BBL
I might try too sing,last weekend was a hoot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it seems like the only time I sound good is when everyone has some
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in them.Including me


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Oh Mac,
> One more question. Does All- Star Sports have computer/ internet access in the lobby? Just asking, as we won't have a laptop(don't own one) nor have a Blackberry with us. THanks!



no, they don't.

if you need access to a computer to print out your boarding passes, you can have the cm's at the concierge desk do that for you.

they are located across from the check in area.


----------



## loribell

Howdy everyone! 

Donald have fun at the watering hole.

Rose have a great trip.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey mac,everytime I'm on I cann't see your green light.I know your on-line but are you invincable??



yea, i'm invisible...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	















hi homie lori!


----------



## Metro West

Just a quick note to say hello and sorry I've been MIA lately. I've been dealing with some health issues this week but am on the road to recovery.

I will be posting more as I feel better.


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey Todd 

Have a great trip Rose!! 

mac .... Lori  .... Mary  ...... Janet   ....everyone else....  ..... 

donald....where do you live in central FL?  I am almost certain I've been to that Best Buy.  At least, I've been to A Best Buy in Ocala.....will be back in Ocala July 3-9. 

Put a fork in me....I am *done*!  THREE AND A HALF HOURS of sitting on the bleacher for Bubba's karate midterm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Busy day at work tomorrow....last SATURDAY for 3 weeks....and, of course, EVERYONE feels the _need _to come in....  

guess i'd better be hittin' the waves.....

nites!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey Goodnight everyone.I'm out,green light out.Good night'all


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Just a quick note to say hello and sorry I've been MIA lately. I've been dealing with some health issues this week but am on the road to recovery.
> 
> I will be posting more as I feel better.




i'm sorry you haven't been feeling well.

we can tell you some jokes to make you laugh......


then there was this time at band camp when my flute......

nevermind, how about some knock knock jokes.
ok you go first.

so glad you were able to post todd.  we all missed you here.  take your time in posting, just feel better soon.





donaldduck352 said:


> Hey Goodnight everyone.I'm out,green light out.Good night'all




are you drunk?
did you sing at karoke?
did they kick you out?



pass the popcorn, i'm waiting to here more on this one......


----------



## macraven

brab only 4 more sleeps.

well, really 5 more sleeps but who sleeps the night before going to florida?


how did our boy do tonight?


----------



## RAPstar

ugh. life stinks.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> ugh. life stinks.



what's up a day older birthday boy.

dad didn't send the card?


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> thanks, marcie! It'll get better once I go get my favorite taco salad from Taco Bell and cozy up to watch my movie. If only I could breathe through my nose!



Happy belated B-day!  Haven't been on the DIS much recently.  Sorry you're all stuffed up.  Try boiling some water with cayenne in it, then take the steaming water off the stove and put your face over it with a towel over your head, breathing deeply to keep the steam going into yoru sinuses.  Works wonders!  If you can stand hot sauce, put a ton of it on yoru taco salad.  That clears you up, too.



RAPstar said:


> ugh. life stinks.



Why?  Not as happy a birthday as you had hoped?  No money from family?  I hope you start feeling better.... 


Todd, sorry you've been sick.  GET WELL!!!!!!!!  NOW!!!!!!!!

Tricia, I need a hedge trimmer.  My house is surrounded by bushes and little trees that have turned into a jungle.  I have bulbs that are getting so thick they are choking each other, surrounded by thick weeds.  I have Ivy growing too fast to keep at bay.  Who in the world plants ivy?  I want to choke the former owner with it.  I have no real gardening know-how, too few tools, and no time for yard work.  We should probably take Mac's advice and torch it all.  Except it would make my white house a charred camouflage house.  Maybe I'll just buy a small herd of goats.  

Happy trips to all of you who are getting ready to go bye-bye.  Marcie, GF's dad sounds a little weird....

DH and I just had a date night.  We went to see Get Smart.  It was absolutely hysterical!  My husband said it was better than the original show, so if you loved the goofiness in the series, it's a must-see.  I never saw the original series, and I still loved it.  I haven't laughed that much in a long time.

Tomorrow is busy.  Matinee with DS 7, prepping dinner for some guests and trying to finish Sunday School lesson prep while chasing kids.  Like that's even possible.  I'll probably be up until 3 AM trying to finish it, and too exhausted to make any sense of my notes during the class.

Tootles and Hugs to y'all!

Taminator


----------



## macraven

good to see you taminator tutu

about to send the dogs out to find you......::cop: 



dont get goats, borrow tricia's cows for the yard.
they'll probably pull up all that ivy by the roots and you'll just have bare spots then....... 



sounds like a plan to me.
less maintenance then.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> what's up a day older birthday boy.
> 
> dad didn't send the card?





Tinker-tude said:


> Why?  Not as happy a birthday as you had hoped?  No money from family?  I hope you start feeling better....



they cut our hours at work for some stupid reason. so now i'll be less $100 every paycheck (going from 40 to 35)


----------



## the Dark Marauder

GOOD MORNING HOMIES!

I have to leave for work now. *somebody* has to feed the dinosaurs/mummies/dragons...


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all.What A night(last night).
What do you get when you have well minded bikers and the so-called local Irish mafia in the same place?Kareoke Gone Wild...
And some fights(I wasnn't involved)but I tried to be security intill the popo showed up.Not much fun last night and I got a headache for my input 

Glad to see you back metro Hope Ya feel better!


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin' all  

Getting ready to start my last Saturday for a few weeks....   and   ~ Gonna be a BUSY day  

Got heck from mac cuz I didn't share any pix of my son's test last nite....so, here goes:

Some random pictures of midterm testing last night....
















(Ryan on the right...he was right in front of the judges for testing)...















Weapon form:






Going into a shoulder roll:





Sparring (he's on the left):






Random "waiting my turn" shots:











Ryan's instructor Mrs. Stott (left) and our friend Tara:






US:







okay...so i've shared....okay mac? 


Andy....sorry you had your hours cut at work....that sux....especially if you're trying to save money for something.  Why don't you see if you can get a supplemental job part time?  You may have to cut more of your hours to be more available, but depending what you get, you'd prolly make more money that what you got cut out of.  Actually, that is what I've been doing for almost 4 years now....i work 2 part time jobs so my schedule is flexible and i'm available for my son..... then again, we don't rely on MY income for really anything    Just a thought tho.....

okay....gots to get ready for work.....dunno how the rest of the day will go....busy working, few stops tonight and getting ready to go....    You may not see me for a couple days 

gotta run....catch ya's!


----------



## donaldduck352

Kool pixs!! Wish my son stayed in martial arts.It lasted about 2 months and he got bored of it..He loves football,and talking about doing wrestling next year..


----------



## tlinus

donaldduck352 said:


> Kool pixs!! Wish my son stayed in martial arts.It lasted about 2 months and he got bored of it..He loves football,and talking about doing wrestling next year..



my son plays football too - then again he is only 6  

He is in the Pee wee division and the coaches all call him "Frank the Tank", because he is one  

Barb - great pictures as usual......go make people more presentable, we will be here. waiting. 

Rose - have a great trip.

Rob - maybe look into what Barb was saying, may make more $$ in the end

Todd - get your self better really soon. You are missed around here!!

Mary - calm down......its going to be a long summer. stop stressing so much if you can help it!!

have a great Saturday everyone!!


----------



## RVGal

Tinker-tude said:


> Tricia, I need a hedge trimmer.  My house is surrounded by bushes and little trees that have turned into a jungle.  I have bulbs that are getting so thick they are choking each other, surrounded by thick weeds.  I have Ivy growing too fast to keep at bay.  Who in the world plants ivy?  I want to choke the former owner with it.  I have no real gardening know-how, too few tools, and no time for yard work.  We should probably take Mac's advice and torch it all.  Except it would make my white house a charred camouflage house.  Maybe I'll just buy a small herd of goats.



I can't tell you how many times I've said "Who planted this and bring me his head on a platter!"  Most of my bushes are those midget ornamental damn things.  Oh, I've got plenty of the big ones up against the house, thank you very much.  I have to shake those to get the critters out from under/inside them before I do any whacking.  But, the little foot tall suckers are the biggest PITA.  I have to either bend in half, stoop, or squat to trim them.

BTW, I counted this time.  I have 57 bushes.

If you want to do a co-op on the goats, I'm in.



macraven said:


> dont get goats, borrow tricia's cows for the yard.
> they'll probably pull up all that ivy by the roots and you'll just have bare spots then.......



My cows would eat all the leaves off the ivy, but the vine would still be there.  Cows eat with their tounge, doing a funky wrap the tounge around it and pull thing.  If you want roots destroyed and bare spots, get yourself a horse.  They use their teeth when they crop their food, so they do some damage when they eat.



bubba's mom said:


>



Great shots of Ry!  He looks like he knows what he is doing.  Love that pic of the 3 of you up there.  Okay, I can find Randy in Bubba's face here and there, but still gotta say that he is mostly you.  And you, girlfriend, are looking good.  All tan and toned.  You are gonna rock the boat.


----------



## roseprincess

HI all-
Last time I will be posting before leaving on plane today. Thanks mac and all for the UO and airplane boarding info  
PLease give us some mummy dust and prayers that things run smoothly with the plane and no one gets hurt or sick on our vacation. Thanks, homies!
Unfortuntely I won't have internet access during vacation. I think I have your home phone # with us Mac, if something major comes up with us during our trip.
We will be back a week from now.
It would be nice if we win something from the Dream Squad at WDW, like the night's stay at Cindy's castle! That would be awesome if we won something!
I doubt it tho, but a girl can dream, can't she?  

Added on: If anyone is at the parks(Tand A,can't remember her first name, maybe Alison?), we will be carrying a black backpack w/ a DIS lime green yarn tied to it(if the yarn doesn't fall off).Just wanted to let anyone know when we are at the parks, so they can look for us, or if they see an 11 yo. girl having a tantrum ,that's us too 


Ok, gotta run.
Take care everyone!


----------



## RVGal

Have a good trip Rose!  Take lots of pictures.  We live for the trip reports, you know.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Not feeling well got up this morning feeling bad 
Barb great pics of you guys
Rose you are probably already gone but have a great time
Todd sorry to hear you have been sick and hope you get better soon *


----------



## cbdmhgp

donaldduck352 said:


> Kool pixs!! Wish my son stayed in martial arts.It lasted about 2 months and he got bored of it..He loves football,and talking about doing wrestling next year..



I saw a special on ESPN on a high school wrestling team in Florida forgot where it was. the wrestling team won over 400 straight matches. Wish the high school here had wrestling, my sons would love that, there big into fighting.

 Ds 15 plays every sport pretty much, football is right behind baseball for him. Main reason why he likes it so much is cause it's the next closest thing to wrestling, he just wanted to hit someone. What position does your son play?

Barb...... Martial arts is great, like donalds my sons got out of it after a short while for some reason. They were a lot younger then though, I wanted them to stay in


----------



## macraven

homies, i read all that you posted now have to go back and have more coffee before i post.

got up with the sun this morning and plugging away..........
rain again.


----------



## macraven

Andy ~ sorry about the hours being cut.  now you can hire yourself out for escort service since you have more time on your hands......   jk

stand in line girls......

Darkie ~ well, someone has to wake us sleepyheads up in the morning....
tanks.......     go feed the animals but be careful of the dinosauers that are sitting on the eggs.  i hear they are very feisty when disturbed.

Donald ~  how did the po po go last night, or do you really remember.
did you seranade them when they came?

Brab ~ you mind well............. 
glad you shared the pics of our boy here.

tlinus ~ now quit goofing off over here and finish your trippie........

Mary ~  is the trip on or off, do you know yet?

Scotlass ~  MIA

Todd ~  feel better real soon homie

Tricia ~ cows, goats, horses.......all the same they have four long legs, well longer than mine and eat stuff on the ground.  but thanks for the heads up of which eat the roots.

Rose ~ have fun on the vacay.  of course you are already gone by now but know you will see this when you return.

St L ~  not feeling well this morning?  take a shot of Jack, it will cure anything

cbdmhgp ~  your name is too long.
how about i just start calling you ::cop: er for short.

and i don't want to get on your bad side since you are a one shot charlie with the bad guys.  i heard how you don't need the red button on MIB.... 

and to all the other homies i did not list, i ran out of coffee and need more.
will see you later gators......


----------



## loribell

Andy - sorry about the job cut. 

Barb - Love those pics. Ry is such a cutie! 

Macadmia - Good to see you. Have fun at the matinee today. Hope you aren't up too late tonight. 

Mac - Do you have any flooding in your area? 

Lawrence - Hope you feel better soon. How are things going with Gage? Are the boys ready for acation? 

Todd - Feel better soon. I missed ya! 

Donald - Good think you were there to hold things together till the popo showed up. Maybe you outta find a new watering hole though! 

DM - they make you go to both parks to feed the animals? You are good! 

Tracie - Go work on that trippie. Need pics of Frank the Tank next season! And that dance. That we never got pics of last season. 

Tricia - Our horse is even useless in that aspect. He will only eat the grass. His pen needs a good brush hogging done. 


Howdy to everyone else. Have a great day!


----------



## cbdmhgp

macraven said:


> Andy ~ sorry about the hours being cut.  now you can hire yourself out for escort service since you have more time on your hands......   jk
> 
> stand in line girls......
> 
> Darkie ~ well, someone has to wake us sleepyheads up in the morning....
> tanks.......     go feed the animals but be careful of the dinosauers that are sitting on the eggs.  i hear they are very feisty when disturbed.
> 
> Donald ~  how did the po po go last night, or do you really remember.
> did you seranade them when they came?
> 
> Brab ~ you mind well.............
> glad you shared the pics of our boy here.
> 
> tlinus ~ now quit goofing off over here and finish your trippie........
> 
> Mary ~  is the trip on or off, do you know yet?
> 
> Scotlass ~  MIA
> 
> Todd ~  feel better real soon homie
> 
> Tricia ~ cows, goats, horses.......all the same they have four long legs, well longer than mine and eat stuff on the ground.  but thanks for the heads up of which eat the roots.
> 
> Rose ~ have fun on the vacay.  of course you are already gone by now but know you will see this when you return.
> 
> St L ~  not feeling well this morning?  take a shot of Jack, it will cure anything
> 
> cbdmhgp ~  your name is too long.
> how about i just start calling you ::cop: er for short.
> 
> and i don't want to get on your bad side since you are a one shot charlie with the bad guys.  i heard how you don't need the red button on MIB....
> 
> and to all the other homies i did not list, i ran out of coffee and need more.
> will see you later gators......



My name is pretty long . Many ask me what it stands for. It's the first letter of my name, wife, 3 sons, and  daughter. Chris, Beverley, Darrell, Maggie, Hayden, and Garrison in age order. Then comes our last name POTTKOTTER No one can ever spell it or pronounce it right, but I can see why.

red button on MIB I use if youngest Ds Garrison is giving me a run for my money.

and anyone can call me ::cop:er if you wish


----------



## macraven

i'll stick with ::cop: er................(copper)


that is an unique last name.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Hi all, 
Stopping in to say "hi", & try to make sure I don't miss wishing any of the summer travelers a safe & fun trip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




   Looks like I missed Rose.  

*Happy Belated Birthday *to all I've missed.     So Andy, did you get your check?   I've been thinking about you & your trip.    I hope your dad came through.      Sorry, about your job. 

Great pics Barb!      I'm sure Ryan passed his test.   He looks like he knows what he's doing.  

A big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to everyone else. 

We're still in limbo with Kenneth's job.    He had a good offer from Gulfport, MS, that we're still "kinda" considering.     We're not sure we want to move there.    He was also offered a good paying job where he would travel & have temporary housing.    Unfortunately, that doesn't work for us either.     We tried that, when Kenny was small.    After a few weeks of him being away, we started traveling with him.     When I decided that traveling with Kenny wasn't fair to him, he quit to go home with us.      We just can't go there again.    Maybe, if it was just me & him.    We're still hoping for something in FL, preferably where we live now. (At least, I am.    My guys are all for a move.  )     Oh well, it will all work out.   

I hope everyone has a great weekend.    It's stormy here today.    Can't beat the natural light show.    As long as you're inside, that is.


----------



## donaldduck352

cbdmhgp said:


> I saw a special on ESPN on a high school wrestling team in Florida forgot where it was. the wrestling team won over 400 straight matches. Wish the high school here had wrestling, my sons would love that, there big into fighting.
> 
> Ds 15 plays every sport pretty much, football is right behind baseball for him. Main reason why he likes it so much is cause it's the next closest thing to wrestling, he just wanted to hit someone. What position does your son play?


He was a fullback but they switched him around cause his size.Now next year he is going to have his hands full in wrestling cause his wieght bracket.



macraven said:


> Andy ~ sorry about the hours being cut.  now you can hire yourself out for escort service since you have more time on your hands......   jk
> 
> 
> 
> stand in line girls......
> 
> I've heard it pays great and the benifits are good
> 
> 
> 
> Donald ~  how did the po po go last night, or do you really remember.
> did you seranade them when they came?
> I was in pretty good shape.But whatever you do when you turn 21,donn't spit on someone's Harley!!There will be blood..As far as the popo they thanked me for helping!!
> 
> 
> 
> St L ~  not feeling well this morning?  take a shot of Jack, it will cure anything
> That will do something thats for sure
> 
> .


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> Andy....sorry you had your hours cut at work....that sux....especially if you're trying to save money for something.  Why don't you see if you can get a supplemental job part time?  You may have to cut more of your hours to be more available, but depending what you get, you'd prolly make more money that what you got cut out of.  Actually, that is what I've been doing for almost 4 years now....i work 2 part time jobs so my schedule is flexible and i'm available for my son..... then again, we don't rely on MY income for really anything    Just a thought tho.....



I could. But I'm also trying to get my manager position back and I've been told the hour cut is only temporary.......so we'll see. Gonna look for a new full time job just in case.



macraven said:


> Andy ~ sorry about the hours being cut.  now you can hire yourself out for escort service since you have more time on your hands......   jk
> 
> stand in line girls......



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, that is a thought!   



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday *to all I've missed.     So Andy, did you get your check?   I've been thinking about you & your trip.    I hope your dad came through.      Sorry, about your job.



Thanks, sweetie. My dad called on my bday and told me that they hadn't sent my card out yet. Which is typical for them. Fixin to check the mail i n a few and see if it's here. Thanks everyone for your kind words about my job problems!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Yeah it stinks getting hours sliced.Kinda in the same boat.I'm on commission,and in the construction trade.Not a good time in FLA or anywhere else..

Never was much into politics,but you think our next pres will fix the problem.

I know I'm opening a can of worms on that question..


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey mac,seen on another post.Your a Cardinal fan 

I took you as a Cubbie

Myself is the Rays.Only cause I live near Tampa.Daisey is the REDS all the way


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> Tricia ~ cows, goats, horses.......all the same they have four long legs, well longer than mine and eat stuff on the ground.  but thanks for the heads up of which eat the roots.



Hey, I don't want to be the only person in the world that knows this crap.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey mac,seen on another post.Your a Cardinal fan
> 
> I took you as a Cubbie
> 
> Myself is the Rays.Only cause I live near Tampa.Daisey is the REDS all the way



raised in st louis area..........my heart will always be with the Cardinals...just because i moved north doesn't mean my loyalty changed.

that area is baseball land.
sro most of the times.

even skipped skool in high skool years to take in a day game and never had detentions over it once i told them it was a cards game day....


if i had to chose between the teams up here, cubbies, white sox or brewers, it would be the cubbies.....love the hot dogs they have and easier to get there by public transporation.

when the brewers were on a hot streak, tickets were difficult to get.
when they are losing, anyone can get a ticket.
they have the dome so they don't have a problem with weather.

the sox, well come on, for always it was Comisky Field, not it is Cellular Field.

need i say more........go cards.......


----------



## donaldduck352

I hear Ya Dw from south Ohio Reds all the way all the time.
Me from FLA it was only in the past 15yrs we had MLB here.Donn't like marlins to much so the Ray's for me..
Tampa is only lacking the world series for a tryfeckta(probally spelled wrong)
Super Bowl-Stanley Cup all we need now is for the Ray's to pull it off


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Just stopping in to say hi   ... it's been a busy few days - been busy doing yard work, getting ready to visit Lee's folks for "Christmas in July" next weekend, and shopping for a new vehicle.  *


macraven said:


> hey bonny, i saw this post on the transportation board:
> 
> Air Canada slashing 2000 jobs and 13% of flights into the US! The same report said DELTA was slashing 4000 and Continential 2000 as well. There was a third, but I can't remember.
> 
> Not looking good!
> 
> are you flying with any of those carriers?



*Luckily no - we're not flying any of those carriers!  

Us Canadians try to avoid flying Air Canada at all costs ... they are the most expensive airline in Canada.  It costs more to fly within Canada with them then to fly overseas.  

Interesting about Delta - I thought they were merging with Northwest ... *







RAPstar said:


> In 30 minutes in the central time zone. Or in laymen's, June 19th



*Happy Belated Birthday Rob/Andy!*








Metro West said:


> Just a quick note to say hello and sorry I've been MIA lately. I've been dealing with some health issues this week but am on the road to recovery.
> 
> I will be posting more as I feel better.



*Todd ... we missed ya!*








RAPstar said:


> they cut our hours at work for some stupid reason. so now i'll be less $100 every paycheck (going from 40 to 35)


*
... that's not good * 



macraven said:


> Andy ~ sorry about the hours being cut.  now you can hire yourself out for escort service since you have more time on your hands......   jk
> 
> stand in line girls......










macraven said:


> Darkie ~ well, someone has to wake us sleepyheads up in the morning....
> tanks.......     go feed the animals but be careful of the dinosauers that are sitting on the eggs.  i hear they are very feisty when disturbed.
> 
> Donald ~  how did the po po go last night, or do you really remember.
> did you seranade them when they came?
> 
> Brab ~ you mind well.............
> glad you shared the pics of our boy here.
> 
> tlinus ~ now quit goofing off over here and finish your trippie........
> 
> Mary ~  is the trip on or off, do you know yet?
> 
> Scotlass ~  MIA
> 
> Todd ~  feel better real soon homie
> 
> Tricia ~ cows, goats, horses.......all the same they have four long legs, well longer than mine and eat stuff on the ground.  but thanks for the heads up of which eat the roots.
> 
> Rose ~ have fun on the vacay.  of course you are already gone by now but know you will see this when you return.
> 
> St L ~  not feeling well this morning?  take a shot of Jack, it will cure anything
> 
> cbdmhgp ~  your name is too long.
> how about i just start calling you ::cop: er for short.
> 
> and i don't want to get on your bad side since you are a one shot charlie with the bad guys.  i heard how you don't need the red button on MIB....
> 
> and *to all the other homies i did not list*, i ran out of coffee and need more.
> will see you later gators......










*... guess I'm "just another homie" *... j/k


*Happy Vacation to all those who are travelling ...






And Dave, Happy Belated Birthday to you too!*


----------



## macraven

bonny ~  homie, here is your very own hi ya'


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Todd ... we missed ya!*


 Thanks Bonny!



loribell said:


> Todd - Feel better soon. I missed ya!


Thanks Lori!


----------



## cbdmhgp

donaldduck352 said:


> I hear Ya Dw from south Ohio Reds all the way all the time.
> Me from FLA it was only in the past 15yrs we had MLB here.Donn't like marlins to much so the Ray's for me..
> Tampa is only lacking the world series for a tryfeckta(probally spelled wrong)
> Super Bowl-Stanley Cup all we need now is for the Ray's to pull it off



Rays are doing very well right now, I got them or the red sox in the world series against the Phillies or Cubs. 

Big fan of the Rangers, and they too are missing a tryfeckta(like your way of speeling it donald )



macraven said:


> raised in st louis area..........my heart will always be with the Cardinals...just because i moved north doesn't mean my loyalty changed.
> 
> that area is baseball land.
> sro most of the times.
> 
> even skipped skool in high skool years to take in a day game and never had detentions over it once i told them it was a cards game day....
> 
> 
> if i had to chose between the teams up here, cubbies, white sox or brewers, it would be the cubbies.....love the hot dogs they have and easier to get there by public transporation.
> 
> when the brewers were on a hot streak, tickets were difficult to get.
> when they are losing, anyone can get a ticket.
> they have the dome so they don't have a problem with weather.
> 
> the sox, well come on, for always it was Comisky Field, not it is Cellular Field.
> 
> need i say more........go cards.......



Cards have a good record this year, but they will fall short to the cubs. Best record in baseball belongs to the cubs right now even though Donalds RAYS just swept them. Tough division for the Cards......only time will tell


----------



## cbdmhgp

Just saw, but my last post on this thread was #3000


----------



## macraven

cbdmhgp said:


> Just saw, but my last post on this thread was #3000



break out the booze........::cop: er broke in page 200.........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> break out the booze........::cop: er broke in page 200.........



Wow! 200 pages in a lil over 2 months. We talk _a lot_!!!


----------



## macraven

in about a week, i'll find a new rental summer home for us.


and this time it will have maid service.


i can't spend all my time cleaning up this joint here after all you homies.
next you'll have me do all the cooking.........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> in about a week, i'll find a new rental summer home for us.
> 
> 
> and this time it will have maid service.
> 
> 
> i can't spend all my time cleaning up this joint here after all you homies.
> next you'll have me do all the cooking.........



I hate cleaning...........but I do look good in a french maid's outfit!


----------



## dlbbwu

Thanks for the Birthday wishes!  It's nice to be home where there is no rushing water!  Leave tomorrow for Universal and the whole family is buzzing...

Thanks again everyone...you all ROCK!


----------



## Metro West

dlbbwu said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes!  It's nice to be home where there is no rushing water!  Leave tomorrow for Universal and the whole family is buzzing...
> 
> Thanks again everyone...you all ROCK!


Have a great time Dave!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Morning all homies.....bout to head off to church  

Check back in later


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Dave have a great time on your trip   *


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I hate cleaning...........but I do look good in a french maid's outfit!




do you wear the little tufu in your hair with the outfit?




dlbbwu said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes!  It's nice to be home where there is no rushing water!  Leave tomorrow for Universal and the whole family is buzzing...
> 
> Thanks again everyone...you all ROCK!




have a fantastic trip!
take cliff notes for us.

some here won't be there until october.....



cbdmhgp said:


> Morning all homies.....bout to head off to church
> 
> Check back in later



hi ya ::cop: er................boy, i love that nickname...my son is trying to be a ::cop: er also, another fitness test this morning before the written test..



we have back up homies.....

going to church, your backs will be covered for the week.



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Dave have a great time on your trip   *



St L, how are you and Gage this morning?
hope everyone stays healthy at your place.
you have a trip coming up soon!


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Andy - sorry about the job cut.
> 
> Barb - Love those pics. Ry is such a cutie!
> 
> Macadmia - Good to see you. Have fun at the matinee today. Hope you aren't up too late tonight.
> 
> Mac - Do you have any flooding in your area?
> 
> Lawrence - Hope you feel better soon. How are things going with Gage? Are the boys ready for acation?
> 
> Todd - Feel better soon. I missed ya!
> 
> Donald - Good think you were there to hold things together till the popo showed up. Maybe you outta find a new watering hole though!
> 
> DM - they make you go to both parks to feed the animals? You are good!
> 
> Tracie - Go work on that trippie. Need pics of Frank the Tank next season! And that dance. That we never got pics of last season.
> 
> Tricia - Our horse is even useless in that aspect. He will only eat the grass. His pen needs a good brush hogging done.
> 
> 
> Howdy to everyone else. Have a great day!



*Lori everything checked out good for Gage his heart is fine and kidneys too but sleep study results came in the mail and said they want t discuss what can be done about the slight sleep acmia he has and they are claiming is due from being exposed to excessive smoke.
Funny how they never said anything to my parents when I was a kid cause both sets of grandparents smoked uncles aunts plus both parents  *


----------



## tlinus

*Morning homies!!

one comment - it will be the Red Sox and my (and Brab's) Philllies in the World Series  Although they are beginning to frustrate me now.....they FINALLY started the year out with a winning record and have been stumbling through mid June. Please, please, please - baseball gods - shine down on The Phillies and give them the winning season they deserve.    


Getting ready to go to the game as we speak (season tickets for 8 years now), so sorry to my trippie followers, I will do 2 whole installments tomorrow to make up for it, ok??!!*


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> do you wear the little tufu in your hair with the outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a fantastic trip!
> take cliff notes for us.
> 
> some here won't be there until october.....
> 
> 
> 
> hi ya ::cop: er................boy, i love that nickname...my son is trying to be a ::cop: er also, another fitness test this morning before the written test..
> 
> 
> 
> we have back up homies.....
> 
> going to church, your backs will be covered for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> St L, how are you and Gage this morning?
> hope everyone stays healthy at your place.
> you have a trip coming up soon!



*Gage is doing fine and he actually is trying to help us with watching his salt intake cause he keeps asking this doesn't have alot of salt does it  and as for me allergies are acting up  but like you said the trip is coming up soon and can't wait and its going to be pretty hetic in the comming days getting everthing ready and hope when we get there time slows down to a crawl   *


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> *Morning homies!!
> 
> one comment - it will be the Red Sox and my (and Brab's) Philllies in the World Series  Although they are beginning to frustrate me now.....they FINALLY started the year out with a winning record and have been stumbling through mid June. Please, please, please - baseball gods - shine down on The Phillies and give them the winning season they deserve.
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go to the game as we speak (season tickets for 8 years now), so sorry to my trippie followers, I will do 2 whole installments tomorrow to make up for it, ok??!!*




excuse me missy...............




CARDINALS RULE............



ky07 said:


> *Gage is doing fine and he actually is trying to help us with watching his salt intake cause he keeps asking this doesn't have alot of salt does it  and as for me allergies are acting up  but like you said the trip is coming up soon and can't wait and its going to be pretty hetic in the comming days getting everthing ready and hope when we get there time slows down to a crawl   *




are you allowed salt substitute for him?
my mom buys that as she can NOT have any salt.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> excuse me missy...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARDINALS RULE............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you allowed salt substitute for him?
> my mom buys that as she can NOT have any salt.



*I am pretty sure he can and DW is starting to use that cause she uses it sometimes due to she also has high bloodpressure and don't know but I also heard that sea salt isn't as bad as regular salt but on that one anyones guess good on that one  *


----------



## loribell

Dave - Enjoy your trip! Can't wait to hear all about it. 

Lawrence - So glad Gage is watching it himself. Yes, sea salt is better for you. Now I thought you were supposed to have been quiting that smoking. It can't be good for your allergies either. Hope you get to feeling better. 

Tracie - Guess we don't have any choice on waiting for the trippie. I am a little concerned about your priorities though.  Just kidding!


----------



## cbdmhgp

macraven said:


> hi ya ::cop: er................boy, i love that nickname...my son is trying to be a ::cop: er also, another fitness test this morning before the written test..
> 
> 
> 
> we have back up homies.....
> 
> going to church, your backs will be covered for the week.



hey all, back from church. 

Mac.............when I was taking the test 30 years ago, I was 22, in the best shape of my life, fitness test was easy for me. I really had to study hard for the written test though. I did really well on both parts which made me a detective a few years later.

best of luck to your son


----------



## coastermom

Hello All ..

Very moody here I don't really know why ..

We are still nervous over our vacation plans . I keep saying we are going to be ok but there is this cloud of doom over us the past few days . I hope it clears this week. 

Our bank cleared a check for $415 and it was written for $15 

Our  car needs 2 new tires so we did that at $300 

and now our sons TV is acting up .. we priced one at costco for over $300   it is a small little thing  ...

I am so tired this week and I know what you ladies are thinking but not a chance in the world we are having any more kiddies .  

Off to make dinner just wanted to pop in and say HI before the week started . 
Hope to BBL but the thunder is starting now we will see what that brings .


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bg4r iojgf k
;' b,kF" BMgr"; jkfGNIOKDJQAKLIQJGF o
kvjgqri;vj njm krfeskbv fidp'o bmoigs; jmvgoifb


How hard is it to keep a door closed if you're going to open a window, especially with loose animals?         

I'm not paying an extra $100 for my plane ticket so I can fly to Denver sans cat.  rjghf jghgjk rgheqrfio mgroi mgfrio jmg


----------



## donaldduck352

Hello All.Weekend almost over 
Just dropping in for a Hi-A

Hey darkie you know they have classes for that(anger managment)


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I got kicked out for being too calm.


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> I got kicked out for being too calm.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> bg4r iojgf k
> ;' b,kF" BMgr"; jkfGNIOKDJQAKLIQJGF o
> kvjgqri;vj njm krfeskbv fidp'o bmoigs; jmvgoifb
> 
> 
> How hard is it to keep a door closed if you're going to open a window, especially with loose animals?
> 
> I'm not paying an extra $100 for my plane ticket so I can fly to Denver sans cat.  rjghf jghgjk rgheqrfio mgroi mgfrio jmg






i need a translator over here................ 

what did darkie say about the cat?
it opened the window and now darkie has to cough up 100 more?

or was that he has to pay more for a ticket to hold the cat on de plane.....


----------



## RAPstar

i'm home!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> i'm home!!



did you bring pecan pie with you?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> did you bring pecan pie with you?



huh?  i don't make pecan pie at work.


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies sweet dreams  *


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys!  We're back from the Dells.  Had a good time - sorry I haven't been around.  I have a handful of pics for you but will start with the ones of Lake Delton, which I'm sure Mac will find interesting at least.  This is the lake that broke through the dams and completely drained into the Wisconsin River in about 2 hours.  First is the pics of my guys and GF standing in the lake.  If you look closely, you can see the houses that you probably saw on the news being broken and floating away in the distance:






Here's a bit of a closer shot of the houses:






And Matt laughing at Stephen getting stuck in all the muck:






What a mess!


----------



## macraven

marci,those are kewl pics! love them!

any more to show us?


----------



## Motherfletcher

*MONDAY MOANIN'!*


----------



## coastermom

marciemi said:


> Hi guys!  We're back from the Dells.  Had a good time - sorry I haven't been around.  I have a handful of pics for you but will start with the ones of Lake Delton, which I'm sure Mac will find interesting at least.  This is the lake that broke through the dams and completely drained into the Wisconsin River in about 2 hours.  First is the pics of my guys and GF standing in the lake.  If you look closely, you can see the houses that you probably saw on the news being broken and floating away in the distance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a bit of a closer shot of the houses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Matt laughing at Stephen getting stuck in all the muck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a mess!



Yes seen that house break apart and float down the river . What a shame for those poor people it was a beautiful home.


----------



## coastermom

GOOD MORNING IT 'S MONDAY  

Gotta love Monday ....NOT 

NO work today off to a PTA meeting to vote on spending  then off to my DS class for a party . End of the year is almost here   . 

Another big week here Today DS has his party , Tuesday is a dental day  4 of us going for cleanings and then Friday my DH is going for a tooth removal as well as a removal of a growth on the inside of his cheek.
Wed is  a baseball game and thursday is 1/2 day and Friday is also the big day where my DD gets her results and we see if our vacation is still going to be on ... WE need lots of LUCK  and mummy dust . 

On top of all this I am not feeling the best too much going on and well it makes me kind of nutty trying to get everything done. 
Right now we are looking for Vacation alternatives if we dont get to go on one . I am thinking a of a few small trips . One to Hershey Park , one to maybe Six Flags on New England . Depending on the days off we may even try Cedar Point   .... Cedar Point is my Choice  

Ok gotta run kids need me ready soon so I can get them off to school and then off to the fun stuff mommies do . 

Hope everyone is doing well and that nobody minds my little rants we are hopeful to be doing a   On friday . I think I will feel better once we know Very Stressed  until then .


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## scotlass

Mornin Youse......

Barb : great photos of the wee fella.
Did he pass or do you not find out on the day ? 
He looks so focused and confident I'm sure he did great !!

The boy and I both do Karate, Matthew is brown belt purple tag and i passed my 3 rd Kyu brown belt on saturday.....sooooo chuffed because I've not been well and it was very tiring....i was in bed the rest off the day.But after training hard for 3 months i was gonnae give it a go and i got through.JUST..... 

The boys Street dance show was AMASING !!!!
I will tell youse more later.

Hope youse are all well x


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin'.

Hi.

Lots to do....leavin' soon  

scotlas....yes...he passed.  He will now train to be tested for his 2nd degree blackbelt in September   yikes!!  My 9 yr old entering 4th grade with a 2nd degree  

Gotta git movin'.....time is tickin'!

 to everyone....sorry I'm MIA lately....  

Bye.


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> GOOD MORNING IT 'S MONDAY
> 
> Gotta love Monday ....NOT
> 
> NO work today off to a PTA meeting to vote on spending  then off to my DS class for a party . End of the year is almost here   .
> 
> Another big week here Today DS has his party , Tuesday is a dental day  4 of us going for cleanings and then Friday my DH is going for a tooth removal as well as a removal of a growth on the inside of his cheek.
> Wed is  a baseball game and thursday is 1/2 day and Friday is also the big day where my DD gets her results and we see if our vacation is still going to be on ... WE need lots of LUCK  and mummy dust .
> 
> On top of all this I am not feeling the best too much going on and well it makes me kind of nutty trying to get everything done.
> Right now we are looking for Vacation alternatives if we dont get to go on one . I am thinking a of a few small trips . One to Hershey Park , one to maybe Six Flags on New England . Depending on the days off we may even try Cedar Point   .... Cedar Point is my Choice
> 
> Ok gotta run kids need me ready soon so I can get them off to school and then off to the fun stuff mommies do .
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and that nobody minds my little rants we are hopeful to be doing a   On friday . I think I will feel better once we know Very Stressed  until then .



mummy dust being sent your way..

hope all turns out fine for your hubby.  dental work is not a fun way to spend time off work.

think positive!
she passed the math tests and you are going to florida.
when do your kids go back to school?
september?

yup, 4 houses flushed into the river.  island no more.........tsk tsk the horrors of it........ 



scotlass said:


> Mornin Youse......
> 
> Barb : great photos of the wee fella.
> Did he pass or do you not find out on the day ?
> He looks so focused and confident I'm sure he did great !!
> 
> The boy and I both do Karate, Matthew is brown belt purple tag and i passed my 3 rd Kyu brown belt on saturday.....sooooo chuffed because I've not been well and it was very tiring....i was in bed the rest off the day.But after training hard for 3 months i was gonnae give it a go and i got through.JUST.....
> 
> The boys Street dance show was AMASING !!!!
> I will tell youse more later.
> 
> Hope youse are all well x



remind me not to get on youse bad side..........karate kid you are !!
take care, rest up and be well



bubba's mom said:


> Mornin'.
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Lots to do....leavin' soon
> 
> scotlas....yes...he passed.  He will now train to be tested for his 2nd degree blackbelt in September   yikes!!  My 9 yr old entering 4th grade with a 2nd degree
> 
> Gotta git movin'.....time is tickin'!
> 
> to everyone....sorry I'm MIA lately....
> 
> Bye.



i bet no one would ever kick sand in bubba's face on the beach.
congrats on his new belt!

have a fun day.
i know you have a trip calling your name.



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies  *



and a very good morning to you also St. L

are you and Gage feeling better?
i hope so



see you later homies.
i have to leave around 7:30 for a doctor appointment this morning.
catch you later gators....


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> mummy dust being sent your way..
> 
> hope all turns out fine for your hubby.  dental work is not a fun way to spend time off work.
> 
> think positive!
> she passed the math tests and you are going to florida.
> when do your kids go back to school?
> september?
> 
> yup, 4 houses flushed into the river.  island no more.........tsk tsk the horrors of it........
> 
> 
> 
> remind me not to get on youse bad side..........karate kid you are !!
> take care, rest up and be well
> 
> 
> 
> i bet no one would ever kick sand in bubba's face on the beach.
> congrats on his new belt!
> 
> have a fun day.
> i know you have a trip calling your name.
> 
> 
> 
> and a very good morning to you also St. L
> 
> are you and Gage feeling better?
> i hope so
> 
> 
> 
> see you later homies.
> i have to leave around 7:30 for a doctor appointment this morning.
> catch you later gators....



*Thanks for asking Mac and Gage is doing great and the only thing I am trying to get him to get in bed a little earlier cause vacation is less than 2 weeks away and don't want him sleeping all day when we are on vacation but thats a pre teen cause all they want is to have friends over and play video games all night long  and as far as it goes for me I am feeling a little better  *


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Mornin'.
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Lots to do....leavin' soon
> 
> scotlas....yes...he passed.  He will now train to be tested for his 2nd degree blackbelt in September   yikes!!  My 9 yr old entering 4th grade with a 2nd degree
> 
> Gotta git movin'.....time is tickin'!
> 
> to everyone....sorry I'm MIA lately....
> 
> Bye.



*WOW Barb Bubba is 9 and already going for 2nd degree black belt  
That takes alot of dedication you and Dh must be some proud parents and congrats to bubba.*


----------



## keishashadow

morning all - not sure if i'll be back tomorrow...1 more sleep for us & we're up, up & away!!! 

rose - missed u, hope ur trip is going swell

who else in the world - donald?  can't remember, everybody party on down

marci - ur sons look like wilderbeasts stuck in the mud...run, the lions are coming lol. Hope they didn't have their shoes on . Always enjoy ur pics



donaldduck352 said:


> Kinda know were your at on this.My DS14 was told by the fam doc about his blood pressure was a little high for his age.Change of diet was the 1'st thing he said.But the biggest thing is be active.Unfortante in Florida they have no PE in the schools anymore So the doc said sign him up for somekinda sport.Football it was.In 3weeks everything was normal.
> You kinda have to picture my son.@ 14 he is 6foot tall wieghs around 235,and after football is built better then me Must of gotit from his moms side.
> Want to talk about shoe size,special order 15EEE. Alot of $ putting clothes on him...


a bruiser indeed 


macraven said:


> yea, i'm invisible...........


lol - ala beam me up scottie!



Metro West said:


> Just a quick note to say hello and sorry I've been MIA lately. I've been dealing with some health issues this week but am on the road to recovery.
> 
> I will be posting more as I feel better.


 
be well bud! too good of guy to be kept down 



bubba's mom said:


> donald....where do you live in central FL? I am almost certain I've been to that Best Buy. At least, I've been to A Best Buy in Ocala.....will be back in Ocala July 3-9.
> 
> Put a fork in me....I am *done*! THREE AND A HALF HOURS of sitting on the bleacher for Bubba's karate midterm


r u well done or just pink in the middle lol?

congrats to bubba - he is the man!!!!!!!! 

hey, the pics are great! is randy tanning too? yinz look great...soooooo close for u! enjoy that great trip u have planned...take pics!



tarheelmjfan said:


> Hi all,
> Stopping in to say "hi", & try to make sure I don't miss wishing any of the summer travelers a safe & fun trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I missed Rose.
> .


missed you, hope everything works out well for u & your family!



RVGal said:


> Hey, I don't want to be the only person in the world that knows this crap.


 
u r the resident crap/poop expert 

they're scary beasties to me, only see them in the zoo in my part of the woods



coastermom said:


> Hello All ..
> 
> Very moody here I don't really know why ..
> 
> Our bank cleared a check for $415 and it was written for $15
> 
> Our car needs 2 new tires so we did that at $300
> .


 
i'd be in a mood too if i were u, hang in there

i finally tracked down the mechanic i owe him $350 or so, guess it's not too bad for inspection, front brakes/rotors & AC inspection (that did squat) lol

got a registered letter on Saturday 

stock company's vendor lost tape with all our info on it they are providing 2 years worth of daily credit monitoring/insurance/even free unlimited freezes on our credit report. Only problem, since we're leaving tomorrow...and won't be home to take the calls verifying charges to our account...i've either got to figure out how to funnel home calls to cell or just take cash/traveler's checks...least it happened beforehand so i knew/had it happen once w/1 CC on vacation-fraud issue

figuring it out will give me something to do todaylol


----------



## marciemi

Okay Mac - I'll post the rest of our pics from Lake Delton before I go on to the boring family pics!

This was where we parked - a fancy rental "spa" area - you can see the docks that go to nowhere:






Kids in the muck:











This is what's left of the lake:






A couple shots just looking around the lake:











One last shot of the kids out there:


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> The boy and I both do Karate, Matthew is brown belt purple tag and i passed my 3 rd Kyu brown belt on saturday.....sooooo chuffed because I've not been well and it was very tiring....i was in bed the rest off the day.But after training hard for 3 months i was gonnae give it a go and i got through.JUST.....



Congrats! Now get rested up! 



> The boys Street dance show was AMASING !!!!
> I will tell youse more later.
> 
> Hope youse are all well x



Don't forget we want pics!!!


Marcie those pics are amazing. So sad for all those people. 

Janet - Have a fabulous trip!

Barb - You too! 

Tammie - So sorry you are still in limbo with dh's job. Keep the faith, something will come through for him. How is Kenny feeling? How are things with his girlfriend and her mom? I hope everything is good. 

Mary - Still got my fingers crossed for you. Let us know when you find out about dd's grade on that test. 

Lawrence - how many more days for you guys? Are your allergies doing any better? 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tlinus

*Marcie - 

Love the pics......can not imagine that it used to be a lake  


Morning Homies!!!! 

Sent the younger kids to the playground camp at their school. Goes til the 18th of July. 9-12 everyday for a total cost of 15 bucks per kid! Not too bad!! Arts and crafts, play time and every Wednesday they have a picnic.

Mary - de-stress Momma - everything will be fine  

Hey Barb - its getting close to THAT time  

Janet - you too!!!!!    

Lawrence - glad to hear about Gage's interest in his salt intake - shows a great deal of maturity  . When I was preg with Kait, I had to cut out the salt, had pre eclampsia, on bedrest on my left side, swollen tree trunk legs, BP was through the roof. Used the salt substitute and had no problems with that. To this day I very, very rarely ever add any salt to my foods. I may be fat and have thyroid and triglyceride problems, but my blood pressure is pretty steady at 110/70  

Ahem, Miss mac,  PHILLIES rule    

Let me get me coffee ready and I will start/continue the installment of the trip report that got lost in cyber space  

Morning to ALL our homies in this box!!!! Have a great Monday!!! *


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> u r the resident crap/poop expert




And I haven't lost my expert status yet.  We had to rent a Rug Doctor yesterday.  Notice I said that we HAD to rent one.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Congrats! Now get rested up!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget we want pics!!!
> 
> 
> Marcie those pics are amazing. So sad for all those people.
> 
> Janet - Have a fabulous trip!
> 
> Barb - You too!
> 
> Tammie - So sorry you are still in limbo with dh's job. Keep the faith, something will come through for him. How is Kenny feeling? How are things with his girlfriend and her mom? I hope everything is good.
> 
> Mary - Still got my fingers crossed for you. Let us know when you find out about dd's grade on that test.
> 
> Lawrence - how many more days for you guys? Are your allergies doing any better?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



*We have about 12 days and allergies are acting up a little but not as bad lately *


----------



## macraven

back from the doc earlier than i planned.

woo hoo......


marci, just think of the business that place will encounter now.
a dock without the lake............wow, that is horrible

keisha, what do you mean one more sleep????


no one sleeps the night before an exciting vacation......... 


a big shout out to all the homies that have stopped by this morning.

and tlinus, i'll be waiting with my coffee to read your next trippie installment


----------



## marciemi

Mac - yeah, my kids came out of the "lake" covered in muck (if you couldn't tell).  Of course DH (who was down there with them letting them go into the mud) wasn't allowing any of them anywhere near the new car looking like that.  This complex had a big decorative fountain in the front.  We decided that based on how the kids looked, and the lack of people obviously staying there, that the best alternative for all concerned was for them to wash off their feet and shoes in the fountain.   Yeah, we wouldn't have even considered it normally, but the combination of the new car and the lack of people necessitated it!  I did walk away while they did it so I could pretend I wasn't with them!  

I wish we'd been able to take one more pic.  On our way there and home, we drove through Oshkosh/Omro, which was an area that was hit hard by flooding.  It was kind of funny to see the exact opposite there.  Entire playgrounds, benches, garages, etc. sitting in water where it shouldn't have been.  On the way out we just stared, but on the way home we were going to stop and grab a pic of the kids on one of the playgrounds (that was about 2 feet underwater!).  Right as we hit the start of the playground, it just started POURING.  We decided this was a sign that the pic was not meant to be!


----------



## macraven

my friend has a place at Waterford.

they lost their deck and boat launch.

water in their downstairs also.......

not a good thing.......


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Eve all.Alittle qiuet today in san land.Figure stop in and say hi all!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Evening All! bout to take the dogs for a walk, the daschund needs the exercise. 

Be back in a jiffy


----------



## donaldduck352

hey ::cop: er have agood day or what


----------



## RAPstar

evening everyone. home again. finally got the CD I ordered from Best Buy a few weeks ago. They sent me the wrong one, so they had to resend it. It only cost me $3 so i'm not too sore


----------



## Sharon G

coastermom said:


> GOOD MORNING IT 'S MONDAY
> 
> Gotta love Monday ....NOT
> 
> NO work today off to a PTA meeting to vote on spending  then off to my DS class for a party . End of the year is almost here   .
> 
> Another big week here Today DS has his party , Tuesday is a dental day  4 of us going for cleanings and then Friday my DH is going for a tooth removal as well as a removal of a growth on the inside of his cheek.
> Wed is  a baseball game and thursday is 1/2 day and Friday is also the big day where my DD gets her results and we see if our vacation is still going to be on ... WE need lots of LUCK  and mummy dust .
> 
> On top of all this I am not feeling the best too much going on and well it makes me kind of nutty trying to get everything done.
> Right now we are looking for Vacation alternatives if we dont get to go on one . I am thinking a of a few small trips . One to Hershey Park , one to maybe Six Flags on New England . Depending on the days off we may even try Cedar Point   .... Cedar Point is my Choice
> 
> Ok gotta run kids need me ready soon so I can get them off to school and then off to the fun stuff mommies do .
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and that nobody minds my little rants we are hopeful to be doing a   On friday . I think I will feel better once we know Very Stressed  until then .



I feel stressed just reading that!  Positive thoughts going in your direction.

mac - I'm checking in!


DS is rebuilding my computer. It was taking 10 minutes or so to load a document or open a new page. I'm using his brandy new laptop he got for graduation. It's taking some getting used too!


Janet and Barb and Mary - have a great time on vacation. have a margarita or two for me!


----------



## keishashadow

im ready, willing & able, thanx for the well wishin

st L - don't think i'll be back to wish ur family a great trip, after all the obstacles yall certainly deserve a relaxing break 

tricia - we've worn out 2 bissel rug scrubbers over the past 10 years, think we've come out ahead over the rentals...nice for spot cleaning w/the pups...think the last one was well under $100, nice to be able to freshen up the carpets as the mood strikes me.  I have flat nap berbers though , not sure how they'd handle heavy nap/pile


----------



## coastermom

I am hopeful that the mummy dust is gonna work. 

The banking error has been fixed ... THANK GOD I was a little worried about getting that $400 bucks back. 

Had the car inspected ... IT PASSED and well now if my DD passes this will calm us all down.  .. I think I have offically cracked ...

Went to the class party for DS and it was very nice until it rained on us . the kids didn't even mind and it was only a sprinkle .  

I think I am done with work and well it kind of feels good and kind of feels bad as now the pay will also stop soon ... 

 I am scrapbooking tonight so i am feeling a little better   . I think my hormones are crazy this month .. Too much stuff going on at once.  

I totally forgot about another  bridal shower for our cousin this weekend and had to go get a gift today .. another $150 bucks ... This is nuts the shower is Sunday and thank goodness my sister asked me what i was wearing other wise a check it would have been ...   I think I have lost my mind if anyone finds it please return it .... NOW 


Ok guys off to finish another page and then off to sleep  

See everyone in the morning ... HAPPY THOUGHTS >> HAPPY THOUGHTS >>>


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> im ready, willing & able, thanx for the well wishin
> 
> st L - don't think i'll be back to wish ur family a great trip, after all the obstacles yall certainly deserve a relaxing break
> 
> tricia - we've worn out 2 bissel rug scrubbers over the past 10 years, think we've come out ahead over the rentals...nice for spot cleaning w/the pups...think the last one was well under $100, nice to be able to freshen up the carpets as the mood strikes me.  I have flat nap berbers though , not sure how they'd handle heavy nap/pile



*Thanks that means alot and you just go and have a great time on your trip  *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Janet,
Have a great trip, & stay safe!  It sounds like you have an awesome one planned.    Enjoy!!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

donaldduck352 said:


> hey ::cop: er have agood day or what



Had a Donut for breakfast . besides taht, I had a lot of paperwork to do for this store robbing. took the whole day pretty much


----------



## RAPstar

i hate being stressed. i'm surprised i don't have an ulcer yet.


----------



## macraven

keisha, you know you won't sleep tonight.
you leave in the morning for your vacay.


come on the thread later tonight and we will play cards.

i like go fish and uno.

your choice.

if you don't come back but check in morning time to say tata to us, have a wonderful trip!
you deserve it.


----------



## marciemi

Some pics to look at while you don't sleep Janet (and Mac!):

All the kids at the lake:






Matt and the GF up on the big rock formation:






Matt and GF in the hammock:






Guess who?  Playing mini golf:






Eric at Noah's Ark with the umbrella hat that they won 4 of in the arcade:






Okay, that's enough for now!  More boring pics for you all later!

Janet - have a great trip!


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies and Sweet Dreams  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Just stopping buy for a quick "Hi and good night" *


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## coastermom

Morning ...

Just a quick HI have to go return school books with DD and then we still need to wait till FRIDAY for our results the waiting is the worse...

Any how off we go see everyone later ... enjoy  



Serenity NOW ... SERENITY NOW ...


----------



## tlinus

cbdmhgp said:


> Evening All! bout to take the dogs for a walk, *the daschund *needs the exercise.
> 
> Be back in a jiffy



*we have one too.....she's a miniature longhair......and a real PITA sometimes  *


----------



## tlinus

*Morning all!!!

Another busy day on tap here - good news is I was able to shut off the central air  

Have loads of laundry and have to pick up DH's new clothes from JCPenney Catalog desk. 

How many days left until school starts??!!??   *


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> *Morning all!!!
> 
> Another busy day on tap here - good news is I was able to shut off the central air
> 
> Have loads of laundry and have to pick up DH's new clothes from JCPenney Catalog desk.
> 
> How many days left until school starts??!!??   *



*Not soon enough for me and if it wasn't for up coming vacation I think I would be going batty   *


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *Not soon enough for me and if it wasn't for up coming vacation I think I would be going batty   *



*Just keep that in yer mind   

This is one reason I hate taking vacation early in the year.....nothing to look forward too later. May have to squeeze something in this fall. Long weekend at the new Hard Rock Park has been tossed around......will keep you all posted  *


----------



## macraven

morning homies


----------



## loribell

Good morning everyone!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> morning homies



*Good morning Mac  *


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Good morning everyone!



*Good morning Lori  *


----------



## cbdmhgp

tlinus said:


> *we have one too.....she's a miniature longhair......and a real PITA sometimes  *



ours is a mini, short red-haired. MY son named him Bart after Bart Simpson. NOw that there is a Simpsons ride at Universal, he's our best souvenir 

Mac........Mornin' to ya


----------



## coastermom

ky07 said:


> *Not soon enough for me and if it wasn't for up coming vacation I think I would be going batty   *





WE HAVEN'T EVEN GOTTEN OUT YET !!!!  

I wish school was over and we all knew what we were doing here . Only a few more days and things will all be straightened out . I just wish i knew already ... makes me nutty  Need my mummy dust  

Ok back to scrapbooking now


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies 
Pretty quiet in here tonight  *


----------



## Sharon G

Yeah it sure is quiet.

Less than two weeks until your vacation, so St L., who is more exicted, you or the kids?


----------



## macraven

we have a couple of homies that are doing vacation now.

keisha left this morning and brab leaves tonight for the hotel at the airport.
they take off early tomorrow morning then.

rose is in the motherland.

alison is at the darkside.

lots of homies on vacay now.


----------



## Sharon G

We had a beautiful rainbow earlier tonight. It lasted a good 45 minutes.

Took a couple shots outside my house.


----------



## loribell

Beautiful pictures Sharon! 

Can't beleive we have so many homies on vacation at once. 

Lawrence yours is getting SO close! I bet you're ready to get there. 

Night everyone!


----------



## ky07

Sharon G said:


> Yeah it sure is quiet.
> 
> Less than two weeks until your vacation, so St L., who is more exicted, you or the kids?



*Actually I think DW is more excited but have to admitt I am too and those rainbows are beautiful  *


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Beautiful pictures Sharon!
> 
> Can't beleive we have so many homies on vacation at once.
> 
> Lawrence yours is getting SO close! I bet you're ready to get there.
> 
> Night everyone!



*Yeah Lori I am ready but always nervous about flying  *


----------



## marciemi

Sharon - save that second one in case you ever decide to sell your house.  That would look great in a realtor listing!


----------



## Sharon G

Whatta you  say we move to our new house while everyone is on vacation!!! We get first pick of the bedrooms.   I'm tired of sharing a room with someone who snores!


----------



## Sharon G

marciemi said:


> Sharon - save that second one in case you ever decide to sell your house.  That would look great in a realtor listing!



I must have been holding the camera crooked thou, the house looks like its sliding downhill!

Marcie - I loved the photos of your boys at the lake. Boys and mud....they never outgrow it do they!


----------



## macraven

double rainbows!!


beautiful......


----------



## bubba's mom

i like mac's thinkin'   ..... we leave WED nite for the hotel at the airport....we fly THURSDAY 7am    ....but, thanks for tryin to get me there sooner mac  

sharon.... i see a double rainbow...double good luck!  The pic of the rainbows w/ your house looks like a picture in a magazine or a postcard....not an 'everyday picture of your house'    VERY beautiful....thanks for sharing! 


just breezin' thru to say "hi" and "bye".... 

haveta get to bed....5:30am comes early!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, last couple pics.  I guess they won't be as cool as Sharon's, but might as well share them!  I know I asked you guys about the tent thing with the GF.  She did end up sleeping in the tent alone (which I really think was worse, because every free minute DS ended up alone in there with her!), but we put it really close to the camper.  Here's them being cute with the tent/camper in the background:






Her in her tent:






Another water park pic of one of the boys' favorite rides at Noah's Ark:






Playing volleyball on our campsite, with the new car in the background:






Off to bed - an early morning tomorrow with Eric's golf.  These 6:30am leagues are killing me!


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies 
hitting the sack so sweet dreams to all  *


----------



## macraven

oops, i was scooting brab out the door a day early.......sorry charlie


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening...err or possibly morning considering it is 12:22...

Just poppin in to let you know I'm still around

Have a great time to all who are going to vacay...live it up!


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin everyone!!!

If I don't make it back...cya in a week or so 

Lawrence...see you 2 wks from tomorrow 

Flying 7am tomorrow and lots to pack today before leaving for hotel at airport!

Behave y'all...keep 'em in line mac!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Mornin everyone!!!
> 
> If I don't make it back...cya in a week or so
> 
> Lawrence...see you 2 wks from tomorrow
> 
> Flying 7am tomorrow and lots to pack today before leaving for hotel at airport!
> 
> Behave y'all...keep 'em in line mac!



*See you there Barb and have a great time   *


----------



## loribell

I'm so excited for ya Barb! Have a fabulous vacation!!!!!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ...

Barb Have FUN on your trip and send some mummy dust back for me ...


Wow sharon those rainbows are somthing else . What great pictures . 

Today is the last FULL day of school ..   
Thursday is 1/2 a day for the middle DD and my DS and Friday is our big day to see if our older DD has to go to summer school or not ... I hope and pray NOT because if she does there will be no IOA/USF or WDW for us this summer.  .

Work is over which I guess is good .. Got the shower gift I was waiting for but the wrapping paper was all messed up so I have to re-wrap it for sunday . Still no idea what to wear to this thing .  

Hope everyone is well and I will try to BBL but DH has a party tonight for the end of the school year and DS has a baseball game so I am busy again . 
Always running I need a break... Off to starbucks for that break soon .


----------



## macraven

"keep them in line mac"................... 



gee, i thought everyone walked in a staight line here.

well, everyone except tracie when she has her beer...... 


hope all goes great with you brab.
it has to be, you're on vacation!


and a very good morning to all the homies here this morning....


where is fletcher..........mr human alarm clock.......


----------



## tlinus

coastermom said:


> Hello all ...
> 
> Barb Have FUN on your trip and send some mummy dust back for me ...
> 
> 
> Wow sharon those rainbows are somthing else . What great pictures .
> 
> Today is the last FULL day of school ..
> Thursday is 1/2 a day for the middle DD and my DS and *Friday is our big day to see if our older DD has to go to summer school or not ... I hope and pray NOT because if she does there will be no IOA/USF or WDW for us this summer.  .*
> Work is over which I guess is good .. Got the shower gift I was waiting for but the wrapping paper was all messed up so I have to re-wrap it for sunday . Still no idea what to wear to this thing .
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I will try to BBL but DH has a party tonight for the end of the school year and DS has a baseball game so I am busy again .
> Always running I need a break... Off to starbucks for that break soon .



*Morning all!!!!

Mary - If I were you, I would call the school and find out. Just tell them that you need to know because you need to cancel by a certain day or you will lose your money. I am sure you are not the only parent to do that   just a suggestion.

Barb - have a great vacation (but I can tell you that in person tonight )

::cop: er  - that is exactly what sadie is.......but she has black trim on her ears and tail

marcie - nice pics of the camp area

Lawrence - I don't like flying either.....but it sure beats 2 days of driving and hearing the whining  Maybe visit the doc for a few pills. That is what I do.....it is noted in my chart too  

mac - sure was nice of you to try and get brab out early.......I am sure that if it were free - she would have jumped at the chance   

kfish - good to see you around - not too much longer and you will have some time to finish the first trippie before you go on your second  

sharon - I LOVED your pictures.....so beautiful!! I have one picture of a rainbow from YEARS ago.....before we moved here and they truly are a work of wonder!!!


Have a great Hump Day everyone!!!*


----------



## cbdmhgp

morning all!

bad news, Ds 17 Hayden busted his head at work last night, had to go get a few stiches , but I have an excuse for today off though. I believe he got 4 stiches, but now he will have to go to Orlando with those in I believe. 

linus- I like the way your dog is being descibed, next one I get might be like that

Check back in on the homies later

only 5 more days


----------



## Sharon G

Wow, what a nice looking campground. Looks like the sites are spaced out enough so that you can't see your neighbor. 

One of the first times I went camping as a young adult with my boyfriend we almost got kicked out of the park! 
Like most 20 somethings we were used to staying up all hours of the night.
Around 10 PM we decided to make some Jiffy Pop popcorn on the campstove. Do you know how loud the popping is in a quiet campground?! Didn't take long for the rangers to come over and see what was going on! The little kids in the site next to us woke up crying...we were not popular the next day. Ooops.


----------



## macraven

cbdmhgp said:


> morning all!
> 
> bad news, Ds 17 Hayden busted his head at work last night, had to go get a few stiches , but I have an excuse for today off though. I believe he got 4 stiches, but now he will have to go to Orlando with those in I believe.
> 
> linus- I like the way your dog is being descibed, next one I get might be like that
> 
> Check back in on the homies later
> 
> only 5 more days





OUCH.............sending mummy dust for hayden.  hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Sharon G

*Brab* - have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## tlinus

cbdmhgp said:


> morning all!
> 
> bad news, Ds 17 Hayden busted his head at work last night, had to go get a few stiches , but I have an excuse for today off though. I believe he got 4 stiches, but now he will have to go to Orlando with those in I believe.
> 
> linus- I like the way your dog is being descibed, next one I get might be like that
> 
> Check back in on the homies later
> 
> only 5 more days



OUCH!!! Sorry to hear about ds. Are they the stitches that dissolve? Just be careful!!

Not a great picture....but here she is....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

EVIL PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  





On an unrelated note, I'm getting my own laptop today.


----------



## Sharon G

cbdmhgp said:


> morning all!
> 
> bad news, Ds 17 Hayden busted his head at work last night, had to go get a few stiches , but I have an excuse for today off though. I believe he got 4 stiches, but now he will have to go to Orlando with those in I believe.
> 
> linus- I like the way your dog is being descibed, next one I get might be like that
> 
> Check back in on the homies later
> 
> only 5 more days



Yikes, that must have been scarey for a bit. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> EVIL PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, I'm getting my own laptop today.



glowing eyes will always be watching you................ 



hooray for the laptop!
what are we getting?


----------



## Sharon G

tlinus said:


> Not a great picture....but here she is....




Awwww, what a cute pup!


----------



## Sharon G

the Dark Marauder said:


> EVIL PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, I'm getting my own laptop today.



YAY!!!  What kind did you end up getting? Just bought one for my son for graduation and he was adament it had linux not windows.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I got a $479 one from Circuit City. Acer.

The only downfall is that it has Windows Vista.


----------



## Sharon G

the Dark Marauder said:


> I got a $479 one from Circuit City. Acer.
> 
> The only downfall is that it has Windows Vista.



Lots of luck heading your way with Vista....


----------



## Sharon G

I like Circuit City. They usually are pretty helpful if you have a problem.
James ended up getting a Lenovo Think Pad. I'd never heard of it but that's what he wanted. It was less that $500 too!


----------



## cbdmhgp

tlinus said:


> OUCH!!! Sorry to hear about ds. Are they the stitches that dissolve? Just be careful!!
> 
> Not a great picture....but here she is....



I love that dog. NExt one I get WILL be just like yours hopefully.

Ds is better now, he just got up. Doctor called back and said that they will give us a kit to take the stitches out ourselves, my wife is a nurse so I will just stand back and let her do it.

Freak accident though, he was closing last night at the BBQ place, and him and his friend were taking out the trash. broken broom in the trash, so they couldn't fit it in the trash can, so they had to break it all the way. My ds stands back and his friend breaks the broom on the ground, and the broken end of the broom flys off and hit my son in the head. You would never think of something like that to end up so bad. and he was about 15 ft. from his friend at the time


----------



## ky07

cbdmhgp said:


> I love that dog. NExt one I get WILL be just like yours hopefully.
> 
> Ds is better now, he just got up. Doctor called back and said that they will give us a kit to take the stitches out ourselves, my wife is a nurse so I will just stand back and let her do it.
> 
> Freak accident though, he was closing last night at the BBQ place, and him and his friend were taking out the trash. broken broom in the trash, so they couldn't fit it in the trash can, so they had to break it all the way. My ds stands back and his friend breaks the broom on the ground, and the broken end of the broom flys off and hit my son in the head. You would never think of something like that to end up so bad. and he was about 15 ft. from his friend at the time



*Ouch his friend must have been putting some force behind trying to break that broom*


----------



## Sharon G

cbdmhgp said:


> Ds is better now, he just got up. Doctor called back and said that they will give us a kit to take the stitches out ourselves, my wife is a nurse so I will just stand back and let her do it.
> 
> Freak accident though, he was closing last night at the BBQ place, and him and his friend were taking out the trash. broken broom in the trash, so they couldn't fit it in the trash can, so they had to break it all the way. My ds stands back and his friend breaks the broom on the ground, and the broken end of the broom flys off and hit my son in the head. You would never think of something like that to end up so bad. and he was about 15 ft. from his friend at the time



Wow, he's lucky it did'nt hit him in the eye....


----------



## cbdmhgp

Sharon G said:


> Wow, he's lucky it did'nt hit him in the eye....



oh yes he is very lucky





ky07 said:


> *Ouch his friend must have been putting some force behind trying to break that broom*



His friend working with him is the starting Linebacker for the Varsity football team, so I don't think he put that much force on it. It was realy just bad luck.
but, his friend went with him to the hospital, and he felt really bad about it.


----------



## ky07

cbdmhgp said:


> oh yes he is very lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His friend working with him is the starting Linebacker for the Varsity football team, so I don't think he put that much force on it. It was realy just bad luck.
> but, *his friend went with him to the hospital, and he felt really bad about it*.



*Hey now thats a true friend and you don't get many like that in life  *


----------



## loribell

Chris sorry to hear about your sons accident. Thankfully it was not worse. I hope he is feeling okay today. 

Evenin' everyone!


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Chris sorry to hear about your sons accident. Thankfully it was not worse. I hope he is feeling okay today.
> 
> Evenin' everyone!



*Evenin Lori  *


----------



## cbdmhgp

loribell said:


> Chris sorry to hear about your sons accident. Thankfully it was not worse. I hope he is feeling okay today.
> 
> Evenin' everyone!



Thanks Lori, he's doing much better now.





ky07 said:


> *Hey now thats a true friend and you don't get many like that in life  *



Yes he's lucky to have a friend like that


----------



## macraven

wow chris, that is a freak accident.

glad you shared with us.

hope all will be fine.
but what am i saying, his mom is a nurse, that is the next best thing to being a doctor........



you are using Hulk and Spidey bandaide on the stitch area, aren't you??


i'm told it makes the pain go away faster......


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys!  Here's today's big news:  my children decided to go grocery shopping on their own!   Well, Matt (16) and Eric (13) decided they had to, because Matt was out of vinegar (he tends to drink the stuff).  So they went to the grocery store and bought:

Red wine vinegar
2 bags of Cheetos
12-pack of Mountain Dew
Toothpaste

They're all set for college with these shopping habits - what do you think?!


----------



## RAPstar

whoops


----------



## cbdmhgp

macraven said:


> wow chris, that is a freak accident.
> 
> glad you shared with us.
> 
> hope all will be fine.
> but what am i saying, his mom is a nurse, that is the next best thing to being a doctor........
> 
> 
> 
> you are using Hulk and Spidey bandaide on the stitch area, aren't you??
> 
> 
> i'm told it makes the pain go away faster......



I have heard of that theory actually, shall do so. With my wife being a nurse she's always nice to have around....just in case


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies and sweet dreams  *


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Remember that new laptop I was excited about getting?

Dead on Arrival.     

I take it out of the box, and my stepmom notices there are scratches on it. Upon startup, a screen that says "Windows did not shut down normally last time" appears.  It's a new laptop... 

The date & time setup are wrong, so I fix that. Then I go to install my broadband card & office 2003 (since no software was loaded onto the laptop). I'm told I need to restart for changes to take effect. Normal.

The comp won't start.  It asks to go into repair mode. Repair mode is unable to help.     

My stepmom is taking it back to Circuit City tomorrow to try to get a replacement/refund.


----------



## macraven

oh snap darkie, that is horrible.......


i hate when things like that occur.



sending mummy dust that it all gets settled tomorrow.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

On a happier note, I faxed my resume to four different chiro offices in the Denver/Northglenn area. And I saw the Hulk movie, which was very good.


----------



## macraven

green lights out.

sweet sleep......


fletcher will be here in about 3 hours to wake us all up again.


----------



## tlinus

*Morning Homies. *

*I am sick.  

Not just sick. 

Mansick ( j/k guys)

I did not get to meet up with the Bubba family last night     (me thinks Barb is going to understand - don't want the Bubba's getting this nasty thing for their vacation). Was sound asleep on the couch at 6:30PM  ......yea. If I am asleep at 6:30PM, there is something wrong.

I am coughing, wheezing, stuffed up yet runny nose, hot then cold, slight fever.

Thanking DH because he had it last week  

Going to lay back down for a bit until I HAVE TO get up.

Have a great day all.....will bbl!!*


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## dlbbwu

Good morning everyone from Universal....see my trip report on the other board if you are bored...

It rained, HARD, yesterday and almost brought back memories of rescues....LOL....

The sun is out and it is almost 8:00 am with the family still in bed...I love it here and wish I could retire here....

Everyone keep safe out there...still a lot of flooding going on...


Next trip I will bring my laptop and ensure to keep everyone afloat....LOL


----------



## ky07

dlbbwu said:


> Good morning everyone from Universal....see my trip report on the other board if you are bored...
> 
> It rained, HARD, yesterday and almost brought back memories of rescues....LOL....
> 
> The sun is out and it is almost 8:00 am with the family still in bed...I love it here and wish I could retire here....
> 
> Everyone keep safe out there...still a lot of flooding going on...
> 
> 
> Next trip I will bring my laptop and ensure to keep everyone afloat....LOL


*Glad your having a good time Dave and I am the same way when I am down there and wish I could move there  *


----------



## cbdmhgp

Mornin' All Homies!

where is everyone?


----------



## ky07

cbdmhgp said:


> Mornin' All Homies!
> 
> where is everyone?



*I think most homies are on vacation or getting ready to go  *


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Good Morning, Homiez

I'm off to schlep logs/feed dinosaurs/steal souls/etc


----------



## ky07

the Dark Marauder said:


> Good Morning, Homiez
> 
> I'm off to schlep logs/feed dinosaurs/steal souls/etc



*Watch your hands while feeding the Dino's   *


----------



## cbdmhgp

ky07 said:


> *I think most homies are on vacation or getting ready to go  *



That's what I was assuming....I have to get ready myself, well off to work::cop: 

check back in later


----------



## coastermom

the Dark Marauder said:


> Good Morning, Homiez
> 
> I'm off to schlep logs/feed dinosaurs/steal souls/etc



Steal My Soul and leave it in USF ....    

BTW I have some people I would like to donate to feed to the Dinos...


----------



## loribell

DM - sucks about the laptop! Good luck with the job's in Colorado. Have fun at work. 

Tracie - Feel better soon and then kick dh in the rear for giving it to you!

Dave - I hope you have a lot of fun! 

Howdy to everyone else!!!!


----------



## tlinus

the Dark Marauder said:


> Good Morning, Homiez
> 
> I'm off to schlep logs/feed dinosaurs/steal souls/etc



And watch out......Barb and Allison are in town. At the same time. They will hunt you down!!!!


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> *Morning Homies. *
> 
> *I am sick.
> 
> Not just sick.
> 
> Mansick ( j/k guys)
> 
> I did not get to meet up with the Bubba family last night     (me thinks Barb is going to understand - don't want the Bubba's getting this nasty thing for their vacation). Was sound asleep on the couch at 6:30PM  ......yea. If I am asleep at 6:30PM, there is something wrong.
> 
> I am coughing, wheezing, stuffed up yet runny nose, hot then cold, slight fever.
> 
> Thanking DH because he had it last week
> 
> Going to lay back down for a bit until I HAVE TO get up.
> 
> Have a great day all.....will bbl!!*




i am so sorry to hear you are ill.
i know that killed you not meeting up with the bubba gang last night.

feel better soon......sending you mummy dust




ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies  *




and our new alarm clock this morning is St L............




dlbbwu said:


> Good morning everyone from Universal....see my trip report on the other board if you are bored...
> 
> It rained, HARD, yesterday and almost brought back memories of rescues....LOL....
> 
> The sun is out and it is almost 8:00 am with the family still in bed...I love it here and wish I could retire here....
> 
> Everyone keep safe out there...still a lot of flooding going on...
> 
> 
> Next trip I will bring my laptop and ensure to keep everyone afloat....LOL



ok, when you retire there get a big house with lots of rooms.
we will stay with you on vacay times to keep you company.
thats the type of homies we are, we will help you out.....

btw, do you furnish turn down service.... 



cbdmhgp said:


> Mornin' All Homies!
> 
> where is everyone?


i slept to 11:30
that's my excuse and i'm sticking                                                                     with it..   

i think fletcher needs a flogging for making me over sleep this morning.                  



coastermom said:


> Steal My Soul and leave it in USF ....
> 
> *BTW I have some people I would like to donate to feed to the Dinos.*..




line of the day !


----------



## RAPstar

Yay!!   I got transfered to another store. Since the one I work at is overstaffed, its really the only way to get my full 40 hours since we don't know when/if it will be where it can support 4 employees. But this will also be better cause I will be working with employees who have only been working less than 6 months for the company, as apposed to my 2 yrs of experience. So with me being able to possibly be more in control of the employees than with employees that I worked with before being promoted to manager, I may get my manager position back sooner too! Plus whoever was working at my new store never really did collection calls for the bounced loans, and I like doing them cause it keeps me busy, I may even make more commission money! Tho I'll only get one month's worth before my trip, it will still help!!  It is a 5 miles more away, but not terrible.


----------



## macraven

i must have been dreaming last night.

i could have sworn andy posted what he said above me before i went to bed this morning.


i am on my 6th cup of coffee so i am awake now.......... 


congrats andy on the victory and transfer!

since you will have so much more money now, we know who to go to for a loan..........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i must have been dreaming last night.
> 
> i could have sworn andy posted what he said above me before i went to bed this morning.
> 
> 
> i am on my 6th cup of coffee so i am awake now..........
> 
> 
> congrats andy on the victory and transfer!
> 
> since you will have so much more money now, we know who to go to for a loan..........



Well, yes because my company does payday loans!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Well, yes because my company does payday loans!





i'm talking about the bank of andy............


----------



## RVGal




----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm talking about the bank of andy............



i'm sorry but that bank has been closed due to lewd behaviour and general sexiness!


----------



## loribell

Hey Mac I had that same dream!


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Hey Mac I had that same dream!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey All.Sorry havent been around.Everytime I get a chance to go-online its thundering.Not taking any chances.Its doing it again,typical Florida weather!!Just A fly-by to say





Better get off before it gets bad again>>


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Hey Mac I had that same dream!






you mean the one about andy's lewdness and sexiness?


wow..........




hey donald. 
catch you later...


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> you mean the one about andy's lewdness and sexiness?
> 
> 
> wow..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey donald.
> catch you later...



ummmmm, about Andy's job!


----------



## orlandonyc

hey homiez... just got back. will post a trippie soon.


----------



## ky07

orlandonyc said:


> hey homiez... just got back. will post a trippie soon.



*Welcome back and hope you had a grat time  *


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies and sweet dreams Will see you all tomorrow  *


----------



## macraven

orlandonyc said:


> hey homiez... just got back. will post a trippie soon.



so that's where you snuck off to without me......... 


looking forward to hearing all about your trip!


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> ummmmm, about Andy's job!



nevermind.............


----------



## macraven

coaster mary..........

be sure to clue us in on what you find out tomorrow.

trip on/ trip off.......kid in summer school, kid on trip........


you know i will be up all night wondering and worrying about this....


some homie needs to get the go fish card deck out for me tonight....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

tlinus said:


> And watch out......Barb and Allison are in town. At the same time. They will hunt you down!!!!


Ohsnap. Where can I hide?
In the ET forest? In the Mummy temple? In the Dragons castle? In the Krustyland sideshow????


----------



## macraven

darkie, what about the computer that smom took back today?


you know what brab looks like, she has shown her pics and the son and hubby lots of time on the thread.

alison has thrown a pic in once before i believe.


do not feed them to the dinosaurs.
we like those homies....


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## macraven

morning St L and all homies this morning....




i think the sun will come out today.......along with the rain we are going to get....

what does everyone have planned for the weekend?


----------



## macraven

whew, glad it wasn't just me....

talked to another homie and it happened to her too.


for 15 minutes i kept getting fatal error message and couldn't get the thread up.

couldn't get any thing dis up.


looks like we are back in business............


----------



## loribell

I was getting the message too Mac. Guess we're back in business now. 

It rained here for a little while this morning. Now it is gone and supposed to be near 100 so it will be nice and humid. 

I will probably take Ally to see Wall-e this afternoon. Tomorrow may take her to our smallish amusement park, Frontier City. Ally & AJ are giving a free concert tomorrow night. 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## cbdmhgp

macraven said:


> morning St L and all homies this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the sun will come out today.......along with the rain we are going to get....
> 
> what does everyone have planned for the weekend?



PACKING! ready to leave at 8 p.m. on monday night,All of the kids are working this weekend. 

Haydens head is much better now, going to be a great vacation now with him back to health.

Garrison is so tan now, all the time in the sun as a lifeguard has changed his body so much.

I will post a pic of them later on today

Mac, hows your weekend looking






macraven said:


> whew, glad it wasn't just me....
> 
> talked to another homie and it happened to her too.
> 
> 
> for 15 minutes i kept getting fatal error message and couldn't get the thread up.
> 
> couldn't get any thing dis up.
> 
> 
> looks like we are back in business............



same here, got really scared


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> darkie, what about the computer that smom took back today?
> 
> 
> you know what brab looks like, she has shown her pics and the son and hubby lots of time on the thread.
> 
> alison has thrown a pic in once before i believe.
> 
> 
> do not feed them to the dinosaurs.
> we like those homies....


She got the CC charges reversed, that's it. No new laptop. That's fine. I'll get a new lappy before I leave.

As for Barb and Alison, if I see them, I'll see them.


----------



## coastermom

WE ARE ALL READY TO .... 


GO ON OUR TRIP     

Crazy as it sounds she got an 80 on the test . The english teacher almost didn't pass her though . But she got the 66 in the class and a 77 in the class with the final exam credit . 

We are really happy Child NOT in summer school and childern and parents are all       Ready to go on our trip .  


Gotta go help DH he had his tooth removal and his growth taken out . He is doing well but we need to go get some Soft food for him. 

BBL Thanks for listening   to the CRAZY LADY   for the past for days Mary is all better now ... Now that the kids are home WHEN DOES SCHOOL START AGAIN ???


----------



## marciemi

coastermom said:


> WE ARE ALL READY TO ....
> 
> 
> GO ON OUR TRIP



YAY!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good evening Homies.It's Friday.Stopping in for a
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




all!!


Hey mac how'bout them Ray's....


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> Good evening Homies.It's Friday.Stopping in for a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all!!
> 
> 
> Hey mac how'bout them Ray's....
















jk


----------



## scotlass

Is any one else having problems posting ??

My posts are appearing in the wrong place.....


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Is any one else having problems posting ??
> 
> My posts are appearing in the wrong place.....




Early the Dis was down for 1/2hr or so still having glitches.
I thought my computer crashed around 1PM.Scared everyone.
Hope nothing trying to hack the boards


----------



## donaldduck352

Or Skynet came on-line


----------



## coastermom

donaldduck352 said:


> Or Skynet came on-line



I blame Sky net ... Or the Grinch .... either way it is late and I need to be up by 6:30 for Baseball in the morning .... Going to sleep it is slow here tonight . Why are you guys such night owls?? I am too sleepy for that . 

Thanks for the mummy dust and   good luck guys . 


Off to  Sleep now .


----------



## macraven

i have insomnia.

i don't sleep much.

i usually fall asleep by 3-3:30 in the morning.

it is not any fun having it.


that's why i try to get the homies together for a game of "go fish" or uno at night....... 

and that is why you see my name in almost every post in the uo forums when you get up in the morning.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Is any one else having problems posting ??
> 
> My posts are appearing in the wrong place.....





mine have been too.

good to see youse here!

all going good fer youse?


----------



## cbdmhgp

coastermom said:


> I blame Sky net ... Or the Grinch .... either way it is late and I need to be up by 6:30 for Baseball in the morning .... Going to sleep it is slow here tonight . Why are you guys such night owls?? I am too sleepy for that .
> 
> Thanks for the mummy dust and   good luck guys .
> 
> 
> Off to  Sleep now .



Baseball in the early morning hours is me and my sons life


----------



## RAPstar

hi everyone!! Got the best surprise to day. My bestest friend Chip got me the new Guitar Hero for Nintendo DS for a late B-day present!! I kinda feel bad, since all I'm getting him is dinner at Tchoup Chop. lol


----------



## macraven

hey, andy, up for a game of "go fish"?


that's a nice gift he got you.

don't worry, he'll earn it back at that restrurant


----------



## marciemi

Andy - my youngest son got it for his DS as well and is enjoying it.  Now when does Aerosmith come out?


----------



## macraven

morning homies.


i think fletcher is slacking on his morning job here.
the human alarm clock is not ticking ..........

maybe fletcher is on summer mode.....


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i have insomnia.
> 
> i don't sleep much.
> 
> i usually fall asleep by 3-3:30 in the morning.
> 
> it is not any fun having it.
> 
> 
> that's why i try to get the homies together for a game of "go fish" or uno at night.......
> 
> and that is why you see my name in almost every post in the uo forums when you get up in the morning.




Hey mac,sometimes I cann't sleep eighter.Go fish or UNO is to hard to play on-line.Catch me on the game forum late @ night.We,ll play who has the faster computer 

Or any number of games they got on there.It will make you google alot.Ask scotlass,seen her post alot there!!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Apparently Brab tried to find me yesterday. I was there, but I was either Locked in the Box or was Out and About (within the area, but busy). I was told later that I was being Looked For.

Barb, if you're reading this, try again!


----------



## Sharon G

It's a sad day today at my house. We had to bury my kitty this morning.  She went from being healthy to not being able to breath in just a few hours. 

I took her to the emergency vet last night and she died an hour later.   We will miss her.


----------



## cbdmhgp

Sharon G said:


> It's a sad day today at my house. We had to bury my kitty this morning.  She went from being healthy to not being able to breath in just a few hours.
> 
> I took her to the emergency vet last night and she died an hour later.   We will miss her.



Sharon sorry to hear about your cat


----------



## donaldduck352

Sharon G said:


> It's a sad day today at my house. We had to bury my kitty this morning.  She went from being healthy to not being able to breath in just a few hours.
> 
> I took her to the emergency vet last night and she died an hour later.   We will miss her.




We have had our cat for 9yrs now.Cann't imagine what we would do if something happend to him.

Sorry for your loss..


----------



## loribell

Sharon so sorry about your kitty.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
I'm baaaaack!!!!!
We got back late, late last night(around midnight).
Had a great time at WDW/ UO/ IOA!!!     
Way too hot there at this time of year. I was so sick of sweating all the time, but glad to be in little cooler weather back here at home  
We all are pretty exhausted now. Doing laundry and still unpacking.
We made it home safe and no one got hurt or sick in our family, yea!!
So glad we got to see Spectromagic Parade and Wishes last Sunday night!  It rained 4 yrs ago when we went for Chrissy's MAW trip, so never got to see Spectromagic 4 yrs ago. 
Went to UO on Monday. Rode most of the rides even the Simpsons ride!!
Had some technical problems while we were there, for the Simpsons ride, but it all worked out. 
Tues was Hollywood studios- did most of everything we wanted to see. We even got to see the Block party parade(a new parade).
Wed we stayed at our resort and did the pool and went around All- Star Music and Movies and took pictures.
Thurs was IOA. We were by Dueling Dragons around 3:30pm. We weren't going to meet up with anyone, but we ended up there at 3:30pm anyways. Didn't go on that ride, tho. 
Yesterday we went to DTD Marketplace and shopped in the afternoon. We found the Wishes music CD   I have been wanting that music for 4 yrs! The one that goes with the Wishes fireworks, not the one they play on DisRadio. The Disney store doesn't carry the Wishes music, at least by me it doesn't. It is very hard to find.

I will write a more thorough(sp) TR in a few days, when I have time.
We did have a couple of small mishaps,. One of them was our digital camera broke on us   , so had to buy a few of the disposable cameras at WDW.
Won't be able to share our trip pics for awhile  
Did take pics of Wishes w/ my camera phone,but I don't know how to download to my computer yet  



Sharon- sorry to hear about your kitty   


I take it Barb and Coastermom are there at UO/ WDW now?  


Hi to all  

Not sure when I'll bbl, as Matthew wants to get on the computer. Everyone here is having computer withdrawal  
And I still have a ton of emails to go thru.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Not feeling too good cause I have a cold on top of the allergies
Sharon sorry about the loss of your kitty *


----------



## Sharon G

Thank you to all of you for the hugs and sympathy. It means alot to me. I keep expecting to see Honey laying on the cedar chest in the landing surveying her kingdom and not letting the other cat up the stairs!

Rose - glad your all back safe and sound. Sounds like you had a wonderful time!


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> It's a sad day today at my house. We had to bury my kitty this morning.  She went from being healthy to not being able to breath in just a few hours.
> 
> I took her to the emergency vet last night and she died an hour later.   We will miss her.



WHAT???

sharon i am so sorry about this.
i' m sure this being so unexpected is heartbreaking for you and the family.

have you in my prayers.


----------



## macraven

St L, hope you feel better soon.
you'll feel great once you hit universal !!

yoo hoo


rose, welcome back!

how did you like universal?
tell us your favorite rides there.
i bet the kids loved it, especially seussland.

did you get lots of pics at uo with the characters w/ your kids?


take your time settling down.
i know how tiring it is to come home from a trip with kids and then start the cooking and cleaning all over again.

looking forward to your trippie.


i'm off to buy cat food and a bd gc.

catch you later homies.


----------



## RVGal

Sharon G said:


> It's a sad day today at my house. We had to bury my kitty this morning.  She went from being healthy to not being able to breath in just a few hours.
> 
> I took her to the emergency vet last night and she died an hour later.   We will miss her.



Awww, Sharon.  Was this good kitty or bad kitty?  I never know what to say when something like this happens.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> hey, andy, up for a game of "go fish"?
> 
> 
> that's a nice gift he got you.
> 
> don't worry, he'll earn it back at that restrurant



I'm sure he will. lol And I'll play go fish with you anytime! 



marciemi said:


> Andy - my youngest son got it for his DS as well and is enjoying it.  Now when does Aerosmith come out?



It is quite fun! And I'm no w addicted to "Jessie's Girl" because of it. I believe the Aerosmith one comes out very soon, and I'm very tempted to get it. Course, it's hard to plunk down $90 when you have a trip to save for. Maybe Christmas!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Hey all!

just dropping in to say howdy!

Watching MIB right now on TNT, getting ready for UNIVERSAL in less than 2 days!!!!!


----------



## Sharon G

RVGal said:


> Awww, Sharon.  Was this good kitty or bad kitty?  I never know what to say when something like this happens.  I'm so sorry.



Wow, I'm surprised you remembered I had a good kitty and a bad kittie. Unfortunately, it's the good kitty that died. Bad kittie won't let anyone pick her up, nor will she sit in your lap. If you tpat her anywhere beside the top of her head she will bite you. She bit the vet once and drew blood! She has to wear a cat muzzle now.   She just sleeps, eats and poops. Not much fun to have around.


----------



## KStarfish82

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty, Sharon.


----------



## RVGal

Sharon G said:


> Wow, I'm surprised you remembered I had a good kitty and a bad kittie. Unfortunately, it's the good kitty that died. Bad kittie won't let anyone pick her up, nor will she sit in your lap. If you tpat her anywhere beside the top of her head she will bite you. She bit the vet once and drew blood! She has to wear a cat muzzle now.   She just sleeps, eats and poops. Not much fun to have around.



Bad kitty sounds like life with a newborn.  Well, except for the not letting you pick her up thing.  Or the biting thing.


----------



## Sharon G

Tricia - my boys are going to a NASCAR race tomorrow in Loudon New Hampshire. The first one ever for my DH! 60% chance of rain thou.  Keeping my fingers crossed for them. They are leaving at 6:30am. Its only a 2 hour drive and the race doesn't start until 2pm. I guess the roads get pretty backed up and you could be be sitting in traffic for hours. DH is bringing 3 lbs of steak tips to grill for 4 of them (a friend and his son are going too) plus potato salad and all the fixins. Guess he won't starve while they are there! 
told him to bring me back a Harvick mug!


----------



## coastermom

Sorry to hear about your kitty Sharon . I think you need a big  .


----------



## t-and-a

Sharon, I'm so sorry about your kitty! We're on our way home right now and I'm ready to see our kitty. My FIL has been feeding her while we've been on vacation. 

Things were extremely busy for us before our vacation and I didn't have much time to drop in here. We were at US/IOA from Saturday 6/21 through Friday 6/27. I'll post some pics later and try to do a TR. We met up with Barb and her family on Thursday and rode the Mummy and did Twister.


----------



## macraven

welcome back alison from your trip.


please do show your pics here !!

can't wait to see them....


----------



## Sharon G

Let me be the first to say:

GOOD MORNING!!!


----------



## macraven

i'll second that.


Good Morning Homies......



fletcher, keep this up and you may be replaced......... 

you best have an excuse while you aren't the alarm clock the past week...


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## RVGal

Morning.

Trying to get everyone clean and dressed.  Why is that so difficult?


----------



## loribell

Cause they are boys Tricia! 

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Morning all.....off to church, then have to do a lot of yard work before we leave tomorrow

drop in on the homies later


----------



## macraven

me too, off to church soon.


have your backs covered for the week............but be good just in case i nod off during the sermon.....


----------



## t-and-a

Mornin' Homies!

We got home last night at about 12:30. I'm up and the kids are up. Tim is still in bed.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I was up waaaay too early this AM.

Work's been busy. Still no sign of Barb or other homiez. I was even looking!


----------



## RVGal

the Dark Marauder said:


> I was up waaaay too early this AM.
> 
> Work's been busy. Still no sign of Barb or other homiez. I was even looking!



Barb is on the DCL boat by now.  She'll be back at Universal, ummmm... July 9th, I think, for another 3 night stay.  Isn't that when she's supposed to meet up with Lawrence and ride DD?


----------



## marciemi

Hi - we're back from a weekend of soccer, soccer, and more soccer.  With some storms thrown in to make things exciting.  Something wrong when we're two days away from July and this morning I'm wearing a turtleneck, a full set of sweats, a jacket and a raincoat.  And have a polartec blanket wrapped around me!

Matt refereed a total of 8 games and got $155 for his weekend of work.  Which will help pay for the complete system restore of his computer that he somehow crashed trying to install Leopard (why?  It wasn't a Mac.  I have no idea) on it!  And hopefully some left over to pay for 50 percent of the new cleats he wants.

Eric's team did okay in the tournament.  They won their first game of the season!!!!!  Against a team they didn't even expect to come close to beating (a state level team).  Of course then they lost to a team that they should have been able to stay close with, and then tied a team that they should have beaten soundly.  But hey - we'll take a win!

Sharon - I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  Even a year later, it's still hard for us and our kids.  And we still have an affectionate kitty left.  Hopefully your other cat will crave some more attention.  The one we have left was by far the more aloof of our two cats, but since her sister died she's become much more "people oriented" and now likes to sit on laps and cuddle, which she rarely did before.  And she's 19, so I'm sure we don't have too much time left to cuddle with her.  One of my best friends here just put her dog down this past Tuesday, so it's been kind of a sad week here too.  Hoping everything is feeling a little less overwhelming right now and you're coping with the loss as best as you can!

Okay, to end this thread on a happy note.  I was reading the community board (where I get all my relevant news and information from regarding the entire world!!) - where would I be without the DIS?!  Anyways, I read the thread telling me that AP scores were now available.  Matt's our first to take them, and I had no idea of how or when you got the scores.  Anyways, he took two AP's as a sophomore - Calculus AB and Physics B and got 5's on both of them!  WOO HOO!!!    I'm so excited for him.  He thought he'd done really well on the Calculus, but was hoping to get a 3 or possibly a 4 on the Physics.  We're excited here, can you tell?!


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Barb is on the DCL boat by now.  She'll be back at Universal, ummmm... July 9th, I think, for another 3 night stay.  Isn't that when she's supposed to meet up with Lawrence and ride DD?


*Yeah she may be there then cause we are suppose to meet up on the 10th  *


----------



## macraven

isn't that the son you grounded some months back for not getting an A on a quiz/test??


he came thru with flying colors alrighty!!

good job


----------



## RAPstar

hi all!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, y'all.  Just checking in to say I'm thinking about you.  It's been a LONG week and I can't wait to go to bed.  Of course, the boys won't want to sleep until midnight, but what mom says is law at the end of the day.  Otherwise there will be a homicide by a crazed woman who never gets enough sleep.


----------



## macraven

and where has our taminator tu tu been???



did you bring a note from home little missy?   


jk, but we have missed you here


----------



## marciemi

Yeah, that was the kid, but it was for a semester grade (B- in Calc).  Go figure!  He still got a B in it this semester, but managed to get his Physics up from a B+ to an A.


----------



## macraven

you have a smart son marci




ok homies, who has the deck of cards........it's now monday


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## cbdmhgp

Mornin' to all......... I'm very excited right now. We are leaving today!!!                  

put in a few more post later

leavin' at 8p.m.


----------



## dlbbwu

Good morning Everyone!  We are back from the exhausting trip and even played in a local tennis tournament after we got off the plane.  
  I plan on updating my trip report due to the fact that the PBH computers were either always tied up or something was wrong with DIS...
  I don't have to work until Thursday and from then on it will be 12 hours days until after the holiday...(oh boy)..

So hope everyone is doing well and I will try to keep up with the threads.  Thanks for all the Pm's, notes, etc..
I know for sure one thing to take on our next trip will be my laptop!!!


----------



## loribell

Mornin' Lawrence & everyone else!

Have a great trip Chris. How is your sons head? Hopefully he is felling fine.

Wlecome home Dave. Can't wait to hear all about your trip. 

Have a fabulous day everyone!


----------



## tlinus

cbdmhgp said:


> Mornin' to all......... I'm very excited right now. We are leaving today!!!
> 
> put in a few more post later
> 
> leavin' at 8p.m.



   

*Have a great trip and remember pictures, pictures, pictures * 



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies  *



*Morning Lawrence!! Whoo-Hoo for you too!!!  6 days left   *




marciemi said:


> Yeah, that was the kid, but it was for a semester grade (B- in Calc).  Go figure!  He still got a B in it this semester, but managed to get his Physics up from a B+ to an A.



*Congrats on the awesome grades!!!! Making money and acing AP - summer is starting off pretty good for Matt!!!  *




RAPstar said:


> hi all!



*Hey Rob  - did you transfer yet? Are you back in the management position?*


*Sharon - Big, big, big  to you. I am so sorry for your loss. Hoping each day gets a little easier for you and the family.*


*Getting a little better here. Now Kait is getting it   I am able to breathe through my nose most of the day - however i have the cough. Yea, you know.....THE cough. The one that is so hard that it makes you feel like you cracked a rib OR pee in you pants a little  

Our little Court turned 9 yesterday   Had her party......it was a success   Well, except for 3 bee stings to 3 different kids - in the foot   One of them was Frank  No one was allergic, thank goodness. I could have just bought 3 or 4 bags of waterballons and they all would have been just as happy.

need to get my house back together today and get the mountain of laundry down to a foothill - so I just wanted to jump on and say HEY!!!!!!

Have a great Day, homies!!!*


----------



## loribell

I am glad you are feeling a little better but sad our Kait is starting to get it now. 
Hurry up & kick that thing!

Woo Hoo Court' party was a success! Hope Frank's foot isn't hurting.


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> *Have a great trip and remember pictures, pictures, pictures *
> 
> 
> 
> *Morning Lawrence!! Whoo-Hoo for you too!!!  6 days left   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congrats on the awesome grades!!!! Making money and acing AP - summer is starting off pretty good for Matt!!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Rob  - did you transfer yet? Are you back in the management position?*
> 
> 
> *Sharon - Big, big, big  to you. I am so sorry for your loss. Hoping each day gets a little easier for you and the family.*
> 
> 
> *Getting a little better here. Now Kait is getting it   I am able to breathe through my nose most of the day - however i have the cough. Yea, you know.....THE cough. The one that is so hard that it makes you feel like you cracked a rib OR pee in you pants a little
> 
> Our little Court turned 9 yesterday   Had her party......it was a success   Well, except for 3 bee stings to 3 different kids - in the foot   One of them was Frank  No one was allergic, thank goodness. I could have just bought 3 or 4 bags of waterballons and they all would have been just as happy.
> 
> need to get my house back together today and get the mountain of laundry down to a foothill - so I just wanted to jump on and say HEY!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great Day, homies!!!*


* can't wait and now if my prepaid credit card would quit taking service charges out of it I would be ok cause I haven't used it since april *


----------



## cbdmhgp

loribell said:


> Mornin' Lawrence & everyone else!
> 
> Have a great trip Chris. How is your sons head? Hopefully he is felling fine.
> 
> Wlecome home Dave. Can't wait to hear all about your trip.
> 
> Have a fabulous day everyone!



Ds is feelin' much better, he will be back to normal by the time we get to the parks. only bad thing is that we have to tak the stitches out while we're at RPR Tuesday night.......good memory to have


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> St L, hope you feel better soon.
> you'll feel great once you hit universal !!
> 
> yoo hoo
> 
> 
> rose, welcome back!
> 
> how did you like universal?
> tell us your favorite rides there.
> i bet the kids loved it, especially seussland.
> 
> did you get lots of pics at uo with the characters w/ your kids?
> 
> 
> take your time settling down.
> i know how tiring it is to come home from a trip with kids and then start the cooking and cleaning all over again.
> 
> looking forward to your trippie.
> 
> 
> i'm off to buy cat food and a bd gc.
> 
> catch you later homies.


Thanks, Mac!
Sorry I didn't post yesterday. I had a major headache and we needed to visit grandma at the nursing home yest. Grandma is on Hospice now. She has some kind of cancer, but will not have any treatment done. Doctor says maybe 3 to 6 months to live, could be more or less. Grandma is 92 yrs old. My mom was so worried something was going to happen to grandma while we were on vacay, but nothing happened, so that was good!

Anyways, yes we loved UO and IOA!! THe kids LOVED the Jimmy Neutron ride  I thought it was cute, with all the Nick characters showing up in the ride. We also did Shrek- I thought Shrek ride was cute as well. We also did ET ride- very cute. Did Twister- I didn't realize the front row of that(where we were standing) was going to be real dramatic. Chrissy got real scared at the end of that ride-she was crying. Don's baseball cap blew off of him- he didn't even notice until at the end of the ride someone gave his hat back to him. I enjoyed the tornado part b/c the wind cooled me off. 
At IOA, we did Spiderman twice. Did do Ripsaw Falls-the water ride. We did go to Suess Landings and only did Cat in the Hat ride- we did Suess Landings 4 yrs ago and spent alot more time there 4 yrs ago.
As of characters, we almost saw Shrek- we got cut off from
the line- the CM or whatever they are called at UO was not very nice and put a rope down and cut us off. I guess it was her job I suppose   We did see Dora the Explorer and Chrissy had a pic taken with her. Saw Barney and the show  Chrissy has a love affair w/ Barney      Chrissy had pic taken w/ Barney. Made her day  I almost forgot- we saw Lisa Simpson and had a pic taken with her at UO!
At IOA last Thurs, we saw Captain America( I think that's the character?) and had a pic taken with him. We also saw Cat in the Hat and had a pic with him. Saw more characters at UO/IOA than at any WDW parks this time around, We never did a character meal this time around, so whatever characters showed up is who we saw. Only saw Buzz Lightyear at MK and that was it for characters at Disney.


----------



## Sharon G

t-and-a said:


> Things were extremely busy for us before our vacation and I didn't have much time to drop in here. We were at US/IOA from Saturday 6/21 through Friday 6/27. I'll post some pics later and try to do a TR. We met up with Barb and her family on Thursday and rode the Mummy and did Twister.



I'm glad it worked out and you were able to meet up with Barb! Waiting for the trip report!



marciemi said:


> Okay, to end this thread on a happy note.  I was reading the community board (where I get all my relevant news and information from regarding the entire world!!) - where would I be without the DIS?!  Anyways, I read the thread telling me that AP scores were now available.  Matt's our first to take them, and I had no idea of how or when you got the scores.  Anyways, he took two AP's as a sophomore - Calculus AB and Physics B and got 5's on both of them!  WOO HOO!!!    I'm so excited for him.  He thought he'd done really well on the Calculus, but was hoping to get a 3 or possibly a 4 on the Physics.  We're excited here, can you tell?!


Wow 5's on both of them! That's really cool. Only a small percentage of kids get 5's. Here's the breakdown of the Physics AP from 2007.

Examination Grade                      % of Students Earning Grade 
5 - Extremely Well Qualified             16.2 
4 - Well Qualified                           16.9 
3 - Qualified                                  27.2 
2 - Possibly Qualified                      18.6 
1 - No Recommendation                  21.1 




dlbbwu said:


> Good morning Everyone!  We are back from the exhausting trip and even played in a local tennis tournament after we got off the plane.



 We're usually beat (get it? haha)by the time we get off the plane! Can't imagine playing a tournament.



dlbbwu said:


> I don't have to work until Thursday and from then on it will be 12 hours days until after the holiday...(oh boy)..



Lots of free time to write your trip report!


loribell said:


> Mornin' Lawrence & everyone else!
> Have a fabulous day everyone!



Morning Lori! 



tlinus said:


> *Getting a little better here. Now Kait is getting it   I am able to breathe through my nose most of the day - however i have the cough. Yea, you know.....THE cough. The one that is so hard that it makes you feel like you cracked a rib OR pee in you pants a little  *


*
Hope you are all feeling better soon. It's no fun being sick in the summer.



tlinus said:



			Our little Court turned 9 yesterday   Had her party......it was a success   Well, except for 3 bee stings to 3 different kids - in the foot   One of them was Frank  No one was allergic, thank goodness. I could have just bought 3 or 4 bags of waterballons and they all would have been just as happy.
		
Click to expand...

*
I can just hear the little ones screaming in pain...did you find a nest?
They never outgrow waterballlons!



cbdmhgp said:


> Ds is feelin' much better, he will be back to normal by the time we get to the parks. only bad thing is that we have to tak the stitches out while we're at RPR Tuesday night.......good memory to have



 Yeah right, glad your wife's a nurse. Have a super great time on vacation!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi to all!

Wish we could have met up with Barb and Allison at UO/IOA, but they didn't notify me or PM me. That's ok tho.

I have to run and pick up Chrissy from the summer school bus now. Trying to get back to regular schedule now. Don is back at work today.

Don't know if I'll be back later today or not. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## macraven

cbdmhgp said:


> Mornin' to all......... I'm very excited right now. We are leaving today!!!



your trip really came up fast........
holy cow, i bet you are in orlando by the time i write this.
have a blast!

see you when we see you homie





dlbbwu said:


> Good morning Everyone!  We are back from the exhausting trip and even played in a local tennis tournament after we got off the plane.
> I plan on updating my trip report due to the fact that the PBH computers were either always tied up or something was wrong with DIS...
> I don't have to work until Thursday and from then on it will be 12 hours days until after the holiday...(oh boy)..
> 
> So hope everyone is doing well and I will try to keep up with the threads.  Thanks for all the Pm's, notes, etc..
> I know for sure one thing to take on our next trip will be my laptop!!!




well, did you win the match?????

waiting to hear all about your trip.
i'll be in mt carmel again the week after labor day.  i know that is not really close to you but thought i would throw that in.....






cbdmhgp said:


> Ds is feelin' much better, he will be back to normal by the time we get to the parks. only bad thing is that we have to tak the stitches out while we're at RPR Tuesday night.......good memory to have



give him $$ for each stitch your wife takes out.
that always worked for me....

give him 2 bucks for each stitch removed, every time he complains or yells, take back 1 buck.

isn't that how it works??

hope it is not going to hurt him

have a great trip!!



roseprincess said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> Wish we could have met up with Barb and Allison at UO/IOA, but they didn't notify me or PM me. That's ok tho.
> 
> I have to run and pick up Chrissy from the summer school bus now. Trying to get back to regular schedule now. Don is back at work today.
> 
> Don't know if I'll be back later today or not.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



i think they posted some on the thread about meeting up.
you must have missed the memo.

that is how most of us connect here for a meet at uo.

then, by pm exchange phone numbers and work out the details.

glad you loved universal.

are you planning your next trip yet?

try it again the next time you can.  it will be bigger with the new ride and potters field in 2009-10



welcome back home to all the homies that just came back from vacay!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

leavin in less than 5 minutes!                 

bye everyone, might check in from rpr lounge later!


----------



## macraven

cbdmhgp said:


> leavin in less than 5 minutes!
> 
> bye everyone, might check in from rpr lounge later!






take me with you..........................................


----------



## KStarfish82

Hola amigos!

How is everyone?

School is finally over!!!     But camp starts tomorrow... 

Patty is laid up right now because she got all of her wisdom teeth out.  I'm enjoying the silence... 


Hope all is well people!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ..

Well with so much to do it never seems like enough time in the day .

With DS sick  yesterday and then off to a bridal shower  I went it was an intresting day for my DH . He is still recovering from his tooth being removed and the resluts on his growth are not back yet . I am a little nervous to see what it was but he says it is nothing not to worry . 

I have been so busy that I don't even have a few min to get to the computer and when I do it makes me  Tired. There has been lots of talk on my Six Flags site about the kid in GA that got killed and well it is a sad thing  . 

I wonder if anyone will be around when I go to visit WDW or USF/IOA ? We are going dead smack in the middle of summer should be nice and HOT . 
Just made our reservation for our hotel in GA that we stay in after most of our drive is done.  

Ok gotta run phone is for mommy and then i am off to get some Ice Cream ...Don' t tell the kids When they ask who ate it all it was not me


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies just got back from the hospital cause I have been so worried for DS 12 and stressing out over everything that what I thought was a sore throat a few days ago turned into feeling tight and choking pressure but before it sounds bad I was able to breathe and swallow but come to find out it was due to all the stress and not taking bloodpressure medication so the doctor told me too go back on meds and gave me some more .
So its a big duh on me and hopefully be good to go sunday when we go to Orlando  *


----------



## loribell

Hi Katie! Trippie Missy!!!!!


LAWRENCE TAKE YOUR MEDICINE!


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Hi Katie! Trippie Missy!!!!!
> 
> 
> LAWRENCE TAKE YOUR MEDICINE!



*Trust me Lori I have learned my lesson  *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good evening homies just got back from the hospital cause I have been so worried for DS 12 and stressing out over everything that what I thought was a sore throat a few days ago turned into feeling tight and choking pressure but before it sounds bad I was able to breathe and swallow but come to find out it was due to all the stress and not taking bloodpressure medication so the doctor told me too go back on meds and gave me some more .
> So its a big duh on me and hopefully be good to go sunday when we go to Orlando  *



do what lori said, take your medicine.
stay healthy!

the night before you leave, have everything done by noon time.
bags packed, lists rechecked, that type of stuff.

order pizza in for dinner, and go to bed real early.
take a shot of jack for going to sleep...

when you leave the next day, you will be relaxed and carefree.

vacation time is family time and enjoy them, relax and have fun.

i know you will have a wonderful time.


and, if you have forgotten something, you can always buy it down in orlando.


St L, all will be fine.
you owe it to your wife and kids to stay healthy for them.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hola amigos!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> School is finally over!!!     But camp starts tomorrow...
> 
> Patty is laid up right now because she got all of her wisdom teeth out.  I'm enjoying the silence...
> 
> 
> Hope all is well people!






ok missy, it's been about a month since you came to play.
it seems like you took your toys away and went to play somewhere else.
talking about patty here... 

kick her butt for me and tell her to come back home.

both of you have been missed in these parts.

we have newbies that don't even know you.  come play here and get to know the new homies..   they are very kewl people... 


and one's a cop-er better known as   ::cop: er  you know, the fuzz......and i say that affectionally


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> do what lori said, take your medicine.
> stay healthy!
> 
> the night before you leave, have everything done by noon time.
> bags packed, lists rechecked, that type of stuff.
> 
> order pizza in for dinner, and go to bed real early.
> take a shot of jack for going to sleep...
> 
> when you leave the next day, you will be relaxed and carefree.
> 
> vacation time is family time and enjoy them, relax and have fun.
> 
> i know you will have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> and, if you have forgotten something, you can always buy it down in orlando.
> 
> 
> St L, all will be fine.
> you owe it to your wife and kids to stay healthy for them.



*Thanks Mac 
DW and DS's are already packing and just about finished  and most of the stress came from trying to figure out where we could come up with a little extra money to buy a few odd and ins and DMIL may be the answer cause she wants to give me ds's and dw some money so thats going to take alot of stress off  *


----------



## macraven

that is so nice of her.

be sure to send her postcards from the park.
and some from the hotel that are left in your room.

take stamps with you on your trip.


you are a lucky ducky to have a loving mil.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> ok missy, it's been about a month since you came to play.
> it seems like you took your toys away and went to play somewhere else.
> talking about patty here...
> 
> kick her butt for me and tell her to come back home.
> 
> both of you have been missed in these parts.
> 
> we have newbies that don't even know you.  come play here and get to know the new homies..   they are very kewl people...
> 
> 
> and one's a cop-er better known as   ::cop: er  you know, the fuzz......and i say that affectionally


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. transfer starts next week. have to work on friday, but I think we close at six. I'm tired


----------



## macraven

tired of what???


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies*


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> that is so nice of her.
> 
> be sure to send her postcards from the park.
> and some from the hotel that are left in your room.
> 
> take stamps with you on your trip.
> 
> 
> you are a lucky ducky to have a loving mil.



*Yeah and I think what it is she is trying to show us how much she appreciates what we are doing by taking her in cause the house she was left to her by DW grandmother was falling apart and she can't afford to keep it up so she is selling it and to make a long story short DMIL's sister and brother was playing tugg of war with her so the could get thier hands on the little bit of money she is getting for it and almost caused he to have a nervous breakdown and we took her in and told them to back off and let her rest.
So we are just tryng to do the right thing and told her we didn't need anything from her but she keeps saying its something she wants to do.*


----------



## loribell

That was very nice of you & yoru wife Lawrence. Let your MIL do it if she wants too. 

Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## macraven

Fletcher, you're slacking............do you realize you forgot about us and being our alarm clock......



we need you mr f.  
come back home and nobody will yell at you........not jk




morning homies,  july 1st it is today....


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> That was very nice of you & yoru wife Lawrence. Let your MIL do it if she wants too.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better today.



*Thanks Lori and starting to feel much better  *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Just a quick post.

Went to Target this morning. Picked up the CD rom disk pictures of our trip and other stuff, but haven't looked at them yet. Our CD Rom in our hard drive, the door gets stuck alot. 
I have this headache again. Must be allergies. I hope it goes away.
Gotta pick up Chrissy from the bus soon and make lunch.
May go to our pool at our condo complex later, as it is supposed to be a nice day today. 


cbd- Enjoy your trip!   I'm sure you already left. 

St. L- glad you are feeling better  

Hi Lori, K-fish, and everyone else


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 


St.l You need to take those meds ... Don't get sick on your big trip ... Glad you are feeling better though.

You are lucky to have an understanding MIL. Mine is so controling we can't ven tell her where we vacation. She has a lot of money and keeps holding it over my DH 's head . So we don't really tell them much. I wish she was a little more understanding but we do as we want and just keep it to ourselves. 

On the other hand I am so ready to go ...Not too much longer now that it is JULY  .


We are off to the local swim club as the pool in our yard is still closed . DH is going to start getting it ready this week for opening soon. It is going to be green  and yuckie I am sure . 

Try to BBL 

HI to all the homies I missed


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies 
Sure  is quiet tonight  *


----------



## macraven

hi ya, see ya St L

just a quick drop by...


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> hi ya, see ya St L
> 
> just a quick drop by...



*Hi Mac  *


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Saw Wall-E. It was cute.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening everyone ...

Just got back from a few days with Lee's folks for our annual "Christmas in July" get-together.  Very glad to be home and sleeping in our own bed tonight.  

... hoping someone can give me the short version of what I've missed over the past few days (I'm too tired and lazy to read back a few dozen pages) *


----------



## t-and-a

Hi Homies! 
Lawrence, you'll be there before ya know it! I hope you have a WONDERFUL trip! Take lots of pics! Tell Barb I said hi!


----------



## t-and-a

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening everyone ...
> 
> Just got back from a few days with Lee's folks for our annual "Christmas in July" get-together.  Very glad to be home and sleeping in our own bed tonight.
> 
> ... hoping someone can give me the short version of what I've missed over the past few days (I'm too tired and lazy to read back a few dozen pages) *



I don't blame you! I've missed countless pages.....I have read some, but it's impossible to ever ketchup!


----------



## KStarfish82

Deadliest Catch!

How I  this show!


----------



## ky07

t-and-a said:


> Hi Homies!
> Lawrence, you'll be there before ya know it! I hope you have a WONDERFUL trip! Take lots of pics! Tell Barb I said hi!



*Yeah its getting close Alison and that sunday 10:10 am flight will be here  and thanks sure we will have a great time cause we always do at Universal and I will take lots of pics and I will make sure I tell Barb Hi for you  *


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies and sweet dreams to all  *


----------



## RAPstar

evenin ya'll


----------



## Akdar

KStarfish82 said:


> Deadliest Catch!
> 
> How I  this show!



Agreed!  Even though I just got in from a studio session, and have to get up at 5:30 for my day job, I'm watching Deadliest Catch on the DVR, can't wait until tomorrow, have to watch it NOW!


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> Agreed!  Even though I just got in from a studio session, and have to get up at 5:30 for my day job, I'm watching Deadliest Catch on the DVR, can't wait until tomorrow, have to watch it NOW!





and we both have to make that phone call in the morning........hhn


----------



## Tinker-tude

BOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did I scare anyone?

I didn't bring a note from home 'cuz this IS home.  Right, Homies?

Too many things going on, too much to do.  Can't ketchup.  This seems to be a plague among us.

I am now the official Sunday School teacher rather than the sub for the adult class at church.  It's already Wednesday, and I've only been able to study the first half of one of five chapters for the lesson.  I'm also WAAAAAAAAY behind on laundry.  Anybody want to come over for a laundry party?  Bring some water from up north, because we're going into our sixth year of drought.

I need to study a little bit until my eyelids weigh enough to pull my head forward.  That'll be about ten minutes, thanks to my four hours of sleep last night.  Why doesn't my 2 y/o want to nap until 7:30 PM?  I could SO use the rest!

Yawns and Giggles,

Taminator TuTu


----------



## macraven

hey taminator tu tu......you had me   with how you phrased things.

such a hoot.


good to see you back.
now get back to your preparation for sunday's class



bonny, ap rates came out 
check the thread in the uo forum.....


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning homiez.Havenn't had time lately to post (sorry)

Hope everyone has a great day..

And d*** I missed Deadliest Catch last night.Is capt Phil still on the Cornielia Marie??

Fill me in later please,time to goto work..



How abuot them Ray's mac Ha Ha  jk


----------



## ky07

*Morning Homies  *


----------



## tlinus

*MORNING HOMIES*

*IT'S THAT HUMP DAY AGAIN!!!!!!*

*Lawrence - 4 days to go    10:10am flight is awesome  How long is the flight?

Be sure to tell Barb that we miss her, that I said HI.*


----------



## t-and-a

Mornin' Homies! 

I'm poppin' in on my way out the door.....work sucks! 
Tracie, I want to read some more of that trippie. I'm getting settled back in and have finished reading what you have up and I want some more please.


----------



## RVGal

I am such a Deadliest Catch geek.  I read that Sig Hansen and his crazy brothers are going to be appearing at Norway in Epcot for a few days this month.  They be there for photos and autographs and selling Northwestern stuff.  I actually started trying to think if it was possible for me to get down there for one of those days.  It isn't, but just the fact that I considered it.  Sad and funny all at the same time.


----------



## loribell

Morning everyone!

Tricia I told Mikey last night about Sig being at Epcot and he was mad! Can't believe we are going to miss it. 

Macadamia get some rest and get ready for your class. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening everyone ...
> 
> Just got back from a few days with Lee's folks for our annual "Christmas in July" get-together.  Very glad to be home and sleeping in our own bed tonight.
> 
> ... hoping someone can give me the short version of what I've missed over the past few days (I'm too tired and lazy to read back a few dozen pages) *



so good to see you back here!

ap rates for hhn came out yesterday evening.
looking forward to the new clues coming out on the other boards...woohoo



donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning homiez.Havenn't had time lately to post (sorry)
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day..
> 
> And d*** I missed Deadliest Catch last night.Is capt Phil still on the Cornielia Marie??
> 
> Fill me in later please,time to goto work..
> 
> 
> 
> How abuot them Ray's mac Ha Ha  jk



i saw that.... 



tlinus said:


> *MORNING HOMIES*
> 
> *IT'S THAT HUMP DAY AGAIN!!!!!!*
> 
> *Lawrence - 4 days to go    10:10am flight is awesome  How long is the flight?
> 
> Be sure to tell Barb that we miss her, that I said HI.*



and St L, me too....tell Brab i said hey homie


----------



## KStarfish82

Deadliest Catch Recap....spoilers!








Phil's condition is actually a blood clot that moved through his leg, into his heart and now into his lung.  He still is smoking   but he is in ICU for treatment.  The engineer has taken the role of skipper and set out to sea again.

Keith fired Moy (I think that is how you spell it) and got a new greenhorn.

Sig lost an anchor but got it back without killing anyone.

Andy and Jonathan got a new greenhorn who seems to be working out.

Hope I got everything...if not, Tricia will add!


----------



## loribell

Dear Miss Katie:

You only have a month and a half until your next trip but have not even come close to finishing your previous trippie. Please go give us an update! 

Love,

Lori


----------



## RVGal

To add to Katie's Deadliest Catch spoilers:















Phil was sitting at the After the Catch II discussion with the other captains talking about the season's highs and lows.  Whatever happens, he lives to talk about it.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good eve homies.Flipping through the TV guide they have a rerun of Diedliest Catch On tonight @ 10PM.Hope it was last nights episode..

Phil And Sig are my fav captains, in that order..


----------



## macraven

no matter what, i will not ask what deadliest catch is.

i gather it is a tv show...


getting ready for more rain.

good thing chris is back, i might need him to rescue us with his boat....jk


----------



## RVGal

Yes, Deadliest Catch is a tv show on Discovery Channel.  First, they did this special called Deadliest Jobs.  The top ranked was crab fishing.  It was such a popular segment that it spun off onto its own show Deadliest Catch.  You follow several fishing vessels, their captains and crew, as they fish for alaskan king and opilio crab in the Bering Sea.  Fascinating stuff.


----------



## KStarfish82

Good summary Tricia!


----------



## macraven

i watched dealdliest jobs


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i watched dealdliest jobs



If you toon into Discovery Channel tonight @ 10PM est.You will see what the hype is about.

You will probally enjoy it..Try it and let us know


----------



## loribell

I see Miss Kaite is ignoring my post!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
I was kinda busy today coloring my hair and doing things with the kids and doing laundry.

Here are a few pics from our trip. I know Mac loves pic trip reports!
Remember, these pics are from the disposable cameras, as our digital camera stopped working, so the pics maybe far away, no zoom lense  

Pic from our room at All- Star Sports- the basketball building.





Buzz Lightyear at MK w/ Chrissy and Matthew





The kids and me w/ Lisa Simpson character at UO. DH was in a hurry to take the pic, as the UO worker was trying to get Lisa Simpson away to go to another part of the park.





Chrissy w/ Dora at UO





Another picture of Chrissy w/ Dora





Chrissy w/ Barney. Matthew didn't want his pic taken with Barney. Yuck!





Another pic w/ Barney





Front of the Simpsons ride


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse....just a wee quick hi !!

Hope youse are all well x


----------



## roseprincess

The Jaws picture. No one wanted to stick their head in Jaws. The kids were a little scared to do that. Oh well.





Pic of the 4 of us at the UO globe or whatever it's called





Toy Store Mania Block Party parade at Hollywood Studios





Toy Story Block Party Parade at Hollywood Studios






THat's it for now. Gotta run and eat dinner.

Hi to all!


----------



## KStarfish82

loribell said:


> I see Miss Kaite is ignoring my post!



No I'm not I swear!


----------



## KStarfish82

What cute pictures Rose!


----------



## macraven

rose, very nice pictures !!
so glad you shared your family with us.


it didn't look too crowded at universal in the shots you showed.


did you color yourself red this time, are you really a red head now???


kfish, yea, me too.......i don't remember the trippie from you and patti yet.
you may have to stand in the corner on this one young lady...


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> No I'm not I swear!



Okay! thought that might get your attention 

Great pics Rose. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coastermom

Rose great pics .. I am really looking forward to the parade at DHS now . I think my son will love it . He really loves those pixar / Disney movies. 

Again we are crazy here at our house . With all three kids home and DH home too we are in need of the vacation NOW . 

Today was hair cut day also the day of the baseball dinner for my DS . A whole room at TGIF'S with 5-7 year old boys ..... 
The waiter look like this when we left   I am sure he was    When we left. The kids had fun though and that is what matters . 

Off to the pool on Thursday . We wanted to go to the beach but too many people on the roads to NJ shore and I don't want to sit in hours of traffic. The beach will have to wait . 

I must say I have never heard of this show Deadlist Catch . I think my dad would enjoy it . He is a HUGE fishermen and well it sounds right up his alley . Have to mention it to him. I am sleeping by 10 so I will never get to see it . My son was up at 6:30 this morning ... It is the SUMMER and this kid is still getting up ..I need to  sleep in the summer I think I need to keep him up a little later tonight so I get some sleep in the morning . Other wise I am very  scary all day . 

Gotta go kids need a ride home from the pool and then they are off to sleep at a friends . 

I heard one woman say they need to go back to school and we have only been off almost a week ..   She must really need her kids in camp or something .

See everyone later or in the morning .


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


>


----------



## t-and-a

Hi Homies! 

Rose, your pics are great! Are you going to do a trippie? I really didn't know that you were going to be at UO/IOA while I was there. I don't remember you posting dates for that portion of your trip.

Katie, am I going to have my trippie done before you do? I just got back Sunday morning.......


----------



## macraven

rose, where were you last monday?

was chrissy wearing a red outfit on that day?


i just was reading some trippies tonight and saw a girl that looks so much like yours.

i said to myself, nah, couldn't be.
i think you said you were at the studios on a tuesday.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Glad you all enjoyed the pics so far    . I have more pics to share, but need to put them on photobucket and I'm getting pretty tired right now. I just fell asleep in front of the computer and I just woke up  
Now you all know what I look like. I hate having my picture taken b/c I'm pooh size. Oh well. 


Allison- I did have a trip ticker up but I didn't really mention what day I was leaving for our trip. We were at UO on Monday June 23 and IOA on Thurs. June 26. I haven't written a trippie yet. Hope to do that sometime soon, when my kids aren't bothering me.

Mac- We were at UO on Mon June 23. Chrissy was wearing a pink top w/red shorts. I didn't write up a trippie yet, just shared these pics here only. So the pic of the girl you are mentioning was not Chrissy.
I colored my hair brown today as usual. I don't know what I would look like as a red-head, maybe a dark auburn red would be good on me. I have chestnut brown hair- as my dad used to tell me when I was little  
You can pretend I'm a red-head tho


----------



## macraven

gee, sorry.
wait, that is the date alison was there.  Monday.

i saw a girl in red shorts on and in another pic a boy with the blue shirt on in the background.

when i saw the pics of you and the kids by the shark/jaws, it looks like those outfits in her trippie pics.



i guess i got excited over nothing.
you are probably correct.

i was stunned thinking could this be the same kids?



next time put a little red in that hair color.
i'm too coward to have it done with mine....


----------



## t-and-a

Rose, these are the photos that Mac was talking about. When she pointed it out to me, I went back and looked at your pics here and thought the same as Mac. Are you sure these aren't your kids in the background?


----------



## macraven

yea, thanks alison.

those were the ones i saw and mentioned to rose.


they sure do have the same look her children do.
i think it hit me that way as i saw the kids in the shark picture with those colors on that the kids in your background pics had on.


everyone gets that pic done with jaws.

when i took pics of my boys, they refused to stick their head up the mouth.
such wimps i raised..........


----------



## roseprincess

That's ok, Mac  

I'm going to bed now. I keep falling asleep in front of the computer. 
Going to put on my fuscia night shirt w/ tinkerbell on it. Oops, I better be careful what I write. You never know who's reading  


Mac, you are going to lock up, right?

Goodnight all.


----------



## macraven

and the man with the hat on has the same color outfit as the one in rose's pictures.

he is standing by the light post in front of the restroom area.


when i looked at rose's picture of the entire family in front of the universal globe, the man by the light post has the same hat and clothes in alison's pic.


----------



## macraven

night rose............i'll lock up


and if you know who is reading, i think you are a snake.


----------



## roseprincess

Oh I'm back.

OMG Allison, is that your family in the foreground? Is that your son sitting on the bench and the rest of your family?? 
YES, that is us in the background!!!  
We were walking to the bathrooms. Actually, I was in the bathroom and my family was waiting for me. That's them alright!
Did I just miss you and didn't even know?????? OMG!


----------



## t-and-a

roseprincess said:


> Oh I'm back.
> 
> OMG Allison, is that your family in the foreground? Is that your son sitting on the bench and the rest of your family??
> YES, that is us in the background!!!
> We were walking to the bathrooms. Did I just miss you and didn't even know?????? OMG!



I guess so. I went in the bathroom right after snapping those pics. I have a TR on the TR board if you want to look at it.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> night rose............i'll lock up
> 
> 
> and if you know who is reading, i think you are a snake.


----------



## t-and-a

Yes that is my son on the bench, my husband standing and my other son standing under the no parking sign. There are lots of pics of us on the TR. I have posted pics of us over here before. You may have seen us and didn't realize it.


----------



## macraven

ok, i was right. so i wasn't going crazy after all.....

what do i win............. 


rose, just click on alisons link on her siggie for her trippie.


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> ok, i was right. so i wasn't going crazy after all.....
> 
> what do i win.............
> 
> 
> rose, just click on alisons link on her siggie for her trippie.



You win this:


----------



## macraven

yum yum............


----------



## RAPstar

Hi everyone! Sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooow day at work today. I had maybe 5 cutomers in all of my 8 hours there? Ugh. So glad I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

that is a slow day..........

were you able to play on the computer?



going over to another board now.

andy, lock up for me tonight....pleassssssseeeeee


----------



## roseprincess

I did read and post on Alison's trippie thread recently.

Mac, glad you won the doughnut!  

Goodnight all!


----------



## t-and-a

roseprincess said:


> I did read and post on Alison's trippie thread recently.
> 
> Mac, glad you won the doughnut!
> 
> Goodnight all!



She not only won a doughnut, my homie won HOMER!!!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> that is a slow day..........
> 
> were you able to play on the computer?
> 
> 
> 
> going over to another board now.
> 
> andy, lock up for me tonight....pleassssssseeeeee



I wish. The only computer with access to the internet is the computer our security cams go throug. They lock up the PC unit so you can't attach a mouse or keyboard. Too many former employees were spending their time surfing the net and not doing calls. And no it wasn't me, the PC unit has always been locked since the day I started. I'll lock up Mac. Be back in an hour, so this is last call!! lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Just popping in to say "Hi all" and "goodnight" ... *


----------



## RAPstar

Locking up now, since it seems everyone's already asleep. Nite!


----------



## KStarfish82

t-and-a said:


> Katie, am I going to have my trippie done before you do? I just got back Sunday morning.......


----------



## t-and-a

Mornin' Homies! 
Just flying by for a quick hello....gotta leave for work...bummer!



KStarfish82 said:


>



No way!


----------



## loribell

Morning everyone!


----------



## macraven

morning...


is fletcher ill or on vacay again.?

he hasn't been around for a bit


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> She not only won a doughnut, my homie won HOMER!!!


----------



## Foladar

Anybody going to Uni for the 4th? We're considering, but it'll probably be super crowded.


----------



## macraven

i never go away for the 4th

the chicago events are too packed.

i don't do parks in orlando in july.......


i sit home and dis on the 4th...........


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Mac- how did your MRI of your knee go today?

Don't you see fireworks by the beach by you?


----------



## roseprincess

I just downloaded some more of my trip pics on photobucket.
 Haven't done my written trippie yet.

Here are some more pics I want to share:

DH, DD, and DS at 50's Primetime Cafe at Hollywood Studios 





The 4 of us at Primetime Cafe





al 2

High School Musical 2, by the Hat at Hollywood Studios- not a very good pic.





At All-Star Music resort





All-Star Music resort- there was a big thunderstorm coming in.





All-Star Music





All-Star Music


----------



## roseprincess

At All- Star Movies, don't know what movie this is from, as there were thunderstorm warnings going on and I ran to take a pic before it rained. But I thought it was pretty  





At our resort at All-Star Sports, by the Mickey statue. DD was looking down for some reason.





Matthew and I w/ Captain America? at IOA. Chrissy didn't want to be in the pic. 





Matthew and I w/ Cat in the Hat at Suess Landings at IOA. Chrissy was too scared to be with him/ her/ it. If you see on the left, the Grinch was there. But by the time we finished, Grinch was gone.





Chrissy and I at Cindy's statue at DTD


----------



## t-and-a

Rose, it looks like ya'll had a great time! The 50's Primetime Cafe looks like fun; was the food good?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening everyone ...

Hope all is well with everyone ... 

Sorry I haven't been around much 

I have been thinking of my friends in the box tho' ...  
*


----------



## roseprincess

t-and-a said:


> Rose, it looks like ya'll had a great time! The 50's Primetime Cafe looks like fun; was the food good?


Thanks, Alison!
The food is pretty good at Primetime Cafe. The specialty there is the meatloaf. Comes with mashed potatoes and greenbeans. The food is supposed to represent 1950's mom's cooking. The waitresses are fun. They act like disciplinarians, ie. "no elbows on the table or you get a time- out or no dessert". That kind of thing. Sounds like something I would say   We actually saw one of the customers stand in a corner, for not finishing his meal- all in fun!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Bonnie and everyone!


If I don't get back here later, have a nice 4th of July to all the homies in the box!


----------



## RAPstar

Rose, dahling! The ballerina and toy soldier at the All-Star movie are from Fantasia 2000, specifically the Steadfast Tin Soldier segment. Just letting you know. Love your pics. Only 2 months left for me and I'm about to burst from excitement!


----------



## Foladar

anybody (metro?) know approx how long the 4th show is @ UO?
trying to decide on whether to go there or just somewhere in general, thanks!


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say good night and say sorry for not being around but very busy and still dealing with the throat thing and now a tooth ache but anywahoo good night homies  *


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Mac-
> Don't you see fireworks by the beach by you?



the town has fireworks for the 4th and one other day at the ballfield.
nothing at the lake here.
we never do the chgo fw but watch it on tv sometimes.
too much of a crowd to go to chi town for it.

i liked your pictures.  everyone looks so happy and no one is sweaty...



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening everyone ...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone ...
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much
> 
> I have been thinking of my friends in the box tho' ...
> *



thinking of you too bonny.
tomorrow i am cleaning the basement so don't know how much i will be online.



roseprincess said:


> Hi Bonnie and everyone!
> 
> 
> If I don't get back here later, have a nice 4th of July to all the homies in the box!



rose, hope your 4th is great also.



RAPstar said:


> Rose, dahling! The ballerina and toy soldier at the All-Star movie are from Fantasia 2000, specifically the Steadfast Tin Soldier segment. Just letting you know. Love your pics. Only 2 months left for me and I'm about to burst from excitement!




i knew that one.........you are good andy, very good.........



Foladar said:


> anybody (metro?) know approx how long the 4th show is @ UO?
> trying to decide on whether to go there or just somewhere in general, thanks!



someone told me 18 minutes long.
other than that, i really don't know as i don't do the parks for the holidays.



ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say good night and say sorry for not being around but very busy and still dealing with the throat thing and now a tooth ache but anywahoo good night homies  *



St L.....nnnnnnnnooooooooooooo, don't be sick!
you are going to the darkside in 1.5 days from now


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning homies.IT'S THE 4Th OF JULY


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> the town has fireworks for the 4th and one other day at the ballfield.
> nothing at the lake here.
> we never do the chgo fw but watch it on tv sometimes.
> too much of a crowd to go to chi town for it.
> 
> i liked your pictures.  everyone looks so happy and no one is sweaty...
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of you too bonny.
> tomorrow i am cleaning the basement so don't know how much i will be online.
> 
> 
> 
> rose, hope your 4th is great also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew that one.........you are good andy, very good.........
> 
> 
> 
> someone told me 18 minutes long.
> other than that, i really don't know as i don't do the parks for the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> St L.....nnnnnnnnooooooooooooo, don't be sick!
> you are going to the darkside in 1.5 days from now



 I know aint it bad but no matter how bad I feel I will be on that plane or not cause its Universal time


----------



## ky07

*Good morningand Happy 4th Homies  *


----------



## marciemi




----------



## t-and-a

Happy 4th of July Homies!

Lawrence, you get well homie! You've got to have fun on your vacation!!!!


----------



## loribell

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!



What a beautiful pic!


----------



## coastermom

HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY


Hello homies....

I just wanted to come on over and say HI and tell EVERYONE to please be safe today . I know fireworks are fun but I have seen too many people get hurt on these days and just wanted to have safe homies in the box  


We are off to visit family today and then off to our local six flags in the morning . There is a season pass special event in the morning so we are going there saturday . Will be back on Sunday . Hope everyone is safe and has a good day .


----------



## macraven

gee all the fireworks woke me up early....


the neighbor hood is bad here.......fire works started going off on monday night.  so glad it rained the last few nights, it makes the people stop and go inside.




4th of july here we come.....


----------



## roseprincess

Happy 4th to all the homies here!!!

K-fish- I borrowed your image, sorry


----------



## roseprincess

RAPstar said:


> Rose, dahling! The ballerina and toy soldier at the All-Star movie are from Fantasia 2000, specifically the Steadfast Tin Soldier segment. Just letting you know. Love your pics. Only 2 months left for me and I'm about to burst from excitement!


Thanks! I haven't seen Fantasia 2000 yet. I hate to admit I haven't seen much of the original Fantasia, as I have seen the first 15 min of the original Fantasia and the kids turned it off on DH and I   This was yrs ago. I only have it on videotape


----------



## roseprincess

St. L- please get well. Have a great trip!!  

Hi to all  


Watched the Chicago Grant Park fireworks on tv last night on WGN tv. The fireworks part was ok. The music stunk  
They always used to have the Chicago Symphony Orchestra perform the 1812 Overture. No CSO and no patriotic music at all!    Just used rock alternative music the whole time. The thing is, they always use the rock music for the NYE fireworks at Grant Park. So why just rock alternative for the 4th as well? I'm wondering if Mayor Daley is cutting back on the budget on this?   Probably using money to promote for the 2016 olympics? I don't know. Just a small vent  

May go to a neighboring festival tonight for the entertainment and fireworks, maybe. Supposed to be a Paul McCartney and Wings tribute band tonite. I love Paul  But I don't want to hang out with the drunks, tho. The suburb where I live doesn't do anything for the 4th, but they do for Labor Day weekend. We'll see if we find parking or not.

Ok, hope everyone keeps safe! 
The natives are restless here, so I gotta run.


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> St. L- please get well. Have a great trip!!
> 
> Hi to all
> 
> 
> Watched the Chicago Grant Park fireworks on tv last night on WGN tv. The fireworks part was ok. The music stunk
> They always used to have the Chicago Symphony Orchestra perform the 1812 Overture. No CSO and no patriotic music at all!    Just used rock alternative music the whole time. The thing is, they always use the rock music for the NYE fireworks at Grant Park. So why just rock alternative for the 4th as well? I'm wondering if Mayor Daley is cutting back on the budget on this?   Probably using money to promote for the 2016 olympics? I don't know. Just a small vent
> 
> May go to a neighboring festival tonight for the entertainment and fireworks, maybe. Supposed to be a Paul McCartney and Wings tribute band tonite. I love Paul  But I don't want to hang out with the drunks, tho. The suburb where I live doesn't do anything for the 4th, but they do for Labor Day weekend. We'll see if we find parking or not.
> 
> Ok, hope everyone keeps safe!
> The natives are restless here, so I gotta run.



*Oh I will Rose and the tooth ache is calmed down and the throat thing is too so all is begining to be well and seems to always happen before and on the way back from vacation but anyway thanks for the well wishes  *


----------



## roseprincess

ky07 said:


> *Oh I will Rose and the tooth ache is calmed down and the throat thing is too so all is begining to be well and seems to always happen before and on the way back from vacation but anyway thanks for the well wishes  *


You're welcome. Glad you are doing better!


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> the town has fireworks for the 4th and one other day at the ballfield.
> nothing at the lake here.
> we never do the chgo fw but watch it on tv sometimes.
> too much of a crowd to go to chi town for it.
> 
> i liked your pictures.  everyone looks so happy and no one is sweaty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose, hope your 4th is great also.


Glad you and everyone enjoyed the pics!
Chrissy wasn't always happy in the pics. She has a 'tude at times, as you know  
I know we were sweaty, just we didn't show it in the pics I suppose


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> St. L- please get well. Have a great trip!!
> 
> Hi to all
> 
> 
> Watched the Chicago Grant Park fireworks on tv last night on WGN tv. The fireworks part was ok. The music stunk
> They always used to have the Chicago Symphony Orchestra perform the 1812 Overture. No CSO and no patriotic music at all!    Just used rock alternative music the whole time. The thing is, they always use the rock music for the NYE fireworks at Grant Park. So why just rock alternative for the 4th as well? I'm wondering if Mayor Daley is cutting back on the budget on this?   Probably using money to promote for the 2016 olympics? I don't know. Just a small vent
> 
> May go to a neighboring festival tonight for the entertainment and fireworks, maybe. Supposed to be a Paul McCartney and Wings tribute band tonite. I love Paul  But I don't want to hang out with the drunks, tho. The suburb where I live doesn't do anything for the 4th, but they do for Labor Day weekend. We'll see if we find parking or not.
> 
> Ok, hope everyone keeps safe!
> The natives are restless here, so I gotta run.



last night was not ideal downtown for the fireworks in chi town.
son left on a train minutes before the shooting.
another gang incident and more dead now.

tonight the crowds will be worse.
there is a 25 mile back up for the hoosier fireworks i heard.
it starts tonight but to get there on the other side of the il/in border, the traffic is horrendous.  that happens when you live in a big city.
the newscaster was saying it could take many hours to get there 



ky07 said:


> *Oh I will Rose and the tooth ache is calmed down and the throat thing is too so all is begining to be well and seems to always happen before and on the way back from vacation but anyway thanks for the well wishes  *



St L....why don't you go to acute care centers for the toothache and throat.
if you have an infection, it won't go away by itself and it could ruin your fun at the darkside.

would be cheaper to get it taken care of while still at home than use the acute/er centers in orlando.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> last night was not ideal downtown for the fireworks in chi town.
> son left on a train minutes before the shooting.
> another gang incident and more dead now.
> 
> tonight the crowds will be worse.
> there is a 25 mile back up for the hoosier fireworks i heard.
> it starts tonight but to get there on the other side of the il/in border, the traffic is horrendous.  that happens when you live in a big city.
> the newscaster was saying it could take many hours to get there
> 
> 
> 
> St L....why don't you go to acute care centers for the toothache and throat.
> if you have an infection, it won't go away by itself and it could ruin your fun at the darkside.
> 
> would be cheaper to get it taken care of while still at home than use the acute/er centers in orlando.



*The toothache started yesterday but the throat I have already been to the doctor and they said it was due to stress and not taking my bloodpressure meds and since taking my meds agian my throat is getting much better .*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Just popping in to say "Happy 4th of July" to all our American homies in the box *


----------



## donaldduck352

A rumor is on the US  resort@hotel forum.Someone posted that the FOTL pass for staying on-site is only good for 1time per ride per day.

Its not what they advertise on the website.

Anybody else heard this 

Or just a rumor or joke??


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> A rumor is on the US  resort@hotel forum.Someone posted that the FOTL pass for staying on-site is only good for 1time per ride per day.
> 
> Its not what they advertise on the website.
> 
> Anybody else heard this
> 
> Or just a rumor or joke??



i posted in reference to it on that thread.

the person that posted that thread, i know.
she would never make it up.
if she says it, then it is what she was told.

as i remember it, there have been some July's that the fotl had limitations on it for fotl to be valid only once per hour up to a certain time.

this was to keep the lines from clogging up.
the regular lines can have hour long waits on some rides.  this happened when a new ride was open for that year.  it happened the summer when Shrek opened and the Mummy.

with Simpsons opened now, it could be a temporary thing for what dsmom's brother & friend experienced.

i'm sure it will be lifted once the crowds are lesser.

but then, i could be wrong but i think it will be only because of crowd control for the new opening ride.

if this is a permnant thing, i wouldn't plan to stay onsite then.  others would follow.


----------



## donaldduck352

Kinda rattled me when I read it thats all.Thats the only reason we spend the extra money to stay on-site..

So lets hope thats all it is.


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> Kinda rattled me when I read it thats all.Thats the only reason we spend the extra money to stay on-site..
> 
> So lets hope thats all it is.


I seem to remember something about limiting the EP for onsite guests until 3pm during the summer from last year. I could be wrong though.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I seem to remember something about limiting the EP for onsite guests until 3pm during the summer from last year. I could be wrong though.



i don't remember last year todd but the year before cause my friend called me saying i gave wrong info out on the fotl.

it happened to me the day of the ap holders day to enter shrek.

that was in june and that afternoon after the opening of the ride and the ap "party" event was over, they took away the express lane.

before we left, 7 days later, the express lane was reopened.  then they did the restriction again a month later for that ride.


----------



## macraven

no one else has commented about limitations in the park with the fotl card so maybe it was just one isolated thing that was going on one day.


our town does fireworks on 4th of july and labor day nights.

it was really a dud this year.
i only stood in my front yard to watch it in the sky as i'm about 4 blocks from the site they were lit from.

it even was a waste of my time just standing outside and being attacked by the mosquitos we have here........with all the rain we have gone through, the skitters are plentiful.....


----------



## Akdar

I think I was the only person on here that worked yesterday?  (it is now Saturday) I did sign up, wasn't forced.  I did it because I can get 8 additional hours of vacation time, instead of 8 hours of pay.  I need the days off for my 2 week October stay, so I didn't mind, it was an easy day, there were 6 people in the entire plant, (I work in maintenance at the Post Office for those who haven't read that on here before) where there are usually over 100 on dayshift.  Pretty easy day, and we went to see Hancock after work, I thought it was an awesome movie, no matter how mediocre the reviews were!


----------



## Tinker-tude

I just got a t-shirt I ordered online.  After seeing GemmaPixie's tag and laughing many times, I couldn't resist buying it.  It says, "Come to the Dark Side.  We have cookies."  It has a picture of two cookies underneath.  I got it at Cafe Press if any of you other Homies want one.  

I think I'll go to Zazzle and design a Proud Redhead shirt.  Only WE will understand the significance.  I will don my shirts everytime I go to Universal, and everytime they're on the top of the t-shirt stacks in my shirt drawers.  Today I'm wearing a white and blue Hard Rock Hotel shirt.  Tomorrow it will be a red and white HRH t-shirt.  What's more American than that?

Happy 4th, everyone!  

Off to bed now.  Zzzzzzzzzzz....

Tu-Tu Macadamia-nator


----------



## DaddyDon

Good morning all!


----------



## macraven

DaddyDon said:


> Good morning all!



morning............


and i love fried chicken......


----------



## loribell

Tinker-tude said:


> I just got a t-shirt I ordered online.  After seeing GemmaPixie's tag and laughing many times, I couldn't resist buying it.  It says, "Come to the Dark Side.  We have cookies."  It has a picture of two cookies underneath.  I got it at Cafe Press if any of you other Homies want one.
> 
> I think I'll go to Zazzle and design a Proud Redhead shirt.  Only WE will understand the significance.  I will don my shirts everytime I go to Universal, and everytime they're on the top of the t-shirt stacks in my shirt drawers.  Today I'm wearing a white and blue Hard Rock Hotel shirt.  Tomorrow it will be a red and white HRH t-shirt.  What's more American than that?
> 
> Happy 4th, everyone!
> 
> Off to bed now.  Zzzzzzzzzzz....
> 
> Tu-Tu Macadamia-nator



Very kewl t-shirt Macadamia! I have a bumper sticker that says it. I got it from a very special friend here for my bday!



DaddyDon said:


> Good morning all!



Morning! 


Morning everyone. Hope you all have a fantastic day!


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning all!


----------



## ky07

*Morning Homies
Tomorrow morning is the big day we will be in the motherland about 12:11pm    *


----------



## RAPstar

good morning redheads!


----------



## RVGal

Have a GREAT vacation Lawrence!  Make sure you tell Barb HI from all of us!


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Have a GREAT vacation Lawrence!  Make sure you tell Barb HI from all of us!



*Thanks and I will do  *


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all! Just thought I would stop by before my internet connection is lost again!


----------



## macraven

if i don't see you before you leave, have a great vacation St. L

don't forget to pack your meds.


catch you all later homies...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Have a great vacation Lawrence!! *  



Tinker-tude said:


> I just got a t-shirt I ordered online.  After seeing GemmaPixie's tag and laughing many times, I couldn't resist buying it.  It says, "Come to the Dark Side.  We have cookies."  It has a picture of two cookies underneath.  I got it at Cafe Press if any of you other Homies want one.
> 
> I think I'll go to Zazzle and design a Proud Redhead shirt.  Only WE will understand the significance.  I will don my shirts everytime I go to Universal, and everytime they're on the top of the t-shirt stacks in my shirt drawers.  Today I'm wearing a white and blue Hard Rock Hotel shirt.  Tomorrow it will be a red and white HRH t-shirt.  What's more American than that?



*OOH, what great ideas ... 
*


----------



## loribell

Hi Todd! 

Lawrence have a fabulous trip! Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick fly by...

Lawrence- have a great trip and keep healthy  

Hi to all!

Went to church earlier tonight. Have your backs. Mac will go tomorrow and have your backs tomorrow as well  


Went to the Paul McCartney and Wings tribute band concert last night at a local festival near me. The lead singer that played Paul was pretty good.
The band is called "Band on the Run", named after the song of course. We had a good time. The band did half McCartney and Wings songs and half Beatle songs. We sat in the back. I was singing to pretty much all the songs and even singing the back-up parts. I'm sure peeps around me were looking at me like "why is she singing?" Oh well. We had a good time. Then we saw the fireworks there. Fireworks were pretty decent. Fireworks accompanied by patriotic music  
We were blessed to find a good parking spot, a few blocks from the fest. We got one of the last parking spots at the school near the festival grounds.
The weather was really nice, too.


Have a good night everyone.

Oh, I won't be able to post that much this coming week, esp in the mornings.
Too much going on in the mornings. Get Chrissy to the bus stop for summer school and then I drive Matthew to summer band class. After band class, pick up Chrissy from the bus from summer school. 
On Monday, it's going to be a real bear getting Chrissy ready for ss- I can already tell


----------



## donaldduck352

good morning all!!


----------



## donaldduck352

I didnn't want to start a thread on this.So I thought I would bring this up here.

Read this post and tell me what you think.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1874614 and http://www.disboards.com/showthred.php?t=1876043


----------



## loribell

Looks like the second thread has been removed. 

As for the legislation, I have never really thought about guns on property at either resort. Something I don't really want to think about. But it is one of those things, the people we wouldn't want to have them accessible probably won't obey that law either.


----------



## loribell

Have a great trip Lawrence!


----------



## macraven

happy sunday morning.


going to church, have your backs for the week.


----------



## loribell

Happy Sunday to you Mac!


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Sunday afternoon everyone ...*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Good evening.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ...


Tinker-tude my DD has the same come to the darkside shirt ... We love the darkside even without the cookies... 


St.L Hope you have an amazing trip and feel well on it even thought I think I missed you already ... 


So this is another busy weekend to a close and now I have TWO extra teens sleeping over tonight .. .. 

Friday was nice and busy for the 4th .
Saturday at Six Flags was nice but EVERYONE was talking about the kid in GA that was decapataded . I must say this story is getting a little annoying . The kids jumped TWO six foot tall fences with warning signs up and the parents now want to sue the park . I don't want to sound heart less but really is it the parks fault ???  

Today we went to see WALL-E .. I have to say I  LOVED IT . He is very cute and well the movie is pretty good too . Makes me really want to go to WDW now my son saw the castle in the begining and said look mommy mickeys house . HE is so cute when he wants to be and he is really looking forward to this trip. 

Off to go get the kids some snacks and then clean up the mess here from our late dinner . 

Hope to BBL if not see everyone in the morning .


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

We were thinking about seeing WALL-E late this morning, but other plans came up.
My mom wanted to take the kids to go clothes shopping for Matthew. We need to buy him a suit for a family wedding we are attending in 3 weeks.
My mom took both kids early this afternoon and DH and I went to visit DH's dad at the nursing home. My mom was somewhat unsuccessful finding something in Matthew's size, tho she just bought him a blazer jacket after dropping off the kids today. 
We'll probably see WALL-E another time. Looking forward to seeing the movie!   


coastermom- sounds like you had a very busy weekend  

Hi to all  

Hey, when are Jodie and some of the others that haven't posted here in awhile coming back? What happened to them? Just wondering.  

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## coastermom

Rose I always have something going on ... With the three kids and such wide age ranges there is always something to do with someone here .


----------



## scotlass

Evening Youse...

Not been around so much.Stuff happening.

Do youse remember I was relocated at work ?
Well its not worked out so i finished up on friday.

Matthew is delighted....he has plans aplenty for us.
Most involve Marathon wii sessions and football.  

Truth be told i have not been keeping well so the time off to sort that out will be good.

I hope youse are all well and all homies on hols have a blast.

Vicks X


----------



## roseprincess

scotlass said:


> Evening Youse...
> 
> Not been around so much.Stuff happening.
> 
> Do youse remember I was relocated at work ?
> Well its not worked out so i finished up on friday.
> 
> Matthew is delighted....he has plans aplenty for us.
> Most involve Marathon wii sessions and football.
> 
> Truth be told i have not been keeping well so the time off to sort that out will be good.
> 
> I hope youse are all well and all homies on hols have a blast.
> 
> Vicks X


Hi scotlass  
Glad you stopped by  

Talking about Scotland, at IOA the Thurs we were there, a Scottish woman struck up a conversation with me for a few minutes, at the sitting area by Dueling Dragons. DH and my kids were in the gift shop there. THe kids were upset by the threat of rain (my kids don't like rain). I needed to sit and rest. So I sat down and this Scottish woman w/ flaming red hair struck up a conversation w/ me. I can't remember the exact town she is from, she said she was somewhat close to Edinborough(sp), she lives off the Scottish coast.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Evening Youse...
> 
> Not been around so much.Stuff happening.
> 
> Do youse remember I was relocated at work ?
> Well its not worked out so i finished up on friday.
> 
> Matthew is delighted....he has plans aplenty for us.
> Most involve Marathon wii sessions and football.
> 
> Truth be told i have not been keeping well so the time off to sort that out will be good.
> 
> I hope youse are all well and all homies on hols have a blast.
> 
> Vicks X



hey youse, have been thinking bout youse and wondering how it's been going.

sorry to hear the job did not turn out as you hoped.  but now youse can be a stay at home, watch tv and sleep late.......... 

have youse in my prayers for good health.     






ok homies, green lights out..

it's 2:00 est now and gotta get up in about 4.5 hours....

door is locked.
if you come in later, climb thru the torn screen in the back room...


----------



## scotlass

roseprincess said:


> Hi scotlass
> Glad you stopped by
> 
> Talking about Scotland, at IOA the Thurs we were there, a Scottish woman struck up a conversation with me for a few minutes, at the sitting area by Dueling Dragons. DH and my kids were in the gift shop there. THe kids were upset by the threat of rain (my kids don't like rain). I needed to sit and rest. So I sat down and this Scottish woman w/ flaming red hair struck up a conversation w/ me. I can't remember the exact town she is from, she said she was somewhat close to Edinborough(sp), she lives off the Scottish coast.



 Hey Rose , If she live outside Edinburgh and near the coast i would guess she lived within a 20 mile radius of me. I would say small world but truth be told its more Scotland = Small country !!!  

Judging by your photos youse folks had a great holiday....made even better by meeting a lassie from the best small country in the world !!


----------



## macraven

morning homies.


yes, it looks like rain again.

and you can tell it is summer time..........homies either cleaning the house, doing yard work,  at work or at home doing things with kids or on vacation.


if i could pick one of the three that would be the most fun, i would pick vacay

that was a no brainer..


i cleaned my keyboard some weeks back and now i need to buy another one.

i don't know what i did but the space bar sticks on about every 3rd timei click on it .
theni havve to go back and put a space in between the words.

gee,i don't knowwhat is worse, my grammar errors spelling or the no spaceinbetween the worrdslkejjer.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> hey youse, have been thinking bout youse and wondering how it's been going.
> 
> sorry to hear the job did not turn out as you hoped. * but now youse can be a stay at home, watch tv and sleep late.......... *
> 
> have youse in my prayers for good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok homies, green lights out..
> 
> it's 2:00 est now and gotta get up in about 4.5 hours....
> 
> door is locked.
> if you come in later, climb thru the torn screen in the back room...



With a 7 yrs old boy.....yeh right !!  

The time off will be good tho mac.

hows youse ?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

For those that have seen Wall-E and Short Circuit (don't worry, no spoilers here)....

Doesn't Wall-E look like a clone/ripoff/son of Johnny 5? Proof is in the pics:


















And yes, I enjoyed Wall-E and Short Circuit respectively.


----------



## marciemi

the Dark Marauder said:


> For those that have seen Wall-E and Short Circuit (don't worry, no spoilers here)....
> 
> Doesn't Wall-E look like a clone/ripoff/son of Johnny 5? Proof is in the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I enjoyed Wall-E and Short Circuit respectively.



 Glad I'm not the only one who thought this!  I was a big Short Circuit fan back in the day, but haven't seen Wall-E yet (and won't until it comes out on video).


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? Go.see.Wall-E. It is a really good flick!


----------



## macraven

short circuit was so kewl....

i'm with marci, gonna wait until it comes out on rental for wall e

scotlass, just keep your son up to midnight and he will sleep later in the mornin.



i can remember when mine would sleep until 2-3 in the afternoon.
but then, they went to bed around 6 in the morning.

no, this wasn't during skool days, it would happen in summer vacation time from skool........


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Quick fly by...

First day of summer band class went well for Matthew this morning. Looks like his band teachers will be switching off as far as I know- between two band teachers.

DM and Marcie- DH and I noticed Wall-E looks alot like Short Circuit. I loved Short Circuit!

Scotlass- Cool!   Maybe the lady I met and you are somewhat neighbors? I don't remember her name, tho I don't think she mentioned her name to me.

Hi Mac and all  


Talk to you all later. Need to pick up Chrissy from the summer school bus soon.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...  

Mac - we just got rid of our few days of rain ... glad we could send it your way  *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> Mac - we just got rid of our few days of rain ... glad we could send it your way  *



i just love it when you share..............


----------



## KStarfish82

I wish it would rain here....

It gets cloudy and then passes..no rain.  My flowers could sure use it!


----------



## macraven

becareful what you wish for kfish, it might happen.........


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


>



any boom booms coming your way yet?
ours will hit again around 11 tonight.

i'll mail you some rain if you don't get some of ours this time....


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> any boom booms coming your way yet?
> ours will hit again around 11 tonight.
> 
> i'll mail you some rain if you don't get some of ours this time....



Nopers....I wish we would get a storm.....


----------



## cbdmhgp

I'm Back!!!! 

had at great time as always at Universal/IOA. RPR was great of course. Loved the club lounge as always.

Good stuff this year though, good 360 show on the 4th really good fireworks.
only bad thing was the Simpsons, or so my sons thought. I believed it was pretty good . rode ROTM, MIB, JAWS, Dr.Doom, Spidey, and Hulk all 7 times each.

lowest score on MIB was 600,000 something. The last time we rode it me and my son Garrison got the exact same score.....732,475. STRANGE!

Post a trip report later

one more thing.......got Haydens stiches out, we celebrated afterword by going to MARGARITAVILLE!!!!  

Good to be back


----------



## RAPstar

hello...............mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

im back 

we had a great trip, bit of a whirlwind (3 states & 4 hotels in 10 days way too much moving around had to check each morning to figure out where we were lol); still glad for the opportunity will post some pics here when i get a chance particulary of US Hollywood. 

sharon - so sorry to hear about your kitty .  we too lost a member of our family, our almost 20 year old Axl Rose passed in his sleep while we were gone Ma & officer jer handled situation well, still felt bad i wasn't home. didn't seem right to be off galavanting while he was so near his time, ah well; life rarely takes the path u think it will. 

sped read thru the thread, too much to address, hope u all r well


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Nopers....I wish we would get a storm.....



you can have ours..........i'll be very glad to share like i said before.

i went down to the beach around 10 tonight and the rain started coming down within 30 minutes once i was there.


i'm wet......





cbdmhgp said:


> I'm Back!!!!
> 
> had at great time as always at Universal/IOA. RPR was great of course. Loved the club lounge as always.
> 
> Good stuff this year though, good 360 show on the 4th really good fireworks.
> only bad thing was the Simpsons, or so my sons thought. I believed it was pretty good . rode ROTM, MIB, JAWS, Dr.Doom, Spidey, and Hulk all 7 times each.
> 
> lowest score on MIB was 600,000 something. The last time we rode it me and my son Garrison got the exact same score.....732,475. STRANGE!
> 
> Post a trip report later
> 
> one more thing.......got Haydens stiches out, we celebrated afterword by going to MARGARITAVILLE!!!!
> 
> Good to be back



did he scream in pain when nurse mom took the stitches out or did he just grin and bear it.....

i would tend to think margaritaville made him feel much better.

welcome back home.

i know it is hard to get back to life in the real world once vacation is over.
will wait until you are settle before i bug you for the trippie.

unlike kfish/katie who is still thinking about doing her trippie.......


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> hello...............mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!




drinking again tonight andy........have one for me..



keishashadow said:


> im back
> 
> we had a great trip, bit of a whirlwind (3 states & 4 hotels in 10 days way too much moving around had to check each morning to figure out where we were lol); still glad for the opportunity will post some pics here when i get a chance particulary of US Hollywood.
> 
> sharon - so sorry to hear about your kitty .  we too lost a member of our family, our almost 20 year old Axl Rose passed in his sleep while we were gone Ma & officer jer handled situation well, still felt bad i wasn't home. didn't seem right to be off galavanting while he was so near his time, ah well; life rarely takes the path u think it will.
> 
> sped read thru the thread, too much to address, hope u all r well




sorry, didn't see we had another page when i posted earlier.

and to empress keisha, welcome back home.

same goes for you that i said to mr c man above....you know, take your time to get with the time zone and all... 


another thrilling trippie to read soon too.
now i'll have more reading material late at night...


you are a traveler keisha.
lots of states and places you conquered on your trip.
i bet you had fun.


----------



## keishashadow

thanks mac....im stuck on west coast time

how do u manage during hawaii travel?

pssst...believe we're all travel fans here 

as the old saying goes...so many men, so little time i mean so many travel destinations


----------



## macraven

hahaha, hawaii time is tough when you get there for the first 2 days.


coming back is the torture for time difference.


you have what a 4 hour difference from the west coast to the east coast...

drink lots of coffee.


i know you and you are out like a light by 9:00-30 nightly.
when i saw you posting here at this time, i figured you were still on west coast time.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Just poppin' in to say g'night ... thank goodness Mac hadn't locked up yet  *


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all.Welcome back everyone thats been on vacca.
BBL goto go to work.Have a great day all!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Sittin' on the beach


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Just poppin' in to say g'night ... thank goodness Mac hadn't locked up yet  *




yea, even left the light on for the stragglers.............. 



cbdmhgp said:


> Sittin' on the beach



GGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



and a very good wet soggy tuesday morning to all the homies.

kfish, we had 1/2 inch in a short time period.
will send all that to you tonight.
be sure to have your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 ready tonight


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....

I just measured the Boy,he's 54 inches....HE CAN RIDE THE HULK !!!!

he is so excited,its the only ride he has missed out on,he called DH at work to say 09 " just has to happen....PLEEEEEEEESE DADDY !!  

nothin like wee bit emotional blackmail.... 

glad all the homies had great trips.


----------



## coastermom

MORNING SUNSHINE  

Hello all ... 

Well we are a busy bunch here . DD has a pool party today and we just got DS signed up for those swimming lessons...AGAIN . This kid just doesn't want to learn how to swim.  .. 

Here is our problem .. we belong to a very hard to get into pool club about 5 blocks from our house. In the spring of 2001 we had a pool put in our yard . This before we got into the pool club . It was VERY expensive . Now NOBODY wants the pool and we only use the pool club. We didn't even open it yet . I was wondering if we could leave it till next summer the way it is ..Closed or should we just take it down now. DH and one DD want to take it down, One DD wants to keep it and my DS hates it because he can't touch the bottom. I just hate to see all that money go to waste to just throw it out. Does anyone think I can sell it ??  AHHH I Am so confused .... 


Getting ready for our trip .. Have to go get some suprises for my DS . I figured I would get some cheapie coloring books and toys for the ride down . He can't  watch the DVD player all the way down and I don't want a cranky child cause then well I might have to stop that car and well we all know the mommy saying  ..

Ok off to a day of things to do ...

scotlass ....   Mine is 47 and 1/2 and I hope I can get another 1/2 in two weeks he really needs to ride MUMMY .. 

keisha ...  sorry to hear about your cat ...  

cbdmhgp .... YUMMY MARGARITAVILLE!!!!   Did you have a drink?? ... We had Don't stop the carnival and well I am looking forward to one in less then a month    ... Me no drink too much  

Ok Hi to everyone else and BBL


----------



## macraven

mary, i'm the wrong person to ask about a pool..........


we only have 2 seasons here.
winter and the 4th of july.

our 4th this year had a high of 64 and a low of 52


get ready for that trip!


scotlass...............WOOoooooooo HOOoooooooo

what did daddy say?
_are you buying flights now........booking a room............?_


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> kfish, we had 1/2 inch in a short time period.
> will send all that to you tonight.
> be sure to have your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready tonight


----------



## cbdmhgp

macraven said:


> you can have ours..........i'll be very glad to share like i said before.
> 
> i went down to the beach around 10 tonight and the rain started coming down within 30 minutes once i was there.
> 
> 
> i'm wet......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did he scream in pain when nurse mom took the stitches out or did he just grin and bear it.....
> 
> i would tend to think margaritaville made him feel much better.
> 
> welcome back home.
> 
> i know it is hard to get back to life in the real world once vacation is over.
> will wait until you are settle before i bug you for the trippie.
> 
> unlike kfish/katie who is still thinking about doing her trippie.......



Hayden took it fine, didnt hurt at all, like I said Margaritaville made him feel much better, espicially since it was the first night that we were there, everyone had a lot of excitment in them. LOVE that feelin'!

Miss it already 

but, we had to celebrate with the rest of the family, so me and my wife had to have a few Margaritas


----------



## Tinker-tude

Does anyone have a picture of Fiona at Universal you'd be willing to email me?  I think she'd a be a great image on a Proud Redhead t-shirt.

Taminator


----------



## the Dark Marauder

It is raining horrifically over here!

And I have to leave in 10 mins for an appointment.


----------



## tlinus

Like this?

It's old - from 2003 - but its her.

Just edit out the pipsqueak


----------



## RVGal

Tinker-tude said:


> Does anyone have a picture of Fiona at Universal you'd be willing to email me?  I think she'd a be a great image on a Proud Redhead t-shirt.
> 
> Taminator



I have Fiona, but I think she is with Donkey.  I'll check.


----------



## RVGal

Found it, but I think Tracie's is better


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> hahaha, hawaii time is tough when you get there for the first 2 days.
> 
> 
> coming back is the torture for time difference.
> 
> 
> you have what a 4 hour difference from the west coast to the east coast...
> 
> drink lots of coffee.
> 
> 
> i know you and you are out like a light by 9:00-30 nightly.
> when i saw you posting here at this time, i figured you were still on west coast time.


 


cbdmhgp said:


> Sittin' on the beach


 
it's only 3 hours, yet i am a creature of habit & am now stuck going to bed @ 3 am waking up @ 10 am...im a bum fer sure now.  Think i'll take a benydryl to get back on track tonight



scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....
> 
> I just measured the Boy,he's 54 inches....HE CAN RIDE THE HULK !!!!


 
a big day indeed 
all that time on the rack finally paid off -eh?  jk 

fiona huh...would rather see donkey...find it odd that they pick a hot babe to portray her in the parks...would rather see the trollish version


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> It is raining horrifically over here!
> 
> And I have to leave in 10 mins for an appointment.



we'll send dave down with the boat.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Here's shirt I made on Zazzle.  They will be our matching shirts one day of our trip.  I also made a Fiona shirt, but I want to see if anyone has a better image before I make it public.

http://www.zazzle.com/nebulaesq_universal_homie_custo_customized_shirt-235956421716595983

Tam


----------



## macraven

use the fiona of the second picture.

she has better -lungs- than the fiona in the first pic....


----------



## Tinker-tude

tlinus said:


> Like this?
> 
> It's old - from 2003 - but its her.
> 
> Just edit out the pipsqueak




Cool, cool, cool!




RVGal said:


> Found it, but I think Tracie's is better



That's awesome, too!

Can you two send them as an attachment to my email?  I'll send you my address in a PM.  Then I can edit them a bit to fit a t-shirt concept.

Thanks!  This is fun!

Tamie


----------



## Tinker-tude

http://www.zazzle.com/fiona_proud_redhead_shirt-235981487716291633

The first Fiona shirt.  You can see why I want another picture....

Tamie


----------



## macraven

you gonna do the coloring of the letters in green or red?


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> you gonna do the coloring of the letters in green or red?




They are green.  You can customize or change it if you want.  And the back of the shirt says Universal Homie.


----------



## keishashadow

jr found this foray into the dark side 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81fwEmP2CKY


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> jr found this foray into the dark side
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81fwEmP2CKY



it says, can't open this page.


what is it in the youtube keisha?


terminator tutu  i think the t's look lovely


----------



## t-and-a

Wow Taminator! You really did a good job on the design for the shirts!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> it says, can't open this page.
> 
> 
> what is it in the youtube keisha?
> 
> 
> terminator tutu  i think the t's look lovely



Darth Vader playing golf.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies  

My mom was off today- she took a vacation day from work to do a couple of things at home. She met up w/ Matthew and I this morning to see Matthew's band practice. She enjoyed the practice and said the kids sounded great!
Then Matthew and I went to my mom's house after practice to try on the clothes she bought Matthew for the upcoming family wedding. Went home after that and then I picked up Chrissy from the bus from summer school. Chrissy was whiny about wanting a certain Gameboy game. She was kinda driving me nuts and being demanding of other things today  
The usual stuff with her, oh well. She wears me down at times.
And my mom kept calling me about the clothes, etc  
My dad is a Tailor. He does alterations. So clothing is my mom and my dad's thing. My dad is the male version of Edna in the Incredibles  
My mom said this a couple of times, not me.
 "No Capes!"  


I kinda wish to be back on vacation. I just want to go back on the Simpson's ride a few times and then stay in Cindy's castle  . Can someone fly me there?    
Need a vacation from vacation, isnt that the truth?  

Sorry I never got around to doing a trippie yet. Is anyone interested in me doing a trippie report? If you homies are, I'll try to start it in the next few days, as I have some things on my plate this week so far, places to go,etc.


Janet- Welcome back from vacay! GLad you had an enjoyable trip!  

Tamie- like the T-shirts  

Mac- the youtube thing was a commercial for Spike TV. THey were and still showing Star Wars episodes 1-6 on different nights. The commercial is Darth Vader playing golf with some guys. We have been watching off and on the episodes since January. 

Hi to all! 

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## macraven

of course the homies want to read your trippie rose.

unless you bring a note from mom, you are not excused from it.. 

i have no idea who edna is you mentioned.
never saw the incredibles.

i'm more into the comedies, suspense or drama movies.
my only cartoons are family guy, simpsons, southpark and the old ren and stimpy ones.  there's a few more but they don't come to mind right now.



darkie, playing golf, that's a good one.  i'll have to see if i can use son's dell computer to pull it up.

boy have you checked out airfare lately?
glad i booked early this year.
of course they changed one of my flights as they cancelled the night one but still, the same trip i am doing is a lot more today.  and i don't leave until october....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm glad I got my ticket when I did. I'm sure that now it would be insanely expensive. Especially since I'm bringing a pet!


----------



## RAPstar

hey! thanks for sending the rain my way Mac. It was lovely!


----------



## bubba's mom

Remember me?  

I just scanned 20 pages of youse guys' chattin   ..i don't wanna hear anybody call ME a blabbermouth  

I'm still in FL.... our first part of the trip to Universal was great!  Simpsons was excellent and Diaster! was so much better than Earthquake.  A definate improvement    DH & BIL even got volunteered to participate ...  

The cruise was wonderful!!  Tracie and Lori...you guys have GOT to go on one...at least one!  You'll all have a really good time!  

We've been here at FILs since getting off the ship Thursday....leaving tomorrow after lunch to return to Universal and PBH.  The Portofino is a beautiful hotel and we had such wonderful service there...even hooked up with my homie  

Arriving home extremely late Saturday night...prolly won't be around till Sunday...at the earliest    ...hopefully.....

just wanted to say HI to *everyone*....


----------



## roseprincess

bubba's mom said:


> Remember me?
> 
> I just scanned 20 pages of youse guys' chattin   ..i don't wanna hear anybody call ME a blabbermouth
> 
> I'm still in FL.... our first part of the trip to Universal was great!  Simpsons was excellent and Diaster! was so much better than Earthquake.  A definate improvement    DH & BIL even got volunteered to participate ...
> 
> The cruise was wonderful!!  Tracie and Lori...you guys have GOT to go on one...at least one!  You'll all have a really good time!
> 
> We've been here at FILs since getting off the ship Thursday....leaving tomorrow after lunch to return to Universal and PBH.  The Portofino is a beautiful hotel and we had such wonderful service there...even hooked up with my homie
> 
> Arriving home extremely late Saturday night...prolly won't be around till Sunday...at the earliest    ...hopefully.....
> 
> just wanted to say HI to *everyone*....


Hey!
Nice to hear from you, Barb  
Glad you are having an excellent time!

I hope you were able to view my pics here from my trip  


Ok, gotta run everyone. Getting kicked off the computer now by DH.
Have a good night everyone.


----------



## t-and-a

Rose, we would love for you to do a trip report! I wish you would; your homies would read it!  

Hey Barb! I hope you're having the bestest vacation ever! Tell Randy, Ryan, and Ma that I said HI!


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm glad I got my ticket when I did. I'm sure that now it would be insanely expensive. Especially since I'm bringing a pet!




to pass time, i put in my dates for my trip to see the increase for the flight.
wowser.........triple for some of them and over $1K for one airline.

keep checking your flights for changes darkie.
which airline are you using?
just heard on the radio the MD 80's series may all be grounded very soon.
american airlines will get hard with that one.




RAPstar said:


> hey! thanks for sending the rain my way Mac. It was lovely!



you know i love to share with my homies.....except i do not share jack daniels  it's like tylenol pm for me.....jk



bubba's mom said:


> Remember me?
> 
> I just scanned 20 pages of youse guys' chattin   ..i don't wanna hear anybody call ME a blabbermouth
> 
> I'm still in FL.... our first part of the trip to Universal was great!  Simpsons was excellent and Diaster! was so much better than Earthquake.  A definate improvement    DH & BIL even got volunteered to participate ...
> 
> The cruise was wonderful!!  Tracie and Lori...you guys have GOT to go on one...at least one!  You'll all have a really good time!
> 
> We've been here at FILs since getting off the ship Thursday....leaving tomorrow after lunch to return to Universal and PBH.  The Portofino is a beautiful hotel and we had such wonderful service there...even hooked up with my homie
> 
> Arriving home extremely late Saturday night...prolly won't be around till Sunday...at the earliest    ...hopefully.....
> 
> just wanted to say HI to *everyone*....




brab........talkative one.........hmm, yes, it rings a bell... 

how's it going homie!!
i'm so glad you stopped in.

i would go nuts without a computer linkup for as long as you have.


have fun at the big UO tomorrow.
catch darkie while you are there and all the other homies.

see ya when we see ya....



i was gonna say look what the cat drug in but that wouldn't have been nice.
we adore cats and they don't drag things....


----------



## macraven

brab if we move to the new digs before you get back, follow the popcorn trail.

don't worry, we would never move without a forwarding address for all the homies to find us.


links will be on the site here when we move.



i shouldn't say move very loud, tricia isn't into moving.........she wants to clean the new places before we step foot in them.

this time i hired the merry maids to do the work.


----------



## RAPstar

Mac, you can keep the JD, I'm not a whisky guy. But don't you come near my Vodka! lol Look at my ticker. Woot!!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Mac, you can keep the JD, I'm not a whisky guy. But don't you come near my Vodka! lol Look at my ticker. Woot!!!



i thought you switched and staying off site andy.

it says rph........

are you being tricky with me and trying to pull the wool over my eyes....


----------



## Tinker-tude

Okay, here's the last attempt at a shirt tonight.  Thanks to Tricia for sending more pictures!

http://www.zazzle.com/fiona_donkey_...68394693451?gl=tabre627&ZCMP=ProductPageRecs2

Off to bed now.  Zzzzzzzzzzzzz....

Taminator


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning homies.

Nice shirt taminator

I'm going to do 1 for HHN

Have a great day all


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning!


----------



## scotlass

Afternoon youse.....big Mac anyone !!?

mac,that must be some size off a rain cloud....its reached right over the pond !!

Its banging down here....


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey everyone 

Rose...did you write a trippie?  If so, let me know, so I can read it.

Alison...Will do!    Wish you could be there with us   ...I'm sure Jacob & Bubba woulda had a great time! 

mac...ME?  a 'blabbermouth'?  

 

IF you happen to move while I'm away, I will "call" my room now.  Y'know the one...private bathroom, window, near the front door, etc.....You know the drill....  

I wouldn't lose ya...don't worry...it's not THAT easy to get rid of me!  

Tam...great shirt and GREAT idea!!  Altho...there are very few people who may actually 'get' the joke  

Getting ready to zip down to Universal.... cya's


----------



## cbdmhgp

Barb you are so right about Diaster......very funny i thought . have fun at Universal! 

I'm bout to go snorkling though, so I'll check in later


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> i shouldn't say move very loud, tricia isn't into moving.........she wants to clean the new places before we step foot in them.
> 
> this time i hired the merry maids to do the work.



   Wha?  Me?  Clean?  You must have me confused with Penny.


----------



## cbdmhgp

hey all back from snorkling!

would do the TR now, but I want to wait till I get back home s I can post pics


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

... so glad to hear that you and your family are having a great time Barb!  Wish we were there!

I'm personally looking forward to the opening of Harry Potter at IOA** .... although maybe not as much as Lee looked forward to the opening of the Simpson's ride  *


----------



## donaldduck352

Tinker-tude said:


> Okay, here's the last attempt at a shirt tonight.  Thanks to Tricia for sending more pictures!
> 
> http://www.zazzle.com/fiona_donkey_...68394693451?gl=tabre627&ZCMP=ProductPageRecs2
> 
> Off to bed now.  Zzzzzzzzzzzzz....
> 
> Taminator



How about this 1:
http://www.zazzle.com/2350163953127...ark_tshirt&color=a_l&context=mfong&view=front


----------



## Tinker-tude

donaldduck352 said:


> How about this 1:
> http://www.zazzle.com/2350163953127...ark_tshirt&color=a_l&context=mfong&view=front



I think you need to set it up for public viewing.  I got a page that said it wasn't available to view or had been deleted.

Hope to see it soon!

Tamie


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> Okay, here's the last attempt at a shirt tonight.  Thanks to Tricia for sending more pictures!
> 
> http://www.zazzle.com/fiona_donkey_...68394693451?gl=tabre627&ZCMP=ProductPageRecs2
> 
> Off to bed now.  Zzzzzzzzzzzzz....
> 
> Taminator



*Here's a t-shirt I designed on Zazzle a while ago ...   *


----------



## keishashadow

yinz guys should sell those tshirts on ebay 

barb u should qualify for florida resident status by now lol  Glad ur trip has turned out so well for you!  was surprised to see the 1st big storm of the season crop up, hope it's a mild season & nothing makes landfall this year....or decides to mess up our dates in October 

lots of vadar parodies on youtube...the Chad Vader market training series is funny if ur a fan of the force

any XFiles fans out there?  movie's just around the corner...hope it's not a dog.  Mixed feelings on Wil Smiths movie....could've been so much better.  Starting to think he's coasting on the whole captive 4th of July movie fans accustomed to a blockbuster from him.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*For anyone who wants to make a "proud redhead" shirt - you can go to this website and "simpsonize yourself" ... then export the picture to your computer (there is a link when you are done simpsonizing).  You can then go to whatever site you want to make a t-shirt, upload the picture and add text ... that's what I did for this t-shirt *


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i thought you switched and staying off site andy.
> 
> it says rph........
> 
> are you being tricky with me and trying to pull the wool over my eyes....



No, I just don't want to change my ticker again. Then the globe starts over at the beginning.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *For anyone who wants to make a "proud redhead" shirt - you can go to this website and "simpsonize yourself" ... then export the picture to your computer (there is a link when you are done simpsonizing).  You can then go to whatever site you want to make a t-shirt, upload the picture and add text ... that's what I did for this t-shirt *



For some reason all those sites where you create a version of yourself never work for me. It looks nothing like me and is usually really ugly. And I wana be a Simpson soooooooooobad!! BTW, Bonlee, I love the darkside shirt you made. Me want!! lol


----------



## KStarfish82

Mac...we finally got some rain!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> For some reason all those sites where you create a version of yourself never work for me. It looks nothing like me and is usually really ugly. And I wana be a Simpson soooooooooobad!! BTW, Bonlee, I love the darkside shirt you made. Me want!! lol



*All you have to do is change the shirt to "mens" and choose a color/size and you can buy it direct from the site *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Here's a t-shirt I designed on Zazzle a while ago ...   *



I wish I'd known you had designed one!  I bought one on Cafe Press a few weeks ago, when I could have gotten a few bucks to YOU.  Next time....

Tamie


----------



## macraven

turning off the light.


have to get up and be gone early tomorrow.

the door is locked.

the cat is in....


kfish will have to sleep in her car tonight since she didn't make the deadline to come home on time. 

scotlass has a pass as her time is different and we would never know when she really got in tonight.... 


see you  homies tomorrow night


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> turning off the light.
> 
> 
> have to get up and be gone early tomorrow.
> 
> the door is locked.
> 
> the cat is in....
> 
> 
> kfish will have to sleep in her car tonight since she didn't make the deadline to come home on time.
> 
> scotlass has a pass as her time is different* and we would never know when she really got in tonight....:laughing*:
> 
> 
> see you  homies tomorrow night



Morning youse....

Jeez mac, that was like a flashback to the 80's and ma mammy yelling  at the bottom of the stairs !!  


More rain....the boy is sitting staring out the window,poor wee soul is on school hols and has been stuck in for days.  

  Think we might try out that Simpsonize site,he loves the Simpsons !! 

Thanks for the link Bonny ,you helped fill a wee while


----------



## marciemi

We tried the Simpson site many times and couldn't get it to accept any of our pictures.  Stephen desperately wanted to do one of him, but with no success.  Finally did a shot of Eric (just because it seemed to meet the requirements) and the result didn't look anything like him either.  I think it does it by age and doesn't actually use your picture at all, so if you tell it you're 13, you end up looking like Millhouse by definition!


----------



## tlinus

Here is ours that I made into an older signature I used to use - I think its pretty cool.....except mine.....


----------



## RAPstar

Afternoon, redheads!


----------



## wwessing

Hey Ya'll!!


----------



## keishashadow

nobody on west coast time all the homies tucked into their beds

except scotlass...who's a day ahead of us or is that behind us , whatever...she's a homie, that's all that counts here 

busy day tomorrow, all those errands that have piled up; a birthday party for my oldest DS & anniversary party for SIL on Saturday...i do have a life yeah!

sleep tight, don't let the CROCS bite


----------



## macraven

wait keisha, don't lock up the joint, i'm here now....
and you should too.  aren't you still on pst?


had a long and busy day.
trying to unwind and check up on my homies.

looks like it is summertime.

everyone is sleeping in late......maybe cause fletcher is not doing his job of human alarm clock.....

or everyone is busy doing what they do when they are busy.. can you see the blonde coming out in me with that statement..... 

i'm waiting for info on the release of the RIPtours.
so looking forward to that.

gonna read up on emails and what i missed today.

bbl


----------



## macraven

i'm gonna be on and off the thread next week.
i have to paint all the rooms to our new place.

well, i'm not actually going to do all the painting but i will be supervising the work getting done.......


----------



## macraven

locking up now.
kfish, you're on your own tonight.

you missed curfew..........


all green lights out....


----------



## donaldduck352

Morning all.Its Friday so everyone have a great one..


----------



## macraven

morning homies.....



kfish, it is pouring here still.
i'm sending some of my rain to you.


and there is enough for me to share with all of youse.
even scotlass can get in on the rain i am giving away.....


----------



## cbdmhgp

Morning to all the homies out there

Today is our last day on the beach. I'm ready to be back home though and see our daschund BART! pic of him as my avatar.

Got stung by a jelly yesterday, it hurt for awhile, but then it just went away

check back in later


----------



## marciemi

Just heard from my friend.  You remember - the one who was planning a "once in a lifetime" trip to Florida and couldn't decide between Disney and other things.  Well they decided on Disney, and I've been working with her for the last several months to get them ready for the trip.  (To the point of typing out daily index cards for them to carry, along with 3 page summaries of what to do, in what order, and descriptions of any alternatives, etc.).  They flew out Wednesday and spent yesterday at MGM and are at the MK (with their 4 kids, for the first time in their lives!) today.

She called to tell me how awesome I am!   Apparently it's 10:30am there, they've done nearly everything in the park, just did Thunder Mtn as a walkon and got dream fastpasses when they came off!   She was trying to describe them to me and I told her I knew what they were.  She was like, "Really, how did you know?"  Then she asked how they got them.  Told here they were in the right place at the right time!

Anyways, they're having a great time, which is always good to hear!

On a separate note, Royce, Matt and Eric got up at 3:45 this morning to go get in line for the new iphones!  Were the first people in line and Matt got the only t-shirt they handed out, and was interviewed by CBS.  They're home now and have them charged and ready to go and of course are excited beyond belief!

And Mac - I'll pass on your rain.  We have enough of our own here and Eric has to leave for a golf tournament shortly here!  Then we're heading out to Madison to camp and attend Matt's soccer tournament all weekend!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Stupid car is stupid. My rear view mirror fell off last night. Not joking. I tried Gorilla Glue AND Duct Tape, but neither was working.

I'm going to try getting just some basic superglue and hope it works.


----------



## macraven

WHAT........the duct tape didn't work.....wow.


even tricia says the duct tape works for her when she needs it for her kids...


and it keeps my refridgerator door on.....long story, don't ask



oh snap darkie, you are in a pickle 




marci, wait 30 minutes.
another biggie t-storm coming through.............

i bet you are sorry you are missing all the boom booms.

so that is why you have been mia here.
you were doing cliff notes for your friend for disney.
such a good friend you are!


----------



## patster734

the Dark Marauder said:


> Stupid car is stupid. My rear view mirror fell off last night. Not joking. I tried Gorilla Glue AND Duct Tape, but neither was working.
> 
> I'm going to try getting just some basic superglue and hope it works.



I think most automotive stores have a glue or adhesive material for rear view mirrors.  I checked NAPA and here's what I found:
http://www.napaonline.com/MasterPag...eywordCat=Rear+View+Mirror+Adhesive&VehCode=N


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Friday afternoon homies ... 

Mac - no rain here today (for a change)

 ... less than 3 months and we're on our way to Orlando ... and HHN  *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies  
Haven't been here in a couple of days.
My life has been busy this week, too busy!
The kids and I have been getting up early this past week(before 6 AM) for summer school and band practice in the mornings. By the afternoons, I'm kinda wiped out and a zombie at times.

Matthew's summer band class is going well.

No summer school or band class on Fridays. I took the kids to see Wall-E late this morning. It is really a cute movie  Bring kleenex w/ you if you like to see robots fall in love      The movie uses 2 songs from "Hello,Dolly". I never knew much of the songs in the "Hello, Dolly" musical. Just the main "Hello Dolly" song. I was blubbering watching Wall-E and EVE together. I'm such an emotional Italian girl  
Anywho, parts of it were cute and parts of the movie were a little strange to me. The kids enjoyed the movie, too!


Let's see... well, got a call from my mom today(after we came back from the movie). My grandma may not last much longer. Grandma is going in and out of consiousness. She isn't eating. Don't know how long she hasn't been eating, as my mom won't tell me yet. Priest going over to the nursing home now to do Last Rites(my grandma is Catholic and Baptist- she believes in both). We were supposed to go somewhere tonite(the 4 of us). That might change. I don't know. 
I'm so glad all this with grandma didn't happen while we were on vacay 2 weeks ago. I would have never heard the end of it from my mom, really!   

I guess I should have looked for Matthew's dress shoes today instead of going to the movie. Oh well. Hard to shop w/ Chrissy w/ me.

I apologize for not writing my trippie yet. But I think you homies can understand. I will get to it when I can. Just be patient. Thanks!  


Marcie- glad your friend and her fam are having a wonderful
time for their 1st trip there!    


Mac- save me a room w/ a jacuzzi with wonderful scenery at the new pad! Thanks 


Hi to all


----------



## macraven

rose, you're safe, you'll love the room with a jacuzzi.

fletcher is gonna have a room in the basement if he doesn't come back and play good morning time and wake us up ......... 


i sent the rain north just for you bonny.


trying to catch up on things.
will be back later.

have no idea what to fix for dinner.
i mean, i have no idea which drive thru to go to for dinner tonight


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...

mac,when we leave for the new place i might need help gettin my mirror down of the..........emm....well......you know......just bring the BIG ladders !!


----------



## macraven

you have mirrors on your ceiling too?

how kewl.....


----------



## scotlass

Ssssssshhhhh........every one will want them !!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## tlinus

LADIES!!!

Well I never.....ok - maybe not never


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i'm gonna be on and off the thread next week.
> i have to paint all the rooms to our new place.
> 
> well, i'm not actually going to do all the painting but i will be supervising the work getting done.......


 
lime green? 



cbdmhgp said:


> Morning to all the homies out there
> 
> Today is our last day on the beach. I'm ready to be back home though and see our daschund BART! pic of him as my avatar.
> 
> Got stung by a jelly yesterday, it hurt for awhile, but then it just went away
> 
> check back in later


 
yikes! no jellies bet u miss ur doxie, he's a cutie!



the Dark Marauder said:


> Stupid car is stupid. My rear view mirror fell off last night. Not joking. I tried Gorilla Glue AND Duct Tape, but neither was working.
> 
> I'm going to try getting just some basic superglue and hope it works.


 
def get the stuff from the auto supply store...i too tried the other stuff, even though it'd stick for awhile, eventually it'll fail



scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> mac,when we leave for the new place i might need help gettin my mirror down of the..........emm....well......you know......just bring the BIG ladders !!


yowza!!
i'd be afraid it'd fall & squish me

marci - we got the FP in the same spot earlier last year 

saw the lines on tv of folks standing in line to buy cell phones, was wondering who would bother...know i now lol. Hey, if ur happy, that's all that matters . Must admit, i have stood in line to buy video game systems 

my oldest 2 DSs have the crackberry 

im simple, want the smallest, thinest phone possible, with pic & video capability...don't text, rarely use my internet feature, PDA nor my mp3 on the phone they're getting way to fussy for my liking, not sure if i'll even bother upgrading @ contract time.


----------



## macraven

catch youse homies later.


forensic files is on and it is tv time for me.


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> catch youse homies later.
> 
> 
> forensic files is on and it is tv time for me.



night mac - 

who's turnig off the lights?

I am rarely here this late......watching Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## RAPstar

Hello!!!


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Hello!!!


hey andy...see it's finally under 2 months for your trip 

don't forget to turn off the lights!

hey mac, aren't we close to getting the boot here & needing new digs? i don't wanna be kicked to the curb


----------



## RAPstar

Locking up casue I have to work tomorrow!  I call the room with the private bath and jacuzzi. And of course that bed that u can jump on with not spilling the wine. Cause I'm that cool.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning homies.Hope everyone has a great Saturday...


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies 
We made it back safe and sound and had a great time at Universal  *


----------



## donaldduck352

Glad you had a great time Lawrence..

Hope you took some pixs.Love to see them..


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> Glad you had a great time Lawrence..
> 
> Hope you took some pixs.Love to see them..


*Took a lot but have to download them on photobucket but that will be done in a few hours  *


----------



## ky07

*Ok here is one and Barb's has the pic with us all at the hulk so ya have to wait on that one but just have to say Barb and her family and Roberts family are great they made us feel like we have known them for years and my DS's are still talking about how much they loved riding the hulk and DD with them and yes Barb actually got me on DD fire  



*


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hey andy...see it's finally under 2 months for your trip
> 
> don't forget to turn off the lights!
> 
> hey mac, aren't we close to getting the boot here & needing new digs? i don't wanna be kicked to the curb




all under control grasshopper..........

waiting for page 248 to roll in ............last few times when i started up the new digs we still had about 10 pages to go on the present one....
then we got locked out.
yea, even me, imagine that....... 



RAPstar said:


> Locking up casue I have to work tomorrow!  I call the room with the private bath and jacuzzi. And of course that bed that u can jump on with not spilling the wine. Cause I'm that cool.



i have to see that.
you have the glass of wine on the bed, you jump on the bed and no spills.

i'll come jump with you !!



donaldduck352 said:


> Good morning homies.Hope everyone has a great Saturday...



wishing the same for youse too.



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> We made it back safe and sound and had a great time at Universal  *



i want to hear all about your fun!

i just saw the pic.
i don't think i know everyone in the picture.
i did see the rabbit ears your son did............. 

hopefully, good health for all of youse while you were down there.


----------



## macraven

i received an email from Loews Hotels 2 days ago and it said...




Loews Hotels has commissioned The Research Intelligence Group  a well known and reputable market research supplier, to conduct a study so that Loews Hotels can better understand and meet the needs of their guests.



i did the survey.
did any of the homies here get that survey also this week?


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse..........

DH has been getting prices for Oct 09....hes now in the bath thinking it over !!



IM BESIDE MYSELF WITH EXCITEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse..........
> 
> DH has been getting prices for Oct 09....hes now in the bath thinking it over !!
> 
> 
> 
> IM BESIDE MYSELF WITH EXCITEMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



pick oct 9-13 when i am there !!!!


----------



## macraven

wait you said 09........

ok, pick columbus day weekend for 09.........!!!


----------



## RVGal

Welcome back Lawrence!

That's a great picture.  It looks like you guys had a good meet and I hope your vacation was a good one.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> wait you said 09........
> 
> ok, pick columbus day weekend for 09.........!!!



when is columbus day weekend.... 

we are looking at oct 9 - 23 th


still doing the math.......


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday *


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey goodnight all. Wake you up in the morning.

Good eve all night owls.Homie out...


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies-

Just asking for prayers for DH and for my grandma.

DH went to the doctor this morning(after I pushed him to make an appt).
He has diverticulitis. He is prescribed 2 different antibiotics. I know diverticulitis is common in general. He had on and off left stomach side pain for 2 days, but it was starting to get a little worse. I'm sure he will get better with the A/B(antibiotics).

Also need prayers for my grandma and my extended family. Grandma is still hanging on since I posted yest.
She is taking in fluids, but not really eating solid food. 
We went over to visit with her this afternoon. I stayed with her for a little while, while she was sleeping. She is ready to go. She wants to go to Heaven
(she is a born-again Christian for a long time). I hope this is okay to say here  
Thanks!

I think Mac has all this on her prayer list, I think.


St. L- thanks for posting the pic  
Sounds like you guys had a great time! I can't believe you are back already.

Hi to all  


I have some good news at my church that I found out last night- this news may not thrill anyone here except me.
Found out Darlene Zschech(she is an Australian worship leader) is coming in to do guest worship this Fall!    
Also found out Tommy Walker (worship leader from CA) is coming in in late Fall, I believe!   
I love when we have guest worship leaders, contemporary Christian artists come over to my church!!   


OK, that's it from me.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Locking up casue I have to work tomorrow!  I call the room with the private bath and jacuzzi. And of course that bed that u can jump on with not spilling the wine. Cause I'm that cool.


 
tommy tippee cup works well lol



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies *
> *We made it back safe and sound and had a great time at Universal  *


woo-hoo to you luv the pics-such a great looking bunch of homies, hoping for more 


scotlass said:


> when is columbus day weekend....
> 
> we are looking at oct 9 - 23 th
> 
> 
> still doing the math.......


 
2nd Monday in October, looks like u got it covered happy planning

mac - just knew u had our backs! i still vote for the pyscho house as next digs

back from SILs 40 wedding anniversary dinner, very nice; she has great kiddos to do such a nice thing .  All the inlaws & outlaws made nice ...same thing the night before @ oldest DSs birthday party...must be something nice in the air

it's hot here, beats snow


----------



## macraven

i had a funny knee slapping comment for you keisha about the party but changed it.

some people here might take me as being rude.........you know i am joker....


glad it went well for all keisha.


rose, will do.  my mom has diverticulitis and she has to be careful on certain things to avoid eating.  nuts is probably the worse thing for him to eat. anything with a seed.  they get caught up in the pockets and cause that infection your dh has.  he will feel better once he starts the antibiotics.

you can say your grandma is a christian on the thread.  don't be shy about that.  the only thing i said a long time ago was it would be best leaving the political party talk out of the thread as that always becomes heated.
there are no restrictions on what people talk about here.

it's everyone's thread also.  as long as you don't talk about skinning cats, i can go along with anything....... 

i hope your g'ma has peace and comfort at this time.


now, how about those cardinals............whoo ooooo.........


----------



## KStarfish82

Rose....lots of hugs and prayers sent your way... 

Great pic Lawrence!


Hello to Mac, Sharon, Allison, Tammie, Tracie, Marcie, DM, Todd, Barb, Andy, Lori, and a whole bunch of homies I missed or don't know


----------



## cbdmhgp

macraven said:


> i received an email from Loews Hotels 2 days ago and it said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loews Hotels has commissioned The Research Intelligence Group  a well known and reputable market research supplier, to conduct a study so that Loews Hotels can better understand and meet the needs of their guests.
> 
> 
> 
> i did the survey.
> did any of the homies here get that survey also this week?



Mac.........got the survey as well, and did it


----------



## macraven

looks like loews is trying to find out from those that stay in their hotels what appeals to the general public by name.



keisha, what are you doing up this late?
you hit the hay by 9:30 each night.
are you still in the pst zone........


----------



## the Dark Marauder

My cat, Garfield, died today.    

My stepmom found him by the side of the couch after her cardgame. I had to bury him and say a few words. I could not even put him in the box to bury him. I did bury him, though.

I loved that cat. He wasn't even 5!!!!!

      

Rest In Peace, Garfield Thaddeus Cat. 2003-2008.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> My cat, Garfield, died today.
> 
> My stepmom found him by the side of the couch after her cardgame. I had to bury him and say a few words. I could not even put him in the box to bury him. I did bury him, though.
> 
> I loved that cat. He wasn't even 5!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rest In Peace, Garfield Thaddeus Cat. 2003-2008.









darkie, i hurt for you.
i am so sorry you lost garfield.   

i know this is a difficult time for you.
homie, we all are here for you.


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


> My cat, Garfield, died today.
> 
> My stepmom found him by the side of the couch after her cardgame. I had to bury him and say a few words. I could not even put him in the box to bury him. I did bury him, though.
> 
> I loved that cat. He wasn't even 5!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rest In Peace, Garfield Thaddeus Cat. 2003-2008.



Sorry to hear about you loss, Darkie. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## macraven

it is 7:30 am and i can't believe i am the first here this morning.


fletcher...........MIA
we're sending the search party out for you.



we need you and our human alarm clock back here.....


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies
DM sorry to hear about your cat cause always hard losing a pet  *


----------



## macraven

gotta split.
catch you later gators.......


----------



## coastermom

Morning ALL

Darkie ... Sorry about your cat ..  You need a big  . It is hard to lose a pet. 


Rose ... We will keep you in our thoughts ...BIG  your way too . 


Hello everyone else .. Less then two weeks for us to go to WDW and USF . I can't wait to go . . We have been here and there all weekend and I need to get some  done and clean up today . The kids are looking forward to the trip so they want to start packing ALREADY . Which is pretty funny since I am pretty sure the girls could pack for the week and still have clean clothes to wear until the trip ..  . 

DD and her BF have had their first big fight . It was pretty sad for her as she is a very independent girl and well he is not understanding her too well. I told her I was not getting involved but to never feel as she needed to hang around and wait for him if she had other plans . He works almost 7 days a week and well she doesn't want to sit and wait for him to get home . She wants to go out with her friends. So she did ... AHHH Teens ..

Gotta run again DH and The kiddies want to know what we are doing today and well mommy is looking for a day home . Needless to say I may send them to the pool ..

BBL


----------



## Sharon G

the Dark Marauder said:


> My cat, Garfield, died today.
> 
> My stepmom found him by the side of the couch after her cardgame. I had to bury him and say a few words. I could not even put him in the box to bury him. I did bury him, though.
> 
> I loved that cat. He wasn't even 5!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rest In Peace, Garfield Thaddeus Cat. 2003-2008.



DM-  I'm so sorry to hear about your cat, he was so young.


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey all 


Not only am I back, _this time_, I am HOME!!!  

We rolled in about 1am.....

Will haveta upload that pic Lawrence was talkin' about...but, haveta start cracking on laundry.....

Never thought I'd say this, but it's good to be home!

DM...sorry to hear about your kitty...& you're right...5 is way too young to lose him!  I feel your pain!  Maybe looking ahead to your move NEXT MONTH will take your mind off it. 

laters gators!


----------



## t-and-a

Hi Homies! 
DM, I'm so sorry about your kitty! It's so hard to lose a pet. I still miss my Felix and it's been 2 years.

Lawrence, that's a great picture of your gang, Barb's gang, and Robert's gang! It looks like you had a really good time. I know my family had a really good time with Barb's family. They are such great people to know and to be around!

BARB!!! Welcome home! I know you've got lots to do. I still have lots to do and I've been back for a while! 

Rose, your family will be in my prayers. I hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## donaldduck352

Good Sunday Afternoon all..

Sorry for your loss darkie..

Great pic Lawrence,keep them coming..

BBL got honey-dews to catch up on...


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> Good Sunday Afternoon all..
> 
> Sorry for your loss darkie..
> 
> Great pic Lawrence,keep them coming..
> 
> BBL got honey-dews to catch up on...



*This doesn't have anything to do with Orlando but my youngest DS thought it was cool.
From aviation museum at the airport where we live 



*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

DM - sorry to hear about Garfield   ... my pooches send their "woofs"

Barb - Welcome home ... Lawrence - belated welcome home!! Looking forward to our trip in only 86 days  *



ky07 said:


> *This doesn't have anything to do with Orlando but my youngest DS thought it was cool.
> From aviation museum at the airport where we live
> 
> 
> 
> *



*This pic reminds me of our trip to Orlando last May - we were waiting to board our plane in Minneapolis after our layover and all of a sudden you could hear this rumbling then we saw one of the US military jets taking off - the noise it made shook us and all the windows in the terminal ... it was soooo kewl!!!*


----------



## coastermom

Ok I need to RANT AND VENT !!!

My SIL just called . We haven't told them about our vacation plans as we don't want to hear C**p from her or my MIL . She calls to tell me that after I was nice enough to drive her and her daughter  to Six Flags on Friday that she believes her daughter may now have PINK EYE . Just great since we belong to the same pool and guess what SHE was there yesterday with her daughter ... ... I am so annoyed that this kid may have pink eye we leave in less then two weeks since we drive it and now I have to deal with this . SO  ANNOYED  . She is going to the doctor in the morning but that is not going to help me . IF it is pink eye which she is sure it is then I will have to call my DR to see if maybe he can give me the drops before i go if my kids didn't get it yet from her . AHHH 

SO after a day at the park with my kids bike riding and skate boading I am exhausted  and now I need to start dinner . I hope to BBL .  

Hey Barb . WELCOME BACK . Hope the trip was a good one . How were the crowds we are off soon and well WDW is always crowded to us . Looking froward to a TR soon .


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Hey, Barb's back!

Sorry I was Locked in the Box all the time. It's the Curse.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick fly by....

Nothing much to report about my grandma, still same health status. THank you all for the prayers, pixie dust, mummy dust, and good thoughts  
I will keep you all posted if any changes in my grandma.
One of my aunts(my mom's sister) is coming in tonight from out of town, to be with my grandma.


Welcome back Barb and St. L  
I'm sure you guys will get your trippies done before I will. Oh well  

DM- sorry for your loss  

coastermom- sorry to hear your dneice might have pink eye. You know, the supposed pink eye might be from the pool chemicals itself? My DD will once in awhile get a little pink bump in her eye, but then if I wash her eye area out, it eventually goes away on it's own. Usually she gets it from our pool at our complex. So I hope your SIL is not blaming you for the pink eye  
I hope it's really not pink eye and just a viral thing that will go away on it's own. 

Hi to all


----------



## macraven

darkie, still thinking about you.... 
you will see ad soon, look forward to that reunion to keep the tears away.

it is so hard to lose a pet.  

rose, have g'ma in my prayers.
that is good one of her kids is coming in to town to see her.
is this the aunt that lives south of st louis?

mary, kick that broad to kingdom come if your dd comes down with pink eye.

you will feel so much better than..... 


i'm waiting for pics from st L.
and brab...... 


gotta fix dinner soon.
gee whiz, the boys already ate once today, you'd think that would be enough, eh.....

bonny, still waiting on that email from vip ........

i checked my old emails.  we were all signed and set up on july 31 last year.


----------



## RAPstar

Hey!! Is it Thursday yet? I need a day off.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> rose, have g'ma in my prayers.
> 
> that is good one of her kids is coming in to town to see her.
> is this the aunt that lives south of st louis?


Thanks and yes  She is living near Ft. Leonard Wood army base in MO.
My uncle(her DH) is in the military. He is stationed now in Ft. Drum, New York for the time being. They move all over the place, being he has been in the military for over 25 yrs. He hasn't retired yet, not sure when he plans to retire from the military. My uncle did have a tour of duty in Iraq from July of '03 til Feb of '04. He works with the intelligence and medical dept of the army.


Anywho, I gotta run and get some stuff done.

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## keishashadow

the Dark Marauder said:


> My cat, Garfield, died today.
> 
> My stepmom found him by the side of the couch after her cardgame. I had to bury him and say a few words. I could not even put him in the box to bury him. I did bury him, though.
> 
> I loved that cat. He wasn't even 5!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rest In Peace, Garfield Thaddeus Cat. 2003-2008.


 so sorry to hear, know from ur posts u luved ur kitty, especially must be hard because he was young 

u r a good son to take care of ur kitty 

sharon - not sure if i mentioned it, read with sadness re ur kitty too 

still not used to not seeing my Axl.  Funny thing is where we buried him was a nice shady spot, where a hydrangea hadn't bloomed in years.  Within a week, it bloomed a lovely blue color.  I take it as a good sign.

mac - u r a card, post away; i can find humour (usually inappropriate in any instance...all that keeps me semi-sane )

larry & barb back in saddle again...we missed yinz guys...sorry ur trip is over

mary - 2 weeks whoppee!  don't worry re the pink eye, incubation period is short & w/the right meds daughter will be fine.  I developed it 2 days before vacation a few years ago &wound up in the ER as it was the weekend.  Dr. recommended that i wear rose-colored sunglasses all the time to keep the sensitve peepers  protected in the bright FLA sun (and to let airline let me fly w/"semi-contagious" disease).  Even though she said u pretty much had to have the germ on your fingers & then rub ur eyes (so how did i catch it in the middle of winter?lol); she said she has heard of issues...good luck

rose - sound like ur church will be rockin!  good luck to DH, sounds painful, hope he's right as rain soon.

DS had altar duty today, even DH went!  think it had something to do w/ice cream social.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Hey!! Is it Thursday yet? I need a day off.



it sure seems like it andy........

even though you are wrong, you are still close
it is not thursday but the answer does have the d-a-y in it...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, still waiting on that email from vip ........
> 
> i checked my old emails.  we were all signed and set up on july 31 last year.



*good to know - I was wondering when they went out last year ... I thought you would have been bugging them daily already  *



RAPstar said:


> Hey!! Is it Thursday yet? I need a day off.


* not having a good week already???*



keishashadow said:


> mac - u r a card, post away; i can find humour (usually inappropriate in any instance...all that keeps me semi-sane )


*I agree ... post away  *


----------



## macraven

yes, i have bugged some people.





it's in my blood.....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> it sure seems like it andy........
> 
> even though you are wrong, you are still close
> it is not thursday but the answer does have the d-a-y in it...



You're a trip mac. We're gonna have so much fun next year.  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> * not having a good week already???*




No, I just have had a long one. Worked open to close every day but Mon, Thurs and Fri, with only Thurs. being my day off. Oh well, the overtime will look good, and I'll get it this next Fri!!


----------



## ky07

*Started a trip report 
So in advance I would like to say that I am not good at these things but oh well hope you guys like the pics  *


----------



## KStarfish82

ky07 said:


> *Started a trip report
> So in advance I would like to say that I am not good at these things but oh well hope you guys like the pics  *



Link?


----------



## coastermom

Ok guys don't take this the wrong way I really love my DH but if I could 
in Mac's words kick that broad to kingdom come I would have sent the whole family already ...  They are all NUTTY and annoying .

I hope that none of us gets it . We were all around that child all day Friday and I hope that she didn't have it then . Need Mummy dust AGAIN .. 

So St.L you started a TR Now I need to go look at that . I am so ready to go . 

Andy I always need a day off. Now with the summer off though I think school should run a little longer because these kids are MAKING ME NUTS .


BTW I say a great shirt in steve and barrys the other day and I so want my DH to get it but he didn't want to ...It says 

Who are these kids and why do they keep calling me DADDY ??    .. It was pretty funny to me . I guess you need kids to enjoy it .

My DD was wearing her dark side has cookies Tee and now I think I want one too . It is just that it is Black and in the florida sun it may be too hot to wear it . I think I am gonna get one and wear it to USF/IOA . 

Gotta go do the  we have NO clean towles for the pool or the shower ... 
Try to BBL


----------



## marciemi

Mary - link to cafepress darkside t-shirt in white.  They have lots of other choices if you don't like this one:

http://t-shirts.cafepress.com/item/womens-cap-sleeve-tshirt/164349458

And I agree not to worry about the pink-eye.  It's not more than 24 hours that they're contagious and a couple more days that you have to worry about the drops, etc.  2 weeks from now should be plenty of time for all to be back to perfect, even if they do get it.  We've picked it up not once, but TWICE, while actually at WDW, and had no trouble (even with 3 young kids) picking up drops there and continuing on with our vacation even during it!

Back from the soccer tournament and camping and just trying to catch up quickly here!  The iphone worked fine for keeping up with emails and even reading some of the boards, but my vision and dexterity apparently aren't the target audience for the keyboard since typing even a small amount was a challenge (along with making the screen big enough to read!).  Let's just say that the DIS looks cute when it's all teeny-tiny on the 3inch or so screen, but doesn't help much as far as actually reading anything!


----------



## coastermom

Marcie..Thanks for the pink eye info. I feel a little better but I still wanna kick my in laws into kingdom come . 

I love that shirt but wonder if it would get to me in time . We are leaving on the 24th for our big  drive down . I may go get the one in the mall it has a devilish looking drawing on it offering cookies .  


Going to bed now  see everyone in the Morning ... Don't wake me too early ...


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Going to bed now  see everyone in the Morning ... *Don't wake me too early ...*


*
*



no sweat.
fletcher is slacking on his job.......


----------



## RAPstar

OMG, I'm discovering David Bowie tonight and he rocks. That is all, Robert signing out (for now).


----------



## keishashadow

cha-cha-cha-changes...bowie is a legend

mac -  it's a gift!

off to find St Ls trippie


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies sweet dream
Of course back home and eye allergies are acting up and thinking maybe should have stayed at RPR and not come home   A guy can dream  *


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> You
> 
> 
> 
> RAPstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I'm discovering David Bowie tonight and he rocks. That is all, Robert signing out (for now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh........andy, you have grown a burger king crown in your siggie picture.
> 
> all hail the king.....
> well sort of....
Click to expand...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> OMG, I'm discovering David Bowie tonight and he rocks. That is all, Robert signing out (for now).



*What????? You been living under a rock for the past few years??*  



macraven said:


> uh oh........andy, you have grown a burger king crown in your siggie picture.
> 
> all hail the king.....
> well sort of....


*
All hail King Andy Robert *


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> uh oh........andy, you have grown a burger king crown in your siggie picture.
> 
> all hail the king.....
> well sort of....



At least you didn't call me a queen like on the other message board I'm on.  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *What????? You been living under a rock for the past few years??*



Last few years? He's been around for a couple decades hasn't he? I've been here since 1985. Before now I'd only heard him on the soundtrack to Labyrinth and the song Ziggy Stardust cause it was on Guitar Hero.  



> *
> All hail King Andy Robert *



Again, glad not being called a queen.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> At least you didn't call me a queen like on the other message board I'm on.



*Well don't be silly, you're not wearing a tiara and pearls now are you??*


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Well don't be silly, you're not wearing a tiara and pearls now are you??*



wait a minute sister........i got first dibs on the tiara....


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Well don't be silly, you're not wearing a tiara and pearls now are you??*



Well, pearls are one of my birthstones. If me and Chip make it to SeaWorld, I'm gonna get one of those pearl still in the oyster thing. Woot! Nite!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Well, pearls are one of my birthstones. If me and Chip make it to SeaWorld, I'm gonna get one of those pearl still in the oyster thing. Woot! Nite!!!!



*You can also do the "pick a pearl" in Epcot ...

G'night all*


----------



## macraven

and you can also go to the dollar stores and buy a pearl there.


----------



## macraven

if you are on est, it is going on 3 am



somebody wake me up in the morning.
i'm hitting the hay now..

doors locked and cat in the basement


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> if you are on est, it is going on 3 am
> 
> 
> 
> somebody wake me up in the morning.
> i'm hitting the hay now..
> 
> doors locked and cat in the basement



*Wake up Mac!  It 5:26am Central time!*


I hope this isn't too early for you!


----------



## donaldduck352

GOODMORNING HOMIES..

Goto go to work its been so slow trying to keep my eyes opened is hard

BBL have a great day all...


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## macraven

ouch........in my ear, eh...


yup, got up at 5:59............mr mac went to work, son couldn'tfind his dvd player so i had to get up and help look.

of course he finds it in his room after i'm awake..


i think we found a new human alarm clock.....Mr patster... 


hoping fletcher checks in soon.
 this is not like him to be MIA


morning homies...


----------



## coastermom

OK IM UP .... 

Just about 10 here in NYC . I was up about three times last night just couldn't sleep .  

Ok so I woke up and there is goop in my eyes . I think I might have to kick someone now . I am going to see if it is just everyday goop or the dreaded pink eye . If it gets worse tomm.  I will be one crazy lady    . The bad thing is I have contacts so this is really annoying .

Andy ...YOU JUST FOUND BOWIE ... wow I saw him years ago in concert it was really a great show. You were born in 1985 ? I am feeling old now ... 

and all hail the KING  ... So I want a wopper with cheese and some o-rings ok ... 



Ok off to get some house work done ,get the kids to do some summer HW and then maybe I can get a mani and a pedi later . 

BBL


----------



## scotlass

coastermom said:


> OK IM UP ....
> 
> Just about 10 here in NYC . I was up about three times last night just couldn't sleep .
> 
> Ok so I woke up and there is goop in my eyes . I think I might have to kick someone now . I am going to see if it is just everyday goop or the dreaded pink eye . If it gets worse tomm.  I will be one crazy lady    . The bad thing is I have contacts so this is really annoying .
> 
> Andy ...YOU JUST FOUND BOWIE ... wow I saw him years ago in concert it was really a great show. You were born in 1985 ? I am feeling old now ...
> 
> and all hail the KING  ... So I want a wopper with cheese and some o-rings ok ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok off to get some house work done ,get the kids to do some summer HW and then maybe I can get a mani and a pedi later .
> 
> BBL





WOW...... a mani AND a pedi........sound good.
Well the mani bit.....i cant stand any one touching my feet  .Freaks me out !!!

Sounds kinda odd saying this but i hope youse goop is just regular goop.

Andy , have you got to the Ziggy Stardust days yet ?

thats my fav Bowie time.


----------



## keishashadow

instead of king andy, perhaps Major Andy? 

_Dis Control to Major Andy_
_Commencing countdown, engines handy_
_Check ignition and may Pixie Dust be with you!_

PS if u get pearls, wear them bad boys, the oil in your skins makes them more lusturous...just as on your face, no harsh chemicals 

it's monday, go @ it gang!  I scrubbed downstairs carpets yesterday & am moving a mite slow.  

Anybody watch G4, calling all techies, new E3 goodies coming out today.  Hey, it's right up there with NFL draft day in my house 

Watched so much Ninja Warrior this weekend, im tempted to try & learn japanese to see what they're really saying...wickedly funny stuff!  Anybody else admit to that guilty pleasure?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Wait.a.minute. RAPStar is the new Burger King? 

What will Gemma think????????????


Wait, no, it's okay. There can be more than one Burger King. Gemma's BK can be the BK of the UK!!!!!


----------



## mslclark

Hi Everyone! Remember me?  just checking in on you guys!  We got back from a trip to Cedar Point - and we loved it there!  All coaster freaks must go there before they die!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> instead of king andy, perhaps Major Andy?
> 
> _Dis Control to Major Andy_
> _Commencing countdown, engines handy_
> _Check ignition and may Pixie Dust be with you!_



that song is soooooooooo kkkeewwwlllllllllll, got me singing it now and i'm not in the shower.... 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Wait.a.minute. RAPStar is the new Burger King?
> 
> What will Gemma think????????????
> 
> 
> Wait, no, it's okay. There can be more than one Burger King. Gemma's BK can be the BK of the UK!!!!!




gemma left us....... 
she only comes back around when she is drunk and at a computer.
she does that so we know she is not out lying in a ditch half dead.

lot's of moms on this thread, we worry.  it is in our contract.


----------



## macraven

mslclark said:


> Hi Everyone! Remember me?  just checking in on you guys!  We got back from a trip to Cedar Point - and we loved it there!  All coaster freaks must go there before they die!



of course we remember youse!!

so good to see you drop in.


that siggie you have......or you bragging or complaining?   

cedar point is kewl.....

do youse have a trip planned for orlando this year?


----------



## bubba's mom

hey all 


We've been kicking around CP for awhile....in you all's opinion, when is the best time to go?  thinking of next year w/ friends.... 


(since we stay onsite at UO, now we're spoiled w/ FOTL  ...would like to go when not too crowded....)


----------



## macraven

cedar point?


it's fine if you like coasters and very long lines to stand in.
can you say up to 2 hours for some of them......


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all-
quick fly by...
Was up too late last night and got up early this morning and now I'm tired   
Went with my mom last night to pick-up my aunt(who is only 6 yrs older than me) from Union train station last night.
Unfortunately her train ended up being 2 hrs late  
She was taking Amtrak from St. Louis to Chicago.
It was, I say, an interesting experience, waiting in the car for 2 hrs in front of Union Station. I didn't get back home til 11:15 pm last night.

Mac- how do you do it, waiting for your DS's, when you pick them up from Union Station?? 

My aunt is with my grandma now. She is going to stay with grandma for awhile.


Hi to all


----------



## roseprincess

mslclark said:


> Hi Everyone! Remember me?  just checking in on you guys!  We got back from a trip to Cedar Point - and we loved it there!  All coaster freaks must go there before they die!


Never been to Cedar Point, but that would have been
our next vacay, if my fam and I didn't go to WDW and UO this yr.
Maybe next summer for us? Don't know.

Glad you had a great time!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> cedar point?
> 
> 
> it's fine if you like coasters and very long lines to stand in.
> can you say up to 2 hours for some of them......




i know about the lines  ...especially after staying onsite, ANY themepark line is gonna be looong...  

that's why we're trying to figure a 'slower' time to go...either that, or we'll be forced to become 'morning' people


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> quick fly by...
> Was up too late last night and got up early this morning and now I'm tired
> Went with my mom last night to pick-up my aunt(who is only 6 yrs older than me) from Union train station last night.
> Unfortunately her train ended up being 2 hrs late
> She was taking Amtrak from St. Louis to Chicago.
> It was, I say, an interesting experience, waiting in the car for 2 hrs in front of Union Station. I didn't get back home til 11:15 pm last night.
> 
> Mac- how do you do it, waiting for your DS's, when you pick them up from Union Station??
> 
> My aunt is with my grandma now. She is going to stay with grandma for awhile.
> 
> 
> Hi to all




amtrak has had problems with the st louis/chgo line for 3 years now.
sometimes they have to get off at a stop in between and take a bus up for the rest of the trip. no fun at all.....

you are lucky it was only 2 hours late.

recently, people had to sit in st louis union station for hours before they could get on the train due to delays.  when i say hours, i'm talking 6-7 hours

i always would take a book to read or crossword puzzle book to pass my time waiting for the amtrak for son.

sorry you had a wait, but not a bad wait for that st louis line.

that is great your aunt is helping out with g'ma.  still have her in my prayers.

hey, maybe your aunt will want to get to know your kids better and babysit for you so you and dh can go out a few evenings.....that would be nice.

is dh doing ok on the meds now?


----------



## mslclark

We were there a Sunday and Monday, 6/22-6/23.  We stayed onsite at the Breakers - pricey for just a standard room, but as they say "location, location, location".   You take about 30 steps out of the door of the hotel and you are at the park entrance (well one of them anyway).  Nice beach area (Lake Erie).  The weather was wonderful because there's a nice breeze coming off Lake Erie.

I waited in one line that was long - 1 hour for Maverick - their newest coaster.  Everything else was 30 min or less.

My faves - Top Thrill Dragster - takeoff 120 mph - straight up 420 feet then straight back down - very short ride but so fun!  It's very intimidating to see in person.  I thought to myself, I have made a mistake but I have to ride it to save face in front of my kids!

Millenium Force - so fun!  No inversions but a super big drop to start off.  Very nice view of Lake Erie.

MaxAir - this thing looks insane!  It's a big arm with a wheel on the end that swings back and forth - I'll have to get a picture of it.

Wicked Twister - you start in the middle of the track and go straight up in a twist, then back down backwards and straight up a second twist - over and over!

One of the best things was the tickets - less than $60 for a 2 day ticket.  So sick of Disney's outta site ticket prices - that's why we love Universal so much.

When we first got there I wasn't crazy about the place, but it grew on me, and by the time we left I didn't want to go!

If you can go in the off season I'd recommend it, but I wouldn't be scared away from going during the summer.  Early summer is probably a great time before all the schools are out up there.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning youse all ... (yes it's still morning here - we're on MST) *



keishashadow said:


> instead of king andy, perhaps Major Andy?
> 
> _Dis Control to Major Andy_
> _Commencing countdown, engines handy_
> _Check ignition and may Pixie Dust be with you!_


   * ... you got me dancin' now too *



bubba's mom said:


> ...either that, or we'll be forced to become 'morning' people



*I will never become a morning person ...  *


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I will never become a morning person ...  *



me either!  


Thanks for the info on CP....thinking early June would be the best "summer" time to go.... I had heard staying 'onsite' gains you early entry to the park.... Considering it.... (like I said, traveling w/ another family)..


----------



## coastermom

Mslclark ...

We  CP . WE haven't been in a few years we may have to go next year . 

If you think Top Thrill Dragster is bad don't come to NJ where Kingda KA is . IT is the same type of ride but 128 MPH and 452 fet high . We really enjoy that . 

Breakers express is just as good but you need to drive to the island every morning . We also stayed at Castaway bay .. Too expensive for what it was .


----------



## marciemi

We're big Cedar Point fans - used to spend 20-30 days a summer there (does that sound familiar, Mary?!) back in the days when the kids were little, we lived in Michigan, and there weren't zillions of other commitments.  Even were written up in the Detroit News a couple times for it (I have those links somewhere, but don't think they're valid anymore!).  Our record was 33 days one summer.

Speaking of which, we'll be heading out on August 7 & 8th if anyone wants to join us!  We're also staying at the Breakers, but only for the night in between for the location.  We'll be coming from the Detroit area (visiting family) and then heading back home afterwards so will stay in the Toledo area the night before and after for much cheaper ($40 a night!) rates.  

Kind of funny - I asked my kids to each list their top 5 "must do's" for the time while we're there.  Keep in mind these are kids who are HUGE coaster fans.  And haven't ridden Maverick yet.  Or Top Thrill or Force in over 2 years now.  Guess what the number one thing on each kids' list was?  Go ahead, guess!  

Nope - I bet none of you got it!  The Early Petting Farm!  This is so weird - we probably went for 10 years back when the kids were little and never found or stopped in the place.  Then a couple years before we moved, we stopped once and suddenly our days became planned around the feeding times at the petting farm!  If you want to know how bad it was, once we were on the LOADING PLATFORM for Top Thrill, and once of the kids suddenly realized it was like 12:55 (first feeding time was 1:00), and we left via the chicken entrance to run over to make it there in time (not riding TTD in the meantime).  People looked at us very strangely as we left the line saying "it's almost feeding time at the petting farm!"  Anyways, I have NO idea why they love this so much.  I'll post some pics later!

We never had a problem with lines.  We treat it like Disney - at the gate 30 minutes before opening, hit all the biggies in the morning, and by noon we're relaxing at Soak City.  Back in in the evening to do shows and the "lesser" rides.  Although we'll evidently have to fit in a couple of those feeding times as well!


----------



## mslclark

coastermom said:


> If you think Top Thrill Dragster is bad don't come to NJ where Kingda KA is . IT is the same type of ride but 128 MPH and 452 fet high . We really enjoy that .
> 
> Breakers express is just as good but you need to drive to the island every morning . We also stayed at Castaway bay .. Too expensive for what it was .




Ummm - I am there!  Where in NJ is this located? I loved Top Thrill - it's actually scarier to watch it than ride it!  We saw the Breakers Express on the way in, it looked pretty nice.  But it was wonderful to walk to the parks, especially with teenagers who have their own schedules if you know what I mean (sleeps until noon)



marciemi said:


> Nope - I bet none of you got it!  The Early Petting Farm!  This is so weird - we probably went for 10 years back when the kids were little and never found or stopped in the place.  Then a couple years before we moved, we stopped once and suddenly our days became planned around the feeding times at the petting farm!  If you want to know how bad it was, once we were on the LOADING PLATFORM for Top Thrill, and once of the kids suddenly realized it was like 12:55 (first feeding time was 1:00), and we left via the chicken entrance to run over to make it there in time (not riding TTD in the meantime).  People looked at us very strangely as we left the line saying "it's almost feeding time at the petting farm!"  Anyways, I have NO idea why they love this so much.  I'll post some pics later!



We completely missed the petting farm - where is it?

It's so neat to hear from other CP fans - down here in GA nobody has heard of it!  When we tell people where we went they say, where did you hear of that place?  I told them on the Travel Channel!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *You can also do the "pick a pearl" in Epcot ...
> 
> G'night all*



Me and Chip thought about doing Epcot, but I don't think $70 for one park is a little pricey. But then park hopper for one day is over $100. Don't even get me started on the no expiration tickets. No wonder I never venture north of this section of the boards. 



coastermom said:


> Andy ...YOU JUST FOUND BOWIE ... wow I saw him years ago in concert it was really a great show. You were born in 1985 ? I am feeling old now ...
> 
> and all hail the KING  ... So I want a wopper with cheese and some o-rings ok ...



You're only as old as you feel! And I feel forty! :sigh: I'll get right on your food, though I'm not good at cooking. Slightyl pink burger and onion rings without batter ok?  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I will never become a morning person ...  *



Me either!!! I had to be at work at 8:45 today and tomorrow. And Sat.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> amtrak has had problems with the st louis/chgo line for 3 years now.
> sometimes they have to get off at a stop in between and take a bus up for the rest of the trip. no fun at all.....
> 
> you are lucky it was only 2 hours late.
> 
> recently, people had to sit in st louis union station for hours before they could get on the train due to delays.  when i say hours, i'm talking 6-7 hours
> 
> i always would take a book to read or crossword puzzle book to pass my time waiting for the amtrak for son.
> 
> sorry you had a wait, but not a bad wait for that st louis line.
> 
> that is great your aunt is helping out with g'ma.  still have her in my prayers.
> 
> hey, maybe your aunt will want to get to know your kids better and babysit for you so you and dh can go out a few evenings.....that would be nice.
> 
> is dh doing ok on the meds now?


I took a little nap this afternoon.- feeling a little more awake. I am not much of a morning person either.

Mac, yes DH is doing a little better with the meds for diverticulitis. He still is a little sore at times, but doing much better than he was a few days ago. Thanks for asking  He is eating a little of spicy foods tho, even tho he shouldn't be. He is stressed out at work. I think that partly contributed to his diverticulitis- my opinion. He always seems stressed at work. Anywhere he works or has worked at, they give him more work to do, like for 2 to 3 people. He says he has to handle it. This has always been the case with him. 

Thanks for letting me know about the Amtrak St. Louis to Chicago line.
THey were delayed last night supposedly b/c the conductor let the freight trains go first? That was the explanation my aunt gave. THe train kept stopping. 
My aunt is staying w/ grandma in her nursing home room. My g-ma wants my aunt there at all times for now, which helps my mom out, as my mom is working today and the rest of the week, as far as I know.

As of my aunt babysitting, that will never happen 
My mom and my aunt are "career women"  
My aunt doesn't  babysit for no one, believe me. Very disfunctional family I have. My aunt is a very free- spirited person and doesn't babysit for no one.
Hell would freeze over before she offers to babysit.
Please no tag on that sentence  
At least my mom is willing to sit for my kids once in awhile. b/c it's her grandkids.
My aunt's priority here is to be with my grandma (her mother). And also to do work for her job on her laptop.

Looks like 10 more pages to go before we need to move to our new home? Mac, I know you've been painting and getting things done for the new house. 

Ok, have a good evening everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

the Dark Marauder said:


> Wait.a.minute. RAPStar is the new Burger King?
> 
> What will Gemma think????????????
> 
> 
> Wait, no, it's okay. There can be more than one Burger King. Gemma's BK can be the BK of the UK!!!!!


 
did u see the new commercial, he has a creepy kid now too 



mslclark said:


> Hi Everyone! Remember me? just checking in on you guys! We got back from a trip to Cedar Point - and we loved it there! All coaster freaks must go there before they die!


 
maybe that's where we go to die they could roll us into the lake

we luved it!  

u hit it great, very short waits compared to our end of July-weekday

barb - im told May is the best time, wonder how their halloween festivities r?

marci - ever since ecoli became a big deal, most of the petting zoos are closed in our area .  The goats always latched on to my kids & starting munching their clothing...probably because they tended to wipe their hands on their pants instead of using a napkin 



macraven said:


> that song is soooooooooo kkkeewwwlllllllllll, got me singing it now and i'm not in the shower....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemma left us.......
> she only comes back around when she is drunk and at a computer.
> she does that so we know she is not out lying in a ditch half dead.
> 
> lot's of moms on this thread, *we worry. it is in our contract*.


 
let's find an ambulance chaser & renegotiate our contracts


----------



## roseprincess

keishashadow said:


> rose - sound like ur church will be rockin!



Yeah, our church will be rockin, it's always rockin!     



So.. what's up with the "who has a crush on you" advertisements that our on the top of my Disboard page all the time? Please, no one answer this, but I have been noticing this for awhile.


----------



## coastermom

Mslclark .... Kingda KA is in Six Flags Great Adventure Jackson NJ. It is a great ride but to me TTD is better. Kingda ka has over the shoulder restraints and the feeling is just not the same as TTD. We love Cedar Point  I just need my son to grow a few inches to go there again .  

Andy Never mind on the food I will go hit a Johnny Rockets instead ...Sorry better o-rings there .  


Marcie ... No me visit an amusement park more then 20 times in one season now how could you have guessed ??? ... We are addicted to coasters I need to get another hobby soon besides scrapbooking and coasters one that doesn't cost me any more money ..  I am already planning on what coasters we will need to ride next year . We just did Superman in SF New England last summer IT was AMAZING . It is always voted best steel coaster year after year kind of like Mythos is voted best resturant . 

Ok gotta run ..Never got a Mani or Pedi today maybe I will get to it in the morning . I need my kids to learn to MOVE in the morning and not be so LAZY . OK gotta run BBL maybe if my AOL doesn't keep knocking me off.


----------



## marciemi

mslclark said:


> Ummm - I am there!  Where in NJ is this located? I loved Top Thrill - it's actually scarier to watch it than ride it!  We saw the Breakers Express on the way in, it looked pretty nice.  But it was wonderful to walk to the parks, especially with teenagers who have their own schedules if you know what I mean (sleeps until noon)
> 
> We completely missed the petting farm - where is it?



We've never actually stayed at a CP hotel before.  We always camped in the campground (can you believe the higher end sites are $90 this year in the campground?   Makes Disney look cheap!).  We did once stay in the cabins - early in the season they used to be around $100, but now it seems like they're always closer to $250.  

The petting farm is on the same trail that the Force is on.  Just keep going back into the park (towards Thunder Canyon, Mean Streak, etc.) and it's on your left.



keishashadow said:


> marci - ever since ecoli became a big deal, most of the petting zoos are closed in our area .  The goats always latched on to my kids & starting munching their clothing...probably because they tended to wipe their hands on their pants instead of using a napkin



Guess my kids will be disappointed if that ends up being the case.  But I hope they can get over it!   



coastermom said:


> Marcie ... No me visit an amusement park more then 20 times in one season now how could you have guessed ??? ... We are addicted to coasters I need to get another hobby soon besides scrapbooking and coasters one that doesn't cost me any more money ..  I am already planning on what coasters we will need to ride next year . We just did Superman in SF New England last summer IT was AMAZING . It is always voted best steel coaster year after year kind of like Mythos is voted best resturant .



Mary, when Stephen was in 3rd grade he did a report on rollercoasters and calculated that in the previous 2 years he'd ridden on 63 different ones!  Of course we'd done DL and WDW in that time frame, along with CP, Michigan's Adventure, Canada's Wonderland, and King's Island.  And we'd gotten 6 Flags passes and done the ones (then) in Ohio, Chicago, New York (Darien Lake) and DC (can't remember the name of that one).  So yeah, he'd racked up a few coasters!

Some cute goat pics from 2004 (our first year to the petting farm):











I think Eric was at a soccer tournament that weekend or something - none of him!


----------



## marciemi

roseprincess said:


> Yeah, our church will be rockin, it's always rockin!
> 
> 
> 
> So.. what's up with the "who has a crush on you" advertisements that our on the top of my Disboard page all the time? Please, no one answer this, but I have been noticing this for awhile.




The ones on the top of mine are all about migraines!


----------



## marciemi

Eric's first time on Top Thrill (on the very left) - doesn't he look different?!


----------



## bubba's mom

roseprincess said:


> So.. what's up with the "who has a crush on you" advertisements that our on the top of my Disboard page all the time? Please, no one answer this, but I have been noticing this for awhile.



Rose, honey...I think you are seeing things.... I don't see that?


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Yeah, our church will be rockin, it's always rockin!
> 
> 
> 
> So.. what's up with the "who has a crush on you" advertisements that our on the top of my Disboard page all the time? Please, no one answer this, but I have been noticing this for awhile.



probably a snake


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say good night homies and Mary Eva wanted  to say Hi to you Barb  *


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say good night homies and Mary Eva wanted  to say Hi to you Barb  *



Tell your wonderful BRAVE wife that I said "good evening" to her also!

(tell the boys "yo" too   ) 

Getting ready to hit the hay here too..... Nite everyone


----------



## t-and-a

Hi Homies!
I hope everybody is having a fabulous night!


roseprincess said:


> So.. what's up with the "who has a crush on you" advertisements that our on the top of my Disboard page all the time? Please, no one answer this, but I have been noticing this for awhile.



Rose, I haven't ever seen that ad. That's odd....


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> probably a snake


Oh stop, Mac!  There is no snake as far as I know.
I'm too tired for all this talk  

I have been seeing the migraine advertisements as well lately.


O snap, DH forgot to watch the interview of Brett Favre w/ Greta Van Susteren on Fox News Channel tonight. He got too involved watching the home run derby on ESPN. Oh well. 


Marcie- enjoyed your pics!
Oh, your oldest son(can't remember his name, sorry), how is he and the girlfriend? Is he still dating the same girlfriend from last yr?

Goodnight all.


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Oh stop, Mac!  There is no snake as far as I know.
> I'm too tired for all this talk
> 
> I have been seeing the migraine advertisements as well lately.
> 
> 
> O snap, DH forgot to watch the interview of Brett Favre w/ Greta Van Susteren on Fox News Channel tonight. He got too involved watching the home run derby on ESPN. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Marcie- enjoyed your pics!
> Oh, your oldest son(can't remember his name, sorry), how is he and the girlfriend? Is he still dating the same girlfriend from last yr?
> 
> Goodnight all.



wait,i was figuring this out.
you said you are 6 years younger than your aunt?  did i get that correct?
are you two close then?

hopefully she won't have any issues going back to st louis by amtrak.
she is getting a real change of weather up here.  it is very hot down there now.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> wait,i was figuring this out.
> you said you are 6 years younger than your aunt?  did i get that correct?
> are you two close then?
> 
> hopefully she won't have any issues going back to st louis by amtrak.
> she is getting a real change of weather up here.  it is very hot down there now.


Yes, my aunt(my mom's sister) is about 6 yrs older than me. There is a 17yr  difference between my mom and her sister. My grandma gave birth to my aunt when she was 45 yrs old- it was an "oops" pregnancy- well no baby is an "oops", but you know what I mean  
Well, we don't see my aunt often, as she likes to keep her distance from the rest of the extended family and also moving every 4-5yrs to different states as my uncle is in the military. 
So we are not close that much. My mom and my aunt talk more often, but my aunt can only take so much from my mom- long story which I don't want to go into. My aunt and I do talk to each other and we get along. We somewhat think alike at times.
I think I went TMI here, but you wanted to know, Mac  


I'm outa here.
Ok, goodnight all.


----------



## RAPstar

Locking up for mac.....where is she? lol Pet's in, keys hidden in the yard. Green lights out.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Locking up for mac.....where is she? lol Pet's in, keys hidden in the yard. Green lights out.



here i is.................
it is now tuesday ......



green lights still glowing.......


----------



## macraven

and if you are on the east coast it is tuesday now.

just about 2:15 am.......


kfish hasn't come home yet.
she'll have to climb in the unlocked window or spend the night in the car

locking up the joint now....


will have a link later this morning to the new thread.

green lights out homies.

got to get ready to move soon this week.

only use the TSA approved locks on those suitcases.


----------



## scotlass

Mornin youse...

Still doing the math but its lookin better......09 could be happening !!!


----------



## marciemi

Rose - yep, they're still together.  17 months on Thursday.  I think I see more of her than my own kids sometimes!  (incidentally DS' name is Matt and his GF is Kristen).

Off to do some biking before it gets too hot and the storms hit!


----------



## donaldduck352

Good morning all.Off to work I go..

Behave yourselfs(all you sneetches )

BBl have a great day!!


----------



## yankeepenny

roseprincess said:


> So.. what's up with the "who has a crush on you" advertisements that our on the top of my Disboard page all the time? Please, no one answer this, but I have been noticing this for awhile.





all i see is an ad for owners locker Dis exclusive- the adds jump evey few minutes and i have a block/filter, yet certain adds come thru. just ignore it.


----------



## coastermom

OMG  .. We have to MOVE soon ... I call a big room with a view of the ocean or a view of rollercoasters either one is good for me .  

I will not give up the room with a view of Jon Bon Jovi though   .Sorry ladies .


Ok well it is Tuesday and my trip is getting closer   . I need to call RPR and make sure they got my info on not being in a room where pets were . Starting to get ready here .   


Never got a mani and pedi and i am off to the pool today so I don't think it is going to happen today either . just need a mental health day . Anyone else have their DH and all their kids home everyday ?? I do and well summer is fun and all but they are making me NUTTY .

DD and her BF broke up . She did the breaking up and now she is so  . I knew it was coming but AHH the moods these girls have . So I took heron a shopping trip and well she seems a little better today but it is still EARLY in the day .  

My other DD is sad because all her friends aer on Vacation this week and well she is board . And my DS is just being a 6 year old boy and asking everyday is today the day we leave to see Mickey . He doesn't even know we are going to see Jaws too. He will be so happy when we get there . 

Ok off to feed the hungry mouths here .

BBL


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies!!!!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Mornin youse...
> 
> Still doing the math but its lookin better......09 could be happening !!!





youse best come in october 09 when i am there.
just gotta meet youse.

chances of you coming to the states then me going across the pond are greater at this point...


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning homies  

Tomorrow is Chrissy's last day of summer school. She is happy,like this  
I'm like  
But I will be dragging her to Matthew's band class in the mornings after that. I unfortunately cannot leave her alone by herself at home for a period of time.  

Just got a call from my mom. Grandma is still the same- nothing has changed in her status. My aunt stayed w/ grandma all day and night and is still there now. Wondering if this is going to drag out w/ grandma? I know that's God's call on death, etc. Just a wait and see thing. Hospice is keeping grandma comfortable. 


Hey Penny, good to see you here!
How's your job going along?


Marcie- That's great Matt and Kristen are still an item!    Any recent pics of them? 


coastermom- sorry to hear your DD and BF broke up  Eventually she will get over it. 
You can have the room with Bon Jovi, unless Mac wants that for herself  


Hi to all  

Not sure if my kids and I will try to make it to our pool today or not. It is a pain to get Chrissy in the tub(she likes baths only  ) I like to have the kids clean sometime after they use the pool. We'll see how the afternoon goes.



Talk later, gators.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Filling the pages, filling the pages, filling the pages.

Poetry, anyone?

There once was a doggie named Pooh,
Who thought that his bear should be Blue.
But Magenta said, "Pshaw,
"Little Pooh, take my paw,
"And we'll paint your bear such a nice hue."


----------



## Tinker-tude

This is yet another page filler.
Has anyone eaten goober peas?
Goober just sounds gross.


----------



## roseprincess

Tinker-tude said:


> Filling the pages, filling the pages, filling the pages.
> 
> Poetry, anyone?
> 
> There once was a doggie named Pooh,
> Who thought that his bear should be Blue.
> But Magenta said, "Pshaw,
> "Little Pooh, take my paw,
> "And we'll paint your bear such a nice hue."


cute poem!


----------



## Tinker-tude

I should be reading my books and filling my brain.
But I'm not.
Or changing a stinky diaper.
Yeah, I'll do that now.


----------



## Tinker-tude

If I ruled the world, it would be a great place.  For me.  The rest of you would be my slaves.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Great minds think alike.
So do the stupid ones.


----------



## ky07

Tinker-tude said:


> If I ruled the world, it would be a great place.  For me.  The rest of you would be my slaves.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Happy birthday to the new thread!


I guess this one is getting alzheimers, 'cuz it's not as fast as it used to be.


That's okay, we love it.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Oh, and WELCOME HOME, LAWRENCE AND BARB!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> I should be reading my books and filling my brain.
> But I'm not.
> Or changing a stinky diaper.
> Yeah, I'll do that now.



depends can work better if you are in a pinch....




Tinker-tude said:


> If I ruled the world, it would be a great place.  For me.  The rest of you would be my slaves.



a true red head..........deep thoughts..





Tinker-tude said:


> Great minds think alike.
> So do the stupid ones.




i have been cloned................. 



i see there is one homie that minds well........

and trying to fill the pages up so she can go to the new joint soon.



HA!  little does she know no one listens to me and the homies have left the barn yard gate open and started the migration to the homie land.....





and i love the poetry........

where is lucky penny?
she used to give us lots of poems also.

maybe the nascar thingy is keeping her busy......


----------



## Tinker-tude

This is ony post number 300 for me.  Some of you just type really, really fast.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Happy birthday to the new thread!
> 
> 
> I guess this one is getting alzheimers, 'cuz it's not as fast as it used to be.
> 
> 
> That's okay, we love it.






you are cute as a button.

_yes, it is happy birthday time for the birth of #5.

and this one didn't hurt as much as the others did._



and a good tuesday noon to all the homies this morning.
and to the ones that posted, sorry, i'm late


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> This is ony post number 300 for me.  Some of you just type really, really fast.



congrats on the big 3-0-0-
we all were there one time or another also

we'll throw a big party with cookies when you hit 1000


----------



## Tinker-tude

Penny, oh PENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYY....

We need poetry.


My husband used to have poetry watch on the submarine.


He'd write funny (kinda mean) things about the crew members, and get permission from them to yell the poetry to everyone.


I do work a little better in a pinch, but I work my best if I've filled the brain and then organize all the floating thoughts under deadline pressure.  



Maybe this is just OUR thread now.  If anyone else comes back, they have to pay rent in donuts.  Fresh ones.


And they have to bathe my dogs.


Because I rule the world, you know.


----------



## tlinus

I saw the new digs - don't like the creaky floors here....and the peeling paint

lets get this one put out of its misery already


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> you are cute as a button.





Why, thank you kindly, ma'am. (curtsy)





> _yes, it is happy birthday time for the birth of #5.
> 
> and this one didn't hurt as much as the others did._





> and a good tuesday noon to all the homies this morning.
> and to the ones that posted, sorry, i'm late




How long was the labor with the others?  This one seemed like a quick delivery.
But his one is a tiny bit premature, isn't it?  Good thing the lungs are okay.

Do you hear the baby thread yelling?





macraven said:


> congrats on the big 3-0-0-
> we all were there one time or another also
> 
> we'll throw a big party with cookies when you hit 1000





Can we have balloons and soda, too?  And a pinata?  And singing?  Andy can do a kareoke performance.  You can do a dance.  Rose can juggle bottles of Macadamia nuts.  And then we'll watch a movie at the HRH pool.  I'll need to time my posts carefully so I hit 1,000 in October 2009.


----------



## Tinker-tude

tlinus said:


> I saw the new digs - don't like the creaky floors here....and the peeling paint
> 
> lets get this one put out of its misery already





How could you?  Old threads have feelings, too!  Do you want to be abandoned when you're old, creaky, and peeling?  Oh, wait - you are all that, aren't you?  Never mind.  Save me a room over there, Creaky.


----------



## mslclark

coastermom said:


> OMG  .. We have to MOVE soon ... I call a big room with a view of the ocean or a view of rollercoasters either one is good for me .



Woo Hoo - I love it that I made for the room selection!



> Ok well it is Tuesday and my trip is getting closer   . I need to call RPR and make sure they got my info on not being in a room where pets were . Starting to get ready here .



Great - hope you have a great trip!



> DD and her BF broke up . She did the breaking up and now she is so  . I knew it was coming but AHH the moods these girls have .



Oh yes, I know those teenage girl moods well.  Kinda like when Clark Griswold told Mr. Wallyworld about his driving the family - "the smell from the back seat.." and Mr. Wallyworld said "I know that smell" 



roseprincess said:


> Just got a call from my mom. Grandma is still the same- nothing has changed in her status. My aunt stayed w/ grandma all day and night and is still there now. Wondering if this is going to drag out w/ grandma? I know that's God's call on death, etc. Just a wait and see thing. Hospice is keeping grandma comfortable.



Sorry to hear about your grandma 




> Not sure if my kids and I will try to make it to our pool today or not. It is a pain to get Chrissy in the tub(she likes baths only  ) I like to have the kids clean sometime after they use the pool.



I count the pool as a great big bath! 




tlinus said:


> I saw the new digs - don't like the creaky floors here....and the peeling paint
> 
> lets get this one put out of its misery already





Tinker-tude said:


> This is yet another page filler.
> Has anyone eaten goober peas?
> Goober just sounds gross.



Now I get it after reading the other one - trying to get to 250 pages are we?  Have fun!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Posting, posting, posting.



Come on, folks, help me out here.


Just because you have jobs and families doesn't mean you have an excuse for not posting right now.


----------



## bubba's mom

Tinker-tude said:


> Because I rule the world, you know.




You can rule the world...mac rulz the house.... 

You claim a room at the new house yet?? 


ps--thanx for the welcome homes...it's good to be home!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> You can rule the world...mac rulz the house....
> 
> You claim a room at the new house yet??
> 
> 
> ps--thanx for the welcome homes...it's good to be home!



i think the taminator will claim what ever she wants.

you've not seen T2?
the movie was written for her.

don't tick the  Tammy tutu off.......


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hooray, we have started another page!




        



If a tree falls in the woods and crushes a squirrel's leg, and no one hears it, does the screaming squirrel still make a sound?  Who inherits his nuts?


----------



## mslclark

If we help fill this thread up with mindless posts, can we get a better room in the new thread???


----------



## Tinker-tude

I need a hair cut.


Anyone want to watch the boys for me?


And I don't mean "watch" the way most husbands do it.


You have to "watch"   more than the t.v., and take action sometimes.  You know, food, drinks, diapers, etc.


No takers?  


You all suck.  But in a good way.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Filling pages, filling pages.


    



    



    



    



     




I'd miss these little smiley guys, but they seem to follow me to every message.


----------



## Tinker-tude

mslclark said:


> If we help fill this thread up with mindless posts, can we get a better room in the new thread???




Of course, that's only fair.  The early birds on the other thread just have to wait in the utility closet until we choose our digs.


----------



## mslclark

I'm only 11 posts away from 600, so I could use a few mindless posts!


----------



## Tinker-tude

bubba's mom said:


> You can rule the world...mac rulz the house....
> 
> You claim a room at the new house yet??
> 
> 
> ps--thanx for the welcome homes...it's good to be home!





Yes, Mac rules the house, no question about it.  I haven't claimed a room yet.  No matter, If I get a little room I'll shoot a few walls out and expand my square footage.


TR?  Pictures?  

I just booked our hotel for January and can't wait to go again!





macraven said:


> i think the taminator will claim what ever she wants.
> 
> you've not seen T2?
> the movie was written for her.
> 
> don't tick the  Tammy tutu off.......





And now we see why Mac rules the house.  She wise beyond WISE.  And such a good thread mommy.


Taminator


----------



## Tinker-tude

mslclark said:


> I'm only 11 posts away from 600, so I could use a few mindless posts!





Well, go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!


We'll have a party for you at the new joint.  If you get 600 over here, that just means you get TWO parties.


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Plans so far for our next trip.

1. Long scenic drive for 10+ hours.

2. Day at UO.

3. Day at IoA, Mythos lunch

4. Shortish day at UO and IoA, followed by date night at Blue Man Group and an undetermined restaurant.  Leaning toward Emeril's.

5. Pool day, maybe a little shopping.

6. IoA and shopping.  Repeats on favorites.

7. Drive home.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Must run.  

Kids are needing me.  

Dogs are needing me.

I'll be back later to fill pages, unless y'all fill them up before I get back.


tu-tu


----------



## RVGal

Tamie, did you steal my husband?   

The watching the kids by watching tv is what triggered it...


----------



## RVGal

Page 244...


----------



## keishashadow

mindless posts needed?

im busy check out the CB


----------



## keishashadow

no, really, i luv the CB, full of  ...almost need a broom to sweep it all up


----------



## keishashadow

ok, this'll fill this puppy up...

what day do your kids start skool?

August 25th for jr going into 10th grade 

(currently fighting w/guidance counselor as to how I want him in the Trig class not the combo Trig/Calculus class...somethings never change)


----------



## bubba's mom

senseless babble?? is that what you need???

oh well then....count me in.... for _some_..... I'm actually working on my TR....  

can't contribute much....but, will do my share!


----------



## macraven

i go back to skool on august 18.



then i call in sick for 12 days in october...


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> I need a hair cut.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to watch the boys for me?
> 
> 
> And I don't mean "watch" the way most husbands do it.
> 
> 
> You have to "watch"   more than the t.v., and take action sometimes.  You know, food, drinks, *diapers*, etc.
> 
> 
> No takers?
> 
> 
> You all suck.  But in a good way.





no takers on that.


the first time in my life i ever changed a diaper was when the first kid was 12 days old....

i had surgery after the first one and stayed a week in the hospital.
nurses and mr mac did all the changing.
after i was home mr mac took off work and he did all that.

then he went back to work and i had to learn that job.
it was never my favorite part of raising a family......


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

i need a super night.

peepers keep closing.


----------



## macraven

oh snap, phone keeps ringing every 30 minutes.

mr mac must be bored


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


>



every time i look at mr sleepy up there, i yawn when he yawns..........


maybe if someone puts their kid in front of the smilie on the screen, they will get sleepy also.


----------



## macraven

we need helpers...........almost at end of the page......


put it this way, help out on getting us to page 250 and i won't tp your house when it rains.




i thought that was a much nicer way of saying i don't want to break your legs if you don't help me here.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

i have a crush on Moe.......he's the dude with the brains and original beatle hair cut.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

and then did i tell you about the time at band camp...


----------



## macraven

and i don't have cooties......


----------



## macraven

i am now passing the baton off to U.........


----------



## RVGal

School starts back August 7th.  I've already done my school supply list shopping.


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse.......




CAN YOU SEE IT......CAN YOU....HUH....CAN YOU !!!!!!!??????


----------



## Tinker-tude

RVGal said:


> Tamie, did you steal my husband?
> 
> The watching the kids by watching tv is what triggered it...




It seems to be a plague among husbands.  All the moms at church seem to have the same problem.  Go out for a necessary event/meeting, come home to starving, dehydrated kids with diapers that weigh ten pounds and are leaking al over their clothes.  Grrrrr....





keishashadow said:


> no, really, i luv the CB, full of  ...almost need a broom to sweep it all up





What's the CB?


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Hey Youse.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN YOU SEE IT......CAN YOU....HUH....CAN YOU !!!!!!!??????





Hey, Scotlass!


We're filling the pages with mindless spacefilling babble so we can move to the new SAN thread.  I want a pretty room over there.  With maid service.


Your tag is in BOLD print.  You are special.


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> i am now passing the baton off to U.........


----------



## Tinker-tude

These faces represent the people in my head.

I feed them through my ear.


  Maybe we should let THEM fill the board.


----------



## Tinker-tude

My kid has a big plastic star in his mouth.


It glows in the dark and fell off the ceiling in his bedroom.


Has anyone else seen the movie Stardust?  It never got any press, and is a really good show if you like fairytales.  Claire Danes, Michelle Pfeiffer, Robert DeNiro.  Great flick on DVD!  Glad my DH found it.


----------



## RVGal

scotlass said:


> Hey Youse.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN YOU SEE IT......CAN YOU....HUH....CAN YOU !!!!!!!??????



 You have a ticker, with arrival dates and everything!  



Tinker-tude said:


> What's the CB?



The Community Board.  It's under the DIS heading Just For Fun.  It can be a frightening place.  Lots of rabid Disney peeps.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Once upon a time, there was a Princess named Tamie.

A frog knocked on her door.

He said, 
"Kiss me, and I'll turn into a Prince."

She did, and he didn't.

He told her to kiss him again, only harder.

She did, and he still didn't change.

Suddenly, a Prince came up on his dashing steed.

"Are you my Prince?" asked the Princess.

"Ummm, I dunno.  You have frog slime on your lips.  Kinda gross."  







Someone else has to finish the story.

I don't know when school starts.  I guess I need to check up on that....


----------



## mslclark

keishashadow said:


> ok, this'll fill this puppy up...
> 
> what day do your kids start skool?
> 
> August 25th for jr going into 10th grade
> 
> (currently fighting w/guidance counselor as to how I want him in the Trig class not the combo Trig/Calculus class...somethings never change)



Our kids start back August 7 - on a Thursday! 


The state is considering changing the starting dates to late August next year to give time to review all the test scores from summer school.  I'm all for it - it's way too hot in August.  I'd rather them go in June because it's not as hot.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RVGal said:


> You have a ticker, with arrival dates and everything!




I missed the ticker!  Scotlass!  Congrats on the plans!  WOOOOO_HOOOOO!!!!!!!!





> The Community Board.  It's under the DIS heading Just For Fun.  It can be a frightening place.  Lots of rabid Disney peeps.




Oh, goodness.  That could be VERY entertaining.  Don't you get me addicted to another thread, you enabler, you.


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey Raven


----------



## mslclark

Tinker-tude said:


> Once upon a time, there was a Princess named Tamie.
> 
> A frog knocked on her door.
> 
> He said,
> "Kiss me, and I'll turn into a Prince."
> 
> She did, and he didn't.
> 
> He told her to kiss him again, only harder.
> 
> She did, and he still didn't change.
> 
> Suddenly, a Prince came up on his dashing steed.
> 
> "Are you my Prince?" asked the Princess.
> 
> "Ummm, I dunno.  You have frog slime on your lips.  Kinda gross."


----------



## bubba's mom

Many pages to go......


You


----------



## Tinker-tude

What to do for dinner.

Any somewhat healthy fast ideas?  We had burgers last night, so we need GOOD food tonight.


----------



## bubba's mom

must


----------



## mslclark

After this I'm only 7 posts away from 600!


----------



## bubba's mom

_really_


----------



## Tinker-tude

4




Pages



We




Can




Fill 




This





Up




Fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

want to


----------



## bubba's mom

fill the


----------



## bubba's mom

pages......


----------



## mslclark

Have you ever had a fly that flies around and irritates you to death, then when you get out the fly swatter it hides?

I'm on the fly hunt right now!  This thing is driving me crazy!


----------



## Tinker-tude

We're making such great progress!






GO, BARB!


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey!  


Here's us at the HULK!!







by the way.....congrats on being an 'officially tagged Redhead' Scotlass!


----------



## Tinker-tude

mslclark said:


> Have you ever had a fly that flies around and irritates you to death, then when you get out the fly swatter it hides?
> 
> I'm on the fly hunt right now!  This thing is driving me crazy!







Just sit down with the swatter next to you.  He'll be back.  Then you can smear his butt on the wall.



In the meantime, tell us all about the party you want for 600.


One post at a time.


----------



## bubba's mom

Going for 600.....

Yet another reason to have a party........  




(when I should be working on my trippie   )


----------



## Tinker-tude

bubba's mom said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> Here's us at the HULK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way.....congrats on being an 'officially tagged Redhead' Scotlass!






Awesome picture!



You'll have to repost at our new home for the slackers who are trying to move in early before the packing is done.


----------



## mslclark

Well, I think I'd like to have my 600 party at....


----------



## Tinker-tude

I



need 




to



shower




and




go 




to




a




class




tonight.




But




who




will




take




Jared




to




karate?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i have a crush on Moe.......he's the dude with the brains and original beatle hair cut.


 
my heart belongs to Curly!



bubba's mom said:


> Going for 600.....
> 
> Yet another reason to have a party........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (when I should be working on my trippie  )


naw, stretch it out over 6 months or so to help kill time kept me entertained lol


----------



## Tinker-tude

Should




I




get




some




rest



first




before




class?




I




think




I




need




it.


----------



## mslclark




----------



## mslclark

And of course you are all invited to shoot aliens with me!


----------



## Tinker-tude

mslclark said:


>







Very cool!  Counting days until I can go on it.


I was chasing a thirsty toddler last time, so I opted out and let DH and DS go by themselves.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Must




rest



a




little




or




die




tonight.




Later,




Homies.


----------



## RVGal

I'm trying to do something important.

I've got a game of Chuzzle going.

You people want me to babble mindlessly instead of popping fuzzy squeaking tribble dudes?!?!

Priorities.


----------



## bubba's mom

What's Chuzzle?? 



Tinker-tude said:


> Awesome picture!
> 
> You'll have to repost at our new home for the slackers who are trying to move in early before the packing is done.



Nope...snooze ya lose!  



keishashadow said:


> naw, stretch it out over 6 months or so to help kill time kept me entertained lol



uh...YOU should be writin' YOUR trippie....you wuz home first!  



Tinker-tude said:


> I was chasing a thirsty toddler last time, so I opted out and let DH and DS go by themselves.




NEVER EVER skip MIB!    Use child swap!


----------



## yankeepenny

July the 15th is here, time's aflying.
Summer is half over, no use in crying.
Enjoy the sunshine, daylight and all
for Autumn will be here in no time at all.
Tonight is baseball's showcase of talent
great fielders and pitchers and lots more to see
tune in at 7 Eastern on your local tv.
Whomever your team, good luck in the next half of the season
the pennant is calling, but with no rhyme or reason.
All the teams have a chance,
yes indeed they do,
but it all comes down to the final two. 
Who will be there in October is anyone's guess
could be San Fran, or Baltimore, or Boston or Tampa.
Why for goodness sake it might even be Atlanta!
Enjoy the game and all it offers, 
for after tonight the charge up the hill. 
To the playoffs they run,
till all is said and done.


----------



## mslclark

One more for the road:


----------



## mslclark

yankeepenny said:


> July the 15th is here, time's aflying.
> Why for goodness sake it might even be Atlanta!




that's looking pretty doubtful!  


I think this is #600 for me!  Thanks for celebrating with me!


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> What's Chuzzle??



http://zone.msn.com/en/chuzzle/default.htm?intgid=gb_FreeOnlinePuzzle+List_10_chzl


----------



## RVGal

Two more pages to go...


I

have

to

go

make

dinner.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> Here's us at the HULK!!


*

Way kewl pic ...

By the way  "Hi everybody"*


----------



## patster734

knock knock


----------



## donaldduck352

I'll bite

Who's there?


----------



## patster734

donaldduck352 said:


> I'll bite
> 
> Who's there?



Nostar!


----------



## donaldduck352

patster734 said:


> Nostar!




Watch when the tag fairy does come back you will have to cover that part of your body up  With a RED STAR


----------



## patster734

donaldduck352 said:


> Watch when the tag fairy does come back you will have to cover that part of your body up  With a RED STAR



Dang!  You were suppose to say, "Nostar who".  And then my reply would have been," No, I'm a no star sneetch!"


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....

Any Star Wars fans ?

how cool is this.......http://www.nikkor2d2.com/


----------



## patster734

donaldduck352 said:


> Watch when the tag fairy does come back you will have to cover that part of your body up  With a RED STAR



Oh, I'm also invisible to tag fairies.  They fly all around and never see me.  That why I've never been tagged.


----------



## patster734

So are we just trying to get to page 250 or do we have to fill page 250 up to?


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> So are we just trying to get to page 250 or do we have to fill page 250 up to?



well belly no star posting in red, when we get to page 250, this thread will be closed.

and we get to have new digs to live in that is clean!!


i always say, lets do that in real life.
instead of cleaning and washing windows, shampooing carpet, just sell the joint and move to a clean one.


----------



## donaldduck352

patster734 said:


> Dang!  You were suppose to say, "Nostar who".  And then my reply would have been," No, I'm a no star sneetch!"



I should of known  been to long for knock knock jokes for me.Still 



scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....
> 
> Any Star Wars fans ?
> 
> how cool is this.......http://www.nikkor2d2.com/



I'm a die hard Star Wars fan.Pretty kool gadgets.Probally 1/2 year wages for all of it..


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


>





scotlass said:


> Hey Youse.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN YOU SEE IT......CAN YOU....HUH....CAN YOU !!!!!!!??????




oh snap, i need a calendar to figure out the actual date you are coming.

have your people call my people so we can meet up.

congratulations, youse are coming...... 



mslclark said:


> Have you ever had a fly that flies around and irritates you to death, then when you get out the fly swatter it hides?
> 
> I'm on the fly hunt right now!  This thing is driving me crazy!




no, i just grab the first kid that walks into the room and use him.

i hate to get my hands all messy.........



Tinker-tude said:


> Should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest
> 
> 
> 
> first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it.



wow

i



am

impressed..
..

you



are 



a


genius 



thinking 

 that 

way 



up



 






yankeepenny said:


> July the 15th is here, time's aflying.
> Summer is half over, no use in crying.
> Enjoy the sunshine, daylight and all
> for Autumn will be here in no time at all.
> Tonight is baseball's showcase of talent
> great fielders and pitchers and lots more to see
> tune in at 7 Eastern on your local tv.
> Whomever your team, good luck in the next half of the season
> the pennant is calling, but with no rhyme or reason.
> All the teams have a chance,
> yes indeed they do,
> but it all comes down to the final two.
> Who will be there in October is anyone's guess
> could be San Fran, or Baltimore, or Boston or Tampa.
> Why for goodness sake it might even be Atlanta!
> Enjoy the game and all it offers,
> for after tonight the charge up the hill.
> To the playoffs they run,
> till all is said and done.





i 
don't
 see 
the

 cardinals
 listed
 in
 that






 penny.


----------



## patster734

donaldduck352 said:


> I should of known  been to long for knock knock jokes for me.Still


----------



## macraven

oh snap.........


2 more







 to go........




i



have




 to


 stop 



and




 hold 



a 












 







cat.

bbl


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> no, i just grab the first kid that walks into the room and use him.
> 
> i hate to get my hands all messy.........



You must be strong!  Doesn't it hurt the kid when you smash him against the wall or table trying to get that fly?


----------



## macraven

and




 the





 little







 engine






 said,







 i 






think





 i




 can





 i 





think







 i 















can


----------



## macraven

oh snap..........





























































kind of like playing the game of how long can you hold your breath....





































which i could never do as i always had to be talking.....


----------



## macraven

yes, we are alomost there.




i would hand the baton off to tricia again but butter fingers didn't have enough duct tape on her hand to hang on to it.


----------



## macraven

my juvenile side has been showing.
























ijust want us to take over the new joint































because i have things to do


























and might miss a few days here and there....




















































for those that have to fix dinner now, do what i just did, serve the ice cream first and later do the meal.




























































don't knock it, it works here


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Maybe




this 




will




put




it





onto




page




250*


----------



## macraven

proud reheads
































and naked sneeches










































unite






























for 


the 






































darkside


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hey,





Mac ....







84








days







until






we






arrive





in





Orlando!*


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250*

















as britney spears sang, hit me one more time.








in this case...........post more




















































thanks homies, team effort will pay off


----------



## macraven

bonny you have the baton now.



run and don't drop that sucker like tricia did.



















and don't tell her i said that.........


please






















i'm told she can have a temper and i don't want to experience it........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*as Mac said ....












post











more 
*


----------



## bubba's mom

mslclark said:


> I think this is #600 for me!  Thanks for celebrating with me!



 CONGRATS!!!! 



RVGal said:


> http://zone.msn.com/en/chuzzle/default.htm?intgid=gb_FreeOnlinePuzzle+List_10_chzl



sounds too complicated for me   ...but YOU have a good time!  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> 
> 
> By the way  "Hi everybody"*



 yourself!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny you have the baton now.
> 
> 
> 
> run and don't drop that sucker like tricia did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and don't tell her i said that.........
> 
> 
> please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm told she can have a temper and i don't want to experience it........


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey youses....


Almost there....


Can we do it TONITE????


----------



## bubba's mom

Can we??





Huh????




Can we?!?!??!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> Hey youses....
> 
> 
> Almost there....
> 
> 
> Can we do it TONITE????





*YES!!!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

WOOHOO!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We can!!!


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....
























































Did i tell im booked
































oh, I did.....
























Cool.


----------



## bubba's mom

there ya go mac....

sleep well tonite!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*My work here is done!  Going to have a bite to eat now .... *


----------



## macraven

let's see who is on the ball and how many pages after 250 we can get in before we are sent to the corner.............


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> You must be strong!  Doesn't it hurt the kid when you smash him against the wall or table trying to get that fly?






nah, they usually lose consciousness after the first bash against the wall.

when they come to, they realize not to come when they hear me call for them.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi!



where were you when we needed all the homies to post to push up over the bridge.



i bet you were eating 


or watching tv




or working on that trippie of yours....

and,

pushing patti - cakes to start on hers........


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse......

Still going I see.


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> nah, they usually lose consciousness after the first bash against the wall.
> 
> when they come to, they realize not to come when they hear me call for them.


----------



## Tinker-tude

mslclark said:


> I think this is #600 for me!  Thanks for celebrating with me!




CONGRATS ON 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think we'll have to have a small party here and a big one there.  Peeps have left.




bubba's mom said:


> NEVER EVER skip MIB!    Use child swap!




Well, booger lost his sippy pretty early in the day.  By the time we got to MIB in the afternoon I was getting worried that I hadn't been able to find a sippy anywhere for sale, and booger couldn't drink from any other type of cup yet.  We finally found a Sponge Bob sippy cup way around the curve past the Simpson's construction.  I'll go this time FER SHER.



scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....
> 
> Any Star Wars fans ?
> 
> how cool is this.......http://www.nikkor2d2.com/




Oh, wow!  I can't ever let my 7 y/o see that!  We'd have to sell everthing and watch movies on the side of other people's houses.




macraven said:


> let's see who is on the ball and how many pages after 250 we can get in before we are sent to the corner.............





But I wanna see the new place, too!  But you're the Queen.  I will comply to your wishes without taminating you.  But can I peek at the other joint?


----------



## macraven

peeking is allowed....


----------



## marciemi

Well, I got here late I guess!  Been out getting the garage ready for the garage sale this Fri/Sat so it's been a hectic day!  

Rose, to answer your question, the most recent pics I have of them were from our trip to Wisconsin Dells about 3 weeks ago.  If you go back to page 204 (bottom post) and page 206 (near the middle) of this thread, you can see a lot of cool pics of them!

Big news here is that I actually sent out a couple resumes last week and got a call for an interview tomorrow!  You all know how much I love my job  but I just haven't done anything about it.  Although I probably still won't end up doing anything, but at least I feel like I'm watching for something better!  

Guess I'll go check out the new digs!


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> where were you when we needed all the homies to post to push up over the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you were eating
> 
> 
> or watching tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or working on that trippie of yours....
> 
> and,
> 
> pushing patti - cakes to start on hers........



Perhaps a little of column A.........a little of column B.


I did update!!!!  Haven't you seen?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

marciemi said:


> Big news here is that I actually sent out a couple resumes last week and got a call for an interview tomorrow!  You all know how much I love my job  but I just haven't done anything about it.  Although I probably still won't end up doing anything, but at least I feel like I'm watching for something better!


*
My advice?   Go to the interview ... see what they have to offer ... you have a job so you can always say no.  Who knows, they might surprise you and you'll like what they have to offer.  You won't know though unless you go.*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Oh snaps! Page 251!

This home will close down soon...


----------



## RVGal




----------



## KStarfish82

Tricia!  You watching Deadliest Catch??

Next week is the season finale


----------



## marciemi

Thanks - sounds like a really preliminary interview.  It's a school secretarial type job, which always have about 50 zillion other moms applying for them since everyone wants school hours/schedules!  I sent about 10 applications to this school district over the last 2 years and never was called before - even for crummy jobs.  So I was surprised to get a call for this one which I'd considered a higher job with higher pay!  Oh well, might as well see what happens!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Thanks - sounds like a really preliminary interview.  It's a school secretarial type job, which always have about 50 zillion other moms applying for them since everyone wants school hours/schedules!  I sent about 10 applications to this school district over the last 2 years and never was called before - even for crummy jobs.  So I was surprised to get a call for this one which I'd considered a higher job with higher pay!  Oh well, might as well see what happens!



i say go for it.
i totally agree what bonny said.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Tricia!  You watching Deadliest Catch??
> 
> Next week is the season finale



i'm not tricia but i was watching it.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> i'm not tricia but i was watching it.



And have you been keeping with my TR??


----------



## marciemi

Wait, is there more of the TR?  I read all the TL parts!  Sometimes I have my computer on the DIS and I think it registers I'm here even though I don't read anything and then if there aren't any new posts I miss some thread updates!

I'll let you all know what happens with the interview tomorrow!  I'm pretty sure from what the guy said that this is like phase 1 of a lot (not going to be offered a job tomorrow!).


----------



## Chipmunk89

Okay guys.  I'm new on this thread.  Do I post here, or on thread #5?


----------



## KStarfish82

Chipmunk89 said:


> Okay guys.  I'm new on this thread.  Do I post here, or on thread #5?



I would!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> And have you been keeping with my TR??




you bet i am......



Chipmunk89 said:


> Okay guys.  I'm new on this thread.  Do I post here, or on thread #5?



   
to our newest homie the chipmunk...

oops, i mean *Chipmunk89*

i remember her.
i rooted for her tag....yay........happy day when she got it.

and i think she took about a month vacay in orlando when her hubby came home from leave from Iraq.
many thanks for that...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




chippie, i would suggest you post on #5.

no one listens to me......and they all left ship and went there.

this thread would have been closed at page 250 but we have snuck another page in before it's closing.

i'll go over and make an introduction for you there.


you can call dibs on the guest room...


----------



## Chipmunk89

macraven said:


> this thread would have been closed at page 250 but we have snuck another page in before it's closing.
> 
> i'll go over and make an introduction for you there.
> 
> 
> you can call dibs on the guest room...



Yeah!!!  Sneaking in another page!  Makes me feel so evil!


----------



## roseprincess

Hey homies!

Good Lord, I haven't been here for 12 hrs and I had to read thru maybe about 10 pages?   

I will now move over to the new home #5- is that like Mambo #5- the song?
  

hey, this thread didn't lock yet.


----------



## macraven

Chipmunk89 said:


> Yeah!!!  Sneaking in another page!  Makes me feel so evil!





we're rebels................and flying under the radar of the 250 page limit....


----------



## bubba's mom

think someone is snoozin' on the job


----------



## macraven

yea, what bubba's mom said...


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> yea, what bubba's mom said...


*OOPS   *


----------



## phamton

bubba's mom said:


> think someone is snoozin' on the job



Yep, I just woke up.  

And for anyone else who just woke up, the new thread is here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1886193


----------

